#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-17
<knownbad> 越南蛋糕还不错
<happyaron> test
 * snugglecat 疼
<sevk> happyaron, ....  ㍠ 
<happyaron> 早上人少。
<maxupeng> 早上好，各位
 * ofan 低价出售高速VPN,SSH
 * archl ...
 * archl 准备踢 ofan
<archl> ofan: 你竟然变词了。
<archl> ofan:  果然听话的卖 SSH了。
<ofan> archl: 等我有了帽子 天天踢你玩
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<archl> ofan:  你必定晚于我
<ofan> archl: 我用脚本
<archl> ofan: 不守规矩的怎么会有帽子
<archl> ofan: 你这样闷骚，怀着我还坏的心当上OP就悲哀了。
<ofan> archl: 擦 我闷骚！？！？
<ofan> archl: 你才闷骚 寂寞男
<archl> ofan: 恩。我都不知道闷骚的意思，只是看到以前某个人的签名是这样。
<ofan> archl: 你就是闷骚
<archl> ofan: 我多么坦荡。很闷么。
<archl> ofan:  你才是闷。。
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<sevk> Jakalala, 2011-10-17 08:23:47 +0800
<xxsrf> hi
<sevk> xxsrf, 好  ㍠ 
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我的gnome3窗口上怎么没有最大化最小化按钮啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349421 另外要该窗口主题还要到unity下去改才有用 统计信息: 发表于 由 yxcy — 2011-10-17 8:58 
 * tenzu 各位大神大仙早~
<yxcy> tenzu:问一个问题，我的gnome3怎么窗口上没有最大化最小话按钮啊
<E7C3> 我也是个小白，你那会不会是主题的问题
<pocoyo> yxcy: 可以调出来。
<yxcy> 我在gnome-tweak-tool里面根本改不了啊
<pocoyo> yxcy: gconf-editor里改的吧。
<yxcy> 只能在unity下改好之后在会gnome3下窗口主题才能变啊
<yxcy> 求教
<yxcy> pocoyo:如何改啊
<yxcy> 就是给窗口加上最大化最小化按钮，我的gnome3下的窗口都没有最大化最小化按钮，而unity下正常
<tenzu> yxcy: 默认就是没有的
<yxcy> tenzu:哦找到了
<yxcy> 在gnome-tweak-tool里面
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 升级到11.10进不去win7了！（有启动选项的） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349422 我装的双系统，win7+ubuntu11.04~前几天升级到11.10版本，一开始没去进过win7系统，过了两天要进一下win7，有启动选项，但是就是在win7的启动界面进不去，会自动重启，ubuntu能够进去！后来用windows光盘看了一下，那个系统C盘 ...
<roylez> adam8157_away: 蛋蛋君
 * archl 拜
<archl> roylez:  主席。我一无是处。是不是该自杀？
<roylez> archl: 自己找事做，不要纯宅
<E7C3> 把一无是处看成无处不在的路过。。
<archl> roylez: 我在应聘 Canoncial 。也许试着通过 阿当 去RH。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装完成ubuntu 11.10后有线网络接入没有问题，但无线网连不上 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349430 安装完成ubuntu 11.10后有线网络接入没有问题，但无线网连不上，总是报需要无线输入密码认证，我输入无线网络密码认证也琏不上，但是在WIN7里面就琏上了。求教前辈们，我应该怎样来设置无线连接？  ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 某人 貌似拼寫錯誤
 * archl 杀 CyrusYzGTt
 * CyrusYzGTt 好奇的看着 archl ,有人自己對號入座
 * archl 在 CyrusYzGTt  后面说道：好奇害死猫。
 * CyrusYzGTt 冷眼 看着 archl ,, 是麼，，繼續看小說
 * archl 等 pdf 处理完毕。
 * Jakalala 围观archl和CyrusYzGTt
 * archl 觉得自己长相太可怕了。
<CyrusYzGTt> ^_^
 * archl 投了 5份简历。饿了。
 * Jakalala 摸摸archl的小脸蛋
<archl> 吃饭去了。
<Pwnna> * Jakalala 摸摸archl的小脸蛋 <--- ...
<tenzu> canonical?
<archl> tenzu: 恩。
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<sevk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 11.10中，Eclipse的滚动条无效 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349434 能看到滚动条，但无法拖拽，求解决办法～～～～～～～～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 puras — 2011-10-17 10:01 
<archl> tenzu:  猪猪 |  敢问缘由？
<archl> Pwnna:  传言。。。
<gfrog> archl: 你想做哪个方向？
<archl> gfrog: 我是学图像设计的。。。
<archl> gfrog: 人机交互研究可以继续学。
<gfrog> archl: 啊，不是，我是说你想面试哪个方向呀
<archl> gfrog: 恩，不知道。
<archl> gfrog: 没有面试的经验。
<archl> gfrog:  给Canoncial发的 是 Design Team的面试方向。
<gfrog> archl: 哦，这样。。。
<archl> gfrog: RH没有类似的职位似乎，所以一般是没可能。
<CyrusYzGTt> 狼來了 ，快準備 燒烤
 * archl 烤 CyrusYzGTt
<ScarletWolf> ...
<gfrog> archl: 啊，其实我知道是有的，不过。。。 不细说啦，免得有挖墙角嫌疑，hiahia~
<archl> gfrog: 说吧。我刚发了简历不久。
<archl> ScarletWolf: 准备吃 CyrusYzGTt 
<ScarletWolf> archl: 时刻准备着
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 你也在rh不是
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 嗯，实习
<archl> ScarletWolf: 什么时候去的？
<ScarletWolf> archl: 7月份
<archl> ScarletWolf: 哦和 adam 差不多时候啊。
<gfrog> archl: ScarletWolf 难怪，我说之前没见过阿蛋呢。。。
<archl> ofan 你想去 RedHat 总部么。。。
<ofan> archl: 想啊
<amoskong> ofan, +1
<ScarletWolf> gfrog: 总部都是什么部门？运维和销售？
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 這個網站被牆了 。。。 http://www.shaanxi.com.cn/xinyang/show.php?itemid=76
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 中国道教协会会长会议在西安召开 周一波致辞 蒋坚永出席 任法融主持会议_信仰道教_信仰自由_--陕西在线--
<gfrog> ScarletWolf: 神马都有
<archl> Destine: 什么时候出发？
<archl> Destine: 早上好。
<Destine> archl, ?
<archl> Destine:  听说你和 aron 去 Ubuntu Developer Summit
<Destine> archl, 10.30
<archl> :o 
 * archl 从来没参加过大型活动 :S
<archl> Destine:  自行办理签证？
<Destine> archl, 对。
 * archl 拜 lainme
<ofan> 去哪？
 * lainme 拜 archl
<long> 这里人不多呀。
<archl> ofan:  查查  The Caribe Royal,
<archl> 8101 World Center Drive,
<archl> Orlando, FL 32821,
<ofan> archl: 没空查
<archl> long 全是老人
<archl> ofan:  地址都给你了，看不懂是你的。
<ofan> 太远
<archl> ofan:  又没邀请你。。。
<ofan> archl: 也没说去
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<long> 你们觉得gnome3好用吗？
<long> 我怎么用着这么不习惯呢。
<archl> long: 因为你习惯不是 GNOME 3的。
<archl> long: 问别人无意义。
<YeLee> long: G3很好用，用多了就习惯了
<long> 唉，再学习学习吧。
<archl> long:  有习惯了留下的，有不习惯离开的。看别人的选择干吗。
<long> 嘿嘿，只是发个牢骚
<CyrusYzGTt> 自己喜歡就是，不用理會別人，， f15 gnome3飄過
<long> 恩。可能要 有个熟悉的过程。
<ofan> mac撸过
 * ScarletWolf 昨天分区表被我整坏了
<stklv> arch+G3飘过
 * archl GNOME2改版路过
<archl> 每个屏幕4个程序，多了就丢
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 快看.小^K^回来了
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 
<Jakalala> Hi
<^k^> Jakalala, 好  ㍢ 
<Jakalala> ^k^: 欢迎回来
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<YeLee> 丹尼斯·里奇可与计算机之父图灵以及最近去世的乔布斯齐名,什么意思？
<ScarletWolf> YeLee: 就是字面上的意思呗。。。他是C语言发明者
<snugglecat> ScarletWolf, 谁
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: Dennis吧
<YeLee> snugglecat: 我说的是最后一个名字
<Jakalala> 那john von呢
<YeLee> snugglecat: 难道没有争议吗？
<ScarletWolf> YeLee: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 毛破事...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ldap登陆啊，regular的id都好，contractor全部阵亡...
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> YeLee, 啥争议
<roylez> MeaCulpa: serialnumber: AVA5EM672
<Jakalala> ScarletWolf: Jobs能与Ritchie齐名?
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: 至少很多非IT界的人只知道乔布斯，而不知道Dennis。
<DraZet>  哈喽哈
<xijiao> （背景：超热的一个上班的早晨，挤瘪人的300路公交车上）我旁边一占地面积偏大三十来岁穿着体面皮肤挺好的典型北京爷们儿一边不停抹汗，一边操着一口京腔打电话：那孙子说要参加婚礼跟我换几天车用用，妈的，到了地方，我给他车钥匙他丫给我一公交卡！
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 硬写咯
<DraZet> 好久没来哈啦了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ${:-XXX} 这样的
<archl> 齐名没意思呢。。
 * archl 批判 Drazet。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ksh都有${var//Pattern/Replacement}, bash铁定有，问题你不一定用的了
<snugglecat> YeLee, 你在说什么
<snugglecat> 最后啥名字
<DraZet> archl: 为毛？
<ofan> DraZet: 他疯了 别理
<snugglecat> Dennis??
<Jakalala> ScarletWolf: 听说Ken给Google写了Go语言? 
<DraZet> ofan: 哦
 * DraZet 一群费纸的宅男
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: 不了解
<archl> ofan:  我疯了。
 * archl 退出
<CyrusYzGTt> opera太給力了，剛剛實驗在opera播放 youku的視頻，，木有廣告
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 姐姐 http://www.24drs.com/WebMD/chinese_t.asp?page=1&who=091e9c5e808e4835
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 每週2條巧克力可降低婦女中風風險 - 美國WebMD大眾醫療新聞 - 國際厚生健康園區 - 24Drs.com
<lubcat> org.cn又又挂了？
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: Opera开启了远程域名解析?
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 什麼？？
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: Network proxy socks remote dns=true
<caleb-> Jobs能与Ritchie齐名?
<caleb-> Jobs 是站在巨人 Ritchie 的肩膀上啊
<caleb-> 完全不是一个层次的人物
<Jakalala> caleb-: ?
<caleb-> Jobs 撑死就一邪教教主
<alen__> 大家好
<lubcat> com.cn也挂 了？？
<caleb-> Ritchie 是创世神级别的
<alen__> 我想问一下，fcitx不能上下键选词吗？？？
<ofan> 围观
<ofan> alen__: 改设置
<jyfl987> caleb-: 呵呵 jobs是通天教主 
<Jakalala> caleb-: Ken是什么级别
<alen__> 怎么改，只能翻页，不能上下键单个词选
<alen__> ？？？？、
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: K & R里的K吧
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: Opera那么猛.是不是有自己的缓存服务器?
<Jakalala> ScarletWolf: Ken thompson
<caleb-> Ken 创造了 creat()
<caleb-> Ken Thompson was once asked what he would do differently if he were redesigning the UNIX system. His reply: "I'd spell creat with an e."
 * ScarletWolf 2011年北美就业报告:软件工程最吃香 
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: ?? 真的假的
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 北美，又不是天朝
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 北美貌似没人要这个
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 哦，大概外国人到北美
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 那就别干软件工程了  既然软件工程吃香 肯定好多人拥挤过来
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 11.10 gnome3 消息提示问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349448 如图，QQ消息提示在右上角显示，但是我第一次安装的时候，消息是从下部探出来的，类似于系统的消息那样，而且弹出后很快就消失了，但是这个右上角的消息却会停留很长时间。 请问该怎样修改这个消息的设置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 j ...
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 软件工程师拔得头筹，数学家位居第二，保险精算师退居到第三位，随后是统计、计算机系统分析员、气象学家、生物学家、历史学家、听力学家、牙齿保健师。
<ofan> 搞开发的几个人就够了
<ofan> 其他的全是测试，qa,sales
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 那个是最好的工作，人人都想干，当然竞争也就激烈，工作也就难找了。
<debianer`> 请问，wuala同步的文件夹，在其他电脑上不能写，只能读，要怎么改正？
<jet_cn> 有用过SiRi的么？
<debianer`> 这里有人用wuala的吗
<ofan> jet_cn: 用过
<debianer`> ofan: wuala同步后，在其他电脑上不能修改文件，只能读
<jet_cn> ofan昨天看了视频，觉得很爽
<ofan> jet_cn: 用起来一般
<ofan> 特别是有口音的
<jet_cn> ofan据说在andriod上有SiRi的胞弟,SpeakToIt
<ofan> jet_cn: 没用过
<jet_cn> ofan 刚才看了条微薄，笑了。内容大概如下：我渴望可以有一个成都粗话版,你对它说:龟儿子早上为啥不叫醒我哦.它会回到你:瓜娃子你昨天又没跟我说
<ofan> jet_cn: 不懂
<caleb-> siri成都粗话版
<jet_cn> caleb- 你懂的。
<kikupotter> apache的虚拟主机怎么理解
<caleb-> 理解啥？
<kikupotter> 怎么用
<happyaron> 等米线。
<kikupotter> 。。。。？
<caleb-> happyaron: 过桥米线？
<happyaron> 嗯。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 神仙姐姐呢？
<kikupotter> apache的虚拟主机
<debianer> happyaron: wuala同步的文件，在其他电脑上打开只能读不能写，怎么办？
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: native 老美很少有干那个的，干那个的也都是很nb的人了，低端的都交给阿三什么的了
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 那些统计中的人，都是大忽悠，或者大牛，而且这个统计不涉及年龄和工作年限，软件行业这样的30年前的新兴行业，现在还在干的，工资都垒到很高了。这个行业在北美已经没有中低阶层了
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 北美有菜鸟医生，但是几乎没有菜鸟码农
<LeithWong> 阿三 以及 国内的。。。
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 是啊，所以这工作能找到的话的确很好嘛
<dungeon_jiero> ScarletWolf: 你可以去日本，
<ScarletWolf> dungeon_jiero: 。。。。
<ScarletWolf> dungeon_jiero: 从哪里得出这个结论的？
<dungeon_jiero> ScarletWolf: 从臆想里
<ScarletWolf> dungeon_jiero: 看到日企员工给上司一个劲鞠躬我就受不了。。。
<Ian|zh_CN> 除了新建用户
<Ian|zh_CN> 怎样还原ubuntu的界面？
<Ian|zh_CN> 我指，配置文件都放在哪里的……
<Ian|zh_CN> 我这里混乱了
<Ian|zh_CN> 很多图标都是白板
<Ian|zh_CN> 应该是之前debian里面的设置
<ScarletWolf> ^k^现在不K人了？
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, ^k^ 你不工作，還是 Ian|zh_CN 是OP
<Ian|zh_CN> ？
<ScarletWolf> Ian|zh_CN: 你连续发信息超过5行，一般来说是会被踢掉的。。。
<Ian|zh_CN> 要看速度的吧
 * Zypeh 来了
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 小狼，，乖，，
<Ian|zh_CN> 如果这多不看
<Ian|zh_CN> 这是什么脑残机器人
<Ian|zh_CN> 这都
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ Ian|zh_CN 說你 腦殘
<void1> 机器人死掉了
<ScarletWolf> void1: 激活一下？
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ hi
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ hi
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ hi
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ hi
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<ScarletWolf> k都无语了。。。
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 根本找不到
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 終於將你激活了
<Zypeh> ^k^是机器人？？
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ .. 汪汪，，去將 UFO  拿來
<Zypeh> 没人在吗？？
<dungeon_jiero> 没有。
<dungeon_jiero> Once I get money I shall donate to Inkscape... 
<Zypeh> <dungeon_jiero>又换名了
<caleb-> Zypeh: 变大写也不会变男人的
<dungeon_jiero> Zypeh: I used this only at work.
<Zypeh> <dungeon_jiero>个人比较喜欢GIMP
<caleb-> 不一样的软件啊
<Zypeh> caleb-:废话～～
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 推荐VirtualBox无缝模式 及 个人用的软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349456 上星期，整个硬盘全部格式化，只装了ubuntu11.04，终于摆脱MS了。以后，再也不折腾MS了，也不用去找什么破解软件，找key了。现在将linux下面主要用的软件整理如下： 一。替换的软件-------》用 文字编辑： MS office 2010--------》LibreOffic ...
<dungeon_jiero> Inkscape is mulch-fuctional :O 
<CyrusYzGTt> 太可怕了，这家伙居然能引动亿年来存在于上方地杀戮之气……”
<CyrusYzGTt>  “这又是个极具野心地家伙，恐怕又有得闹了，看来。还得请动卡斯特罗大人了!……”
<Zypeh> <CyrusYzGTt>谁啊？？
<CyrusYzGTt> 滅世
<Zypeh> <CyrusYzGTt>不懂
<dungeon_jiero> Zypeh: 别理他，他和我是这里的3疯子中的两个
<CyrusYzGTt> Zypeh§ 美人，是 九個之一的瘋子
 * Zypeh 快被吓走了
<ScarletWolf> ...
<roylez> adam8157_away: 蛋蛋君？
<adam8157_away> roylez: ...
<Kandu> Zypeh: 善用 /ignore
<roylez> adam8157_away: uid可以用字母吗？
<adam8157_away> roylez: 不可以
<Zypeh> Kandu:有什么用的阿？？
<adam8157_away> roylez: 这是啥怪需求哦
<roylez> adam8157_away: 公司的ldap服务器返回的vendor的uid带字母，nnnd
<dungeon_jiero> Zypeh: 忽略一个人的发言 用法譬如 /ignore CyrusYzGTt ,然后 CyrusYzGTt 的你都看不到了。
<roylez> adam8157_away: regular全部可以登陆，vendor一个也不行
<dungeon_jiero> roylez:  你被黑了么。。。
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: 不懂别瞎掺和
<CyrusYzGTt> Zypeh§ 就是這樣，你 /ignore我之後，你就承認自己是 女的
<adam8157_away> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 带字母的，你不去处理，会如何？
<WiiW> dungeon_jiero: 恩 /ignore Cyrus*
 * Zypeh 看来还是得看教学入门帖的IRC编了
<Zypeh> 额
<Zypeh> 还有比openbox跟牛的wm吗？？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 直接查无此人
<dungeon_jiero> Zypeh: OpenBox不是最不牛的么。。。
<Zypeh> 看起来awesome，FVWM都好像很牛
<Zypeh> “fvwm作为窗口管理器之神，配置文件的复杂似乎让很多人望而却步”
<dungeon_jiero> Zypeh: 所有的WM都可以牛，只要你用的好然后hack他们。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Zypeh§ gnome3也一樣道理
<brian> 你们好
<Zypeh> <CyrusYzGTt>不想升级gnome了
<CyrusYzGTt> Zypeh§ 哦
<dungeon_jiero> Zypeh: 别耍WM了。。。注重你要做的事情
<Zypeh> <dungeon_jiero>什么东西？？
<Zypeh> <dungeon_jiero>就决定是FVWM了
<Kandu> Zypeh: 用來過濾無用的消息
<Zypeh> kandu：什么？？
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu11.10和ubuntu11.10字体不合适，无奈放弃 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349460 lubuntu11.10和ubuntu11.10字体在从livecd启动后，还很好，装完之后，尤其是lubuntu，字体明显的变了，修改成文泉译有些地方显示也不好。无奈，换回到lubuntu11.04了。 不知道其他人有好的解决办法吗？ 10版本出来后，看关于字体方 ...
<Kandu> Zypeh: 04:36 < Zypeh> Kandu:有什么用的阿？？  (你記性真好 XD
<Zypeh> 额额额，哪个我会了
<Zypeh> Kandu：都过了13分钟才讲
<Zypeh> openbox有什么特点？？
<dungeon_jiero> 折腾过多了
 * adam8157_away 这个才是王道: http://www.360buy.com/product/388598.html
<Zypeh> adam8157_away:额额额，没发现优点
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157_away: 。。。找张相片看看你的腹肌。
<adam8157_away> dungeon_jiero: 过两个月再说
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157_away: 恩。期待。
<adam8157_away> 0_0
 * Zypeh 望着adam8157_away
<MeaCulpa> ...
<roylez> adam8157_away: 买一个寄给我？
<adam8157_away> roylez: 直接下单给你的地址
<adam8157_away> roylez: 货到付款
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157_away§ 吾也要，，好像 豆漿研磨機，，
<Zypeh> adam8157_away :磨豆用
<roylez> adam8157_away: ........
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157_away§ 也像 中藥的 研磨
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 好人太久了
<tenzu> 我还以为是放在腹肌上滚一滚
<dungeon_jiero_> 我以为又被踢了呢。。。
<adam8157_away> tenzu: ...
<Zypeh> tenzu：哈哈哈
<tenzu> adam8157_away: 我是没锻炼过的人,不了解器材
<dungeon_jiero_> tenzu: +1 我初看也这样想也是
<roylez> adam8157_away: 有用吗，高手？
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero_: 握手
<kikupotter> 大牛 大牛
<adam8157_away> roylez: 据说这个轮子巨牛的...如果你不是跪着的姿势, 而是脚尖那种 几天就肌肉男了
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: 我想减脂肪 额
<adam8157_away> jyfl987: 我最近在增肥
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157_away: 有毅力
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: 你也不受 增什么肥
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_away: 要开始练腹肌了？
 * Zypeh 表示想成为肌肉男
<dungeon_jiero> 180的体重应该是 85KG似乎/
<Zypeh> 心有余而力不足啊啊啊
<dungeon_jiero> 170的体重75KG似乎。
<dungeon_jiero> 空缺设备无法发送了。。。
<dungeon_jiero> 讨厌。
<adam8157_away> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<wwu> 上周朋友买了俯卧撑的架，还不错
<wwu> 这个轮子要求有点高
<adam8157_away> jyfl987: 先增肥增肌, 练出来之后再减肌肉
<adam8157_away> jyfl987: 现在每天大量牛奶鸡蛋水果
<roylez> adam8157_away: 你有钱，为什么不去支援乌干达没食物的孩子呢
<roylez> adam8157_away: 让他们也有蛋蛋吃啊
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157_away: 方法对了:D 能增就相当不错了，我搬家具打工都没长肌肉。
<CyrusYzGTt> ^_^
 * adam8157_away 下午RHCE培训, away啦
<roylez> adam8157_away: 你又遁
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 救命，我的数据！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349469 首先，我个人对linux不是特别了解，其次这些数据特别重要。希望大家帮个忙，我尽量把过程说清楚： 1，这是一台办公室共用存数据（通过局域网）的电脑，当一个“网络硬盘“用，但不是远程登录。基本上只有我再用。我通过一台pc连接。（ ...
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: 这些根本不够
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: 应该每天吃红烧肉 用那个肉汤浇饭 一次两碗 保你一下子就胖起来
 * ScarletWolf 整天做acceptance测试很没意思啊。。。
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 你骗人。。。
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 我吃了多年都是瘦子。
<MeaCulpa> 和吃，其实没太大关系
<GNUdog|work> 困到爆
<xxd> 大家好，ubuntu11.10怎么修改开机启动项啊
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog|work: 去弄颗蓝色药丸去，一颗下去，3天不困。
<xxd> 大家好，ubuntu11.10怎么修改开机启动项啊
<GNUdog|work> ScarletWolf, 我去…这种我军的神奇药丸，我怎么可能会有
<xxd> 大家好，ubuntu11.10怎么修改开机启动项啊
<ss_> xxd, google
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog|work: 找个缺钱的领导，送个礼。
<ss_> 什么药丸？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • evo不能发信，可以收什么问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349472 You are not authorized to send mail, authentication is required" 统计信息: 发表于 由 yhvista — 2011-10-17 13:47 
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog|work: 话说领导一般不缺钱。找个等级低点的，或者刚上任的吧。
<GNUdog|work> ScarletWolf, =.=
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 你吃的量不够 
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 长胖这事 我比你有经验
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 恩。
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 穷。。。2天也吃不了1斤肉。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 吃飽就睡
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 不要運動
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 能懶則懶
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我讨厌睡觉。。。我从来停不下。。。吃饭也会移动。
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我经常移动中吃饭。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 這是 本尊 傳授你的 懶人心得
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ ,不睡覺 身體會完整消耗能量的
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 記得，一天睡  18個小時
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  你好。
<dungeon_jiero> Cy
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 每天跑5000米的人都是瘦瘦的似乎。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 你起床了？
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 吾從來跑步 不超過 20米
<ofan> 起毛
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我20米半径一刻能跑1千米。
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 穷鬼 自己养猪养牛好了
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ ..。。吾用 0.00000000000000001mm/s 跑步
 * ScarletWolf 昨天试着扎马步，出了一身汗。。。
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 信不？
<dungeon_jiero> 肯定不能信
<zer4tul> 有mac用户么？
<zer4tul> 帮人问个事情，mac的本随机带的系统是免费享受升级的么？
<ChinaForge> 请问一下，如何在11.10中修改用户所属组？
<ScarletWolf> ChinaForge: sudo usermod -a -g <group_name> <user_name>
<ScarletWolf> ChinaForge: 哪个linux都这样
<zer4tul> ChinaForge: 也可以直接编辑/etc/group文件 
<ChinaForge> 哦，抱歉，我忘记说了，我想在GUI下操作，11.10的用户管理，怎么简化成那样呢？
<Kandu> ScarletWolf: -G
<ScarletWolf> Kandu: 他也没说是主组还是附属组啊。。。
<dungeon_jiero> zer4tul: 不升级版本的话免费。
<dungeon_jiero> ChinaForge: 图形界面下复杂些
<dungeon_jiero> ChinaForge: 进入用户帐户那些——而且无法修改第一个用户
<CyrusYzGTt> zer4tul§ macports 聽說有這個，，不過木有用過 MAC,,
<Kandu> ScarletWolf: -a 了，只能接 -G
<Zypeh> yo
<ScarletWolf> Kandu: 。。。不是吧
<ChinaForge> 其实命令行我也知道怎么做，我只是很好奇，升级成11.10后，GUI的用户管理怎么那么简单呢，只能新增和删除用户。
<ChinaForge> 我是安装VirtualBox后，提示我将自己加入VBox的组的，但我打开用户管理后才发现，根本就不能修改这些信息，如果一个普通用户，怎么会命令行啊。
<dungeon_jiero> ChinaForge: 你是一个普通用户，怎么会加减法啊。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：11.04版ctrl+alt+T 打不开终端。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349477 在各种主题下，这个快捷键都用不了，提示： Metacity: 文本为空（或仅含空白字符）。 －－－－－－－－－ 其他快捷键正常，在“系统／首选项／键盘快捷键”一栏看没改动，重置下，或换快捷键都不行。 请大侠指示迷津！  ...
<ScarletWolf> ChinaForge: 。。。。这个再简单不过了，何况还有图形化工具。
<Zypeh> 有谁会配置FVWM
<Zypeh> 啊啊啊啊？？？
<ChinaForge> 不知道这里有没有升级到11.10的朋友，如果有，能帮我测试一下，用户管理工具能否修改所属组。
<ChinaForge> 万分感谢。
<yangjia> 嗨  大家好啊 
<wwu> CyrusYzGTt: 我以前用macports,现在改用homebrew
<yangjia> ubuntu下面sqlplus要安装什么包来着
<CyrusYzGTt> wwu§ .. 不要跟吾說，寡人木有用過 mac
<Zypeh> 我也是
<zer4tul> dungeon_jiero: 啥意思？
<wwu> 我现在用mac，然后连
<wwu> ubuntu 的ssh
<zer4tul> dungeon_jiero: 是说不进行大版本升级的话免费？
<Kandu> ScarletWolf: 是的呀 XD  類似的小細節我也總記不住
<wwu> zer4tul: 买来是雪豹就能一直升级雪豹，想用lion要花钱
<zer4tul> wwu: 了解，tks
<ofan> lion到处都有下的
<Kandu> 能告知下 csslayer 郵箱地址麼？
<Kandu> 已經找到了
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 剐人...
<jyfl987> 砍肚
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 竹蓆
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 大头
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助ubuntu 11.10 关于VNC的设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349482 我一直使用vnc来连接我的ubuntu，升级到11.10后，发现vnc连接ubuntu后，桌面什么都没有了，怎么设置才能让vnc显示gnome的界面呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zelex — 2011-10-17 14:36 
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 新版 Ubuntu11.10真不习惯啊
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 小腳
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ，，不清楚，，本尊用 f15 gnome3
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 冤大头 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ，， ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 哎。刚弄个ubuntu live 玩玩
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 嘿嘿
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..多了，有木有 dotcloud的好玩的玩法，， 綫路不好，，不能當 翻牆用的
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 滾
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你也给我8k 我就滚
 * zokr7et 为毛ubuntu上empathy还带头像，一点irc气氛都没有了
<yangjia> exot
<yangjia> exit
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 改成apple那种气泡对话看起来有点2
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,,/ 。。你木有產品吾是幹興趣的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: hoho 我也是学js的空手套白狼
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 先匿了 ，去看看2D是什么
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,, 可是  奸商，起碼有產品 給本尊
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 我也有阿 我家里那个16G ram的机器 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 估計 zokr7et 去看 成人版 啊犯㜓 
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 對於 你那臺垃圾，不感興趣
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 看完回來。。你那部片子，這麼短，會不會讓你 早泄啊
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: ..
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我看看 GDM提示的 Ubuntu 2D 是什么意思 ，你想哪去了
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 想歪了。。:-)
<zokr7et> 我的破机器开2D 不如3D流畅
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • intel核心显卡 与 NVIDIA双显卡的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349485 连网装的系统，直接装完。 系统设置-驱动升级 看到了NV的显卡已经激活。 在程序里有个nvidia的设置 ，点开 直接弹出错误窗口：说N卡没启用，让nvidia-xconfig ，执行了，没效果。 这时先不管它，反正不影响使用。 没管，屏 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..你那個顯卡 估計 斷路了。。
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 渣，gnome3习惯了 鼠标老习惯往左上角漂，unity的菜单比左上角要低一点。。不习惯啊
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 試試 左手， 右手就方便多 了
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 还是按<Win>比较快
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: fedora 还有几天发布？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 嗯， 自從 gnome3 win鍵 有用武之地
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 11.08
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 自己算，，本尊 不喜歡 數學
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: me2
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 直接去看倒计时
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ，，你最好 +1 這樣算，，符合，，gmt+8 。。
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: ubuntu 11.10 居然集成thunderbird，
<dungeon_jiero> PDF 哦。
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 23天。
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 哦，，
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: fedora倒计时？
 * gfrog 困！
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 官网挂的牌子
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ f16 release
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 懒得算时差
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..吾也是，，所以習慣 +1天
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 不聊了。。 本尊在看垃圾小說
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 。/。我最近看倪匡的年轻人和公主系列
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..吾最近，看人族的血淚史
<Kandu> jyfl987: 你肚疼了？
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 匿了
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 跪安吧，，去
<LiMou> ?
<ScarletWolf> 不好，他们使用了终极断网工具：暴风影音！！！
<happyaron> ScarletWolf: QoS之
<happyaron> 拜见水牛。
<happyaron> 拜见calebot前辈
<happyaron> 拜见gnupuma
<happyaron> 拜见gebj
<happyaron> 拜见jyf
<happyaron> 拜见能人
<happyaron> 白酒色色
<happyaron> 拜见。。。
<happyaron> 拜见大写风扇
<happyaron> 拜见主席，主席下划线不在。
<happyaron> 拜见疼疼
<roylez> happyaron: 正想踢你出去
<happyaron> 拜见磁盘企鹅。
<happyaron> roylez: 再回来踢你呗。
<happyaron> 还看见了kk他爸，拜一下。
<roylez> happyaron: 被 destine 踢到这里了？
<happyaron> roylez: 没。
<happyaron> roylez: 听说这里现在说话的人多，来凑凑热闹。
<happyaron> 的确好多新面孔。
<ScarletWolf> ...
<dungeon_jiero> ...
 * Kandu 拜見 happyaron, 保佑我吹牛水平更上一層樓吧
<dungeon_jiero> happyaron: 你还在哪里混呢？
<happyaron> dungeon_jiero: 我在做题。
 * dungeon_jiero 拜happyaron
<happyaron> Kandu: 呃，我都好久不来这里吹水了，水平不行了。
<Cherrot> 遇到了奇怪的事情，flash插件莫名其妙被卸载，重装后莫名其妙不能用……
<happyaron> 拜见罗杰。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 这几天log都没上1M啊。
 * pocoyo 惊现 蓉蓉啊
<dungeon_jiero> happyaron: 没有神和主席的努力，上1m很是困难呢。
<happyaron> dungeon_jiero: 原来如此。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 额，惊现。。。
 * Cherrot 茸茸？
<dungeon_jiero> Cherrot 很乖乖的，所以叫茸茸
<jyfl987> Kandu: 不疼阿 
<happyaron> jyfl987: 出来吹水，log都不到1M
<jyfl987> happyaron: 我在搞 需求审核 额  没空
<happyaron> 今天才34k
 * dungeon_jiero 发现大家最近都很忙。
<happyaron> 太少了。
<dungeon_jiero> 。。。
<happyaron> ee也不在。
<happyaron> ofan: 出来吹水。
<dungeon_jiero> happyaron: 他快被我气疯了
<happyaron> dungeon_jiero: 谁？
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 出来
<jyfl987> happyaron: 你好像来帝都混了吧？
<pocoyo> happyaron: 能吹水的主要都在论坛了哈哈
<happyaron> dungeon_jiero: 是啊。
<happyaron> jyfl987: 是啊
<happyaron> pocoyo: 哦，论坛现在也不咋火，悲剧啊。
<dungeon_jiero> happyaron: 关键现在Ubuntu式微了。
<happyaron> dungeon_jiero: 什么东西强势呢
<dungeon_jiero> happyaron: 都搞 arch 去了，Ubuntu中文就 ee 一个 Ubuntu
<happyaron> dungeon_jiero: 我没整arch啊
<Kandu> jyfl987: kan jyfl987'du 問你怕不怕?
<jyfl987> Kandu: 哼哼 
<dungeon_jiero> happyaron: 囡囡昨天也叛逃了
<happyaron> dungeon_jiero: 囡囡是谁？
<dungeon_jiero> happyaron: 哦，算你一个。
<dungeon_jiero> dungeon_jiero: lainme
<pocoyo> happyaron: lainme 吧
<happyaron> 哦
<happyaron> 我也一直没升级呢，现在1010
<pocoyo> happyaron: 自从试用了G3我再也受不了ubuntu了。还有debian的testing.
<dungeon_jiero> pocoyo: lol
<happyaron> pocoyo: 那你用啥呢。
<dungeon_jiero> pocoyo: 我倒是用的好好的。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 用ubuntu 1010或者debian stable吧
<happyaron> 经典款。
<pocoyo> happyaron: xp.
<loiac> 1004不是更经典……
<e7c3> 我还在 10.04混呢。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 额
<jyfl987> 我就是用1004的
<happyaron> jyfl987: 用着吧
<jyfl987> 我四台机器都是1004
<pocoyo> happyaron: 试完G3后 就再也 不想用G2了。就等G3算了。
<jyfl987> 只有一个arm本是 1104
<happyaron> pocoyo: 额，原来如此。
<loiac> 耐不住寂寞的人应该已经1204了……
<dungeon_jiero> pocoyo: 试试改版G2 用吧
<happyaron> pocoyo: 我以为你是觉得无法忍受g3呢
<dungeon_jiero> pocoyo: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=143345&t=1 比如这样
<jyfl987> 耐不住寂寞的人应该是自己手动编译最新软件了
<happyaron> 我不寂寞，哈哈。
<dungeon_jiero> happyaron: 我寂寞哦。
<loiac> 我一般寂寞   所以死磕1110
<loiac> 真心不稳定啊   各种不稳定……
<e7c3> 额。看来我也是不寂寞的人儿。
 * dungeon_jiero 好久没碰 e16了，虽然已经调教好了，不过嫌gdm设置麻烦
<dungeon_jiero> pocoyo: 当然，你可以把上面的状态栏放在下面隐藏，就更像 GNOME3了。
<happyaron> loiac: 用经典款吧。。。
<dungeon_jiero> dashbord我不喜欢。
<happyaron> loiac: 需要什么软件的新版，就编译一个。
<loiac> 再透明一下？  呵呵
<happyaron> gnome3和unity的切换窗口都没有gnome2的舒服。
<pocoyo> dungeon_jiero: 不是我想要的哈哈
<happyaron> 这点让我难受了。
<dungeon_jiero> pocoyo: 你想要什么？
<pocoyo> dungeon_jiero: G3嘛。
<loiac> 希望到1204的时候我能成为一个耐得住寂寞的人直接用到1404……
<dungeon_jiero> 。。。
<pocoyo> 真担心我这老机器啊。
<loiac> 升级是有快感的……   哈哈
<dungeon_jiero> loiac: 如果我被Canoncial录用了。。。我肯定拉你用 Ubuntu
<loiac> 我一直ubuntu啊
<happyaron> dungeon_jiero: 你打算去典范公司了？
<dungeon_jiero> happyaron: 恩。
<dungeon_jiero> happyaron: 我毕业了
<dungeon_jiero> happyaron: 不准备上大学了。
<e7c3> 打扰下。。G3 是个什么东西？ HTC的？
<loiac> 尝试了fedora opensuse mandriva之后我还是果断ubuntu……
<dungeon_jiero> e7
<happyaron> dungeon_jiero: 额，你肉身在哪里？
<dungeon_jiero> e7c3:  Gnome3
<dungeon_jiero> happyaron: 在 AU
<happyaron> dungeon_jiero: 高中毕业？
<loiac> 不上大学啊……我的梦想……  哈哈
<dungeon_jiero> happyaron: 恩算是吧
<e7c3> 额。懂了，谢谢
<happyaron> 哦
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 你不是在袋鼠国么 ubuntu有袋鼠版？
<dungeon_jiero> happyaron: Design Team必须在英国呢。
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 没有
<happyaron> dungeon_jiero: 似乎北京也有一个。
<forfun> 有没有精通docbook的朋友？请教2个具体问题，困扰我好久了……
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 这里政府大力支持Non-FOSS
<happyaron> dungeon_jiero: AU人太有钱了。
<dungeon_jiero> happyaron: design team是我唯一能去的。
<loiac> happyaron负责汉化么？  gnome3翻译有个小错误
<happyaron> loiac: 说。
<loiac> 电源管理里面无操作翻译为误操作
<dungeon_jiero> happyaron: 不是，是维护经济啊。
<dungeon_jiero> happyaron: 都用 FOSS 了会有很多人失业的
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: what?
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 就是那样
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 那白澳还不如俄罗斯了
<jarodlau> 虚拟机跑freebsd真够累的,没有实际机器跑的舒服..
<dungeon_jiero> 为了控制失业率和税收 肯定要灭 FOSS
<dungeon_jiero> happyaron: 这里人相对很容易受到影响，iPhone 普及率恐怕世界前列。。。
<happyaron> loiac: 没找到这个东西在哪。。。
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 白澳就是好吃懒做的代表
<happyaron> loiac: 给我截个图发邮箱好吗？happyaron.xu @ gmail
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 是没脑袋啊。
<happyaron> dungeon_jiero: en
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 不算是懒做
<loiac> happyaron：就是系统设置------电源------第一个啊
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 囚犯后裔
 * dungeon_jiero 走了
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 呵呵
<forfun> 有没有精通docbook的朋友？请教2个具体问题，困扰我好久了……
<happyaron> loiac: 现在我手里没有gnome3.。。。
<loiac> 哦……
<happyaron> loiac: 你给我截图之后我有空弄个系统看看。。。
<loiac> 截图发你邮箱？
<happyaron> loiac: 嗯，如果能的话。
<loiac> happyaron@gmail。com？
<happyaron> 对
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在ubuntu11.04系统上怎样使用输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349498 我安装了ubuntu11.04系统，对于系统自带的汉字输入法不太理想，在软件更新中安装了小企鹅输入法，但在输入法设置上看不见也不知道如何使用，请指点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 haiou1210 — 2011-10-17 15:35 
<loiac> 好的   懒得提交bug  这个还是能做到的   呵呵
<happyaron> 多谢。
<loiac> 应该谢谢你 呵呵
<Zypeh> 有谁有FVWM的笔记？？？
<Zypeh> 我不要配置的
<CyrusYzGTt> Zypeh§ 找 ee
 * Zypeh 表示想要折腾
<Zypeh> ee 是谁？？
<Zypeh> eexpress??
<zdon> いい
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 同学们有没有遇到过kde那个托盘里小三角展开的图标变得乱七八糟的情况阿
<loiac> happyaron:已发
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 就是变成这样了http://tu.6.cn/pic/play-tu/id/0#13582669
<^k^> PSWZ-ZhangY ⇪ ti: 六间房免费快捷贴图
<zer4tul> Zypeh: 啥意思？
<zer4tul> Zypeh: 笔记是指什么？
<happyaron> loiac: 尚未收到。
<loiac> happyaron:不是发错了吧……呵呵  不过有延迟正常吧  我再看看啊
<happyaron> loiac: happyaron.xu@gmail.com
<happyaron> loiac: 你用的啥邮箱？
<loiac> 果然错了……  我刚刚问你是不是happyaron@gmail。com的……  你说是
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 我看错了。。。
<snoop_fy> ubuntu的登陆界面怎么隐藏特定的用户?
<snoop_fy> 为毛/etc/gdm/gdm.schemas这个文件没有。
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 各種看錯
<loiac> 奇怪了  gmail转发还要再传一遍附件么？还是因为用雷鸟的原因？
<happyaron> loiac: 不知道。。。
<happyaron> loiac: 我得出门了，要是没搞定你就叫 wzssyqa 出来吧。
<loiac> 这次应该没问题了
<happyaron> loiac: 他也能整。
<happyaron> ok
<loiac> 好的   没问题   谢谢了
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 请问有没有同学遇到过这个情况～～
<PSWZ-ZhangY> http://tu.6.cn/pic/play-tu/id/0#13582669
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 怎么解决～～
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 东芝AC100安装ubuntu11.10驱动完美 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349501 装完系统接下来干什么，茫然了。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ghd1985 — 2011-10-17 15:58 
<slacker_HD> suse党
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ FULLHD來了。有全高清AV看了
<slacker_HD> 。。。。
<slacker_HD> http://torrentz.eu/
<^k^> slacker_HD ⇪ t: Torrent Search Engine
<slacker_HD> 请你自己去下种子把
<slacker_HD> PSWZ-ZhangY，你这个问题我也想知道怎么解决，我的4.5.5也是一样
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 我是删掉这个widget然后重新添加～
<slacker_HD> 对了
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 最土的解决方法
<slacker_HD> 你是啥问题？
<PSWZ-ZhangY> http://tu.6.cn/pic/play-tu/id/0#13582669
<slacker_HD> 我说的是右下角通知栏
<^k^> PSWZ-ZhangY ⇪ ti: 六间房免费快捷贴图
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ ..木有中文。。
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 就是那个小三角点开， 然后就是这样了～
<slacker_HD>  CyrusYzGTt，请学会翻译，比如 东京热 叫tokyo hot。。。
<slacker_HD> PSWZ-ZhangY，那就是一个问题了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 那麼 空老師的英文是什麼
<slacker_HD> 我是把图标关了再打开。。
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 刚去suse报了个bug， 不知道会不会解决
<slacker_HD>  CyrusYzGTt，我喜欢欧美的，日本没兴趣。。
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 怎么关啊
<slacker_HD> PSWZ-ZhangY；右键图标出菜单。。
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 好吧，有 哥倫比亞的麼
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 就是把那个程序退出然后再运行吗
<slacker_HD> PSWZ-ZhangY，是这样的
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 这个问题好像只要能让那个托盘刷新一下就好～～
<slacker_HD> CyrusYzGTt，你自己发掘吧
<slacker_HD> PSWZ-ZhangY:搞不清楚是为啥
<Jakalala> 上个网真不容易
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 还好这个问题不是经常出现， 而且好像就是从4。5开始有的
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 之前还真没看到～
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ FULLHD,,你是壞人，在教壞本尊，，你想讓軒轅劍變成淫邪之劍？
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 。。。
<caleb-> 破鞋之剑？
<Jakalala> ofan: 再没
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 给个好使的SSH呗
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ cjb.net自己看
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于RTL8139网卡经常断网的问题，ubuntu11.10，困扰很久的问题，期待大家的回答 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349507 我的电脑： 主板：昂达A69G 网卡：RTL8139（系统识别为8169） 问题背景，大约在2010年开始使用windows7，那时就经常出现突然无法上网的问题，之前一直用windows XP没问题的， 2007 ...
<slacker_HD> 。。。。
<mao> hdparm.conf该怎么设置啊？我设置了dma=on之后，用谷歌浏览器就会听到“咔咔“的声音
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 全是英文
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ google翻譯
<slacker_HD> :-D
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ FULLHD,,有木有  magnet的網站，，不用番茄也能上的;b
<slacker_HD> 。。。。。。
<slacker_HD> 没有
<slacker_HD> 受不了你了。。淫人
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<slacker_HD> 胡明辉？
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ ..FULLHD,,記得，你不知道 本尊的真名， 真名既是規則，不要冒犯本尊
<slacker_HD> 哈哈哈
<slacker_HD> 不要叫我fullHD嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 那就叫 全高清
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: opera的那个network proxy socks remote dns怎么找不到？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ .. google opera dns 
<slacker_HD> 。。。。。。。
<slacker_HD> CyrusYzGTt，再给你个关键词
<slacker_HD> dorcel
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求解，怎么才能让linux的时间和bios时间一致？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349511 我用date xxxxxxxxxxxx 命令修改时间，可以生效，可是一重启，就失效了。 因为linux时间和windows时间不一致，我想让linux和时间和bios相同。 windows 的时间已经和bios时间相同了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 axxdz — 2011-10-17 16:36 
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: opera真有 socks代理可以设？
<MeaCulpa> slacker_HD: Marc Dorcel?
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 有啊，，可以設置 socks
<slacker_HD> 睡觉去了
<slacker_HD> 你们都去淫荡把。
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ ..在哪裏搜索，，
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 电驴里！
<slacker_HD> CyrusYzGTt，你问MeaCulpa去
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 有啊，，可以設置 socks http https ftp四種代理
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，opera终于有这个能力了
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 有啊，opera，可以設置 socks http https ftp四種代理還有 pac代理
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 可以分開 http https代理，，這個是很贊的
<MeaCulpa> 这个在国内貌似俗称啄木鸟
<MeaCulpa> 他们家用的摄影机比较差
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 。。爲什麼 slacker_HD <<全高清，讓 寡人問你
<slacker_HD> 。。。。。。
<shuaiming> 你们好
<shuaiming> find 和正则表达式 怎么一起使用
<MeaCulpa> shuaiming: gnufind 专门有个-regex
<forfun> shuaiming： info find
<shuaiming> 能不能详细点
<MeaCulpa> shuaiming: 你能不能提供个详细的用例呢？
<shuaiming> 就是想备份数据  然后用find和正则表达式的语句
<snugglecat> 国家公务员局日前首次明确，“招录职位表中所要求的学历为报考人员所获得的最高学历”，这意味着，拥有硕士学位的考生不得“自愿屈才”，报考要求本科学历的岗位，否则即有“虚报隐瞒”的嫌疑。
<snugglecat> 硕士没人读了
<MeaCulpa> gnufind的话，find -regex 匹配文件名的全路径
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 无脑的干事写的吧
<NetDreamer> 有经常使用光盘刻录功能的吗
<snugglecat> 喷嚏的图挂的。 不知真假
<NetDreamer> dvd刻录，无法追加刻录
<NetDreamer> 相同的盘在win下正常
<caleb-> 默认 close 了吧？
<caleb-> close 的盘不能追加的
<NetDreamer> DVD－R，用K3B显示，空盘它都显示appendable:no
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2011-10-14/074123301627.shtml 自己判断把
<^k^> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 国家公务员招考明日起报名 须按最高学历报考_新闻中心_新浪网
<NetDreamer> 还是DVD－R，用nero，mode2不能选，track at once不能选
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<NetDreamer> 用brasero，刻一次直接封盘
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 没用
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: ...也是个好规定啊，避免人才浪费
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 不用学历都能进，只要是X二代。
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> :)
<slacker_HD> 反正我不是党员
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 啥事？？
<CyrusYzGTt> 羣衆表示對此深刻的圍觀
<caleb-> 内举不避亲啊
<ofan> Jakalala: 在
<ofan> 刚写完作业  碎觉去
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • ubuntu11.10侧边栏咋没有桌面清理呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349514 能否加上这个功能啊？当多开几个程序的时候非要最小化才能选需要用的程序，侧边栏有时也不是很灵敏不出来，只能最小化程序后选自己需要的程序！有些麻烦的 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaogang89 — 2011-10-17 17:04 
<snugglecat> caleb-, 不举呢
 * archl 发现深度的设计不错啊。如果取消掉全局菜单用GNOME-Shell的类似设计的话。
<xiaoy> archl, 你说是深度LINUX（DEEPIN）的计划
<roylez> MeaCulpa: sudo aptitude install fetchnotes
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ubuntu repo里有这个？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 18摸 repo
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...18摸还有repo...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...18摸还有 deb repo...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ocdc repo
<MeaCulpa> 反正偶不用deb, 对18摸的app也没兴趣
<slacker_HD> ?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: fetchnotes也没兴趣？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有...
<archl> xiaoy: 我只知道 深度的Linux。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那我还要看看gentoo里怎么做deb的ebuild
<archl> xiaoy: 深度其他的东西我不知道
<slacker_HD> ????
<freeflyi1g> roylez: fetchnotes是啥
<archl> 18摸是啥？
<archl> lol
<archl> 好像以前问过，我又忘记了
<Kandu> archl: 據說是 IBM
<roylez> freeflyi1g: 收lotusnotes的邮件用的
<xiaoy> archl, 没有，我还以为你刚在说的是指深度的DEEPIN linux，不好意思 ：P
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有源码的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦，url?拿了看看。 Gentoo装deb也简单的很
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://ltc3.linux.ibm.com/wiki/LinuxDesktop/Fetchnotes
<archl> Kandu: lol
<freeflyi1g> roylez: 高级货
<archl> xiaoy: 就是深度的Linux Deepin啊。
<freeflyi1g> roylez: notes不是有linux版的吗
<archl> xiaoy: 我现在用着
<roylez> freeflyi1g: 没法用的玩意啊
 * adam8157_away 可怜的notes用户
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还有pidgin 4 sametime...
<xiaoy> archl, 那你觉得怎么样？好不好用？
<archl> xiaoy: 我讨厌全局菜单。多个软件切换时都要跑好远鼠标
<freeflyi1g> roylez: 可以啊，我以前帮别人弄过
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 你们用的啥
<archl> xiaoy: 我是纯鼠标流
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我在考虑用thunderbird，notes calendar事件被转成icalendar格式了
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: zimba 支持imap和smtp
<adam8157> zimbra
<roylez> freeflyi1g: 你就装一下而已。咱们可是天天用，差别大了去了
<MeaCulpa> roylez:  need domino lib... 好多shit
<freeflyi1g> roylez: notes不光linux的难用，win下也难用吧
<archl> xiaoy: 看我的改版布局。http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=143345&mode=view/003.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: 微软的那个邮件服务叫啥来着?
<freeflyi1g> roylez: 还是我们好啊，不用这些整合的玩意
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: exchange
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还要postfix这样的大家伙？？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不需要
<xiaoy> archl, 全局菜单是LINUX MINT的默认菜单。深度的LINUX就基于MINT
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我起exim算了，msmtp也应该可以
<archl> xiaoy: 恩。你是开发者之一罢。
<adam8157> 幸好我们不用这些东西, 各种linux友好
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 怎么跨过校园宽带上网的客户端上网啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349517 最近来学校办移动宽带发现学校上网居然要用专门的校园宽带上网助手软件联网 而该软件在ubuntu下却没有linux版本，而且wine也wine不出来，ubuntu不上网该怎么玩啊 有高手知道跨过这个校园宽带上网助手上网的办法 ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: o
<xiaoy> archl, 没。。。 我就是试过用它一次
<archl> roylez: notes 是你们公司开发的吧。。。
<roylez> archl: .
<MeaCulpa> archl: 最早不是
<archl> MeaCulpa: 领养的孩子要好好照顾，不行就丢了吧。
<archl> xiaoy: 哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> 许多炼狱魔神居然被第一分神那极度邪恶的眼神所震隰。
 * archl 灭了 CyrusYzGTt
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你说话我看不到。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 本尊也看不到
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我不像你，我还是在windows里码字, putty 进linux
<MeaCulpa> roylez: notes这东西不敢造次，万一...
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa: ie 7.0的socks版本是？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 把我的procmailrc贴回来我看看
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: ??
<archl> 怎么把 Alsa 音量调整到 105% ？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我还要procmail干啥哦
<Jakalala> ie 7.0的socks是socks4还是socks5?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 咋？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 还是需要的。默认邮件放/var/spool/mail啥的了
<archl> 话说 IBM 就你们两个逛Linux频道？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/493729/
<roylez> archl: 你真闲，一天不说一丁点的技术讨论
<archl> roylez: 技术讨论和我有什么关系。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: X-Bogosity 这东西需要配置么？不需要的话我也装上
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 装bogofilter
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要自己写rule么
 * archl 乖乖地去了 #inkscape 和 #scribus
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 第一条bogofilter命令就自己加了 X-Bogosity 邮件头，第二条靠这个过滤
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不需要写rule，没过滤的自己手动spam一下就好
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 同时也训练了bogofilter
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我的muttrc里面有macro干这个
 * gfrog 求推荐练手/好玩的项目，c or python
<roylez> MeaCulpa: bogofilter也可以先拿一个专门的目录的邮件来训练
<archl> gfrog 来给 Inkscape写个 template manager？
<gfrog> adam8157: 你也CE培训去了？
<adam8157> gfrog: yes
<gfrog> archl: 那是神马？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ..... 就是说学习你怎么加spam的？ 不错
<gfrog> adam8157: 你们组真牛，我都排队一年了，还没排上呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我mutt里完全不管spam...靠google filter
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 贝叶斯算法的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 下班了
<archl> gfrog Inkscape是svg向量编辑器，创造向量图的。
<MeaCulpa> 下班下班
<adam8157> gfrog: 上次想去, 因为有事儿没能, 这次manager直接给我报名了...
<archl> gfrog:  http://inkscape.org
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: Inkscape. Draw Freely.
<gfrog> archl: 哦，想起来那个玩意了，但是俺搞不定图形编程。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，xb
<adam8157> gfrog: 现在, 我们的regular全都培训过了
<archl> gfrog: 不是那个拉，缺失的是 template 管理器。
<adam8157> gfrog: 话说上次培训只有3个人参加, 怎么会没有名额 你问问清楚哦
<gfrog> adam8157: 我们regular貌似只有一小撮培训过，而且还离职不少
<adam8157> gfrog: 肯定有名额的, 你最好问问
<gfrog> adam8157: 我们的培训不是想报就能报的，说是作为奖励。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 今天发现RHCE挺容易的, 据说下个月就可以考, 准备过掉
<gfrog> archl: 没啥想法，迎来做嘛的？
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> gfrog: ...不是吧...你们组还这样
<gfrog> adam8157: 人多，没招，再好的福利摊到100个人头上都是坨渣渣
<archl> gfrog: 比如说分类管理 演示/幻灯片、海报、封面、绘图
<adam8157> gfrog: 这个应该不是分到组的...
<gfrog> archl: 那还不是做图形界面，完全不会。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 上次就因为人太少, 差点没开成班
<gfrog> adam8157: 应该是，貌似我们组一次才那么1-2个名额
<archl> gfrog: 哦。你不会做图形节目么。。。
<gfrog> archl: 完全不会
<adam8157> gfrog: 可怜的娃
<gfrog> adam8157: 一声叹息
<archl> gfrog: 明白了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 这个证还是挺有用的, 培训和考试去第三方机构要7K, 官方的要几万...白学白考就赶紧吧
<gfrog> adam8157: CE啊，大哥，哪有那么贵，考试费貌似才3k多
<gfrog> adam8157: 还是官方报价
<adam8157> gfrog: 培训费贵
<adam8157> gfrog: 等我找官方网址给你
<gfrog> adam8157: 培训啊。。。 这就不清楚啦
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: gfrog 我考时培训费+考试费一共6800
<adam8157> gfrog: RHCSA和RHCE分别是$400的培训费用
<adam8157> https://www.redhat.com/courses/ex300_red_hat_certified_engineer_exam/
<gfrog> adam8157: 400刀，也就人刀3k不到
<Kandu> ScarletWolf: 你在 rh 實習，或是正式員工？
<adam8157> gfrog: 忘了 反正挺贵...
<gfrog> ScarletWolf: 这价差不多，CA就贵了
<ScarletWolf> Kandu: 实习
<archl> adam8157: 你是正式员工了？
<adam8157> archl: 必须正式
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 实习了多久？
<adam8157> archl: 跳槽过来的, 我又不是学生
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 哦...
<archl> adam8157: 哦。
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 没实习过
<gfrog> ScarletWolf: 你在哪个组？
<ScarletWolf> gfrog: openshift express
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 黑框眼镜那个?
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 。。。。。。
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: jizhao
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 是不? 做mqi旁边?
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 呃。。。mqi？
<gfrog> ScarletWolf: wow，good
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 你在第二排靠走廊?
<adam8157> gfrog: jizhao是啥?
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: IRC的nick。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: id呗
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 你在第二排靠走廊?
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 你说的是哪边啊。。。
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: jboss那边
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 是啊
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 不过，没靠走廊
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 发照片过来看看
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 。。。。。。。
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 要我自曝？
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: PM
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 看到了
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 。。。
<snugglecat> linux 的特殊字符是哪个啊， 找不到
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: staff roster里找到了
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 哦
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 不过没印象...
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 去跑步了没?
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 嗯，我存在感很低。。。
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 90days那天
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 去了，跑了3/4
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 走了1/4
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 找张照片, 地址发来 内网地址不怕
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 这个行么：http://pride.bne.redhat.com/Doctrine_2.0/New_Hire/tmp/en-US/html/chap-New_Hire-Getting_to_know_the_Hosted_Shared_Services_Team.html
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: http://lacrosse.corp.redhat.com/~yanwang/running/ 这里找找
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 不行 我没权限
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ScarletWolf 笨。。你們私聊就是
<gfrog> adam8157: ScarletWolf 笨，回自家irc上聊就是
<ScarletWolf> 。。。。。
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 这张 第几排第几个? http://lacrosse.corp.redhat.com/~yanwang/running/1600/1.1600.jpg
<gfrog> adam8157: ScarletWolf 提醒下，内部地址随便乱发也要被骂的。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 别人有看不到吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 是看不到，但是据说搞渗透的可以借此了解内部网络结构
<ScarletWolf> gfrog: 哦。。。
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 倒数第二排，穿紫色领子T恤的那个
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 我是你右边那个.............
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 你自己方向的右边
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 。。。。。
<snugglecat> 我忘了 windows 那个特殊符号的字体名了。 
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157 ScarletWolf 注意保密。。我可以很仰慕 redhat的，，不要讓寡人聽到被黑的事件
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 大额头那个
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 看到了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 你對 adam8157 說 夏娃在此
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 暗号？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 11.10 如何将窗口置顶啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349523 11.04的时候，点击窗口左上角小三角形会有下拉菜单选择置顶。11.10没有小三角形了。 怎么办啊？我常常会一边看视频（把视频播放窗口置顶）一边看网页的啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Aaron98 — 2011-10-17 18:01 
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ ..嗯嗯，， 很暗的嚎叫
<snugglecat> 我急用， 谁知道的告诉我一下， 我去 google
<CyrusYzGTt> wings
 * ScarletWolf 饿死了。。。
<gfrog> ScarletWolf: pantry里有零食，你咋还能饿到。。。
<ScarletWolf> gfrog: 这个时间，还有么。。。
<archl> adam8157: 你们内部网么。。。
<gfrog> ScarletWolf: 估计雪饼还能剩下。。。 我这还有两块花生糖
<ScarletWolf> gfrog: 。。。。
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 肯定是
<archl> snugglecat: 啥？
 * ScarletWolf 宅男，宅久了，对人的相貌和名字没什么记忆力。。。
<Kandu> gfrog: 去優化 glib 練練手？
<snugglecat> archl, windows 自带的那三个 图形字体名字啥，搜不到
<gfrog> Kandu: glib? gnome 那个？ 听起来不错，可惜测试起来比较麻烦
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 在 glibc裏添加 opengl和webgl的代碼練手吧。
 * ScarletWolf 面包还剩下一个。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ wings1/2/3
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。。 不care图形化的玩意。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 还有一个， 貌似是 symb... 的
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ .. 傷心，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你可以用 libreoffice-symb..-fonts代替
<snugglecat> 没有 libreoffice 哇
<snugglecat> 我只是要其中一个地球的字符
<Kandu> gfrog: c 寫的，基礎庫，無關 gui，貌似比較適合你
<zer4tul> snugglecat: 图形字体？
<gfrog> Kandu: 那是glibc？
<Kandu> gfrog: glib
<zer4tul> Kandu: glib不是GTK的一部分么？
<gfrog> Kandu: 啊？ 一般说glib的时候难道不是gtk/gnome的库？
<archl> snugglecat: 不知道。。。没用过 
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ..你要侷限可，要擴展視野，，用 webgl練手也可以的
<CyrusYzGTt> 心神一动，庞大的jīng神力量立即隔空贯入他体内，那名黑袍太古强者急剧颤动的身体瞬间平息下来。同时头颅微抬。看向风云无忌。宽大地斗篷盖住了脸庞，无法看清他地真实面目。
<zer4tul> snugglecat: 你是指的wewbdings之类的字体么？
<CyrusYzGTt> “主说。这世界应该有空。于是便有了光!”一个圣洁而高贵的声音从上空传来。诸天使上空，一名面容俊美近乎妖异的天使赤着脚，踏步而来，那祈祷词说完。‘
<archl> gfrog: 有空吗，帮我修复一个bug吧 https://bugs.launchpad.net/inkscape/+bug/837291
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 837291 in Inkscape "Text artifacts after character deletion" [Medium,Confirmed]
<archl> 算了。。。
<archl> 都这么忙。我也继续忙。
<CyrusYzGTt> oink_PQekp§ bot降臨 了，，
<snugglecat> zer4tul, 是的
<Kandu> zer4tul, gfrog: 嗯
<zer4tul> snugglecat: 你可以看以下ttf-symbola 这个字体
<archl> snugglecat:  可怜的。看看 symbol，不过不一定一样的。
<snugglecat> zer4tul, 谢谢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • gnome2.xx 下方的托盘误删，如何恢复？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349528 刚不小心把gnome下方的托盘删掉，如何恢复？ 我是gnome2.xx 统计信息: 发表于 由 双鱼的契约 — 2011-10-17 18:28 
<snugglecat> archl, 谢谢
 * archl 发现手机上 alsamixer用了 90% CPU，10几分钟电力就没了。。。超频过渡
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<ScarletWolf> archl: 。。。。bug吧
<archl> ScarletWolf: 恩。还有别买 iPhone4s。。。一天充电两次。。。
<archl> 不对，是用完了继续冲，那是三次了。
<oooo4dzd> 好
<ScarletWolf> archl: 要买也是android
<archl> ScarletWolf: 哦。今天我第一次使用三星的android，根本看不懂。。太复杂了
<ScarletWolf> archl: 。。。。
<archl> ScarletWolf: N900 很简单的。。。就是几个突出显示的。
<archl> ScarletWolf: 比 iphone的感觉还要简单。
<archl> ofan: 起床？
<ScarletWolf> archl: 不知道tizen出来后会怎么样
<archl> ScarletWolf:  tizen么，别人能做的它做不了，它做啥别的都可以。
<ScarletWolf> archl: 我倒不是很介意，只要软件不是特别少。对它挺感兴趣
<archl> ScarletWolf: 没软件的
<ScarletWolf> archl: 还没发布呢，当然没有。。。。
<archl> ScarletWolf: 全是 html5 web 软件打包。
<archl> ScarletWolf: 根本就是个光杆系统带浏览器
<ScarletWolf> archl: 。。。。等出来了再说
<liemehoc> archl: tizen程序也是运行在模拟层吗
<liemehoc> archl: 跟android一样
<archl> liemehoc: 什么是模拟层，我不知道 android。。。
<ScarletWolf> archl: 全web程序也不错
<archl> liemehoc: 我不懂程序。
<liemehoc> archl: tizen么，别人能做的它做不了，它做啥别的都可以。这句话何解？
<archl> liemehoc: tizen是普通linux+网络浏览器啊。
<archl> liemehoc: 用压缩包封装 html5 软件——
<archl> liemehoc: html软件我倒是用过
<liemehoc> archl: 噢，是这样
<liemehoc> archl: 那效率不是比android还不如
<archl> liemehoc: webos效率应该不低
<archl> liemehoc: 我也不知道。
<ofan> archl: 睡不着了
<archl> liemehoc: 不过 tizen 是开发/试验 wayland的主力平台
<ScarletWolf> archl: 还没出来呢，现在说太早了吧。。。
<archl> ofan: 外面游荡一下，吹吹风和个酒蹦哒回去睡
 * ScarletWolf 撤～～～
<oooo4dzd> 好惬意
<archl> ofan:  iphone4s 不行，电池清空太快了。
<oooo4dzd> ipone4s什么价格现在？
<archl> ofan: 做不到所说的联系使用8个小时，恐怕5个小时就不行了
<archl> oooo4dzd: 不知道。
<oooo4dzd> 这。。。
<archl> ofan: 连续使用一个白天要充电两次。
<archl> 只是装装程序 wifi上网，关了3G/蓝牙。
<oooo4dzd> wifi本身很费电的
<archl> 知道。
<archl> 和N900基本相当的成绩。
<stock-cn> 请问小米可以刷Meego系统吗
<archl> stock-cn:  Meego没支持过双核。
<archl> stock-cn: 处理器也只支持 一个构架的
<caleb-> meego 只是普通 linux 啊，肯定支持双核的
<archl> caleb-: 没有人做。arm构架虽有，但是我问过#meego的人他们说其实差距很大。
<caleb-> meego--
<caleb-> maemo++
<caleb-> meego 抛弃了 gtk
<wzssyqa> 问个python问题：100个list，要对其均执行一次pop 操作，如何写？不能用for while等循环
<archl> 全局标题：无法删除gnome-panel上的 applet ——右键无效。睡有办法？
<wzssyqa> archl: 按住alt
<moho110> this is a test
<archl> wzssyqa: 这个是特殊的，applet部分已经成为窗口标题栏了。
<archl> wzssyqa: alt无效
<roylez_> caleb-: 不用gtk用什么？抠T？
<ofan> wzssyqa: map?
<ofan> wzssyqa: 写成递归
<wzssyqa> ofan: 递归。。。
<wzssyqa> ofan: 那就教教我吧，5个变量，都需要pop下，怎么做？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 11.10中Sunpinyin不能设置，求解 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349536 今天装了11.10发现自带的输入法sunpinyin设置界面不出来，点那个齿轮状设置按钮一点反应都么有~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mp0101 — 2011-10-17 19:27 
<caleb-> roylez_: yep
<ofan> wzssyqa: def a(p,n): a(p,n-1);p[n].pop()
<ofan> wzssyqa: n是个数
<roylez_> caleb-: 今天还看到一个n长的对gnome3/unity/ubuntu 11的吐槽贴
<caleb-> roylez_: url?
<roylez_> caleb-: http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=3822
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ t: Armed and Dangerous » Blog Archive » Ubuntu and GNOME jump the shark
<roylez_> caleb-: 170 response，基本没看到正面说gnome3的
<chenps> ……刚刚那个帖子简直就是一个愤青发的……
 * caleb- is 反 gnome3 党人
<chenps> 有必要么……什么windows什么linux什么软件还不就是个工具，用的开心顺手就用，不想用就用别的，看他说话那个激动劲，他不是玩电脑，是被电脑玩了
<roylez_> caleb-: http://www.smzdm.com/promotion-ihush-variety-of-pretty-things-qiaoyu-special-limited-time-discount-clothing-2.html
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ t: 什么值得买 » 促销活动：ihush俏物悄语多款服饰2折限时特价
<roylez_> caleb-: 牛的一塌糊涂，都被卷包买光了...
<chenps> 用了两天64位的11.10，我还是得乖乖的装回32位……
<chenps> N多莫名奇妙的bug
<chenps> 系统设置不知道咋地，完全打不开，输入法的图标不见，怎么都调不出来，一些程序要打开好几次才会开，实在不知咋地，有没有一样这个问题的
<caleb-> ubuntu 应该用 64位 的人比较多？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 11.10 正式版ISO 及ubuntu 11.10 各官方衍生版ISO 下载地址： http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349541 Ubuntu 11.10 正式版ISO 下载地址： （Ubuntu 11.10 （CD）：请点击这里） （Ubuntu 11.10 （CD）：也可以这里） （Ubuntu 11.10 （DVD）：请点击这里） （Xubuntu 11.10 （CD）：请点击这里） （Kubuntu 11.10 （CD）：请点击这里 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora 64bit飄過
<chenps> 问题是偶也装64位的，咋就问题那么多……郁闷
<Kandu> roylez_: 小白的吐槽 XD
<roylez_> Kandu: 哪个？
<Kandu> roylez_: 那帖子。那人連 wm 基礎行為的設定都不會的
<roylez_> Kandu: ubuntu本来就给小白用的，小白都搞不定，确实不应该
<chenps> 呵呵
<caleb-> debian 用 64bit 的都比 32bit 的多了
<caleb-> http://popcon.debian.org/stat/submission.png # 哦，还没，debian 32bit 还略胜一筹
<caleb-> 之前哪听到的谣言说 64bit 多…
<caleb-> 坐标是指数…看来 32位 赢不只一筹
<caleb-> 想起来了，印象中是 Debian Developer 用 64位的多
<caleb-> debian 32:64 -> 65523:47077
<chenps> 现在个人感觉是64位的我用着感觉bug多，还不如换回32位然后开pae，直接就支持到64G内存了，呵呵
<caleb-> 第三名的 arm 1390 (arm+armel+armhf)
 * caleb- is 32bit 党人
<caleb-> 不过写程序要考虑 64bit 党人
<roylez_> 在家64位，在公司也64位
<snugglecat> 谁帮我构思一个图标， -- 收集点
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 由11.04升级到11.10，没法进入桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349544 今天早上我升级了Ubuntu，由11.04升级到11.10。 结果只能到输入密码那里，输入了正确的密码也没有办法进入桌面。 但按 Ctrl+Alt+F1 可以正确进入控制台。 用其他用户，如 root 也可以正常进入桌面. 我发现我的用户下面的 .Xauthority  ...
<snugglecat> 谁帮我构思一个图标， -- 收集点
<snugglecat> 某个容器， 收集一些文章或图片
<archl> snugglecat: 你可以下载一堆图标改。
<snugglecat> archl, 太特殊了， 我下了5000个图标， 没一个符合我要求的
<archl> snugglecat: 找个容器的，放些东西， 用 inkscape 修改 svg，PageUp/Dn是层次改变
<archl> roylez_ 主席，你是不是下半年特别忙？
<roylez_> archl: 天天忙
<archl> roylez_ : 主席无可替代啊。没办法。
<snugglecat> archl, 这个知道
<Zypeh> 你们好
<archl> snugglecat: 不行你就自己画。那么多例子了
<snugglecat> 正画着呢， 就是没 idea 哇
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: sockscap听说过这个软件没？
<archl> snugglecat: 你要什么？
<archl> 我根本看不懂
<snugglecat> 我有表现收集器的概念
<archl> 什么是收集器。。。什么是概念？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 来个人教教我…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349546 今天刚装了一个ubuntu，是10.10的，主要看了网上好多说11.10的问题多，自己实在是太菜了，估计没本事这里设置那里设置的。现在想问一下有点什么好的入门书籍，像鸟哥啊神马的，但是在当当上看了好多人说鸟哥的第三版不如第二版的啊……还有就 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 本尊在看垃圾小說
<Zypeh> 什么是收集器。。。什么是概念？同问
<Jakalala> Time
<Jakalala> Time
<Jakalala> Time
<Jakalala> Time
<Jakalala> Time
<^k^> Jakalala: .. ..
<archl> 苹果的网页设计也是恰到好处啊。
<archl> 一次缩放正好
<tenzu> >Time
<tenzu> >Time.now
<caleb-> 都几天了还不撤掉
<tenzu> 太不给面子了!
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-10-17 20:32:25 +0800
<stock-cn> wuala同步的文件，在其他电脑上打开，没有写权利，只有读权利，怎么修改？
<archl> tenzu:  疼疼？
<archl> caleb-？你的昵称是什么意思嗯？
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-10-17 20:33:47 +0800
<caleb-> archl: 上 google 搜
 * Zypeh 是男的
<caleb-> 真男人不会一直强调自己是男的
<archl> caleb-: 我一在强调我是坏人。。。难道我不是坏人么。。。
<zdon> 呵呵
<archl> 谁知道 Firefox 的扩展可以让鼠标中键按下后在页面游荡？
<tenzu> archl: 嘛事?
<archl> tenzu: 刚才你说的我没看懂。
<tenzu> archl: 哪句?
<archl> >Time
<archl> 	>Time.now
<snugglecat> archl, 这个怎么杨
<snugglecat> archl, http://imagebin.org/179461
<tenzu> archl: 让kk报时就是用那个, 不过不知道为啥它没工作
<archl> tenzu: 明白了。
<archl> time
<archl> !time
 * oink_mNoLm 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 10 月 17 日 星期一 20:51:29
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<archl> 哦。
<snugglecat> archl, http://imagebin.org/179461
<snugglecat> archl, 这个怎么杨
<archl> snugglecat: 你制作的废纸箱不错。我会推荐给GNOME的。
<snugglecat> archl, 纸箱不是我画的， 图标的。 加了几张纸
<archl> snugglecat: 我知道。
<archl> snugglecat: 看起来就是废纸箱一样。
<snugglecat> :)
 * archl 发现 youtube 支持直接webcam上传。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 早就知道，吾一直在這樣
<leizhicheng1> 大家晚上好～
<snugglecat> 狂晕
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手提问安装软件的问题，论坛中找不到答案 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349554 大家好，我是个接触linux不到两天的菜鸟 昨天用wubi装了ubuntu，看了一下有最新版的11.10版 于是装了，发现界面跟一些书还有网上一些linux的界面的图片不大一样 最上面的任务栏，第一个不是“应用程序”，而是“文件” ...
<Zypeh> caleb-：在吗？？
<Zypeh> caleb-：在吗？？
<snugglecat> 我真想不通， 干嘛要屏蔽 google plug 
<snugglecat> 怕通过 google plug 来结社？？？
<Zypeh> 为了和谐
<snugglecat> 几个异见人士通过 google plug 互相联系？ 同时多人视频？ 怕 他们 在 google plug 上开会， 颠覆政权？
<archl> snugglecat: 只有在自己眼睛地下的通讯才好。
<archl> snugglecat: 允许的全部是国内的
<snugglecat> :)
<Zypeh> 为了国家的和谐
<Zypeh> caleb-：不在吗？
<snugglecat> 还是国内准备出山寨的。 但也没看到 新浪 腾讯 百度啥的有跟进啊
 * archl 困了，准备睡觉。
<archl> snugglecat: 利益租碍，赚不得大钱又风险大的不愿意投资，不若放在房地产
<Zypeh> archl
<wpahipc_> 发现ubuntu 11.10里ati驱动不再画屏了，不知fedora15里有没有什么改善
<Zypeh> caleb-：不在吗？
<snugglecat> archl, 按道理来说，应该会有跟进的， 像微博， 非死不可 什么的。 我猜想， 政治考虑更大一点， 山寨了微博已经搞得不可收拾， 可能不准再山寨这类的了。 要不国内的技术做不到？？？
 * archl 手机上正在安装 firefox。
<snugglecat> 终于找到一个合心水的了
<snugglecat>  CyrusYzGTt 找到心水的了吗
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ???
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 有没有哪个女孩让你十月芥菜的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 木有，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，‘
<snugglecat> 要找个了
<snugglecat> 事业成不成功，需要一个女的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 本尊決定修那 太上無情綠
<snugglecat> 不是还有 双修的吗
<CyrusYzGTt> 心 身 靈 肉 魂 魄 的相通纔是真正的雙修
<snugglecat> 好吧，说不过你， 你这和尚。
<jarod_chen> 频道里面有用 HHKB的么   花这么多钱值得不  准备买新键盘了
<imganquan> HHKB是什么，赶紧扫盲一下。
<roylez_> jarod_chen: 又一个有钱的主啊
<jarod_chen> 这种东西可以用很多年的
<snugglecat> 几年
<snugglecat> 像我和 CyrusYzGTt 的感情那么长久吗
<jarod_chen> 而且屏幕和键盘这种东西还是蛮重要的 尤其是长期使用电脑的人
<jarod_chen> 有没？
 * snugglecat 和 CyrusYzGTt 直到海枯石烂。
<jarod_chen> 分享下经验么
 * CyrusYzGTt 閃走
 * snugglecat 和 CyrusYzGTt 天荒爱未老
 * CyrusYzGTt 暴走，
<jarod_chen> 你们要搞基 私底下去搞
<Freebuilder> 还差 qt 伪粗体没搞定
<roylez_> jarod_chen: 我用 ducky 1087
<snugglecat> jarod_chen, 啥经验。 我键盘按下去要用牙签撬的
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 給吾OP,,吾要將 snugglecat 踢走
<snugglecat> Freebuilder, 弄啥呢
<Freebuilder> snugglecat, 字体
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 我都没呢。继续围观...
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 强势围观
<snugglecat> 哦， 伪粗体？？？
<jarod_chen> 我要静音的
<snugglecat> Freebuilder, 你是 qt 的开发者？？？
<jarod_chen> 机械键盘太吵了吧
<roylez_> jarod_chen: 要的就是拉风
<Freebuilder> snugglecat, 不是
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..那木有下劃綫的主席呢？？
<cike>  pcmanfm 不能挂载，说没有权限 root打开pcmanfm可以挂载，怎么做让普通用户也可以使pcmanfm挂载？
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 那个在公司呢
<roylez_> iGoogle: 有人找你呢
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> 孙悟空
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..
<jarod_chen> 吃饱了撑得 你干脆弄个打字机好了
<roylez_> 我本来就是打字员
<cike> gnome面板音量控制是哪个包管的？
<MeaCulpa_> 我擦，洗澡
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我就不信你这猫不爱腥
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 看着靓女没感觉？
 * MeaCulpa_ 为啥邮件列表，新闻组之类里老有我国人打断thread...
<snugglecat> cike, 有啥问题呢
<snugglecat> cike, 没那个东西了？？ 还是调不了声音？？？
<jarod_chen> roylez_:  话说机械键盘有多吵
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 本尊 只對喜歡的 充血
<roylez_> jarod_chen: 我已经听不到
<cike> snugglecat: 没有那个东西了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 那你还是爱女人的
<cike> snugglecat: 我是最小化安装的gnome
<snugglecat> cike, 应该默认就有的哇
<jarod_chen> roylez_: 知道了 你聋了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 突然我想要帽子了
<snugglecat> cike, gnome-sound-applet  命令是这个， 你看看有没有这个命令， 没有去 google
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ??
<snugglecat> 不知道啥包
<cike> snugglecat: 没有
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 踢人
<snugglecat> cike, google gnome-sound-applet 看看啥包
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..踢 snugglecat ??
<snugglecat> ......
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<snugglecat> roylez_, 和 CyrusYzGTt 一起踢
<roylez_> snugglecat: 擦炮都要打中你呢
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 是 snugglecat 引起話題的，，
<roylez_> snugglecat: http://jandan.net/2011/10/17/skydiving-sex-stunt.html
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 何其低俗焉：边跳伞边ooxx？
<Zypeh> 呵呵
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> cike, 不好意思， 我是 gnome3 声音控件是 ubuntu gnome-sound-applet ， 不知 gnome2 是啥
<cike> snugglecat: 呃……
<cike> snugglecat: 有右击添加到面板有一个管音量的，但是写着已摒弃，加上也不管用
<snugglecat> google 怎么间隔性抽风啊
<cike> snugglecat: sfw搞的
<roylez_> snugglecat: 右边的回复，第一个
<snugglecat> 哦， 那我就不知道了
<cike> snugglecat: gfw，说错了
<snugglecat> cike, 不知道了， 问大牛
<snugglecat> 美国也有高干？？？
<snugglecat> 不看那视频。
<snugglecat> cike, http://wiki.networksecuritytoolkit.org/nstwiki/index.php/HowTo_Enable_The_Gnome_Sound_Applet 
<^k^> snugglecat ⇪ t: HowTo Enable The Gnome Sound Applet - NST Wiki
<snugglecat> cike, 可能你不是没有那个 applet ， 而是你声音有问题吧
<cike> snugglecat: 我试试
<cike> snugglecat: 声音没有问题alsamixer在终端里可以调音量
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<adam8157> roylez_: 靠 正skype开会....你叫我...结果bark了....
<pocoyo> cike: 你用的arch?
<cike> pocoyo: gentoo
<roylez_> adam8157: ......
<adam8157> roylez_: 还以为我养了个puppy....
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.loltops.org/fotos/1314122281.gif
<pocoyo> cike: 好像ubuntu里面没有默认安装alsamixer。
<cike> pocoyo: gentoo-cn里没人说话所以就跑这来问了
<snugglecat> cike, 声卡是不是有俩。 我这里有俩， 一个可以调声音， 另一个不知道啥东西， hda啥的， hda为第一个声卡时， 我的一个桌面(e17)出不来 声音控制 applet。 但我没碰过 gnome 出不来的
<adam8157> roylez_: 开完了
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<snugglecat> 后来强制将我起作用的个硬件变为第一个就没问题了。
<pocoyo> hda不是硬盘？
<cike> snugglecat: gnome在面板上是可以添加的，但是加了也不管用说是已摒弃了
<cike> snugglecat: 我只有一个声卡
<snugglecat> cike, 我的 e17 碰到过这个问题， gnome 没碰到过。 我也是一个声卡， 但检测到俩设备， 一个是不知道啥用的， 调不了声音的， 如果他为第一个设备时, e17就会出不来 声音 applet， 但我 gnome 没碰过
<snugglecat> 问其他大牛， 我不懂了
<cike> snugglecat: 我的可以发出来声音就是没有音量调节
<cike> snugglecat: 如果调音量只能在terminal里面用alsamixer
<snugglecat> 不知道了， 问其他大牛。 你右击那个applet， 设置一下看看。 图标都没吗
<snugglecat> 有图标不
<cike> snugglecat: 有，后面写着（已摒弃）
<cike> snugglecat: 加上也不管用
<snugglecat> 哦， 那我不知道了， 问大牛
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 大牛， 有人有问题
<cike> snugglecat: 恩，谢谢
<snugglecat> cike, 不好意思 ， 帮不了你， 我现在在 arch ，也没 gnome2
<adam8157> roylez_: 你把sent的也record在inbox了?
<roylez_> adam8157: 对
<roylez_> adam8157: 看thread舒服
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用带无线路由的猫，连上无线后，如何pppoe拨号。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349560 gnome-shell下； 带无线路由器功能的那种猫，在windows下可以连上无线后，在宽带连接； 在ubuntu11.10下，貌似宽带连接只是有线可以用。 难道要命令行？ ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ ...
<adam8157> roylez_: gmail直接看allmail 办公室在想法弄
<roylez_> adam8157: 你肯定又被人揍了...
<snugglecat> cike, 你让 CyrusYzGTt 念一下经， 发一下意念， 你那边就好了。
<iGoogle> libjson-glib-dev 谁用过
<adam8157> roylez_: gmail怎么Learn as ham 我用all mail的 有没有inbox文件夹
<roylez_> iGoogle: 崽崽用过
<adam8157> roylez_: gmail怎么Learn as ham 我用all mail的 又没有inbox文件夹
<iGoogle> roylez_: 你就知道整天闲聊。
<roylez_> adam8157: 你说gmail还是mutt？
<adam8157> roylez_: mutt
<iGoogle> 整天配置mutt
<roylez_> iGoogle: 白天没骚扰你啊
<iGoogle> lol
<adam8157> roylez_: gmail 就是扔inbox呗
<iGoogle> 白天？我都不在
<iGoogle> (process:15097): Json-CRITICAL **: json_node_get_object: assertion `JSON_NODE_TYPE (node) == JSON_NODE_OBJECT' failed
<adam8157> roylez_: mutt里头扔all mail就是archive了...
<roylez_> adam8157: 到spam目录里面，看到误杀的，按H
<roylez_> adam8157: 我mutt每年1月1日手动archive
<adam8157> roylez_: 我之前的配置可以, 现在这个没sunc INBOX
<adam8157> roylez_: 我之前的配置可以, 现在这个没sync INBOX
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<MeaCulpa_> 两位，多多提携，我刚刚回到mutt
<MeaCulpa_> mutt, slrn, irssi, 下一个... newsbeuter
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 死带尾巴狒狒
 * MeaCulpa_ 手践让fetchmail撒欢的fetch... 
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 没事，dropbox 7G呢，装不满的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 那个，dropbox的host多少？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 当年你等还在买盘看黄图的时候，哥哥我已经从俄罗斯binary nntp下美女了
<Cherrot> 我安装软件时一旦运行debconf 我的gnome-shell就崩溃重启，这是bug么？
<caleb-> MeaCulpa_: 除了证明自己老之外还有啥？
<adam8157> roylez_: dropbox 18.5G
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 恩，你看罗刹女长大的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 明天看看你的mutt...那filter怎么玩得
<caleb-> Cherrot: 显然是 bug
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: ...擦，你骗了多少人？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/493829/
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 挂在blog和论坛签名上...
<Cherrot> caleb-: 好奇怪呢 这两天刚刚出现的状况
<pityonline> adam8157: 真有料
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 好多都是只注册没用呢...没写翻墙下载教程的后果
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 这点智慧都被我用来玩吸血鬼vs狼人的网游了，点连接的被我咬一口
<adam8157> pityonline: Hi, FAD怎么没去啊
<pityonline> adam8157: 不懂啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 我挂论坛，现在有7.75G
<adam8157> pityonline: 跳槽了?
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<pityonline> adam8157: 也没有在用 Fedora
<adam8157> roylez_: 找了个edu注册了下
<adam8157> pityonline: 我也不用啊...
<pityonline> adam8157: 没有，我爸不让我现在离职
<MeaCulpa_> 我擦，我要挂签名档，挂性浪围脖
<adam8157> pityonline: 看你体检以为跳槽了呢
<roylez_> pityonline: 你想去哪？
<pityonline> adam8157: 你在 RH 不用 Fedora 吗？
<pityonline> roylez_: 未定
<mofaph> git怎么让它不追踪可执行文件
<adam8157> pityonline: 完全不当Fedora用...
<pityonline> adam8157: 今天是每年一次的例行体检
<pityonline> adam8157: ……
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 只用hosts文件，web显然还是不行的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 恩
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 不玩dropbox了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我很久没关注了，web的确不行
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: dropbox还是没有替代平
<MeaCulpa_> 其他的都太烂了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 恩，人家东西写的好啊
<MeaCulpa_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_refund
<^k^> MeaCulpa_ ⇪ t: Windows refund - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<MeaCulpa_> Windows 8 将要消灭dual-boot
<MeaCulpa_> 不知道是不是如MAC那样
<cike> pcmanfm 不能挂载，说没有权限 root打开pcmanfm可以挂载，怎么做让普通用户也可以使pcmanfm挂载？
<stlifey> 你用的是新版的pcmanfm吧？装个gvfs就可以挂载了，还是你是用那个hal依赖的旧版本？
<darkcly> \q
<snugglecat> 目前的教育土壤无法培育出这样的精英，只能通过中国粗加工、国外深造而后引进的方式
<cike> stl
<cike> stlifey: gvfs装了
<cike> stlifey: 就是权限问题说是要加入plugdev组可是有报错gpasswd: group 'plugdev' does not exist in /etc/group
<oneIeaf> 这里有运维么
<Zypeh> 有人能说出FVWM的特点吗？？？？
<Zypeh> 有人能说出FVWM的特点吗？？？？
<imganquan> Zypeh: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 短信收到没。。。。
<Zypeh> ee 是谁？？
<Zypeh> 我没查
<Zypeh> 等等
<oneIeaf> EE在用FVWM
<oneIeaf> 这个东西用起太纠结了
<cfy> http://ja0hxv.calico.jp/pai/estart.html
<^k^> cfy ⇪ t: English version of PI WORLD
<cfy> Kandu: http://ja0hxv.calico.jp/pai/estart.html
<mofaph> 有没有一种方法，让 Git 不追踪可执行文件？
<Zypeh> 站长好oneIeaf：FVWM好像可以配置得很美
<Zypeh> EE是eepress吗？？
<lainme> xz压缩时那个温度实在是太高了
<Zypeh> EE是eepress吗？？
<iGoogle> cfy.
<tenzu_> iGoogle: 拜神
<caleb-> iGoogle: 拜大仙
<tenzu_> caleb-: 神归位了
<iGoogle> 还不睡觉。
<tenzu_> iGoogle: 您醒了
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 神v5
<iGoogle> 作一个gtk3界面，测试矢量截图
<pocoyo> nice  睡觉去。
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=348875
<^k^> iGoogle ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - gtk-vector-screenshot 0.3-1
<caleb-> iGoogle: 都贴了 pdf 还问别人？
<caleb-> iGoogle: 重点不只是矢量，还有 text 可选可复制
<iGoogle> caleb-: 这不是重点吧。以前的，都可以复制文字的
<caleb-> iGoogle: 谁的 screenshot 可以复制文字的...
<iGoogle> 。。说结果哦。那倒是
<iGoogle> 可惜的是，gtkgrid，不认了。
<caleb-> 只吃 gtkbox?
<iGoogle> 所以我作不下去了。准备开drawable属性，直接画pango和cairo。
<iGoogle> 太蛋疼。不作了
<caleb-> iGoogle: 想 hack gtk vector screenshot?
<iGoogle> 不是
<iGoogle> 作一个脚本的前端。
<caleb-> iGoogle: zenity 已经用 gtk3 了
<caleb-> iGoogle: 脚本用 zenity 就好啦
<iGoogle> libgtk-3-0。果然是。
<iGoogle> 脚本可复杂了的。zenity不行
<caleb-> zenity upstream 不支持 gtk2 了
<caleb-> vte upstream 也不支持 gtk2 了
<snugglecat> 有啥画图标好的软件啊， 自己画图标好痛苦啊
<snugglecat> 谁知道linux有啥好的画图标的软件， inkscape 画的好累
<knownbad> linux原本就累些。
<Jakalala> Time
<ofan> nnd 竟然没批改我的作业
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好累， 想有人帮我按摩
<knownbad> 要我下边的棒子帮你按摩？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 想了一晚上collection的图标。 你有啥子idea不
<knownbad> 没
<snugglecat> 你舍不得啊。
<snugglecat> 你老婆舍不得啊
<knownbad> 呵呵
<knownbad> 干嘛不找个女友？
<knownbad> 这个时代不需要结婚了。
<snugglecat> 32X32 的， 太小了， 大点的倒有满意的， 但放小了，几乎看不清楚了。
<snugglecat> 我是和尚
<knownbad> 就算找个男的都行。
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> 我继续找
<knownbad> 公司的大型影印机还真好用。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 公司怎么将一堆文件分类的。 我在找一些标志性的东西画图标
<knownbad> 你在打工？
<snugglecat> 用啥子来标识的， 标签？ 文件夹？
<snugglecat> 画图标
<knownbad> 都行，看你或客户
<snugglecat> 我画图标呢， 找标志性的
<snugglecat> 表示 category
<snugglecat> 现在知道 符号学 是个大学问啊
<knownbad> 类似flow chart?
<snugglecat> 就是图标， 我程序用的， 程序图标。 
<knownbad> 你得自己找，别人给的你一定不满意。
<snugglecat> 我的内容包括 三个层次， service, collection, category
<snugglecat> 找不到， 自己画， 画了一晚上， 怎么看都看不出自己想表达的意思
<snugglecat> 累死了
<knownbad> 叫你儿子画个。
<snugglecat> 晚上找的， 分别都可找到合适的， 但放在一起不配， 一个是 bitmap 的风格， 一个时 vector 风格
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 我自己再琢磨琢磨。 
<wishstudio> time
<snugglecat> 有什么办法治好 google 的癫痫啊
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 你大还是google大？
<snugglecat> 我大， 用户最大。
<zdon> 呵呵
<snugglecat> 你看， 还是中国的公司好吧， google 太烂了， 时不时就服务器崩溃， 上不了， baidu 啥时侯出现酱紫了。
<zdon> 嗯嗯
<snugglecat> zdon, 你还不睡啊， 又一土洋鬼子？？
<zdon> 嗯嗯
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> 哼哈
<ofan> snugglecat: 你也土洋鬼子？
<snugglecat> 不是
<snugglecat> 我是夜猫子
<knownbad> 黄瓜妹
<zdon> 土洋鬼是什麼?
<snugglecat> knownbad, 父母生下你我， 是化学作用， 知道了吗
<snugglecat> knownbad, 父母生下你我， 是化学过程的结果， 知道了吗
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你我的消化系统，是化学过程的场所。 
<knownbad> 黄瓜变丝瓜？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 记忆和思维活动，要借化学过程来描摹
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你的喜怒哀乐，也是化学物质的神出鬼没
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/bgfHL4k28nw/
<^k^> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 民乐合奏【化学是你 化学是我】北京大学中乐学社_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 民乐合奏
<snugglecat> 父母生下你我， 产生了啥化学作用
<snugglecat> 谁能帮我扫扫盲
<snugglecat> 有没有物理作用， 生产的时候不要用力么
<snugglecat> 哦， 化学， 难怪你不能不火
<snugglecat> 你我要喝足吃好，还得靠化学啊。 难怪那么多瘦肉精， 三聚氰胺
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你在美国享受不到啦， 我们中国有福了
<snugglecat> 化学还提供动力几何呢
<snugglecat> 几何，啥意思， 数学那几何？？？ 也是化学的？？
<zdon> 睡呵
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<^k^> xiaoy, 2011-10-18 02:36:44 +0800
<snugglecat> zdon, 记着睡前喝三鹿哦
<snugglecat> 化学提供营养哦
<snugglecat> 化学让你合租吃好哦
<zdon> snugglecat
<snugglecat> zdon, :) 不用谢我， 谢化学
<knownbad> 泄了
<snugglecat> ......
<snugglecat> 早泄？？
<knownbad> 是啊，老问题。
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> 我去泄泄
<snugglecat> 看A片
<snugglecat> 美国 卖淫 合法的吗， 还是不同的州不同
<knownbad> 什么叫卖淫？  那叫提供欢乐时光。
<snugglecat> 我是想知道，那么多色情网站， 是合法的不
<cike>  gentoo 怎么完全卸载gnome？
<snugglecat> 怎么才算完全卸载 gnome?
<cike> snugglecat: 呃，尽量多的卸载gnome的包就行了
<cike> snugglecat: gnome-base要卸载完吧
<knownbad> 个州不同，州上还有联邦。
<snugglecat> cike, 不懂， 睡会
<cike_> snugglecat: 还是ubuntu好啊一个gnome＊全搞定
<knownbad> 奶奶的，就是有人认为你懂电脑就得帮他们修电脑。
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<^k^> xiaoy, 011-10-18 04:46:42 +0800
<gebjgd> knownbad: 昨天游泳有2个德国妹子真不错
<knownbad> 给照片啊。
<knownbad> 独肥会阳痿。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 游泳的时候。怎么照？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 身材真给力
<knownbad> 哼哼，还自称是hacker....
<knownbad> 有防水的相机嘛。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你傻吧
<archl> geb
<gebjgd> knownbad: 防水的相机得多大个
<gebjgd> knownbad: 随便就能被发现
<archl> gebjgd: 只要很小就可以了
<archl> gebjgd: 放嘴里
<knownbad> olympus的很小巧。
<knownbad> 可以放你裤子里。
<archl> lol
<archl> 放裤子里怎么瞄准
<knownbad> 反正你那话儿也不大。
<knownbad> 挖的洞。
<archl> 直接裸泳就没问题了。。。
<knownbad> 游泳池里不能带相机？
<knownbad> 可以吧？
<knownbad> 更衣室不行而已。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 扯蛋。你那里大
<knownbad> 我的小的很。
<knownbad> 我不需要吹嘘的。
<knownbad> 传统尺寸传统美德。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 传统手淫
<knownbad> 新版的tb好用多了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: tb是什么？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我的游戏下载完了
<knownbad> thunderbird.
<gebjgd> knownbad: dockstar真是好东西
<gebjgd> knownbad: 用了很久了
<knownbad> 还在卖瓜？
<knownbad> 终于吧claws-mail退休了。
<Zypeh> 大家好
<knownbad> 以前因为tb慢一直不用它。
<knownbad> 不好，我快死了。
<^k^> Zypeh, 好  ㍝ 
<Zypeh> 你们懂谁是ee吗？？
<knownbad> gebjgd: <-- 大虾
<knownbad> gebjgd: <-- 荒野大嫖客
<knownbad> 一次嫖两个
<knownbad> 今天咖啡喝多了
<Zypeh> 你们懂谁是ee吗～～～～～～
<archl> Zypeh: ee是神的昵称之一
<Zypeh> archl：所以？？他是谁？？
<Zypeh> archl：是不是eepress??
<archl> Zypeh: 待你自行观察，谁被称作神。
<archl> Zypeh: 那是在论坛
 * Zypeh 表示不懂神的存在
<archl> gebjgd: 这个好玩，你也搞一个。 http://bambuser.com/
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: Bambuser | Live from your mobile!
<Zypeh> archl：是常在irc的人吗？？
<archl> Zypeh: 是的。
<Zypeh> archl：来了3天3夜了。。。。。没有人叫神啊啊啊
<archl> Zypeh: 因为神最近没上
<archl> Zypeh: 你看最近每天日志体积都不超过 1MB，无神不行啊。
<Zypeh> archl：额
 * Zypeh 表示不懂神的存在
<archl> Zypeh: 我是语言最接近神的存在——经常说出人们不懂的话语。
<Zypeh> archl：额
<archl> Zypeh:  你在这里混啥？
<archl> Zypeh: 回去睡觉准备上班
<Zypeh> 你们那边几点啊啊
<Zypeh> 这里才早上5点47分
<archl> Zypeh:  你睡觉吧。
<Zypeh> 我是学生啊啊
<archl> Zypeh: 这个时间上线的不是早晨就是下午。
<archl> 要不就是晚上
<archl> Zypeh: 我开始挂了。
<gebjgd> archl: 什么东西？
<Zypeh> archl：顺便说说神是谁
<archl> gebjgd: 分享视频的
<archl> gebjgd: 即时视频
<gebjgd> archl: 我没有视频可分享
<gebjgd> .
<archl> gebjgd: 手机拍摄随时放出
<gebjgd> archl: youtube早就有这个功能了
<gebjgd> archl: 你是山里来？
<archl> gebjgd: 知道，但是不同排布方式。
<archl> gebjgd: youtube的这类还是youtube的样式
<gebjgd> archl: 排布有屁用？
 * archl 鄙视gebjgd:
<archl> Zypeh: 他有多个nick
<Zypeh> archl：= =
<Zypeh> archl：额
<jiero> 我也有
<luojie-dune> 暂且这样吧
<Zypeh> luojie-dune：换名阿
<gebjgd> 睡觉
<Zypeh> luojie-dune：不怕真身来吗？？
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 把你玩游戏的情景共享出来
<luojie-dune> Zypeh: 什么！？
<luojie-dune> N9 软件也会移植到 N900 似乎。
<luojie-dune> 看到了很多新东西。
<Zypeh> luojie-dune：是eexpress？？
<^k^>  06:15
<knownbad> 我总是吧简体好莱坞，看成好菜坞。
<luojie-dune> knownbad:  大叔。
<luojie-dune> knownbad: 眼镜好好的
<knownbad> 说的是，老花了。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 问个很菜的问题， 为什么火车必须走在铁轨上
<knownbad> 因为毛主席说的。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 像汽车那样走马路行不
<snugglecat> 。。。。
<snugglecat> 认真的
<snugglecat> 火车是因为什么而走铁路的。
<snugglecat> 速度？重量？
<knownbad> 减少磨擦力。
<snugglecat> 是因为火车速度太快，必须通过铁轨来限制他的运行轨迹， 还是因为太重， 铁轨才能承载？
<snugglecat> 摩擦力？？
<knownbad> 能量转换高些。
<snugglecat> 还是因为火车很长必须得有个铁轨来引导？？？
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 铁轨的建造也可以承受重力。
<snugglecat> 我去 google 下
<knownbad> 以前道路不发达。
<knownbad> 你终于做对了。
<snugglecat> google 到 因为火车很重，如果在普通路面上行驶，车轨会陷进土里开不起来。火车在钢轨上行驶，钢轨能承受住火车的重量。而且钢轨是铺在枕木和碎石上的，火车通过时，钢轨就把重量通过枕木和碎石分散到路基上，火车也就能顺利地行驶了。
<knownbad> 听我放屁干嘛。
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> 香啊
 * knownbad 即使中风。
<knownbad> 即时
<snugglecat> 我想应该和火车的长度和速度也有关系
<knownbad> 是效率。
<snugglecat> 是啊
<snugglecat> 是把， 准备送儿子去幼儿园了
<knownbad> 送去牧羊吧。
<snugglecat> 现在我只送儿子到大院门口， 让他自己走了
<knownbad> 接触大自然。
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> 你不怕被拐走？
<snugglecat> 刚接触大自然回来不久。 小孩去野外和大人的感觉不一样。 
<snugglecat> 我看着他去呢， 幼儿园很近， 和我大院一条街。 可以看到他进幼儿园门口。 但他不知道我在看他。 
<snugglecat> 就是让他独立，我在后面看护他。 就是放心不下啦
<knownbad> 跟其小朋友结伴去就行了。
<knownbad> 让他接触人际关系。
<snugglecat> 没呢。 没有其他小朋友住在附近的。 另外其他小朋友都是大人接送
<snugglecat> 中国某些地方也有校巴， 我这里还没。 但有校巴也没用， 国内最近还出个新闻， 校巴一个小孩困在校巴一天， 忘了这一次是不是死了。之前好像也有一次， 也是困在校巴，最后窒息了
<snugglecat> 下车不看车上还有没有人没下
 * luojie-dune 第二次看到猫是把头绻起成球状睡觉的。。。
<luojie-dune> lol
<luojie-dune> 不是侧身而是正着。。。
<luojie-dune> 头埋到肚子。。。
<luojie-dune> 那猫想要滚么。。。
<snugglecat> luojie-dune, 它一般都酱紫睡啊
<luojie-dune> knownbad: 我记得我小时候就喜欢捡石子。。。
<snugglecat> 尾巴，头都蜷起来
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 不是吧。。我以前见到都是侧着。。。
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 不是象个竖着的轮子。。。
<knownbad> 小时候上下学的路上最好玩了。
<snugglecat> 竖着的啊
<luojie-dune> knownbad: 恩。推着一个雪球到家。
<snugglecat> 我家的猫是侧着蜷成一圈睡
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 平时都是侧着蜷。。。
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 竖着太。。。高耸的背部。。。
<snugglecat> 我没理解你的意思， 竖着确实比较奇怪
<luojie-dune> 也有时候是仰天睡的。四肢耷拉
<knownbad> 串起来烤
<snugglecat> 猫睡觉千奇百怪的。
<snugglecat> 我家小猫在我书堆上睡
<knownbad> 肚子饿了。
<luojie-dune> 微软卖 Office2010 $99 三个。
<luojie-dune> 我讨厌猫跳到窗上。。。
<luojie-dune> 床上。。。
<luojie-dune> 一次摸到，顺手就把它扔下去了
<luojie-dune> 以前惩罚猫就是直接把它往天上丢~
<snugglecat> 跑的公猫喜欢钻被窝。 但是它跑了， 剩下的母猫， 比较害羞
<luojie-dune> snugglecat:  ...
<luojie-dune> 现在大屏幕电视便宜了。
<snugglecat> 不过母猫现在不像刚来的时候那么怕人了。我熬夜它就在我旁边的书堆上睡。 我一去厨房冲咖啡， 它就跟着跑， 嚷着要鱼吃
<snugglecat> 猫嚷着吃鱼很烦， 绕着脚转来转去
<luojie-dune> 。。。
<luojie-dune> 恩。你的猫叫声恐怕还好。。。
<luojie-dune> 踩踏尾巴！
<snugglecat> 暂时还没试过踩它的尾巴， 但见识过当猫碰到狗的情形
<luojie-dune> Pwnna 冬天冷吗？
<Pwnna> 热。。
<Pwnna> 热死了
<Pwnna> 暖气
<Pwnna> 疯掉了
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 猫是坏东西。
<luojie-dune> Pwnna: 恩。不到冬天我以为你会冷一段时间呢。。。
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> 没冷过
<luojie-dune> Pwnna:  去外面逛逛就冷了吧——话说，我认为室内持续 24度以下就是冷。。。
<luojie-dune> Pwnna: 我受不了。。。
<luojie-dune> Pwnna: 空调我都开24~28度。
<snugglecat> 喜欢猫， 该送儿子了
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 我见了多次踩中尾巴。猫就喵呜一声。
<Pwnna> lubotu2: 24度我会热死的
<lubotu2> Pwnna: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pwnna> luojie-dune: ^^
<knownbad> 这个太离谱了吧。  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbXr4H-wffI
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ t: YouTube - 佛山：18名路人漠视被撞倒地女孩 拾荒者伸援手 太冷血了！
<luojie-dune> 。。。
<luojie-dune> ...
<luojie-dune> knownbad: 就算知道乐能怎么样。。。
<knownbad> 要是有事还是捡破烂靠谱。
<knownbad> 不可看不起人啊。
<luojie-dune> knownbad: 现在捡破烂的都有手机。
<knownbad> 其实立个法，见死不救的关几天再说。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 前几天我不是在这说了吗， 你不鸟我
<knownbad> 都不鸟你了怎么还会记得？
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> 这个得教教你儿子。
<knownbad> 起码去叫大人来。
<snugglecat> 我儿子也被摩托车撞后逃逸， 我找了几天肇事者了。 不过还好， 撞的不重， 也有人帮忙。
<snugglecat> 在国内的人都冷漠，麻木了。 不知道背后原因是什么。 从封建到现在都如此？？ 自扫门前雪？ 多一事不如少一事？ 
<snugglecat> 还是 是 现在才出现的？ 因为做好事反被诬告？ 人心已经坏了？ 没有信仰？ 
<snugglecat> 以前的信仰被断了，建立不起新的？
<snugglecat> 中国人不是邻里相亲相爱的吗？ 自私自利不是西方资本主义才有的吗？ 集体主义的中国怎么就变成酱紫了呢
<snugglecat> 因为独生子女， 娇生惯养？ 不知道对错？ 一切以自己为中心？
<snugglecat> 发生了事情，不去承担， 而是逃避？ 或者抬出老爸，或者逃逸？
<snugglecat> 或者抬出老爸， 或者钢琴杀人？ 
<knownbad> 其实我第一次去中国就发现了，在公交车上老婆叫我坐我都不愿意。  上下班时候小孩老人一堆。   现在除非车上没人，我老婆不会叫我坐了。
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> 好激烈啊
<knownbad> 但也有其他人让座的。
<Pwnna> 有人有gtk经验吗？
<snugglecat> 是啊。 我在公交车， 带儿子， 我都让儿子坐我大腿。 孩子不该独占一个位置的。
<snugglecat> 但我碰到过有个妇女带着小孩， 全程坐着俩位置，旁边就一老人。 本来我带着儿子坐一位置， 没一个人让的。 最后还是我和我儿子站着，让那位置给那老人了
<snugglecat> 我真想告诉那妇女，不能抱着你小孩，让出个位置吗
<knownbad> 那天听日本人说日本的教育是小孩子不能坐的，得先让他人先坐。  有空位才坐。
<snugglecat> 俩谈恋爱的，也应该同坐一个位置。
<snugglecat> 有大人，可以和大人坐一位置
<snugglecat> Pwnna, 我有 qt4经验
<knownbad> 那需要，一起搂着站着不更好？
<snugglecat> 有大人，应该可以和大人坐一位置
<snugglecat> 哈哈
<Pwnna> snugglecat: 。。
<snugglecat> 也对
<knownbad> 为了车子不稳所以得搂紧一点，尤其是下身。。。。。
<knownbad> 想着就幸福。
<snugglecat> 一般， 上公车，如果太多人，中途有位置，我都不敢坐。 可能是我的弱点， 坐下了， 需要让座的时候，大家不让的时候， 我也不好意思让。 所以我就一直站着。
<snugglecat> 可能有点从众心理把
<knownbad> 唉，年轻真好。
<snugglecat> 其他人不知道， 我有个不好的特点， 在大众下， 不敢太突出。
<knownbad> 但这不是中国而已，美国公车上也是
<snugglecat> 做的太突出，好像有点犯错的感觉。 不过现在比较好了。
<knownbad> 一样有不让位的。
<snugglecat> :)， 那我不知道。 没去过美国
<knownbad> 单单我让座就被老婆说我突出了。
<snugglecat> :)， 应该有这想法在中国可能算普遍吧。 我想是反倒因为集体主义太久的缘故。 不要做别人不做的。 大家都不让， 我让了不好吧， 第一个想法总是酱紫
<knownbad> 别想多就没事。
<knownbad> 习惯就好了。
<snugglecat> 所以一般坐公车，就站着。 没有让座这动作。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-18
<knownbad> 你痔疮这么严重？
<Jakalala> !time
 * oink_mNoLm 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 10 月 18 日 星期二 08:00:33
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-10-18 08:01:19 +0800
<snugglecat> 有一次很搞笑。 坐一辆小巴， 靠窗座位是坏的， 我就坐在旁边靠过道的。 所以一直有个位置是空着的， 过程中，有几个老人，抱小孩的， 都是我左近的学生哥让座
<snugglecat> 变成一个情形， 我一人霸俩位置。 总感觉别人在指指点点。 
<snugglecat> 我站着也可以， 但左近的学生哥让得也太快了
<snugglecat> 我坐的是乡村的小巴， 乘客大多都是学生。 那里的风气还挺好的
<snugglecat> 最后，我索性自己坐那坏的座位了
<Jakalala> snugglecat: 湾湾的?
<knownbad> 难怪你痔疮严重
<snugglecat> 什么湾湾的
<snugglecat> :)
<Jakalala> 你在湾湾?
<snugglecat> 反倒觉得农村的风气还挺好，特别是在校的中学生
<snugglecat> 台湾？？
<Jakalala> 嗯
<snugglecat> 也许在农村，人与人之间的关系比较近吧。
<snugglecat> 不是，在大陆。 我在我这边农村遇到的事
<knownbad> 一个原因是小地方大家都认识。
<Jakalala> 哦
<snugglecat> 那公车线路就一条，碰到相同的人的机会很多。
<snugglecat> 是啊
<Jakalala> 民风淳朴
<snugglecat> 是啊
<snugglecat> 广东高州那边的
<knownbad> 台湾叫弯弯?
<snugglecat> 其他地方没去过，不敢说
<Jakalala> 嗯
<snugglecat> Jakalala, knownbad 是湾湾的。 我是陆陆的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 是 湾湾人， 现在移民到美美
<Jakalala> 哦
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你现在能说是湾湾人吗
<snugglecat> 双重国籍？？？
<knownbad> 你怎么知道我那根是弯弯？  你见过？
<neolkb> 中国和美国?
<snugglecat> 大陆不承认双重国籍， 入其他国家的， 就必须放弃中国国籍， 逼人做汉奸？？ “你别移民， 移民了就别说是中国人”？
<neolkb> snugglecat, ....啊?
<snugglecat> 台湾人啊， 按 Jakalala 说的
<snugglecat> neolkb, 怎么
<neolkb> snugglecat, 
<neolkb> snugglecat,不知道是这样的 呵呵
<snugglecat> neolkb, 应该是酱紫的， 我也是从网上看的。 应该不是假的吧
<knownbad> 不算，但好笑的是我服海军后备役是有可能参加第七舰队。  在上次中国和台湾对立是就可能派去了台湾海峡。
<snugglecat> neolkb, http://wenwen.soso.com/z/q117904138.htm
<^k^> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 中国可以双国籍么？ - 精华知识 - 搜搜问问
 * Jakalala 是多么向往腐朽的资本主义社会啊!请把偶放逐过去吧
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国不是帮台湾的吗， 你要打，不也是打中国大陆？？？
 * snugglecat 等待这 knownbad 解放我
<knownbad> 归化美国公民时得放弃原国籍。
 * snugglecat 等待着 knownbad 解放我
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 我是这么说的啊。
<snugglecat> 美国也不承认双国籍？？
<knownbad> 解放个屁。
<knownbad> 就留你在敌后。
<snugglecat> 已经有美国国籍， 可以再入其他国的吗
<knownbad> 不承认。
<knownbad> 不行。
<snugglecat> 哦， 美国一样黑
<snugglecat> 打倒美国
<knownbad> 就素国外打工都得付美国所得税。
<neolkb> 要移民的话 得花多少钱呀?
<knownbad> 奶奶的。
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 好了，不说了，得让我痔疮休息一下
<neolkb> snugglecat, @@!
<snugglecat> 美国公民可以有双国籍， 但是，
<snugglecat> 1, 如果你去其他国家申请公民，你的美国公民就自动取消了。
<snugglecat> 2，如果你和另外一个国家的公民结婚，而且，美国承认那个国家的国籍，那么你和你的配偶都可以拥有双国籍。
<snugglecat> 这啥意思
<knownbad> 不知。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 如果你和一俄罗斯女孩结婚，就可以双国籍？？
<knownbad> 不行。
 * snugglecat 再让痔疮疼一会
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 那网上说的部队了
<knownbad> 只有我的小鸟可以双国籍
<knownbad> 不知。
<snugglecat> .....
<Jakalala> 你可以把自己嫁到美国去
<snugglecat> 好吧，我挂了
 * ofan 低价出售VPN
<snugglecat> 好吧
<knownbad> 那如果那天我当总统是难道还能有俄罗斯国籍？
<snugglecat> ofan, 不好意思， 我邪恶了， 我看成 '低价出售自己'
<Jakalala> 撸过
 * snugglecat 低价出售自己
<neolkb> 你们谁移民过 具体流程咋样?
<snugglecat> 我挂着了
<ofan> neolkb: 这里全都是移民
 * snugglecat 像腊肉一样挂在#ubuntu-cn， 待售
<knownbad> 基本上双国籍有所谓效忠的问题。
<neolkb> ofan, /////....??? 不是吧 全是移民?
<ofan> 中国不允许双国籍
<neolkb> 移民得花多少钱? 
<snugglecat> neolkb, 对， 移民， 待移民， 想移民但钱出不去 的
<snugglecat> neolkb, 对， 移民， 待移民， 想移民但没钱出不去 的
<ofan> neolkb: 少说几百万美元
<neolkb> ofan, 要那么多?
<knownbad> 单单申请表大概一千上下。
<knownbad> 但那是自己申请。
<Jakalala> ofan: 技术移民?
<snugglecat> neolkb, 我们还是梦里移民吧
<ofan> neolkb: 要不然要你干嘛
<ofan> Jakalala: 投资移民
<neolkb> ofan, 原来是这样
<knownbad> 我只知道亲属移民。
<neolkb> 先闪了 ... 
<Jakalala> ofan: 你们那有很多人吗
<snugglecat> ofan, 好像现在美国有个政策，如果在美国找到投资人投资你成立公司， 以及解决多少人就业， 还有啥子利润啥的。 也可以
<snugglecat> ofan, 具体在哪看， 什么具体要求忘了
<knownbad> 集资的投资移民好似风险高。
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 留学后技术移民最快。
<knownbad> 如非亲属移民。
<knownbad> 真读书期间不算。
<knownbad> 你儿子也可以来但得有人带。
<knownbad> 反正投资移民是有钱人干的事我们不算它。
<knownbad> 完全的技术移民也可但门槛高。
<Jakalala> 听说美加一体.先移民加国再移民美国
<knownbad> 加拿大的技术移民门槛低些。
<knownbad> 但还得在申请来美。
<ofan> snugglecat: 降低条件了
<snugglecat> 忘了在哪看了， google 不到， 难道是我记忆的选择性错误？？？
<knownbad> 其实加拿大也不错，社会福利制度好。
<Jakalala> 在美.不知道排华严重不
<ofan> snugglecat: 而且现在有it公司在提倡降低技术移民标准
<ofan> Jakalala: 不惹事，没人惹你
<Jakalala> ofan: 哦
<knownbad> 看地区，这里是排非华人。。。
<snugglecat> 我看的是， 在美国找到有人投资你， 和解决多少就业也可以。不知道属不属于技术移民。 可能我理解错了
<knownbad> 炒房吧原来的居民赶走了。
<knownbad> 有些地区因为经济关系就是看非主流人种不爽。
<Jakalala> 像赖昌星一样.申请政治避难
<ofan> knownbad: 算是
<ofan> knownbad: 创业的
<knownbad> 他加拿大快待不下去了吧。
<knownbad> ofan: 有钱。
<knownbad> snugglecat: 看起来ofan可以帮你。
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> 他如已投资可以申请你去。 只要符合劳工局的规定。
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 晕
<snugglecat> 我挂着了
 * snugglecat 像腊肉一样挂在#ubuntu-cn， 待售
<Jakalala> ofan: What's time是不是个病句
<roylez> snugglecat: 多少钱一斤？
<snugglecat> roylez, 2两银子
<tenzu> roylez: ,
<Jakalala> snugglecat: 来两斤
<snugglecat> Jakalala, 没那么多
<roylez> snugglecat: 太贵了
<iOpera> 卖肉？
<roylez> snugglecat: 一厘银子2斤
<Jakalala> snugglecat: 那来半两
<tenzu> 卖神
<iOpera> 卖疼猪
<tenzu> iOpera: 同卖
 * Jakalala 话说现在猪肉比唐僧肉都贵
<Jakalala> 求包养
<roylez> Jakalala: 男的女的？
<roylez> Jakalala: 男的敬给神
<iOpera> roylez: 现在还缺女的不。
<Jakalala> roylez: 纯洁小处男
<roylez> iOpera: 缺
<iOpera> 干脆，你去找 laimn？
<roylez> iOpera: 没盘缠
<iOpera> 发挥魅力，让别人倒贴
<roylez> .....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: mechanus ~ # uptime 09:29:38 up 75 days, 17:11,  5 users,  load average: 0.16, 0.06, 0.06
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我准备重启偶台式机了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<Jakalala> 求Les的qq
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 09:22:54 up 49 days,  1:09,  9 users,  load average: 0.04, 0.04, 0.05
<tenzu> 囡囡的蝙蝠会不会觉得压力很大?
<tenzu> 09:25:52 up 7 days, 15:13,  6 users,  load average: 2.42, 2.20, 1.59 我这儿负载大点儿
 * MeaCulpa 没显示器，先查查lvm在不在...
 * roylez 鄙视没显示器的
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • 双硬盘安装ubuntu11.10,系统下无法发现win7所在的地一块硬盘？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349617 各位大虾： 是这样的，我本来装的是10.10，用的非常好，后来升级到11.04，因为感觉x桌面老是假死，就重新装了11.10。 双硬盘安装，第一块sata硬盘装win7，第二块sata 80g装ubuntu。 装的时候，我记得有一步： ...
<WiiW> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/ 这个能安装不？
<^k^> WiiW ⇪ t: Index of /ubuntu-core
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-10-18 09:33:19 +0800
<liemehoc> 如何对后台运行的进程传入标准输入？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 不小心把mbr搞没了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349618 手头上没有ubuntu livecd, 没法用root(hd0,x)setup(hd0)的方法恢复, 只有一个winpe u盘系统, 有没有什么pe下的工具可以干类似livecd的活的? 在pe下使用grub4dos工具能做到么?谢谢了! 统计信息: 发表于 由 vinct — 2011-10-18 9:36 
<ofan_> 苹果股价今年上涨超过30% 市值逼近4000亿美元
<ofan> Jakalala: 不是，是个省略句
<Jakalala> ofan: 哦
<ofan> Jakalala: 话说你不是要买ssh还是vpn
<Jakalala> ofan: 嗯
<Jakalala> ofan: 卖几个了
<ofan> Jakalala: 5个
<Jakalala> ofan: 还卖几个
<ofan> 话说卖VPN还认识了一漂亮妹子
<ofan> Jakalala: 5个
<ofan> Jakalala: 要么
<ofan> Jakalala: 你是不好意思开口么？
<Jakalala> ofan: 要
<ofan> Jakalala: ..
<ofan> Jakalala: 现在？
<ofan> 所剩不多了哈，欲购从速
<Jakalala> ofan: 偶去开支付宝
<sikao_lfs> 555555，今天没事了测试（其实就是玩）微软下的游戏  尾行3  结果发现搜集库里 album 打开就死，而且切换到桌面后无法切换回去。。。。。。。。我深刻感觉微软也快完了。因为微软也遇到自由软件运动类似的依赖问题。。。。。看来自由软件革命性太快，导致先碰到这个问题。
<roylez> ofan: 卖一个给我5保护费，否则见你一次踢你一次
<adam8157_away> ofan: 我也收
<Jakalala> ...
<roylez> adam8157_away: .
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu11.10安装后的启动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349629 我终于搞明白 了，我 之前的那个问题是 由于 分区 问题造成的 原来是3个主分区和一个逻辑分区 xp +win7+/+swap 四个 了所以 将/重新划到逻辑分区了，从而产生Grub/boot里是文件错误。 从新分了四个主分区，没设swap分区 以上问题解决。 但是 进 ...
 * ScarletWolf 每次登录IRC，都显示“10:07:03 AM - pratchett.freenode.net: (notice) *** Spoofing your IP”，奇怪。。。
<hamo> ScarletWolf: 我这边也是..
<ScarletWolf> hamo: 莫非是因为整个公司都用一个公网IP，登录人太多，所以被禁了？
<hamo> ScarletWolf: 这个跟 adam8157_away 再确认一下吧..
<hamo> ScarletWolf: 看看他那边什么情况..
<ScarletWolf> hamo: 他还在away啊。。。
<adam8157_away> ScarletWolf: 用chat.freenode.net 这个解析出来的多
<ScarletWolf> adam8157_away: 哦，服务器选这个是吗，我试试。
<adam8157_away> ScarletWolf: 用这个也得多次重试...
<iOpera> tenzu: 把mbp分一个区出来，给我挂nfs
 * ScarletWolf 晕死，这次变成”10:25:11 AM - zelazny.freenode.net: (notice) *** Spoofing your IP“
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有关11.10的几个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349633 升级到11.10了， 1. 发现字体变了，特别是系统字体，好像有一层薄雾，可以看下面采图。怎么能恢复呢？ 2. gvim无法输入中文了。不知道为啥。。 其他有待补充，请大拿们指点多谢。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 realcriss — 2011-10-18 10:26 
<tenzu> iOpera: 已经满了, 全是AV
<roylez> iOpera: ...
<roylez> tenzu: ...!?
<NoIE> http://jandan.net/2011/10/17/there_i_fixed_it.html
<^k^> NoIE ⇪ ti: 瞧，修一修不就搞定了嘛！[72p]
<NoIE> 看到 Ubuntu 了。
<tenzu> roylez: 嘛?不是洋马片,别激动
<ofan> adam8157_away: 是么
<ofan> adam8157_away: 预购从速哈
<Eua> I'am Back Now
<sunwilston> 这里用 ubuntu 11.10 的朋友多吗？
<iOpera> tenzu: 我要举报。你的mbp过海关就没收。
<tenzu> 变态神
<Eua> heihei
<adam8157_away> ofan: 我是说我也收保护费 哇哈哈
<ofan> adam8157_away: .....
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 10.04安装完后windows7死机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349643 不管是在windows7里进行安装还是单独划分一个分区硬盘安装，不管是安装完后ubuntu是否安装显卡驱动，只要进入windows7系统不到五分钟系统就卡死，鼠标无反应。电脑室华硕的N71，cpu520,4G内存，500G硬盘，显卡5700，以前在老笔记本xp ...
<WiiW> http://ting.baidu.com/
<^k^> WiiW ⇪ ti: ting!_百度旗下音乐平台_乐在其中
<jackie_> 请教一下：系统为：debian 6.0.2 squeeze　３２位，装完游戏：wesnoth后，游戏自己装了文泉驿正黑字体，但字体发虚，google后也没解决，请问应该如何设置，文泉驿正黑才不会发黑？谢谢
<ofan> 打不开百度
<jackie_> 是发虚，打错字了
<jackie_> ＤＥ是ＸＦＣＥ４
<ScarletWolf> jackie_: 游戏里没有设置字体的选项？
<jackie_> 游戏里没有，但有个配置文件可以修改，这不是重点，重点是系统的中文字体现在是文泉驿了，发虚看着很难受
<ScarletWolf> jackie_: 。。。xfce里有个字体反锯齿，开了么
<ScarletWolf> jackie_: 我用的是 文泉驿微米黑
<jackie_> 在哪设置啊，不好意思，不清楚
<jackie_> 我刚apt-get安装了这个，但怎么让系统用上这个？
<jackie_> 是在“Appearance"里改么？现在Default Font是Ｓans
<jackie_> 改成微米黑后好像恢复成原来的样子了，不像黑体呀
<jackie_> 原来的是ttf-arphic-uming
<jackie_> 是不是改的位置不对呀
<jackie_> 我说的恢复成原来的样子是ＸＦＣＥ的菜单，ＡＰＰ界面似乎变成黑体了
<ScarletWolf> jackie_: xfce不是有设置工具么？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求教：gnome桌面下ibus输入法图标位置怎么移到右上角等 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349649 在别的贴子中提到过这个问题，YeLee兄提到ibus升级到1.4可解决。 感谢YeLee兄指教，ibus已经通过ppa升级到1.4 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:createsc/3beol 但图标仍然还在右下角，且图标显示依然不正常（1.399的时候也不正常） S ...
<jackie_> 我在Appearance里改的
<ofan> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjc2NjYyNTAw.html
<ScarletWolf> jackie_: 还有那个window manager也需要改一下
<jackie_> 改Title font吧？
 * ScarletWolf 统计局：内地第三季度GDP增长9.1%
<ScarletWolf> jackie_: 嗯，那个是窗口标题之类的字体
<jackie_> 改了，比之前好一些
<jackie_> 文件管理器里的字体太小，要大些
<jackie_> 改成１３后好看些
<Evanescence> 有人知道vim的color怎么在终端下现实波浪线么?我发现GUI的有,不知道终端下有没有,
<caleb-> 如果不是字体就没有波浪线
<Evanescence> caleb-: 你是说如果字体本身带有波浪线才会有波浪线,否则terminal不支持?
<caleb-> Evanescence: 你是说字体下方的波浪线？
<Evanescence> caleb-: 是啊
<caleb-> Evanescence: 那一般是 gui 自己画的，终端不会有
<Eua> gnome3中曾么调节保存屏幕亮度
<Evanescence> caleb-: 哦,要是终端支持就好了,话说为啥下划线可以,波浪线就不行呢?
<caleb-> 下划线是终端本来就支持的
<Evanescence> 恩
<caleb-> https://plus.google.com/111049168280159033135/posts # 内核稳定版负责人的 g+
<caleb-> 3.0.7 刚出
<caleb-> 在 kernel.org 正常前都要先看 g+ 或 lkml
<caleb-> github 处理内核 git 看来颇稳定
<caleb-> 不知效率如何就是
<Evanescence> 谁能帮我写 2011-10-17 15:14:07 +0000 的正则表达式?越简单越好. 这个是日期和时间. 谢谢,我自己虽然学了点,但是要做到尽量简单还是不行. 求高手帮忙,用在mutt上.,
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 通过ubuntu软件中心安装了wine1.2,直接双击.exe的文件为什么不能直接安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349652 通过ubuntu软件中心安装了wine1.2,直接双击.exe的文件为什么不能直接安装？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 macdkane — 2011-10-18 12:01 
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 你要的是简单的 还是严格的？
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 第一条件是严格,再是简单
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 那这个严格有多严格？ 比如目前这一千年里 年份是不会到3xxx 的 可是从理论上讲 年份是可以到的 
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 就按位数算好了,上面的格式有几位,你也算几位
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 那这算什么严格
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 这还不严格啊,我想破脑袋了都
<jyfl987> \d{,4}-\d{,2}-\d{,2}\s+\d{,2}:\d{,2}:\d{,2}
<ScarletWolf> 装个ubuntu需要多大空间？我打算在移动硬盘里装个mint
<Evanescence> 哇,这厉害啊
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 严格点应该算上24小时,这样光是两个数字就不算了.
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 我就是为这个想破脑袋的
<WiiW> ScarletWolf: server版 1.9G 
<ScarletWolf> WiiW: 。。。。我打算用作应急盘的，当然会选桌面版
<ScarletWolf> WiiW: 算了，我多分点好了。。。
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 其实这里还是简单放在第一好,比如日期上的30多号非常难严格算
<WiiW> /dev/mapper/ub3-root  2.4G  1.9G  435M  82% /
<ScarletWolf> WiiW: 呃。。。
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 这是结果: [0-9]{4}-([0-9]|1[0-2])(-[0-3][0-9])\ +([01][0-9]|2[0-4])(:[0-6][0-9]){2}( +[+-][0-9]{4})
<imtxc> hi
<^k^> imtxc, 好  ㍤ 
<WiiW> > ( Time.parse "2011-10-18 12:22:40 +0800" ) + 3600
 * MeaCulpa 杯具鸟，不该三个月不重启的
<jingqq5210> biubiu
<jingqq5210> 怎么让一个程序启动过后自动进入某个工作区，比如打开浏览器自动进入工作区1，打开office自动进入工作区2
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu远程没有侧栏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349656 今天装了个ubuntu11.10，设置完ssh，我远程到ubuntu桌面的时候 ，没有侧栏呢 啥都干不了 请问这需要设置哪里？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 linuxpad — 2011-10-18 12:37 
<Guest27625> 大家好
<^k^> Guest27625, 好  ㍤ 
<Guest27625> 有谁在线吗
<Guest27625> 你好
<Guest27625> 我在杭州
<Guest27625> 你在那
<MeaCulpa> 哪位/ 分区是ext4的贴个/etc/fstab我看看？
<Guest27625> 我旁边一堆烧饼
<Guest27625> 都是我同学足额
<Guest27625> 他们看我用ubuntu
<Guest27625> 你们回几句话
<Guest27625> 不要不理我
<cfy> MeaCulpa: /dev/mapper/root                /               ext4    defaults,noatime                        0 
<pomhg> /dev/sda3 / ext4 defaults,noatime 0 1
<cfy> /dev/mapper/root                /               ext4    defaults,noatime                        0 1
<cfy> Guest27625: ....
<jingqq5210> 。。。
<jingqq5210> 好冷清今天
<Kandu> cfy: .·.·
<MeaCulpa1> .
<Kandu> cfy: 精神可嘉，算了一年呃
<stlifey> 每天都这样冷清。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 凤媛
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<imtxc> 是挺凉快的呢。
 * dungeon_jiero 拥抱 Evanescence 好久不吭气了
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 这不是在么,正在忙,嘿嘿,最近挺多要做的
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 哦。++ 我也算吧。
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 哈哈
<dungeon_jiero> 不过实际浪费时间太多
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 我忙不过来
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 明白了。
<Evanescence> 明白啥?
<sunwilston> 这里有谁遇到过这个问题，我用的是联想笔记本电脑，系统是ubuntu 10.10,交流供电时，网络是通的，只要是电池供电，网络就马上断了，无线网络标识是正常的
<sunwilston> 各位请帮帮我
<mengfei> sunwilston, 我用的台式机……
<sunwilston> mengfei: 哦，呵呵
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 全新安装11.10后发现的几个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349668 1.时间不同步。 印象里安装时有提示下载中文语言包和同步时间的选项，当时想等到进系统后在设置，但是无论选择手动还是自动从互联网上获取都不能同步。 2.IBus 1.3.99.20110818输入法，选择SunPinyin Input Method后，只能用全拼，那个pre ...
<ddddd> hi
<ddddd> AsuraLe: ddddddd
<kk> ddddd, 好  ㍥ 
<ddddd> jkdflkj
<AsuraLe> ddddd: eeeeeee
<GNUdog|work> 表 flood 频道  -.-
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 明白你比我要忙
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 呵呵,我这儿开了20个任务,吓死我了
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: avg: 9.0
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 哦。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu11.10输入法图标不显示！附图 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349670 如题，输入法图样不显示，但是按CTRL＋空格能调出输入法使用。程序里有ibus，点击没有任何反映，ibus设置能调出来，一切正常，输入法切换器也正常。如图。所有设置都没有更改过，就是图标不显示。 请教各位怎么解决啊?  ...
<SIDU> 要不要升级到 11.11 阿？
<SIDU> 11.10
<stlifey> Linux为什么非得学微软那些一定要有发行版本号，和Arch一样滚动升级不是挺好
<dungeon_jiero> stlifey: 简单的说你不懂市场学。
<mengfei> SIDU, 升吧，自己感觉，不行再装回来
<SIDU> o 
<ScarletWolf> SIDU: 在澳洲过得愉快吗？
<SIDU> 啊？还没有去呢。快了。
<stlifey> dungeon_jiero：。。。。
<SIDU> 悉尼今年评为全球城市第一。哈
<ScarletWolf> SIDU: 哦，还没去啊。
<dungeon_jiero> SIDU: 来悉尼么。
<SIDU> 回悉尼
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 大农村
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 不错。
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 可以隔海看城市。
<SIDU> dungeon_jiero: 你哪里？
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 悉尼人口没有石家庄多吧 额
<SIDU> 5KW
<dungeon_jiero> SIDU: 在悉尼城镇。
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 你认识 1万人么？
<SIDU> dungeon_jiero: 哪个区 ？
<dungeon_jiero> SIDU: Kogarah/Ramsgate
<SIDU> dungeon_jiero: 哟！老乡阿你
<dungeon_jiero> SIDU。。。
<dungeon_jiero> 老乡。。。
<dungeon_jiero> 晕倒。。。
<ScarletWolf> 。。。。
<ScarletWolf> 老乡啊。。。。
<dungeon_jiero> 老乡不是这样用的吧。。。
<SIDU> 难道不是吗？我也住KO
 * ScarletWolf 羡慕死了。。。
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 没有 哪能认识那么多
<dungeon_jiero> SIDU: 哦，是吗。
<SIDU> dungeon_jiero: 你在那边做什么？读书还是上班？
<gebjgd> 妈了个逼的
<gebjgd> ati apu开机时间长了就闪屏
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 你买了APU的机子？
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf: 2台呢
<palomino|working> O_o
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf: 早就买了
<palomino|working> e350?
<gebjgd> palomino|working: amd c-50
<gebjgd> palomino|working: a6 3650
<palomino|working> 哦。。。
<WiiW> http://www.cnblogs.com/Arlen/archive/2006/12/14/592628.html
<kk> WiiW ⇪ ti: 戴志康 康盛世纪CEO Discuz!作者 - Arlen - 博客园
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 性能跟同价位的相比，如何？
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf: 跑win相当不错
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf: linux也不错，就是开时间长了，会闪屏
<palomino|working> 这是驱动的问题吧?
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 可能是驱动还没跟上吧
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 额
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 买了什么型号的apu
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf: palomino|working 都试过了。新的catalyst + xfree86-video-ati
<palomino|working> :o
<gebjgd> jyfl987: amd c-50 和 a6 3650
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 知足吧，我在fedora上装catalyst以后就无法启动了。。。
<WiiW> 就在戴志康出生前的几年，哈佛大学的本科生盖茨中途休学，创办了微软。戴志康3岁那年，另一个辍学创业的美国男孩创立了戴尔。十多年后，20岁的中国青年戴志康也在大学第二学年开学之后“跑路”了。
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf: fedora太烂
<mengfei> 我A卡在fedora上装官方驱动闪屏，装ubuntu就没问题
<ScarletWolf> mengfei: 你用的是gnome3吗？ATI驱动不支持gnome3呢。
<mengfei> 哦，原来这样
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • kubuntu 11.10 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349680 有XD升级到KUBUTNU 11.10吗？我试过一段时间ARCHLINUX下的KDE，感觉还可以，现在打算把公司的电脑换KUBUNTU了。请教下KUBUNTU 11.10的稳定性如何？ 之前一直用UBUNTU，但UNITY和GNOME 3实在难用：感叹下这俩大手机界面。难道难道俺过时了，用不了这未来化了的界面 。 统计信 ...
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 用开源驱动倒没什么问题，看720P视频也没什么问题，就是游戏玩不了。
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf: 我有游戏机
<mengfei> 但是现在升到11.10了不是和fedora差不多了，官方驱动没问题
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 。。。我没有，只能玩玩PC游戏。
<ScarletWolf> mengfei: ubuntu gnome3下没问题？
<mengfei> 11.10不是gnome3吗，只是没装gnome-shell，
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf: 我说的就是pc游戏机
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf: 有台式机专门玩游戏
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 哦。。。rich guy
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf: 没钱，那台式机还是我家的电视
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 多少钞票 评测数据如何
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 没评测
 * gebjgd 上班去
 * MeaCulpa 居然三两下就用启动盘清了root密码...
<WiiW> web qq 支持 截图了 http://web.qq.com/install_plugin.html?t=20111011001
<snugglecat> knownbad, 大陆居民在台湾期间自行取得台湾居民身份证件的，可自愿选择保留大陆居民身份，或者保留台湾居民身份，但不得具有双重身份。选择保留台湾居民身份的，应办理大陆常住户口注销手续，并交回大陆居民身份证，公安机关出入境管理部门凭户籍管理部门出具的注销户口证明办理相关的出入境手续。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 这个啥意思
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我去台湾，怎么去的台湾居民身份证啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我去台湾，怎么取得台湾居民身份证啊
<wwu> WiiW: 请问这个插件是新出来的么？
<snugglecat> 去旅游就可以了吗
<WiiW> wwu: 是的，很新
<wwu> WiiW: thx
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/158828.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: 自由软件基金会呼吁抵制Win8认证电脑_Microsoft Error_cnBeta.COM
<MeaCulpa> sunningv: 问题是，你不向边防说明有大陆身份证，而只亮出台湾身份证，和相应入关手续，即可出关
<ofan> 微软宣布Windows 8认证电脑必须采用“Secure Boot（安全启动）”，自由软件基金会(FSF)就此发表声明，称限制性的安全启动将会让电脑只能运行微软的操作系统
<wishstudio> WiiW: dll.........
<ofan> 别他妈说台湾了
<WiiW> wishstudio: 我用的是 chrome
<WiiW> wishstudio: chrome的插件，不是 dll
<ofan> 想做台湾人或日本人就赶紧去投胎
<wishstudio> WiiW: Package is invalid. Details: 'Could not load '/home/wish/.config/chromium/Temp/scoped_dir_0ImeDg/CRX_INSTALL/plugins\npWebQQWebKit.dll' for plugin.'.
<WiiW> wishstudio: 。。。
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • TAT 学校的IPASS 新人求教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349687 新手求教 联通的IPASS 怎么破 统计信息: 发表于 由 hororls — 2011-10-18 14:35 
<maucat> 如果我在学校安装了ubuntu server。但是我们学校是要到一个网页上填写帐号才能上网。在命令行下怎么上网页啊？
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 台湾人不是中国人么
<snugglecat> 我只是想离开一个中国人的地方，到另一个中国人的地方哦
<ofan> 基本算两国人
<ofan> 除了中国以外基本都把台湾人和大陆人分的很清楚
<maucat> 如果我在学校安装了ubuntu server。但是我们学校是要到一个网页上填写帐号才能上网。在命令行下怎么上网页啊？
<snugglecat> 哦， 那算了
<zdon> 啊
<jarodlau> 有没有cli工具可以读 googlereader文章的?
<WiiW> jarodlau:  w3m
<jyfl987> ofan: 可以找个岛屿 建个新国家
<jyfl987> ofan: 但是岛屿太小的话 人种会退化
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 。。。
<WiiW> jyfl987: 结婚可以找外国人不？
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 虽说确实有私人岛屿，但建个新国家也太离谱了吧。。。
<WiiW> 有些岛只有几千平方
<H4ever2012kk> ...
<kaio> 找模特兒就不會退化，最少從你的基因到你子女，是進化。XD
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问下大侠：11.10怎么设置默认gnome主题登录啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349691 安装了gnome shell后只能注销切换到gnome界面，不像以前可以在“登录窗口“选择。 而烦人的是下次登录仍然是unity。 请问下各位大位，如何设置默认gnome登录啊？ 3q先。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yunyaotian — 2011-10-18 15:01 
<H4ever2012kk> Login denied! Your account has either been blocked or you have not activated it yet. Did you not get an activation e-mail and follow the validation link?
<H4ever2012kk> linux.com 登录出错。。。
<H4ever2012kk>  我可能最近收到邮件后当垃圾邮件删了。。。
<H4ever2012kk> 晕
<H4ever2012kk> 有没有哪位搞定了的？
<WiiW> android 算linux不？ 他开源不？
<snugglecat> kaio, 谁说的，就怕遗传了 jyfl987 的外貌， 和模特的脑袋
<wwu> WiiW: 我用w3m试了试，打不开reader :)
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 有1/4几率。。。
<wwu> WiiW: js不支持
<kaio> snugglecat, 您對（拜）
<snugglecat> H4ever2012kk, 有可能是 linux.com 屏蔽来自中国的你吧， 谣传 sf.net 也曾做过酱紫的事。 你没看 been blocked 吗
<snugglecat> kaio, 那是一个笑话。
<snugglecat> 某模特对某知名人士， 忘了是谁， 好像是一个科学家吧， 说的那句话
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 有什么不可以
<jarodlau> freebsd的sshd一关机就自动关闭连接上的sshd,arch下的sshd如何配置达到一样的效果?
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 就算是私人岛屿，也有国籍的吧。
<snugglecat> jj国
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 可以新建国家 只要武装强大 撑得够长 还是可以的 
<kaio> 錢哪裏來？
<H4ever2012kk> snugglecat: 不会，我翻墙用的国外的ip
<snugglecat> 怎么生产啊
<snugglecat> H4ever2012kk, 哦
<jyfl987> 那就只好用非法手段了
<kaio> 你要種東西還是 挖東西？
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 。。。周围只要对你禁运食物，你就完了
<kaio> 你要參加聯合國還要付年費
<jyfl987> 生产可以考虑人造肉什么的 还有既然是岛屿 可以发展海洋农业
<kaio> 沒多久就破產了
<snugglecat> 国内经济怎么办。 左手卖给右手么
<jyfl987> 那东帝汶一年付多少钱呢？
<jyfl987> 瞎扯淡
<jyfl987> 搞软件外包行业 哼哼
<snugglecat> 全外向行经济？？
<jyfl987> 那当然
<kaio> 人造肉？人肉市場的別稱？
<jyfl987> 肯定要这样 要不断吸引人来你这里定居 才能确保人种不退化阿
<snugglecat> 准备实行什么体制
<jyfl987> 人造肉是怎么定义的 建议你wiki下
<jyfl987> 我哪里知道什么体制 
<snugglecat> 什么主义
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 肯定是 一夫多妻 制
<jyfl987> 我又不是已经有计划了 哪里能回答你这么多问题
<snugglecat> GC, 还是 资本主义
<snugglecat> 君主？？
<jyfl987> 我要回答你民主政体 你还得继续问我政区划分 官制 服饰 历法 宗教一系列问题呢
<kaio> 就一個島，先防海潚才想想甚麼制好了
<jyfl987> 先想想看呗
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<kaio> 連電都沒有難道進口電池？XD
<snugglecat> 那倒不会，我只会问，民主的话， 三权怎么确立， 自己监督自己？ 自己选自己当总统？ 自己判自己？？
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 又多了个SSH？
<kaio> 三權就他三枝腳。XD
<snugglecat> ...
<ofan> 怎么了
<jyfl987> 岛国的话 潮汐发电 太阳能都可以 我个人感觉的
<snugglecat> 岛国还要电干嘛。
<jyfl987> 话说又不是所有国家什么都靠自己供应
<kaio> 要在大陽能的 設施上收回成本不容易吧
<jyfl987> 新加坡不也靠大马供应点淡水什么的么
<snugglecat> 岛国，你得离大陆远点。 要不， 大陆说是他的， 再派一队城管， 你就悲剧了
<jyfl987> 呵呵 我想过了 印尼岛屿多 附近也有不少华人 可以仿照大马那样 
<kaio> 你作為開國皇帝，只是配種花的心力，都讓你沒有辦法處理政事了。
<jyfl987> 把华人聚集到某个地区
<jyfl987> 又扯到皇帝了 额
<snugglecat> 你把华人聚集到岛上， 那些华人把你选下去了
<WiiW> http://www.ruanyifeng.com/blog/2010/02/open_android_or_not.html
<kk> WiiW ⇪ ti: Android，开源还是封闭？ - 阮一峰的网络日志
<jyfl987> 那也没办法
 * gfrog 昨天试用了下dotcloud，挺给力呀
<jyfl987> 他们不喜欢 那本来就会失败的
<jarodlau> gfrog: dotcloud 需要安装额外的软件是不是 ?
<gfrog> jarodlau: paas基本都要客户端的，我试过gae、dotcloud、openshift，都需要
<WiiW> 不過，不像 Heroku 只支援 Ruby，dotcloud 支援 Perl / PSGI, Ruby / Rack, Python / WSGI。因為 Web App 使用的是 Nginx 配 uWSGI。
<snugglecat> WiiW, 说啥呢
<snugglecat> WiiW, 聊什么呢
<WiiW> snugglecat:  http://gugod.org/2011/05/-dotcloud.html
<kk> WiiW ⇪ t: 試用 dotcloud - gugod's blog
<snugglecat> 还是不知道干嘛的， 简单说下哇
<snugglecat> WiiW, 干什么用的， git？？ 云端？？？
<WiiW> snugglecat:  gae 
<snugglecat> 好吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: fetchnotes把我所有的邮件都标成一度了
 * Jakalala 今天怎么这么多人
<happyaron> 人不少啊。
<happyaron> 有多少？我客户端不带总人数
 * Jakalala 竟然突破了一百人
<happyaron> 呵呵。
 * Jakalala 101人
<happyaron> 又来了一个。
<maivel> 102
 * Jakalala 102人.今天都打了鸡血吗
<happyaron> 等待下班的都出来灌水啊。
<happyaron> 那次论坛挂了的时候在线人数最多。
<ScarletWolf> 又来了一个，是说我？？
<iOpera> W: GPG 错误：http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric InRelease: File /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/cn.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_InRelease doesn't start with a clearsigned message
<kk> iOpera ⇪ ti: Welcome to Sohu.com Open Source Mirror Site
<happyaron> 不知道那天聚会的人找到答案没。
<happyaron> ee
<happyaron> 换源update
<roylez> happyaron: 蛤皮
<Jakalala> ScarletWolf: 你能给我讲一下.服务器端域名解析吗
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://bkup.co/2atag
<happyaron> 拜见面主席。
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: bkup - adless public image cloud
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: 。。。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nnnd，该发小窗的
<happyaron> 面主席发错东西了？^_-
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: 就是一层一层的DNS请求吧，这层找不到找上层服务器，直到DNS根服务器。
<Jakalala> ScarletWolf: 太简单了?
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: 记得不是很清楚
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: 网上肯定有资料啊
<gfrog> Jakalala: 你想知道啥？
<if_else> 各位兄台，virsh list 中显示虚拟机处于 paused 暂停状态，如何把它唤醒？使用 virsh start 提示：error: Domain is already active
<if_else> 谢谢
<Jakalala> ScarletWolf: 我们这不是有dns污染吗.服务器端域名解析不是能解决它吗?
<iOpera> 哈皮。又骗人。
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: 能解决才怪。。。
<iOpera> 。
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: 解决了，还用翻墙么。。。
<Jakalala> gfrog: 解决dns污染
<gfrog> Jakalala: 只要包格式是DNS的，啥都没招，大不了不管你发的神马查询，直接返回给你一个错误解析
<Jakalala> ScarletWolf: Firefox里设置Network proxy socks remote dns=true是什么意思
<gfrog> Jakalala: 所以DNSSec才是解决之道
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: 可能是，dns解析也用firefox里设置的代理服务器 之类的意思吧
<Jakalala> gfrog:  Firefox里设置Network proxy socks remote dns=true是什么意思
<gfrog> Jakalala: 不了解
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 强直性脊柱炎可以把人变成虾人 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349702 强直性脊柱炎可以把人变成“虾人”：即脊柱弯曲呈九十多度，直不起身子，抬不起头，侧面看如一只虾。 专家提醒，强直性脊柱炎跟遗传有关，有家族病史者更应该了解该病的早期症状，早治疗避免“虾变”。 北京京师骨科中医院王 ...
<gfrog> Jakalala: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Network.proxy.socks_remote_dns
<Zypeh> 我回来了
<Jakalala> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Network.proxy.socks_remote_dns
<GNUdog|work> Jakalala, http://anylinux.net/post/2763.html
<kk> GNUdog|work ⇪ ti: 『科普文』辨别 DNS 是否被污染 -- anyLinux
<snugglecat> if_else, 不用谢
<if_else> snugglecat: ？
<snugglecat> ?
<if_else> snugglecat: 兄，你没给提示啊！
<if_else> snugglecat: 我man 了一下发现是 虚拟机暂停是 休眠了，用 resume 来唤醒
<snugglecat> if_else, :) 啥子虚拟机， vbox???
<if_else> snugglecat: kvm 
<snugglecat> 没用过
<snugglecat> 我嘴贱
 * Jakalala 在天朝上个网真不容易
<Jakalala> gfrog: DNSSec 和IPSec有关系没
<snugglecat> Jakalala, 怎么不容易， 美国上网才难呢， 老美的 google 总上不去， 你见过百度会酱紫么
<gfrog> snugglecat: 你没见过百度网站挂掉嘛？ 那你该多上上
<Jakalala> ScarletWolf: 美国人上不去Google?
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: 干嘛问我。。。
<snugglecat> gfrog, 哦。 
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: 怎么可能上不去啊。。。
<Jakalala> ScarletWolf: 我觉得你博学多才.能拯救地球
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: 。。。。
 * snugglecat 惭愧从来没上过百度， google 上不了， 宁愿 上 bing
 * gfrog 老了，看不懂聊天记录了。
<Jakalala> snugglecat: 你还没把自己卖出去?
<Zypeh> 卖身？？
<MeaCulpa> 网速如龟
<snugglecat> ScarletWolf, 你还是先别拯救地球， 先救救P民把
<snugglecat> ScarletWolf, 目标不要一下子提的太高
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 我先救我自己再说。。。
<snugglecat> Jakalala, 没人买
<Zypeh> EE大神在论坛的称号是？？？
 * Zypeh 立地当场召唤ee大神
<Zypeh> 我发觉到linuxtoy里面没有FVWM的教程
<Jakalala> ChanServ: !time
<caleb-> eexpress 啥的？
<Zypeh> caleb-：真的
 * caleb- 随便拼的居然拼对了
<caleb-> Zypeh: 真的
<Zypeh> caleb-：你上次如何找到我的作业系统和浏览器哦
<Zypeh> caleb-：你再试一次
<caleb-> Zypeh: 频道掐指一算
<Zypeh> 哦哦
<caleb-> Zypeh: 天机不可泄漏
<caleb-> s/频/贫
<Zypeh> caleb-：我还以为你用nmap
<caleb-> Zypeh: 就跟你说 webcam 要关掉
<Jakalala> Time
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么我新安装的ubuntu 11.10无法使用apt-get这个命令？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349707 怎么我用命令行安装软件就会弹出“dpkg 被中断，您必须手工运行 sudo dpkg --configure -a 解决此问题。”这个出错的提示 统计信息: 发表于 由 lujin1991 — 2011-10-18 16:24 
<Zypeh> caleb-：如果你真得看到的话，你会看到一个帅哥的
<caleb-> 这年头帅哥和伪娘很难区别
<caleb-> 着姐威武
<Jakalala> Zypeh: 你不是美女吗
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<caleb-> 著姐
<Zypeh> 玩irc都不是美女
<Zypeh> （很少）
 * Jakalala 求包养
<MeaCulpa> http://pastebin.com/fR00wNek  这个JD，居然一个关键字都没有，厉害
<WiiW> Jakalala: 发照片。。
 * Zypeh 是帅哥
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 谁说的， 曾经 irc 网友， 是超级大美女。 最后和同一个频道的另一个超级大帅哥结婚了
<Jakalala> WiiW: 女的?
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 他们是一个学校就好上， 毕业后在 irc 上联络的
<WiiW> man
<Zypeh> <snugglecat>凡事都有例外，不多说了
<caleb-> 为毛女孩纸要取个绰号叫帅哥？
 * Zypeh 被当成是帅哥了
<Jakalala> caleb-: 她们内心想要帅哥
 * WiiW 是帅哥
<caleb-> WiiW 用的是 pidgin
 * snugglecat 是恐龙
<caleb-> MeaCulpa 用的是 irssi
<Zypeh> caleb-：怎么知道啊啊啊？？？
<ofan> snugglecat: 你是女的？
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: ...点名呢
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: Zypeh 想学算命啊
<snugglecat> 公恐龙
<ofan> snugglecat: 你是谁的马甲
<caleb-> 此等不传之秘怎能随便透漏…
<Jakalala> ...
<snugglecat> ofan, 雷龙
<ofan> 准备学emacs了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 走好
<Jakalala> ...
<caleb-> emacs == good OS without a good text editor
<snugglecat> 好人一路平安
<ofan> 编辑器用vim
<ofan> 两手都要抓，两手都要硬
<jinleileiking> 有时感觉VIM不爽了
<caleb-> 其实只要有人开发 vim on emacs 就完美了
<ofan> 本来就可以
<jinleileiking> caleb-: 可以了
<Jakalala> Vi
<jinleileiking> emac有依赖么
<ofan> vim和emacs键位可以做到不冲突
<jinleileiking> vim的ctags,cscope不爽
<jinleileiking> 在win下还要着win版本
<ofan> 还用win?
<snugglecat> 他奶奶的
<jinleileiking> ofan: 被迫用
<ofan> win8开始禁止在机器上装其他系统了
 * ofan win8开始禁止在机器上装其他系统了
 * Jakalala 现在还是Xp的天下
<WiiW> 刷BIOS而已，不难
<ofan> win7是最后一款m$的操作系统
<ofan> bios都要老掉牙了
<ofan> 以后改efi了
<Jakalala> 为什么
<WiiW> 比BIOS高级，更容易刷
<jinleileiking> 有没有比delicious更好的网上书签？
<WiiW> 人类越来越懒惰，一键刷efi
<jinleileiking> delicious对chrome的支持太差了
<MeaCulpa> jinleileiking: xmarks
<ofan> 扯蛋
<MeaCulpa> delicious 加起来麻烦
<MeaCulpa> delicious还被yahoo操过
<gad-zllang> @h
<gad-zllang> a
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级时为什么必须联网呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349710 我通过iso文件升级，升级时的第一个选项是“是否连网”，我选择不连网，但后面还是需要联网下载最新的文件，我想确认一下以同样的方式进行升级的同学也产生这样的问题了吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 pinna_angel — 2011-10-18 16:33 
<snugglecat> ofan, 那怎么装 linux 啊
<ofan> snugglecat: 组装机
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa: 我试试
<tenzu> 累死了
<happyaron> tenzu: 我也是
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa: 好将delicious的标签导入到xmarks么？
<snugglecat> 哦， 品牌机无法装
<snugglecat> 是这意思么
<WiiW> U_U 是 discuz 的标志？
<tenzu> happyaron: 拜见老小
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见疼疼
<MeaCulpa> jinleileiking: 不知道 ， 但是你可以通过FireFox倒手，tag就没了
<tenzu> happyaron: 我做计算累死了,你干嘛了?
<happyaron> tenzu: 我做计算题类似了。
<happyaron> 累死了
<happyaron> ee跑了。
<MeaCulpa> screen如何在split窗口和其他窗口见切换...
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa: tag是我辛辛苦苦搞的啊。。。。哭了
<MeaCulpa> jinleileiking: 那你就delicious啊
<MeaCulpa> jinleileiking: delicious我是因为vimperator用起来不方便才不用的
<snugglecat> ofan, 微软对此表示，这套系统主要用来防止未经授权的针对引导代码的访问，而原始设备制造商提供的固件更新程序是安全启动判定的关键，这套系统实际上一开始就可以允许用户禁用安全引导功能，所以不存在封杀其它系统的能力。
<tenzu> happyaron: 听说你二人要去资本主义世界遨游一下
<snugglecat> ofan, 好像是可以禁用的
<happyaron> tenzu: 是啊，去帝国主义社会。
<snugglecat> 二人??
<tenzu> happyaron: 去多久?
<snugglecat> happyaron, 旅游结婚吗
<happyaron> tenzu: 不算路上一共5天
<happyaron> snugglecat: 开会。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 顺便结了吧
<adam8157> happyaron: 我没飞信
<ofan> snugglecat: 禁用个毛
<happyaron> adam8157: 额。
<happyaron> adam8157: 哦
<ofan> snugglecat: m$已经到了傻逼的程度了
<snugglecat> ofan, 我是看网上说的 http://os.51cto.com/art/201109/293892.htm
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 微软辟谣 Win 8固件接口UEFI用户自己做主 - 51CTO.COM
<tenzu> happyaron: 有时间多玩玩
<ofan> snugglecat: 不看，m$已经变成傻逼了
<happyaron> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=348642
<kk> happyaron ⇪ t: 水区水贴? 
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa: MeaCulpa dedlicious对chrome支持不好。-_-
<happyaron> tenzu: 当然咯。
<ofan> snugglecat: win7是最后一个windows
<snugglecat> 哦
<adam8157> happyaron: 去us哪里?
<happyaron> adam8157: FL
<adam8157> happyaron: FL是哪? 佛罗里达?
<snugglecat> win8 != windows???
<happyaron> y
<adam8157> happyaron: 哇....好享受啊....
<happyaron> adam8157: 额。
<jinleileiking> exit
<jinleileiking> :q
<happyaron> cfy: 好久不见
<adam8157> happyaron: 不用带太贵重的礼品回来哈 不要太客套
<happyaron> adam8157: 那就啥都没有了。
<WiiW> 这套系统实际上一开始就可以允许用户禁用安全引导功能，所以不存在封杀其它系统的能力。
<gad-zllang> 聊什么呢。
 * ofan 这明显就是搞垄断，想搞死linux和mac
<ofan> 无能的m$，出这么2的点子
<happyaron> 走了，886
<snugglecat> ofan, 不是还有个 win8 吗
 * ScarletWolf 十年前，微软主要收入来源是windows和office；十年后，还是这两样。
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 现在说的就是win8.。。
<Zypeh> EFI啊啊啊，那不是很多电脑主机不能支援win8，吗？？
<snugglecat> 为什么说 win7 是最后一个 windows 啊。 win8 不是 windows??
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 他的意思是，win8以后，微软就死翘翘了。
<ofan> 会兼容bios
<ofan> win8估计就死了
<snugglecat> o 酱紫啊
<Zypeh> <snugglecat>win8好像是在平板电脑
<ofan> 没戏
<MeaCulpa> ,,
<ofan> 平板10年内全是用*nix的
<MeaCulpa> 平板？
<ofan> 谁用win谁就sb了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你把iOS也算nix是吧
<ScarletWolf> Zypeh: 微软的wp7销路都不好，别说win8了。。。
 * Zypeh 在等新水果的诞生
<snugglecat> ofan, 那 ipad 呢
<ofan> MeaCulpa: mac本身就是unix
<snugglecat> 哦
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: APPLE一直标榜BSD based
<Zypeh> ofan：mac是freebsd的
<ofan> mac确实是unix-like的
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 我知道与unix 有关联， 不知详细
<ofan> apple对开源的贡献也不少，mac里也保留了cli的传统，基本上gui功能都能用cli来搞
<Zypeh> mac里有终端吗？？？
<ofan> 有
<Zypeh> 叫什么？？
<ofan> Terminal
<WiiW> android 比 mac ， 那个更像linux ?
<Zypeh> = = 额额额
<ofan> mac不是linux
<Zypeh> android 吧
<snugglecat> 松鼠来了
<orangesea> 嗨 ，朋友们有用红帽的openshift的吗？
<ofan> 预祝m$早日倒闭
<ofan> orangesea: 问 ScarletWolf 
<snugglecat> 盖茨死了， 会不会有乔布斯死的时候的轰动
<ScarletWolf> orangesea: 测试openshift
<snugglecat> 马化腾死了呢
<snugglecat> 比尔 盖茨死了， 会不会有乔布斯死的时候的轰动
<Zypeh> 应该没有
<snugglecat> 马化腾呢
<snugglecat> 不说全球。 国内的人会不会
<Zypeh> 不懂呢
<snugglecat> qq的老总哇
<zzmfish> snugglecat, 普天同庆
<snugglecat> .....................
<MeaCulpa> WiiW: mac
<MeaCulpa> android完全不像linux
<caleb-> Zypeh: 要先学周易啊
<snugglecat> 中国有哪个企业家有类似乔布斯的影响力， 不说全球， 单说在国内来说
<caleb-> Zypeh: 三才五行都要熟才行
<ofan> android跑java 实在太2
<Zypeh> caleb-：塔罗牌好像比较用意学
<caleb-> 好吧，欺负新人太不厚道
<caleb-> Zypeh: 你现在用的是 xchat
<snugglecat> 谁欺负谁了
<snugglecat> 中国有哪个企业家有类似乔布斯的影响力， 不说全球， 单说在国内来说
<ofan> 下载网站文档: wget -r -p -np -k http://www.xxx.com
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Free XXX Porn Sex Videos - XXX.com
<snugglecat> 企业家， 别说政治
<Zypeh> ls的额额额额额
<ofan> 竟然用这个站做例子...
<jinleile1king> 问个问题啊
<caleb-> Zypeh: 学会没？
<snugglecat> 啥问题
<caleb-> Zypeh: 一秒钟精通周易
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 马云？
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 好， 坐等马云得癌症
<Zypeh> 你用的是chatzilla
<ofan> use weechat
<caleb-> Zypeh: 都学会算命了
<snugglecat> 中国也来次 全民悼念 马云
<maucat> 我在同学电脑上安装了ubuntu server ，我在我电脑上用ssh连接他的电脑的时候能正常显示中文，但到他的电脑一看。他的中文显示的都是乱码，这是什么个原理啊？
<jinleile1king> vim的CTRL，xp下的gvim能显示
<ScarletWolf> ...
<Jakalala> Version
<jinleile1king> 怎么搞的
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 就目前而言，会有很多人庆祝。。。
<ofan> git 显示分支层次的名利是什么来着？？？？？
<snugglecat> 。。。。。
<Jakalala> ...
<snugglecat> git branch
<ofan> 不是
<jinleile1king> 就是你敲CTRL+V，右下角能显示^V
<snugglecat> 那不知道了， 我都用 gitk
<ofan> 有个输出ascii graphics
<caleb-> maucat: ssh 默认用了 utf8 呗
<ofan> gitk太废了
<snugglecat> 我用的还行。 我是懒虫
<maucat> caleb-: 但他电脑是显示的怎么都是些小方块啊
<snugglecat> log???
<ofan> 有个用字符图来显示分支结构的
<caleb-> maucat: 本机要设置 locale 
<tusooa> git, no k
<maucat> caleb-:  我同学的还是我的？我电脑上能正确显示，但他的不行
<ofan> ...
<caleb-> maucat: 你同学电脑要设置
 * Jakalala 听说广东有个小女孩被两辆车辗了.但路人没救
 * caleb- 落跑
<ofan> git log --graph
<maucat> caleb-: 嗯。这是什么原理啊。是关于哪方面的，我上网查查
<snugglecat> git log???
<jarodlau> maucat: 他的终端显示方块还是 ,ssh显示方块?
<maucat> jarodlau: 在同学电脑上安装了ubuntu server ，我在我电脑上用ssh连接他的电脑的时候能正常显示中文，但到他的电脑一看。他的中文显示的都是乱码.
<ofan> git log --graph --full-history --all --pretty=format:"%h%x09%d%x20%s"
<maucat> jarodlau: 我就想搞明白这是怎么回事。我应该查哪方面的文章啊
<jarodlau> maucat: 具体问题是什么,是他的终端显示方块还是,你的ssh显示方块?
<ofan> maucat: 终端编码问题
<maucat> 他的终端显示方块
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 双系统的悲歌 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349719 小弟近日遇到非常棘手的问题 近期因11.10发布玩心大发 趁势汰换了固态硬盘 旧的硬盘是双系统Ubuntu11.04+Win7 因为再不得己的情况下还是会用到WIN 旧硬盘原系统的空间要做其他用途 所以新硬盘也规划了WIN的分区 新的硬盘分为3个分区 1为linux的 / 分区 2为swa ...
<alvin_rxg> maucat: fbterm 或者其他。
<maucat> 我用SSH连到他电脑上，我电脑上能正常显示中文
<jarodlau> maucat: 终端编码问题,或者他的终端没有使用能显示中文的字体
<ofan> maucat: echo $LANG 对比下
<maucat> 好
<alvin_rxg> 问题很明显，还瞎折腾。
<ofan> 要耐心的帮助新手
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 你教他 fbterm 或者 zhcon  就可以了。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 他说的是ssh到远程主机，本地不乱吗，远程乱码
<alvin_rxg> ofan: read the fucking log
<maucat> 在我电脑上是zh_CN.UTF-8,他电脑上是zh_CN
<ofan> maucat: 服务器上 LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8 ls 试试
<maucat> 好
<ofan> git config --global alias.bra=branch
<maucat> 他电脑上还是乱码
<maucat> 要重启吗？
<ofan> 不要...
<ofan> 忘了ubuntu locale设置在哪个文件了
<ofan> maucat: /etc/locale.gen 里取消zh_CN.UTF-8的注释
<ofan> 然后sudo locale-gen
<maucat> 只有个locale.alias
<ofan> 忘了 
<jarodlau> maucat: 他当初安装的时候,选择了 zh_CN.UTF-8没有?
<maucat> 嗯，就是locale的问题吗？
<maucat> jarodlau: 我选的简体中文
<jarodlau> maucat: terminal乱码? 别的程序乱码不?
<maucat> jarodlau: 乱。vim里也乱
<maucat> jarodlau: 但从我电脑上用SSH他的电脑，在我这显示就不乱
<jarodlau> maucat: 有没有图形界面? 安装了中文字体没有? 图形界面的程序比如firefox乱码不?
<ofan> 不是字体的问题
<CyrusYzGTt> 真正自由 fedora 項目 http://fedora-os.org/2011/10/17/how-to-render-fedora-fully-free-or-almost/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: How to render Fedora fully-free (or almost) « fedora-os.org
<ofan> 就是没设置对编码
<maucat> jarodlau: 同学服务器上没安装图形界面。我这台电脑到是安装了图形界面
<jarodlau> maucat: 把lang设置为en_US.UTF-8,
 * ofan uses utf-8 for everything
<jarodlau> maucat: 意思就是他的机器打开就是显示的终端吧? 没有图形界面,那你得 安装 fbterm才可以在他的机器上显示中文了
<ofan> console太蛋疼
<maucat> jarodlau: 对。哦。但fbterm是什么啊
<ofan> maucat: 专治蛋疼的
<maucat> jarodlau: 同学服务器上确定没有图形界面，开机就有个tty1
<ofan> maucat: 那个显示不了中文，只能装个fbterm来模拟个终端
<snugglecat> ofan, 你还不问下别人是女还是男的， 女的哪来的蛋来疼啊
<jarodlau> maucat: 那就得安装 fbterm了,再安装几个中文字体,自己google搜索fbterm.不过建议服务器server还是使用en比较好.
 * jarodlau 重新启动下isrris
<maucat> jarodlau: 我也是在折腾呢。初学
<ofan> snugglecat: 问男女就很蛋疼
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你整天不睡的吗
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你整天不睡的吗
<maucat> 我的tty1果然也不能显示中文。
<jarodlau> maucat: tty1本身就不支持显示 中文字体,2种方法,1使用fbter+ibus_fbterm,2编译内核,
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 用wubi安装ubuntu10.4好，还是用网上说的用grub4Dos引导安装ubuntu10.4好？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349725 这里的好是说好用，不是指的好安装。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 299792458cc — 2011-10-18 17:53 
<maucat> jarodlau: 意思就是内核本来不支持utf-8编码吗？
 * gfrog 有GPL的专家嘛？ 俺有件事整不明白了。。。
<Evanescence> 有人看九州小说的吗? 看的举手,谢谢.
<ofan> gfrog: 有伪专家
<jarodlau> maucat: 现在ub的默认内核支持编码很多,但是一般内核不内嵌utf8的中文字体,所以不能显示
<gfrog> ofan: 好吧，你跳出来的瞬间我想通了，哈哈
<gfrog> ofan: 其实是这样的
<maucat> jarodlau: 就是如果要显示中文的话，还要再安装一个程序来解释，是吗？
<gfrog> ofan: 某团队从upstream某项目fork代码然后修改，接着只把修改的patch发回给了upstream项目，但是并没有把他们修改过的整个包开源，这样也是不违反GPL的，是吧？
<jarodlau> maucat: 对
<Zypeh> 除了EE大神，没人折腾FVWM吗？？
<maucat> jarodlau: 好。我大概知道点了。谢谢。
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 舉腳
<ofan> gfrog: 违反吧
<tusooa> Zypeh: 
<snugglecat> gfrog, 你发布不
<snugglecat> gfrog, 你发布修改后的版本不？？
<ofan> gpl是要求公开，并不是传给upstream就公开了
<gfrog> ofan: 也违反？
<gfrog> snugglecat: 不发布
<jarodlau> maucat: 默认的tty1使用的是getty还是metty的(你可以less /etc/inittab看看),不支持cjk字体的显示,为了支持就得使用fbbuffer来显示cjk中文字体,以前是使用的zhcon,不过zhcon很久没有更新了,所以现在一般都是使用的fbterm
<ofan> gfrog: 应该是违反的
<Evanescence> 请问linux下有没有什么简洁的内容管理平台?我想安装一个,提供给别人下载和上传小说.
<ofan> gfrog: gpl 2?
<gfrog> ofan: emmm，我也觉得不太对，但是又说不上哪不对
<snugglecat> ofan, 不发布不算吧
<jarodlau> Evanescence: ftp
<gfrog> ofan: 对，gpl2
<snugglecat> 发布修改的版本就的公开源码， 自己用， 应该没问题吧
<Evanescence> jarodlau: 这个不算吧.
<gfrog> snugglecat: 这叫神马逻辑
<snugglecat> gfrog, 哦
<jarodlau> Evanescence: 自己建立一个ftpserver就ok了,又不难,
<jarodlau> http://i.imgur.com/WKFMH.png 搞定cli读取 googlereader
<Evanescence> jarodlau: 我要内容管理模式的,这样人家提交可以做比较,说明,等等的.光是ftp怎么做到管理啊
<CyrusYzGTt> http://vimeo.com/30270233
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: The Googlher on Vimeo
<snugglecat> gfrog, 2. 您可以修改本程序的一个或数个复制物或者本程序的任何部份，以此形成基于本程序所生的著作，并依前述第一条规定，复制与发布此一修改过的程序或著作，但您必须符合以下要件：
<jarodlau> Evanescence:  版本控制? git,subversion,hg
<gfrog> snugglecat: 他说了复制就要遵守GPL
<ofan>  But when you distribute the same sections as part of a whole which is a work based on the Program, the distribution of the whole must be on the terms of this License, whose permissions for other licensees extend to the entire whole, and thus to each and every part regardless of who wrote it.
<jadeity> KK:.............
<ofan> Evanescence: git
<Evanescence> jarodlau: 类似wordpress是内容管理吧,就这种的,但是wordpress不适合,我要别人能上传,下载,并且在页面上是对这本书的介绍等等,还有评分,回复之类的
<kk> jadeity, 休息一下...  ㍪ 
<ofan> Evanescence: 找人开发个网站吧
<Evanescence> 有人用过皮皮电子书下载吧,就是跟那种差不多
<snugglecat> gfrog, 就是说复制， 就算不修改， 也得公开源码？？？
<Evanescence> ofan: 我还是穷人一个,自己架设就不错了
<jarodlau> Evanescence: 那是综合平台了,找人开发网站比较适合, 皮皮书库是内建的ftp,外挂的一个网页显示
<Evanescence> jarodlau: 有这样的综合平台么?免费在linux上安装的. 
<gfrog> snugglecat: 不懂，求达人
<jadeity> KK:我找到制作那玩意的教程了。
<kk> jadeity, 我有道理。  ㍪ 
<snugglecat> 你发补丁给上游， 上游不接受， 则上游的版本没有你的修改内容。 而你又不打算发布你修改后的程序。 就是说别人用不了你这个版本。 你修改的版本的版权的接受者是谁呢。 如果你说别人能用， 则说明你已经发布了，自然就必须公布修改后的源码， 和版权中注释修改内容和作者
<snugglecat> 自己用， 不打算发布给其他人的， 到底如何呢
<snugglecat> knownbad, 湾湾人，解释一下
<ofan> 自己用还考虑啥
<snugglecat> ofan, 不就是说修改后是否发布自己的分支才需要考虑啊。
<snugglecat> 他说不发布， 我想应该不用考虑。 上游接受补丁， 自然就融入他的版本。 不过我想上游如果接受了补丁，需要在版权中协商 gfrog 修改的内容。
<snugglecat> 单就源码是否公开，应该无需考虑吧。 我是酱紫想的， 不知道正确否
<snugglecat> gfrog, “传播”程序指使用该程序做任何如果没有许可就会在适用的版权法下直接或间接侵权的事情，不包括在电脑上执行程序或者是做出您不与人共享的修改。      不过这个是 gpl3 的规定
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 弱弱的问一下，可以在linux下制作windows安装U盘么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349735 RT，我知道可以在windows下制作linux安装U盘，也知道在windows下使用硬盘安装linux。 但不知道怎么在ubuntu下制作可以安装windows的u盘。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Eastsun — 2011-10-18 18:42 
<tuuss> 请问下gnome3挂起后如何唤醒？
<ofan> gfw在抽风
<tuuss> 按什么键啊？
<ofan> 影响我的客户上VPN了！！！
<Xzhx> ´ó¼ÒºÃ
<kk> Xzhx:say 大家好 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Xzhx> ´ó¼ÒºÃ
<kk> Xzhx:say 大家好 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Xzhx> we
<ofan> Xzhx: 你好 乱码帝
<Xzhx> £¿
<ofan> Xzhx: 空尼奇瓦
<Xzhx> ȯ榝
<kk> Xzhx:say 怎么回事儿 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<tuuss> 没人用gnome3吗？
<Xzhx> zen me hui ser
<ofan> Xzhx: 打拼音都不忘'儿'啊
<Kandu> Xzhx: womfzfmehvvidkniuizfmehvuior
<Xzhx> wo bu zhi dao zen me she zhi !
<Xzhx> wo hen shao yong Opera de IRC
<ofan> Xzhx: 用个像样点的客户端
<Xzhx> wo de shi Windows XP
<Xzhx> suo yi yong Opera cou he yi xia
<ofan> Xzhx: 这个不能凑合
<Xzhx> wo zai Windows XP xia ou er shang xia IRC de 
<Kandu> Xzhx: http://webchat.freenode.net/
<kk> Kandu ⇪ t: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<Xzhx> 现在呢？
<Xzhx> xian zai ne ?
<Xzhx> 那个Ubuntu安装DVD版时，有个OEM模式怎么回事儿？
<Morladim> 不凑合
<Xzhx> ?
<purkylin> ?
<Xzhx> 我下载了DVD版本的
<Xzhx> 模式下有个OEM
<ofan> gfw短期抽风
<caleb-> 无限翻墙？
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Fcitx环境变量问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349737 export LC_ALL=zh_CN.gbk export LANG=zh_CN.gbk export XMODIFIERS=@im=fcitx 这三行代码要加入bashrc的哪一行下，最后？求助... 统计信息: 发表于 由 D.ong — 2011-10-18 18:57 
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯。。。
<caleb-> 哪个浑蛋还在教 bashrc...
<cfy> Kandu: 是啊
<cfy> 教 ？
<cfy> iOpera: ee...
<Xzhx> 陈逢yuan？
<imtxc> 不能唤醒是好的了。
<imtxc> 我的T400  使用 debian  那个锁定屏幕功能 就没能用过。。。
<Xzhx> cfy: 你也在？
<imtxc> 合屏幕 也只有关闭屏幕的功能。
<cfy> Xzhx: 恩
<Xzhx> cfy: 我下载了DVD版本的，有个OEM
<cfy> Xzhx: 哦
<ofan> Xzhx: 一下就看出来了？
<Xzhx> ofan: 在模式选项下有的
<Xzhx> 但是为不知道和正常模式有啥区别
<ofan> Xzhx: 我说cfy
<Xzhx> ofan: ？
<Kandu> cfy: 鳳媛，剛剛 jyfl987 呼喚你呢
<Jakalala> cfy: 女的？
<Jakalala> ofan: 在没呀
<Kandu> cfy: 今天忙啥？
<roylez_> cfy: 单挑？
<NoIE> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/rd6MDYjKHr4/
<kk> NoIE ⇪ ti: 三岁儿子使命召唤6：现代战争2 第五关通关视频~1_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 三岁儿子使命召唤6
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: .
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§   
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 听说广东有个小女孩被车碾了
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 路人没救
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 嗯，佛山那邊的，
<Kandu> 這是無敵模式？
<Cherrot> 请教一下：gnome-shell 崩溃后日志文件保存在哪个文件里啊？
<cfy> roylez_: ?
<roylez_> cfy: sgs
<cfy> Kandu: 用asp做个sb的东西
<cfy> Kandu: 登录，验证，然后显示欢迎界面。。。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怪怪,硬盘安装失败咧,没能生成双启动选单. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349744 我用Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.6.8创建了一个移动硬盘安装盘,iso文件用的是amd64位11.10 然后重启从移动硬盘引导开始安装系统. 分区方法: 10G / 9G /home 500MB Swap 然后就开始安装,一顿装,装完了,重启电脑,结果... 直接进win7了...  ...
<Kandu> cfy: 不錯啊
<cfy> roylez_: 这啥？
<cfy> Kandu: asp啊。。。。讨厌的东西
<roylez_> cfy: sanguos
<cfy> Kandu: 我那个可以用cl做得更好
<Kandu> cfy: 用到 js 了不？
<cfy> Kandu: 没有。。。。就是表单提交。。。然后获取。。。登录成功。。转向到新的页面。。
<cfy> Kandu: 就获取post的内容。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 还有cookies...
<cfy> sb的VBscript，日期函数真恶心
<cfy> 谁用谁知道。。
<Kandu> cfy: 用 js 單向散列下密碼再發送，安全點
<cfy> Kandu: - -!
<cfy> Kandu: 不用这么高级。。。老师只让用asp....
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ 同意，最好是 加密 4086長度的
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 再https?
<Kandu> cfy: 你學的可真多
<cfy> Kandu: CyrusYzGTt: 直接不及格。。。因为你们用的技术超过老师的了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 好吧，其實吾只會用 gpg創建 4086長度的 加密解密。。
<cfy> ....
<ofan> jak
<cfy> MaskRay: 在不？
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<Jakalala> !time
 * oink_mNoLm 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 10 月 18 日 星期二 19:55:14
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<roylez_> cfy: 又不理我？
<roylez_> cfy: nnnd
<roylez_> cfy: 最近你日子过舒服了
<Jakalala> j
<iGoogle> roylez_: 尾巴主席。有空来玩下unity
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 今天天气不错
<roylez_> iGoogle: 没空
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 
<roylez_> iGoogle: nnnd
<iGoogle> 更名为Apache OpenOffice.org nnnnd
<cfy> 》igee
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> MaskRay: 那个短信.看上去是垃圾短信？
<cfy> roylez_: 主席？
<cfy> roylez_: 我走开了。。。去讨论51的问题。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: ....
<roylez_> cfy: 什么叫51？
<cfy> roylez_: 明天要叫的作业搞定了
<cfy> roylez_: 那个在大学里很著名的单片机。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 你的电子书做好没？
<cfy> roylez_: .... T_T
<cfy> roylez_: 我刚把显示数字的数码管的接口做好。。。
<iGoogle> 可怜的 cfy
<cfy> iGoogle: 柯南看没？
<iGoogle> 飞思卡尔推出业界最强大的汽车动力总成系统微控制器
<cfy> ....
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<iGoogle> cfy: 没找到。那是你的破邮箱啊。@@
<roylez_> cfy: ee家娃等着看书呢。记得要加中文支持哦
<cfy> iGoogle: 。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 被和谐了估计。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 那天我看的时候，到处都是。。
<iGoogle> 。你下载没
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<cfy> iGoogle: 没有。。。。
<iGoogle> 长的，我基本都下载了看
<jyfl987> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/195c911b/l/0Lscience0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F110C10A0C180C0A70A2490Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: Solidot | 新药将平均寿命延长到150岁
<Zypeh> roylez：ee家娃是什么？？
<cfy> iGoogle: 那去电影院好了
<roylez_> Zypeh: 神童
<iGoogle> cfy: 你问你们老师，IC OC是啥。急死他
<jyfl987> Zypeh: 应该是ee生的
<iGoogle> cfy: 没配音的电影？骗钱
<cfy> iGoogle: 不血新的
<cfy> iGoogle: 电影院肯定有配音啊
 * tenzu_ 拜神拜主席拜各路大仙
<cfy> iGoogle: 比较酷。。。柯南飞了两次。。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • windows下硬盘安装DVD版的ubuntu11.10，一定要联网更新吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349748 windows下硬盘安装DVD版的ubuntu11.10，一定要联网更新吗？ 我怎么装I386还有64位都是64位系统 32位的会从网上下载64位的一个压缩包，这是怎么回事呀 统计信息: 发表于 由 xingjing314 — 2011-10-18 20:01 
<iGoogle> 很多大片，都看字幕的。超
<cfy> iGoogle: 柯南这次拯救了一个村庄。。。。
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> iGoogle: 啥是ic oc?
<Zypeh> cfy：我很就没看柯南了。。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 踩着滑板和 波特一样。乱飞。。。。
<iGoogle> 输入捕捉，输出比较。 cfy 你们老师如果不知道，那你这4年耽误了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 可以去电影院。。带着崽崽。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: T_T
<iGoogle> 如果有配音，才去看
<cfy> iGoogle: 你问问嘛，一个电话的问题
<cfy> iGoogle: 我写了一个单片机，数码管的接口。。。
<iGoogle> 。有上映？
<iGoogle> cfy: 好，继续写。反正现在是练习
<cfy> iGoogle: 有。你那个城市不算小。。应该有吧。。。上海市有的，我记得
<cfy> iGoogle: 你要不。。。我去发论坛上。。
<iGoogle> 。。。上海大多了。
<cfy> MIT的协议咋样？
<roylez_> tenzu_: 猪尾巴露出来了
<iGoogle> 啥就发。。。别发。
<cfy> iGoogle: 啊？
<iGoogle> MIT的协议值啥
<cfy> Zypeh: 我只看剧场版。。。
<cfy> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/MIT许可证
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: 麻省理工学院 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<iGoogle> 。
<Zypeh> cfy：我只看漫画版
<cfy> Zypeh: 呵呵。
<iGoogle> 搞不清。发一个简单的东西，还协议。。
<iGoogle> 你个学术派。
<cfy> iGoogle: T_T
<Zypeh> cfy：曾经为了漫画而疯狂啊啊啊
<tenzu_> roylez_: 学校机器忘了关screen
<cfy> iGoogle: 好的开始。。。
<iGoogle> 书虫子
<iGoogle> lol
<cfy> Zypeh: 呵呵。不想看漫画，懒
<iGoogle> Zypeh: 你咋不生在香港，那整天的漫画
 * Zypeh 找到FVWM的教程了，可以折腾了
<cfy> Zypeh: 这个找 iGoogle 啊。。
<iGoogle> 折腾伊始，最好自己看
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<Zypeh> iGoogle：追漫画追到懒了，不想再追了
<liemehoc> 用正则如何匹配由XXX开头直到文档末尾的字符串
<cfy> liemehoc: XXX.*$
<CyrusYzGTt> Zypeh§ 美人， iGoogle 很有姑姑的感覺
<cfy> liemehoc: 啥语言？啥正则流派？
<iGoogle> Zypeh: 你，都不使用tab的
<liemehoc> python下的
<cfy> iGoogle: pyer来了
<iGoogle> ^xxxx.*
<iGoogle> ç ´py
<Zypeh> iGoogle：tab有什么用哦哦哦？？？
<cfy> 哦。。。
<iGoogle> 软件中心就是py的
<cfy> liemehoc: ^XXX.*$
<iGoogle> Zypeh: tab补全nick
<CyrusYzGTt> 發現 QQgame QQshow用 python寫的
<roylez_> tenzu_: 我的screen一般是几个月才会关一次
<liemehoc> cfy: 我是用XXX(.*?)$
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡
<liemehoc> cfy: 失败
<iGoogle> 那:不使用：，才有高亮。 Zypeh
<iGoogle> lai
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 囡囝姐姐
<tenzu_> roylez_: 我也想啊,不过怕周日没空调机器过热
<iGoogle> lainme:  roylez_ 说要追你。
<cfy> liemehoc: ?
<cfy> liemehoc: py不知道
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/158860.htm    
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: 北京公交IC卡数据采集员：下午就得吃年夜饭_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<jyfl987> 公交卡果然是取token的
<roylez_> iGoogle: ....你又在生事
<liemehoc> cfy: 提取中间那段
<jyfl987> 嘿嘿 以后可以复制公交卡了
<liemehoc> cfy: $的用法好像不是这样的吧
<cfy> liemehoc: 我是说perl
<iGoogle> 公交卡，破。曾经泄漏被破。 jyfl987
<cfy> iGoogle: liemehoc: 正则还是以perl为准好
<iGoogle> 以后没机会了。全换了。 jyfl987
<roylez_> iGoogle: 下次我告诉 destine 你要追她
<liemehoc> cfy: 噢～
<iGoogle> cfy: 当然
<iGoogle> perlre
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 那是另外一回事 我是说从这个人的职业来看 公交卡的原理是你刷卡的时候给一次token 他取了数据会总部去扣钱的 也就是当前不验证
<cfy> iGoogle: 即使是万能的common lisp也选择向perl兼容。。。
<iGoogle> roylez_: 哈皮在不。
<iGoogle> hap
<roylez_> iGoogle: 俩都不在
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 当然。又不是实时的
<iGoogle> 加密早就破了的。全换了。 jyfl987
<liemehoc> python下可以通过字符串操作做到吗
<iGoogle> cfy: 复杂的look around
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 所以可以复制了 我那天查了下资料 这种射频卡 有两种 一种是存储卡 一种是cpu卡 cpu卡也不过是个8051核 加密强度有限  用pc完全可以破出他的密钥
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 查啥。不如问我。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 他们那个泄漏和这个加密两码事吧 他们那个是网站被攻陷了 很有可能是sql注入
<iGoogle> 你不明白cpu卡的。。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你搞这个的？
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 那你说说cpu卡
<iGoogle> 从国内有卡，我就作卡
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 我家里的热水卡也有蹊跷 我要研究研究
<iGoogle> 懒得说。自己搜索。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 操
<cfy> MaskRay: 那个短信啊。我收到一条。。。但是看上去像是。。。。垃圾短信。。。
<Zypeh> jyfl987, 什么是射频卡？？
<jyfl987> Zypeh: RFID卡 
<MaskRay> cfy: 哦，youni 短信……
<Zypeh> 什么是RAID？？
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你说我不问你 我问你 你又要我自己去搜索 你这不是忽悠我么
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。。那就是垃圾短信了。我回的短信你收到没？
<jyfl987> Zypeh: 就是射频卡
<iGoogle> cfy: 你那啥邮箱去了。我又忘记了。
<MaskRay> cfy: 收到了
<iGoogle> 我要记录
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 基本概念，又不是小学老师，说啥
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你就是大忽悠
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你给我搞个linux下好用的读写卡器吧 我要研究下公交卡
<iGoogle> 等你入门，半桶子水的时候，再来问，岂不更好。
<Jakalala> chatzilla感觉不错
<jyfl987> 没资料看
<iGoogle> 读卡器。。cpu卡不同的模块。那么多集成厂家。
<iGoogle> 读卡器只能走基本硬件接口
<jyfl987> 不是有iso标准的嘛
<iGoogle> 内部完全不同。
<iGoogle> 因为是cpu卡。
<iGoogle> 任意定义的
<iGoogle> cfy: ..
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 我09年看到一个 黑帽大会的参加者的视频 他自己做了一个类似线圈的工具 把射频卡放在中间 连着他电脑那就有数据出来 他放在自己汽车里 在高速路上搞了不少美国人的护照信息 额  那他这个不是通用的读工具么
<kk> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • 关于ubuntu 11.10 unity 窗口切换 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349752 现在在用ubuntu 11.10 unity 相比之前的版本我觉得新的窗口切换alt+` 这个功能还可以 但是它将所有桌面的窗口都放在窗口切换中 这不就失去了多桌面的意义了吗 现在感觉每次切窗口时很不爽 经常就切到别的桌面 请问各路神仙 如何恢复之 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 吾也 see過
<iGoogle> usb2com usb2spi驱动，我搞不定。现在机器都没串口，你要我怎么作哦。
<iGoogle> 并口最好处理。也没
<iGoogle> 一些信息，公开的，只要简单认证的。就可以读。 jyfl987
<iGoogle> 其他的，都难。都是自己规定的协议加密
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 对吧 那个就是个线圈 感应到电流 就模拟信号2数字信号 然后再用软件处理的
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 总之我要个通用的 像那个黑客那种工具 把难度都集成到计算来解决
<iGoogle> 那只是一个射频接收电路嘛。
<iGoogle> 学无线电的都知道作
<jyfl987> 恩 那个东西好玩
<jyfl987> 原始点好玩
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。
<jyfl987> 我没学过无线电
<iGoogle> 可没用啊
<jyfl987> 怎么没用？
<iGoogle> 抄一个就是。
<jyfl987> 那个人不就用上了
<roylez_> jyfl987: 你也想加入买石头一族了？
<iGoogle> 没东西可读
<jyfl987> roylez_: 啥？？
<roylez_> 当我没说
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 读公交卡 热水卡 还有我楼下那个门禁卡
<iGoogle> 买一个射频读卡器嘛。
<jyfl987> 复制门禁卡好玩 嘿嘿
<iGoogle> 。
<jyfl987> 自己做个高灵敏度探测的嘛
<iGoogle> 门禁的，现在也严了。以前宾馆的，好容易复制
<iGoogle> 时代在变哦
<jyfl987> 研究研究嘛 最好是usb的 可以插到平板电脑上 到处拿着探测 嘿嘿
<liemehoc> 解决了，加入multline选项
<iGoogle> usb的驱动，在lin麻烦的
<iGoogle> 写法看晕
<jyfl987> 那帮搞嵌入式的 搞了许多win32小工具 tnnd
<iGoogle> win下现成的多
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 莫非是forth? 我看到国外有个人说他们公司就是用forth在win32下写设备驱动
<iGoogle> 。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 像你刷机刷mp4 那些image文件 如果在linux下 明明 加个fs支持 mount下就可以了 在win32下 非要做个乱七八糟的小工具 来解包打包
<jyfl987> 真2
<iGoogle> 找一个web前端的播放器来吧。我需要这。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你给我点资料看看 我再复习下物理
<iGoogle> 资料我没。网上多的是。正规资料，去21ic.com
<jyfl987> 那物理学应该复习哪一章？ 我只学到高中物理 还是文科的
<jyfl987> 电学没有专门学的
<iGoogle> 不作电路，可以不学物理。。物理也没关系。。
<iGoogle> 电子电路？其实只需要数字电路就够
<maucat> apt-get remove 怎么不卸载依赖啊
<iGoogle> maucat: aptitude
<imganquan> 阿当今天没来
<imganquan> 。。。
<jyfl987> 我想学学电路嘛
<jyfl987> 这就像一开始是搞脚本 过后就想搞搞c 再后面就想搞搞汇编什么的了
<iGoogle> 汇编，没那环境，你搞不熟的
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 去開源硬件官網，，
<maucat> iGoogle: 谢谢
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 不顶用 他们不教基础知识  你见哪个开源社区教你2进制转换了？
<jyfl987> 我又不靠汇编吃饭 只是有时候要了解下
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..也是，，去找 圖靈
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你这和尚， 一晚上泡妞就没停过
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你这不是奏我死么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 吾是 道家的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 有合适的吗
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 別跟說 那些 禿驢
<happyaron> 看见主席下划线了。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦。 好吧， 你这道士
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 有點，， 你試試找媒婆通靈，，
<roylez_> happyaron: iGoogle 说要追 Destine
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 啥事？？
<happyaron> 灭了他
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 8k7
<happyaron> 主席帮忙啊。
 * Zypeh 是帅哥
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..是 8k2..
<iGoogle> happyaron: lol 赶紧看log
<roylez_> happyaron: 帮啥？
 * Zypeh 是帅哥
 * Zypeh 是帅哥
<jyfl987> roylez_: 额 我知道了 ofan是买石头一族的
<iGoogle> 尾巴胆子最大了
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 大头鬼
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 没事， 就说你一会姑姑，一会妹妹，一会姐姐的
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 小腳 J
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 在这解决了终身大事了？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..那是對這等牛人的 尊稱
<roylez_> jyfl987: cfy也是
<snugglecat> 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..不是，，在這找靠山，
<snugglecat> lainme, 牛姐姐
<snugglecat> lainme, CyrusYzGTt 嫂
<happyaron> ee，我手机上的。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ lainme 直接叫 姐姐
<jyfl987> roylez_: 我也要变石头党了
<snugglecat> 该叫她 CyrusYzGTt 嫂了吧
<roylez_> jyfl987: 有钱
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 加油啰
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不行，。吾跟 lainme 木有可能
<roylez_> jyfl987: 跟谁学不好，跟ee学。人家一天可以烧四块600元一片的芯片
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 有啥不可能的， 努力啊。 面皮厚点
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ，，
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 姐姐， snugglecat 在 慫恿吾追求汝
<snugglecat> lainme, CyrusYzGTt 嫂好
<snugglecat> 跑了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你还等什么， 追出去啊
<jyfl987> roylez_: 还没到那地步 玩小石头嘛 avr一天烧10片还是烧得起的 lol
 * snugglecat 典型的 tvb 桥段
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. lainme 被你嚇跑了
<roylez_> jyfl987: 总是越烧越大的，必然
<step2by> 请问fork创建子进程后子进程从哪拷贝父进程的代码呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,怎麼追，，吾不是黑客
<jyfl987> roylez_: 不会的 石头是越来越便宜的
<snugglecat> 不说了， 刚陪儿子逛街回来
<step2by> 从哪开始？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不怕。 她会回来的。 在考验你呢
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 拜託，，是你引起話題的
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 后台小姐好
 * Zypeh 刚吃完饭
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好了，不说了。 我去陪陪儿子
<snugglecat> ibus 真变态
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 滾
<snugglecat> 坏坏是(peipei)???
 * Zypeh 怕那只鸡来报仇
<snugglecat> 坏是多音字吗
<snugglecat> 怎么打peipei 出来'坏坏'
<step2by> 有unix编程的么？
<snugglecat> 谁帮我扫扫盲
<snugglecat> step2by, unix编程如何定义。 在unix编应用程序算吗？ 还是只设计unix系统的才算
<CyrusYzGTt> step2by§ 吾只知道 linux有個 libbsd 的lib
<caleb-> maucat: 解决没？
<step2by> snugglecat, 额 我只想问个很简单的问题。。
<cfy> iGoogle: cfy1990啊
<snugglecat> 谁帮我扫扫盲, 坏字 是不是多音字
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: bsd下不也有 linux兼容层
<snugglecat> step2by, 问吧， 不一定帮的了你
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 嗯，，
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,,可惜那個 maconlinux的項目是 ppc的，，
<step2by> snugglecat,  fork子进程后子进程是从父进程的开始共享代码段么？还是共享fork后面的代码段
<maucat> caleb-: 还是只能删除一个文件，不能删除依赖
<maucat> caleb-: 我安装了lynx之后。然后remove，结果输入lynx还是能打开
<caleb-> maucat: apt-get autoremove
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 额 那是老mac了吧
<snugglecat> step2by, 应该 fork 后， 父子之间没啥直接关系吧， 除非用信号或者信号量，共享内存
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,,嗯嗯，，
<caleb-> maucat: locale 那问题呢？
<snugglecat> step2by, 问下别人。 很少直接在 linux 下编程序了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 如果有人復活那個項目 for x86_64 就好了
<maucat> caleb-: 嗯。找了个网上的教程，照着弄了下就可以了
 * CyrusYzGTt 期待的看着 jyfl987 
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 啥项目？
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求华为H3C802.1xClient客户端 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349758 哪里有华为H3C802.1xClient客户端，最好是解压后里面有这四个文件的那种：linux1x、Readme.txt、renew.ps、pre.ps，因为我找的许多教程里都是这四个文件的，但是我下的全都是linux1x、Readme.txt、renew.ps、setup.sh这四个文件的，有木有大神给 ...
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 别想了 谁叫你当初底层不是forth 
<step2by> 可是我在fork上面有一行输出为什么子进程也会输出这句呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ maconlinux
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ...
<jyfl987> 要是是 forth就好了 就那几十个指令移植下就ok了
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: porting 很简单啊
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ..不懂。。
<snugglecat> 坏还真是多音字啊
<maucat> caleb-: 那些lib开头的文件，装了不能自动卸载么？
<snugglecat> step2by, 你再问问别人， 我都忘的差不多了
<caleb-> maucat: autoremove 不就删了？
<maucat> caleb-: 删不了autoremove只删了一个文件
<caleb-> maucat: 试试 deborphan / debfoster
<maucat> caleb-: 装的时候，我看是8个文件呢
<caleb-> maucat: 另外，有可能是你其它软件有用到
<step2by> snugglecat, 哦 
<maucat> caleb-: 不可能吧。刚装的系统
<caleb-> maucat: 你装的时后连 recommend 都装了吧？
<caleb-> s/后/候
<maucat> caleb-: 不清楚
<step2by> 谁会unix编程啊 请教个很简单的问题
<caleb-> maucat: 在 /etc/apt/apt.conf* 加入 APT::Install-Recommends 0;
<caleb-> step2by: 直接问，不要问能不能问问题
<step2by> caleb-, fork后子进程是从开始共享代码还是共享fork后面的代码
<caleb-> step2by: 共享啥代码？
<maucat> caleb-: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d是个文件夹
<caleb-> maucat: 里面随便开一个
<caleb-> maucat: 新增一个也成
<step2by> caleb-, fork后父子进程不是共用代码段么？
<maucat> caleb-: 命名有规定吗？
<caleb-> step2by: 代码段是只读的
<caleb-> maucat: 一般就是数字＋鸟语
<step2by> caleb-, 是啊 我的程序在fork上有一行输出但是子进程也输出了这句
<caleb-> maucat: 里面应该有其它文档了吧
<maucat> caleb-: 有。有三个
<caleb-> maucat: 随便加个文档，里面写那一行
<caleb-> maucat: 以后默认就不会安装 recommends
<maucat> caleb-: 这是个什么意思啊？
<caleb-> maucat: recommends 会多装很多没用的包
<maucat> caleb-: 您教我做的这些是什么意思啊？
<caleb-> maucat: autoremove 只会删除直接依赖的
<caleb-> maucat: 但你安装时可能不只装了依赖，还装了 recommends
<caleb-> maucat: 所以 autoremove 只删了依赖，没删 recommends
<maucat> caleb-: 但是系统要安装recommends做什么啊？
<caleb-> maucat: 去翻文档
<alvin_rxg> step2by: advanced-linux-programming
<maucat> caleb-: 哦
<alvin_rxg> http://www.advancedlinuxprogramming.com/
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Advanced Linux Programming
<step2by> alvin_rxg, 不是 Advanced_Programming_in_the_Unix 么？
<alvin_rxg> 看那书，连 fork 都要让你跑过来问的，就知道那书不行啊
<step2by> alvin_rxg, 那本不是经典么？ 但是不可能所有问题都有啊
<alvin_rxg> 经典是说，古老么？
<step2by> alvin_rxg, 不是啊 很多人都推荐这本啊
<alvin_rxg> fine.
<iGoogle> GVariant Text Format 没看明白。 nnnd
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ◆◆求助◆◆ATI装.run后如何彻底卸载~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349766 用11.04直接升级11.10的~ 升级后3d开不成，卸载原附加显卡驱动后，安装了amd网上的ati-driver-installer-11-8-x86.x86_64.run，结果是开关机进度条有变化是正常，其他就与没安装驱动一样，打开AMD Catalyst Control Center时： There was a problem initia ...
<tenzu_> testing
<kk> tenzu_, ....  ㍭ 
<tenzu_> tenzu: test
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 道士
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..不是 道士。。是道家
<snugglecat> 贫道
<snugglecat> 不管怎么样，至少你还有信仰。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你也修道了？？
<snugglecat> 我信仰共产主义
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 那不是信仰，，
<snugglecat> :) 我没信仰
<snugglecat> 随便抓一个
<bluek> 好寂莫啊
<bluek> kk,傻鸟
<bluek> 嘿
<kk> bluek, 你能告诉我任何八卦吗？  ㍭ 
<bluek> 晕
<jadeity> KK真是bot啊
<bluek> jadeity, 一看名字就知道是
<bluek> jadeity, 好无聊，逗它玩的
<jadeity> 我的第一次.......就是和他说的(◦'﹏'◦)
<jadeity> 我刚来,什么都不知道
<bluek> 哈哈哈
<bluek> 哈哈哈哈哈
<bluek> 有人知道有没有女的比较多的irc频道?
<bluek> 专供无聊人士扯淡用的
<jadeity> 他发了个奇怪的网址
<snugglecat> bluek, 有， 要一夜情专题的吗
<snugglecat> bluek, 去 chinairc 的#北京  频道
<snugglecat> bluek, 不过是 gb 码， 编码要先调一下
<bluek> snugglecat, 求地址
<snugglecat> irc. chinairc. cn
<snugglecat> irc.chinairc.cn
<bluek> 6667/
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • Server版11.10 如何安装图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349770 大家好，以前使用Server版（包括11.04）手动安装图形界面一直没问题，这次不灵了： 我的安装方法如下，大伙帮忙看看有啥不妥： sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core sudo apt-get install gnome-core 中文支持： sudo apt-get install language-selector languag ...
<bluek> 6667？
<snugglecat> 等等， 不会死了吧
<bluek> 进不了
<snugglecat> 等等
<snugglecat> 貌似不是这个
<bluek> * Looking up irc.chinairc.cn
<bluek> * Connecting to cnhtm.com (96.0.195.78) port 6667...
<bluek> * Connection failed. Error: Connection timed out
<bluek>  Cycling to next server in CHINAIRC...
<snugglecat> irc.chinairc.net
<snugglecat> irc.chinairc.net
<snugglecat> bg码
<namoamitabuddha> 还有人维护libqq2010么
<snugglecat> bluek, 进去了吗， #北京 频道，全部寂寞那女。 希望你今晚有地方去
<bluek> snugglecat, 正在连
<bluek> ok
<apple1900> hello！
<namoamitabuddha> 阿弥陀如来, 应供, 正遍知, 明行足, 善逝, 世间解, 无上士, 调御丈夫, 天人师, 佛, 世尊.
<snugglecat> bluek, 我进去了
<namoamitabuddha> Request next captcha 1, new 700,
<bluek> 北京不对啊
<namoamitabuddha> <== [28878] QQ_CMD_CAPTCHA(0x00BA), datalen 160
<bluek> 进去了
<namoamitabuddha> 怎么回事?
<namoamitabuddha> libqq出问题了?
<snugglecat> bluek, 快来， 有个极度焦虑女。 快去安抚一下她
<namoamitabuddha> libqq是否没人维护了
<Jakalala> adam8157: hi
<adam8157> Jakalala: hi
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: libq还有人维护么
<Jakalala> adam8157: Firefox里用AutoProxy.和不用它.在速度上有区别吗?
<adam8157> Jakalala: 不用是指全局用某个代理?
<kiki1> hi
<kk> kiki1, 好  ㍭ 
<maucat> caleb-: 以后安装软件是不是用aptitude最好了啊
<kiki2> hi
<Jakalala> adam8157: 不用是指不安装
<kiki2> hi
<kk> kiki2, 不要玩机器人
<adam8157> Jakalala: 不装的话用代理么?
<kk> kiki2, 好  ㍭ 
<caleb-> maucat: 随你高兴啊
<Jakalala> adam8157: SSH
<snugglecat> bluek, 可以吧
<maucat> caleb-: 因为aptitude能记录其依赖关系
<adam8157> Jakalala: 有 会慢, 因为有些网站用不着代理 直连要快
<Jakalala> adam8157: 如果都是墙外的网站呢
<adam8157> Jakalala: 那就无所谓了
<kikidong> 谷歌输入法遇到问题了。。。我在openoffice writer里使用时，输入一个字，会显示第一个字和选择的字，即同时出现两；输入两个或以上则正常。但在浏览器下使用时，正常。而Ibus里的汉语拼音则在那都能正常使用。
<forfun> 有人看过openrc的代码吗？
<Jakalala> adam8157: Autoproxy是不是不用设置
<adam8157> Jakalala: 要订阅一下吧
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac251420/
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 作为基佬的骄傲 - AcFun.tv
<microcai>  谷歌输入法遇到问题了。。。我在openoffice writer里使用时，输入一个字，会显示第一个字和选择的字，即同时出现两；输入两个或以上则正常。但在浏览器下使用时，正常。而Ibus里的汉语拼音则在那都能正常使用。
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac229032/
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 中国队进球，皇马彻底蒙了：球在哪呢 - AcFun.tv
<Jakalala> adam8157: Autoproxy里设置自动和全局有区别?
<adam8157> roylez_: hoho
<adam8157> Jakalala: 自动就是用着翻才翻
<cfy> roylez_: 没想到，你发这么老的。。
<cfy> roylez_: 主席啊。。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: æ­»c
<snugglecat> bluek, 怎么跑了
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 宏碁（acer）AS5552-N972G50Mnkk 运行11.04/11.10基本正常，有点小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349773 运行基本正常，但偶尔无法正常关机，概率大概10%左右，启动的时候出现错误： shpchp Cannot reserve MMIO region SP5100 TCO timer mmio address already in use 详见附图，知道的兄弟帮忙看看怎么解决。 统计信息:  ...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你喜欢诗歌吗？ 见你时不时冒出看不懂的。 介绍你个频道
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 無須
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 那里的人是认真聊诗歌的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 吾是 繞口令
<snugglecat> irc.chinairc.net  #诗词联会
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我介绍了。 有兴趣就看看啰， 不过那里是 gb编码的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 一邊去，，utf32BE纔是。。
<snugglecat> 看你有文艺腔才介绍你的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 木有
<CyrusYzGTt> 本尊在全屏看文檔，請勿 打擾 http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/2nd-gen-core-family-mobile-vol-2-datasheet.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 2nd Generation Intel® Core™ Mobile Processor Datasheet, Vol 2
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt:  - -!
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 赞网络。。。
<imganquan> adam8157: 你写了啥脚本了。。还要起个特别的名字？
<adam8157> imganquan: 就是起个文件名...
<imganquan> adam8157: 这个好说啊
<imganquan> adam8157: dandan.sh
<imganquan> adam8157: how about this one?
<adam8157> 脚本要放PATH里 既要方便又不能重复 还得有意义
<imganquan> adam8157: LOL~~~
<adam8157> imganquan: /kick imganquan 
<imganquan> ...
<cfy> adam8157: adam_foo
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,, 比打擾本尊了。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 无视你，本尊不是在看文档么？
<Jakalala> .
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 肯定是bot....
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 分身?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 剛剛看完了，，現在準備看 http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/core-i7-900-ee-and-desktop-processor-series-datasheet-vol-2.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Intel® Core™ i7 Processor Series and Extreme Edition Series Vol. 2
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/core-i7-900-ee-and-desktop-processor-series-32nm-datasheet-vol-1.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Intel® Core™ i7-900 Processor Extreme Edition, 32-nm Process, Datasheet, Vol. 1
 * Jakalala 两眼冒着小星星仰望CyrusYzGTt
<jadeity> 吾现在觉得你们都是bot
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/core-i7-900-ee-and-desktop-processor-series-32nm-datasheet-vol-2.html
<roylez_> adam8157: http://98.139.102.46/6033/6257035071_75702fe18a.jpg
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Intel® Core™ i7-900 Processor Extreme Edition, 32-nm Process, Datasheet, Vol. 2
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/pentium/core-i5-600-i3-500-pentium-6000-datasheet-vol-1.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Intel® Core™, Pentium® Desktop Processor Series Datasheet, Vol. 1
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/pentium/core-i5-600-i3-500-pentium-6000-datasheet-vol-2.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Intel® Core™, Pentium® Desktop Processor Series: Datasheet, Vol. 2
<Jakalala> Intel的宣传人?
<roylez_> cfy: 做个这个玩玩 http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/100395-mit-can-now-see-through-concrete-walls
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ t: MIT can now see through concrete walls | ExtremeTech
<CyrusYzGTt> Intel® Trusted Execution Technology
<CyrusYzGTt> 	No  原來寡人的cpu不支持 intel TXT 的。。傷心
<roylez_> adam8157: http://jasonadriaan.com/post/11595319387/the-future-in-laymans-terms-when-a
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ t: The future! In layman’s terms, when a...
<lainme> /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/temp1_input突然消失，然后hwmon1力出现了temp1_input。怎么回事
<roylez_> lainme: 洗洗睡吧。你眼花了
<lainme> roylez_: 绝对没有。conky和thinkfan都fail了
<roylez_> lainme: 我的平价华硕本没这毛病
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 姐姐，吾也用 ASUS
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: roylez_ 你们两个交流去吧
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 吾只跟姐姐交流
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 11.10 WUBI安装 的网络设置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349780 toshiba的笔记本，11.10 WUBI安装， 安装好以后，自动连接无线网络，输入密码后连接成功，右上角的扇形图标提示信号满格 ……但是点网页上不了网！！！！！！ 插上网线 找不到在哪 拨号连接 ……语言包 什么的没有网络自 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7V1sLsNcAsI
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: YouTube - Superconductivity and Levitation explained
<CyrusYzGTt> ??
<snugglecat> lainme, 姐姐好
<lainme> snugglecat: 乖
<alvin_rxg> 那啥，是美女么？
<phoenixlzx> hi
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 传说中是
<kk> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍮ 
<phoenixlzx> 一点看法，关于RMS炮轰乔布斯
<phoenixlzx> http://www.phoenix-code.tk/few-opinion-on-jobs-n-stallman/
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你有情敌了
<alvin_rxg> 求照片
 * Jakalala 撸过
<Kandu> (02時05分23秒) pcman: aguai: vala 是... 一個新的程式語言，發明來幫助你寫gtk+    \n    (02時05分51秒) pcman: aguai: gtk+ 已經難寫到有人認為應該要發明專用的程式語言來寫了.....    \n    (02時06分50秒) pcman: aguai: C 沒有物件導向功能，但是 GTK+ 團隊要做物件導向，所以他們用 C 模擬了所有物件導向的功能
<Kandu> (02時07分06秒) pcman: aguai: 但是後來有人發現這樣寫起來根本是虐待開發者
<Kandu> (02時07分31 秒) pcman: aguai: 所以，他們發明了另一種物件導向的語言來寫，然後，把寫出來的 code，再轉回 C，再用 C 模擬物件導向.....
<MeaCulpa> gtk本来就麻烦
<Kandu> (02時07分45 秒) pcman: aguai: 簡單說，那些人都是神經病
 * Kandu 表示贊同
 * snugglecat 围观中
 * Jakalala 打酱油撸过
<snugglecat> 没看法
<snugglecat> 怎么要看法的人，走了
<snugglecat> 没看法也是看法啊
<imtxc> win 下 ssh  到底怎么用呢？  
<caleb-> pcman 是神經病
<caleb-> vala 是 GObject language, 关 gtk 屁事
<lainme> imtxc: 装个ssh client
<caleb-> 只是正巧 gtk 也用 GObject
<caleb-> 兩個不相干的東西硬扯在一起
<imtxc> lainme: putty? 是么
<lainme> imtxc: 也行
<imtxc> lainme: 或者什么客户端好用呢？ 因为我的ssh 账号是用的在我的电脑上生成的公钥不需要密码，不知在其他电脑上用的话，可以么？ 
<lainme> imtxc: 可以。把那文件复制过去用
<imtxc> 我自己是这样用的  ssh -N -f -T -D 127.0.0.1:8580 vortex@xx.xx.xx -pxx
<imtxc> lainme: 好，谢谢你。
<Guest77192> 有人么？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: putty套件里有个pagent, 管理key的
<MeaCulpa> peagent?具体忘了
<Guest77192> 这个怎么聊天啊
<imtxc> MeaCulpa:  好 谢谢。
<imtxc> 另一台电脑  上面是win  愁了。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: plink.exe基本等价于字符界面的ssh
<kiki1> hi
<kk> kiki1, 好  ㍯ 
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 是 win 下用的么？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: google winsshd, 即使是sshd也有不要cygwin的实现
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: y
 * kiki1 今天把老爷机器升级拉，买拉个2k多的 i7 
 * kiki1 那编译起来速度是嗖嗖的
<kiki1> MeaCulpa: ssh 什么时候不是字符界面拉?
<MeaCulpa> kiki1: 我说putty
<MeaCulpa> kiki1: 我们说windows呢
<caleb-> putty 什么时候不是字符界面拉?
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 在windows下面只有跑在cmd.exe里的才算是native字符界面
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: plink即是
<imtxc> caleb-: 恩 我刚才跟 MeaCulpa请假的 win下用ssh 的问题
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa: Win下Plink的参数都用哪些
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: 自己看help...
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> 各位只要把linux里面的习惯和思维方式带1/100进windows, Windows就是另一个天地
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa: 给个例子呗
<caleb-> 荒蕪之地
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: 不在windows里不好给
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: :start
<MeaCulpa> plink.exe <Server IP> -N -ssh -2 -P <Server SSH Port> -l <Username> -C -D 7070 -v -pw <Password>
<MeaCulpa> goto start
<MeaCulpa> 这是典型的ssh tunnel
<MeaCulpa> 用goto作循环，断线自动重连
<imtxc> 我找到的putty 居然没压plink
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 去sourceforge下载全的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 还没睡呢？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: plink要下载nightly, 负责会有带宽限制
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 普及Windows呢
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我困了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 额  这么复杂啊。。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 去麻城了
<caleb-> Windows还要啥普及…
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: windows cli需要普及
<caleb-> Windows cli 都还没规范…
<caleb-> win7 / vista / XP 都不一样
<caleb-> 估计 win8 又不一样
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> 我只是用它来去墙外。。
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 基本的都是一样的
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 非常规范，bash在bourne上加的shit比windows2003在dos6.22上加的shit多得多
<MeaCulpa> 关键是cmd.exe 的utf8实在傻，否则我在单位就cmd里跑irssi
<caleb-> cli 不一定要用 cmd 嘛
 * MeaCulpa 拆下一个阳台玻璃门
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa: Cmd能跑Irssi?
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: irssi有windows native 
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: 如果不utf-8, 用起来和linux没太大区别
<MeaCulpa> 众所周知微软对utf-8一直扭曲着...
<imtxc> 是需要把 id_rsa.pub 转换到win 里面么
<imtxc> 还是id_rsa
<caleb-> 为了兼容吧，这点俺倒是支持 m$
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: putty套件里有个keygen
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 恩 找到了
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: ...那个破BOM
<caleb-> linux app 到现在都还有一狗票 utf8 问题
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 不错拉，perl, py解释器在windows的utf-8终端里直接crash
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 你可以用chcp把cmd改成utf-8试一下
<caleb-> utf8 spec 优秀，但 utf8 的实现是摸着石头过河，发展了很多年
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 不过据说vista以后好了？ 我只用到win2003
<caleb-> 所以 m$ 情有可原
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 微软脑子坏了，抱着BOM, 还混淆其他unicode概念
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我当时是用 ssh-keygen -b 2048 生成的 现在 把  id_rsa.pub 用 keygen 转换是么
<caleb-> 为了兼冗，错误的东西也不能随便放弃啊
<caleb-> 为了兼容，错误的东西也不能随便放弃啊
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: win NT4以后的windows内核是unicode的，这点连windows至今都没做到
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不是，要重新生成
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 换了系统了当然不一样了
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 因为很多无脑的软件认定有 bom 啊
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: win NT4以后的windows内核是unicode的，这点连linux至今都没做到
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 不过它那unicode...哎
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 要在使用需要用这个ssh 的 win 的电脑上重新生成是吧。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 对
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我以为把我的这个文件 弄过去就可以了呢
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 这是设计理念问题，我是觉得内核不需要搞 unicode 党人
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: windows上面的程序员很多是单用户时代成长期来的
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 恩应为windows内核小
<caleb-> 编码这玩意儿给 userspace 做就好了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 显然不是
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: windows大概算是微内核了吧
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 干啥事都要装驱动
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 明白了，谢谢你。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 共勉，同是可怜的被迫windows的人
<caleb-> m$ 在兼容方面的努力是不容忽视的
<caleb-> 可以一路从 dos 升级到 win7
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 微内核，不需要努力，vendor自己出驱动
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 貌似不行把，XP都需要dosbox
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 没看过那个 youtube?
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 话说，dos时代，玩个游戏都要配虚拟内存，比linux有技术含量
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 有个蛋疼的人一路从 dos 升上来
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: ...那够nb的
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 还有 dos game 做坚容性测试
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 还有 dos game 做兼容性测试
<MeaCulpa> :O
<caleb-> 够蛋疼的
<MeaCulpa> win3.1不错
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa: Win下C能写Socket吗.
<MeaCulpa> 平铺党
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: 显然可以...
<caleb-> m$ 好的咱要学，apple 好的咱也要学
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: OS有winsock
<caleb-> 不能因为偏见就说他们不好
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: winapi
<caleb-> 不过他们不好的咱也不能硬说成好的
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: 比winapi更高层的有atl, wtl, mfc的socket类，.net...
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 关键是看用的人
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa: 纯C能写?
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: gnu项目的初衷就是把unix utils带给劳苦大众，劳苦大众用啥？windows阿
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: socket都是调用系统库的，windows就是winapi
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 所以gnu的util都很注重windows port
<caleb-> 初衷是 gnu OS 啊
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: ... hurd?
<caleb-> debian 预定 wheezy 推出 hurd tech preview
<MeaCulpa> 不看好
<caleb-> 正式的安装盘
<MeaCulpa> 那个还不如BSD
<MeaCulpa> 不喜欢gpl
<caleb-> hurd 支持的硬件很少
<MeaCulpa> RMS都不碰的，总有道理
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa: C怎么掉Winapi?
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: linux里include linux.h, socket.h, windows里面 就是windows.h, socket.h咯
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: 名字不一定对，多年没看了
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: 你用gcc的话，也许有包好的库吧
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa: 用什么编译器里面有这几个库?
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa: Win下能用Gcc?
<lainme> Jakalala: absolutely
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: 刚才不是说了gnu就是要给大众unix utils, 大众用windows最多
<MeaCulpa> gcc编译，拿windows自己的头文件
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 想起来了，当时开通ssh 的时候，我是吧id_rsa.pub的内容 发给了卖家
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 现在的话，需要重新把win 上面生成的 再发一次么？
<snugglecat> imtxc, 你不保留私钥的吗
<imtxc> snugglecat: 在的，是换了电脑，也换了系统
<snugglecat> imtxc, 你把私钥弄过去不行吗
<imtxc> snugglecat:  id_rsa.pub 在的 现在换到另一台电脑 win 下了。
<imtxc> snugglecat: 我去尝试一下。
<snugglecat> imtxc, pub 是公钥把
<imtxc> snugglecat: 两个都有
<imtxc> 还有个 id_rsa
<snugglecat> imtxc, 你换电脑， 服务商没换电脑啊， 你的公钥不是还在他那么
<imtxc> snugglecat: 不是很懂  呵呵 谢谢你 我去尝试一下
<imtxc> snugglecat: 还有主要就是换到putty里了
<snugglecat> imdiot, 如果你也像我一样， 重装系统破坏性的，把硬盘格式化，每次都的生成钥对， 重新发布。 否则你只要保存好你的私钥应该就没问题了哇
<snugglecat> 你保留私钥， 对方有对应的公钥就行了哇
<imtxc> snugglecat: 明白了
<MeaCulpa> 推荐putty 的一个mod, pietty, 透明效果，方便边干活边看文档
<snugglecat> 除非你私钥丢了，就没办法了。 公钥可以通过私钥重新生成， 私钥丢了，就必须从头来过了
<MeaCulpa> 我以前的桌面，分辨率只有1024*768 http://www.ucarenya.com/g/v/tech/bb_putty.JPG.html
<MeaCulpa> 高分辨率就好看的多了
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa: win的么？
<MeaCulpa> dreamysirc: win2003
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa: 啥环境？
<MeaCulpa> bblean
<MeaCulpa> 一个破笔记本..
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa: 很漂亮呀
<MeaCulpa> dreamysirc: bblean怎么说也是正统盒子党
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa: 破笔记本还2003，上《98的……
<MeaCulpa> 2003要求比xp低
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa: 想去年，为个win的wm找了半天，愣是没找到……，只找到个kde for win，以为可以代替explorer，结果………………
<MeaCulpa> dreamysirc: KDE里面用dolphine
<MeaCulpa> dolphin还可以
<MeaCulpa> 不过还是折腾
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa: 不是呀，接管不了wm，接管不了desktop，打开dolphin，直接报错，我了个去……
<MeaCulpa> 睡觉, 烧了个A片开音响放放
<MeaCulpa> dreamysirc: locale问题
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa: 有前途
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa: kde for win接管不了win的wm吧……
<MeaCulpa> dreamysirc: kde那个，只是很多软件而已，KDE组件我指用k3b, digikam, 偶尔dolphin
<MeaCulpa> dreamysirc: 恩
<MeaCulpa> dreamysirc: 还是盒子靠谱
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa: bb那个可以接管么？
<MeaCulpa> 楼上那户人家喜欢周末早上弹琴，吵死了，我就放A...
<MeaCulpa> dreamysirc: 接管，bb起来以后，explorer是不起的
<MeaCulpa> 当然文件管理器还是explorer好用
<MeaCulpa> 当然你可以totalcmd之类
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa: 这么爽，我想24小时都被钢琴熏陶啊……
<MeaCulpa> dreamysirc: 2年弹同一个曲子
<MeaCulpa> dreamysirc: 做爱还换姿势呢
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa: 哪首，这么屌
<MeaCulpa> 不知道，12345
<MeaCulpa> 洋娃娃和小熊跳舞1
<MeaCulpa> 洋娃娃和小熊跳舞~~
<MeaCulpa> 遁了，bb
<imtxc> 看来win 还是用vpn 简单
<imtxc> 刚才折腾了半天 楞是没会。
<Jakalala> imtxc: Ssh?
<imtxc> Jakalala: 是的啊。
<xmp123> 大家好，我第一次来，想问下ubuntu开机自行启动程序的问题.
<alvin_rxg> and?
<knownbad> and /quit
<Jakalala> Right
<imtxc> Jakalala: win里面 可真难用
<snugglecat> and /kill knowbad
<Jakalala> imtxc: 买的?
<xmp123> 我用synergycshare键盘鼠标，现在我想在ubuntu机器上开机启动syncergyc...我把它加到/etc/init.d/里面去，但是reboot并不work.
<imtxc> Jakalala: 恩 是的。
<Jakalala> imtxc: How much
<alvin_rxg> xmp123: 写 rc.local 里边吧。
<imtxc> 9rmb/month
<Jakalala> imtxc: 跟ofan买的?
<imtxc> Jakalala: 恩 是的啊。
<xmp123> Hi alvin-rxg, how to <alvin_rxg> xmp123?
<Jakalala> imtxc: 呵呵.幸亏偶没买
<imtxc> Jakalala: 为什么呢
<xmp123> 我明天去公司try下rc.local, 但是init.d为啥就不work了呢...
<Jakalala> imtxc: 偶没支付宝
<imtxc> Jakalala: 哈 我是问幸亏的意思
<Jakalala> imtxc: 因为网上有免费的.而且不需要复杂的操作.
<imtxc> Jakalala: 免费的不稳定呢感觉
<Jakalala> imtxc: 我到现在还不明白公钥和私钥
<imtxc> Jakalala: 我也是啊 所以现在很纠结
<Jakalala> imtxc: 你能讲一下吗
<Jakalala> imtxc: 你也是学生?
<imtxc> Jakalala: 恩 我也不明白呀 恩 学生
<imtxc> 刚才也请教这里的兄弟了
<imtxc> 不过还是没弄明白
<Jakalala> imtxc: 大几?
<imtxc> Jakalala: 三
<Jakalala> imtxc: 呵呵
<imtxc> Jakalala: 啊 不对 四
<imtxc> Jakalala: 你呢
<Jakalala> imtxc: 一
<imtxc> Jakalala: 哈 这样啊。
<Jakalala> imtxc: 什么专业
<imtxc> 惭愧 计算机
<Jakalala> imtxc: 你C怎么样?
<imtxc> Jakalala: 很一般了，怎么啦  最近才觉得缺的多 又开始看书了
<Jakalala> imtxc: 哦.我想问一下.用C在win下写socket难不?
<imtxc> Jakalala: 这个我没有试过 不过根据我从网上还是老师教的  还是linux 下方便吧。没有用win 写过。
<Jakalala> imtxc: 哦
<imtxc> Jakalala: 你是用win 么
<Jakalala> imtxc: 有时
<Jakalala> imtxc: 在学校用
<Crazy_Uncle> 有人试过win8了没？
<imtxc> Jakalala: 这样啊，一样的。
<Jakalala> imtxc: ofan那个ssh快不?
<imtxc> Jakalala: 还可以
<Jakalala> imtxc: 看Yotube卡不?
<imtxc> Jakalala: 不卡的。
<Jakalala> imtxc: 他总共给了你什么?
<imtxc> Jakalala: ？
<imtxc> 服务器地址 用户  密码
<Jakalala> imtxc: 私钥?
<imtxc> Jakalala: 没有的
<Jakalala> imtxc: 那你怎么会问
<imtxc> Jakalala: 是我在我的电脑上，生成秘密钥对  然后把我的公钥发给他
<imtxc> Jakalala: 这样，在有我的私钥的电脑上面，就可以不用用户名和密码连接SSH
<Jakalala> imtxc: 必须要用私钥吗
<imtxc> Jakalala: 这是一对。
<imtxc> 发给他的公钥和我电脑上面的私钥是一对
<Jakalala> imtxc: 那我觉得还是不用私钥的好
<imtxc> Jakalala: 为什么
<Jakalala> imtxc: 喜欢敲键盘.呵呵
<imtxc> Jakalala: 好吧。。
<jackie_> 这么晚都还没睡啊，请教个问题：pppoe拔号上网，evolution怎么就认识网络有故障，不给收邮件呢？
<jackie_> 认为
<jackie_> 如何让Evolution知道是pppoe拔号上网的？
<Jakalala> imtxc: 明天找ofan要个试下速度.
<imtxc> Jakalala: 恩
<snugglecat> jackie_, 给他发 email
<jackie_> 左下角提示网络断天，发mail有效吗？我试下
<Jakalala> imtxc: 睡觉了.Bye
<imtxc> Jakalala: bye
<jackie_> 不行啊，发送接收按钮都是灰的
<jackie_> 似乎它是根据network manager的状态来认为网络是否是通的，我的NM是叉叉，pppoe是通过adsl/pppoe configuration来设置的
<snugglecat> jackie_, 右击那个网络图标， 选择 正确选项看看
<snugglecat> 我是 arch 没有那个图标， 实验不了
<jackie_> 试过增加一个DSL连接，但这样后网络会不稳定，因为ifconfig会多了一个ppp1，原来的是ppp0，网络会经常断开，况且NM那里还是一个叉
<jackie_> 试下icedove看看能不能收邮件
<jackie_> icedove没问题，设置也很简单
<snugglecat> 你悲剧了
<snugglecat> 你用的是 ubuntu???
<jackie_> 为什么？用的debian
<jackie_> icedove有潜在问题？
<snugglecat> 不是
<jackie_> 以前没用过这个
<jackie_> 那是什么问题？
<snugglecat> 我是 arch ， 基本就没那网络图标。 帮你看不了。 找用 ubuntu 的跟你说。 不过现在那么晚了， 没什么人在线。
<snugglecat> 多点人的时候问啊， 现在基本就你一个人说。 明天白天或晚上问吧。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你懂不， 看他问问题没人搭话， 怪可怜的
<knownbad> ?
<snugglecat> 有的基本都是挂着的
<knownbad> 就用networkmanager.
<jackie_> 还好了，呵呵，evolution不行就换个试试，主要是今天要收个重要邮件
<jackie_> 没关系 ：）
<snugglecat> knownbad, jackie_ 有 evolution 收不到邮件的问题
<knownbad> 哦。
<snugglecat> 我不懂
<jackie_> 不用麻烦了，明天再弄了
<knownbad> 用revolution吧。
<knownbad> 就kill所有的evolution process.
<jackie_> 还有revolution啊，先试下icedove了，今天能收邮件就行
<knownbad> 我胡说的，哪来的revolution？
<knownbad> 就用thunderbird吧。
<jackie_> 晕，正在用呢
<knownbad> evolution臃肿了些。
<luojie-dune> evolution啊。
<alvin_rxg> 用 mutt 吧～
<luojie-dune> 我没用过任何邮件客户端。。。不会配置。
<luojie-dune> 大家凌晨好
<knownbad> 要不telnet更轻便。
<snugglecat> 我继续看 voa 意淫一下
<knownbad> 今晚没便秘？
<snugglecat> 没
<luojie-dune> snu
<luojie-dune> snugglecat:  你还不睡，早期？
<snugglecat> 早期？
<snugglecat> 晚期啦
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 。。。搞错人了。。。
<knownbad> 得负责。
<knownbad> 搞大肚子没？
<snugglecat> 搞错人了？？？？
<luojie-dune> knownbad: 负责吧。
<luojie-dune> snugglecat knownbad 一堆集邮
<snugglecat> 集邮？？？
<snugglecat> 我用 email
<snugglecat> 极左不懂打字
<cike> gentoo挂起后不能再启动，只能强制关机，有人知道怎么回事吗？
<luojie-dune> GIMP 2.8即将出现，并且扫描到 高色彩支持
<knownbad> ？
<alvin_rxg> gimp 2.8 就算了。 debian 不知道要等到何年马说了。
<alvin_rxg> *猴年马月
<knownbad> 松年鼠月。
<cike> 休眠导致死机，有人知道怎么回事吗？
<luojie-dune> cike: 说，我猜有上千种可能性
<cike> luojie-dune: 为什么这么说
<luojie-dune> cike: 硬件/软件搭配。。。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 说起那小锐锐的，以前看过一个视频， 说日本的，排成一队的日本人， 前边有个人公然被人刺死， 这一整队人， 似乎啥事都没发生过，继续排队。
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 。。。
<cike> luojie-dune: 本来是挂起可以成功的，但是不能再启动，我装了一个包app-laptop/laptop-mode-tools，休眠时直接就死机了
<knownbad> 先问问在休眠导致死机前你做了那些更新。
<luojie-dune> cike: 。。。
<cike> knownbad: app-laptop/laptop-mode-tools
<knownbad> 然后自个查查。
<snugglecat> 很久以前看的视频了
<knownbad> snugglecat: 那好似南京大屠杀？
<luojie-dune> 杀一儆百？
<luojie-dune> 杀
 * luojie-dune 饿了。。。吃肉一点都不能饱啊。。。
 * luojie-dune 昨晚没吃1KG肉，失败
<knownbad> 今晚继续。
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 你在哪个国家？
<luojie-dune> 我都不记得了。
<snugglecat> 不是， 看起来好像是 黑社会寻仇的。 镜头前边的一个人被黑社会打， 后面排队的人视而无睹
<knownbad> PRC
<snugglecat> 火星
<knownbad> 妈的，学我
 * knownbad ET home............
<snugglecat> 不是杀一儆百，后面的和那打人被打的没关系的。
<luojie-dune> snugglecat knownbad  你们两个好集邮
<snugglecat> 就是视而无睹
<snugglecat> 看起来也不像是恶搞
<knownbad> 还不简单就自我欺骗罢了。
<snugglecat> 排队的人， 应该是怕惹事， 不敢管。
<snugglecat> 闭着眼就过去了
<snugglecat> luojie-dune, 我说的是日本鬼子， 怎么还中枪啊
<snugglecat> 应该是黑社会寻仇的。
<luojie-dune> snugglecat 枪？
<snugglecat> 感觉就像上次回来时， 车厢一头的人，眼睁睁地看着那贼把皮带放到自己背包一样。
<snugglecat> 视线能及的乘客，都不出声
<snugglecat> 不可能没看到的。
<imtxc> snugglecat: 还没有休息呢么
<snugglecat> 那贼一点鬼祟的动作都没， 大大方方地把皮带放到背包。
<snugglecat> imtxc, 痔疮疼
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 用棍子捅
<imtxc> snugglecat: 额 。。那还真不好意麻烦你
<snugglecat> :)
<imtxc> 我用plink  结果 FATAL ERROR: Network error: Connection timed out
<snugglecat> 不说了， 躺床上
<knownbad> gebjgd: 英雄！！！
<gebjgd> knownbad: 为？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 毛？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 崇拜
<gebjgd> 星际2
<gebjgd> 就绪
<gebjgd> 继续
<knownbad> gebjgd: snugglecat: 用棍子捅
<imtxc> 不知道是什么地方弄错了。。
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 。。。
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg:  今年就发 2.8.。。
<imtxc> PLINK.EXE -i c:\test.ppk -C -N -D 127.0.0.1:7000 username@iofan.co.cc:59
<luojie-dune> Who is imtxc?
<luojie-dune> imtxc: 你买了 ofan的？
<imtxc> luojie-dune: 恩 是的
<imtxc> luojie-dune: 想在另一台电脑的win里面用  不会
<snugglecat> 找不回那视频了
<luojie-dune> imtxc: OpenVPN 有这个东西似乎
<imtxc> luojie-dune: 我用的ssh
<luojie-dune> imtxc: 你买的ssh哦，新客户呢。
<imtxc> luojie-dune: 恩
<luojie-dune> im
<luojie-dune> imtxc: 两个我都不会用 :S
<imtxc> luojie-dune: 个人SSH比较需要
<imtxc> luojie-dune: 你也买了？
<luojie-dune> imtxc: 没。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: dockstar没法用nx了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一开fx就自动关闭。估计是内存不够
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 把你女人借我用两天就可以了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 滚
<alvin_rxg> xD
<luojie-dune> SIDU
<luojie-dune> 似乎是这个 nick
<fivesheep> knownbad: there?
<knownbad> yes.
<knownbad> what's up!
<fivesheep> 有什么地方可以买到台湾出版的书籍?
<knownbad> how's your new bike?
<fivesheep> 最好是online方式
<fivesheep> knownbad: haven't bought it yet
<knownbad> 台湾书店。
<fivesheep> link?
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我说在美国哦..
<knownbad> http://www.worldjournal.com/shopping
<kk> knownbad ⇪ t: 世界新聞網-北美華文新聞、華商資訊
<knownbad> 台湾出版商。
<zdon> 啊哈
<knownbad> 废话当然给你美国的。
<fivesheep> o
<fivesheep> google搜索了半天都搜索不到. 被大量垃圾简体内容所覆盖了
<knownbad> 中国城也有。
<knownbad> 就去店里看。  以前我常去后来就没了。
<fivesheep> oh 对........ 有个日本商店也卖华文书
<luojie-dune> 现在买本中文电子书也是难如登天
<luojie-dune> knownbad 这个频道似乎没有 台湾的。
<luojie-dune> 没见过
<fivesheep> 他就是
<luojie-dune> knownbad: 你是？
<luojie-dune> lol
<knownbad> 有另一个。
<luojie-dune> lol
<luojie-dune> lol
<knownbad> 我是火星人。
<fishoneeyed> fivesheep: 到美国的华人论坛去问问，可能会比在这里得到跟多的信息。
<knownbad> snugglecat: <-- 山寨
<fivesheep> fishoneeyed: 几乎不去那些地方... 
<fishoneeyed> knownbad: 火星人是不是头小屁股大的模样？
<fishoneeyed> fivesheep: 有需求，可以考虑去看看。
<luojie-dune> 火星人是瘦条条 :D
<knownbad> 不是，火星人喜欢戳你屁眼。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 找不到我想要那书. 我在找 <我们最幸福> 这书的中文版, 打算送给我一个同学的父亲. :)
<knownbad> fishoneeyed: 快来吧。
<fishoneeyed> knownbad: 原来火星人喜欢戳人屁眼。
<luojie-dune> 扯不到边了。。。
<knownbad> fivesheep: 哦，那线上订购吧。
<knownbad> 要不我可以帮你在LA买。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 台湾的有快递到美国的?
<knownbad> 有。
<fivesheep> oh
<fivesheep> 地址.. 
<knownbad> 台湾是资本主义，给钱就办事。
<fivesheep> 改天我得去唐人街看看
<knownbad> 是啊。
<knownbad> 就建议你了。
<knownbad> 只我不知道你那里的中国城大不。
<fivesheep> 小.
<fivesheep> 没事.. 
<knownbad> 恩，真要我可以寄给你。
<fivesheep> 美国快递太贵了..
<fivesheep> 比书贵
<fivesheep> 我上次快递点东西 收我10块多
<fivesheep> 那东西1块还不到
<luojie-dune> Tremulous 1.2 - 5年了都出不来。。。
<luojie-dune> 1.1 到 1.2这么难吗。。。
<knownbad> 我只用usps。
<fivesheep> knownbad: google 你怎么搜索到只是台湾的内容? 我设置只查找繁体都没啥用.. 
<knownbad> 我是以前知道的。
<knownbad> 就世界日报。
<fivesheep> 没用的简体信息实在太多了
<luojie-dune> fivesheep: 不会吧。。我经常搜到全是繁/正体的。。。
<fivesheep> 但都是些没用的内容... 
<snugglecat> 不是， 火星人容易生痔疮
<snugglecat> 我们最幸福
<knownbad> 倒打一耙？
<snugglecat> 怎么没用了
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> luojie-dune, 你哪国人， 这么晚还不睡
<knownbad> fivesheep: 快递$10不算多。
<knownbad> 平常用priority mail就行了。
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 我起床了
<snugglecat> 哦
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 8点睡的
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> knownbad, 怎么见你全天在线啊
<knownbad> 挂着。
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 因为你们两个机油要碰面
<knownbad> 在公司就待了12小时。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 万恶的资本主义， 剥削工人
<snugglecat> 加班还没加班费
<luojie-dune> knownbad: 睡在公司里？
<knownbad> 廉价劳工。
<knownbad> 也是廉价老公。
<fivesheep> knownbad: http://www.books.com.tw/exep/prod/booksfile.php?item=0010507026 
<kk> fivesheep ⇪ t: 博客來書籍館>我們最幸福：北韓人民的真實生活
<fivesheep> 原来可以直接快递海外的...
<knownbad> 你要买的？
<luojie-dune> 云这个东西。。。
<fivesheep> 是阿. 不过汇率怎么算的
<luojie-dune> 1000/1？
<fivesheep> 30:1 ?
<luojie-dune> 哦。是30/1
<knownbad> 美元到台币了。
<knownbad> $10还不贵。
<fivesheep> 运费250
<fivesheep> 也还行
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你看... 台湾运美国 跟美国运美国一个价钱
<knownbad> 但你得等啊。
<knownbad> 不知要多久
<fivesheep> 无所谓阿.. 我送给人的..
<knownbad> k
<fivesheep> 这书我早就看过了
<knownbad> 有没电子书。
<fivesheep> 对方是老人.. 看啥电子书阿. 电子书英文的. 看不懂
<knownbad> 其实电子书比较适合老人家。
<knownbad> 可以放大啊。
<knownbad> 拜托，我妈都这么说了。
<knownbad> 弄个reader还是tablet.
<luojie-dune> 现在电视就是贱货。。。51寸 3D 也不过 $800
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我同学似乎没给他爸买tablet.. lol
<fivesheep> 他倒是有钱.. 不过他爸更喜欢拉二胡..
<fivesheep> 对新潮的东西没兴趣
<knownbad> 电子书是老人的福利。
<luojie-dune> 老人爱读书。。。
<knownbad> 还可以看报。
<luojie-dune> 我姥爷不喜欢读书。。。喜欢看电影，听音乐。。。
<knownbad> 你爸可能跟我同龄
<fivesheep> 不是我爸... 我爸成天摆弄电脑
<fishoneeyed> knownbad: 你都这么大了，还说脏话？
<knownbad> 我也是
<luojie-dune> 我爸曾经摆弄游戏机电脑——我小时候，后来就不干了
<luojie-dune> 现在每天锻炼身体打球去健身馆
<knownbad> 唉我也该去健身房了。
 * knownbad 肥死
<luojie-dune> knownbad: 。。。给我照片瞧瞧
<knownbad> 买中餐去。
<fivesheep> 洗澡去
<alvin_rxg> 我也该去健身房了，没肌肉
<fivesheep> 然后准备上班
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 我7岁锻炼的肌肉现在一点都不剩了，7岁时每天放学都去健身房。
<alvin_rxg> luojie-dune: 也算有效果的，毕竟那么白的
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> xD  换 irssi
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 白是笨蛋的意思。。。在我这里。。。
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 是和白菜同义
<alvin_rxg> 应该不是贬义的呀
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 说明没脑筋 —>—
<alvin_rxg>  呃
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 我昨天试验了，发现我连3个俯卧撑都做不了。
<alvin_rxg> 太假了吧，两个肯定没问题的
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 一个俯卧撑10s。以前我考试的时候都是30秒做10个结束。
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，都懒咯
<alvin_rxg> 以后有机会和女人 ooxx 的时候咋办呢
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 我一点耐力都没。 
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 哦。。。恐怕没机会了
<alvin_rxg> 变独身主义者了？
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 没人看上我，我也很少看上别人。
<alvin_rxg> 放心，将来会有奔着“结婚”为目的的事的。比如相亲
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<alvin_rxg>  :)
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 对于我喜欢的人，我可不想绑定对方在我身边——我是坏人。
<alvin_rxg> 想法不同
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 网络限速了。。。 下载速度 6KB/s
<alvin_rxg> 能聊天就行
<alvin_rxg> 吃了药，牙疼了。。
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg:  有的志愿者开发回答孜孜不倦啊。。。 #inkscape 里 的 su-v 是典范。。。
<alvin_rxg> “开发回答”？
<alvin_rxg> 现今有啥模拟 android 上的 java 环境的？
<imtxc> 终于弄好了。
<imtxc> 请教 plink 怎么后台运行呢。。
<alvin_rxg> `plink &`
<luojie-dune> 又开发又回答irc问题。
<alvin_rxg> wow..
<imtxc> 我的命令是这样的  plink.exe -i c:\test.ppk -v -C -T -N -D 127.0.0.1:7000 -l vortex -P 59 iofan.co.cc 
<imtxc> & 该加到哪个位置  就可以后台了呢？
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: 最后。。。 windows 下不清楚
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 恩 是windows  最后加好像无效
<luojie-dune> lol 刚才我掉线 2分钟以上。。。
<luojie-dune> freenode竟然没看出来。
<luojie-dune> 哇。发现一个简单绘图工具 whyteboard，似乎不错呢。
<kk>  06:00
<Zypeh> 6点了，要走了
<luojie-dune> ？
<luojie-dune> lol
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 玩了几个游戏了？
<knownbad> 他手淫了八小时？
<knownbad> 错了，应该是自摸。
<luojie-dune> knownbad: 还没下班？
<knownbad> 再一小时
<knownbad> 拉屎去
#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-19
<shuaiming> 双机备份怎么搞
<shuaiming> 兄弟们
<shuaiming> 双击备份 怎么弄
<luojie-dune> 人越来越少
<ifvwm> ..
<ifvwm> mm
<shuaiming>  兄弟们   双机备份 怎么弄
<shuaiming> 没人理我
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 关于ffmpeg的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349821 怎么将ffmpeg编好的流直接用UDP协议 streaming到局域网内的某台主机的某个端口？ 我的命令： sudo ffmpeg -f video4linux2 -i /dev/video0 -s 320x280 -vcodec h263 udp://192.168.1.114:30001 这个命令执行后不报错，只是挂在那里，不知道有没有执行。 在windows端的30001端口也 ...
 * ScarletWolf “中国是第四世界国家”(CNN报导了国内汽车碾压女童的新闻后，下面有这么一个评论)
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎么用display命令设置壁纸？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349826 跪求，我google了没找到 统计信息: 发表于 由 axxdz — 2011-10-19 9:50 
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: .
<AsuraLe> 1
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 怎么关掉影子进程
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 你不知道进程号ID？
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 直接KILL掉
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 知道
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 直接KILL掉嘛
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: KILL 有个强制KILL的参数的
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 哦
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 是不是有些杀不掉.比如杀毒软件
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 杀的掉啊，你是在win下面是吧？
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 嗯
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 要杀进程树
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 哦
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 那种你要找到相关的守护进程，直接杀进程树才可以
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 哦
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: Win下安 装gcc.需要什么? 
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: google mingw
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: Cygwin需要不
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: no
<MeaCulpa> cygwin和mingw+msys是两套东西
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa: 哦
 * MeaCulpa 多年前cygwin utf-8有问题，一直不用
<MeaCulpa> gnu的东西有的是windows binary
<WiiW> mingw 的源代码在哪？ 我想自己编译
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • ubuntu 11.10 dell 710m intel 855gm 的集成显卡不支持？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349829 原来安装的11.04 有发行版升级，就点了升级，过程中就提示855不支持了什么的信息，没注意看，就点了，安装后显示正常，在系统信息上看不到Intel显卡的信息,怎么安装这个驱动啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 phphy  ...
<MeaCulpa> WiiW: sourceforge
<WiiW> ok
<MeaCulpa> 另外，linux上面的mingw可以用来cross-compile
<phphy> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=126&t=349829
<kk> phphy ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ubuntu 11.10 dell 710m intel 855gm 的集成显卡不支持？
<phphy> 是不支持么？
<phphy> 可不可以手动安装？
<phphy> 有没有文档可看
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa: Debug可以修改任意内存中的数据吗
<missing> iOpera: ee ,etqw支持宽屏吗?
<tenzu> iOpera: 神您找我?
<tenzu> missing: 咪咪好
<missing> tenzu: 疼疼好
<missing> 没空看来,死ee
<MeaCulpa> roylez:我再 试试看
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 成了，nice
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 连group都能导入，很好
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那东西下贱的，client说自己不是sametime，就直接鄙视
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我用了servergroup，联系人全丢
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubntu 11.10关于xserver的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349832 以前ubuntu用gdm管理器的时候之需要修改/etc/gdm/gdm.conf, 在[Security]一节增加DisallowTCP=false,,再把/etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc中的nolisten tcp去掉,然后执行xhost +,,就能在本地显示远程xclient了,,现在换了lightdm,,已经改了xserverrc文件,,lightdm怎么配置啊..知道的 ...
 * tenzu 主席万岁
<missing> roylez: 主席你晚上还是床上才用秘书哦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我本地group
<missing> 哈哈
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪...
<MeaCulpa> server我不信
<roylez> missing: 啥？
<well> heheh 
<tenzu> 今天是去取EP的日子
<roylez> tenzu: 又EP啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 能少起一个eclipse hist感觉真好，空气清新许多
<missing> roylez: lol,联系人不是秘书打理的吗?
<MeaCulpa> s/hist/shit
<missing> tenzu: 啥是ep?
<roylez> missing: ...
<missing> ed的错别字?
<roylez> missing: +1
<missing> roylez: lol
<iOpera> missing: 支持
<iOpera> ● ap ~ilibmono
<missing> iOpera: 晕,etqw支持宽屏不?
<missing> 又死过去了,ed你就来劲...
<MeaCulpa> missing: id的游戏都不锁FOV
<MeaCulpa> missing: 随便改
<MeaCulpa> missing: 但是punkbuster可能会T
<missing> MeaCulpa: 哦,问题不官方支持改了变形吧?
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/4b51413ajw1dm8z1a9p5rj.jpg
<missing> punkbuster?啥别卖英文,俺不懂
<tenzu> missing: Employment Pass, 暂住证
<missing> tenzu: 额...你还没移民啊....
<tenzu> 木有
<missing> 做几年可以入籍?
 * tenzu 出门取EP去了...
<roylez> adam8157: http://blog.fogus.me/2011/10/18/programming-language-development-the-past-5-years/
<roylez> adam8157: 都是些诡异玩意呢
<MeaCulpa> missing: 何谓变形？
<MeaCulpa> missing: 我 4:3 的显示器玩id游戏 fov 105, 16:9的 125
<missing> 画面变形吧,不是官方支持的话
<MeaCulpa> missing: 我喜欢有速度感
<missing> 我不会改还...
<MeaCulpa> missing: 有很多人在quake 里把闪电枪fov改了老高
<MeaCulpa> missing: seta fov=125
<missing> fov是啥?
<MeaCulpa> Field of View
<missing> 哦
<MeaCulpa> 视野
<MeaCulpa> EA那些普通傻逼游戏是85
<missing> 视野改成宽屏?
<MeaCulpa> 视野越大，目标移动速度越快
<missing> ea其实我蛮奇怪的竟然活得不错
<MeaCulpa> 视野越小，目标移动速度越快...说错了
<MeaCulpa> 但是目标也大
<MeaCulpa> 所以，个人喜好了
<missing> 哦,这样啊,改大了不是很好瞄准?
<MeaCulpa> 很多枪法准的人是high-fover
<MeaCulpa> missing: 对
<MeaCulpa> missing: 但是反过来，fov大了，目标的移动更不具有突发性
<missing> 额....怪不得水平差,没改fov啊啊啊,哈哈
<MeaCulpa> missing: fov小了，目标虽然变大，但是移动会很突然
<missing> MeaCulpa: 那肯定,有得必有失
<MeaCulpa> missing: 不，很多高手是low FOVer
<MeaCulpa> 很多人只有90, 甚至75
<missing> 我连电脑都打不赢的,别和我说职业的
<MeaCulpa> missing: 傻逼的厂商，如EA,喜欢lock这个设置
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 装UBUNTU，WINDOWS上不了网的概念性问题，求解答！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349839 之前我UBS装的系统，装好后，就算切回WINDOWS，也不能连接路由器上网。 最近这些天，我无数遍重装系统，和重启路由器。后来，我确定是系统的问题。 于是，我去买了几张刻录光碟，刻到盘上，终于搞定 ...
<missing> 没有研究过这个,q3的时候很多鼓吹这个配置文件的,没有那个精神研究
<MeaCulpa> missing: 话说id系列游戏的脚本语言，还是有点东西的，能用变量
<MeaCulpa> 可以赋值
<missing> MeaCulpa: 嗯,很多高手配置的
<MeaCulpa> missing: 其实，真的高手也不太依赖配置
<MeaCulpa> missing: 这个东西，天生的
<missing> MeaCulpa: ....像ee的仔?
<MeaCulpa> 但是老实说fov 85的FPS我没兴趣玩
<missing> 哦
<MeaCulpa> 所以BF系列虽然很热闹，我很喜欢，但不想多玩
<missing> 我还不知道调也没有调过呢
<MeaCulpa> 一般默认游戏都85
<MeaCulpa> 你换成高的，体验一下，lol
<missing> 我只是无聊玩玩一下,过几天就不理了
<MeaCulpa> 我也是for fun
<MeaCulpa> 玩热闹的
<missing> 好的,在下载呢...过两天再试
<MeaCulpa> 话说etqw都是bot
<MeaCulpa> 还是ET人多
<missing> 就是打打玩玩而已
 * MeaCulpa 痛恨punkbuster
<missing> 我不联网的
<MeaCulpa> 恩，一定要热闹
<MeaCulpa> 哦，那就蹂躏bot :)
<missing> 哦,punkbuster是服务器?
<missing> 嗯
<missing> 其实我最喜欢的是q2那样的
<missing> q4就也玩过,不过现在这类游戏引擎要好,还要情节显然不太现实
<wzlxx> 问的简单的问题，C++里一个类怎么修改其他类的属性？
 * wzlxx 晕了
<sunwilston> 终于有点适应unity的界面了
<ScarletWolf> wzlxx: 作为参数传过来，然后调用他的函数不行么
<hamo> wzlxx: 友元？
<wzlxx> 求解
<wzlxx> 写QT呢，C++都忘记了
<iOpera> sunwilston: 你的unity可以启动compiz没。
<hamo> wzlxx: 将一个类设置成另一个类的友元，这个类就可以访问另一个类的成员了..
<iOpera> roylez: 你个官迷。又挂上面
<wzlxx> hamo: 友元类？
<hamo> wzlxx: so this..
<ScarletWolf> hamo: 有必要使用友元么？
<roylez> iOpera: 挂啥？
<wzlxx> ScarletWolf: 说说
<iOpera> 挂帽子
<roylez> iOpera: 哦，我明白了
<hamo> ScarletWolf: 问题就是不清楚他的需求啊..如果仅仅是修改属性，也许不用...
<iOpera> 死家伙
<sunwilston> iOpera: 我对这个不怎么感觉兴趣，没有安装
<iOpera> wzlxx: c++是反人类的
<iOpera> sunwilston: 缺省启动的。不是你不安装的事情
<wzlxx> iOpera: 在写win程序，只能用QT了
<iOpera> 没感觉出来？
<sunwilston> iOpera: 先吃饭去了
<iOpera> 丫丫的，这时候吃饭
<iOpera> wzlxx: perl也可以嘛。 lol
<iOpera> gtk3-perl出来了
 * hamo Perl? 还不如C++呢...
<ineed> Sca .Hi
 * ScarletWolf 下一代Nexus发布了，Nexus S该降价了，太好了。
<adam8157> roylez: 这几天一直在RHCE培训
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 希望如此
<chenshaoju> 感觉各种应用对于1024x600的分辨率支持很不好。
<WiiW> 1280 x 768
<snugglecat> 文化是慢慢形成的， 还是某党通过啥文件培养的
<snugglecat> 文化是慢慢形成的， 还是某党通过啥文件建设的
<Jakalala> !time
 * oink_mNoLm 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 10 月 19 日 星期三 11:16:45
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<ScarletWolf> 机器人又回来了？
<Jakalala> 小眼回来了.大眼没回来
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，无法登陆图形界面！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349842 产生原因：昨天将我的ubuntu（wubi安装）升级到了11.10，今天闲来无事，从NVIDIA官网下载了一份显卡驱动安装（显卡型号为7600LE，低了点，勿笑） 事件经过：由于以前没有安装过官方的驱动，于是从官方找了写教程安装，然后重启以后，不 ...
<WiiW> > Time.now.strftime ("现在是 北京时间 %y 年 %m 月 %d 日 星 期% %H:%M:%S")
<kk> WiiW, 现在是 北京时间 11 年 10 月 19 日 星 期% 11:20:00
<WiiW> > Time.now.strftime ("  星期%u  ")
<kk> WiiW,  星期3 
<slacker_HD> 大家可以上linuxsir吗？
<hamo> slacker_HD: 访问不能..
<Jakalala>  > Time.now.strftime ("%y")
<kk> Jakalala, 11
<slacker_HD> 好的
<slacker_HD> 看来不是我的问题
<WiiW> %Y == 2011 , http://www.ruby-doc.org/core-1.9.2/Time.html
<kk> WiiW ⇪ t: Class: Time (Ruby 1.9.2) 
<Jakalala>  > Time.now.strftime ("%s:%m:%h")
<ScarletWolf>  > Time.now.strftime ("%Y-%m-%d")
<kk> Jakalala, 1318994868:10:Oct
<ScarletWolf> 呃。。。k不理我
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<kk> Jakalala, 2011-10-19 11:29:44 +0800
<Jakalala>  > Time.now.strftime ("%S:%M:%H:")
<kk> Jakalala, 56:31:11:
<Jakalala>  > Time.now.strftime ("%S:%M:%H %d-%m-%y +08:00")
<kk> Jakalala, 44:36:11 19-10-11 +08:00
 * ofan 低价出售VPN
<Jakalala> ofan: 试用时间多长?
<jet_cn> ofan 可以翻墙不
<ofan> jet_cn: 就是翻墙用的
<ofan> Jakalala: 最长一天
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 多少钱
<ofan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/19621240/l/0Lsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F110C10A0C190C0A110A2440Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Solidot | 华裔科学家承认窃取商业机密
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 9 RMB/月
<ofan> 不限流量
<MeaCulpa> linuxsir挂了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不错嘛
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 是啊
<tenzu> http://www.fanjian.net/post/4596.html
<kk> tenzu ⇪ ti: 蛋疼人士专属玩具。[7P]-犯贱志
<ofan> 已经卖出7个了，再卖3个就不卖了
 * Jakalala 这年头是个人都有自己的独立域名.真是让偶眼红
<MeaCulpa> ofan: nntp?
<ofan> MeaCulpa: pptp
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: 0.99美刀的东西有啥好眼红
<ofan> .net 0.99刀 ？
<MeaCulpa> net不止
<MeaCulpa> info便宜
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa: 关键是偶没米
<ofan> Jakalala: 赚啊
<ofan> 要等天上掉钱么
<Jakalala> ofan: 怎么得米?
<jet_cn> ofan 速度快不
<ofan> Jakalala: 工作
<MeaCulpa> 0.99刀都没啊去
<ofan> jet_cn: 只要gfw不抽风，速度很快
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我买个，咋给钱，lol
<jet_cn> ofan gfw抽风，这玩意还怎么用，我也要一个
<ofan> 昨天traceroute了一下 到上海的网关，立马从10ms 升到100ms+
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 支付宝吧
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ... infernoxu@gmail.com, 把你帐号mail我
<ofan> jet_cn: 只要不封ip就可以，一般我不会公布服务器地址
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你丫ip给我小心伺候啊
<Jakalala> ofan: 偶要个Ssh
<jet_cn> ofan ok，咋过续费涅
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: ssh自己去找个空间即可
<MeaCulpa> 我们把它vps搞死
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 不公开
<ofan> ...
<MeaCulpa> :O
<ofan> jet_cn: 到时间我给你发邮件
<jet_cn> ofan 咋付费。速度滴
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 独立ip才一个？
<ofan> jet_cn: 支付宝啊
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 分配了一个，但我发现那个网段的ip可以随便用
<jet_cn> ofan jet.numb@gmail.com，我账号
<ofan> jet_cn: MeaCulpa 已发
<ofan> 最好能附上想要的用户名和密码，购买几个月，还有常用邮箱
<MeaCulpa> 哦，我最早要晚上才能上支付宝了
<MeaCulpa> 恩，email发你
<MeaCulpa> 部发表声明，中国出生的生化学家黄科学承认偷窃商业机密和为中国政府机构从事商业间谍活动。
<ofan> Jakalala: 可以啊
<MeaCulpa> 科学家的名字好牛逼
<ofan> Jakalala: 什么时候要
<Jakalala> ofan: 晚上
<ofan> 。。
<Jakalala> ofan: 先给个试用的Ssh
<ofan> Jakalala: ssh没试用
<MeaCulpa> 试用个毛，不好用这里天天抽他
<MeaCulpa> :O
<jet_cn> 就是
<tenzu> 生意很红火的样子
<ofan> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 搞个vps不容易，支持一下
<ofan> 放心哥不会跑的
<jet_cn> 不好就吐口水
<MeaCulpa> 用A片把它邮箱废了
<MeaCulpa> :)
<ofan> Jakalala: 我ssh都是只用public key验证的，所以没搞试用账号
<Jakalala> tenzu: 收他保护费
 * ofan 求帽子戴
<MeaCulpa> 用波斯语发它邮件~~~增加FBI负担
<ofan> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 多年前我有一套email signature, 很小很小的字体，放大了是阿富汗土话...
<MeaCulpa> 那时候有个日本老板很烦，我就发它...
<tenzu> ofan: 我替阿当和主席一起收了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ...
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 土话内容翻译过来是...
<ofan> Day changed to Wed, 19 Oct 2011
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 如果真主保佑我们，那么没人能够战胜我们，敌人必将付出代价
<ofan> 吃饭去..
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 古兰经
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 拉面馆里到处都是，哈哈
<jyfl987> ofan: 你给我个测试账户试试速度
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 太文学
<ofan> jyfl987: 你以前不是Ping过吗
<MeaCulpa> 我用来床上给我lp看tumblr
<MeaCulpa> 哦tumblr没封，看其他的
<ofan> jyfl987: 看小窗
<zhang_n_ubt> hi all
<kk> zhang_n_ubt, 好  ㍤ 
<zhang_n_ubt> 大家好
<zhang_n_ubt> kk你好
<zhang_n_ubt> 我遇到
<zhang_n_ubt> 
<ofan> jyfl987: 能连上？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 看youporn
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ...
<ofan> http://share.renren.com/share/257618986/9368159895?ref=hotnewsfeed&sfet=103&fin=0&ff_id=257618986
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: 人人网 - 登录 
<ofan> 这个太给力了
<ofan> ...
<jadeity> KK帮忙读标题啊
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/s1ID6.jpg
<ScarletWolf> http://war.news.163.com/photoview/00AQ0001/18172.html
<kk> ScarletWolf ⇪ ti: 坠毁“飞豹”非现役军机 失踪飞行员已确认遇难_网易新闻
<ofan> jyfl987: 行不行啊
 * ScarletWolf 原来是临时机
<ofan> 不回我 我就关了
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 你真寂寞。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我寂寞了，我在看 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGJuMBdaqIw
<kk> dungeon_jiero ⇪ t: YouTube - Katy Perry - Firework
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 滚蛋
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 你才寂寞
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 对啊。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 所以我不会听你的
<MeaCulpa> http://internet.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/10/19/0125250
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国可能将推行微博实名制
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 去找你的基友去
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 。。。我没把你当，别误会
<Jakalala> dungeon_jiero: /ignore you
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: ...
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: ignore you !!
<ofan> 哥很忙的
<zhang> 大家好
<ofan> zhang: 好
<ofan> ...
<Guest52626> 我终于把输入法搞好了。－ －
<kk> zhang, 好  ㍤ 
<zhang_n_ubt> 改好名字了
<zhang_n_ubt> kk好，ofan好
<zhang_n_ubt> 大家在讨论什么呢？
<ScarletWolf> zhang_n_ubt: 临时机坠毁
<ofan> zhang_n_ubt: 马甲？
<zhang_n_ubt> NO 这是我第一次来这里bqgd
<zhang_n_ubt> 聊天
<zhang_n_ubt> 临时机什么。。
<ofan> zhang_n_ubt: 哦 欢迎
<zhang_n_ubt> 正在学习IRC的聊天方法，可能打字慢些，请不要wjuj
<ScarletWolf> zhang_n_ubt: http://war.news.163.com/photoview/00AQ0001/18172.html
<zhang_n_ubt> 介意
<kk> ScarletWolf ⇪ ti: 坠毁“飞豹”非现役军机 失踪飞行员已确认遇难_网易新闻
<dungeon_jiero> zhang_n_ubt: 没有啥可以学的，就是按 tab 键补齐人名，和 /me 空格后跟动作。其他基本不需要。
 * ScarletWolf 来点动作
<zhang_n_ubt> 2011年10月15日上午，中国国际通用航空大会执委会在西安确认，14日上午在陕西蒲城举行的飞行表演中坠毁飞机的另一名失踪飞行员已经遇难。由于飞机失事时离地面很低，后舱飞行员弹射出舱，降落伞打开，没有大的问题，目前在医院接受检查。前舱飞行员确认遇难。坠毁飞机非现役军机，为中航工业试飞院所有，应邀在训练期间参与展示
<zhang_n_ubt> 表演。2011年10月14日，飞机在失事前参加飞行表演。
 * zhang_n_ubt smile
 * zhang_n_ubt jump
<zhang_n_ubt> 动作。。。
<user8888> hi
<user8888> everybody
<zhang_n_ubt> 一看英文有水平啊。。
<kk> user8888, 好  ㍤ 
<user8888> 各位有用过bug跟踪系统的吗？
<user8888> 推荐一个
<user8888> 昨天查了查，说redmine不错
 * Jakalala Is away
<user8888> 后来发现比较麻烦
<snugglecat> 泰国人口普查，男42％，女40％
<user8888> 再后来发现Mantis，说不错
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 这个。。。是恶搞吧？
<user8888> 但是安装时出现问题
<dungeon_jiero> user8888: 都不错，随意你选一个。。。
<dungeon_jiero> user8888: lol 你可以忽略我，尽管，
<user8888> dungeon_jiero: 是啊，我挑了redmine
<user8888> 安装时发现比较麻烦
<user8888> 因为是在windows下面用，要安装的东西太多了
<user8888> Mantis，安装的东西\fs20 比较少，但是也碰到问题了\fs21
<user8888> 帮忙解决一下看～～
<ofan> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-qoYlCYc_epA/Tp3ZVotChXI/AAAAAAAABBs/5eXr59XrCBE/s640/Lets_Be_Honest_Pic_Infinite_Picdump_55-s720x1044-194890-580.jpg
<dungeon_jiero> user8888: 哦，反正我是不会。
 * bluek 寂莫
<user8888> dungeon_jiero: 啊～～～
<snugglecat> ScarletWolf, 刚有个犯贱的给的地址里看的
<bluek> snugglecat, 哈
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 你寂寞了
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 去死
<snugglecat> :)
<zhang_n_ubt> 是不是这样对别人bqgd
<moriramar> 這裹是不是有人說過什麼原來Javascript/ECMAScript很好，然後一堆公司搞搞結果反而搞毁了的？
<snugglecat> 啥 bqgd
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 。。。不是我给的地址吧
<zhang_n_ubt> 聊天  bqgd
<moriramar> bqgd=聊天
<zhang_n_ubt> 一看就是五笔高手 
<moriramar> zhang_n_ubt, 五筆用戶。
<zhang_n_ubt> 恭喜你。。没奖
<moriramar> zhang_n_ubt, 對其它人說，按前兩個字母加Tab就好。
<snugglecat> ScarletWolf, 没说是你啊， 忘了哪个了
<zhang_n_ubt> moriramar, 这样啊，我终于会了
<moriramar> zhang_n_ubt, 嗯，沒獎是什麼意思？
<ofan> 有个二笔输入法
<zhang_n_ubt> moriramar, 感谢。。。
<moriramar> ofan, 就是原來的陰陽碼，日常用還不錯。
<MeaCulpa> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/300315_10150361578861030_5852261029_8176466_1511188561_n.jpg
<MeaCulpa> 这情侣装nb
<zhang_n_ubt> moriramar, 猜中了一般都有奖励，但这不是问题
<moriramar> zhang_n_ubt, ……
<zhang_n_ubt> moriramar, 不过中文英文切起来很麻烦啊
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 我還沒點開的時候就想到會是這樣，點開，果然是這樣……
<moriramar> zhang_n_ubt, 按Shift
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: ...
<zhang_n_ubt> moriramar, 我是按Shift切换的
<moriramar> zhang_n_ubt, 那很好了，我是按Ctrl-空格關輸入法做的。
<zhang_n_ubt> moriramar, 这个可不可以加好友，你真热心
<moriramar> zhang_n_ubt, 當年成習慣了，就悲劇了。
<moriramar> zhang_n_ubt, 呵呵，謝謝誇獎。加好友是可以，但是IRC的好友提示不是太好用。
<bluek> 那你能看出我是什么用户吗
<zhang_n_ubt> moriramar, 我上网找找学习一下
<moriramar> zhang_n_ubt, 反正我這個號是注冊的，也就這一個號，上來看到我就是我了。至於回不回話就是我在不在看書的問題了……
<moriramar> bluek, 你是蛋疼用戶。
<zhang_n_ubt> moriramar, 看书啊，有什么书看么
<bluek> moriramar, 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa:  moriramar 。。。
<moriramar> zhang_n_ubt, 這個，生物、藥物、計算機很多……
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero, 怎麼了？
<caleb-> 2b 输入法
<caleb-> 真难听啊
<zhang_n_ubt> caleb-, NB 怎么想到的。。。
<zhang_n_ubt> moriramar, 学问好啊。。我只看看计算机的，还是时不时的上网查单词
<moriramar> caleb-, +1
<moriramar> caleb-, 今天不上班嗎？
<dungeon_jiero> mo
<roylez> iOpera: .
<caleb-> moriramar: 现在上班也用 caleb- 了
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 我也看到了 MeaCulpa 发的照片，然后看到你的回复。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，好久不见
<moriramar> caleb-, 哦，不折騰了呀？
<caleb-> sasl 认证，不用在公司打密码
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<caleb-> moriramar: 以前是不想在公司打密码
<roylez> palomino|working: 果然还没死呢
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero, 呃，是。他說情侶裝牛逼，我想到肯定就和第一性征有關。
 * zhang_n_ubt  开心的笑
<palomino|working> 哪有那么容易死。。。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: ...
<moriramar> caleb-, 現在有防衛措施了？
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 你思维很敏捷，要不就是定势太厉害
 * dungeon_jiero 轻轻拍拍 palomino|working 脑袋，笑笑
<caleb-> moriramar: sasl
<roylez> palomino|working: 我等着呢...
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 小心人家揍你
<palomino|working> ...... , roylez
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 也不完全是，我當時想到3個可能，一個是第一性征，一個是生物符号，還有一個是像拼圖一樣的。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 但就這的轉發口味而言，我認為第一性征的可能性最大。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 谢谢提醒。。。除了正式冲突——机关枪扫射，不记得被揍过。
<moriramar> caleb-, 我也是最近才用上。話說Freenode能不能用SSL的？
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求个bt下载器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349851 11.04自带的bt下载器动都不动 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkkmaokkk — 2011-10-19 12:40 
<jet_cn> ofan邮件收到
<caleb-> moriramar: 可啊，sasl 也是 ssl
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: ...我的口味...
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: ...我一般23点以后才好那口
<jet_cn> 先开一个月试试，好用再续
<moriramar> caleb-, 我是說像Pidgin中的SSL功能，我開好像無效。SASL的話，我不得不用XChat加上SASL脚本。
<caleb-> moriramar: 可能要选 port 的吧
<moriramar> MeaCulpa, 不特指你，這轉發的重口圖片不少了。
<caleb-> moriramar: freenode 默认 port 应该没 ssl
<moriramar> caleb-, 哦，這樣。我去找找Port看看。
<moriramar> caleb-, 而且現在Freenode居然禁止VPN上了，這個很是要命呀。
<caleb-> moriramar: freenode 怎么挡的？
<MeaCulpa> irc是原始的东西，翻墙上的话，ban不了了就
<zhang_n_ubt> 我得走了，我老婆非要去XP里聊天。。。大家再见 
<moriramar> caleb-, 就一上來發個信息說 Freenode don't support VPN connection any longer 這樣的東西。
<caleb-> VPN 应该挡不了吧
<caleb-> 又不是 tor
<caleb-> 可能是指 freenode 原来的特定 VPN 服务？
<jadeity> 那种在搜索引擎里搜索的结果又是一个搜索的垃圾有个名词怎么称呼来着？
<bluek> 我老婆要是想在xp下聊天，我直接让她滚蛋
<dungeon_jiero> bluek: 让她手机聊天
<dungeon_jiero> bluek: 给个键盘脸上
<bluek> dungeon_jiero, 我没老婆哈
<caleb-> m$ 搞了个 触控anywhere
<caleb-> 真的可以在脸上用键盘
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 在身上用？
<caleb-> dungeon_jiero: 大概除了镜子都行
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 光照那里。。。不过最平滑的是那里呢。。。
<caleb-> dungeon_jiero: 任意材质，任意地点
<dungeon_jiero> 手背。。。
<caleb-> 最平滑的是脸啊
<dungeon_jiero> 要不就大腿。。。好不方便。。。
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 。。。
<caleb-> 手掌还不错嘛
<caleb-> 练熟了可以盲打
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 那么我宁可要个实体的。软的可以贴的。
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 或者3节棍那样可以快速扩展成平板的设计
<caleb-> dungeon_jiero: 以后缩小到放在眼镜架就行了
 * caleb- 有戴眼镜的表示欢迎
<caleb-> 以后真正做到 指哪打哪
<caleb-> 普天之下，莫非键盘
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 把键盘做成眼镜盒子。。。
<dungeon_jiero> 蓝牙的 USB 眼镜盒，可以作为键盘使用。。。
<dungeon_jiero> lol
<dungeon_jiero> 不对，不是USB
<dungeon_jiero> 手机都上4寸屏幕了么。。。直接全部正面是屏幕好了。。。
 * dungeon_jiero 正在执行点货任务。。。完全的进入商业环节失败。。
<moriramar> caleb-, 不太清楚。我用yegle的VPN上，怎麼也上不了。
<moriramar> 這是不是有人討論過Javascript 2和ECMAScript 5的事？
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 怎么查看正在使用的设备 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349858 双显卡的笔记本，我都不知道自己在用什么显卡，独显是不是也在工作 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkkmaokkk — 2011-10-19 13:07 
<bluek> 问一下哈
<bluek> 我应该换个网名过来问哈
<bluek> 哪儿有城市频道啊？如：湖南，江苏
<dungeon_jiero> bluek: 没有的。
<bluek> dungeon_jiero, 哦哦
<dungeon_jiero> bluek:  很少有人用 IRC 了。投入钱还无法控制。
<bluek> dungeon_jiero, irc挺好的啊
<MeaCulpa> irc几乎是群聊唯一方案，我国除外
<dungeon_jiero> bluek: windows下也没个简单的好用的 irc 。。。
<bluek> dungeon_jiero, 不知道，没用过windows下的irc
<bluek> dungeon_jiero, 再说了，我也不用windows
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 没有 FAD的视频啊。
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 你要提意见，每次都不录制视频
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: 应该没有吧
<bluek> 如果网银的插件能够有linux的话，我绝对这辈子不碰win
<dungeon_jiero> bluek: 。。。
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: 我是去打酱油见网友的....
<jet_cn> dungeon_jiero 有啊，用mirc
<dungeon_jiero> bluek: 有些网银不要。
<dungeon_jiero> jet_cn: 复杂。
<dungeon_jiero> jet_cn: 用不上的功能多
<bluek> dungeon_jiero, 什么银行的
<dungeon_jiero> bluek: 浦东发展
<bluek> dungeon_jiero, 上海的？如果不是上海的呢
<dungeon_jiero> bluek: 有列表，最近又有其他的
<bluek> dungeon_jiero, 太好了，我查查。
<dungeon_jiero> bluek: 二级城市很多都有这个银行。
<happyaron> 中午好。
<happyaron> 人还是不少。
<kowalskiTux> hiall
<Smida> 有人咩
<roylez> happyaron: 蛤屁
<roylez> Smida: 鬼都冇
<adam8157> happyaron: 哈皮 以前那个手机号不用了?
<Smida> roylez: 哈哈
<dungeon_jiero> happyaron:  哈皮
<happyaron> 面主席不找harpy找蛤屁了？我帮你找找看。
<Smida> 谁推荐个本本，开发用的
<dungeon_jiero> Smida: 找 IBM 的要本本
<Smida> dungeon_jiero: -.-
<happyaron> 那个号还用，但主要还是现在这个。
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 你们公司本本旧了就卖么？
<happyaron> 水牛好。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 不敢当 蓉蓉。
 * dungeon_jiero 再一次拥抱pocoyo
<pocoyo> dungeon_jiero: 囧
<dungeon_jiero> 蓝色药丸
<happyaron> 累死了。
<dungeon_jiero> happyaron: 早上早起早自习？
<pocoyo> happyaron: ？ 
<happyaron> 今天起早了。。。
<forfun> 有人仔细看过gentoo的openrc系统启动脚本吗？
<dungeon_jiero> lol
 * dungeon_jiero 猜 happy被抓到了
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: 砸掉
 * dungeon_jiero 不相信了。
 * dungeon_jiero 已经不再迷信主席了。
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: .
<euroford> dungeon_jiero: 昨天遇到一个军事科学院的
<euroford> 说蓝色药丸是植物提取物
<dungeon_jiero> euroford: 哦。
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 用iptables可以实现把所有出去的流量转到一个代理服务器上么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349862 用iptables可以实现把所有出去的流量转到一个代理服务器上么？怎么弄？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 acrsgdw — 2011-10-19 13:32 
<Jakalala> adam8157: .
<adam8157> Jakalala: pong
<dungeon_jiero> euroford: 现在我越发对自己用不上的新闻不感兴趣了。。。
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: 你可以问 MeaCulpa 
<euroford> dungeon_jiero: 这玩意的副作用是不是和伟哥差不多？
<Jakalala> adam8157: web hosting  vps ftp空间 asp空间，他们的区别是什么
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 主席说的是真的么？
<ofan> jyfl987: 账号能用么
<adam8157> Jakalala: ...你这是800字命题作文啊
<dungeon_jiero> euroford: 强制？兴奋剂？
<euroford> dun
<euroford> dungeon_jiero: 估计副作用不小
<dungeon_jiero> euroford: 或者就好。。。
<dungeon_jiero> euroford: 活着。
<euroford> dungeon_jiero: 蓝色药片准确地说，应该是种中药
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: ?
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 你们公司淘汰的电脑直接埋葬？砸了？
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 不知道
<euroford> dungeon_jiero: 看过troy吗？
<dungeon_jiero> euroford: 没。
<euroford> dungeon_jiero: 推荐你看看
<dungeon_jiero> euroford: 今年的电影，我只看过去了电影院看的2部。
<dungeon_jiero> euroford: 没钱了。
<euroford> dungeon_jiero: 那是老片了
<dungeon_jiero> 哦
<dungeon_jiero> 算了。
<dungeon_jiero> ted talk 继续讲，我继续疯。
<euroford> dungeon_jiero: 淘汰的计算机，现在可以参加以旧换新，值400元呢
<dungeon_jiero> euroford: 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> euroford: 我用的都是淘汰产品了。
<adam8157> roylez: 你RT竟然还该我的推...
<dungeon_jiero> euroford: 手机，电脑啥的2.
<roylez> adam8157: 写忘了，pidgin嘛...
<adam8157> roylez: pidgin...弱爆了
<roylez> adam8157: 确实弱，你用啥高级玩意？
<adam8157> roylez: web.
<roylez> adam8157: 。。。。。。。。。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 你还活着啊
<adam8157> roylez: web加了一个grasemonkey的插件
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<sunwilston> 有谁知道Unity启动后自动加载在那里设置，我想启动安装的插件？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§  3.1.0-0.rc9.git0.0.fc16.x86_64 .. and ibus-pinyi broken
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§  3.1.0-0.rc9.git0.0.fc16.x86_64 .. and ibus-pinyin broken
<jyfl987> ofan: 你给我账户了？
<dungeon_jiero> http://www.ted.com/talks/jae_rhim_lee.html
<kk> dungeon_jiero ⇪ t: Jae Rhim Lee: My mushroom burial suit | Video on TED.com
<dungeon_jiero> 哈哈
<ofan> jyfl987: 给了，小窗
<jyfl987> ofan: 好我试试
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: Jakalala: ?
<kk> 新 校园网拨号 • 电信闪讯上网怎么设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349863 rt 统计信息: 发表于 由 kelvins22 — 2011-10-19 13:38 
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: web hosting vps 区别
<jyfl987> jyf@jyf:~$ ssh guest@iofan.co.cc
<jyfl987> ssh: connect to host iofan.co.cc port 22: Network is unreachable
<jyfl987> ofan
<dungeon_jiero> 谁想到死亡后会这样啊。:D
<dungeon_jiero> 被蘑菇吃掉。。。
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: to big
<dungeon_jiero> ofan roylez:  有空就看看 http://www.ted.com/talks/jae_rhim_lee.html
<ofan> 没兴趣
<tenzu> 突然觉得很空虚
<ScarletWolf> tenzu: 玩dota吧
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 你不是一直很空虚么。。
<tenzu> ScarletWolf: 木有windows
<ScarletWolf> tenzu: HoN
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 谁说的, 我前几天很充实
<tenzu> ScarletWolf: 能修改么? 有fun模式么?
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 哦。羡慕
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 不过这两天又空虚了
<ScarletWolf> tenzu: 。。。网游，网速快的话可以考虑玩玩
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你老婆不在身边你当然无聊了
<user8888> 喂～～
<user8888> 你们缩到哪里去了～～～
<adam8157> jyfl987: ping
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<adam8157> jyfl987: 给你发个上次说的CSAPP(深入理解计算机系统)的kindle版本
<adam8157> jyfl987: PM了
<jyfl987> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=3473876577   这个 vimer/emacer有福了
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: 促销中HID USB一位塑料脚踏开关FS1-P USB新奇特产品-淘宝网
<tenzu> ScarletWolf: 我这水平只能玩fun模式虐待电脑
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我有深入了解计算机系统阿
<tenzu> gebjgd: 要不你来陪我?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这个是kindle原版 你懂得
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好吧 刚好我k3在手
<roylez> adam8157: 正版？盗版？
<adam8157> roylez: 明显是去掉drm的
<roylez> adam8157: o...
<roylez> adam8157: 书看不完啊，nnnnd
<jyfl987> 最近下了个zsp400的手册
<ScarletWolf> tenzu: 。。。同感。我上次玩，因为技术不行，网速也差，同伴都对我说“play tutorial”。。。
<jyfl987> 想不到好早以前就有了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 请假回去看
<jyfl987> 指令集老不改
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 你跟主席说的吧
<ScarletWolf> tenzu: 我玩玩LOL还行
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这书的缩写叫什么来着
<adam8157> jyfl987: CSAPP
<adam8157> roylez: 请假回家看
<roylez> adam8157: .
<tenzu> ScarletWolf: 我玩游戏不修改过不去
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 有没有实现单网卡多次pppoe拔号带宽合并的办法啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349867 求大神指导... 统计信息: 发表于 由 舒克贝塔 — 2011-10-19 14:11 
<tenzu> 囡囡走了
<ScarletWolf> tenzu: 我得看什么类型的。FPS就没问题，Biohazard这种就得修改。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 有办法去掉google恶心的预览吗？
<adam8157> 囡囡又来了
<adam8157> roylez: 有
<adam8157> roylez: setting里头去掉 前提是得登录
<tenzu> ScarletWolf: biohazard我只能玩easy
<ScarletWolf> tenzu: 我normal玩到一半就撑不住了。。。
<tenzu> ScarletWolf: 所以我喜欢玩rpg,花些时间练级就醒了
<roylez> adam8157: 我正好不喜欢登陆
<ScarletWolf> tenzu: ....RPG不够刺激
<adam8157> roylez: 找Greasemonkey的插件吧
<tenzu> ScarletWolf: 找宝箱开呗,拿装备有快感
<adam8157> roylez: 好像关了之后有cookie就行 不一定得登录
<ScarletWolf> tenzu: 。。。
<ScarletWolf> tenzu: 我喜欢对抗性、挑战性更强的
<tenzu> ScarletWolf: 各花入各眼
<pocoyo> ScarletWolf: cs.
<ScarletWolf> pocoyo: 嗯，CS还好。
<ofan> 囡囡 是谁
<pocoyo> 不告诉他
<snugglecat> ofan, ==> lainme <==
<ofan> 囡囡是谁囡囡是谁囡囡是谁囡囡是谁囡囡是谁
<snugglecat> ofan, ==> lainme <==
<ofan> 奥
<lainme> adam8157: 不是又来。是早上就在
<snugglecat> ofan, 来个推理啊， 谁走了， 来的时候， 那个色货又说”又来了“
<snugglecat> 符合条件的只有 ====> lainme 
<pocoyo> 谁是色货。
<snugglecat> pocoyo, 看 log 啊
<pocoyo> 我就想听你说。
<snugglecat> * lainme has quit (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)  .... <tenzu> 囡囡走了 .... * lainme (~lainme@unaffiliated/lainme) has joined #ubuntu-cn .... <adam8157> 囡囡又来了
<snugglecat> 哦
<ofan> snugglecat: 我看不到进出消息
<snugglecat> 原来有俩色货
<pocoyo> snugglecat: 嗯 就你一个不是色货
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> knownbad, 在公司？？？
<snugglecat> knownbad, <==== 这家伙全天候的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 靠 这多看好像不支持mobi
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不可能这么废柴吧
<tenzu> sunwilston: 你敢说op是色货,有勇气
<snugglecat> sunwilston, 支持你
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好像真是 不过我用原版系统看也一样 还可以翻墙 
<dungeon_jiero> sunwilston: 你是女的被op侵犯了？
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu:  snugglecat 讲讲发生了什么？
<snugglecat> sunwilston, 你反什么了
<pocoyo> tenzu: 发错了。你。。
<snugglecat> :)
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你是3G版啊?
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 你也买 kindle？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ http://fpaste.org/vesE/
 * pocoyo 替 sunwilston 明冤 把 snugglecat 打回原形。
<ofan> jyfl987: 试完了？
<snugglecat> 谁熟悉ios的吗， 我用 qt 写 ios程序， 会被审察通过吗
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§  3.1.0-0.rc9.git0.0.fc16.x86_64 .. and ibus-pinyin broken
<snugglecat> pocoyo, :)
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是阿
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 恩 
<snugglecat> ios 有 dbus 的吗， 我知道 imac 可以
<jyfl987> ofan: 我不是给你发信息了 连不上你的
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ibus-pinyin 先删除 搞定内核再装
<ofan> jyfl987: 没收到
<snugglecat> dbus 可以在 imac 编译使用， ios 呢
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 不懂yum 感觉yum很废
<ofan> jyfl987: pptp的 连不上？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 有钱
<tenzu> 哦了, 的确发错了, 才注意到
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, nei he gao ding le ,,ke shi yum bu neng yong
 * pocoyo 逮住  snugglecat  交 op 处理 tenzu 
<snugglecat> 好吧
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 我以为是ssh
<snugglecat> 谁熟悉ios的吗， 我用 qt 写 ios程序， 会被审察通过吗
<ofan> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> ofan: pptp不用给我了 还要配 route 麻烦
<snugglecat> 再者 ios 有 dbus 的吗， 我知道 imac 可以编译运行
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ... yum真弱
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ...
<ofan> jyfl987: 要ssh?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我之前那个丢了
<jyfl987> ofan: 当然
<ofan> jyfl987: 给我pub key
<pocoyo> fcitx 4.0以后的还支持配色不？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我还在苦苦的等kindle touch
<snugglecat> 我的程序是 qt4 + dbus 的， 不知道是否可以移植到 iphone 上运行。 imac 应该可以， qt4 本身就支持imac平台
<jyfl987> 原版系统真2  居然不能按目录来找书看
<jyfl987> ofan: wait
<snugglecat> 谁能回答我的问题
 * snugglecat 得罪万众宠爱的囡囡， 下场是没人理啊
<ScarletWolf> ...
<snugglecat> 我想把我的程序移植到 iphone 上运行。 我的程序是 qt4+dbus， 是否需要重写才行
<lainme> snugglecat: 我觉得其实是你得罪了tenzu和adam？
<pocoyo> lainme: 不。他得罪了您哪
<snugglecat> lainme, 好吧， 因为而得罪了 tenzu 和 adam。 酱紫准确了吗
<snugglecat> lainme, 好吧， 因为你而得罪了 tenzu 和 adam。 酱紫准确了吗
<snugglecat> 我想把我的程序移植到 iphone 上运行。 我的程序是 qt4+dbus， 是否需要重写才行
<snugglecat> 好吧
<pocoyo> 这网束卡得。
<ofan> snugglecat: 你是blueghost吧
<snugglecat> ofan, blueghost 被用黄瓜插菊花插死了
<dungeon_jiero> 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> snugglecat: 对啊。
<ofan> snugglecat: 大叔啊
<tenzu> 哦?
<ofan> snugglecat: 想死你了
<snugglecat> 搞得 snugglecat 每天晚上生痔疮
<snugglecat> 别想我， 我是浮云
<snugglecat> 我是乌云
 * pocoyo 恶心的走开
 * dungeon_jiero 生活在阳光下。。。
<snugglecat> 我是乌烟瘴气， 别想我
<ofan> snugglecat: qt不支持ios
<snugglecat> 哦， qt 支持 imac 呢
<ofan> 支持os x不支持is
<ofan> ios
<snugglecat> 哦
<dungeon_jiero> lainme:  话说你把 囡囡 也加入高亮显示了么。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我的书太多了 在原版那个系统里真折腾 nnd
<lainme> dungeon_jiero: 就在刚才。。
 * hamo Em...求Panic而不得...
<jadeity> 求教GDM截图
<snugglecat> 好吧， 我还是为ios专门弄个重写的版本吧
<snugglecat> 不知道是否要推倒重来， 我的东西太依赖 qt4 了
<dungeon_jiero> snugglecat:  推倒重来吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ tui dao
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> 大概要重写底层库， 脱离 qt4 。然后在上面对桌面和iphone写不同的版本
<jyfl987> ofan: 好了么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. gtk
<iOpera> jadeity: 论坛有
<iOpera> snugglecat: 你重写ios?
<snugglecat> 安桌貌似也不直接支持 qt4， 还是需要额外的第三方库
<snugglecat> 重写我的程序啊
<roylez> hamo: 你panic了？
<snugglecat> iOpera, 重写我的程序。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，出来踩蛤蟆
<snugglecat> iOpera, 看来我的程序很难移植到ios
<iOpera> 你的qt4，有啥用？一定要跑ios上？
<bomb> 有谁玩blackubuntu的？
<CyrusYzGTt> wo xiang wen wen "ideone"<< shi shen me yi si 
<snugglecat> iOpera, 我的程序想跑在 ios 上。 我的程序过分依赖 qt4
<hamo> roylez: Kernel再不panic我就要panic了...
<Guest29164> - -
<dungeon_jiero> snugglecat: 用 html 后端？
<dungeon_jiero> snugglecat: 听说的 :D
<snugglecat> gui 后端
<iOpera> snugglecat: 从头吧。
<snugglecat> 好吧
<ScarletWolf> hamo: 你也测内核？
<hamo> ScarletWolf: 嗯..我跟阿蛋一个team的..
<ScarletWolf> hamo: 哦，这样啊。
<snugglecat> 有啥 linux 的平板吗
<dungeon_jiero> snugglecat:  除了 ipad 系 都是
<snugglecat> 放弃手机也可以， 能跑在平板上也行。
<snugglecat> dungeon_jiero, 哦
<snugglecat> 我想， 拿着平板， 到处旅游， 用我的程序管理我旅游的笔记
<hamo> adam8157: 不好好上班看我们聊天干嘛....= =
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 主席 你
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • 求教GDM截图。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349875 按照google到的方法：chvt 7；sleep XAUTHORITY=/var/gdm/：0.Xauth DISPLAY=: 0.0 import -window root /tmp/gdm-shot.png 报错：unable to open X server `' @ error/import.c/ImportImageCommand/ 386. 统计信息: 发表于 由 jadeity — 2011-10-19 14:40 
<snugglecat> dungeon_jiero, 那也行。
<roylez> adam8157: 实习的蛤蟆也要人权啊
<jadeity> KK，你真好
 * hamo 求OP...
<iOpera> roylez: 你又拿傀儡上去了？
<dungeon_jiero> hamo: 讨好 阿当
<roylez> iOpera: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 求个头 才来混了几天
<iOpera> adam8157:  <-
<iOpera> 狗狗也趴上面。
<adam8157> iOpera: 摸摸
<iOpera> kk也是
<tenzu> 蛤蟆...
 * tenzu 拜神
<roylez> hamo: 你告诉我怎么绕过非数字的ldap uidNumber，我就给op你
<iOpera> adam8157: 我以为你是idol
<adam8157> iOpera: 摸摸
 * dungeon_jiero 昨天使用 Android 手机：三星银河，怎么这么麻烦呢。。。
 * dungeon_jiero 乱碰20分钟，什么都没做到。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 明天RHCE课程就讲LDAP
<MeaCulpa> ...
<bomb_> - -
<roylez> adam8157: en，你直接提问得了
<zhenpeng> 编译内核arch加不了ramdisk
<zhenpeng> x86_64的
<roylez> adam8157: 这边没有 uidNumber 这个字段，我把 serialNumber map到了uidNumber，但是实习生的 serialNumber 带字母，没救
<adam8157> roylez: 每人hash一个uid出来
<adam8157> 就不该直接map
<snugglecat> dungeon_jiero, google 搜索， 好像原始linux的平板很少， linux平板都是安桌的。
<roylez> adam8157: uidNumber作为唯一标识，不能修改内容
<dungeon_jiero> snugglecat: 都可以装各种linux arm版本
<adam8157> roylez: 把26个字母hash到数字
<roylez> adam8157: 说了不能修改内容
<jyfl987> snugglecat: android不就是linux么
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 他只是提供了java 你可以不用嘛 你又不发布给别人用 可以用toolchain写本地程序
<adam8157> roylez: 你已经应用这些uid啦? 那没救了
<roylez> adam8157: 你就没听明白
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 但 qt程序会有麻烦， 也不知道dbus怎么样
<roylez> adam8157: ldap返回的uidnumber是不能改的，否则认证的时候，ldap那边找不到对应的记录
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 不会 我以前看那帮搞 onda vx747破解的人 用了个 qtopia
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 搜索的信息， 要qt的程序运行在 android 必须要有个 第三方库
<adam8157> roylez: 我的意思是不要map serial 搞个serial到uid的对应表...
<roylez> adam8157: 估计18摸的ldap是自己写的
<roylez> adam8157: 我也在找这样的东西。问题是，这东西得要能够放到ldap和pam之间
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 别用就是了
<zhenpeng> 编译内核arch加不了ramdisk x86_64的arch
<zhenpeng> 改config就不能编译
<snugglecat> ..... 我不就是想将我的程序放到平板上用么。 
<snugglecat> 要不放手机上用
<snugglecat> 看来还是重写算了
<snugglecat> 怎么在平板电脑中安装非预装的系统。
<maivel> http://www.yinyuetai.com/video/210593
<kk> maivel ⇪ ti: 【MV】Somebody That I Used To Know-Gotye -MV在线观看-高清MV|MTV歌曲|歌词|下载-音悦Tai-看好音乐
<bomb_> - - 不好听
<jyfl987> 买了 ofan的 ssh代理了
<ofan> lol
<jyfl987> 用公钥密钥好  自己可以随便多开 但是别人绝对不行 哼哼
<tenzu> ...
<snugglecat> ................
<jyfl987> 刚才我同事就想我给他用用 结果不行 lol
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 我现在支持你去岛建国了。
<ofan> tenzu: snugglecat 这都什么反映
<tenzu> ofan: 你想踢他/她/它么?
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 为何？
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 发明一个超级代理服务器， 建立在岛国上， 我们专买你的代理服务
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 通过你的岛国翻墙。
<ofan> jyfl987: 玩twitter么
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • recoll, 一个基于开源Xapian全文搜索引擎的桌面全文搜索 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349880 关于这种本地文件全文索引后搜索，用于工作学习的电脑还是很有用的。以前哥用过beagel一小段时间，感觉卡的一逼，后来用了废材tracker，完全没法搜索中文。最后在几乎全部时间内，都开着google-desktop-linux后台，果 ...
<tenzu> ofan: 我同学后来联系你没有?
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 那就要跟土共开战了 不可能的
<jyfl987> ofan: 没什么兴趣 不好玩
<ofan> tenzu: 有几个联系的，不知道哪个是你同学，有个说去开支付宝了，之后就再也没联系过
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 要不你免费提供， 作为对祖国苦难同胞的贡献
<tenzu> ofan: 算了,不管他了
<tenzu> ofan: 你玩twitter?
<bomb_> - -
<ofan> tenzu: 恩
<ofan> tenzu: 你也来个vpn呗  哈哈
<bomb_> n
<bomb_> vpn
<bomb_> twitter 可以改host登了
<tenzu> ofan: 我要那个有啥用.你要是有翻回去流畅播放acfun的我就买
<bomb_> 不过要https
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 做梦吧
<jyfl987> 诶 国外真爽诶
<tenzu> jyfl987: 你赶紧移民吧,找个中东富婆把你包了
<jyfl987> tenzu: 我等你救我
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你去荷兰还是比利时 跟我假结婚 就可以把我弄出去了
<tenzu> jyfl987: 澳洲离我近点
<ofan> tenzu: acfun还要翻？
<tenzu> ofan: 我要翻回去啊
<jyfl987> tenzu: 澳洲不承认同性婚姻 要不你老婆帮忙也成 lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<tenzu> jyfl987: 你研究的真透彻
<jyfl987> git/svn 能走代理更新挖？
<ofan> 。。
<jyfl987> tenzu: 是的 我已经基本上成了移民通了 
<jyfl987> 过一阵子再出不去 我就要成为偷渡通了
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 求教，澳洲技术移民的话，除了满足那些条件，还需要交纳其他费用么？
<tenzu> jyfl987: 联系好蛇头了么?
<snugglecat> :)
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 白澳别想了 已经收紧了 还是研究去加国吧 或者去白澳的跳板国家 或者是新西兰的跳板国家 
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 太平洋上有一些国家地区 跟白澳 新西兰 美国 都有特殊关系的 你可以混进去以后 通过这些跳板国家去目的地国  哼哼
<iOpera> jyfl987: 整天做梦。难道你老子犯错误了？
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 哦，这样啊。
<jyfl987> tenzu: 要自己研究 最好是搞个全球警力配置图分析下
<jyfl987> iOpera: 你又找抽了？ 不要以为我不认识这马甲
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 不考虑移民去南非？
<tenzu> 不是爆么,怎么改抽了
<StickMan> -.-
<jyfl987> tenzu: 他悦虐
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 南非是地中海气候 我不怎么适应
<dungeon_jiero> iOpera: 最近你水的不行，哈皮抗议了，说每天日志都不到 1M 
<tenzu> jyfl987: 明白
<jyfl987> 而且去非洲 不见的安全 现在中国人在非洲跟当年的帝国主义在中国差不多
<jyfl987> 到处结交独裁政府 将来非洲民主化了 中国人铁定要倒霉的
<MeaCulpa> 技术移民中的“技术”， 现在似乎没IT什么事
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 没独裁的怎么赚钱
<palomino|working> 没事儿，当年的帝国主义现在也没怎么倒霉呀
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 能出去还赚什么钱
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 一堆在非洲做生意的。。。
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 那是现在 当年义和团起来时 留在你们天津的洋人可倒霉了
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 你能五十么。。。
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 好像土木什么的容易移民,因为洋鬼子不愿意干
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 能出去我就搞研究了 还干嘛赚钱
<iOpera> jyfl987: 除开你老子被双轨啥的。想不出你猴急的要出去干吗。
<iOpera> 你能搞啥研究哦
<jyfl987> iOpera: 我老子要能被双轨 我还研究移民干嘛 直接掏钱去不就行了
<adam8157> jyfl987: .
<iOpera> 那不是就没钱了吗
<palomino|working> =_= , jyfl987
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 研究怎么移民去台湾？
<user8888> 怎么地也要离开这个鬼国家，哈
<tenzu> palomino|working: 你在天津?
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 你要有了台湾户口移民也容易。。。
<palomino|working> 是阿 , tenzu
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 难
<iOpera> 旅游啊，然后申请避难啊。 jyfl987
<tenzu> palomino|working: 我竟然今天才知道
<amoskong> iOpera, 去哪里？
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 民国又不是韩国 韩国倒是承认北韩的人有户口的 只要自己亲自去拿身份证就行
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 tenzu 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<snugglecat> 救狼的是南郭还是东郭先生啊
<jyfl987> iOpera: 避难哪里有那么好申请
<tenzu> palomino|working: 最迟明年八月我会回天津工作
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 越南
<snugglecat> 救狼的是南郭还是东郭先生啊
<iOpera> jyfl987: 那你犯点事情再去，就容易了
<palomino|working> :o , tenzu
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 所以你要干让人家承认你需要避难的事情 ;S
<palomino|working> welcome back
<dungeon_jiero> jy
<iOpera> dungeon_jiero: +
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987:  馊主意，不要听。
<snugglecat> 救狼的是南郭还是东郭先生啊
<dungeon_jiero> snugglecat: 西国先生
<jyfl987> iOpera: 没那么容易 
<palomino|working> 东郭 , snugglecat
<palomino|working> 南郭是滥竽充数的 , snugglecat
<dungeon_jiero> 南国先生吹
<Kandu> dungeon_jiero: 擅長繪畫？
<jyfl987> 我要能出去 就搞技术 可是走避难 那就上套了 就要维持下去 
<dungeon_jiero> Kandu: 不
<jyfl987> 不如偷渡
<dungeon_jiero> Kandu: 你需要什么？
<iOpera> jyfl987: 去那海，请愿啥的？
<jyfl987> 去打黑工什么的
<dungeon_jiero> Kandu: 找 shellex画画。
<snugglecat> 是否东郭与狼的故事听得，看得太多， 造成现在某些现象的
<jyfl987> iOpera: 还没到那里 就被抓起来蒸发掉了
<amoskong> 买个vpnfan
<StickMan> thinkpad E520何如?
<dungeon_jiero> Kandu: 请她吃个饭，然后逗逗她的猫。画画。
<snugglecat> 总怕自己做了东郭， 怕需要救助的人其实个狼
<iOpera> dungeon_jiero: shellex妹子没空
<snugglecat> dungeon_jiero, 堕入情网了??
<dungeon_jiero> snugglecat: ？？？
<dungeon_jiero> snugglecat: 我都不认识 shellex。。。
<snugglecat>  不认识她还逗她猫，画她xx体， 你是何居心啊
<dungeon_jiero> snugglecat: 。。。？
<snugglecat> ....
<dungeon_jiero> snugglecat: 只是知道她喜欢猫。。。因为看到了信息。她画画不错。
<iOpera> dungeon_jiero: 直接逗这个猫 -> snugglecat
<dungeon_jiero> snugglecat: 你是猫。。。
<snugglecat> :)
 * dungeon_jiero 踩snugglecat的尾巴。
<palomino|working> ......
<snugglecat> .....
 * snugglecat 喵~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 * dungeon_jiero 逃跑吃饭去
<snugglecat> 我还画了个猫呢
<snugglecat> dungeon_jiero, 等
<dungeon_jiero> snugglecat: ？
<snugglecat> 等等
<dungeon_jiero> snugglecat: 什么？
<snugglecat> 我也喜欢猫，也喜欢画画， 给你看看
<dungeon_jiero> snugglecat: 哦
<snugglecat> 等等， 我贴上去先
<iOpera> 画的不要，自拍照就要
<jyfl987> 猫我也喜欢 不过好男不养猫 额
<iOpera> snuggle 抱抱
<palomino|working> ..... , jyfl987
<palomino|working> 可我养了三只。。 , jyfl987
<zhenpeng> ..
<iOpera> 破马最女性化了
<palomino|working> ?_?
<tenzu> LOL
<dungeon_jiero> 还没。。。
<palomino|working> 等你看到我这部美髯时应该会改变想法 , iOpera
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 猫是野性的，我喜欢野东西。
<dungeon_jiero> palomino|working: 美髯公？
<tenzu> 美髯破马
<iOpera> 破马还自恋
<dungeon_jiero> palomino|working:  美髯公马
<dungeon_jiero> palomino|working: 是这样吗？
<palomino|working> 差不多
<iOpera> 求照片
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 嘿嘿 说明你是mm呗
<roylez> palomino|working: 是把尾巴剪了贴下巴上的吧？
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 猫不像狗那样太听话 比较有意思
<snugglecat> dungeon_jiero, http://imagebin.org/179818
<shellex> 嘻嘻
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 这是真的shellex?
<snugglecat> dungeon_jiero, 文件太大了， 刚去缩小了下
<shellex> 嗯
<kk> 新 编译或打包 • 我安装了ubuntu 11 竟然编译写程序时找不到库文件。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349888 我安装了ubuntu 11 竟然编译写程序时找不到库文件。 我用libpthread.a 不能编译。说找不到。系统环境配置了也不行。 统计信息: 发表于 由 pingha — 2011-10-19 15:38 
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，踢他
<shellex> 疼疼博士说有人叫我
<snugglecat> dumb1224, 看到了不
<shellex> 我就来看看
<palomino|working> ..... , roylez
<roylez> tenzu: shellex 公的母的？
<snugglecat> dungeon_jiero, 看到了不。
<shellex> 没事啦？我走了
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 猫会自己找乐子， 我家公猫找乐子都不回家了
<tenzu> roylez: 至今不详
<Kandu> dungeon_jiero: 只是了解下
<roylez> tenzu: hmmmmm.....
<snugglecat> 看到了没
<Kandu> roylez: 沒 y 染色體的嘛
<dungeon_jiero> Kandu: 明白了
<roylez> tenzu: 跑掉了，这脾性，估计是女的
<snugglecat> dungeon_jiero, 看到了不。
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/SpODT.jpg 国外媒体报道小女孩被两次碾压
<dungeon_jiero> snugglecat: 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> snugglecat: 没还没
<snugglecat> dungeon_jiero, http://imagebin.org/179818
<dungeon_jiero> snugglecat: 我看到了。
<dungeon_jiero> snugglecat: 恩。你心里有那猫呢。
<roylez> ofan: 那视频我看了10来秒就不敢往下看了
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 额 有的人养猫是阉割的 我不喜欢 还是让猫自己找找乐子好 
<snugglecat> dungeon_jiero, 啥意思
<maxselina450> 应该被吃了
<dungeon_jiero> snugglecat: 。。。我就算了。
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 我和你一样， 我也不想阉割， 公猫就没阉， 跑了。 我担心它是被人抓去吃了。 无声无息， 大院里的猫很多，每一个是我的， 而且我的猫还带着猫圈呢
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 不阉，命都没啊
<dungeon_jiero> snugglecat: byebye 我连猫的行为样子都记不住，不要让我想起我的超差记忆能力。。。
<snugglecat> dungeon_jiero, 好把
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 吃就吃呗 我虽然喜欢猫 但是不反对别人吃猫 
<maxselina450> 我都养过3只了，最后都悲剧被吃的结局。公猫就是经常跑。
<jyfl987> 社会就是这样 
<ScarletWolf> maxselina450: 。。。凶残的人，还吃猫
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 但是我猫是有猫圈， 一看就是有人养的。
<if_else> 各位，itouch 下面可以在 linux 面导入歌曲吗？谢谢
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 抓的人还管你是家的还是野的
<snugglecat> 所以说啊。
<Kandu> ScarletWolf: 你不還吃豬肉麼？
<snugglecat> 这社会。
<if_else> 我想入手个听歌？听歌的家伙都没有？
<ScarletWolf> Kandu: 猫不是用来吃的吧
<jyfl987> 不过这样也好 可以考虑给猫装个摄像头 到处带着
<maxselina450> 人家老外用猫挂iphone拍照，还能回来留下经典，我们的猫和iphone都挂了。
<palomino|working> LOL
<palomino|working> 我乐了
<jyfl987> 还可以给猫装个武器 让他进攻抓他的人
<snugglecat> 但是不阉割还有个问题， 猫是生育起来没节制的。 又不想困它在家，觉得猫就应该自由， 但是生育起来， 整个社区都全是猫了
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 装个炸弹吧
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 装个 gps
<palomino|working> 不阉割的猫还会彻夜哀嚎...
<maxselina450> 你们社区全是？恐怖～～
<tenzu> 叫春
<zhenpeng> 。。
<zhenpeng> 可怕
<snugglecat> 我母猫还是让他做了绝育手术才阉割的
<maxselina450> 叫春，妈的。
<palomino|working> 我家1号公猫一次叫半年 -_-
<snugglecat> 我母猫还是让他做了一次母亲， 生了四个小猫， 才阉割的
<snugglecat> palomino|working, 我跑了的公猫，基本就没停过。
<palomino|working> -_-
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 所以你这样对猫 就别怪政府这样对你
<snugglecat> palomino|working, 以前会回来， 出去俩三天，就在楼梯口叫， 我抱他回来。 吃完猫粮， 晚上又出去。
<palomino|working> ........
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 猫从未被驯化
<snugglecat> 问题是我楼梯口装着铁门， 猫不能自己进来， 出去倒是可以， 从1.5楼跳下去的. 回来时必须我抱他回来
<iOpera> 你们又乱说，把 roylez的相好害走了。
<roylez> iOpera: 谁？
<snugglecat> 最后一次好几天没回来，花了我几天晚上， 通宵去找，又花了好几天通宵在楼下等。 前后十几天啊。 找不回来了。
<jyfl987>  恩 现在的楼房 不好给猫打通道
<palomino|working> poor cat
<jyfl987> 以前独门独户那个 给猫一个通道很容易 农村里门板还留个猫洞的
<palomino|working> 猫洞进耗子咋办阿
<maxselina450> 去三天不回来就知道没结果了。还等那么久，专情阿。
<CyrusYzGTt> .. f16 de ibus-pinyin bu neng yong ,, yu men 
<snugglecat> 搞得我通宵时，一听见外面有猫叫春打架， 都下意识地跑到晾台去看。 不过都是白猫
<palomino|working> lol
<iOpera> snugglecat: 你迟早变猫的
<snugglecat> :)
<maxselina450> 我也觉得
<snugglecat> 不过还好，还留下了母猫
<jyfl987> 有猫 老鼠哪里敢来
<iOpera> snugglecat: 那你正好当公猫算了。
<snugglecat> 原来一对的， 睡觉都抱着睡。 所以我的名字 snugglecat 就这么来的。 现在名字都没意思了
<snugglecat> :)
<maxselina450> 爱猫的人
<ofan> jyfl987: 常用邮箱是多少
<jyfl987> ofan: $id@gmail.com
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 是1987
<if_else> 各位，itouch 下面可以在 linux 面导入歌曲吗？谢谢
<maxselina450> 在softcneter看看有没有支持的软件
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • linux下最大速度的下载方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349893 方法是：QQ旋风网页版离线下载+火狐插件downthemall 需要注意的是，不能断点续传，所以下载的时候不能暂停 用了好久了，速度很稳定的说 免费离线下载资格抢用地址：http://act.vip.qq.com/xuanfeng/act.html，不用开会员哦 1.png 统计信息: 发表于  ...
<ofan> 查看linux账户信息的命令是啥来着？
<ofan> 本地的
<jarodlau> w
<ofan> 账户信息 不是登陆信息
<iOpera> 啥叫账户信息嘛
<iOpera> id有一些
<ofan> 密码过期以来的，记起来了 用passwd
<jarodlau> ..
<maxselina450> 那是更改密码的吧。
<iOpera> 这叫账户信息？
<ofan> passwd -S
<maxselina450> 嗯。的确提供了信息。
<ofan> 你们就知道passwd能改密码啊
<iOpera> 你的账户信息，太晦涩了
 * jarodlau freebsd确实是做server的最佳选择啊,比linux好配置多了,怪不得amazon都使用freebsd做server.
<MeaCulpa> jarodlau: why
<maxselina450> arh不也很好配置吗？
<MeaCulpa> 看来大家觉得rolling的都很好配
<MeaCulpa> version based的都麻烦
<ofan> jarodlau: 人家都用openbsd的
<ofan> 要的是安全
<jarodlau> 一个sshd的配置就很麻烦了,arch上的sshd关机的话不会停止连接的ssh帐号,freebsd就可以,同样的sshd配置文件,到最后还得sysctl修改,折腾死我了
<MeaCulpa> jarodlau: 啊？
<MeaCulpa> jarodlau: 那是不同的服务管理系统的问题吧
<iOpera> 那只是执行sshd stop的事情。 jarod_chen
<iOpera> 软件都一样的啊
<MeaCulpa> jarodlau: 来用gentoo吧，linux kernel + frebsd flavour
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你好意思说，昨天谁跟我哭说要挂了的
<ScarletWolf> jarodlau: 记得arch是BSD-stype启动脚本
 * adam8157 可惜cfy不在...
<maxselina450> arch的就是BSD-stype的。
<LIHAO> 有D吧的么
<jarodlau> 还有多网卡的设置,freebsd下1行代码ifconfig="em1= ..." 搞定,arch还得修改rc.local,服了.
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 修復ibus了，，原來。刪除配置就可以了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 可是 yum 依然是出錯。。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: yum 啊...哎...
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 小白鼠你好
<gfrog> adam8157: 你不培训嘛？
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ .. 你好，，大白兔
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: laf
<adam8157> gfrog: 今天下午zupeng有事情, 放鹰了
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: yum啥情况？
<adam8157> gfrog: zeze啥
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 不說
<gfrog> adam8157: 你们真悠闲哪，苦逼青年继续码code去了
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt,  ibus 和 yum 有什么区别
<adam8157> gfrog: 7878
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt,  ibus 和 yum 有什么关系
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..我說的是 bug,,沒有安裝/卸載。。
<snugglecat> yum 也是一输入法
<snugglecat> 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ..
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你不是 ubuntu????
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ yum install ibus
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你不是用 ubuntu ?
<iOpera> 你不是 ubuntu
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 以前用，，大概 2年前用ubuntu
<tenzu> 求教: sed 's/foo/bar/g' tmpfile 里想在bar的位置调用变量i的值, 怎么搞?
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 现在你用opensuse??? opensuse 还没死啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..fedora 
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> opensuse 用啥包管理器的， 忘了
<CyrusYzGTt> 不知道
<tenzu> iOpera: .
<snugglecat> 十七届六中全会对推进文化改革发展作出部署，提出把社会主义核心价值体系融入国民教育，坚持用社会主义核心价值体系引领社会思潮，坚定中国特色社会主义共同理想，弘扬以爱国主义为核心的民族精神和以改革创新为核心的时代精神。
<snugglecat> 文化不是靠人民来积淀的， 是靠政府建设的。 儿子又得被洗脑更厉害了
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 现在的情况，跟 独尊儒术 一样目的
<tenzu> 算了,自己找到了
<tenzu> 神不靠谱啊
<snugglecat> 全会指出，中国共产党从成立之日起，就既是中华优秀传统文化的忠实传承者和弘扬者，又是中国先进文化的积极倡导者和发展者. 批孔， 是谁发动的, 除四旧是谁的主意？ 原来那些都是耀眼
<snugglecat> 全会指出，中国共产党从成立之日起，就既是中华优秀传统文化的忠实传承者和弘扬者，又是中国先进文化的积极倡导者和发展者. 批孔， 是谁发动的, 除四旧是谁的主意？ 原来那些都是谣言
<WiiW> http://www.youku.com/
<kk> WiiW ⇪ t: 优酷-中国第一视频网站,提供视频播放,视频发布,视频搜索 - 优酷视频
<ScarletWolf> WiiW: 。。。。
<snugglecat> 据说领导们日理万机，需好好调养，才能更好的为人民服务？
<snugglecat> 老百姓不需要调养的。 
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 日理万鸡，当然是需要调养的。
<snugglecat> 是啊， 日理万机， 想的是啥呢
<snugglecat> 723动车事故调查报告没出来，纪念币已经出来鸟~~~
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 额 你这女娃娃还管这个
<iOpera> tenzu: 乖。啥事情
<tenzu> iOpera: 没事了...
<snugglecat> :)
<jyfl987> 61一女在博客上哭诉，说是上街碰到了老公的老师才知道，老公给女儿取得名字是他初恋的名字。并说一直知道自己老公曾经很爱初恋，后来初恋出国才不了了 之。和自己认识老公一直很好，本以为自己是最幸福的人，现在才知道，原来老公一直没忘记初恋。一网友回到：其实你老公是想告诉初恋：我***。。。
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 。。。大概能猜到
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 你港港看
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 骂人话。。。算了吧。。。
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: lol
<kaio> XD
<jyfl987> 69参加了一个放鸽子大赛，比赛内天，就我一个人去了
<CyrusYzGTt> kaio§ f16默認支持 wacom..手寫。。
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 联想首超戴尔成为全球第二大PC厂商，超越惠普近在咫尺 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349905 坐拥全球第二，联想集团又创造了PC历史记录。 “联想取得了令人惊叹的增长势头，仅仅两个季度，我们就连上两个新台阶，从全球第四跃升为全球第二。”联想集团CEO杨元庆10月13日对外表示。当天，全球两 ...
<ofan> jyfl987: .....
<ofan> jyfl987: 哪里看到 
<ofan> jyfl987: 哪里看的
<user8888> windows 下面的xampp咋各种问题呢？\fs21
<kaio> 成為最大故障率廠商
<user8888> 1.7.7 版本的，apache默认无法启动，不知道什么原因
<user8888> 有碰到相同问题的吗？
<bcao> snugglecat, ,opensuse use yast ?
<bcao> or yast2
<MeaCulpa> user8888: 我没遇到过问提
<user8888> 最新的xampp1.7.7,没有碰到吗？
<snugglecat> bcao, 好像是的
<user8888> MeaCulpa: 前几天试验的1.7.4还没有问题，1.7.7就不行了
<user8888> 奇怪，不知道哪里出问题了
<bcao> 我知道SUSE是，opensuse没用过
<MeaCulpa> user8888: 哦不知道很久不用了
<MeaCulpa> user8888: 看apache log
<liemehoc> tmux能切换encoding吗，man里没找到
<user8888> 烦闷啊，那玩意我也不太懂
<jyfl987> ofan: 人人网
<ofan> 。。。
<tenzu> http://goo.gl/32YD6
<kk> tenzu ⇪ t: Solidot | 比特币泡沫破裂
<lainme> ofan: 你在哪个时区……
<adam8157> lainme: 囡囡啊 我没有QQ, MSN, 人人, 微博, Facebook, Google+....但是正经+8的啊
<lainme> adam8157: 你怎么了
<adam8157> lainme: 我在+8时区
<tenzu> http://goo.gl/32YD6
<adam8157> tenzu: 你今天很寂寞么...
<hata> 请问 g++ -L后面跟的dir是指什么？
<tenzu> adam8157: 嗯嗯
<adam8157> hata: 库的存放路径
<H4ever2012kk> 各位，请教个问题，我在emacs 里写c，开了 doxygen 模式。。。我用  /** blablabla */ 这样的注释，怎么能回车的时候在新一行自动加上开头的星号啊？
<jyfl987> latex好学么？
<hata> adam8157: 难道一定要绝对路径
<adam8157> hata: 相对的也可以
<tusooa> H4ever2012kk: tab?
<adam8157> hata: 要-lfoo 这样去链接库
<adam8157> hata: 那个只是存放目录, 是否链接要靠-l
<liemehoc> tmux能切换encoding吗，man里没找到
<hata> adam8157: -l 后面也跟了一个目录名，那是不是库的路径是这两个路径的组合？
<adam8157> hata: 只有-L和-I才跟目录, -l只是库名或者库文件名
<Zypeh> ARP污染要怎样处理
<bluek> 用arp 清洗剂
<Zypeh> 宿舍很流行ARP污染
<bluek> 双绑吧，要是每个人都欺骗且不乱了？
<bluek> 不过你没权限，你不是manage
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • 招募QT人才，待遇优厚 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349911 Job responsibilities: Designing and implementing mobile applications that are based on qml technologies and running on different mobile platforms (meego/s60). Job main requirements: 1. bachelor degree or above. 2. excellent in qml or javascript 3. excellent in C++ and QT 4. basic understanding of user interaction, usability, an ...
<luojie-dune> 阿当今天也寂寞了？
<hata> adam8157: 我的库放./Awesomium 里面 ，然后 我 g++ -L./Awesomium/ -lAwesomium ...........  编译说我找不到Awesomium/WebCode.h
<adam8157> hata: 你这是找不到头文件....
<hata> adam8157: 如果路径正确头文件是有的
<adam8157> hata: 加一条-I./path/之类的
<snugglecat> hata, -l 后跟的是不带lib和扩展名的名字
<adam8157> hata: 头文件用-I 调用的时候用""
<hata> snugglecat: readme 说带的
<snugglecat> hata, 如你要链接 libsnugglecat.so 你应该 -lsnugglecat
<adam8157> hata: 你这个应该只要用""而不是<>就好
<hamo> luojie-dune: adam一直很寂寞...
<snugglecat> 不带，就是不带
<snugglecat> g++ ... -L/usr/lib -lsnugglecat
<H4ever2012kk> tusooa: tab是缩进，呵呵，找到了是  M-j
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆，蛋蛋戴着帽帽呢。我不能总罩着你吧
<hata> snugglecat: adam8157 : readme 给我的格式是这样 g++ main.cpp -L/awesomium_path_here/ -lAwesomium -Wl,-rpath=./ -o MyApp 我估计应该是路径没有写对 用-l一定是指向.so文件的吗？
<hamo> roylez: 没事没事...大不了人肉找他去..
<jyfl987> hamo: 我带路
<roylez> hamo: 肉身攻击啊
<hamo> jyfl987: 你带路？
<adam8157> jyfl987: hamo坐我旁边...
<adam8157> hata: 你的头文件是<>吧 用""
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额
<snugglecat> hata, 你没家 -I 把
<hata> adam8157: 我看看
<adam8157> snugglecat: 他用当前相对路径 include的
<snugglecat> 哦
<hata> snugglecat: 我照着readme弄的 所以已经一知半解
<hata> 所以语句一知半解
<hamo> hata: gcc报什么错？
<hata> adam8157:  是啊<>
<adam8157> hata: 用""
<hata> hamo: main.cpp:8:31: fatal error: Awesomium/WebCore.h: No such file or directory
<roylez> adam8157: 蛤蟆蹲在蛋蛋的旁边？.....好奇妙
<shellex> 好累哦
<shellex> 不想工作怠工好了
<shellex> 对了，你们看我的字体好看咩 http://s3.amazonaws.com/imgly_production/2279571/original.png
<snugglecat> hata, http://elephantliu.blog.51cto.com/1107116/563298
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: gcc有个-rpath选项 - elephant_liu - 51CTO技术博客
<adam8157> shellex: 呀 你来了
<adam8157> shellex: Monaco...
<luojie-dune> shellex: 不算好。
<ScarletWolf> http://news.ifeng.com/world/special/wallstreet/content-4/detail_2011_10/19/9968338_0.shtml
<kk> ScarletWolf ⇪ ti: 朝鲜官媒论占领华尔街运动：《资本主义没有未来》 _资讯频道_凤凰网
<shellex> 差不多就好啦
<LiMou> hata:有 #include"Awesomium/WebCore.h" 在你的cpp里面？-I Awesomium的父目录
<shellex> luojie-dune: 我才懒得去写.font.conf
<luojie-dune> shellex:  看我的。 http://i.imgur.com/arK2T.png
<snugglecat> hata, 他的意思是， 不用把库放到/usr/lib。 运行时根据那个参数来找
<snugglecat> 朝鲜的未来，前途光明啊
<adam8157> shellex: 我的 https://minus.com/mbdRN48Q2t
<hamo> hata: 加参数-h 这头文件所在的目录
<shellex> luojie-dune: 好花哨啊
<adam8157> hamo: you sure?.....-I啊
<shellex> adam8157: 嗯
<roylez> adam8157 luojie-dune 都好丑...
<adam8157> shellex: 罗姐是设计师
<shellex> 其实我不懂字体，看着差不多就好了
<hamo> adam8157: -l是制定库的地方..他这个明显是头文件找不到么..
<shellex> adam8157: 设计师不是用mac的么
<hamo> adam8157: s/制定/指定
<luojie-dune> roylez:  恩。我是很丑。。。
<adam8157> hamo: -L库路径 -I头文件路径 -l库名字....
<luojie-dune> roylez: 主席说什么就是什么。。。
<shellex> adam8157: 只有我这种野生设计师才用Linux
<roylez> luojie-dune: 我说截图
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • C,总线错误?? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349915 viewtopic.php?f=163&t=328747&start=15 VC下正常，geany报错，gcc报线程错误 [c]#include"stdio.h" #include"stdlib.h" #include"time.h" void main() { int p,c=1,n=0,k,x1=1,x2=1,x3=1; int t[3][3]={{0,-1,1},{1,0,-1},{-1,1,0}}; float l=0.0; printf("1,剪刀;2,石头;3,布;0,退出\n"); do { printf("请输入你的结果:"); scanf("%d",&p) ...
<snugglecat> 野生设计师？？
<luojie-dune> shellex: 你画画很漂亮。
<adam8157> shellex: 他是还在找工作的设计师...
<adam8157> hoho
<shellex> luojie-dune:  *^_^*
<snugglecat> shellex, 有人要逗你的猫。 小心点
<shellex> adam8157: 对呀，设计师不管是不是在找工作都用Mac
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 恩。Kandu说不要。
<adam8157> shellex: 其实吧, 我是以前论坛里用RMS头像的那个...
<snugglecat> luojie-dune, 不要什么
<adam8157> shellex: 所以他没找到 哈哈
<roylez> adam8157: .....
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 原来那厮也是你
<adam8157> roylez: 你也想起来了?
<shellex> adam8157: 我不认识
<luojie-dune> roylez: 那个不是 ghostm么
<shellex> snugglecat: 我没猫呀
<roylez> adam8157: 一点点印象
<snugglecat> ......
<adam8157> shellex: 好吧 我开始混的时候, 你正挨个画骨牌...
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 去当猫吧。
 * hamo 版聊开始了...搬个小板凳...
<luojie-dune> shellex:  说实在的，在论坛我大概没和你说过一句话:D
<shellex> adam8157: 我好久没画啦
<shellex> luojie-dune: 但是我还在画，比如这幅 
<shellex> http://shellex.info/2011-09-painting-work/
<luojie-dune> shellex:  g+ 上看到 :)
<kk> shellex ⇪ ti: 2011年9月作画 | Shellex's Blog
<snugglecat> shellex, 有个人说 请你吃饭， 逗逗你的猫， 画画
<adam8157> shellex: 可惜咱们如花公司不招设计师啊...这边都两个了
<shellex> snugglecat: 哦？谁
<shellex> 但是 我没有猫啊
<adam8157> hamo: 有妹子的时候就会有版聊
<shellex> adam8157: 哦？我不是设计师啊
<snugglecat> <dungeon_jiero> 这个家伙
<shellex> snugglecat: 哦，不认识哦
<snugglecat> shellex, ==> <dungeon_jiero> 这个家伙
<hamo> adam8157: 妹子？
<hata> adam8157: 改了""，应该没有关系
<snugglecat> 找不到他原话了
<adam8157> shellex: 野生的也算
<luojie-dune> dungeon_jiero 就是我了。。。我以为shellex养猫呢。
<shellex> 我 9月画的好看咩？
<roylez> hamo: 你就蹲蛋蛋旁边还IRC ping他？
<hata> snugglecat: 那个 rpath 和 L 的区别是？
<snugglecat> hata, -L 那个是链接用的， rpath 是运行时的
<luojie-dune> 好看。
<snugglecat> hata, -L 那个是编译时链接用的， rpath 是运行时的
<adam8157> shellex: 你是被疼教授叫上来IRC的?
<shellex> adam8157: 没，太久没来了
<luojie-dune> 疼疼今天疼。。。疼他。
<shellex> 来一下也行的
<snugglecat> hata, 一般库放在 /usr/lib 的。
<shellex> luojie-dune: 好看吧～
<luojie-dune> shellex:  恩。好看。
<hata> snugglecat: 意思是，如果我把库放在 ./里 就用 rpath=./吗
<snugglecat> hata, 运行时， 默认是找 /usr/lib ， 除非设置了库路径， 否则运行时提示找不到指定的库
<shellex> luojie-dune: 画画好累的
<luojie-dune> shellex: 我一段时间前看到另一个画猫的。不如你画得可爱。
<luojie-dune> shellex: 知道。
<shellex> luojie-dune: 我现在很少画喵啦
<luojie-dune> shellex: 我从小想学，但是直线都画不直——到现在写字也不成行。大概学不会了。
<luojie-dune> 看到你画画好看，羡慕 :D
<shellex> luojie-dune: 嘛，不用直线的
<laodano1> hi everybody
<snugglecat> hata, 链接时用 -L -l 这俩， 如果不想把库复制到 /usr/lib， 或者在/etc/ld.conf.d/(具体忘了)里配置， 或者编译时指定 rpath，在运行时通过这些设定来找动态库
<luojie-dune> shellex:  额，也是。
<hata> snugglecat: 就是rpath 这个和编译是否成功没有关系吧？
<hamo> hata: rpath非常危险..
<snugglecat> hata, 没关系
<hamo> hata: 非常非常危险..一般不要设置成./
<snugglecat> hamo, 应该可以吧， 只是运行时必须得去到那个目录运行吧。 没用过这个参数
<hamo> hata: 而且也跟你编译成功没什么关系..你试了-h了么/
<luojie-dune> shellex: 是用纸和普通铅笔画的吧。
<hata> hamo: 等我一步一步来，以后再改rpath什么的
<snugglecat> luojie-dune, 要不用啥子
<shellex> luojie-dune: 嗯哪，买不起数位板
<hamo> snugglecat: 如果rpath设成./的话，意味着恶意用户可以用自己的恶意lib替换程序应该用的lib。。。
<caleb-> 纸笔才是王道啊王道
<hata> hamo 没有啊 我还没有看-h 是什么用途
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 而且总是"地上捡来的A4纸"...
<snugglecat> hamo, 那倒也是
<caleb-> hamo: 恶意用户可以用 LD_PRELOAD
<luojie-dune> shellex: 本来我买手机想学的——买了个可以充当数位板的手机。。。
<hamo> hata: -h 头文件所在的目录...
<shellex> caleb-: 但是我想要这个啊 http://www.wacom.com/en/Products/Inkling
<snugglecat> hamo, 我没用过这个参数
<kk> shellex ⇪ t: Inkling | Wacom Americas 
<hata> hamo 那和 -L 有什么不一样
<hamo> caleb-: 问题是，一个是显示的，一个是隐式的..
<snugglecat> hamo, -h?? 不是 -I 吗
<snugglecat> -h 相对路径？？？
<hamo> hata: -L是库的文件夹，-h是头的文件夹
<snugglecat> 我一直用的是-I 来指定头文件夹
<hata> 额
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 额。。。我到高中英语课本都画满。
<adam8157> hamo: 不是-h啊不是-h啊 是-I啊是-I啊
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 高三复习的时候才注意到
<hamo> adam8157: 等我查一下...
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 设计师 (盖戳
<adam8157> -L -l -I "" 啊
<snugglecat> shellex, wacom 怎么搭配 painter 啊
<hata> hamo 有反映了 但是需要把 <>改 "" 有没有不用修改的方法，好多都是用<>的
<shellex> snugglecat: 不晓得。穷人用不起
 * luojie-dune 拥抱 adam8157  ：终于有人承认我是设计师了
<adam8157> hamo: <>是去系统里找 第三方当然""
<hamo> hata: 等我查一下..<>这个的检索目录也是可以改的..
<hamo> adam8157: gcc最近改变特别大...
<snugglecat> shellex, 看他网站， wacom 直接在那板上画画， 但panter是运行在桌面上的啊
<hata> adam8157: 我把头文件复制到哪里可以解决？
<shellex> snugglecat: 画完导入的
<adam8157> hata: 不要这么做
 * shellex 好困
<snugglecat> shellex, 那用painter 干嘛， 不导入 photoshp 更好？？
<shellex> snugglecat: 对呀，ps
<shellex> snugglecat: inking就是得到纸和笔一样的触感
<hamo> hata: -I
 * luojie-dune 画随意画的时候只用鼠标，用 alchemy http://al.chemy.org/
<snugglecat> shellex, 那个我知道， 但貌似 wacom 和 painter 是配合的
<hamo> hata: -I 头文件目录 -include 单独引用一个头文件
<snugglecat> shellex, 我在看一个视频， http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/0c21p0dm3PQ/
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: Wacom数位板在Corel painter中的应用_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 wacom 数位板 painter
<luojie-dune> shellex:  也买个 N900画画吧。
<luojie-dune> shellex:  http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/pMYHyt2zBIA/
<kk> luojie-dune ⇪ ti: 诺基亚N900速画软件演示视频_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 诺基亚N900
<hata> hamo 好像行了
<jimmyxu> shellex: 围观卖萌？
<hamo> hata: 但你这个文件结构肯定有问题..
<hamo> hata: 这只是个workaround
<luojie-dune> jimmyxu: 对的。
<luojie-dune> jimmyxu: 你也好久不见了
<shellex> luojie-dune: 看上去好棒，收了
<hamo> hata: 你还得从源头改改..
<shellex> luojie-dune:  jimmyxu是我弟弟
<jimmyxu> shellex: = =...
<hata> hamo:  为什么
<hamo> hata: 因为gcc是自己有文件位置推断的..一般不要打破gcc的规矩..
<luojie-dune> jimmyxu: 真的么。。。
<luojie-dune> 有一对姐弟额。
<luojie-dune> *又
<CyrusYzGTt> shellex§ 神童姐？？
<hamo> hata: 跟gcc对着干，会被玩得很惨...
<hata> hamo 我还有一个问题。
<ofan> tenzu: 用mac的日历么？
<ofan> 同步google 的日历
<hata> hamo: gl 库 是什么东西
<hamo> hata: ....我怎么会知道...我连你什么程序我都不知道...
<hata> hamo: 额，好像和opengl有关系的，我搜索一下
<kaio> 剛更新了 opengl
 * luojie-dune 看看是否断线
 * shellex 觉得 alchemy不错
<snugglecat> 奶奶的， google corel painter wacom 都找不到
 * shellex 但是更喜欢在纸上涂鸦
 * luojie-dune 画画没骨头。
<hata> luojie-dune: 我在论坛看见你好像要在gnome-shell里加一个todo-list功能，有成果吗
<snugglecat> 我想知道的是如果用 wacom 配合 painter 画画， painter 直接在wacom上运行， 还是像手写版那样， 在电脑上运行 painter 然后才用 wacom
<luojie-dune> hata:  没有。 我现在用那个主意申请 去 Canoncial 工作。
<luojie-dune> hata: 现在我在找工作啊。
<hata> luojie-dune: 那肯定没有希望
 * luojie-dune 不甘心做印刷设计。。。
<hata> luojie-dune: canoncial 都不主张gnome-shell
<luojie-dune> hata: 笨啊。。。
<snugglecat> 视频都看不到啊
<luojie-dune> hata: 没说一定是 gnome-shell用吧。。。
<luojie-dune> hata: 用什么实现都可以
<hata> luojie-dune: 你自己在帖里说用gnome-shell 的。。
<luojie-dune> hata: 说的是可能。
<shellex> 肚子好饿
<hata> luojie-dune: shell的话比较简单
 * luojie-dune 该吃宵夜了。提醒了。
<snugglecat> shellex, http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTUyMzQ1NjM2.html 
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: Corel Painter X 代替传统绘画DIY设计软件Ⅲ - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<luojie-dune> hata: 没人帮我。
<luojie-dune> hata: 我没钱
<luojie-dune> hata: 我要工作
<snugglecat> shellex, 那东西是 wacom 吗
<hata> luojie-dune: 加个油
<shellex> snugglecat: wacom出数位板啊
<luojie-dune> hata: 额。好吧。。。收这种设计的公司，恐怕就只有 Canoncial一家又可能。
<shellex> snugglecat: 数位板就是直接连，然后在painter里面画咯
<Zypeh> 折腾FVWM
<shellex> snugglecat: 但是inking不大一样咯
<luojie-dune> Zypeh: 。。。瞎折腾
<luojie-dune> shellex: 直接出 SVG么。
<shellex> luojie-dune: 不晓得，看官方网站视频咯
<shellex> 反正到时候肯定去Windows或者Mac
<luojie-dune> shellex: 是 日本的，恐怕不会又Linux驱动。
<shellex> GIMP太烂了
<liemehoc> tmux能切换encoding吗，man里没找到
<luojie-dune> shellex:  mypaint
<shellex> luojie-dune: 一样烂
<Zypeh> luojie-dune, 想驾驶神器啊啊啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.04安装kubuntu时出现问题，敬请达人帮忙！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349921 下载完后，我在终端输入：sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop 之后出现 update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk cryptsetup: WARNING: could not  ...
<Kandu> shellex: 你用什麼工具作畫？
<luojie-dune> shellex: 哦。我都不会用。
<shellex> inkscape也烂
<liemehoc> quit
<shellex> Kandu: 铅笔和纸
<snugglecat> shellex, 哦，inking 是硬件加这个公司自己出的绘图软件么
<liemehoc> exit
<luojie-dune> shellex:  inkscape不是用那个的吧。
<Kandu> shellex: 然後掃描到電腦？
<shellex> snugglecat: 导出到PS
<shellex> Kandu: 嗯哪。扫描或者拍照（我很野生的
<luojie-dune> inkscape 能用数位板么。。。
<Kandu> XD
<hata> Kandu: 我觉得shell是新神器
<shellex> luojie-dune: inkscape性能和渣一样
<Kandu> hata: shell?
<luojie-dune> shellex: 恩。和 Adobe Illustrator基本一样。
<shellex> luojie-dune: 没人家好用咯
<hata> gnome-shell ，扩展能力比较强一些
<liemehoc> tmux能切换encoding吗，man里没提到
<snugglecat> shellex, 看 inking 就类似一个平板里面运行一个绘图软件， 我是想说， 那个绘图的是 wacom 自家出的么， 能否换成 painter
 * adam8157 闪了 各位 bye 妹子继续卖萌 :D
<luojie-dune> shellex: 我学不会ai，太复杂。。。inkscape是一步一步自己建立，ai是走两步，晒个功能。。。
<shellex> snugglecat: 这个inking就是在纸画完了直接导出成某格式咯
<shellex> luojie-dune:  具体我也不晓得哦
<hata> adam8157 拜拜，谢谢大侠相助
<shellex> luojie-dune: AI好啊
<luojie-dune> shellex 为什么呢。。。
<snugglecat> shellex, 可能你没明白我的意思， 就是在 inking 上运行的是 webcom 自家出的系统？ 是否可以替换为 painter
<shellex> snugglecat: inking 就是笔，记录你的轨迹咯
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 不是吧。随意
<shellex> snugglecat: inking不是板子
<shellex> luojie-dune: inkscape太lag了
<luojie-dune> shellex: 。。。没有吧。
<luojie-dune> shellex 有个非常快的，功能也够用的 xara。
<shellex> snugglecat: 我不知道inking支持导出成啥文件
<snugglecat> 但看那官方网的图片就是一个绘图版， 直接在上面画么。
<luojie-dune> shellex 数十倍于 inkscape 和 ai
<shellex> luojie-dune: 我觉得很卡。尤其是图层和obj多了以后
<shellex> snugglecat: 不是。是一只笔。和一个用来记录轨迹的东西
<luojie-dune> shellex 恩。不能显示多了。要关。
<snugglecat> shellex, 你是说 inking 是笔？ 那官网的图片的那版不是关键部件？？？
<shellex> luojie-dune: 所以太弱了额
<shellex> snugglecat: 这不是笔嘛～ http://www.wacom.com/en/Products/Inkling
<luojie-dune> shellex: inkscape的人很听意见，已经接受了半我的建议，这次更新性能强多了。
<kk> shellex ⇪ t: Inkling | Wacom Americas 
<shellex> luojie-dune: 我是debian，反正还是很lag
<luojie-dune> shellex: 哦，ubuntu中文里现在就 ee 一个 ubuntu了。
<snugglecat> shellex, 我误会了
 * hamo 也准备闪了，虽然到最后都不知道妹子是谁....= =
<shellex> luojie-dune: 我早不是ubuntu了...
<luojie-dune> hamo: 你也太笨了。。。
<hamo> luojie-dune: 求指点...
<luojie-dune> shellex: 恩。我也会回debian，一旦我有钱买电脑之后。。。
<hata> 都用arch吗？
<shellex> luojie-dune: 我是 红旗->FC->Ubuntu->Arch->Gentoo->Debian
<luojie-dune> hamo: 我刚才一直是说。
<snugglecat> shellex, 我看成这个了 http://www.wacom.com/~/media/Images/B-Slot-Carousel/Cintiq24HD_Bslot_Banner_210x149.ashx?h=149&w=210
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ t: Interactive Pen Displays and Tablets | Wacom Americas 
<luojie-dune> shellex:  我太弱了。 Ubuntu-Mint-Debian-Deepin ~
<shellex> snugglecat: 这是什么高端板子...
<metbsd> 英语报销怎么说啊
<luojie-dune> shellex: 屏幕
<shellex> luojie-dune: 你是游戏达人哦
<luojie-dune> shellex: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> metbsd§ baoxiao
<snugglecat> shellex, 就是 wacom 官网上看的啊 http://www.wacom.com/en/Products/Cintiq.aspx 应该是这个
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ t: Cintiq Pen Displays | Wacom Americas 
<shellex> snugglecat: 一般就是个类似手写板的样子上面有按钮
 * luojie-dune 恶名千里
<shellex> snugglecat: 这个是新出的...
<luojie-dune> hamo: 还不知道？
<snugglecat> shellex, 我看歪了， 看到和你说的不是一个东西。 
<hamo> luojie-dune: 我太笨了...
<shellex> 回家咯
<shellex> 下班啦
<tenzu> -_-||
 * shellex 饿了
<luojie-dune> shellex:  拜拜。
<snugglecat> http://www.wacom.com/en/Products/Intuos.aspx 看了一下这个的视频
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ t: Intuos4 Pen Tablet | Wacom Americas 
<snugglecat> shellex, 886
<snugglecat> 哦，看了官网， 那些table可以搭配不同软件来使用的
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 额。是吧。
 * luojie-dune 还是不掺合了。
<snugglecat> luojie-dune, :) ， 还是自己看好哇
<snugglecat> luojie-dune, 原来资料就在那， 自己不会找， 总是问
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 惰性和对未知的恐惧是主因
<hata> 是不是相当与触摸板？
<hata> 于
<snugglecat> luojie-dune, :)
<luojie-dune> hata: 类似，但是又有压力级别
<hata> luojie-dune: 呃～，原来这样
<tenzu> ofan: 半用半不用
<tenzu> ofan: 我用的mail和address book同步了google
<hata> luojie-dune: 如果不是黑板而是一个触摸屏那就好了
<snugglecat> hata, 自己去研究一个
<hata> snugglecat: 太看得起我了，D:
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • Ubuntu11.04更新管理打开错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349925 错误信息如下 无法初始化软件包信息 初始化包信息时遇到无法解决的问题。 请汇报这个“update-manager”软件包的错误，并且将如下信息包含在报告中： 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/cn.archive.ubuntu. ...
<snugglecat> hata, 可以啊
<luojie-dune> hata: 有啊。我的Nokia N900就是。我买这个手机有一部分原因就是这个。
<luojie-dune> hata: 3.5寸屏幕的直接画画。
<snugglecat> hata, 那些不是都是人想的么
<hata> luojie-dune: 你意思是自己画在N900上 还是带了一个触摸屏
<luojie-dune> hata: N900的触摸屏幕啊，
<luojie-dune> hata: N900可以用笔的
<hata> luojie-dune: 嗯，
<hata> snugglecat: 我想应该有类似的软件，远程遥控桌面的
<hata> snugglecat: 我错了，这种软件太低端了
 * luojie-dune 发现把过渡动画速度加快后，感觉速度就快了。。。
<luojie-dune> 有人听说过 bike-sharing 吗。。。
<luojie-dune> lol
<luojie-dune> 竟然真有这种东西。。。
<luojie-dune> 不行啊。。。还是墨尔本更好。
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<moriramar> luojie-dune, bike-sharing？是那種公家自行車？
<luojie-dune> moriramar: 恩。
<moriramar> luojie-dune, 那安大不就有嗎？
<tenzu> 今天第二次死机
<moriramar> tenzu, 真的假的？Linux？
<tenzu> moriramar: 是我自己的问题, 开了太多东西
<moriramar> tenzu, 呃……
<luojie-dune> moriramar: 那是什么？
<moriramar> luojie-dune, 安徽大學……
<luojie-dune> moriramar: 好吧。看到项目起始日期，我也好久没看国内新闻了。
<luojie-dune> moriramar: 我不知道
<maucat> vim问题：
<maucat> :unmap a | unmap b
<maucat> :unmap a| unmap b
<maucat> 帮助上说这两个命令是不同的,为什么啊
<hata> luojie-dune: 国内行不通啊
<luojie-dune> moriramar: 我看了最近 Ted Talk的视频一个结尾啊，由一个肯尼亚的小学老师讲述：他发现自己种的土豆有问题，不知如何解决，就花钱去网吧查——英文Google，然后就用上了，并且在告示牌子上贴告示让需要信息的人回复。。。
<ofan> maucat: 'a|' 和 'a' 不同
<luojie-dune> hata: 哦。
<hata> luojie-dune: 广州这边以前有
<maucat> ofan: 第一个命令是不是删除了两个映射
<maucat> ofan: 第二个命令呢？
<hata> maucat: 好像两个都是映射，不是删除
<hata> maucat: vim哪里有删除映射这种东西啊
<maucat> hata: ":unmap"就是嘛
<hata> maucat: 哦。。我错了， 为啥要删除 nmap 映射啊？费解
<maucat> vim问题：
<maucat> :unmap a | unmap b 
<maucat> :unmap a| unmap b 
<maucat> 帮助上说这两个命令是不同的,为什么啊
<maucat> ofan: 嗯。我知道了。第二个命令才是正确的删除两个映射
<maucat> ofan: 动手做了才知道，呵呵
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 2011年10月11日 egroupware (1.8.002.20111011)发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=107792 2011年10月11日 egroupware (1.8.002.20111011)发布. 下载地址： http://nchc.dl.sourceforge.net/p%20...%20.8.002.20111011.zip 如何升级，参见： http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_7cb52fa80100t9ka.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 粉刷匠 — 2011-10-19 19:05 
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/22783202/
<tenzu> ofan: 我的mail account和address book里开了google account, 然后ical自动更新了
<moriramar> luojie-dune, 我暈，你說的果然和我說的不是一個東西。
<moriramar> luojie-dune, 我以為你說的是Community Bicycle Program之類的東西。
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<step2by> 谁用kdevelop4啊 怎么配置呢？
<moriramar> step2by, 我用的，可是不怎麼配置呀？
<step2by> moriramar, 可是我运行不了啊 
<moriramar> step2by, 哪個系统，發行版，發行版版本，KDevelop版本。運行不了的具體現象。
<moriramar> step2by, 把上面的都報一下吧。
<kk> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • 11.10怎么设置标题栏透明？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349935 11.10下如何设置窗口标题栏透明？现在黑乎乎的真难看。 统计信息: 发表于 由 rzge — 2011-10-19 19:21 
<step2by> moriramar, ubuntu11.04 发行版不清楚 运行就提示No valid executable specified
<step2by> moriramar,kdevelop4
<moriramar> step2by, 發行版就是Ubuntu，版本就是11.04。Kdevelop版本可能要到Synaptic看，不過算了。你是用KDE的還是Gnome的？
<step2by> moriramar, 在哪看是kde 还是gnome呢 刚学。。
<moriramar> step2by, 哦，如果你沒有自己動手配置界面的話，屏幕上方有根條的是Gnome，下方有條的是KDE。
<moriramar> step2by, 或者黑黄色系界面的是Gnome，藍灰色系界面的是KDE
<step2by> moriramar, 那就是gnome
<moriramar> step2by, 先說一句，Gnome下我個人推薦使用Anjuta作為IDE而不是KDevelop，因為KDevelop引入有關KDE的依賴太多了。
<moriramar> step2by, 或者是搞Java的就用Eclipse。
<moriramar> step2by, 你試着打開下Gnome-terminal（就是終端），然後打kdevelop，把命令下所有的提示給出來看看吧。
<moriramar> step2by, 如果這樣就能成功，那以後就這樣用吧。
<step2by> moriramar, void DBusMenuExporterPrivate::addAction(QAction*, int): Already tracking action "F&ull Screen Mode" under id 72 
<step2by> kdevelop(2498)/kdecore (KLibrary) findLibraryInternal: plugins should not have a 'lib' prefix: "libkonsolepart.so"
<step2by> QSqlDatabase: QSQLITE driver not loaded
<step2by> QSqlDatabase: available drivers: QMYSQL3 QMYSQL
<step2by> kdevelop(2498)/kdevelop (qthelp support) QtHelpProviderAbstract::QtHelpProviderAbstract: Couldn't setup QtHelp Collection file 
<step2by> QVariantMap DBusMenuExporterDBus::getProperties(int, const QStringList&) const: Condition failed: action 
<kk> step2by:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<moriramar> step2by, 不好意思。
<moriramar> step2by, 這樣，你到 paste.ubuntu.org.cn 上把這個發出來，然後把相應的網址給我吧。
<moriramar> step2by, 在這裏發的話，連續刷5行會被禁言一段時間。
<moriramar> step2by, 等禁言時間結束把信息給我吧。
<kk> step2by, 您是如何知道驴友呢？  ㍫ 
<moriramar> step2by, 好了。
<tenzu> kk越来越诡异了
<step2by> moriramar, 为啥截不了终端啊 截出的就是黑屏
<moriramar> step2by, 這個我就不太清楚了。
<step2by> kk,什么驴友？
<moriramar> step2by, 我本人現在在用Gentoo不是Ubuntu，只能看看有沒有其它的情况。
<step2by> moriramar, 那我把信息复制了也可以把
<moriramar> step2by, 當然可以。
<moriramar> step2by, 另外kk是機器人，不要管他。
<kk> step2by, 很少。  ㍫ 
<step2by> moriramar, 晕了 
<step2by> moriramar, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/99318
<max__payne> Hi,11.10装上gnome-shell进不了桌面，有木有？
<hata> kk是未来战士
<hata> 11。10有什么亮点
<max__payne> 我想在最终放弃它之前在这里找最后一线希望
<dreamysirc> 以前不是^k^么，现在怎么是kk了
<wingofray> 我有个比较烦的问题，rhel4或者centos4里找不到intel gma965（x3100）的显卡驱动，不能显示宽屏分辨率。我又不想用虚拟机。
<moriramar> step2by, 不知道什麼情况。你終端下能啟動KDevelop嗎？不能又不想去折騰這個事的話，改Anjuta/Eclipse/GVim吧。
<hata> dreamysirc: 因为不再开心了
<dreamysirc> hata: 为什么？
 * maylis goto study
<hata> dreamysirc: 没有了笑咪咪的眼神
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,,怎麼修改 UID GID,,f16必須的，，不然問題很大
<wingofray> 有人在rhel4里成功设置过宽屏分辨率吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,,怎麼修改 UID GID,,f16必須的，，不然問題很大
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,,怎麼修改 UID GID,,f16必須的，，不然問題很大
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,,怎麼修改 UID GID,,f16必須的，，不然問題很大
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,,怎麼修改 UID GID,,f16必須的，，不然問題很大
<step2by> moriramar, 能进去 我还是换吧 谢谢啊呵呵
<wingofray> 额，为什么刷屏？
<kk> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<moriramar> step2by, 沒事。
<step2by> moriramar, eclipse能开发c程序么
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 你教我 好不，，地球未來的主人 bot
<moriramar> step2by, 有CDT吧？可以看看網上其他人的評價。個人不是搞C/C++的，不知道。原來我玩過Anjuta，那個反正也搞C的。
<step2by> moriramar, 好的
<dreamysirc> step2by: 可以的
<step2by> dreamysirc, 需要装什么 还是直接能编译
<dreamysirc> step2by: 自己查，到处有配置环境的
<step2by> dreamysirc, 好的 谢谢
<tenzu> ...
<caleb-> 刚才才发现前几天骂 unity 和 gnome3 的是 esr 大神
<caleb-> 结果 esr 大神 居然在这里被某人视为小白…
<caleb-> 呜呼
<tenzu> 哪儿看到的?
<caleb-> tenzu: http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=3822
<kk> caleb- ⇪ t: Armed and Dangerous » Blog Archive » Ubuntu and GNOME jump the shark
<caleb-> esr 大神成神之时，估计这里很多人才出生咧
<hata> 为啥骂
<GNUdog> Eric Raymond...
<tenzu> 很多gnome fans以投靠KDE做威胁,让gnome不要再乱搞下去, LOL
<jimmyxu> UPDATE: XFCE looks like where I’m landing.
<jimmyxu> :P
<lainme> 我觉得gnome-shell非常好……
 * jimmyxu oneiric 整个转向 gnome3 的时候就逃到 arch 上了…
<caleb-> arch 也转向 gnome3 了吧
<caleb-> 记得转得比 ubuntu 还早
<hata> arch没有界面怎么转
<caleb-> 当初一堆 archer 哭爹喊娘的问怎么降级回 gnome2
<lainme> hata: 只要是gnome的，都是gnome3。ubuntu如果不装gnome的东西，不也是没gnome3了么
<caleb-> gnome 3.0 就是坑爹的
<jimmyxu> caleb-: 嗯，顺便就逃到 xfce 上了…
<hata> gnome3 才刚起步
 * jimmyxu 现在还是上下俩 panel 那样子…
<hata> 等多半年吧
 * caleb- evilwmer 表示蛋定
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 紧急求救！进不了ubuntu系统了！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349942 WIN7+UBUNTU双系统，之前一直正常使用，今晚突然进不了系统，具体表现为到了splash画面之后，进度条完之后黑屏，然后硬盘灯就不闪了。求大神给出解决方法，感激不尽! 统计信息: 发表于 由 cwdgsh — 2011-10-19 19:59 
<caleb-> 奇怪的是没人站出来 maintain gnome2
<caleb-> trinity DE (kde 3.5 fork) 同时支持 qt3 / qt4 了
<caleb-> trinity DE 可以 qt3 为主也可以 qt4 为主
<caleb-> gnome2 就算不转 gtk2, 维护起来也不难
<caleb-> gnome2 就算不转 gtk3, 维护起来也不难
<tenzu> 只要gnome3别太变态,我就不回openbox
<hata> awesome真心爽， awesome》fvwm》shell
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 从ubuntu11.04升级到ubuntu11.10后，第二次重启就无法进入桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349943 我是单系统ubuntu，之前用更新管理器直接通过网络从ubuntu11.04升级到11.10，升级过程中要求我重启，重启之后一切OK，没有异常。 但是关机去吃饭，吃完饭后回来开机，一直停留在11.10的滚动条界面，下面的文字 ...
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 没有觉得evince和nautilus +gtk3 key的变得太丑
<tenzu> dreamysirc: 我没装gnome-extra, 而且不用的东西全删了
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 有没有，说错了
<tenzu> dreamysirc: gnome3默认设置除了icons,别的我都能接受
<caleb-> 唔，mate DE (gnome2 fork) 好像活得還行
<caleb-> 不過目前大概就只是改個名字而已
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 要换硬盘了，想试试在awesome下的kde软件，顺便实施gnome的嘛，额gtk3的确实难以接受……
<MaskRay> Weightless 哪里有下载？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 在？ 用fcitx？
<Guest89640> awk指令怎么用多个条件？
<Guest89640> 求救~·
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用fcitx-sunpinyin?
<roylez_> Guest89640: NR > 2 && /abc/ { print }
<Iansun> 五笔用户路过
<Guest89640> thanks
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用fcitx-sunpinyin? 现在不正常了
<namoamitabuddha> 升级fcitx后
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 用
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我fcitx升级到4.1.2之后怀了
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 好久没怎么整, 昨天晚上升级了下系统, 就爆了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 不知道有没有遇到过
<zhenpeng>  ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<zhenpeng> ／？？
<ofan> tenzu: ical 在删除一个event的时候会出错误提示
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 没有，还是
<ofan> zhenpeng: 出售VPN,SSH
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: ?
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 没有，还是4.0.1
<ofan> 如果不知道干啥用的，就去google
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 哦
<zhenpeng> 哪国的vpn
<ofan> 美国
<zhenpeng> 有多快
<ofan> 看youtube，youporn都不卡
<hata> youporn。
<zhenpeng> 要钱吗
<zhenpeng> 能试一下吗
<roylez_> zhenpeng: +1
<tenzu> ofan: 我没试过删除event,一会儿回去试一下
<zhenpeng> ...
<zhenpeng> roylez, ...怎么了
<roylez_> tenzu: 正在吭哧吭哧的编译meanwhile
<roylez_> zhenpeng: 你点子不错
<zhenpeng> 是啊
<zhenpeng> 没试过
<zhenpeng> 不知道有多快啊
<zhenpeng> 是vpn好，还是ssh好
<zhenpeng> 主要是翻翻的
<nasa> 没人啊
<jarodlau> michael出现在 house医生第3级里,我晕,好久没有见过他了
<caleb-> moriramar: 听说 freenode 现在对匿名网络都需要 sasl 验证, 所以 VPN 要用 sasl
<moriramar> caleb-, 之前是這樣，我之前也用了。可沒過多久直接就不支持連了，連用SASL都不讓用……
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 右键创建文档中如何安装模板？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349951 开始时以为那模板文件夹没用直接删了，现在才发现它的用处但重新建立的模板文件夹加如其中的文件无法加入右键模板中 统计信息: 发表于 由 count_24 — 2011-10-19 20:47 
<joelikeubuntu> 登录窗口一半是放大镜，键盘输入很慢，请问如何修复登录窗口和恢复？
<joelikeubuntu> 无人知？
<caleb-> joelikeubuntu: irc 一般几小时等到答案很正常
<caleb-> joelikeubuntu: irc 一般几天等不到答案也很正常
<nasa> linux桌面看着很累啊  很朦胧        感觉不像Windows那么清晰  有什么办法解决
<caleb-> www.google.com 现在全面支持 https 了
<caleb-> 墙内的兄弟快上 https
<caleb-> nasa: 估计是分辨率调错了
<nasa> 不是这个意思
<Zypeh> nasa：你调好分辨率了??
<nasa> 挑好啦
<caleb-> 要不是字体问题？
<Zypeh> nasa：都说嘛～～～
<nasa> 我受不了主题的配色
<Zypeh> nasa：可以改的
<Zypeh> nasa：主题可以改的
 * jarodlau http://i.imgur.com/yB79N.png house对阵michael..
<Zypeh> nasa：不如陪我玩FVWM，呵呵呵
<nasa> 系统带的几个主题无法给我泾渭分明的感觉
<Zypeh> nasa：可以下载来安装的啊啊啊
<nasa> 之前下载过几个  感觉都一般
<CyrusYzGTt> nasa§ 。。你不能換個nick麼，，nasa是邪惡外星生物的代名詞
<nasa> 呵呵
<Zypeh> nasa：http://gnome-look.org/ 看看，里面有很多很美的主题
<kk> Zypeh ⇪ t: Eyecandy for your GNOME-Desktop - GNOME-Look.org
<hata> 还有一个box-look.org
<Zypeh> kk：其实eyecandy有什么用的？？
<nasa> 主要是字体和他所在背景之间  感觉很模糊（相对于windows来说，不关驱动和分辨率）
<Zypeh> nasa：会吗？？不觉得
<Zypeh> nasa：改一改背景吧
<nasa> 给我的感觉是这样
<if_else> 各位，刚才用 kubuntu-alternate 安装，发现没有提示选择是否安装 destop ？
<if_else> 直接全安装了
<CyrusYzGTt> 那不是很好麼，如果國際網絡斷上一個多月以上，就很有用的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 问个关于audacious滴小白问题。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349952 如截图所示。Screenshot-Audacious 首选项.png 为啥自动编码检测器那个下拉框不可用呢。。。要什么解决呢～～～ 先谢了。。。。 btw. 11.04的菜单。。貌似不那么方便使用哈。。。可以恢复成以前那种样子么。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mcow ...
<if_else> 请问 alternate CD 不支持选择安装组件，只是提供字符安装界面？
<nasa> 就是字体和背景之间的     视觉感受      给我的感觉还不如win98的舒服  看着有点累  
 * Zypeh 打瞌睡了
<namoamitabuddha> if_else: 专家模式看下
<wtry> ？
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • vim 脚本中 执行 插入 模式的快捷键 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349955 我想用Tab自动识别我在是要插入tab还是想要补全，但是我想问一下如何在function中运行一个快捷键。 function! CleverTab() if strpart( getline('.'), 0, col('.')-1 ) =~ '\\[a-z]*$' 这里运行<C-x><C-k> else 这里插入一个tab endif endfunction ino ...
<iAlaska> Hello
<Zypeh> Yes
<kk> iAlaska, 好  ㍭ 
<Zypeh> Any problem ??
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用fcitx-sunpinyin
<iAlaska> I Was Just IN
<iAlaska> :-D
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 和尚？？ 好久没来了吧
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha<-一和尚， CyrusYzGTt<-一贫道， 我们这里宗教人士很多啊
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: 阿弥陀如来
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,貧道是 第一人稱說的，
<snugglecat> 怎么又变如来了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦， 那道士
<snugglecat> 不是有个贫道淫僧的吗
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 俺不是道士的，，那是教，不是家
<snugglecat> 哦， 你是道家？？？
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: 阿弥陀如来, 应供, 正遍知, 明行足, 善逝, 世间解, 无上士, 调御丈夫, 天人师, 佛, 世尊
 * Zypeh 表示他是法家思想的人
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你怎么能甘愿落后， 也来一句
<snugglecat> 道可到非常道
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ :-)，自然而然
<snugglecat> 天人和一
<Zypeh> snugglecat, 名可名非常名
<CyrusYzGTt> 道可恒道，非常恒道；名可恒名，非常恒名。    德可恒德，非常恒德；衡可恒衡，非常恒衡。    
<Zypeh> CyrusYzGTt, 强大啊啊
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 知道厉害了吧
<namoamitabuddha> sunpinyin搞不定
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, <CyrusYzGTt> 道可恒道，非常恒道；名可恒名，非常恒名。    德可恒德，非常恒德；衡可恒衡，非常恒衡。
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 你呢， 还有啥厉害的
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: 没有厉害的
<Zypeh> 0.o
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 你就酱紫被比下去了？？？
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 再弄一个， 吓死那臭道家的
<Zypeh> cfy 又来了。。。。
<snugglecat> knownbad 可恒 knownbad ， 非常 knownbad 
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你好
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 用sunpinyin么
<snugglecat> 我用怎么了
<snugglecat> ibus 的 sunpinyin??
<namoamitabuddha> 你啥版本的fcitx
<snugglecat> .... 我的是 ibus 的 sunpinyin
<namoamitabuddha> ...
 * snugglecat 真想看打架
 * Zypeh 围观
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 怎么了， 我是 ibus 的 sunpinyin 啊
<adam8157> cfy: http://blogs.oracle.com/ksplice/entry/the_ksplice_pointer_challenge
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: The Ksplice Pointer Challenge (Ksplice Blog)
<snugglecat> 谁去 #诗词联会的
<knownbad> snugglecat: 干嘛，叫春啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我用 kexec,, ksplice不會用
<snugglecat> knownbad, 没干嘛。 喜欢诗词吗
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 这只是几道关于指针的C题目
<snugglecat> knownbad, 英文 you too， 是否可以 简写  U2
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .。被你發現，吾是根據url和  kk的til判斷內容的。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你做啥子不好的事情了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ？？？？
<snugglecat> 鬼鬼祟祟的
<knownbad> 看你年纪。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 年纪怎么了， 喜欢的介绍你去一个 irc 贫道
<cfy> adam8157: 我全对了
<adam8157> cfy: 我最后一道错了 555
<cfy> adam8157: 除了最后一题，我加20..
<cfy> adam8157: 直接加了。。。。忘记了16进制转换下。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 0x14...
<knownbad> 年纪大的看不懂。
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯。我写了20....
<cfy> adam8157: 不过我觉得可以算我对吧。你说呢？
<adam8157> cfy: 算
<CyrusYzGTt> 不會編程的，，只會看小說的看不懂
<cfy> adam8157: 你怎么错了？
<adam8157> cfy: 我快废了...
<cfy> adam8157: ....
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 靠
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 昨天看cpu文档的是谁？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 什麼事？？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 俺木有看，，
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ...昨天你还在看intel的文档。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 俺在看 洪荒追憶錄
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 去 chinairc 吗
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不是，天朝irc的ip木有認識的人不去 
<knownbad> 买咖啡去
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我你不认识么
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用fcitx-sunpinyin
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不認識，起碼。俺木有在殘酷界看過你
<snugglecat> 亭外春山碧====
<snugglecat> 捧一卷书闲来度日====
<snugglecat> 谁帮我对这个对
<snugglecat> 亭外春山碧====
<snugglecat> 谁帮我对这个对
<namoamitabuddha> aron不出来了?
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不會，，我對的木工整，，木有詩意
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 对啦
<snugglecat> 房内春心动
<snugglecat> 可以不
<CyrusYzGTt> 室裏秋水黃
<snugglecat> 好的
<snugglecat> 我能抄你的吗
<CyrusYzGTt> 可以，不過這個不公正，也沒有詩意
<CyrusYzGTt> s/公正/工整/
<snugglecat> 过来啦， 有才女
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 过来啦， 有才女
<snugglecat> irc.chinairc.net #诗词联会
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,吾對不出，，不去獻醜了，，
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 姐姐，晚上好，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 没事
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我根本不会， 我也去了
 * snugglecat 就一不要脸的货
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不去，，吾要看小說，。不去看那費神字詞句
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 去啦
 * snugglecat 抱着 CyrusYzGTt 的小蛮腰
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不去
<snugglecat> 去啦
<snugglecat> 在那我不知道说啥呢
<CyrusYzGTt>  
<snugglecat> 才女跟我私了， 我这文盲说不上话呢
<pocoyo> 唉。终于有中文输入法了。
<pocoyo> G3真是伤不起。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你這麼快給你兒子找到娘了？？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, ........
<snugglecat> knownbad, 过来帮帮口啦
<snugglecat> knownbad, 面对才女不知道说啥。 你用英文和他对对子。 吓死他
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用fcitx-googlepinyin
<knownbad> 我英文不行。。。。
<knownbad> 面对才女以身相许就行了。
<knownbad> 他们不需要言语来表达的。
<snugglecat> ..............
<knownbad> i love you, you love me, let's make love.
<knownbad> 才女心里也很空虚的。
<CyrusYzGTt> knownbad§ 你要簡短點，， 
<knownbad> 问撒？
<CyrusYzGTt> 凹凸，日
<namoamitabuddha> 没人用那玩意?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：Banshee播放歌曲，放一会就死掉？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349965 版本:64位的11.10 使用系统默认的音乐播放器，播放歌曲， 放一会，就没有反应了，死掉了， 求解决办法～～～～ 感谢＠＠＠ 统计信息: 发表于 由 puras — 2011-10-19 21:52 
<knownbad> 我又不会打，文盲呢。
<namoamitabuddha> GOoglePinyin
<snugglecat> o 
<huahua2> ?
<namoamitabuddha> 发现fcitx更新后sunpinyin不能用了
<namoamitabuddha> 在尝试GooglePinyin, 不知道是否有词库
<snugglecat> knownbad, 文化是怎么来的
<namoamitabuddha> 词库导入
<knownbad> 人类蹲厕所是想出来的
<CyrusYzGTt> 我覺得 如果ibus-pinyin將古代詩詞句 當詞庫。就不用那麼麻煩了，泡妞也方便
<snugglecat> 文化實際上主要包含器物、制度和观念三个方面，具体包括語言、文字、習俗、思想、國力等
<snugglecat> 我们中国人真幸福。 思想已经有党妈妈为我们想好了。 不用自己思考。 多幸福
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯，也是，以此爲基礎，我們想木有的思想，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我们有思想， 都是当妈妈给的， 是外来的，不是自己从心里思考的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 推广之， 为什么我们都是山寨的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯嗯，，
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 繼續，我看小說，你說完就給你兒子講故事，，
<snugglecat> 好吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 滾吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 退朝
<snugglecat> [一种声音]日本评论小悦悦事件：这样的事情在日本是无法想象的
<snugglecat> 谁说的，前几年我还看一视频， 一对人见死不救呢
<snugglecat> 谁说的，前几年我还看一视频， 一队日本人见死不救呢
<huahua2> 那是社会的djye
<huahua2> 悲哀
<CyrusYzGTt> 希望 2012快點 來臨，，阿門，
<huahua2> 看来中国没什么希望了！！
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你不是看小说么
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 快去
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 本尊幹什麼 ，何時輪到你說話，，退下
<snugglecat> 喳
 * CyrusYzGTt 對這 snugglecat 擺手，讓 snugglecat 退走
<bao_> /
 * snugglecat 退走看喷嚏
 * CyrusYzGTt 伸手招來 影子軍團，說 snugglecat 不可留。 擺手 ，影子閃走
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好了， 你还让我看喷嚏不。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你說啥？？
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> 我啥也没说， 啥也没放
<xuan> 我的ubuntu10.04提示无法启动桌面效果，按照网上的办法还是没用，怎么办？
<tenzu_> 准备开始无家可归
<snugglecat> xuan 换 arch
<snugglecat> tenzu_, 怎么了
<xuan> arch不会
<tenzu_> snugglecat: 房东的房子可能要被政府收走
<snugglecat> tenzu_, 去上访
<tenzu_> snugglecat: 不去,又不是收我的房子
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 怎么装arm-linux-gcc？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349970 用新力得搜素gcc ，随便装了几个， 在终端：arm-linux-gcc -v 提示找不到命令，也就是没装上，有谁会装吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fe07fe — 2011-10-19 22:17 
<snugglecat> tenzu_, 或者你跟政府说”收房，可否顺带连我也收走“
<snugglecat> tenzu_, 好吧。 
<tenzu_> snugglecat: 毛,收到监狱里去接受鞭刑?
<snugglecat> 先说明下， 我是开玩笑的
<tenzu_> snugglecat: 你就是社会不安定因素, 别否认了
<snugglecat> 你是第19个看着房东房子被收而无动于衷的
<snugglecat> 先说明下， 我是开玩笑的
<yunfan> 什么房子被收？
<CyrusYzGTt> 管殺管埋 snugglecat 去留守
<snugglecat> :)
<tenzu_> yunfan: 我现在租的房子
<snugglecat> tenzu_, 政府是为你好， 让你买上属于自己的房子。 虽然等你工完， 房子也成危房了
<tenzu_> snugglecat: 我才不买这烂房子
<xuan> 算了，重装系统去，反正因为这个问题已经重装一次了，不在乎在麻烦一次。
<snugglecat> 对了， 房子一般多少年产权， 如果产权过了， 房子还没供完，怎么处理， 还要不要继续供
<snugglecat> xuan, 你啥显卡
<snugglecat> ....
<tenzu_> 房子不知道是99年还是永久, 我又没买过
<windwhinny> 70年产权
<snugglecat> 土豆是不是在美国上市了， 怎么变得酱慢
<snugglecat> windwhinny, 70年还没供完， 产权又没了，还虚不需要再供
<yunfan> tenzu_: 谁会不租房？
<windwhinny> sungglecat，怎么可能供70年的房子呢。。。。
<snugglecat> 哦
<tenzu_> yunfan: 反正我已经找好了后备,这房子不能住我也马上有地方睡觉
<snugglecat> 我是说万一呢， 就是产权时限一定的东西，过了时限还没给完钱的， 怎么处理
<windwhinny> snugglecat，应该是继续给钱吧。。。。
<snugglecat> 土豆是不是在美国上市了， 怎么变得酱慢
<yunfan> ofan呢
<snugglecat> 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ f16 安裝了 flash插件 64bit的，，不能看啊
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ f16 安裝了 flash插件 64bit的，，不能看啊
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ f16 安裝了 flash插件 64bit的，，不能看啊
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ f16 安裝了 flash插件 64bit的，，不能看啊
<kk> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ hi
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么Fedora的事情总找我....我不懂
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 嗯，因爲你的 nick在前面，，
<ashye> quit
<ashye> exit
<blue_> 我想装个arch 又无从下手
<blue_> 哈
<tenzu_> blue_: 哪儿不能下手了?
<blue_> tenzu, 安装程序都没找到
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 啥f16
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 战斗机？？
<tenzu_> blue_: http://www.archlinux.org/download/
<kk> tenzu_ ⇪ t: Arch Linux - Downloads
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ fedora 16
<snugglecat> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/JBvvC79-AAk/
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 假如你的Siri是个毒蛇妇 @最爱苹果粉_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 siri @最爱苹果粉 苹果迷
<snugglecat> 这个 iphone 的 siri 把口 好毒
<blue_> tenzu, 可以下载哪一个？
<tenzu_> blue_: 不知道就下载core image, dual architecture那个
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 。。
<blue_> tenzu, 哦哦
<tenzu_> blue_: 啊,有国内地址, 163, bjtu, lzu, 挑一个吧
<blue_> tenzu, 问一下啊，dual architecture 和i686有何区别？
<tenzu_> blue_: dual里包含了32-bit和64-bit
<blue_> tenzu, 明白了，呵呵。。
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 改用32位？
<blue_> 现在就下载。
<tenzu_> blue_: good luck
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ?? 。。你對錯人說話了，，本尊用 64bit
<CyrusYzGTt> 3.1.0-0.rc9.git0.0.fc16.x86_64
<caleb-> [22:34]	CyrusYzGTt	adam8157§ f16 安裝了 flash插件 64bit的，，不能看啊
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 所以换 32 位嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 我安裝的是 64bit的插件，，flash的
<caleb-> 话说 google chrome 64位好像还是没 flash
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ [adobe-linux-x86_64]
<CyrusYzGTt> name=Adobe Systems Incorporated
<CyrusYzGTt> baseurl=http://linuxdownload.adobe.com/linux/x86_64/
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ adobe的64bitflash-plugin已經release了
<blue_> 不会吧？种子？
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 我是说 lib"gc"flashplayer.so
<blue_> 有bt for ubuntu 软件吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> blue_§ flash-plugin 64bit的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> blue_§ 問 caleb- 
<pomhg> blue_: 有镜像下载点，mirrors.163.com
<pomhg> http下载
<blue_> pomhg,哦哦
<tenzu_> blue_: http的点进去,有iso下载
<blue_> 两者有什么区别？
<tenzu_> 下载完都一样
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 10.04上网奇怪的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349978 网络环境：教育网 问题：win7下可以登录论坛，ubuntu死活上不了啊有木有啊，介是肿么回事啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 sclvinson — 2011-10-19 22:48 
<Jakalala> caleb-: .
<Jakalala> adam8157: .
<Jakalala> Time
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 砸卡奶奶？？
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 猥琐男?
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 砸卡奶媽
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你跟偶讲一下Web hosting vps的区别呗
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 網站 主機 虛擬機
<blue_> 顺便问一下哈，arch 有没有compiz效果？嘿嘿
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 偶中学的时候倒是用过Asp空间和Ftp空间.他们和Web hosting有区别吗
<blue_> 正在下载中，下载完我先在ubuntu下vbox 一个，vbox几天之后再弄，先熟悉一下安装环境
<Jakalala> http://www.webng.com
<kk> Jakalala ⇪ ti: Free Hosting, Free Web Hosting, Free hosting, Free ASP Hosting
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ （網頁運行平臺 目錄 ）<網站<主機
<pomhg> blue_: compiz要自己装，看你怎么弄。
<blue_> pomhg, 哦
<SuperCat> GNOME3时代了，应该不用compiz了吧
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 能建Ssh的是哪个?
<SuperCat> Unity也不应该用compiz的吧~
<SuperCat> OpenSSH Server?
<pomhg> 有人不喜欢gnome-shell，很多人还是选择xfce+compiz
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ..都可以
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: .
<SuperCat> 不是GNOME/KDE的话，基本才会有机会去用compiz
<tenzu_> blue_: vbox里可能只能用gnome3 fall-back模式
<windwhinny> 我觉得gnomeshell很不错
<SuperCat> gnome-shell和kwm都支持混合特效
<SuperCat> VBox里面装上增强组件可以开GNOME3的gnome-shell
<blue_> tenzu, 没关系，我不用kde
<SuperCat> 不过因为VBox和KVM冲突，我把VBox砍了，而换VMware Player去了
<caleb-> 只是不能同时用嘛
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你能讲一下用他们建Ssh翻墙的大致理论吗
<caleb-> kvm 和 vbox 同时用做毛？
<tenzu_> CyrusYzGTt: 同求ssh科普
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 目錄 轉發 
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu_§  目錄 轉發 
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 太精简了.能罗嗦点吗
<SuperCat> SSH Proxy?
<SuperCat> 我天天用~
<Jakalala> En
<SuperCat> 端口转发
<SuperCat> 在本地产生一个Socks5代理
<jarodlau> web===ssh===you
<Jakalala> 你说的都知道
<SuperCat> ssh -qTfnN -D 7070 user@site
<SuperCat> 就这么用
<CyrusYzGTt> jarodlau§ 嗯 SuperCat 超茂 說的是正解
<SuperCat> 然后在Fx里面装FoxyProxy之类的插件，设置一下就OK
<Jakalala> 用Web hosting自建Ssh
<jarodlau> ssh 代理 其实是个隧道..tunnel..
<SuperCat> 用我给的命令连接成功后，在127.0.0.1:7070就有一个Socks5代理了
<SuperCat> 是的，是隧道
<jarodlau> 现在irssi,mutt都是使用的ssh挂着.
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你别转移话题呀.我要的是用Web hosting自建Ssh
<SuperCat> Web Hosting?
<SuperCat> 乃的主机可以自己装软件么?
<Jakalala> En
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ cpanel google
<SuperCat> 比如VPS这类的?
<SuperCat> 这个容易，直接装一个openssh-server就OK了
<SuperCat> 不是VPS就有难度了
<jarodlau> 搜索ssh4gfw,免费量又足,
<SuperCat> VPS基本不需要面板操作的
<SuperCat> 我是买了VPS，顺带爬墙的
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: Cpanel早已Google之.偶要的是它的大致理论
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 設置 保存 配置
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 借你的Ssh玩两天呗
<jarodlau> 原理就是使用ssh -D port在port(比如7070端口)建立一个 tunnel隧道,因为ssh是加密通道,所以gfw不能过滤ssh,所有就能翻墙了
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 木有自己的ssh,,都是 免費的，， cjb.net
<jarodlau> Jakalala: 搜索ssh4gfw,免费ssh代理,1年使用,到期了,直接再用email注册一个就ok
<Jakalala> jarodlau: 哦.谢谢
 * jarodlau 在天朝,没有ssh,vpn,pdnsd,连邮箱,google reader都不能用...
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: Cbj.net怎么设置的?是按照网上cpanel教程那样设置的吗
<Jakalala> G
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ cjb 直接 ssh -CvN -D 7088 -p 22/443(自己根據需要配置，只能從這兩個選擇鏈接的端口)Jakalala@shell.cjb.net
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 收到
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 又在学习观摩苍老师的作品吗
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 不是，在學習 滅世，準備 末日
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是偶道家的吗.怎么也有灭世
<imganquan> 我现在除了用gfwlist之外，*.googl.com/*全部都走代理。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 這是心魔的需要，
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 況且天朝 很合適 魔教，
<Jagdwurst> 看来又错过了神马
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你什么时候能斩断尘缘.消除因果.跳出三界
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 吾已發過 誓言 人族尚存 誓不證道
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 证那洪荒大道还是那永恒不灭的混元大道?
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 不知道，只要不是假道果，和那傀儡道果，，基本可以
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 偶推荐几本神书. 幽谷听泉人的<星云的彼端> 烟雨江南的<尘缘>
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 不看，俺只看 垃圾小說，， 本尊要安息了，，
<windwhinny> neuxiz这个游戏大家玩过没？
<lokirf> 图标是个力的game
<windwhinny> lokirf，是啊
<yangjia> loader 我来测试一下
<yangjia> yangjia，哈哈
<lokirf> 不怎么好玩吧
<Jakalala>  > Time.now.strftime ("%S:%M:%H %d-%m-20%y +08:00") 
<kk> Jakalala, 27:50:23 19-10-2011 +08:00
<lokirf> 不如Urban Terror有意思
<Jakalala>  %y == 2012
<Jakalala> %y == 2012
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<kk> Jakalala, 2011-10-19 23:52:40 +0800
<windwhinny> time
<Jakalala>   /quit
<snugglecat> knownbad, 
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你啥时候上的?
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 17:55
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:前两天都没在?
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 晚上有啊
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 大概我没上……
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:　叧一只也做掉了?
<alvin_rxg> 没……
<alvin_rxg> nach 6 monate
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 那你前段时间上哪了?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 又瘫了?
<alvin_rxg> 没……
<alvin_rxg> 哪个前段时间？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 上个周末，好像
<alvin_rxg> 医院啊。不是知道的么？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我不知道你又去了……
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 都以为你不在了,呵呵
<alvin_rxg> `_?
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<louxiu> 请问怎么装kde的api 手册？gentoo
<louxiu> kdebase meta好像没有 doc的 use flag
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 你好毒啊
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 毒，厚也。害人之艸，往往而生
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 你想说我厚道吗，哈哈
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> knownbad, 能求个真相吗
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=51686 这个说的是对的吗
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 铂程斋--各国立法避免见死不救：法国规定不施救可判5年
<snugglecat> knownbad, 就说你美国的。 我听到另一个解释说没一个国家有见死不救立法的， 不知道哪个对
<Jagdwurst> 这网站怎么还没挂啊
<snugglecat> :) 是啊
<snugglecat> 怎么还没挂啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, 求真相， 你在美国， 清楚不
<snugglecat> 美国真的会为见死不救立法， 还是那是道听途说的
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 美国能上这网吗?
<blue_> 终于把 arch给装好啦
<blue_> 妈妈的，x界面要自己装？
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: http://bbs.yulin7.com/read.php?tid=81198  最新一起 penti pic
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: 【图说】当不义写进了法律，抵抗就成为了义务 （10.19）|玉林茶楼 - 玉林星期网论坛 - Powered by phpwind
<alvin_rxg> blue_: 奶奶的，x 界面不用自己装！
<blue_> alvin_rxg, 为什么我进去只有终端？
<alvin_rxg> lol
<blue_> ls -a 什么也没有
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我在 windows 下 synaptics 驱动了经最新了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:  还是很难用
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:  你上次怎么搞的?
<snugglecat> 能吧
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 触摸板？我那在 windows 下不是 synaptics
<snugglecat> knownbad, 在不
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: linux 下两指 scrolling 特别敏感
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: windows 下１０次里只能成功３次
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 呃
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 那你用啥?
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 一个 a 开头的，不知道是啥，很久没看了。
<ofan> yooooo
<knownbad> 不在不
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国真的会为见死不救立法， 还是那是道听途说的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 告诉我啦
<knownbad> 不知。
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 但不太可能。 
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> 哦， 就是说那文章说的不对了。 看的他说的有鼻子有眼的
<knownbad> 以前有人因为救人反被告的事。
<dumb1224> 网易好像也有类似的报道
<snugglecat> knownbad, 那个文章也有说， 在美国，如果一个人没有受过专门训练，原则上即使遇到需要急救的情形，也不要轻易动手。
<snugglecat> 好像必须打911
<knownbad> 反正自由是有代价的。
<knownbad> 而且人口这么多不会缺几个。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我只想知道那文章说的是不是事实， 不知道我再查其它资料。 我只想向你这在美国住的人证实一下
<snugglecat> 规定了特殊关系人之间的责任，比如消防人员、急救人员有责任救助危境中的公众，配偶之间互相救援，父母子女之间的救援，还有相当一部分的州将此法律延伸到普通百姓，任何人需要对求助的陌生人予以协助。
<snugglecat> 一些州规定，发现陌生人受伤时，如果不打“911”电话，可能构成轻微疏忽罪。
<alvin_rxg> songshinan: 转个严肃的黄段子：【六中全会】“不要…不要…不要…！” “要…要…要！大力…大力…深入…深入…还要…还要…！” 祝六中全会圆满成功！
<snugglecat> knownbad, 按我理解的是相关公职人员，亲属关系的，必须协助。 不轻易亲自救助， 但必须打911
<snugglecat> knownbad, 按我理解的是相关公职人员，亲属关系的，必须协助。 一般人，不轻易亲自救助， 但必须打911
<snugglecat> 一些州
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 终于不耐寂寞了？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 给我女人。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 他还被他女人搞得昏头转向呢
<alvin_rxg> 他女人不要
<knownbad> 打911是正常的事，救不救是另一回事。
<snugglecat> 问题是不打
<knownbad> 我只要jessica alba.
<knownbad> .
<snugglecat> 算不算过错
<snugglecat> 像小锐锐这件事， 那18个人在美国怎么处理， 不说道德上， 只说法律上。 是否不救助也得打110
<snugglecat> 120
<alvin_rxg> 没人谴责的
<snugglecat> 我想应该做的是，至少打个电话， 进一步的 拦一下后面的车。 私家车故障了， 不也是需要放个什么警告牌什么的， 让后面的车注意的吗
<blue_> x配置不起来哈，一下子把arch打入冷宫
<alvin_rxg> 那车是他们自己的，人不是。
<snugglecat> 要是我，我也不敢去碰， 不知道移动她会有什么问题， 但至少会打个电话。
<blue_> 上次有个家伙卖ssh 的，多少钱？
<alvin_rxg> blue_: pacman -S gnome
<snugglecat> blue_, 那家伙多少钱，还是 ssh 多少钱， 你想直接把他买了吗
<blue_> alvin_rxg, 我已经rm了
<blue_> snugglecat, 我问问ssh多少钱嘿
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 它是 ofan 
<blue_> 哦
<blue_> ofan,在不
<snugglecat> 可能回去拦一下车， 但没真正遇到过， 只能说可能
<ofan> blue_: 在
<snugglecat> 但一定会打个电话， 不做点事情，我自己都过不去呢
<ofan> blue_: ssh 9元/月
<blue_> ofan,晕，租的啊？
<snugglecat> knownbad, jessica alba 不好看， 太瘦
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 不是说不从道德上说， 只说法律上是否有规定。 我从喷嚏看到的一篇文章说， 美国，法国等都有类似的。
<knownbad> 你喜欢五花肉？
<snugglecat> 不知道是否真的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不喜欢五花肉， 但也讨厌白骨精， 她太瘦了， 营养不良啊
<snugglecat> 不喜欢那类型的
<zdon> ？
<zdon> 每次上线都看到你
<snugglecat> 我吗
<snugglecat> 我基本就没下过
<zdon> 嗯嗯
<zdon> -_-||
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我喜欢酱紫的 http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQryquXQaCyxkImr31uqFSfaHt_M1XvJmdEuBJXDW4NfHBlkrn4ug
<knownbad> 她刚生比比怎么会瘦？
<knownbad> 去死。
 * Jagdwurst lolicon
<knownbad> 试试scarlet johanson.
<knownbad> 忘了怎么拼。
<snugglecat> http://s1.it.itc.cn/z/forum_attachment/day_060809/2006841893601050_viGniU0yr86Z.jpg 这个也不错
<snugglecat> 不知道她生比比， 就是以前找西方女人画画， 她就一大堆， 烦都烦死了。 她那么红吗
<snugglecat> scarlett johansson 这个把
<snugglecat> 眼部一下还不错， 上面太短了， 额头太短了
<snugglecat> 怎么说呢，发际太下了
<snugglecat> 或者说额头太宽，显得短了。
<snugglecat> 好像，科技都向人工智能发展了， iphone 的 siris， google 的图片搜索
<snugglecat> http://img.ph.126.net/Ckg-u1iVxW5KlkQP1S6Htw==/1550082696746718482.jpg 这个也不错
<alvin_rxg> 那是 avril lavigne ?
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: http://92.226.103.61:3000/sortDataThpt.html  <== 那个 ip 经常很高的带宽……
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Network Throughput: Local Hosts - Data Sent+Received
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 应该是的
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 但她的歌不大喜欢
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 啥?
<alvin_rxg> ntop 页面打不开了。。
<snugglecat> 一游戏视频，一个女的穿着露池装打枪战
 * dieyushi 
<xiaoy> >Time.now
<ofan> blue 走了？
 * luojie-dune 抱抱 alvin_rxg
<snugglecat> ...
 * alvin_rxg 踢开
 * luojie-dune 第一次被踢。。。
<knownbad> 纳粹暴力来了
<alvin_rxg> 貌似我没权利 ban 么
<alvin_rxg> grrrr
<fishoneeyed> 今天晚上没有人。
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 你也发坏。。。
<luojie-dune> fishoneeyed: 没人陪你
<snugglecat> knownbad, mandarin 啥意思， 怎么有教 a place to learn Mandarin Chinese
<snugglecat> 国语????
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 你也在国语？？？
<fivesheep> snugglecat: 提供一个给洋人学中文的地方
<fivesheep> 喜欢的话， 可以常驻
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 哦，酱紫啊
<snugglecat> 我不懂英文
<snugglecat> 教不教论语
<snugglecat> 我再找找有无其他中文的贫道
<snugglecat> 找到一个##chzz， 主题是 Humans don't deserve to walk on this planet.
<snugglecat> 不知聊什么的
<snugglecat> 有俩聊天室的主题是关于小锐锐的
<fishoneeyed> luojie-dune: 没什么陪我。
<luojie-dune> 不说了。
<snugglecat> 我错了，暂时只有一个
<snugglecat> ##chzz
<fishoneeyed> luojie-dune: 咋了？
<luojie-dune> fishoneeyed: 没事，放过我吧。
<knownbad> snugglecat: ?
<knownbad> 不会吧？
<fishoneeyed> snugglecat: 那里没什么人呀。
<snugglecat> ##chzz 看看， 那个 topic 的链接就是
<snugglecat> 看那链接
<knownbad> mandarin没听股？
<snugglecat> knownbad, Topic for ##chzz is: Humans don't deserve to walk on this planet. http://www.periscopepost.com/2011/10/toddler-hit-and-run-video-shocks-china-the-world | #chzz 聊天室主题中的链接讲的是小锐锐的事情
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ t: Toddler hit and run video shocks China, the world | The Periscope Post
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 貌似那是讲英文的， 我还是不在那说了，怕被骂
<gebjgd> archlinux arm 都3.0.6内核了
<fivesheep> English is one of the most important skills for getting good jobs
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你什么时候去米国？
<fivesheep> and it's a key to a greater new world
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你去哪里
<fishoneeyed> fivesheep: 他要去看你。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不去
<fivesheep> 好
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 去呗，帮我带个kindle
<fivesheep> fishoneeyed: 不是可以直接快递到德国么
<fivesheep> 还用带么
<fishoneeyed> fivesheep: 贵。没钱呗。
<fishoneeyed> fivesheep: 省钱的法子，就得求人带。
<snugglecat> fishoneeyed, 你不是还得请人吃饭么
<knownbad> gebjgd: 佛萝莉达呢？
<knownbad> fivesheep: actually espanol is more important in calfornia.
<fishoneeyed> snugglecat: 那不一样。
<fishoneeyed> snugglecat: 请人吃饭看得见，花在汇率上就不值了。
<snugglecat> 哦， 那我不懂， 没概念 
<knownbad> 应该说附加价值不一样。
<snugglecat> 不懂，没概念
<fishoneeyed> snugglecat: 不过无所谓了。
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 在看别人教老外学国语
<fishoneeyed> snugglecat: 什么地方？
<snugglecat> #Mandarin 呢
<snugglecat> 狂晕
<snugglecat> 不懂英文
<kk>  06:10
#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-20
<Kandu> luojie-dune: 早
<wzlxx> qt 接收到串口发送的的QBypeArray数据，是连续的，但如何每个字节间加个空格
<luojie-dune> Kandu: 早
<wzlxx> 呃，谁写过QT？
<luojie-dune> wzlxx:  snugglecat 
 * luojie-dune 每天拥抱 pocoyo  一次。
<pocoyo> ...
<luojie-dune> 早安
<roylez> luojie-dune: 就知道抱，你以为你自己天线宝宝
<luojie-dune> roylez: 恩。我是骨头宝宝
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 安装kubuntu 11.10后tilda无法切换标签 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350016 打开两标签后就无法切换到另外一个标签了 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiufeng — 2011-10-20 9:10 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/fad-2011-beijing-feedback-survey.html   本尊被污衊了，根本就木有參加
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: FAD 2011 北京回馈调查 — LinuxTOY
<georgetso> hello
<georgetso> anybody? 
<georgetso> 求助啊求助
<kk> georgetso, 好  ㍡ 
<georgetso> 昨晚我把服务器 sudo shutdown -h +30
<georgetso> 今天早晨来就登陆不进取
<georgetso> ubuntu login: 要求输入用户名后
<georgetso> 就说 "the system is going down for maintenance in 5 minutes"
<georgetso> 然后就又让我login
<georgetso> 无限循环啊
<georgetso> 求助
<georgetso> ??
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 幫我跟 adam說，，http://linuxtoy.org/archives/fad-2011-beijing-feedback-survey.html   本尊被污衊了，根本就木有參加
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<georgetso> 木人么？
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 发生什么事了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 幫我跟 adam說，，http://linuxtoy.org/archives/fad-2011-beijing-feedback-survey.html   本尊被污衊了，根本就木有參加
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 谁污蔑你了？
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ adam 說是我的 nick，，我根本就木有參加
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu11.10可不可以禁用客人会话？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350021 Ubuntu11.10可不可以禁用客人会话？ 就是能不能像Windows那样可以禁用或启用来宾账户(Guest)登录 统计信息: 发表于 由 ddm — 2011-10-20 9:29 
<yangjia_> aix上面有大于8GB的文件需要打包，用什么命令？
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，这个文章里提到了你的nick，但你根本没参加，对吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 嗯
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 这个文章是adam写的？
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 不是
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: adam在我们自己的IRC里都是adam_gone。。。不知道哪去了
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 哦。。算了。。沒什麼大的影響，，只是覺得，，被 adam說出我的 全 nick ，，有點不舒服
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§  
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 壞人，爲麼補全我的 nick,.
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ http://linuxtoy.org/archives/fad-2011-beijing-feedback-survey.html   本尊被污衊了，根本就木有參加
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ http://linuxtoy.org/archives/fad-2011-beijing-feedback-survey.html  
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sistema-icaro.blogspot.com/2011/10/xo-robot-sugar-y-robots.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: ICARO: Xo robot (sugar y robots)
<MeaCulpa> 7, 用世界上第一个男人的名字做名字，不被诬蔑才怪
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 你是在irc里吼了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 嗯
<leaveboy> *吼什么*
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君，有好事么？
<tonghuix> *试试效果*
<jet_cn> ofan还没上线么
<roylez> jet_cn: 你找他有事？
<roylez> jet_cn: 那厮没交保护费，见了就踢，对不 adam8157 
<jet_cn> 额，昨天向他买个vpn
<jet_cn> 我这里网速慢，右键没发出去，今天才发的
<jet_cn> sorry，是邮件，不是右键。全拼打字容易出错
<jet_cn> roylez 倒经常都见你在线
<MeaCulpa> yangjia_: 文件大又如何？
<roylez> jet_cn: 不关机，24小时在
<jet_cn> roylez 7*24
<roylez> jet_cn: Y
<happyaron> roylez: 那你op呢
<jet_cn> roylez 我准备入手一台二手机器，捣鼓捣鼓
<MeaCulpa> yangjia_: gnutar不知道行不行
<roylez> jet_cn: o...鼓捣啥
<jet_cn> roylez 数据库集群
<roylez> jet_cn: ....
<roylez> jet_cn: ....
<jet_cn> roylez 、、、
<luojie-dune> lol
<MeaCulpa> ...
<roylez> ...
<jet_cn> roylez 学习中...
<MeaCulpa> yangjia_: man backup
<roylez> yangjia_: 下次记得信春哥
<roylez> ...
<happyaron> yangjia_: 信主席
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: [root@vspvioc2][/]#ulimit -f
<MeaCulpa> unlimited
<MeaCulpa> 我的aix7文件本身没8g的限制
<MeaCulpa> 所以完全是老tar的问题...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你哪里找的8G的tar？
<MeaCulpa> "天生一个仙人洞，无限风光在险峰" -- 主席语录
<roylez> MeaCulpa: alias tar=/usr/linux/xxxxx/bin/tar
<MeaCulpa> roylez: gnu tar吧大概，aix的可能只有8g
<MeaCulpa> roylez: >8G文件 aix有backup命令，和我以前看的hpux一样，UNIX嘛，Enterprise
<MeaCulpa> Solution总是有的，不管有多烂
<adam8157> roylez: RHCE培训中
<roylez> adam8157: 培训煎蛋么？
<MeaCulpa> 扯蛋吧
<roylez> adam8157_away: o，打错，培训简单么？....
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<ScarletWolf> 煎蛋啊。。。好久没吃过了
<Pwnna> o.O
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • 窗口无法隐藏标题栏了，怎么回事 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350028 我的系统就前两天更新了一下，还是10。04，然后重启起之后就无法隐藏标题栏了，不论是Window Applets 还是maximus 就是无法隐藏了，有谁知道是什么原因吗？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jueyue — 2011-10-20 10:24 
<xue> 我升级完11.10后。。无声音。
<xue> 求解救
<leaveboy> 装声音驱动把
<xue> 如何去找适合的驱动？谢谢
<leaveboy> 给你说个简单的方法
<leaveboy> 直接重装可能比你找驱动快点
<xue> 呃。。我正有此意。。
<leaveboy> 30分钟基本系统就OK
<xue> 主要是我没备份好。
<leaveboy> 一般没什么好备份的
<leaveboy> 自己用的东西搞下就行了
<xue> 唉。。悲剧了
<Kandu> 163 源不支援 fedora 14 以上版本麼?
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • 怎么实现这个透明效果？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350031 怎么实现这个透明效果？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2011-10-20 10:36 
<ScarletWolf> Kandu: 支持的
<ScarletWolf> Kandu: 只是那个帮助页面一直没更新。。。
 * luojie-dune 的手机终于恢复了。。。
<Kandu> ScarletWolf: thx :)
<luojie-dune> google的错误么。。。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你会实现pascal编译器么
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不會
<Kandu> jyfl987: 會是另一個
<jyfl987> http://product.dangdang.com/product.aspx?product_id=21010540      Kandu
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: 编译器设计之路 - 图书 - 当当网
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 移民专家，你好。
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: lol
<jyfl987> 路透社报导，美国正向中国施压，要求北京解释为什么用国家防火墙屏蔽美国互联网公司的网站。 美国驻世贸组织大使Michael  Punke在发给中国世贸大使的信中说，对于希望向中国客户和商业机构提供服务的美国公司来说，在网络上能被中国用户访问，这一点越来越重要。Punke 说，有些中国以外的公司向中国客户提供服务时面临挑战，因为他们的
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 
<jyfl987> http://coolshell.cn/articles/5651.html
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: Stay Hungry, Stay Foolish ！！ | 酷壳 - CoolShell.cn
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<snugglecat> ofan, 应该说 低价出租。
<snugglecat> ofan, 昨晚就有人被你误导了
<ofan> snugglecat: 出售
<snugglecat> 你不是 xx/每月 么。 也许是我的概念和你不一样。
<ofan> http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f16480831o1p1.html
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: 佛山碾压女童案多名冷漠路人现身回应 - 小悦悦车祸冷血第一路人现身西安，为了出名竟然冒充司机 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<snugglecat> ofan, 别再哪这个来刺激我啦
<snugglecat> ofan, 打算做鸵鸟
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 爲了你的兒子，趕快移民吧
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, :)
<snugglecat> “ofan, 别再拿这个来刺激我啦”， 貌似酱说的，会是第19个。 我真的变成酱紫了吗
<snugglecat> “ofan, 别再拿这个来刺激我啦，打算做鸵鸟”， 貌似酱说的，会是第19个。 我真的变成酱紫了吗
<snugglecat> 那18个都是鸵鸟， 我也是了？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> 那我就當第20個，冷漠無情是天朝的特色
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 这些新闻看得太多， 会否越来越麻木
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 那很好，反正社會不好，無所謂，就算想改造，也得是 gcd的zy才行
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 吾修的是 太上無情錄
<snugglecat> 好吧， 我修佛把
<snugglecat> 谁帮我带入佛门
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§  
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 冷漠， 我想是有个过程， 使中国人慢慢变得冷漠。 我不认为中国人本质是冷漠的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 吾也不認爲，可是在上層的指標中 也只能這樣
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 哎，不说了，不说不看不听
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 你学道教比较合适。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 那你也是冷漠的
<Evanescence> 有人用ncmpcpp吗?
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 是啊
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 谁说不是呢
<alen_> 中国人为什么本质是冷漠的？？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 帶 綠領巾 去當 綠色和平衛士。。去吧，，或者 民主黨，，，貌似也是綠色的
<snugglecat> alen_, 我不认为本质是冷漠的， 我觉得变成酱紫，有个过程。 从什么时候开始的呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> 生存都不能保證，當然 明哲保身 爲 第一要務
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 文革開始。。。 不說了，，再說下去 會被 freeflyi1g 踢的
<alen_> 呵呵
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> 我也不说了
<alen_> 不谈国事
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你看 ofan 網警也來了
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 话题就是他引起的
<administrator_> ubuntu那个频道可以聊天
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你在陷害。
<administrator_> 问下
<CyrusYzGTt> administrator_§ 去吧哪裏 說 英文
<administrator_> 在哪？
<administrator_> 就是可以随便说话的
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/spitzer/news/spitzer20111019b.html
<CyrusYzGTt> administrator_§ 這裏就是了
<administrator_> ubuntu的官方频道不能乱说的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 没哇 <ofan> http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f16480831o1p1.html， 
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 佛山碾压女童案多名冷漠路人现身回应 - 小悦悦车祸冷血第一路人现身西安，为了出名竟然冒充司机 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<snugglecat> <snugglecat> ofan, 别再哪这个来刺激我啦
<snugglecat> <snugglecat> ofan, 打算做鸵鸟
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 然后就继续这个话题了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ，，哦，，原來是 引蛇出洞的陽謀  ofan 厲害
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好吧， 是 ofan 那个视频 引起的话题
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯，不說了，，
<snugglecat> 不说了
<snugglecat> 好把
<MeaCulpa> 干，我喝水的杯子被人拿了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 拿去当夜壶了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 被拿去當 菸灰盅了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我再冰箱里冰冰块的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: outing... 看mail
<tenzu> nnd昨晚竟然断电了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一点都不想去呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没米
 * MeaCulpa 突然发觉自己开了ii...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: irc的action原来都是客户端接写的
<jyfl987> qnx有人用么
<MeaCulpa> 解析
<MeaCulpa> 2011-10-20 12:47 <MeaCulpa> ACTION 突然发觉自己开了ii...
<jyfl987> ofan: 人呢
<CyrusYzGTt> 本次WPS 2012 for Linux由Qt开发，其实就是将for Windows版本往Linux上移植
<CyrusYzGTt> shellex Shellex Wai
<CyrusYzGTt> 本次WPS 2012 for Linux由Qt开发，其实就是将for Windows版本往Linux上移植。
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 额 把引擎和界面分离呗
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 哦
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • [求助]grub2如何引导VHD中的windows7 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350057 有现成的模板或者例子最好了 统计信息: 发表于 由 ungrown — 2011-10-20 12:50 
<CyrusYzGTt> ivanusto 永遠的真田幸村
<CyrusYzGTt> 個人意見，僅供參考。Linux基金會、文件基金會、阿帕契基金會等開源社群的存在，就等於塞納里奧議會、銀白十字軍之類的組織。RMS他們那一派比較類似血色十字軍(特別是他本人)。而微軟陣營則是暗影議會(燃燒軍團)，蘋果集團則是暮光之錘教派無誤。XD
<WiiW> CyrusYzGTt: 写个界面移植工具，一键移植win32 from到 Qt
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ ,, 不想用32bit的程式，，每次更新，就是32bit的出問題
<alen_> 什么时候出来呢？？？？
<WiiW> CyrusYzGTt: 我是说64的
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ ..有 url看麼。。
<WiiW> CyrusYzGTt: 只是一个想法
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ 等官方版出來，，你移植，，這，，
<WiiW> 我说的是 源代码移植工具
<WiiW> http://www.iteye.com/news/10583-rururururu
<kk> WiiW ⇪ ti: ruby代码生成python代码，然后python代码生成perl代码，然后perl代码生成lua代码 ... - 行业应用 - ITeye资讯
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 给你这道家看看 http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/cAJOggP-ey8/
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 最性感的橄榄球规则教学_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 橄榄球 教学 规则 性感 美女
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ ..果然蛋疼。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 大腿貌似不夠 彈性
<snugglecat> 看完啊
<snugglecat> 41秒
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 看完了。。沒什麼亮點
<snugglecat> :) 对我性饥渴的来说，全都是亮点， 基本上是个母的，都两眼发光
<slacker_HD> 。。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> [OT]MGdesigner 	說 	選購印表機伺服器的最快方法：開一堆產品的tab，第一步搜尋smb，第二步搜尋linux，兩個都沒有，就是爛產品，統統踢掉
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 全高清 來了。圍觀
<slacker_HD> 。。。。。。。
<slacker_HD> http://i.imgur.com/xEIRU.jpg
<slacker_HD> 送给你， CyrusYzGTt
<slacker_HD> 哈哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 惡~~~你要負責。。
<slacker_HD> 哈哈哈
<slacker_HD> 人呢？
<slacker_HD> 真吐了？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 从11.04升级到11.10后vnc登录怎么切换到gnome而不是unity？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350060 已经安装gnome-shell和gnome-themes-standard .vnc下面的xstartup已经设置为 xsetroot -solid grey vncconfig -iconic & x-terminal-emulator -geometry 80x24+10+10 -ls -title "$VNCDESKTOP Desktop" & #x-window-manager & gnome-session & scim -d 已经执行 sudo /usr/lib/li ...
<alen_> 有人用kubuntu没有？？？？？
<adam8157_away> roylez: 你昨天那个uid什么错误?
<ofan> jyfl987: ?
<ofan> wps要出Linux版？？
<alen_> 内部讨论中
<jyfl987> ofan: 没什么 刚才搞错了
<jyfl987> wps加上自家的 快盘 就可以让白领下班也可以回家办公了
<jyfl987> http://open.zorinaq.com/about/
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: 65k Open TCP Ports
<slacker_HD> CyrusYzGTt？
<ScarletWolf> alen_: 你是金山的？
<alen_> no
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • WUBI安装 注销黑屏 如何解决? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350065 win7 旗舰版 32位+ kubuntu 11.10 64位 wubi安装 开机,关机,重启,锁定均正常 特效可打开 就是注销时会黑屏,找不到登录界面(或者说看不到) 只有手动切换到控制台,运行reboot命令.. 哪位高人给出解决方法? P.S. wubi安装较硬盘安装真有那么多不确定的问题 ...
<ScarletWolf> 刚才问了几个人，他们说如果WPS不支持ODF，那就不用，或者只在处理别人的doc时才用。。。
<alen_> kubuntu注销问题同样
<alen_> 我是真机安装的，注销黑屏也是黑屏
<WiiW> 如果google的服务器也是 65k Open TCP Ports 就好了
<alen_> 还有添加默认面板程序崩溃
<slacker_HD> doc和docx是王道
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 死 FULLHD。
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<slacker_HD> 我再给你看两张高清的图片？
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 詛咒你，跳進 糞坑
<slacker_HD> 。。。。。。
<slacker_HD> 我在看你的微博
<snugglecat> slacker_HD, 然后变成那图片中的 'L'
<slacker_HD> 今天補考 科目一。。僥倖的得了 99分
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<slacker_HD> 你们都看了啊
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 除了 TX的微博，吾木有其他的了。。
<slacker_HD> 嗯哪
<slacker_HD> 我就没有微博
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.manio.org/cn/scheduling-of-linux-view-of-society/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Mr. Process的一生－Linux内核的社会视角 (1)调度 | 马牛不是人
<slacker_HD> alen-  ??
<alen_> nothing
<slacker_HD> Received CTCP 'PING 1319089427' (to slacker_HD) from alen_
<slacker_HD> 这是啥意思？
<alen_> 刚才不小心点到了
<slacker_HD> :-D
<slacker_HD> 没事没事
<CyrusYzGTt> 試試
<CyrusYzGTt>  从 slacker_HD 处得到 Ping 回应时间：12.59 秒
<slacker_HD> 呵呵
<ScarletWolf> ...
<slacker_HD> ping吧
<slacker_HD> 反正我是内网
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ ..詛咒你
<alen_> ？？？？
<slacker_HD> 为啥啊？
<slacker_HD> 不就是让你看了张高清小图么？
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • linux的构成及升级 大家都来看看 个人心得 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350069 最终要的是内核 1、kernel 这里的升级方法 有很多 2、编译器GCC 是编译C语言的 一般如果不能编译或者出错 可通过降级来实现。 3、Xorg 管理输入输出，提高性能的，开源驱动显卡支持力度。很重要，所以建议。 4、桌面环 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 繼續詛咒你，
<slacker_HD> 。。。。。
<slacker_HD> qt党你好
<alen__> ？？？
<slacker_HD> 是啊
<slacker_HD>  http://quassel-irc.org - Chat comfortably. Anywhere.)
<kk> slacker_HD ⇪ t: Blogs | Quassel IRC
<slacker_HD> 这不是qt用户么
<alen__> 恩
<slacker_HD> :-D
<shuaiming> 兄弟们  双机热备怎么弄
<roylez> 什么叫做“热备”？
<shuaiming> 就是a服务器数据 备份到b服务器
<WiiW> rsync
<roylez> 就很一般的备份了
<roylez> 我用unison，双向备份
<adam8157_away> roylez: 俺们老师说你别用pam, 然后搞个映射去处理带字母的....
<roylez> adam8157_away: 瞎说，不用pam，那怎么用ldap登陆linux？
<adam8157_away> roylez: 你用来干这个啊........
<roylez> adam8157_away: 映射更是不像靠谱的
<adam8157_away> roylez: 我不懂, 俺们老师是RHCA 他说的 不过他应该也不是很熟
<euroford> https://cssoss.wordpress.com/2010/11/26/eucabook-v1-1/
<euroford> 谁看过这本书？
<euroford> 被墙了
<euroford> UEC的技术书
<roylez> adam8157_away: 上机试试就知道的
<euroford> unison超级难使
<roylez> 我用了4年了，没遇到问题
<euroford> shuaiming: 现在都玩云了，谁还使双机备份
<euroford> roylez: 界面太难看了
<roylez> euroford: 从来没见过它的界面，呵呵。只用命令行
<euroford> roylez: 双向备份的功能还是可以的。
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • debian下面配置mentohust遇到make命令不能用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350075 我前几天装了debian，但是在配置mentohust上网的过程中遇到了一些问题 最先开始是说 Failed to open libpcap,please check its existence 然后我在网上找到了libpcap的包，准备安装，安装是到了make时，出现 make：command not found  ...
<LiMou> ?
<ofan> yoo
<pocoyo> .
<pocoyo> .....
<luojie-dune> huu
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<mengfei> vpn多少钱一月？
<jyfl987> ofan: ssh没shell
<Jakalala> ofan: 能用帐号密码连接Ssh吗
<CyrusYzGTt> kernel.x86_64 0:3.1.0-0.rc10.git0.1.fc16 will be 安装
<Jakalala> !time
 * oink_nVNxL 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 10 月 20 日 星期四 14:32:53
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ kernel.x86_64 0:3.1.0-0.rc10.git0.1.fc16 will be 安装  看到沒，我都升級了
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: Cjb.net的Shell account申请不了
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ..
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 难道偶申请错了
 * MeaCulpa 被恶魔撸过的少女，哪怕再纯洁，也逃不过众人异样的目光 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 有可能，這個網站的服務都是分開申請的
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你帮偶申请个呗.谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 不幫，，沒空，在升級內核，等下就要重啓了
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: 为何我申请成功了？
<ofan> mengfei: 9块/月
<ofan> jyfl987: 你要shell做啥
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 向 Jakalala 推薦你的 ssh
<Jakalala> ScarletWolf: Shell account?
<ofan> Jakalala: 你到底要不要
<ofan> Jakalala: 一直在咨询，从未有行动
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<Jakalala> ofan: 偶要帐号密码的.
<ofan> Jakalala: 我的ssh 不用密码
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: 是啊，cjb的ssh account
<ofan> 发给我你pub key就可以
<Jakalala> ofan: 证书?
<ofan> Jakalala: key
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 你給 Jakalala 免費試用40分鐘
<ofan> 试用也要给我key
<ofan> 我不搞密码验证
<CyrusYzGTt> 要重啓了，，各位 再會
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 你不是也要吗
<Jakalala> ScarletWolf: 你帮偶申请个呗
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 昨天回家没空，今天看看能不能发你一个mail
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 先买个100rmb试试
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa: ...
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 先买4斤的
<shuaiming> 兄弟们  服务器双机备份 怎么弄
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 4斤啥
<CyrusYzGTt> 3.1.0-0.rc10.git0.1.fc16.x86_64 升級回來了
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 不是代理么？
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 上礼拜吃了3斤手抓羊肉...上海这里太黑了，一份150 rmd
<MeaCulpa> 还没吃饱...
<shuaiming> 兄弟们 服务器双机备份 怎么弄	
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 北京的深有同感。。。
<shuaiming> 兄弟们 服务器双机备份 怎么弄	
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 北京的也黑，一次吃了400块钱羊头肉
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 还是西北爽
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 我从来没敢去大饭馆。。。
<MeaCulpa> shuaiming: google没啥东西么？那么enterprise的东西
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 北京貌似驴肉实惠
<luojie-dune> 没吃午饭的饿着。
<caleb-> 菜单都没写价钱的么？
<Jakalala> 也没吃午饭.而且还没吃早饭
<luojie-dune> caleb-: 有人不看菜单价格的。
<luojie-dune> caleb-: 不看菜单的。
<caleb-> 小二！来五斤熟牛肉！ <- 这样？
 * Jakalala 五斤?有才
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 水浒... 1. 宋朝不许随便吃牛肉 2. 宋斤是个很小的数目
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 恩 ok
<MeaCulpa> 纯属施耐庵杜撰
<ofan> 继续看Pro Git
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 宋朝为何不许吃牛肉来着？
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 刚才那个话，放在新中国50年代，等价于：“二，给我拿半吨拖拉机”
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 你到底是不是在redhat上班，天天见你在闲聊
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 。。。
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 有自动化的脚本。。。
<caleb-> 2.5 kg 的牛肉，对食量大的人来说没啥
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 能不能转正？
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 牛是农具，吃了是大罪，要批准的病牛老牛才可以吃
<caleb-> 如果小于 2.5 kg 就更没啥了
<MeaCulpa> 宋斤很少的
<MeaCulpa> 水浒里面武松说过自己好像400多斤
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 打算转正
<MeaCulpa> 500斤
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 必须得转啊
 * caleb- 虽然现在食量比以前小多了，还是可以一餐吃一只北京烤鸭
<Jakalala> ScarletWolf: 你跟蛋蛋一个公司?
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: 嗯啊
<caleb-> redhat 员工上 irc 的还少了？ 
<MeaCulpa> 蛋蛋，红狼...基狗
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> RH才人多
<leaveboy> hoho
<ofan> md哥这两年拼了，争取拿出勇气去google面试
<leaveboy> 只是猜测
<caleb-> 很多工作也是要在 irc 完成的嘛
<Jakalala> ScarletWolf: 能不能咨询下收入?
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 基狗..这名字给力...
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: 问adam，我还没转正呢。。。
<leaveboy> ScarletWolf: 什么公司
<ScarletWolf> leaveboy: redhat
 * MeaCulpa 上次在融科，听一个人在subway说一个月挣的钱可以吃一千五百个特价
<roylez> ScarletWolf: 整个频道都是你们RH党
<leaveboy> ScarletWolf: 胡正之前也在那个公司
<MeaCulpa> 没挂啥amd intel 的牌子，估计是RH
<roylez> ScarletWolf: 比开个抽屉见到的小强还多
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 特价啥价？
<ScarletWolf> roylez: 。。。。
<caleb-> 还有谁在 RH?
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 冷狗
<void11> 有canoncial的员工没 :D
<ofan> 有
<leaveboy> roylez: 见到老鼠屎,你就不那么想了
<caleb-> 记得这有个 mm 是 canoncial 的
<caleb-> 记得这有个 mm 是 canoncal 的
<caleb-> 记得这有个 mm 是 canonical 的
<leaveboy> ...
<ofan> 貌似 freeflyi1g 是canoncial的
 * caleb- 这手残的
<roylez> caleb-: 蛋蛋，青蛙，狗狗，蛤蟆，再加一条狼
<leaveboy> 你纠正频率真高
<caleb-> ofan: 如果他没换工作的话，不是
<ofan> 奥
<caleb-> RH五虎
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu装qt/embedded编译问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350082 ubuntu10.10装qt-embedded-2.3.2编译安装，make之后，出现如下一个错误： /usr/local/qt-embedded-2.3.2/include/qsortedlist.h:53: error: there are no arguments to 'clear' that depend on a template parameter, so a declaration of 'clear' must be available 导致最后的： make[3]: *** [allmoc.o] 错误 1 ma ...
<ScarletWolf> caleb-: 。。。
<ofan> 狗狗是谁
<ofan> igoogle?
<roylez> GNUdog|work: 
<caleb-> 看来天朝 FOSS 有指望了
<roylez> ofan: RH党都是动物园出逃的
<CyrusYzGTt> 什麼是FOSS??
<ofan> roylez: ...
<adam8157_away> roylez: ...
<caleb-> Free/Open Source software
<hamo> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> 要KISS不要FOSS
<ScarletWolf> roylez: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦
<shuaiming> 你们能不能帮我
<snugglecat> 青蛙是谁
<ofan> git 能不能pull一个远程的master分支到本地的另一个分支？
<roylez> gfrog: 
<shuaiming> 双机备份
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 蛤蟆呢
<roylez> hamo: 
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 狼是 ScarletWolf 
<roylez> snugglecat: 看你的id，你有希望进RH党呢
<MeaCulpa> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/2011/10/19/opera-11-52-security-update
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Opera Desktop Team - Opera 11.52 Security update
<Jakalala> roylez: 你好年轻啊
<ofan> 话说，世界第二大的安全公司是哪一家
<roylez> Jakalala: ???
<ofan> 卡巴斯基？
<GNUdog|work> roylez, 咋？
<caleb-> ofan: 保全还是资安？
<snugglecat> roylez, 啥意思， RH党是谁
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 中国人民解放军？仅次于美国国防部？
<snugglecat> roylez, 啥意思， RH党是什么 redhat??
<ofan> caleb-: 啥保全
<ofan> 我说公司
<roylez> GNUdog|work: 没事，夸你是蛋蛋最厚道的同事
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 那是黑社会…
<roylez> snugglecat: 如花党
<ofan> 今天有人说自己是世界第二大安全公司的
<snugglecat> o 
<hamo> ofan: 谁？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 美军的确是公司
<CyrusYzGTt> http://my.opera.com/securitygroup/blog/2011/10/19/about-the-svg-font-manipulation-vulnerability-that-was-fixed-in-11-52
<ofan> 传说第一大是赛门铁克
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: The Opera Security group - About the SVG font manipulation vulnerability that was fixed in 11.52
<caleb-> 米国zf是全球最大军火商啊
<Jakalala> roylez: 你Tw的头像好年轻
<ofan> hamo: 不是irc里的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 没挂amd intel的牌子，挂的是SAP是嘛？ 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: 那是n年以前了把
<roylez> Jakalala: ....很多年前的
<ofan> 第二大是谁？
<caleb-> ofan: 估计是随口忽悠你的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: SAP会去吃subway?
<ofan> caleb-: 恩 我也这么觉得
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: SAP那帮忽悠，应该躲进边上小巷吃拉面
<ofan> subway不好吃
<snugglecat> 你们这些六刀， 又在聊敏感话题
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 他说Trend
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 话说小吊梨汤不错
<MeaCulpa> trend micro很大么/
<ofan> ScarletWolf: trend？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 说的也是哦
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 是啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 嗯，泡妞圣地
<MeaCulpa> ViroScan
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 但要路过一个垃圾桶
<ofan> ScarletWolf: http://www.trendenterprises.com/ ? 卧槽 打开是server error
<ofan> 太不专业了
<roylez> adam8157_away: glibc的backtrace，能看吗？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 和公用厕所
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 外加一个公厕
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 公用厕所里面还住人
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哎呀呀，好恶心
<hamo> roylez: 可以看啊..
<ofan> http://us.trendmicro.com/us/home/ ?
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Antivirus, Anti-Spam and Internet Security Software - Trend Micro USA
<roylez> hamo: 那你替我看看
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我有个朋友的朋友买下了那边的棚户区开租房
<hamo> roylez: ...
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 你开错网页可
<ScarletWolf> ofan: http://us.trendmicro.com/us/home/index.html
<kk> ScarletWolf ⇪ t: Antivirus, Anti-Spam and Internet Security Software - Trend Micro USA
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 这个才是杀毒软件公司吧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 然后都被RH党租走了。。。
<snugglecat> 19日早上九点半，临沂市兰山区一个民办学校晓蕾小学的厕所墙壁突然倒塌，压住5名孩子，造成一死四重伤。
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 哦
<roylez> hamo: http://pastebin.com/Ayy7dChJ
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 传说中的趋势科技？
<hamo> roylez: 啥发行版？
<roylez> hamo: debian
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 对啊
<snugglecat> http://video.sina.com.cn/p/news/s/v/2011-10-20/091461533331.html
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 学校墙倒致1死4伤 老师称没你想的严重|学校|倒塌|砸死|学生|老师_新浪视频
<CyrusYzGTt> 我想問問f16是不是將perf改爲 kernel-tools了？？
<snugglecat> 崭新的楼房， 没地震就塌厕所了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ... RH没那么不济吧
<caleb-> roylez: double free?
<hamo> roylez: 装glibc的debug信息那个包了么？我RH用过...debian不清楚..
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157_away§ 我想問問f16是不是將perf改爲 kernel-tools了？？
<roylez> caleb-: 我不懂，你说说看？
 * adam8157_away RHCE培训结束了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我想問問f16是不是將perf改爲 kernel-tools了？？
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 挺简单吧？
<hamo> adam8157: 祝你排不上考试...
<caleb-> roylez: free() 调用了两次
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: en
<snugglecat> 一名20多岁的小女孩被一辆蓝色英朗轿车压在车轮下----------------20岁还小女孩？？？ 大姑娘了吧， 网上谣言真多
<roylez> caleb-: o...
<adam8157> hamo: benny说过几天带着做做题 就考
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 怎么从来没听说过
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 工资很低啦
<gfrog> adam8157: 结束了？ 不是一周嘛？
<roylez> caleb-: 大概是谁的问题？htop还是libnss_ldap？
<adam8157> gfrog: 四天
<hamo> gfrog: 求详细...
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 趋势科技主要也是在国外吧
<gfrog> hamo: 详细是谁？ lol
<adam8157> hamo: 学生娃娃打听这个干啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 期间还休假一天？
<caleb-> roylez: htop 吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 休假?
<roylez> caleb-: .
<caleb-> roylez: 可以报 bug
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，放假
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，看见没，报bug了
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: wait a sec
 * MeaCulpa 准备做一个安全软件，一旦发现用户用administrator登录就报错，可以提升90% Windows 安全性
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ o
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 估计主要面向企业
<adam8157> roylez: 啥?
<roylez> adam8157: http://pastebin.com/Ayy7dChJ
 * MeaCulpa 比啥趋势，Symatic好用得多
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 嗯，个人的不太赚钱。
<hamo> adam8157: 公司里考RHCE，还有人带着做题...太BUG了..
<caleb-> adam8157 是 htop maintainer?
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa: Comodo f-secure dr.web这几个怎么样?
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 没kernel-tools这个包吧
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 不是
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: 我只用免费的，avast
<adam8157> caleb-: 不是
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 失去 sudo 权限了。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350088 昨天装了11.10。然后装了VisualBox，为了能够控制挂载USB设备，必须把我的用户添加到一个组里。可是在11.10里就没找到图形界面下修改用户组的地方。只好： Code: sudo gpasswd -a ray vboxusers 然后问题来啦，VisualBox运行的挺好。只是再也不能sudo和管理系 ...
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: 我裸奔党， 要么clamav?
<leaveboy> nod32
<hamo> roylez: 装个libc6-dbg这个，再打下backtrace
<XingXing> 问下,ext4怎么彻底删除文件,让他不能恢复?
<roylez> hamo: 没法重现呢
<leaveboy> fdisk
<MeaCulpa> 自由落体
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ http://fpaste.org/FdiL/
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt:  谁的输出?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ kernel-tools的
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 那就是了
<GNUdog|work> 擼过
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我真的不熟RHEL和Fedora啊....
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 有人给你取外号了
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 爲什麼換名字了，， 你們又想做什麼試驗，at fedora
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 50就好
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, okay
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 有人给你取外号了
<GNUdog|work> 明年给你
<adam8157> roylez: 他改名了 drivel 再给取一个
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 爲什麼換名字了，， 你們又想，at fedora 做什麼試驗
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 爲什麼換名字了，， 你們又想，at fedora 做什麼試驗??
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> roylez: 还是本地存储好 整个header的cache, mutt超级快啊!
<GNUdog> 现在公司的 IP 进来，竟然有 mask 了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 嗯
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我的offlineimap弄好了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你也回归本地存储啦？
<GNUdog> adam8157: 小伙子，配置发出来把
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯 快, 可以在收发的时候hook一个脚本去处理
<roylez> adam8157: ...你如今才发现啊...
<adam8157> GNUdog: github.com/adam8157
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 压进dropbox了我都
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: roylez 我整了个检测是否遗漏附件的脚本, 在发送之前处理
<caleb-> 本地存储王道啊
<caleb-> cloud 什么的最讨厌了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 应该是上次有人报给HOHO说登录不了, hoho就去整了个mask, 现在不会限制个数了貌似
<roylez> adam8157: MeaCulpa 这个最淫荡了
<GNUdog> adam8157: 这样就会暴露身份了
<mao> sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/sda,HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我有cloak
<mao> 这是怎么回事阿
<GNUdog> adam8157: 不过无所谓啦
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 偶现在还没吃饭
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • unity下如何用鼠标滚轮切换四个桌面？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350093 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 dingaliang — 2011-10-20 15:27 
<GNUdog> adam8157: 君子坦荡荡，小人藏JJ
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...你要在办公室当君子么?
<hamo> adam8157: 君子袒蛋蛋吧...
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 哦，， 看 AV精神食糧
<GNUdog> adam8157: 反正你是小人就对了
<GNUdog> hamo: 赞！
 * hamo 求保护...
<adam8157> 试试公司的网络是不是好了
<sikao_lfs> ......别乱带帽子出来吓人啊
<snugglecat> @旺旺小薇: 真奇怪，我们从小不就是被教育要说瞎话的吗？写作文说瞎话，政治课说瞎话，入队入团宣誓说瞎话，搞个班会搞个演讲更要慷慨激昂说瞎话。长大了，偶尔说句真话，要被删帖，被警告。那个总想说真话的，不是现在还在里面么？我们早习惯了说一套做一套，现在突然被谴责为什么不诚实没诚信，不是很搞笑？
 * ScarletWolf 为何都有op了。。。
<Jakalala> 围观Op大战
<adam8157> 看来公司的freenode登录好了
 * hamo 干活去了...
<Jakalala> Time
<snugglecat> 金正日和金正恩是俩兄弟吗
<sikao_lfs> 恩，按照中国人起名字的传统是兄弟。但是他们实际是父子。
<jyfl987> 岂非暗示有乱伦
<sikao_lfs> 禁止人参公鸡
<CyrusYzGTt> .. jyfl987 你怎麼也想到一塊去了
<void11> 那他们的爹也得另有其人
<sikao_lfs> 按照传统，涉及个人私事的，必须有举报者举证，公事里由官员举证证明自己无罪。
<sikao_lfs> 否则编造的隐私漫天飞舞。
<snugglecat> http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/BsjTN9ZN/sVolV.jpg
<sikao_lfs> 靠，差点搞错了频道。我还以为是那个xmpp的频道呢
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<ScarletWolf> ...
<adam8157> ...
<ScarletWolf> sikao_lfs: 继续研究你的XXX思想去吧。。。
<sikao_lfs> ScarletWolf: 没研究什么思想啊？我只是说举证方面的责任问题。
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 你是说 金正日老婆和金日成有一腿？？？
<luojie-dune> 。。。
<luojie-dune> o
<luojie-dune> 我还没改啊。
<WiiW> 一个是ing, 一个是ed
<dungeon_archl> op 是密码吗？
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 我只能这么猜了
<snugglecat> :) 是啊
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 不过也有道理哇， 金正恩不是比金正日更像像金日成吗？ 
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 越想越像那么回事了
<hamo> snugglecat: 你知道的太多了...
<snugglecat> :)
<jackie_> 请教一下：icedove 是不是和 Exchange Server 兼容性不太好啊，用IMAP连过去后一封邮件都看不到，Gmail 倒是可以很好地工作
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 小心北韩特工
<snugglecat> 好吧
<jackie_> evolution 可以正常连接
<purkylin> hehe
<dungeon_archl> 今天发现 java 程序真的能直接跨硬件平台用啊。。手机上装了 OpenJDK，就能用x86构架的 java程序了。。。
<palomino|working> .....
<stlifey> ....
<Jakalala> 好神奇
<dungeon_archl> 我太菜了吗。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<Jakalala> .
<dungeon_archl> 以前只知道python html5 的可以。。。
<dungeon_archl> 喂喂，吱声啊。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu11.10桌面版ISO文件不含wubi，可以用wubi安装吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350098 Ubuntu11.10桌面版ISO文件不含wubi，可以用wubi安装吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fusize — 2011-10-20 15:58 
<palomino|working> 已经无力出声了
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，嘶一个
<dungeon_archl> palomino|working: 不骑死马，割马肉
<palomino|working> ..............
<palomino|working> 残忍
<snugglecat> palomino|working, 怎么了， 喉咙疼？ 吃喉疾灵
 * dungeon_archl 开溜了。
 * dungeon_archl 结束任务。。。追求新任务
<dungeon_archl> 另外，今天看到新闻，有人搞 LibreOffice，要把LibreOffice变成印刷排版工具哦。
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 有看到哪个 妹妹了
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: ？
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 什么呢。我眼里只有我尊敬的mm
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 印刷排版工具和 libreoffice 的write 有啥区别
<dungeon_archl> snugglecat: 功能。太多了，今天不说了。
<snugglecat> 好吧
<chenshaoju> reboot
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 出了一个很奇怪的问题，求教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350103 我的系统是10.04,最近有软件包升级，我也没有仔细看是哪几个软件包。 但是发现这次的软件包升级之后，claws mail说什么也打不开了，就是 打开界面一闪就关闭了。而且我用的window title在窗口最大化之后， 窗口的标题栏也不会和面板合 ...
<banxi1988> hi，我需要把一个上当下如home/下所以的unit1/new_word/sound下的sound文件夹copy出来，有很多个unit从unit1么unitn。
<banxi1988> 有人知道怎么做吗？
<kk> banxi1988, ....  ㍨ 
<alvin_rxg> /home/unit{1-9}/blabla
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<Jakalala> .
<banxi1988> alvin_rxg:可以详细点吗？ 在路径名中可以使用regex吗？
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: ping shell.cjb.net不通
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 多低？有国内的么？
<alvin_rxg> banxi1988: 看你用哪个  shell 了
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 找 gfw
<WiiW> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13477676883&_u=kl54opf13d
<kk> WiiW ⇪ ti: 昂达VX610W 豪华版 8G MID A10 安卓2.3 WIFI 平板电脑 电容屏-淘宝商城
<Jakalala> ofan: 把证书给偶吧，
<banxi1988> alvin_rxg:我就用ubuntu默认的shell是bash。
<alvin_rxg> banxi1988: cp /home/unit{1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9}/new_word/sound/* <dest>
<happyaron> 话
<happyaron> 话
<adam8157> 话
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> adam8157: modules.sf.net 有替代的吗？
<adam8157> roylez: 不知道这个是干啥的
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧 知道这么多高级货
<banxi1988> alvin_rxg：我尝试了下，可以，但是这个原来的分类如unit1/new_word/sound就没有了。。
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<banxi1988> alvin_rxg:如果要保留原有的分类，有什么办法？
<alvin_rxg> 我没简单的方法，你问问别人吧
<roylez> adam8157: 似乎找不到，搞不动为什么这东西要用tcl，搞不懂这东西为什么不在任何发行版的源里面
<alvin_rxg> debian java 跟进的真快……都 dlj 了
<adam8157> roylez: 你为啥会有这种需求 经常变ENV?
<roylez> adam8157: 对
<banxi1988> alvin_rxg:谢谢，我以前都没有在shell中用过除*号外的regex标志。。。-  -!
<alvin_rxg> 你不会干脆 cp /home/unit* ...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你还有个@google.com ? http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:MeaCulpa
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: User:MeaCulpa - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<banxi1988> alvin_rxg:确实，但是unit里面有很多我要删除的东西 。所以 想提取sound出来。。。
<banxi1988> 嗯，谁能写一个完成这样功能的脚本啊？
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt 桑的fedora咋的啦？
<WiiW> banxi1988: http://codepad.org/dT2IdppN
<kk> WiiW ⇪ t: Ruby code - 9 lines - codepad
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ...??
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 文件系统与分区类型之间有关系吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350108 各位大侠，请问一下文件系统与分区类型之间有关系吗？我是刚学linux没有多久，现在被这个问题搞晕啦，麻烦大家跟我详细的讲一下啊，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ice1988 — 2011-10-20 16:50 
<adam8157> roylez: lol
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 你报了啥bug？
<banxi1988> WiiW：谢谢。应该是ruby脚本是吧！我试试。。
<luojie-dune> wow。
<WiiW> banxi1988: http://codepad.org/G1s2N89t
<kk> WiiW ⇪ t: Ruby code - 9 lines - codepad
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 給出url，本尊可是報了很多bug
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，那我光速闪
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ..╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！，，我遇到了很多bug呢，，
<luojie-dune> 看到新闻，曾经我心目中最有意思的RTS游戏Myth2，11年后重回Linux。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<Kandu> banxi1988: for i in $(seq 1 9); do cp -r unit${i}/new_word/sound dest/sound${i}; done
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 只是好奇刚刚你报了啥bug
<Evanescence> 对于数据库,那种比较好?MySQL ?还是其他的?推荐下.
<roylez> Evanescence: 随便学一个吧
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ..吾也忘記了，，好多bug上報了。。 
<Evanescence> roylez: 很多种之间没什么大的差别吗?
<roylez> Evanescence: 我用ruby Sequel连数据库，mysql, sqlite, postgresql, db2, oracle统统都用过，没感觉到什么很要命的区别
<Evanescence> roylez: 恩,那就好,谢谢主席
 * adam8157 主席这牛 我都不会数据库的
<jyfl987> 新浪微薄这个实现总算是明白了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啧啧 写微博的牛牛
<banxi1988> WiiW：require 'Fileutils'报错：no such file to load
<jyfl987> adam8157: 只是想明白了了
<banxi1988> Kandu:可以在bash直接那样用吗？我试下。。
<WiiW> banxi1988:  require 'FileUtils' 试试
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 没有国内的
<Kandu> banxi1988: dest 為目標目錄，自己改下
<WiiW> banxi1988: 哦，全小写的
<WiiW> require 'fileutils'
<banxi1988> WiiW：Dir.chdir是什么意思呢？
<WiiW> banxi1988: 就是cd, 可以删除这句
<Jakalala> 上个网真不容易
<Jakalala> ofan: 
<Jakalala> ofan: 偶要买SSH
<Jakalala> ofan: 没在？
<gfrog> RT @casparant: My kernel patch is rejected by my colleagues...  好欢乐
<lainme> ofan: 生意来了
<Jakalala> lainme: ......................................
<lainme> Jakalala: 帮你喊
<Jakalala> lainme: 谢谢
<Jakalala> lainme: 那个私钥什么的怎么用，偶没用过那种东西
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: bot?
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ..
<lainme> Jakalala: 用过一次就知道了。省去输密码。不过私钥要看好
<adam8157> gfrog: 我的patch都没人回复,...
<Jakalala> lainme: 私钥用什么软件生成吗？
<tenzu> 无聊了
<luojie-dune> lainme:  你也买？
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 。。。
<lainme> Jakalala: ssh-keygen
<lainme> luojie-dune: 帮 Jakalala 叫 ofan 。我自己有vps
<adam8157> lainme: 我忘了我当时生成的是多少位加密的了 怎么看?
<luojie-dune> lainme: 你也可以卖的。
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 你也无聊?
<lainme> adam8157: ……你在考我么……
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 对头。
<lainme> luojie-dune: 我的那个带宽不行。而且，管理麻烦的
<ofan> Jakalala: 你要买么
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 同是寂寞的汉
<Jakalala> ofan: 嗯
<ofan> Jakalala: 大哥 你终于肯行动了
<Jakalala> ofan: 但是偶没用过私钥
<luojie-dune> lainme: 哦。了解
<kk> 新 校园网拨号 • 中兴isam pppoe认证客户端有没有 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350112 求ubuntu下的中兴pppoe拨号软件 有的发一下 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 一心n — 2011-10-20 17:13 
<ofan> Jakalala: 执行ssh-keygen
<maxupeng> 请问以下VIM普通模式下插入新行的命令是什么？
<ofan> maxupeng: o
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 找事情做去吧——录制个视频
<Jakalala> ofan: 偶没用过私钥，怎么用？
<lainme> maxupeng: 你需要vimtutor
<ofan> Jakalala: 生成就行
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ??
<Jakalala> ofan: ssh-keygen是个软件？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你在干嘛...找到我多年前玩的wiki user page
<Jakalala> ofan: 偶现在是在Win下
<maxupeng> ofan， 按O/o会切换到输入模式，有插入新行后还保留在普通模式的命令吗？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你wiki上留了个@google.com
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 人肉的可怕啊。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: .... 自己都忘了，居然有人会看我的blog?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 找你邮箱和Gtalk...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 英文wiki的userpage更好玩
<MeaCulpa> 该用户坚信 信春哥 能有奇效，比如死后原地满血满状态复活
<Jakalala> lainme: 到底ssh-keygen是什么
<ofan> maxupeng: :map n o<ESC>
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: 一个shell script
<ofan> Jakalala: 终端下执行ssh-keygen
<ofan> Jakalala: 用vpn多好
<maxupeng> ofan，谢谢
<Jakalala> ofan: 网络限制，不能用VPN，、
<ofan> Jakalala: ...
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa:  你的blog真不是人看的。。。
<ofan> 什么blog，发来看看
<Jakalala> ofan: win下没终端吧，你总不会让偶在cmd下用吧
<MeaCulpa> louxiu: 本来就是用来做笔记的...
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: win下面有pscp
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: 万能的putty再继续
<jyfl987> ofan: 你卖vpn难道也要key?
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa: putty 偶有
<banxi1988> Kandu:在bash下运行你提供的命令出错。。。，好像还在提示输入更多。
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa: 怎么用putty生成钥匙
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: pscp
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: puttygen.exe
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: 好歹你也ls -1 *.exe看看嘛
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa: puttygen找到了
 * hamo 强势插入围观...
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa: 然后怎么？
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: sry, windows, dir /B
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: ...运行啊
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa: ok
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: 运行，然后淫荡的摸摸你的鼠标
 * MeaCulpa 自己不觉得那wiki有多丑陋...
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa:  很漂亮的。
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 只是到处都是杂物，和你玩的RPG一样。
<ofan> jyfl987: 不用
<jyfl987> ofan: 那vpn就防不了别人共用
<MeaCulpa> luojie-dune: yeah...你不说我很久没去看了...delicious的feed都出乱码了...
<ofan> jyfl987: vpn用key的话很麻烦，懒得弄
 * luojie-dune 不想看到满屏的Jakalala，求irc关键字消除。。。
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa: 生成了两个文件，一个是PPK后缀，另一个没后缀
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: ppk是private key, 用pageant load
<jyfl987> ofan: 嘿嘿
<MeaCulpa> pub key 扔其他server去
<jyfl987> ofan: 你卖shell么 你那个速度不错 我想弄个shell来玩玩
<ofan> jyfl987: .......
<MeaCulpa> ....
<ofan> jyfl987: 干脆合租算了
<jyfl987> ofan: 合租钱就多了 
<MeaCulpa> 合租+1
<MeaCulpa> 啥os...
<ofan> arch
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa: 偶现在该做什么，把那个给ofan
<luojie-dune> puff
 * MeaCulpa 要Gentoo, 能烧gcc 编译的vps
<jyfl987> 你看 我就不会用arch
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: yeah
<ofan> jyfl987: 那还得给你分配空间
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa: 把哪个给ofan
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 生意很不错么...可以用key?
<ofan> 还得搞个selinux 防你
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: pub key
<luojie-dune> lol
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 啥key,他要ssh的，我的ssh不开密码认证
<Jakalala> ofan：地址？
<ofan> Jakalala: 啥地址
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 哦
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我想呢...vpn要key干嘛
<ofan> 给钱才给服务器地址
<jyfl987> 旧金山向ICANN买下Gay.gay新域名系全美首例
<Jakalala> ofan: 公钥私钥都有了，然后干吗？
<jyfl987> ofan: 那合租多少钱
<ofan> MeaCulpa: openvpn 用的key和cert，pptp的没这么些事事
<ofan> jyfl987: 一月7刀
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩，我要给apple那坨用的
<ofan> jyfl987: 要买？
<ofan> 要租？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: luojie-dune : 话说，dokuwiki还是很不错的，我自己几个月没好好看过自己的wiki,照样在发文章
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 用啥发?
<Jakalala> ofan: ?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你开gt没有哦
<ofan> blog，我想搞个叫你静态的
<ofan> Jakalala: 然后就是支付宝付款，我去开账号
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: gt貌似开了，我pidgin
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我？scp 
<Jakalala> ofan: 公钥发给你不？你邮箱地址？
<jyfl987> ofan: 你真黑阿 要我一个月7刀
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助！不能访问windows下的共亨盘，无3D效果 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350116 大家好！ 刚刚弄上ubuntu还有好多东西不会用，也没有大家的诱人特效。 刚刚有把Dock弄好，但是还是没有3D桌面和颤动效果，试着设置了，但是不用。 还有一个最重要的是：我不能访问Windows下的共享盘（不 在本机上，是文夹 ...
<ofan> jyfl987: 我这VPS 一个月$16
<ofan> 应该收8刀
<jyfl987> ofan: 什么配置阿 ip能双ip么 一个人一个ip
<adam8157> 怎么看我的ssh密钥是多少bit加密的啊?
<roylez> adam8157: cat出来
<adam8157> roylez: 如何?
<roylez> adam8157: cat到irc
<adam8157> roylez: 你正经点...
<ofan> jyfl987: 就1个ip
<hamo> roylez: so this
<adam8157> roylez: 我疯了才贴出来
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<hamo> adam8157: 要不你发我一份我给你看看??
<adam8157> roylez: 你现在也就只能骗骗小朋友
<adam8157> hamo: 小朋友
<luojie-dune> 。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 你先keygen一个长的，备份下，再keygen一个短的，打开比较看看就好
<adam8157> roylez: hamo lainme ssh-keygen -lf "your pub key"
<jyfl987> ofan:看配置再说 16刀的可不便宜
<jyfl987> ofan: 而且万一被墙了要考虑换ip的成本
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋糕手
<adam8157> hamo: stack over系列果然是好东西
<hamo> adam8157: stackoverflow必须的牛B啊...
<ofan> jyfl987: http://www.ramhost.us/?page=vps/kvm-los-angeles-west  bonus
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: RAM Host - Premium West USA Los Angeles Virtual Dedicated Servers
<adam8157> hamo: 这个是superuser上找到的 姊妹网站
<Jakalala> 。。。
<ofan> Jakalala: 好了？
<jyfl987> ofan: 要1k多了 贵
<ofan> jyfl987: kvm的
<MeaCulpa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:User_Perl-0
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Template:User Perl-0 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ofan> jyfl987: 双核
<MeaCulpa> 很自豪的标上这个
<jyfl987> ofan: 我机器 8核
<ofan> jyfl987: vps很少有给双核的
<jyfl987> ofan: 可能是技术跟不上
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 单位里Nvidia显卡，我在虚拟机里的UBUNTU,能否实现3d效果 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350117 我在单位用了Virsualbox装了UBUNTU，家里跟办公室都是Nvidia显卡，如果我在单位里虚拟机里的UBUNTU里装Nvidia显卡的驱动后，不知道可不可以实现3D效果？ 我家里UBUNTU10.10也是Nvidia的显卡 统计信息: 发表于 由 shenyuzh ...
<jyfl987> jyf@guokrsev:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor | tail -n1
<jyfl987> processor	: 23     
<jyfl987> ofan:  你看
<Jakalala> ofan: .
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa: 感觉好麻烦
<Jakalala> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_nVNxL 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 10 月 20 日 星期四 17:50:31
<Jakalala> 大学真他妈的讨厌，没事好开会，
<ofan> Jakalala: 干嘛
<Jakalala> ofan: 好了没
<ofan> Jakalala: 什么好了没
<ofan> Jakalala: 你要几个月的？
<Jakalala> ofan: 先来个试用一个小时的
<jyfl987> Jakalala: 关键是你干嘛要去
<snugglecat> Jakalala, 开什么会
<mengfei>  arch中的transmission是支持磁力下载的，我常用的这台ubuntu和openwrt中确不支持，郁闷……
<ofan> Jakalala: .........
<Jakalala> jyfl987: 我也不行去，但他查人
<lainme> Jakalala: 被抓取凑人数？
<ofan> Jakalala: 你这pub key格式部队
<snugglecat> Jakalala, 大学不开会还能做什么
<ScarletWolf> mengfei: aria2
<ofan> Jakalala: 你这pub key格式不对
<Jakalala> snugglecat: 安全教育
<gfrog> mengfei: 哦，这么说是ubuntu编译的问题了？
<snugglecat> Jakalala, 必须带套吗
<Jakalala> lainme: 全部都去
<mengfei> 不懂……，
<gfrog> mengfei: 有试过自己编译看看嘛？
<mengfei> 最想要的是openwrt中的transmission能支持，这样就能脱机下载了，
<snugglecat> Jakalala, 必须带套吗
<Jakalala> snugglecat: 。。。。
<ScarletWolf> ofan: ...pub key还能生成错误？？
<snugglecat> 安全啊
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 他用的putty
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 哦。。。
<Jakalala> ofan: 交易后，能整成账号密码的吗？对于钥匙真的很无语
<mengfei> 我openwrt是刷在db120-wg这个电信宽带猫上的，刷了后可以当服务器和脱机下载用
<Jakalala> snugglecat: 你开会还带套？
<ofan> Jakalala: 密码认证对ssh来说太不安全了
<ofan> 本来就没想卖ssh
<snugglecat> Jakalala, 不是安全会议吗
<Jakalala> ofan: 偶也不想买SSH，但学校的这个破网络不知怎么设置的，不能用VPN
<snugglecat> http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=51787 iphone siri 疯了
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 铂程斋--暴强！国外高手与iphone 4S siri的对唱歌曲!
<Jakalala> snugglecat: 安全会议？你太有思想了
<ofan> Jakalala: ssh 只搞秘钥的，不开密码认证
 * ofan 很坚定
<ofan> 建议你秘钥也加passphrase
<snugglecat> :)
<ofan> Jakalala: 你可以在linux下用ssh-keygen生成，然后在win下用putty导入
<ofan> 这样win和linux都能用翻墙
<Kandu> ofan: 賣得有點累
<Jakalala> ofan: 偶要去开会了，
<ofan> Jakalala: ....
<ofan> Kandu: 没办法
<Jakalala> ofan: 下次再搞吧，不管怎么样还是要谢谢你，
<Jakalala> ofan: 偶要去开会了，bye
<ofan> Jakalala: - -
<Jakalala> ofan: 偶也不想这样啊
<ofan> Jakalala: 估计你能用vpn 你都不知道
<snugglecat> Jakalala, 记得带女友去
<snugglecat> 那歌太好听了， 我都听n次了
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=51787 和你分享一下
<Jakalala> ofan: 偶试过了，不能用VPN，连下载文件都不能，只能从邮箱下，、
<Jakalala> snugglecat: 带你女友去、
 * Jakalala is away.............................................
<ofan> 你是在军队么
<ofan> 还是在哈工大
<snugglecat> ：）
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 10.10不能升级到11.04 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350118 提示无法找到发行注记（服务器可能过载）是什么意思 是不是我的源没有设置好，还是怎么回事呢，各位帮忙看看，不胜感激。 统计信息: 发表于 由 santizhai — 2011-10-20 18:07 
<snugglecat> 有没有人家里有四台iphone的
<snugglecat> 有没有人家里有五台iphone的
<mengfei> 一台都没有
<mengfei> ……
<namoamitabuddha> My fcitx has problems
<namoamitabuddha> Now I can't use it in xterm
<jyfl987> 四台笔记本就有 
<namoamitabuddha> It's awful!!!
<pocoyo> fcitx 还是3.6好。
<CyrusYzGTt> 表同
<tenzu> ibus-sunpinyin好
<pocoyo> 3.6的五笔用着挺好的。4.+的感觉都不伦不类的。还皮肤啥的 终端里都感觉个别时候不正常。实在难用。
 * pocoyo 吃饭去。。
<luojie-dune> pocoyoci
 * CyrusYzGTt 表示正在吃 塑化劑
<CyrusYzGTt> 加上 蘇丹紅
<Jakalala> 最讨厌和一群人一起睡
<metbsd> 群交？
<Jakalala> 学生宿舍
<Jakalala> 我们宿舍六个人.
<tenzu> 6P
<CyrusYzGTt> 六合
<namoamitabuddha> Hi
<namoamitabuddha> How to append "ab" after a string
<kk> namoamitabuddha, 好  ㍪ 
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你想 入佛教 找 namoamitabuddha 
<Jakalala> 国人就是爱作面子工程
<Jakalala> 整天作些无意义的事
<Jakalala> 还不如睡大觉
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ 驚現瘟神
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: ^_^
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ 。。得罪 牛人了，，慘了。。
 * chgtg x220+mSATA装11.10，8分钟
<AsuraLe> i find i cannot change QT_IM_MODULE to ibus ,it will reset to xim when i reboot or relogin 
<luojie-dune> ls
<CyrusYzGTt> .. chgtg 不懂你說什麼，，
<AsuraLe> and i couldnot input chinese in my only gnome3, chould anybody help me ?
<namoamitabuddha> How to match '-' in regular expression
<peter_huang_> AsuraLe: Install ibus & ibus-pinyin
<CyrusYzGTt> ru guo ni use fedora hua xu I can help you
<AsuraLe> asura@AsuraLX:~$ im-config
<AsuraLe> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "pk-gtk-module"
<AsuraLe> i  get shis message when i run im-config in term
<AsuraLe> peter_huang_: of course i installed it , or i will not ask you ~
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 姐姐，汝何故進出頻繁
<tenzu> http://www.6park.com/news/messages/45262.html
<kk> tenzu ⇪ t: 美国遣返移民人数再创新高 被质疑移民政策失衡(图) -6park.com
<CyrusYzGTt> 而且帶來了 ee 進場
<tenzu> 嗯? kk开了挂?
<ofan> Jakalala: 你还买么
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 出门-》机器挂起-》断线-》回来-》重新联网-》重新登入
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 哦。。爲麼ee也跟着你進來，，
<Jakalala> ofan: 太麻烦了.不买了.不管怎么样还是要谢谢你
<ofan> Jakalala: ...
<ofan> 蛋疼
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么不可以
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ ..我妒忌啊，，
<Jakalala> ofan: 你那么坚定不肯给帐户密码
<ofan> 卧槽 ssh开密码认证不安全
 * Jakalala 真讨厌大学.整体只知道装B的大学还不如高中
<lainme> ssk key那么简单……
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 如何删除unity桌面顶部得panel http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350122 ubuntu 11.10 unity 顶部的这个面板不怎么灵活，或者可以说就是设计上得遗漏；不能像gnome2那样方便定制 在面板上就有两个电源管理，看着很不舒服 打算用一个dock面板来代替它 能实现吗？怎么做？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 思考zhe — 2011-10-20 18:5 ...
<ofan> 开密码认证就等着肉鸡来爆vps的菊花行了
<Jakalala> lainme: 你在Win下用它.看你还说简单不?
<ofan> 这tm是linux频道
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.6park.com/news/messages/45187.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 美媒关注中国女童被碾压事件 道德与人性的讨论(图) -6park.com
<namoamitabuddha> Hi
<namoamitabuddha> fcitx cannot work in xterm
<namoamitabuddha> why?
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/note/178919821/
<kk> namoamitabuddha, 好  ㍫ 
<lainme> namoamitabuddha: which OS are you using?
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你怎么也上6park
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: debian sid
<Jakalala> Kick me.偶还是去火星算了
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ webproxy
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: Oh, debian testing, but I use sid's package for fcitx
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 6park很好么
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: yesterday, I upgraded
<Jakalala> GNUdog: 帮个忙.kick me
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: then, fcitx is upgraded to 4.1.2
<GNUdog> Jakalala: 为啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 被gfw封印的留學生網站，有很多比較有意思的內容
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: the result is awful
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 6park 在我眼里是著名的黄网
<lainme> namoamitabuddha: maybe try to export settings like GTK_IM_MODULE=fcitx, to see whether it works
<Jakalala> GNUdog: 不为啥.kick me
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/note/178919821/
<ofan> 给标题啊
<ofan> kk: http://www.douban.com/note/178919821/
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 在哪裏，，吾怎麼找不到，都是政治評論和 社會熱點
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 那就不告诉你
<ofan> 了
<lainme> Jakalala: I will try on Windows, to see whether it's complex or not.
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！，
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 给我看你妹的照片，就告诉你
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ google 你妹
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: thanks
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 啦啦啦啦..
<Jakalala> GNUdog: .
<luojie-dune> ofan: 它妹妹是什么？
<Jakalala> GNUdog: Kick me
<lainme> Jakalala: wait several minutes, I will try it.
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: http://fcitx.github.com/handbook/chapter-config-env.html said:
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: 第 2 章 配置环境
<ofan> luojie-dune: 靓妹
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: Debian，Ubuntu：im-switch，执行 im-switch -s fcitx，im-config（图形界面）
<CyrusYzGTt> ..ircd要升級了。。各位看notice
<GNUdog> 不说为啥，我为啥要 T
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪呢，我去NAK，哈哈
<ofan> GNUdog: 给个帽子戴吧
<luojie-dune> namoamitabuddha:  必须有 zh的 locale才行。
<adam8157> gfrog: nak是啥
<namoamitabuddha> luojie-dune: yes, I'm zh-CN.UTF-8
<lainme> luojie-dune: 4.0+不需要。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt,  http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=51787 和你分享一下
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/note/178919821/
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: 徐静波：看日本如何报道评论广东小悦悦事件
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, ofan 这家伙又来了
<luojie-dune> lainme: 我上次怎么配置都失败。。。那么就是我太失败了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 早就看過了。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哪个， 我的还是ofan的
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: Hi
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 汝
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: it said:
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: 
<namoamitabuddha> Restart the X session to activate the new Imput Method configuration.
<snugglecat> 哦
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: Can I use this command: # service gdm restart ?
<lainme> namoamitabuddha: 直接输入fcitx &看能不能输入就行了
<lainme> namoamitabuddha: yes. if you wish
<Jakalala> adam8157: 帮个忙.kick me
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: Kick me
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: 谢谢, 好了, 他用了新的im-config, 不再是im-switch, 所以设置失效了
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ systemctl restart gdm.service
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: 我上次upgrade的时候选择了使用新的默认配置文件
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: 对了, fcitx-sunpinyin不管用了
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: thinkpad x220 装了个mSATA硬盘，在这个硬盘上装oneiric，8分钟装完
<gfrog> Jakalala: 这什么想法。。。 /quit就行
<Jakalala> gebjgd: kick me
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ liveCD/USB才有這麼快吧
<namoamitabuddha> luojie-dune: 你现在用fcitx-sunpinyin么?
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: USB
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 你刷屏就可以了，，兩次。。
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: 启动也飞快了
<namoamitabuddha> oneiric都出来了...
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ 哦，，USB，，
<adam8157> gfrog: nak是啥
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: 不迟亏啊！
<Jakalala> .
<Jakalala> .
<Jakalala> .
<Jakalala> .
<Jakalala> .
<Jakalala> .
<kk> Jakalala:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<chgtg> 吃亏
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ :-)
<luojie-dune> namoamitabuddha: 没。
<namoamitabuddha> luojie-dune: 新版本中sunpinyin不能用了, 我过去的词库全部消失了
<luojie-dune> namoamitabuddha: 以前装fcitx不成，现在也没试验。。。而且我很不喜欢 sunpinyin
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 20日 跟新77个包? kennel升级到 3.0.7 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350124 20日更新有77个包之多,kenel ,gnome 全线升级 如图 screenshot-2011-10-20-19-10-15.png screenshot-2011-10-20-19-11-50.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 jarodlau — 2011-10-20 19:13 
<gfrog> adam8157: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NAK_(protocol_message)
<kk> gfrog ⇪ t: NAK (protocol message) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<adam8157> gfrog: 还是不懂
<sikao_lfs> 19:17:43   -   19:16:25  =78s 程序执法还是有它严格的一面
<namoamitabuddha> luojie-dune: 哦, 还行吧, 特别是有一个现成工具可以把sougou词库导入
<gfrog> adam8157: 真的假的啊。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不懂什么叫"你去nak了"...
<Jakalala> Everyone.bye
<Jakalala> Everyone.bye
<Jakalala> Everyone.bye
<Jakalala> Everyone.bye
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt.bye
<kk> Jakalala: .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ,,貌似你速度不夠快，起碼要 10行
<Jakalala> .
<Jakalala> .
<Jakalala> !
<Jakalala> .
<Jakalala> !
<Jakalala> !
<gfrog> adam8157: 我去发nak
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 爲何又進來了。。
<marginalia> 洪水来了。
<chgtg> Jakalala: 直接cat /proc/cpuinfo
<gfrog> Jakalala: 你想要被踢飞的感觉？
<adam8157> gfrog: 给谁发? 不懂...
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 给你的patch
<adam8157> gfrog: 我去!!!
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ f16的yum損壞了。。目前用 pkcon升級和安裝
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: oops
<gfrog> adam8157: lol
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 你做了神马？
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 木有，就是昨天從f15>f16..就這樣了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 我今天升級內核都是用 pkcon的
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 哎呀呀，报bug了咩？ 
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 木有，我搜索，已經有人報了，，
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ yum-3.4.3-5.fc16.noarch
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 这样。。。
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 有bugid嘛？
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 我想問問，，怎麼修改當前用戶的UID GID,,f16的新特性 1000開始的 UID GID害死人了。
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ ..
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 不会改。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 這個新的特性，，不是RH引起的麼，，
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 不过似乎很多发行版都1000开始吧，每次我装fedora他都给我建个500开始的用户，让我很纠结
<namoamitabuddha> gvim最近好像有點問題
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 有嘛？ 木有注意呀
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ,,
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/1000SystemAccounts
<luojie-dune> cherrot 来通知我一声。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 那些英文看不太懂。。
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 这个修改一时半会还影响不到RH。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ,,這是 RH的，，試驗哦，，
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: emmm，差不多
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 不过俺不参与桌面部分的修改，不清楚内情
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 這不是桌面，，是後端的，，UID GID。。
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 那也跟俺无关，俺们都是内核，qemu啥的。。。
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: usermod
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道哪个部分的兄弟们干了这事
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ,, 剛纔我給的 url上有，，
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 话说，干嘛不从1000起跳，非要改回去呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ,,給出 中文翻譯的用法 參數
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ..我是要將 我的UID500改爲1000,,不然，被system-config-user隱藏了，而且顯示隱藏，，找也比較麻煩
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，理解错了。。。 
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ,,你木有看，，吾給你的url,,
 * CyrusYzGTt 幽怨的看着 gfrog 
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 我看了，我以为你要改回去。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 我說要改爲符合f16的
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是学英语的么
<luojie-dune> ofan: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ,,英語只會 數字，和字母 分開的。。
<luojie-dune> ofan: 我要求 CyrusYzGTt 这家伙学英语，他以快死了为由拒绝。
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 卧槽 你是不是内鬼...
<namoamitabuddha> 大家gvim有沒有出錯
<luojie-dune> 哦。看样子我是一直屏蔽 CyrusYzGTt 。。。没放开。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ ，，吾離 2012不遠了
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 多简单啊
<namoamitabuddha> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/99321
<namoamitabuddha> 大家看下, 謝謝
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 什麼？？感覺汝莫名其妙的，，
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是要翻译么，我说那些很简单
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 吾是要汝翻譯，，
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: ...你学英语的都看不懂？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 跟我 小學 學到的不同。。
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 给你妹做了一个坏榜样啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ..放心，，木有影響，，她的學歷比吾高出丈許
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 还没发现你也是个繁体党
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 给个真相啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 是正體
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ google
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你妹是明星吗，google就可以？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 不是，
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 看下
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/99321
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 我記得google在300多頁前後 100頁可以看到
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 等我有了帽子
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 就写个脚本
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 早上6点就起床
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 监控你上线，一进来就k你
<Evanescence> ofan: 什么帽子?
<Evanescence> ofan: 难道是OP?
<ofan> Evanescence: 对
<Evanescence> ofan: 额,我支持你
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 放心吧，，ee貌似只要 不妥寡人 ee 都會給其OP
<Evanescence> ofan: 很好很强大
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我直接去freenode搞
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ,,怎麼搞OP？？
<Evanescence> ofan: 你应该让 cy
<Evanescence> of
<luojie-dune> 哈哈。大家下载第一个版本 Ubuntu 玩？ http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/4.10/
<kk> luojie-dune ⇪ t: Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog)
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 终端下也启动不了
<ofan> ?'
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不是
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: gvim不是啓動不了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 而是退出的時候出問題了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 原來狀況是會fork一個GUI的進程, 但是開了gvim之後那個終端就不能操作了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 有可能是abi mismatch，你升级过X了？
<luojie-dune> Ubuntu 4.10 安装真像 Windows XP啊。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 對
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 是upgrade後出錯了
<namoamitabuddha> luojie-dune: 還不如裝debian
<luojie-dune>  namoamitabuddha 。。。只是玩的东西啊。。。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 重新编译下打了最新patch的gvim
<ofan> 在Xerox还活着
<ofan> Xerox还活着
<ofan> 竟然看到他们打广告了
<luojie-dune> of
<luojie-dune> ofan: 不仅仅还活着吧。。
<ofan> 不清楚
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 11.10 Audacious 的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350131 一直用audacious 小巧方便 但是在11.04下发现有2个小问题 1： 换成的是千千静听形式的皮肤 播放列表不能拉长 我只有在 /home/x/.config/audacious/config 改写了 playlist_width=275 playlist_height=400 将此高度改为400 笔记本比较合适 2： 播放器最小化后，不见了 在 ...
<namoamitabuddha> 現在fcitx似乎還有光標跟隨不好的問題?
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 是有时候输入会失效吧？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 啥失效?
<ofan> 尤其是在终端的时候
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 好像没有
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 就是输入不了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 哦, 那是环境变量没设置好
<ofan> 不是
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 就是说你在xterm/urxvt下CTRL-Space无法切换出输入法?
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 如果version == 4.x是环境设置问题
<ofan> 不是
<ofan> 算了，看这个
<ofan> http://doc.120ask.com/fuke/1147241_1.html
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: 十多天了，孩子老是偷内裤，他爸爸不在家，他是怎么了 程小玲 在线医生_有问必答网
<namoamitabuddha> 阿弥陀佛
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: ....
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 你这是做什么
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 估计是有人故意撩那个医生的
<ofan> jyfl987: 有可能，不过谁那么蛋疼啊
<marginalia> 看来还是无聊的人太多了。
<marginalia> ／list usr
<Joey64> 在linux下如何安全拔出 3g上网卡
<Joey64> 是这样？？？sudo rmmod option，然后拔出???????????????????????????
<Joey64> 还是这样直接拔出
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求教：字符界面的左边距 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350135 在黑乎乎的字符界面的时候，字符在电脑屏幕的很靠左的位置（正常情况） 我觉得太靠左了，想让他空出几个字符来显示。就是有一定的左侧边距。 请问怎么设置一下？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Zhang-Xiao-Jun — 2011-10-20 20:11 
<Joey64> kk: tq
<Joey64> kk: help
<Joey64> kk: ?
<sikao_lfs> 你这个问题问的好。我当初还曾经问过打印机，还有扫描仪如何正确卸载。。。。。
<kk> Joey64, 你是男人还是女人？  ㍬ 
<sikao_lfs> 大家告诉我直接拔 。。。。。。
<Joey64> sikao_lfs: 但是我在debian 6下，直接拔出，console显示error
<sikao_lfs> Joey64: 哈哈，那是个聊天机器人。。。。。。你跟它聊上会没玩的
<Joey64> sikao_lfs: 我知道，就是不知道怎么让kk显示他能支持的功能
<ofan> 它不支持这功能
<Joey64> 还有debian 6现在有个问题很严重，插入usb硬盘不定时死机
<sikao_lfs> Joey64: 个人感觉，只要功能能重复使用，使用过程完成了实际功能，则可以不理会告警
<Joey64> ofan: 以前大小眼只要输help他会告诉你支持那些命令
<CyrusYzGTt> 64bit Joey64 ..貌似 本尊見過你出現，大概兩年前
<Joey64> sikao_lfs: 如果稳定就好了，有次一插上3g上网卡，电脑死机了
<Joey64> CyrusYzGTt: 是呀，记性真好，从ubuntu7.04的时候就来了，不只两年了
<CyrusYzGTt> Joey64§ 嗯，
<everyx> 刚刚见过你出现@CyrusYzGTt，哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> everyx§ ,,汝過來也好，那邊過於冷清，，這裏，吾也問fedora的問題
<everyx> 为什么那边那么冷清呢？
<Joey64> CyrusYzGTt: fedora小问题不断，但是我现在debian6的usb却是大问题，google了一下，好像2.6.32的内核支持usb硬盘都有问题
<CyrusYzGTt> Joey64§ ,,我反而不是，自從fedora有rawhide分支，，穩定了很多，，
<Joey64> 我现在在想，如何实现他插入不挂载，让我手动来挂载
<xiaobot> 大家好
<Joey64> CyrusYzGTt: 我打算忙完这个月，试试centos和freebsd
<AsuraLe> Joey64: why not upgrade your kernel to 3.0
<CyrusYzGTt> Joey64§ ..嗯，好吧，，都是木有用過的，，特別是那 freeBSD
<Guest66683> you
<ofan> 还不如用openbsd
<Guest66683> zhongwenshurufamei?
<CyrusYzGTt> 3.1.0-0.rc10.git0.1.fc16.x86_64 #1 SMP
<Guest66683> sos
<Guest66683> sos
<Guest66683> sos
<Guest66683> so
<Guest66683> sos
<Joey64> AsuraLe: 3.0的核心改动太大，要用也用2.6.38
<everyx> ubuntu?
<Guest66683> zen 
<xiaobot> 不要刷屏
<Joey64> AsuraLe: 起码能从2.6.32平滑升级到2.6.38
<CyrusYzGTt> 我用fedora16了。。雖然beta狀態
<Guest66683> jiujiu
<Guest66683> jiu jiu
<everyx> 是Ubuntu吗？
<Guest66683> zen me yang da zhongwen ?
 * CyrusYzGTt 興奮的發現，中古的牛人，和太古的牛人迴歸了。。
<Joey64> CyrusYzGTt: 我只要稳定，和硬件能支持，其他的没有多少要求，本来装debian是奔着稳定去的，但是用过才知道稳定的console，没有装桌面的那种
<Joey64> CyrusYzGTt: 小白鼠啊
<everyx> Guest66683:im-switch?
<CyrusYzGTt> Joey64§ 桌面穩定，，貌似還木有發現，，倒是 fedora的最新內核很穩定，我用3.1-rc10了，，fedora編譯的
<jyfl987> Libyan forces "capture Gaddafi" 
<CyrusYzGTt> Joey64§ ..
<Joey64> CyrusYzGTt: fedora就算定制的话，东西还是太多了，再说一般定制不好,所以之用过12的KDE
<oh_no> hello,all
<CyrusYzGTt> Joey64§ ..還有xfce e17 lxdm ,,
<Joey64> CyrusYzGTt: 现在就差一个电视棒没有支持到，tm5600核心的，其他的3g上网卡，摄像头什么的都搞定了
<CyrusYzGTt> Joey64§ ,,我就差雙顯卡的應用方案和 也是 電視棒at9135..
<dumb1224> Gadafy captured in Sirte
<Joey64> CyrusYzGTt: lxdm在以前买的mid叫智器Q5的时候用过，不算很稳定，和gnome差不多，习惯了gnome了
<CyrusYzGTt> Joey64§ ..對了，xfce不是，，很穩定的麼，，
<Joey64> CyrusYzGTt: 好像3.0的内核已经支持了tm6000的电视芯片了，你的是不是？不过可能还要编译驱动
<CyrusYzGTt> Joey64§ ..是3.1-rc10..不清楚，，你給個命令，我看看，，
<Joey64> CyrusYzGTt: 不习惯一条任务栏，以前用windows用多了，现在看到gnome的两条很舒服
<CyrusYzGTt> Joey64§ 這個可以自己定製的，，
<Joey64> CyrusYzGTt: 你先插上电视棒，看看ID是什么，然后到一个好像叫linuxtv.org的网站下驱动，具体看看网站，我也忘了，内核不支持，我没有弄
<CyrusYzGTt> Joey64§ ..我找過了，，是dvb-t,地面廣播的，驅動不支持。。
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 在火狐中怎么安装flash插件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350138 系统是64位的ubuntu，请大家支招。 统计信息: 发表于 由 guogongzhou — 2011-10-20 20:37 
<Joey64> CyrusYzGTt: 定制的不是很舒服
<CyrusYzGTt> Joey64§ 嗯，所以，就只能用大衆些的，外設，，不然，，就只能虛擬或者安裝雙系統，，
<Joey64> CyrusYzGTt: DVB-T我好像看到过有成功的案例，在google搜索到的，好久以前了
<CyrusYzGTt> Joey64§ ，，我說的是驅動，，那個簡直就是win only的，，
<Joey64> CyrusYzGTt: 现在单系统，怎么这里贴图的网址去哪里了
<CyrusYzGTt> Joey64§ /topic有說，。，
<Joey64> CyrusYzGTt: :-)，好像有台湾厂家专门生产了3款支持linux的usb电视棒，其中有dvb-t的，不知道能不能参照
<CyrusYzGTt> Joey64§ ,,你說的，我都去看，，就是我網購的那個便宜貨不支持，，
<Joey64> CyrusYzGTt: 没有看到 只有ubuntu论坛，irc向导和log
<Joey64> CyrusYzGTt: 圆刚科技生产的，早知道买那个了
<CyrusYzGTt> Joey64§ ..還真實木有，我記得之前有的，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> Joey64§ ,,唉，，
<Joey64> CyrusYzGTt: 电视棒的支持应该是这样，如果内核支持，那么需要firmware,如果内核不支持，那么需要patch加firmware
<CyrusYzGTt> Joey64§ ,,就是木有，，算了，，你繼續你的，，我看小說去
<Joey64> CyrusYzGTt: 好的
<Joey64> who knows howto safe remove 3g netcard
<Joey64> 谁知道怎么安全拔出3g上网卡在linux环境下
<CyrusYzGTt> .. nautilus you xie zai an niu jiu dian ji xie zai ,mu you jiu zhi jie ba chu
<jyfl987> 115这个大坑爹的
<jyfl987> 我上传东西 很慢 告诉我可以装插件 加速 我装了插件以后 上传速度就变成0b了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<Joey64> CyrusYzGTt: 在我现在的系统可能直接拔出会死机
<CyrusYzGTt> 還不如用dp
<jyfl987> 访问不了
<Joey64> jyfl987: vpn
<CyrusYzGTt> Joey64§ 在停止使用 30分鐘後拔出，，
<Joey64> CyrusYzGTt: 这个可以试试，:-)
<CyrusYzGTt> Joey64§ 記住，，如果沒有卸載按鈕就 等 30分鐘拔出
<Joey64> CyrusYzGTt: 因为现在都没有用网络管理软件如network-manager什么的，直接命令行的，所以有时还是有点麻烦
<CyrusYzGTt> Joey64§ ..好吧，除了ifup 之外木有用過，，其他命令
<Joey64> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵，
<jyfl987> 新浪那个微盘太快了
<jyfl987> 居然上传 3m/s
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 新人求助，shell脚本怎么执行啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350142 刚接触Linux，用到是UBUNTU11.04的。怎么打开sh文件时都是默认的文本编辑器打开来，要怎么修改成执行脚本啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 weizhenx — 2011-10-20 21:05 
<Joey64> kk: chmod +x && sh **.sh
<kk> Joey64, 你上火了不少吗？  ㍭ 
<jadeity> kk不管回帖吧
<Joey64> jadeity: 看来是的，以前有能回帖的机器人
<Kandu> 哪位有空寫個能回帖的 bot 吧
<oh_no> ubuntu英文频道的那个ubontu是不是bot啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ..吾又想起 大小眼了，，
<Joey64> 俄也是
<Guest70422> hi, Latex下有没有好用的流程图宏包？
<jarodlau> adam 在否?
<imtxc> 今天莫名其妙上网速度好慢。。。
<jarodlau> mutt 如何 选择全部邮件?
<chgtg> Guest70422: 据牛们说——没有
<Guest70422> chgtg: 什么牛？
<chgtg> Guest70422: 水母上的牛
<Guest70422> chgtg: 牛呢
<chgtg> Guest70422: 水母上
<roylez_> jarodlau: T*
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 用户名都用小写的吧
<roylez_> ofan: irssi，没压力
<jarodlau> roylez_: 恩,找到了,看看了手册
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 没在？
<jarodlau> roylez_: 那如何终止 进行的操作呢? 比如我用limit ~B=something ,可是很费时,我如何终止?
<roylez_> jarodlau: ctrl-c???忘了
<CyrusYzGTt> ...水母上的牛 讓吾想起 西方的古神是怎麼誕生的，，，，
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: 这问题都快moon经了
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ ..
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: &_&
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ ^s^
<pocoyo> roylez_: 主席 irssi里能显示小kk的报时不？
<imtxc> 麻烦大家推荐个速度快些的DNS。。。8.8.8.8 这两天我机器上好慢。。
<roylez_> pocoyo: 可以，要这个有什么用
<pocoyo> roylez_: 你怎么弄的。我听说有个MM的显示不成 帮她问问 咋样 
<ofan> MeaCulpa: VPN 开通了，具体信息看邮件
<roylez_> pocoyo: 照片呢？
<pocoyo> roylez_: 啥照片儿？
<roylez_> pocoyo: mm的
<roylez_> pocoyo: 没啥特别的就能看
<pocoyo> roylez_: 你找 lainme 要去啊。
<roylez_> pocoyo: ....
<roylez_> pocoyo: 我看片了
<Joey64> imtxc: 还是用你的ISP的dns快，我这里接了交换，再加上人多，要是用opendns或者googledns都很慢，还不如用ISP的，要是要用 vpn ，在改/etc/resolv.conf
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 请教一个乱码问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350149 右键点击有个创建新文档，然后创建一个默认的“空白文档”，文件名就是“无标题文档”，一切正常。但如果我继续点右键新建“空白文档”，文件名就会出现乱码“无标题文档 2�题文档 (无效的编码)”，请教各位这是bug么？还是我的设 ...
<imtxc> Joey64: 不知怎么的  今天特别的慢  没找到原因
<Joey64> imtxc: 局域网?
<imtxc> 好像也不是网速的原因，在打开视频以后  不会卡 但是在打开新的网页的时候 要白好长时间
<imtxc> Joey64: =电信 宽带。
<Joey64> imtxc: 估计dns问题，dig 网站看看
<Joey64> imtxc: 用你的ISP的dns
<imtxc> Joey64: 好的。
<imtxc> Joey64: 关键同学的windows 连接到同样的线上面 速度挺快。
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<zmcbb30> iPeipei: 佩佩
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥
<zmcbb30> roylez金老板
<roylez_> zmcbb30: .
<Joey64> imtxc: 看他改dns了，不试试怎么知道
<imtxc> Joey64: 同样使用googledns
<Joey64> imtxc: 再说小区宽带用的人多速度就慢下来了
<imtxc> Joey64: 这条宽带就一个人用  今天第一次出现这样的事情。
<Joey64> imtxc: 那你装本地dns，包叫什么忘了
<Joey64> imtxc: google Linux 本地dns
<imtxc> Joey64: 好吧，我感觉好像是浏览器怎么了。。反应特别慢的原因
<Joey64> imtxc: 或者先dig www.baidu.com
<Joey64> imtxc: 看看时间是多少，如果时间很长，那就是dns解析出问题了
<imtxc> Joey64: 583
<Joey64> imtxc: 国外的dns一般都这么慢，看我用的ISP的dns  Query time: 50 msec
<Joey64> imtxc: 删除浏览器配置，重新配置一下
<Joey64> imtxc: firefox? opera? 
<imtxc> Joey64: firefox 7
<xiaoy> Joey64, 那你为什么用国外的DNS？
<Joey64> imtxc: 再说googledns解析的地址和ISP解析的地址不是同一个，googledns解析的会出国，当然慢
<imtxc> Joey64: 因为在我这里
<imtxc> Joey64: 不用googledns的话 任何网页都打不开。。。
<phoenixlzx> hi~
<phoenixlzx> 现在Linux链接投影仪可以直接用吧
<kk> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍮ 
<Joey64> imtxc: 这是不可能的，那你试试opendns
<imtxc> Joey64: 今天以前都很正常的 我从来没有做过修改。
<Joey64> imtxc: ISP肯定有给你DNS
<xiaoy> imtxc, 你到底在哪里阿？火星？
<imtxc> Joey64: 谢谢你呢。
<imtxc> xiaoy: 不清楚啊。
<xiaoy> XD
<xiaoy> 不过OPENDNS很好
<xiaoy> 试一下
<Joey64> xiaoy: 我没有用，我现在用ISP的
<xiaoy> 我还是搞不清我在跟谁聊！O.o
<imtxc> xiaoy: opendns 是多少？
<xiaoy> Joey64, imtxc 无论是谁有DNS的问题：OPENDNS不错，试一下就知道。。。
<xiaoy> imtxc, 用GOOGLE吧
<Joey64> xiaoy: 看来你没有好好看贴
<xiaoy> 百度阿，DUCKDUCKGO 
<xiaoy> Joey64, 哦明白了。。。
<xiaoy> ;-)
<xiaoy> imtxc, 试一下
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • ubuntu 11.10 本人推荐的应用级法宝 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350154 如果你在办公室用电脑，想必完全用ubuntu放弃windows的人不多。其实，ubuntu在几乎的所有关键应用领域均有了优秀的软件（个人经反复试用），推荐如下： 1. 永中 Office 2010 精简试用版，即使过期，也不影响正常使用。 2. CUPS 1.5.0 + hplip ...
<xiaoy> 还是10.04最好的
<xiaoy> imtxc, 不过我在想：如果你没办法跳过一个火墙，你会不会也没办法配置DNS。。。
<xiaoy> 很难回答的一个问题。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> noip
<tenzu_> ??
<ineed> 请问Packet driver是什么?
<imtxc> 有可以在Linux 里面用的华为模拟器么？
<ineed> Kandu: 请问Packet driver是什么
<xiaoy> imtxc, 新的DNS怎么样？
<imtxc> xiaoy: 用上ISP 的了 还可以
<xiaoy> 哦，好的。。。
<ineed> MeaCulpa: hi
<MeaCulpa_> ineed: hi
<ineed> MeaCulpa: Packet driver是什么
<MeaCulpa_> ineed: 不知道
<ineed> MeaCulpa: 请问用过Djgpp吗
<snugglecat> 我们举国哀悼卡加菲逝世
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ??誰來的？？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我们中国永远的朋友卡扎菲逝世了
<microcai> snugglecat: 恩
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 哦
<microcai> snugglecat: 还没承认
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..這麼舊不見你，是不是 移民了？？
<dumb1224> snugglecat: 又内涵了?
<ineed> MeaCulpa: ?
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 不是。被 sina 关禁闭了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你當IT間諜了？？
<ineed> MeaCulpa_: ?
<jarodlau> 卡扎菲 , 谁? 和我家二狗有关系么?
<snugglecat> microcai, 凤凰台都播了现场录像了。 没确认的是怎么打死的，以及没验DNA
<snugglecat> microcai, 样子是卡扎菲的样子， 或许是他的替身
 * CyrusYzGTt 希望所有的web app加入 c-ares庫，，就像wget,這樣可以有效防止DNS污染，，如果內核也可以就更好
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 一直都是 Gentoo 派去 Fedora 卧底的
<snugglecat> 如果不是卡扎菲的话， 只能说那是他的替身了
<snugglecat> jarodlau, 和你家二狗有关系？？？
<microcai> snugglecat: 替身死了，真身也就成了替身了
<microcai> snugglecat: 参考 让子弹飞
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 。。我說的是你被支那.com關緊閉。。你是gentoo在fedora的間諜早就知道了。
<snugglecat> 那我不知道， 只是说那视频那死人是卡扎菲的样子。 真相不知道
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  f16 啥时候发布啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 11.08
<ineed> jarodlau: 请问为什么连接Free2.ssh4gfw.com会Access denied
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 真慢
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  你是一代  i7 还是二代？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 加入 c-ares 库， 就能防止 DNA 污染了？？？
<snugglecat> microcai, 他是富二代
<microcai> snugglecat:  o
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 不過，寡人已經在用了，很好，，除了因爲yum崩毀了，不能安裝核芯顯卡與N卡的方案外，，只能它能夠過pkcon升級
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ i7-2630Qm
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ i7-2630QM
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 只能在3
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 只能在3s前識別，，就需要內核參數調用
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好吧， 我去哀悼卡扎菲去。 中国会下半期么
<jarodlau> ineed:  使用test1.ssh4gfw.com
 * ineed 为什么没人理我?
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好吧， 我那是笑话 DNA 不是 DNS
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ，，嗯，不是安裝了，就直接調用的，你要修改你使用的那個web app
<snugglecat> ineed, 你有啥问题
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,我竟然看錯成 DNS可，，
 * snugglecat 就一搞蛋
 * snugglecat 就一搞蛋的。 蛋疼中
<ineed> snugglecat: 网卡驱动是什么
<snugglecat> 驱动网卡的
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 你木有給寡人 免費的能看youtube的ssh
<jarodlau> 如何在shell下实现这个效果, 执行一个命令,比如 ssh username@testhost, 当没有执行这个命令的时候,就执行,如果有运行的进程就kill掉,然后执行?
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 我什么时候答应给你Ssh?
<snugglecat> jarodlau, 判断是否由此进程行不
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 你不想被忽略,就得賄賂本尊
<snugglecat> grep, if 等命令
<snugglecat> ineed, 你要先像卡扎菲烧炷香
<snugglecat> 向
<jarodlau> snugglecat: 可以啊,我 就是想 直接alias一下,不要作成脚本那样的就可以
<snugglecat> 那我不知道了
<ineed> jarodlau: Test1这个服务器不用在网站上下单订购吧
<jarodlau> snugglecat: alias ssh4gfw='killall ssh && ssh -CNg -qnf -D 7070 tm-000@temp1.ssh4gfw.com', 我现在使用的这个,只能在ssh已经运行的时候用
<jarodlau> ineed: 可以啊,我现在就是用的 temp1
<snugglecat> 应该也可以把， 只是会有错误提示而已。具体我不懂， 我去蛋疼
 * ineed Orz  CyrusYzGTt
<jarodlau> snugglecat: 那我就得先手动执行一下才可以了.麻烦..
<tenzu_> http://goo.gl/GwbA0
<kk> tenzu_ ⇪ t: 河南人民医院住院部发生爆炸 病人被紧急疏散(组图) -6park.com
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！..竟然讓寡人跪拜你
<snugglecat> tenzu_, 7.23怎么样了
 * ineed &tenzu   Orz  CyrusYzGTt
<tenzu_> snugglecat: 啥7.23?
<CyrusYzGTt> 拜 銷魂頭像MM，可以，，
<tenzu_> CyrusYzGTt: 你又皮痒了?
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu_§ 是 ineed 引起的話題
<tenzu_> ineed: 是你皮痒?
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt:  ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你!
<snugglecat> tenzu_, 温州动车追尾啊
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, ineed 怎么了哇
<tenzu_> snugglecat: 木有见到最新消息
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, ineed ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你们！
<snugglecat> 小锐锐呢
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 好吧，，結束，，
<snugglecat> 今年还有啥大事啊。 遗忘的真快
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不能應該生在天朝
<ineed> tenzu: 请问网卡驱动是什么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 是因爲發生太多了，以至於忘記的快，就算被製造的時間掩蓋，也不失去真相的尺度
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 比我的还是要快啊
<snugglecat> 好吧。 
 * zypeh 在朋友家
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 啥事，，我今天已經升級到3.1-rc10內核的，，貌似fedora內核已經在加快了
<tenzu_> ineed: 网卡驱动就是让网卡工作的软件...
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..比你快升級f16？？
<ineed> tenzu_: Packet driver是什么
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  i7-2630 比我的  Xeon E3-1230 快啊
<snugglecat> 温家宝写的是 大难兴邦 还是多难兴邦
<tenzu_> ineed: 没见过
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ,汗～～我的cpu是筆電的，，你的是服務器，，不能比的，，
<ineed> tenzu_: Dos是不是也有网卡驱动
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 这样的啊
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 编译 libreoffice 多久》
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 编译 libreoffice 多久？
<ineed> tenzu_: ?
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 内核make clean 后编译是两分多
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 但是 指令集，，你的cpu就比我的好，，還支持tboot,原來我的不支持
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 升级了 bios 不就支持了么？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 編譯 libreoffice需要 46分鐘
<tenzu_> ineed: 不会用dos
 * ineed 又没人理我了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我编译 libreoffice 用了一个半小时
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 还是你的好
<microcai> ineed: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 是 cpu本身不支持，我特意去官網看過了，，就是不支持tboot
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 可能是內存大的關係，，
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: tboot 又没用。
<ineed> 人生真是寂寞啊!
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我内存是 1600 的
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你4通道？
<tenzu_> ineed: 撸吧
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 1333Mhz
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，你的cpu支持三通道内存。
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 去破了那記錄
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 所以比 xeon 快多了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 价格都比我的 Xeon 贵！ 价格摆在那里呢！
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ddr3,,最高不清楚，，最低是1333Mhz
 * ineed 要去看俺的小Freja和Anja去了.各位晚安
<snugglecat> 现在已经没人说汶川了
<tenzu_> 5月才说
<snugglecat> 最近的也就2008了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不敢忘記，
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 最近的是 蘇丹紅
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  zol 说最大支持 8G内存，扯蛋呢
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..俺，16G,,最大支持 32G,,不過我刷了bios通過工具看到支持 64G
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 那個8G是 win7 basic來說的，木有說linux
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: intel 的 u 13 年前不会生产支持超过 32G内存的 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: intel 的 u 2013 年前不会生产支持超过 32G内存的 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:intel 的 U  只有 36条地址线。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 可是 我的支持32G,,這是官網說的，
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  36条就是 32G 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  2^36 = 32G 
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..ASUS說的最大 32G..
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  明年 intel 是更新工艺年，也不会更新36条地址线 
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 難道 IVY，，cpu 不出現？？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 13年 intel 更新架构年，估计会有 48 条地址线的 U 出来。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  Ivy 是 22nm 生产的 core i7
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 架构没变
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: Tick-tock 你懂的
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ,,
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 好吧，，那就在木有足夠買新的cpu前，，就暫時將就用這 
<MeaCulpa_> Intel木有前途
<MeaCulpa_> microcai: 多cpu可以大内存不
<MeaCulpa_> 比如4 cpu的标准至强
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 我发了邮件了
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 哦
<MeaCulpa_> power7 最多也就8TB的内存...
<imtxc> 学习一下  找不到个合适的模拟器
<imtxc> 请问有什么和windows 下那样的华为模拟器呢
<zypeh> 想折腾fvwm
<chgtg>  /quit
 * mayli i'm bck
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 现在 cpu 啥行情
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不知道，，該安息，了，明天再復活
<microcai> hi
<kk> microcai, 好  ㍯ 
<microcai> hi
<microcai> hi
<microcai> hi
<mayli> !jrrp
<microcai> hi
<microcai> hi
<microcai> !4w
<kk> microcai, 好  ㍯ 
<mayli> 提问：irssi里怎么接受dcc的传输呢？
<microcai> http://detail.zol.com.cn/cpu/index248229.shtml 
<kk> microcai ⇪ ti: 【Intel 酷睿i7 990X 至尊版 /盒】报价_参数_图片_论坛_Intel Core i7 990X报价-ZOL中关村在线
 * microcai 目前最顶级的CPU
<mayli> microcai: 民用顶级吧
<microcai> mayli: AMD 现在顶级的居然也不过是 1100T
<microcai> mayli: 太差劲了吧
<microcai> mayli: 才 6核 , 功耗居然 一百多w
<snugglecat> 同時亦印證DNA地圖中所指, 中國人之基因來自珠三角一帶[5]而製造場估計一直使用至新石器時代中期。
<snugglecat> 男性將自己的精液射在性夥伴臉上這一性行為稱作甚麼？
<snugglecat> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%A1%8F%E5%B0%84
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ t: 颜射 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 那是大男人主义。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 维基首页的问答栏目的。 好奇点进去
<knownbad> 你想射谁？
<snugglecat> 没啊， 好奇点进去的
<snugglecat> 好玩所以贴出来
 * mayli 睡觉去
 * alvin_rxg 睡觉去
<knownbad> 有人同睡
<alvin_rxg> 没人……
<alvin_rxg> 求美女照片
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%94%B7%E6%80%A7%E8%87%AA%E6%88%91%E5%8F%A3%E4%BA%A4
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ t: 男性自我口交 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<knownbad> 哈哈哈
<knownbad> 可怜的松鼠
<knownbad> 其实有好看的日本av.
<knownbad> http://xhamster.com/movies/850160/japanese_massage_03.html
<kk> knownbad ⇪ t: Japanese massage 03 - xHamster.com
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: dedicated to you.
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你怎么柔软？
<snugglecat> 好奇而已
<ofan> yoooo
<ofan> snugglecat: 你不睡觉??
<snugglecat> 不睡， 在看 与 ooxx 有关 的 wiki
<fivesheep> knownbad: http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/60816/lenovo.com-lenovo-thinkpad-edge-e420-laptop-core-i5-2430m-2.40ghz-4gb-ddr3-500gb-7200rpm-hdd-14-1366x768-display-wifi-n-bluetooth-6cell-battery-win-7-prem 这机器不错
<kk> fivesheep ⇪ t: Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E420 Laptop: Core i5 2430M 2.40GHz, 4GB DDR3, 500GB 7200RPM HDD, 14" 1366x768 Display, WiFi N, Bluetooth, 6-cell Battery, Win 7 Prem $444 + Free Shipping - Lenovo.com Deals, Coupons and Promos
<fivesheep> 价格 421 用coupon之后.. i5 sb cpu
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> it's ok but low end today.
<knownbad> 再晚点等holiday season应该会更便宜。
<knownbad> 不差就是了。
<fivesheep> knownbad: i5 这个价格其实很好了
<fivesheep> 到了holiday 你不见得能买到的
<fivesheep> 这个接近 400 的 i5
<knownbad> 好似intel 3rd gen年底或年初会出。
<fivesheep> 市场上基本上出现就被秒杀
<knownbad> 那你买吧。
<fivesheep> 买了
<fivesheep> tax多了点... 42
<fivesheep> 日死
<fivesheep> 太黑了
<alvin_rxg> vox: the day after tomorrow...
<knownbad> 嗯，美国经济需要你。
<knownbad> fivesheep: 再多买些吧。
<fivesheep> 不买了
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我对美国的经济支援也不少了. lol
<fivesheep> 这两三个月的薪水 我是花光了
<knownbad> 哦。
<knownbad> 别独肥了。
<knownbad> 我对thinkpad情有独钟但可能下次得换了。
<fivesheep> kn
<fivesheep> knownbad: 以前没买过thinkpad
<fivesheep> 兴趣不大. 这个价钱是看着不错， 所以入手
<knownbad> 同事买过，还好。
 * knownbad 指的是edge.
<knownbad> 吃汉堡
<luojie-dune> yoo 今天人不少。
<luojie-dune> 呦 真不好打，，，用yoo替代吧。。。
<knownbad> qusi好些。
<luojie-dune> knownbad: 去死？
<knownbad> 呵呵
<luojie-dune> knownbad: 坏人。
<luojie-dune> know
<knownbad> 坏人是我的名字
<kk>  06:02
#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-21
<snugglecat> knownbad, thinkpad 是联想的吗
<knownbad> 不，是幻想
<snugglecat> 给个官网看看
<snugglecat> 不是联想的那个 thinkpad?
<snugglecat> luojie-dune, 坏人是他的名字， 恶霸是他的姓
<snugglecat> knownbad, 给个官网看看， 到底是咋样的
<knownbad> 是个次品不是thinkpad.
<snugglecat> 啥意思
<snugglecat> 平板出来了， 笔记本还有人买么
<knownbad> 给大叔用。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 我还是想知道 thinkpad 到底是啥
<knownbad> 去电脑城看
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 有人啊。
<luojie-dune> snugglecat:  以后两个会合一
<luojie-dune> 但是目前 x86构架的计算性能是 arm不可匹敌的。
 * knownbad 压上snugglecat后方
<luojie-dune> knownbad snugglecat 你们两个是基友吧，直接交互私下讨论算了。。。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 给个官网或图片也行， 去电脑城得去广州
<luojie-dune> adam8157:  额。早班？
<knownbad> 你在广东？
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 起得早
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 昨晚吃坏肚子了 8点就睡觉了
<snugglecat> 对啊
<snugglecat> 广东边远地区
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 哦。这样么。。。我唯一携带的药品就是健胃消食片。
<knownbad> https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/ThinkPad
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 食物中毒啊, 国内, 你懂得
 * luojie-dune 例行拥抱 pocoyo
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 恩。懂得。自己种的也不行。
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 西安相对就好多了吧？
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 不知道, 我也就这么一回...
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不就是联想的么
<luojie-dune> adam8157:  。哦，体质不错呢。
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 不对，是 thinkpad
<knownbad> 是啊，要不你以为是那个？
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 昨晚快死了 现在已经满状态了 嘿嘿
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 我曾经多次感觉自己难受的要死了。。。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你说的啊“不， 是幻想”    我还以为是其它公司同名的
<snugglecat> 我问是联想的吗， 你说 “不， 是幻想”
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 激友要相互理解的更好才行。
<knownbad> 你信我的就是傻瓜
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好吧， 你确实是坏人是你名，恶霸是你姓
<snugglecat> 那么多平板， 特别是ipad， 笔记本何去何从啊
<knownbad> 要不你早已被我以黄瓜暴菊了。
<knownbad> 不冲突，各取所需。
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 不是有平板搭键盘的吗？  看起来不就是笔记本？
<snugglecat> 如果我想有个便携设备， 到处旅游，将旅程记录下来， 平板好还是笔记本好。 我想，平板的话可以随时随地拿出来写随想
<snugglecat> 但又不想用手机
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 你都说了平板了。
<knownbad> 拿纸和笔。
<knownbad> 一定不会没电。
<void1> 其实不是选择平板还是笔记本，是选择操作系统和是否需要键盘
<snugglecat> luojie-dune, 这是我的认为啊， 我想听听别人的想法
<luojie-dune> 操作系统都差不多
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 选择东西听别人想法大都是无意义的。。。
<void1> 操作系统差太多了
<snugglecat> void1, 更注重的是便携
<void1> 不同的os有不同的软件
<luojie-dune> 选择 Mer 的
<luojie-dune> 我的第二个平板大概就是用 Mer 了 :D
<snugglecat> luojie-dune, 两个我都没用过， 个人想象是 平板 好点。 我只是想用过的人笔记本的怎么说。 而且平板在os上，我需要的应用，确实是个问题
<luojie-dune> 如果不是 Ubuntu的华。
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 我有个平板，就是我的手机， 
<snugglecat> 我注重的是实用性， 方便旅途随时记录随想的。 而不是个性啥的。 如果是个性的话， 会选择平板
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 耗电速度快到你想象不到。。。我持续的待机不到一天就光了。
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 因为开wifi吧。
<snugglecat> luojie-dune, 我不需要持续地用， 只是有需要才记。
<pocoyo> luojie-dune: firefox 在linux里 最大化后 左上角的按钮怎么不在标题栏上？
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 因为默认是这样得啊。
<snugglecat> 酱紫说把， 如果运行我的软件的话， 笔记本当然没问题。 不知道是否符合“随时拿出来记旅游时的随想，笔记”
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 关键看你的笔记本能待机多久了。
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 不过笔记本比较贵，你就认准了平板算了
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 别唠叨了。
<void1> 要满足 “随时” 还是用纸笔比较好
<snugglecat> void1, 这也是， 但我需要将笔记直接发到网上
<snugglecat> 怎么说呢， 就是在任何地点都可以拿出来记， 但不是经常，持续时间也不是很长。 所以待机我想不是最关键的。
<void1> 如果你的字写的好看的话，每张都扫描一下放网上，绝对比pc上的文字来的效果好
<void1> 如果你的字写的好看的话，每张都扫描一下放网上，绝对比pc上的文字更加吸引眼球
<luojie-dune> void1: 问题是麻烦，混合麻烦。
<snugglecat> 例如我登山时， 想记点东西， 笔记本的话，还得找地方来使用呢。
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 去借个使用吧。
<snugglecat> void1, 我的是个CMS， 运行的是管理客户端。 我是将内容发到内容服务器里。 不是贴图片啥的
<snugglecat> 平板的话， 我的问题是， 我那个客户端运行有问题，不大支持现有的平板
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 发送到服务器上转。。。或者发可移转的。
<snugglecat> 依赖 qt4 太高。 现在的平板不大支持qt4， 没有直接支持安桌和ios的qt4版本， 不过有第三方支持
<snugglecat> luojie-dune, 我的运行上我的程序啊
<snugglecat> 我编的程序啊
<luojie-dune> snugglecat:  android 似乎有了简便移植 qt 的工具。
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 你找吧。
<snugglecat> 如果不是 qt4 的问题， 就没这个困扰了
<luojie-dune> snugglecat:  http://sourceforge.net/p/necessitas/home/necessitas/
<kk> luojie-dune ⇪ t: necessitas / Home / necessitas
<snugglecat> 有第三方的 qt4 for and...
<snugglecat> 但会很麻烦。
<snugglecat> ubuntu 的平板出来了么
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 买不起的你。
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 或者可以直接装。
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 另外，qt4的 opengles没完成。
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 你要用 qt5 才好。
<luojie-dune> 哈哈
<pocoyo> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
 * luojie-dune 发现自己的手机待机一段时间后电池判断延长了。。。从 16% 变 18% 了。。。
<pocoyo> luojie-dune: 有什么推荐的插件没有 隐藏标题栏。
<snugglecat> 我面临的问题是， 在平板中运行起我的程序，需要做额外很多工作。 笔记本是否也可以满足我的需求，因我没体验过笔记本。 是否值得为了在平板上运行我的程序而去做额外的改动
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 默认可以隐藏。
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 所以说，自己搞定。问了直接瞎问。
<snugglecat> luojie-dune, 问题是我这辈子只用过台机，平板和笔记本都没碰过， 我是大老土哇
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 借个
<snugglecat> 哪借， 我这边的人都是大老土， 至少我认识的人都没这俩东西
<pocoyo> luojie-dune: 标题栏。。 不是菜单栏。
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 那个不是wm管理么。
<snugglecat> 我是广东边远地区的人。 apple 的任何东西， 摸都摸过， 只能看图片或视频
<CyrusYzGTt> 有誰用opera 11.52 ，本尊的opera crash了。。求助
<pocoyo> luojie-dune: 怎么管理？ 用的g3.
<CyrusYzGTt> 不能啓動
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 我是山东偏远地区的人。apple的东西见都没见过。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, opera 不支持道家
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, opera 与道家 不兼容
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 额。你上 experimental 了么。。。
<snugglecat> opera 碰到 道家, 直接 crash
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 道家木有固定，也有固定。。這木有關係，也有關係
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 我不会。。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 又来玄乎的了，就是太玄乎了， 把 opera 玄晕了
<snugglecat> 道家不适合用电脑
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, iOpera 来了， 问他
<CyrusYzGTt> iOpera§ 神，，11.52crash 了，，不能啓動。。
 * ineed 出售CyrusYzGTt.五毛一只
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 爲麼是五毛，，俺起碼值五億億軟妹幣
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 你只值五个小蝌蚪
 * snugglecat 围观 ineed 和 CyrusYzGTt 掐起来
<iOpera> CyrusYzGTt: 你最多也就5亿虫子，到30岁就没了。
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ..好吧，，只要不是 五毛 那些 邪惡的人類就可以
 * snugglecat 围观 ineed 和 CyrusYzGTt 掐起来，后来有来了个 iOpera 
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 火星人?
 * snugglecat 感觉很无聊， 你们倒是继续卡啊
<kk> 新 数据库管理 • 安装了oracle11g的升级11.10请慎重 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350201 安装了oracle11g的ubuntu升级到11.10启动是报错误ORA-00845: MEMORY_TARGET not supported on this system。 原因11.10中将/dev/shm目录改成了/run/shm，虽然已经有符号链接但是仍然报错。 解决： 1.修改参数文件不使用AMM使用ASMM,memory_target设为0、pga_aggregate_targe ...
<CyrusYzGTt> iOpera§ ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ .. 漢族
 * luojie-dune 踩死无数虫子。
<ineed> snugglecat:  ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<Kandu> luojie-dune: 中午好
<snugglecat> iOpera, 我想 CyrusYzGTt 是虫子没地方去，被困在蛋蛋， 在想办法越狱呢。 怎么到30岁就没了呢
<luojie-dune> Kandu:  上午好。
<snugglecat> 全都窒息死了
<snugglecat> ？
<snugglecat> 全都窒息死了？
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 邪恶的人类
<snugglecat> 卡扎菲死了，利比亚人民欢呼雀跃， 中国有哪个人死了，人民才会欢呼雀跃啊。 死了，又来个新的， 新的更坏
<snugglecat> 利比亚一个人死了， 就可以有机会改变。 中国死了那么多贪官也没变啊
<snugglecat> 贪官越抓越多， 越抓越贪
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 呵呵。识时务者为俊杰。
<sikao_lfs> 这里能发拉人去别的频道广告嘛？
<sikao_lfs> 本周六（10月22日）晚上8点半毛泽*东旗帜网站长时迈同志做客IS红旗大讲堂（ID：411921）语音频道在线与网友讲座交流。   讲座题目：联系现实解读列*宁的名著《共*产*主义运动中的“左派"幼稚病》
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 胡锦涛还是温家宝不就是胡耀邦的亲信么。
<snugglecat> sikao_lfs, 这世界是幼稚的人创造的， 你以为乔布斯如果是在中国， 不会被人说“幼稚”吗
<iOpera> snugglecat:  CyrusYzGTt 的虫子出不去，只好在体内互相掐架，导致其性格扭曲。新虫子都直接不出来看这乱世了。
<CyrusYzGTt> iOpera§ 怎麼又扯上我了，，
<snugglecat> luojie-dune, 温家宝，刘似 时在赵滋养身边
<iOpera> 利比亚那鸟国家，打仗都是最多几千人，算啥国家。
<snugglecat> iOpera, 哈哈
<luojie-dune> iOpera: 。。。
<roylez> iOpera: .
<snugglecat> iOpera, 他蛋蛋就是个中国缩影？？
<iOpera> snugglecat: 差不多拉
<ineed>     /msg #ubuntu-cn
<snugglecat> iOpera, 我错了， 他的新虫子连围观都不围观？？ 可能还没有微博吧
<ineed> test
<snugglecat> test passed
<kk> ineed, ....  ㍡ 
<iOpera> 没地方啊。出来就是找死。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 有啊，，只要 iOpera 在的網站 基本我都註冊了。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你这句话我就难理解了，转不过弯
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, iOpera 在的网站和你虫子有毛关系啊
<iOpera> 性格扭曲。就这样说话拉
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 就是 跟隨 iOpera 的 腳步，看看 iOpera 是怎麼成神的，方便吾去成魔
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 不说了
<snugglecat> 做自己的东西去
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 问个关于vim高亮符号的问题。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350204 我高亮了/和*这样的符号，但现在我的注解变成普通文字的颜色了，要怎么解决呢？ 再顺便问下，怎么插图？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 巧妙计划 — 2011-10-21 9:31 
<ineed> Dreaming of falling
<sikao_lfs> snugglecat: 我以为世界是由傻子创造的，因为他们做的的确是扎实的基础工作。至于幼稚这个问题就搞笑了，一般是犯错误方法和行事思路
<sikao_lfs> snugglecat: 如同自由软件运动的几个著名人物一样。犯傻
<niuke> hello
<ineed> Airplanes 
<kk> niuke, 好  ㍡ 
<niuke> 这还是ubuntu 聊天室么
<liemehoc> 有没有玩过sl4a的
<niuke> 估计没什么人啊
<snugglecat> niuke, 是啊， 有问题么，还是有啥观点。 
<ineed> Lj
<niuke> 没啥事
<niuke> 大家都是中国的么
<liemehoc> 有没有玩过sl4a的
<liemehoc> pickContact()方法正常吗
<iOpera> 这啥
<liemehoc> iOpera: 在android上的python层
<iOpera> 安猪上，还跑啥py。效率会高？
<Pwnna> vala.
<iOpera> Pwnna: 你会vala不
<Pwnna> 不会，但是看看应该就会了
<iOpera> 。那赶紧看
<Pwnna> 为何？
<Pwnna> 目前没事及那
<Pwnna> 时间*
<iOpera> 你会找桌面的window不。
<iOpera> 获取
<Pwnna> 不会
<Pwnna> 什么东西？
<iOpera> 。。
<iOpera> 获取桌面的窗口嘛
<slacker_HD>  CyrusYzGTt,你好
<Pwnna> ？？
<Pwnna> 例子？
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ FULLHD你負責了？？
<slacker_HD> 我再给你看张高清大图把
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ FULLHD本尊，不信任你
<slacker_HD> 绝对是好吃的
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 吾發現 fBreader上有許多關於 JBOSS的資料。。
<liemehoc> iOpera: 自己用感觉不出
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 你对俺们公司的产品还真是感兴趣啊
<liemehoc> iOpera: 开发速度弥补执行效率
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 也不是，，主要是，，fedora是redhat的實驗場。。
<iOpera> ..
<iOpera> py速成品，骗钱的
<roylez> pl速成品，等着进垃圾站的
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，归位啦？
<adam8157> roylez: 归位?
<roylez> adam8157: 你公司的位子
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯那
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡，归位啦？
<shuaiming> svn
<shuaiming> 配置
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪，归位了没？
<iOpera> pl有精品，py没一个
<shuaiming>  svn co http://hostname/svn/project project --username [username]
<kk> shuaiming ⇪ ti: Redirect
<roylez> iOpera: 啥精品，您写的那些么？
<iOpera> 你很脱离现实。
<shuaiming> 这句访问文件仓库 对不对
<adam8157> iOpera: 昨天你跟我说话的时候, 我正食物中毒....然后就关机睡觉了
<roylez> 最脱离现实的是神
<Kandu> roylez: pl 還能當 /dev/random 用的，可以二次利用
<adam8157> Kandu: lol
<roylez> Kandu: lol
<adam8157> roylez: lol
<iOpera> 你只玩配置。那里知道gui精品哦。
<iOpera> adam8157: 不会吧。
<roylez> iOpera: 我不知道什么鬼精品
<iOpera> 你用不到的。lol
<adam8157> iOpera: 门口买了个煎饼果子, 然后肚子痛胃痛, 发抖出汗呕吐.....
<roylez> adam8157: 呕吐？....
<iOpera> adam8157: 可怜的，你身体这么差
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯 幸亏吐出来了, 要不就毒死了
<roylez> adam8157: 俯卧撑做多了，玩脱了吧？
<adam8157> iOpera: 我又不是百毒不侵...
<lainme> adam8157: ……以后自己学做饭，好处多多
<iOpera> 你不是还跑步嘛
<roylez> adam8157: 不是蛋清是解毒的么？
<iOpera> adam8157: 看 lainme 多关心你。你懂的。
<adam8157> lainme: 我很喜欢做饭的, 就是懒得配锅碗瓢盆
<adam8157> iOpera: 多嘴 lol
<adam8157> roylez: ...
 * adam8157 你们仨都是6个字母
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 姐姐，吾是否該叫 adam8157 姐夫
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: ignore you
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<iOpera> lol
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。你悲摧了。
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 嗯嗯
<roylez> adam8157: lainme 的相片要不？5块钱卖给你一张
<adam8157> roylez: 你果然要到了
<lainme> roylez: ……
<roylez> adam8157: 那是必须的
<lainme> adam8157: 是个全黑图
<adam8157> roylez: 全黑图也可以处理, 然后看到的
<iOpera> lainme: 你会被天天念的。你完蛋了。
<roylez> adam8157: lainme 可以看到脸的...
<luojie-dune> lainme:  你也悲了 :D
<iOpera> roylez 最会泡妹子了。天天念。
<roylez> adam8157: 要不？赶紧转账付款
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<luojie-dune> adam8157:  快快下手
<roylez> iOpera: .
 * adam8157 我现在清心寡欲
 * luojie-dune 是坏人 :D
<slacker_HD> http://i.imgur.com/qT4I9.jpg
<adam8157> luojie-dune: lainme 有男朋友的
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 当然知道。
<roylez> adam8157: 相片妥妥的呢，转账付款就好！
<luojie-dune> adam8157:  我是坏人。
<iOpera> adam8157: 没结婚，就是没有。
<adam8157> ...
<iOpera> roylez: 先用ascii输出，看看效果真不。
<adam8157> 我工作去了
<luojie-dune> iOpera: 。。。
<roylez> iOpera: 哎，您要买不？
<luojie-dune> iOpera: 神也感兴趣？
<iOpera> 先看
<luojie-dune> iOpera: 。。。
<roylez> iOpera: 还不如踢你出去...
<iOpera> ibm的骗子多啊。
<roylez> ......
<iOpera> 不会ascii输出？
 * luojie-dune 不会
<iOpera> 看一个大概。觉得可以，才付款
<roylez> 你当买菜呢？
<iOpera> 这都不肯，断定是假的
<CyrusYzGTt> 垃圾小說，果然垃圾 瞄了一眼暗吉古德，安德烈冷笑一声。继续道：“我的属下已带来消息。中央王朝地大帝趁老头子进攻太古之时，抄了王朝地老底，嘿嘿，老头子这次可是损失不少。跟着他，你最多只能得到一部分权力。但只要老头子不死，你的权力永远有限，但我——却可以给你更加强大的力量子力学！”
<luojie-dune> iOpera: 怎么做？
<iOpera> 论坛贴过
<iOpera> 转xpm等几种格式，aview输出
<luojie-dune> iOpera:  好吧。。。我想要的时候去看看。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzEzMjY0NjMy.html ..
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 史上最小炫富女官三代【拍客】 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<luojie-dune> 谁知道IRC 屏蔽关键字怎么做啊。。。
<debianer> 有没有最骚的骚三代裸拍哦？
<luojie-dune> debianer: 你可以执行。
<pocoyo> 有人要被K了么。
<luojie-dune> 哦。
<luojie-dune> 囡囡也可以自行升级啊。
<sanitywolf> OO
<sanitywolf> ubuntu也果真是hack们的产物，
<lainme> 谁给我加op了……
<lainme> iOpera: ……
<luojie-dune> lainme:  不是你吗？名称是 ChanServ
<lainme> luojie-dune: 不是
<missing> 哇,又一个mm杀手
 * luojie-dune 不在乎的，看看 lainme 踢人
<debianer> luojie-dune: 我只想看别人那样阿
<debianer> 很久没聊了，不知道现在Linux下有没有好玩的游戏和软件？
<pocoyo> G3里怎么 添加开机启动程序？
<debianer> sanitywolf: 为什么是ubuntu，而不是debian呢？
 * luojie-dune 的午饭是面包和800ml牛奶。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 我有很多很多的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350213 原因我是新手，新手有新手的好处，可以问吗，哈哈，我刚从11.04升到11.10，第一个问题，当我注销一下，回到界面时，发现右上角那个键盘图标不见了，再注销或重启后又有了。 第二个问题，我在11.04下装的webqq可以用的，很正常，我在11.10 ...
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 应该有 gconf-editor
<luojie-dune> pocoyo:  lainme  都转向 gnome3了？
<pocoyo> G3里怎么这么傻 还必须 Ctrl+del才是删除到回收站里。只按delte不行。
<lainme> luojie-dune: yes
<pocoyo> luojie-dune: 我这儿没有默认啊 debian sid里的。
<lainme> pocoyo: dconf-editor可以改
<pocoyo> lainme: 怎么也没有这命令？
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: g
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡，你哪里来的帽帽？
<lainme> pocoyo: 没装？http://j.mp/pApRxt
<kk> lainme ⇪ t: GNOME 3 – Delete Key Not Deleting/Working in Nautilus « Alex Sleat
<luojie-dune> lainme:  踢主席
<pocoyo> lainme: g3里的 conky 参数启动时居然不截入 ~/.conkyrc啊。
<lainme> pocoyo: 直接输入conky的话，载入的吧
<lunt> #airplay
<pocoyo> lainme: 在终端输入 没截图 加了个 -c ~/.conky的才有。 我这alt+f2没有 dconf-edit 终端里却有。这算啥情况。
<lainme> pocoyo: 不知道……
<MeaCulpa> .
<pocoyo> lainme: del 正常了。ok！
 * luojie-dune 领毕业证去了。。。
<pocoyo> g3里的emacs真奇怪。C-z最小化后像是被挂起了 切换后 必须把窗口最大化或还原下才行。
<luojie-dune> 额。。。看错表。。。
<iOpera> pocoyo: 啥时代，还用conky
<sanitywolf> docky为什么会是个exe的程序
<lainme> sanitywolf: mono
<iOpera> sanitywolf: mono
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 帮我做这个  forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349
<sanitywolf> 这样不是很不纯吗？出于什么考虑呢？
<luojie-dune> sanitywolf:  mono 就是编译成 exe的啊。
<iOpera> sanitywolf: 卸载吧。sudo aptitude remove ~ilibmono
<luojie-dune> sanitywolf: 别听他的，享受mono的好处吧。
<iOpera> luojie-dune: 胡说。卡死的。 donky和cairo-dock的运行效率，不是一个档次的。
<pocoyo> luojie-dune: 好。
<sanitywolf> 大家意思是说，donky－－mono一样是开源到底的，不会引入躲起来的代码？
<sanitywolf> 哈，家里的机器比单位的低，donky反而在单位的机上慢很多，
<sanitywolf> 当然，在两台机上都很慢，
<luojie-dune> iOpera: 反正我不用dock的
<iOpera> 慢机器，做容易比较出效果了。安装cairo-dock试试
 * luojie-dune 不明白 dock 有什么用。。
<iOpera> luojie-dune: 我也不用啊。
<iOpera> 好看点而已
<luojie-dune> iOpera: 。。。
<sanitywolf> O，只是玩弄一下，是没效率的事，
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 争取替代GNOME-Shell 默认设计:D
<sanitywolf> cairo，会在边上占一个方框，而不是透明到背景上，弄不好看，
 * luojie-dune 喝了800ml奶也只吃掉了200g面包。。。
<MeaCulpa> luojie-dune: 塑化剂
<sanitywolf> gnome上下两条面板，工作起来还是方便 有效
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 怎么会？
<MeaCulpa> luojie-dune: 啥牌子的牛奶
<luojie-dune> sanitywolf: 你可以做两个窗口列表。
 * MeaCulpa 喝奶的碗和喝的奶居然是同一种物质...
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: Woolworths Dairy Fresh
<CyrusYzGTt> .. co2ca?
<MeaCulpa> luojie-dune: o...不是国内那种类奶就算了
<iOpera> sanitywolf: 双面板，其实是最高效的。
<MeaCulpa> 卡扎菲挂了
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 啥东西做的碗?
<sanitywolf> 是这样的，安装的缺省也就是，
<sanitywolf> 体验后，又回来了原样了。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 密胺
 * luojie-dune 呼吁大家试验蓝屏 http://orum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349
<happysong> :-D
<iOpera> 胺，，对这名称。一直害怕。
<luojie-dune> iOpera: 要超过那种双面板设计） 那么就无面板好了:D
<sanitywolf> 高手们，有没有具体为ubuntu干活的事呢？讲讲故事给小弟我听听嘛，谢。
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 你也会卡扎菲的
<iOpera> luojie-dune: 无面板，就必须jumporexec了。
<luojie-dune> sanitywolf: 有啊。 帮我把这个做出来。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 几十年以后吧
<kk> luojie-dune ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 窗口管理器设想：准备用GNOME-Shell实现
<luojie-dune> iOpera: 为啥呢？直接叫出另一个页面操作也可以啊。
 * adam8157 我去 又有同事辞职了...
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 。。。。
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 为啥呢？
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 不知道 最近离职的真多 连HR都辞了...
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 你们待遇太低了？
 * adam8157 估计红帽开价低了
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 中等偏上
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 多点儿？ /msg 给我
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 不告诉你
<luojie-dune> adam8157:  在 5000+ 么？
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 肯定比这个数字多很多....
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<iOpera> adam8157: msg告诉我吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 红帽都低？
 * hamo ...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯, 被18摸抢人啊
<MeaCulpa> 啥时候在上海开分舵吧
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 对哦。我这是地级市的工资。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 18摸那么低工资，都能抢？
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 荣誉啊。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我们现在招不到 还流失...
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 18摸的
<MeaCulpa> luojie-dune: 荣誉个毛
<lainme> adam8157: 最近IT界都在提高福利呢。TX什么的提供了很多免息贷款给员工
<hamo> adam8157: 咱们不是找不到，是不找吧？
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 说个18摸都是顶尖人才
<MeaCulpa> lainme: TX那种不似乎it界标准了
<hamo> adam8157: 我感觉别人都忙着找，咱们都没动静..
<MeaCulpa> luojie-dune: ...脚尖
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 但是它这么做，其他很多公司都在跟进啊
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 更近啥？
<MeaCulpa> 18摸还没啥走在前头的决策
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<pocoyo> luojie-dune: 看不明白。
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 邮箱给我。
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 给你个新版本的。
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 免息贷款。还有阿里巴巴，人人也跟着这么做
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 那些和我等不一样
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 不过你装了inkscape了吗？如果没有。我就发 png
<hamo> lainme: 阿里那个纯粹坑爹...
<adam8157> hamo: 没有HR啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们要找什么样的人，我给你宣杨一下，4 6 开
<luojie-dune> 。。。
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 你去就好了吗。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 好啊好啊 会Linux, C, Shell, 懂点内核就行了
<MeaCulpa> luojie-dune: 我去干嘛？臭哄哄的冷冰冰的北四环
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 你们可以在Linuxtoy上发广告的。
<MeaCulpa> MeaCulpa: 妖风大作的融科
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 有bonus肯定给你提成 :)
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 以后有JD发给我，infernoxu@gmail.com
<luojie-dune> 哦。原来市这个 邮箱。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: http://wangcong.org/blog/archives/1766
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: 红帽正在招人 » A Geek’s Page
<hamo> adam8157: 郑妈妈是整个中国区的HR总监？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 这几天我写篇blog详细说下要求
<lainme> adam8157: 会C是会到何种程序
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯
<hamo> adam8157: 好吧...那确实是干不了校园招聘了...
<adam8157> lainme: 理解层次高点就行, 主要是看懂patch
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...我几乎不认识懂C的，懂的都在intel, amd
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们开的过他们么...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 懂点就行, 主要是熟悉linux和稍微知道点内核
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你想去帽子？
<pocoyo> lainme: 开机启动程序怎么添加?
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 在中国真的是少呢。。。看Ubuntu中文论坛就没感觉到有计算机系的。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我不去
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我们manager说的是普通至少100K, 但是我们还有senior的职位 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要我碰C还不如要我死
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: /Y
<roylez> MeaCulpa: o，我指望你去了之后我再次拿推荐你的推荐费呢
<lainme> pocoyo: 写个.desktop放到.config/autostart
<luojie-dune> lainme: 。。。不是开玩笑把。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 到了饭店叫我，不论哪里吃
<roylez> MeaCulpa: èµ°
<roylez> MeaCulpa: lobby
<lubcat> pocoyo: gnome-session-properties 里自己加
<iOpera> ibm的，整天就知道吃。 nnnnnd
<iOpera> 贪腐啊
<lubcat> 民以食为天
 * luojie-dune 现在深切明白 gnome3的图形程度了。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: roger
<adam8157> iOpera: +1
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请问各位大侠,湛江师范宿舍怎么装无线路由,用zte认证的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350223 我们想在宿舍装一台无线路由，发射无线信号让平板和手机无线上网，现宿舍通过ＺＴＥ认证客户端上网，如何来接无线路由呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 jibeifly — 2011-10-21 11:03 
<luojie-dune> iOpera: +1
<lainme> luojie-dune: 通用啊。各种wm、de几乎都可以
<luojie-dune> lainme: 恩。我想要每个都不同。。。
<iOpera> lainme: fvwm可不支持desktop
<lainme> iOpera: 所以说几乎么
<iOpera> 那估计一半不支持。 lol
<iOpera> wm太多了
<luojie-dune> e16 不支持
<lainme> gnome-session-properties竟然还存在……
<luojie-dune> lainme:  因为 gnome-session 存在
<lainme> luojie-dune: 哦。
<luojie-dune> 。。。看成 happyaron了。。。
<lubcat> 。。
<hamo> adam8157: const char    *const *names;
<hamo> adam8157: 这什么语法？
<adam8157> hamo: 我去...
<adam8157> hamo: 先把第二个const去掉
<adam8157> hamo: 然后再去理解去掉的那个const
<hamo> adam8157: C里有这个语法？这不是C++的么？
<adam8157> hamo: 不懂C++
<hamo> adam8157: 这是段kernel的代码..= =
<ofan> c更c++学的
<forfun> 终于知道在docbook生成html时如何禁止生成title属性了，:-)
<adam8157> hamo: 所以不是C++
<adam8157> hamo: 意思是两个指针都不能变
<ofan> hamo: 其实是 char **names
<adam8157> ofan: 但是都要const
<ofan> 第一个const 不能修饰names
<ofan> 第一个const 不能改names
<hamo> ofan: 就是说，应该是 const char const **names;
<adam8157> hamo: 不是
<ofan> 第二个不能改names的指向的内容
<adam8157> hamo: 两个指针都不能变
<hamo> adam8157: 好吧...我去写个测试程序看看..
<ofan> *names可以改，但**names不能改
<ofan> 应该是
<hamo> adam8157: ofan   const char* (const *names)  这样？
<adam8157> hamo: 可以写成两句, 两个const嘛
<hamo> adam8157: 你的意思是const也是个指针？
<adam8157> hamo: 当然不是
<adam8157> hamo: 两次限制
<hamo> adam8157: 求两句版本...
<hamo> adam8157: 现在是这里编译出问题了..但是我发现我看不懂这个语法..
<ofan> const char (char * const p) *names
<ofan> 我觉得是这样
<luojie-dune> pocoyo:  这里有 2个面板的 gnome 3. http://intgat.tigress.co.uk/rmy/extensions/index.html
<kk> luojie-dune ⇪ t: GNOME Shell Frippery
<adam8157> const char **names; const *names = blah blah  应该是这样
<adam8157> hamo: 还是写到一起好了 语义不是百分百吻合
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 這是，，所謂的 後備模式，
<hamo> adam8157: ofan  我嚓..gcc还真TM接受这种语法...
<adam8157> hamo: 我就说 你先去掉第二个const, 然后再去想第二个const再限制什么就好了
<adam8157> hamo: 我就说 你先去掉第二个const, 然后再去想第二个const在限制什么就好了
<hamo> adam8157: 问题是，这语义在这段内核代码附近就是有问题的..
<hamo> adam8157: 真TM乱..
<adam8157> hamo: 这个gcc关系不大, 因为这么写和c的语法不冲突....
<adam8157> hamo: 这段代码为啥const
<hamo> adam8157: 是gpio一个结构体的多个名字的数组..这名字肯定是后面初始化时候赋值上去的..不应该是const啊..
<adam8157> hamo: GPIO 好熟悉啊...
<hamo> adam8157: ....又勾起你嵌入式的回忆了是不...
<adam8157> hamo: 第二个const意义感觉不大, 这样写还不是随机分的, 是否const有啥关系. 只是怕别人改而已
<pocoyo> luojie-dune: 两个面板干啥。我不用这个啊。
<hamo> adam8157: 好奇怪..我觉得后面的const还是有点奇怪..我得详细看看..
<pocoyo> luojie-dune: 看起来也不错。
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 做一个统一的设计 :D 而不是七零八落的
<pocoyo> luojie-dune: 支持你。
 * luojie-dune 拥抱 pocoyo
 * luojie-dune 逃跑
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 我装了ATI显卡驱动后，黑屏进不了系统。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350232 原来的11.04，安装了ati-driver-installer-11-8-x86.x86_64.run 正常使用了一段时间， 某次更新后。 黑屏了，进不了系统，只能在恢复模式那里用 那个什么叫［通用。。。。］（记不清楚了），进入系统，进入后显卡驱动没激活。。 我 ...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, :)
<sikao_lfs> 发个广告
<sikao_lfs> 本周六（10月22日）晚上8点半毛泽*东旗帜网站长时迈同志做客IS红旗大讲堂（ID：411921）语音频道在线与网友讲座交流。   讲座题目：联系现实解读列*宁的名著《共*产*主义运动中的“左派"幼稚病》
<snugglecat> ....................
<snugglecat> ofan, sikao_lfs 是你同事吗
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 额
<sikao_lfs> snugglecat: 不是，反正前3讲 工人网的张某讲的不错。
<iOpera> sikao_lfs: 你个家伙，也是到处发的。
<sikao_lfs> 前三讲，工人网张耀祖讲的好，所以我推荐
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 在中国还真可悲啊， 五毛还要 列*宁， 共*产*主义。 五毛连本家的名词都不敢写正确啰
<iOpera> 难道你也是1块？ sikao_lfs
<sikao_lfs> iOpera: 我到是希望有人给我钱，可惜没有人给。
<snugglecat> 连本家的名词还要用 菊花来 装饰
<sikao_lfs> snugglecat: 防和谐嘛。天朝都懂的
<snugglecat> 那就别做那广告啊
<sikao_lfs> snugglecat: 个人爱好
<snugglecat> sikao_lfs, 好吧，尊重你的爱好
<snugglecat> 只希望有人也能尊重我这种美分的言论
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 有钱拿的话 还是美分好 虽然人民币汇率也要升了 
<snugglecat> jyfl987, :)
<ultra420> 有人用N900的不。。。--_--!
<lainme> ultra420: me
<ultra420> 我的N900坏了 老会crash
<ultra420> 折腾浪费了我真多 的时间 
<ultra420> 你的N900是买二手的不？
<jediwjr> 大家好～  有谁能告诉我怎么查看蓝牙设备已经连接的接口呢？
<ultra420> 我们的这个频道为什么没有log history的？ 只有today的？
<ultra420> 我忘了命令。。
<ultra420> 你ls 然后tab
<pocoyo> ultra420: /top
<pocoyo> ultra420: 顺着今天往上翻就有了吧。
<ultra420> 上面只有todaylogs
<sikao_lfs> lsof   lsusb   ????
<snugglecat> ultra420, 要那天的
<ultra420> 。。。以前的列表。。。
<lainme> ultra420: no。我的不crash
<snugglecat> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/#月#/#日#/%23ubuntu-cn.txt
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ t: Index of /2011Ubuntu IRC Logs
<pocoyo> ultra420: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/.
<ultra420> dear lainme:你的N900 是二手还是自己买新的呢
<snugglecat> ultra420, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/#月#/#日#/%23ubuntu-cn.txt
<ultra420> thanks， pocoyo and snugglecat
<lainme> ultra420: 应该是新的
<pocoyo> lainme: 真谦虚
<ultra420> 我这个N900花了1060买 的 
<snugglecat> ultra420, 月:01~12, 日:01~31
<ultra420> 恩 明白了 谢谢 to snugglecat
<snugglecat> ultra420, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/10/01/%23ubuntu-cn.txt <== 10月1日的
<lainme> pocoyo: 水货的东西，我也不是很确定，但应该是新的
<tenzu> roylez: 刚来办公室...
<snugglecat> 不用谢
<jediwjr> 查到这个指令 dmesg | grep tty  不过看不懂啊
<jediwjr> [    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled [    1.504715] 0000:00:16.3: ttyS4 at I/O 0x60b0 (irq = 19) is a 16550A [  988.338379] rfcomm_tty_ioctl: TIOCGSERIAL is not supported [ 1000.550670] rfcomm_tty_ioctl: TIOCGSERIAL is not supported 
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 各位大大帮帮忙，关于ns-2.34安装出现的错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350234 我在安装ns-2.34的时候出现如下错误： In file included from mac/mac-802_11Ext.cc:66:0: mac/mac-802_11Ext.h: 在成员函数‘u_int32_t PHY_MIBExt::getHdrLen11()’中: mac/mac-802_11Ext.h:175:19: 错误： expected primary-expression before ‘struct’ mac/mac-802_11Ext.h:17 ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 下午觅食的时候给你钱
<sanitywolf_>  午休午饭这样统一时间？！
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<CyrusYzGTt> sanitywolf_§ ..你終於將名字 改爲 小狼了？？
<MeaCulpa> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> 睡覺了。。很困啊
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<ofan> http://www.lcxw.cn/news/liaocheng/yaowen/20111019/153363.html
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: 聊城18岁少年编写9000多软件：看上去像乔布斯的兵_聊城新闻网
<MeaCulpa> nb
<MeaCulpa> rsync用来备份？
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/sW433.png
<cfy>  他，8岁开始编写软件，至今已经编写了9000多个软件。他，淘宝网上卖软件，挣的钱已经将近50万。
<cfy> (/ 9000 (- 18 8)365)=2
<cfy> 每天两个软件。。。。
<cfy> 10不休息的话
<roylez> cfy: 说的是麻花疼吗？
<cfy> roylez: 我说的是  http://www.lcxw.cn/news/liaocheng/yaowen/20111019/153363.html
<roylez> cfy: 哦，我相信你也有这等实力
<roylez> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/TE2Ib.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/TE2Ib.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: hoho
<tenzu> roylez: .
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 怎么你们那些人的blog都是些吆喝招人的博文
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 废话 招过来减轻工作量啊!
<tenzu> roylez: 主席你早上找我?
<tenzu> adam8157: shell脚本会写么?我遇到个小问题
<adam8157> tenzu: 会哦
<tenzu> adam8157: 那太好了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 很好，还有用Gentoo的
<adam8157> tenzu: MeaCulpa 是写Shell的个中高手
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我们公司的高手都不用F和R....
<roylez> tenzu: 没，打招呼
<roylez> tenzu: http://imgur.com/a/t4jND
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: Photo Album - Imgur 
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我不怎么会写，写的最多的shell是windows bat... :9
<SanityOnly> -_-
<MeaCulpa> 不过以后应该再也不用写bat了
<adam8157> SanityOnly: 靠 这名字!
<tenzu> adam8157: 简单描述:下载xxx/001/html的网页,001到202. 然后不会了...
<tenzu> roylez: 哦了
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: wget可以搞定
<MeaCulpa> 都不用shell吧
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 我是循环那里不会...
<adam8157> tenzu: NUM=$[$NUM + 1]
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/YjNeA.jpg
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: wget和shell都教教我行不?
<SanityOnly> adam8157, 咋了？
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 不会就写死！ 用带printf的东西...比如perl, c, awk
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 主要是001到009这种前面带零的数字, 算完加法就乱了 adam8157 
<adam8157> tenzu: printf %0.3d $NUM 就能对齐到三位
<tenzu> adam8157: 好滴,我琢磨琢磨去
 * tenzu 多谢各位
<adam8157> tenzu: 很简单的, 写不出来我就给你写个
<tenzu> adam8157: 我写出来了,只是001这种数字处理不好
<roylez> tenzu: http://www.australiazoo.com.au/our-animals/animal-diaries/images/851one_250.jpg
<adam8157> tenzu: 那就用printf处理下就好
<adam8157> tenzu: 那个参数的意思是前面补0, 补到3位数
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: awk 'BEGIN {printf("%03d\n", 1)}'
<MeaCulpa> 身边能找到最快测试printf用法的只有awk
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/WZ3cZ.jpg
<MeaCulpa> 这东西用的时候才会想到要去研究
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: shell 也有 printf的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那更好咯
<tenzu> adam8157: MeaCulpa 多谢,我琢磨琢磨去
<adam8157> roylez: 你吓死我了!
<tenzu> 只是比较好奇
<tenzu> roylez: 那个,是真实的考拉?
<roylez> tenzu: wombat
<studentLL> t什么是考拉
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/RAIsb.png
<studentLL> tenzu: 什么是考拉
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/VZmbI.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 原来这就是我一直不知道名字而又很好奇的那个动物
<tenzu> studentLL: koala
<roylez> tenzu: 样子还蛮萌的
<studentLL> tenzu: 澳洲那个？
<studentLL> tenzu: jiero的照片？
<tenzu> roylez: 你最近沉迷于一些萌物
<tenzu> studentLL: 罗姐照片是考拉?
<roylez> tenzu: ....
<studentLL> tenzu: 俺以为罗姐应该是只考拉，
<tenzu> ...
<MeaCulpa> ...
<cfy> adam8157: 里面哪个是你
<studentLL> MeaCulpa: mingw sys按照麻烦吗？
<adam8157> cfy: 哪个哪个?
<studentLL> MeaCulpa: 安装麻烦吗？
<studentLL> MeaCulpa: 从sf.net安装，还是上官网下？
<adam8157> cfy: ?
<cfy> adam8157: 发错了。。。
<cfy> roylez:  里面哪个是你
<cfy> adam8157: 呵呵 :)
<adam8157> cfy: o
<studentLL> MeaCulpa: ？
<MeaCulpa> studentLL: mingw有个下载器，sourceforge下
 * hamo 豆瓣实在是太欢乐了...
<studentLL> MeaCulpa: mingw-get-inst-20110802.exe是它吗？
<adam8157> hamo: 上班, 看啥豆瓣!
<hamo> adam8157: 一小时午休好不好...= =
<phoenixlzx> 现在Linux可以直接用投影仪的吧
<phoenixlzx> 屏幕分辨率是手动调节还是它自己调节？
<studentLL> !time
 * oink_nVNxL 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 10 月 21 日 星期五 13:12:32
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Kandu> adam8157: 剛剛的解釋似乎有點問題 03:12 < hamo> adam8157: const char    *const *names;  表示 names 是一個指標，指向一個不可變的指標，該不可變的指標指向 char 對象，該 char 對象不可變。所以， 指標1 -> 指標2 -> char 對象  裡面，指標1可變，另兩個不可變
<MeaCulpa> studentLL: 应该是的
<studentLL> MeaCulpa: 竟然不能打开URL。。。。
<adam8157> Kandu: 就是names和*names不可变, **names可变呗
<adam8157> Kandu: 我是说两个指针不可变的...
<Kandu> adam8157: names 可變， *names 不可變， **names 不可變
<studentLL> MeaCulpa: 安装中竟然出现download cannot open url
<adam8157> Kandu: ? 我想想
<studentLL> MeaCulpa: 连安装个软件都得翻墙，太无语了
<adam8157> Kandu: 哦 你是对的
<adam8157> Kandu: 不对 我再想想
<adam8157> Kandu: 好吧 你是对的...
<adam8157> :)
<Kandu> adam8157: XD 一直覺得聲明是 c 語言設計最失敗的部分
<studentLL> ：）
<studentLL> :)
<adam8157> Kandu: 我们公司也招内核开发啊 来吧 高手
<Kandu> adam8157: 招高中生？
<studentLL> ;(
<adam8157> Kandu: 你还没毕业?
<Kandu> adam8157: 退學了
<adam8157> Kandu: 招
<adam8157> Kandu: 能干活就行 学历无所谓
<Kandu> adam8157: :) 那不錯，不過我還有事得忙
<adam8157> Kandu: C的语法各种不好理解, 但是想明白之后倒是觉得挺好玩的
<adam8157> k
<adam8157> Kandu: 什么时候想来了给咱发简历啊
<hamo> Kandu: 我咋感觉还不对呢..
<Kandu> adam8157: :)
<maxselina450> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<adam8157> hamo: const foo 谁不可变? *foo呢 **foo呢?
<hamo> Kandu: adam8157  http://paste2.org/p/1730196
 * mayli 午休
<jyfl987> 君正在招搞android研发
<tenzu> adam8157: 求贤若饥渴
<gfrog> adam8157: 遇到过这个问题木有？ https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=737764
<lubotu2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 737764 in kernel "WARNING: at drivers/pci/dmar.c:594 warn_invalid_dmar+0x7a/0x90()" [Medium,Closed: notabug]
<jyfl987> 看来马上市场上要有大量君正的平板了
<adam8157> gfrog: 木
<hamo> adam8157: Kandu  gcc还是会报从不兼容的指针转换...
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧， 知道prarit嘛？ 这哥们看起来一点都不nice啊。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 我的软件下载不了了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350247 每次进行卸载或者安装软件的时候，都会有一个小窗口一闪而过，提示无法认证，这是怎么回事阿？ 更难过的是，我的新立得软件包都打不开了，双击后在菜单栏里闪一下就不见了，怎么回事呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 飞扬阿瑟 — 2011-10-21 13:25 
<adam8157> hamo: 因为你的test和&test不是const
<adam8157> gfrog: 这两天就在和他发邮件
<adam8157> gfrog: 还好啊
<adam8157> hamo: 属性也有关系的吧
<adam8157> tenzu: 嗯嗯
<hamo> adam8157: 了了...其实只要最后一层是const就可以了..
<adam8157> hamo: 中间const是怕被乱搞吧
<tenzu> testing
<tenzu> hi
<tenzu> > Time.now
<kk> tenzu, 不要玩机器人
<adam8157> 哈哈
<hamo> adam8157: 但实际测试过来的结果看，确实最后一层是const就可以了..
<tenzu> 竟然学会了反抗
<studentLL> tenzu: 哈哈
<adam8157> tenzu: 你就喜欢会反抗的
<studentLL> tenzu: 被机器人糗了
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧，他是哪里的？工作时间是啥时侯？ 现在在irc上能ping到他嘛？
<studentLL>  > Time.now
<hamo> adam8157: 好了..完全了了..
<adam8157> gfrog: 美国的吧, 都是第二天早上收到他邮件
<hamo> > Time.now
<kk> studentLL, 2011-10-21 13:28:44 +0800
<tenzu> adam8157: 越反抗越有味儿...
<hamo> > Time.now
<kk> hamo, 2011-10-21 13:30:32 +0800
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧。
<slacker_HD> Time.now
<WiiW> > Time.now - 3600
<kk> WiiW, 2011-10-21 12:31:36 +0800
<adam8157> http://ershou.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13761192333
 * adam8157 罗技无线鼠 http://ershou.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13761192333
 * hamo 我嚓...amazon为什么会向我推荐儿童读物...另外，豆瓣电台居然给我推荐郭德纲的相声...
<studentLL> test
<adam8157> hamo: 哟 您真够分裂的
<kk> studentLL, ....  ㍥ 
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助！10.04安装ANSYS13出现问题，等待大神出现 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350251 在10.04 amd64下安装ANSYS13，但是ANSLIC_ADMIN UTILITY中flexid一栏为空，无法获取到flexid，因此导入的license也一直都提示hostid不对 ，请问该怎么解决呢？（只有一块儿网卡） 换了再SUSE Enterprise Desktop 11下页出现同 ...
<MeaCulpa> [ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/stfl-0.21  USE="python ruby -examples -perl" 41 kB
<MeaCulpa> [ebuild  N     ] net-news/newsbeuter-2.4  USE="-test" 372 kB
<MeaCulpa> newsbeuter和greader同步了... cli feed终于有的搞了
<step2by> expected declaration or statement at end of input 什么意思？
<SanityOnly> hamo, 哈哈哈哈哈
<SanityOnly> gfrog, 人似乎很强力，但是的确不是很好相处 P 那个家伙
<Verified> SanityOnly: 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<SanityOnly> adam8157, 果断加入我们的行列吧
<adam8157> ...
<Verified> adam8157: 你只能叫Assigned...
<gfrog> SanityOnly: 我说嘛
<SanityOnly> adam8157, 叫 ReSpin 好了
<adam8157> SanityOnly: ...
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 整他。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.10 文本文件乱码 怎么解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350252 如题，在之前的本版中，我是通过 gconf-editor里面设置编码的， 但是发现现在不得了，首先是提示 程序“gconf-editor”尚未安装 然后我 通过 sudo apt-get install gconf-editor 安装， 装完之后发现找不到encoding的编码设置，所以来这里问问，大 ...
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 他也是op...
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 趁还没换上
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 算了 哦米豆腐
<SanityOnly> luojie-dune, 完全无所谓，我这边笔记本点开就自动认证了
<luojie-dune> adam8157:  这两天我硬件又坏了一通啊，昨天鼠标滚轮断了，今天耳机断了一边。。。
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 买新的
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 。。。我下载了个 11年前的游戏，然后发现它竟然支持 900×1440分辨率。。。
<caleb-> luojie-dune: 你有变身当奥特曼的潜质
<luojie-dune> caleb-: 是妈。
<luojie-dune> caleb-: 哦
<maxselina450> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<jyfl987> sina的微盘有放api 
<jyfl987> 可以用 fuse做个应用了
<Verified> adam8157: 下午有会？
<adam8157> Verified: 什么会?
<roylez> jyfl987: 为这种瘪三级别的公司做应用，值得吗？
<Verified> adam8157: 我问你呢...有木有？
<jyfl987> roylez: 别说 速度很快呢
<adam8157> Verified: 今天周五 哪里看到说有会的?
<jyfl987> roylez: 我昨天回家 上传个我公司开发需要的包 这个肯定不会跟其他人重复的 是真实的上传 速度居然达到 3m/s
<luojie-dune> roylez:  新浪倒是在 QT 开发者首页的视频演示中呢。
 * adam8157 你们习惯nohup 还是 setsid?
<roylez> jyfl987: ....
<jyfl987> roylez: 再说了 他可以共享的 你拿来做cache不是很好么
<jyfl987> 其实我希望有公司能提供服务 帮你保存一段 image
<step2by> 提示  expected declaration or statement at end of input  但是没有未定义的函数和变量啊
<jyfl987> 帮你保存个 block块设备 随你怎么用
<jyfl987> 你自己搞文件系统也成
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你能不能把id改短点？
<Verified> adam8157: 我习惯screen...
<adam8157> Verified: 脚本里头起来一个程序而已...开太多screen影响我reattach
<Verified> adam8157: 脚本里直接扔后台了..
<studentLL> MeaCulpa: 安装好啦，然后干嘛、
<adam8157> Verified: 怕因为session的关系被关掉. 算了 随大流 nohup好了. 虽然setsid更严谨
<studentLL> caleb-: 安装好MinGW和MSYS后，怎么测试是否安装成功？
<caleb-> studentLL: 编个 hello world?
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<studentLL> caleb-: 然后呢？
<caleb-> studentLL: 运行看看？
<studentLL> caleb-: 怎么运行？
<fwaf> 低价是多低
<ofan> 9RMB/月
<studentLL> caleb-: 需要链接加载吗？
 * adam8157 茉莉在挑逗客服
<luojie-dune> 茉莉？客服？
 * luojie-dune 踢 gebjgd 一脚。
<luojie-dune> 谁有 cherrot的联系方式？
<jyfl987> git 第一次创建库怎么整来着
<adam8157> jyfl987: git init
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不是 在 clone的时候加个什么选项来着
<adam8157> jyfl987: clone 创建?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我clone的时候最多reference一下...
 * Verified http://zhan.renren.com/fengzimen?gid=3891118874146900251
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你去研究下 我在 google code上开了个项目  用git托管的 第一次创建项目 如何把代码传上去
<adam8157> jyfl987: 已经开了的话, git clone下来(用rw的) 然后改了 push上去啊
<iOpera> http://www.sublimetext.com/2
<kk> iOpera ⇪ t: Sublime Text - Download
<adam8157> jyfl987: github吧少年
<iOpera> 谁测试
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我就是开了项目 用 clone的时候 他说我在克隆空的
<adam8157> jyfl987: google code端没有init吧
<jyfl987> jyf@jyf:~/git/universe-blocks-device$ git log
<jyfl987> fatal: bad default revision 'HEAD'
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那如何让他那边init?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没用过google code....
<roylez> adam8157: 你很闲呢，啊蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 不闲 好多东西 多线程而已
<Verified> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> r
<adam8157> roylez: 我的record用BCC实现了 要不发送失败也会给我存一份
<roylez> adam8157: 这个我早就知道了，hook + bcc嘛，不过gmail就不需要这个
<ofan> jyfl987: google code 支持git?
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯 我们的smtp不认证 也就不会给你存
<link307> 求助啊
<jyfl987> ofan: 你才知道？
<link307> 升级到11.10后ati的显卡驱动不行了
<link307> 一装上就进步了系统
<pocoyo> roylez: 火狐里的 history书签 如何清空啊。
<Verified> adam8157: 试过在内核里给内核降权么？ring 0 -> ring 3
<roylez> pocoyo: 不知道...从来不清
<adam8157> Verified: ....没
<adam8157> pocoyo: ctrl+shift+del
<tenzu> adam8157: 好使,嗯嗯
<adam8157> tenzu: 必须的
<FrankLv> 奇怪我一个简单的pthread代码在ubuntu编译不能链接，应该是库没找到 gcc -lpthread phello.c ，CentOS下该命令可以
<pocoyo> adam8157: 爱死你了。快。
<studentLL> bingo
<adam8157> pocoyo: 呵呵, 我的tool bar关了 于是就快捷键咯
<FrankLv> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=13497  这里指出gcc -g -c phello.c && gcc -o phello phello.o -lpthread 就可以了，但是我还是奇怪怎么一条gcc命令不行
<adam8157> menubar
<kk> FrankLv ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [问题]请教pthread的问题
<jyfl987> adam8157: ok 搞定了 先在本地init 再推上去 额 我还是svn思维
<pocoyo> adam8157: 我从 历史书签里删除的时候如果条目比较多 会cpu 100%还清不完。
 * tenzu 围观水牛搅基
<pocoyo> tenzu: 你也来搅吧。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 不, 我只负责围观
<xing_> 恶意围观....
<ofan> jyfl987: 什么时候支持的
<ofan> 只支持svn和hg吧
 * pocoyo 表单密码也清空了 :(
<jyfl987> ofan: 很早就之前了 我好早以前就在这里说过了
<ofan> ....真的支持了
<Kandu> ofan: 今年八月份開始
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你有项目在上面么
<ofan> Kandu: 怪不得
<CyrusYzGTt> /usr/lib64/opera/opera got signal SIGSEGV at address 7F1E6014C99D
<CyrusYzGTt> /usr/lib64/opera/opera got signal SIGSEGV at address 7F1E6014C99D
<CyrusYzGTt> /usr/lib64/opera/opera got signal SIGSEGV at address 7F1E6014C99D
<CyrusYzGTt> /usr/lib64/opera/opera got signal SIGSEGV at address 7F1E6014C99D
<kk> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<adam8157> pocoyo: 你要选择情况哪些...会记忆你的选择
<adam8157> 清空
<pocoyo> adam8157: 晓得了 反正什么没有重要东西。对我来说。
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 虚拟机为什么总是安装不上XP系统啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350258 如图，这是怎么回事啊？我不是用光盘安装的，是用iso文件进行安装的，这样安装是不是有什么特殊的设置啊？多谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 超级细菌 — 2011-10-21 14:36 
<Kandu> jyfl987: 有
<Kandu> ofan: 弄錯了，是七月。。
<Verified> adam8157: 你看，真有会吧...
<adam8157> Verified: 什么意思?
<adam8157> Verified: 谁说有会?
<pocoyo> adam8157: 貌似密码在cache里保存？
<adam8157> pocoyo: 不是 存在某个文件里
<Verified> adam8157: Teck Talk
<adam8157> Verified: 讲什么? krb?
<Verified> adam8157: so this
<adam8157> Verified: 没兴趣 明白krb是怎么回事儿就行了
<adam8157> Verified: 我这么忙 哪有时间去听这些
<luojie-dune> tenzu:  买什么牌子的鼠标不容易按坏中键呢？
<Verified> adam8157: = =
<Verified> luojie-dune: 买个没有中键的就好了..
<luojie-dune> Verified: 。。。不可能。
<pocoyo> 可能我理解错了。
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 以前买了一个罗技的,RMB100上下,至今坚挺
<Evanescence> 不用鼠标的路过
<adam8157> luojie-dune: S+insert吧 比中键舒服
<Evanescence> adam8157: +11
<adam8157> Evanescence: 我有触摸板的时候(laptop)也不用鼠标...怪麻烦的
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 我要滚轮。。。也要按中键。
<Evanescence> adam8157: 恩恩,我很少点击,一般都是切换,用浏览器也是用里面的link模式,把link标上字母或者数字.
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 哦。我想要激光的。。。。
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 那你就买几个微动开关吧, 我以前就买了几个欧姆龙的 坏了就换
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 什么是微动开关。。。
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 我买的那个是俗称的"光电鼠标",应该就是激光的吧?
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 啪嗒啪嗒响的那个东西
<adam8157> tenzu: 买四不是
<adam8157> 貌似
<tenzu> adam8157: 激光的是高级货?
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 哦。我是把那个转的塑料棒按断了。
<adam8157> tenzu: 貌似
<adam8157> luojie-dune: ...
<tenzu> 挂科鸦来了又走
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 我100元买的双飞燕，2年寿命。。。
<ofan> tenzu: 挂科鸭是谁？
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 不过这个鼠标是不用鼠标垫的，可以用任何平面。
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 当键盘控或者伪键盘控,鼠标寿命暴涨
<luojie-dune> ofan:  是 RavenChan 么？
<tenzu> ofan: RavenChan,应该是他吧
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 。。。我不可能吧。。。
<ofan> 不懂啊
<luojie-dune> ofan:  他是乌鸦
<ofan> 为什么叫挂科鸭
<ofan> 奥
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 我用鼠标比以前少了,因为按多了食指疼
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 我中指按键很多。
<tenzu> ofan: 他自称乌鸦,曾经挂过科
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 我曾经 一个学期5门挂4门
<ofan> luojie-dune: 牛逼
<ofan> tenzu: 这很正常
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 我觉得还是挺难的,我这一辈子还没挂过
<Evanescence> 很正常,我们专业好多都这样,包括我
<luojie-dune> tenzu:  你强大吖。我从小学到高中到大学，一次没有一次是考入的
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 我的成绩一直是中等偏上一点
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 我从小学，是年级最前，初中班级前列，高中班级后列，在高就是倒数了。
 * luojie-dune 继续看 gnome-shell
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 学多了也没用,够用就行
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 不够用。我知道的太少了。
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 简单,学到够用就行.就像我学着写最简单的脚本一样,高深的也用不到
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 不行吖。我想要学的，感觉世界上都没有写成书，还要我自己写，所以要好多好多东西。~
<luojie-dune> tenzu:  我还是太懒散了。
<if_else> 各位兄台，我又一个输出变量要么是一个变量是空行，要么有内容。请问如何判断？谢谢
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 你压力小.压力大了效率就上去了
 * tenzu 拜神
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪，有好事没？
<tenzu> roylez: 昨天吃麦当劳中了电影票和可乐
<pocoyo> luojie-dune: 咱的鼠标 左右键反过来使了。还可以。
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<roylez> tenzu: 怎么可以这么好命
<tenzu> roylez: 买了两个套餐,一个加大,给了6个票,中两个
<roylez> tenzu: .....
<tenzu> roylez: 以前8个票只不过中了咖啡而已
<pocoyo> xpi 在 g3下面没法用归档管理器打开。居然。 重命名成 .7z的就行。为啥。记得原来可以的。
<luojie-dune>  tenzu: 也是。
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 问题不是那里吖。。。我要滚轮不坏。
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 我要滚轮不坏。
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 买个mac,用touchpad,再也不用担心滚轮了
<pocoyo> luojie-dune: 我的滚轮没坏。左键起不来了。拆了几次了 看来是修不好了。
<pocoyo> ..
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 哦。就是说按下的是板子。。。
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 不需要按,轻触就行
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 左右键都有吗？
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 单指轻触是左键,双指轻触是右键,简单吧
<luojie-dune> tenzu:  太难了吧。。。平时手指不能放在鼠标键上。。。
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 平时手指放键盘上
<luojie-dune> tenzu: 。。。我还是买个激光鼠标吧。。。
<tenzu> luojie-dune: 有看中的了?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 大家好，我回来了，顺便带个小无聊的测试。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350262 因为学习忙，所以好久没有回复论坛，今天来看看我的ubuntu论坛，还是那么朴素，书香泛滥（哈哈），希望大家让论坛继续保持下去！！ 无聊的打开 我的terminal， 计算了一下 9的99999此方，不算不知道，一算还真不小，附  ...
<ofan> 吃夜宵..
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪去啦？帮我考虑下这会不会是kernel的问题？ https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=737764
<lubotu2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 737764 in kernel "WARNING: at drivers/pci/dmar.c:594 warn_invalid_dmar+0x7a/0x90()" [Medium,Closed: notabug]
<adam8157> gfrog: 看看 不一定看得懂
<gfrog> adam8157: 估计还是frimware的问题。。。 
<adam8157> gfrog: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=495603 也被关了
<lubotu2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 495603 in kernel "Kernel warning: Your BIOS is broken; DMAR reported at address zero!" [Medium,Closed: notabug]
<gfrog> adam8157: 也是那哥们关的，都说是bios的问题。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 这大哥解释都懒得解释啊。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 如果内核这块处理没错的话, 肯定报错没问题的话 确实也不需要解释
<gfrog> adam8157: 唉唉，
<gfrog> adam8157: 你那组是做RHEL6.*是吧？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我还测过4.9...目前在support的都要管
<tomato> ÖÐÎÄ£¿
<kk> tomato:say 中文？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<tomato> ÔÚ×öÒ»¸ölinuxÏ »ùÓÚqtµÄÖÐÎÄÊäÈë·¨¡£ÊäÈë½çÃæû°ì·¨Ö÷¶¯¸úËæ¹â±ê¡£ ²»ÖªµÀqtÀàÀïÃæÓÐʲôº¯Êý¿ÉÒÔʵÏÖÕâ¸ö¹¦ÄÜ£¬»¹Íû¸÷λ´óÉñ¸øµã°ïÖú¡£
<kk> tomato:say 在做一个linux下 基于qt的中文输入法。输入界面没办法主动跟随光标。 不知道qt类里面有什么函数可以实现这个功能，还望各位大神给点帮助。 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<tomato> ÔÚ×öÒ»¸ölinuxÏ »ùÓÚqtµÄÖÐÎÄÊäÈë·¨¡£ÊäÈë½çÃæû°ì·¨Ö÷¶¯¸úËæ¹â±ê¡£ ²»ÖªµÀqtÀàÀïÃæÓÐʲôº¯Êý¿ÉÒÔʵÏÖÕâ¸ö¹¦ÄÜ£¬»¹Íû¸÷λ´óÉñ¸øµã°ïÖú¡£
<kk> tomato:say 在做一个linux下 基于qt的中文输入法。输入界面没办法主动跟随光标。 不知道qt类里面有什么函数可以实现这个功能，还望各位大神给点帮助。 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<gfrog> adam8157: 那分module吗？
<adam8157> gfrog: 分, 我们组是网络, 文件系统和General 另外一组是存储,perf,内存,内核测试工具
<tomato> 在做一个linux下 基于qt的中文输入法。输入界面没办法主动跟随光标。 不知道qt类里面有什么函数可以实现这个功能，还望各位大神给点帮助。
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ kernel 不是已經將 perf改爲 kernel-tools的包麼
<kk> xiaoy, 2011-10-21 15:36:35 +0800
<caleb-> tomato: 跟 qt 没关系，参考其它输入法
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我指的是性能测试
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 哦
<tomato> caleb  fcitx用的是基于x11的 里面有用到x11的库函数
<tomato> caleb  我现在用基于qt 的   里面没有相应的库啊。
<caleb-> tomato: 要支持 XIM 就绕不开吧
<caleb-> tomato: 顶多封装一下 x11
<caleb-> tomato: 用 qt 不代表不能用 x11 库啊
<luojie-dune> tomato: 看 ibus的吧。
<tomato> 是不能用啊  要完全脱离x11
<caleb-> tomato: 只做 qt / gtk immodule?
<tomato> ibus里面底层不是x11的嘛?
<luojie-dune> 不用 x11，为了支持wayland么。
<luojie-dune> 不知道。
<caleb-> tomato: XIM 绕不开啊
<tomato> 问题就是要绕开他。。。 只用qt的。
<caleb-> tomato: 看 ibus / gcin 吧
<caleb-> 只做 qt immodule 没前途
<CyrusYzGTt> gnom
<CyrusYzGTt> gnome飄過，，汗，，輸入法又出問題了。。
<tomato> 如果窗口管理器不是gnome 那不是不能用啊
<luojie-dune> Mer 的下载。 http://cordiahd.org/download/HD/cordia-i586-20111018.0053.iso 
<luojie-dune> Mer 是 Nokia N900 系统的 Meego 移植版本。
<luojie-dune> 可以看成Maemo 6的社区版本。
<luojie-dune> 谁有 Arm 平板可以测试一下。不保证使用正常——一
<luojie-dune> 哦，错了，这个是 x86的。。。
<luojie-dune> 晕倒。
<palomino|working> .......
<CyrusYzGTt> kk貌似罷工了。。
<tomato> caleb  qt immodule 怎么用？
<Evanescence> 有谁卸载过unity的?
<luojie-dune> 有没有安装 GNOME 3的简单办法。。。
<luojie-dune> 我在无法确认GNOME3=能否运行的情况下不想去耗费时间学设置系统。
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 同问
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: 你的显卡合格了。
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: ??
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: 主要看显卡。
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 看显卡干吗啊?我以前安装过
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: 我的不能确定可以运行 GNOME Shell
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 你那悲剧的,一般显卡都可以吧
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: 我是 2003年集成显卡 intel 865G
 * BluebirdShao 搬张板凳坐着看星星
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 我自己的不知道
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: 你是上网本。所以就是 865G之后了。
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 恩,是的
<Evanescence> 有什么不同吗?
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: 性能翻倍 查了 wikipedia 你是 945G的。
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 不是吧.我显卡貌似不咋的. 整体性能应该比一般的都要差,因为是上网本嘛
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: 我这悲的显卡，配合 3.）G CPU做那些都比不上 1.3G的CPU+915G
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: 桌面效果那些显卡为主
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 你不是台式么,换个显卡?
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: 不买。不花钱
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: AGP显卡也不好买个够用的。有那钱我宁可送人。
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 我开了chromium,多开几个tab,在awesome下就切换卡了,要是开flash,就要等要多秒,要是在移动文件,更加,动都不能东
<jyfl987> roylez: adam8157 有没有什么服务 可以让 整个屏幕有抖动效果？
<jyfl987> roylez: adam8157 X下
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不晓得啊
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 额,那这样就得一直忍者 了
<dreamysirc> jyfl987: 自己抖动
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: 和手机一样呢。我现在把 N900超频到1.15了。
<jyfl987> dreamysirc: 用 xlib写？
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: 内存不够用情况太多。。。
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 靠,不怕废了?
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: 昨天测试运行 java 程序成功的说。
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: 已经有很多人1.15 过1年半了
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 什么1.15 ?
<Evanescence> 切换到gnome3下面去试试
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • Putty怎么样设置才能连接到ubuntu的图形界面呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350269 服务器是ubuntu10.04，已经装了图形界面 windows用Putty怎么能连接到ubuntu的图形界面呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 by780g — 2011-10-21 16:07 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 难道 Xlib做不出来这种效果么？ 我想就是把root window移来移去而已阿
<maxselina450> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<adam8157> jyfl987: no idea...完全不知道xlib的东西
<jyfl987> iOpera: 你怎么说
<NoIE> 闲得蛋疼的一个问题：我下载了一个程序。
<NoIE> 里面有一个 language 文件夹，文件夹下有
<NoIE> de, en, pt, ru 文件夹。我想汉化这款软件。
<NoIE> 我应该新建一个 cn 目录呢还是 zh 目录呢？
<jyfl987> NoIE: zh_CN
<NoIE> jyfl987: 能短一点吗？
<NoIE> 还是叫 cn 吧，可以区别 tw 。
<jyfl987> NoIE: 但是好像没有直接拿 tw来当locale的阿
<NoIE> jyfl987: 至少可以节省三个字符的空间。
<jyfl987> NoIE: 那有啥意义 额
<NoIE> jyfl987: 心理舒服一点。
<jyfl987> NoIE: 呵呵
<NoIE> 有人听说过 2moons 吗？
<Tod4y> hi
<kk> Tod4y, 好  ㍨ 
 * Tod4y 怎么没人
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<Tod4y> MeaCulpa: hi
<adam8157> roylez: 刚同事在我这儿 看到你这条notify了
<adam8157> ...
<iOpera> adam8157: 你真变成懒洋洋的跟班了？
<adam8157> iOpera: 懒洋洋?
<roylez> adam8157: 多好...
<iOpera> 蛋蛋和打打
<MeaCulpa> Tod4y: hi
<adam8157> iOpera: 表示不懂神谕
<iOpera> 搜索嘛
<Tod4y> MeaCulpa: MinGW在Win下是用winsock.h写socker吗
<Tod4y> MeaCulpa: socket
<MeaCulpa> Tod4y: 应该是的吧
<MeaCulpa> 具体我不清楚了
<void1> Tod4y: 是的
<void1> Tod4y: winsock2.h了
<Tod4y> void1: 哦
<Tod4y> void1: MinGW用的是UTF-8吧
<pocoyo> adam8157: 同事会以为你们在搞基啊。
<adam8157> pocoyo: 水牛牛~
 * pocoyo 跑了
<void1> Tod4y: 编译器和codepage没关系
<iOpera> adam8157: 你应该回 roylez：打打
<Tod4y> void1: 我用ANSI格式保存的C文件，用gcc编译时，显示 no input files
<iOpera> 那就更像了
<adam8157> iOpera: 崽崽
<void1> Tod4y: 那是你打错文件名了...
<cfy> iOpera: ee
<cfy> iOpera: 最近在焊接电路。。。
<iOpera> adam8157: 别乱叫。
<cfy> ....
<iOpera> cfy: 多练习。焊接多的，一般短寿命的。
<cfy> iOpera: 已经好了。到时候再测试下
<cfy> iOpera: 调节下放大倍数啥的。就好了
<iOpera> 啥放大倍数
<cfy> iOpera: 倒车雷达
<iOpera> 你自制？
<cfy> iOpera: 超声波接受以后，放大的部分
<cfy> iOpera: 学校的联系。。。全部好了。。。就是焊板子和调试
<cfy> iOpera: 学校的练习。。。全部好了。。。就是焊板子和调试
<cfy> grub-install /dev/sdb1 --root-directory=/tmp/sdb1/
<iOpera> 运放的倍数？
<cfy> 为啥我不能弄得/dev/sdb1上？
<iOpera> sdb
<cfy> iOpera: /dev/sdb可以，为啥不能/dev/sdb1?
<iOpera> 那我不知道，似乎是可以的。
<cfy> iOpera: 不能装在主分区上？
<cfy> 是啊，我也觉得可以
<adam8157> cfy: 装到MBR吧
<adam8157> grub-install /dev/sdb --root-directory=/tmp/sdb1/
<cfy> iOpera: 前级20,后级十几
<cfy> adam8157: 我知道，我只是奇怪，为啥不能/dev/sdb1
<iOpera> cfy: 是运放？
<adam8157> cfy: 可以 但是需要二级引导
<cfy> iOpera: 不是么？
<cfy> adam8157: 我知道的
<iOpera> sdb只有一个分区的u盘？
<adam8157> cfy: 别的去引导sdb1上的PBR才行
<cfy> adam8157: 可是我装在/dev/sdb1,grub-legacy还要管我有没有别的引导来引导/dev/sdb1么？
<caleb-> grub 可以 sdb1 
<cfy> adam8157: 我知道的
<caleb-> grub2 没试过
<cfy> adam8157: 这个我知道。我只是奇怪为啥不能/dev/sdb1
<cfy> iOpera: 两个
<adam8157> cfy: 没有的话怎么启动...
<caleb-> cfy: grub-legacy 就是 grub1 嘛
<cfy> adam8157: 这个别管，我只是奇怪，我有引导的
<iOpera> nnnd 都是装机经验丰富的。。
<caleb-> adam8157: 默认会找 active primary partition
<cfy> caleb-: 嗯，0.97
<cfy> iOpera: ....
<ultra420> ...2010/01/01的记录没有哦 
<ultra420> 我们频道是什么时候开始创立的哈
<iOpera> 这bot一说装机，就来劲了
<cfy> adam8157: iOpera: caleb-: http://paste.debian.net/138458/
<caleb-> 没，要开会去了
<iOpera> 下班
<ultra420> 还没到时间阿
<cfy> iOpera: - -!
<iOpera> 0.97 
<cfy> iOpera: 还没到50 ba ...
<iOpera> 。54了
<cfy> 我/dev/sdb可以
<cfy> 奇怪为啥/dev/sdb1不行
<iOpera> 自己折腾。记得可以
<adam8157> cfy: grub console里怎么会有挂载点?
<cfy> adam8157: 我是这么运行的 grub-install /dev/sdb1 --root-directory=/tmp/sdb1/ 2>&1 |pastebinit
<ultra420> 我批量下载了历史聊天记录 不会被ban ip吧。。
<cfy> adam8157: sdb1挂在在/tmp/sdb1
<cfy> /dev/sdb1 on /tmp/sdb1 type ext2 (rw)
<luojie-dune> ul
<ultra420> 恩 在。。
<luojie-dune> ultra420: 。。。记录历史的不是 freenode
<ultra420> 。。。
<cfy> ultra420: 没关系的
<ultra420> 哦 那就好 下到3－16号了
<cfy> ultra420: 我曾经全部下载下来了。
<adam8157> cfy: 应该可以的 不知道为啥
<cfy> adam8157: 好吧。无所谓了。
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 有没有人在用iptux，进来看下 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350278 只能接收文件，不能发送文件。 google说要打开tcp 2425端口，怎么打开？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 baker — 2011-10-21 16:47 
<ultra420> 没有找到iptux这个包
<majian> Hello everybody
<majian> :P
<CyrusYzGTt> ultra420§ 記住哦，看到我的 信息，不能刪除，，這可是我的存在證明，將來有用，，每6個月 本尊都會忘記很多東西的
<majian> CyrusYzGTt: haha
<CyrusYzGTt> ultra420§ 你就當寡人的記憶分身
<francis> 好冷清啊～～
<CyrusYzGTt> majian§ 誰？？
<luojie-dune> francis: 你点火吧。
<francis> 木有太多想法
<majian> CyrusYzGTt: 谁？我得id就是majian，我就是majian
<francis> 麻将？
<luojie-dune> ultra420: 你也买了 n900 么。
<majian> francis: 表大舌头，
<CyrusYzGTt> majian§ .. 木有見過汝，汝是？？
<francis> 哦
<luojie-dune> ultra420: 那么你是这里我知道的第5人了。
<Tod4y> void1: 你有没有一个简单点的用MinGW编译的socket程序源代码？
<majian> 我好久都没用ubuntu了，今天终于回归了
<francis> 为什么要用MinGW？
<CyrusYzGTt> majian§ 哦，話說，這裏是 arch的殖民地
<francis> 呃～～mandriva用户飘过
<Tod4y> francis: 因为是在Win下写C
<francis> 直接linux下用gcc不是很好嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora飄過
<ultra420> 我也买了N900。。。。
<luojie-dune> ultra420:  知道乐。
<francis> meego好用不？
<void1> Tod4y: 没有。不过你网上随便搜就可以了呀
<void1> Tod4y: windows socket 例子， 什么的
<Tod4y> francis: linux下的C源代码能直接在Win下用MinGW编译码？
<luojie-dune> francis: 懒人都不用 社区版本 meego
<Tod4y> void1: 哦
<void1> 没有用系统相关的库就可以
<void1> 但是socket如果一个用winsock，一个用传统unix socket的话，是不能直接编译的
<francis> Tod4y:显然不行～～
<MeaCulpa> linux下面可以有mingw cross-compile
<francis> API不一样。。
<ultra420> 我的N900坏了 老是自动关机 dmesg里面很多错误
<Tod4y> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<ultra420> 都是 [  238.523193] end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector 59312104这类的
<luojie-dune> ultra420:  哦。你搞设置了吧。
<ultra420> google很很长时间了 没解决 郁闷中 我是在不想换手机了
<cfy> ultra420: sd卡的问题
<luojie-dune> ultra420: 有很多自动关机的软件能搞出来
<ultra420> 没有 刷己后裸体用
<cfy> ultra420: .....
<cfy> 好吧
<ultra420> 刷机后啥都不用。。。
<francis> Tod4y:这不是吃力不讨好的事情嘛
<jyfl987> 谁知道 debian5里如何设置默认起 upstart?  adam8157?? roylez??
<Tod4y> francis: 你说的对，
<majian> 弱弱的问一下，你们斗用什么irc得软件？？？
<luojie-dune> ultra420: 电接触不良？
<roylez> jyfl987: 没用过upstart
<cfy> majian: erc
<luojie-dune> majian: 10种以上。
<Tod4y> majian: maya?
<luojie-dune> majian: 没有都。
<jyfl987> roylez: 那你用什么？
<roylez> jyfl987: init
<ultra420> 电接触不良就好了 为啥有那么多io错误呢
<jyfl987> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<kk> 新 华南校区 • 鸿晟嘉业有限公司送Iphone4啦！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350283 凡是成为鸿晟嘉业的客户都有机会在11月15日之前获取IPHONE4 五、大赛规则： 1、参赛投资资金：每人3万元。（超过3万以上成绩无效！） 2、每天至少有一次交易记录，由公司的客服部负责整理上交，我们每天会将前一日的所有参赛人员的交 ...
<ultra420> 残忍阿 我这么的喜欢N900 再也没有了。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 阿蛋~
<luojie-dune> ultra420: 。。。不要用内置的 emmc了吧。
<francis> majian：konversantion
<majian> pidgin很多聊天工具我斗不用，就想用irc
<luojie-dune> ultra420: 不用那个瞧瞧
<ultra420> 不用emmc？怎么弄？
<ultra420> 我倒没想过这个思路
 * gfrog 叫阿蛋叫顺口了，忘了阿蛋的真名。。。 lol
<adam8157> jyfl987: 改这个干啥哦
<luojie-dune> majian: 我用 chatzilla ，有人用 weechat，有很多很多种。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 内核后头加init=/usr/bin/upstart之类
<francis> c擦～～跑这发广告来了。。
<luojie-dune> ultra420:  看 maemo的 wiki。
<adam8157> gfrog: 真名你又不知道
<ultra420> (05:09:05 PM) SpeedEvil: Unfortunately, that's a hardware fault.
<ultra420> maemo的wiki我肯定看了 google了很长时间了
<gfrog> adam8157: 俺有你的邮箱，咋可能不知道。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 你发现 erc里的内容过多的话 上下翻页的时候会不会感觉到卡？
<adam8157> gfrog: ...中文字怎么写你不知道
<majian> luojie-dune: 真不知道用什么好，，
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，逼我人肉你。。
<Tod4y> 真有才，跑这发广告
<ultra420> 你用啥子上的irc？
<Tod4y> 那个发广告的是谁呀？、
<francis> konversantion kde用户首选
<ultra420> 应该被T了吧 管理员在这里呢
<pocoyo> v谁发广告了？
<ultra420> 运！
<ultra420> KK这个猪发广告的就是管理员
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不是替换 /sbin/init么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不要
<adam8157> jyfl987: debian中现在是写死的sysvinit
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我是说我在debian5里装了 upstart以后 他就是带个 /sbin/init的 是不是设置为  init=/sbin/init ?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 想换别的, 包括systemd, 用init=才是最正规的方法
<Tod4y> void1:dd
<jyfl987> adam8157: 该死阿 那我说的 init=/sbin/init 可以么？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 应该不带init这个的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我看下
<SanityOnly> 请求的主题不存在。
<SanityOnly> 谁啊，这么快
<SanityOnly> 我好久都没有删过帖子了，也不让我爽爽
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/amd64/upstart/filelist
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Debian -- Filelist of package upstart/squeeze/amd64
 * Tod4y 广告，我喜欢，嘿嘿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 貌似有的, 那你就安装直接替换就好, 但是会提示危险动作应该
<jyfl987> adam8157: 已经装好了 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: like this http://herebepenguins.blogspot.com/2009/11/boot-debian-faster-with-upstart.html
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Here Be Penguins: Boot Debian faster with Upstart
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那就不用管了吧, 老的都让你卸载掉了 只有这一个init
<Tod4y> MeaCulpa: winsock.h的调用格式是不是一样的在各种编译器中？
 * adam8157 upstart 废柴, systemd又不兼容非linux... debian的开发者伤脑筋啊
<MeaCulpa> Tod4y: 这应该一样吧
<Tod4y> MeaCulpa: 哦
<ultra420> 我在maemo频道问别人。。
<roylez> adam8157: 潇洒哥，你在讨论啥呢？
<adam8157> roylez: init
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • 如何在VIM的map功能中引用正在编辑的文件名? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350285 RT,我想实现一键编译并执行 map <F3> <Esc>:w<CR>:make<CR>:./<filename><CR> 就是这个filename該怎么做? 还有map可不可以有参数呢? 非常感谢! 统计信息: 发表于 由 aikilis — 2011-10-21 17:17 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那为何许多服务都没起呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 因为upstart和sysv不兼容
<adam8157> jyfl987: 所以说它废柴
<roylez> adam8157: 不是画圈圈诅咒神吗？
<adam8157> roylez: 不敢亵渎
<jyfl987> adam8157:  我觉得他思路很好阿 基于依赖的关系多好 对于我们这种生产环境很爽 
<adam8157> jyfl987: systemd要好一些, 虽然比较脆弱
<adam8157> jyfl987: RHEL马上也要换到systemd
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你去找找upstart的服务设置吧, 不完全兼容sysv的
<adam8157> 要自己改
<jyfl987> adam8157: systemd 是基于依赖来起服务的么？
<Tod4y> hi
<Tod4y> !time
 * oink_nVNxL 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 10 月 21 日 星期五 17:25:02
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Tod4y> CyrusYzGTt: hi
<adam8157> jyfl987: 可以, 而且可以在需要的时候才启动, 例如ftp, 没人访问的时候就关着, 有人访问才开
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那更吊阿
<jyfl987> adam8157: 如何查看内核的启动参数
<adam8157> jyfl987: cat /proc/cmdline
<ultra420> http://wiki.86420.org/doku.php?id=6self:devices:n900_shame  我的N900的记录 英语很烂 刚开了这个页面 让老外帮忙看看的
<kk> ultra420 ⇪ t: 6self:devices:n900_shame [UltrA420's Wiki] 
<ultra420> what？
<ultra420> anybody see my url which i just send ?
<adam8157> gfrog: prarit是哪个时区的晓得了?
<ultra420> 俄。。错了 还以为在那个频道。。你们刚才看到我发的地址了么
<ultra420> 还是被kk和谐了？
<Tod4y> tenzu: 炸鸡干嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 不晓得，完全不care他了，反正是贵kernel的bug，俺只管找到有木有这bug就行，hiahia
<adam8157> Westford在哪里
<gfrog> adam8157: 米国
<Tod4y> tenzu: 你是想吃炸鸡，还是对炸鸡感性趣？
<gfrog> adam8157: 貌似是我司老巢所在地
<adam8157> gfrog: 麻省的 晚上在找他
<tenzu> Tod4y: 想吃了
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是 老窝在别的州
<gfrog> adam8157: 不是嘛。。。
<ultra420> 大家好 看到我刚才发的地址马
<Tod4y> tenzu: 哦
<ultra420> 我刚才发的86420。org的地址 有看到不。。
<ultra420> 是否给和谐了呢。。
<ultra420> 帮忙回答下
<adam8157> gfrog: North Carolina!!
<adam8157> gfrog: 北卡罗来那好吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道呀，只知道westford的office好大
<adam8157> gfrog: 但是好多人都是remote在麻省 加州和波士顿
<adam8157> gfrog: 这你都知道...
<gfrog> adam8157: 看过照片。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 可能是跟融科一样 一层半而已
<ultra420>  没人能看到我说话马。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 似乎是自己的二层小楼
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧
<adam8157> ultra420: 问我没用 我是op, 我看见不代表别人能看见
<Tod4y> MeaCulpa: 网上有没有WinGW的socket教程，我怎么找不到
<MeaCulpa> Tod4y: 我不懂编程~~~
<Tod4y> MeaCulpa: 你是jiero?
<MeaCulpa> Tod4y: 不是
<Tod4y> MeaCulpa: 那你怎么说的话跟jiero一样
<Tod4y> CyrusYzGTt: MeaCulpa 是不是jiero?
<MeaCulpa> ...
<ultra420> 有人能看到我说话不。。这是悲剧了
<ultra420> ／part
<icecube> 必须有啊
<Tod4y> 本来英语又不好，偏偏文档都是英文的，真让人无语呀。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<icecube> 同感啊，但凑合着用啊
<Tod4y> ！td
<jyfl987> adam8157: 搞定了 该死的 start on startup 是个迷惑的选项
<adam8157> jyfl987: 怎么了 说说
<shellex> 肚子饿了
<adam8157> shellex: 你一直在啊
<shellex> 嗯哪
<adam8157> shellex: ...晚上吃啥 给个建议?
<Cherrot> 有在gnome-shell下使用google chrome浏览器的么？
 * adam8157 suckless家的东西真不错
<shellex> Cherrot: 我呀
<shellex> adam8157: 不晓得哦
<Cherrot> shellex: 你的gnome-shell崩不崩溃？ 我怀疑是chrome搞的……
<adam8157> http://packages.debian.org/sid/suckless-tools
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Debian -- Details of package suckless-tools in sid
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 几个蹩脚的抓图 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350294 无聊抓图玩玩 统计信息: 发表于 由 dogfox — 2011-10-21 17:50 
<shellex> Cherrot: 很少。只要我别乱来
<Cherrot> shellex: :) 我都快被整崩溃了   如果Alt+F2不管用了 还有什么办法可以重启gnome-shell?  我一直是 killall gnome-session 解决，很暴力……
<shellex> Cherrot: 没～
<shellex> Cherrot: 如果我Alt+F2 r两次，shell必定崩溃
<shellex> Cherrot: 然后退到登录介面
<Cherrot> shellex: 我的还没这毛病
<alvin_rxg> alt + f2 是啥功能？我这没用
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 启动器
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 快捷键里可以设置  运行命令
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 不是 meta + r 或者 meta + p 么……
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 桌面环境用meta f2的比较多
<alvin_rxg> xD anyway.  awesome wm. 
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: awesome是modkey + r
<adam8157> 虽然我不用awesome自己的启动器
<alvin_rxg> dmenu 么？
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 我在用gmrun
<luojie-dune> Cherrort 看到信了吗？
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<adam8157> roylez: 坏人
<roylez> pocoyo: 水牛
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马还没归位？
<palomino|working> 不急，您还没归呢
<roylez> 今天替人当打手
<luojie-dune> 归位到底是什么意思啊？
<luojie-dune> 我一惊奇怪了。
 * adam8157 一会回去skype给老妈
<adam8157> shellex: 六点啦 吃饭去吧小猫
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 以后就不行了。skype正式被M$受够了。。。
<luojie-dune> adam8157: shellex无猫
<adam8157> luojie-dune: MS承诺保持多平台开发的
<adam8157> luojie-dune: MS其实很实在的, 比如和Apple的协议
<francis> 这话中肯
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 它承诺的多平台有说Linux么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 利益驅動
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 人家说的是保持
<francis> 其实苹果才是最封闭的
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 它最实在了，直接忽视。
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 刚开始用skype, 别打击我...
<francis> 桌面而言。。。linux其实对win不构成威胁
<Kandu> luojie-dune: lililjlj?
<Tod4y> luojie-dune: jiero?
<luojie-dune> francis:  因为你看到的是产品
<luojie-dune> Kandu: 恩。
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 我用skype 6年了。5个号。
<luojie-dune> Tod4y: 。。。
<luojie-dune> Tod4y: 恩。
<luojie-dune> francis: 不论哪个靠软件商支持的领域，linux都不行。
<kk> luojie-dune:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<Tod4y> luojie-dune: 罗姐好
<alvin_rxg1> 真强，2秒钟5条信息
<francis> luojie-dune:你这话说得。那google当年怎么起家的
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg:  是2分鐘啊。
<shellex> adam8157: 恩
<shellex> 下班吃饭去咯～
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 我2分鐘發5條竟然被警告
<francis> luojie-dune:gentoo频道比这严格多了
<roylez> luojie-dune: 下次看你被警告，我帮助bot踢你
<Tod4y> luojie-dune: 罗姐，再见
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，屙ing？
<palomino|working> ...... roylez y
<palomino|working> working! , roylez
<roylez> ....
<Lawn> clean
<adam8157> http://hardware.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/10/21/0841216&from=rss
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Solidot | ARM发布Cortex-A7处理器
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：ati显卡 安装11.10后，画面只能在登陆界面上，进入不了桌面。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350297 今天刚从11.04在线升级到11.10.安装完毕后，重启，在登陆界面上输入密码，结果黑屏闪一下（出了几行提示，但是闪得很快，没看清楚说什么），又回到登陆界面了。登陆界面上的选项我都选了（ ...
<ofan> 有人没
<cfy> 有
<gemini> 人呢
<gemini> - -！
<luojie-dune> gemini: 都下班了。
<luojie-dune> gemini: 那群上班闲聊的。
<gemini> 第一次进XCHAT 有点不死应
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • 求高手解答ati显卡驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350302 今天刚刚通过wubi安装了ubuntu11.10，安装完后相同过附加驱动安装ati显卡驱动，但是总是显示： 对不起，这个驱动得到安装失败了 清查看气质文件以获得详细信息：/var/log/jockey.log 求高手解答 多谢！～～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 daidaiyang88 ...
<woshiyu> hello
<kk> woshiyu, 好  ㍫ 
<woshiyu> wo shi da shi
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 10.04版本电脑花屏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350306 昨天ubuntu更新了下系统，今天进入系统的时候就出现了电脑花屏的现象。还以为是偶然，但是晚上再用的时候电脑用了一段时间还是一样出现了花屏的现象。求解决方案.... 统计信息: 发表于 由 kallotu — 2011-10-21 19:09 
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 装好win7以后,再光盘安装ubuntu时,grub的安装目录应该怎么选择? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350308 因为覆盖安装ubuntu 11.10时,可能就是grub的安装目录选择错误,造成我的win7系统分区被破坏,甚至无法重装,以致于我格掉了500GB的硬盘................ 现在历经艰辛,终于又把两个系统装上了,但再一次的坏掉了一个盘 ...
<namoamitabuddha> 再等半年Ubuntu又要出LTS了
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 12.04 ？
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: y
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 你现在用的是什么版本？
<caleb-> ubuntu 几个月前说希望 11.10 用上 wayland
<caleb-> 结果只是嘴炮
<soiamso> caleb-: fedora 比较激进，应该上得更早
<crose> 去年还说过10.10用上gnome3呐
<caleb-> wayland 还不堪用啊
<caleb-> spec 都还没定案
<caleb-> 一边改一边写
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 非ubuntu
<soiamso> caleb-: 应该在12.04上更新到 gnome3 比较合适
<caleb-> soiamso: ubuntu 铁了心要用 unity 了
<soiamso> caleb-: gnome 3 有点抢占，POS市场的意味
<soiamso> caleb-: unity
<soiamso> caleb-:  用什么脚本控制 UI 元素？
<caleb-> soiamso: ?
 * caleb- is evilwm 党人
<soiamso> caleb-: ubuntu 可能不重视 POS 市场吧，做来做去就是桌面
<wzssyqa> soiamso: pos 那玩意怎么重视？
<caleb-> 桌面用 unity 不好使啊
<soiamso> wzssyqa: 例如很多公交系统，还是用 Active X 来写。而且不稳定，经常显示那个 ActiveX 错误的经典画面
<caleb-> soiamso: 国情如此，不用 win32 才奇怪
<soiamso> wzssyqa: gnome3 就是提高 UI 元素的可编程性
<soiamso> wzssyqa: unity 就不知道是什么策略了
<caleb-> gnome3 一方面说要迎合 end user, 不给自订，一方面又要 user 用 js 自订 <- 乱七八糟
<soiamso> caleb-: 主要的是当官的权大脑残
<caleb-> end user 怎么可能会 js
<wzssyqa> soiamso: 嗯，可是c公司毕竟只是一个做系统，如果做pos的找他们，应该还是会配合的吧，比较他们做的就是这生意
<namoamitabuddha> 对了, 请大家推荐一个作图工具
<caleb-> gnome3 既得罪了 end user 又得罪了 geeks
<CyrusYzGTt> gimp
<tenzu> 叛变到KDE了
<caleb-> namoamitabuddha: 作哪种图？
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 感觉咋样？
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 我觉得还行. 就装了个kdebase
<soiamso> wzssyqa: 老外搞gnome3 也就是，市场需求导致对开源市场贡献的结果吧。
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: 可能是 Graph Theory, 反正是表现逻辑关系的图
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: 书上好像是用gpic
<namoamitabuddha> 我写LaTeX可能要作图
<soiamso> caleb-: gnome3 座等一个创新的模式？
<caleb-> namoamitabuddha: 那就用 gpic 呗？
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: 那东西好像挺专业的
<caleb-> namoamitabuddha: tex 系 + gpic 挺正常啊
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: 我这方面还是初学
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: 几何作图前两天接触到了asymptote
<ofan> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjIzMTg2MDQw.html
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: 狠心的120见死不救 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ,,怎麼是你發，，不應該啊，，
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: graphviz
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我发怎么了
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ,,應該異議份子發纔對。。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 谢谢, 好东西
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我就是
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: nnd 繁体看的太累了
<soiamso> ofan: 常年的监督舆论，导致了舆论监督的无能
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 身爲 JC，，可不能這樣，，不然讓我這個根據自己遇到的問題，發出異議的情何以堪
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 不是Jc
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ netjc
<namoamitabuddha> metapost如何
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 为何标准错误输出 让我键入一些字符才结束 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350313 为何标准错误输出 让我键入一些字符才结束 Code: #include <stdio.h> #include <sys/types.h> #include <sys/stat.h> #include <fcntl.h> int main() {    int i,fd;    char buf[1000];    fd = open("./myell.c",0);       perror("open");    printf("====fd=%d in myshell.c== ...
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • 如何设置thunar文件管理器中的图标大小呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350315 如题，XFCE下找遍设置的地方都没有，请达人解之？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qyga — 2011-10-21 20:02 
<Cherrot> jiero 不在？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ RH在YOUTUBE的講座視頻太可恨了，鏡頭一直對着那個講演的人，就是不給看的人看那講座的屏幕
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋，道歉！
<adam8157> roylez_: ?
<adam8157> roylez_: 怎么了
<roylez_> 20:29 <     CyrusYzGTt > adam8157§ RH在YOUTUBE的講座視頻太可恨了，鏡頭一直對着那個講演的人，就是不給看的人看那講座的屏幕
<adam8157> ...
<tenzu> simimasai
<roylez_> tenzu: musailai，猪猪
<tenzu> roylez_: 啥意思?不懂
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • 进来推荐个文件管理器，pcmanfm很不舒服。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350318 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 baker — 2011-10-21 20:33 
<roylez_> tenzu: 唔駛啦
<tenzu> roylez_: 粤语盲...
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> roylez_: 无语了吧
<roylez_> tenzu: ml-class又更新了......我每周的highlight就是上这课
<CyrusYzGTt> ml-class,,好邪惡，，
<tenzu> roylez_: 突然想到27号家里就要停网,好悲哀
 * ineed Orz  CyrusYzGTt
<roylez_> tenzu: gtalk跟囡囡打招呼，她遁了...
<roylez_> tenzu: aircrack-ng for the rescue!
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 免禮，跪安吧
<tenzu> roylez_: 没有一个wep的,能行么?
<roylez_> tenzu: .......不行
<ineed> 出售CyrusYzGTt.五毛一次
 * Cherrot Orz...
<tenzu> roylez_: mac上有软件说能破wpa神马的,不过需要个硬件,我不知道哪儿能搞来
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 美年达挺好喝的
<ltn> 买个3G网卡！
<ltn> 淘宝上有卖5元200M一个月的！
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 檸檬黃你也喝？？
<ltn> 当然3G上网的硬件你得自己买
<roylez_> tenzu: 一样的吧。大词典暴力猜
<tenzu> roylez_: 那看来我是没戏了
<roylez_> tenzu: 挨个尝试12345678，或许就能中一个...
<CyrusYzGTt> rainbow table
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 作为一个生活在中国这个神奇的国度.我已经百毒不侵了
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 额  太暴力了吧
<tenzu> roylez_: 我打算下个月去我同学家睡客厅,然后就有网了
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 哦，吾也一樣
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ ，，吾不用那個佔用寶貴硬碟空間的，，，吾用 mdk破解
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 地沟油.今天你吃了吗
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 吃了，，還有 塑化劑 蘇丹紅 三聚氰胺
<pocoyo> tenzu: 不错啊。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 嘛不错?
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<roylez_> lainme: 不理我呢
<pocoyo> tenzu: 有网上啊。
<pocoyo> :D
<pocoyo> 出去买节干电池去。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 现在房东的房子有可能被收走,所以我们的无线网没法续签了
<tenzu> roylez_: 完了,囡囡躲着你
<pocoyo> tenzu: 杯具啊
<roylez_> tenzu: 恩，悲催了
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我打算下个月初不交房租了
<tenzu> 能住多久就住多久,nnd,直到被赶出来
<pocoyo> tenzu: 慢慢磨
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你论文怎么样了?
<pocoyo> tenzu: 慢慢磨嘛 多谢多谢啊。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 中间有些地方得你自己改改,我觉得翻译的不准确
 * tenzu 回家了
<pocoyo> tenzu: 质量相当的高。
<pocoyo> 一路顺风
<CyrusYzGTt> lost at half
<Evanescence> hi
<kk> Evanescence, 好  ㍭ 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：关于在安装有Ubuntu的电脑上面安装Windows xp... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350320 新手... 本人最近给家里新买了台宏碁的台式机，预装的是Ubuntu，自己想学着用一用，但是家里的老人也要用这台电脑，所以就想装个XP给他们用，上网查了下发现在安装有Ubuntu的电脑上面安装Windows比在安装有Windows ...
<ofan_> happy在gnome的blog的地址是多少？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: google => gnome happyaron
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.10的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350323 1，自从安装了驱动程序，super+w或是super+d的快捷键就无法使用了。但是alt+F2之类的快捷键还能使用（也可能不是安装驱动程序的缘故，我还更新了其他东西） 2，firefox有些慢，在windows上我习惯用chromeplus，到了ubuntu上是chromium,可是chromuim的鼠标手 ...
<Cherrot> kk: 发的链接开始用 .com.cn 的链接了？
<kk> Cherrot, drwallace @ @ bot.org“\u003e drwallace @ @ bot.org \u003c/ A\u003e）。”它“？  ㍭ 
<Cherrot> kk: 这是你最不智能的一次回复……
<sikao_lfs> 千万别搞出2个机器人对聊起来了。。。。。。
<Kandu> Cherrot: 趕緊記下來，報給 sevk
 * Cherrot 哈哈~ 我经得起图灵测试~~
<bluek> 今天的人好多啊
<bluek> 好困，睡觉
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 可以用光盘来升级系统吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350327 目前系统是11.04-i386，而且下载刻录了11.10-i386的光盘？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Clones1201 — 2011-10-21 21:52 
<sikao_lfs> Cherrot: 我听说，今天上午一头犀牛在一个粉红色的气球中沿着密西西比河飞。你觉得怎样？
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: 好疯狂…………我怎么没听说……
<sikao_lfs> Cherrot: 我的叔叔试过一回，顺流、逆流各一回，它只不过是浅色的并带有斑纹。 这有什么不可思议的?
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: 可是怎么把犀牛弄到气球里？
 * Cherrot 通过测试没~~~
<sikao_lfs> Cherrot: 真像人啊。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 绝对通过了。
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: ………………………………………………
<Tod4y> caleb-: Hi
<Zypeh> 哟
<Zypeh> 救救我啊
<Tod4y> 被插啦
<namoamitabuddha> 阿弥陀如来
<Zypeh> 显卡出了问题
<guanerpao> 这里是中文频道吗
<Zypeh> 难道是法文吗？？
<Tod4y> 这里是火星人频道
<knownbad> 是
<guanerpao> 你的显卡有问题还能看见
<Zypeh> 我开修复模式啊啊啊
<Zypeh> 第一个就来开irc
<roylez_> tenzu: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/73dc3ee7jw1dmbkhut0o2j.jpg
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/62037b5ajw1dmbknz06uig.gif
<tenzu> roylez_: 真没看到哥斯拉
<roylez_> tenzu: +1
<Zypeh> 树木那里
<sikao_lfs> 恐龙啊
<Zypeh> 格拉斯在树木那里
<sikao_lfs> 牙齿还不错。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 问题：ubuntu11.10下eclipse新建工程不能自动包含includes http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350328 昨天一时手贱升级了ubuntu11.10，但升级之后eclipse就不能在新建的C/C++工程里自动生成includes了。。。 同时gcc居然变成中文的了，于是连错误信息都看不懂了。。。 请问有没有人知道这些问题如何解决？ 如果太麻烦 ...
<phoenixlzx> hi
<kk> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍮ 
<zcf115> f
 * mayli o
 * mayli jarodlau 
<jarodlau> ?
<yunfan> 艾诺不错 产品用得什么主控 一一标明了
<ofan> yooooo~
<zcf115> hello
<qleelulu> ~~
<kk> zcf115, 好  ㍯ 
 * Tod4y 没人了?
<Tod4y> J
<Tod4y> J
<Tod4y> Ja
<Tod4y> T
<Tod4y> A
<Tod4y> .
<Tod4y> H
<Tod4y> A
<Tod4y> H
<Tod4y> A
<Tod4y> T
<Tod4y> J
<Tod4y> J
<jarodlau> ?
<Tod4y> 终于出来个人了
<Tod4y> jarodlau: Test1和Temp1也拒绝接入
<jarodlau> Tod4y: ssh4gfw的? 
<jarodlau> Tod4y: ssh -CNg -qnf -D 7070 username@temp1.ssh4gfw.com
<Tod4y> jarodlau: 嗯
<jarodlau> Tod4y: 使用我的那个命令格式,他的这个ssh不给shell的,
<Tod4y> jarodlau: 我用的是Plink
<jarodlau> win
<jarodlau> Tod4y: win下?
<Tod4y> jarodlau: 嗯
<jarodlau> Tod4y: http://blog.mathcai.com/ssh-daili/ 用这个 tunnel
<kk> jarodlau ⇪ t: MathCAI » SSH代理服务器使用教程
<Tod4y> jarodlau: 我只用了三个参数-CvN
<jarodlau> Tod4y: win下不熟悉,我一般用win也就是上上淘宝,putty不熟
<Tod4y> jarodlau: 哦
<jarodlau> Tod4y: -D 7070 是必须的,你自己看看 man ssh,把那几个参数意思弄明白就可以了
<Tod4y> jarodlau: 嗯.谢谢
<gebjgd> 休假咯
<gebjgd> 又2周
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 最近怎样？
<alvin_rxg> 一般般
<knownbad> gebjgd: 帮松鼠介绍个女友
<knownbad> 松鼠水管不通心情不好
<alvin_rxg> 来来来，介绍个
<alvin_rxg> http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2011/10/21/reimu-ero-cosplay-lenfried-cant-keep-her-pantsu-on/
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Reimu Ero-Cosplay – Lenfried Can’t Keep Her Pantsu On! | Sankaku Complex
<alvin_rxg> 现在一个人烧一个人吃，我很快会胖了唉……
<luojie-dune> lol. 12.04会被支持5年。。。
<knownbad> 质感差了些。
<knownbad> arch和gentoo会支持10年以上。
<gebjgd> 台式机8G用不完啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 给我俩G
<knownbad> 8g在vm上很好用。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 单条就4G
<fivesheep> 我都想上 32了.. 可惜8G单条太贵
<fivesheep> 天价..
<knownbad> 妈的有钱人。
<fivesheep> 我等降价的...
<knownbad> 我windows的support就跑在vm上。  8g好用的很。
<fivesheep> 100 我就买
<fivesheep> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233217
<kk> fivesheep ⇪ t: Newegg.com - CORSAIR 16GB (2 x 8G) 204-Pin DDR3 SO-DIMM DDR3 1333 Laptop Memory Model CMSO16GX3M2A1333C9
<knownbad> 上次有个16g卖$60.
<knownbad> 好似4x4吧？
<luojie-dune> 我要。
<luojie-dune> 我只有 1GB
<fivesheep> knownbad: 4g 早就白菜价了
<luojie-dune> 我想给手机添上些。手机只有 256MB
<knownbad> fivesheep: 不太用desktop了。
<knownbad> 等老婆来再组装台给她玩qq.
<gebjgd> knownbad: amd apu足够了
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我要是你, 就禁止她用qq.. qq这玩意基本上都是用来联系打炮的
<luojie-dune> gebjgd:  APU是啥？
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 处理器一个显示芯片+外插一个显示显卡协作？
<knownbad> 难说，她被宠坏了。  三年前去看她时组了台机和samsung20“给她。  之后她看其他的银幕都不喜欢了。
<luojie-dune> fivesheep: 。。。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你现在还有机会.. lol
<knownbad> 那时的samsung20"还真贵。
<fivesheep> 不贵吧..
<luojie-dune> 是吗？。。。3年前 19“ Dell 只要 $ 180
<fivesheep> 三年前 我都24"的了
<knownbad> 我自己都还没买samsung呢。  买了杂牌而已。
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 二代
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 。。。
<knownbad> 在国内买的。
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我以前工作赚到的钱, 全花在这些地方了..
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 你厉害
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 只要你没有买房的打算
<fivesheep> 日子可以很潇洒
<alvin_rxg> 我也要，我也只有1G。跑 kag 经常会慢下来
<gebjgd> 我现在用的机子都没有intel的芯片了
<gebjgd> 家里一水的amd了
<alvin_rxg> luojie-dune: kag 玩不？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: kag是什么？
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我昨天买了台笔记本.. i5 2430M的 thinkpad, 只要$420
<alvin_rxg> http://kag2d.com/
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 笔记本白给我都不要了
<fivesheep> 太多了?
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 恩
<fivesheep> 我是无论如何都不买台机.. 太贵了
<alvin_rxg> http://www.lgdb.org/game/king_arthurs_gold
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: King Arthur's Gold | Linux game database
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我房间里笔记本都有3台.. 还有一imac
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 你买了那个游戏。。。
<alvin_rxg> luojie-dune: 不是免费的么？
<luojie-dune> 讨厌。wlan也掉线这么频繁
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你还小的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这垃圾游戏，我用手机就能玩了
<alvin_rxg> 木办法，缺爱的孩子呐
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 来玩 gun bro
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 啥玩意？
<fivesheep> http://gunbros.glu.com
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 德国姑娘给你爱
<kk> fivesheep ⇪ ti: Google Accounts
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没人啊，我没有魅力啊
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 什么玩意？
<knownbad> 白给都不要？  骗人。
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 以后就收费了。
<knownbad> 大不了吧旧的丢了。
<alvin_rxg> luojie-dune: 趁还免费，多玩几把
<knownbad> gebjgd: i5都不要，二代！
<luojie-dune> 。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不用intel的东西
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 你是一代。
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 培养2代的根基
<knownbad> 白给还嫌弃，标准的二代。
<alvin_rxg> kag 服务器挂了……
<knownbad> 打倒二代。
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 我在 号码小于 100时，不需要注册时玩过，卡的要死
<knownbad> fivesheep: 你那edge还不错的。
<alvin_rxg> luojie-dune: 我机器还行，就是内存不够，跑到后边，别的程序都给扔 swap 了……
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 这个游戏这么小还需要那么多内存。。。
<knownbad> 要是13“我就会买了。
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 你去玩 Savage XR看谁占内存多。。。
<alvin_rxg> luojie-dune: 应该是有 bug 吧。有些东西没有及时释放内存。
<cj_> Android手机 上网每次都要重新连接，你们是不是这样的？
<alvin_rxg> cj_: 是啊。每次不上网的时候我都关了
<gebjgd> 无线吧
<cj_> gebjgd: 3G
<gebjgd> 没这问题
<alvin_rxg> netzclub 的网络还行
<cj_> gebjgd: 任务栏显示有3G图标，不过上不了。得在设置里弄一下
<gebjgd> cj_: 没遇到过，你的网络商不行
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 昨天有人的N900手机悲惨的坏掉了。以前都没见那人。
<cj_> gebjgd: 中国电信，确实很一般
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 我在编译 gnome-shell。。。  要好久好久
<alvin_rxg> luojie-dune: nani?
<alvin_rxg> luojie-dune: 还在玩那小东西呐？
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 昨天有人的n900手机坏了。以前都没听说过那手机
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 什么？就是手机啊。
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 我只知道少数手机。
<gebjgd> cj_: 移动怎么收费的？
<alvin_rxg> 呃。
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 恩。在你告诉我前，我都不知道 HTC。
<gebjgd> cj_: 包月多少钱？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: netzclub 上网免费。  xD
<fivesheep> knownbad: 13太小..
<cj_> gebjgd: 移动的我不知道。我的是电信的。每月79元，2M宽带+2M电视 3G 50M免费流量。
<gebjgd> cj_: 还行
<alvin_rxg> cj_: 不是无限量流量呢？
<cj_> gebjgd: 恩，就是每次要连接一下，有点麻烦！ 我每月流量不超过10MB
<gebjgd> cj_: 10mb....
<knownbad> fivesheep: 我现时用12",只老花了想升级到13".
<gebjgd> knownbad: 10"路过
<cj_> gebjgd: 就上上 知呼 和 微博
<gebjgd> cj_: 知乎是什么？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你那10"不是说很慢么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: linux快啊
<alvin_rxg> 之乎者也
 * knownbad 飞踢10"的家伙。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: arch刚刚的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: >_>
<cj_> gebjgd: 问答网站
<gebjgd> cj_: 。。。。。。好先进的东西。。。
<knownbad> fivesheep: 得天天上下班带着。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我习惯27了...
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你有车
<gebjgd> cj_: 微薄是新浪围脖？
<fivesheep> 带着何妨
<knownbad> 骑马。
<cj_> gebjgd: 知呼去年在互联网不是挺热的吗？
<cj_> gebjgd: 是的
<gebjgd> cj_: 从来没听说过
<knownbad> 骑摩托车啦。
<alvin_rxg> 之乎者也是中国的东西。欧美没的。欧美都 yahoo 那东西
<cj_> gebjgd: 您在国内还是国外？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: yahoo 哪东西？
<gebjgd> cj_: 国外
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://de.answers.yahoo.com/
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Yahoo! Clever | Community Startseite - Fragen - Antworten - Entdecken 
<knownbad> fivesheep: 等你每天带着上下班就知道不需要多余的重量。
<cj_> gebjgd: 哦，知呼就是微创新版Quora
<gebjgd> quora是什么？
<knownbad> 去偶然啊
<cj_> gebjgd: 您在哪个国家？
<gebjgd> cj_: 你猜
<knownbad> mecede的故乡
<cj_> gebjgd: 朝鲜^_^
<gebjgd> cj_: 答对了
<knownbad> 小白共和国
<cj_> knownbad: mecede是什么？
<knownbad> 车子
<alvin_rxg> benz
<alvin_rxg> bmw
<cj_> knownbad: 哦
<cj_> gebjgd: 德国Quora不热？
<knownbad> 噢，是mededes。  少了个s。
<cj_> knownbad: 哦，了解了！
<gebjgd> 重启下dockstar
<luojie-dune> 想要吃了。
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 。。。你还是dockstar上啊，energystar
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 恩。天天挂着。arch升级到3.0.6了
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 哦。换arch了
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 早就换了。2周了
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 哦。有啥好处。。。
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 因为不喜欢用debian
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 内核够新
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 速度比debian块
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/32OUd
<kk> knownbad ⇪ t: Graphic video shows Gaddafi alive, manhandled before death | Video | Reuters.com
<fivesheep> 我得喝罐 rockstar了
<gebjgd> u 15:07:49 up 8 days,  1:31,  2 users,  load average: 0.98, 1.09, 1.15
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 哦
<knownbad> 为什么就不愿意善终呢？
<luojie-dune> fivesheep:  750ML么。
<gebjgd> Linux arch-arm 3.0.0-1-kirkwood #1 Sun Aug 28 14:30:35 UTC 2011 armv5tel Feroceon 88FR131 rev 1 (v5l) Marvell SheevaPlug Reference Board GNU/Linux
<knownbad> 权利真让人失去理智。
<fivesheep> yeah
<luojie-dune> knownbad: 不忠不灭
<gebjgd> 重启
<knownbad> 他早下台就没事了。
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/K4ajm
<kk> knownbad ⇪ ti: Exclusive: Nasdaq hackers spied on company boards | Reuters 
<knownbad> 英雄！
<gebjgd> 其实没有必要重启
<gebjgd> æ邪额
<gebjgd> \quit
<xiaoy> >Time.now
<gebjgd> 额好了
<alvin_rxg> 说真的，好久没在 linux 下折腾重启了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的笔记本不关机？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不升级内核的？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那不算
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我是因为升级内核
<alvin_rxg> 内核升级了干嘛重启啊？
<alvin_rxg> 继续用着呗，用到睡觉
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 因为这个是dockstar从来不关机
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<gebjgd> 抽星际2
<alvin_rxg> 抽口水
<alvin_rxg> *sip*
<alvin_rxg> 话说， android 3 没有商家使用？
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg:  平板好点的时
<luojie-dune> gebjgd:  星级2？
<puwei> 有人清楚怎样进入 11.10的开机启动菜单
<puwei> 么？
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 恩
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 没啥好玩的游戏了
<puwei> ...
<gebjgd> puwei: 没人用那开机画面
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好
<puwei> 我更新以后出问题了，现在想进入recovery 模式，可是开机后没有grub选项，郁闷
<gebjgd> puwei: 不用ubuntu.不知道
<knownbad> snugglecat: 黄瓜妹好
<snugglecat> 好
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你以前用fetchmail?
<knownbad> 没。
<knownbad> 又是你的dockstar?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 就是thunderbird?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恩，考虑上面跑邮件客户端和飞信
<knownbad> 以前用了一段日子然后断了。  现在又用了。
<knownbad> 等等回来，得拆个macbook.
<snugglecat> 拆 macbook???
<knownbad> 在火星的工作。
<snugglecat> 哦， 专门拆电脑的？？？
<snugglecat> 母猫在叫吃
<knownbad> 是你在叫吧？
<puwei> ...
<alvin_rxg> 吃……
<knownbad> 粪。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<snugglecat> ...............
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 猫饿了， 围着我叫
<knownbad> 你家的猫真色
<snugglecat> 。。。。。
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> 跑了公猫了
<knownbad> 你没跑
<knownbad> 小心被母猫强奸了
<snugglecat> :) 体谅一下她
<knownbad> 你儿子有猫奶喝了。。。
<kk>  06:29
<gebjgd> knownbad: 刚刚搞定了getmail mutt
<knownbad> 不喜欢mutt。
<knownbad> 难了些。  alphine还行。
<knownbad> alpine?
<knownbad> 忘了。
<knownbad> rtorrent倒是不错。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.speaktoit.assistant
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我说的是cli下的邮件客户端
<alvin_rxg> mutt?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩，刚配置完
<alvin_rxg> 这个，要配置的东西太多了。我就简单的整了一个
<dungeon_jiero> 问一下，如果短时间共同编辑文档，且有版本的在线文档服务有什么呢？
<dungeon_jiero> alvin_rxg:  gebjgd  帮忙？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有getmail够了
<dungeon_jiero> 不要说 git 额。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 
<gebjgd> 3724 chi       20   0 23828  18m 3308 R 97.7 14.9   0:35.58 getmail
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我是说 mutt.. 不是说 getmail 或者 fetchmail 那个
<alvin_rxg> getmail 常驻？
<knownbad> gebjgd: http://www.washington.edu/alpine/
<kk> knownbad ⇪ t: Alpine Messaging System--
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩
<gebjgd> 3724 chi       20   0 23828  18m 3308 R 97.7 14.9   0:35.58 getmail
<knownbad> 是email client。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不行。cpu占用率太高了
<alvin_rxg> dungeon_jiero: google doc?
<dungeon_jiero> alvin_rxg: 哦。有版本管理吗？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是它还在 get 吧
<alvin_rxg> dungeon_jiero: 没有
<alvin_rxg> 好像有。
<alvin_rxg> 没用过。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩。邮件太多，被直接干掉了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 算了。放弃
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 邮件服务器那边设置从当前开始同步呀。
<gebjgd>   msg   71/3703 (13884 bytes) delivered
<gebjgd> Getötet
<alvin_rxg> lol 3k
<alvin_rxg> 我 mutt 这几个月才 700多邮件
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的有5000多封
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 都在 gmail 不？ gmail 可以让从当前开始同步的。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 4个pop3
<alvin_rxg> 或者 getmail -n
<alvin_rxg> 我3个邮箱，全部转发到 googlemail。然后我再收下来……
<Jagdwurst> 晕，你们还在啊
<alvin_rxg> 房子 ok 了？
<dungeon_jiero_> Jagdwurst: 你知道有协作在线文档的服务，能够导出并且免费么。
<Jagdwurst> 还没，明天还有３个看房termin
<Jagdwurst> dungeon_jiero_: 啥是在线文档服务?
<Jagdwurst> dungeon_jiero: 用 github 不行吗?
<dungeon_jiero> Jagdwurst: github可以同时编辑吗？
<dungeon_jiero> Jagdwurst: 我想要多人一起同时。
<Jagdwurst> dungeon_jiero: 不同行可以同时，　如果同时修改同一行，要手工合并
<dungeon_jiero> Jagdwurst: 谢啦。
<dungeon_jiero> Jagdwurst: 那就够用了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你买android手机了？
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<alvin_rxg> 我记得我说过的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么牌子的——
<alvin_rxg> sony ericsson live with walkman.  => wt19i
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 能放　flac ?
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 没试过。
<alvin_rxg> 官方说的只有 mp3 && aac。其他的格式装别的软件就可以了吧
<dungeon_jiero> alvin_rxg: 装 ffmpeg 就放了吧。
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<dungeon_jiero> alvin_rxg: 恶心的 sony 不支持 ogg额。。。我唯一不支持 ogg的设备
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有键盘啊
<alvin_rxg> dungeon_jiero: 装个呗。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有键盘的都挺贵的
<dungeon_jiero> alvin_rxg: 当时 sony是 symbian啥的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 价格还可以，不过不如200欧就买带键盘了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 键盘的没几款。。。价格还都 250€++
<dungeon_jiero> alvin_rxg: 买 Nokia的~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有啊。我给我老婆买的那个就是200出头
<dungeon_jiero> 跑 qt
<alvin_rxg> >_>  我倒是看了半天的 bada
<dungeon_jiero> 哈哈
<dungeon_jiero> 上个月看了 armv6 （arm11） 和 armv7 A8的性能对比。。。同频率基本没差异。
<dungeon_jiero> alvin_rxg: http://www.raspberrypi.org/ 下个月买这个
<kk> dungeon_jiero ⇪ t: Raspberry Pi | An ARM GNU/Linux box for $25. Take a byte!
<tusooa> echo *;
<roylez_> tusooa: 兔嫂早啊
<roylez_> tusooa: 哦，是秃叟...
#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-22
<jiero> 似乎我没掉线。
 * jiero 抱 pocoyo
<jiero> 额 把机箱转一下，信号强了2倍。
<jiero> Kandu roylez 早安。
<Kandu> jiero: 早 :)
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 看了记录。。。你竟然被认成我的马甲。。。太悲了 哈哈哈哈和笑不住了。
<bluek> 问一下哈
<bluek> 为什么我的电脑时间是美国时间？调过来过一段时间又自动变回去
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 是我的悲哀
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • vbox中虚拟系统桌面的边缘有问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350364 我装在vbox的debian、opensuse都有一个现象：窗口拖到最左边能从最右边出现，拖到最上面能从最下面出现，但是，拖到最下面和最右边时，窗口却不能相应的从上面和左边出现。 之前不怎么在意这个区别，但是昨天，在vbox的xp下用帝 ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 明白。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 大家帮我看一下，这是什么意思 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350366 在终端执行 sudo fdisk -l 命令后出现一下内容。 Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 老师讲指令集，开始是 ALU， 堆栈， 洋洋得意的说你们现在都接触高级语言了，没这种东西了
<MeaCulpa> 我打了个dc 给他看...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .....
<MeaCulpa> 小看人哦
<MeaCulpa> 妖王... liche lord
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<kevin1> 早么
<jiero> 不早了。
<jiero> 就是没人。
<MeaCulpa> .
<jiero> Evanescence:  早上好。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 中午好。
<Evanescence> jiero: ....
<Evanescence> jiero: 为啥我是早上好,他是中午好?
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 好
<jiero> Evanescence: 你刚起来，他已经起来很久了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 额 ....
<MeaCulpa> :) 对你来说是早上，对我来说是中午
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 哦.明白
<Evanescence> 遇到问题, 我在Awesome下,用.Xdefault文件设定了鼠标 Xcursor.theme: Buuf-cursor , 但是好像无法工作. 很奇怪的是, 在Gnome3下, 这个鼠标在没有任何点击的情况下也不是设定的鼠标图案,而是默认的白色箭头.好像是切换的不完全似的. 我以前切换也是这样,一直都的情况. 不知道为什么.
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 越来越觉得Solaris和SUN之伟大，也理解了为什么那么多人憎恨Oracle
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 为什么?
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 大概因为oracle搞死了open solaris?
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 还有就是hpux和aix太丑陋了
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 什么叫大概呀.....
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 呵呵.第二个可以
<Evanescence> 虽然我不懂这两个东西
<tod4y> hi
<kk> tod4y, 好  ㍢ 
<tod4y> 今天天气不好
<tod4y> jiero: 罗姐好
<MeaCulpa> 挺好
<tod4y> MeaCulpa: 什么挺好？
<tod4y>  > Time.now.strftime ("%S:%M:H,%d-%m-20%y")
<kk> tod4y, 27:22:H,22-10-2011
<tod4y>  > Time.now.strftime ("%S:%M:%H,%d-%m-20%y")
<kk> tod4y, 18:23:10,22-10-2011
<jiero> tod4y: 你好。
<tod4y> jiero: 今天天气不好
<tod4y> jiero: 心情也不会
<jiero> tod4y: 哦。我这里晴天。
<jiero> tod4y: 我也心情不好。
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • Thinkpad T420 显示屏经常出现奇怪的条纹 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350371 每次休眠时间长了以后，或者有时候在开机的时候都会出现一些绿色或紫色的条纹。 然后屏幕的大半部分都是卡住的，发现调节屏幕亮度会影响这些条纹。 一般等一段时间后，奇怪的条纹会消失，然后屏幕整个开始闪动 ...
<bao_> 如何翻墙
<bao_> ubuntu 下
<jiero> tod4y: 搞不出 GNOME3来。。。
<tod4y> jiero: 你有什么心情不好的?
<bao_> 用ssh也行
<jiero> tod4y: 计划延迟。
<bao_> 有没有地方有注册ssh帐号的
<tod4y> jiero: 发张你们那的国宝照片看看呗
<bao_> ？？？
<jiero> tod4y: 。。。
<jiero> tod4y: 你是谁啊。
<Evanescence> jiero: 发一张,我也想看
<tod4y> jiero: 。。。。
<bao_> 翻墙哇
<bao_> 怎么弄
<jiero> Evanescence: 什么国宝？
<jiero> Evanescence: 发什么。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: Aus不是有国宝么?你不知道?
<tod4y> jiero: 考拉呀
<Evanescence> jiero: 更中国的大熊猫一样
<jiero> Evanescence: tod4y: 不知道。
<tod4y> jiero: 偶要看考拉
<jiero> 。。。这样吗。。。我不找照片了，麻烦。
<jiero> 你们自己网上找的比我给的好。
<Evanescence> jiero: 呵呵
<tod4y> jiero: ....
<tod4y> jiero: 把你自己的照片发过来行了
<jiero> tod4y:  我的照片传过很多张了，看 log 吧。
<jiero> tod4y: 裸照还是不能给的，有损形象。
<jiero> Evanescence:  tod4y  http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Phascolarctos_cinereus 这是考拉的图
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: Phascolarctos cinereus - Wikimedia Commons
<tod4y> jiero: 来张现照的行不？
<Cherrot> jiero: 现在在澳洲呢？
<jiero> Cherrot: 恩。
<Cherrot> jiero: 看来在G+上没圈错人 :D
<Evanescence> 发现考拉挺像小母猪
<tod4y> jiero: 考拉跟超大型的老鼠似的，
<tod4y> jiero: 毛茸茸的
<jiero> tod4y: 你是那个啊。。。
<jiero> tod4y: 认不出你是谁。。。
<jiero> 脱下 MJ 来
<tod4y> jiero:...
<jiero> tod4y: 出。
<jiero> tod4y: 照片拿来，我就给你。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUz8czy9BZc
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: YouTube - (LEAKED) Internal Google Staff Video Of The New Gmail Look Demo
<lainme> 请教: lm-sensors里的acpitz-virtual的温度是什么的温度？
 * tod4y Orz CyrusYzGTt
 * Cherrot Leaked? 看起来是广告啊
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 總溫度吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ ,,acpi
<jiero> tod4y: 。。。你到底是何方神圣
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 那coretemp里的physical id 0的是？
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ cpu總溫度
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: thanks
 * jiero 一眼看去。 arch linux 设置好长好长。。。
<MeaCulpa> .
<jiero> lainme: 你装 arch 用了多久额。。。准备过程。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 恩。我就用过少数好装的。
<MeaCulpa> 入我Sabayon门，好装得要命
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我要最新最新的 GNOME 3
 * tod4y Dennis挂了？
<jiero> tod4y: 你是谁？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 退散，老子这辈子只进过一次gnome
<jiero> tod4y: 回答！
<tod4y> jiero: 无名氏
<tod4y> jiero: 你ignore me吧
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦，
 * jiero 可以踩 tod4y
<Cherrot> tod4y: 马甲马甲马甲
<tod4y> MeaCulpa: Dennis挂了
 * Kandu g+ 上見到 jiero 照片了 XD
<lainme> jiero: 大概1个小时。一边看beginner's guide一边装。后面调整配置可能用的时间较多些
<MeaCulpa> machanus ~ # eix -e gnome
<MeaCulpa> * gnome-base/gnome Available versions:  (2.0) 2.32.1 2.32.1-r1
<tod4y> Cherrot: 马甲是什么东西
<MeaCulpa> 貌似还没gnome3
<Cherrot> Kandu: 你觉得jiero长的咋样？
<jiero> lainme: 哦。。。你用手机看么。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<lainme> jiero: 有台旧电脑
<Kandu> Cherrot: 閉月羞花
<jiero> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GGzc3x9WJU
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: YouTube - Why Do We Dream?
 * Cherrot 罗姐闭月羞花 XD
<jiero> ...
<bluelight> e
<bluelight> 有人吗？
<tod4y> http://tech.hexun.com/2011-10-14/134223628.html
<kk> tod4y ⇪ ti: C语言之父丹尼斯・里奇逝世！享年70岁-科技频道-和讯网
<bluelight> 是啊，今年这么不幸
<bluelight> 走了一个有一个
<bluelight> 又
<Cherrot> 就剩下我们等待2012了
 * jiero 诅咒 mark 走掉 .>>
<bluelight> 额
 * tod4y 这是真的吗？
<jiero> 假的
 * Cherrot 好多天前的消息了 见里奇的维基百科
<bluelight> 有人知道关于gtk+吗
<bluelight> 我想学
<bluelight> 可是不知道从哪儿开始
<tod4y> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/14/technology/dennis-ritchie-programming-trailblazer-dies-at-70.html
<kk> tod4y ⇪ t: Dennis Ritchie, 70, Dies, Programming Trailblazer - NYTimes.com
<jiero> bluelight: 从读官方文档开始
<Cherrot> bluelight: IRC里有人给我推荐了一本 Beginning Linux Programming 我觉得是个不错的教材
<bluelight> 哦
<bluelight> 谢谢各位
<bluelight> 你们都在那个城市呢？
<tod4y> Cherrot: 偶搜C才搜出来的，为什么他走了，就没个新闻呢？
<Cherrot> tod4y: 这就是为啥做技术的干不过做销售的啊 哈哈
<bluelight> 人家不想打扰大家的
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.felady.com/slimming/1020/00036768_1.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 嫉妒心竟也有好处 这样也可以减肥 - 偏方减肥 - 菲网-完美女性，菲比寻常
 * tod4y Jobs挂了，都知道，Ritchie挂了竟然都不来个报道
 * tod4y Orz CyrusYzGTt
<bluelight> 是啊，你们用哪个指令，像上面的，给某人发信息
<CyrusYzGTt> 對 Ritchie 的紀念是好好的用 linux
<jiero> lainme: 你是从Ubuntu内装的还是加载 iso ？
<bluelight> 我不会
<Cherrot> bluelight: 打几个字母 Tab补全
<bluelight> ChanServ, 谢谢
 * Cherrot 又是ChanServ.....
<bluelight> 错了
<bluelight> 对不起
<Cherrot> bluelight: 我习惯了 哈哈
<bluelight> Cherrot, 有了，谢谢哈
<Cherrot> bluelight: :)
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.qq.com/a/20111021/000703.htm
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 最年轻行星生成影像曝光 距离地球450光年_新闻_腾讯网
<lainme> jiero: 加载iso。用grub2
 * jiero 了解。不再随意打扰了。
<tod4y> CyrusYzGTt: 人家用的是Unix，not Linux
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助，ubuntu10.10升级后无法启动图形化界面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350377 运行sudo apt-get upgrade后不能正常开启，会有写着ubuntu10.10的那个界面，但之后就黑屏没反应了 请问怎么搞 统计信息: 发表于 由 Guxen — 2011-10-22 10:53 
<bluelight> 你们的字体颜色怎么弄得
<bluelight> 觉得听好
<bluelight> 挺好
 * jiero 还是放弃了。。。要是搞坏了。又麻烦了。。。
<jiero> bl
<jiero> bluelight: 执行动作和发言的色彩是自动改变的，默认设置和你用的客户端有关
<Kandu> jiero: fedora 也帶 gnome3 的
<bluelight> 额
<jiero> Kandu: 哦。是最新的么？
<jiero> Kandu: 那么就是 Fedora 16了？
<bluelight> 最新的16测试版的，
<Kandu> jiero: 正裝好了一個 fedora 16 做測試用
<jiero> Kandu: 好吧。我载入 fedora 16
<Kandu> jiero: 不過還一點都不會用
<Pwnna> O.o
<Pwnna> fedora 16
<jiero> Kandu: 哦。我准备拉人真正开始搞我想要的桌面。
<jiero> Kandu: 所以找个 GNOME 3的。
<Kandu> jiero: 寫 wm?
<jiero> Kandu: 不会重写的，因为重写没精力推广。
<jiero> Kandu: 耗费时间也长。
<jiero> Kandu: 不过我那样改动GNOME3也就相当于重写了。
<bluelight> 这个频道的管理员是怎么是怎么弄得
<jiero> bluelight: 这里是自由频道，特殊存在。
<bluelight> 要申请吗
<jiero> bluelight: 先在这里呆上1年半再说吧。
<tod4y> CyrusYzGTt: 出来聊会呗
<bluelight> 我没打算当
<bluelight> 我不喜欢那个
<CyrusYzGTt> tod4y§ 跟你木有話題。話不投機
<tod4y> CyrusYzGTt: .....
<bluelight> CyrusYzGTt, 你怎么用老字啊
<CyrusYzGTt> tod4y§ 
<CyrusYzGTt> bluelight§ ？？什麼是老字？？
<bluelight> 好玩？
<jiero> bluelight: 要適應的。很多喜歡傳統文化的都在此。
<bluelight> 哦
<jiero> bluelight:  反對簡體的很多~
<bluelight> 我不知到
<bluelight> 恩
<jiero> 支持簡體的也不少~
<bluelight> jiero, 谢谢
<bluelight> 不过会用键盘敲会写吗？
<bluelight> 那个字看着都难写
<jiero> 拼音 :D
<jiero> 會寫的也不少
 * Cherrot 像我这种一年半载不用一次笔头的人，简体繁体没啥区别了
<bluelight> 哦
<jiero> 都學會了簡體，為啥就學不會更複雜些的呢。
<bluelight> 那以后中国的字文化可能会消亡
<bluelight> 我觉得平时还是多拿笔写写
<bluelight> 写字多好啊
<bluelight> 写毛笔字更好
<bluelight> :-)
<bluelight> 大家有多少吃了早饭的？
<bluelight> 做个小调查？
<bluelight> ^_^
 * Cherrot 又激起我的食慾了……
<bluelight> 你吃了吗？早饭
<Cherrot> bluelight: 木有
<bluelight> 我也木有
<bluelight> 我是山西的
<bluelight> 木有是我们那的方言
<bluelight> 真的
<Cherrot> bluelight: 山東+1
<jiero> 山東也用 木有。
<bluelight> 不怎么懂
<jiero> Cherrot: 你是山東的？
<Cherrot> jiero: 咱俩真近那 :D
<bluelight> 恩，是这个我知道点，我在山东上学
<Cherrot> jiero: 我记得有回讨论过这个问题~~ 滨州地
<bluelight> 听过
<jiero> Cherrot: 哦。我是濰坊。
<bluelight> 也听过
<bluelight> 我在曲师大
<Cherrot> bluelight: 大几？
<bluelight> 大二
<Cherrot> bluelight: 我不少同学都在那儿
<bluelight> 额
<bluelight> 大几的
<Cherrot> 大二大三都有
<bluelight> 你是大几的？
<Cherrot> bluelight: 3
<jiero>  我沒聽過。。。 特意 google
<tod4y> test
<kk> tod4y, ....  ㍣ 
<jiero> !time
 * oink_nVNxL 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 10 月 22 日 星期六 11:23:06
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<jiero> 如此啊。
<Cherrot> 有专门负责报时的机器人了？
<Cherrot> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_nVNxL 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 10 月 22 日 星期六 11:23:46
 * Cherrot 这是哪家的北京时间……
<tod4y>  > Time.now
<kk> tod4y, 2011-10-22 11:27:20 +0800
<Kandu> jiero: 寫 muttr plugin?
<Kandu> mutter*
<jiero> Kandu:  gnome-shell extension 做不到再考慮
<CyrusYzGTt> http://player.ku6.com/refer/AV5OCsKvFslRKjOY/v.swf
<suteng> 大家好
<kk> suteng, 好  ㍣ 
<suteng> 有个问题请教一下：在设置java变量是在终端误执行了；export JAVA_HOME=/home/java/jdk1.6.0_29/
<suteng> 重启后进不了X，该怎么办阿？
<Cherrot> suteng: 和这个没关系吧？
<Cherrot> suteng: export的变量都是临时的
<tod4y> adam8157: 请问socket难不难？
<suteng> 哦，现在进不了X了，但可以进安全图形模式
<Cherrot> suteng: 能在safeX中恢复X配置吗
<Cherrot> suteng: 我是小白，这个帮不了你了 :(
<suteng> 我用的是fglrx，难道要重装驱动？
<Cherrot> suteng: 我的ubuntu11.10 装了fglrx就挂了。如果是他的问题，那就卸载掉吧
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 11.10 求助 找不到HOME文件夹 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350384 我原装10.10，新装的11.10，保留原来HOME，11.10里边DOCK里有HOME文件夹，但后装GNOME3，GNOME3里边DOCK上没有HOME文件夹，程序里边找NAUTILUS也打不到。现在不知哪里打开NAUTILUS管理文件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 rickycnsz — 2011-10-22 11:31 
<suteng> 卸载了fglrx，reboot
<Cherrot> suteng: Yes，而且有可能重启后X还不正确，我的办法是重装之……
<tod4y> makefile:1: missing separator.stop是怎么回事？
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 桌面版技术支持将提升到 5 年 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350387 转载自：http://wowubuntu.com/precise-5year.html Code: 根据 Canonical 的[url=http://www.canonical.com/content/ubuntu-1204-feature-extended-support-period-desktop-users]官方通告[/url]，为了让 Ubuntu 桌面系统在商业领域也能更加更人关注，决定从 Ubuntu 12.04  ...
<jyfl987> 我靠 u1204 lts的支持是5年
<Cherrot> 5年？这么给力了？
<jyfl987> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2011/10/ubuntu-1204-lts-to-get-extra-long-desktop-support-cycle.ars
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS to get extra-long desktop support cycle
<jiero> Fedora is alright.
<jiero> Hi all, I got it installed on mobile harddrive. However, the computer fail to run GNOME3 in normal mode, only fallback mode works.
<tenzu> jiero: graphic card driver
<jiero> tenzu:  Latest Intel for my poor 865g chipset
<jiero> bad end
<jiero>  and im leaving the  computer updatge
<Kandu> jiero: 裝個 mesa-demos 然後再重登入試試
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 找不到UFW进程 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350392 安装了UFW后，并激活："ufw enable","service ufw start",但是在进程中始终找不到该进程,过程中使用了如：“top”,"ps -auxf | grep 'ufw'","pgrep ufw"等命令，请指教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tiany0831 — 2011-10-22 12:50 
<pocoyo> jiero: what a pity
<Wiky> sf fg er f s\
<tenzu> poor jiero
<ineed> K.
<Wiky> J
<MeaCulpa> ai
<ineed> S
<ineed> M
<Wiky> ABCDEFG
<ineed> ?
<ineed>  > Time.now
<kk> ineed, 2011-10-22 13:24:10 +0800
<ineed> 原来今天是星期六，怪不得人这么少
<jyfl987> 老子还在加班
<ineed> !ddw
<oink_nVNxL> DDW: ineed 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  185693609
<maya> jiong 
<maya> 囧
<Wiky> !DDW
<oink_nVNxL> DDW: Wiky 加入游戏 (2/4)  185729468
<adam8157> maya: hi
<maya> adam8157: 当叔~
<Wiky> Sorry, I don't know anything about 'DDW'
<adam8157> oink_nVNxL: 警告你 不要用暗色和闪烁, 彩色也请少用 谢谢 否则kick
<ineed> 好不容易星期六，来个人，欢乐下呗
<oink_nVNxL> :)
<gebjgd> 蛋疼
<MeaCulpa> .
<oink_nVNxL> DDW: 游戏已经结束, 原因 玩游戏的人发呆了 240 秒  185969046
<ineed> 再不来人，偶就下了
<maya> gebjgd: 蛋疼?
<tenzu> installous里肿么没啥有意思的东西啊
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • Ubuntu11.10调教的差不多了，秀一下（多图） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350398 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 杨小邪 — 2011-10-22 13:21 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 直接kick不就行了
<maya> adam8157: 俺先去洗衣服了哈~
<adam8157> jyfl987: 机器人也要有权利
<adam8157> maya: 我还泡着呢.....
<maya> adam8157: 恩 我也是去泡
<maya> 刚回家。。
<adam8157> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 機器人是人類的主人
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧
<gebjgd> adam8157  连个洗衣机都没有？
<adam8157> gebjgd: 内衣
<gebjgd> 这日子过得
<gebjgd> 内衣向来洗衣机
<gebjgd> 没时间手洗
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 我分2类洗。内衣，外衣。
<adam8157> gebjgd: dungeon_jiero 外衣机戏 内衣手洗啊
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 好吧。我太懒了。有时候内衣穿到外面去了，就外衣洗一次，然后和内衣一起再洗一次。
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 多麻烦 内衣还不是衣服
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 个人习惯。
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 所以我看起来一直脏兮兮的～
<gebjgd> 确实你就是脏兮兮的
 * dungeon_jiero 小学之后再也不想手洗了衣服了。
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 发个图看看
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 现在在外。
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 加我 G+ 看吧。
<tusooa> echo *;
<dungeon_jiero> tod4
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 你G+是？
<dungeon_jiero> 是你么。
<MeaCulpa> G+界面麻烦，慢
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa:  是 jie
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 好 你g+地址呢
 * adam8157 无法适应重度社交网络
<dungeon_jiero> https://plus.google.com/118046133565842831865
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 就当油箱用。
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<MeaCulpa> google+太麻烦了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: google的东西，单位操作的均鼠标里程相当高， 尤其G+
<MeaCulpa> google UI 很烂
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 加你了
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 哦。
<jyfl987> 没地方加 只好加你到 tech圈里
<CyrusYzGTt> 傷心啊，，原來羅姐是男人。。
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: lol 
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。我早就告诉你了。。
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你去死吧。
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 那个穿绿衣服的是你？
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 是啊。
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 那个小妞呢 是你妹妹？
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 恩。
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 你不是脏兮兮 而是很挫 而且嘴巴大 我有个同事和你差不多
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 那个很早以前的照片了。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 哦。
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 哈哈
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 你看过我的照片么
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 没
<jyfl987> https://plus.google.com/photos/114232696324973983765/albums/5627940000564843537/5627940000200255474     dungeon_jiero
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 。。。你是粗汉子 额。。。
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 恩 我很粗 lol
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 长得有些让我想起 Stallman
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 这张不算什么 我给你看一张大胡子的
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=981Z8RjRluE
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: YouTube - Second Object Coming In.
<jyfl987>  http://photo.renren.com/photo/sp/hevQDL6lkA3   dungeon_jiero 这是我跟 lerosua吃饭时候照的 几个月前
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: 人人网 - 头像相册 - 浏览照片
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 哦，暴露了 lerosua
<dungeon_jiero> 没有哦。
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 就那样了。
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 你毛多啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ .. lerosua 跟吾一樣都是很多毛。。
<jyfl987>  http://photo.renren.com/photo/sp/hevQDDN2jJ3   dungeon_jiero这里有lerosua
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: 人人网 - @北京 - 浏览照片
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你能跟我比么
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 。。。edison 是你抱着那个吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 我全身都是，，背面也有。。就差眼睛木有擋住
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 上照片
<dragonlive> 这个犀利啊
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你是毛孩
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你是西游主角
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 没有 我没跟 edison合照过吧
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 最右面是 lerosua？
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 跟 jyfl987 一樣，比 jyfl987 多
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..傷心，，
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 哈哈 猜错了
<CyrusYzGTt> 鄙視 gmlive的監護人，，竟然比寡人帥
<dungeon_jiero> 哦。lerosua 看起来这么年轻么。
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • KDE对Qt开放管理之行表示赞许 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350401 今天，诺基亚 宣布 了 Qt开放管理模式 （open governance model for Qt），即为大家所知的 Qt工程 ，的启动。 Qt工程 同时允许公司和个人参到对Qt的发展的贡献中来。KDE支持这一行动，并就它所带来的各种可能表示兴奋。一直以来，我们都在等待 ...
<jyfl987>  http://photo.renren.com/photo/sp/hewjjDiaxP3  CyrusYzGTt这是我几个星期前刮胡子时候留下的照片 lol
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: 人人网 - @北京 - 浏览照片
<Kandu> 自戀的胸毛男 XD
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 你还是留着胡子比较好。。。
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 不好
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 好看些。。。
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: p 男的说没用
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 随意你了。
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 我只作自己觉得好看的，几乎不在意别人的眼光。
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 随意最好
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 其实我是 留一阵 刮一阵 看自己喜好了
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 看出来了。
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: intel 865G运行不了 GNOME-Shell啊。。。
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 我不研究这个额
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987:  那就算了。 
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987:  QT 现在没后台了。
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 什么后台
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 以前有 Nokia 帮忙，现在没了
<jyfl987> 额 你说这个 那到也是 nokia一到 嘿嘿 kde玩玩
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 你用 kde ？
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 不用
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987:  写 qt5 程序？
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 也不写 我不喜欢qt
<CyrusYzGTt> 驚現雕叔 
<dungeon_jiero> Arthrun：  你好。
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。你到底是谁啊。怎么见多识广的。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 什麼見多識廣？？
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 认人方面。
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你在这里多久了》
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ .. 額，，兩年。。 其中半年被封印。。
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 他是冤大头
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问ubuntu登陆到桌面之后，如何自动锁定系统呢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350404 请教下各位，我的服务器即将放入IDC机房，我已经设置了自动登录桌面，请教下怎么设置系统登录到桌面之后就自动锁定，需要输入密码才能操作 统计信息: 发表于 由 by780g — 2011-10-22 14:15 
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 他的绰号 8k2
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 是么。。。好像我第一次较为活跃时期也没见过他。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 吾有個分身，，是 jyfl987 的 yunfan
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 灭了他。
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 我天天挂这 什么事我不知道
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: lol 你可以上来试试
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,,，，瞎說的，， 傷心，我忘了以前進來的nick..
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: libreoffice 要出网络版 —— 不知道是不是和 google doc 一样。
<dungeon_jiero> 光 LibreOffice 这个名字在国内就是死啦死啦的
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 可以本機訪問 localhost:8080..來辦公
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 那我们就用不上了
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 不过可以企业部署个服务器 把这些文档合并到工作流里去 这个倒是很不错
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,,嗯
<tusooa> echo *;
<tusooa> say for glob q/*/;
<jyfl987> 我想到网吧那个模式了 客户端机器是从网吧服务器上拖软件过去 网吧机器再从全国的服务器上更新 相当于一个 镜像源
<jyfl987> 不知道ubuntu的软件商店能不能也这么搞
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 损害利益的会被清除，你明白
<tenzu> 兔嫂在卖萌
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 所以一般政府不会支持开放啥的，否则就没钱得了。
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: p
<dungeon_jiero> tusooa: 兔嫂干嘛呢。
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 你分析过为啥玩 zero-k 的中国玩家会从 Windows换到 Ubuntu么？网络能力真差别那么大？
<madper> 有人用过movabletype吗？
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 没听懂你啥意思
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 有个 zero-k 玩家因为用 windows玩太卡，尝试安装 linux 玩，还用 openbox
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 然后呢
<ofan> jyfl987: 然后就不玩zero-k了
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 我问，windows网络能力比linux差这么多么。。。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 。。。
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 这个谁知道呢 不过有传说是这样子
<tenzu> 一转眼就100M更新
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 哦。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 你搅和啥啊。照片拿来
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 就你照片藏的最深。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 不知道你这个寂寞男会做什么变态的事，所以不给
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: ？我要到了10几个人的，都没做什么。
<jyfl987> ofan: 他把你照片放到ipad上 然后从上往下看 lol
<dungeon_jiero> ofan 你才是变态。。。
<zypeh> 如果我不想用ubuntu了，那还有什么linux发行版？？
<zypeh> 除了KDE
<dungeon_jiero> zypeh:  debian mint deepin fedora 
<dungeon_jiero> zypeh:  arch gentoo slackware etc
 * dungeon_jiero 走了
<dungeon_jiero> gg
 * zypeh 想用awesome
<zypeh> awesome 是只有 cli模式而已啊啊啊啊？？？
<zypeh> 是不是啊啊啊啊？？
<MeaCulpa> zypeh: 不是啊啊啊啊啊啊
<MeaCulpa> 是wm啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<zypeh> awesome是WM没错
<zypeh> 但它好像没有gui啊啊啊啊
<zypeh> 对不对啊啊啊啊啊啊？？
<ofan> zypeh: 你是从console启动的awesome？
<MeaCulpa> 听不懂你在说啥
<MeaCulpa> 什么叫gui...
<windsgone> 想问下右键面板没有任何反应是什么情况？
<jiero> I don't know
<jiero> GNOME-Shell or Metacity frozen
<windsgone> 论坛有个类似的说删除 /.gconf/apps/panel 再退出下
<CyrusYzGTt> 註銷登錄 這樣比較快
<Guest65118> hello!
<Guest65118> 有没有人卖google G1 ???
<windsgone> 试下
<Guest65118> 跪求
<CyrusYzGTt> 汽车.电控汽油喷射系统.故障检测与维修.flv
<Kandu> Guest65118: 發個自拍看看是不是跪着的
<Guest65118> Kandu : :)
<Guest65118> Kandu : :)
<Guest65118> Kandu: :)
<Guest65118> Kandu: 请问AIX3版本可以用在PC上安装吗？
<Guest65118> Kandu: 请问AIX3版本可以用在PC上安装吗？ 下了一个，还没有烧刻
<jyfl987> g1有什么好的
<zypeh> 个
<Guest65118> jyf1987: 哪个好？
<zypeh> g1 是啥么？？
<jyfl987> 不知道 qnx 装在手机上 会不会更省电
<Guest65118> zypeh: google 第一代手机啊。。。
<jyfl987> Guest65118: 这都什么年代了 你还 g1 额
<Guest65118> jyf1987: :)
<jyfl987> Guest65118: 是不是没钱买别的？
<zypeh> 额额额额 
<Guest65118> jyf1987: 对
<jyfl987> Guest65118: 那你有多少钱？
<Guest65118> jyf1987: 听说G1还可以上4.0.。。。android
<Guest65118> jyf1987: 500文 ：）
<jyfl987> Guest65118: 瞎扯的 
<Guest65118> jyf1987: 500文 :)
 * adam8157 RedHat招聘Kernel测试人员, 求推荐, 求扩散. bit.ly/pvhNLz
 * adam8157 RedHat招聘Kernel测试人员, 求推荐, 求扩散. bit.ly/pvhNLz
 * adam8157 RedHat招聘Kernel测试人员, 求推荐, 求扩散. bit.ly/pvhNLz
<jyfl987> Guest65118: 500文可以考虑买个 二手的 mtk的只能手机了 也是android的 不过最好买个平板 带3G支持那种 这样也可以童话
<jyfl987> 不过得是arm的 高通好象就带gsm模块
<Guest65118> jyf1987: mtk???
<Guest65118> 。。。
<jyfl987> Guest65118: 联发科
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,我現在用 3.1-rc10算不
<Guest65118> jyf1987: 山宅王？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> 3.1.0-0.rc10.git0.1.fc16.x86_64
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助！宏碁笔记本（有隐藏分区）如何安装Ubuntu11.10？已看过置顶贴，方法无效 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350411 各位！ 最近购入了宏碁4750G-2432G。 参考网上的方法硬盘安装Ubuntu11.10。 但boot.ini无效，问Google说是因为宏碁有100MB隐藏分区作为主活动分区。 请问应该如何安装（不想wubi）？ Thanks in ad ...
<jyfl987> Guest65118: mtk只是供应芯片和解决方案而已 联想手机也用过mtk的方案的
<Guest65118> jyf1987: 强
<Guest65118> 请ubuntu linux-kernel3.0 和新桌面用起来别扭吗？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: RedHat招聘Kernel测试人员, 求推荐, 求扩散. bit.ly/pvhNLz
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • Thunderbird无法查看邮件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350413 ubuntu断电重启后，打开Thunderbird里面的账户全没了，但还能获取消息，就是看不了邮件 统计信息: 发表于 由 550929143 — 2011-10-22 15:39 
<Wiky> !ddw
<oink_nVNxL> DDW: Wiky 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  194949500
<zypeh> DDW
<zypeh> ddw
<zypeh> 这是什么啊啊啊啊？？
<zypeh> ！wwd
<Wiky> sorry,i don't know anything about ddw
<zypeh> !wwd
<zypeh> what ??
<CyrusYzGTt> /usr/lib64/opera/opera got signal SIGSEGV at address 00319608399D
<oink_nVNxL> DDW: 游戏已经结束, 原因 玩游戏的人发呆了 240 秒  195189046
<mayli> !DDW
<oink_nVNxL> DDW: mayli 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  195206640
<mayli> !DDW
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink_nVNxL> DDW: mayli 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  195213359  195213359
<oink_nVNxL> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 加入游戏 (2/4)  195213546
<Wiky> !ddw
<oink_nVNxL> DDW: Wiky 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  195218718
<windsgone> !DDW
<oink_nVNxL> DDW: windsgone 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  195225234
<windsgone> so?
<oink_nVNxL> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 输入好了  195253421  195253421
<oink_nVNxL> DDW: Wiky 输入好了  195255937  195255937
<oink_nVNxL> DDW: mayli 输入好了  195258937  195258937
<windsgone> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> windsgone§ 強烈 ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！。。
 * oink_nVNxL DDW: 还有 windsgone 没输入, 请  windsgone  看我小窗吧  195289046
 * oink_nVNxL DDW: 还有 windsgone 没输入, 请  windsgone  看我小窗吧  195319046
<windsgone> 195319046
<mayli> windsgone: ???
<windsgone> sorry
<jiero> 主席。。没踢掉这些人？
<mayli> windsgone: /msg oink_nVNxL mememe
<oink_nVNxL> DDW: Wiky 重新输入了  195403000  195403000
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • Chakra ：） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350417 前天装好，安装当然比arch容易 ：），就是一些gtk显示有点蛋疼，其他都好。 就该了一张壁纸，chakra默认的主题真好看：） 统计信息: 发表于 由 wealth_san — 2011-10-22 16:07 
 * oink_nVNxL DDW: 还有 windsgone 没输入, 请  windsgone  看我小窗吧  195433046
<oink_nVNxL> DDW: Wiky 重新输入了  195448250  195448250
<oink_nVNxL> DDW: Wiky 重新输入了  195450328  195450328
<oink_nVNxL> DDW: Wiky 重新输入了  195450859  195450859
<oink_nVNxL> DDW: Wiky 重新输入了  195451062  195451062
<oink_nVNxL> DDW: Wiky 重新输入了  195451328  195451328
<kk> oink_nVNxL:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
 * oink_nVNxL DDW: 还有 windsgone 没输入, 请  windsgone  看我小窗吧  195549046
<oink_nVNxL> DDW: 游戏已经结束, 原因 玩游戏的人发呆了 240 秒  195729046
<adam8157> oink_nVNxL: 请优化bot程序, 不要这么乱
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<linuxkids> 飘过
<sh_> ²âÊÔÏÂÖÐÎÄ
<kk> sh_:say 测试下中文 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<CyrusYzGTt> /usr/lib64/opera/opera got signal SIGSEGV at address 00319608399D
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ /usr/lib64/opera/opera got signal SIGSEGV at address 00319608399D
<sh_> 测试下中文
<caleb-> google 的 native client 好像 stable 了
<caleb-> sh_: 成功
<kk> sh_, ....  ㍨ 
<caleb-> 可以把 kde 移植到 native client
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ chrome v14 jiu stable le
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 之前没 announce
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ chrome v14 de native client jiu stable le
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 现在正式了
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ o ..bu guo  wo mu you yong guo
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.gonacl.com/dev/demos/sdk_examples/pi_generator/pi_generator.html
<kk> caleb- ⇪ t: Monte Carlo Estimate for Pi
<sh_> wo zenme me shu ru bu liao zhongwen.
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ native client de app??
<caleb-> sh_: 又失败了？
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 不用啊，默认就有 nacl plugin
<sh_> ye kan bu jian zhongwen
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ OK,. ban zun shishi
<caleb-> sh_: google "xchat utf8"
<sh_> ok
<yao_ziyuan> Created a Chrome bug report to call for implementation of browser-specific proxy settings in addition to using the operating system's proxy settings. 
<caleb-> yao_ziyuan: bug ID?
<yao_ziyuan> Please voice your support in the comments section! http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=101249
<kk> yao_ziyuan ⇪ ti: Issue 101249 - chromium - Chrome should have its own proxy settings - An open-source browser project to help move the web forward. - Google Project Hosting 
<alvin_rxg> yao_ziyuan: man chromium / man chrome 有说的
<kikupotter> 请问/proc 与内核有什么具体的关系吗
<yao_ziyuan> alvin_rxg: 怎么说的
<CyrusYzGTt> google-chrome --proxy-server=""
<ofan> kikupotter: 内核维护的一个数据结构，包括所有进程的信息
<alvin_rxg> yao_ziyuan: http://code.bulix.org/mfiw3t-80711?raw
<tonghuix> kikupotter, 还有一些系统信息
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ,, bu neng yong ,,xu yao proxy ,,ke shi mu you gei chrome pei zhi proxy
<caleb-> kikupotter: 方便 userspace 和内核沟通
<yao_ziyuan> alvin_rxg: 这个太 geeky，我现在在 windows
<alvin_rxg> windows 不是直接支持 ie 的设置么？
<kikupotter> caleb-, /proc 有没有什么实质性的作用
<kikupotter> ofan, 内核感觉太大了，呼呼  
<caleb-> kikupotter: 作用海了去，三言两语说不清
<caleb-> freebsd 都实现了 proc filesystem
<caleb-> 不过 freebsd 默认不启用
<kikupotter> caleb-, 这样啊， 能不能指个路
<kikupotter> tonghuix, 它反映的系统信息，有什么作用吗
<Tod4y> .
<tonghuix> kikupotter, 供操作系统使用
<CyrusYzGTt> ping
<CyrusYzGTt> ping
<CyrusYzGTt> ping
<CyrusYzGTt> ping
<CyrusYzGTt> ping
<kk> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<kikupotter> 谢谢大家了
<alvin_rxg> http://jandan.net/2011/10/22/crossing-the-line.html
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: [v] 看不见的线
<CyrusYzGTt> [60,3589678848:16:31:24.858694] Entered NaClMakeDispatchThunk
<CyrusYzGTt> [60,3589678848:16:31:24.859185] NaCl_page_alloc_randomized: 0xe2df7f61
<CyrusYzGTt> [60,3589678848:16:31:24.859470] NaCl_page_alloc_randomized: hint 0x62df7f610000
<CyrusYzGTt> [60,3589678848:16:31:24.859702] NaClMakeDispatchThunk: got addr 0x62df7f610000
<CyrusYzGTt> [60,3590367616:16:31:25.008064] MakeDynamicCodePageVisible: NaCl_mprotect() failed
<CyrusYzGTt> LOG_FATAL abort exit
<sikao_lfs> 最后一次讲座广告     本周六（10月22日）晚上8点半毛泽*东旗帜网站长时迈同志做客IS红旗大讲堂（ID：411921）语音频道在线与网友讲座交流。讲座题目：联系现实解读列*宁的名著《共*产*主义运动中的“左派"幼稚病》
<dreamcast_sh> ²âÊÔ
<Gyteng> 我想问一下每次开机后首次打开Chrome，Gnome-keyring都要我输入密码，这是怎么回事啊？
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • python 载入mysqldb模块出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350421 Traceback (most recent call last): File "C:/Users/sotwocold/Desktop/text", line 1, in <module> import MySQLdb File "C:\Python32\lib\site-packages\MySQLdb\__init__.py", line 17, in <module> from release import __version__, version_info, __author__ ImportError: No module named release 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 ...
<gebjgd> 没有好的rts游戏了
<gebjgd> 无聊啊
<namoamitabuddha> 请问我为何得不到http://packages.debian.org/zh-cn/sid/fcitx-sunpinyin
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Debian -- 在 sid 中的 fcitx-sunpinyin 软件包详细信息
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用Debian?
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: i
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 为啥我在packages.debian.org查到fcitx-sunpinyin在sid的版本号是0.3.2-2, 并且也在ftp.cn.debian.org找到相关包, 但是aptitude update后apt-cache policy fcitx-sunpinyin显示0.3.1-1
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 你开了sid的源？
<alvin_rxg> 还没更新吧
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 对
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 哦, 我找到了
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 估计是他们工作失误
<alvin_rxg> ?
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: ftp://ftp.cn.debian.org/debian/dists/sid/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 里面写的还是0.3.1-1
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: sid又不是stable，没多少重要的客户
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: Package: fcitx-sunpinyin
<namoamitabuddha> Version: 0.3.1-1
<alvin_rxg> 用 debian 我经常忘了更新……
<alvin_rxg> 嗯， 源里还是 0.3.1
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 源里面已经有0.3.2的deb了
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 文件:Packages.gz 9963 KB 2011年10月20日 02时11分00秒
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<alvin_rxg> updte 一下就有了。
<Kandu> gebjgd: StarCraft 好
<gebjgd> Kandu: 腻了
<Kandu> gebjgd: bn 上勝負比多少？
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 看来只能到ftp.debian.org去update
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: mirror 那么多……
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 哦, 但是中国源里面ftp.cn.debian.org应该是最同步的吧
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 速度还行
<musapr> 我的机子装有ubuntu11.10系统和Windows7   我给ubuntu从D盘分30GB空间使用了，是wubi安装的 问题：如果我先把D盘ubuntu（30GB）目录复制到移动硬盘上，然后wubi把系统卸载掉。然后再把这个移动硬盘上的ubuntu（30GB）复制回去原来的D盘位置。这样还能否运行ubuntu啊？ 是因为我装了ubuntu11.10之后系统突然没声音了，刚开始有声音后来没有（çŽ
<namoamitabuddha> 啥编码...
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 主要是最近这个坏了之后fcitx-sunpinyin无法使用了很不爽
<alvin_rxg> 呃。
<alvin_rxg> 其实都一样吧
<namoamitabuddha> 经常用的词库没了
<namoamitabuddha> 对了
<namoamitabuddha> 如何让aptitude下载用其他工具实现?
<musapr> I was installed   windows7 and    ubuntu11.0      but now    my pc   no sound    windows7 also no sound  ,I comeback the windows 7  system  found no any audio...so  if  I  copy the ubuntu11.10 (this is about 30GB) to the  Mobile hard disk   and   uninstall the   ubuntu    to test the way can be ok  .   and  abslutly   after   the ubuntu   copy  to   D-- disk      ...   and this way can I   use again   the  ubunt?  please hel me
<musapr> I was installed   windows7 and    ubuntu11.0      but now    my pc   no sound    windows7 also no sound  ,I comeback the windows 7  system  found no any audio...so  if  I  copy the ubuntu11.10 (this is about 30GB) to the  Mobile hard disk   and   uninstall the   ubuntu    to test the way can be ok  .   and  abslutly   after   the ubuntu   copy  to   D-- disk      ...   and this way can I   use again   the  ubunt?  please hel me
<musapr> has quitI was installed   windows7 and    ubuntu11.0      but now    my pc   no sound    windows7 also no sound  ,I comeback the windows 7  system  found no any audio...so  if  I  copy the ubuntu11.10 (this is about 30GB) to the  Mobile hard disk   and   uninstall the   ubuntu    to test the way can be ok  .   and  abslutly   after   the ubuntu   copy  to   D-- disk      ...   and this way can I   use again   the  ubunt?  please he
<ikk-> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=127323&p=2523860#p2523860
<kk> ikk- ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - apt－get 的下载方式如果是 P2SP 就好了。
<musapr> my  QQ644082088
<kk> 新 新立得和软件源 • ubuntu11.10卸载和安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350424 我的机子装有ubuntu11.10系统和Windows7 我给ubuntu从D盘分30GB空间使用了，是wubi安装的 问题：如果我先把D盘ubuntu（30GB）目录复制到移动硬盘上，然后wubi把系统卸载掉。然后再把这个移动硬盘上的ubuntu（30GB）复制回去原来的D盘位置。这样还能否 ...
<gebjgd> Kandu: 从来不跟人打
<Kandu> gebjgd: 於是玩膩了
<Kandu> gebjgd: XD
<ofan> ifconfig 的流量统计会自动清空么？
<gebjgd> Kandu: 从来不上bn
<gebjgd> Kandu: 不喜欢和人抽
<jlzhang> 谁用base64转码过JPEG格式图片？
<jlzhang> 为什么基本上别人转出来的都是/9j/4开头的
<Kandu> gebjgd: xu~ 肯定被虐怕了
<jlzhang> 我用的是PHP下面的base64_encode转出来的不一样
<jlzhang> 崩溃中……
<jlzhang> 不过在浏览器里都能显示的。
<gebjgd> Kandu: 从来没被虐过
<gebjgd> Kandu: 所以不知道什么叫被虐
<ofan> 🔯🔯♑
<ofan> ♒
<jlzhang> 今天Google上不去，上了一天的Bing
<ofan> 搞个VPN吧
<jlzhang> 发现Bing可用替代Baidu
<jlzhang> 免费的VPN不稳定，收费的用不起……
<ofan> ⧭⧁
<ofan> 9块/月多便宜
<jlzhang> 算啦，墙啊墙的就习惯了
<CyrusYzGTt> ⧬⧭⧮⧯⧰⧱⧲⧳⧫⧪⧩⧨⧧⧦⧥⧤⧣⧢⧡⧠⧟⧞⧝⧜⧛⧚⧙⧘⧗⧖⧕⧔⧓⧒⧑⧐⧴⧵⧶⧷⧸⧹⧺⧻⧼⧽⧾⧿
<jlzhang> 今天把这个base64的问题解决了，明天就可以往我的LDAP数据库里面添加联系人了，然后同步到手机。
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还再卖
<ofan> 用google 同步的撸过
<ofan> gebjgd: 恩
<ofan> 照片，联系人，邮件一起同步
<jlzhang> 放弃Google的服务，自己搞
<ofan> 爽的很
<jlzhang> 实话说，折腾的挺累……
<ofan> 手机拍完不用连线自己就同步到picasa了
<ikk-> jlzhang, 8元每月都用不起？
<gebjgd> ofan: 同步到你机器上——
<jlzhang> 我现在宽带都用的是移动199包年的，没钱啊……
<ikk-> ofan, 3G还是GPRS/CDMA ?
<ofan> ikk-: wifi
<ikk-> o
<ikk-> ofan,那旅游时拍完，要回去再同步
<ofan> 只要有wifi就可以
<ikk-> o
<ofan> 餐馆什么的都有
<caleb-> http://evilvte.blogspot.com/2011/10/trick-gtk2-gtk3-coexist.html # 世界初！ The trick: gtk2 & gtk3 coexist
<kk> caleb- ⇪ t: evilvte: 世界初！ The trick: gtk2 & gtk3 coexist
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 双网卡，设备名每次开机后会改变，请问如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350429 我的ubuntu(11.10)上装有2张网卡，发现次开机后2张网设备名(eth0和eth1)有时会对调。请问这是什么原因？如何能将网卡设备名固定下来？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ito_oti — 2011-10-22 17:51 
<jiero> caleb-: 你在Ubuntu中文论坛里活跃过吗？感觉你又熟悉又陌生
<caleb-> jiero: 没帐号
<jiero> caleb-: 那就是没了。
<jiero> caleb-:  你用 javascript 吗？
<caleb-> jiero: 没在写
<jiero> caleb-:  说明还是会一些的？
<ssssssm> hi
<kk> ssssssm, 好  ㍪ 
<dreamcast_sh> »°ËµkkÊǸöbot?
<kk> dreamcast_sh:say 话说kk是个bot? in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<dreamcast_sh> 测试
<kk> dreamcast_sh, ....  ㍪ 
<CyrusYzGTt> »°ËµkkÊǸöbot?
<ssssssm> 心情不
<ssssssm> 心情不好
<gebjgd> ssssss蛋?
<ssssssm> gebjgd: ............
<gebjgd> ssssssm: 蛋疼?
<ssssssm> gebjgd:你吧？
<gebjgd> ssssssm: 不疼
<ssssssm> gebjgd: 偶只是心情不好，
<ssssssm> gebjgd: 因为天气也不好
<jlzhang> 搞定，原来openldap自动会帮我转码为base64。
<jlzhang> 心情不错！
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
 * ssssssm 心情不好！不想吃东西，天气也不好，有些事不顺心，有点无聊
<gebjgd> ssssssm: 大姨妈来了？
<ssssssm> gebjgd: 偶是男的
<gebjgd> ssssssm: 也是可以的
<CyrusYzGTt> ssssssm§ hao bian tai de xing ai ,,
<ssssssm> gebjgd: 你大姨妈没来？
<ssssssm> gebjgd: linuxfireurl是什么东西？
<ssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: hi
<mengfei> 这几天#linux110都没什么人在了，经常就我一个人在那坚守……
<ssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: 猥琐男
<CyrusYzGTt> ssssssm§ hi ,,gan me ? zhao gua ren ? suo wei he shi?
<ssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: 鸟语？
<ssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: 火星语？
<CyrusYzGTt> ssssssm§ pinyinlish
<ssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: 你丫的连繁体都抛弃了，用pinyinlish
<ringfin> 这里是不是中国人算多的了
<ssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: peifu
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • amarok没声音，折腾了一下午，求救啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350432 各位大侠帮忙啊，今天下午正用ubuntu11.10 amarok2.4.3听歌，听着听着突然没声音了，开始以为电脑坏了，后来发现不是，卸载重装还不行，上网查后用了各种方法还是不行，包括WIKI里的方法。之后装了KUBUNTU-DESKTOP，在KDE下仍不行，折 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ssssssm§ .. bu shi ,, ibus was broken
<ssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: shui rang ni xian zhe mei shi hao sheng ji ,chu wen ti le ba ,haha
<ringfin> 就amarok没声音还是电脑没声音
<CyrusYzGTt> ssssssm§ bi shi ni ,, heng heng
<ringfin> 没装输入法么，蛋疼
<ssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: ni lao po lai le,haha
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ yin wa 
<CyrusYzGTt> ssssssm§ ,, bu shi ,,
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 乃好
<ssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: ..........
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ en ,nai hao
<maya> adam8157: 当叔好~
<ssssssm> maya: ta shuo ni yin wa
<adam8157> maya: 乃好
<ssssssm> alvin_rxg1: 你=发的什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> ssssssm§ maya duo wu shi hen sao de .
<maya> ？？
<maya> ssssssm: 囧
 * adam8157 这快递还来不来了...
<ssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: .........
<CyrusYzGTt> ssssssm§ me shi ?
<ssssssm> maya: 囧
<ssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> ssssssm§ ??||
<ssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: pin yin mei xue hao ,101
<ssssssm> adam8157: alvin_rxg1 发的是什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> ssssssm§ ,,hao ba,ben zun bu shuo le ,kan xiao shuo qu 
<ssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: ............
<maya> adam8157: 还没吃饭啊
<maya> sss
<maya> ssssssm: 乃是？
 * CyrusYzGTt JBoss Enterprise SOA platform
<ssssssm> maya: sssssssssssm
<adam8157> maya: 等国航的快递...
<CyrusYzGTt> RH satellite
<CyrusYzGTt> RHN satellite
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<maya> adam8157: 乃说我。。。   明明第一遍看成快递  还反映了一下这是邮神马东西呢  结果下一秒就忘记了 
<maya> 以为你订饭了。。 囧爆了、、
<adam8157> maya: 哈哈
<maya> ssssssm: 囧 乃不会又是机器人来耍人吧
<ssssssm> maya: ...........
<gebjgd> maya 你是那个女的？
<maya> gebjgd: 这里女女好多的
<cjxgm> 有人知道 GUI 内部机理吗？
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • openbox错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350435 obconf 错误 An error occured while saving the config file '/home/what/.config/openbox/rc.xml' 已经从装过openbox了 cp: cannot stat '/etc/xdg/openbox/autostart.sh' no such file or HELP~~~Thanks very much much much ~~~~~~~~~ fcitx有时候错误 dbus notinitialized dosen;t function with id 0 HELP~~~Thanks very much much much ~~~~~~~~ ...
<ssssssm> gebjgd: 你还没吃午饭吧
<moriramar> KDE 4.7太讓人感動了。
<jiero> moriramar: 感动？
<jiero> moriramar: 為啥是感動？已經發佈很久了吧。
<moriramar> jiero, 嗯，每一個版本都能感受到KDE開發人員在細節上的那些心思。
<jiero> moriramar: 哦。。。
<moriramar> jiero, 嗯，我上次用是KDE 4.5，KDE 4.6只用了一下，印象不深。
<jiero> moriramar: 。。。
<Kandu> moriramar: 4.4 的評價好不？
<moriramar> Kandu, 我感覺 KDE 每個次版本號升級的進步都非常大。
<jiero> Kandu: 我給的評價不好，是我退出KDE4測試的時期。
<Kandu> jiero: 嗯，我也覺得 4.4 不是很好
<moriramar> Kandu, 所以我用完 4.7 之後就不會感覺 4.4 能滿足我了。
<jiero> moriramar: 是麼。。。可能是我用得到的功能太少了。
<moriramar> jiero, 都是些小細節。比如 4.5 之後 Activity 管理要流暢不少了。
<jiero> moriramar: 那些我也都沒用。。。
<moriramar> jiero, 再比如 Konqueror 把瀏覽器偽裝放到了菜單上而不再只是藏在設定中。
 * jiero 都看不到桌面的。。。桌面上啥都不用上。
 * jiero 使用啟動器。。。
<jiero> moriramar: 倒是我KDE裡最喜歡 konqueror 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • unbuntu 11.10安装pro/e 提示没有libXm.so.3 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350441 在终端里也不能安装libmotif3，提示被libmotif4代替，但是安装了libmotif4之后，还是没法找到libXm.so.3，求高手帮忙啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 lngdzph — 2011-10-22 18:59 
<ssssssm> 的口袋空空的看到
<Kandu> cjxgm: 很內的了解一點(寫過完全的 bga 驅動，不完全的 vga, vesa 驅動)，高層的不懂
<cjxgm> Kandu: 我说的不是 video driver，是 widgets，像如何管理事件、如何 SetCapture 等等。我想写一个 UI widgets library for OpenGL
<jiero> cjxgm: 那个不是 mutter 一样或者 qt5的吗！？
<caleb-> cjxgm: 看 clutter?
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 8400M G显卡装好驱动后只能用Ubuntu 2D，求救（11.10系统） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350443 本人刚从11.04升级上来的11.10 以前不能用Unity环境 （显卡驱动装好了的，直接从附加驱动里装的） 现在问题依旧 登录是如果选择Ubuntu环境的化进去只能看到桌面几个图标 别的什么都没有 如下图 1.png 我后来换 ...
<ofan> yooo
<cjxgm> jiero: 差不多吧。
<ofan> ifconfig的流量统计会被自动情况？
<cjxgm> caleb-: 恩，跟clutter差不多。我这里也有其它的类似功能的源码，但是看这些大型代码难以掌握要领，而且看着很类啊
<caleb-> cjxgm: UI widget 是大项目啊
<caleb-> cjxgm: 从零开始的话就从基本的 opengl 开始练手啊
<caleb-> 2D UI widget 都不好写了, 更何况 3D
<cjxgm> caleb-: 我也不需要太多功能，Label/Button/Menu/TextBox 就差不多了。话说我就是从 OpenGL 开始练手的啊。
<cjxgm> caleb-: 写的就是 2D widget，跟 3D 没有关系
<ofan> ifconfig的流量统计会被自动清空？
<caleb-> cjxgm: 只用 gl 加速?
<ssssssm> 。。。。。。。。。
<cjxgm> caleb-: 不是加速，是我只会写 GL 的……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1 索爱带键盘的experia pro才200€
<caleb-> cjxgm: 是要开发项目还是要开发 UI widget?
<cjxgm> caleb-: 当然是项目的，不然干嘛那么折磨自己
<caleb-> cjxgm: 那有很多现成的库吧
<caleb-> cjxgm: sdl + opengl 啥的
<cjxgm> caleb-: 要求加上各种功能后，编译后 32KB 以内
<caleb-> cjxgm: 啥平台哦
<caleb-> cjxgm: 手机？
<cjxgm> caleb-: 电脑嘛
<caleb-> cjxgm: 那手刻介面吧
<cjxgm> caleb-: 界面是好写，就是事件管理很纠结啊
<caleb-> 在这游戏 demo 都 4GiB 的年代…
<caleb-> 要求各种功能 32KB 是不是有点蛋疼…
 * caleb- 觉得一般人应该都可以接受 32MB
 * caleb- 的 stripped chromium binary == 54MB
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 我那才 189
<cjxgm> caleb-: 为了那 64KB Demoscene，这是必须滴
<jiero> caleb-: 好吧。。。我没有玩过一个游戏自身超过 1.2GB的。。。
<cjxgm> caleb-: 不知你知不知道，有一种东西，只有 64KB，运行后有音乐有动画（3D），可以放5～10分钟？
<caleb-> cjxgm: 知道啊，那你该去看那些 demo
<caleb-> cjxgm: 而不是看 clutter 啥的
<jiero> 问下：github 和 google code 国内都封锁吗/
<cjxgm> jiero: 都不封锁
<jiero> cjxgm:  谢谢。
<cjxgm> caleb-: 搞不到 demo 的源代码。我其实是想写一个 demo maker，像 .werkkzeug 那样的
<caleb-> cjxgm: 那种一般都有人脑优化的
<caleb-> cjxgm: 那种一般都要人脑优化的
<caleb-> cjxgm: demo maker <- 压缩效果不会好
<adam8157> jiero: google code 半封锁
<cjxgm> caleb-: .werkkzeug 的压缩效果不是挺好的
<caleb-> cjxgm: 先从大一点开始吧，比如压成 256 KB
<jyfl987> caleb-: 今天下午还看到 hacker news一个 4k intro 放出来的 可执行文件压缩器
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • apache 路由器 新手询问 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350448 当年的时候，我们都是真实的IP地址，我在windows下用过apache 后来就变成一个屋子一个IP，大家使用路由器了。 我想知道，在这种情况下，我还能用apache弄一个站点出来吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Zhang-Xiao-Jun — 2011-10-22 19:43 
<jiero> adam8157: 谢谢。
<cjxgm> caleb-: 其实我以前写的只有十几K。我现在是像写个 maker
<jyfl987> cjxgm: 有比较炫的 linux下可跑的 demo么
<mayli> jyfl987: see pouet.net
<ofan> 谁写demo啊
<ofan> 记得有个demo比赛
<caleb-> jyfl987: 一般 win32 比较多
<caleb-> jyfl987: 可以去看高清 demo
<jyfl987> mayli: 你给我几个能跑的吧 我以前就下过linux下 根本跑不了 能跑的也没什么轩效果
<jyfl987> 不过我想放音乐是可以的
<jiero> 征名： 基于 gnome-shell 的桌面管理/窗口管理。。。
<caleb-> 征啥名…
 * jiero 宣布开始：征名 ！ 英文的！ github项目名称。
<caleb-> jiero: gnome-shell != WM
<jiero> caleb-: 擦；
<caleb-> jiero: 桌面管理/窗口管理 一般是 WM 的事
<jiero> caleb-: 擦掉了，换心得。
<jiero> caleb-: 再擦
<caleb-> jiero: 你这 spec 就让人觉得诡异啊
<jiero> caleb-: 难听。
<cjxgm> jyfl987: 我有几个能跑的：https://github.com/cjxgm/clabs/tree/master/demo/Others
<jiero> caleb-: 什么 spec
<jyfl987> cjxgm: 好 来看啊可能
<caleb-> jiero: 基于 gnome-shell 的 WM?
<caleb-> jiero: 因果颠倒啊
<jiero> caleb-: 基于 mutter 
<jiero> caleb-: 随意，就是以取代当前 GNOME-Shell 为目的的。
<caleb-> jiero: 早说嘛
<jiero> 候选 gnome-drag 。。。
 * caleb- 暂离
 * jiero 拉 caleb-
<mayli> jyfl987: see 
<mayli> jyfl987: http://pouet.net/prodlist.php?platform[]=Linux&order=thumbup
<jiero> 叫什么名字呢。。。
<kk> mayli ⇪ ti: prodlist
<jiero> 叫什么呢。。。
<jyfl987> cjxgm: 那个 mfx_4th 那个不错
<pocoyo`> mayli: 这网址还有[]。
<pocoyo`> jiero: 罗姐。你说的那个看不懂。
<jyfl987> pocoyo`: 不求改
<jiero> pocoyo`: 不是把。。。
<jiero> 你。。。
<mayli> pocoyo`: any 问题？
<jiero> 名字困扰不好。。。
<jiero> 求名
<jiero> roylez:  求名
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 求名
<jiero> freeflying: 求名
<lainme> jiero: ……
<jiero> lainme: 有主意吗？
<jiero> gno-me-lain
<jiero> lol
<adam8157> jiero: mimosa
<pocoyo> mayli: irc里链接遇到[]截断。
<jiero> adam8157: 那是什么呢。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 含羞草 hoho
<adam8157> jiero: 随便说说
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。奇怪的。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 我查 wiki 首先到了儿一个鸡尾酒的页面
<jiero> 算了。。。直接gnome-dashboard罢了。。。
<zypeh> 有谁有build-essential的deb包？？
<jiero> zypeh: 。。。
<jiero> zypeh: CD/ISO 里有。。。
<zypeh> 怎样找？？
<zypeh> 解压后呢？
<lainme> jiero: yet another shell...
<lainme> jiero: 乱说的
<zypeh> 额额额
<freeflying> jiero: what?
<jiero> freeflying: 我要做gnome-shell 的改版，
<jiero> freeflying: 刚才征名 现在暂时命名 gnome-dashboard了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gnome-shell2
<CyrusYzGTt> gnome-dashshell
<freeflying> jiero: 你不是不code的吗
<jiero> freeflying: javascript 大概是能看懂一些的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, gnome-dashshell 是啥
<jiero> freeflying: 我为了出名会努力学的:D
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ jiero << ask this guy
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, ok
<snugglecat> jiero, what is gnome-dashshell
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 会啥语言
<jiero> snugglecat: 是gnome-dashboard。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, bu zhi dao
<lainme> snugglecat: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349
<kk> lainme ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 窗口管理器设想：准备用GNOME-Shell实现
<snugglecat> 哦
<jiero> snugglecat: 也来参加么。
<snugglecat> jiero, 我有我自己的想法
<snugglecat> 在这里也说过
<jiero> snugglecat: 去实现自己的想法吧。
<snugglecat> :)
<jiero> pocoyo: 你不准逃跑。。。
<snugglecat> 我没大看懂他说的，我的想法在 WM 方面， 取消任务栏， 将任务栏移到窗口的标题栏。 当某个窗口挡住其他的窗口， 下层的窗口的标题在上层窗口的标题栏以标签形式列出。
<pocoyo> jiero: 逃什么跑？
<jiero> pocoyo: 我也要拉你进来改。。。
<zypeh> FVWM 吗？？你们说的是？？
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ tao bing??
<jiero> pocoyo: 能拉一个是一个。
<jiero> zypeh: 也来吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> zypeh§ MM ,, ta men shuo de shi  jiero 's WM  she ji
<jiero> zypeh:  github 和 邮箱都拿来。
<snugglecat> 只有几个窗口层叠，一个窗口挡住其它窗口的标题栏时才作如此处理。 如果顶层窗口，仍能看到下层窗口的标题栏，标题栏是个独立的标题栏
<zypeh> jiero： 我没github
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, xing hao wu bu hui bian cheng ,,bu ran hui bei jiero la qu dang zhuang ding
<jiero> zypeh: 建立一个账号就好了。
<zypeh> jiero： 邮箱ciboy2008@gmail.com
<pocoyo> jiero: 我看那个切换程序不遮挡中间的感觉挺好。不怎么明白。
<snugglecat> 目的是，取消任务栏， 但仍然可以同意时间看到所有标题栏
<jiero> pocoyo: 什么是不怎么明白呢。。。
<caleb-> jiero: 有 code 才有底气啊
<pocoyo> jiero: 我脑袋笨。
<zypeh> jiero： 好的，等一下我开github
<jiero> caleb-: 笨蛋，我不会code，所以叫人来帮忙。。。
<caleb-> jiero: 一开始就叫 *-fork 就好了
 * caleb- fork 了 Leafpad -> Lɜafpad
<jiero> caleb-:  你很聪明。。。来当代码工吧 :D
<zypeh> jiero： 你们是要自己做一个WM对吗？？
<jiero> zypeh: 恩。
<jiero> zypeh: 算是吧。
<jiero> pocoyo: 。。。
<pocoyo> 我都不知道什么是窗口管理器。gnome-shell不是窗口管理器？
 * jiero 抱抱水牛 终于摸到了 看起来比我还笨的了
<snugglecat> 在桌面方面， 每个 workspace 作为特定的环境，如 “main”,"娱乐"，“编程”，“上网” 等。 每个 workspace 有不同的对应的快捷方式，娱乐包括游戏， 播放器等快捷方式， 以及有个快速的 目录快捷方式。 如 "娱乐"目录为music,video目录， 编程有“develop”， 进到对应workspace就有个针对不同任务的工作环境。
<jiero> pocoyo: 是的。
<jiero> snugglecat: 。。。
<jiero> snugglecat: 你的太复杂了，不动态
<zypeh> snugglecat: 好像在说FVWM的感觉
<zypeh> 。。。。。。。。。
<snugglecat> 也将程序菜单分类， 在 workspace 切换器中， 右击可以 弹出不同环境所需的程序菜单项。
<jiero> 今天实现什么呢？
<snugglecat> jiero, 其实只有两点， 1.同一时间可以看到所有 title 同时取消任务栏。 2.不同workspace为各自独立的工作环境， 不同环境有配套的快捷方式，目录，菜单
<mayli> pocoyo: 窗口管理器是那个标题栏和最大最小关闭按钮
<CyrusYzGTt> 这天地，循环不息，自为一轮回。连天地都免不了，何况人呢？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 有来道教
<jiero> 建议今天先实现通知区域？。。。 确实，没找到一个 coder。。。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 11.10上网很慢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350461 一个朋友顶不住了，撤到win姬了 统计信息: 发表于 由 速腾1994 — 2011-10-22 20:34 
<adam8157> hoho
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, zhe shi ^C + ^V de ,,fu zhi de ,,
<jiero> snugglecat: 没有统一的感觉，否决。
<jiero> adam8157: 你来当coder。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 不会
<snugglecat> jiero, 我想最好自己建立注册一个专门的频道， 专门讨论这个， 可以在这里做广告， 拉人加入你的项目
<snugglecat> jiero, :)
<jiero> snugglecat: 建立一个专门频道麻烦啊。
<adam8157> jiero: 不会图形的东西啊
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<pocoyo> 不会。
<snugglecat> jiero, 不麻烦啊， 就注册就行， 然后拉人罗
<zypeh> 额额额
<pocoyo> zypeh: 你会。
<zypeh> pocoyo: 我会什么？？
<zypeh> pocoyo: 我好像什么都不行，除了给意见
<jiero> zypeh:  我是始作俑者，也只能给意见。。。
<zypeh> jiero：谁是coder才是大问题
<snugglecat> zypeh, 找啊， 这里很多 好的 coder
<zypeh> snugglecat: 就你了～～～
<snugglecat> zypeh, 我的想法还没开始呢， 忙着现在的项目。
<zypeh> snugglecat: 什么项目？？
<snugglecat> zypeh, 很个人的，基本别人都没啥需要的， 一个 atomPub 发布协议 的离线内容管理。
<snugglecat> zypeh, gui 客户端
<stock-cn> 有懂古代格物致知的人吗？
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 我连你说的都看不懂
<snugglecat> 古代格物致知？？ 是啥
<zypeh> linux是以MD5加密的吧？？可不可以修改 linux的加密程式？？
<mayli> zypeh: ...
<mayli> zypeh: md5不是加密…
<tusooa> 啥子时候，能反md5就好了。。。那下载文件，都不用下了。下个md5就好
<zypeh> mayli：MD5是加密算法
<xiong> 大家有用UBUNTU11.10吗
<zypeh> xiong：10.10
<mayli> tusooa: 恩，不过你可以有无穷个对应的文件……
<xiong> 我之前也是10.10
<tusooa> mayli: 是多对一的？
<xiong> 11.10 发布以后才换的
<mayli> tusooa: 16位的md5可以对应多个17位的字符串…
<tusooa> ...
<zypeh> tusooa：别哭。。。
<mayli> tusooa: 所以根据md5，你可以得到任何你想要的…只要运气够好
<xiong> 用GNOME3.2 还不错的
<tusooa> er
<adam8157> ...
<mayli> zypeh: 据说有个面试官说md5是加密，被同学训斥了……
<zypeh> mayli 好像很专业
<mayli> zypeh: 据说有女个面试官说md5是加密，被同学训斥了……
<CyrusYzGTt> md5 shi jiao yan zhi yong de ba 
<caleb-> 说md5是加密的都该训斥
<CyrusYzGTt> md5 yong lai check wen jian shi fou wan zheng de 
<zypeh> ls 正解
 * zypeh 该骂！！
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu不能连接vpn，但win里能连上。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350469 自己在vps上架个pptp的vpn，Ubuntu里硬是连不上。。。用同学的win7连，一下子就连上了。。。。。 用了先删掉vpn连接，密码留空，然后再连接输密码，反复弄还是不行 球解决啊。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 longxin1991 — 2011-10-22 21:0 ...
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 麻烦您能不能,,,不要英文和拼音混合。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ ,,zhe yang wu jue de ting hao de ,,zhe yang ke yi fang zhi bei jian tong ,you know
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: I don't know,,, [what you're talking about.]
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ bu zhi dao jiu suan le ,don not care this ,I bu xiang gen ni shuo hua
<jiero> 晚安。谢谢。
<Evanescence> ji
<tusooa> ...
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: wu -> wo
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ hmm
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: jian tong -> jian ting
<duoer> ls
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ hmm
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: don not -> don't
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: hmm
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 这混合.....
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ .. ben zun cai gao zhong si ye hen long time le .. bu yao care zhe ge 
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt:  lon ti ge he ni mm ma ji kio
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: can you guess that ?
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: bullshit
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ ,, bu not konw you shuo shen me ,I hai shi kan smail shuo
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: ni ge shao bi
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: hahaha
<duoer> ./quit
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ I dui you bao shi huge de fen kai , ciao you
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, zhe yang keyi fangzhi bei jiantong == ？？？这样可以防止被见痛???
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你可以一个词贴在一起么， 像 ni keyi yige ci tiezai yiqi mo
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, you bu dong I ,so you bu  zhi dao I shuo shen me
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 一土星文
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ pinyinlish
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 拜见adam
<happyaron> 拜见calebot前辈
<happyaron> 拜见五羊
<happyaron> ee大婶
<happyaron> jyf
<happyaron> 能人
<happyaron> 拜见色色
<happyaron> 拜见大写风扇
<happyaron> 见过面主席
<happyaron> 疼疼好
<happyaron> 额，说了这么多没人理我。
<happyaron> 拜见水牛
<snugglecat> 道士你还没拜见呢
<pocoyo> happyaron: 射你平身。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 。。。
<happyaron> snugglecat: 哪个道士？
<happyaron> snugglecat: 我只拜我认识的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, <==== 自称道家的， 家不是士
<ofan> 为毛我VPS流量跑的比ifconfig 里统计的快？？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ someone zai look youtube shi pin
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 不是这个问题，是ifconfig 里的统计和后台看的差很多
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. ni kan ni VPS ti gong shang de manager URL look look
<snugglecat> vpn 在骗你
<adam8157> happyaron: 蓉蓉好
<snugglecat> 一宣传手段
<adam8157> happyaron: 你这样不说全名 没有notification的
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 说的什么玩意
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ,,, hao ba ,bu zhi dao ,jiu suan le ,,fan zheng wo jin tian shu rufa broken le ,,jiu bu yao li gua ren le 
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我就是看的后台管理，vps流量使用比ifconfig里的多很多
<happyaron> adam8157: 故意的
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ shi bu shi ,VPS zhi jian you liu liang tong xin
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 没把
<adam8157> happyaron: 你的护照拿到手了没?
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ,, hao ba ,wen wen adam8157 ,,ta de  JBoss ying gai zhi dao wei shen me
<happyaron> adam8157: 拿到若干天了。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 不懂JBOSS 你对RH的了解比我多
<adam8157> 准备过年回家的时候把护照办了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. ,,wu shi tong guo yue lan shu ji de ,
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: wo
<happyaron> adam8157: 我的visa都拿到手了，护照一年多就搞定了啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> wu ji shi wo ,wo ji shi wu ,wu ji shi ben zun
<happyaron> 一年多以前
<adam8157> happyaron: ...那你回家是干啥, visa不能跟北京弄么
<happyaron> adam8157: 不能啊，要求在离常住地最近的领事馆签，我还没有北京的暂住证啊。
<adam8157> happyaron: 对了 两个事情, 1, 你的gpg多少位加密? 我要不要换到4096. 2, ibus怎么一按v就死啊? debian sid
<happyaron> adam8157: 4096R，如果你的key位数低于2048那就该换了
<happyaron> adam8157: 已经很久不用ibus，不知道咋回事。
<adam8157> happyaron: 我去 visa还和户口有关系...
<happyaron> adam8157: 和常住地
<happyaron> adam8157: 你搞个北京暂住证吧，在北京签都会容易点。
<adam8157> happyaron: 我2048 现在在考虑 趁用的少的时候给换了
<adam8157> happyaron: 很烦暂住证
<caleb-> adam8157: 早点上 4096 吧
<snugglecat> 北京也有绿卡？？？？？
<caleb-> adam8157: 顺便找同事签一签
<happyaron> adam8157: 你要换就换吧，4096的缺点是smart card用不了。
<happyaron> adam8157: 但你可以搞subkey，用2048的。
<adam8157> happyaron: 用不着那个东西 纯电子
<happyaron> adam8157: 出门还是带smart card比较靠谱。
<snugglecat> 前几天看新闻， 采访一外来工，忘了采访啥了， 就是总提到北京的绿卡
<adam8157> happyaron: 你买这个了?
<snugglecat> 北京的绿卡是一个俗称吗
<caleb-> 出门不要 sign gpg
<happyaron> adam8157: 没买，嫌贵。但凭你似乎就不贵了
<adam8157> happyaron: ...
<adam8157> happyaron: 对我没啥用
 * freeflying 现在都很少用gpg 签名了 XD
<happyaron> adam8157: 两三百块的样子。
<happyaron> freeflying: ...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, guangzhou yeyou lvka, isn't?
<happyaron> freeflying: 话说啥时候给我们上一个小费培训课？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, guangzhou yeyou greenka, isn't?
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ yep, bu guo an mu you,,
<adam8157> happyaron: 等我是DD再买吧
<caleb-> happyaron: 小费给得少，顶多被骂小气
<adam8157> happyaron: 有服务的地方, 给15%就对了
<caleb-> 给多了就亏了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, you's guangzhou nen?
<happyaron> adam8157: 好，来整吧，我找人mentor你。
<freeflying> happyaron: 美国？
<adam8157> happyaron: 除了政府人员
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯
<happyaron> adam8157: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ guang fu ren shi
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, you's guangzhou ren? buxuyao greenka leba 
<freeflying> happyaron: uds的住宿和午餐都是canonical提供，不需要给消费
<adam8157> happyaron: 有服务, 非政府, 15%, 服务一般10%
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, cheng xiang zhi jian ye xu yao ,,
<freeflying> happyaron: 要给消费的话记得不能给硬币
<adam8157> freeflying: CN的员工都去么?
<snugglecat> guangfu include panyu, i think. you're guangzhou or panyu？
<happyaron> freeflying: 哦，
<freeflying> adam8157: 工程师大多去
<freeflying> happyaron: 餐馆吃饭15-20%的小费
<adam8157> freeflying: 我也想出国转转啊
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg1, zuijin guode how?
<happyaron> freeflying: 7-11或者kfc这样的也得给吗？
<freeflying> adam8157: 去Canonical吧
<freeflying> happyaron: 这些不用
<snugglecat> adam8157, 去利比亚转转， 呼吸自由空气
<happyaron> freeflying: 哦。
<adam8157> freeflying: 我这几天还在替俺们RH招人呢...
<freeflying> happyaron: 晚餐你就去7-11买吧，很便宜
<happyaron> freeflying: 好。
<adam8157> freeflying: 没有服务的地方不用的
<freeflying> happyaron: 酒店旁边就有
<snugglecat> adam8157, 或者叙利亚， 那里刚好示威， 体验一下如何争取领导下台
<freeflying> adam8157: 对
<happyaron> 嗯。
<freeflying> happyaron: 到时候在飞机上我告诉你们吧
<adam8157> 啧啧
<freeflying> happyaron: 反正将近20个小时在路上
<happyaron> freeflying: 好的，多谢。我正在看那个tour的翻译。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 广府是不是包括番禺啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 那个是我一边开会一边翻的
<happyaron> lol
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 貌似以前是番禺才是广府的首府阿
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不知道对不对
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, this is my de dui guang zhou de short write
<pocoyo> 这个 import 截出的图总是不正确啊怎么回事。老是截出下面程序窗口的图。
<freeflying> adam8157: 那你就像 happyaron 给Ubuntu贡献，到时候Canonical赞助你去
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 真实的呢
<snugglecat> 广州 and 广府， 哪个更 short
<adam8157> freeflying: hoho~ 我想向DD方向发展
<freeflying> adam8157: 不错
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. you bu konw I ,I bu gen you say
<happyaron> adam8157: 是DD的话就很可能有机会去了
<adam8157> happyaron: 倒不是这个原因, 当DD是向您看齐 哈哈
<happyaron> adam8157: 。。。
<snugglecat> 给我扫下盲啊， 广府， 广州， 番禺， 有啥关系， 有啥说法。 你一广府人士应该懂的把
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 给我扫下盲啊， 广府， 广州， 番禺， 有啥关系， 有啥说法。 你一广府人士应该懂的把
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ na jiu bu dong ,,:) ,,bu dot know'
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: @snowtown86是你?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ bu shi
<happyaron> adam8157: 欢迎，先当DM吧。
<snugglecat> bu dot know'??? 
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ bu zhi dao ,,
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, haoba , wo qu wiki
<snugglecat> 广州（官方外文名称为Guangzhou，传统外文名称为Canton或Kwangchow，威妥玛拼音：Kuang-chou）[1]，简称穗，别称羊城、穗城、穗垣、仙城、花城；古称番禺或南海[2]
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 广州古称番禺哇
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/%E5%B9%BF%E5%B7%9E%E5%B8%82
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ t: 广州市 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ cang hai shang tian ,, pan yu dang shi jiu shi shou fu
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ guangfu dang shi hai shi zai zhu jiang kao de di xia ne 
<snugglecat> 沧海上天？？？
<adam8157> http://superuser.com/questions/224057/gpg-smartcards-handling-4096-bit-keys
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: GPG smartcards handling 4096-bit keys - Super User
<snugglecat> 沧海桑田？？
<happyaron> adam8157: 这个不靠谱
<adam8157> happyaron: 这是说限制是软件限制
<snugglecat> 在珠江考的地下呢？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> .,..
<happyaron> adam8157: 我是没见过哪个卡支持4096R
<snugglecat> dang shi hai shi zai zhu jiang kao de di xia ne  啥意思
<happyaron> adam8157: 标准规定应该支持，但没有谁实现了吧。
<peh> 哟
 * peh 来了
<adam8157> happyaron: 嗯嗯, 要不过些天转4096吧, kernel.org也是推荐4096了
<happyaron> adam8157: 转的话趁早。
<caleb-> 搞个出门用的 key 好了
<adam8157> happyaron: 现在大概有个10封邮件是用的gpg, 以后就看不了了?
<peh> 我第一次玩这个谈天
<happyaron> adam8157: 留着现在这个key啊。
<adam8157> happyaron: 还留着啊? 准备revoke的
<peh> 请多多指教
<layerbase> 有人在不？
<caleb-> 没有
<layerbase> -……-我要找个ISO 
<layerbase> 谁给我BT下 thanks
<caleb-> layerbase: 求 iso 不给门，菊花过油轮
<caleb-> layerbase: 谁知道你要下啥 iso 哦
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 11.10 移动硬盘自动挂载为只读文件系统，怎么办呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350479 我的移动硬盘通过USB接口接入笔记本，在Ｕbuntu 11.10下自动挂载为只读文件系统，我想往里面写东西，用sudo提升权限也不行，请问这个问题怎么解决啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 accessun — 2011-10-22 22:21 
<layerbase> 当然是freebsd了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 有没有番禺市的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ????????
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ bu yao wen wu,,ben zun ye bu zhi dao ,,li shi bei xiu gai guo
<snugglecat> 哦
<Kandu> happyaron: 拜見亮亮
<snugglecat> 甚至有人认为广州话是唐代的“普通话”（通用语）
<Fox78> snugglecat, 难道不是么？
<snugglecat> 貌似国民政府一度想定粤语为全国的官方语言
<snugglecat> Fox78, 不知道， 第一次看到酱紫的说法。 我少见多怪
<snugglecat> 李白也说粤语？？
<ineed> J
<ineed> K
<happyaron> adam8157: revok没问题，但是你自己得留着私钥啊。
<layerbase> 谁有linux unix 的种子
<lenovo> linux 不是直接可以下吗？
<lenovo> 你想要哪个发行版的>
<quanru> 官网上有种子的那种下载
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 粤语好像越来越被普通话侵占了。 很多小孩从小就说普通话
<ineed> Freebsd 偶稀饭
<snugglecat> layerbase, 种子???
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ en en ,shi shi jiu shi zhe yang ,wen hua bei mie de ming yun jiu shi zhe yang ,hua zu yi bei wang yi
<ineed> 普通话好
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: vpn速度还行，只是我还没空研究Linux里pptp client
 * MeaCulpa_ 原来我国在欧洲还是有两个免签国的...大家猜猜是啥
<CyrusYzGTt> jie ke si luo ,fa ke
<layerbase> 过去和水都能得疟疾
<MeaCulpa_> 杰克斯洛伐克早就解体了
<ineed> ?
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 有啥可研究的
<MeaCulpa_> 是格鲁吉亚和科索沃
<MeaCulpa_> 科索沃阿我类个去
<layerbase> <snugglecat> 是种子 请问。。。。方便么
<caleb-> http://evilvte.blogspot.com/2011/10/trick-gtk2-gtk3-coexist.html # 世界初！ The trick: gtk2 & gtk3 coexist
<kk> caleb- ⇪ t: evilvte: 世界初！ The trick: gtk2 & gtk3 coexist
<ofan> 我的vps流量这几天长的飞快
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 以前没用过vpn, 按照wiki的尝试了不行
<happyaron> ofan: 限制总流量的？
<MeaCulpa_> 有空了内核重新编一下
<snugglecat> 我的种子给老婆，并长成了儿子， 没你份
<ofan> happyaron: vps都有流量限制
<layerbase> 吐了~~~~
<ofan> 我ifconfig里eth0显示的统计和vps后台页面上的对不起来
<Kandu> ofan: 估計是人家接受你的建議都看 youporn 了
<ineed> 我天朝竟然不辞辛苦去遥远的欧洲的小国办免签
<ofan> 差很多，这是怎么回事？
<happyaron> ofan: burst net跟没有差不多
<ofan> happyaron: 不是burstnet
<snugglecat> ofan, 你也看youporn??? 我这里看不了， 但能看 tube8
<happyaron> ofan: 那就木有办法了。
<MeaCulpa_> ineed: 现在的情况是印度移民局来拉中国人移民，10万
<MeaCulpa_> ineed: 现在的情况是印度移民局来拉中国人移民，10万RMB就能拿印度护照，对北美很有好处
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa_, 啥意思
<ofan> 是不是，vpn建立的隧道的流量统计和eth0是分开的？？
 * MeaCulpa_ 建议所有it行业在校本科大学生移民印度
<caleb-> 移民在种性制度算啥等级？
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa_, 做跳板吗， 移民印度，再移民美国
<happyaron> ofan: 你流量限制多少啊，弄得神经兮兮的
<cypeh> 哟
<ofan> happyaron: 1T,不过最近涨的太快了
<cypeh> 我回来了
<happyaron> ofan: 多人合用？
<MeaCulpa_> snugglecat: yeah, 不说移民，至少能在美国找工作
<ineed> 小瘪三的国籍.白给不要.调身价
<snugglecat> caleb-, 下下下下下n(n>1)次方
<ofan> vpn建立的链接都是ppp0,ppp1... 难道ppp0和eth0的流量是分开统计的？？
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa_, 哦
<ofan> happyaron: 10个vpn
<happyaron> ofan: 估计是没啥问题吧，都快月末了。
<MeaCulpa_> ineed: 比中国国籍有用的多
<ofan> eth0的流量不到5g，后台显示的都有25G了
<happyaron> ofan: vpn的时候1T相当与500G用。
<ofan> happyaron: 我是对比的总量
<cypeh> 谁能陪我谈天
<ofan> cypeh: 男的就不陪了
<happyaron> ofan: 不知道了，vps是不是有过重启？
<layerbase> xchat怎么私聊？
<happyaron> burst net这些日子老是重启。
<ofan> happyaron: 没重启过，uptime 有7天了
<layerbase> ofan: 能看到么
<happyaron> ofan: 你买了多久呢。
<ineed> 给你.你要吗?
<ofan> happyaron: 月付
 * cypeh 是男的
<happyaron> ofan: panel里看见的是整月的总数，eth0的统计信息是开机到现在。
<tusooa> ● uptime
<tusooa>  22:50:25 up 7 days, 15:34,  8 users,  load average: 0.90, 1.66, 2.96
<ofan> happyaron: 七天前才开始记的流量
<happyaron> o
<ofan> 现在想知道 ppp0和eth0的统计是不是分开的
<ofan> layerbase: 不要小窗
<ofan> layerbase: 但是我eth0的流量，和vps后台管理显示的流量差太多了
<ineed> 话说现在好想有很多免费的Vps.就是不知道好不好用
<layerbase> 如何不小窗又能私聊呢~~~
<happyaron> of
<ofan> layerbase: 打名字前几个字母按Tab
<happyaron> ofan: 你加一加那几个设备的流量总数呗
<layerbase> ofan, ok了
<happyaron> 看看和后台显示的差多少
<ineed> 有没人用过好用的免费Vps.推荐个呗
<ofan> ineed: 没有
<ofan> happyaron: ppp0是断开后自动删除
<ofan> 所以不好统计
<layerbase> ofan, 你是vps用户还是vps真实主机管理员？
<ofan> 除非搞脚本 hook
<ofan> layerbase: 用户
<layerbase> ofan, 那你想过没有 eht0是真实网卡么
<ofan> layerbase: 流量都从eth0走吧
<ineed> 话说有人说Dnssec才是王道
<layerbase> ofan, 还是ppp接口走浏览
<ofan> 都是访问的外网
<layerbase> ofan, ppp 和 eht0 哪个大？
<ofan> layerbase: 什么哪个大
<layerbase> ofan, 流量啊
<ofan> layerbase: 我说的是pptp vpn
<ofan> ppp#是pppd动态建立的
<layerbase> ofan, 那你到底是想说什么
<happyaron> ofan: ip route看看都走哪了？
<ofan> 明白了 应该是分开统计的
<ofan> 虽然实际上全部走的eth0
<ofan> 得搞个vpn管理系统了，看看谁用的最多 哈哈
<xiangtong> 大家好.
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<layerbase> xiangtong, 好
<xiangtong> 好久没有上来了,上来看看
<happyaron> 拜见疼疼
<layerbase> xiangtong, 你有unix linux新版本的bt么
<xiangtong> 上个网上下很快的啊 .
<xiangtong> ä½ 
<xiangtong> 你告诉我你是何处,我帮你找一个快的源下.
<touparx> layerbase>unix linux新版本是个什么？
<tenzu> happyaron: 拜见老小
<layerbase> xiangtong, 浙江省的
<xiangtong> 你要什么版本.
<xiangtong> linux 的话 用ubuntu 11.10最新版的.
<andyhuzhill> >unix linux 都有好几百个版本的
<layerbase> redhat ubuntu 都好
<layerbase> BSD
<andyhuzhill> 只能说ubuntu最新版是11.10吧
<andyhuzhill>    arch 我感觉也不错
<xiangtong> 好.等一下.
<touparx> bsd好像也有好多的
<layerbase> 别老GD库 至少安装QQ要可以
<layerbase> freeBSD
<layerbase> openBSD
<ofan> openbsd
<tenzu> btBSD
<CyrusYzGTt> pcbsd
<CyrusYzGTt> sexbsd
<layerbase> 弄个流行点的吧 通用点的咯
<happyaron> freebsd
<ofan> 如果vps支持的话，决定学下openbsd给vps装上
<ofan> kvm支持bsd么？
<layerbase> 都是X86吧 又不是AIX
<tenzu> http://goo.gl/64XyT
<happyaron> of
<kk> tenzu ⇪ t: Desktop Fun: Halloween 2011 Wallpaper Collection [Bonus Edition] - How-To Geek 
<happyaron> ofan: 为啥要这样呢
<happyaron> ofan: linux不是挺好的么。
<tenzu> 里面有些壁纸不错
<ofan> happyaron: openbsd据说很安全
<happyaron> ofan: 人不安全的话没啥用啊。
<happyaron> ofan: 人安全了用xp问题也不大。
<ofan> happyaron: ...
 * tenzu 顶老小
<ofan> 看过几篇文章，说openbsd用了各种安全技术，不过会损失一点性能
<layerbase> happyaron, lol
<layerbase> 没关系拉 我php可以补充回来
<happyaron> of
<happyaron> ofan: 反正安全评级和windows是一样的。
<ofan> happyaron: 不会吧
<layerbase> 别叉开话题呀 种子有了么 
<layerbase> 现在cp封杀盗版 难找。。。
<xiangtong> http://ubuntu.srt.cn/ubuntu-releases/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<xiangtong> 这个很快的,你下一下.不过是11.04的.
<caleb-> 11.10 口碑好像不好啊
<ofan> openbsd的安全性是搞得很复杂
<caleb-> 用 11.04 / 10.10
<xiangtong> 11.10 的可能还不稳定.
<caleb-> unity 天怒人怨
<BackSorry> 11.10真的很郁闷 、
<xiangtong> 真正的 长期版应该是 12.04
<tenzu> 10.04以后再没用过...
<BackSorry> 很多功能都不能自定义。
<xiangtong> 我觉得 unity还是可以的.
<andyhuzhill> 我已经直接放弃gnome了 改用xfce
<happyaron> ofan: Unix 和 windows 都是C2
<ofan> happyaron: 最高的是啥
<xiangtong> 哈哈哈.这个是习惯问题,
<andyhuzhill> 据说 linus 都换成xfce了
<tenzu> 话说kdebase还不错啊
<xiangtong> 没有什么大不了的.
<happyaron> ofan: A1
<happyaron> ofan: 这样的东西似乎是不存在的。
<happyaron> ofan: DOS是D
<BackSorry> xfce好用么？
<ofan> happyaron: 最高的是什么
<andyhuzhill> 感觉和 gnome2 样子差不太多
<happyaron> ofan: MLSLAN OS
<ofan> happyaron: 这说的是unix
<andyhuzhill> 毕竟 据说都是gtk2 做的
<happyaron> ofan: BSD和unix是一个等级的东西。
<ofan> happyaron: 但是openbsd添加了很多东西
<happyaron> ofan: 其实源头都是一样的。
<happyaron> ofan: 没意义，这个等级不是那些加了这加了那。
<ofan> http://www.openbsd.org/security.html
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: OpenBSD Security
<layerbase> ofan, 刚才哪个11.04的多少G？我这里找不到资源
<happyaron> ofan: 真的没必要这么比，都是扯淡。
<layerbase> 下载失败
<happyaron> ofan: bsd那么安全，ssl的实现也是有漏洞的。
<andyhuzhill>  layerbase 11.04 liveCD也就几百兆吧
<happyaron> ofan: 没事谁用那些不著名的漏洞攻击你呢。
<caleb-> 很多安全工具都是 openbsd 首创的
<happyaron> 嗯，这倒是。
<caleb-> linux 不少工具都是 openbsd porting 来的
<ofan> happyaron: 但来一次就很致命啊
<ofan> 所以觉得有必要学习一下
<happyaron> ofan: 但是你用bsd也逃不掉啊。
<happyaron> ofan: 你没有意识和手段，光靠系统没意义啊。
<Landme> Hi
<happyaron> Landme: hiih
<caleb-> 要驱动硬件还是 linux 吧
<happyaron> hihi
<ofan> happyaron: 这就是另外一个方面了
<caleb-> linux 驱动估计比 mac 好
<kk> Landme, 好  ㍯ 
<happyaron> ofan: 那么多人用的vps，最好还是用你熟悉的
<ofan> mac只要在自家机器上跑就没问题
<happyaron> ofan: 要不然今天一电话明天一电话找你，你就悲剧了。
<Landme> happyaron: 请问DNS sec是什么?
<happyaron> 要玩bsd自己找个机器折腾去呗。
<happyaron> Landme: 额，自己搜索看百科啊。
<ofan> happyaron: 现在虚拟机里玩玩
<happyaron> en
<xiangtong> 呵呵.
<Landme> happyaron: 搜过了.没找到
<happyaron> 你用啥搜的，搜的关键词是啥？
<xiangtong> 什么东西没有找到啊 
<ofan> xiangtong: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System_Security_Extensions
<Landme> happyaron: 百度Dns sec
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Domain Name System Security Extensions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<cypeh> 你们谁懂几何
<happyaron> google.com.hk搜索DNSSEC，第一个结果是项目主页，第二个结果是百度百科。
<happyaron> Landme: 额，亲，学会使用google，google不行用bing
<happyaron> Landme: 技术类的百度不行。。。
<andyhuzhill> 不太喜欢bing
<andyhuzhill> 只用google和baidu
<cypeh> 我用google
<tenzu> wikipedia不是很好么
<cypeh> 对啊
<tenzu> 为毛没人用呢
<happyaron> andyhuzhill: bing搜索英文啊，效果比百度好，又不像google那样被xx
<Landme> Wiki不是被墙了吗
<happyaron> Landme: wiki早就能用了
<cypeh> 难道你们不懂圆幂定理
<cypeh> 。。。
<Landme> Kandu: 你好无聊啊.没事Version我干嘛
<Kandu> Landme: 發現最近很多人會對 nick 進行加粗，統計一下方便 ignore
<caleb-> nick 加啥粗？
<touparx> Kandu>怎么加粗？
<Landme> Kandu: 你设置下Model不就行了.话说其实我挺讨厌加颜色的.顺便设置一下呗
<Kandu> aaaaaa
<Iansun> 加啥色?
<touparx> 。。。又一个color党
<Landme> happyaron: 你帮忙设置下Model呗
<cypeh> color 帝，你好 。。。。。。
<Landme> happyaron: Mode
<andyhuzhill> happyaron: 原来如此
<andyhuzhill>  /mode
<happyaron> andyhuzhill: bing有时也会被xx，但几率小不少
<touparx> irssi好像玩color比较容易的
<cypeh> 我不喜欢color的
<andyhuzhill> I am interested at the color text in irc
<tenzu> color多了不好, 偶尔还行
<andyhuzhill> hello
<touparx> 也可以玩颜色，不错
<kk> andyhuzhill, 好  ㍯ 
<touparx> tenzu>是啊，多了晃眼睛
<tenzu> touparx: 受不了了就找op投诉
<andyhuzhill> Action: me
 * andyhuzhill kick me
 * andyhuzhill tea
<happyaron> touparx: tenzu 就是op
 * cypeh 想踢andyhuzhill
 * andyhuzhill kiss cypeh
<cypeh> 额
 * andyhuzhill touch cypeh
<cypeh> 色狼
 * andyhuzhill say :"so interest"
<tenzu> 嘛?
<tenzu> touparx: happyaron 是老op了
<cypeh> andyhuzhill, 你好，淫哥
<touparx> -_-",都是op啊
<andyhuzhill> ctcp cypeh hello
<cypeh> 查我家底？？！
<andyhuzhill>  CTCP : CTCP <nick> <message>，给昵称为 <nick> 者发送 CTCP 信息，常用是 VERSION 和 USERINFO
<touparx> cctp tenzu test
<touparx> ctcp  tenzu test
<tenzu> touparx: ctcp前面是不是得加个"/"啊...
<touparx> tenzu>-_-`,忘记了irc都是加杠的
<tenzu> touparx: 我能看到你ip
<andyhuzhill> 还有什么中国linuxer比较多的irc不？
<touparx> tenzu>这个命令是把自己的信息发过去啊
<tenzu> touparx: 我不晓得. 我都是用的/whois
<zhoupeng>  有 人没？
<zhoupeng> 我今天刚换的 kubuntu
<zhoupeng> 问题多多阿。
<zhoupeng> 无线网卡无法 开启怎么办阿？
<touparx> zhoupeng>你在win下把无线网卡关了么？
<zhoupeng> 没有
<zhoupeng> 无线 开关 打不开
<zhoupeng> win下是正常的。
<touparx> 或许已经开了，只是灯不亮而已
<zhoupeng> 我这 个 机器无线网卡开关是触摸按键。现在显示红色 未开启
<zhoupeng> 系统也 提示wlan不可用。
<touparx> 好多机器一般情况下，linux下键盘旁边的提示灯是驱动不了的
<touparx> 驱动问题？
<zhoupeng> 之前用ubuntu11.10beta2就正常。
<zhoupeng> 应该是驱动，但是驱动  更新   里面不显示任何可用驱动
<touparx> zhoupeng>哦，好长时间没用过ubuntu，也不知道驱动怎么弄
<zhoupeng> 好纠结，不想有 太多线，所以 特地买 了个无线路由。
<athena__> 有没有谁知道怎么在客户端上用这个IRC啊
<zhoupeng> 结果现在还就怕苏子。
<athena__> 比方说在Quassel上
<athena__> 没有人 回答啊
<touparx> zhoupeng>这个应该不是问题，以前可以用就没大问题了
<zhoupeng> 但是 现在没法解决啊。
<touparx> athena__>？直接连上就可以啊，不过没用过quassel，不知道怎么设置
<athena__> 有一个网址，还有一个端口号
<touparx> zhoupeng>还是gentoo比较好使，ubuntu升级问题真多
<jarodlau> irssi
<zhoupeng> 以前还好。
<zhoupeng> 从9.04开始用。
<athena__> 默认就给了一个kubuntu的，irc.ubuntu.com:8001，进去就和一帮老外炫中文
<jarodlau> 谁帮我测试下dcc发送文件?
<zhoupeng> 驱动什么都好好的，也没这么多问题。
 * mayli Lag:50.73
<mayli> jarodlau: go #mexicanmafia
<mayli> jarodlau: go #mexicanmafia @ http://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=irc%2Bmexicanmafia%2B&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CD8QFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.kongtechnology.com%2F2008%2F10%2F06%2Fdiscover-the-underground-world-of-irc-filesharing%2F&ei=COuiTqeiEI25twfkmNCRBQ&usg=AFQjCNHgxYyTuaBLF4ueoqmo5WuEx_9gbw
<athena__> 还有谁知道ubuntu_condense这个字体默认是sans,serif还是monospace啊
<moriramar> athena__: Why quassel?
<jarodlau> mayli: hello?
<athena__> quassel 好像试自带的
<mayli> jarodlau: hello
<jarodlau> mayli: robot?
<mayli> jarodlau: robot
<athena__> kubuntu-desktop里自带了quassel
<athena__> 这个IRC里还有机器人来灌水啊
<jarodlau> athena__: cli的使用irssi,安装 apt-get install irssi
<alvin_rxg1> 雅典娜？
<athena__> 是啊
<alvin_rxg1> 难得，来了个女的
<cypeh> 克里特文明
<tenzu> 又有人ctcp
<cypeh> alvin_rxg1,谁是女的？？
<moriramar> athena__: Quassel can be used in C/S mode. For general purpose, Konversation is enough.
<athena__> 克里特是阿加门农
<alvin_rxg1> cypeh: 女神来了
 * cypeh 我是爱神
<mayli> ssh 的那个加密方式拼写是arcfour?
<athena__> konversation是什么
<alvin_rxg1> kde 的一个集成聊天工具
 * cypeh 阿夫若蒂忒
 * cypeh 是阿夫若蒂忒
 * mophus have a good dream
<athena__> firefox有一个插件还好像就是针对这个IRC提供商的
<alvin_rxg> chatzilla
<athena__> Tep
<alvin_rxg> athena__: 很多人都用 xchat / pidgin / irssi / weechat
<athena__> empathy有没有这个功能啊
<alvin_rxg> 也有
<alvin_rxg> empathy 和 pidgin 同一路的
<athena__> 那为何pidgin被Ubuntu遗弃了
<alvin_rxg> >_>  不是抛弃了。只是说 empathy 是 gnome 的附属品
<mayli> 提问：dcc不能ipv6到ipv4之间传送文件吧
<athena__> gnome还搞了一个epiphany浏览器，可我觉得完全抢不过 FF和铬啊
<mayli> athena__: 没有商标
<moriramar> athena__: Pidgin is ditched because its wierd management. At first, iirc, empathy was started because some developers did not understand why Pidgin team refused to accept a patch which enables resizing chat textbox.
<athena__> 如果gnome捆绑epiphany大家会什么反应？
<moriramar> athena__: In fact, Gnome is distributed with epiphany. It is distributions that peel it away.
<athena__> Oh
<alvin_rxg> 不是已经捆绑了么…
<cypeh> hj
<athena__> 可konqueror总是和KDE绑一起
<alvin_rxg> 再装个也没事的。
<mayli> tenzu: CTCP PING reply from tenzu: 38.868 seconds
<cypeh> 发
<moriramar> athena__: Konqueror can be deprived also. But Firefox is not a KDE/Qt program, so Konqueror is chosen by default.
<moriramar> mayli: ?
<tenzu> mayli: 你离我太远
<cypeh> 回家客户
<cypeh> 我很帅
<athena__> 弱弱问一句，FF和Chrome是用什么图形库开发的？
<andyhuzhill> 恩 GCC 的源代码从哪里下载？
<andyhuzhill>  想问问GCC的官方网站是什么
<alvin_rxg> gnu
<athena__> Opera是用qt库开发的，是不是因为OPera所在的挪威离Nokia的芬兰很近？
<moriramar> athena__: FF is developed in its own GUI Lib, which can utilize GTK+ as its renderer under Linux.
<moriramar> athena__: Chrome's Linux version is developed with GTK+
<andyhuzhill> alvin_rxg>www.gnu.org??
<alvin_rxg> andyhuzhill: yo
<moriramar> andyhuzhill: gcc.gnu.org. gcc's source code can be down under http://mirrors.163.com/gentoo/distfiles/
<Zypeh_> 哟 
 * Zypeh_ 刚折腾完那网卡 ~~~
<athena__> mozilla竟然有自己的GUI，是不是和SWT一样的，在哪个地方就拿哪个本地库渲染啊？
<andyhuzhill> moriramar> http://mirrors.163.com/gentoo/distfiles/ 好像是gentoo的包
<moriramar> andyhuzhill: Yes. Those code are distributed by Gentoo, but the gcc code package is remain untainted.
<moriramar> andyhuzhill: All the patches are distributed by other means other than directly patched into original tarball.
<andyhuzhill>  moriramar > I decided to go to gcc.gnu.org to download gcc for arm
<moriramar> andyhuzhill: You are the boss.
<andyhuzhill> :)
<moriramar> Damn Flash, fails again...
<mayli> andyhuzhill: try prebuild package in debian source, it saves alot of time
<athena__> Jobs is absolutly right to kick away adobe flash from ipad!
<mayli> athena__: 你看了flash11就不会这么说了
<athena__> 我就在用啊
<andyhuzhill> mayli> in debian source , you mean install gcc for arm by apt-get ?? 
<mayli> andyhuzhill: right
<andyhuzhill> mayli> I will try. thank you
<mayli> andyhuzhill: debian has an offical source in armsel
<mayli> andyhuzhill: it's armel
<mayli> andyhuzhill: 如果不需要交叉编译可以用这个，我在我的android手机上就装了一个，虽然编译比较慢，但是还是可以的
<andyhuzhill> mayli>我想学习移植linux内核到arm开发板
<athena__> 这儿的人都是大牛啊
<mayli> andyhuzhill: 不用移植…因为你只需要编译，或者使用预编译的二进制文件就行...
<andyhuzhill> mayli> 我用apt-get 安装了一个gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi    我要做的是在没有系统的arm板上安装定制的linux系统
<mayli> andyhuzhill: 那是交叉编译的事情了
<andyhuzhill> bingo
<mayli> andyhuzhill: 挺麻烦的，包括引导/编译内核和驱动
<andyhuzhill> mayli 》呵呵 正在学 麻烦是麻烦 但是做出来也很有成就不是
<mayli> andyhuzhill: 实现挺简单，不过如果你想要自己动手探索就烦死了，有现成的uboot,和编译的内核镜像，可以参见“友善之臂”他们做的挺好的
<andyhuzhill>  mayli> OK 
 * mayli 碎觉
<andyhuzhill> exit
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有键盘的android好用么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 屏幕够大就好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 当时为什么不买200欧的索爱experia pro?
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 带键盘的那个
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我老婆用的就是那个
<alvin_rxg> 没看到
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 先看国内的评测。店里似乎还没货呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我是从billiger.de上搜的
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 德国上货慢
<alvin_rxg> 我就 notebookbilliger 上找的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 很多店里一开始都没有。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 10月份才铺货
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我9月份从网上买到的
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<alvin_rxg> 那我那机器，官方看的也是 11月开卖的样子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 网上买？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 网上买的？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: amazon
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: amazon贵些。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你应该用billiger.de比价格
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 看过。算上邮费 amazon 最便宜
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哦。那就好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不过experia pro更值得啊。512内存。带键盘
<alvin_rxg> 妈了个逼的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怎么了？
<alvin_rxg> arpspoof 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哈哈
<alvin_rxg> arpspoof + iptables 限制别人速度去了。 
<alvin_rxg> 他那机器，从开机开始到晚上睡觉，平均速度近 1M/s
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 速度限制了，给他3、4百K
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: windoz？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://92.226.93.27:3000/sortDataThpt.html  路由那边总速度一下子掉到 200不到了……
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Network Throughput: Local Hosts - Data Sent+Received
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是 windows 
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 3人 wg. 一个家伙经常高速。另一个家伙玩 dota，我开 urbanterror.
<alvin_rxg> ntop 卡了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看pro7
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 到达限速上限了。 路由目前速度就 400K。 xD
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 按局域网流量算， 99% 的流量都那家伙的……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 真想念以前和 wurst 在一起的那段时间啊……那会儿他即使开 amule， 我 urbanterror 都不卡的。
<alvin_rxg> 肏，他在 bt
<layerbase> ....
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 是不控制路由，就限制别人速度？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 我这不算控制路由，但原理和控制路由差不多。就是告诉那家伙的机器，路由在我(mac)这。同时告诉路由，那家伙的ip在我这。然后所有他的流量必须得流经我这边。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: arp欺骗撒？？ 怎么搞？？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: arpspoof 或者 fake 等，linux 工具有很多
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 要是我把路由的mac改成我的mac地址，是不是实现起来更容易一些？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 我以前自己弄过，没成功，你具体是怎么搞的
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 这样就乱了…… mac 不要乱改
<ofan> 哦
<ofan> 那不改了
<alvin_rxg> mac 貌似没问题哦……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 自己用网络的人路过
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 用的mac,貌似没这俩工具
<gebjgd> ofan: 弄个dockstar就行了
<alvin_rxg> 装个呗。
<layerbase> 知不知道一个叫做nc 的工具 用它来监听lan
<layerbase> 和发出假冒的arp 声明路由地址 
<layerbase> 小时候玩过的
<ofan> nc不能发arp广播吧,你怎么玩的
<layerbase> 好像可以 忘记了 太久
<layerbase> 还可以在http请求里面加个自己的html
<ofan> 不能发arp
<layerbase> 那请问你是怎么做的呢
<ofan> 什么怎么做
<ofan> what are u saying
<layerbase> arp欺骗
<layerbase> 用自己的pc取代rout 然后在http请求里面加个html 他不就想这样么？
<Landme> Destine: A
<ofan> no
<ofan> 是想控制网速
<Landme> .#ubuntu-cn
<ofan> 比如p2p终结者
<layerbase> 那不是P2P终结者就行了么 我那时候p2p终结者还是被谁加了木马的 不过我硬着头皮用
<layerbase> 或者是防火墙就是认为P2P终结是木马行为
<layerbase> ARP欺骗么！
<ofan> 那个就是用的arp欺骗
<layerbase> 恩~
<layerbase> 最近有什么新鲜漏洞什么的玩么
<ofan> 没
<layerbase> 。。。。
<alvin_rxg> 郁闷……貌似 ip_forward 不支持 forward bt 哦……
<layerbase> BT还要转发啊？！
<layerbase> mysql 类型float(4.2)  为什么10.2这样的值不行呢？！
<layerbase> 妈的4代表总共4位
<layerbase> 自己解决了 
<alvin_rxg> layerbase: 正好它不支持么。就达到我想要的效果了。 xD 他 bt 速度为0
<layerbase> alvin_rxg, 原来你是BT终结者？！！god~~~你旗下的电脑倒霉了
<gebjgd> 无聊，没有啥游戏可玩
<layerbase> mysql为啥链接没法建立 却不报错？！
<layerbase>  if (mysqli_connect_errno()) {
<layerbase>      echo 'Error: Could not connect to database.  Please try again later.';
<layerbase>      exit;
<layerbase>   }
<layerbase> 害我我看半天
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 在干嘛？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 准备晚餐
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 几点了都。还晚餐
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我明天烧烤
<layerbase> 你是在中国么？
<gebjgd> 不在
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 木办法啊，厨房之前让人占了半天
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你和几个人同住？
<alvin_rxg> urlsnarf 得到的列表全是 bt
<alvin_rxg> 3
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 2个？
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，一共3个人。
<alvin_rxg> 我都有点后悔了。这不爽那不爽的。其中一个家伙明明也不是很有钱的样子，还他妈一天到晚浪费电。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 早就和你说过了。直接去学生公寓
<alvin_rxg> 年底结算看情况。ok就继续，不行就申请学生宿舍
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 学生宿舍要提前申请
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我当时因为 wurst 的计划问题，所以学生宿舍申请的时间段里没房子啊。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 提前申请。学生公寓有了，就马上搬家
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 和别人同住问题太多了
<layerbase> 什么时候成留学生天下了
<gebjgd> layerbase: 很久了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: wurst 那会儿没问题啊…
<gebjgd> layerbase: 这里在国外的多了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那是2个人同住
<layerbase> Gabi, 我out了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 2个人同住和3个人同住一样么
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<layerbase> 很遗憾没有留学经历 小朋友们
<gebjgd> layerbase: 我早就不是小朋友了，也不是留学生
<layerbase> Gabi, ok~
<alvin_rxg> 您咋老发错人
<layerbase> alvin_rxg, LOL 我也是刚刚注意到 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 他爱gabi
<layerbase> gabi 是母的吧
<gebjgd> layerbase: 梦呢
<layerbase> gebjgd, 人妖？？？
<alvin_rxg> 补全不是都3个字母开始补全么？咋一个字幕就补全啊……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的昵称可以一个字母
<layerbase> 唉不说了不说了 还有很多php代码看。。。。。。唉
<alvin_rxg> adam 来了就不是了
<gebjgd> layerbase: php码工？
<gebjgd> layerbase: 国内待遇好么？
<layerbase> 都算不算 ~~~~
<layerbase> 以前5 6万
<layerbase> 过去的事情了
<gebjgd> layerbase: å¹´
<layerbase> 难道是月
<alvin_rxg> 我猜是月
<gebjgd> layerbase: 现在不行了？
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<gebjgd> layerbase: 按说应该物价涨了
<layerbase> ge
<layerbase> gebjgd, lol
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: php码工本来就门槛不高。。。
<layerbase> gebjgd, 算了 我还有那么多代码 先闪掉了。。。。
<alvin_rxg> 那是不是说，大部分都不咋的？……
<layerbase> GE
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是不咋地
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是门槛不高
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 要求也不会太高
<layerbase> gebjgd, by the way 我不是码工 AIX。。。。
<alvin_rxg> 哦～
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好的SA 和 php码工也有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 但是天朝人多了。就不行了
<alvin_rxg> 就是，国内目前 coder 的状况到底咋了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所以SA php码工待遇都不高
<layerbase> gebjgd, 您是做啥的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: coder好的1w3
<gebjgd> layerbase: linux c/c++ 物流
<alvin_rxg> 行， 我搞个 erlang 之类的去…
<layerbase> 具体点
<gebjgd> layerbase: db gui 算法 项目
<layerbase> gebjgd, 听起来像管理的
<gebjgd> layerbase: 不是，我是码工
<layerbase> 在termial上跑客户端么
<gebjgd> layerbase: 恩
<layerbase> 还是基于web的
<layerbase> ok
<alvin_rxg> 这边不一样，人尽其用啊。连打扫洗手间的活 gebjgd 都得上
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那倒不用
<layerbase> alvin_rxg, 不能这么说 我还扫地呢
<alvin_rxg> 现在感觉缺很多 math 啊……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么math？
<alvin_rxg> 数学能力啊。
<gebjgd> alvin_rx你？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 学数学去
<alvin_rxg> fh 没好的课程啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 谁说的
<alvin_rxg> 呃。上 master 的么？
<knownbad> 想吃水煮牛去。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你就知道吃
<knownbad> 中午了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 明天我烧烤
<knownbad> 小心火灾
<gebjgd> knownbad: 烧了很多次了
<alvin_rxg> 小心烧了附近的美女哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 附近就没美女
<alvin_rxg> 不是说 münster 很多美女么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我住的地方很安静
<alvin_rxg> 晕，不是到美女多的地方啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 显然不是
<alvin_rxg> 多可惜啊
<gebjgd> 美女就到泳池里去看
<knownbad> 弄上手的都是美女。
<knownbad> 要不只是干蹬眼。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 行了。说说你自己吧
<knownbad> 呵呵
<gebjgd> knownbad:天天对墙
<knownbad> 你还是帮松鼠去。
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<gebjgd> 他有家乡的妹子
<knownbad> 免的他成了怪叔叔
<gebjgd> 天天视频裸聊
<gebjgd> knownbad: 所以他天天宅在家里
<alvin_rxg> (_(
<alvin_rxg> ³_³
<knownbad> 小心破皮
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你的皮是不是早就破了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 所以你才这么说
<knownbad> 买了护手霜。
<knownbad> 我怕手破皮。。。。呵呵
<gebjgd> knownbad: 为什么不买润滑油
<knownbad> 我香肠比手硬。
<happyaron> iphone能刷成砖吗？
<knownbad> 心想事成
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://uploadpie.com/djKUI  一个人占3个 ip   ..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 发觉现在家里有电脑没啥意思
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没什么需求
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你比我多个女人哦
<layerbase> 你2上海宁？
<Shirui> 有用Geany的么？
<Shirui> 运行python的时候总显示(program exited with code: 0)
<Shirui> 求助啊
<alvin_rxg> 这不是正常的么？
<Shirui> ....但是不像IDLE里面那样可以输入啊……
<alvin_rxg> (program exited with code: 0)  <== 以0退出，一般就是正常退出呀
<Shirui> 貌似我解决了
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<Shirui> 定义一个函数，最后加一句这个函数就可以了。。。。。。。。。。。不能像IDLE那样输入，必须在编辑器里输入好。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> 加 exit 0   ???
<Shirui> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Shirui> def fuck(x).......之后，要运行在编辑器里最后加一句fuck(..)
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<Shirui> 好2啊……
<Shirui> 我就恨idle经常bug还，动不动不能输入了
<alvin_rxg> geany 是编辑器？……
<layerbase> 这不就是返回值么！ 
<layerbase> 我当你们说什么呢
<Shirui> ……geany设置里管白白的可以输入字符的东西叫做编辑器~~
<Shirui> 俺比较弱，刚开始学，还是自学~
<alvin_rxg> 先换个编辑器吧。不能上个有 bug 的……
<Shirui> vim设置我不会啊
<Shirui> 而且我看论坛上的帖子，安装vim-python，fedora底下没有啊……
<layerbase> 那你可以用win——vi 编辑好了ftp到linux
<Shirui> layerbase: 这是怎么玩？
<alvin_rxg> layerbase: 他太新了
<alvin_rxg> 推荐 code block 之类的
<brian_> shirui£ºÄã¿ÉÒÔÏÂÔØvimµÄÔ´´úÂë
<kk> brian_:say shirui：你可以下载vim的源代码 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Shirui> ...........我还是乖乖用eclipse+pydev吧。。。。
<alvin_rxg> 还好 irssi fallback 为 gbk
<brian_> shirui:你可以下载vim的源代码
<layerbase> 中国浙江地区天亮了 现在
<Pwnna> vim
<Pwnna> o.o
<Pwnna> eclise..
<Pwnna> Shirui: 用geany
<alvin_rxg> layerbase: 嫩在杭州？
<layerbase> o(∩_∩)o...哈哈
<layerbase> 上海话么
<alvin_rxg> 弄啥上海话
<layerbase> 上海话也可以港一港的
<alvin_rxg> 不会，很多普通话不会转换。至少不会输入
<layerbase> 你linux下输入法好安装么
<alvin_rxg> 自从上了高中，就很少回家，有很少说方言了。。
<alvin_rxg> 很简单滴。 aptitude install ibus ibus-pinyin 就可以了。
<layerbase> 个么 你也是浙江？
<alvin_rxg> yo. 嘉兴平湖
<layerbase> 这个shell 。。。。。系统自带输入法？
<alvin_rxg> 啥 shell 自带输入法？
<layerbase> 不
<layerbase> 我说这个是哪个linux自带的输入法
<layerbase> 用个shell也可以安装。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> ibus ibus-pinyin 现在每个发行版都有的
<layerbase> 你是指FSB还是linux？
<layerbase> 或者ubuntu
<alvin_rxg> linux 发行版
<alvin_rxg> 所有的 linux 发行版，包括 ubuntu
<alvin_rxg> bsd 不会。
<alvin_rxg> bsd 也有相应的版本。
<layerbase> 了解~ 看来还是你深入啊 同乡
<alvin_rxg> 呃，都用了快两年了……
<layerbase> 现在ubuntu什么版本稳定点 我也要弄个玩 以前老redhat GD库太旧 很多库要updata 
<Shirui> 对了……gedit的run in python怎么用？我用Fedora 15
<alvin_rxg> 随便找个 lts 咯。
<alvin_rxg> 我在用 debian..
<alvin_rxg> debian 6 stable.
<Shirui> ..........这个
<layerbase> ok 我google一下
<alvin_rxg> layerbase: 你就 distrowatch.com 里的前10个，随便挑一个好了
<layerbase> thanks
<alvin_rxg> http://distrowatch.com/stats.php?section=popularity
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD.
<alvin_rxg> 佩服死我了，一个星期没洗澡了。。。
<James2gold> -.-
<layerbase> alvin_rxg, 基本上现在的linux要多少cpu和ram？
<kk>  06:07
<alvin_rxg> layerbase: 看你要干嘛了。猜测 最低 500MHz, 256MB内存
<alvin_rxg> layerbase: 至少 android 手机都能跑起来了……
<layerbase> 跑个数据库加web而已
<alvin_rxg> layerbase: 那你上街花 1k 买个主机就可以了
<layerbase> 我0.5K预算
<layerbase> alvin_rxg, ^_^ PD 3.0 1G 够了
<alvin_rxg> layerbase: 那个绝对可以跑的。
<layerbase> 我想也是咯~
<alvin_rxg> android 手机现在一般性能都是 1GHz + 1GB
<alvin_rxg> 或者 1GHz + 512MB
<alvin_rxg> layerbase: 你去买个山寨的 android  手机吧，刷个 google 官方的 rom 外带 root， 然后 跑个 啥服务
<alvin_rxg> layerbase: 又或者像  gebjgd 那样搞个 dockstar, 3w功率
<layerbase> 这样也很cool~~~~
<alvin_rxg> layerbase: http://www.westca.com/Space/u=3M/m=blog/p=343814/lang=tchinese.html  <== 随便找的文章
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Dockstar DIY 全程：$20-40 的Linux 
<layerbase> 居然打不开 换个搜索结果吧
<layerbase> 我
<layerbase> google到这好像是希捷的技术
<alvin_rxg> layerbase: http://product.it168.com/detail/doc/376369/index.shtml
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: 【希捷DockStar硬盘盒】报价_参数_图片_论坛_(Seagate)希捷DockStar硬盘盒报价_IT168硬盘盒实时报价
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://product.it168.com/detail/doc/376369/index.shtml   LOL 100ï¿¥
<layerbase> 硬盘盒啊 就这？ 我现在都有
<alvin_rxg> 这东东叫 硬盘盒 ？
<layerbase> 是带OS的么？
<alvin_rxg> layerbase: 有内置系统不？
<layerbase> 很多机顶盒都有了
<alvin_rxg> 对，带 os。然后网上有方案就是可以装自己想要的 os
<layerbase> 还可以在线dowload
<layerbase> 啊？还可以该os么
<layerbase> 这倒没想到
<alvin_rxg> layerbase: gebjgd 就在那上边装了个 debian ...
<layerbase> 了解点单片机 应该不难的 这个是单片机了
<alvin_rxg> arm.
<layerbase> 嵌入式系统
<layerbase> 现在很多智能手机也是用arm这种芯片么
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<layerbase> 单片机博大精深 但是装个linux上去应该不难的
<alvin_rxg> 手机耗电……丫发现源头了，是 手机 qq 在耗电。 豆瓣电台开了一晚上，才 2%
<alvin_rxg> 不难
<layerbase> 你在德国居然用qq？
<alvin_rxg> 手机 qq消耗了电池的 21% 电力…… 屏幕目前 40￥
<alvin_rxg> 手机 qq消耗了电池的 21% 电力…… 屏幕目前 40%
<alvin_rxg> layerbase: 不想用呢，觉得烦，但没办法
<layerbase> 我有同感
<alvin_rxg> 只要一个家伙改用别的了。我立马可以关了 qq。
<layerbase> what's your major?
<layerbase> ^_^
<alvin_rxg> major?
<layerbase> 你学什么专业的呢
<alvin_rxg> 不知道咋说，简单说是通信。具体的就是 Nachrichtentechnik
<alvin_rxg> http://jandan.net/pic#comment-926335
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: 无聊图
<layerbase> 社么技术来的 不太懂
<alvin_rxg> 通信。就是说电话/手机之类的
<layerbase> sure 但是具体说呢
<layerbase> 有中文方面的词语么
<alvin_rxg> 不知道……
<alvin_rxg> 我很少去考虑技术方面的翻译的
<layerbase> 这单词也太长了 维基百科说这是电讯
<alvin_rxg> 嗯。是的
<layerbase> 更像是数字电路什么的
<layerbase> 单片机应该是你们的重点
<alvin_rxg> 算是，主要在于“传播”
<layerbase> sure
<layerbase> 你父母都在德国做生意么
<alvin_rxg> 他们在中国……
<layerbase> ^_^
<jiero> problem with yum...
<freeayu> 早
#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-23
<layerbase> 拼音输入法打开了 怎么不能用呢？
<layerbase> hi 谁晓得~~
<cfy`> test
<kk> cfy`, ....  ㍡ 
<layerbase> 已经解决了 原来有这么多中文输入法的亚
<cfy> 。。。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你亮了
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ??
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/fad-2011-beijing-feedback-survey.html
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: FAD 2011 北京回馈调查 — LinuxTOY
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 这会儿同时我还问自己在北航的童鞋要了一个上网的用户名密码，爬上了我们的 IRC，发现 Cyrus...(sorry名字只记得记这么长) 童鞋对不能视频直播很是幽怨。
<cfy> 哈哈
<cfy> cyrusyzgtt
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..
<layerbase> empathy 如何加入这个频道 非要我输入个密码？我没有
<phoenixlzx> hi
<kk> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍡ 
<phoenixlzx> YeLee: 早啊
<YeLee> phoenixlzx: 早
<layerbase> 好 早~
<YeLee> phoenixlzx: 刚才更新了initscripts，居然找不到/etc/locale.conf
<phoenixlzx> YeLee: 好像要自己创建的
<phoenixlzx> YeLee: 我也没找到
<layerbase> 唉 走了先
<layerbase> 关机~
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<cfy> ....
<nerver2011> ...
<jiero> Evanescence: help me develop the GNOME-Shell replacement.
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<Evanescence> jiero: how  ? I even can not help myself
<ofan> 有装过openbsd的么？
<jiero> Evanescence: how's happening?
 * cfy 没装过
<Evanescence> ofan: 装到一半的人路过
<jiero> Evanescence: ..
<Evanescence> jiero: nothing, what do you want me to do ?
<jiero> Evanescence: coding
<Evanescence> jiero: ok, more detail.
<jiero> Evanescence: no one knew much abou javascript
<jiero> Evanescence:  i'll send u
<Evanescence> jiero: me too. I have not learned js
<Evanescence> jiero: ok
<Evanescence> jiero: I here that Google Dart. maybe you can consider that
<Evanescence> jiero: obviously both of them are new for you.
<jiero> Evanescence: ... Im doing javascript for GNOME-Shell...
<Evanescence> jiero: Dart can convert code into js, and I heard that Dart is easier than JS
<jiero> Evanescence: I don't know if it is true...
<Evanescence> jiero: It's true. because Dart is for that. more better
<Evanescence> jiero: you should learn that
<jiero> Evanescence: i knew js is mess, yet I don't know how a language convert to another.
<Evanescence> jiero: when you learn Dart, you will now it. all of them are in JVM.
<jiero> Evanescence: lol
<Evanescence> jiero: ---------------------
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 目录的背景色如何改？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350511 今天，四岁的儿子在电脑上乱点，结果桌面背景和目录的背景颜色都变了。桌面背景很容易改回来，就是不知道如何把目录如家目录的背景颜色改回白色的底色。哪位知道的？帮帮忙。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2011-10-23 9:51 
<jiero> Evanescence: i'll send u
<Evanescence> jiero: ok
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • [grub2][提问]如何用硬盘上的grub2引导U盘中的系统？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350513 如题，我有一台老电脑，其硬盘上的ubuntu通过grub2引导。现在，我想通过U盘上的livecd安装系统，但是电脑并不支持U盘启动，于是想通过硬盘上的grub2来引导u盘，但是似乎grub2发现不了我的U盘。现在不知道怎么办。 统 ...
<YeLee> kk: 你是bot吗？
<kk> YeLee, 我没有听说过这样的事情之前。  ㍢ 
<YeLee> kk: 你是bot吗？
<kk> YeLee, 有趣的八卦。  ㍢ 
<Wiky> kk,  are you a bot
<kk> Wiky, 我种Pandorabot。  ㍢ 
<YeLee> kk: 你是一个强大的bot，鉴定完毕！
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 11.10 的应用程序起动器有问题吗? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350516 首先里面的条目少得.. 然后自己写了个 netkeeper 启动命令, 测试可用的. 可是开机启动不起来, 还是关于网络的命令不能用应用程序启动器运行呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiyinyiyong — 2011-10-23 10:28 
<dungeon-archl> Evanescence:  thank you.
<Evanescence> dungeon-archl: what /
<dungeon-archl> Evanescence:  for email you wrote earlier.
<Evanescence> dungeon-archl: oh
<brooklyn_chen> 有人用gnome-shell吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> I
<dungeon-archl> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助无线网络列表丢失 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350522 我的ubuntu11.04在输入以下命令之后 无线和有线网络列表都没有了上不去网 大家给解决一下 在配置pppoeconf 之后重启就没有了 统计信息: 发表于 由 fly2006zhao — 2011-10-23 10:59 
<mao> hi
<kk> mao, 好  ㍣ 
<mao> 机器人？
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ hi , mao pai huo
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: what?
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ,, bu liao le ,,
<Landme> adam8157: Hi
<adam8157> Landme: hi
<Landme> adam8157: 写C时.不换行.能被编译吗
<adam8157> Landme: 能
<Landme> adam8157: 同样的代码.不同的编译器.译出来的一样吗?
<adam8157> Landme: 不一样
<Landme> adam8157: 编译器只能用自己的库吗?
<adam8157> Landme: 严格说, 编译的时候不链接库, 链接的时候才会, 而且当然可以链接自定义的库
<Landme> adam8157: 编译器可以用其他编译器的库吗?
<adam8157> Landme: 可以, 自己指定就是了
<Landme> adam8157: 如果不调用系统.编译出来的文件是否可以脱离系统独立运行
<adam8157> Landme: 可以, kernel就没用系统的库. 所以它是独立的
<CyrusYzGTt> cpu
<Pwnna> 这里可以粗体？
<Pwnna> O。O
<Pwnna> O.O
<Pwnna> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ll;b
<CyrusYzGTt> ll:b
<CyrusYzGTt> ll'b
<Landme> adam8157: 不同编译器的库是否相同?
<adam8157> Landme: 链接的是你机器的库或者交叉编译的库, 和编译器无关
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 弱弱地问一下，那ubuntu11.10的双电池图标BUG有进入补丁日程没？什么时候能修复？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350530 弱弱地问一下，那ubuntu11.10的双电池图标BUG有进入补丁日程没？什么时候能修复？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qq420100523 — 2011-10-23 11:45 
<Landme> adam8157: 如果没有操作系统.编译出来的文件能运行吗?
<adam8157> Landme: grub和linux还不是编译出来的?
<adam8157> Landme: 吃饭去了
<Landme> adam8157: Thanks
<cfy> Landme: 交叉编译啊。
<cfy> adam8157: 吃好没？
<Pwnna> o.o
<Landme> cfy: Win下的Tc2.0没有Socket库.它能调用MinGW的Winsock.h吗?
<cfy> Landme: 不知道
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有关win7正常安装 && ubuntu11.10 EasyBCD安装双系统的安装硬盘分区的相关问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350531 我使用的是 EasyBCD 2.1 硬盘安装的ubuntu11.10 ，先安装的win7在c盘，安装win7时系统默认 单独分出来了一个100M的系统空间，在ubuntu安装的时候在第7步选择分区的时候有一个选项最下面的 “挂载启 ...
<tusooa> kk: ls
<kk> tusooa, 你在做什么。  ㍤ 
<mao> 大家好
<kk> mao, 好  ㍤ 
<freeayu> 中午好，刚刚从床上爬放过
<freeayu> 起来
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • 卸载了gnome-shell的gnome3,真爽。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350538 统计信息: 发表于 由 baker — 2011-10-23 12:29 
<Evanescence> 我下载了一些Tex的文件,要怎么才能正常的阅读啊?里面都是代码. 最好是能在vim里读. 有什么很简洁的方法吗?
<pocoyo> Evanescence: Tex源文件 不就是那样？
<pocoyo> Evanescence: 转换成 pdf读。
<Evanescence> pocoyo: 是啊,元文件,怎么转换? 用命令行? 是什么命令
<pocoyo> Evanescence: 不知道。比较复杂 可能需要装 tex 什么的吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> tex2pdf
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 啊,是这个命令啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ texi2pdf .. shao le i.
<CyrusYzGTt> texi2dvi
<CyrusYzGTt> texi2html
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: thks
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ UR WER COME
<iGlofe> CyrusYzGTt§ kao
<vincenthaha> 有没有人升11.10的？
<iGlofe> fedora 16 beta piao guo
<vincenthaha> 我想升的，但是听说功耗比11.04还严重，我惠普的机子吃不消阿
<mao_> vincenthaha: 11.10确实很差劲
<vincenthaha> 那是不是只能等12.04 了？
<mao> vincenthaha: 看来是得这样了
<mao> hi
<kk> mao, 好  ㍥ 
<mao> hi
<kk> mao, 好  ㍥ 
<CyrusYzGTt> ICANN,,
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装linux问题很多很严重，求救！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350545 有图的看图，没图的看下面： wubi安装，grab安装，都这样。不能进入那个所说的livecd画面，出现n行代码就没动静了： [0.156333][这里忘了]？perf_event_exit_task_content+0x2c/0x130 [0.156397][<c10b4582>]?call_rcu_sched+0x12/0x20 …………………… ...
<Landme>  > Time.now
<kk> Landme, 2011-10-23 13:32:18 +0800
<roylez_> > require 'fileutils'; Fileutils.pwd
<JerrySun> o
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 求解HP-CQ42-151TX触控板 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350549 寻找了好长时间都找不到解决触控板使用的问题，求解！！！ 我的触控板一直都不能用，在win7下一切正常！ Orz 统计信息: 发表于 由 464242503 — 2011-10-23 13:52 
<Zypeh> 如何升級UBUNTU 10.04 到 10.10
<CyrusYzGTt> preupgrade
<JerrySun> 有人在带raid的服务器上装过ubuntu server吗？需不需要在安装的时候加载第三方驱动？
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 双系统（win7,ubuntu10.04）更新grub后无法启动win7,重装grub仍无法解决，内附详情，求解 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350552 国庆改回ubuntu10.04,经常提示我安装更新，没管，今天实在受不了，更新，47%时提示更新grub，就将grub安装到了/boot上了（分区/boot，/，/home，swap）然后重启，突然发现ubuntu启动选项都 ...
<gebjgd> linux要什么raid驱动
<gebjgd> 直接mdadm完事
<Evanescence> 真么么查一个命令是属于那个软件包的?
<pocoyo> Evanescence: dpkg -S 命令?
<CyrusYzGTt> rpm -qf /usr/bin/yum
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 有ubuntu的命令吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ ,, bu hui
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 你身在ubuntu频道,竟然不会ubuntu....
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ ,, hmm
<CyrusYzGTt> I qu shui jiao ,, kun a
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<bhack> hi,there is a problem that the ubuntu has installed too much software , would someone tell me which could be uninstalled?
<rechael> install ubuntu-tweak,then choice
<Kandu> Evanescence: apt-file
<Evanescence> Kandu: 你知道哪个选项是这个功能吗?
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • (真情原创) - ubuntu11.10配置与设置手记。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350555 前记 & 系统安装 盼星星盼月亮终于把11.10盼来了。 ubuntu发布的第一时间笔者就把i386的dvd iso镜像包下载下来了。真的是很surprising，竟然只有1.6GB大小！（相比之下，centOS6.0的iso有4.5个G，一张4G容量的光盘刚好装不下！差了5MB~ ...
<Kandu> Evanescence: apt-file search 路徑
<Evanescence> Kandu: 是本地命令的路径?
<Kandu> Evanescence: 嗯，即使沒有裝這個包，也可查
<Kandu> Evanescence: 從源下載資料的
<Kandu> Evanescence: 所以隔幾天 apt-file update 下最好
<Evanescence> Kandu: 明白了,谢谢啊
<Colin-shzsc> 有没有人处理过 gtk3 的程序在非 gnome 环境下用 xmodmap 交换左右键后可能不响应鼠标点击的问题？
<Colin-shzsc> ……我本不是左撇子，但拿鼠标确确实实用的是左手……
<Aerowolf> hello
<kk> Aerowolf, 好  ㍧ 
<jiero> Evanescence: 这里没用过 Ubuntu的很多。
<Cherrot> 请问如何察看系统的http代理？ 我在网络设置中取消了代理并应用到整个系统，竟然会导致python widget上不了网
 * jiero 从来没改过。。。
 * Cherrot 相当诡异的状况  想不通
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.04的gnome控制台导致xwindow崩溃的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350556 打开gnome的控制台，按某种顺序输入文字，xwindow就挂了。 具体的体现就是屏幕变成了ubuntu启动时的那个进度画面。一直就不动了。但是系统并未死机，可以切换到其他的控制台上。 百分之百重新，似乎是某处升级了什么以 ...
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 为什么我的crossover出错无法使用？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350564 我是Arch 64位，安装了测试版，安装过程正常，但是菜单里的crossover打不开。用命令行运行cx……命令则显示python语法错误。这是为什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sgsdxzy — 2011-10-23 15:45 
<H4ever2012kk> 各位，是不是现在cn99的新闻组服务器不能用了？？？
<layerbase> H4ever2012kk, 你在哪个地区？
<H4ever2012kk> layerbase: 北京
<H4ever2012kk> ?
<H4ever2012kk> ...
<dante_> hello everyone
<dante_> 怎么没人？
 * Cherrot 我正式被网络折腾死了
<dante_> 我刚刚注册了google··
<H4ever2012kk> so?
<dante_> wangguohao.2009@Gmail.com
<Cherrot> dante_: 聊天记录是公开保存的
<dante_> 知道啊
<dante_> log
<Cherrot> dante_: 你想测试gmail的反垃圾性能？
<dante_> 我还没弄规则
<H4ever2012kk> 私聊不会保存。。。。：）
<dante_> 怎么私聊？
<dante_> 还不会·····
<mao> dante_: /query nickname
<dante_> 习惯了qq
<H4ever2012kk> query 命令
<dante_> ok
<layerbase> ubuntu 安装好后除了建立的用户名 怎么没有root？！
<layerbase> 超级用户是什么？10.04的
<layerbase> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<H4ever2012kk> 默认不让root登录吧。。。。
<Cherrot> layerbase: 终端输入su 回车就切换到root了
<jiero> layerbase: root永远存在，root登录，Ubuntu官方不给支持。
<H4ever2012kk> sudo su -
<H4ever2012kk> 改个密码就行了。。
<jiero> layerbase: 出任何问题无人回答。
<layerbase> 我su root 直接让我输密码
<layerbase> 我连密码都没设置过唉
<H4ever2012kk> 所以要 sudo su -
<Cherrot> layerbase: 你还没给root设密码吧
<layerbase> 是亚！
<H4ever2012kk> 输入当前用户的密码。。。
<layerbase> 注销然后root 空密码进去？
<dante_> sudo passwd root
<H4ever2012kk> 晕
<H4ever2012kk> 改密码  passwd 
<H4ever2012kk> 傻了我。。。
<layerbase> :-)
<layerbase> 怎么$权限还能改root？
<mao> 好像一般用户可以执行root的所有权限
<Iansun> sudo passwd root
<mao> 除了一些文件必须用root账户才能查看
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • 怎么把CTRL-n弄成ALT-n？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350566 CTRL键按多了感觉很累啊，怎么把它映射到ALT键呢？ 多谢啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shuiruge — 2011-10-23 16:19 
<dante_> 我早上装的kubuntu··
<alvin_rxg> 一般用户不可以执行 root 权限…
<dante_> 目前看  只是很漂亮
<layerbase> alvin_rxg, 所以我要用root备份个文件
<mao> alvin_rxg: ubuntu好像sudo可以执行所有的命令吧？我记不清了
<alvin_rxg> mao: sudo 本身不是给小白用的。
<H4ever2012kk> 我向来觉得sudo麻烦的要死。。。。从来不用。。。
<alvin_rxg> 如果 sudo 给了所有的权限，那本身和 su 没区别。
<mao> alvin_rxg: 我知道阿，所以可见ubuntu的权限控制之乱阿
<dante_> 我到现在还不知道sudo是干什么的
<alvin_rxg> red hat 之类的默认没有 sudo ...
<dante_> 指知道root不要sudo
<H4ever2012kk> alvin_rxg: 不是， sudo 区别于 su的地方主要在于怕于用 “误执行”操作。。。
<Kandu> mao: 不亂的， sudo 可以指定哪些機器的哪些用戶可以以哪些身份執行哪些程式
<Kandu> mao: /etc/sudoers 裡寫配置就好了
<mao> alvin_rxg: ubuntu用sudo都可以该root密码了，不知道还有什么是不能用sudo干的
<H4ever2012kk> alvin_rxg: 哈哈，那是因为sudo不是这么用的。。。
<alvin_rxg> mao: 把你当前的用户从 wheel 组去掉
<H4ever2012kk> alvin_rxg: 正常情况下是不改给root密码权限的在服务器上
<mao> alvin_rxg: 这个我知道
<alvin_rxg> H4ever2012kk: 桌面用户多了， ubuntu 就相出了这法子
<jiero> 因为从来就没有啥恢复程序吧。
<jiero> 呵呵发现 进化版本的 zeigeist 0.13 发布了。
<zent00> hi,all.
<kk> zent00, 好  ㍨ 
<Cherrot> tomboy不能设置用Ubuntu one 同步了啊 有木有！
<layerbase> 用台湾大学的呀
<layerbase> sshd 默认安装下没有的么？ubuntu
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 02:07:54)
<dante_> CyrusYzGTt: 
<CyrusYzGTt> dante_§ 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/86704.html
<kk> gebjgd ⇪ t: 【【【铁观音大战变形金刚】】】【68P】[组图] -6park.com
<CyrusYzGTt> .. nan dao shi AV??
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/86451.html
<kk> gebjgd ⇪ t: 卡姆昂猥琐漫画[100P] -6park.com
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: transformer 那是个人制作的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 改的
<alvin_rxg> ？
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 11.10 ipv6问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350574 我设置好ipv6以后，设置代码如下： sudo apt-get install isatapd sudo isatapd -r 192.168.170.1 我每次重启机子都要执行一次 sudo isatapd -r 192.168.170.1 才能使用ipv6，有人知道原因么？ 怎么解决呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 DragonKingL — 2011-10-23 16:50 
<Kandu> gebjgd: 有 rts 推薦麼？
<gebjgd> Kandu: 没有，在下载命令与征服
<alvin_rxg> 嗑药
<jiero> 即时战略，玩 地球 2150
<alvin_rxg> 谁有女人，借我玩玩
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 女人是人，你要自己争取。
<alvin_rxg> 争取不到哇
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 就要像对待猫一样。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 好吧。我从来去争取过。。。和你倒是不一样。我也无经验。
<Cherrot> jiero: +1，而且猫翻脸不认人……
<alvin_rxg> “和你倒是不一样”？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我没去争取过，所以不一样。。。
<alvin_rxg> 我也算是没有
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我很少见到的喜欢的女人，目前知道也不过5个。
<jiero> 不到5个。。。似乎。
<jiero> 所以么。。。就算了。
<alvin_rxg> 比我 强
<JuF> XChat一次只能登陆一个服务器吗？
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu11.10 无法安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350577 最近看到ubuntu很漂亮,就想装个,结果没成功. 截屏如下,请教下这是啥原因啊??? 统计信息: 发表于 由 天涯问路 — 2011-10-23 17:06 
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。比你强在哪儿？
<jiero> 。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 人比我多
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你从小到大，连5个喜欢的女生都没有，你爱男的？？？
<jiero> lol
<alvin_rxg> 那比你多
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你也来搞 gnome-shell 吧。。。
<alvin_rxg> 不好玩，不喜欢那大东西
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 那东西不大的亲;)
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  你用？
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  不要告诉我 openbox。。。
<alvin_rxg> 不用。 我用 bash
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 膜拜……
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哦。去找女朋友吧。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你已经成真果了。
<alvin_rxg> >:>
<alvin_rxg> >_>
 * Cherrot 怪不得 alvin_rxg 找不到女朋友，桌面不够炫啊 :D
<alvin_rxg> 0_O
<jiero> Cherrot: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/CMkmP  个人觉得还不错的
<jarodlau> 大家用硬盘的时候,发现有 硬盘灯长亮,伴随 滴的一声没有?
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我是GNOME2，3个掩藏面板在下面不同未知。上面只有窗口列表和窗口标题和时间。比你的还简化的感觉。。。
<Cherrot> jarodlau: 滴的一声和硬盘没关系吧
<jiero> jarodlau: 没有。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 那我也可以加个快捷键，临时调出来
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  gnome-shell 的快捷键是 super。。。
<jiero> mod4吧。
<JuF> 滴的一声应该是通电时的声音吧
<jarodlau> Cherrot: 用smartctl查,没有什么异常状态,上个硬盘就是老出现这个情况,然后出现了坏道,就坏掉了,郁闷啊
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我习惯alt+space。 你纯键盘流么？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 那么就拉你了。
<alvin_rxg> ?
<jarodlau> 不是通电的声音,就是 使用的过程中,硬盘灯长亮,然后滴的一声,
<JuF> 那就不清楚了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我要设计纯键盘流/纯鼠标流。纯触摸都可以用的跨平台（手机/平板/上网本/大屏幕）通用界面。
<Cherrot> jarodlau: 滴的一声是主板发出的  硬盘灯长亮的时候有没有观察你的硬盘都写情况
<alvin_rxg> 多用简单的菜单就行了
 * Cherrot 吃饭去了 一会儿间
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 不好。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 我都还不知道你那啥东西是咋样的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你没给过我。邮箱
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<jarodlau> Cherrot: 没有开什么软件啊,mutt,irssi+firefox,这个情况出现的很随即,怎么察看硬盘读写情况?
<tusooa> jiero: 通用的，咋可能的，除非一种设计一个，界面大致相同
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 基本通用。不论 Portrait Landscape。布局一样。
<jiero> tusooa: 基本通用。不论 Portrait Landscape。布局一样。
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  你的 gtalk 头像也宅啊。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 倒是 lainme的是超级宅。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 女人宅是为了皮肤好。我宅是为了啥啊……
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 是个统率世界的具现化机器人。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 除了 dash group， 其他都好说
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  你宅是为了比女人皮肤更好。
<alvin_rxg> 求 lainme 艳照
<jiero> 。。。
<caleb-> 求 lainme 艳照
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 项目启动了没？
<jiero> caleb-: alvin_rxg: 你们俩得罪我敬仰的人。。。 。。。
<cypeh> 敬仰？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 需要会 code的。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 不是吧，别告诉我你不会
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 不会。。。
<caleb-> jiero: 正妹才有人求艳照好呗
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  目前没找到一个 coder
<caleb-> jiero: 不漂亮的妹谁要啊
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 基础的c，外加会用一些库文件就可以了
<jiero> caleb-:  我要。
<cypeh> 请理我一下==
 * alvin_rxg 戳一下
<cypeh> 戳那里？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哦。没学过 c
<alvin_rxg> 找到 lainme 的艳照了 http://www.gravatar.com/avatar/03490d8510ae3615342a3045d54b60f6.png
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我完全不知道额。。。我还以为直接用 gnome-shell 改呢。
<caleb-> 我一下: 你好
<cypeh> 你们有没有豆瓣？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你要 lain 的艳照，网上到处都是。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: gnome-shell 不是也由c写的？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 一般定义都是 javascript
<cypeh> 豆瓣是一个网站啦
<alvin_rxg> 不懂 js..
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 那功能怎么实现……
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  哪些功能呢？gnome-shell 所有功能都是 javascript吧。目录里 js
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 只有渲染是 clutter
<alvin_rxg> 呃。
<caleb-> gnome3 就是傻逼
<jiero> 擦；
<jiero> caleb-: 。。。你的经常打错字。。。就成了 cal 擦了。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> caleb-: 大概是为了吸引设计人员吧。。。感觉网页设计的很多会 javascript的
<jiero> caleb-: 结果失败。
<caleb-> linux desktop 本来就小众了，gnome3 又得罪了小众里的大众
<caleb-> 能成功才有鬼了
<jiero> caleb-: 目的是强抢新众
<cypeh> 对呀
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求高手指教，刚装了11.10，大概遇到2个问题： http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350581 问题1 。 配置环境变量后，左侧工具栏消失，顶部状态栏右侧图表消失，不能使用开始健： 问题描述： 新装的Ubuntu11.10.没有做任何开启特效操作（未对桌面效果设置）。 修改环境变量/ect/proflie : 在文件后加入如下环境 ...
<cypeh> 其实我是小孩
<cypeh> 哟
<cypeh> 哟
<cypeh> 。
<cypeh> 。
<cypeh> 。
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  lain 的艳照 http://xspblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/lain_8_640.jpg?w=500
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 好艳
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  http://captsolo.net/info/my-img/lain09.jpg
<cypeh> 真的
<alvin_rxg> wallbase.cc 上有很多啦
<CyrusYzGTt> .. ling yin
<cypeh> mm
<cypeh> 哟哟哟哟哟哟哟哟哟哟哟哦哟哟哟哟
<cypeh> 。
<cypeh> 。
<cypeh> 。
<cypeh> 。
<cypeh> 。
<cypeh> 。
<cypeh> 。
<kk> cypeh:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<jiero> alvin_rxg: ...你都知道那么多
<cypeh> 啊啊
<hoxily> cypeh, hi
<cypeh> ><
<cypeh> hai
<cypeh> 红字？
<hoxily> cypeh, what?
<cypeh> no， no
<jiero> cypeh: 灌水无意义的话说多了会被踢飞。
<cypeh> 可是我没话好说
<hoxily> cypeh, 就像这样被踢掉./kick cypeh
<cypeh> （生气中）
<cypeh> 那你们教我一些ubuntu
<cypeh> ==
<jiero> cypeh: 自己找自己要去的路。
<mao> cypeh: .....
<CyrusYzGTt> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/%E7%8E%B2%E9%9F%B3  wu look guo zhe ge dong man ,hen hao kan de 
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 玲音 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<cypeh> 网站吗？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你要知道关于你姐姐的事情》？
<cypeh> 我没姐姐
<jiero> cypeh: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. wo shuo de shi zhe ge dong man ,wo jue de hen hao kan
<jiero> cypeh: 你也高粱显示了么。。。
<cypeh> 喔，看错了
<cypeh> 对不起啊啊啊
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 太自我中心了。。。我看不懂。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ kan bu dong jiu suan ,wu bu xu yao bie ren gan she wu gu ji de sheng huo
<jiero> CY
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  I want kill you...
<cypeh> CyrusYzGTt, 在打代码吗？？ 懒得换中文输入？？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,
<cypeh> 我也是这样
<CyrusYzGTt> cypeh§ .. bu shi ,, ibus broken le .. 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://lainos.sourceforge.net/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Coding Experiments:LainOS
<jiero> Cy
<jiero> leaving here.
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 外出找人找女朋友吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ sheng hua bo shi lai le
<Zypeh> 哟，我又回来了
<Zypeh> 等待ubuntu 升级的时间好漫长。。。。。。。。。
<cypeh> 哟哟哟哟
<Zypeh> cypeh：模仿我啊啊？？哟哟哟哟？？！！
<cypeh> Zypeh, 模仿你才怪
<alvin_rxg1> 模仿你才怪
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2147510494
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《索多玛120天(全球十大禁片之首)》(Salo.or.the.120.Days.of.Sodom)中文软字幕(MiniSD)|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2147510531
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《超级8》(Super 8)Super.8.2011.BluRay.720p.x264.DTS-HDChina[HR-HDTV,720P,1080P]|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2907501
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《战地3》(Battlefield 3)中英文完整硬盘版[压缩包]|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<CyrusYzGTt> .. ke xi ..an bu wan game
<Zypeh> 我也没玩Game很久了
<CyrusYzGTt> en en
<layerbase> battle3 资源多的是亚
<CyrusYzGTt> ru guo you for linux 64 bit.wu ken ding mai zheng ban ,er qie wan
<caleb-> 为毛最近一堆人输入法都烂掉？
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, http://imagebin.org/180418 我儿子的多米诺骨牌设计， 没人教他， 他自己想的
<snugglecat> caleb-, 输入法有敏感词
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 在不
<alvin_rxg> 不在
<snugglecat> .....
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 不错哇
<snugglecat> 前天买了一合多米诺骨牌给儿子。 基本上都是儿子一个人玩。 我弄项目没时间管他。 我想放手让他自己玩， 不强迫将自己的想法强加给他， 自己就会有一些东西产生
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 谢谢。 
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 给他看看外头那庞大的东东呗。
<snugglecat> 教给他一些简单原理， 然后就放手让他做， 不告诉应该怎么杨， 不应该怎么样。 
<snugglecat> 庞大的东东？
<JuF> 骨牌设计的真不错
<snugglecat> 我想， 告诉孩子， 该怎么样，不该怎么样， 反倒会局限了他的想象
<snugglecat> JuF, 谢谢， 我儿子的做的。 
<JuF> 让我弄的话都弄不来这样的
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 说回来，他还是要学习别人的东西的呀。你就让他看看别人庞大的多米诺骨牌阵列。看他有没有兴趣自己搭一房间来玩玩…
<snugglecat> JuF, 不会啊。 那本身是个很简单的构思， 但前提一个小孩，这是完全他自己的构思。
<JuF> 不是呀，我的意思是，我脑中的骨牌都是一张挨着一张的
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 你说的有道理， 但尺度不知道怎么掌握。模仿和想象， 同样重要， 但怎么掌握之间的尺度。 总想象和总模仿都不大妥
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 就是指个路，不做评价
<snugglecat> :)
<Wiky> 123412
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlNpEOWPxCE  像这样的
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: YouTube - Private Domino Day
<snugglecat> 只想象， 就缺少基础， 但只模仿， 我有怕局限了他的思维方式。
<mengfei> 有谁知道11.10中的audacious怎么不能播放wma格式的？
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 谢了， 儿子催着我逛街了。
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<snugglecat> :)
<mengfei> 有谁知道11.10中的audacious怎么不能播放wma格式的？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 11.10怎么把caps lock 换成super键 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350591 原先11.04的是这样操作，升级后失效了，google了很久还没发现没找到这个选项了。。 Gnome3 --> System Settings --> Region and Language --> Options --> Ctrl key position --> Make Caps Lock an additional Ctrl 统计信息: 发表于 由 汤竹 — 2011-10-23 18:39 
<mengfei> 有谁知道11.10中的audacious怎么不能播放wma格式的？
<Wiky> sorry, i do not know
<CyrusYzGTt> wu zhong yu you blog le ,,sui ran shi san ji yu meng
<layerbase> 多媒体 还是windows+完美解码 好！
<layerbase> 硬解全能 GT9600
<alvin_rxg> 还不就是 ffmpeg 啊……
<mengfei> 我在win下用的vistacode,window7code
<mengfei> 这个不错，一直用的这个
<layerbase> 不管 完美解码 用着舒服
<layerbase> ssh 是基于telnet吗？
<alvin_rxg> 那是两套东西
<layerbase> 我还看到谁的文章说ssh基于telnet
<alvin_rxg> 那 ssh 和 telnet 可以相互通信？
<layerbase> 说不定可以telnet进去再ssh root@192......
<alvin_rxg> >_<  还是两件事
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • gnome3的快捷键用不了了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350596 本来是能用alt+f1 和alt+f2的 虽然不常用，但是突然用不了了，比较纠结。找了好久没找到哪里能设置。 统计信息: 发表于 由 leopure — 2011-10-23 19:02 
<layerbase> alright   init5
<layerbase> init5 0 3 6 试试
<layerbase> kk, :-)
<kk> layerbase, 我很高兴，你觉得这是有趣的。  ㍫ 
<layerbase> kk, 我只是不记得哪个是图形界面而已
<Wiky> kk, 是一个bot
<Zypeh> 控你几瓦！
<layerbase> 什么！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<layerbase> damit！
<layerbase> apt-get装的XCHAT 跑哪里去了？
<layerbase> alvin_rxg, apt-get装的xchat在什么位置？
<alvin_rxg> layerbase: dpkg -L xchat
<Wiky> xchat: /usr/bin/xchat /usr/lib/xchat /usr/include/xchat /usr/share/man/man1/xchat.1.gz
<CyrusYzGTt> 7http://www.cyrusyzgtt.hostoi.com/1_10_FAQ.html 
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: FAQ » cyrusyzgtt.hostoi.com - CyrusYzGTt
<layerbase> 看到了 直接XCHAT 我就想到在bin里去看看先
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你有网站了？？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 给个地址看看
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ http://www.cyrusyzgtt.hostoi.com/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Website under review
<layerbase> Wiky, 问题是是bin里面和lib include 有什么差别？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 没内容哇
<mao> layerbase: 一般来说，这些软件应该到/usr里找
<tsllst> 如果是要了解可执行程序，应该参考sus和lsb
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, bu zhi dao xie sha hao ,,bu hui yong
<layerbase> mao, 找到了 usr里面的就是软件的全部？
<snugglecat> 将一免费壁纸修改为网页背景图片， 会否触发版权问题
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<tsllst> CyrusYzGTt,输入汉语那。
<CyrusYzGTt> tsllst§ ibus was broken le 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦， 写我们民族如何从一个优秀民族慢慢蜕变成 冷漠， 无同情心的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 探讨这过程
<tsllst> 复制粘帖的东东
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 不知道怎么回事 我的图标都这个样子， 谁能帮我看看 谢谢啦 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350600 都 统计信息: 发表于 由 975779 — 2011-10-23 19:19 
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. wu bu zhi dao zen me qu edit web site.,,bu hui a 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我有一cms 系统， 等弄好给你。 正忙着呢
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 中英混输啊……
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
<tsllst> 有从事运维的哥们吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ zhe yang can fang zhi guo lv o
<layerbase> 银行AIX报道
<snugglecat> 运维？？？
<snugglecat> tsllst, 啥运维。 
<layerbase> 系统工程师类似
<tsllst> 呵呵。layerbase.
<snugglecat> 运输维护？？？
<layerbase> tsllst, :-)
<tsllst> 关键业务现在用Linux服务器了吗？
<layerbase> 奇怪 我另一台机器怎么链接不到irc.freenod.net啊
<layerbase> 端口6667？
<tsllst> 问过一券商哥们，AIX每年费用数百万维护费用？
<layerbase> 少了个E
<layerbase> AIX DB2 都是神马包去的
<layerbase> 维护就是翘翘键盘了
<adam8157> tsllst: 纽约证券交易所都是RedHat
<tsllst> news.cn99.com新闻组服务器不能用了。那位有可用的吗？
<Cherrot> tsllst: aioe.rog
<zhangning> 大家好
<Guest11631> hello
<lokirf> 貌似微软的可以用....
<kk> Guest11631, 好  ㍫ 
<Guest11631> layerbase enter!
<tsllst> layerbase你们工作那么轻松吗？
<zhangning> 请问忘了IRC的密码该怎么办阿
<layerbase> tsllst, 难道不是么~
<tsllst> 微软的新闻组可以访问comp下的内容么？包括linux?
<zhangning> google没找到方法
<Cherrot> tsllst: 微软有新闻组？
<layerbase> chenshaoju, 97年就有了吧
<tsllst> linux服务器安全，生产环境的，都采用乐那些措施？
<lokirf> 一直都有，很小的时候一上过，而且一直都在运行
<Cherrot> tsllst: aioe.org 挺快的
<mao> layerbase: 你google一下Linux Filesystem Hierarchy,介绍的很详细
<layerbase> tsllst, 热备份 加加密。。。。
 * Cherrot 我终于不是 ChanServ 了， chenshaoju 是我的新马甲~~
<alvin_rxg> ChanServ: 
<tsllst> layerbase,稍微具体下？你这个是在AIX上还是Linux下？
<layerbase> AIX 我xchat现在是PC上
<tsllst> Failed to resolve given hostname/IP: aioe.rog
<tsllst> 地址没有给对吗？
<tsllst> 知道乐
<Cherrot> tsllst: nntp.aioe.org  
<layerbase> mao, 我看文件系统干嘛~
<Cherrot> tsllst: 还有 news.aioe.org 。有一个支持SSL加密
<lokirf> http://aioe.org/
<kk> lokirf ⇪ t: Aioe.org Public News Server
<tsllst> Linux文件系统现在高性能高可用方面不占优势。
<mao> layerbase: 里面有每一个文件夹的详细介绍
<layerbase> mao, oh！thaks
<tsllst> bash用的比较熟的有吗？
<tsllst> 有没有上海，对运维工作有兴趣的？
<tsllst> 呵呵。有工作机会。
<alvin_rxg> 几钿啊？
<AsuraLe> 我不在上海，运维什么阿？
<tsllst> 基于Linux系统的金融信息系统
<AsuraLe> tsllst: 具体点呢？目前不在上海可以不呢？
<tsllst> 工资不高，开始5k,不过能力可以的话，6k、7k没问题
<lokirf> 呃，这个会不会涉及一些保密内容了???
<alvin_rxg> 一年……
<tsllst> 不在上海，着工作没法远程来作。
<alvin_rxg> 除了开机，都可以远程的啊
<AsuraLe> tsllst: 如果合适的话我可以到上海去嘛～
<tsllst> 保密的东西肯定有，不多
<tsllst> 关键是制度有限制。
 * adam8157 RedHat招kernel测试工程师
 * jarodlau 哇,都在招聘哦
<tsllst> 远程不行。远程可以我也不在上海呆着了。
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 你们招人条件很高吧？
<GNUdog> adam8157: 路人甲你好
 * adam8157 RedHat招聘Kernel测试人员, 求推荐, 求扩散. bit.ly/pvhNLz
<tsllst> 西安多好。
<layerbase> 我要看shell 脚本 有好的数推荐么？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 小盆宇你在啊
<adam8157> layerbase: abs
<tsllst> 路人甲，不会上海的吧？
<AsuraLe> tsllst: 都喜欢家乡～～～～如果可以的话我倒是不介意跑到上海去，虽然我不喜欢上海
<layerbase> adam8157, ？！这是。。。?
<tsllst> shell编程方面，UNIX编程环境不错。
<adam8157> layerbase: Advanced.Bash-Scripting.Guide.pdf
<adam8157> tsllst: ...
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 如何让虚拟机单独联网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350602 我电脑有两块网卡，一个是有线的以太网卡，另一个是无线网卡。由于学校是用天翼宽带拨号上网，可是ubunt又不支持天翼宽带，一般都是用无线上网，有线网卡在ubunt中没有什么用，我想用virtulbox中的xp系统通过天翼宽带上网，怎么设置 ...
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 有介绍费不
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 有的
<layerbase> adam8157, 中文
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我去你们那当实习生可以不？
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 不错
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 哈哈 你介绍过来给你介绍费啊
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 好，我帮你问问看
<tsllst> 有java之父写的一个脚本。短小精悍，功能强大。
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 哇, 握手握手, 这就叫战略合作伙伴关系啊
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 是啊
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 实习生的话, 要求对linux比较熟悉 你自己感觉呢?
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: :)
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: :)
<GNUdog> adam8157: freeflyi1g 见面分一半
<freeflyi1g> GNUdog: sigh, 我还没拿到一毛你都要分啊
<adam8157> GNUdog: 0_0
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 不算很熟悉，内核的东西知道的很少，现在拿着Linux基本能用了，可以不呢？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 基本能用的话, 估计...不行
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 你还在上学啊
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我没在上学了～～～～那要熟悉到什么程度呢？
<jarodlau> RH 对内核做了很多开发? 这么注重 内核的测试?
<lokirf> 用过gentoo,目前使用arch,配置过oracle 9i行不行?
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 要"玩儿得很熟", 然后会C和Bash, 稍懂内核
<tsllst> 如何判断一个进程是否在某个时间段重启过？
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 你们在这开讲座，教怎么做测试吧
<Evanescence> adam8157: RH 的工程师这么难啊
<Evanescence> freeflyi1g: +1
<lokirf> +1
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 测试没啥好讲的 GNUdog 你说是吧
<alvin_rxg> +1
<adam8157> ...
<GNUdog> adam8157: 只是 errata 的话，是的
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 玩的很熟....好像windows我基本能达到，但是Linux不行～C会简单的编程，bash这个就会基本的了～～～内核，也就上次看过编译的时候仔细看了下内核的配置...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 所以我一定要招来一个做errata的, 然后我去搞别的
<GNUdog> tsllst: 进程重启了，PID 会变的
<Kandu> 所以沒有所謂的重啟
<lokirf> adam8157, C与BASH都有过接触，用过GENTOO和分支FUNTOO，目前使用ARCH，行不行？？
<adam8157> lokirf: http://www.adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: RedHat招聘Kernel测试人员 at Adam's
<vincent_liu> Xchat里的服务器我们在windows下可以上吗？怎么上啊？请教各位大虾啊
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 难道你们的实习生要求也那么高么？
<alvin_rxg> 好像都没人用 debian 似的
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 不高啊, 但是起码linux要熟悉
<caleb-> 实习生那要求不高吧
<caleb-> 总不能找个只会 win32 的吧
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: debian sid 举手
<AsuraLe> vincent_liu: 在windows下找到irc客户端就可以俄
<lokirf> vincent_liu, 可以直接用pidgin就行
<AsuraLe> debian unstable
<vincent_liu> 对喔，我忘了还有pidgin，谢啦
<xiaomo> adam8157, cat /dev/random 是什么意思啊？ .对这个比较感兴趣..
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 但是你的熟悉都要了解内核.....和quality没什么差别了阿..
<Wiky> win下也有xchat的
<xiaomo> 别怪别人要求高。 不符合要求的时候是因为自己对自己的要求低。
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 要了解一点内核
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 一点就行
<adam8157> xiaomo: 内核的熵池
<AsuraLe> caleb-: 虽然我正在努力的多了解Linux,但是，要了解内核真的还有点距离...我现在倒是能弄满足自己能用。
<lokirf> xiaomo, linuxtoy最近貌似有解释过这个随机的问题
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 恩，大概到什么程度？我马上去学习:)
<lokirf> 看完简历，我看我只能发粪途墙了
<xiaomo> lokirf, ok.我查查去.在终端试了下.好乱的码啊.. 呵呵 
<adam8157> xiaomo: wiki上有dev/random的条目
<xiaomo> adam8157, 恩.
<adam8157> xiaomo: 可以理解为内核的随机数发生器
<caleb-> xiaomo: 可以看看 /dev/urandom <- 注意多个 u 
<jarodlau> 都是 伪随即
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 然后我去你那去TT～现在想找个和Linux密切相关的工作～
<xiaomo> 恩. 了解下去.. 貌似挺有意思的.
<adam8157> jarodlau: 这个可以不算伪随机了
<ofan> AsuraLe: 做个package maintainer
<caleb->  /dev/random 不伪，但也不太真
<caleb-> 真随机很麻烦的
<AsuraLe> ofan: 那次看了一个，要做个package maintainer需要大量的时间和精力阿～
<jarodlau> 伪,真随机,得模拟 big bang,哈哈
<adam8157> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki//dev/random
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 不用，一般都是脚本自动化
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: /dev/random - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ofan> AsuraLe: 人家高中生都做的了，要啥时间经历
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 需要大量的时间和精力 <- 不是太弱就是包了太多包
 * adam8157 谁在用debian sid 问个东西
 * adam8157 谁在用debian sid 问个东西
<AsuraLe> caleb-: 不是得持续对包进行关注的么？
<caleb-> 从打包开始学习挺好的
<caleb-> 从打包开始学习，各方面慢慢都得接触到
<caleb-> AsuraLe: upstream 一般不会常常 release
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 版本间差异不大的话，打包基本就是一两分钟的事
 * jarodlau 用 arch 比sid 还稳定 blaaaaah..
<roylez_> adam8157: 不用sid
<lokirf> arch+1
<caleb-> adam8157: 都老手了，直接问吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 主席...
 * jiero 要不是电脑坏了，还在用 sid。。。
<ofan> AsuraLe: package maintainer -> system admin -> developer -> kernel developer
<roylez_> adam8157: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzEwNDkwMDg0.html
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 2011年郭德纲国庆专场郭德纲评书《济公传》（2） - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<adam8157> caleb-: sid下的ibus貌似有问题, V键会卡, 我基本确认, 别人有遇到么?
<AsuraLe> caleb-: 以前在suse的时候倒是打过包，那是因为偷懒不想老编译～
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 要追求包的品质啊
<AsuraLe> adam8157: sid是哪个版本呢？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: unstable
<jarodlau> awesome的渲染真恶心. http://yyets.com/listresource-all-1.html 有用awesome的看看字体如何? 
<kk> jarodlau ⇪ ti: 人人影视 综合 下载版 
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 报告师傅，木有遇到过你说的v键会卡住的情况
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 一直是unstable+ibus
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 拼音的时候按v然后再按a回车
<caleb-> adam8157: 直接报告 bug 嘛
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 这个，所有的输入法按v都会进入特殊模式吧？
<AsuraLe> va
<AsuraLe> a
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 会卡住好一会么? ibus会退出么?
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 报告，刚才试了一下，木有卡，但是Ibus直接重启了
<adam8157> AsuraLe: caleb- 这样的话, 我再删遍配置试试...也许是版本升级的问题
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 重启了?
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 好吧 我报bug好了
<AsuraLe> adam8157: ibus restart，可能是ibus自己的问题，或者是3.0的内核的问题
<adam8157> AsuraLe: OK 多谢
<jarodlau> va
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 因为我为了玩gnome-shell 3.2，是在ubuntu下面，但是按你说的那样按就直接ibus restart了
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 嗯
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 再次确认，不用回车，拼音下va就会restart
<alvin_rxg> jarodlau: 那啥字体和 awesome 什么关系？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: enen
<jarodlau> alvin_rxg: awesome使用的 cairo-xcb,渲染这个网页没有 gnome下好,看的蛋疼
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 你招聘招多久阿？我去补习下内核，然后你能接收我不？
<alvin_rxg> jarodlau: 是么？
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我学东西还是比较快的～你告诉大概要哪些方面，还是我直接就拿打包学习？
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 3dsp无线网卡安装后无法识别有图求真相 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350609 ch@ubuntu:~/桌面$ lsusb Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 002: ID 18ec:3288 Arkmicro Technologies Inc. Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0e0f:0002 VMware, Inc. Virtual USB Hub Bus 001  ...
<jarodlau> alvin_rxg:  是! 
<adam8157> AsuraLe: wait a sec, restarting ibus
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 你又实验了一次？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 嗯
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我也陪着你实验了几次，你就不用实验了，
<alvin_rxg> jarodlau: http://uploadpie.com/LfhAd  有啥不对么？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: :)
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 拼音中文模式v按完+任何英文字母或者回车都会重启
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 嗯 是的
<AsuraLe> 其他的不会，就是字母+回车就会restart ibus～
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 正在给ibus reportbug, 发现你是维护者
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 你招聘招多久阿？我去补习下内核，然后你能接收我不？ 我学东西还是比较快的～你告诉大概要哪些方面，还是我直接就拿打包学习？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 我们公司长期缺人
<jarodlau> alvin_rxg: 225 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   085   085   000    Old_age   Always       -       153028
<jarodlau>   9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       7084
<jarodlau>  12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       510
<AsuraLe> 那你直接招我当实习生，边做边学不好么？
<jarodlau> alvin_rxg: http://i.imgur.com/fDb6Z.png 看的显示.蛋疼
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: red hat 咋会缺人啊
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 一直缺...不好招啊
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 我决定不了啊
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 那不是最赚钱的公司么
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 一年营业额才10亿美元
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 哦～～～那给个范围吧，我学习完了就联络你～
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 那不是最赚钱的*开源*公司么
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 是的
<alvin_rxg> 呃，别说要跟 ms 比拼
<adam8157> AsuraLe: C Bash Linux...
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 这范围也太大了.......bash要到什么程度阿？shell编程么？要能编多复杂的阿？c的基础的东西我会，简单的指针应用也行～linux。。。。这就更加广泛了阿
<Wiky> C++要么
<adam8157> AsuraLe: wait a sec, 我在写邮件报bug
<adam8157> 不需要C++
<pomhg> jarodlau: 渲染调下不久好了么。http://imagebin.org/180421
<xiaomo> AsuraLe: 你是学计算机的不？
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我知道的光编程就主要涵盖了c,shell,python,lua,似乎还有其他的，比如说vala,java,qt等等
<ofan> 简单的指针应用。。。
<AsuraLe> xiaomo: 信息安全，算计算机类吧......我反正是很多东西都学过了，c++,network administrator,.net ,java.....
<xiaomo> AsuraLe: 同信息安全. 今年大几?
<jarodlau> pomhg: 一样的.fonts.conf配置文件,不一样的显示...
<AsuraLe> xiaomo: 我的c和c++可以算是一起学的....我毕业了....
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 询问dr.com 3.73 u58试用ccprox之后登陆不上的解决方式 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350611 如题，哪位大虾能解决。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ¤影★ — 2011-10-23 20:11 
<xiaomo> AsuraLe: 怎么感觉你问别人的问题跟应届生差不多...
<ofan> 有装过openbsd的没
<jarodlau> 装过freebsd.
<xiaomo> 喜欢freebsd的logo..
<AsuraLe> xiaomo: 因为我在学校的时候没有机会接触Linux，要是用Linux连网都没法上，就基本上啥都做不了了。
<AsuraLe> xiaomo: 所以我那个时候Linux仅限于网络模拟测试.....
<GNUdog> AsuraLe: 模拟过哪些测试?
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 啥bug
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: ibus现在lidaobin和我都不怎么维护了
<pomhg> jarodlau: 和cairo-xcb也没啥关系吧，就是开了xcb支持而已。gnome肯定是有配置干扰了fonts.conf。感觉就是hintstyle的区别。
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: reportbug了, 按"
<AsuraLe> GNUdog: NS2和GNS3模拟的P2P模型～我们老师的课题研究
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 汗啊，我现在都用fcitx 了
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: reportbug了, 按"v"和一个别的按键就会死一会 然后重启
<freeflyi1g> lol
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 看 我刚才写V就死了
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: ibus-pinyin的吧
<jarodlau> pomhg: 一样的配置文件....gnome默认什么都没有改..
 * GNUdog *_*
<AsuraLe> 完了， adam8157刚才又的ibus又重启了...
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 不确定, 直接报给ibus的了
<GNUdog> AsuraLe: 其他的呢？对于协议和协议栈的实现了解如何？
<jarodlau> pomhg: 别的网页都显示正常,
<AsuraLe> GNUdog: 不多，对TCP/IP有一点点的理解
<pomhg> jarodlau: 。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 烧烤ing
<freeflyi1g> GNUdog: 你实习的咋样了啊
<GNUdog> freeflyi1g: 没咋样啊
<AsuraLe> GNUdog: 那个课题就没涉及到协议那么深.....所以我的理解也没那么深，都是模型方面的东西～
<jarodlau> pomhg: 就这样了,不折腾了,写个.fonts.conf就是为了不同环境不用折腾字体..哎
<GNUdog> freeflyi1g: 继续混着呗，反正现在木有三方
<pomhg> jarodlau: 表示没遇到过你这样的情况。。。只有某一网页出问题。。。
<gebjgd> AsuraLe: 找工作呢？
<gebjgd> AsuraLe: 海投
<GNUdog> AsuraLe: P2P 的模型，做的东西也都是在应用层吧？我们网络这一块，几乎不在应用层上做文章的
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: 恩，想找个跟linux相关的工作～
<GNUdog> 基本都在第二层和第三层上
<tsllst> 考。近期被问到linux服务器安全怎么作，回答的比较差劲
<gebjgd> AsuraLe: 和我找工作的时候一样
<jarodlau> pomhg: http://i.imgur.com/Pa9iM.png 这个网页正常,http://i.imgur.com/gLze7.png 这个就不正常了..
<freeflyi1g>  GNUdog 多好啊，可以跟Herbert学习
<AsuraLe> GNUdog: 是的模型的研究，不会直接去涉及第二层和第三层，主要是算法上的设计和实现，然后通过NS2来模拟，主要针对的问题就是P2P的洪泛问题
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: 你现在工作找好了？做什么呢？
<GNUdog> freeflyi1g: Herbert Xu 负责的东西，似乎和我没有什么交集，或者说很少
<alvin_rxg> 强，都不用 mono 字体
<kevin1> nani?
<ofan> 字体一如既往的丑
<gebjgd> AsuraLe: 都上班11个月了
<pomhg> jarodlau: 你这是字体选择的问题？
<jarodlau> pomhg: 说了,和字体没有关系,我做的修改只有.fonts.conf,别的都是默认,ff的字体都没有动过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 香啊
<pomhg> jarodlau: 等其他人解答吧。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 鸡心
<jarodlau> pomhg: http://i.imgur.com/SV9sb.png 论坛的字体就正常..不折腾了
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<GNUdog> 吃饭去…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 自己烧烤其乐无穷啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 啥时候你过来。我请你吃烧烤
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有女人自然好……
<caleb-> 现在的 fcitx 说不定比 ibus 还对 KDE 更友善
<zoombut> hello everyone
<kevin1> hello 
<kk> kevin1, 好  ㍬ 
<zoombut>  请教下 如何定时升级系统。。
<zoombut>  比如说 12点升级YUM
<Wiky> ！update
<kevin1> 不是 20点？？？？？ 
<kevin1> update
<zoombut> ..   。。  我 不想占用网速。
<zoombut>    想在凌晨自动升级
<kevin1> at
<xiaomo> cron
<kevin1> cron....yeah
<kevin1> * 12 * * * 
<zoombut> THINKS
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 笔记本使用，温度过高？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350614 在网上看到一教程，分享一下： 在ubuntu 里面，swappiness的值的大小对如何使用swap分区是有着很大的联系的。swappiness=0的时候表示最大限度使用物理内存，然后才是 swap空间，swappiness＝100的时候表示积极的使用swap分区，并且把内存上的数据 ...
<caleb-> zoombut: 建议凌晨下载就好，表安装
<caleb-> zoombut: 安装时有人盯着比较安全
<zoombut> 嗯 好的
<zoombut> 谢谢了
<xiaomo> caleb-: ubuntu怎么只下载不更新？
<caleb-> xiaomo: yum 和俺不熟…
<kevin1> 我的arch里还有python2 python2.3 python 2.7 python 3.2
<xiaomo> caleb-: 额. ub是apt..我再查查吧.
<caleb-> kevin1: 要 2.3 做毛？
<caleb-> xiaomo: apt-get 加个 -d 就好
<kevin1> 它更新中有的，我怀疑当初装apache时弄的
<caleb-> 啥年代了还用 py 2.3...
<xiaomo> caleb-: 加完-d后.安装的时候还是upgrade?需要加参数不
<caleb-> xiaomo: 想装时把 -d 去掉就是
<kevin1> 我已经删掉了
<xiaomo> caleb-: ok.
<kevin1> freenode 中 arch与ubuntu最多了，还有namespace也很多。。。。。。哈哈
<makao007> 用老版本的软件,美其名曰 "稳定"
<peter6376> q
<zoombut> 。。  我又遇到问题了。。
<zoombut>  如何终止一个任务计划
<xiaomo> kill
<xiaomo> 计划任务？
<xiaomo> crontab -e
<zoombut> 已经解决了。atrm
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 今天心血来潮弄了下主题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350616 Screenshot.png Screenshot1.png Screenshot2.png Screenshot4.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 baker — 2011-10-23 21:14 
<zoombut> 。。 还是CHROME 好用
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ .. ee my opera was crash always ,,can not use..
<ineed> 谁能教教俺makefile
<zoombut> make l*** 倒是。。  
<snugglecat> zoombut, make install
<zoombut> joke 
<snugglecat> ineed, 很少有人直接写 makefile
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 你懂鸟语？
<snugglecat> ineed, 不过可以学下 makefile 的规则
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ yep .. dong a litter
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<ineed> snugglecat: 那都是直接gcc编译吗？
<snugglecat> ineed, automake, cmake 等工具吧， 一般使用一些工具来生成 makefile， 我是很少见到直接写 makefile 的
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 汗。。。a little
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ .. my eng not hen good, 
<snugglecat> ineed, 使用一些工具， 配置， 指明依赖库啥子的， 然后生成 makefile， 而不是具体写 makefile
<ineed> snugglecat: 哦
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, how to chenghu GCD use your zhongying hunhe
<snugglecat> ineed, google automake, cms, qmake
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, you qi fu I ..
<snugglecat> ineed, http://tech.sina.com.cn/s/2004-10-19/1115443045.shtml 
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: Linux下Makefile的automake生成全攻略__科技时代_新浪网
<kevin1> makefile一般都直接抄的
<snugglecat> ineed, http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-makefile/
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ t: 例解 autoconf 和 automake 生成 Makefile 文件
<ineed> snugglecat: 嗯
<snugglecat> ineed, 看看我给你的俩地址， 或请教大牛。 
<ineed> snugglecat: 嗯，谢谢
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 卸载macbuntu后出现奇怪问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350621 卸载macbuntu后，窗口变成了这幅德性，不知怎么回事儿，但是偶尔会恢复正常状态。 话说macbuntu的卸载脚本过于强力，把我原先的界面配置全改了，汗 统计信息: 发表于 由 gzjxfz — 2011-10-23 21:32 
<snugglecat> ineed, 不用， 也帮不了你， 我用的是 qmake
<tuusss> 晚上好
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 怎么欺负你了，你又不是妹纸
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, you ming ming can type Chinese ,,but you do not type,,
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, u 2, isn't it??
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, I upgade to f16 beta , but ibus was broken le ..jiu can not yong le 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, o, yuanlai is zheyang, sorry, i don't know
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, wo yiwei ni like to do this
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. ..
<step2by> 子进程最上面有句输出，（然后是循环输出），父进程sleep调度到子进程（父进程后面是kill发送软中断给子进程），当子进程没有循环时最上面那句会输出，有循环的化就不输出，为什么啊?
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. No ,, I suppert zheng ti Chinese..
<snugglecat> step2by, 最好能贴出你的源码
<snugglecat> 谁给个贴源码地址
<CyrusYzGTt> ~宅男的四個徵兆~
<CyrusYzGTt>   ∠□  ○             ！             * \○/ ★   　　     (○ ？
<CyrusYzGTt>   ╦╦└□           " ○□═            □             　　□>
<CyrusYzGTt>   ║║√√            ╦══╦           ∥          　   　|\
<CyrusYzGTt> 一回家就上PTT        每天想正妹     以當好人為樂     忘記正妹虧欠自己
<snugglecat> step2by, http://pastebin.com/ 贴你的源码。 更好理解你的问题， 最好在源码上注释下你问题点在哪
<step2by> snugglecat, 谢谢 现在又好了 不知道为什么 前面执行了N次都不行。。。
<FutureDream> ？？
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: you shu ru fa is good ?
<snugglecat> step2by, 好吧， 下次有问题， 最好能连带你的源码贴出来。 方便别人理解
<FutureDream> 终于学会聊天了
<step2by> snugglecat, 好的
<snugglecat> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ .. No ,,broken ,, gang gang na ge shi wu zai USENET ^C ^V de 
<tsllst> 新建立了一个linux-system-administrator的房间。请大家光临，讨论系统运维工程师方面的技术问题。鄙人忝在其列，shell及perl稍有所长。诚邀诸兄前往，就诸问题，分解辨析，亦一乐也。/join #Linux-System-Administrator
<FutureDream> 这里面主要讲的是汉语还是英语还是汉语拼音啊？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, wo tongqing U, ni du 道德经 zouhuorumo le 
<snugglecat> tsllst, 我小时候没都好书， 看不懂文言
<FutureDream> 我最近想制作一个关于Linux发展历程的短片，想在linux里面完成，大家给推荐一下用什么软件好一点？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. I xian zai xiu de shi MoDao ,, he fix TianChao de 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: o
 * snugglecat 无限同情 CyrusYzGTt 
 * CyrusYzGTt I zuo tian wan shang browers ICANN discovery they use centos
<snugglecat> FutureDream, 用到哪些？？ 动画？ 视频？
<FutureDream> your E wen hao hao  GOOD
<FutureDream> 主要就是图片、视频的剪辑
<snugglecat> FutureDream, dv???
<CyrusYzGTt> Q_Q
<snugglecat> AV???
<ofan> yooo
<snugglecat> FutureDream, google it
<FutureDream> 恩，差不多
<FutureDream> ok……
<ofan> tsllst: 名字又臭又长 估计没人去
<snugglecat> google "linux 视频编辑 "
<snugglecat> FutureDream, 有好几个比较出名的呢。 
<FutureDream> I will find it
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: i like freebsd.but i can't rule it
 * ofan starting installing openbsd
<snugglecat> 原来我想将一些A片做一个剪辑， 将所有下载的， 截取高潮部分，拼装一个特辑视频
<xiaohao> 囧，你太有才了
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ .. YOU ZEN ME SHUO QI FREEBSD LE ,,I NEVER GEN NI TAO LUN FREEBSD
<FutureDream> Openshot be OK?
<ineed> snugglecat: i yao
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ Orz
<tsllst> 名字长，主要是看到即可以知道谈论的主题。
<snugglecat> 配上音乐， 有一段全黑屏， 将许多叫床的声音婚姻， 配在那段黑屏。
<snugglecat> 前戏一段， 过度一段， 然后高潮一段
<ofan> #linux-sa不就完了
<xiaohao> 做个来试看下
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: why? You hate it ?
<FutureDream> ^_^ if you can ……
<Evanescence> 这里我就一看就知道你们在讨论什么......太淫荡了,各位
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ No ,, I never use the ge freeBSD
<snugglecat> 结尾是所有 av 干完后有气无力 的 收尾
<ofan> Evanescence: 哪里淫荡了
<fishoneeyed> snu
<lepetit> 为什么我的ubuntu 升级总是失败啊
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 讨论啥了， 讨论在 linux 中如何制作视频， FutureDream 要弄个linux发展历程的短片， 行不
<Evanescence> ofan: 竟然在这里悄悄的讲AV ..... 还不淫荡?
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 哦,原来如此,
<Evanescence> 你们继续
<FutureDream> 问个白痴级的问题，这里面怎么给指定人员发信息啊
<xiaohao> 点他名字
<snugglecat> FutureDream, 大名字啊
<Evanescence> FutureDream: hi
<FutureDream> ？？
<snugglecat> 像 FutureDream 酱紫
<snugglecat> FutureDream, 
<snugglecat> FutureDream, 
<snugglecat> FutureDream, 
<snugglecat> 我打字快不
<FutureDream> ！！！‘
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, wo zai qifu newbie
<FutureDream> 我点了
<FutureDream> [21:57] == Evanescence [~Evanescen@122.237.31.14] [21:57] ==  realname : stardiviner [21:57] ==  channels : #ubuntu-cn 
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,
<ofan> Evanescence: 还好了
<FutureDream> 出来的这写
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 话说美丽清纯的女优代表人类，丑陋的猥亵男代表命运，而最后的she yan，代表人类被命运所玩弄，
<Evanescence> FutureDream: .... 
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ,, I mu you gen you shuo zhe ge ,, qu find snugglecat gen you shuo
<FutureDream> 这个样子？
<snugglecat> 。。。。。。
<FutureDream> ？？
<snugglecat> ineed, :)
<snugglecat> FutureDream, 你用啥子 irc 客户端
<FutureDream> 网页
<snugglecat> FutureDream, xchat? 
<snugglecat> .....
<xiaohao> 有谁用emacs登录的？
<snugglecat> 试下打俩字按 tab 看是否会补全
<FutureDream> 我的Xchat连接不进来
<snugglecat> 如果用xchat 可以
<fishoneeyed> xiaohao: 我
<snugglecat> 试下打俩字按 tab 看是否会补全
<FutureDream> 好吧，我去找着怎么设置xchat
<snugglecat> fu[tab] => FutureDream 
<snugglecat> 试下罗
<xiaohao> fishoneeyed,请问怎么对人私聊
<snugglecat> sn[tab] => snugglecat 
<snugglecat> cy[tab][tab]=> CyrusYzGTt 
<snugglecat> FutureDream, 试下罗
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ??
<fishoneeyed> //query xiaohao
<FutureDream> I am update over，the system will rboot……see you leter
<FutureDream> later
<xiaohao> //query fishoneeyed
<snugglecat> ok
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 教人如何补全名字
<xiaohao> //guery fishoneeyed 谢谢~~
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ O ,, IC
<fishoneeyed> xiaohao: 这和用emacs没有什么关系。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 中拼 混合帝
<fishoneeyed> xiaohao: 去掉第一个斜杠。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. ??
<xiaohao> fishoneeyed: 哦 明白了
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: you are a saint ?
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ saint shi shen me yi si
<snugglecat> 我想问一下，我想天冷去北京带儿子看雪， 是不是现在普通的火车已经没有了， 是不是必须的坐高铁或动车
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 圣人
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ .. YOU too tai ju ben zun le
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: no tai ju
<snugglecat> cypeh, 你是说“你太太菊本尊了”
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ .. BS YOU.. jing ran zai bian di wu
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: saint paul . Saint ineed. Saint CyrusYzGTt
<cypeh> ？？
<snugglecat> ???
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, , 你是说“你太太菊本尊了”
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ NO
<snugglecat> cypeh, 不好意思， 忘了按俩次 [tab]了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 10.04 make错误。你可能没见过。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350628 seedcm@seedcm-ubuntu-desktop:~/my/tools/VPN/vpnclient$ ls hamcore.se2 libssl.a Makefile vpncmd.a libcrypto.a License_ReadMeFirst.txt vpnclient.a seedcm@seedcm-ubuntu-desktop:~/my/tools/VPN/vpnclient$ make ./.install.sh PacketiX Software Install Utility Copyright (C) 2004-2007 SoftEther Corporation. All Rights R ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ .. I hate xi fang jiao 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, , 你是说“你太太俱本尊了”????
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ NO
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你狠西方教？？？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, , 你是说“你太太掬本尊了”????
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. I bu li ni ,,you zai hu nao
<ineed> snugglecat: i consider his ass is fucked
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 没有胡闹， 我凑不整你说的话
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, na jiu bu yao gen wu shuo hua
<firedream> I'm back ^_^
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 想去北京看雪？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 嘴在我这
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 是的
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 儿子想看雪
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 冰箱里不是有么
<firedream> haha
<snugglecat> .... 真雪。
<xiaohao> 去哈尔滨看雪啊
<snugglecat> 天上下的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 从冰箱里拿出来扔到天上
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> 好吧
<kevin1> firedream, 你那
<firedream> 我新疆的
<kevin1> firedream, 我试一下补全功能。。。。。多谢了
<firedream> ……这里面是不是没有新疆的啊
<CyrusYzGTt> MU YOU
<firedream> ……莫非我是新疆第一人？？
<ineed> 新疆，好远啊
<kevin1> 我在塔城待过半年，那是94-95年
<firedream> kevinl一定是一个大哥级的人物
<ineed> snugglecat: 命令行的vim，怎么用？
<firedream> vi 文件名
<kevin1> no.....那时已经倒爷日幕了
<adam8157> AsuraLe: ibus-googlepinyin works fine
<ineed> Time
<AsuraLe> adam8157: but ibus-googlepinyin has it's own problem
<adam8157> AsuraLe: name one?
<firedream> ok，问今天晚上第二个白痴级的问题，咱们中国有没有一个ubuntu自由软件开发组织，哪怕民间的也算啊……
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 选字的时候有问题～
<xiaohao> firedream: 没有
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 如果输入多个字，比如已经选到第二个了要重新回去选第一个字就不行了，必须全出删除了重新输入
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 是么
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 而且选字选了一半的时候不能按左右方向键，否则会混乱掉
<firedream> 怪不得呢，从红旗到刚出道的深度，都是在系统上下功夫，没人在软件上下功夫
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 另外就是一个习惯上的问题，googlepinyin会记忆输入法的状态——即使关闭了再打开才可以
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 好像是的, 用几天报给开发好了, ibus-googlepinyin的开发我认识
<AsuraLe> adam8157: @@～～不是好像....是我确定的.....
<xiaohao> firedream: 国民生活在win的水生火热的世界：）
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 以后遇到bug要report啊, 这也是参与的一种方式 :0
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 话说上报这些bug，能不能作为我加入你那里的预备准备工作啊？要是可以的话我就努力多找，我折腾出bug很容易的啊
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 我面试的时候被问过有没有报过bug 有没有修复过bug 有没有提交过patch 有没有实现过feature
<kk> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • 求助Gnome-tweak-tool http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350632 源没有这个包， 添加ubuntu10的源仍然在软件中心没有找到，于是百度安装tweak， ./configure && make && make install 完事在菜单栏中没有此程序启动项，求命令启动或者，默认安装路径。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 unsafe — 2011-10-23 22:28 
<AsuraLe> adam8157: e～～～～我直接口头报告给你也是可以的吧？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 我又不是维护又不是开发...
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 我们的工作需要有发现, 定位, 验证bug的能力
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我说我报给你也算是上报bug了吧？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: ...kernel的可以报给我
<adam8157> AsuraLe: googlepinyin比pinyin的反应快多了, 拼音要慢的多, 感觉卡卡的
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我这里就是崩溃了我也不分布清楚是不是kernel的啊 
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 恩，pinyin就感觉动作慢摇慢摇的～
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 但是我个人感觉还是拼音好点，因为中文有选字的问题，googlepinyin一旦选字错了，尤其是打了一排据很麻烦
<adam8157> 呵呵
<ofan> all chinese input methods suck
<snugglecat> ineed, 我不用 vim 我用qtcreator。 我是 qt 奴隶， 编程都只用 qtcreator 不用其他了
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 怎么样知道一个bug是出现在哪里的？
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 或者说怎么样知道错误是不是内核的？
<cfy> 要断网了 T_T
<cfy> ofan: ...
<snugglecat> AsuraLe, 调试内核， 或者在 windows 编译并运行一次
<ofan> AsuraLe: 看debug output,看log
<AsuraLe> ofan: 这有难度～～～
<ofan> 这有毛难度
<snugglecat> AsuraLe, 将头发上的虱子放到胸口上， 如果那虱子活得更好， 那说明问题处在头发上
<AsuraLe> snugglecat: 这比喻...
<snugglecat> AsuraLe, :)，贴切把
<ofan> AsuraLe: 先了解下syslog的基本格式，看看/var/log下的文件，*nix的log都分的很清楚
<AsuraLe> ofan: 我的log文件夹下面似乎已经有大量的了
<AsuraLe> kern.log是不是就是内核的？
<snugglecat> ofan, 毛走了
<AsuraLe> mail.err是什么东西？
<ofan> snugglecat: 谁
<snugglecat> mao
<ofan> what
<snugglecat> 好吧， 开玩笑 <ofan> 这有毛难度 .......... * mao has quit (Ping timeout: 244 seconds)   
<snugglecat> 那个难度已经 quit 了
<ofan> 擦
<ofan> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjE3NjQ5NDUy.html
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: 档案20101020摩萨德“天谴”行动的疯狂血腥复仇：以色列秘密特工组织大揭秘 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<AsuraLe> Oct 17 08:59:18 AsuraLee kernel: [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable) 这种是啥意思？
<firedream> 跟老外聊天太累了，确实该学习学习英语了……
<firedream>  Well,I want to learn Linux ,But I d‘t know where to start，Before I always uses is the Microsoft Windows，By the way I’m Chinese……
<firedream> 这句话写的我好累啊……
<alvin_rxg> 不是瞬间写出来了么？
<woodboy> anyone here
<firedream> Ctrl + C
<caleb-> nobody here
<Landme> Makefile怎么写?
<ofan> man make
<woodboy> 用ati显卡的朋友们。有没有遇到这个问题，在ubuntu11.10版本用附加驱动安装私有驱动，导致再次开机时触摸板失灵，有时unity都卡死了
<woodboy> 甚至连tty都进不去
<woodboy> 有什么办法没有
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • ffmpeg 生成的 gif 动画太难看，没有颜色抖动。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350633 Code: ffmpeg -i C3魔方少女4 -vframes 92 -y -pix_fmt rgb24 -ss 0:12:01 -s 300*168 -f gif C3魔方少女.gif 这个是我生成 gif 动画时使用的命令，生成的动画颜色很难看，没有用到颜色抖动，好像也没有重新定义调色板。C3魔方少女.gif 统计信息:  ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 在伦敦举行的RSA安全会议上，RSA执行总裁Art Coviello谴责某个国家对它发动网络攻击
<CyrusYzGTt> ，RSA总裁Tom Heiser和首席技术官Eddie Schwartz则披露了攻击的更多细节。 协调合作的
<CyrusYzGTt> 攻击者伪装成熟人对RSA雇员实施了一系列鱼叉式钓鱼攻击，目的是渗透进公司网络。他们发
<CyrusYzGTt> 送了内嵌有恶意Flash文件的Excel电子表格，利用0day漏洞建立一个入侵的据点，随后再进
<CyrusYzGTt> 行组合攻击，获得SecurID数据的访问权限。RSA称，攻击者利用窃取的数据对一位客户实施
<CyrusYzGTt> 了攻击，但并没有取得成功，其它客户并没有受到影响。
<kk> CyrusYzGTt:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<Destine> roylez, ping
<woodboy> ubuntu 11.10 ati 私有驱动有问题导致触摸板失灵和系统卡死，有解决办法么
<Destine> kk, falsifiability
<kk> Destine, 我不明白。  ㍯ 
<Destine> kk, 笨。
<firedream> I will Go to bed ,You and talk to you
<kk> Destine, 它是如何让你觉得如果我哑？  ㍯ 
 * alvin_rxg 谁把 kk 升级成 Siri 吧！
<alvin_rxg> freeflying: 把 kk 升级成 Siri 吧～
<CyrusYzGTt> ..,
<yunfan> roylez: 我有个 纽曼的数码伴侣 d965 插上电脑 用lsusb可以看到Bus 001 Device 004: ID 05f7:0401 RFC Distribution(s) PTE, Ltd    但是却没办法识别出盘来
<ofan> 没人了
<yunfan> tnnd
<yunfan> 数据恢复真赚钱诶
<ofan> 赚多少
<yunfan> 我看都是几百到上千的
<ofan> 哪里看的
<yunfan> 在论坛上看到一个广告 就点过去 了
<alvin_rxg> 非专业的，软件上的恢复不难的。涉及到硬件的才麻烦
<yunfan> 我老爹一个数码伴侣叫我给他恢复 额
<yunfan> 话说一搞了编程  在身边人那里 那就是什么都会的超人了
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<alvin_rxg> 我还像个小白
<ofan> 有人装过openbsd么
<crazyAlan> 人好多。
<yunfan> http://webtv.hurriyet.com.tr/2/23415/19048371/1/iste-kaddafi-nin-son-anlari.aspx   额 卡扎菲的视频
<kk> yunfan ⇪ t: WEB TV :: Hürriyet - İŞTE KADDAFÄ°'NÄ°N LÄ°NÇ EDÄ°LÄ°RKEN AĞZINDAN ÇIKAN SON CÜMLE
<gebjgd> ls
<gebjgd> q
<gebjgd> q
<gebjgd> 刚才有集市
<firedream> 缺少mlt的sdl什么意思
<firedream> 谁知道缺少mlt的sdl什么意思？？
<ofan> 却sdl
<firedream> 怎么修补？
<snugglecat> firedream, 送花
<ofan> snugglecat: 大叔还不睡
<snugglecat> knownbad, 怎么美帝还解放啊， 占领纽约， 占领华盛顿怎么样了
<snugglecat> ofan, 我是鬼
<snugglecat> knownbad, 中国应该出兵解放美国的99%苦难人民
<firedream> ……
<firedream> snugglecat，缺少mlt的sdl什么意思，怎么修补
<alvin_rxg> mlt 是啥东西？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 应该教占领纽约的人唱 “起来，不愿做奴隶的人们....”
<snugglecat> firedream, 我是捣蛋的
<firedream> I don't konow ，是kdenlive的吧
<snugglecat> mlt=麻辣烫
<ofan> snugglecat: 来解放我吧
<happyaron> snugglecat: +1
<snugglecat> ：）
<firedream> snugglecat，你太有才了
<snugglecat> firedream, 我捣蛋的
<snugglecat> 菊花疼
<alvin_rxg> http://www.kdenlive.org/forum/mlts-sdl-module-not-found-0  ???
<firedream> There's a PPA for the development version of kdenlive here  https://launchpad.net/~sunab/+archive/kdenlive-svn
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: MLT's SDL module not found | Kdenlive
<firedream>    解释一下我刚才那菊花
<firedream> 那句话
<snugglecat> 那菊花????
<firedream> There's a PPA for the development version of kdenlive here  https://launchpad.net/~sunab/+archive/kdenlive-svn
<firedream> 老外刚给的
<snugglecat> firedream, 我说了， 我不懂的， 我纯粹捣蛋。 好了， 我不掺和了
<firedream> ！
<firedream> alvin_rxg呢？
<alvin_rxg> 我捣鸡蛋的
<snugglecat> mtls = materials ???
<snugglecat> mtls = materials ???
<firedream> 晕死，我也捣蛋吧……
<firedream> 不是
<firedream> 貌似类似windows里面插件之类的
<alvin_rxg> firedream: 那老外说让你自己整个最新的 dev 版本咯
<snugglecat> 我 "google sdl mtls" 找到 http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_68fb63d20100lf7j.html
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: sdl 用法，第 3部分：图形设计_materials_新浪博客
<firedream> https://launchpad.net/~sunab/+archive/kdenlive-svn，老外刚给的网站，正在翻译中……
<snugglecat> 该死， materials 是那博客的名字啊
<happyaron> firedream: launchpad哪有翻译
<Zypeh> 你们好
<alvin_rxg> launchpad 我没权限？……
<firedream> 我还不清楚，现在自己在翻译
<Zypeh> 有谁有FVWM教程？？
<Zypeh> 有谁有FVWM教程？？
<firedream> 不许刷屏哦
<Jagdwurst> Zypeh: man fvwm
<snugglecat> MTLS 通訊協定????
<firedream> 是MLT
<ofan> Zypeh: 没有
<ofan> Zypeh: 看官方文档
<Zypeh> ofan：看了，都是些轻描淡写
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 哦， 我搜索错了
<Jagdwurst> Zypeh: 晕，更详细的只有读代码了
<snugglecat> 组播数据链路协议,Multicast Data Link Protocol(MDL) ???
<snugglecat> firedream, 组播数据链路协议,Multicast Data Link Protocol(MDL) ???
<Zypeh> Jagdwurst, 读代码又不懂它表示什么。。。。
<Jagdwurst> Zypeh: 你确定 man -k fvwm 里面的东西对你没用?
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 啥
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 你要干嘛
<Jagdwurst> Zypeh:　或者 /usr/share/doc/fvwm* 之类的东西
<Zypeh> snugglecat, 折腾FVWM
<firedream> 是MLT
<Jagdwurst> ＭＩＴ
<snugglecat> .......
<snugglecat> 哦
<Zypeh> Jagdwurst, man -k fvwm 是什么意思？？
<snugglecat> Zypeh, http://www.cublog.cn/u/17248/links_7230.html 这个可以不， 原来有个 王根的 网页， 现在404了
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: fvwm - 我的收藏 - CVIP的BLOG
<Zypeh> snugglecat, 你有折腾过FVWM？？
<snugglecat> Zypeh, http://wenku.baidu.com/view/b641c0c2d5bbfd0a7956738d.html 这个可以不
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: FVWM简明使用指南_百度文库 
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 曾经
<Zypeh> snugglecat, 噢
<Zypeh> snugglecat, 原来是电子书来的！！
<snugglecat> 看看那 fvwm简明使用指南 吧
<snugglecat> 是啊， 原来不是， 不过 404 了
<Zypeh> 还要财富值啊啊啊啊，没关系吧，值得的
 * Zypeh 要睡了
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 要不你 google “王垠 fvwm简明实用指南”
<Zypeh> snugglecat, 好的
<Zypeh> snugglecat, 明天再来折腾神器
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 他原本的网页貌似没了， 看看有无可能还有别人转载的
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你在相思么
<firedream> snugglecat，我睡觉了……
<snugglecat> firedream, 好吧， 有人陪你吧
<knownbad> 跑步去了，好久没跑快喘死了
 * knownbad 暴毙中
<firedream> 只要今天你不来我一定睡的很好……
<snugglecat> knownbad, 哦。 准备迎接老婆大人？ 为老婆大人的即将到来， 锻炼身体？？
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 房子敲定了？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 没
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 那房子太远了，２０多公里，一小时一班车，没人一肯一起租
<alvin_rxg> 呃。都跑那么远了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你也知道那些新生国内的学生宿舍住惯了
<alvin_rxg> 不都没房子了么……
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:　宁可四人一间住学校里，也不跑出去
<alvin_rxg> 看火车貌似半个小时到学校咯？
<alvin_rxg> löl
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: ４０多分钟到市中心，市中心到学校１０多分钟
<knownbad> snugglecat: 老婆要生孩子我得工作到75以上。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 但那里环境很好，就在山脚下
<alvin_rxg> 有点小远
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 比我上学期实习的地方近多了
<alvin_rxg> 嗯。那是不错。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 哦， 我去看和谐文章去了。
<alvin_rxg> 网上应该会有人愿意合租的吧。再不然就找德国人
<knownbad> 找个女生搞不好可以献身
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: Jagdwurst 好主意
<snugglecat> 德国女人不好献身吧， 搞不好，精尽人亡
<knownbad> 最起码可以多了解下女性心理。
<Jagdwurst> 这年头遇到的女生都是有房人
<knownbad> 有个女生朋友好是好事。
<Jagdwurst> 前两天又认识一人保加利亚鎂鋁
<knownbad> 扑上
<Jagdwurst> 这周去求交往……
<alvin_rxg> 哇
<snugglecat> 女生朋友??
<knownbad> 加油
<Jagdwurst> :D
<alvin_rxg> 有机会就找个合租嘞
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 保加利亚据说女多男少，女生学理工科的也很多
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 没有……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 让你老婆转学去 karlsruhe 吧
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 为啥？
<knownbad> 太好了，没在德国找到去趟保加利亚也不错。
<alvin_rxg> 不管男的女的，先有房了再说。。
<Jagdwurst> ....心急吃不了热豆腐
<knownbad> 睡了再说。
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛一定要吃豆腐啊。同一屋檐下那个随便，外头有兴趣的你可以交往咯
<knownbad> 不用以国内的标准去看外国女孩。
<Jagdwurst> 刚开学遇到的新生很监介，不知道哪国的，见面就贴脸
<knownbad> 你不动手人家还以为你没兴趣。
<Jagdwurst> 也不乏有许多美女
<knownbad> 反正多交往多学学。
<Jagdwurst> 呵呵，理工科学校
<alvin_rxg> 贴得脸上都是化妆粉？
 * knownbad 打豆浆去
<Jagdwurst> 主要矛盾是男多女少
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:　没那么多化妆粉
<alvin_rxg> galileo xxxxxl 好无聊……
<alvin_rxg> 先有房了再说吧。像之前说的一间房3、4个人在德国不太能想象
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:　还有　galileo 看……
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 这里收不到dvbt地表波
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:　据说收到了也没 pro7
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 只有没两个台
<alvin_rxg> t 没有，还有 s。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: s 没设备
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: gebjgd 知道行情，好像也不贵，就几十块钱
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:　外办有房，两人一间
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: ２７０一月，我天天跑外办蹭去
<alvin_rxg> 外办的房间都这样……
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你上信号与系统和一些高频课了?
<alvin_rxg> å°± hfy hfs
<alvin_rxg> 因为之前又呆了一段医院，3个星期没去上课……
<Jagdwurst> hfy 啥?
<Jagdwurst> 哦
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: hfy hf-systeme
<alvin_rxg> hfs hf-schaltung
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 这里上这些课全是用现成的例子的，包括原来nocker上的那些课
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 就是整节课都在放音乐
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 放的最多的是 tschaikowski 第六交响曲
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 他会给你听各种压缩编码的区别
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 还有 quantisierungsrauschen
<alvin_rxg> 天……我肯定挂科的
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 16bit 和 24bit 的区别...
<alvin_rxg> 我现在声音很响了，但还不敏感。。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 在 fh 那里好像没哪个教授喜好这个，都没拿现成的例子
<alvin_rxg> fh 我先混过了再说。 =.=
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: fh 理论太弱了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 这里上了一星期课，每门课第一节都是从 maxwellsche gleichungen 开始一歩一歩推
<alvin_rxg> 嗯。 前天 rüsche 讲课就发下材料自己看了，然后再稍微讲下就完了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: rüsche是谁?
<alvin_rxg> kms 那个 simon rüsche
<Jagdwurst> 不知道
<Jagdwurst> 新来的？
<alvin_rxg> 光头
<alvin_rxg> 挺高的
<Jagdwurst> 就是管实验的那光头?
<alvin_rxg> 不是啊
<alvin_rxg> 呃，我不知道他管不管实验
<Jagdwurst> 那我不知道……从前没这号人
<alvin_rxg> kmt 方向的 personen 里边没他。。 =.=
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: http://www.fakultaet1.fh-hannover.de/personen/lehrende/ruesche-simon-frederik-dr-ing-lb/index.html
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: FHH - Fakultät I - Personen - Rüsche, Simon Frederik, Dr.-Ing. (LB)
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 那不是他。管实验的光头最多是个 diplomingenieur
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:　这人从前没见过
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我的fh机房帐号今天不能用了……
<alvin_rxg> 呃
 * ofan 低价出售VPS,SSH
<Pwnna> ..
<haosdent_> 国内irc频道的话除了这个还有哪些是比较好的呢？
<knownbad> http://www.baidu.com/s?bs=irc%C6%B5%B5%C0&f=8&rsv_bp=1&rsv_spt=3&wd=%D6%D0%B9%FAirc%C6%B5%B5%C0
<kk> knownbad ⇪ ti: 百度搜索_中国irc频道 
<gebjgd> 没事去什么卡鲁
<gebjgd> 中国人贼多
<haosdent_> 好像除了这个也没有什么irc的中国频道了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XML加密算法被破解 W3C标准即将重订
<haosdent_> 。。。
<haosdent_> 这个不是前几天的消息了
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: xml加密啥
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ XML加密算法被破解 W3C标准即将重订
<haosdent_> CyrusYzGTt: 同问
<CyrusYzGTt> haosdent_§ .. I de ibus broken le ,, hen nan type Chinese,, so I bu want hui dan you
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 垃圾fedora
<haosdent_> XML加密协议是一种用于服务器与服务器之间传递敏感和不敏感信息的一种协议。它的加密算法基于块加密的连缀，不过很显然，它并不是想象中的那么安全。
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: xml加密个啥
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ .. I USE fedora 16 beta..
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ,, google zhi
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 垃圾fedora, beta的更垃圾
<haosdent_> 还好啦
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 
<gebjgd> haosdent_: 好在哪里？
<haosdent_> 个人觉得相对于红旗这些垃圾好很多
<gebjgd> haosdent_: 红旗汉化与——
<gebjgd> haosdent_: 红旗汉化组？
<haosdent_> 。。。不是，有个叫红旗的国产linux发行版
<gebjgd> haosdent_: 是，红旗汉化组
<gebjgd> haosdent_: 我知道
<haosdent_> 哦哦，个人觉得那个东西摆明是骗国家的钱
<gebjgd> haosdent_: 是啊。帮咱们老百姓烧钱的
<gebjgd> haosdent_: 红旗汉化组
<haosdent_> 对了，我是小白，为什么你发的信息前面有“haosdent:”这东西呢
<gebjgd> haosdent_: 你猜
<haosdent_> 要敲那条命令才能@到你想说的对象呢?__?
<gebjgd> haosdent_: tab
<haosdent_> gebjgd, 哈哈，终于明白了，多谢大侠
<haosdent_> gebjgd,  = = ,怎么是逗号，而不是冒号
<gebjgd> haosdent_: 可以设置
<haosdent_> gebjgd, 我设下
<haosdent_> gebjgd: OK,搞定啦
<haosdent_> thank you
<haosdent_> gebjgd:  你是加班吗
<gebjgd> haosdent_: 今天是周日
<gebjgd> haosdent_: 好不好，加毛班
<haosdent_> gebjgd: 现在是周一鸟
<haosdent_> 哈哈
<gebjgd> haosdent_: 我不在东八区
<haosdent_> gebjgd: = =
<haosdent_> gebjgd: 原来如此
<haosdent_> irc能不能上图片的呢
<gebjgd> haosdent_: imagebin
<haosdent_> gebjgd: 如果能直接显示图片就和QQ群一样了
<gebjgd> haosdent_: 不喜欢
<haosdent_> gebjgd: 很讨厌QQ，但是国内很多人用，这个你就没办法了
<gebjgd> haosdent_: 有webqq
<haosdent_> gebjgd: 不是，我是指对腾讯这个公司不是很感冒。
<gebjgd> haosdent_: 没有什么感冒不感冒的
<gebjgd> haosdent_: 你是社会人。
<gebjgd> haosdent_: 你又不是国家主席
<haosdent_> gebjgd: 哈哈，也是
<haosdent_> gebjgd: 吃早餐去
<haosdent_> 拜拜
<knownbad> gebjgd: 请你吃宵夜
<kk>  06:02
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-15
<dwj> 起床
<dwj> 早上好
<dwj> 大家
<jusss> if
<jusss> pretend
<wuyazi> ubuntu下可以安装mware吗
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<jusss> some days
<wuyazi> ubuntu下怎么安装mware
<jusss> kk: .
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 启动问题，重复输入密码就是进去不了桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389836 原因是这样的今天早上我电源键硬重启了下电脑，然后输入密码，黑屏闪过，再次回到输入密码的地方。查看了下xsession-errors。下面是错误代码，百度谷歌都找不到原因。先谢谢了... (gno …
<xiang_wang> 这里有deb的packager吗？
<xiang_wang> 我有个project,想找个packager 给ub,deb打包
<imadper> imtxc: ping
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • Fedora-18-Beta-TC4-x86_64-Live-SoaS.iso http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389837 Parent Directory - Fedora-18-Beta-TC4-x86_64-Live-CHECKSUM 13-Oct-2012 23:37 532 Fedora-18-Beta-TC4-x86_64-Live-Desktop.iso 13-Oct-2012 22:41 778M Fedora-18-Beta-TC4-x86_64-Live-KDE.iso 13-Oct-2012 22:41 819M Fedora-18-Beta-TC4-x86_64-Live-LXDE.iso 13- …
<imadper> 破马呢....
<imadper> adam8157_: 中间件, 干嘛的?
<adam8157_> imadper: 库
<imadper> adam8157_: 咱公司的中间件, 纯java的?
<adam8157_> imadper: jboss嘛, 自然是java的
<imadper> adam8157_: .... 富士通的中间件, 竟然有内核模块儿
<imadper> adam8157_: 853007
<imadper> adam8157_: 我还想说, 要是咱公司的中间件也这么gaoji, 我就去投去
<adam8157_> imadper: fujitsu 是gaoji公司
<imadper> adam8157_: ...
<imadper> imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/sennheiser-sennheiser-hd449-headphones-779-yuan-orders-minus-180-and-then-100-coupons-actually-paid-499-yuan.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Sennheiser 森海塞尔 HD449 耳机　779元（下单减180，再用100券，实付499元包邮）»什么值得买
<maplebeats> imadper: 有钱淫
<imadper> maplebeats: 找到工作了?
<maplebeats> imadper:么有
<imadper> maplebeats: 去fujitsu问问吧
<maplebeats> imadper: 呃
<imadper> maplebeats: emc vmware 都在校招, 投呀!
<imadper> maplebeats: 会java吗?
<maplebeats> imadper: 你觉得他们会来重庆么
<imadper> maplebeats: 喵的, 电话面!
<maplebeats> imadper: 不会啊，会java早就不这么纠结了
<imadper> maplebeats: qq视频面!
<imadper> maplebeats: 不会java确实不好找工作
<maplebeats> imadper: nice，我去看看
<imadper> maplebeats: 我在广州, 去深圳那么近, 我同学面腾讯都是电话面的
<Sword_> ...
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • [求助]samba共享cifs文件系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389846 网络状况较复杂。存在XP，存在win7，存在ubuntu12.04。这些机器可以互访。能够ping通，能够互访FTP服务，能够互访共享，能够互用ssh登录。 现在，用ubuntu机器挂载一win7机器上的共享（需要密码，假 …
<bluezd> adam8157_: 你好有魅力啊 ～～～
<adam8157_> bluezd: 你妹...
<imadper> blued: adam8157_ 又咋了?
<imtxc> \
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • win7 ubuntu 12.10双系统,引导文件问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389848 win7 ubuntu 12.10双系统，无法将引导文件放在boot里面？ 无法挂载在boot分区 只有这个分区找不到，其他的分区都能找到 很郁闷 统计信息: 发表于 由 acmego — 2012-10-15 12:17
<jiero> 。。。晚上就没的玩了。
<jiero> 美国人都睡了。。。
<jiero> 和欧洲人玩，ping贼高。
<jiero> gebjgd: 为啥没有大陆架上的光纤啊。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 只有海里的，结果中国要连美国才能到欧洲-另外，是不是美国到欧洲的ping在100-160左右？
<jiero> bestwish: 去香港开个 vps 服务，能赚钱么。
<bestwish> jiero: 我不知道唉
<bestwish> jiero: 你要去开？？
<jiero> bestwish: 不去
<jiero> bestwish: 我没钱。
 * jiero 更没兴趣
<bestwish> jiero: 有免费的啊。。除非。那些富二代。。有钱人玩国际游戏的才开vps
<jiero> bestwish: 那些东西一点都不贵。
<bestwish> jiero: 俺觉得贵。。还不如。买吃的。。我消灭咯里。
<jiero> bestwish: 都是一个月少吃一顿午餐就能补齐的。。。
<jiero> bestwish: 或者直接买土豆吃掉当饭。
<bestwish> jiero: 话说我信奉免费。。嘿嘿。
<jiero> 。。。
<bestwish> 嘿嘿。
<bestwish> jiero: 我就没开过什么会员那写东西。。但是刷过。
<bestwish> jiero: 现在刷会员不好弄了。唉。
 * jiero 根本不知道那些是什么。
<bestwish> jiero: 额。。
<bestwish> jiero: 你没没有上班？？
 * jiero 不上班。
<jiero>  xfwm4 --replace 也有啊。
<bestwish> jiero: 这是什么啊。
<bestwish> ？？？
<jiero> xfce 的 wm
<lovetide> 有没有人手工将 Ubuntu 的 LiveCD 光盘解压到 USB，配置一下 syslinux， 并启动成功的？
<lovetide> KERNEL /LiveOS/Ubuntu/casper/vmlinuz
<lovetide> APPEND file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/LiveOS/Ubuntu/casper/initrd.lz live-media-path=/LiveOS/Ubuntu/casper splash --
<lovetide> 按上面的配置，通过 USB 启动 ubuntu 时，最终报 Unable to find a medium containing a live file system 错误
<lovetide> 我的 U 盘里现在可以启动 CentOS6、PartedMagic、Gparted、SystemRescueCD、CloneZilla、Debian6 等 LiveOS 了，就差 Ubuntu 的无法启动，不知道哪里的原因
<bestwish> 我用的光盘。。阿。
<lovetide> 光盘是没问题，我现在想做一个 MultiBoot LiveUSB，可以从一个 U 盘里启动多个 LiveOS
<bestwish> 你晚上在问。。
<bestwish> 他们好像。。不再。
<lovetide> 囧rz，大家都在过美国时间么
<bestwish> 不。有荷兰的。
<ofan> lovetide: root呢
<lovetide> ofan, root参数我也设置过，没有效果： root=UUID=72EF-7038
<Kevinyings> ee 何在？
<Kevinyings> lovetide,  uuid从来搞不懂
<ofan> lovetide: 内核参数也要写
<kk> http://bbs.wps.cn/thread-22342932-1-1.html WPS FOR LINUX
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<jusss> kk
<ofan> 都直接google docs了，用啥wps
<jusss> wps是啥
<jusss> 哇咔咔
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • 新人求解ubuntu安装时总是显示无法分区卸载dev/sda或者 / http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389853 我安装时install RELEASE时，到了显示时区时会弹出无法重新加载分区表因为dev/sda分区无法卸载或 者是/分区无法卸载。看到sudo umount -l/deviso .试过sudo umount /dev/sda 不起作用  …
<jusss> ofan: 你会cad吗
<ofan> jusss: 不会
<jusss> ofan: 哦
<jusss> ofan: 我们苦逼的学校开了cad课
<jusss> 很不爽
<adam8157_> bluezd: “你们用盗版的时候有想过做出这款软件的程序员吗？！他们该如何养家糊口？！” “哈哈哈别逗了程序员哪有家要养啊”
 * jusss 讨厌cad
 * jusss 感觉山寨机很强大
<bluezd> adam8157_: 哎，说道人家痛处了。
<adam8157_> bluezd: "人家"
<ofan> adam8157_: 有家世的人啊
<adam8157_> ofan: 没
<ofan> adam8157_: 没？
<kk> ofan, google doc 要翻墙
<ofan> kk: 翻墙又不难
<ofan> kk: ipv6就行
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 現在是人機合一？？
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • Lubuntu系统“注销”按钮怎么编辑？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389856 有谁知道怎么编辑Lubuntu系统里面的“注销”按钮里面的选项，比如想把“休眠”选项去掉。 统计信息: 发表于 由 fengjin2012 — 2012-10-15 13:26
<kk> ofan, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍥ 
<kk> 难的
<tryit> 在北京上海打工的朋友们，孩子上学问题怎么办呢？以后的高考呢？
<jiero> 不高考，直接教育
<jiero> 不上学，丢回家。
<tryit> jiero, ……
<jyfl987> 高考有毛意义？
<jyfl987> 从小仍家里看公开课好了
<jyfl987> 不过学校有个社会交往功能 这个还真不知道怎么办
<imadper> jyfl987: intel 的nhm, 是架构还是啥?
<jiero> jyfl987:  胖胖。办班。
<jyfl987> imadper: 我不知道 只知道有个 尼德兰架构
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩. 谢谢
<jyfl987> jiero: 自己都半调子 不过中国有在家教育联盟的 你可以去看看
<jyfl987> imadper: 如果不是intel的话 高通有个 npm 呵呵
<imadper> jyfl987: 不是很懂... 貌似这个东西支持memory的hot-add
<jyfl987> Inside Intel Nehalem Microarchitecture - Notur
<jyfl987> nhm 好像还真是 尼德兰架构 额
<imadper> jyfl987: gaoji... nehalem.... nhm...
<jyfl987> nhm
<jiero> jyfl987: 现在开始办，共同进步-合作社～
<imadper> jyfl987: 这缩写缩的....
<jyfl987> jiero: 共进社是革命团体 我怕我才开课就被土共给查封
<jyfl987> imadper: 我这只是猜测啊 无责任的
<bluezd> imadper: Nehalem/Westmere/SandyBridge/Ivybridge
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩, 很gaoji了
<jiero> jyfl987: 。也是。
<jyfl987> sandybridge名字不好 缩写是 sb
<imadper> blued: 这nhm的缩写...
<jyfl987> 英文是沙桥 寓意也不好
<imadper> jyfl987: snb吧... 大家都这么缩写..
<fhmdgxs> 好歹不是nmb
<jyfl987> 下个架构大概是 StealBridge
<jyfl987> GoldenBridge
<jyfl987> DiamonBdridge
<jyfl987> C60Bridge
<imadper> fhmdgxs: nmb是做轴承之类的硬件厂商....
<jiero> jyfl987: 不过一般不是叫做 snb吗？
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 日本牌子...
<fhmdgxs> cnmb有么
<jyfl987> jiero: 我是按中文习惯么
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 这就不知道了....
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 有 中国国家导弹防御系统 lol
<fhmdgxs> 我们原来有个产品 简称sx
<imadper> jyfl987: http://www.cnmb.cn/newslist/?63_1.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 首页--手机报
<imadper> fhmdgxs:
<imadper> 人民币在ISO4217体系中简称为CNY，不过国际上更常用的缩写是RMB，这就造成了群众对人民币认知的困惑；新版人民币巧妙的解决了这个问题英文缩 写取CNY的前半部分和RMB的后半部分，将缩写正式更改为CNMB，终结了一套人民币两套缩写的混乱局面。
<jiero> jyfl987:  学羽毛球很麻烦。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<jyfl987> jiero: 这还用学？
<ofan> imadper: .....
<jiero> jyfl987: 当然，要学专业打法。。。
<imadper> ofan: 早~
<ofan> 准备睡觉
<jyfl987> jiero: 无聊
<jyfl987> 蛋今天怎么不说话了
<jyfl987> 这里谁主要用c的?
<jiero> jyfl987:  恩。游戏啊。
<fhmdgxs> 今天联想笔记本北京免费清洁
<fhmdgxs> 去享受了一下， 结果清的过程中把键盘弄坏了， 明天又去免费换键盘
<jyfl987> 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<ofan> jyfl987: C++的撸过
<fhmdgxs> 换完就成新的了哈哈
<jyfl987> 有哪个alloc库可以在mmap句柄上分配内存的？  ofan
<imadper> jyfl987: 弱弱的问下, mmap句柄是啥?  cc ofan
<hamo_Emm> roylez_: 基尾席？
<hamo_Emm> roylez_: 不用上班？
<hamo_Emm> adam8157_: 尾蛋
<adam8157_> hamo_Emm: gaoji 蛤蟆
<hamo_Emm> adam8157_: 终于折腾完了
<hamo_Emm> adam8157_: 我下午还得面试...
<adam8157_> hamo_Emm: 谁家
<hamo_Emm> adam8157_: 你帮我修那个gtk的bug吧..
<hamo_Emm> adam8157_: 面校园招聘的娃娃啊
<adam8157_> hamo_Emm: 啧啧
<adam8157_> hamo_Emm: 咱不懂gtk
<hamo_Emm> adam8157_: 咱也不懂
<hamo_Emm> adam8157_: 但咱成功建了第一个自己的ppa
<imadper> hamo_Emm: 你是为了讨好c家?
<hamo_Emm> imadper: C家出的题这是
<imadper> hamo_Emm: 这个不难吧...
<imadper> hamo_Emm: 那个lp上面有教程... 一步步的跟着做....
<imadper> hamo_Emm: 难点在于, 打包的时候需要ubuntu的系统... 舍不得重装... 你用的虚拟机嘛?
<ofan> jyfl987: mmap是已经分配了的
<adam8157_> Known_issue: 愁苦啊
<Known_issue> adam8157_: 又咋了?
<Known_issue> adam8157_: matt又欺负你了?
<adam8157_> Known_issue: 看见你这nick就愁苦啊
<adam8157_> bluezd: ^^
<Known_issue> adam8157_: 我也愁苦... 我这里一个case, 要我hot-add memory...
<hamo_Emm> Known_issue: 找hoho
<Known_issue> blued: 我这nick怎么了?   cc adam8157_
<adam8157_> Known_issue: 周六有讲memory的hot-plug
 * bluezd 心烦咋办
<adam8157_> bluezd: 割了
<Known_issue> adam8157_: 是吗? 那天我妹子让我陪她去划船....
<Known_issue> adam8157_: 泥玛, 大风天儿...
<hamo_Emm> Known_issue: 你妹纸是不是还穿了个白裙子
<Known_issue> hamo_Emm: 不知道你在说什么.
<bluezd> ......
<Known_issue> hamo_Emm: 不过我想跟你说, 滚粗!
 * Known_issue 卧槽, 都两点半了!
 * Known_issue 继续干活...
<fhmdgxs> 搞硬件的啊
<tenzu> ada
<tenzu> adam8157_: 肿么有尾巴了
<jyfl987> ofan: mmap是给你一个大堆的指针 我要在这个大堆上再分配
<adam8157_> tenzu: 周末公司断网, 验证丢了
<tenzu> adam8157_: 可怜
 * hamo_Emm momo tenzu 
<roylez_> adam8157_: 977 hiz channel 听到了 gangnam style ....
<roylez_> adam8157_: 棒子逆天了
<adam8157_> roylez_: =,= 我觉得这歌一点也不带感...
<Patrick_DJ> Hello, everyone.
<roylez_> adam8157_: 你弱爆了
<adam8157_> roylez_: =,=
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ... 我有个项目11月要搞定，4k TTA
<tenzu> hamo_Emm: 黑毛你要逆天?
<hamo_Emm> tenzu: momo也逆天？
<tenzu> adam8157_: 不许黑我肛男style
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 让它去死吧...
 * hamo_Emm momo adam8157_ roylez_ bluezd Known_issue 
<Known_issue> hamo_Emm: 你怎么了?
<tenzu> hamo_Emm: 你这是求基友的信号么?
<hamo_Emm> 。。。
<tenzu> 肛男塞袋
 * hamo_Emm 抠腚去！
<adam8157_> tenzu: ...
 * tenzu 黑毛果然肛男也
<ofan> jyfl987: 那是已经分配的，你可以自己实现一个memory pool来管理,而且mmap也有范围
<ofan> hamo_Emm: 抠谁的
<roylez_> tenzu: 肛男黑毛
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席V5
<Known_issue> jyfl987: 那个确实是已经分配的了. 而且, mmap句柄, 在用户态能看到嘛? 只有个指针吧...
 * hamo_Emm 求别黑！
<Known_issue> hamo_Emm: 你要想想, 为啥大家都黑你~   LOL
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 请教：怎么更改Lubuntu系统默认登陆的用户啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389864 请问有谁知道怎么样更改Lubuntu系统默认登陆的用户和方式吗？安装的时候我设置了一个普通用户自动登陆，但是我现在想改成使用root用户登陆，在哪里更改呢？O(∩_∩)O谢谢！  …
<ofan> hamo_Emm: 杠男蛤蟆
<jyfl987> Known_issue: 你没明白
<jyfl987> ofan: 我要的就是 像malloc或者类似的库 只不过他是在 mmap返回那个堆上分配
<jyfl987> 这样我程序运行中用到的内存都可以镜像到文件了
<Known_issue> jyfl987: 哦, 这回理解了.
<byzantium> 大家好   有做过vs编译的吗
<ofan> jyfl987: 要么自己写个，要么用现成的memory pool/vfs库
<byzantium> 我现在有个问题 就是  工程的深度在超过260个字符之后 编译就会报错
<jyfl987> ofan: 微菜找了个vmalloc
<ofan> jyfl987: 那个不符合你说的
<jyfl987> ofan: 完全符合
<jyfl987> Vmalloc is a library for dynamic memory allocation. It enables applications to create and allocate from regions of memory.
<byzantium> 有人遇到过吗
<jyfl987> allocate from regions of memory
<ofan> jyfl987: void * vmalloc(unsigned long size)
<jyfl987> ofan: 这有什么问题？
<ofan> jyfl987: 你要的不是在mmap上分配的？
<jyfl987> ofan: 他可以在mmap上分配 我主要就是要在一段指定范围的内存里分配 至于用mmap我是为了特殊目的
<Known_issue> ofan: 他就是想操作mmap出来的那段内存
<Known_issue> ofan: 往那里面考数据之类的.
<ofan> jyfl987: vmalloc能指定内存范围？
<jyfl987> Known_issue: 你确实明白了
<Known_issue> jyfl987: 不过我不知道有啥好的方法... 只能自己来手动控制那片区域吧... memcpy之类的...
<adam8157_> hamo_Emm: gtalk上咋不说话
<ofan> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/43a39d58gw1dxuxijm9rtj.jpg
<fhmdgxs> 他这个要求应该是实时读吧， 写他知道写哪去么， 如果只读怎么不写个独立线程， 实时dump
<ofan> 他需要的是mmap实现的memory pool
<fhmdgxs> 目的是为了读还是写， 想要是有本质目的的， 但想要的方式不一定是解决问题的最好方式
<jyfl987> dump扯淡了
<jyfl987> redis就是dump的
<jyfl987> 载入很烦
<user8888> hi
<user8888> 天气冷了，记得要多穿件衣服
<jyfl987> 如何获取一个用户的home目录呢
<kk> user8888, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<ofan> jyfl987: $HOME啊
<user8888> 有人推荐靠谱的android 平板否？
<user8888> 特别是如果能够安装linux的android平板就最好了
<jyfl987> 但是py下呢
<jyfl987> user8888: android就是linux
<user8888> jyfl987: 我是指可以安装ubuntu、debian等套件的，:)
<ofan> jyfl987: os.environ['HOME']
<user8888> jyfl987: 搞个双启动，用处就打了
<jyfl987> ofan: 恩 要的就是这个
<user8888> 靠谱android平板似乎很少
<jyfl987> user8888: 智器的可以
<user8888> jyfl987: 完全不靠谱，国产的品控、做工、售后都不靠谱
<wujie> 大家好啊
<wujie> 什么阿
<jyfl987> user8888: 那就nexus 7 肯定有人给他装ubuntu的
<kk> wujie, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<user8888> jyfl987: 倒是看上了华硕的，tf700
<wujie> 我用acer笔电
<jyfl987> user8888: 我也觉得tf的不错 就是贵
<user8888> jyfl987: 本来我也准备nexus 7的，不过7寸小了一点，看文档稍微差了一些
<user8888> jyfl987: 是啊，东西似乎是不错，就一个字，贵！！
<jyfl987> 不过话又说来 没钱你说什么产品
<user8888> jyfl987: 关键在国内似乎还很难买到
<jyfl987> 没钱扯什么品控
 * adam8157_ 愁苦, 打球去
<user8888> jyfl987: 好吧，我有钱，看上了tf700.但是，有钱似乎也没处买去啊～～
<jyfl987> user8888: 有钱怎么买不到 淘宝有的
<jyfl987> 有钱买坦克都可以 何况是小小的平板
<user8888> jyfl987: 淘宝上面也很少，问了问，似乎不太靠谱，想配个底座，都没有，也没有32GB的，只有64GB的
<user8888> jyfl987: 就搞不懂，既然已经有了行货了，asus咋连铺货渠道都做的那么差
<October21>  Android平板硬件不成熟，不成体系，无后续支持，现在貌似只有智器有官方支持
<user8888> jyfl987: 枪哪里有卖？哈哈，我到想买个玩玩
<jyfl987> user8888: 你有钱还管这些干嘛 要是拿不住 两个版本都买回来不就知道了
<jyfl987> user8888: 枪有
<user8888> October21: 扯，android平板啥时候智器能排上号？三星、华硕
<October21> 真不是钱的问题，主要是没人维护，至少要像HD2一样
<user8888> jyfl987: 本来想在本地经销商这边看看是否有的，都找不到。
<user8888> jyfl987: 目前只能退而求其次，淘宝看看了，
<user8888> jyfl987: 本来还想海淘的，但贵重物品，怕意外，增税、丢失啥的。国外感觉还挺便宜的
<fhmdgxs> 买个智器 支持国货
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu主页到论坛的链接 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389872 问一个很小白问题， 在ubuntu主页www.ubuntu.org.cn上好象看不到任何指向论坛的链接。大家找到了吗？ 论坛那么冷清和这个有没关系？？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Nakedpig — 2012-10-15 15:50
<jyfl987> user8888: 有钱怕啥 多买几个
<jyfl987> 有钱可以雇佣阿蛋给你维护
<Sword_> 其实...阿蛋是谁
<user8888> jyfl987: 说笑了，钱也要花挣，捡钱还要起早呢
<jyfl987> user8888: 说到底还不是没钱的问题
<user8888> jyfl987: 不，和钱相关，但不是完全由钱决定
<Sword_> *:
<bigpotato> 大家好，问个vim的问题
<bigpotato> 有人用过ProtoDef这个插件吗
<jyfl987> user8888: 在你有钱之前完全由钱决定 你有了钱以后当然要看品质了
<Oooops> 没。啥破插件
<user8888> jyfl987: 有钱：>1$以上，没钱: < 1000rmb。大部分人处于有钱和没钱之间。所以，是由脑袋决定。
<user8888> jyfl987: 有钱：>100000000$以上，没钱: < 1000rmb。大部分人处于有钱和没钱之间。所以，是由脑袋决定。
<ofan> user8888: 7寸看文档不差
<ofan> user8888: nexus 7 dpi高
<user8888> ofan: 似乎很面前，我有一个kindle，6寸的，自己比较感觉会很累，10寸的更加合适。
<user8888> s/面前/勉强
<chenhaixiao> 用了三年的笔记本风扇坏了，是去修一修还是买个新笔记本呢？
<maplebeats> chenhaixiao: 换！
<tryit> chenhaixiao, 换个风扇～
<user8888> 对，换个电脑，促进内需，:-D
<tryit> chenhaixiao, 前两天我刚换了个键盘，50rmb
<chenhaixiao> tryit: 现在修电脑拆机就要一百吧
<tryit> chenhaixiao, ……笔记本自己拆啊
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • ThinkPad T400安装Ubuntu的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389874 我想问一下，ThinkPad T400安装Ubuntu是否会出现CPU风扇很响的问题。请有安装过的朋友能帮忙解答一下。 我安装Opensuse，怎么弄，都感觉风扇很响。 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 latentfruit — 2012-10-15 …
<October21> A卡驱动
<masterlvng> whois lmh
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，Ubuntu 11.04 要怎么配置6to4隧道？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389876 如题，急求... 统计信息: 发表于 由 wududatu — 2012-10-15 8:58
<Patrick_DJ> chenhaixiao: You can buy a new laptop which don't need fan, then you don't need to worry about this kind of issue. :D
<maplebeats> Patrick_DJ: you mean MBA?
<Patrick_DJ> maplebeats: I don't understand what MBA is...
<maplebeats> Patrick_DJ: MAC BOOK AIR
<Patrick_DJ> maplebeats: I see, yes, similar one.
<bestwish> .........
<chenhaixiao> Patrick_DJ: oh, my god, I have to sell my kidney
<Patrick_DJ> chenhaixiao: ... 0_0
<bestwish> 都别潜水了啊。。
<chenhaixiao> 发现firefox 17 home page上的只要链接一点开就是出现两个重复新标签啊，另外addon菜单也打不开，是bug，还是我自己设置出了问题？
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs中使用gdb的问题！emacs截获ctrl导致gdb中无法增加断点。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389879 我在emacs中使用gdb调试程序，中间把gdb conintue之后想再打断点，shell下应该是ctrl-c，但是emacs会截获ctrl，导致gdb中无法接收ctrl-c。 请问各位大侠怎么解决？ 谢谢！ 统计信息:  …
<chenhaixiao> beta版bug？
<bestwish> chenhaixiao: kk是机器人。。
<chenhaixiao> KK是机器人吗？
<chenhaixiao> 我们公司也有个kk的，不知道是不是同一人
<bestwish> chenhaixiao: 是的它是机器人。/
<bestwish> chenhaixiao:你学的是什么啊。、
<chenhaixiao> bestwish: 生物的
<bestwish> chenhaixiao: 额。
<bestwish> chenhaixiao: 以为你学的电脑编程的呢。、
<chenhaixiao> bestwish: 我们公司生物和编程的都有
<bestwish> chenhaixiao: 哇塞。。
<bestwish> chenhaixiao: 看来你懂的不少哦。
 * jiero 把 kindle 掉了。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> ....
 * lovetide ?
 * lovetide 终于搞定了 ubuntu liveusb
<cherrot> Freebuilder: 早啊～
<cherrot> roylez_: 乐乐早～
<Freebuilder> cherrot, 早
<cherrot> eexpress: ee早～
<jiero> cherrot: 兔子早。
<cherrot> jiero: 早  你也在啊
<jiero> cherrot: 恩。在。
 * cherrot 好久没来了额
<jiero> cherrot: 对啊。小兔子太累了，还在为十分努力吗？
<cherrot> jiero: 今天项目上线 安排我值班……
<cherrot> jiero: 不过好处是明天就不用上班啦～～～
<jiero> cherrot: 在十分继续征程呢。
<cherrot> jiero: 你的汉语太难懂了。。。
<jiero> cherrot:  tencent 吗。十分。
<cherrot> jiero: 哦。。。 俩五毛 ～
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<cherrot> jiero: lol
<jiero> cherrot: 你累过头了
<cherrot> jiero: 没办法。。。做产品的定了某天上线  做技术的就得干啊……
<jiero> cherrot: 。我没钱。
<haixiaochan> cherrot: 唉，和你比，我很不合格啊，我的一个项目经常拖，结果外面销售的同事都怒了。
 * jiero 看到一队一队更累得人。
<jiero> haixiaochan: 你不是新人了吧。
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu 12.04 语言应用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389883 ubuntu 12.04 使用wubi安装的 重启安装的时候我不在没有选择安装语言 等我进入系统修改时在更改系统语言里只有中文一种选择但是下面的应用到系统却是灰色的无法点击 怎么处理 哪位高手帮帮忙 统 …
<_____aaaa> 有活人么？
<dwj> ls
<dwj> .
<dwj> s
<dwj> s
<cherrot> dwj: do not flood
<jiero> cherrot: spam 是什么意思。我很不懂很不懂。
<cherrot> jiero: 垃圾邮件 垃圾信息 都叫spam啊
<jiero> cherrot: 打枪也有。
<cherrot> jiero: what? 咋可能
<cherrot> jiero: urban terror ?
<jiero> cherrot: 恩。
<jiero> 那个让我很茫然
<cherrot> jiero: 你在哪看到了
<jiero> cherrot:  任何重复的发射动作都好像 spam 的。。。
<cherrot> jiero: 哦 散射模式
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<cherrot> jiero: 的确和垃圾邮件很像～
<mayli>  
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04 安装NVIDIA Geforce 610M显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389889 本人的电脑是联想 昭阳E49A I5处理器，显卡是NVIDIA Geforce 610M显卡驱动。在官网下载了linux 64NVIDIA Geforce 610M显卡驱动，参照wiki的安装方法。安装成功后重启，电脑就变成640*480的分辨率，并 …
<mao>  hi
<kk> mao, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<mao> 怎么让thunderbird回复邮件的分隔线是横着的？
<Freebuilder> 平板电脑。16G 的机器怎么只显示 13.24G？1G RAM 任务管理器显示也只有 724M。
<zlei> 谁对gtk比较熟啊?是不是没个窗口都有一个display来包含
<jiero> Freebuilder: 。。。都被系统保留了
<jiero> Freebuilder: 你的肯定是android
<Freebuilder> jiero, 是安卓，还 3.2
<jiero> Freebuilder:  我对 它无了解，只是猜测。
<user88881> Freebuilder: 很正常吧，androi的的手机就是这样的
<Freebuilder> 我就当固态硬盘也是按 1000 算的，那也该是 14.9G。RAM 则从为听过有按 1000 算的。
<Freebuilder> 从未听过
<jiero> Freebuilder: 系统保留不让你用是有的。
<user88881> Freebuilder: 系统保留一部分
<jiero> Freebuilder: 就是完全的让你无法调用
<Freebuilder> jiero, 算了，不纠结了。
<jiero> Freebuilder: 就不会出现系统被拖跨的事情。
<jiero> Freebuilder: 据说微软的移动操作系统也是这样。
<Freebuilder> jiero, 它不该不显示。
<Freebuilder> jiero, 核心页面占用也应该显示个容量嘛。
<jiero> Freebuilder: 为啥呢。反正你也无法主动用。
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 强烈推荐的ubuntu截图自动上传软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389892 软件名:screencloud 官方网址： http://screencloud.net/ 安装:sudo apt-get install screencloud 总结：很方便很强大，必装软件。 很好的软件分享了~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2012-10-15 20:01
<bestwish>  话说怎么美人了。
<lightning1141> 新X没有声音, 有人遇到过吗?
<lightning1141> 好安静...
<haixiaochan> 不是没人了，是大家都认为沉默是金
<wujie> 大家好啊
<kk> wujie, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<AK_47> wujie, hello
<haixiaochan> banshee播放器有歌词插件没？
<cherrot> SMPlayer 在win下竟然没有声音  换所有的输出设备都不管用，真是但疼
<October21> banshee可以用OSD Lyrics
<haixiaochan> October21: 谢了，试试去
<October21> OSD Lyrics是国人开发的外挂程序
<kk> 新 华中校区 • 长沙航空职业技术学院ubuntu讨论区 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389897 让我们共同学习、讨论ubuntu！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hunan113 — 2012-10-15 20:37
<zeng> 大家好， 我ç”it为什么中文不能正常显示
<zeng> 大家好， 我ç”it为什么中文不能正常显示
<imadper> adam8157: 最近有在米国亚马逊买东西的计划没?
<adam8157> imadper: 已经给p姐下了paperwhite的单了
<adam8157> imadper: 怎么?
<imadper> adam8157: 没事, 有计划的时候叫上我
<adam8157> imadper: 要买超级犇?
<adam8157> imadper: 随时可以帮你买
<imadper> adam8157: 不...买不起...
<imadper> adam8157: 我买的东西都不超过十美元...
<imadper> adam8157: 所以, 只能你买东西的时候蹭单了
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<jiero> adam8157。。。我的kindle掉了。。。
<adam8157> imadper: 啥
<adam8157> jiero: 丢了?
<jiero> adam8157 给我买一个吧。
<imadper> adam8157: 我能说是耳机吗?
<adam8157> jiero: 哪一款
<jiero> adam8157 算了，。。没钱。
<adam8157> ..
<imadper> whitepaper那东西死贵, 还小..
<jiero> 掉了。掉了。
<imadper> 真心觉得nook的比amazon的好... cc jiero
<jiero> imadper: 真心的说。没见过nook。也没见过别人的kindle
<imadper> jiero: 我们班车上有个人来用nook来看书
<jiero> imadper: 班车。。。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求hp1000-1116tx安装win7和ubuntu的可行方案！！！急急急！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389900 由于所学专业，要安装ubuntu，求大神指导！！！电脑上已经安装上了win7，如何在F盘安上ubuntu？？？ 本人笔记本的显卡是redeon7450 统计信息: 发表于 由 火球7号 — 2012-1 …
<imadper> jiero: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.42.64a002&id=17060272494
<jiero> imadper: 我认为坐车看书的都神，超过10分钟就恶心了
<imadper> kk: 我差点儿以为你是在给我解析地址....
<imadper> jiero: 我每天呀!
<kk> imadper, 加利福尼亚州。  ㍭ 
<jiero> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> kk: .... ....
 * adam8157 立志要像某人一样洗白白!!!
<jiero> kk:  拍拍 imadper
<pityonline> mac 居然不能平铺窗口呀
<imadper> jiero: nook支持多指触控的电纸书...
<jiero> adam8157 洗澡就变白吗？
<imadper> adam8157: 洗白白什么意思?
<lightning1141> 新X没有声音, 有人遇到过吗?
<jiero> imadper: 看到你我就想到了 imtxc 的照片，然后就止不住的笑。。。
<jiero> lol
<imadper> IM
<imadper> imtxc: 你在?
<jiero> imtxc 不在。。。
 * jiero 太浪费了。
<BluebirdShao> 有没有人知道如何制作那些漂亮的木板背景呀？
<BluebirdShao> 我看到好多 android 软件的背景都非常的漂亮
<eexpress> roylez_: 你那vip3天，还有？
<pityonline> test
<kk> pityonline, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<pityonline> 我掉线了吗？
<mayli> 
<mayli> pityonline: yes
<pityonline> GFW 好像又发功了……
<mayli> 感觉好像gfw开始干扰ipv6了
<kk> 新 华中校区 • 长沙航空职业技术学院ubuntu讨论区 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389903 让我们共同讨论、学习ubuntu 统计信息: 发表于 由 hunan113 — 2012-10-15 21:32
<widon> adobe reader可否像firefox一样建立标签页来打开新文档阿
<ansik> what ?
<haixiaochan> 用foxit
<haixiaochan> adobe貌似是不行的
<baidu> http://www.md5cracker.pl/l.php?page=115936 提取haslo段 正则怎么写阿
<kk> baidu,啥网址y Strona 115936
<widon> haixiaochan, linux下的foxit很搓阿
<baidu> 求帮助
<baidu> 美人吗？
<haixiaochan> baidu: google
<baidu> 没人吗
<baidu> 谷歌半天拉
<baidu> 没学过正则 云里雾里的！...
<widon> haixiaochan, linux下的foxit好像功能很少，没有这个功能
<imadper> baidu: 句子贴上来, 想提取什么我们帮你想
<baidu> 就是要提取 haslo 这个段的数据
<imadper> baidu: 懒得去看网页源码... 你直接贴上来要过滤的句子吧
<baidu> 我不会写阿...
<baidu> 求各位大牛帮助
<imadper> baidu: 等我吃完柚子帮你看看吧.. 不过我也水, 不一定能帮到你...
<baidu> 好 谢谢！
<imadper> baidu: 刚看了一下, 感觉用awk容易吧...
<baidu> 刚才问人写了一个 grep "\b0\w\{3,10\}"  但是这个只能抓到带0开头的...
<imadper> baidu: 正则得多想会儿.
<imadper> baidu: 你那里本来也是0开头的呀...
<baidu> 都是 td 标签 都不知道怎么弄
<baidu> 我有其他页面也要抓
<baidu>  其他页面带字母 字符 之类的
<imadper> 恩, 要是只找到特性, 那就太简单了... 那人写的太弱了..
<baidu> （<td[/w]*>.*</td>）{1,3}<td>(.)*</td> 群里有个人写了个 javascript下用的 叫我试试 但是我用的是grep
<imadper> baidu: 那个haslo字段里, 都是数字或者字符是吗? 大小写呀?
<baidu> 大小写也有
<imadper> baidu: grep不支持环视吧?
<baidu> 不知道 第一次使用
<baidu> grep -o "\td>[^<]\+" 刚东拼西凑的一句
<baidu> td>id
<baidu> td>data
<baidu> td>hash
<baidu> td>haslo
<baidu> td>2012-01-10 05:15:36
<baidu> td>684af40ba44cd54cce439446afc375af
<baidu> td>0912137096
<baidu> td>2012-01-10 05:15:36
<kk> baidu:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么解决风扇响的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389910 我想问一下，ThinkPad T400安装Ubuntu是否会出现CPU风扇很响的问题。请有安装过的朋友能帮忙解答一下。 我安装Opensuse，怎么弄，都感觉风扇很响。 统计信息: 发表于 由 latentfruit — 2012-10-15 22:43
<imadper> baidu: perl -pe '/\b.*\b(?=<\/td><\/tr>)/'
<baidu> imadper, 不行的
<imadper>  
<imadper> baidu: 为什么?
<baidu> 试了不行哦
<imadper> baidu: 那里不匹配了?
<imadper> baidu: 在我这里可以呀
<baidu> curl -s  http://www.md5cracker.pl/l.php?page=1 |perl -pe '/\b.*\b(?=<\/td><\/tr>)/'
<kk> baidu,啥网址y Strona 1
<baidu> 我这样试的..
<imadper> baidu: 出来什么?
<baidu> 全部源码都出来拉
<imadper> baidu: ..... 你应该去找, 那个表格的代码!! 就一行那个!
<imadper> baidu: 你怎么也得写两个正则的.
<imadper> baidu: curl -s xxx | grep "haslo" | perl xxxxx
<baidu> http://ilexes.blog.51cto.com/705330/470992  看这个跟我那个好像差不多
<kk> baidu,啥网址y 取双色球开奖结果 - 冬青 - 51CTO技术博客
<pityonline> 网络杯具死了！
<pityonline> 号称 10M 的宽带，老掉线
<baidu> curl -s xxx | grep "haslo" | perl xxxxx 不行的
<imadper> baidu: 为啥? 直接说哪里不行...
<baidu> 我试了！
<imadper> baidu: 结果是啥. 说一下
<imadper> baidu: 哪里不行再改
<baidu> 还是显示全部源码出来
<imadper> baidu: 怎么会, 你grep "haslo", 别的行就没了呀
<baidu> 你可以本地试试阿
<imadper> baidu: 哦, 换行符的问题.... 这个渣网站...
<imadper> baidu: 不对!! 在我这里已经正常了呀!
<imadper> baidu: 你自己看去, 哪里是全部源码呀!
<imadper> baidu: 已经正确匹配了
<baidu> 求截图看看
<imadper> baidu: 你自己自己看, 你得到的不是全部的源码. 是匹配之后的那一行. 不过那一行超级长
<baidu> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=232029 我抓图了 你看看
<imadper> baidu: 对呀
<adam8157> imadper: 啧啧
<imadper> baidu: 这不是全部源码呀!
<imadper> baidu: 这是匹配的了呀! 只不过perl没有高亮而已
<imadper> adam8157: ... grep不支持环视...
<baidu> 恩！
<\rs> imadper: grep -P
<imadper> \rs: -P
<imadper> \rs: 这么gaoji...
<adam8157> imadper: 这么高级的概念
<imadper> adam8157: 马甲哥才gaoji...
<imadper> adam8157: 我擦.. 好像被贪心了... 从此
<imadper> adam8157: 好像被贪心了... cc \rs
<imadper> adam8157: grep支持\d这样的不?
<adam8157> imadper: 不会不支持吧
<baidu> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=232030 我是想这样把结果直接显示出来
<imadper> baidu: 375af</td><td>0912137096</td></tr><tr><td s    你是想只匹配里面的 0912137096?
<baidu> 不是阿 其他页面haslo字段有字符 有字幕
<imadper> baidu: 就是里面的 </td></tr><tr>前面的那些?
<baidu> 	haslo 这个字段的
<baidu> id	data	hash 这些字段不要
<imadper> baidu: curl  http://www.md5cracker.pl/l.php\?page\=1 | grep haslo | grep -o -P "\b[0-9a-zA-Z]+\b(?=<\/td><\/tr>)"
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Strona
<imadper> adam8157: grep太过于gaoji... 还是用perl吧...
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<imadper> adam8157: .*不能乱用呀... 绝对被贪心...
<imadper> baidu: 还在截图? 还不对?
<baidu> 对了！
<imadper> baidu: 哦
<baidu> 太牛B拉！谢谢....
<imadper> baidu: 你要是不想要最开始的haslo, 就grep -v
<jusss> baidu: 哇咔咔这nick
<imadper> jusss: 这nick就是在扇hamo的脸~
<imadper> jusss: 对不对~
<baidu> 我计算机名字是google
<imadper> baidu: 那你会不会觉得自己不如自己的计算机...
<jusss> imadper: hamo没在？
<imadper> jusss: 恩... 你补全不了就是没在呗....
<baidu> 乱改的计算机名字 其实没啥意义！
<maplebeats> .......
<baidu> imadper, 谢谢了！
<jusss> imadper: 万一他该nick了。。。
<imadper> jusss: 那就直接骂hamo, 他就蹦出来了....
<imadper> baidu: 客气.
<imadper> baidu: 其实是\rs告诉我可以用-
<imadper> baidu: -P的..
<andyhuzhill> \rs
<jusss> imadper: 。。。
<baidu> 谢谢大家！
<imadper> jusss: 你骂他, 他都不蹦出来, 肯定是不在. 至少没看irc.
<google_baidu> imadper: 这个nick咋样
<zlei>  求gtk顾问
<imadper> google_baidu: ....
<imadper> imtxc: 你丫一天都在呀?!
<imadper> imtxc: 怎么样! dt440声音好些了吗?
<baidu> google_baidu, 这个名字好
<google_baidu> imadper: 3.5寸的屏打字很差
<\rs> imadper: .*?
<imadper> \rs: .*?是(?:.*)?的同义?
<baidu> imadper, "\b[0-9a-zA-Z]+\b(?=<\/td><\/tr>)" 这样 如果是字符也能抓取到吧？
<imadper> baidu: 可以. 但是只限于字母, 数字
<imadper> baidu: 字母还得是26个英文字符之内的...
<baidu> 那要字符 要改吗？
<imadper> baidu: 现在不是已经可以是字符了吗?
<imadper> baidu: 你是说, 只要字符?
<baidu> 字符 数字 字母全要
<imadper> baidu: curl  http://www.md5cracker.pl/l.php\?page\=1 | grep haslo | grep -o -P "\b[0-9a-zA-Z]+\b(?=<\/td><\/tr>)"   这个不就是有好多字符吗?
<imadper> baidu: 就是刚才给你的那个正则呀, 不是可以匹配到字符了吗?
<baidu> 我看看...
<stock-cn> imadper: 你好，老弟
<stock-cn> void1|z: 你的系统做的如何了？今天好像有提醒
<imadper> stock-cn: hi~
<stock-cn> imadper: 你没做那个系统吧
<baidu> 匹配不到!@#等之类字符哦
<stock-cn> imadper: 那个等我这个周末给你打过来
<imadper> stock-cn: 没做, 上次你说有人帮你做了
<imadper> baidu: 你没有还有这些东西呀!!!!
<imadper> baidu: 你光说字母和数字都有. 我还问你大小写, 你说都有
<baidu> 字母和数字都能匹配到
<baidu> 字符匹配不到
<imadper> baidu: 字符多了, 只要有< 或者> ,上述的方法就肯定不行, 要换个思路
<imadper> baidu: 如果没有<或者>, 就可以改一下
<baidu> 好的 我自己去改改
<imadper> baidu: curl  http://www.md5cracker.pl/l.php\?page\=1 | grep haslo | grep -o -P '\b[0-9a-zA-Z!@#]+\b(?=<\/td><\/tr>)'
<baidu> 恩 谢谢！
<imadper> baidu: 现在也只是支持你刚说的三个字符了, 等我继续想想
<baidu> 好！
<imadper> baidu: curl  http://www.md5cracker.pl/l.php\?page\=1 | grep haslo | grep -o -P '\b[^<>]+\b(?=<\/td><\/tr>)'   这回应该满足你了
<baidu> 我试试
<Xtaler> TEST
<kk> Xtaler, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<imadper> Xtaler: test failed
<baidu> grep -o -P '\b[0-9a-zA-Z!@#]+\b(?=<\/td><\/tr>)' 不行阿
<Xtaler> imadper: ?
<imadper> baidu: 为啥?
<imadper> Xtaler: 玩笑
<imadper> baidu: 怎么样子的不行? 给网页试试
<imadper> baidu: 你用我最后给你的那个
<imadper> baidu: curl  http://www.md5cracker.pl/l.php\?page\=1 | grep haslo | grep -o -P '\b[^<>]+\b(?=<\/td><\/tr>)'
<baidu> 我是把网页下载到本地 把那些数字修改为字符  cat 1.html |grep -o -P '\b[^<>]+\b(?=<\/td><\/tr>)'
<Xtaler> can‘t go to web？
<baidu> grep -o -P '\b[^<>]+\b(?=<\/td><\/tr>)' 1.html
<baidu> 也没结果
<imadper> baidu: curl  http://www.md5cracker.pl/l.php\?page\=1 | grep haslo | grep -o -P '\b[^<>]+\b(?=<\/td><\/tr>)'   你直接跑, 有结果麻将?
<Xtaler> my router is over
<imadper> baidu: 你直接执行这个: curl  http://www.md5cracker.pl/l.php\?page\=1 | grep haslo | grep -o -P '\b[^<>]+\b(?=<\/td><\/tr>)'
<baidu> 好.
<imadper> baidu: 应该不会有问题的... 你cat 那个html, 看看里面的东西对不对...
<imadper> baidu: 我睡了.
<baidu> 对的！
<baidu> 好 晚安 好梦！
<madper_sleeping> baidu: 怎么样都不会没输出.... 除非你的html文件是错的...
<baidu> 没错 ！
<baidu> wget 下载回来的
<baidu> 只是把字段修改了一下！
<dbkmeteor> hello
<kk> dbkmeteor, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<madper_sleeping> baidu: 不过明显, 正则写的没问题. 不然curl出来的为啥没问题....
<madper_sleeping> baidu: 我这里下载下来, 然后cat 那个html就有!
<baidu> 我看看
<madper_sleeping> baidu: 真睡了... 问别人吧...
<baidu> 好 晚安！
<baidu> 好梦
<Kevinyings> how to do it --------sed 删除:
<Kevinyings> from a file
<Kevinyings> anyone online?
<Kevinyings> 好吧，那个人能告诉我sed 删除文件中的:怎么干？
<Kevinyings> 求救啊
<Kevinyings> sos
<Kevinyings> help
<Kevinyings> 跪了
<Kevinyings> 十万分火集啊
<baidu> sed "/:/d"
<baidu> 你看看
<Kevinyings> baidu, 试试
<Kevinyings> baidu,  没用
<baidu> sed -i "/:/d" pass.txt
<baidu> sed -i "/:/d 文件名..
<Kevinyings> baidu, 怎么办？这个也没用 sed \'/:/ d\' online.txt
<Kevinyings> baidu,  这个吧我所有内容都删了
<Kevinyings> sed -i "/:/d 文件名..
<baidu> sed -i "/:/d  我本地都可以
<Kevinyings> baidu, 再试试
<baidu> 你随便新建个文件 输入::::: 看看就是拉
<alvin_rxg> baidu: d 是删整行吧？
<baidu> .... 我错拉...
<Kevinyings> baidu, 全删了
<alvin_rxg> Kevinyings: 尝试前不会备份么？
<Kevinyings> alvin_rxg, 背了
<Kevinyings> alvin_rxg,  备了
<Kevinyings> alvin_rxg, :需要转义?
<Kevinyings> alvin_rxg, 还是有别的表示？
<alvin_rxg> Kevinyings: sed "s/://g" oldfile > newfile
<Kevinyings> alvin_rxg, 试试
<Kevinyings> alvin_rxg, 全删了
<alvin_rxg> ?
<Kevinyings> alvin_rxg, 没问题了
<Kevinyings> alvin_rxg,  为毛没有是可以存在的？
<Kevinyings> /中间可以没有啊?
<baidu> sed 's/://g'
<Kevinyings> baidu,  额，试过了
<baidu> echo "::::wweeewewe123" |sed 's/://g'
<Kevinyings> 全局替换连空也能替，郁闷
<baidu> root@bt:/tmp# echo "::::wweeewewe123" |sed 's/://g'
<baidu> wweeewewe123
<alvin_rxg> 我不懂 sed，我只会 vim 和 perl
<Kevinyings> baidu, 有好点的命令行做图软件推荐吗？
<Kevinyings> alvin_rxg,  我什么都不会
<baidu> 没阿  从不做图阿
<baidu> gimp吧
<Kevinyings> baidu, 命令行 gimp行？
<baidu> 不行
<alvin_rxg> “图” 的定义很多...
<Kevinyings> alvin_rxg, 2d的
<alvin_rxg> Kevinyings: 电路图？ 数据图？ blabla 图？
<Kevinyings> alvin_rxg, 曲线图
<alvin_rxg> f(x) = 2*x^2  ???
<Kevinyings> alvin_rxg, gnuplot 老板嫌不光滑 ，就是这种类型的，但用来处理数据文件
<alvin_rxg> gnuplot 可以光滑的…… =.=!
<Kevinyings> alvin_rxg, 我菜，你说取样多点，还是什么？
<Kevinyings> alvin_rxg, 拟合什么的函数，没几个会的，怎么破
<Kevinyings> ？
<alvin_rxg> no idea. 我记得加个参数可以让曲线变得 smooth 的
<Kevinyings> alvin_rxg, 啊，记得吗，是什么？
<alvin_rxg> 不知道。我经常临时查的
<alvin_rxg> use the smooth option in the plot command
<alvin_rxg> http://t16web.lanl.gov/Kawano/gnuplot/plot2-e.html
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y gnuplot / plot (2E)
<Kevinyings> alvin_rxg, 多谢，google之
<Kevinyings> kk, 还活着啊
<kk> Kevinyings, 你真的要问我吗？  ㍘ 
<Kevinyings> kk, robot
<Kevinyings> kk, 你真的是robot吗？还是有时是？
<Kevinyings> csplines 不错啊
<Kevinyings> alvin_rxg, 有用gnuplot处理过上万的点吗？它能行吗？
<Kevinyings> kk, 你睡觉吗？
<alvin_rxg> 不是说 gnuplot 行不行……是电脑行不行…… =.=
<Kevinyings> alvin_rxg, 为毛电脑不行啊？
<kk> Kevinyings, 我这个样子吗？  ㍘ 
<alvin_rxg> Kevinyings: 内存不够之类的
<Kevinyings> kk, 你的睡觉这个状态难道是量子化的？
<Kevinyings> alvin_rxg, 才一万
<hello__> shit
<cleamoon> fstransform是个神奇的东西
<yshui> not good enough
<savr> hi
<kk> savr, 好.. .  ㍛ 
<savr> my friend asked me whether it is safe to visit china with a sony phone
<savr> what does the channel think?
<xiang> not safe
<xiang> you will be attacked and eaten
<piggybox> lol
<savr> lol
<savr> That was what I was afraid of
<savr> he told me he is looking for a china propaganda case to put the phone in
<alvin_rxg> bring a Nokia tooo, if someone want to attack u, u have a better weapon!
<savr> has anyone started a business venture for this kinda stuff
<piggybox> put which phone in? Sony?
<alvin_rxg> iPhone 6
<alvin_rxg> 这年头 lightning 不给力，只好把 google calendar 给 pin 在 firefox 里边了…
<savr> piggybox: yeah
<savr> and all other made by japanese brand in china stuff
<fivesheep> xiang: ha, seems like you are hanging on this channel all the time
<xiang> just idling
<kk>  06:06
<ofan> yoooooooooo
<fivesheep> ofan: whats up
<ofan> 好累
<knownbad> 基情
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-16
<ofan> 木有力气基情了
<knownbad> 男人也可以躺着干的。
<ofan> 24小时差不多只睡了3小时
 * ofan 能活着真好
<knownbad> 可以升天了。
<ofan> 求推荐电影
<ofan> 蝙蝠侠还没出蓝光。。
<tenzu> jiero: yo
<jiero> tenzu: 早安。
<tenzu> jiero: 你那儿更早吧
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 我一直在中国啊。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 太阳光早出现5分钟倒是有可能
<tenzu> jiero: 你不是说你回袋鼠国了么
<jiero> tenzu: 没有啊。不回去的。
<tenzu> jiero: 看来是我搞错了
<jiero> tenzu: 恩。恩。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 发条橙
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<jusss> kk: time
<jusss> ？
<jusss>  > Time.now
<kk> jusss, 2012-10-16 09:21:03 +0800
<jusss> 有人吗
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<jusss> kk: 你几岁了
<jusss> kk
<kk> jusss, 我于1995年启动。  ㍡ 
<jiero> 。。。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 国产片？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: no
<jusss> kk: 谁是你主人
<kk> jusss, 我的僵尸网络建造者是理查德·华莱士博士。  ㍡ 
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 英文叫啥啊？
<chenhaixiao1> kk 真是bot啊
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 神片
<MeaCulpa> ofan: A Clockwork Orange
<jusss> ofan: 发条橙老片
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Stanley Kubrick 出品，必属精品
 * MeaCulpa 这片子我从小到大看了不下10遍
<tenzu> 听说过, 没看过
<ofan> 库布里克？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩
<jusss> 也听说过没看过
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 什么类型的
<tenzu> 很早以前mop里有个神人叫发条橙鸟
<jusss> 还有个叫谋杀绿脚趾
<ofan> 由于其中有大量的暴力和性的内容而被美国电影。。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 不错不错
<jusss> ofan: 兽餐也不错
<ofan> jusss: 什么类型的
<jusss> ofan: 打怪兽
<jusss> ofan: beast，好像是这个单词
<MeaCulpa> Spartacus和Lolita 他都拍过...
<jusss> 恐怖星球也不错，也可能译为刑房，
<jusss> 拍低俗小说的那个拍的
<ofan> 低俗小说如何
<jusss> 还没看过。。。
<ofan> jusss: 看完回来告诉我
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 昆汀？
<MeaCulpa> Pulp Fiction不错，捧红Uma ，John Travolta原地满血复活
<jusss> ofan: ...在等mib3 the dark knight rises prometheus
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<ofan> jusss: 等什么，出了黑暗骑士，都出蓝光了
<jusss> ofan:没时间下载，好长时间没上海盗湾了
<ofan> 开始下了
<ofan> 睡觉
<jusss> 大卫芬奇的电影也不错
<jusss> 本杰明巴顿奇事
<jusss> 龙纹身女孩
<ofan> 没劲
<ofan> 看过纹身的那个
<jusss> 看过午夜巴塞罗那，但貌似很多人说午夜巴黎比较差
<ofan> 出了床戏没其他特色
<jusss> 一直没看
<ofan> jusss: 那你就yy？
<jusss> ofan: 床戏。。。当要强x时突然说了句我喜欢后面，oh，真他妈有创意
<piggybox> youtube上有低俗小说的完整高清“线性”版本，呵呵
<ofan> piggybox: ？ 没版权？？
<piggybox> ofan: youtube上不“完整”的好像不违反版权
<ofan> 哦
<ofan> piggybox: 那去个片尾不就不完整了
<jusss> ofan: 期待lay the favourite
<jusss> 抽空把Rebecca.Hall的电影都看遍
<jusss> 还想看魔翼杀手5
<zhpeng> imadper, ping
<imadper> zh
<lovetide> (-_-!) 这成了聊天室了么，没有 ubuntu  的内容
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: .
<roylez> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: KFC
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 开封菜.
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你这是咋了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 过半小时我出发
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 早上送娃忘了拿饭
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛一连装了14个OS晕了
<zhpeng> MeaCulpa, 这跟我当年当SA的活一样。。。
<LiuYan> MeaCulpa 德语么？我记得 Engima 的专辑里有同名的乐曲
<MeaCulpa> LiuYan: Latin, 其他语言里估计也没变
<ofan> lovetide: 这里不聊ubuntu
 * lovetide 倒。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 经典了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我问老美如何搞硬件，老美推荐我“跪求”
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 跪求是啥意思
<CyrusYzGTt> 好鬱悶，新版的ibus-pinyin 木有顏字體
<CyrusYzGTt> -lovetide- VERSION Miranda IM 0.10.4.0 (IRC v.0.10.4.0 Unicode), (c) 2003-09 J.Persson, G.Hazan
<CyrusYzGTt> -lovetide- USERINFO I'm a Miranda IM user! Get it here: http://miranda-im.org 你好 ...
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Miranda IM - Home of the Miranda IM client. Smaller, Faster, Easier
<lovetide> (-_-!)
<CyrusYzGTt> * 收到来自 lovetide 的CTCP VERSION
<CyrusYzGTt> * 收到来自 lovetide 的CTCP USERINFO
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 12.10的dash全屏后背景为黑色 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389932 昨天更新后就出现上述情况。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zf123 — 2012-10-16 10:06
<adam8157_> hamo哪里去了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://fusionisfreedom.blogspot.com/2012/10/un-pequeno-video-un-gran-sistema.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Fusion is Freedom: Un pequeño vídeo, un gran sistema operativo
<simplew> hi
<kk> simplew, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<simplew> kk: what are those characters?
<WhiTeMoOn> xxx?ture:false 的学名叫啥？
<adam8157_> WhiTeMoOn: 三元运算符
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 码农耍宝运算符
<mayli> 
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 这种东西一辈子都不应该写出来
<mayli> WhiTeMoOn: 3目运算符
<adam8157_> MeaCulpa: 确实, 有时会有副作用
<jiero> 第一次见到linux不能用的键盘。。。
<hamo_tired> adam8157_: 如何？
<jiero> adam8157_: 真的有啊。
<adam8157_> hamo_tired: 我一召唤你就来了
<adam8157_> hamo_tired: 啥如何
<hamo_tired> adam8157_: 啥？
<jiero> hamo_tired:  召唤。
<adam8157_> hamo_tired: "10:28 < adam8157_> hamo哪里去了"
<hamo_tired> ...
<hamo_tired> adam8157_: 下午电话是吧？
<adam8157_> hamo_tired: 什么 如何
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 以为源代码写的精炼就能让编译结果更好，是奇怪毫无根据的逻辑
<hamo_tired> adam8157_: 弱爆了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_: 我甚至觉得一切递归都是危险的妖孽
<adam8157_> hamo_tired: 啷个?
<hamo_tired> roylez_: 弱爆渣席
<adam8157_> hamo_tired: 所以今天没上班?
<hamo_tired> adam8157_: 当然上了，在公司呢
<adam8157_> hamo_tired: 真敬业
<hamo_tired> adam8157_: 必须的，模范员工this
<Kevinyings> i=$(($i+1))  什么意思？帮忙解释下啊
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: +1
<adam8157_> Kevinyings: i = i + 1
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 我更喜欢((i++))。。。虽然好像不怎么好。。。
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 能用``实现吗？这里有两个（
<adam8157_> $[ $i + 1 ]
<mayli> MeaCulpa: 递归是个好东西
<adam8157_> Kevinyings: `echo "$i + 1" |bc`  用bc可以处理小数
<Kevinyings> 我记得``等于双层括号来着
<Kevinyings> adam8157_,  maplebeats  $(()) 这个东西与``有区别吗？
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 可以用expr嘛
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 对了，就是这个
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 没有。。。``这写法的代替就是$(())吧
<pityonline> goagent 上 twitter 时 ssl 证书验证不过啊
<maplebeats> http://220.191.211.173:8090/xzcfjgb.do?cmd=view&id=200019731&tourl=/site/xzcf_remark.jsp
<kk> maplebeats,啥网址y 行政处罚详细信息
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 为毛不能i=$i+1
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 为毛能。。。
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 后面加起来不就是一个加1的结果，再给它一个新变量的值
<Kevinyings> 让它成为新变量的值
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: bash本来就不是用来运算的啊
<life> AS
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 湿了一下，结果是1+1,ty
<pityonline> 原来 goagent 要导入那些证书……
<maplebeats> pityonline: 恩恩，不导入上不了。。。
<pityonline> maplebeats: 网上教程没提
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ［电子电路］求能替代NI的multisim的软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389934 就是模拟电路 元件多一点的，比方说功率放大器什么的都是必须的 写作业要用啊。。。。 求推荐 统计信息: 发表于 由 PithornDawn — 2012-10-16 11:23
<life> 太安静了
<qjy> life: 还好。
<qjy> life:  有这么多的人。
<jusss> http://wap.kaixin001.com/repaste/949262_3854694979.html?url=&start=1
<imadper> qiao: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/89ad7439jw1dxvz5qftyjj.jpg
<imadper> ham
<jusss> kk: .
<qjy> jusss: 这是什么？
<life> 总得聊得什么吧
<life> 每次上来就是静得要死
<life> 大家HIGH起来吧
<qjy> life:。。。
<palomino|working> ......
<jusss> qjy: 买杜蕾斯的小男孩
<life> 我去
<life> 过了过了
<life> 谁知道项目管理的软件介绍 下
<jusss> 中出是啥意思
<maplebeats> life: git
<life> 谢了，回家试试
<mayli> jusss: 上课中出去上厕所
<life> 那有没有XP下的开源项目软件啊，公司的电脑就xp,没办法了
<jusss> mayli: ...
<darkx> ...
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: WhiTeMoOn  主讲者：唐莲英老师 （小学数学高级教师，金牌奥数教练员，从事数学思维训练几十年，每年成功辅导10多名学生考入上海外国语学校等名校）
<MeaCulpa> roylez: WhiTeMoOn 这句话的意思，魔都的初中面试还是奥数第一？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 讲什么？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 奥数还是不错的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 没接触过，不懂
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我以前也参加奥数的
<jyfl987> 感觉收获很大
<jyfl987> 很好的东西
<roylez> jyfl987: ...奥数
<roylez> jyfl987: 专门坑爹坑娃的玩意
<mofaph> Ubuntu-10.10 使用 sudo aptitude install mysql-common mysql-server，然后修改/etc/mysql/my.cnf中的bind-address，最后sudo service mysql restart。现在mysql已经不能启动，怎么解决？
<sou_> mofaph: sudo service mysqld restart
<WhiTeMoOn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIkrgOmsbVY
<kk> WhiTeMoOn,啥网址y YouTube - The Battle of China (1944)
<sou_> 那个d
<October21>  ubuntu12.04 Rhythmbox豆瓣电台插件dbfmplugin怎么无法使用？
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 编译安装gcc时的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389943 为什么显示x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu-.......如图中所示。。。。图中的问题已经安装过zip，unzip,fastjar后解决了，但是jar和gjar是怎么回事儿？谢啦！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 梦回太古 — 2012-10-16 12:58
<jyfl987> roylez: 奥数对于你有兴趣的人来说 还是很好的 当然被父母逼着去的另外说 我是当时老师问谁有兴趣 我就报名去了
<roylez> jyfl987: ...大胡子重口
<jyfl987> roylez: 不是 有些题目真的好玩 比如说 有12个乒乓球 有一个次品 判断标准就是重量跟其他的不一样 给你一个天平 问你如何用最少的次数找出次品
<jyfl987> roylez: 我一开始怎么也想不通怎么弄 后来看到答案的时候 很震惊 额
<roylez> jyfl987: 都是些奇技淫巧
<jyfl987> roylez: 那你玩算法的时候不也就是玩这些么
<jyfl987> roylez: 奇技淫巧有淫啊
<roylez> jyfl987: 淫多了没劲
<tenzu> ...
<jyfl987> roylez: 没办法 奥数不适合所有人
<jyfl987> roylez: 但刚好适合我
<jyfl987> roylez: 我就喜欢奇技淫巧
<jyfl987> roylez: 我买电子产品都喜欢那些带奇怪功能的
<roylez> jyfl987: 貌似我把叫兽吓走了
<jyfl987> 所以以前我特别喜欢去淘宝看 usb新奇特 那个分类
<imadper> cherrot: ping
<imadper> cherrot: 少年, 你签合同了吗? 跟企鹅
<cherrot_> imadper: 没签  不过可以留下了
<imadper> cherrot_: 口头答应?
<cherrot_> imadper: 今天黑白颠倒了。。
<imadper> cherrot_: 可以留下转正?
<cherrot_> imadper: 恩  口头的
<imadper> cherrot_: 恩, 那也不错了
<cherrot_> imadper: 你呢？
<imadper> cherrot_: 不留...公司没名额
<cherrot_> imadper: 今年还真是个冰期啊，各大公司都是各种没名额
<imadper> adam8157: 你wfh了?
<imadper> cherrot_: 我们不是各大公司, 我们小公司
<cherrot_> imadper: 切  外企瘦死的骆驼比马大
<cherrot_> imadper: 开始校招了？
<imadper> cherrot_: 你以为外国就没有山寨厂?!
<imadper> cherrot_: 毛, 校招基本都结束了
<cherrot_> imadper: 北京不是珊珊来迟么～ 你在广州校招啊？
<imadper> cherrot_: 在北京..
<jyfl987> imadper: 企鹅如何？
<imadper> cherrot_: 现在就投了一个360, 人家还不鸟我
<jyfl987> cherrot: 企鹅如何？
<imadper> jyfl987: 我不知道, 问 cherrot 吧....
<cherrot> imadper: 不是上周末才刚开始笔试
<imadper> cherrot: 那都没通知我笔试....
<cherrot> jyfl987: 昨天4点半到的家，你说如何……
<jyfl987> imadper: 你让蛤蟆叔带带你 先去下百毒 然后再去360就可以了
<jyfl987> cherrot: 刷了？
<cherrot> imadper: 霸笔吧～
<imadper> jyfl987: .....
<imadper> cherrot: 上周末不是已经笔试了吗...
<cherrot> imadper: 这周不是还有么
<cherrot> jyfl987: 没  坚挺着
<imadper> cherrot: ... 不想霸笔...
<jyfl987> cherrot: 那你进去混什么部门
<adam8157> imadper: 没, 刚接了个电话
<cherrot> imadper: 我都去霸搜狗的了
<imadper> adam8157: .
<imadper> cherrot: gaoji
<cherrot> jyfl987: 网站部   我现在做js开发。。
<cherrot> imadper: 还是霸的产品，写的我老爽了
<cherrot> imadper: 做产品真好～
<imadper> cherrot: gaoji人才!
<cherrot> imadper: 会吐槽就行了  吐完由苦逼程序员给你实现。。。
<cherrot> imadper: 我都快猝死的人了
<imadper> cherrot: ... 不会吧...
<imadper> cherrot: 我这里很清闲...
<imadper> adam8157: 我擦... 内存热添加那个case真要测试...
<cherrot> imadper: 又回来实习了啊
<adam8157> imadper: 你有这种硬件么? 我搞过一个, 借的日立家的机器
<cherrot> imadper: 半夜系统上线  值班。。。
<imadper> cherrot: ....
<jyfl987> cherrot: 额 这样
<imadper> adam8157: 有, 我们组有呀
<adam8157> imadper: 你们组真高级
<imadper> adam8157: 让我过去拆服务器, 拔内存.. 不开心...
<imadper> adam8157: 新买的吧可能...
<imadper> adam8157: 毕竟新架构支持了...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu打开flash死机... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389946 本人用的是ubuntu 10.10版本，在查看网页时一有flash就死机 鼠标可以动，音乐也正常播放，就是木有办法操作，Ctrl+Alt+F1也没用。 求各位大神指教，如何解？ ... 统计信息: 发表于 由 leshrac — 2012-10-16 13:36
<adam8157> imadper: 高级
<imadper> adam8157: 本来我不想测了, 结果senior说, 如果没有这种机器, 我们就买一个...
<imadper> adam8157: 然后我就彻底打消这个年头了~ 乖乖听senior的去测~
<adam8157> imadper: 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 看看，你们的老系统害人
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12852023/how-to-get-all-parent-processes-and-all-subprocesses-by-pstree/12908280#12908280
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: linux - how to get all parent processes and all subprocesses by `pstree` - Stack Overflow
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 为了守卫世界的和平
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 为了防止宇宙被破坏
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: huntxu -_-!
<huntxu> 贯彻爱与真诚的邪恶
<MeaCulpa> 那么个小小的东西，RHEL5里那么老，总得帮用户升一下嘛
<andyhuzhill> kk, ruby
<andyhuzhill> kk:ruby
<kk> andyhuzhill, 你是接受改变。  ㍦ 
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 物理机内存热添加？ 会有危险阿，烫伤，或者静电把板子烧了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ... 但是我需要这样做...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我先去摸水管, 应该就不会有静电了吧?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 大概吧
<cherrot> imadper: 你带个手套不久玩事儿了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 要是静电给弄坏了, 我还真赔不起... cc adam8157
<imadper> cherrot: .
<adam8157> imadper: 以电死谢罪
<imadper> adam8157: .... gaoji蛋!
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: imadper 应该不是直接硬拔吧
<imadper> adam8157: 关机拔
<imadper> adam8157: 但是插上可是系统运行的时候直接插
<adam8157> imadper: gaoji 啊你
<imadper> adam8157: ..
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你腰上绑个铁链接地吧
<MeaCulpa> 静电手套可有？
<MeaCulpa> 耳塞，静电手套，必备
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 好! 我去要一个...
 * MeaCulpa 去年那时候贪图机房里网快，在里面呆了整天，晕
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 要控制呼吸，免得汗水滴下来
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 我又想起来当年北京东路机房那烧掉的HP电源了，一股目鱼大烤的味道
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不至于吧... 我就插一根内存而已...
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 你太猛了……  也不怕辐射。。
<qiao> imadper, 没事，我替你收尸。。。
<imadper> qiao: .......................................................................................................................说不定咱俩谁先挂呢...
<CyrusYzGTt> 看來 棺材店 油生意了
<adam8157> lol
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux 桌面环境浅析 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389948 VIA[ Planet Linux Deepin ] 提示：本文为社区爱好者来稿。经原作者同意，文章发布时对部分用词、标点进行了修改。依照作者要求，隐去其姓名。 作为一个 Linux 的爱好者，参加了 9 月 22 日 Linux Deepin 在北京举行的用 …
<yahooo> hallo
<yahooo> hello
<kk> yahooo, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<cap_sensitive> Hi, iptables 如何设置规则 放行 irc 呢？Looking up irc.freenode.net
<cap_sensitive> 23:34 ::: Unable to connect server irc.freenode.net port 7070 Name or service not known
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 大家伙，命令窗口下，编辑代码用什么工具？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389951 本人想在UBUNTU上，编辑VLC播放器的代码，但现在很不熟悉环境 问题是：UBUNTU下，什么编辑代码工具好用？VI？ 有没有像VC6.0那样可以调试啊这样的。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 raul …
<sou_> emacs可以自己配出那种样式的来
<zhpeng> 我发誓要多传染几个人之后明天WFH
<zhpeng> imadper, 你估计明天要挂
<zhpeng> imadper, 今晚就发烧
<cap_sensitive> Hi, iptables 如何设置规则 放行 irc 呢？Looking up irc.freenode.net
<imadper> zhpeng: 感冒吗?
<imadper> zhpeng: 我几年没有感冒过了
<imadper> zhpeng: 闹肚子倒是经常有....
<cap_sensitive> ::: Unable to connect server irc.freenode.net port 7070 Name or service not known
<airead__> 大家好，谁知道 tail -f 是怎么实现的？
<Kevinyings> [[]] 什么意思，今天有个家伙这样问我
<Kevinyings> 还有[]
<Kevinyings> 谁知道，还问了test，我当时没想到。。。
<\rs> airead__: inotify 或者定時 recheck
<Kevinyings> 求解释
<airead__> \rs, 只能这样用吧，有没有简单点儿的呢？
<\rs> airead__: man tailf
<jyfl987> airead__: c那本书上有练习题 是实现tail -f的
<airead__> jyfl987, 啥子名字？
<airead__> jyfl987,  讲C的有好多书呐
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jyfl987> airead__: 讲c就一本书 如果你认为有许多书 那你就白学了
<airead__> jyfl987, 那偶就可能白学了，您说一下是哪一本？
<MeaCulpa> Kevinyings: [[ ]] 就是 条件
<MeaCulpa> Kevinyings: [ ] 你可以认为没这个东西
<MeaCulpa> Kevinyings: [[ ]] 的作用你可以认为就是返回内部的条件是否是true
<Kevinyings> MeaCulpa, ty  ，我当时说表达式返回的值，这样的话，我应该说判断的值
<MeaCulpa> Kevinyings: er...不知道，我语文不好...
<MeaCulpa> Kevinyings: 不过纯数字表达式应该用(( ))
<Kevinyings> MeaCulpa, m mmmm ,是问的人有问题
<MeaCulpa> Kevinyings: 至于单[], 就是test，Bourn Shell一脉根本没有单[ ]
<airead__> jyfl987, 还在？
<MeaCulpa> so, 忘了 [ ]
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  [[ = test
<MeaCulpa> microcai: [] = test
<microcai> MeaCulpa: [[ = test
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 但是容易有无解，不如忘了
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ls /bin/[[ -l
<huntxu> roylez: 你不用开会啦？
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  shell ignores ]] ,  [[ = tes
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  shell ignores ]] ,  [[ = test
<MeaCulpa> microcai: no, [[ ]] 里的东西不需要担心shell expending和wildcard
<MeaCulpa> [ ] 才是纯test
<Kevinyings> MeaCulpa, 2的test，昨天黄片看多了，支付宝爱装b
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  [[ = test
<MeaCulpa> ...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  \bin\[[ -> \bin\test
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  [ = [[ = test
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  都一样
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  调用外部的时候都一样
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  不一样看shell的内部实现
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 废话...
<Kevinyings> microcai, 又学习了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我的世界里没有[. [在正则里 :)
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  。。。 。。。
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 要是 bash 可以用 [[ .....
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 写跨平台脚本嘛， [ 最好
<Kevinyings> 耻辱啊
<roylez> huntxu: 白天没啥会
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<MeaCulpa> microcai: er...现在几乎没有不[[了的
<huntxu> roylez: 啥时候永久翻墙啊
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 只有bash还在强调[ ]
<roylez> huntxu: 往生之后吧
<huntxu> ...
<roylez> huntxu: 有好事没？
<Kevinyings> MeaCulpa, [与[[有什么不一样？
<airead__> 请教一下，据说讲C的就一本书，书名是什么啊？
<Kevinyings> 还是一直一样的
<roylez> Kevinyings: 不要用[就是了，原因不清楚
<palomino|working> 就一本......难道是谭浩强那本c语言程序设计 -_- , airead__
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 强迫 roylez 阅读 c语言程序设计
<Kevinyings> roylez, 那个家伙脑子有问题
<roylez> palomino|working: 丫真歹毒
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 真的？
 * MeaCulpa 那也算读过C了
<roylez> airead__: the c programming language
<mayli>  
<palomino|working> 他说的就一本... , MeaCulpa
<airead__> palomino|working, 谭哥的那个就先不说了，那是普及C用滴
<MeaCulpa> microcai: [[ ]]一直说是syntax, 难道偶看得资料都不对？
<airead__> roylez, 我看看上面有没有讲 tail -f 实现的
<microcai> MeaCulpa:   [ [[ 都是 syntax
<MeaCulpa> microcai: [ 是test, [[ ]] 是syntax
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  不支持的 shell 可以交给 test
<roylez> airead__: 显然没有
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 一样的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 是，但是[[ ]] 是从ksh开始的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 也许吧，现在bash里都一样了
<roylez> airead__: 写那书的时候，很可能都还没tail这东西
<airead__> <jyfl987> airead__: 讲c就一本书 如果你认为有许多书 那你就白学了
<ljay207> 有没有人说话的？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你可以试试看 [[ $x = foo && $y = bar ]]
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 和[ $x = foo && $y = bar ]
<airead__> roylez, tail MS 真的是用 inotify 实现的
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 看看bash是怎么实现的，ksh 和zsh这两个是完全不同的
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐最近很忙么?
<zhpeng> adam8157, 2è´§
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  那是 bash 非要搞成不一样
<zhpeng> adam8157, 你真闲
<ofan> baidu发的广告没有退订链接
<roylez> adam8157: 本来给你指一条财路的，现在不想告诉你了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: ksh zsh都是如你刚才所说，[ 就是test, 后面的]忽略了，但[[ ]] 都是完整的syntax
<adam8157> roylez: 说嘛
<ofan> adam8157: 怎么感觉你在体育馆上班
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我的世界没bash...
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.letsebuy.com/thread-484607-1-1.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 出售亚马逊Get $30 Off a Purchase of $100 or More in the Amazon Denim Shop - 优惠券倒卖区 - 海外E购 - Powered by Discuz!
<ofan> MeaCulpa: +1
<adam8157> roylez: 这还有人卖啊
<ofan> 除了脚本，一切zsh
<bluezd> roylez: 求财路
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ... ... [ 后面的 ] 严格来说也不能忽略的
<roylez> adam8157: 5块呢
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  没办法的事情。
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 接受现实吧。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 哎，随他去吧，只要咱不碰bsd, 一辈子也不会搞上Csh之类即可
<hamo_tired> bluezd: 同求
<adam8157> roylez: 我卖给你
<adam8157> hamo_tired: 面试咱的人了?>
<hamo_tired> adam8157: 木有，貌似HR联系的不是今天...不过也许不是我面还不一定呢
<roylez> adam8157: 去去去
<roylez> adam8157: 你的号送给我，我自己卖
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  [ [[ 后面的 [ ]] 都不能忽略的。但是如果是交给 test 程序实现的，想不忽略都难。
<adam8157> roylez: 要的话我给你
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  bash 对 [[ 强制使用了 built-in ，所以不能忽略 ]]
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 如果对 [ 强制实行 built-in 的语法，会破坏大量的脚本/
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 所以就这样了
<cap_sensitive> 怎样让 zsh 像对待 sudo 的自动补全一样对待 proxychains？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 总之，心中无bash, 就能得安宁
<hamo_tired> roylez: 渣基尾席
<cap_sensitive> proxychains <补全所有在 PATH 里面的程序全名>
<MeaCulpa> cap_sensitive: 难道不是这样的么？
<cap_sensitive> m
<hamo_tired> roylez: 忙的要死怎么搞？
<cap_sensitive> MeaCulpa: 不是的
<MeaCulpa> cap_sensitive: 哦...不是的，我这里是补全~.*
<hamo_tired> roylez: 每天要判卷，开会，面试和抠腚怎么搞？》
<MeaCulpa> cap_sensitive: 问主席
<cap_sensitive> MeaCulpa: 就是补全当前的路径名么？
<cap_sensitive> roylez: 怎样让 zsh 像对待 sudo 的自动补全一样对待 proxychains？proxychains <补全所有在 PATH 里面的程序全名>
<roylez> cap_sensitive: compdef proxychains=sudo
 * MeaCulpa 就是网上直接拉了个zshrc 用着...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: gaoji!
<hamo_tired> roylez: gaoji
<roylez> hamo_tired: 边开会边判卷，不穿裤子以便抠腚
<hamo_tired> roylez: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa hamo_tired 我对gaoji没兴趣，你俩可以自己聊聊...
<huntxu> roylez: 把蛤蟆踢了
<huntxu> roylez: 他老是引起gaoji的话题
<cap_sensitive> roylez: 那要是只想让 proxychains 补全 PATH 里的程序名呢？
<hamo_tired> huntxu: ...
<roylez> cap_sensitive: 我的那个不行么？
<MeaCulpa> 踩蛤蟆，不吉利，脓浆毒液洒满地
<MeaCulpa> 西哈奴克挂了...
 * hamo_tired 湿人 -> MeaCulpa <- 淫得一手好湿
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 中国人民的老朋友？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，又少了一个
<roylez> hamo_tired: 现在的sans字体如何？
<hamo_tired> roylez: 你改了字体？
<MeaCulpa> hamo_tired: 恩，《咏蛤蟆》
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 嘻哈nuke
<MeaCulpa> hamo_tired: 魔都土著是我知道唯一吃蛤蟆的族群
<hamo_tired> roylez: 我在win下chrome反正是好看了
<roylez> hamo_tired: 英文字体小，直接都夹在css里了
<hamo_tired> roylez: 不过，你确实搞的我手机上看不到那些字符字体了..你现在也有安德猴了，你可以自己看看嘛
<roylez> hamo_tired: 我手机没问题
<hamo_tired> roylez: 你是安德猴4吧？
<roylez> hamo_tired: 对
 * MeaCulpa 有人玩大菠萝III马
<hamo_tired> roylez: ...
<hamo_tired> roylez: 苦逼安德猴3的路过...
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ibus不能输入中文了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389958 安装时可以正常输入中文的，但是卸载以后，自己编译安装就不能输入中文，而且我也编译安装了ibus拼音了和sun拼音也都安装，可怎么也输入法不了中文，请问还需要设置变量什么的吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 m …
 * adam8157 羽毛球 闪
 * hamo_tired gaoji蛋蛋又运动去了...
 * hamo_tired 我还得去修bug...
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 还有空玩？
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 其实没，其实看上去也不怎么好玩，上去聊天
<hamo_tired> roylez: ie8也看不了你那font-face
<cap_sensitive> roylez: 能补全程序名，但是也把 sudo 的选项补全了
<Ramon0619> 在干嘛
<roylez> cap_sensitive: lol
<roylez> cap_sensitive: 自己找办法
<roylez> hamo_tired: ie8能不能看到图标？
<hamo_tired> roylez: 不能
<roylez> hamo_tired: fontawesome我用的是woff，据说兼容最好，其他用的是 otf
<cap_sensitive> roylez: lol
<roylez> hamo_tired: ie8去死吧...
<hamo_tired> roylez: ...
<hamo_tired> roylez: 360就是Ie8...
<roylez> hamo_tired: 360必须死
<hamo_tired> roylez: 死不了...
<hamo_tired> roylez: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4607560/font-face-works-in-ie8-but-not-ie9
<kk> hamo_tired,啥网址y css - @font-face works in IE8 but not IE9 - Stack Overflow
<hamo_tired> roylez: ie8用的eot, ie9开始用woff
<roylez> hamo_tired: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7582401/css-font-face-not-working-in-ie8
<kk> roylez,啥网址y CSS @font-face not working in IE8 - Stack Overflow
<roylez> hamo_tired: 要单独为eot加一行，不过怎么转eot是个问题
<hamo_tired> roylez: 放狗搜去吧...我去面试了
<imtxc> imadper: 哈
<roylez> hamo_tired: ...
<roylez> hamo_tired: 一边面试可以一边抠腚的，还可以判卷
 * hamo_tired 谁会GTK啊？帮我看看这个bug... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cheese/+bug/992163 感谢啊！
<hamo_tired> huntxu: 胡子胡子，你会gtk么？
<hamo_tired> roylez: gaoji席会gtk么？
<huntxu> hamo_tired: 你又gaoji了
<hamo_tired> imtxc: 会gtk么？
<hamo_tired> imadper: gaoji大象会GTK么？
<roylez> hamo_tired: 不会
<huntxu> hamo_tired: 你要多gaoji的
<hamo_tired> huntxu: 就修个bug就行
<hamo_tired> huntxu: 求思路
<imtxc> hamo_tired: 不会
<huntxu> hamo_tired: 说 = =
<hamo_tired> huntxu:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cheese/+bug/992163
<kk> hamo_tired ⇪ t: Bug #992163 “Cheese crashes on 2nd effects page” : Bugs : “cheese” package : Ubuntu
<huntxu> hamo_tired: 你搞摄像头啊
<hamo_tired> huntxu: 你看gmem分配那么大个空间...
<huntxu> hamo_tired: 看不懂= =
 * hamo_tired 先去面试了...
<huntxu> hamo_tired: 你又有面试
<imadper> hamo_tired: 必须不会呀... gaoji homo
<palomino|working> ......
<imtxc> imadper: 那个耳机很猛
<imadper> imtxc: 怎么了?
<imtxc> imadper: 戴着挺霸道……
<imadper> imtxc: .... 那个没用吧...
<imtxc> imadper: 别的我也听不出来。
<imtxc> imadper: 不过当初或许我应该买不是开放式的那种，叫什么式来着？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 虚拟机里上支付宝会很卡？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389963 硬盘上只剩一个arch，用kvm装了一个xp上支付宝用，浏览器是世界之窗挤塑板，第一次打开支付宝页面正常，安装aliedit后在打开页面就会卡主，大概卡上1，2分钟后，又正常，点输入帐号，密码和验证码 …
<imadper> imtxc: 开放式的声音自然
<imadper> imtxc: 我都用开放式的
<imtxc> imadper: 你丫是在家听。。。。
<imadper> imtxc: no. 我现在在公司, 也在听.
<imadper> imtxc: m1.
<imtxc> imadper: 你平时背着这个？
<imadper> imtxc: 天天带着
<imtxc> imadper: 早知道俺也买M1了
<imadper> imtxc: 我的最爱. (买得起的东西里面)
<imadper> imtxc: 都说了, 你听女声的...
<imadper> imtxc: 这个耳机适合听醇厚的男声.
<imtxc> imadper: 昨天听了一晚上陈百强
<imadper> imtxc: 我拿他听王菲, 还不如我的e2c
<imadper> imtxc: 不认识...
<imtxc> imadper: 那你都听谁的？ 给推荐个专辑来。
<imadper> im
<imtxc> imadper: 华语的
<imadper> imtxc: u87听了没?
<imtxc> 那是个啥
<imadper> imtxc: 专辑名
<imadper> imtxc: 2005年最值得买的话语专辑
 * MeaCulpa 女声... 貌似除了邓丽君 只听过 Doloris O'Riordan
<imtxc> imadper: 我这耳机是不是不适合听这个啊
<imadper> imtxc: 绝对可以呀!
<imadper> imtxc: 不过偏冷静, 不知道这个听浮夸什么的会是啥柑橘
<imadper> s/柑橘
<imadper> s/柑橘/感觉/g
<imtxc> imadper: 今天去超市听了一下森海HD238
<imadper> imtxc: 那东西, 低音哄头吧...
<imadper> imtxc: 可以考虑hd598
<imtxc> imadper: 用ipod听的，没听出什么感觉来。
<imadper> imtxc: ipod本身就清淡.
<imtxc> imadper: 考虑妹啊，我就是无聊听听。
 * MeaCulpa 话说，貌似王菲早年还模仿过  Doloris O'Riordan
<imadper> imtxc: ... 无聊听听..
<imtxc> imadper: U87 正在下载，PT80上面好多分享的都过期了。
<pityonline> 怎么我一进入 #vim-cn 就被 ban 了啊？
<zhangjg> 各位高手，问一个问题，自己做了一个.so的共享库，不想放在/lib ：/usr/lib 下在编译的时候已经是使用了-L参数来指定自己的so所在的目录，为什么ldd的时候还是找不到这个so呢？
<imadper> imtxc: 张学友04年演唱会
<imadper> imtxc: 翻唱了好多别人的歌, 我觉得都比原唱好听...
<imtxc> imadper: 我继续下载童丽去
<imadper> imtxc: 没听过...
<huntxu> imadper: 男版的听海和约定
<huntxu> imadper: 很帅的
<imadper> huntxu: 恩!!! 同感!!!
<imadper> huntxu: 尤其是约定!!!
<huntxu> imadper: 话说你听的懂粤语么 = =
<imadper> huntxu: 必须呀!!!
<imadper> huntxu: 能听不能说而已
<huntxu> imadper: ...
<zhangjg> 有人知道我的问题的答案不？
<zhangjg> 各位高手，问一个问题，自己做了一个.so的共享库，不想放在/lib ：/usr/lib 下在编译的时候已经是使用了-L参数来指定自己的so所在的目录，为什么ldd的时候还是找不到这个so呢？
<andyhuzhill> zhangjg:因为 ldd 是在 PATH变量里面查找 库文件的
<imadper> zhangjg: 给你的gcc命令看看
<zhangjg> 我也修改了PAHT变量了
<zhangjg> 稍等
<zhangjg> imadper: g++ -m64 -g  -o chat_server -I/home/zhangjg/work/RakNet_PC-4.051/Source/ Chat_Example_Server.cpp  -lpthread -L/home/zhangjg/work/RakNet_PC-4.051/Source/ -lRakNet
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 张学友有什么好听？唱歌抖阿抖的
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 各有喜好吧...
<zhangjg> andyhuzhill: 我已经设置了LD_LIBRARY=/home/zhangjg/work/RakNet_PC-4.051/Source/
<imadper> zhangjg: -l要放在前面吧?
<zhangjg> imadper: andyhuzhill：我的库是libRakNet.so
<imadper> zhangjg: 但是你没有链接那个库呀...
<zhangjg> -l放在前面？放在-L的签收
<zhangjg> 前面
<imadper> zhangjg: 放在-o前面吧, 等我看下man
<zhangjg> 谢谢
<zhangjg> 我查一下
<imadper> zhangjg: Thus, foo.o -lz bar.o searches library z after file foo.o but before bar.o.
<imadper> zhangjg: 这个是gcc的man page里面复制的.
<imadper> zhangjg: 不确定. 你最好问问别人.... 比如 hamo_tired  这样的gaoji人才
<jyfl987> imadper: 你用git不
<imadper> jyfl987: 偶尔用.
<imadper> jyfl987: 太gaoji的不会...
<zlei> linux 用什么翻墙啊
<imadper> jyfl987: 我是qa, 不是开发....
<imadper> jyfl987: 最多就search一下别人的commit..
<imadper> zlei: ssh
<zhangjg> imadper: g++ -m64 -g  -I/home/zhangjg/work/RakNet_PC-4.051/Source/ Chat_Example_Server.cpp  -lpthread -L/home/zhangjg/work/RakNet_PC-4.051/Source/ -lRakNet -o chat_server
<zhangjg> 修改之后还是找不到链接
<zhangjg> libRakNet.so => not found
<imadper> zhangjg: 你要链接的库是啥?
<imadper> zhangjg: 哦.
<zhangjg> RakNet的库
<zhangjg> 源文件编译的库
<jyfl987> imadper: 那 git可以提交空目录没额
<zhangjg> 自己写的make
<imadper> jyfl987: 我去试试吧.
<jyfl987> imadper: 擦 这还要试 果然是不常用 qa
<jyfl987> 同样是qa 为何阿蛋就不用试呢
<imadper> jyfl987: 因为我是intern qa
<imadper> jyfl987: 我都没有git的commit权限/
<imadper> jyfl987: 我最多format-patch之后发给我的mentor, 然后他们打上去
<jyfl987> imadper: 你没找到本质
<jyfl987> imadper: 因为阿蛋是 gaoji QA
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 求助 如何将iso9660添加到grub2的内核中 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389965 其实是burg，没有他的源码也不会编译。。。。 这个是基于grub2开发的，可不可以直接修改内核呢 ？ 我很菜 什么都不懂 求指点！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 疯舞流光 — 2012-10-16 16:56
<imadper> jyfl987: ... 不能提交空文件夹...
<zlei> imadper: ssh用什么连接啊,网上教程都是windows的啊
<zhangjg> hamo_tired: 关于共享库的链接问题你知道吗？
<imadper> zlei: 啥叫ssh用什么链接?
<MeaCulpa> zlei: ssh
<andyhuzhill> imadper:git无法提交空文件夹 不过 我在一本书上看到一个解决方法  就是在这个空目录下放一个“.”开头的隐藏空文件
<imadper> andyhuzhill: gaoji...
<andyhuzhill> imadper, ssh 可以使用 apt-get install openssh 安装
<zhangjg> 共享库如何链接，求高手指教！
<imadper> andyhuzhill: 不用ubuntu....
<andyhuzhill> imadper, 我现在也没有用ubuntu  用的是Arch
<imadper> zhangjg: Chat_Example_Server.cpp 放最后试试
<imadper> andyhuzhill: ssh自带的
<imadper> andyhuzhill: ubuntu下面我记得早就不用手动安装了吧?
<andyhuzhill> imadper, 不太记得了 我反正按照过
<andyhuzhill> 安装过
<imadper> andyhuzhill: 而且... 我也没有问, ssh如何安装....
<andyhuzhill> imadper, ：-P
<andy_> andyhuzhill, hello
<zhangjg> imadper: 放后面更加的不不行，编译都提示了很多错误
<andy_> andyhuzhill, I'm andy too
<jyfl987> imadper: 恩 多谢你小莲
<imadper> jyfl987: 你不是开发嘛?
<imadper> jyfl987: 问测试这个干嘛...
<Guest25199> why change my nick name? NickServ
<jyfl987> imadper: 我在开发一个开发工具
<imadper> jyfl987: 不懂.
<imadper> jyfl987: 干嘛用的?
<jyfl987> imadper: 类似这样  lab project_create test_project
<jyfl987> imadper: 需要根据这个给他创建各种目录  比如hgrepo nginx site 数据库权限什么的
<jyfl987> 还好我用py写 不然就苦逼了
<mayli> jyfl987: skeleton
<mayli> jyfl987: 拿Makefile写吧，省力多了
<jyfl987> mayli: 那个不光是只有创建目录嘛
<jyfl987> mayli: makefile是好 只是我shell不熟练 用python写代码也能少点呢
<jyfl987> 不过你这提醒我了 有个自动系统是用python的 SCon
<mayli> jyfl987: python里不也是os.system()么？
<jyfl987> mayli: 用shell就全用 要么就别用
<zlei> imadper: 我登陆ssh了,火狐也开了autoproxy插件了,代理选了ssh -D,还是上不了啊
<jyfl987> mayli: 你用os.system了以后 目录就固定了 不如用python  os.makedirs(os.path.join(base, target)) 这样兼容性好
<sulit> 好
<zlei> imadper: 要用这个软件登陆才行吗?MyEnTunnel 3.5.2 unicode
<imadper> zlei: 必须呀
<mayli> jyfl987: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/115983/how-do-i-add-an-empty-directory-to-a-git-repository/8944077#8944077
<jyfl987> imadper: 别坑害小喷油啊
<kk> mayli,啥网址y How do I add an empty directory to a git repository - Stack Overflow
<zlei> imadper: linux怎么办,只有win的客户端啊
<jyfl987> WARNING: This tweak is not truly working as it turns out. Sorry for the inconvenience.   mayli
<imadper> zlei: ssh命令就行了
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] whois
<jyfl987> zlei: ssh -CNfg  -D 9999 user@remote_host
<jyfl987> zlei: 然后就配在火狐 走9999端口代码
<jyfl987> 代理
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 额。不是暂停就是离开。每次我上都没人
<imadper> zlei: 记得是sock v5
<jyfl987> 也可以 proxychains 哼哼
<onlylove> 自从用了这个新卡，irc越来越难上了，每次都得等个3分钟多
<zlei> jyfl987: 上去了,谢谢
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求 nginx+php5+mysql 确切搭建配置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389968 我的版本是11.10，求 nginx+php5+mysql 确切搭建配置，请发自己配置成功了的，网上一些我照着配置过，不怎么零，跪求 统计信息: 发表于 由 满大街闲逛 — 2012-10-16 17:32
<jyfl987> zlei: 要跪谢
<zlei> jyfl987: 已经跪了
<jiero> eexpress: 嘿。inkscape直接挂了。
<jiero> eexpress: 果然 不稳定版就是不稳定了。
<jiero> /me 还是换回 inkscape 0.48罢了。
<mayli> inkscape渣渣
 * bluezd 有家的人就是不一样哈，下班就走～～
<mayli> bluezd: 你没有家?
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • LMDE，不能安装gwibber http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389971 Code: mts@lmde ~ $ sudo apt-get install gwibber [sudo] password for mts: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树        正在读取状态信息... 完成        E: 未发现软件包 gwibber mts@lmde ~ $ 统计信息: 发表于  …
<bluezd> mayli: 我的意思是有媳妇
<mayli> bluezd: 看起来你没有，loser
<zeng> 大家好， 我用çchX, 为什么我的这里不显示中文，
<zeng> 如何æ‰è®©BitchX支持中文
<mayli> zeng: 换一个
<zeng> 没有其他的办法了吗？
<eexpress> jiero: 怎么可能。不使用py插件就没事。
<jiero> eexpress: 都说了是 trunk，不稳定的。
<eexpress> stable，那里面的插件，也会卡死的
<jiero> eexpress: 插件都是随意加的。
<jiero> eexpress: 他们审查的及其松。
<eexpress> ç ´Py
<adam8157> bluezd: 谁
<eexpress> jiero: 给你看一个图
<adam8157> eexpress: 摸摸小e~
<bluezd> adam8157: 都是啊，不是特指某个人
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/232138
 * jiero 看不懂 eexpress 的这个图。
<jiero> bluezd: 那 adam8157 就是想问有谁。
<adam8157> jiero: 对
<jiero> roylez_ 有你。
 * jiero 开溜
<jiero> adam8157: 我的kindle找回来了。在公司了。
<bluezd> jiero: 有很多啊，17:50 ~ 18:05　走的基本上都是　cc adam8157
<adam8157> jiero: 公司 0_0
<jiero> adam8157:  不是我的。
<\rs> 誘人用過 razor-qt？
<jiero> adam8157:  美国时间。。。玩游戏。。。
<jiero> \rs: 谁没事用qt的软件。
<jiero> \rs: 你见到有人喜欢qt不是因为自己编程或者kde的么。
<mayli> jiero: me
<jiero> mayli: 。。。你太罕见。
<mayli> jiero: kde无爱，编程倒是比较喜欢
 * mayli Epic Meal Time真TMD都是天才
<jiero> maplebeats: 找什么工作啊。树仔
<maplebeats> jiero: ???
<maplebeats> jiero: 才从腾迅面试回来
<jiero> maplebeats: 去北京/上海/深圳？
<maplebeats> jiero: 等他要我了来。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 就是说你随意了。。
<maplebeats> jiero: 过不过得了都成问题，何谈去哪里
<jiero> maplebeats: 过了的话，你就是cherrot同事了，享受随时工作的待遇
<maplebeats> jiero: 要是过了一面我下次就背个炸弹去
<\rs> jiero: ?
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请问，歌华有限的宽带如何设置？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389977 请问，歌华有限的宽带如何设置？ 它是cable 上网，不可以用pppoeconf,我测试了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 2012-10-16 19:07
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 12.10 用的 uefi 启动，安装显卡驱动失败。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389979 昨天把硬盘格了，安装UEFI启动模式的12.10。更新nvidia显卡驱动为推荐设置后只能选择 1024 * 768 和 800 * 600 两个分辨率。昨天以前用的是非UEFI启动的12.10，更新驱动就没问题的。 统 …
<andyhuzhill> GFW, hello
<andyhuzhill> 看到一个很有意思的入侵方法 http://blog.csdn.net/haoel/article/details/1602108
<kk> andyhuzhill ⇪ ti: 警惕UNIX下的LD_PRELOAD环境变量 - 陈皓专栏　【空谷幽兰，心如皓月】 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<ofan> maplebeats: 要去腾讯？
<GFW> andyhuzhill, hi....
<maplebeats> ofan: 不是要去。。。是在求职。。。
<ofan> o
<ofan> andyhuzhill: 跟改PATH一个道理
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 疼讯好吗？舒服吗？
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 你人在哪里
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 杭州
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 那就对了嘛，你是没在重庆。。。你要是在重庆读书估计就不会这么问了
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 疼讯管理服务器的人坑定舒服的要死，因为把一系列繁杂的操作都给用户了
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 为毛呢？
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 重庆啊，我可爱的重庆。。。
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 重庆红歌圣地
 * maplebeats .............
<cleamoon> clear
<cleamoon> lol
<cleamoon> 输错地方了
<andyhuzhill> irc怎么清屏？
<Kevinyings>   /clc
<Kevinyings> 我还是有点晕，谁为我解惑啊，（（ ））与（）有什么区别额，shell里
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 在吗？
<Kevinyings> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊，我没掉线啊
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 在
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 别给我提shell了，我今天面试的时候写shell范了个非常低级的错误
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 你也今天面试？
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 腾讯啊
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 妹啊，我今天支付宝，没20分钟就踢了
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: (())是运算
<Kevinyings> 请问[与[[有什么区别，果断挂了
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 直接被踢还好啊，我这完全搞不懂是过还是不过啊。。。
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 你面了几分钟？该问的都问了？
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 以我的经验，[ [[区别不大。。。
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 是啊，连我有没有女朋友都问了
<roylez_> Kevinyings: 你还没死心啊
<Kevinyings> roylez, 没呢
<Kevinyings> roylez, （与（（有什么区别？
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 偶不是说了么==！((运算呢
<Kevinyings> majia321, 前一个呢？
<Kevinyings> roylez, 这就死心，我得死多少心
<roylez_> Kevinyings: http://ending123.blog.51cto.com/2376140/673419
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y shell内置命令test单双括号的区别 - 夜之子再见爱 - 51CTO技术博客
<roylez_> Kevinyings: 有个好东西叫做google，你知道么？
<Kevinyings> roylez, 我google了，能表示出（（
<roylez_> Kevinyings: 看我给你发的链接
<Kevinyings> roylez, 在看啊
<Kevinyings> roylez, 我要再投同一家公司简历，机会大吗？
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 会不会直接进黑名单。。。
<roylez_> Kevinyings: 没变化
<Kevinyings> 主要是2点时想睡觉了，当时有点懒意思回答
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 面试官问我还有要说的没，我说我口都说干了，不想说了。。。
<Kevinyings> 等几年后哥要秒掉支付宝面试的
 * maplebeats 几年。。。
<Kevinyings> roylez, 你好像很有经验一样，你是专门面试的主考官
<ofan> Kevinyings: ((是什么用法
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 你说了多久
<Kevinyings> ？
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 忘了，其实没多久，只是口干了而已
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 那是超过1小时了，你真牛
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 毛
<Kevinyings> ofan maplebeats 说是计算
<ofan> Kevinyings: 哦 $(())?
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 要是说了一个小时我人都挂了
<ofan> Kevinyings: 做数值计算用的，(())里是表达式
<Kevinyings> ofan 就是（（））
<ofan> (())没意义
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 想在我的ubuntu12.04上体验ubuntu12.10的webapps，结果报错，求救！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389985 已加源成功。然后安装，失败，提示如下： sudo apt-get install unity-webapps-preview 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成  …
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 你说道哪儿了，我那好像连网络都没说了，我本来还看了一晚上的tcp/ip。。。该死，下次绝对不要通宵了，搞得考试一样
<Kevinyings> ofan 好的
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats, 你今年大四？
<maplebeats> ofan: Kevinyings 他最后我问给我一千台服务器，我怎么办。。。然后我没办法了:(
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 果断说你有办法啊
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 他让我说啊，我想不出来了。。。唉。。。这题昨晚我还看到过
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 慢慢磨啊，从各个方面回答呗
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 我磨了一下下的，不过被鄙视了
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 这是题，有标准答案？
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 有标准答案我昨晚肯定看了嘛。。。。
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 昨晚没仔细搜，只是大约的搜了一下，唉
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 这些主考官就会干这种事
<Kevinyings> 我一定会找到机会干阿里巴巴一票的，敢欺负我
<Kevinyings> 哼哼
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 那面试官还问了我systemd的，果断黑了一把upstart...
 * maplebeats 唉
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 好机灵
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 我当时犯困，他们问什么我答什么？
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 其实我也差不多
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 对了，他问了我一个SQL注入。。。我没答上
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 没半点主动啊，这是犯的最大错误，不过他们之前手机问了我30分钟，不知道算不算
 * maplebeats 最基本的东西都给忘 了
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: ～。～挺好啦
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 要算的话，哥就被面试了一个小时，就算逃不了被踢，我也很高兴
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 你应该还行吧，主要是他们公司的干什么啊，这方面有问吗？
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: I don't know
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 下午的面试应该集中的网络的，结果我shell时就被踢了，算不上达到要求
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: shell啊。。。我当时SB了，找了个最不擅长的脚本写。。。结果写错了。。。本来我对shell还是比较有信心的
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 网络他没怎么问我，我只是说前段时间怎么修复我的网络的。。。
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 要招了，以后到疼讯去干运维？
<ofan> maplebeats: 什么怎么办
<ofan> maplebeats: 1000台来干嘛？
<ofan> maplebeats: 你申请的是运维？
<maplebeats> ofan: 他说给你管理
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 什么脚本，功能实现了吗？
<byc> http://hi.video.sina.com.cn/Poll.php?project_id=5168&id=155
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 功能到是简单啊，问题是我范了点低级错误。。。明明是.我写成了/。。。事后才想起来
<maplebeats> ofan: 传说中的技术运营，不知道是干什么的
<ofan> maplebeats: 就是运维吧
<maplebeats> byc: .....
<maplebeats> ofan: 我也觉得应该是吧
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 你要到疼讯了，哥就得巴结巴结你了，以后分配服务器的话，果断上性能最好的啊
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 别想了，这一面能过我就觉得欣慰了
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 我还是去准备准备搜狐的
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 大哥，膜拜你，大公司轮着转
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 你以为我想啊，小公司直接在简历那里就把我给刷了
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 那是他们不识货
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 况且小公司也没想你怎么干，就想你不要偷懒，果断远离只
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 你现在在重庆？
<maplebeats> Kevinyings:  YES。。
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 麻辣火锅
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 还有妹子
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 。。。火锅到是有，妹子那个另算。。。
<andyhuzhill> byc, 投毛线票？
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill: 你也上当了哈
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 单身男
<imadper> maplebeats: 面哪里了?
<imadper> maplebeats: 怎么不投百度去献身hamo?
<maplebeats> imadper: 百度不来。。。
<Kevinyings> 只好撸撸更健康
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats, 我也是电子信息工程 大三
<imadper> maplebeats: 我一个朋友的简历, 现在就到hamo手里了. 周五上午面试.
<maplebeats> imadper: ==!
<Kevinyings> 我还是有点恨[[]]
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill: 可怜的电子信息工程，注定找不到工作
<Kevinyings> 妹啊，为什么我以前没碰到这个问题呢？多好机会啊
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats, 为毛是注定找不到工作？
<Kevinyings> imadper, 然后你们一打搞基的
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill: 因为我也是电子信息工程，你看我多惨
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats, 你找的 也并不是我们学的专业的工作吧
<Kevinyings> imadper, 蛤蟆在baidu
<Kevinyings> ?
<Kevinyings> imadper, 不是18m吗？
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill: 我会告诉你，招电子信息工程的公司招的大多数是研究生么。。。
<imadper>  Kevinyings: 必须不是
<imadper> Kevinyings: 肯定在百度
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats, 你木有考虑考研？
<Kevinyings> imadper, 他还是面试官？
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill: 考它妹的研
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats, 哈哈
<imadper> Kevinyings: 这个我不是很确定
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill: 最讨厌了，一群研究生还和我们本科生抢工作，好意思么
<imadper> maplebeats: 不少研究生水平比本科生低多了
<vic> 因为本科的时候没抢过
<vic> 研究生
<vic> 所以读研去抢本科生
 * maplebeats 可恶，可恶
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 考研就是烤鸭
<Kevinyings> imadper, 你上面说的真切的，简历都到它手拉
<Kevinyings> 这个必须不平等啊
<imadper> Kevinyings: 负责筛选简历, 和面试官, 一样吗?
<imadper> Kevinyings: 一定是同一个人嘛?
<imadper> Kevinyings: 还是我刚才说了, hamo是面试官?
<maplebeats> imadper: 这种情况嘛，直接刷掉。。。哈哈
<imadper> maplebeats: ... 不过确实不适合 hamo在的那个组...
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • GDM界面无桌面类型选择 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389989 启动到登录界面,桌面类型选项空白,输入密码点击登录一闪又回到登录界面了 求解决方法,真的不想重装啊,好麻烦的 统计信息: 发表于 由 bxyun — 2012-10-16 21:01
<Kevinyings> imadper, 靠，我喷了，你是咒它呢？
<Kevinyings> 啊，我好想要内推啊
<Kevinyings> 打字打到“内”的时候我特想换个特殊点的词
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 大三？
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 大几了？
<imadper> Kevinyings: 你想要啥工作, 自己投也一样的
<imadper> maplebeats已经大四了
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 444444444444444444
<imadper> maplebeats: 对了,  校招都快结束了. 你抓紧吧.
<maplebeats> imadper: 这才是最大的问题！
<imadper> maplebeats: 红旗去不去?
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 我发现我irc的输出，都是慢几秒，一起输出的，难道有缓存？
<maplebeats> imadper: 要啊，只要招人我就去。。。
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 人品问题。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 要人呢.
<maplebeats> imadper: where，我不会java哦。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 待遇不算太高, 不过应该比重庆本地的平均水平高不少. 你去问额外你吧
<imadper> maplebeats: java个毛!
<maplebeats> imadper:  向谁问
<imadper> Kevinyings: 组内看到简历之后, 一起商量决定要不要这个人来面试. 但是面试官肯定不是全组都去. 所以筛选简历和面试官不是同一个人很正常吧. 为什么叫做咒他?
<imadper> maplebeats: redflag的人. 刑建之类的.
<maplebeats> imadper: 没一个人认识。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 或者, 给他们的hr发邮件.
<imadper> maplebeats: 渣渣.. xwinx知道不?
<maplebeats> imadper: 没一个人认识==！
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 啧啧，java
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 会C++的秒杀java
<imadper> maplebeats: 咱irc的人呀
<maplebeats> imadper: ==！果然我上IRC还是少了
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 谁说我会C++了。。
<imadper> maplebeats: http://search.51job.com/job/49468845,c.html  自己投
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: 【Linux系统软件工程师，北京中科红旗软件技术有限公司】前程无忧官方招聘网站
<imadper> maplebeats: 你不是会py吗?
<maplebeats> imadper: py到是还行
<imadper> maplebeats: 给俺讲讲生成器表达式吧... 大佬....
<imadper> maplebeats: 俺初学的时候, 看到这东西, 没理解... 就没学下去..
<maplebeats> imadper: 。。。。。
<maplebeats> imadper: 生成器怎么了？很简单啊
<imadper> maplebeats: 不懂...
<imadper> maplebeats: 那个工作怎么样?
<maplebeats> imadper: 我的理解就是。。。运行一次出一个东西
<maplebeats> imadper: 那个工作挺适合我的
<imadper> maplebeats: 投!
<maplebeats> imadper: 我在想在哪里投
<maplebeats> imadper: 直接给hr发邮件还是在这网站上搜
<Kevinyings> imadper, 原来如此
<Kevinyings> imadper, 有组的。。。。啧啧
<Kevinyings> 我决定每天把一本shell的pdf看两遍
<Kevinyings> 以提高记忆力
<yunfan> maplebeats: 上次说那个 git clean 加什么参数 可以删除未追踪的代码来着
<maplebeats> yunfan: 就是git clean啊，还有参数？
<yunfan> Kevinyings: 到时候你可以成功应聘公司业务软盘
<imadper> maplebeats: 你知道hr的邮箱才行呀..
<yunfan> maplebeats: 没参数不删除的
<maplebeats> imadper: 他们官网上写了。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 那个不是吧... 你贴上来看看
<maplebeats> http://www.redflag-linux.com/about/jobs.html
<kk> maplebeats ⇪ ti: 招聘信息-走进红旗-北京中科红旗软件技术有限公司
<imadper> yunfan: man 1 git-clean
<yunfan> ok了 还是stackoverflow好  git -xfd
<imadper> yunfan: x是说, ignored的文件也删除
<imadper> yunfan: f是强制
<imadper> yunfan: d是目录也删除的意思
<maplebeats> imadper: 我在想吧，他不会让我到北京去面试 or 笔试吧
<yunfan> imadper: 恩
<imadper> yunfan: 你不加这些, 应该也会删除的, 不会不执行
<yunfan> imadper: 好好努力  过一阵你可以加 gaoji前缀了
<imadper> maplebeats: 不会吧
<yunfan> imadper: 是的
<imadper> yunfan: adam8157貌似也不是gaoji...
<imadper> yunfan: 况且, 我可能连qa都做不了了
<imadper> yunfan: 公司没有转正名额
<imadper> yunfan: 最近又联系不上xwinx
<yunfan> imadper: 你们公司还有转正名额？？额
<yunfan> imadper: 他不是天天在么 你想去红旗？？
<imadper> yunfan: 啥?
<yunfan> 这个有点坑爹阿
<yunfan> 不过你是土著 好像也没什么
<yunfan> 适合混日子
<imadper> yunfan: 天天在??? 别的房间吗?
<imadper> yunfan: 我去看看有没有#redflag
<yunfan> imadper: 是阿 xmpp会议室天天在阿 最近会议室有点问题
<imadper> yunfan: 哦... 发邮件都不理我...
<andyhuzhill> http://search.51job.com/job/49468845,c.html 红旗是外资?
<kk> andyhuzhill ⇪ ti: 【Linux系统软件工程师，北京中科红旗软件技术有限公司】前程无忧官方招聘网站
<yunfan> 这我不清楚 我不拉人下火坑
<imadper> yunfan: 对了, 你们做手机游戏嘛?
<andyhuzhill> 为啥 他还说 gentoo或arch用户 优先考虑
<imadper> yunfan: 想帮我女朋友找个活干
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill: 还好我是洗发水用户 。。。
<andyhuzhill> 红旗好像 好久都没做 桌面Linux了
<imadper> andyhuzhill: 因为gentoo和arch的用户懒
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats, 呵呵 我现在也改用洗发水了
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats, 其实我第一个使用过的linux 还是红旗的
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助~12.04各种安装均失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389991 菜鸟用户，以前用过ubuntu，现在有了台新DELL的整机，拿来只有一个盘，拿分区工具专门分了个盘留给U 然后wubi安装，总是说找不到镜像资源，我就用虚拟光驱装进去以后，用解压缩过的wubi安装，到 …
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 洗发水?
<maplebeats> imadper: 其实生成器就是一个生成器。。。
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 不要递归啊
<andyhuzhill> UbuntuTalk, 是robot吗
<yunfan> imadper: 我们是做广告平台的
<yunfan> imadper: 你女朋友做手机游戏的？
<yunfan> maplebeats: 什么生成器？
<yunfan> xrange么
<maplebeats> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=150642         https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=437898
<kk> maplebeats ⇪ t: [RESLOVED]Broadcom on 3.6.2-ck kernel (Page 1) / Kernel & Hardware / Arch Linux Forums
<imadper> 为什么明天是足球!!!!!!不是乒乓球!!
<maplebeats> arch用户 和gentoo用户的区别。。。
<imadper> yunfan: 画画的, 想做游戏原画之类的
<maplebeats> yunfan: 差不多吧
<yunfan> imadper: 额 那得找大公司 我们公司是做广告的 为了丰富市场上的应用 所以自己人也开发点游戏
<imadper> yunfan: 咱这里 破马是做游戏的吧?
<yunfan> imadper: 我本来以为你女朋友是写代码的 我有几个朋友倒是真的招聘写代码的
<imadper> yunfan: 那不是... 我妹子也就画画而已
<maplebeats> imadper: 我在想投红旗怎么投。。。纠结了
<yunfan> imadper: 这样也好 免得跟 gaoji QA跑了
<imadper> maplebeats: 两边都投!
<maplebeats> imadper: 有妹子还好啦。。。可以不搞基了
<imadper> yunfan: 没可能
<imadper> maplebeats: 没有妹子, 我也不gaoji!
<yunfan> imadper: 我是说如果写代码的话 你一个qa怕是留不住
<imadper> yunfan: 哈哈~ 我没法转正了, 过些天连qa都不是, 无业游民~
 * imadper 不扯了... 找工作.
<yunfan> imadper: 找个工作不至于这样把
<Kevinyings> imadper, 高帅富的妹子都是画画的
<yunfan> 要不你问问 aguai 跟他写歌去
<imadper> yunfan: 今年不好找.
<imadper> yunfan: ..
<imadper> Kevinyings: ...
<yunfan> imadper: 是真的 aguai 是弯弯 写歌的
<yunfan> imadper: 你一个土著 降低点要求 应该很好找阿
<imadper> yunfan: ....不认识...
<yunfan> 倒是我死外地的 很难找
<imadper> yunfan: 跟土著有关系?
<imadper> yunfan: 人家还在乎这个?
<yunfan> imadper: 土著没买房压力
<imadper> yunfan: 要买的...
<yunfan> imadper: 比一般人好点
<imadper> yunfan: 你可以最后回去工作吧. 找一个能远程办公的公司养老?
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 是3.6.×的broadcom的网卡都会有问题？
<Kevinyings> 无线
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 没问题了，已经修复了
<yunfan> imadper: 额 那是以后的事呢
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 什么时候开始的问题，我没感觉啊
<yunfan> imadper: 做梦都是讲以后 瞎编全是说从前
<imadper> yunfan: 不过那样的话, 你就不用在北京买房了. 说实话, 北京买房, 真tm难!
<maplebeats> Kevinyings:你用core内核当然感觉不出来了。。
<yunfan> imadper: 那是我心态好 有许多北漂不是死活要定居？
<imadper> yunfan: 不过你也不小了, 不打算找个妹子?
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 好吧，冒险者
<imadper> yunfan: 家里人也该给你着急了吧?
<yunfan> imadper: 再说呗
<yunfan> imadper: 我家里人一年就提一次 还是开玩笑的那种
<imadper> yunfan: 那基本没压力~
<Kevinyings> imadper, 转职媒婆，魅力加1
<yunfan> imadper: 我家里人对我体重比较敏感 额
<imadper> yunfan: ..............................................
<yunfan> 那个i18n的po文件 用什么工具转来着
<yunfan> imadper: 因为体重太重 容易过早挂掉
<Kevinyings> i18k听过，i18n是什么？
<imadper> Kevinyings: 国际化
<imadper> Kevinyings: internationalization
<Kevinyings> imadper, got it
<ofan> yunfan: msgfmt
<ofan> gnu的工具命名乱七八糟的
<yunfan> 奇怪 放到那目录下没用
<Kevinyings> 这两天，学了两件事，意识gnuplot的画图进步一点点，2是shell进步一点点
<Kevinyings> 不过工作质量明显好很多
<ofan> gettext一点都不好用
<Kevinyings> 被表扬了
<ofan> Kevinyings: ...
<Kevinyings> ofan, 笑一个 ^-^
<imadper> ofan: 台式机风扇的接口, 是通用的嘛? 不是吧
<ofan> imadper: 不清楚
<ofan> n年没用过台式的
<maplebeats> 我发现我只能去应聘http://search.51job.com/job/52241931,c.html
<kk> maplebeats ⇪ ti: 【Linux测试工程师实习岗，北京中科红旗软件技术有限公司】前程无忧官方招聘网站
<imadper> ofan: 同没用过..
<imadper> maplebeats: 刚给你的那个不好吗?!
<maplebeats> imadper: 要求工作年限，神马意思
<imadper> maplebeats: 测试没意思! 还要被 yunfan 来鄙视!
<imadper> maplebeats: 哦, 你没经验... 不好办....
<maplebeats> imadper: 这明显不是招实习生啊
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 先投，蛋要大点
<yunfan> imadper: 赚钱就行了 linux界的人天天鄙视比尔盖茨和乔布斯 人家还不是照样乐呵呵的
<imadper> maplebeats: 实习个毛, 这是正是工作!实习生应该在半年前招
<imadper> yunfan: 问题是, 也不赚钱....
<Kevinyings> imadper, 实习生招大三的多
<imadper> Kevinyings: 不会吧
<yunfan> imadper: 去卖把
 * maplebeats 管它的，直接投了。它我要去北京笔试面试我直接就无视掉就行了。。。
<imadper> yunfan: ...
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 先投，蛋蛋要大。有的工作年限要求有的，但不是很硬额
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 那你怎么面试
<imadper> Kevinyings: 很可能电话面
<Kevinyings> imadper, 电话面倒是还要面
<Kevinyings> s/倒是/到时/g
<imadper> Kevinyings: 我就只有一次电话面, 然后就去了
<maplebeats> 我想写我会 shell/python。但是发现没有这个选项
<imadper> Kevinyings: 这个说不好吧
<Kevinyings> imadper, 我被面了两次
<imadper> Kevinyings: 你不答应要人家, 怎么可能让人家一个学生, 几千里去跑
<ofan> 困
<Kevinyings> ofan, 有吃的没
<ofan> 没
<Kevinyings> imadper, 有道理
<Kevinyings> ofan, 去找找，邮寄过来
<imadper> Kevinyings: 来回路费, 都够一个月生活费了
<imadper> Kevinyings: 外加住两天
<ofan> Kevinyings: 淘宝
<Kevinyings> imadper, 啊，我后悔，没好好利用大四
<Kevinyings> ofan, 被坑一次。。。。
<imadper> Kevinyings: 淘宝买拉王
<ofan> 网很卡
<imadper> ofan: 你的vpn也略卡...
<Kevinyings> ofan, ofan 美国网最好了
<imadper> ofan: 不知道是不是我的电信出问题了
<ofan> Kevinyings: 找5星卖家
<maplebeats> imadper: 我不在那个坑爹的招聘网站上投了，什么都没有
<Kevinyings> ofan, 面试官问我vpn的实现方式有几种？
<imadper> maplebeats: 没明白...
<ofan> cdnzz个sb,天天发垃圾邮件
<Kevinyings> ofan, 我说一种隧道
<ofan> 还不能取消订阅
<ofan> baidu也是
<maplebeats> imadper: 用那网站的做的简历我自己都看不下去了。。。
<Kevinyings> ofan,黑名单
<ofan> Kevinyings: 噢
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, latex模板一套
<ofan> Kevinyings: 你说有好多种
<Kevinyings> ofan, 他说不全
<ofan> Kevinyings: 这样发挥空间就大了
<Kevinyings> ofan, 我只知道一种。。。。
<ofan> 噢
<Kevinyings> ofan, 你说有几种？
<imadper> maplebeats: 这样说来, 你都没投几家呢... emc/oracle/cisco都是这样子的
<imadper> maplebeats: 图森破呀
<ofan> Kevinyings: 那你就说一种
<ofan> Kevinyings: 诚实作答
<ofan> Kevinyings: 我说有好几种
<Kevinyings> ofan, 不全啊，要再说几种，他才高兴
<ofan> 可以分为两类
<imadper> ofan: 不是都是gre隧道吗?
<Kevinyings> ofan, 哪两类？
<ofan> 一种是我知道的，一种是我不知道的
<maplebeats> imadper: e.e~
<Kevinyings> imadper, 我也这样觉得
<ofan> imadper: openvpn不是
<Kevinyings> ofan, 笑了，装b个
<imadper> ofan: 哦? 那我不知道了...
<Kevinyings> ofan, openvpn不是？
<ofan> Kevinyings: 一类我知道的，一类我不知道
<Kevinyings> ofan, 很有型
<Kevinyings> ofan, 可惜，我不是主考官
<imadper> ofan: 还真不是... 貌似, pptp才是...
<imadper> ofan: openvpn和l2tp都不是...
<Kevinyings> 吃拌面去了
<ofan> pptp基于gre貌似，l2tp基于ipsec
<ofan> Kevinyings: 不是
<ofan> pptp基于gre貌似，l2tp基于ipsec
<Kevinyings> ofan, ipsec不就多套一层
<ofan> 思科的那个不知道
<ofan> Kevinyings: 套啥？
<Kevinyings> ofan, ipv4的头部上
<Kevinyings> ofan, 不是头部
<Kevinyings> ofan, 是叫什么来着
<ofan> Kevinyings: 不是ip
<Kevinyings> ofan, 一下子记不起叫什么，就是那个一层层加的那个东西
<Kevinyings> ofan, 今天持续忘记名字
<ofan> Kevinyings: 噢
<Kevinyings> ofan, 就相当与加一层
<Kevinyings> ofan, 这跟tunnel还不是一样
<jiam> ipsec  和l2tp没关系
<ofan> Kevinyings: 不是
<ofan> ipsec是另一个协议
<ofan> 不一样
<ofan> jiam: l2tp+ipsec
<ofan> Kevinyings: tunnel技术多了
<Kevinyings> ofan, 都是加一层东西来实现控制。。。。有什么大的性能提升吗？
<Kevinyings> ofan, 怎么多了
<Kevinyings> ofan, 我开始觉得自己职业规划有问题了
<ofan> Kevinyings: tunnel只是一个概念，实现很多
<jiam> 建立隧道的方式很多
<Kevinyings> jiam, 建立是怎样一个过程？
<Kevinyings> jiam, 还是依靠tcp吗？它自己干了多少？
<Kevinyings> jiam, 不，是ip
<ofan> Kevinyings: 不一定依赖tcp
<jiam> 肯定都基于ip啊
<Kevinyings> jiam, 加了几个控制位而已啊
<jiam> 没那么简单
<Kevinyings> jiam, 怎么说？
<ofan> 很多不是ip的
<jiam> 比如http
<jiam> 你能说只是加了几个控制位吗
<ofan> http属于应用层了，太高级
<Kevinyings> jiam, http加了很多，不是几个
<Kevinyings> jiam, 差太多了
<Kevinyings> jiam, 不好比
<jiam> vpn
<Kevinyings> 又回来了
<jiam> vpn要协商 加解密方式
<jiam> 保障数据通信的安全
<Kevinyings> jiam, 恩
<jiam> 其实就是加解密 和保障数据的完整性
<jiam> 防止中间人纂改
<jiam> 截取通信
<Kevinyings> jiam, 通信安全是什么，怎么保障，防止监听的添加一个位，被捕获时就变了什么的
<jiam> 不是加为要协商 加密方式 使用什么加密算法
<jiam> 不知道算法截取信息也没用
<Kevinyings> jiam, 加密谁干的啊？
<jiam> 就是vpn啊
<Kevinyings> jiam, 好吧，我发现我确实无知了
<Kevinyings> 饿了，吃饭去
<Kevinyings> 等应聘书，搞得像上大学一样
<Kevinyings> 哥会有一天，同时收到3家公司的电话，然后哥同时退了他们
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 你不能这么样子
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 你要去面试的地方去把简历要回来
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 靠，为毛，几毛钱
 * imadper 
 * imadper 大家都这么能胡扯, 不如结伴去当5毛! 很赚的!
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 来回公交钱都不够
<maplebeats> imadper: 有道理
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 你要先准备一个很深的问题问面试官
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 至少让自己爽一把。。。
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 对，下次就这么干？
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 等我有offer了，就去干一票
<Kevinyings> maplebeats, 我问他，你们怎么做图的，然后喷一堆，再顺便鄙视一下支付宝的linux插件，搞得跟病毒一样
<wujie> 大家好啊
<kk> wujie, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<brisk> 好
<Kevinyings> eexpress, 是ee吗，上次把那个.看成*了，说的是错的顺便误导了那位同学
<Kevinyings> eexpress, 不好意思哈
<Kevinyings> eexpress, 当时2b了
<maplebeats> Kevinyings: 没关系，反正都2
 * maplebeats 我没黑ee
<Freebuilder> 用平板就是爽
<maplebeats> Freebuilder: 再过几天再说吧
<Freebuilder> 今天被无线网络扁死了
<Freebuilder> maplebeats, 啥？
<maplebeats> Freebuilder: 平板啊
<maplebeats> Freebuilder: 你就图新鲜嘛，用久了还不是一样恶心
<Freebuilder> maplebeats, 大概，或许
<maucat> 今天这么晚了，还有这么多人。
<maplebeats> maucat: 你小学生啊，这么晚
<dwj> .
<maucat> maplebeats: 差不多吧
<maucat> maplebeats: 看在哪些方面了。呵呵
 * maplebeats .........
<maucat> 这里面有搞软件测试的么？
<maplebeats> maucat: 有职位么，求内推
<maucat> maplebeats: 刚毕业，刚搞了两个月
<maplebeats> maucat: 刚毕业。。。
<maucat> maplebeats: 的确
 * maplebeats 中科红旗不支持远程电话。。。白投了
 * maplebeats 面谈他妹的
<fhmdgxs> hi
<kk> fhmdgxs, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<imadper> maplebeats: 这么快就给你恢复了?
<imadper> maplebeats: 回复
<maplebeats> imadper: 不
<maplebeats> imadper: 我网上搜的。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 绝对可以!
 * ofan 到家了
<MeaCulpa_> ,
<ofan> 睡觉
<maplebeats> ofan: 你小学生！
<ofan> maplebeats: ？
<ofan> maplebeats: 你怎么知道我喜欢小学生
<maplebeats> ofan: 变态！
<ofan> maplebeats: 你知道的太多了
<pityonline> mac ⇻
<pityonline> RIGHTWARDS ARROW WITH DOUBLE VERTICAL STROKE
<pityonline> 那是个啥键啊？
<Kevinyings> 你们晚上不睡了
<pityonline> ↘
<pityonline> SOUTH EAST ARROW
<pityonline> 这些奇怪的按键在啥键位上啊？
<Kevinyings> pityonline, 怎么弄出来的？
<yunfan> pityonline: 右方向键
<xiang_wang> 有木有packager?
<xiang_wang> 这里？
<pityonline> Kevinyings: 在特殊符号里复制的
<Kevinyings> 额
<ofan> pityonline: 按alt+a b c d....
<maplebeats> xiang_wang: 你要做什么
<ofan> pityonline: alt+shift+a b c d...
<pityonline> yunfan: 不是啊
<zeng_> 我也觉得奇怪， 你们算是怎么弄的
<pityonline> ofan: cmd+opt+t 可以调出特殊符号键盘，但那些箭头在哪个键位上呢
<ofan> pityonline: 没有，只映射了一部分
<pityonline> http://mac.linsheng.me/archives/282.html 这里有了
<kk> pityonline,啥网址y 特殊按键字符表 | Mac疯
<dwj> ..
<widon> 12.04 gnome fall back如何保存会话阿
<ofan> pityonline: 不能直接键盘输入
<ofan> 这是码表
<pityonline> ofan: 嗯，有些是可以输入的
<maucat> http://learn-ruby-the-hard-way-zh-cn-translation.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html
<kk> maucat ⇪ t: 笨方法学Ruby — 笨办法学 Ruby 1.0 documentation
<maucat> 这个翻译也不知道还有没有在断续
<maucat> 断续
<maucat> 继续
<tojo> any one there??
<andyhuzhill> tojo, hi
<tojo> i have some problem with my cdrom...
<dwj> tojo: hi
<vamadir> 有人吗
<kk> vamadir, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<WhiTeMoOn_> yeah
<vamadir> 在ubuntu没有qq吗？
<maplebeats> vamadir: 没有
<WhiTeMoOn_> 足彩押阿曼赢了。
<WhiTeMoOn_> 可惜只押了10块钱
<maplebeats> WhiTeMoOn_: 赢了多少
<andyhuzhill> vamadir, 有webQQ可用
<andyhuzhill> vamadir, 其他的都不好用
<WhiTeMoOn_> 不知道，淘宝还没告诉我结果
<vamadir>  andyhuzhill，webqq太麻烦
<maplebeats> vamadir: lwqq-pidgin插件
<andyhuzhill> vamadir,  我就一直用webQQ
<WhiTeMoOn_> 估计20不到
<vamadir> 阿里旺旺也没有吗？
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats, lwqq-pidgin稳定吗？
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill: 一般般
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats, 以前用pidgin 总是要重新激活帐号
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill: webqq协议不用怕
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill: 虽然丢消息还是严重
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats, -_-|||
<WhiTeMoOn_> 伊朗 对 韩国
<WhiTeMoOn_> 平 10块:)
<vamadir> 好的，可是 怎么用ed2k和Thunder？
<andyhuzhill> vamadir, 阿里旺旺 好像以前看到过一个淘宝内部人员写的
<andyhuzhill> vamadir, ed2k可以使用amule  迅雷 吸血雷就不要用了吧  BT下载 可以用 Transmission
<imadper> 有啥一定需要下载的呀.... 还要用迅雷.... 感觉用了linux之后, 就只用bt了, 活得好好的.
<vamadir> 电视是迅雷。
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: linux里ed2k也好好的
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 不过我也xunlei离线了
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 离线好呀! 绝对好东西~
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 不过, 我现在看电影都pt了...
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 或者直接youku....
<WhiTeMoOn_> vamadir: 你想windows 搬家呀，还是算了。
<WhiTeMoOn_> MeaCulpa: 手机？
<MeaCulpa_> WhiTeMoOn_: PC
<vamadir> 我想看看中国的电影。我用linux从2003年
<WhiTeMoOn_> 悲剧，押了伊朗胜，伊朗你可要争口气啊，我的10块钱
<MeaCulpa_> WhiTeMoOn_: 球？
<vamadir> 可是我不喜欢网电影。质量差
<WhiTeMoOn_> MeaCulpa: 嗯，看能不能赚个停车费。世预赛
<MeaCulpa_> WhiTeMoOn_: 擦
<WhiTeMoOn_> 伊朗主场对韩不败
<WhiTeMoOn_> 哈哈
<WhiTeMoOn_> vamadir:qvod好了
<vamadir> qvod？？
<WhiTeMoOn_> 去搜一把 qvod linux
<MeaCulpa_> xunlei离线足够爽了
<MeaCulpa_> ipad 客户端也颇为给力
<MeaCulpa_> 睡前看个片子，不错
<WhiTeMoOn_> qvod 在线效果好，而且免费呀
<WhiTeMoOn_> 快播是恶心了点，不过片源不用找了。;-)
 * microcai 我有 qvod for linux 哈哈
<ansik> ?
<ansik> gebjgd: 在不？
<mao> megacli如何创建raid10
<gebjgd> qvod for linux还是wine的
<gebjgd> 烤
<gebjgd> exit
<rikerbe> hey all
<knownbad> Hey null.
<kk>  06:29
<rikerbe> hi kk
<sqs_> ll
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-17
<ibodi> ubuntu 关注度 2076 是指全球只有 2076 个用户？
<ibodi> 还是指全国？
<ibodi> ah. hits per day.
<sjd_zeus> 早上好，各位
<MeaCulpa> 早
<microcai> zao
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 14.02新用户请求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390014 前几天在老电脑中装了ubuntu 12.04和win7双系统，ubuntu是用光盘安装的。电脑配置如下： CPU: P4 515 2.93GHz 主板：华擎775Dual-880Pro 内存：512MX2＝1G 硬盘：IDE接口，西数80G 7200转（主）＋希捷160G 7200转（从）  …
<airead> zao
<Xtaler> 终于可以上网了
<Xtaler> 蛋疼啊
<Xtaler> 原来的路由器坏了
<Xtaler> 新买的路由器和旧的路由器不兼容
<Xtaler> WDS桥接不成功
<Xtaler> 痛苦了几天
<Xtaler> 信号弱爆了
<Xtaler> 尼玛，无线路由器的宣传广告吹的那么牛
<Patrick_DJ> good morning, everyone.
<Xtaler> 神马穿墙王都是忽悠
<Xtaler> 作废了三个无线路由器
 * MeaCulpa 发现FZH邮件列表里很多用户很纠结阿，都是想拿帽帽系统当桌面玩得可怜人
<imtxc> .
<imtxc> 信号弱算什么
<WhiTeMoOn> 哈哈，昨天伊朗赢了
<imtxc> 我的路由器拔了电还能搜索到信号……
<imadper> adam
<imadper> adam8157_away: pto了?
<sou_> emacs的中文组叫#emacs-cn吗？
<sou_> exit
<flh> 大家好，很久没有来喽
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 昨天中了两场 阿曼2:1约旦  伊朗1:0 韩国
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 人品爆发
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 官办赌博？
 * MeaCulpa 现在的CU Shell区真的是作业本了
<fhmdgxs> 玩的都比较高端
<fhmdgxs> 闲着没事看看那个挺好玩的
<imadper> imtxc_: 你的那个支持poe吧
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • ubuntu 12.10 源文件问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390018 哪位朋友能把sources.list里面的内容复制一份给我，我这边更改了一下，现在软件这些都装不了，换了好多源都不行 统计信息: 发表于 由 acmego — 2012-10-17 9:57
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 足彩单场
<microcai> MeaCulpa yeah , 只有 gentoo 才能算 linux
<imtxc_> imadper: 什么poe
<imadper> imtxc_: 拔电源还能有信号. 就是poe
<imtxc_> imadper: 不是了，是坏了
<imtxc_> imadper: 见了鬼了。
<pityonline> 你们看看 #vim-cn 频道有人吗？怎么一进去就被 ChanServ 给踢出来？
<imadper> imtxc_: Power Over Ethernet
<imtxc_> imadper: 我把它给我朋友去用了，然后他恢复出厂设置，那个网络的密码还在，而且是我以前配置的密码……
<imadper> imtxc_: ....
<imtxc_> imadper: 然后我让他拔了电  拔了网线 什么都没接的情况下，还是能搜到那个有密码的网络
<imtxc_> imadper: 拔了电之后，另一个没有密码的网络消失了，插上电又回来了，可是没有密码的这个网络，连接不上。
<imadper> imtxc_: .... 不懂...
<imtxc_> imadper: 元芳  你怎么看这个情况？
<sjd_zeus> qingwen
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 不能这么说，Linux自豪是个内核
<MeaCulpa> microcai: Gentoo是一个借鉴了FreeBSD的OS, based on Linux kernel
<imtxc_> imadper: 你觉得 到底有密码的那个网络是我那个路由器的，还是没有密码的那个网络是
<sjd_zeus> 请问几千封mail用什么管理方便
<flh> microcai: gentoo 才算linux?真的吗？
<imadper> imtxc_: 不懂....
<imadper> sjd_zeus: mutt或者notmuch
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 至于RHEL, RHEL是一个UNIX, based on Linux Kernel, 和Android性质类似
<imadper> flh: gentoo才算bsd
<MeaCulpa> mutt单线程，速度不佳
<sjd_zeus> imadper: windows系统下呢
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 最大中奖金额 28.14 元 - 投注金额 10 元 = 18.14 元
<imtxc_> imadper: 颠覆我的世界观了着。
<flh> imadper: 玩过bsd,感觉累啊
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 不错
<MeaCulpa> flh: BSD的问题是它试图给你个baseline, 然后让你搞ports
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 不知道... win下... 网页版吧...
<flh> imadper: 现在换成了debian
<MeaCulpa> flh: Gentoo不给你这大Baseline, 给你个很小的，结果反而简单
<MeaCulpa> flh: Arch给你个爆大的baseline
<imadper> flh: gentoo, 跟ports学的吧.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 恩，就是用了Linux内核
<microcai> flh:  是的
<flh> 我是新手，知道的少啊
<imadper> MeaCulpa这样好.省得, bsd内核硬件支持不好
<microcai> MeaCulpa arch 是个蹩脚的 gentoo
<MeaCulpa> imadper: Gentoo LiveCD内核几乎和BSD一样臭
<MeaCulpa> microcai: arch和gentoo正好相反吧，arch是人家的gentoo, 不是你的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: arch是dev家的linux,开放给你下载玩玩的....
<flh> 学习了，听听不错
<MeaCulpa> imadper: Gentoo LiveCD Kernel 简直是对Linux的侮辱
<sjd_zeus> 我现在用outlook邮件一多就卡得要命呀
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 这点你承认吧
<void1|z> MeaCulpa: 为什么这么说？
<void1|z> MeaCulpa: 我记得你也是用genkernel的呀
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 没试过... 为啥不直接弄个大点儿的内核...
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: 我用genkernel, genkernel是好东西，genkernel和liveCD kernel不是一回事
<microcai> MeaCulpa arch 的 pacman/aur 是个蹩脚的ports
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 连ports都不如...
<woju> 升级到12.10,firestarter不能显示连线的程序了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 也许连Slackware的tgz都不如...
<microcai> MeaCulpa 但是 arch 的 wiki 很好，arch 对 systemd 态度比gentoo好 ...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 弄了，很大，但是还是烂
<MeaCulpa> microcai: Arch Wiki是很好的网站
<microcai> MeaCulpa arch 态度好，就是缺乏好的程序员写个好的包管理器
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 那就更不知道了...
<microcai> MeaCulpa gentoo 空有个好的包管理器，一群老顽固在管理仓库。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 没事，自己做
<MeaCulpa> Gentoo 以前wiki居然会丢数据~
<void1|z> MeaCulpa: 那解释一下gentoo livecd kernel是怎么回事呀？
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: ?
<microcai> MeaCulpa 所以 gentoo 的 overlay 是所有发行版中最多的
<void1|z> 10:19:39         MeaCulpa | void1|z: 我用genkernel, genkernel是好东西，genkernel和liveCD kernel不是一回事
<microcai> MeaCulpa 人手一份 overlay 啊
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: 每个linux 安装媒体，都带一个binary kernel对吧。这个Kernel需要支持广谱硬件
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: 那么每个linux distro的dev需要花力气去维护kernel config
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: Gentoo这里，没人愿意花这个力气
<void1|z> MeaCulpa: genkernel生成的不就是支持广谱硬件的吗
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: Gentoo的默认live CD kernel config, 和gentoo的kernel source是分开两个包的，所以新kernel src完全可能早就超越了那个kernel source
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: genkernel这个包里包含了liveCD kernel
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: 但是很烂
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: liveCD kernel应该包含在gentoo-source,而不是genkernel
<void1|z> MeaCulpa: 什么叫烂？
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: genkernel只是一套脚本
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: 烂...就是测的少，更新少
<void1|z> MeaCulpa: 作为仅仅是安装用的livecd，需要怎么样的更新？
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: 你觉得这要求不高，dev觉得高
<kk> 新 编译或打包 • 安装glib-2.33.1失败，亲们来瞧瞧呗！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390020 make报错如下：make all-recursive make[1]: 正在进入目录 `/home/shenglu/download/glib-2.33.1' Making all in . make[2]: 正在进入目录 `/home/shenglu/download/glib-2.33.1' make[2]:正在离开目录 `/home/shenglu/download/glib-2.33.1' Making …
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 支持硬件驱动吧？
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: 说到底gentoo社区只把linux kernel当成包管理和layout的载体，哪天看得不顺眼，直接迁移到BSD都可以
<fhmdgxs> 看了半天没看懂genkernel是个什么玩意
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: genkernel就是个编译，安装kernel的helper script
<void1|z> MeaCulpa: 不见得，gentoo有专门的kernel team
<deeprogram> hi! 终于找到组织了
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: 那team work on kernel patch, not kerbnel config
<void1|z> gentoo livecd本来就是给安装用的，能顺利完成安装任务就足够好了咯，还需要怎么样
<fhmdgxs> gentoo测的时候是不是就两种kernel通用的
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: 就像很多摇滚乐队，唱歌的主唱，说不定是最没发言权，随便换的
<georgetso> hello
<georgetso> 大家早上好，有事情请教
<fhmdgxs> 反正都是源码， linux能编过， bsd也可以
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] gentoo live cd 的定位感觉很奇怪。
<kk> georgetso, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<void1|z> MeaCulpa: kernel config应该是自己搞定的呀
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 它似乎真的是拿来“用”的。
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: 至少要点亮... 你理解这点，小白用户不理解，他们只知道塞进liveCD重启，一塌糊涂，然后就开喷
<georgetso> 我有一个ubuntu服务器，上面有用户a和用户b，我是a，有sudo权限。现在我需要禁止b进行任何命令行的mysql操作
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: Ubuntu Fedora Debian都不是自己搞定的
<void1|z> MeaCulpa: 我用gentoo livecd启动过很多机器，包括很多服务器，没有点不亮的
<georgetso> 基本上是，禁止b使用mysql命令
<georgetso> 请问是否有办法？
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: 服务器没难度
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: 市面上千奇百怪的个人电脑有压力...
<void1|z> MeaCulpa: 那就变成你是不满gentoo整个发行方式了
 * hamo 求协助GTK啊！！！
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: 服务器，你没遇到妖刀的raid 卡
<void1|z> MeaCulpa: 你能举个例子吗？什么电脑有压力
 * hamo 求帮助GTK啊！
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: 不是，我不满的是genkernel这个没妈的孩子
<georgetso> 请问是否有方法禁止ubuntu上另一个用户使用mysql命令吗？
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: 不能，我不去看...
 * hamo 求请教GTK啊！
<MeaCulpa> hamo: GTK sux...
<georgetso> 请问是否有方法禁止ubuntu上另一个用户使用mysql命令吗？
<hamo> MeaCulpa...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: +1
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 把C都弄成C++了...
 * hamo 求认为gtk不sux的帮助GTK啊！
<MeaCulpa> hamo: +1
<void1|z> 一共100多m的iso，已经足够好用了
<hamo> MeaCulpa 我是被逼无奈啊...
<void1|z> 需要更完善的功能，就应该装个gentoo
<jiam> mysql  不给他执行权限
<hamo> MeaCulpa 多少年不写GUI了...
<void1|z> 反正装个base system很快也很方便
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: 我Sabayon~
<georgetso> @jiam 如何不给他执行权限？
<jiam> 设这文件属性 其它用户不可执行
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我的windows上18个gtk dll...
<fhmdgxs> georgetso: 你直接不给他可用的mysql用户不就行了么
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 不同app之间还要折腾theme, 蛋疼阿
<fhmdgxs> georgetso: 怎么要通过服务器限制
<georgetso> fhmdgxs: 为了方便，在本机用root登录不需要密码的
<hamo> MeaCulpa 你windows上怎么会有gtk...你装pidgin了？gimp?
<fhmdgxs> georgetso: 改成需要的啊
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: 我就喷一点，默认的恩赐，kernel config应该从genkernel里移到gentoo-source
<georgetso> fhmdgxs: 基本上，很难
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 对，好多，一水的
<fhmdgxs> georgetso: user表把localhost跟127的改了不就行了么
<fhmdgxs> georgetso: 你们服务器是每个人不同用户名， 不是都用root吧
<georgetso> fhmdgxs: root是mysql用户
<fhmdgxs> georgetso: 你直接把mysql命令改成别的名字放在隐蔽的地方， 然后把原来那个mysql改成个shell,说你这个用户不能执行
<georgetso> 不是服务器的root用户
<void1|z> MeaCulpa: 移过去的话，那些想自己编译内核的怎么办
<fhmdgxs> georgetso: 我就是问你们os的使用情况
<georgetso> fhmdgxs: 你这招够狠的...
<fhmdgxs> georgetso: os都知道用不同用户， mysql user passwd都不设
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: 你用过gentoo么
<fhmdgxs> georgetso: 为啥
<georgetso> fhmdgxs: 之前没想到会有现在这个奇葩需求
<fhmdgxs> georgetso: 你是看某个研发不顺眼， 还是实际生产环境有需求？
<georgetso> 服务器应该是运维登录
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 最近arch众很低调...随喷不回嘴，奇怪，可能是除了点大bug啥的...
<void1|z> MeaCulpa: 我用了4年了。现在还是自己编译内核的。最初，并没有gen kernel...
<fhmdgxs> georgetso: 如果是有需求我觉着你这个处理方式肯定不对吧。。
<georgetso> 不过老总一个事情，需要让一个开发有服务器登录权限
<georgetso> 我让他登录，可是不希望他有mysql操作权限
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: gentoo-source里包含适用这个source的万能kernel config, 不好么？
<void1|z> MeaCulpa: 明显和gentoo 原则不符合啊
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: 现在的情况是gentoo-source里没有config, 而在genkernel里
<fhmdgxs> mysql的用户跟用户组应该是user吧
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: 什么原则？
<fhmdgxs> 我机器上没按你自己看看
<georgetso> 如何看mysql的用户和用户组？
<void1|z> MeaCulpa: 不会硬塞给你任何东西
<fhmdgxs> ls -l 一下就行了
<microcai> MeaCulpa 被 glibc 升级和 systemd 整死了吧
<microcai> MeaCulpa 用 ubuntu 去了？
<georgetso> 是uucp
<jiam> ls -l
<void1|z> MeaCulpa: 如果用户需要万能kernel，那就装gen kernel
<imadper> microcai: systemd升级, 好像没搞死人...
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: kernel source只是source, 推荐config只是个范例，多余么？
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: 你丫还是不明白，回去man genkernel去...
<void1|z> MeaCulpa: 但是gentoo不会硬塞给你一个“推荐”配置
<imadper> microcai: glibc和mkinitcpio的两次升级, 才搞死人了
<void1|z> MeaCulpa: 当然多余...
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: 赛了，在genkernel里，在liveCD里
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: arch脑残粉才喷distro
<hamo> MeaCulpa 你真觉得自己编kernel能得到预期的效果？
<void1|z> MeaCulpa: gen kernel本来就是用来塞这个的...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 不觉得
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: 你的观点和某些dev一样，我与你无话可说
<void1|z> MeaCulpa: livecd他根本就是一个用来安装的媒体，又不是gentoo本身
<void1|z> MeaCulpa: 每个人看法不一样嘛，很正常的
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: 你看发的前提就是拿genkernel当垃圾桶
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我的预期结果很小
<imadper> adam8157_away: 在不在?
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我的预期结果只要lsmod里没那些垃圾即可
<void1|z> MeaCulpa: 首先不是垃圾桶，再说，总比直接那gentoo-source当垃圾桶好啊
<hamo> MeaCulpa 问题是，现在的模块都是按需加载的啊
<hamo> MeaCulpa lsmod怎么会有垃圾
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我必定要用的东西，就直接编进去了，永远不用的东西，就仍掉
<void1|z> MeaCulpa: 不过这个问题，我觉得比起易用性什么的，更是gentoo原则的问题。
<void1|z> MeaCulpa: 所以gentoo的开发人员才按照现在这么安排的。
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: 问题是，这个垃圾，与gentoo-source有版本相关性
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: 问题是，这个垃圾，与gentoo-source有版本相关性，远大于其与genkernel的版本相关性
<microcai> hamo:  我的预期是 lsmod 的输出是空白
<MeaCulpa> void1|z: 我支持这个垃圾拿出来独立一个包，但是为genkernel容这个垃圾鸣不平
<MeaCulpa> microcai: lol
<hamo> microcai: 哎，好好的模块机制就被你们忽略了... cc MeaCulpa
<void1|z> MeaCulpa: 如果这么想的话，还不如多加一个kernel config包
<fhmdgxs> hamo: 兄弟们都有洁癖， 喜欢玩极限
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我现在的电脑，lsmod | wc -l 是一个服务器的1/3, 硬件却比那台复杂得多
<hamo> fhmdgxs: 不能同意更多
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我的世界，更换硬件的代价远高于重编译内核
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 也许你的世界不一样，你热插拔raid卡
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 也许你的世界不一样，你热插拔无线网卡
<hamo> MeaCulpa 果然重口味...软件层这么多年为了实现热插拔的努力，直接被你否了
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 不管个人还是企业，热插拔代价很高
<microcosm> :-D
<hamo> MeaCulpa 大机不能停机啊亲
<fhmdgxs> hamo: 不是有ha,hb什么的么
<microcai> hamo:  单个主机不能停的集群都是垃圾
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 大机不用linux阿亲，那是我摸为了迎合市面上那些小白阿三炒作Linux搞的
<microcai> hamo:  啥叫 design for failure
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • DIA中如何输入中文 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390021 在图形中输入时无法切换输入法，只能输入英文。 统计信息: 发表于 由 stokis — 2012-10-17 10:36
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我要是我摸CEO, 立即砍掉Linux on POWER/ Linux on mainframe, 然后于vmware浴血奋战，降低10倍价钱
<hamo> microcai: 不考虑分布式集群，google的spanner一个数据中心炸了都不怕...现在只从单机考虑
<hamo> MeaCulpa ...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我会把一台P价格控制在2W rmb以内
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 直接在中国和印度生产，砍掉全部linux人员
<hamo> MeaCulpa 那贵摸估计就快完了...大机卖的就是大价...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: PS3
<hamo> MeaCulpa 便宜了，银行用起来没面子啊
<microcai> hamo:  单机可以随意重启。如果依赖某个不能重启的单机，都是有问题的设计。
<MeaCulpa> hamo: Wii
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 都不是大价
<microcai> MeaCulpa 笨，高价格会给人一个错觉“这机器不可能有问题” 这样出了问题他们首先问乖自己笨。
<microcai> MeaCulpa 这样客户支持费用就下来了
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 其实我内核也很大，如果有人给我我要的binary我当然不编译，内核如此，任何包都如此
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我的世界更不一样... 我需要热插内存...
<MeaCulpa> microcai: :)
<hamo> imadper: ...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 恩，祝福你
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 虽然内存不用加载啥模块吧... 但是我还是不开心
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 没事，大胆去吧
<hamo> imadper: 内存热插拔很麻烦很复杂
<imadper> MeaCulpa: thx...
<imadper> hamo: 热拔还不能完全支持吧?
<hamo> imadper: 周六有个华为的讲了整套系统的热插拔，都是非常复杂的
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 哥哥我几个月前brick了一台POWER呢
<imadper> hamo: 先要off-line一条内存? 没关系, 我只是热插
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 要你陪吗?
<hamo> imadper: 热拔需要硬件支持
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你要是测mainframe, 还要热插拔CPU module
<hamo> imadper: 不止是offline
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 陪不起...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 我也觉得赔不起...
<hamo> MeaCulpa Power还好吧
<imadper> hamo: 是吗? 不知道...
<hamo> imadper: 让你周六不去面基
<MeaCulpa> hamo: er...你想干嘛...
<hamo> imadper: 不懂了吧！
<imadper> hamo: ...
<imadper> hamo: 划船去了...
<hamo> MeaCulpa 看热闹不嫌事大
<imadper> hamo: 这个服务器有120g的内存, cup试啥忘了看了, 你估计我需要赔多少钱?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ^^
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你最多静电烧掉主板某几个电容
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 或者流口水烧了
 * mayli 膜拜 mainframe党
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我不太会看见硬件都流口水吧.. .又不是好吃的... 或者裸女..
 * MeaCulpa 膜拜 imadper
<imadper> MeaCulpa: .....
<jiam> 热插内存 膜拜
 * hamo 画面是这样的： 大象身上有静电，烧掉了主板上的电容，主板断电保护，当机了，大象一紧张，碰倒了这台服务器的机架，机架多米诺似的碰到了所有的机架，最后的机架倒下来，砸坏了整个机房的供电和控制模块
<mayli> imadper: 求free+cat cpuinfo
<hamo> imadper: 祝你幸福
<MeaCulpa> imadper: R.I.P.
<tryit> 都熟悉cron吗？问几个问题？？
<imadper> mayli: 啥?
<tryit> 17 * * * *         # 每小时第17分钟运行，这个对不对？
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你喜欢哪个银行？天地通用，还是阴阳无界？
<tryit> 第18分钟？
<imadper> hamo: 事情是这样的, hamo写了一个内核模块, 不停的kernelpanic 把百度搜索弄下线了十小时
<mayli> imadper: 求围观配置
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 功德无量
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不用这么麻烦了... 帮我烧几个妹子的照片就好了~~   :-)
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 哦，这个我有的是
<jiam> tryit： 对
<imadper> mayli: 我还没去弄呢...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 人种，三维，
<fhmdgxs> 芙蓉jj
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩!!!!!! 你真是好人!
<tryit> jiam, 第18分钟？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 亚洲, 清淡一些的就好~
<jiam> tryit 就17啊
<tryit> jiam, 不是从0开始的吗
<MeaCulpa> 17
<jiam> 0是整啊
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 你低头看看自己手表...
<jiam> 正点才是0
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我没亚洲的
<tryit> jiam, 对的，谢谢
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 竟然不喜欢亚洲的....
<jiam> 奥美流
<mayli> imadper: 回头贴图吧
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 这个是最清淡的 https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/270235_2082554539957_7512780_n.jpg
<imadper> mayli: gaoji机器应该找ibm的人. 他们做超算的...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 公司里, 能打开嘛?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 可以，facebook的，特地放在墙外
<MeaCulpa> 大嘴姐
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 喜欢白的....
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不用这么早考虑我的身后事...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 万一我死不了呢...
<imadper> hamo: 滚粗!
<hamo> imadper: ...
<imadper> hamo: rh在招人, 校招....
<hamo> imadper: 这你都死不了，你肯定是献身于阿蛋了
<hamo> imadper: 啥？
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 话说，cal命令用来作挂历不错
<hamo> imadper: RH都开始校招了，看来真的是过冬了
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我grp校招
<hamo> MeaCulpa 贵摸不要我
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我grp校招, 来打杂
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 挺好的. 比我的stumpwm自带的日历好用.
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 贵摸也不要我
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 来啊，魔都，校招，应该会有51job链接
<hamo> imadper: RH校招不招SDE？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 太远了... 过去成本太高... 北京这边不要我...
<imadper> hamo: 必须没有.
<imadper> hamo: 不过我现在做的这个岗位, 被张贴出去了... vmm
<hamo> imadper: 你悲剧了
<imadper> hamo: what the FxxK
<hamo> imadper: 让你不肯献身于阿蛋
 * hamo 话说阿蛋去哪了？
<imadper> hamo: 你去百度是献身给谁了?
<hamo> imadper: 百度员工口味比较清...不用献身也能来
<imadper> hamo: 对了, xuwang周五去面试你们足
<imadper> s/足/组/g
<hamo> imadper: 知道，简历都看到了
<zodiac1111> “不要捡那块肥皂”
<hamo> zodiac1111: ...
 * hamo 懂行的人 -> zodiac1111 
<imadper> hamo: 建立gaoji不?
<microcai> (11:09:07 AM) hamo: imadper: 百度员 ×工口味× 比较清...不用献身也能来
<zodiac1111> hamo, = =
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我们这里有资源阿，无数机器给你玩
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不想玩... 不想去魔都
<imadper> microcai: 好句读!
<zodiac1111> 口_口 工口味 嘎嘣脆
<imadper> hamo: 你就是工口大魔王吧~
<deeprogram> imadper: 你是哪个公司啊？
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: adapter state是Bypassed 一般是什么情况引起的？
<mayli> imadper: xuwang=huahua?
<deeprogram> imadper: ?
<fhmdgxs> 红帽好进么 随便给点钱我就去 ， 都好几个月没工作了
<imadper> deeprogram: 小红帽, 做快递的.
<imadper> deeprogram: http://info.b2b168.com/c168-7307598.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 北京小红帽快递服务有限公司
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 自备电动车才行...
<hamo> imadper: 尼玛...工口啥意思？不明觉历啊
<fhmdgxs> 我是说那个linux公司
<hamo> 。。。
<fhmdgxs> 我面过中标软件， 做了一份题就让我回去了，看来水平太差了
<microcai> fhmdgxs: 是太厉害了 ，就放你回去了。
<microcai> hamo: 工口，日语。
<fhmdgxs> 应该不是， 我思考过这种可能性
<imadper> 中标, 那个是国资吧?
<hamo> microcai: ...
<hamo> imadper: 嗯...中软集团下属的
<hamo> imadper: 实习过
<mayli> fhmdgxs: over qualified吧
<imadper> hamo: 比红旗呢?
<hamo> imadper: 比红旗有钱是真的...拿了8000万核高基貌似
<fhmdgxs> mayli: 应该不是
<fhmdgxs> 最近经济形势不好
<imadper> hamo: 位置? 有啥好岗位?
<hamo> imadper: 然后吞并了国防科大的麒麟，又拿了貌似1亿多一点
<fhmdgxs> 急需找个轻松公司养老
<imadper> fhmdgxs: ibm?
<hamo> imadper: 北京的话，就你们公司对面的银谷大厦
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 根本进不去
<imadper> 我们公司对面有银谷大厦???
<microcai> fhmdgxs: 去红旗。
<deeprogram> 在上海有啥好的运维工作吗？
<imadper> fhmdgxs: hamo 能进去. 我就进不去?
<imadper> fhmdgxs: gaojihama都能去!
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 我的简历他们都不收的
<hamo> imadper: 4环对面...保福寺桥
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 人家要的都是高级人才
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 唐宁对面
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 哦, 那我去不了... 还是 hamogaoji
<deeprogram> linux下开发有啥好玩的？ 有专门的linux 开发群么？
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 嗯 比较高端
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 我投了1个多月简历 找工作都找吐了
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 我也投了一个多月了
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 我闲了4个月了
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 没钱了。。
<deeprogram> imadper: 你要啥工作啊？ 在哪里啊？
<hamo> fhmdgxs: imadper 今年 确实形式不太好，面试的时候，好多孩子鸭梨大的都直接跟面试官哭开了
<mayli> fhmdgxs: 我也闲了4个月了
<pityonline> 俺也要找工作啊，我闲了5个多月啦
<fhmdgxs> hamo: 反正不太招人
<fhmdgxs> 求工作啊
<imadper> deeprogram: 不想做体力劳动了... 在北京, 不想骑车送快递了...
<pityonline> mayli: fhmdgxs 你们可以安慰点儿了
<fhmdgxs> 轻松离天通苑近， 环境不错 随便给点钱就行的
<hamo> imadper: 尼玛你北京人不用租房，随便找个工作就可以了啊
<imadper> hamo: ibm的好多实习生都被告知没法转正了...
<imadper> hamo: 胡扯! 老子要养妹子!
<hamo> imadper: 让妹纸出去赚钱...lol
<imadper> hamo: 难道你要养机油?
<hamo> imadper: 我养我自己就好了
<imadper> hamo: 滚粗! 老子就是舍不得妹子去上班!
<hamo> imadper: 啧啧
<LiuYan> chitchat
<fhmdgxs> mayli: 你也闲了那么久了， 这个形式真的挺不好的貌似
<imadper> hamo: 看老板脸色这种窝囊的事情, 老子一个人做就好
<fhmdgxs> 给点钱就干 都找不到轻松 环境好的公司
<mayli> fhmdgxs: 我觉得形势还可以……好多公司都在大量的招人……
<pityonline> 我这五个多月里基本就没找工作，只找过几天……
<fhmdgxs> pityonline: 叫我面试的现在都寥寥无几， 一听有面试电话就屁颠屁颠去了
<fhmdgxs> 实在不行就转测试了。。
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 我都测试好几个月了
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 我测试都没人要啊
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 简历有问题吧
<fhmdgxs> 中标做了份题就让我滚蛋了， 我真fuck了
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 简历写的很牛逼的。。
<pityonline> fhmdgxs: 放心吧，你们科班出身的搞过这行的都好找
<fhmdgxs> pityonline: 找了1个多月了， 我就差哭了
<mayli> fhmdgxs: 去华为吧，那里一个班一个班的收人
 * microcai 已经半年没工作了，一直是妹子在养我 
<fhmdgxs> mayli: 不去
<pityonline> fhmdgxs: 没那么严重，想想我这差半个月就半年的
<pityonline> microcai: 我靠！又一牛人
<fhmdgxs> 华为要去前几年就去了
<fhmdgxs> 我喜欢自动售货机东西比超市便宜 轻松的养老公司
<mayli> f
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 去百度霸面吧
<fhmdgxs> 百度要的也是很高端的人才
<fhmdgxs> 我这样的进不去
 * pityonline 其实我只想找个能玩儿电脑的工作
<imadper> pityonline: 去游戏公司, 做测试.
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 怎么滚蛋？
<fhmdgxs> pityonline: 姑娘多， 还娱乐
<pityonline> imadper: 偏偏对游戏不感兴趣呀
<fhmdgxs> pityonline: 你不是只想玩电脑么
<pityonline> fhmdgxs: 电脑=游戏机
<pityonline> fhmdgxs: s/=/!+/
 * imadper 我擦, 我们都这么能扯淡, 不如一起去做5毛, 超级赚钱的!!! 写脚本, 各个论坛群刷帖子!
<fhmdgxs> pityonline: 要在北京到我这来一起玩。。我闲出毛病来了
<pityonline> oh shit
<pityonline> fhmdgxs: 我在北京闲了快半年啦，你在哪？
<fhmdgxs> pityonline: 天通苑北三区
 * imadper 面基开始
<pityonline> fhmdgxs: 好远，我在太阳宫
<imadper> hamo: 你快加入!   ^^^
<fhmdgxs> pityonline: 住那么高端的地方
<fhmdgxs> pityonline: 玩不到一起来。。
<pityonline> fhmdgxs: 别，附近都是我这样的农民工
<fhmdgxs> pityonline: 那是你没来过天通苑
<hamo> imadper: 滚粗！哥干活去了
<pityonline> fhmdgxs: 之前我哥们在天通苑的时候倒是老跑那边
<pityonline> fhmdgxs: 去过多次啦
<fhmdgxs> fhmdgxs: 现在苦逼到每天上irssi就为看人说说话。。心里快出问题了
<pityonline> fhmdgxs: 你没别的事做吗？
<pityonline> fhmdgxs: 我现在天天就是学习，虽然不是很专业，但还是学到不少有用的
<pityonline> fhmdgxs: 可以看看书，看书有助于静心
<fhmdgxs> pityonline: 没钱了，然后闲的太久有点小压力， 自然没什么看书的心情， 闲下来就烦
<fhmdgxs> 只能打游戏或者看别人蛋比缓解缓解
<pityonline> fhmdgxs: 进冬天了，没工作肯定要找份工作了，我也要找工作，免得冬天过不去
<pityonline> fhmdgxs: 对我来说要求不高，只要天天玩儿电脑就行了，游戏除外
<fhmdgxs> pityonline: 我要求也不高， 公司里吃的比超市便宜就行， 前台必须给换硬币
<pityonline> fhmdgxs: 换硬币揍啥？
<fhmdgxs> 买东西吃
<flh> ?
<pityonline> fhmdgxs: ……
<jyfl987> pityonline: 你不是搞游戏的？
<pityonline> jyfl987: 从来就不是啊
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 11.04 网络打印机安装方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390027 昨天安装了11.04 今天早晨论坛里面搜索了个一下打印机的问题 发现有很多兄弟没有安装成功 在此写一点安装心得： 一、将本机加入到与网络打印机的同一个工作组，我的是PRINTER 更改方法： Code: sudo ge …
<jyfl987> pityonline: 那你是搞毛的？
<pityonline> jyfl987: 之前搞投影机维修，现在搞电脑
<Xtaler> 投影机主要是更换灯泡吧》
<imadper> Xtaler: 还要清洁风扇.
<Xtaler> 哦
<Xtaler> 有人自己组装投影机
<fhmdgxs> pityonline: 一个灯泡很贵， 你当年偷几个现在就有钱了
<pityonline> Xtaler: imadper ……
<Xtaler> 哈
<pityonline> fhmdgxs: 不干这种事儿，所以穷得丁当响，上司既买了车又买了房
<imadper> pityonline: dlp能自己修吗?
<Xtaler> 没坏的也说是坏了
<Xtaler> 修电脑的人都搞这招
<Xtaler> 电脑软件设置有问题
<pityonline> imadper: 要换件的不能，因为没件
<Xtaler> 拿去店里检查一下
<fhmdgxs> pityonline: 你给人装系统可以赚钱的
<Xtaler> 不是主板烧掉就是CPU坏了
<pityonline> Xtaler: 当然，我做过维修，我知道这个行业的暗门
<pityonline> fhmdgxs: 我只友情给人装过系统
<Xtaler> 我现在是只给有钱人装系统
<Xtaler> 木有钱的就一边凉快去
<pityonline> Xtaler: gaoji
<Xtaler> 友情装系统木有钱赚阿
<Xtaler> 搞到自己沦落街头乞讨过日
<Xtaler> 如来佛祖说过了
<Xtaler> 经不可轻传
<Xtaler> 不可叫后来人无衣食
<pityonline> Xtaler: ……
<Xtaler> 说的是凡事都要有代价
<Xtaler> 唐僧取经，也是要付出代价的
<fhmdgxs> 你这句话得给你多少钱。。
<Xtaler> 价格合理公道
<Xtaler> 一百块钱
<Xtaler> 装一个系统
<Ein-mobile> 真黑
 * pityonline 把 Google Reader 的未读项目消灭至 100 以内了……
<Xtaler> 免费得到的东西，人们往往不懂的去珍惜
<pityonline> Xtaler: 也有道理
<Xtaler> 不黑
<fhmdgxs> 我50就给装
<Xtaler> 你太贱价了
<Xtaler> 恶性循环
<pityonline> Xtaler: 你是开的门市？
<Ein-mobile> 岗顶电脑城装系统也只要60。
<jyfl987> pityonline: 投影机维修？ 还有这么细的工种？
<pityonline> jyfl987: 是厂家的售后
<jyfl987> pityonline: 什么厂？
<pityonline> jyfl987: 还分 DLP 的和 LCD 的呢
<pityonline> jyfl987: Optoma
<Sword_> join #ubuntu-cn
<imtxc_> imadper: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.112.e711ba&scm=1007.77.0.0&id=14293418699&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<kk> imtxc_,啥网址y 铁杆原装 MX760 森海塞尔原装版 耳机 耳塞式 内部出货 比拼980-淘宝网
<imtxc_> imadper: 你看看这些都是什么东西？
<imtxc_> imadper: 自己捡的洋垃圾做的么？
 * pityonline 吃饭去
 * microcai 恩恩，话说所以很多人找小三。感觉老婆免费
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 12.10要来了，俺这配置，能行不？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390038 CPU：AMD 速龙64 X2 4400+ 2.3GHz； 显卡：NVIDIA GeForce 7050 PV / NVIDIA nForce 630a 显存最大能共享个256M； 内存：3G； 想找个Ubuntu推荐硬件配置什么的也没找到，如果跑不了，那可以装个啥版本呢？谢谢 统计信 …
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats, 你有没有遇到这个错误？Internal Server Error
<andyhuzhill> invalid byte sequence in US-ASCII
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats, 我升级了ruby之后 现在无法rake preview 我的blog了  不过上传到 github还是可以的
<dchxcrow_> 我靠,终于进来了
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 明天12.10正式版就要来了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390041 打算下载。打算下载安装了，使用过的神神们怎么样？ 12.04下的那些小bug解决了嘛 统计信息: 发表于 由 Microcosm — 2012-10-17 13:30
<dchxcrow_> irssi有时候好难进啊
<Patrick_DJ> 有那么难么？
<dchxcrow_> 连不上服务器都
<dchxcrow_> 连不上irc.freenode.net
<CyrusYzGTt> 估計你那邊抽風了
<kevinyings> 我恨腾讯的服务器恨的牙根痒痒
<kevinyings> 好像咬两口
<jiam> 为啥
<kevinyings> 尼玛一个登录要跳板两次
<kevinyings> 输3次密码
<kevinyings> root权限还要一个命令
<jiam> 安全做得牛逼
<kevinyings> 上传下载要走通道
<kevinyings> 我恨啊
<maplebeats> kevinyings: e.e
<kevinyings> mapl
<kevinyings> maplebeats e什么？
<maplebeats> kevinyings: nothing...
 * maplebeats 求ps高手
<kevinyings> maplebeats 想干嘛？ps，想把自己变漂亮点？
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 我要把我的春菜的黑边去掉
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 然后推倒
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 有ssh么
<flh> huntxu: hi
<ofan> dchxcrow_: chat.freenode.net
<flh> 几点了？
<kevinyings> jyfl987 有
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛
<kevinyings> jyfl987 ssh了两次
<hamo> roylez: ...
<ofan> kevinyings: 毛用
<ofan> kevinyings: 想抓你很快的
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 用过BNT没？
<UbuntuTalk> [john tiger] ??
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: blade的？用过一点...
<hamo> roylez: ?
<UbuntuTalk> [john tiger] onbady?
<UbuntuTalk> [john tiger] nobady?
<UbuntuTalk> [john tiger] fuck
<UbuntuTalk> [john tiger] 这个命令也没有吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [john tiger] 怎么没人了呢？
<UbuntuTalk> [john tiger] 越来越冷清了……
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: ?
<roylez> hamo: http://hackthesystem.com/blog/why-i-hired-a-girl-on-craigslist-to-slap-me-in-the-face-and-why-it-quadrupled-my-productivity/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Why I Hired A Girl On Craigslist to Slap Me In The Face — And How It Quadrupled My Productivity
<hamo> roylez: 求妹纸
<imadper> kk
<imadper> kk: 干活!
<kk> imadper, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍦ 
<deeprogram> 问下？ bash 编程谁有pdf ?
<imadper> deeprogram:http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/22338161.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y bash编程.pdf_免费高速下载_新浪爱问共享资料
<imadper> deeprogram: 这本嘛?
<flh> 大家好
<flh> 来报到没人向我问好啊。哈哈
<kk> flh, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<flh> 嘻嘻
<huntxu> imadper: 新浪 = =
<imadper> huntxu: sina也不好吗?
<imadper> huntxu: 我不是很了解...
<huntxu> imadper: tldp.org
<imadper> huntxu: -m486是指定为486来优化的嘛?
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 有ssh还需要什么上载下载通道？
<zodiac1111> 🀀
<huntxu> imadper: 我又不搞编译...
<jyfl987> kevinyings: scp不能用？ sshfs不能用？
<imadper> huntxu: 给他tldp的东西之后,他肯定还得管我要中文版....
<jyfl987> imadper: 给我一个中文版的
<imadper> jyfl987: 啥的中文版?
<huntxu> imadper: 哪来的-m486
<jyfl987> imadper: tldp?
<imadper> jyfl987: 没有. 看上下文....
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 求grub2界面标题栏更改方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390045 grub2最上面的标题栏更改方法 GNU GRUB 1.99-21Ubuntu3.1版 这个字符串怎么改掉 统计信息: 发表于 由 yiwuhehe — 2012-10-17 14:31
<imadper> huntxu: cc -O -m486 -ffloat-store -c multitask.c
<jyfl987> imadper: 我就是看上下文觉得你有 只是懒得告诉别人
<huntxu> imadper: 在man里没看到
<imadper> huntxu: 我也没看到
<kevinyings> jyfl987 你想的美，scp被取消了，sftp用不了
<imadper> jyfl987: 还真不是... 是一个人指定要一本书, 我给他从sina找的中文版.
<imadper> jyfl987: 然后糊涂徐让我给他从tldp找. 我就说给他找到英文版, 她还会要中文版的
<huntxu> imadper: 那大概是以前的参数，或者不是gcc ...
<mayli> kevinyings: 那就用经典的zmodem吧
<kevinyings> mayli 跳板机没存文件的权限啊，大哥
<kevinyings> mayli 不让你放文件，文件走文件通道
<kevinyings> mayli lftp上传文件到一台域名服务器，然后内网lftp下载
<kevinyings> 两台服务器还不是同一个域名
<kevinyings> mayli 最关键的是所有文件要格式鲜明，便于他们检查有无不良代码
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 只找到了i486
<imadper> huntxu: http://www.linuxmisc.com/18-writing-Linux-applications/afb9c8a27ed1e779.htm
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: Linux Applications - View topic - GCC: -m486 flag on a Pentium?
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 你有ssh 怎么取消scp?
<jyfl987> kevinyings: sshfs是完全可用的
<imadper> huntxu: 看讨论的日期, 应该是很老的东西了....
<huntxu> imadper: = =
<jyfl987> imadper: 那你就给他找呗  你对顾客这个态度 怎么当一个好的QA?
<mayli> kevinyings: 你想要做啥?
<imadper> jyfl987: 我是qe
<huntxu> imadper: 对，才 intern 就这样
<huntxu> imadper: 怪不得不给你转正
<jyfl987> imadper: 你本来是qe的 后来吃喝多了 不运动 肚子被撑大了 所以是qa
<imadper> huntxu: ...
<imadper> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> imadper: 过一阵该变成 quit了
<imadper> jyfl987: 谁是我的客户?
<jyfl987> imadper: 只要来问问题都是嘛
<imadper> jyfl987: 我已經给他他指定的那本书了. 还问他是不是~ 我是一个好q&a呀
<imadper> jyfl987: 你去看上下文, 还有 huntxu 一起去看上下文.
<jyfl987> imadper: 但不是gaoji qa
<imadper> jyfl987: 当然没有你gaoji了
<jyfl987> imadper: 我不gaoji 阿蛋才gaoji
<mayli> jyfl987: 把scp删了就行吧
<jyfl987> imadper: 我gaoni :]
<jyfl987> mayli: cat src.file | ssh user@remote "tee dst.file > /dev/null"
<imadper> 搞鲵? 你喜欢对鱼做啥?!~
<jyfl987> mayli: reduced scp :]
<top> 好像这个irc频道不怎么问技术问题啊
<jyfl987> lol 做爱做的事
<jyfl987> top: 答对了
<mayli> jyfl987: 额，如果是2进制就难免出现~^Z之类的吧
<jyfl987> mayli: base64
<jyfl987> 3->4
<top> 好像一群大家都认识的朋友互相聊天啊
<mayli> top: 我一个人也不认识，他们都是gaoji程序员
<top> 呵呵
<jyfl987> top: 因为这里日志是被记录的 并且公开在网上的 不是很安全 建议要聊技术 注重隐私的人去csdn
<top> 嗯
<kevinyings> jyfl987 不能创建文件有毛用
<kevinyings> jyfl987 就是让你登录上高兴高兴
<top> 这里真的是中国官方的ubuntu channel吗？
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 那你要传到哪里？
<kevinyings> jyfl987 传到一台他们特定的ftp
<imadper> top: 中国没有官方频道吧... 不清楚...
<top> ubuntu官网上显示的就是这个
<kevinyings> jyfl987 这台ftp会同步数据导内网
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 那你登录上去能用vim不？
<imadper> top: 反正我不记得这里有cloak是c家的
<ofan> jyfl987: 高端黑啊
<jyfl987> ofan: 你明白了 不错
<jyfl987> ofan: 还是你机灵啊 难怪有前途出去了
<ofan> 。。
<yshui> huntxu, ....
<ofan> 谁玩android的bike race
<huntxu> yshui: ?
<kevinyings> jyfl987 不能
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 那个机器的官方定义就是跳板机？
<kevinyings> jyfl987 总共没几个程序可见
<kevinyings> jyfl987 是的
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 那最后一跳的机器是用来做什么的呢？
<kevinyings> jyfl987 输密码的
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 最后一跳以后的呢
<kevinyings> jyfl987 就到你机器的密码了
<kevinyings> jyfl987 连着输了4次，其中两次重复，外加证书
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 那无非是写个复杂的 cat src.file | ssh 'cat - | ssh ""' 这样递归
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 想知道跳板机里有哪些可用的命令
<jyfl987> 看看 ulimit
<kevinyings> jyfl987 试试
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 你最里面的机器 是不是没有对外联网的？
<kevinyings> jyfl987 是的，只有他们内网源
<kevinyings> jyfl987 不过有route
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 那ulimit结果呢？
<kevinyings> jyfl987 哪台？
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 跳板机
<kevinyings> jyfl987 在连。。中
<jyfl987> 你tab下看看 可用的命令有哪些 贴出来给我看看
<jyfl987> 可惜bash不能直接执行内存中某个地址
<jyfl987> 否则还是有点搞头的
<imadper> hamo: 在? 问你点儿高级问题... 从此
<hamo> imadper: ...
<hamo> imadper: gaoji问题问主席和阿蛋去
<kevinyings> jyfl987 http://pastebin.com/FpAgCGyx
<imadper> hamo: 别闹... -mtune=i486 和 -arch=i486 有啥区别?
<kevinyings> jyfl987 怎么样，有搞头没？
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 有 要检测下 你输入 history看看 有没有之前命令的记录
<hamo> imadper: 有啊
<hamo> imadper: 自己看文档去...我给你发地址
<imadper> hamo: 说来听听?
<imadper> 恩, 好
<kevinyings> jyfl987 有，都是我自己的
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 那不就可以创建文件么
<hamo> imadper: http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-4.7.2/gcc/i386-and-x86_002d64-Options.html#i386-and-x86_002d64-Options
<kk> hamo,啥网址y i386 and x86-64 Options - Using the GNU Compiler Collection (GCC)
<kevinyings> jyfl987 没touch什么的怎么创建
<kevinyings> ？
<jyfl987> kevinyings: echo嘛
<huntxu> imadper: i386/x86_64 -march implies -mtune
<jyfl987> 连cat都有 还怕什么 额
<kevinyings> jyfl987 好吧
<kevinyings> jyfl987 我输echo要输死的
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 你这环境比busybox调试那个好多了
<imadper> huntxu: 我去查查... 太gaoji
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 用cat
<jyfl987> kevinyings: cat src.file | ssh "cat - > dst.file"
<kevinyings> jyfl987 ssh 要密码的
<jyfl987> 还有rsync
<jyfl987> kevinyings: expect
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 那你最里面那台工作的机器有什么权限？
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 可以访问腾讯的服务器么？
<Ein-mobile> hello
<kevinyings> jyfl987 不可以访问，但我是root
<zodiac1111> yoo
<kevinyings> jyfl987 不过应该不完全
<kk> Ein-mobile, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<hamo> imadper: gaoji不？
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 那你在里面做什么工作呢？
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 我感觉既然可以登录进去 还是可以把信息传进去的
<yshui> huntxu, 不常见你出现
<huntxu> yshui: weekdays我都在这
<adam8157> hamo: imadper 准备27号跟春哥去爬山, 上次这条路线翻了20多个山头
<hamo> adam8157 何苦？
<kevinyings> jyfl987 我在里面安装lnmp
<kevinyings> jyfl987 再传一个php文件进去，让程序测试
<kevinyings> jyfl987 所有工作目录都被锁在/data下
<bluezd> adam8157: 她怎么不搞点单身聚会什么的，怎么就知道爬山啊
<Ein-mobile> 还有30分钟下班。
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
<kevinyings> jyfl987 腾讯的源可以访问
<hamo> bluezd: 春哥纯爷们，当然爬山
<kevinyings> jyfl987 ftp服务器也可以访问
<bluezd> hamo: 太爷们了
<kevinyings> jyfl987 就两个，或许还有别的
<kevinyings> jyfl987 可以抓包分析下，内网还有什么机器
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 这个恐怕分析不出来 不会给你这么大权限
<kevinyings> jyfl987 是吗，有道理啊
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 试试 traceroute 到 腾讯那个源 看看怎么走的 还有看看 到 freenode如何 还有看看能不能连到腾讯的聊天服务器 如果能 就有缺口了
<kevinyings> jyfl987 在试
<adam8157> bluezd: 报名吧
<adam8157> hamo: 你也可以跟着减减膘
<hamo> adam8157 啥山？
<hamo> adam8157 都谁去？
<adam8157> hamo: 百望山到植物园
<bluezd> adam8157: 我没定那个 list ,本身也不想去
<dchxcrow_> j
<kevinyings> jyfl987 opensuse源中tracert 什么名字？
<adam8157> bluezd: 弱爆, 看看春哥
<WhiTeMoOn> 大伙谁有好看的markdown css ，求一个
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 这我不知道
<bluezd> adam8157: 跟她我可比不起啊，哎......
<kevinyings> jyfl987 额，编译太麻烦，算了吧？
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 我想出个好办法
<kevinyings> jyfl987 什么办法？
<imadper> adam8157: ...
<imadper> adam8157: 当qa之后, 体力大不如从前
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 写个term模拟器 通过你那个session登录进去 然后用这个通道来传输数据
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<imadper> hamo: 啥? 最近有啥活动?
<kevinyings> jyfl987 好强，我错了
<hamo> imadper: 阿蛋要和春哥去爬山
<imadper> hamo: 跟我们没关系呀...
<bluezd> :D
<imadper> hamo: 李宇春, 我又不认识...
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 别这样嘛 玩玩哈
<adam8157> imadper: 一起去啊
<hamo> imadper: 拉咱们做电灯泡
<xsky> 连到腾讯的聊天服务器??这个不难的吧，
<kevinyings> jyfl987 木时间则疼啊
<adam8157> hamo: 你妹
<imadper> hamo: 你够亮了...
<hamo> adam8157 我可没春哥这么个妹纸
<kevinyings> xsky 我不知道什么ip，什么域名
<kevinyings> xsky 就一个聊天服务器？
<bluezd> hamo: 你也去吧
<imadper> adam8157: 还不行... 我周末要陪妹子的...
<huntxu> adam8157: 要是你我就kickban了
<hamo> bluezd: 看情况...
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 你在腾讯做啥工作？
<jyfl987> 又是qa么 额
<kevinyings> jyfl987 我用腾讯的机器，不是在那工作
<imadper> adam8157: 我先问问妹子有啥安排再跟你说
<hamo> adam8157 尼玛
<xsky> 呵呵，TX的聊天服务器，是可以查的啊，
<kevinyings> adam8157 虐与被虐的爱好
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 额 第三方开发商？ 你这么牛？ 小马叔的亲戚么
<kevinyings> jyfl987 没，哥一屌丝
 * bluezd 今天真的真的真的真的好失落，好失落，好失落
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 那又不是腾讯的人 又能用腾讯的机器 你忽悠我呢
<kevinyings> jyfl987 腾讯有cvm
<kevinyings> jyfl987 没忽悠你
<hamo> bluezd: 被发卡了？
<mayli> kevinyings: cvm=?
<bluezd> hamo: 什么意思？
<hamo> bluezd: 好人卡
<kevinyings> mayli baidu之
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 什么cvm? 中文指令虚拟机？
 * bluezd 好失落
<mayli> kevinyings: 渣渣
<kevinyings> jyfl987 不知道，我看看
<mayli> wiki.open.qq.com/wiki/CVM
<mayli> http://wiki.open.qq.com/wiki/CVM
<kk> mayli,啥网址y CVM - 腾讯开放平台
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 原来是云服务 这坑爹的 云服务平台还限制外连么
<kevinyings> jyfl987 应该说我们程序猿半主管觉得不应该花公司的钱，所以申请了一台2货，哥就这么的用了
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 额 这个申请不要钱的？
<huntxu> 而且还卖得死贵...
<kevinyings> 就是
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 那怎么叫不花公司的钱呢
<huntxu> 还没有外网ip...
<huntxu> 随便一个vps
<kevinyings> 对
<huntxu> 就完暴了。。。
<kevinyings> 主要他们要更腾讯合作
<kevinyings> 我看不出来腾讯用什么虚拟机？
<kevinyings> df -h 看都是sda
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 这个随便都可以申请么？ 我想申请个玩玩
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 看 cat /proc/cpuinfo
<kevinyings> jyfl987 一天16块
<huntxu> jyfl987: 给钱，就行了
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 那你主管扯什么不花公司的钱？ 难道是他出钱申请的？
<huntxu> kevinyings: 看驱动模块加载了啥
<kevinyings> 2b就是难以理解
<kevinyings> you ttyzf
<kevinyings> 有 ttyzf
<jyfl987> 看 cpuinfo啦
<kevinyings> fpu de tsc msr pae cx8 apic sep cmov pat clflush acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht syscall nx lm constant_tsc pni cx16 popcnt lahf_lm
<kevinyings> flags
<jyfl987> xeon?
<kevinyings> jyfl987 是的
<kevinyings> jyfl987 怎么看的
<jyfl987> 搞不好是xen
<kevinyings> ？
<kevinyings> 但df -h 没显示 xda1什么的
<jyfl987> 这都可以改的
<kevinyings> jyfl987 那怎么看，总有改不了的吧
<kevinyings> Linux VM_175_91 2.6.16.60-0.21-TENCENT64-domU-110513 #1 SMP Fri May 13 20:12:10 CST 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kevinyings> uname
<kevinyings> 好古老
 * mayli flagsII: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm  pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr  sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida
<huntxu> kevinyings: 哦，系统还是预装的，不能换？
 * mayli Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E31220 @ 3.10GHz
<zodiac1111> Linux Hey 2.6.33 #550 Fri Sep 7 16:08:52 CST 2012 armv4tl GNU/Linux
<mayli> huntxu: 系统root都不让随便用，渣渣
<huntxu> mayli: 噗，有这么渣的平台 = =
<kevinyings> mayli 给的是root，但我觉得不是
<mayli> huntxu: 渣爆了
<kevinyings> mayli root怎么获取呢？ 是这样的sudo /bin/su - root
<kevinyings> 注意：严禁执行password命令，root密码默认不能被修改。
<kevinyings> http://wiki.open.qq.com/wiki/root%E6%9D%83%E9%99%90%E6%93%8D%E4%BD%9C%E5%8F%8A%E8%BD%AF%E4%BB%B6%E5%AE%89%E8%A3%85%E8%AF%B4%E6%98%8E
<kk> kevinyings,啥网址y root权限操作及软件安装说明 - 腾讯开放平台
<mayli> kevinyings: 渣爆了，不用再轰杀了
<kevinyings> mayli 同觉得
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 真渣啊 不过我觉得他们是怕用这些虚拟机的人安全意识不高 密码被人盗去狂用 最后结算扯皮
<jyfl987> kevinyings: huntxu 国情如此 有什么样的消费者 就有什么样的商家
<zodiac1111> 这限制还真是多啊 = =
<kevinyings> Xen virtual console successfully installed as tty1
<kevinyings> 是xen没错
<Ein-mobile> 下班咯！
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 忙？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 明日一天training...
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 那我猜得还对头
<deeprogram> 大神们 linux 下你们用什么IDE 开发c 啊？
<hamo> deeprogram: emacs
 * MeaCulpa 丫，又来了，圣战潜力topic
<jyfl987> hamo: emacs岂能屈居在linux里？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: Jihad Jihad
 * MeaCulpa Linux只是Emacs 寄居的躯壳而已
 * hamo 看热闹不嫌事大...挑完事就走..咩哈哈
 * jyfl987 伟大领袖hamo主度万寿无疆
<hamo> ...
<zodiac1111> 万受无疆
<jyfl987> 好好
 * jyfl987 大能猫
 * jyfl987 康师簿
<mayli> deeprogram: gedit
<zodiac1111> 阿咧
<zodiac1111> qt creator 搞着玩 @deeprogram
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: roylez bash里能调用readline来读取输入么
<roylez> jyfl987: read不行么
<jyfl987> roylez: read太弱了
<imadper> jyfl987: homo应该是万受无疆吧>
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请教一个关于Ext4的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390052 那天在网上看到篇帖子说，ntfs分区可以通过改簇大小来提高硬盘响应速度，就照着教程把簇从默认的4k改到了64k，效果还挺明显的，就想说Linux的ext4是不是也可以通过类似的手段来更改呢，有没有这个必 …
<imadper> deeprogram: kdevelop吧...
<hamo> roylez: gaoji
<hamo> imadper: 滚粗！
<imadper> hamo: aha?
<hamo> imadper: 你才万受无疆
<imadper> hamo: 我又没说你!!! 你是homo吗?!
<imadper> roylez: 主席... ^^^
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知道，我只知道read， 没readline吧
 * MeaCulpa 谁知道ed怎么读标准输入作为编辑的文档？ 
<zhpeng> http://jandan.net/2012/10/17/testosterone-2.html
<kk> zhpeng,啥网址y 走进科学：小时候是胖纸，长大后可能阳痿和不育
<vvcoder> 妈的
<vvcoder> 终于好了
<vvcoder> 有人吗
<kk> vvcoder, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<vvcoder> 俄。。。
<vvcoder> 感觉大家都不在亚
<maplebeats> vvcoder: 在啊
<vvcoder> 呃。。。。
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 【求助啊】【openfetion和pidgin的飞信插件都不能显示好友了】 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390058 前天装了两次ubuntu 第一次装好后 装了openfetion 第一次登录很好一切正常 退出后再开 就出问题了：只有一个一个分组的名称 分组内的好友全部都消失了 显示为 我 …
<onlylove> 不活了……今天去面试，喵的连着路由器带着服务器一起维护的deskhelp居然和我说4000是高工资，高你妹啊
<imadper> onlylove: 上个月, 工资960.
<imadper> onlylove: 跟我比, 你就是高工资了
<onlylove> imadper: 你在哪？你还实习吧
<onlylove> imadper: 我都工作2年了
<onlylove> imadper: 你还打算给我960不
<imadper> onlylove: .... 那你上个东家呢?
<onlylove> imadper: 上个东家……嗯，人做路由的，我想做sa，就这么散了，上个4000
<imadper> onlylove: 同样的价钱嘛...
<onlylove> imadper: 对啊
<imadper> onlylove: 你觉得, 我两年之后就能从960涨到4k了?
<onlylove> imadper: 人什么都没说就答应了
<onlylove> imadper: 没准还高
<imadper> onlylove: 难... 不好找工作呀....
<imadper> onlylove: 那你往高要求一下呢?
<onlylove> imadper: 上上个是在山东的，物价和帝都没得比，也有2000
<onlylove> imadper: 我往多高要求？
<imadper> onlylove: 6k吧
<imadper> onlylove: 我能拿6k我就满足了...
<onlylove> imadper: 我反正没听说一个要维护Linux和solaris的deskhelp连4000都拿不到
<onlylove> imadper: 我……5000就很满足
<MeaCulpa> solaris gaoji
<imadper> onlylove: solaris.... gaoji....
<onlylove> 你就别折腾我了
<adam8157> imadper: 你别逗他了...
<imadper> adam8157: 我上个月真的960...
<imadper> adam8157: solaris真的很gaoji...
<imadper> adam8157: 回家了... bye
<adam8157> imadper: bye
<onlylove> 当时那人很牛叉的对我说，以你的经验4000算高工资……我差点没吐血
<kevinyings> onlylove 你怎么说
<onlylove> kevinyings: 我说你这算打压，他说那我们没必要继续谈了
<kevinyings> onlylove 那个城市？
<kevinyings> onlylove 北京？
<onlylove> kevinyings: 帝都啊
<kevinyings> onlylove 你就不该选它
<onlylove> kevinyings: 两年的deskhelp也不止4000这个数吧
<kevinyings> onlylove 不止，这是当然
<kevinyings> onlylove 但看它们需不需要了
<kevinyings> onlylove 帝都4000能活吗？
<onlylove> kevinyings: 我哪里知道那货那么坑爹，魔都打了次电话，我安排日程，然后帝都又打了次，结果我推到明天，然后发现是一家
<kevinyings> onlylove 满世界乱跑不好
<onlylove> kevinyings: 帝都4000还是能活的，我现在一个月2000的成本，如果赚2000就是月光族
<onlylove> kevinyings: 我没乱跑，那个公司的总工资在魔都
<kevinyings> onlylove 这么艰苦
<kevinyings> onlylove 妹子怎么办？
<onlylove> kevinyings: 妹子……我怎么知道
<onlylove> kevinyings: 还没呢
<onlylove> kevinyings: 听说杭州妹子比较水灵？
<kevinyings> onlylove 这么艰苦，妹子不会过来的，妹子要养的胖胖的才好玩
<kevinyings> onlylove 你来杭州做运维，月薪4000
<kevinyings> a
<onlylove> kevinyings: 我还是考虑怎么先把自己养胖了再说吧
<onlylove> kevinyings: 帝都有个认识的妹子，一直没机会追，主要是没工作
<kevinyings> onlylove 靠，勇敢点
<kevinyings> onlylove 没机会是借口
<onlylove> kevinyings: 我一个在帝都没工作的，让我怎么勇敢
<onlylove> kevinyings: 你至少让我找到工作再说……
<kevinyings> onlylove 好男人，身无分文，大街上拉住女的，也不放手
<onlylove> kevinyings: 你强……
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] @kevinyings 我佩服你～！！
<palomino|working> .........
<hqy662> qq2010不让用了
<onlylove> 很早之前就不让用了吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 表示现在的lwqq很好用啊
<hqy662> 前几天还能用，今天不让登录
<onlylove> 用web的呗，折腾那些做啥
<hqy662> 说版本太旧
<onlylove> qq已经不是oicq那个年代的qq了
<hqy662> 那用什么替代品好？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我用qtqq
<onlylove> 你把腾讯的服务器偷来，或者给腾讯断电，然后……什么都好说，什么msn什么的
<hqy662> 我有个yahoo帐号，一个联系人都没有
<onlylove> 我msn上的联系人全都是3Q掐架的时候被恐吓过来的
<onlylove> 我当时想，还好linux上没有360
<hqy662> linux很安全，还可以“裸奔”
<onlylove> 实际上不是的……当然对个人用户可能无所了了，只要不是root敢死队就好
<hqy662> 有没有程序员呢？加我yahoo帐号
<onlylove> 我也想做程序员，可是没那脑筋
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • x64中使用python的numpy, 未知符号错误：ATL_chemv http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390062 import numpy 的时候显示如下信息： Traceback (most recent call last): File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module> File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/numpy/__init__.py", line 137, in <module> import add_newdocs File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-p …
<CyrusYzGTt> 話說，我這裏是 yahoo郵箱是絕對的黑名單
<onlylove> 过滤？
<hqy662> 什么黑名单？
<CyrusYzGTt> 堅決不收YAHOO的郵件。垃圾郵件特多
<top> onlylove: 程序员和你想的不一样
<guol> topic
<guol> test
<kk> guol, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<guol> 恩
<guol> 不怎么上irc
<loiac> ubuntu下用chrome的proxy switchysharp的有没有总是死掉的
<maplebeats> gimp怎么去掉图片的黑边，求教程啊
<maplebeats> loiac: 没有
<loiac> maplebeats: 不用还是不死机啊？
<maplebeats> loiac: 各占一半。。。
<loiac> 直接矩形裁了不结了，或者按颜色选取一下
<top> maplebeats: 直接用矩形剪切工具不行吗?
<maplebeats> top: 有黑边啊！
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] ……
<top> maplebeats: 你是说无论怎么样都会有黑便是吧！
<top> maplebeats: 你用的gimp哪个版本?
<maplebeats> top: 是嘛，抠图有黑边不是很正常么
<jiero> map
<maplebeats> top: 2.8
<jiero> maplebeats: 黑猫
<maplebeats> jiero: 黑猫？
<jiero> maplebeats:  哦。不用在意，我在干扰你
<CyrusYzGTt> 蕾絲邊
<eexpress> 笨饭团
<maplebeats> jiero: 鄙视你!
<maplebeats> eexpress: 你才笨,呃
<eexpress> 白饭团
<jiero> maplebeats:  拍拍拍。
<maplebeats> eexpress: 少废话，多做事嘛。。。来手把手教我。。
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats, 那个人木有帮你扣掉黑边？
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill: 哪个人？
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats, 上次 不是有个人 说 叫你把 春菜发给他 他帮你扣掉黑边
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill: 哦，我忘了是谁了。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 写黑边教程去吧。
<jiero> maplebeats: 买个精确感应的屏幕——然后直接瞄线就好了。
<guol> 你们一个星期上几天班
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我现在是一礼拜上三天班
<guol> 好舒服
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 可是工资只能拿底薪哪
<guol> 也行，可以做兼职
<guol> 兼职增加点收入
 * maplebeats 该死的，不玩了
 * maplebeats 妹的，不抠了，以后在网上直接找。。。写js去
 * andyhuzhill hi
 * andyhuzhill 原来前面带星的都是自言自语
 * andyhuzhill :-)
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill: 不一定
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill: /action也是这个效果。。。
 * maplebeats ai
 * andyhuzhill tea
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • lvodplayer4.0网络播放器(暂未定名）基于自己开发的协议 原linux版qvod开发组 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390066 从1.0到现在3.0 即将到来基于独立内核的网络播放器4.0我们走过很多的艰辛道路 4.0支持QVOD协议，但以自己的资源为主 我们有自己研发的一套点播技术 我 …
<andyhuzhill> kk, so Linux下也有快播了？
<stone__> #c++
 * CyrusYzGTt ,,
 * CyrusYzGTt watching smail talking
<tryit> RHCE中可以不用vi吗？
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Reiser4文件系统仍在继续开发 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390067 Linux文件系统ReiserFS作者Hans Reiser因谋杀妻子 被判入狱15年 之后，ReiserFS的开发并没有停止，虽然它至今没有合并到Linux主支。一小群开发者仍然在继续开发ReiserFS的第四个版本（简称Reiser4），他们上个 …
<google_360_baidu> 12.10 今晚12:00会出吗
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 出了的话我也不会用,坚守12.04中,最多在第二块硬盘中尝试.
<google_360_baidu> 想用用
<google_360_baidu> 看出了啥新特性
<google_360_baidu> 其实 12.04已经很好了额
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 现在的系统已经配置的很顺手了,而且在往上升级配置就不行了
<bepop> facebook的https被reset了？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 用的是什么代理?
<bepop> facebook的https被reset了？现在是不是强制转到https了？
<yunfan> adam8157 http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/210095.htm   看来真应该=一=
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: 传谷歌第四季推99美元Nexus平板电脑_Google / 谷歌_cnBeta.COM
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我记得好像有设置的把
<adam8157> yunfan: 我不相信
<adam8157> yunfan: 太便宜没好处
<yunfan> adam8157 看他的配置 应该没问题 你要知道 我有个平板就是这个个价位的 当时是mips
<yunfan> adam8157 google现在这个无非是液晶屏幕比我的好点而已
<adam8157> yunfan: 我就说太便宜对市场策略无益
<yunfan> adam8157 你需要高价来维护你的 gaoji 身份
<adam8157> yunfan: 太便宜的东西太烂, 搞得大家都觉得google的东西很烂
<yahooo> 大家好，在论坛上看到说gtk已经整合进emensens了，刚装上emensens，怎么没有登录ＱＱ的选项啊　？
<yunfan> adam8157 我不觉得 现在的问题应该还是碎片化的问题
<yunfan> 不过这个芯片的性能我有点担心 额
<Ho1mium> 1
<Freebuilder> 平板不好用，还是 PC 好用多了
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 笔记本怎么样？
<Ho1mium> 笔记本 还好吧 方便点
<Freebuilder> yunfan, 我用的就是笔记本
<Ho1mium> me too
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 笔记本不好用 还是台式机好用多了
<Freebuilder> yunfan, 平板不好用在系统，在交互方式
<flh> hi
<yunfan> adam8157 额 那芯片是威盛出的 我这公司就挂在威盛上的
<flh>  /exit
<kk> flh, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 笔记本不好用在性能 在键盘 在输入
<adam8157> yunfan: 挂在威盛上? 子公司?
<yunfan> adam8157 还真是 我们发工资是走威盛那个结算的
<adam8157> yunfan: zeze
<Freebuilder> 幸亏买的是二手的，不然亏死
<flh> 讨论些什么？
<yunfan> adam8157 我们那公司地址就在威盛大厦 额
<adam8157> yunfan: huh? 你现在在五道口上班?
<yunfan> adam8157 不是 大概公司搬家了 反正合同上是这么写
<adam8157> yunfan: o
<yunfan> adam8157 我在社科院隔壁上班
<dwj> .
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim如何安装java插件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390073 网上随便找个弄弄结果vim不能用了 有没有比较保险的插件 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkkmaokkk — 2012-10-17 21:29
<adam8157> hamo_C: ...节操哪里去了
<imadper> hamo_C: 我擦, 你面过了?
<imadper> adam8157: 这就是你的不对了... 明知道 homo没节操, 你还老管他要...
<hamo_C> adam8157: imadper 这是C语言的意思好呗！
<hamo_C> adam8157: imadper 今天修了一个parted的bug
<adam8157> hamo_C: 啧啧
 * hamo_C 说实话parted弱爆了...
<imadper> hamo_C: 诈胡呀你....
<hamo_C> imadper: 谁诈胡啊，你们思想太复杂而已
<adam8157> hamo_C: 去读过fdisk的代码再说parted弱
<hamo_C> adam8157: ...
<hamo_C> adam8157: 好吧...
<hamo_C> adam8157: 新写的总比旧的包袱少，但是依旧弱爆了
<hamo_C> imadper: 还没offer呢？
<imadper> hamo_C: 这个, 不了解情况...
<hamo_C> imadper: 别家呢？
<hamo_C> imadper: 应该开始集中面试了吧？
<imadper> hamo_C: 恩, 简历投过去, 石沉大海.
<hamo_C> imadper: 没事，少投几家自信心就上去了
<imadper> adam8157: 估计是为了让我放心去玩高压电去...
<adam8157> imadper: .
<adam8157> hamo_C: 节操啊节操
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 魔都
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 不行呀. 妹子在北京...
<hamo_C> adam8157: 滚粗...哥还像有节操的人么...
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 你丫活都没有，妹子会要你么
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 要....
 * MeaCulpa_ 双关了...
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: .....
<hamo_C> MeaCulpa_: 胖子你又真相了
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 魔度两万不如狗!
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 我过去肯定是去当鬼去!
 * hamo_C 求快速升额度赚积分方法！
<imadper> hamo_C: 不停的买东西, 然后退货.
<imadper> hamo_C: 貌似这是唯一可行的方法了...
<hamo_C> imadper: 退货会退积分的吧？
<imadper> hamo_C: 不知道...
 * hamo_C 不扯了，干活去
<adam8157> imadper: 京东退款可以不走原路线
<wujie> 大家好
<kk> wujie, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<wujie> 晚安，大家
<ofan> imadper: 高压电？
<imadper> ofan: 随口一说...
<mayli> 魔兽争霸3、星际争霸2、Dota、FIFA12、DNF、CF、QQ飞车
<imadper> ofan: 目测超不过48V
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<zlei> The unit files have no [Install] section. They are not meant to be enabled using systemctl.   这个怎么回事啊,正在升级到systemd
<dchxcrow> emacs24可以透明么?
<hqy662> 有没有使用yahoo通讯的程序员？
 * hamo 碎叫！
<MeaCulpa_> .
<hqy662> 程序员啊！
 * MeaCulpa_ 尼玛...买了Diablo3才玩了第二天就被ban了
 * MeaCulpa_ 不折腾了...玻璃渣
<hqy662> 买的啥？
 * maplebeats 谁家是卖炸弹的
<MeaCulpa_> maplebeats: 你要作啥？
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa_: 明天去面试，我想背上
<MeaCulpa_> maplebeats: ....要炸弹干妈
<MeaCulpa_> 面试嘛
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa_: 感觉不好，就拼了。。。
 * maplebeats 尼妈的搜狐，把我简历刷了。。。
<MeaCulpa_> maplebeats: 还没毕业？
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa_: 恩。。。校召要结束了。。。再找到就悲剧了
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats, 你投的都是"挨踢“企业？
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill: 是啊。。。大部分在简历的时候就把我刷了。。。
 * maplebeats 我真心，无语。。。。
<MeaCulpa_> 校招..
<MeaCulpa_> maplebeats: 我们组准备校招一个...
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa_: 求内推。。。
<MeaCulpa_> maplebeats: 不过貌似领导倾向于女性...
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa_: 我名字倾向女性。。。。
<MeaCulpa_> ...
 * maplebeats 唉
<MeaCulpa_> maplebeats: 魔都阿我们在
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa_: 我的要求不高。。。只要在地球上:)
<jusss> 有人吗
 * maplebeats 我还有5分钟断网
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<jusss> 把广播地址做网关
<xinchi> 大家好，小弟有一个ssh问题求助
 * mayli 睡觉了
<xinchi> 请问有人用过 shorewall吗 我现在想开一个udp端口 rules应该如何设置啊？
<alvin_rxg> iptables     --port    -p udp   -j ACCEPT         ------blabla ---blabla
<xinchi> alvin_rxg: 我防火墙里 这么设置你看对吗？
<xinchi> ACCEPT          net             offic:129.244.245.160 udp 8888
<xinchi> alvin_rxg: iptable是在本地开启吗？
<alvin_rxg> 我不是网管。。。
<xinchi> alvin_rxg: 悲剧。。。。。。:'(
<knownbad> xinchi: alvin_rxg是网管但只不想里你。
<gebjgd> xinchi: 悲剧的是你
<xinchi> :'(:'(
<knownbad> xinchi: 你搜索下应该很多资料。
<knownbad> 资料是以前的，http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread184634.html
<kk> knownbad ⇪ ti: iptables入门教程--设置静态防火墙（ step by step）
<xinchi> knownbad: 关键问题是我现在配置完了，nmap扫不到开启的端口哦
<knownbad> 那我就不知道了。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 网管
<xinchi> knownbad:  我们防火墙用的是shorewall
<knownbad> 嗯，netfilter.
<knownbad> 反正原理差不多。
<xinchi> knownbad: 嗯 现在问题是外网有一个源在发送udp package，然后我们内网一台机器要通过一个指定的udp端口来接收 就是这个情况
<knownbad> 就按照松鼠说的应该就可以了。
<knownbad> 除非你服务器前还有个路由。
<alvin_rxg> xinchi: iptables -L  ???
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 搞完越南妹子了？
<ofan> yoooo
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你还活着？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 快死了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 被白人妹子搞的？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 黑白黄
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我准备买个三星8000
<ofan> mugebjgd: 壕
<mugebjgd> ofan: 10寸 新的机器 带umts
<ofan> 平板？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 是啊
<ofan> mugebjgd: ä¹°nexus 7
<ofan> mugebjgd: 马上出3g版
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没有umts
<mugebjgd> ofan: 而且7寸太小了
<ofan> 32g 249刀
<ofan> mugebjgd: 绝对不小
<mugebjgd> ofan: 想买7寸的 内存不是问题
<mugebjgd> ofan: 父母用
<mugebjgd> ofan: 绝对小
<ofan> mugebjgd: 不小
<ofan> mugebjgd: 字很清晰
<mugebjgd> ofan: 至少10寸平
<mugebjgd> ofan: 他门看不到
<ofan> mugebjgd: dpi高，字还是原来的大小
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我只要10寸的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 国内支持umts？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 恩
<ofan> 感觉wifi就够了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不够
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我都想换umts的
<ofan> 3g还花钱
<mugebjgd> ofan: 准备买个android直接能用的网卡
<mugebjgd> ofan: 有包月啥的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 德国有免费的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 国内没有
<mugebjgd> ofan: 国内限制流量
<ofan> 带网卡太麻烦了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 那没办法 谁让我的三星不带umts呢
<mugebjgd> ofan: 后悔买wifi的了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 还不如买ipad
<ofan> htc出了个5寸全高清屏
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不爱苹果的东西
<mugebjgd> ofan: 和你说了860遍了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 是你太死心眼了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不喜欢那系统
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不是死心眼
<mugebjgd> ofan: 就是不喜欢
<mugebjgd> ofan: 要是喜欢早就买了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 说不定你父母喜欢
<ofan> mugebjgd: win8平板也不错
<mugebjgd> ofan: 到时候让他们去挑
<mugebjgd> ofan: 反正没打算在美国买 因为未必便宜
<ofan> 我都想弄个win8的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 便宜
<mugebjgd> ofan: 有utms？
<ofan> 国内加运费还有各种税
<ofan> mugebjgd: 不知道
<mugebjgd> ofan: 分机型 三星的便宜
<ofan> 应该支持3g
<mugebjgd> ofan: 什么系统的其实无所谓 看应用
<mugebjgd> ofan: 所以给他们买准备和他们一起去挑 他们喜欢什么就买什么
<ofan> mugebjgd: 要我就直接买个ipad
<mugebjgd> ofan: 那还不如国内没
<mugebjgd> ä¹°
<ofan> 省心
<mugebjgd> ofan: 从美国买到德国 交一次税
<mugebjgd> ofan: 从德国带回天朝 再交一次税 疯了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 直接寄国内啊
<mugebjgd> ofan: 保修呢？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 联保
<mugebjgd> ofan: 国内的卡还不能直接用
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没戏 水货不管的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 联通有小卡
<mugebjgd> ofan: 还是直接在天朝买
<ofan> mugebjgd: 官网订
<mugebjgd> ofan: 要让他们挑
<mugebjgd> ofan: android东西他们用的很会省心
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我姑姑用的就是三星的10寸大平板 很happy
<ofan> android的良莠不齐
<mugebjgd> ofan: 三星啊
<ofan> 毛病也多
<mugebjgd> ofan: 什么毛病？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 还没遇到过
<ofan> mugebjgd: 速度，崩溃，root
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不root
<mugebjgd> ofan: 现在的新机器速度没有任何问题
<ofan> mugebjgd: 那不一定
<mugebjgd> ofan: win都崩溃 何况android乎
<ofan> 好的比较少
<mugebjgd> ofan: 三星的机器速度没啥问题
<ofan> nexus 7我比较满意
<mugebjgd> ofan: 苹果的傻逼地图 不给力
<ofan> 不过也有一些问题
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我的平台随便跑游戏 速度非常满意
<ofan> mugebjgd: gta3 能跑？
<mugebjgd> ofan: gta3 免费的？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 给个名字我装
<ofan> mugebjgd: grand theft auto
<ofan> mugebjgd: 3
<mugebjgd> ofan: 有平板的？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 收费的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 靠
<ofan> mugebjgd: 有
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不用收费的软件
<ofan> mugebjgd: 下破解
<mugebjgd> ofan: 说个免费的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 免费没有大型3d
<mugebjgd> ofan: 平面怎么玩gta3？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 如何操作？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 外接键盘？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 玩玩就知道了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没法操作啊
<ofan> mugebjgd: 屏幕虚拟操纵杆啊
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我平板都不打字的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 那种游戏直接删
<ofan> mugebjgd: 难道你都不完游戏
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没法玩
<ofan> mugebjgd: 真奇葩
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不玩
<ofan> mugebjgd: 那你买来干啥
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不像你这等宅男
<mugebjgd> ofan: 躺在床上上网 看电影
<ofan> mugebjgd: 当坏表，照镜子用？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 对
<ofan> mugebjgd: 真奇葩
<mugebjgd> ofan: 还行吧 没你个富二代奇葩
<mugebjgd> ofan: 又mac吧 又平板吧
<mugebjgd> ofan: 啧啧
<ofan> mugebjgd: 利用率太低了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 家里电脑多了就是这样 另外等你上班了你就知道了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 怎样
<ofan> mugebjgd: 一手一个？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 天天对了一天的电脑 到家还对着电脑可能性很小
<mugebjgd> 上床 看电影
<ofan> 电脑又不只是办公
<ofan> 也能娱乐
<ofan> gebjgd: 你挂了？
<gebjgd> ofan: 都和你说了上床了
<gebjgd> ofan: 正在手机上
<gebjgd> ofan: 等你上班了 你就不会天天下班之后坐在电脑前了
<gebjgd> ofan: 你的脊柱会劳损
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 好久不见了
<gebjgd> superTJD: 你还活着？
<superTJD> gebjgd: 刚开学各种忙，前一阵子在外面逍遥
<gebjgd> superTJD: 你不是快毕业了么？
<gebjgd> superTJD: 还有钱逍遥 富二代啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 这才几点
<superTJD> gebjgd: 还早，刚刚Master第二学期
<superTJD> ofan:好啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 你见谁都叫二代？
<gebjgd> ofan: 快十点了
<gebjgd> superTJD: 哦 master不就四个学期么？
<superTJD> gebjgd: 那我这还没过一半呢
<superTJD> gebjgd: 就叫快毕业了？
<gebjgd> superTJD: 怎么master第二学期？
<ofan> superTJD: 很快的
<gebjgd> superTJD: 现在不是冬季学期么？
<superTJD> gebjgd: 我是SS2012入学的
<gebjgd> superTJD: 应该是你的第三或者第一学期啊
<superTJD> gebjgd: WS2012是第二个
<gebjgd> superTJD: 因为语言半年过得？
<superTJD> gebjgd: 说来话长了
<gebjgd> superTJD: 长话短说
<superTJD> gebjgd: 论文耽搁了3个月……
<superTJD> gebjgd: 顺便回国逍遥一阵子
<gebjgd> ofan: 现在天朝也有当街开枪的了
<gebjgd> ofan: 美国枪支合法被天朝追上来了
<superTJD> gebjgd: 要不是控制严格，估计开枪的人更多了
<superTJD> gebjgd: 前一阵子不是启东市委副书记被拖出来了……
<ofan> superTJD: 读啥？
<superTJD> ofan: 电子
<ofan> EE?
<gebjgd> superTJD: 你没看新闻 街上开枪 天朝
<superTJD> ofan: 差不多
<superTJD> gebjgd: 链接？
<gebjgd> google＋
<superTJD> gebjgd: G+爱好者啊
<superTJD> gebjgd: 新闻太多脑子装不下
<ofan> ge
<ofan> gebjgd: 老新闻吧
<superTJD> gebjgd: 看到新闻了
<gebjgd> superTJD: 也是 你先毕业再说吧 我上学的也很少看新闻
<superTJD> http://roll.sohu.com/20121017/n355098604.shtml
<kk> superTJD,啥网址y 南京发生枪击事件 3人当街拦车连开3枪(图)-搜狐滚动
<superTJD> 今天的
<ofan> 哦 这个
<superTJD> 最近最搞笑的新闻，两个朋友喝酒因为中日开展谁会赢吵起来，一方将另一方刺死
<superTJD> http://tech.hexun.com/2012-10-17/146863318.html
<kk> superTJD,啥网址y 酒吧里争执钓鱼岛问题 男子砸破啤酒瓶捅死朋友-科技频道-和讯网
<alvin_rxg> 日本不战而胜。。。
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 出来啦
<alvin_rxg> 木有镁铝啊。。。
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 你那还好了
<alvin_rxg> :/
<ofan> superTJD: alvin_rxg 你俩可以
<alvin_rxg> 他妈的不能跟你们混了，越混越 loser
<fivesheep> 为啥
<alvin_rxg> 「有这样一句俗话——“好人修电脑，坏人床上搞”」
<alvin_rxg> 『有这样一句俗话——“好人修电脑，坏人床上搞”，讽刺的是给女孩帮忙的男人往往没有好下场，但这其实是个误会，我们先看看这种所谓的“好人”是如何修电脑的吧：6点下班，坐地铁一小时赶去MM那里，自己在路上吃个汉堡，7点到了，见面就低头开始干活儿，生怕时间不够，9点半，电脑修好了，MM说，“辛苦你了，吃饭了没ï
<alvin_rxg> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/20884631/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 如何给女孩帮忙——魔鬼约会学
<gebjgd> 今天降半旗了
<alvin_rxg> 既然俺不再是以前那实在提不起劲的人，那就开始好好学习啦
<gebjgd> 因为嘻哈二僵
<xinchi> alvin_rxg: 防火墙搞定了
<xinchi> alvin_rxg: 午饭回来技术人员说可以接收到数据了
<alvin_rxg> 午饭…
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 跟我混越混越发达
<alvin_rxg> xinchi: 让大家伙儿欣赏一下你们的 iptables -L 呗
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 我也可以 PhD 么？。。
<xinchi> alvin_rxg: 我们用的shorewall
<alvin_rxg> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/31787875/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 如何给女孩发短信（魔鬼咨询师文章精选）
<alvin_rxg> xinchi: 一样的啦
<xinchi> alvin_rxg: rules属于内部机密 我没法发 我们搞information security的
<alvin_rxg> - -!  能涉及到毛啊，不就 ip 遮一下，其他都没什么东西
<xinchi> alvin_rxg: :-D
<alvin_rxg> 欢迎欣赏  http://code.bulix.org/q2x4cz-82310?raw
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 话说你是学Informatik的？
<alvin_rxg> 不是，我是学 Information 怎么在一个媒介里传导的
<alvin_rxg> 现在正在学怎么把我的 Information 传达到镁铝那边去
<alvin_rxg> :D
<superTJD> medienwissenschaft
<alvin_rxg> 那是啥
<alvin_rxg> 看了就烦躁。。。  adp  weibo.com##.wbim_hello
<alvin_rxg> 我把所有的 facebook 站外 全屏蔽了。。
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: Facebook是个高端玩意
<alvin_rxg> 就这货算高端？    http://code.bulix.org/jlqiaj-82312?raw
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: -_-b
<alvin_rxg> 就这些了， 病毒一样的无觅，facebook， taobao， dolc 之类的  http://code.bulix.org/ry5k5p-82313?raw
<xinchi> 这是啥东西？
<alvin_rxg> xinchi: ad block plus-> rules -> 机密哦！ -> 我们搞网页的
<superTJD> 清净的世界
<xinchi> 不知道说什么好
<alvin_rxg> 随便哪里开个网页，这 facebook，那 facebook... 厌烦了 =.=
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/33496339/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 我不知道应该发到这还是发到咆哮小组啊！！！
<ofan> alvin_rxg: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/33496339/
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 跟我混可以pphhdd
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 哥， phd 不重要，偶要镁铝
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 黑白黄随意挑
<alvin_rxg> :|
<alvin_rxg> zzZZ
<abine1> 早啊
<abine1> 各位
<abine1> 话说TP-LINK 有一款新的无线路由器要上市了
<abine1> 就看参数非常的牛
<abine1> 5根天线
<xinchi> 相信我 phd无妹子
<cleamoon> ofan, 那是你的咆哮体？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: oxfan
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 什么意思？
<alvin_rxg> 他的id
<cleamoon> 话说，那种女孩我也遇到过呀.....而且不幸的是那是我的前女友......
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 什么的id？豆瓣？
<alvin_rxg> 我没说
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, .....你有什么阴谋？
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 啧啧... 总共有多少个前女友?
<fivesheep> DawnFantasy: yo
<DawnFantasy> fivesheep, hi!
<fivesheep> 这叹号太刺眼了..
<DawnFantasy> fivesheep, hi~~~~~
<DawnFantasy> 换一个
<DawnFantasy> 有没有对法国那边住房熟悉的？
<kk>  06:04
<fivesheep> 一叉?
<fivesheep> DawnFantasy: 准备投资法国房产了?
<DawnFantasy> fivesheep, 肯定不是啦。。
<fivesheep> 那问来干啥
<DawnFantasy> 是朋友在合同上有点问题。。
<DawnFantasy> 之前刚到法国租房，也没机会看合同，就签了。可是里边有个条款说是 ‘一定要租到明年6月份‘。这种条款。具有法律意义么？
<piggybox_> 一般来说要作废一个合同需要找出里面和现行法律有矛盾的地方，否则这个合同是具有法律约束力的
<DawnFantasy> piggybox_, 是的，我似乎找到了。应该就是和法律有矛盾的
<DawnFantasy> 谢谢
<cleamoon> fivesheep, 几个吧
<fivesheep> cleamoon: winner
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 北欧妹子?
<DawnFantasy> 同时拥有~~~~
<xinchi> 兄台们，推荐一款好用的全尺寸无线鼠标 小弟谢过
<cleamoon> fivesheep, 明显还不是
<cleamoon> fivesheep, 即将成为的前女友们就会是了
<fivesheep> xinchi: G700
<fivesheep> mx performance 大概也可以
<xinchi> fivesheep g700不是游戏鼠标嘛 日常使用如何？
<fivesheep> 不错
<fivesheep> 我是日常用
<xinchi> fivesheep 嗯 谢谢啦！
<fivesheep> 主要是因为别的鼠标没有这样的滚轮
<xinchi> fivesheep  嗯 我下单了 我现在用的是 anywhere mx 感觉好小 而且按键偏硬
<dwj> .
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-18
<dwj> ....
<dwj> r
<dwj> s
<imtxc> 各位亲早
<dwj> 早
<dwj> imtxc: .
<dwj> 去上班， 电脑挂着， 哈哈
 * microcai SVN 重度用户 KDE 已经换git了， SVN ，你还有什么脸存活啊
<sjd_zeus> 早上好，各位
 * microcai SVN 重度用户 KDE 已经换git了， SVN ，你还有什么脸存活啊
<microcai> sjd_zeus:  二次元好
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 寻找遗失的特效（求助贴） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390096 很久以前用过的一款特效，忘了叫什么（额，其实是不知道叫神马），搜了好久也没搜到 不过，具体的动画效果是，激活之后所有窗口向屏幕四个角落躲开，只露出一个小角 当时感觉特有爱，但重装之 …
<jusss> prophecy是啥意思
<jusss> 没人。。。。
<jiero> jusss: 查字典，我翻译了。 http://wordnet.cherrot.com/editor/search/by-word/prophecy/1
<kk> jiero,啥网址y (中文) Mandarin Chinese WordNet : by wnms1.04 on asianwordnet [editor]
<imadper> jusss: 百度输进去就能告诉你中文... 还用得着来这里等人回答...
<jusss> imadper: 这不是找个人出来吗。。
<jiero> imadper: 你被骗了。
<zodiac1111> STFW
<jusss> jiero: 你还在北京？
<jiero> imadper: 他就是来找你gaoji的。
<jiero> jusss: 。不在。离开很久了
<jiero> jusss: 北京有啥好的。。。
<imadper> jusss: ...
<Oooops> 显卡 HD 7670M 有人用没
<jusss> jiero: 回澳洲了？
<jiero> Oooops: 。。。
<jiero> jusss: 不。不回
<jiero> jusss: 北京就是个普通城市的扩大版。
<jusss> Oooops: 俺玩的游戏能变身了
<jiero> Oooops: 有钱买好显卡了？
<jiero> Oooops: 要大玩游戏么
<jusss> Oooops: 变身成贝亚娜斗神
<imadper> jiero: 北京就是个普通城市的人口翻十倍, 面积翻两倍版本.
<jusss> 萝莉变御姐
<jiero> imadper: 10倍？可能么。。。
<imadper> jiero: 反正很挤就是了
<jusss> imadper: 网关地址是ip地址吗？是唯一的吗
<jusss> imadper: 网关地址和广播dihi
<jiero> imadper: 确实，查了下资料，10倍+，不过面积也是10倍+的感觉。
<jusss> imadper: 和广播地址有关系没
<imadper> jusss: 网关地址就是个ip地址.
<imadper> jusss: 和广播没啥关系...
<imadper> jusss: dihi不知道是啥...
<jusss> imadper: 那arpspoof是咋回事
<jusss> imadper: 具体过程
<mayli> jusss: 把网关的MAC欺骗了
<imadper> jiero: 伪造mac地址
<imadper> jiero: 发错人了
<jiero> 恩。 cc jusss
<imadper> jusss: 伪造mac地址
<jiero> imadper: 经常在家自己一人把酒当水喝
<mayli> jusss: 让其他的用户认为自己是网关，发一个arp包，把要伪造的MAC和网关的IP绑定起来
<imadper> jusss: 烧刀子....
<jiero> imadper: 又错了
<imadper> jiero: 烧刀子....
<imadper> archl: 恩, 你真是好人!
<archl> imadper: 没喝过 烧刀子 ，要是我选，我大概选甜米酒。
<archl> imadper: 我的牙需要补 20颗。
<imadper> archl: 类似双加饭那种?
<archl> imadper: 已经完成了6个
<roylez_> archl: 叫你丫吃糖
<imadper> archl: .... 20,,,
<imadper> roylez_: 早, 坏席~
<roylez_> imadper: 渣，你上班了？
<imadper> roylez_: 我不是天天都在实习吗>?
<roylez_> imadper: 这么早就去上班，对不住你的形象
<roylez_> imadper: 蛋蛋都没上班呢
<imadper> roylez_: 我8:40到公司, 全组都没人呢...
<imadper> roylez_: 他都不一定来吧... 他有pto的...
<roylez_> imadper: 什么是pto？
<imadper> roylez_: 带薪假...
<archl> roylez_ 爱吃酸和甜
<imadper> archl: 喜欢百香果榨汁喝咩?
<roylez_> archl: 你怀娃了，女的
<archl> roylez_ 不和你比喝酒，来比喝醋～
<archl> roylez。。。
<aceuler> ....
<archl> imadper: 什么。。。
<imadper> archl: 百香果榨汁喝, 最近超喜欢...
<archl> imadper: 。。。那是什么东西。。。 百香果。。。
<imadper> archl: 查一查吧~ 我也解释不清楚...
<archl> imadper: 。。。似乎是那个叫passion fruit的东西。。。
<imadper> archl: 不知...
<archl> 买过几个吃了。。。
<archl> 没有什么感想。
<imadper> archl: http://baike.baidu.com/view/82144.htm
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 西番莲_百度百科
<archl> imadper: 我最喜欢吃樱桃，连着两天吃了4公斤。
<imadper> archl: 我也喜欢吃!!!!
<imadper> archl: 不过贵...
<archl> imadper: 恩。挑樱桃收获季节去旅游直接从农民那里买就便宜了。
<archl> imadper: 1/5的价格～
<imadper> archl: 旅游本身就贵...
<archl> imadper: 是么。
<imadper> archl: 总要买车票的...
<archl> imadper: 提前半年定飞机票。
<imadper> archl: 恩...
<archl> adam8157_away:  蛋蛋，该买春节回家的飞机票了
<archl> imadper: 你也是不？
<archl> 。
<adam8157> archl: 这么早....
<archl> adam8157: 找特价啊。
<archl> adam8157:  imadper  huntxu 。。。不知哪里有人做蛋糕中。。。
<imadper> archl: 我不用暂时...
<archl> 味道飘过来了。。。
 * archl 。。。。
<huntxu> archl: ...
 * archl 只有保持咽喉一直满满的，才有可能不太在意吃。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 早上好。
<imtxc> imadper: 早
<imtxc> roylez_: 主席早哇
<roylez_> imtxc: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 上班了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 是啊 早
<adam8157> imtxc: 早啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 丫懒死了
<adam8157> roylez_: huh? 我接下来一个多月的时间内准备请两周的假, 出去玩一周, 然后下个月底朋友结婚
<archl> adam8157: 去找主席？
<imadper> imtxc: 早~
<M3aCu1pa> 擦，无聊
<adam8157> archl: 找他干啥...
 * imadper 面*
<archl> 。
<M3aCu1pa> 擦，培训真无聊
<archl> 啥都不能干。
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 桌面切换闪屏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390097 立体桌面切换时，闪屏 尤其，如果开启compiz的“wobbly windows”，闪得一塌糊涂 PS: ubuntu 12.04系统 统计信息: 发表于 由 sirtang — 2012-10-18 9:43
<M3aCu1pa> 为啥培训的HR大多是北方人，语言优势？
<amosk> adam8157, 去哪里玩？
<adam8157> amosk: 不知道... 不要太远的 有推荐么
<amosk> adam8157, 1周？
<jyfl987> archl: 你现在体重上去了么
<adam8157> amosk: 嗯, 可以只去几天
<jyfl987> M3aCu1pa: 是你太敏感了吧 额
<imadper> adam8157: git里面, 我想查memory hot-add 的那个commit, 怎么搜索最好?  cc roylez
<archl> jyfl987:  不到 65kg。。。
<archl> 们
<amosk> adam8157, 大连？
<archl> M3aCu1pa: 。。。
<adam8157> imadper: git log --grep
<adam8157> archl: 我是威海人, 对大连没啥感冒的 =,=
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<imadper> adam8157: .... ok
<amosk> adam8157, 回西安一趟吧
<archl> adam8157:  直接坐船回家
<archl> adam8157: 去香港一趟吧
<adam8157> amosk: 好建议..
<archl> adam8157: 去海南，去内蒙，去俄罗斯
<adam8157> archl: ...
<amosk> adam8157, 上次回去是什么时候？
<adam8157> amosk: 毕业就没回去过
<archl> adam8157: 去蒙古吧。蒙古女人感觉很好
<amosk> adam8157, 那你确实该回去了
<adam8157> amosk: .
<adam8157> archl: 好个鬼!
<archl> adam8157: 。。。你能不能打字精确些。
<archl> adam8157: 感觉啊。
<archl> adam8157: 取道西安去新疆
<archl> adam8157: 带着hamo去宁夏。。。
<kt> hello
<kt> 请问各位在ubuntu下如何使用飞信的
<kk> kt, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<tenzu> archl: 你在给阿当和黑毛设计搞基路线么?
<archl> tenzu: 恩。
<imadper> kt: openfetion?
<archl> tenzu: 疼疼好。阿当有空可以旅游。
<kt> openfetion很早就已经不再发布新的了
<archl> 飞信真疼。。。我以为直接发短信，竟然还要+人。。。
<tenzu> archl: 阿当怎么这么空闲?
<kt> ？
<archl> tenzu: RH有假期
<archl> kt: 不是有了就能随意发短信的。没意思。
<jusss> Oooops:  .
<M34CU1PA> 帽帽是体育俱乐部
<archl> 们
<aed> 测试
<aed> 终于可以输入
<aed> 中文了
<kk> aed, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<kt> 如果有那么几个常用联系人，并且你在电脑前的时间比较长的话，你就会发现飞信的优势了
<jusss> ofan: andchat新版本竟然在输入框那自带搜索键了，哇咔咔
<kt> 最新的飞信应用是 hybrid
<imadper> kt:  aur/hybrid-im-git 20120522-1 (13)
<imadper>     Hybird is an lightweight IM framework, currently supports China Mobile Fetion protocol     and xmpp protocol.
<imadper>  
<kt> 是一个google项目
<kt> 对，
<kt> 3Q
<kt> https://github.com/levin108/hybrid
<kk> kt ⇪ t: levin108/hybrid · GitHub
<M34CU1PA> 那是手机功能差
<archl> 体育俱乐部。。。 adam8157  帽里有没有跳舞的。
<kt> 手机功能强，我想你打字速度，用PC键盘也会强于手机吧
<adam8157> archl: 这晓不得
<M34CU1PA> 恩，同问
<archl> M34CU1PA: 为啥有的人去健身就直接跑步机跑到死呢。。。
<imadper> kt:  aur/linux_fetion 2.0_beta6-1 (166)
<imadper>     a KDE IM client, Using China Mobile's Fetion Protocol
<M34CU1PA> Arch, 不知
<jusss> andchat的那个图标依然是那么模糊。。。它就不能高清点嘛
<archl> M34CU1PA: 女的是那样，男的是一直练上身肌肉，女的就一直练跑步。。。
<archl> lol
<amosk> kt, 飞信唯一的优势，就是能及时到达
<amosk> kt, 其他工具都得依赖互联网
<M34CU1PA> 飞信能发到非移动用户么
<imadper> M34CU1PA: 现在可以了吧.
<amosk> M34CU1PA, 可以
<archl> kt: 可以网页版啊。干么不用网页
<jusss> M34CU1PA: 能
<M34CU1PA> 哦，那有点用
 * amosk  https://webim.feixin.10086.cn/login.aspx
<kt> archl，说的没错
<archl> M34CU1PA: 我又闻到外面做蛋糕的甜香了。。。忍不住了。。。
<Oooops> adam8157: 有人找你
<adam8157> Oooops: huh?
 * archl 补牙 6颗了，还有10多需要，谁和我比。
<Oooops> adam8157: 看邮件
<archl> Oooops: 。。。你怎么知道的啊。
<Oooops> archl: 你啥牙齿
<kt> 你牙真悲催
<adam8157> Oooops: .
<Oooops> 獠牙？
<kt> 各位高手，怎么显示私聊啊
<archl> Oooops: 空心牙
<Oooops> 。犬牙
<Oooops> 我掉了一颗。以前咬崩了，崩成2片，拔了
<archl> Oooops: 。。。。
<jusss> Oooops: 你怎么知道的呀呀
 * archl 的牙都很难看很难看。
<archl> jusss: 你没从自己嘴里拔出牙过？
<Oooops> jusss: ?
<jusss> archl: 小时候拔过
<archl> jusss: 感觉不一样。。。
<jusss> Oooops: adam有邮件，你咋知道的
<Oooops> 笨。
<archl> jusss:  他发的。。。
<jusss> Oooops: 你给他发个邮件然后告诉他你有邮件了。。。。
<jusss> 感觉好sui...
<Oooops> 蛋蛋是需要触发的啊
<ofan> yooo
<jusss> Oooops: ....能有啥生理变化，触发后
<Oooops> 额。那估计兴奋一阵子嘛
<jusss> ofan: andchat新版本里在输入框那添加了个搜索键，哇咔咔
<ofan> jusss: tab键吧
<jusss> ofan: 估计是为了三星之类没search键的用户
<jusss> ofan: search键
<ofan> jusss: 那个放大镜？
<jusss> ofan: 对
<ofan> jusss: 那不早就有了
<jusss> ofan: 额。。。我一直没见到过
<ofan> jusss: 一直都有
<jusss> ofan: 我一直用的是一年前的beta版
<ofan> 哦
<ofan> jusss: 下载个bike race
<adam8157> Oooops: 收到了? 你应该搞一份kernel的git clone嘛
<jusss> ofan: 1.3.9版本是没有的
<jusss> ofan: andchat的图标还是模糊
<ofan> jusss: 下载个bike race，来对战
<jusss> ofan: 你国外用户，俺天朝用户能玩同一个游戏？
<ofan> jusss: 能
<ofan> jusss: 让我赢几局
<jusss> ofan: 哦，我搜下，没market了
<ofan> jusss: google play
<jusss> ofan: 系统没自带play.不知道从哪下
<ofan> jusss: 你啥系统
<jusss> ofan: 2.3
<ofan> jusss: 升级
<jusss> ofan: 在国内的android机上很多都没market的
<jusss> ofan: 没官方rom
 * mayli android hack, 有没有人做过在手机上只启动内核+shell？
<jusss> ofan: 对于阉割版的rom能再加market吗
<imadper> jusss: 可以. 要root
<jusss> imadper: 这是个山寨机，网上没root教程，superoneclick估计也不管用
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 终于把xfce调教好 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390102 一直用在用Debian 6，但她的包更新太慢，很多包的版本号过低，这次换成ubuntu 12.04，包够新了，可惜蛋疼的Unity实在让人受不了，而GNOME 3也还不成熟，没办法，换Xfce，出乎意料，更新至Xfce 4.10，调教了2天，其用户 …
 * jusss 不知道山寨机会不会锁bootloader
<M3aCu1pa> 山寨就不该锁
<jusss> M3aCu1pa: 那山寨机也不能随便刷rom吧
<jiam> 用arch 包足够新
<M3aCu1pa> 不知道
<M3aCu1pa> 不用山寨机
<ofan> jusss: 装 cm rome
<ofan> jusss: 装 cm rom
<jusss> ofan: 山寨机装cm....能吗
<jusss> ofan: 练定制的rom都没
<ofan> jusss: 应该可以
<jusss> ofan: 哇咔咔，山寨机没那么强大吧
 * archl 又看到了 zero-k 走到了 8013 rev.
<M3aCu1pa> Gnome sux, 因为当年gnome 那帮人宣称的其他de suck的地方都不算什么
<jusss> ofan: 关键是cm上没对应的版本呀
 * archl 曾经大约 ca 8000 rev 时加入。然后到 11000- 变了zk，玩到 zk 2000+ 退出。
<Ramon0619> -help
<archl> 修改用无止境啊。
<archl> M3aCu1pa: gnome的人。说话都是无底洞。
<Ramon0619> 虾米
<archl> 无下限
<archl> 出来就海阔天空了
<archl> Where are the IBMmers ?
<archl> If someone walks into the IBM people lost somewhere in Berlin and desperatedly looking for the site of the ODF PlugFest, please send them immediately to the Ministry of Economics and Technology in Invalidenstrasse. IBMmers did not miss any ODF PlugFest, not even the one organized by Microsoft inside Microsoft premises, as it is understood by everyone in the ODF ecosystem that ODF PlugFests...
<archl> ...are a neutral place where everyone contributes to the progress of the standard. So, please help the IBMmers. They must be somewhere in Berlin, as I refuse to think that they are not showing up.
<archl> 18m的德国人都玩失踪了。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你会德语么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不会...
<ofan> jusss: 2.3应该有google play
<M3aCu1pa> 呵呵
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你不是威海的么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 当地总有些德国遗留吧
<jusss> ofan: 你要是在国内你就明白了，不是所以的android
<jusss> ofan: 都有market
<adam8157> jyfl987: 威海是英国殖民地, 而且没有啥殖民痕迹
<jusss> ofan: 在国内是除了水货和htc的机子是大部分都没market的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好吧 这回我载了
<adam8157> jyfl987: :)
<archl> adam8157: 留下什么了？
<jusss> ofan: 中兴华为的都没market
<archl> adam8157: 英国人真抠门，什么都搬走了。
<jusss> ofan: 其它的也都没
<jyfl987> adam8157: 啊 想起来了 八国联军的时候 英国人组织了中国部队  就是从威海招募的 攻打天津作战特别勇猛
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我看你很有潜力
<archl> adam8157: 把人都带走了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你看老的港片 里头就有很多山东口音的人(虽然电影弄错了山东口音和威海口音)   那些人是从威海招募去香港当警察的
<adam8157> jyfl987: archl https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/山東差
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<ofan> jusss: google bike race apk 就有了
<adam8157> 香港威海衛警察又稱香港魯警，俗稱山東差[1]，是香港警隊成立初期時從山東威海衛招募的警察人員。香港警隊一直以廣東人為主，當中以來自東莞、客家及潮州較多；相比之下，魯籍人員被視為另類華籍警員。
<ofan> jusss: 可以装个mod版的
<jusss> ofan: 我试试
<adam8157> 在招募魯籍人員的要求比招募香港人更為嚴格，應聘者身高最少達5呎7吋（170公分），而且體格尤其健碩。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 反正我是看过说  八国联军是九国联军 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好像英国还有这个部队的什么纪念的
<M3aCu1pa> 威海都是韩国遗留
<ofan> adam8157: 我擦 还有这种事
<adam8157> ofan: 梁振英祖上就是山东差
<M3aCu1pa> 啥时候找你们吃狗肉
<adam8157> M3aCu1pa: lol
<ofan> adam8157: 为毛要选择威海
<jyfl987> 庚子之役后，为给中国军团表功，特地仿照天津城的城楼重新设计了军团的帽徽），因为作战异常英勇，战后在军团军官的坚决要求下，英国女王为军团士兵授勋，并在威海等地为军团的阵亡士兵设立纪念碑。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们那还有纪念碑呢 不知道拆没拆掉
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<jyfl987> M3aCu1pa: 韩国是东夷系统 跟虞舜 殷商是一个阵营 不稀奇啊
<archl> ofan: 因为也是英国殖民地
<ofan> archl: 哦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 诶 要是英国人也跟租借香港一样租个99年就好了 你就发达了
<adam8157> ofan: 威海地理位置相当好的啊
<M3aCu1pa> 青岛老城区有霉味，不知为何，地下室？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这种想法没啥意思
<M3aCu1pa> 韩国人。。。
<archl> ofan: 我们这里把二战时这里死去的外国人纪念碑都拆的差不多了，前一段时间还来了个曾经被关押此处的aussie。
<Relaed> 额...
<Relaed> 这是在讨论神马问题
<archl> ofan: 原来我们学校后面小花园有个奥林匹克冠军墓碑，现在也被拆了。
<archl> ofan: 美国的。
<ofan> adam8157: 港口城市
<M3aCu1pa> Aussie我一直当贬义词用，以前玩游戏时候
<jyfl987> adam8157: 绝对有意思 否则你干嘛想移民
<archl> 们
<archl> M3aCu1pa: ...
<M3aCu1pa> Aussie 人品差
<archl> M3aCu1pa: 随意啊。
<kk> 新 深度PK版 • 有人用systemd有效果吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390108 本人linux mint 13，在ppa里安装了最新的systemd，并且成功用其启动。教程都是来自ubuntu官网wiki的，绝对没错。 结果： 1.开机动画没了，出来的是一堆错误信息，虽然之后可以顺利进入系统； 2.网络连接不可用了 …
<archl> M3aCu1pa: 不像美国啊。
<ofan> http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/10/17/us-huawei-spying-idUSBRE89G1Q920121017
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Exclusive: White House review finds no evidence of spying by Huawei - sources | Reuters
<archl> M3aCu1pa: 美国和你玩游戏的都是大老爷们，aussie都是小杂种。
<archl> 吗
<M3aCu1pa> 时区关系，接触的Aussie多
<archl> 差不多是了
<archl>  M3aCu1pa 现在玩，就能碰美国人
<M3aCu1pa> 恩，对，小孩子多
<ofan> 美国人很多2b
<M3aCu1pa> 从uo到eve都是
<archl> M3aCu1pa: 因为90年以前aussie穷的。。。
<ofan> 现在大选又在吵made in china抢美国人工作
<M3aCu1pa> 为啥不吵阿三
<Relaed> 美国现在是什么情况
<archl> ofan: 本来美国人就只用设计发明之类的就能赚钱，偏偏中国的就能给你偷啊。
<archl> M3aCu1pa: 阿三工业不发达
<ofan> archl: 偷个p
<ofan> archl: 他们说的是抢了美国人工作
<jusss_> ofan: google在opera上有抽风 了
<archl> ofan: 偷了，当然就没钱了，就没工作了
<Relaed> 这也叫偷?美国人懒得很吧
<M3aCu1pa> 我们Indian Business Machines 阿三抢的饭碗多了
<M3aCu1pa> 偷了美国才能享受低物价
<piggybox_> ofan: 这是正常人力资本流动嘛，现在一些工厂从中国搬到东南亚国家去也是一样的
<jusss_> M3aCu1pa: ibm...
<jusss_> M3aCu1pa: 很多阿三？
<ofan> piggybox_: 现在都认定是中国人抢美国人工作
<ofan> 这种2b思维只能美国人有
<ofan> M3aCu1pa: 阿三跟美国一条腿走路 当然就没什么事
<piggybox_> ofan: 政治借口，反正都是在愚民
<ofan> Relaed: 相当的懒
<ofan> piggybox_: 实际上很多美国人也是这么认为
<ofan> 不过都是些loser
<jyfl987> Relaed: 最近生意如何？
<imadper> ofan: 其实吧. 是那些美国厂自己要在中国建立工厂的... 因为成本低...
<M3aCu1pa> 不过我也信我国政府在拿我们的税作外贸补贴
<Relaed> jyfl987: 情况糟糕，打算关掉公司闪人去美国了
<ofan> 我觉得这帮loser就是犯贱，自己把生产放到中国又怪别人抢他们工作
<piggybox_> ofan: 两百年前美国是英国的血汗工厂，走得也是一样的路
<ofan> 丫里外不是人
<piggybox_> ofan: 。。。做决定的是CEO，不是普通人
<Relaed> 这么看来美国也好畸形...
<ofan> piggybox_: ceo是少数
<ofan> 大部分美国人都这么认为
<M3aCu1pa> 总之无所谓，大选过后一切平静
<piggybox_> ofan: 我是说决定把工厂开在国外的都是决策层，普通人要这么抱怨也情由可缘
<ofan> piggybox_: 这也只能怪他们自己
<Relaed> piggybox_: 开在美国国内，我们搞不好就买不起iphoneLe
<piggybox_> ofan: 这是现实，只能接受。现在中国劳动力成本上升也面临一样的问题
<Relaed> piggybox_: 畸形的国际政治带动畸形的全球化经济
<ofan> piggybox_: 但还是比美国便宜很多
<ofan> piggybox_: 其实迁到东亚小国，他们就不说了
<piggybox_> ofan: 没用，资本会流向更便宜的地方，中国贵了一样搬走
<archl> ofan:  美国人下令都是一样的，前一段时间好像看到 nokia关闭了 finland的工厂，保留了中国的。
<M3aCu1pa> 1 / 6  基本就是货币比价
<archl> ofan:  说明美国人就是这样的指挥方式。然后攻击别人。
<piggybox_> ofan: 群众有不满，所以要制造一个借口
<ofan> piggybox_: 但是又不想干活
<piggybox_> archl: 厄，nokia不是美国公司
<archl> piggybox_: 是美国的了
<archl> piggybox_: 现在是了
<piggybox_> archl: 是么？被谁收购了？
<ofan> piggybox_: 移民交税全是在养一群白皮猪
<Relaed> ofan: 真的
<archl> piggybox_: 不是收购，是资本大多数是美国人的。
<archl> piggybox_: 不是单一集团
<ofan> Relaed: 还到处借钱养这帮猪
<piggybox_> ofan: 白的还好，我觉得黑的很懒倒是真的
<Relaed> ofan: 其实这和希腊很像啊。
<Relaed> ofan: 哎，，可惜我东亚三国这么努力工作
<ofan> piggybox_: 也就美国分个黑白
<archl> 希腊人比较懒。
<piggybox_> Relaed: 亚洲的工作狂文化很恐怖
<M3aCu1pa> 还有老墨
<M3aCu1pa> 西班牙语裔，第一大人口族群了
<archl> piggybox_: 亚洲的不是工作狂文化，而是重复作用文化
<archl> piggybox_: 亚洲-都是擅长机械式运动的。
<Relaed> piggybox_: 所以美国很怕出现亚元园区
<Relaed> piggybox_: 这么一搞就是黄种人的天下了。
<piggybox_> Relaed: 现在看见欧洲这样谁还敢搞亚元
<ofan> 之前搞过日本
<Relaed> piggybox_: 亚洲有中日两大经济体，没有欧洲那么多累赘
<ofan> 现在搞中国
<Relaed> 现在美国搞萎了欧洲，要搞中国了
<ofan> 米国人才全tm不是米国的
<M3aCu1pa> 工作狂我看都是台湾人，台湾和美籍华人老板出名的
<M3aCu1pa> 或者说应为不平等，华人只能更努力，尝到甜头，就推广工作狂文化。中国本土没这回事
<archl> 其实。。。美国人数不过是亚洲人的1/5吧。
<Relaed> 反正我不觉得亚洲人会烂成美国人那样
<M3aCu1pa> 为啥培训师北方人居多，语言优势？
 * archl 总感觉亚洲人已经比美国人烂了。。。
<piggybox_> 能侃
<Relaed> 忽悠
 * M3aCu1pa 听到儿字音就头皮麻
 * archl 知道主流亚洲人的人生是没有自定目标的。
<archl> M3aCu1pa: ...
<archl> M3aCu1pa: 儿何人？
<archl> 们
<Relaed> archl: 随遇而安的道家思想有什么不好
<archl> Relaed: 。。。
<Relaed> archl: 无为而治
<archl> Relaed: 无趣
<Relaed> archl: 基督教勇士被打了鸡血
<archl> Relaed: 亚洲人普遍没美国人有意思
<Relaed> archl: 你接触的样本数量太小了
<archl> Relaed: 恩。
<M3aCu1pa> 疲于奔命的人不会有意思
<Relaed> 俺们是农耕文化，人家是海洋海盗文化
<Relaed> 我们信仰培育栽种，长期
<archl> 自豪了？
<Relaed> 人家是掠夺
<archl> 。。。
<Relaed> Yarrrrr !! Pirates !!
<ofan> Relaed: 因为自己不行所以掠夺
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 现在pirate美国东西的可都是中国人
<Relaed> archl: 概念歧义
<archl> 一群兔崽子都说美国的东西好，什么都和美国比，国外就是美国。
<Relaed> 只有美国的精英文化是OK的。
<Relaed> 大街上晃悠的很多white trash
<ofan> Relaed: 精英只是很小一部分
<ofan> 中产阶级拼命赚钱都是在养没工作又懒的底层
<M3aCu1pa> 美国东西一般，但是便宜
<kevinyings_> archl 哥不是兔崽子，但哥的生活很烂
<Relaed> 美国的生活不像你们想象中的那么好
<zuriaake> 有常州的么？
<zuriaake> 我向往美利坚
<ofan> 国内的问题是政治环境不好
<M3aCu1pa> 能youtube就是好，吃喝便宜就是好
<piggybox_> ofan: 还好啦，美国不是高福利国家，税比加拿大低
<archl> Relaed: 没人说美国好，中国不就跟着美国屁股，在学美国么。
<Relaed> archl: 我觉得中国学的是日本
<M3aCu1pa> 社会化福利，中国想学美国
<ofan> piggybox_: 幸亏不是高福利，但也有漏洞
<piggybox_> M3aCu1pa: 民众还是实在的
<ofan> 我觉得全民一个福利标准就是扯淡
<Relaed> 我朝也要大选了
<Relaed> 全民福利是扯淡
<ofan> 福利也应该是多劳多得
<Relaed> ofan: 极为赞同
<ofan> 特殊群体特殊福利
<Relaed> 比如哈密瓜们
<kevinyings_> ofan 不要，福利就是每个人都能生活下去
<kevinyings_> ofan 然后才多劳多得
<ofan> kevinyings_: 所以懒人多
<ofan> kevinyings_: 活着就行
<kevinyings_> ofan 我从小的梦想就是成为一个流浪汉
<ofan> kevinyings_: 追求很高
<piggybox_> ofan: 这我觉得还是某些人的问题，并非所有高福利国家都导致大量懒汉
<Relaed> piggybox_: 这种东西是会传染的，不劳而获
<M3aCu1pa> 我的梦想就是好吃好喝好睡
<ofan> piggybox_: 但是福利确实有些问题
<kevinyings_> ofan 流浪汉多好，人生充满着已知的东西是很乏味的
<piggybox_> ofan: 美国确实有点种族问题，黑人扎堆的地方别的人都没法呆只好搬走，文化越来越单一
<kevinyings_> piggybox_ 是啊，我觉得要将所有人组成集团都打撒才有美国
<ofan> piggybox_: 我觉得不是种族问题，就算是欧洲的文化，他们也不愿意接受
<kevinyings_> piggybox_ 美国真正的精髓在于当年大航海时代继承的遗产
 * imadper 楼上各位, 都很适合当五毛~ 很赚的~ 求内推五毛~ 
<ofan> imadper: 这是事实
<piggybox_> ofan: 厄，我觉得法国人比美国人更懒
<imadper> ofan: 但是, 我很想当五毛. 如果真的是一条微薄/帖子就给我五毛的话, 确实很赚!!!
<Relaed> imadper: 没出过国的人才分不清什么是五毛什么是美分
<huntxu> imadper: 我看好你哦
<ofan> piggybox_: 法国人比美国人聪明
<imadper> Relaed: 我就没出过国~ 所以分不清~
<Relaed> imadper: 我们都在为美利坚捉急呢
<imadper> Relaed: 政治立场无所谓, 我指的是扯淡的本领~ 很适合当五毛~ 我很想当~
<imadper> huntxu: 没门路呀... 不然写脚本, 各个论坛群刷! 一天几百块~
<imadper> huntxu: 我还能翻墙, 然后去twitter去当五毛~
<ofan> piggybox_: 你不觉得很多美国人觉得美国是超级强国就跟着一起穷得瑟
<imadper> ofan: 这种现象中国更普遍, 很多人饭都吃不起, 还关心GDP增长了多少. 跟着开心...
<ofan> imadper: 也是，吊丝哪里都有
<piggybox_> ofan: 我们被打成海外五毛了？
<imadper> piggybox_: ofan  五毛在我看来是份很好的职业....
<ofan> piggybox_: 讲事实而已
<ofan> piggybox_: 这不叫五毛
<Relaed> 额...... 海外!=天堂
<piggybox_> ofan: 美国人是有种自我优越感，或者换种说法叫国家自豪感
<Relaed> imadper: 现在微博上到处都是身在海外的五毛
<Relaed> imadper: 这帮人里外不是人
<Relaed> imadper: 非常搞笑
<ofan> piggybox_: 对，他们很关心pride,从小教育就这样
<archl> 。
<ofan> piggybox_: 赏识教育也不是那么好的
<imadper> Relaed: 我们没法跟他们一样, 远离祖国, 然后再躲的远远地仰慕祖国. 我们只能生活在水深火热里...
<imadper> Relaed: 所以, 他们说谁好, 说谁不好, 我都不信. 我只相当五毛, 谁给我钱, 我就说谁好. 爱tm是谁是谁, 我不关心.
<Relaed> imadper: 在这样一个黑客的聊天室里面....怎么会
<Relaed> 有这么没黑客精神的人......
<ofan> 现在比较理解为什么有华裔把孩子送回中国读中学
<Relaed> 中国教育一直到高中毕业都是最好的
<dwj> .
<adam8157> Relaed: 中国的教育好? 我的天... (当然如果你指的是学到书本上的知识的话 是
<Relaed> adam8157: 缩小一下范围，我指的是中国上海
<piggybox_> Relaed: 开玩笑吧
<Relaed> 这个是有公论的诶
<adam8157> Relaed: 如果我有小孩儿, 我真的不忍心让TA接收国内的教育, 好好个孩子被他们教成傻子
<ofan> Relaed: 上海太多二代
<Relaed> iPad2发布的时候有一个全球认知能力blabla的测试
<Relaed> 排在第一位的就是中国上海
<adam8157> 嗯, 学到东西多, 认知能力高, 数理基础好
<adam8157> 但是我还是觉得不"应该"这么教
<ofan> Relaed: 上海的不一定都是上海的
<piggybox_> 说到底就是测试能力高
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 我打算自己教孩子
<Relaed> ofan: 别担心我不会说外地人人种有问题的
<adam8157> imadper: 送到涉外学校也行
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 那东西我都不放心... 不过总比在那些xxx中学好.
<ofan> Relaed: 事实，国内大城市都是外地人才多
<Relaed> ofan: 哈哈哈哈，我都没提起这个问题。你暴露了某种自卑感
<imadper> Relaed: 黑客精神是啥? 是逃离祖国然后在国外躲得远远地来歌颂祖国?
<Relaed> ofan: 以及你曾经或许受到的不公正待遇
<ofan> Relaed: 啥
<ofan> Relaed: 自卑不是上海人？
<Relaed> ofan: 不存在"上海人"
<ofan> Relaed: 你还是第一个跟我提这种问题的
<ofan> Relaed: 不过我不搞歧视，所以说那一套没用
<Relaed> ofan: 那就好了。Relaed: 上海的不一定都是上海的
<Relaed> 这种话说了没劲伐
<ofan> Relaed: 事实啊
<Relaed> 应该说，上海的都是上海的，不是吗
<ofan> 不是
<imadper> 上海/北京 都是发展很畸形的城市.
<Relaed> 那你要说啥？上海的都是北京的，上海的都是新疆的？
<ofan> Relaed: 能说呆北京的都是北京的？
<Relaed> ofan: 我以上海之海纳百川之心，认为在上海的就没有必要区别是从哪里来的
<kevinyings_> imadper 北京上海的都是屌丝
<Relaed> ofan: 至于北京这种烂地方，阿拉没兴趣比
<imadper> kevinyings_: 总有几个不是的.
<kevinyings_> imadper 或者暴发户
<imadper> kevinyings_: 这倒是.
<ofan> Relaed: 你这思维就小农了
<imadper> Relaed: 感觉, 北京很畸形, 不过比上海略好.
<ofan> Relaed: 海纳百川还看不起北京的？
<imadper> Relaed: 反倒是成都更好, 比北京/上海好很多~
<imadper> ofan: 他那就是说说而已. 我也会说.
<Relaed> ofan: 空气没上海好，车那么多。城市规划那么差。
<kevinyings_> imadper 我大台州人杰地灵，钟林毓秀
<imadper> kevinyings_: 恩, 好多二线城市, 生活节奏慢一些, 都挺好的~
<kevinyings_> imadper 额。。。。
<archl> imadper: 生活当然不能去大城市。
<ofan> imadper: 现在也不慢了
<imadper> ofan: 感觉小城市好一些吧... 至少广州就比北京慢~
<imadper> archl: 恩!
<ofan> Relaed: 把中南海搬过去才叫牛逼
<archl> ofan: 想慢就慢。想快就快。
<fivesheep> 广州也变成二线了啊..
<imadper> archl: 不过, 医疗条件还不好... 小城市
<Relaed> ofan: 拜权利城市，俺们不喜欢
<kevinyings_> 听过一首诗吗：吴都名胜，三吴都会，台州自古繁华
<archl> ofan: 把中南海搬到西安去
<imadper> fivesheep: 一线.... 不过节奏比北京慢...
<imadper> kevinyings_: 钱塘吧....
<kevinyings_> imadper 额。。。
<imadper> kevinyings_: 台州是tm钱塘吗?
<ofan> Relaed: 钱权一家的
<archl> imadper: 需要么。那么多人需要好医疗条件？平时注意好了，到了病了就去最好医疗条件的地方就医即是了。
<imadper> archl: 我想把我老妈接过去, 如果我出去住的话.
<imadper> archl: 不过我老妈的心脏不太好. 所以不敢,
<archl> imadper: 。。。你这么可怜。。。
<kevinyings_> 唐代诗人李白有“龙楼凤阙不肯住，飞腾直欲天台去”
<ofan> imadper: 北京医院确实好，死人都能救活了
<kevinyings_> 杜甫有“台州地阔海溟溟，云水长和岛屿青”
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<Relaed> ofan: 健康不是，北京空气质量没好过。异常的第三世界
<imadper> ofan: 你说那些高官? 保证他们不死~ 哈哈~
<piggybox_> kevinyings_: 原来这么有名
<imadper> kevinyings_: 东南形胜，三吴都会，钱塘自古繁华
<ofan> imadper: 反正都是政府出钱，要啥设备就直接批
<ofan> imadper: 对啊
<Relaed> 总的来说就是吴地好
<archl> ofan: 所以要求就是不在北京住，去北京就医
<kevinyings_> imadper 不带这么来的
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 主要是好多城市发展的太慢了.... 比如, 石家庄...
<imadper> ofan: 那些官员只知道自己捞钱, 从不知道, 把城市弄得繁荣了, 自己捞钱也快一些.
<kevinyings_> imadper 石家庄就是铁路通过吗，没底蕴
<archl> imadper: 悉尼发展太慢了，20年没啥不变化
<archl> 没啥变化
<imadper> archl: .. 刚没读明白... 现在明白了...
<kevinyings_> archl 有贝壳吃
<imadper> kevinyings_: 好歹是省会.
<Relaed> 要说小城市，我觉得厦门不错
<ofan> archl: 国外大城市都已经过了建设期了
<piggybox_> archl: 悉尼好像被评为最适合人类居住城市之一了
<archl> ofan: 关键是人家又不喜欢住在市区。
<kevinyings_> imadper 北京是全国的经济中心，政治中心，文化中心
<imadper> Relaed: 旅游季节的时候, 厦门没法住人....
<imadper> kevinyings_: 北京还有文化?
<kevinyings_> 笑死我了
<ofan> archl: 纽约那种地方20年也不怎么变，我这教学楼都是60-70年代的
<piggybox_> ofan: 国内有钱人也不住市区，一样的
<adam8157> piggybox_: 这之一很多的, 威海和一干山东沿海城市都是联合国的最适宜人类居住
<Relaed> kevinyings_: 污染中心
<imadper> kevinyings_: 每天地铁上看到北京精神, 我就没发现有一个说中的!
<ofan> adam8157: ...
<Relaed> kevinyings_: 精神污染+空气污染
<piggybox_> adam8157: 厄，原来已经烂大街了
<imadper> kevinyings_: 北京精神里面还有个叫`爱国`
<ofan> 生活，去欧洲是最好的
<archl> 北京就是包容中心，什么都有，不过都消毒，所以苍蝇都没有
<archl> 鸟也没有
<imadper> archl: 麻雀不少的~
<archl> ofan: 不好
<ofan> archl: 好
<archl> imadper: 没看到
<archl> ofan: 不好。
<ofan> archl: 哪不好
<kevinyings_> ofan 生活，未开发的农村最好
<archl> ofan: 你会被列为入侵者
<imadper> archl: 我那天看见好多... 轰都不走...
<ofan> kevinyings_: 没有基础设施啊
<imadper> kevinyings_: 没可能!
<Relaed> adam8157: 乳山，烟台
<imadper> kevinyings_: 你自己种地, 种出来的吃得,  不够你一年的口粮
<Relaed> adam8157: 几乎没人的
<kevinyings_> 好吧
<archl> Relaed: 你信？
<adam8157> Relaed: 密度低而已
<archl> Relaed: 深圳算没人的了。
 * imadper 能不背井离乡最好... 
<Relaed> archl: 去过
<kevinyings_> imadper no
<archl> imadper: 四海为家最好了
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/33558521/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y “元芳你怎么看” 竟是这样红起来的
<archl> imadper: 全世界都是我的
<imadper> archl: ......
<kevinyings_> imadper 吉普赛人怎么办？ 我怎么办？
 * ofan 想自己成立一个国家
<kevinyings_> 我是天生的流浪汉
<imadper> kevinyings_: 我没说不能背井离乡呀! 我说, 如果自己的地方的基础设施都能发展起来, 不用背井离乡, 最好了
<Relaed> ofan: 锡兰公国
<archl> tonghuix: 你是不是开发 Ubuntu Tweak的那个人啊
<kevinyings_> ofan 同一个梦想
 * ofan 完全open source
<archl> ofan: 精神国度。
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<kevinyings_> ofan 好的
<ofan> kevinyings_: 不一个地球
<imadper> cherrot: 早~
<kevinyings_> ofan 同一个宇宙
<archl> ofan: 在口水球上
<cherrot> imadper: 早～
 * archl 摸摸cherrot的绒毛
 * ofan 实现真正的共产主义
<kevinyings_> ofan 我们去澳大利亚建个国家吧
<cherrot> imadper: 去度娘面试么
<imadper> archl: cherrot是秃子... 你怎么摸... 你摸的哪里的毛?
<cherrot> archl: 早～
<imadper> cherrot: 不去...
<piggybox_> ofan: 国内再恐怖的事都能娱乐化，大家也是无奈
<archl> imadper: 。。。你是秃子么。。。原来这样啊。
 * ofan long live open source
<cherrot> imadper: 你才秃子呢，你全家都秃子……
<archl> imadper:  cherrot是兔子，浑身都是绒毛
<imadper> cherrot: .... archl ....
<kevinyings_> heil hitler
<adam8157> 全身
 * ofan 敬礼
<kevinyings_> 元首好
<archl> ofan: 我是元首
<Relaed> 吃午饭去了
<Relaed> 乃们都吃过了没
<ofan> archl: 你是元尾
<archl> ofan: 。
<kevinyings_> Relaed 吃了，18块大洋
<archl> kevinyings_: 。奢侈
<archl> kevinyings_: 不就午饭么。你能吃几公斤。
<zuriaake>  有玩dota的吗？
 * archl 午饭最多吃2公斤。
<zuriaake> 天梯走起
<kevinyings_> archl 妹啊，没几块肉
<imadper> zuriaake: 上班呢...
<zuriaake> 。。
<archl> kevinyings_: 富人啊，
<archl> kevinyings_: 能吃那么多菜
<kevinyings_> archl 就3个
<archl> kevinyings_: 一盘就1kg的对吧。
<zuriaake> imadper: 下班搞起？
<kevinyings_> archl 我在中国啊
<archl> kevinyings_: 烟台就这样上菜。
<archl> kevinyings_: 额，你不是说大洋么。
<kevinyings_> archl 我给你18，上盘肉
<archl> kevinyings_: 我给你做。。。15分钟出。
 * cherrot 唉 乃们……
<kevinyings_> archl 现在猪肉一斤多少？
<cherrot> imadper: 好久不见基蛙了 挂了？
 * archl 抱抱 cherrot
<archl> kevinyings_: 18-50
<kevinyings_> 我想起红烧蛤蟆腿
<archl> 红烧太麻烦。
<cherrot> archl: momo~
<archl> 拔丝鸡腿
<kevinyings_> archl 坑定要放辣
<archl> kevinyings_: 我可以酸甜苦辣一起吃
<AK_47> Non-ISO extended-ASCII text是什么编码？
<adam8157> archl: 怪味儿豆
<archl> kevinyings_: 哦忘了+咸
<kevinyings_> archl 那就什么都吃
<cherrot> AK_47: 扩展ASCII
<adam8157> AK_47: 非标准的 扩展ascii
<archl> kevinyings_: 好。我要出微波炉菜谱。15分钟全部解决，开始吃饭。
<AK_47> 怎么转utf8？
<kevinyings_> archl 把剩菜搅拌一下，大杂烩
<AK_47> cherrot, adaam
<archl> kevinyings_: 我讨厌东西不在最好吃的时候吃光。怎么会有剩饭！
<archl> kevinyings_: 剩饭是什么
<imadper> zuriaake: 再说吧... 我不太会玩... 水...
<archl> kevinyings_: 我这种24小时能不停吃的人，剩有可能吗。
<kevinyings_> archl 心有戚戚焉，我主要是在我爸的熏陶下才这样的
<zuriaake> imadper: 没事，我带你8-)
<imadper> zuriaake: 恩, 周末搞起
<ofan> imadper: 搞起毛
<archl> imadper: 周末我建立个 savage xr 服务器，来玩。
<zuriaake> imadper: 加我id  ：pythonik
<imadper> ofan: dota... zuriaake 说可以带我...
<ofan> imadper: 哦
<imadper> zuriaake: 得周末了... 我记住就好~
<imadper> archl: 不会...
<archl> ofan: 我想去欧洲玩游戏。。。
<zuriaake> imadper: OK
<ofan> imadper: 玩bike race
<kevinyings_> 寂寞的男人打dota
<imadper> ofan: 不会...
<ofan> archl: 下个bike race，跟我联机
<imadper> kevinyings_: 恩, 寂寞...
<ofan> imadper: 3岁小孩都会。。。
<ofan> 我要解锁新bike
<imadper> ofan: ... ....
<kevinyings_> 你们有没近视的没？
<archl> ofan: 啥。我没有android设备和ios设备。
<archl> kevinyings_: ee不近视
<kevinyings_> 报报度数
<archl> hamo 似乎不近视。
<kevinyings_> archl 好神
 * archl 左右 100 350
<archl> 右眼散光，左眼睁开不能
<kevinyings_> archl 抵抗力好差
<archl> kevinyings_: 基因变异一些
<archl> kevinyings_: 你的照片给我
<kevinyings_> archl 编回去
<archl> kevinyings_: ？
<archl> ？？？
<kevinyings_> archl 两个熊猫眼
<archl> kevinyings_: 照片发出来
 * cherrot 我的眼睛接近全瞎……
<archl> kevinyings_: 什么？
<kevinyings_> archl 我是男的
<archl> cherrot: 。。。
<archl> kevinyings_: 男女我都要
<kevinyings_> archl 照片干嘛？
<archl> kevinyings_: 我想要
<kevinyings_> archl 我很帅了，不要ps
<archl> kevinyings_: 不会给别人的，主要是为了上街能认出来
<archl> kevinyings_: 哦。
<archl> cherrot: 你是努力的天才。
<kevinyings_> cherrot 你是怎么达到这一成就的
<cherrot> kevinyings_: 基因……
<cherrot> archl: 基因问题
<kevinyings_> cherrot 看了500部黄片？
<cherrot> kevinyings_: 擦……
<archl> cherrot: 我基因问题导致左眼不能睁开。
<cherrot> kevinyings_: 应该超过500了吧  没记过数
<cherrot> archl: 你那是睡过头了吧？
<kevinyings_> cherrot 才500
<cherrot> kevinyings_: 可持续发展
<kevinyings_> cherrot 对啊，可以均衡一下
<archl> cherrot: 我说的是单独睁开
<kevinyings_> archl 好吧，望远镜偷窥的后果
<archl> cherrot: 我母亲就是这样，后来我使劲努力。可以了。
<archl> cherrot: 不过右眼的视力很差，这样很没用。
<kevinyings_> archl 你能左眼眨3下，右眼3下吗？我就服你
<archl> kevinyings_: 不能
<AK_47> 文本文件with very long lines是什么意思？
<archl> kevinyings_: 控制右眼在左眼开启时关闭已经是极限了
<kevinyings_> archl 你能斗鸡眼吗？
<archl> 那是啥
<kevinyings_> archl 就是两瞳孔聚在一起
<kevinyings_> archl 在鼻子两侧的，不是在一个眼珠里
<archl> kevinyings_: 不可
<kevinyings_> archl 你能一只眼睛的瞳孔向上，一只向下吗？
<cherrot> archl: 可能是眼角膜有问题 像我一样
<kevinyings_> cherrot (⊙o⊙)…
<piggybox> kevinyings_: 那不成变色龙了
<cherrot> archl: 一般散光到不能矫正的问题都是眼角膜的问题，建议去专业的眼科医院去查一下，否则有可能恶化
<cherrot> archl: 圆锥角膜
<archl> cherrot: 哦。好的。
<kevinyings_> piggybox 精神分裂者可完成这一高难度
<cherrot> 啥时候去青岛或者来北京 就去看一下  :D
<kevinyings_> cherrot 可以激光做掉他
<cherrot> kevinyings_: 那就彻底瞎了
<kevinyings_> cherrot 包养好没事的
<kevinyings_> s/包/保/g
<cherrot> kevinyings_: 圆锥角膜是因为眼角膜中央区域较薄，承受不住四周的压力导致向前凸起，结果就是眼睛屈光不正导致散光，而且根本没法矫正。你一切，整个眼角膜就没了……
<archl> cherrot: 有地气-本地关系，医学院长大的。
<archl> cherrot: 对我来说应该是在本地就医最合算。
<kevinyings_> cherrot 学习了
<cherrot> archl: 对啊 你老爸还是姥爷不是医学泰斗么
<archl> cherrot: 。不是。。。没有什么泰斗。。。
<cherrot> archl: 恩 如果真有问题再转，眼科最猛的貌似是同仁堂和山东眼科研究所
<archl> cherrot: 你怎么都知道。。。
<adam8157> cherrot: 同仁医院和同仁堂有关系么...
<archl> adam8157: 当。当。当。
<adam8157> cherrot: 第四军医貌似也很猛啊
<cherrot> adam8157: 哦 貌似说错了……
<cherrot> adam8157: 角膜病    貌似就这俩有角膜库
<adam8157> archl: 裸 罗 锣
<archl> adam8157 cherrot 你们都把这个搞熟1了。
<archl> adam8157:  裆 當 铛
<cherrot> archl: 没办法啊 眼睛有问题，这一块当然得研究一下……
<adam8157> archl: 大学宿舍那个维族的有严重眼疾
<archl> ...
 * archl 身体毛病不少啊。
<cherrot> archl: 国内的角膜库绝大部分是死刑犯贡献的
<archl> cherrot: 。。。
<archl> cherrot: 还是不能人工制造嘛？
<hai> 初次咋到
<kevinyings_> 请多指教
<cherrot> archl: 已经有相关技术了 但质量毕竟没有天然的好
<hai> 有用xubuntu的吗？
<cherrot> archl: 国外有的技术已经投入临床了，国内却连实验都没人开始  严重滞后
<cherrot> hai: 咋了？
<hai> 第一次安装这种系统体验下啦
<archl> cherrot: 实验要钱。
<hai> 很是奇怪
<hai> 慢慢学习
<caasi> arch最近問題越來越多了……
<archl> cherrot: 另外，国内食品的研究很差劲啊，都没看到几篇专业论文。
<zzc> 国内器官主要也是从死刑犯身上来的  还有一部分是从上访的那写人身上来的
<archl> cherrot: 老外都不用中国的食材，所以连研究的必要都没
<archl> 算了。
<AK_47> with very long lines怎么去掉啊？
<zzc> 北京那么多外国人  照样陪中国老百姓一起吃地沟油
<archl> zzc: ....
<archl> zzc: 人家用油么？
<archl> zzc: 菜油也少用。
<imadper> cherrot: 国内的研究机构.... 要知道, 火车票订票系统一开始就是研究机构的人写的...
<kevinyings_> zzc 肯定橄榄油
<Relaed> 人家吃橄榄油的
<kevinyings_> 我一直奇怪，世界上怎么会有橄榄这样好的东西
<vvcoder> 哈哈，少吃动物油
<vvcoder> 妈的，饱和脂肪酸
<palomino|working> 橄榄油炒菜有股怪味儿阿
<kevinyings_> 能生吃，能熟吃
<archl> palomino|working: 老外炒菜么。。。
<palomino|working> 我炒。。
<archl> palomino|working: 。。。
<cherrot> hai: 挺好用的  性能均衡
<palomino|working> 后来实在受不了了，换回花生油
<cherrot> archl: 国内啥都敢吃，你研究个啥……
<archl> kevinyings_: 橄榄有什么好？不就是用来调酒的么。
<archl> cherrot: 你看一堆人都研究的，就是每个正经研究的
<archl> cherrot: 分析不透
<piggybox> palomino|working: 橄榄油禁不起高温，不适合炒菜
<cherrot> ar
<palomino|working> 凉拌也有那个味道。。
<cherrot> archl: 恩呢  所以不考虑做研究生了……
<dwj> .
<archl> palomino|working: 那就是说你不喜欢那个味道了
<palomino|working> 是阿。。
<archl> palomino|working: 没问题，我不喜欢花生油。
<Relaed> 现在开始有不少橄榄油是国产的
<kevinyings_> archl 金龙鱼？
<vvcoder> 地沟油
<vvcoder> 听着就恶心
<Relaed> 金龙鱼地不能吃
<archl> palomino|working: 我自己搞的话我会用豆油，香油，橄榄油，菜仔油，葵花油
<cherrot> 橄榄油干嘛用  擦脸？
<vvcoder> 最怕吃到地沟油
<kevinyings_> Relaed 吃什么？
<archl> cherrot: 泡菜
<cherrot> archl: 豆油绝育  lol
<kevinyings_> cherrot 只是一个用途罢了
<jyfl987> zzc: 北京那么多国家干部 你以为他们真的陪老百姓吃地沟油？ 他们连空气都特供  too simple too young啊
<Relaed> kevinyings_: 大豆油
<kevinyings_> Relaed 有前途
<archl> cherrot: 绝育就绝育呗。。反正人这么多。
<cherrot> archl: 有骨气！
<vvcoder> jyfl987: 妈的，又怕别人给自己投毒，自己却乐意给别人投毒
 * archl 对自己的孩子还是别人的孩子都没啥，反正是女人生的，男人真的没啥关系。
<vvcoder> jyfl987: 没得救了，中国人
<Relaed> 互害社会
<kevinyings_> archl 干完事，拍拍屁股走人
<jyfl987> Relaed: 去美国？ 为何不是回日本？
<vvcoder> 不是在开斯巴达了吗
<cherrot> archl: 喜当爹啊
<jyfl987> vvcoder: 是的 所以现在我不同情那些人
<jyfl987> vvcoder: 都是活该的
<vvcoder> 妈的，能放火箭，能拿金牌，就是不能解决地沟油
 * cherrot 举头望明月，低头喜当爹
<vvcoder> jyfl987: 地沟油男人吃了是有很大问题的
<vvcoder> jyfl987: 妈的
<zzc> vvcoder, 火箭 金牌是面子
<archl> cherrot: 绝育了就一个坏处，减少了产生想我小时候一般可爱的孩子的可能性
<jyfl987> imadper: 你自己种地 其实可以养活自己的 要看种什么 还有你的口味适应性
<vvcoder> zzc: 举国体制嘛
<zzc> 是大国崛起的证明
<kevinyings_> wcoder 只是一种可能，不是必然结果
<jyfl987> imadper: 种玉米 种马铃薯 没问题的
<palomino|working> 想起仙剑里那个：举头捉小鸟，低头吃香蕉
<jyfl987> vvcoder: 人都是要死的
<kevinyings_> palomino|working 好吧
<archl> jyfl987: 我不想死。
<archl> jyfl987: 我不想死！！！
<archl> jyfl987: 我要努力或者。
<vvcoder> 以前怪人口太多，妈的，人家日本人口也密集
<kevinyings_> archl 变成人造人
<vvcoder> 可是人家生活质量就是比你高很多
<archl> jyfl987: 恩。
<dwj> .
<dwj> archl, .......
<vvcoder> 人家以前不一样被打的稀巴烂
<archl> kevinyings_: 加油。
<archl> dwj: 我不想死！！
<archl> jyfl987: 我不想死啊。。。
<vvcoder> 人家就能发展好，你她吗的就是不行
<dwj> archl, why ?
<cherrot> hamo 呢  蛤蟆 蛤蟆
<kevinyings_> dwj 处男没见过？
<archl> dwj: 不能思考了！
<zzc> vvcoder, 日本就那么点破地方 还整天海啸 地震
<archl> gebjgd: 我不想死！
<archl> cherrot: 我不想死额
<imadper> jyfl987: 要考虑, 他没种过, 能不能种活那些庄稼... 还有, 夏天别人都在地里干活的时候, 他挨的住吗...
<cherrot> archl: 死不了
<kevinyings_> archl 送个妹子给你
<jyfl987> archl: 不想死也得死
<dwj> kevinyings_, 一般都挂着。。
<archl> jyfl987: 。。。
<archl> cherrot jyfl987 kevinyings_  你们也不准死掉！
<jyfl987> imadper: 如果你没经验 种大豆没问题 只要你不刻意想弄死大豆 大豆总能长得很好 连肥料都不用 大豆自己就有造肥的
<kevinyings_> archl 然后一起搞基？
 * cherrot 貌似百度的待遇真心好。。。。
<dwj> ......
<jyfl987> archl: 马上要大乱了 到时候想不死都难
<vvcoder> zzc: 对呀，那么烂的环境，那么烂的资源，都可以搞得比你好
<jyfl987> archl: 研究下无线电吧
<archl> jyfl987: 。。。
<vvcoder> zzc: 真他妈的失望，丢人
<archl> jyfl987: 研究无线电需要3个月的时间
<cherrot> jyfl987: 你的怪主意比谁都多……
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩, 来年吃一年大豆也够悲剧的.... 不过可以跟别人换, 或者卖了买别的.
<woju_> vvcoder: 现在才发现，早干嘛去了？
<vvcoder> woju_: 老子出生晚了阿
<dwj> emacs 不会存记录， 还是用xchar 了， 哈
<dwj> 我
<archl> jyfl987 cherrot  www.tomighty.org/
<vvcoder> woju_: 妈的，那些个吹出来的伟人，现在要打问好了
<imadper> dwj: 自己开保存记录不就行了!
<vvcoder> 比如周恩来什么的
<imadper> dwj: 都不用写配置文件, 自动帮你写进去.
<vvcoder> 是不是真的像宣传的那么光辉
<Relaed> jyfl987: 为啥马上要打大乱了啊
<cherrot> vvcoder: 别抱怨   心里明白就好
<imadper> dwj: emacs默认没开而已
<dwj> imadper, 我存不了。。
<cherrot> vvcoder: 不然容易心理扭曲
<archl> jyfl987: 别说，我会努力消除战乱的。
<jyfl987> archl: 才三个月
<imadper> dwj: 没可能... 那是你的问题
<dwj> imadper, 怎么开的 ？
<woju> vvcoder: 我们的父辈爷爷辈以前也没怎么发现这点
<vvcoder> 妈的，搞得老子都不知道信什么了
<dwj> imadper, 我不会存呀。。
<archl> jyfl987: 有你了，还需要我吗？我信任你。
<jyfl987> cherrot: 你觉得怪  是因为你从来没有思考过
<imadper> dwj: erc菜单里点开, 设置里面就有.
<dwj> imadper, ha
<cherrot> jyfl987: 为啥研究无线电。。。
<jyfl987> Relaed: 很快的 明年就有粮食危机
<vvcoder> woju: 现在世界上还又几个恶魔党？
<cherrot> archl: 保护眼睛的应用？
<Relaed> jyfl987: 额，好恐怖
<woju> vvcoder: 恶魔党以前支持率还蛮高的
<Relaed> jyfl987: 看来传言不假
<archl> cherrot: 不是，是一种工作效率提升的命题
<woju> vvcoder: 以前大家没发现事实，现在也有可能发现不了事实
<cherrot> archl: 哦
<archl> cherrot: 一个著名的论调
<imadper> dwj: erc-log-enable 这句话就够了...
<dwjie> lai le .
<jyfl987> cherrot: 现在跟古代不一样了 战乱不会持续很长 或者说 局部地区不会持续很长 而且中国这样的国家发生战乱 外国肯定要来或支援 或干涉 那你得要时刻关注动态 到时候有线通讯断了 你得用无线手段来收听国际信息 以及发射求救信号等
<imadper> dwjie: erc-log-enable
<vvcoder> woju: 只要开放报禁和网络，就足够恶魔党好受了
<jyfl987> cherrot: 比如说粮食危机 日本人派了一批救济粮  你得知道他在哪里登录 才好去接粮食
<archl> vvcoder: 。。。
<vvcoder> archl: 麻痹的
<archl> vvcoder: 本来所有的党都喜欢愚民教育和愚民宣传。
<jyfl987> Relaed: 是国外专家研究粮食供应得出的结论
<archl> vvcoder: 美国的也不例外
<woju> vvcoder: 开放党禁和网络的非洲国家应该有不少
<vvcoder> archl: 最大的罪过，不外乎让别人愚昧
<cherrot> jyfl987: 买个卫星电话不就行了么？
<archl> vvcoder: 所以那些玩意本国都禁播
<jyfl987> Relaed: 而且这是全球的 所以不要指望美国拿粮食来平衡中国的市场价
<pidan> 现在真要打仗了 阿？
<Relaed> jyfl987: 看来问题严重了嘛
<jyfl987> cherrot: 卫星挂了怎么办？ 有干扰怎么办？
<woju> vvcoder: 你能确定，你现在不是愚昧的吗？
<archl> vvcoder: 切，美国政府哪次不想让自己人愚昧
<pidan> 说的我心里发毛 阿
<vvcoder> archl: 妈的，党这玩意，不过是黑帮
<cherrot> jyfl987: 无线电不也同样
<vvcoder> woju: 确定
<archl> vvcoder: 和我们讨论一下。
<jyfl987> cherrot: 如果你自己懂原理 其实很容易自己造发射设备 还有没有电  你可以还要自己做个手摇发电的 而要真用起来 还得列公式算出怎么做稳压电路
<vvcoder> archl: 可是政府做不到呀，因为又制衡存在
<jyfl987> cherrot: 无线电频率可以变嘛
<jyfl987> archl: 你指望不上我了 你在山东呢 我准备回家去发展的
<woju> vvcoder: 民主国际有不少，而且这些民主国家有越来越差劲的
<cherrot> jyfl987: soga
<vvcoder> archl: 五毛的逻辑，一般就是这样"美帝吃不上大米，而我们又大米吃。美帝教育最烂，而说这些话的人巴不得去美帝读书"
<vvcoder> woju: 是呀
<jyfl987> cherrot: archl imadper Relaed 现在我特别想学会水培法种粮食 额 这样可以躲在房子里 地下种粮食
<archl> vvcoder: 喜欢去美帝读书因为有乐趣
<vvcoder> woju: 差不差是一个问题，而是否又基本的尊严，是另外一个问题
<Relaed> vvcoder: 不仅仅是美帝
<archl> jyfl987: 蔬菜大棚改版的。
<vvcoder> archl: 有你妹
<vvcoder> Relaed: 是的
<archl> vvcoder: 你疯子。
<woju> vvcoder: 富人和穷人的矛盾是到处都存在的
<vvcoder> archl: 你才是，既然美帝有乐趣，干麻不在宣传上讲出来？
<imadper> jyfl987: 暂时用不到吧?
<archl> vvcoder: 。。
<vvcoder> woju: 这是当然的，问题是激烈程度
<dwjie> imadper: 得了， 谢谢哈
<jyfl987> archl: 当然最好是小球藻  这个产量高 周期短  要是临时种大豆 我怕还没开花我就饿死了
<vvcoder> archl: 光明正大的人，不会玩一些小把戏
<vvcoder> archl: 大智若愚
<imadper> dwjie: 一般常用的功能, 都会有. 因为在你之前, 已经有很多人需求过了.
<archl> vvcoder: 屁。光明正大的人大多没没好好学习。
<vvcoder> archl: 呃。。。
<vvcoder> archl: 怎么说？
<dwjie> 哦
<Relaed> jyfl987: 你时不时看过preper系列啦
<Relaed> jyfl987: 我去年就在和我爸妈说，我们买有地下室的房子存点粮食吧
<archl> vvcoder: 从结果看来。
<Relaed> 他们不信
<archl> jyfl987: 。。。好好学。
<archl> jyfl987: DIY
<imadper> jyfl987: 存粮, 密封保存, 靠谱吗? 半年之内坏不了吧?
<jyfl987> imadper: 你们这些帝都周边的恐怕要倒霉
<Relaed> imadper: 罐装食品
<vvcoder> archl: 你看了几个结果？又数据妈？
<archl> imadper: 。。。他是自己种植啊
<Relaed> imadper: 大豆
<imadper> jyfl987: Relaed 恩, 保质期够长就好...
<Relaed> imadper: 小麦粉
<jyfl987> imadper: 买个一个大包装的压缩饼干 + 净水的
<archl> vvcoder: 你说的有统计，有数据？
<jyfl987> Relaed: 弄个地下室就好
<vvcoder> archl: 我没说需要数据的事情呀
<jyfl987> Relaed: 住楼房 要么住最顶上 要么住最下面
<Relaed> jyfl987: 主要不是躲战乱，是躲暴民啊
<Relaed> jyfl987: Fallout 2
<jyfl987> Relaed: 最顶上有阳光来源
<vvcoder> archl: 我的原话"光明正大的人，不需要玩这些小把戏"
<archl> vvcoder: 你说，既然美帝有乐趣，干麻不在宣传上讲出来？
<imadper> archl: 有数据你就信? 中华民族的伟大复兴已经完成了87.5%还是多少了?
<dwjie> imadper: 还有个问题， 启动erc ， 输入irc服务器地址，然后再说端口， 但口默认是6667， 每次启动都要改成8001， 有点麻烦， 把他改成默认是8001， 怎么改？
<archl> imadper: 分析
<Relaed> 反正乃们没有想过如果真的出现大量暴民怎么办
<Relaed> 混入暴民成为暴民精神领袖
<archl> Relaed: 催泪蛋
<jyfl987> imadper: 对了 忘记告诉你了  大豆可以造豆腐 豆腐制品有许多口感很好的 这个你不用担心 种大豆是最实用的
<vvcoder> archl: 你说"留学美帝是乐趣"，我就回复你这个呀
<vvcoder> imadper: 67%?
<jyfl987> 87.53%
 * adam8157 还有20个bug, 尼玛...
<imadper> dwjie: 设置变量 erc-port就可以了
<jyfl987> 这个我朝有专利的
<archl> 留学美国是更有乐趣
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩, 喜欢豆腐!!!!
<cherrot> jyfl987: 对 大豆最实用
<archl> 学习的时候
<vvcoder> jyfl987: 呃。。。几个月就完成了20%多？
<jyfl987> Relaed: 别成为领袖 混进去当个普通成员就行了
<cherrot> jyfl987: 而且容易种，即使资源贫瘠
<dwjie> imadper: 在哪里设 ？
<imadper> dwjie: .emacs呀....
<jyfl987> Relaed: 你可以参考下文革中那些领袖 都是今天得意 明天被打倒的
<dwjie> imadper: 哦
<Relaed> jyfl987: 我到时候肯定找linux暴民团体
<WhiTeMoOn> dwjie: 什么irc 是8001的？
<cherrot> Relaed: 这个命题不成立。。
<archl> Relaed: 。。。你看到过有暴民么？
<piggybox> linux暴民, 囧
<Relaed> linux暴民团！
<Relaed> yeah !!
<cherrot> Relaed: 你见过哪个暴民用linux....  用QQ系统才对
<Relaed> 太cool了
 * archl 多么温柔啊，像水一样，怎么会是暴民。。。
<jyfl987> cherrot: 最好跟某个青菜一起种  然后如果要安全 最好种马铃薯
<piggybox> 用QQ的还没暴就被抓了吧
<dwjie> WhiTeMoOn: 这个freenode服务器的端口是8001 呀。。
<Relaed> 我朝出现太平天国第二季有可能嘛...
<imadper> dwjie: 6667就可以呀!
<dwjie> WhiTeMoOn: 默认是6667 的。
<Relaed> 我觉得不大可能
<cherrot> jyfl987: 恩 大豆还可以养活别的作物    马铃薯做主食
<archl> jyfl987: 所以还是有个制造机器。+太阳能转化野草为食物最好了。
<dwjie> imadper: 我的好像连不上。。
<Relaed> cherrot: 藻类可以晒干之后磨成粉
<imadper> dwjie: irc.freenode.net 用net, 别用com
<Relaed> cherrot: 直接的蛋白质
<woju> 台湾人很希望大陆动乱的
<Relaed> cherrot: 便于储存
<piggybox> woju: 然后就能光复了？
<dwjie> imadper: 是.net的
 * archl 很好奇，如果大陆荒野里都是人。。。会不会很有趣啊。
<archl> 哈哈哈
<archl> 啊哈哈会
<imadper> dwjie: 那你就改成8001吧,,,
<jyfl987> archl: 用机器不现实
<woju> piggybox: 他们没想过要光复大陆吧，只是讨厌大陆人
<Relaed> archl: 然后用可乐瓶盖作为通货
<jyfl987> cherrot: 不是 是因为马铃薯能量高 然后又埋在地下 好隐藏
<archl> woju: 我还讨厌台湾人女人爱吵，男人娘娘腔呢。
<Relaed> archl: 台妹！
<jyfl987> cherrot: 如果你种红薯 那更好 可以把地上的藤曼收了拿去吃 别人就根本不知道那里地下有食物了
<woju> archl: 那是他们的口音
<Relaed> archl: 不要黑台妹
<jyfl987> cherrot: 当然马铃薯有个秒的地方 如果有人要来抢你 你就把发芽的给他 毒死他
<Relaed> jyfl987: 你想好了没有，逃生计划
 * zodiac1111 好像很热闹的样子
<Relaed> jyfl987: 我觉得这次国庆高速公路大塞车就是预演
<jyfl987> Relaed: 我只要能回到家乡 不需要逃生计划 我们那到处都是山 家隔壁就是 我们是个盆地 你可以去google earth上看我们那的地形
<Relaed> jyfl987: 总的来说，到时候只有携带少量干粮和水，骑自行车才能逃脱
<jyfl987> Relaed: 最近我还找了我们当地政府的国土资源局的文件来看 发现我们那有不少石煤矿和铁矿 所以这个也没问题了
<Relaed> jyfl987: 嗯，回到安徽山里是个好选择
<woju> Relaed: 战乱山里多土匪
<imadper> jyfl987: 你的大胡子形象, 也很符合一个山大王~ 至少是人民群众喜闻乐见的山大王形象.
<jyfl987> Relaed: 最好是带个电动的 多节省点体力 免得到时候成为别人的口中餐
<Relaed> woju: 你可以选择成为土匪精神领袖
<archl> jyfl987: 我这里，一望去就是平原。全平原！
<dwjie> imadper: 准备上班了， 晚上回来再搞，
<jyfl987> archl: 你不是临沂么 应该有山的啊
<archl> jyfl987: 这里1.0l的汽车豆油
<woju> Relaed: 战乱了，底层和顶层都是倒霉对象，只有中层保存的最好
<archl> jyfl987: 我是潍坊！
<Relaed> woju: 瞎讲，底层已经没有什么可以失去了，顶层该逃得早就走了
<archl> jyfl987: 应该是山东最大的平原区域
<Relaed> woju: 只有中层最苦
<jyfl987> archl: 额 好吧 那你看看当地的地下有没有挖洞的空间？
<dwjie> imadper: 还有默认是用firefox打开url的， 可以改成chrome么？
<woju> Relaed: 底层容易死亡，当小兵，或者当难民
<imadper> dwjie: (setq erc-port 8001) 一句话就行了....
<Relaed> woju: 中层更加不适应好吗
<imadper> dwjie: 这个是你自己的设置问题. 看wm的设置吧...
<archl> jyfl987: 跑到丛林里去？
<woju> Relaed: 当个师长军长什么的，安全不容易死亡，而且容易掉头
<jyfl987> woju: 中层会死得更快
<dwjie> imadper: wm 的设置 ？
<jyfl987> archl: 挖洞 地下生存
<woju> jyfl987: 中层很安全的，顶层像毛主席，会有人悬赏人头的
<jyfl987> archl: 对了 你们那有比较大点的城市么？
<archl> jyfl987: 没
<Relaed> woju: 人家会清算你的，"啊哟小样用过电脑嘛，俺们农村人用户来"
<dwjie> imadper: 窗口管理？
<jyfl987> woju: 我说的是乱起来的情况 乱起来 中层最遭殃 比如买了房子的人 就2了
<archl> jyfl987: 青岛算不。
<imadper> dwjie: 恩
<dwjie> imadper: 唉， 又是不懂的。。
<Relaed> woju: 然后你就被贴上资本家标签，完蛋了。
<jyfl987> archl: 你那离青岛很近？
<ofan> archl: 不算
<jyfl987> archl: 那你担心啥 坐船去韩国嘛
<dwjie> imadper: 哈
<archl> jyfl987: 180km
<ofan> archl: 青岛市很小
<dwjie> imadper: 谢谢， 上班了。。
<archl> ofan:  和潍坊差不多
<imadper> dwjie: 恩, bye
<ofan> archl: 郊区几个小城市大
<jyfl987> archl: 阿蛋家那不是每天都有轮船去韩国么
<ofan> 去韩国 直接游过去
<dwjie> imadper: 88
<imadper> bye
<jyfl987> archl: 如果是城市像北京上海这样的 可以找下水道 在边上开挖扩展
<archl> jyfl987: 。。。
<archl> jyfl987: 汝，神人也。
<jyfl987> archl: 还有 各地是有放空洞的 你最好找个进去试试 杭州的放空洞每年夏天就开放的
<jyfl987> archl: 你可以先进去探下地形 到时候一乱就迅速跑进去 占据一个
<woju> 谁也不知道死了过后是怎样的感受
<archl> ofan:  郊区的小城市？莱芜？
<Relaed> jyfl987: 找浦东这种地方，随便挖一个地，然后埋一个集装箱进去
<Relaed> jyfl987: 填起来
<archl> 错了。
<Relaed> jyfl987: 地下室就完工了
<ofan> archl: 胶南
<jyfl987> Relaed: 浦东是沙子积起来的 靠不住的
<ofan> archl: 黄岛
<jyfl987> Relaed: 不过在上海 还怕什么 额
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<ofan> archl: 即墨。。。
<ofan> archl: 都比青岛市大
<archl> ofan: 哦
<jyfl987> Relaed: 只好能扛过第一波 就事情不大
<Relaed> jyfl987: 红色高棉，人家发动你们下乡改造怎办
<ofan> archl: 地图上看着挺大
<jyfl987> Relaed: 躲啊
<Relaed> jyfl987: 这种事情就比较吓人了
<jyfl987> Relaed: 逃啊
<Relaed> jyfl987: 对啊，只能逃了。逃回安徽老家山里面。
<jyfl987> Relaed: 所以我说你最好是住楼房的底层 有事可以走下水道跑
<jyfl987> Relaed: 还可以出海
<jyfl987> Relaed: 不过现代比以前好了 实在不行你就找个落地签证的国家的飞机
<jyfl987> Relaed: 你在上海 应该可以找到那种立刻起飞的航班
<archl> ofan: 悉尼市有18万人居住。
<Relaed> jyfl987: 手里要有长期的open票
<archl> ofan: 比青岛如何？
<jyfl987> Relaed: 买全价就是了
<jyfl987> Relaed: 如果要去国外 当然最好是首选发达国家了 如果一时凑不上 那有几个地方可以选 首先是马来西亚
<Relaed> jyfl987: 一旦出问题，首先银行会被冻结。每个人限制取钱
<archl> Relaed: 用国外银行。
<Relaed> jyfl987: 一个礼拜只能取200元
<jyfl987> Relaed: 所以平时手上要有点美元
<archl> Relaed: 用你们那里有的任何国际账户
<Relaed> 嗯，有国外银行的是少数
<archl> Relaed: 准备好
<woju> 莫言靠着一个十几k的txt文件得了诺贝尔奖
<Relaed> 想想真可怕
<jyfl987> 只要不说话 不但党给你糖吃 连老外都给你奖拿
<piggybox> 家里存金条最保险。。。
<Relaed> piggybox: 暴民来抢
<jyfl987> piggybox: 不好 这样你只是把自己变成肥羊了
<ofan> archl: 少
<ofan> archl: 澳洲人太少
<jyfl987> ofan: 袋鼠多
<Relaed> jyfl987: 我觉得我朝被耍了，去年风怒的跳起来，今年又这么高兴，搞毛啊
<archl> ofan: 。不是悉尼周边住着490万人。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<kk> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • wubi安装好后想读取原win7下outlook文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390115 有办法么？是不是要安装wine?还有QQ怎么安装，想把聊天记录也拷贝来，这样就完全把平台换到ubuntu上了 统计信息: 发表于 由 hurtrose — 2012-10-18 13:47
 * palomino|working 锉 roylez 
<imadper> palomino|working: 马叔, 你们是做游戏的是吧?
<palomino|working> 是阿
<jyfl987> Relaed: 去年啥？
 * archl 把cherrot丢给roylez。
<imadper> palomino|working: 要美工不? 游戏原画设计这类的.
<archl> palomino|working: 做啥的啊
<Relaed> jyfl987: 不是去年....搞错了
<archl> imadper: 你是么。。
<jyfl987> imadper: 你到处卖老婆啊
<roylez> palomino|working: 神马游戏？
<imadper> jyfl987: .... 帮她问下而已
<roylez> palomino|working: 骑马与砍杀？
<archl> imadper: 你老婆是这样的啊
<imadper> archl: 不是...
<cherrot> imadper: 哇 艺术女朋友啊
<imadper> archl: 恩, 画画的...
<imadper> cherrot: ....哇...
<palomino|working> 做手机游戏... , roylez
<jyfl987> imadper: 我感觉这点上 你比大多数loser程序员都gaoji
<archl> jyfl987: 。
<Relaed> imadper: 是美女吗
<roylez> palomino|working: 手机骑马与砍杀？
<palomino|working> no.... , roylez
<archl> jyfl987: 你要美女吗？
<tenzu> testing
<imadper> Relaed: 不是. 美女看不上我这屌丝.
<palomino|working> 你老婆在天津?_? , imadper
<Relaed> 额.......
<imadper> Relaed: 我擦, 我上个月公司960, 你觉得我能找到美女?
<archl> roylez: 。。。
<archl> roylez: 来玩 clonk
<imadper> palomino|working: 天津呀... 忘了先问地方了...
<palomino|working> ......
<imadper> palomino|working: 就想实习一下... remote行不?~
<archl> imadper: 你也跟着去天津不就好了
<imadper> archl: 你帮我把红帽搬到天津...
<roylez> adam8157: 为毛我debian地下起个wget出这个错？？？ WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /home/roylez/.cache/keyring-vzB3Tx/pkcs11
<jyfl987> archl: 不要 我只要一般相貌 特别聪明的女孩子
<palomino|working> 不妥吧... , imadper
<roylez> adam8157: wget啊，天地良心
<archl> jyfl987: 这里有
<adam8157> roylez: 让你装gnome
<Relaed> jyfl987: 身材都不管啦
<imadper> palomino|working: 恩, 是不合适...
<archl> jyfl987: 我也是
<Relaed> jyfl987: 不过笨的实在是受不了
 * imadper 谁是北京做游戏的... 或者出版社的也行. 
<archl> 身材什么的，只要不比我胖太多让我自卑就好了
<jyfl987> Relaed: 笨的我受不了 这是基本条件
<jyfl987> Relaed: 身材不过分就好
<archl> jyfl987: 没有人找笨的了。。。
<jyfl987> Relaed: 比如跟我一样太胖 逃跑的时候不方便
<archl> jyfl987: 。。。
<jyfl987> archl: 笨只是换一个说法而已 有许多别的形容词其实也是笨 比如说 可爱 幼稚什么的
<archl> jyfl987: 比我聪明的满大街都是
<archl> jyfl987: 不过没有好习惯，就是没用。
<jyfl987> archl: 你的标准比较低
<archl> jyfl987: 恩。但是几乎不存在
<Relaed> jyfl987: 耐饿
<archl> jyfl987: 需要是我同志。
<jyfl987> Relaed: 呵呵
<woju> 我倒是觉得智商大家都差不多，只不过在各方面投入的时间有区别
<jyfl987> archl: 我早就知道你是同志
<Relaed> jyfl987: 有些女人会做出出乎意料的事情，哪壶不开提哪壶
<Relaed> jyfl987: 非常可怕
<flay_> systemd设置UTC时间的问题 只有去改BIOS了么
<archl> jyfl987: ？你和我是同志？
<archl> jyfl987: 不过你是男的？
<archl> jyfl987: 我要女同志。。。
<woju> 只要肯读书的，初中高中成绩不好的，坚持下去到了大学考研究生，能考个不错的大学的研究生，可能本科不怎么好，我遇到过不少这样的例子
<jyfl987> Relaed: 聪明的女人不会这样干
 * archl 不肯读书，不喜欢干一件事超过 2个月。
<jyfl987> cl
<woju> archl: 很多事情是开始没什么意思，到后来越来越有意思
<archl> woju: 我喜欢一次研究到底。需要2个月么。
<woju> archl: 有的事情，一生都不够吧
<archl> woju: 那些就放弃把
<archl> woju: 或者说可能会有那样一直不放弃的
<woju> archl: 到后来是自己不想放弃，别人逼你放弃的
<archl> woju: 决定还是自己做的
<woju> archl: 在欧美，在十八十九世纪有些贵族，吃饱了没事做，穷琢磨
<jusss> Oooops: ee这段时间在搞啥
<kevinyings_> Oooops ee在啊
<kevinyings_> ？
<archl> woju: 因为他们只能短距离交流，所以那个和现在不一样。
<woju> archl: 所以说现在有网路，奇人肯定会越来越多
<archl> woju:  求异存同
<ifvwm1> test
<kk> ifvwm1, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<woju> archl: 前几天有个20多岁黑客，写了一个木马，赚了20多万，被抓了，估计不是大学教出来的
<woju> 好像是20岁，如果是大学教出来的，应该不是20岁
<archl> woju: 旁边看到了。那种。是利用人们的操作习惯得手的吧
<woju> archl: 新闻频道看到的，好像是关于关于支付宝的木马
<archl> 不知道
<Relaed> 支付宝！
 * archl 发现栗子。
 * archl 栗子用太阳晒啊。
<ifvwm1> 松鼠？
<archl> 然后一刀两半，方微波炉里烤干
<archl> ，硬硬的吃。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 糖炒栗子～
<archl> ifvwm1: 大量的吃坚果。！
<tryit> 内网用户如何对外提供服务？除了在路由上做映射之外
<archl> ein 糖炒栗子不如这样甜——
<archl> 一般糖炒栗子都是用糖调味了。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 还真没像你这样吃过栗子。因家里没有微波炉。
 * archl 炸地瓜片也是，放太阳下几天。
<archl> 恩。有这种地瓜片在旁，什么薯条之类的连碰都不碰
<Relaed> 狂放屁
<Relaed> 而且都是那种很臭的
<archl> 。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 233～
<archl> 。
<woju> Relaed: 放屁多，是喝水少了
<archl> 是拉肚子了。
<archl> 不是喝水少---
<Relaed> woju: 喝水多了会放水屁
<woju> Relaed: 但是不会很臭
<archl> 肚子消化不通畅才放屁
<Relaed> woju: 你喝水调整屁的味道啊...........
<archl> 所以有萝卜屁
<archl> 非常臭
<Relaed> woju: LMFAO
<woju> archl: 一般人喝水都有点少
<archl> woju: 没时间喝水+上厕所啊
<archl> woju: 为了少上厕所。
<Relaed> 在封闭的旅游车内放臭屁。。。。。非常的毒
<archl> woju: 为了少上厕所才是少喝水的理由
<woju> archl: 喝水足够的话，大便会正常，不感冒，嘴里不长泡
<Relaed> 而且放完还要克制住不能笑出来
<archl> woju: 。。。正常的人一天喝5L水，真水桶。。。
<woju> archl: 2升
<archl> woju: 我一上午工作也就喝1.5升奶
<palomino|working> .........
<woju> archl:一般人没喝那么多的，所以多病
<woju> archl: 营养物质还是少喝，就喝水，茶都不要多喝
<archl> woju: 哦。纯水。
<Relaed> 喝太多纯水会电解质紊乱哦
<archl> woju: 你提醒我了。
<archl> Relaed: 没关系，我吃大量水果蔬菜
<woju> Relaed: 2升，不多不少
<Relaed> archl: 嗯，我也是最好有一盆新鲜色拉
 * archl 其实需要节食计划-否则长不胖
 * archl 多么想要长胖啊！！！
<woju> archl: 够读锻炼会发胖
<Relaed> 我一吃就胖
<Relaed> 我每天游一千米自由泳，还是那么胖
<woju> archl: 像运动员，停了运动就会发胖
<archl> woju: 我曾经每天踢4小时足球，作为跑步最积极的。
<woju> Relaed: 胖子只要坚持锻炼，还是会长寿的
<archl> woju: 也没超过62kg
<jyfl987> archl: 天天吃油炸的 马铃薯混着肥肉吃 你能胖的
<Relaed> woju: 我以前精瘦
<Relaed> woju: 不过自从游泳以来已经减掉5kg额
<woju> archl: 时间长了，会受伤的
<archl> jyfl987: 我当然，以前每天吃炸肉
<archl> woju: 也就半年那样。
<archl> woju: 初三下学期就是那样了
<woju> Relaed: 很多减肥药都伤身体，体重减下来，健康没了
<archl> jyfl987: 不过我不吃肥肉。。。我不吸收油脂，而是主动排放。。。
<jyfl987> archl: 你吃得还不够
<archl> jyfl987: 我吃的油多了，头上脸上就冒出来
<Relaed> woju: 我是健身。。。一天1000米自由泳
<jyfl987> Relaed: 我发现日本经常有许多很好的发明针对的是解决很精确 很细的问题
<jyfl987> Relaed: 这些都可以拿来中国山寨啊
<Relaed> woju: 晚上睡得好
<Relaed> jyfl987: such as?
<archl> jyfl987: 。。。你知道我吃多少说我吃得不够多？
<jyfl987> Relaed: 像什么公交车上站着睡觉用的
<Relaed> jyfl987: 现在没人用的
<jyfl987> Relaed: 像什么专门给衣服去绒毛什么的工具 这些都很实用
<Relaed> jyfl987: 现在一五一十这种百元店里面不都有的么
<roylez> archl: 少吃点糖，你就可以胖了
<jyfl987> Relaed: 比较少
<archl> roylez: 我在澳大利亚就基本没吃糖
<jyfl987> Relaed: 往往是各地都只有那几个
<roylez> archl: 那你牙还烂
<archl> roylez: 我喜欢吃酸的和甜的，
<jyfl987> roylez: 我的右边下面那个牙齿前几天崩了三分之一
<jyfl987> 坐等高科技牙齿
<archl> jyfl987: 我补牙6颗，还需要15颗。
<Relaed> jyfl987: 来日本做app
<woju> archl: 没次吃完东西后，用水漱口，养成习惯，不管吃什么，这样牙齿会好
<jyfl987> Relaed: 做什么app
<Relaed> jyfl987: 赚钱，日本的android market还有ios的market惨不忍睹
<archl> woju: 恩
<Relaed> jyfl987: 随便山寨一个什么中国的app
<Relaed> jyfl987: 陌陌啊什么的，日本都没有呢
<jyfl987> Relaed: 我欣赏日本人 但不想去日本混 那样太累
<archl> jyfl987: 日本人懒的动脑
<jyfl987> archl: 这是扯淡吧 我看的那些小发明都是动脑的结果啊
<archl> jyfl987: 我说的是在使用消费品时，总是喜欢套现成的
<jyfl987> archl: 那也是胡扯
<Relaed> archl: 你的法眼超biased
<Relaed> archl: 发言*
<archl> jyfl987:  。
<archl> Relaed: 恩。
<jyfl987> archl: 苹果iphone的设计 三星不拿出资料证明是索尼最开始设计的么
<jyfl987> archl: 我感觉是日本人战略家不行 做事是很好的
<archl> jyfl987: 。我说的是普通人。。。
<archl> lol
<Relaed> 日本的手机市场最近才发展
<archl> jyfl987: 我说的是在使用消费品时，总是喜欢套现成的；要去做的时候才思考
<Relaed> 用smartphone的人最近开始激增
<Relaed> 所以做app还有机会
<jyfl987> Relaed: 我情愿外包 呵呵 现在不必非得去日本才能给日本市场做app吧 你看我要是在我家里给日本市场做 多好
<archl> Relaed:  用极端的语言才能辩论。
<Relaed> Sony什么的已经快要败了
<archl> Relaed: 否则就无聊的和气了
<Relaed> archl: 我认为有reference去backup的才好。至于修辞，这好像只是场面上好看罢了
<woju> app程序好小，一个小程序居然能挣那么多钱
<Relaed> jyfl987: 这当然，我们现在就在做这个事情
<archl> Relaed: 因为refer 都有争辩的余地。
<lovejoy> 主要是做什么方面的app呢
 * archl 没在写论文
<Relaed> LBS,交友
<woju> 日本人好像用line，台湾人也用这个
<Relaed> line是韩国naver在东京的分社开发的
<Relaed> 我朝QQ居然败给这么傻的东西
<woju> 腾讯模范别人不脸红，像百度新浪什么的有时候还脸红一下
<Relaed> 现在line在日韩就像微信一样的了。上海的一些想找日本人交往的姑娘们也用着。
<Relaed> 反正都是抄whatsapp的
<jyfl987> Relaed: 那你可以搞搞这种事 把人都安排去我家乡 我们那消费低 环境好 交通又方便 很适合搞硅谷产业
<Relaed> jyfl987: 但是最终要回到日本和线下的店家谈
<Relaed> jyfl987: 先期开发可以在便宜的地方
<Relaed> 日本人傻多速，相对客单价高，中国的10倍
<woju> 不知道知道远程办公流行了，大家是不是爱往农村跑
<Relaed> woju: 那要看人在什么地方的
<archl> 小城市有优势。
<archl> 便宜
<jyfl987> Relaed: 我们那不贵啊 你总不能去兰州吧 我们那有什么问题 你随时可以从上海赶过来 飞机不能开 坐汽车也才4个多小时
<archl> 我喜欢吃藕。这里便宜。
<Relaed> 空气好，图人多
<Relaed> 土人多
<woju> Relaed: 农村安静，城里有的地方晚上睡觉都很吵
<archl> 安静。
<archl> 谁和我去爬山。
<arker> 农村好，安静，自己建大房子，盖花园
<Relaed> 农村有20光纤么。。。
<M3aCu1pa> 崂山啊
<woju> Relaed: 没有
<arker> 没有，有4M宽带
<M3aCu1pa> 农村有牛肉吃么
<arker> M3aCu1pa: 有，猪羊牛狗鸡鸭鹅
<woju> M3aCu1pa: 农村生活条件是不行，很多食品都是劣质食品，都在农村卖出去了
<M3aCu1pa> 牛不是农具么，犯法么吃了
<Relaed> 干嘛一定要农村呢，沿海小城就好了
<Relaed> 额，不过话说沿海小城也蛮吓人的
<woju> M3aCu1pa: 现在中东部农村没有用牛耕田的了，都是用拖拉机耕田
<Relaed> 自驾游出上海就觉得到了第三世界国家
<Relaed> (别打我)
<archl> Relaed: 。没去过上海。
<archl> Relaed: 只在 20年前去过。
<M3aCu1pa> 农村有给娃娃念书的地么
<arker> 我们这一般现在田地都出租了给一些大公司种植，年青点的都出去做生意了
<archl> 不过听说 70年前上海就有很多汽车了。
<archl> 应该上海挺发达
<woju> M3aCu1pa: 这个的确不行
<jyfl987> Relaed: 我家乡有20M光纤 而且应该比上海的更足量
<jyfl987> Relaed: 我过年回去问我电信局工作的同学的 199一个月
<Relaed> jyfl987: 这肯定的，哦，这个周末我要回歙县
<Relaed> jyfl987: 毛豆腐
<woju> "歙"，这个字头一次看到
<Relaed> 我老家
<archl> 满
<jyfl987> Relaed: 嘿嘿
<jyfl987> woju: 我家 黟县
<archl> M3aCu1pa: 自己教育，远程教育
<jyfl987> Relaed: 咱们家乡这些字都是秦朝开始的 额
<woju> jyfl987: 这个子我也不认识
<jyfl987> woju: 那你就当黑多吧
<M3aCu1pa> archl, 大学认同我自己教育么
<Relaed> 安徽山里还是相当山清水秀的
<jyfl987> Relaed: 日本有油炸豆腐么？
<woju> Relaed: 山清水秀一般都是穷地方
<Relaed> jyfl987: ?
<Relaed> jyfl987: 日本也有油炸豆腐，和中国的一模一样
<jyfl987> woju: 任何地方都有穷富 只要你富起来就好
<M3aCu1pa> 安徽，没事灌你假酒，破
<jyfl987> Relaed: 那可以考虑把毛豆腐的小吃引进去
<jyfl987> M3aCu1pa: 那是阜阳那一带人 额
<jyfl987> 假酒  毒奶粉
<jyfl987> 还特别没技术含量
<archl> M3aCu1pa: 认啊。
<jyfl987> 假酒用甲醇 明知立刻就要出事的 还要干
<Relaed> 安徽很大啊，
<woju> jyfl987: 最近几年没听说过假酒喝死人的情况吧
<jyfl987> woju: 恩 最近大概都是用勾兑水了  抓了一票人 学乖了
<M3aCu1pa> 越是酒量差的族群，越是酒差的地方，越是有人喜欢灌酒
<woju> M3aCu1pa: 还过几年，远程教育应该会取代大学教育
<rick_zhu> 咱们这个频道是ubuntu的技术频道吗？:-D
<rick_zhu> 怎么大家聊的和技术沾不上边呢？
<Relaed> off topic
<Relaed> 非常抱歉，让你失望了
<rick_zhu> 大家没事灌灌水也不错，省得冷清
<rick_zhu> :-D
<jyfl987> rick_zhu: 你真是个滑头啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa:  sed 替换和输出同时进行么？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 比如我 想让符合某一个正则的行才显示 并且要经过一次替换 我不想用两次管道 这个做得到么
<woju> 大家说10年，pc会是多少钱一台？
<woju> 10年钱要五六千块
<Relaed> 2002年我读初中的时候看到dell的广告
<Relaed> 都是没有独立显卡的
<Relaed> 当时有独立显卡的notebook都要15000以上
<woju> Relaed: 你初中就知道独立显卡？
<jyfl987> Relaed: 产品会退市的 如果照性价比来看 以前的p3 p4现在肯定低到送 可是实际上 厂家不会生产了
<archl> jyfl987:  其实那些东西成本很低，但是相关技术成本很高
<Relaed> woju: 我幼儿园的时候家里就有电脑了
<woju> Relaed: 牛
<archl> Relaed: 我没得说。因为我2个月就去幼儿园了。
<archl> 哈哈
<M3aCu1pa> 我幼儿园时候家里还赛不下电脑
<Relaed> jyfl987: 电脑性能过剩
<archl> M3aCu1pa: ...
<woju> 我没上过幼儿园，直接上一年级
<Relaed> 当时有一个交大的大学生天天来接我从幼儿园回家
<Relaed> 然后他到我家，就上机
<Relaed> 我家的机器比大学的都好
<Relaed> 我跟着在后面看，当时还只有dos
<woju> M3aCu1pa: 你肯定是从下在城里长大，农村没有那么小的房子
<Relaed> dos下的wps,foxpro什么的
<woju> 我高中时候学校教foxbase，老师一再强调，电脑很宝贵，千万不要乱断电重启
<archl> 。
<woju> 我什么都没学到，因为是副课
<archl> 小学的时候就学 logo
<archl> 晕倒
<archl> 不明白为什么这么麻烦。
<Relaed> archl: 同小学学pclog
<Relaed> pclogo
<Relaed> fd 30 rt 90
<Relaed> 我勒个去
<archl> 。
<archl> 哈哈
<Relaed> scripting language的先驱啊
<M3aCu1pa> woju, 我那时候16平吧，真塞不下， 农村，湿度和地板承重不行吧
<Relaed> 当时有美国大片，侏罗纪公园
<archl> Relaed: 我姥爷上海圣约翰毕业的哦，住那里好多年。
<Relaed> 我记得里面一个小姑娘喊:"It's unix system, I know !"
<Relaed> 然后门锁上，恐龙进不去了
<Relaed> lol
<woju> 刚上网的时候，特别喜欢看电影，现在有条件看电影了，一点都看不下
<Relaed> archl: 我是上海圣依纳爵公学毕业的，现在这个学校还在
<archl> Relaed: 哦。
<M3aCu1pa> 我是大夏大学毕业，常去圣约翰大学玩
<archl> M3aCu1pa: 那个学校还在呢？
<archl> M3aCu1pa: 不是建国就没了？
<jyfl987> Relaed: 那交大的大学生来你家做啥？
<jyfl987> archl: 那你姥爷还活着么？
<M3aCu1pa> 在
<M3aCu1pa> 建国了给红了
<Relaed> jyfl987: 接我放学回家，然后等我爸妈回来。顺便教我数学，电脑什么的
<Relaed> jyfl987: 算是我幼儿园的家教吧...
<jyfl987> Relaed: 好吧 怎么还有这种家教 幼儿园的
<M3aCu1pa> 我现在在交大边做个无聊培训
<jyfl987> Relaed: 你还真是狠啊 幼儿园时候就有家教了
<Relaed> jyfl987: 这在上海什么的当时还算是正常的
<Relaed> jyfl987: 从小就读什么宋庆龄幼儿园，上海总工会幼儿园的才牛叉呢
<M3aCu1pa> 高中接触到鼠标，第一次是左手握的，到现在右手鼠标还不利索
<jyfl987> Relaed: 上海那么多人 苦逼的也有好多呢 石库门什么的 你还是算牛逼的家庭的
<yingouqlj> 问下... 关于ubuntu跟android 的...   adb devices 能列出设别  fastboot devices 无设备..怎么搞?
<archl> 小学家教，厉害，我都问祖父母辈-都是教师
<woju> 教师小孩学习好
<archl> woju: 错误。
<Relaed> 我家四个老人三个都是教师
<archl> woju: 教师小孩学习差的很多很多
<archl> Relaed: 同。
<Relaed> 教师家庭的妹子有家教，漂亮
<archl> Relaed: 。。。
<woju> archl: 一般都是在父母的学校读书，老师都很照顾的
<archl> 怎么这么多相通处。。。
<archl> 。。。
<M3aCu1pa> 我从托儿所到大学都一个学校了。。。
<archl> 满
<archl> M3aCu1pa: 。。。
<yingouqlj> 额.. 有没有人愿意指点一下啊...
<archl> woju: 我是
<Relaed> yingouqlj: fastboot devices在哪里看的啊
<archl> woju: 在外祖母的学校，还是有照顾到-
<woju> 我小学一年级成绩很差劲，我爸教了一年，我爸是教师，后来就变成前几名了，不过这事我不记得，小学一年级
<Relaed> yingouqlj: adb devices是java的界面吗
<yingouqlj> yingouqlj@yinouqlj-desktop:~/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools$ sudo adb devices
<yingouqlj> List of devices attached
<yingouqlj> 0C37DC4D9CA3	device
<yingouqlj> sudo fastboot devices
<yingouqlj> 这个就没有...
<jyfl987> Relaed: 我你有妹妹？
<Relaed> jyfl987: wtf?
<Relaed> jyfl987: 妹纸！就是女朋友的意思！
<archl> woju: .小学一年级就这么在意？我一年级的时候我想的是，这什么狗屁。这么简单。
<archl> Relaed: ？
<archl> 妹纸是女朋友？
<archl> 女的朋友？
<archl> 女性的朋友？
<Relaed> 小学一年级我经常望着电风扇，想象着它掉下来的样子。。。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求教 ubuntu11.10升级后显示器顶端有一条在闪 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390122 我想问一下是不是显卡驱动的问题，如果是怎么解决，我是一个新手，什么都不懂 统计信息: 发表于 由 l610140 — 2012-10-18 15:31
<woju> archl: 我小学一年级成绩很差劲，从小笨，不过我一点映像都没有
<yingouqlj> 乃们这素要闹那样啊!!
<Relaed> 妹纸！
<jyfl987> 额
<archl> 。
<archl> jyfl987: 你有要结婚的女人么？
<jyfl987> archl: 女性朋友 根据分词是 女性（朋友） 根据分配率可得  女朋友+性朋友
<jyfl987> archl: 没有 我没女人 我是loser
<archl> jyfl987: 哦。
<Relaed> archl: 他有的2万一个
<zhpeng> adam8157,
<Relaed> archl: 不受中介费哦
<zodiac1111> 分配率 = =
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我要向你报一BUG
<adam8157> zhpeng: .
<archl> jyfl987: 果然中国有介绍女朋友的风俗，我已经被看上了
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我的两台电脑是sandybridge平台的，咱们kernel不支持reboot
<zhpeng> adam8157, 这个BUG有
<adam8157> zhpeng: bios的问题
<zhpeng> adam8157, 但是现在内核参数传什么他都花屏
<zhpeng> adam8157, 比如传一个intel_iommu=on
<zhpeng> adam8157, 比如传一个reboot=pci
 * archl 还是走吧。
<zhpeng> adam8157, 以前内核我加了这两个参数没问题，现在323不行了。。。
<Ramon0619> :-D
<zhpeng> adam8157, 劳资是说现在加参数花屏了！
<imadper> zhpeng: 试试最新的内核吧...
<adam8157> zhpeng: 哦
<zhpeng> imadper, 恩，等我升一下
<imadper> zhpeng: 最新是332吧.
<imadper> zhpeng: 我也去试试看
<zhpeng> imadper, 你是sandybridge？
<zhpeng> 有333
<imadper> zhpeng: 我, 对... 我不是sb...
<zhpeng> imadper, 你妹
<tryit> 内网用户如何为外网用户提供各种服务？除了在路由上做端口映射之外还有别的什么办法吗？
<imadper> zhpeng: LOL
<imadper> tryit: 你先主动链接外网.
<tryit> imadper, 是指反向连接吧？这样对方必须是公网IP对吧？
<imadper> tryit: 对. 如果对方也是内网, 都是napt的话, 就得udp打洞了吧?
<tryit> imadper, 呵呵，我不清楚啊，
<imadper> tryit: 还要看双方nat的种类... 看是否是圆锥的.
<zhpeng> imadper, 不行 花了
<imadper> zhpeng: gaoji, bz在等你....
<tryit> imadper, 什么叫圆锥的
<zhpeng> 我觉得可以在那个BUG下加comments了
<imadper> tryit: 就是, a访问b之后, b可以以任意端口访问a的任意端口. 是全圆锥吧. 我要是没记错的话.
<tryit> imadper, 哪有这方面的资料？
<imadper> tryit: 等我给你找.
<tryit> imadper, 谢了，这方面我小白
<imadper> tryit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_Address_and_Port_Translation
<tryit> imadper, 谢谢，google了"udp 洞"也有一些结果……
<imadper> tryit: 不用客气. 我也小白.
<imadper> 有没有写pidgin插件的入门教程呀?
<M3aCu1pa> 看网页
<imadper> M3aCu1pa: 恩, 找到了
 * kk 3.0.0-26-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 5 08:37:56 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<zhpeng> imadper, adam8157 bug我加comments了 应该是个regresion
<imadper> zhpeng: 喵的... 一修复你的bug, 我的测试就得重新跑.... 因为又有个new kernel version了....
 * kk 3.0.0-26-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 5 08:37:56 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 每次删除文件前输入密码，用什么命令 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390123 为了避免自己手快，而导致误删除一些文件，希望在每次删除文件前输入密码，这该使用什么命令设置 统计信息: 发表于 由 cmdblock — 2012-10-18 15:58
<jyfl987> imadper: 你还在工作？
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩.
<jyfl987> imadper: 不是要走人了么？
<imadper> jyfl987: 没找到下家呢...
<imadper> jyfl987: novell不理我... redflag还没投, 不太想投...
<jyfl987> imadper: 没找到下家可以不走？ 那红冒跟学校一样啊
<imadper> jyfl987: 我还没到实习期呢. 就是说没名额而已.
<imadper> jyfl987: 有的学校好象是, 没找到工作也必须滚蛋吧...
<jyfl987> imadper: 估计是女上司想潜规则你
<M3aCu1pa> 18摸
<M3aCu1pa> 来魔都吧
<imadper> jyfl987: ....
<imadper> M3aCu1pa: 妹子呀...
<zhpeng> imadper, 噗
<zhpeng> imad
<zhpeng> imadper, 这可是regression 不要气馁，少年
<imadper> adam8157: qiao又有一个特别别扭的bug....
<jyfl987> adam8157: 如何给sed用的正则 弄一个参数进去？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 比如我要匹配 xx=* 这个* 我想用一个变量弄进去
<Relaed> mac下有crontab么
<imadper> zhpeng: .... 就是去当一个自动化的猴子..
<jyfl987> imadper: 挑粪工还有人抢着去应聘呢
<jyfl987> imadper: 再说了 你以为现在没有人当你们是自动化的猴子？
<imadper> jyfl987: 我就是在说我呀.
<jyfl987> imadper: 就连我们这些程序员 也被其他人当作是会说话 会写代码的猴子 额 何况是qa
<imadper> jyfl987: 就是在说我现在呀.
<imadper> jyfl987: 我也觉得是呀
<imadper> jyfl987: 感觉, dev和qe都不如q&a. 起码能答出来~ LOL
<ofan> Relaed: 有
<jyfl987> imadper: lol 都是猴子 就算答出来 也不过是能答题的猴子 就跟能做算数的狗一样
<Relaed> ofan: 怎么设置？
<imadper> jyfl987: 那啥不是猴子..
<ofan> Relaed: macport安装
<ofan> 然后load到launchd
<jyfl987> imadper: 都是猴子
<jyfl987> imadper: 但有的人马猴大元帅的 有的就是猴子猴孙了 大boss是猴头
<imadper> jyfl987: 孙悟空...
<ofan> 被ubuntu-list给ban了 我擦
<adam8157> imadper: ?
<imadper> adam8157: 一个57patch的bug, 要code review....
<imadper> adam8157: 听着就过瘾...
<adam8157> imadper: 我们这边有人搞过200+的
<imadper> adam8157: ....还是你们gaoji...
<imadper> adam8157: 贵组果然gaoji!
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<ofan> bike race 求虐
<ofan> http://www.google.com/gwt/x?u=http%3A%2F%2Fsolidot.org.feedsportal.com%2Fc%2F33236%2Ff%2F556826%2Fs%2F2492c563%2Fl%2F0Lit0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F120C10A0C170C10A462250Gamp0Pfrom0Frss%2Fstory01.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Solidot | 英国因担心自杀终止向美引渡麦金农
<ofan> http://www.google.com/gwt/x?u=http%3A%2F%2Fsolidot.org.feedsportal.com%2Fc%2F33236%2Ff%2F556826%2Fs%2F2491a4cf%2Fl%2F0Lscience0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F120C10A0C170C0A8562360Gamp0Pfrom0Frss%2Fstory01.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Solidot | 创造力与精神疾病关联终于获证
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 按惯例，晚8点左右官网会更新，发布12.10 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390128 不过，在此之前一天左右 应该已经是正式版了。 看到有人说快了许多？表示谨慎怀疑，打算谨慎升级。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanhaiou — 2012-10-18 16:48
 * imadper 今年的ubuntu12, 叫做12.12吧...
<imtxc_> imadper: 没有12
<imtxc_> imadper: å°±04  10
<imadper> imtxc_: 我的意思是, 他会延期到12月的...
<imtxc_> imadper: 为什么呢
<imadper> imtxc_: ubuntu.com连倒计时都没有了...
<palomino|working> distro[Ubuntu "quantal" 12.10]
<imadper> palomino|working: beta>?
<palomino|working> 不知道啥版本
<palomino|working> 前几天升级的
<algnux_> 新版本就是要重装么？还是只升级内核的？
<palomino|working> 升级了1000多个软件包吧
<zodiac1111> 生我何用？不能欢笑。灭我何用？不减狂骄。-猴子
<cleamoon__> 谁知道有什么好的在线读书网站？
 * bluezd 晚上吃啥啊
<ofan> cleamoon__: safari
<imadper> bluezd: 苏浙汇呀!
<bluezd> imadper: 没去过
<imadper> bluezd: 浮士德也行
<imadper> bluezd: 去的话记得请我...
<bluezd> imadper: 都没去过。。。。。。
<imadper> bluezd: A座楼下还有俏江南
<cleamoon__> ofan, what?
<ofan> 在线看书
<imadper> bluezd: 去这里吃: 融科资讯中心C座B113室
<cleamoon__> 网站？
<bluezd> imadper: 吃不起
<imadper> bluezd: 那就对面吃饺子吧...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求教移动硬盘里的ubuntu异常重启后自动更改引导分区的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390131 昨天照着论坛上的帖子用虚拟机在移动硬盘里装了ubuntu 12.04， 笔记本可以用移动硬盘启动进ubuntu，也可以从自身的硬盘启动进Windows， 然而晚上的时候手贱安装图形驱动 …
<bluezd> imadper: 恩，这个还行
<imadper> bluezd: 饿了... 中午就没吃饱...
<bluezd> imadper: 你们中午都在哪吃啊？苏浙汇 ？
<imadper> bluezd: 对面吃盖饭...
<imadper> bluezd: 我只能站在窗户外面, 然后看着苏浙汇里面的金领吃饭, 我流口水...
<bluezd> imadper: 。。。。。。 为啥不去底下食堂？
<imadper> bluezd: 食堂贵呀!
<imadper> bluezd: 而且, 好多都是凉的....
<imadper> bluezd: 外面盖饭绝对便宜过食堂.
<imadper> bluezd: 外面的小平房, 租金绝对低于食堂的...
<bluezd> imadper: 我觉得食堂的还好吧，不过我们总在那吃，腻了
<imadper> bluezd: 恩. 所以去对面吃饺子吧...
<imtxc_> 大家说我怎么生成一个1M大小的文件，里面内容全是字符1……
<imadper> imtxc_: 可以
<flyingh> 是不是快要发布12.10了?
<imtxc_> imadper: 何解？
<imadper> imtxc_: dd if=/dev/zero of=xxx.txt bs=1M count=1 && sed s/0/1/g xxx.txt
<imtxc_> wa
<imadper> imtxc_: 其实方法超级多...
<imtxc_> imadper: 这样确定可以？
<imadper> imtxc_: 我去试试.
<imadper> imtxc_: 这能有啥问题...
<imtxc_> dd 不是建立的是块文件么
<imadper> imtxc_: 好象是...
<imadper> imtxc_: 那就换个方法...
<imadper> for i in `seq 262144`  do  echo "1111" >> abc.txt  done      &&  sed "/\n//g" abc.txt
<imadper> imt
<imadper> imtxc_: 这个gaoji了吧~
<imtxc_> imadper: 洋气
<imadper> 少了个s
<imtxc_> 。
<imadper> imtxc_: 那个sed有错..
<imadper> imtxc_: 不会sed... 用这个吧: perl -i -pe "s/\n//g" abc.txt
<imtxc_> imadper: 知道啊
<imadper> imtxc_: 刚试过, 可以了
<imadper> imtxc_: 回家了. bye
<zhpeng> scrub 可以做填充
<zhpeng> scrub 非常强大
<zhpeng> - = 你要全填充1？
<zhpeng> 那算了。。
<adam8157> bluezd: 你还有多少天假?
<bluezd> adam8157: 没看，这个是累计的吧，
<adam8157> bluezd: 昨天发了leaveslip的
<adam8157> bluezd: 我明天继续pto
<adam8157> bluezd: lol
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩，现在看看去
<bluezd> adam8157: 太爽了，哈哈
<bluezd> adam8157: 3.75
<adam8157> bluezd: 你这刚够我零头
<bluezd> adam8157: 那你赶紧休息吧，出去旅旅游
<adam8157> bluezd: 嗯
<bluezd> adam8157: 先休息一部分，剩下的留过年呗
<adam8157> bluezd: 你觉得我过年的时候需要请很多么?
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • Ubuntu 13.04 发布计划 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390138 参考： https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule Ubuntu 13.04 Alpha 1 – 12月1日 Ubuntu 13.04 Alpha 2 – 2月7日 Ubuntu 13.04 Beta - 3月7日 Ubuntu 13.04 Final - 4月25日 统计信息: 发表于 由 oneleaf — 2012-10-18 17:55
<bluezd> adam8157: 你去年好像就没请吧
<zhpeng> adam8157, 5天
<adam8157> bluezd: 没请几天
<google_360_baidu> ubuntu的网站爆了
<google_360_baidu> 进不去了
<cleamoon__> a great movie: wag the dog.
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.10 几点放出来呀？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390143 12.10 几点放出来呀？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ybdx2000 — 2012-10-18 18:15
<WhiTeMoOn> weibo上的ubuntu-cn是谁啊
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 太快了，12.10还没发布呢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390146 统计信息: 发表于 由 donaldeknuth — 2012-10-18 18:27
<wujie> hi'
<kk> wujie, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 坐等12.10发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390150 有人知道准确的发布时间么，就等着下alternate版本安装了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Kiwee — 2012-10-18 19:03
<google_360_baidu> 谁知道 ubuntu12.10 什么时候出来哦
<google_360_baidu> 几点啊
<kevinyings_> 妹，难道不是10月10号
<haixiaochan> Hi
<kk> haixiaochan, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<haixiaochan> 明天周五哦
<tenzu> roylez: 难得今天没尾巴
<ddd_> hi
<kk> ddd_, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<ddd_> 12.10怎么还没看到正式版下载地址？
<ddd_> 难道跳票了？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 美国时间比较晚……
<ddd_> 新版的功能很期待
<ddd_> 就是不喜欢unity
<ofan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/249c2abd/l/0Lit0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F120C10A0C180C0A81320A10Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Solidot | 32GB Nexus 7和16GB版本价格相同
<tenzu> eexpress: 拜神
<Relaed> NWMonster: 你也看2ch...
<Relaed> NWMonster: 我居然在2ch的irc看到你了....
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • Ubuntu 13.04 代号：铆足了劲的猫熊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390158 Mark Shuttleworth 宣布 Ubuntu 13.04 的代号为 Raring Ringtail ，中文意思是铆足了劲的猫熊 Code: We’ll make something... wonderful, and call it the Raring Ringtail. See you there soon. ubuntu.png 是这只吗？ 20121018_100325_967.jpg 而 6  …
<xzy> grep -oe 'http://[^"]*\.jpg‘ 如果匹配多个后缀 如png 需要怎写哦 求帮助
<Bingo> cls
<NWMonster> Relaed: 你很细心啊
<NWMonster> Relaed: 看2ch没什么不好的吧。。。关心些扯淡的趣事
<Relaed> NWMonster: 只是看到相同的ID而已
<Relaed> NWMonster: 以为看错了
<NWMonster> 哦，你没看错
<abine1> 偶回来啦
<NWMonster> 哈哈
<abine1> 各位安好啊
<Relaed> irssi进不去ニュース速報
<NWMonster> xchat用户表示压力不大
<Relaed> 额....好吧。
<Relaed> 我觉得中文的irc也需要这种东西
<Relaed> 没人搞
<maplebeats> 要什么
<NWMonster> 有吧，不过中文公开的那些irc服务器都停的差不多了
<NWMonster> 呵呵
<Relaed> 嗯，pchome
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 发个帖前排占位～～～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390159 现在有谁知道13.04可能会有的新特性？wayland就别说了。。。 更新的unity？新的内核？新的firefox？新的liberoffice？饶了我吧。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 alien_hjy — 2012-10-18 20:28
<NWMonster> 不过国内还是有不少地下irc的
<Relaed> 自己搭一个不难
<abine1> 你好
<NWMonster> 服务器砸钱啊
<abine1> 在干嘛呢
<Relaed> 呵呵，这倒是
<abine1> 我的电脑被远程控制了
<NWMonster> 国内据我所知道的地下irc其实都是很封闭的小团体搞交流的
<NWMonster> qq不安全
 * maplebeats 腾讯，把我录了吧
<abine1> 饭团
<abine1> 干嘛啊？
<maplebeats> abine1: 才回寝室。。。
<abine1> 我不是abine1
<abine1> 我远程控制住了他的主机
<maplebeats> abine1: 。。。。
<maplebeats> abine1: 你是哪个
<abine1> 他可能在睡觉了
<maplebeats> abine1: abine1又是谁。。。
<maplebeats> abine1: 你怎么知道我是谁。。。
<abine1> 我远程登录他的主机啊
<abine1> 可以查看他电脑
<maplebeats> abine1: 他是谁啊
<abine1> 我的一只肉鸡主机的主人
<abine1> 我在用他的帐号和你聊天
<maplebeats> abine1: ，，，，，
 * maplebeats 无聊
<abine1> 其实我想关掉他的主机
<maplebeats> abine1: 关掉吧
<abine1> 先去里面逛逛
<abine1> 参观一下
<abine1> 菜鸟的电脑
<maplebeats> abine1: rm -rf /吧
<abine1> 走了
<abine1> 不玩了
<abine1> 木有神马东西
<abine1> 木有视频
<abine1> 木有相片
<nicol> hello everyone
<nicol> I am coming
<tcpct> 恩
<tcpct> hello
<kk> tcpct, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<flh> hi
<nicol> ...
<kk> flh, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<nicol> 是不是这些人都是机器人阿
 * maplebeats 是的，我是机器人
<tcpct> 有点意思
<pidan> 我不是:-(
<pidan> 确实
<nicol> pidan: hello 哈哈
<mntcdrommnt> 我不是机器人
<mntcdrommnt> 我在网上
<nicol> mntcdrommnt:
<nicol> mntcdrommnt: mount cdrom mnt
<nicol> 哈哈
<mntcdrommnt> 是的方便一点吧
<nicol> ext 怎么对ssd优化优化呢
<nicol> 我上的是镁光的阿
<mntcdrommnt> ／who
<mntcdrommnt> nicol: 我不明白
<pidan> 你们都在忙什么呢？
<pidan> 好冷清阿
<mntcdrommnt> 没有我在
<pidan> :)
<pidan> 在做什么呢/
 * maplebeats 求推荐动漫
 * maplebeats 我决定开始堕落了
<pidan> 不喜欢看动漫
<pidan> :'(
<mntcdrommnt> 动漫我n
 * maplebeats 算了，继续写我的春菜去
<ddd0gs> 大家好
<pidan> 什么是春菜阿
<ddd0gs> 请问有人做jsf吗
<kk> ddd0gs, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<maplebeats> ddd0gs: 什么问题
<mntcdrommnt>  ddd0gs: 什么问题
<mntcdrommnt> 春菜是什么
 * mntcdrommnt 
<ddd0gs> 最近天气冷多了
<UbuntuTalk> [test] /me
<mntcdrommnt> ddd0gs: 你是里的
<mntcdrommnt> ddd0gs: 你是那里的
<BluebirdShao> somebody, 有人知道如何做出有金属质感的图片吗？
<BluebirdShao> like this: http://imagebin.org/232385
<BluebirdShao> 我安装了 inkscape 和 gimp，有经验的麻烦指一下路
<pidan> 不懂gimp
<flh> 请教，sudo debootstrap --arch i386 squeeze 是安装i386,安装64位的，i386要修改为什么？
<maplebeats> flh: x80_64?
<flh> 是不是修改为amd?
<maplebeats> flh: X86_64...
<flh> 谢谢
<maplebeats> flh: 我猜的。。。
<flh> 是的，上面的不行
<flh> 记得以前用amd,便失败了
<Freebuilder> wps 安卓版
<maplebeats> Freebuilder: 怎么了
<Freebuilder> 能好用吗
<maplebeats> Freebuilder: 一般吧
<flh> 有没有朋友说一下啊？？？
<flh> 高手们上哪去了。。。。。呜，，，，，呜。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 低手滑过
<pidan> 不懂得飘过
<flh> ?
<chuanshuo843> :-D
<pidan> O:-)
<chuanshuo843> :-[
<hamo> roylez: 求猥琐视频啊！
<maplebeats> roylez: hamo 同求
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 推荐两个网盘Linux客户端，Google Drive和Dropbox http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390132 dropbox只给2G？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tenzu — 2012-10-18 21:48
<flh> 什么呀？
<mntcdrommnt> 网盘
<google_360_baidu> 时区
<google_360_baidu> 12.10怎么还没出来啊
<maplebeats> google_360_baidu: 出来了你要装么
<maplebeats> google_360_baidu: unity稳定了么
<jusss> google_360_baidu: 好nick
<Atavg2012> 怎么没人说话
<chuanshuo843> 说什么呀:-/
<google_360_baidu> 我虚拟机实施
<google_360_baidu> 实施
<google_360_baidu> 试试
<mntcdrommnt> Atavg2012: 你要说什么
 * maplebeats 大家来讨论。。。草榴吧
<jusss> maplebeats: 好
<maplebeats> jusss: 好,too
<jusss> maplebeats: 地址是啥
<maplebeats> jusss: 什么地址
<jusss> maplebeats: 草榴地址
<maplebeats> jusss: 自己搜嘛
<jusss> maplebeats: 没上过草榴。
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 用了几天unbutu 舍不得放弃 可是y480装显卡后就崩了... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390170 用了几天unbutu 舍不得放弃 可是y480装显卡后就崩了...本人小白一个，昨天删了unbutu 同时win7有个正版序列号，，纠结.. 统计信息: 发表于 由 bbroot — 2012-10-18 22:13
<xzy> http://184.154.128.246
<Atavg2012> 擦
<MeaCulpa_> .
 * MeaCulpa_ 看来我和Blizzard真是八字不合
<MeaCulpa_> 丫我刚想玩DiabloIII他就退钱给我了
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa_: 美服还是台服
<MeaCulpa_> maplebeats: 美吧
<MeaCulpa_> maplebeats: 有关系么？
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa_: 我和台服有不同戴天之仇
<MeaCulpa_> maplebeats: 我用paypal的，填了个以前住过的美国酒店的地址，丫直接cancel我transaction
<MeaCulpa_> maplebeats: 难道中国人不能美服？我同学都在美服阿
<MeaCulpa_> 还是说必须要先填亚洲，再转去美国？
<MeaCulpa_> 还是说帐号地点无所谓，都能玩得
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa_: 反正美服WOW是必被封号的
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa_: 玩欧服没问题
<MeaCulpa_> 算了，本来就对玻璃渣的游戏无爱，只是想拿D3当微信用
<MeaCulpa_> 我不爽他们从不给理由
<MeaCulpa_> 十几年前UO开始，admin总是尽量说明情况的，从没遇到过玻璃渣那么霸道的，也许他们不是MMO不收月费不在乎
<piggybox> MeaCulpa_: 只要有账号随便用哪里的服务器
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 哦，我不懂，我就填美国...
<MeaCulpa_> 我就一个email, 不想折腾了，还是去老滚V 澡堂子里泡美女吧
<piggybox> MeaCulpa_: 酒店的地址可能会让他们误会是欺诈吧
<ofan> yooooooooo 考试归来
<Freebuilder> 百度输入法，感觉还不错
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: er...也许吧
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 这下我理解为啥taobao代购有市场了
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 我如果填我中国的地址，location如实填，可以玩美服么？可以美金交易么？
 * MeaCulpa_ 看来还是要防中国打钱农名
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: uo 是啥
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: Ultima Online, 你那时候还在吃手指估计
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 擦
<piggybox> MeaCulpa_: real money拍卖所可能只限你地址所在地，也就是亚服。gold拍卖所随便用
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 要完d3？
<Relaed> 还有人在玩d3啊
<Relaed> 这游戏最近变得怎么样了？巫医变强了没
<ofan> 我都不玩了
<piggybox> Relaed: 变奶妈了
<Relaed> MLGBD我首发巫医，太惨了
<Relaed> piggybox: wtf....
<ofan> 法师op 其他都渣渣
<Relaed> 巫医玩到炼狱第二章就不玩了
<Relaed> 已经4个月了
<piggybox> Relaed: 巫医以前是比较惨
<Relaed> 巫医=推熊者
<Relaed> 呕吐流还算OK
<piggybox> Relaed: 现在流行无限蓝红爆狗流什么的
<ofan> wd玩好了还是很强的
<Relaed> 勒个去，不过我还练了个法师
<Relaed> 法师就是亲儿子...
<piggybox> 新的patch wizard被虚弱了好像
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 哦，也是，各地法律不一样
<Relaed> 竞技场除了吗
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 有很多朋友在玩，再说据说wine效果不错，所以想去看看
<Relaed> 没竞技场....就是泡菜游戏
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 但我对Blizzard游戏一向不感冒
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 还是windows/mac吧
<piggybox> 还没
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: linux+wine
<Relaed> 还是SC2好
<Relaed> 好像dota全明星要出了
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 我就是拿DIII 当聊天软件
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 不过看样子不咋的
<piggybox> MeaCulpa_: 聊天软件。。。
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 我从小玩MMO. 就缺少中国同胞陪伴，心里一直有阴影，我玩的游戏往往国内玩的人不多，时区问题，很没意思
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 我记得我玩NWN7年没见过一个中国人
<MeaCulpa_> UO也就是Aussie多，烦
<Relaed> MeaCulpa_: wow美服也是啊
<MeaCulpa_> UO和EQ后来认识不少台湾人
<piggybox> MeaCulpa_: NWN里都说英文，而且都是小房间
<MeaCulpa_> Relaed: 唉，在中国，玩国外MMO很苦，孤独
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 语言没问题，时差是问题，你很难有固定的朋友
<piggybox> MeaCulpa_: 嗯
<Relaed> MeaCulpa_: 还有什么teamspeak欢乐多
<Relaed> 反正美国像leeroooooooy这种人很多的
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 玩MMO最痛苦的是EQ.EQ2, 找不到人组队，升级很慢，所以刚交了朋友，1个月后，人家等级高了，必须离开
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 所以诸多不爽，又不想玩国内那种垃圾游戏
<piggybox> MeaCulpa_: EQ，wow这种没工会你啥也干不了
<Relaed> 好中二..
<Relaed> piggybox: 休闲玩家
<MeaCulpa_> Relaed: 恩，我最早在Linux TeamSpeak还是oss时代，不支持多app占用声卡
<MeaCulpa_> Relaed: 所以TS很二
<Relaed> MeaCulpa_: 我还玩过PlanetSide的美服
<Relaed> MeaCulpa_: 话说很期待PS2
<MeaCulpa_> Relaed: 我也玩过...PlanetSide必须TeamSpeak
<Relaed> MeaCulpa_: 唯一觉得有可能超越wow的游戏
<MeaCulpa_> Relaed: 我记得我做过几个月纯坦克驾驶员
<MeaCulpa_> Relaed: 很欢乐...
<MeaCulpa_> Relaed: TR坦克驾驶员。。。纯驾驶
<Relaed> MeaCulpa_: 我开了一架银河，开海里了。飞机上的的人都wtf!!wtf !!
<MeaCulpa_> Relaed: TR坦克的主炮抛物线太牛...
<Relaed> PS实在太欢乐，我是NC的。凤凰。。。。还有高工高黑的去偷基地
<MeaCulpa_> Relaed: 我还喜欢Ghost躲在山顶扔手雷...看那些狙击手人间百态，狼狈啊
<piggybox> dota2一直beta，到现在都没个确定的发货日，唉
<Relaed> piggybox: SC2 allstar不就好了
<Relaed> MeaCulpa_: Ghost很容易死....
<Relaed> MeaCulpa_: 坦克轰一炮没人的地方也会炸死几个ghost
<piggybox> Relaed: 也只好暂时过度一下了
 * adam8157 开会mode
<Administrator> yeah
<MeaCulpa_> Relaed: 说道反坦克，那默认的火箭其实威力很大
<Relaed> MeaCulpa_: 坦克其实很没用，因为NC很多人都有凤凰......躲在暗地里偷偷的放导弹
<Relaed> MeaCulpa_: 而且一般有凤凰的人往往还会洗一个飞机的点数，先开飞机，然后找个地方放凤凰
<Relaed> MeaCulpa_: 坦克误伤自己人有木有...
<MeaCulpa_> Relaed: 我玩的时候，凤凰貌似有距离限制
<MeaCulpa_> Relaed: 我们TR坦克都是超视距作战，被敌人发现了就走了
<MeaCulpa_> Relaed: NC的坦克是用来战斗的
<MeaCulpa_> Relaed: 我们都是利用抛物线，进行远距离战略打击的
<MeaCulpa_> TR坦克不用来格斗
<Relaed> MeaCulpa_: 坦克非常难开.....一般我会偷VR的电磁骑士......那个比较爽
<MeaCulpa_> 不过我有一次一个人开TR Tank干掉三个NC的tank, 一个人啊...我必须下车上炮塔才有火力的
<MeaCulpa_> Relaed: 恩，专职司机很枯燥，不过很受人尊敬
<Relaed> 可能的，我有一次在TR基地偷了TR的坦克然后上炮台连爆两辆坦克
<MeaCulpa_> NC Tank主炮几乎没有抛物线，就是用来格斗的
<MeaCulpa_> 而TR的Tank，看到敌人，就已经晚了，运气好能撤退就不错了
<MeaCulpa_> PS1 是被那些机器人搞垃圾了
<MeaCulpa_> 否则还是不错的游戏
<Relaed> 一般上线不是攻城就是守城，tank还能在攻城的时候用用
<MeaCulpa_> 现在还有人玩吧，要是我再和SOE有瓜葛，估计就是PS2了
<Relaed> 非常看好PS2
<MeaCulpa_> Relaed: 恩，但是Tank太依赖指挥和信息了，且一旦阵地暴露，立即就要开拨走人
<Relaed> PS1让我知道，如果真的发生战争，我们可能连5分钟都活不了
<Relaed> 动不动就死了，而且怎么死的都不知道
<MeaCulpa_> 是，tank都可能还没出来被直接炸死...
<MeaCulpa_> 点名结束准备出发，然后就壮烈牺牲的时候太多了...
<MeaCulpa_> Relaed: 很多战争游戏过分强调狙击手。PS里狙击手还是很苦的
<Relaed> 我觉得PS是迄今为止虚拟再现真实战争的唯一游戏
<Relaed> 太真实了
<MeaCulpa_> Relaed: 我一旦被狙击的怒了，换Ghost巡山去...
<Relaed> 狙击手2b啊
<Relaed> ghost上去小刀子捅啊
<MeaCulpa_> 活靶子，蚊子和Ghost的活靶子
<MeaCulpa_> Relaed: 我抛物线强，两个手雷干死
<MeaCulpa_> Relaed: 100米外手雷
<MeaCulpa_> Relaed: 站山顶一动不动，玩抛物线...
<Relaed> 我一般是ghost空降到人家小哨所
 * MeaCulpa_ 喜欢任何有抛物线的武器....那个gernade launcher也不错
<Relaed> 顶上一圈杀光
<Relaed> 然后进到底下炸掉重生仓
<Relaed> 最后hack
<Relaed> hack的时候心脏狂跳
<Relaed> 有Lag就炸到自己了.....
<MeaCulpa_> en, hack 最刺激
<MeaCulpa_> 网游邹是要热闹
<Relaed> 反正除了PS1,没有见过1000vs1000的网游
<Relaed> 如果是魔兽世界估计服务器都挂了吧...
<MeaCulpa_> 魔兽的技术很落后的
<Relaed> 我在想到底是多少人在一张地图上
<Relaed> 有时候会人太多，其他人只能去其它地图的
<MeaCulpa_> WoW成功之处在于在那些东亚的MMO病夫圈子里推广了早已流行多年的MMO社交礼仪
<Relaed> 早期的mud也有的
<Relaed> 不过那帮人已经不玩了
<Relaed> 还有经典的irc跑团
<Relaed> D3的失败在于它一点也不social
<piggybox> MeaCulpa_: 嘿，angry bird也是抛物线游戏
<MeaCulpa_> Relaed: CCP的Dust514本来我看好的，但是挫了
<MeaCulpa_> Relaed: Blizzard 技术差
<Relaed> 现在的B社已经不是我小时候那个业界里程碑了
<piggybox> Relaed: EVE也可以几千人一起混战
<Relaed> piggybox: 那个还不过是船，PS是各种人，枪，载具，海陆空。
<Relaed> piggybox: 就是千人混战的unreal tournament
<piggybox> Relaed: D3的social设计是很失败，完全没有组队动力。直到新的patch出来现在稍微好点
<Relaed> B社让人失望.....D2团队整个出走。
<Relaed> 我最在意的是音乐，他们居然把matt开掉了
<Relaed> D3的音乐彻底比不上D2的
<piggybox> Relaed: 这个只是客户端显示问题吧，对服务器来说是一样的
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: Dust514号称可以和EVE有数据联系，上面飞船在打，下面步兵上...
<piggybox> MeaCulpa_: 那个没玩过，概念上感觉怪怪的
<Relaed> piggybox: stackless python
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 我认识个Designer...不过辞职了
<MeaCulpa_> Relaed: 谁用的stackless py, blizzard?
<Relaed> MeaCulpa_: EVE
<piggybox> MeaCulpa_: EVE的公司用那个
<MeaCulpa_> Relaed: piggybox o
<MeaCulpa_> CCP啊，阿门...
<MeaCulpa_> 他们不是windows server么
<MeaCulpa_> windows 跑在Dell Blade上
<Relaed> windows server ......
<MeaCulpa_> CCP技术也很一般的
<MeaCulpa_> 我去面试过
<MeaCulpa_> SQL Server的干活
<piggybox> MeaCulpa_: 这就不知道了，你再爆些内幕
<MeaCulpa_> SQL Server支持clustering的时候已经很晚了，clustering也是个过时的破烂
<Relaed> 现在他们怎么在windows上处理并发
<Relaed> nodejs?
<MeaCulpa_> 我原本想去做他们DB dev 之类，但是那里面的时候太热了，偶完全无心，走人了
<MeaCulpa_> Relaed: 并发，靠自己的服务器端啊，数据和app完全分开的
<MeaCulpa_> app有高人写，但是DB那头就比较烂了，完全靠SQL Server
<MeaCulpa_> 当然一定要有自己的mem cache机制之类
<MeaCulpa_> 但绝对比现在的网站技术落后
<Relaed> 你说游戏的API?
<MeaCulpa_> Relaed: 我说并发...
<Relaed> 哦....
<MeaCulpa_> Relaed: 自己从socket写起
<piggybox> MeaCulpa_: CCP不像Blizzard那么有钱用Oracle
<Relaed> D3还不是经常当机
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: CCP一度灰常有钱的
<Relaed> 玩的郁闷到了极点
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 都烂
<MeaCulpa_> 游戏用那种DB, 都是钱多人傻
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: CCP旅游是全球一起出动的...据说比如上海和伦敦的人，一起去巴拿马玩
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 当然，一水的美工和designer, 程序员我就不知道待遇如何了
<Relaed> 现在游戏业纯靠市场机制的话...pc game就完了
<Relaed> 一帮SB做出来的SB游戏给SB玩
<Relaed> 国产网游神马的
<Relaed> 主机上能玩的就那么几个
<Relaed> 当年我们玩仙剑啊，超时空英雄传说啊，红警星际啊，fallout啊
<Relaed> 这种心情估计现在的人再也不会体会到了
<cleamoon> Relaed, 我可以体会呀，现在玩红警2还是很心潮澎湃
<cleamoon> Relaed, 但是现在品味升高了，追求的游戏类型也不一样了
<piggybox> MeaCulpa_: 都说EVE画面好，我还真没感觉出来，倒是经济系统设计得很夸张
<Relaed> cleamoon: 消费者的品味是marketing的产物.....
<piggybox> Relaed: 这几年玩得不多，印象深刻的只有两个bio shock和dark soul
<Relaed> piggybox: 能让人完全记住剧情的就那么几个了。
<Relaed> piggybox: 不过d3的剧情简渣到死
<Relaed> Cain居然莫名其妙的死了，唯一的妹纸居然是diablo,泰瑞尔是个黑鬼
<Relaed> wtf !
 * maplebeats 断网！
<Relaed> df
<cleamoon> Relaed, 那是他们，我是很理性的消费者
<Relaed> 有人可以玩wow玩到鱼别丢.... d3是不可能了
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: EVE很残酷
<cleamoon> Relaed, 我倒是觉得那时的感动主要是因为那些游戏代表着和朋友的回忆，要是所有游戏都自己玩就没那么大感动了
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 我lag一下3秒钟损失的东西，市值50美元
<piggybox> MeaCulpa_: 嗯，它的残酷让人影响深刻
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 我的小号打工的矿业公司，是某大联盟骨干工会里的某小喽罗的小号开的...
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 金字塔社会太残酷
<cleamoon> 你们都是WOW
<cleamoon> 的职业玩家？
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: EVE 还有至今还有很多玩家，说明GM保护得当
<piggybox> wow有职业玩家么？
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 国内GM不懂得打击meta-gaming, 那些工会都是一个个游戏挨个刷
<MeaCulpa_> cleamoon: WOW值得“职业”二字么？
<MeaCulpa_> 配么...
<MeaCulpa_> 那么softcore的游戏
<cleamoon> MeaCulpa_, 很明显你们很职业....
<cleamoon> WOW和其他网游最大的不同是什么呀？
<piggybox> cleamoon: 靠游戏为生的才叫职业玩家，定义不能搞错
<cleamoon> piggybox, ......那种人很少吧
<Relaed> 只能说是lightuser
<Relaed> heavy user都是跟了几年公会的人....这种......
<Relaed> 我参加过Morten Core的开荒.....之后就再也不参加开荒了
<Relaed> 还是5人副本好玩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 搞定越南妹子了么
<gebjgd> ofan: 搞定白人妹子了么
<ofan> gebjgd: 木有
<ofan> gebjgd: 在撸，别打扰
<gebjgd> ofan: 遗憾
<gebjgd> ofan: ......
<gebjgd> ofan: 爽么
<ofan> gebjgd: 还木开始，就让你打断了
<gebjgd> ofan: 多刺激冠状沟
<gebjgd> ofan: XD
<ofan> gebjgd: 真专业，不愧为老色鬼
<gebjgd> ofan: 过奖了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我撸的时间比你长
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<ofan> gebjgd: 以后受表扬的机会还是有很多的，再接再厉
<ofan> gebjgd: 甘拜下风
<gebjgd> 啊吾虫又学到了新的知识
<ofan> 老色鬼传精授液初见成效
 * ofan 午睡
<alvin_rxg> 最近又闹事了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 闹什么事？
<alvin_rxg> 四川 红星
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 已经知道了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 国内几乎天天都出事
<alvin_rxg> 下次买二锅头
<Relaed> 4k ppl
<Relaed> 是吗
<piggybox> holy cow, 三星ssd今天半价 http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&docId=1000843141&linkCode=ur2&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=441937901&pf_rd_r=13NP0C8C4SHZF1MN9G67&pf_rd_s=right-1&pf_rd_t=701&tag=siracusa-20
<kk> piggybox,啥网址y Gold Box Deal of the Day: Save up to 50% on Select Samsung Solid-State Drives and Laptops
<gebjgd> Relaed: 你不看新闻的？
<gebjgd> piggybox: 多少钱？
<piggybox> gebjgd: 自己看
<gebjgd> piggybox: 这价格一般啊
<piggybox> gebjgd: 256和新蛋上差不多，128的便宜不少
<gebjgd> piggybox: 128不是早就这个价格了么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ekiga如何配置别的sip？
<alvin_rxg> 不知道啊
<alvin_rxg> android 可以直接打 sip 的呀。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: android我都用voip软件
<kk>  06:20
<MeaCulpa_> E
<archl> 早上好，各位
<Relaed> morning
<piggybox> 早
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-19
<darkx> morning all
<dwjie> darkx: yes
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<jusss> is anyone here？
<kingbo> 早
<UbuntuTalk> [vic wang] 早
<imtxc_> 各位早上好
<jusss> 早
<MeaCulpa> 早
<xeocs> hello
<kk> xeocs, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<xeocs> mei fa fa zhong wen a..
<MeaCulpa> .
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍠ 
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛我的wiki还被人放广告链
<jusss> hi
<imtxc_> roylez_: 主席每天这么早啊
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<roylez_> imtxc_: 必须啊
 * mayli 1210看起来已经发布了
 * mayli 而且发现了这个版本:ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64+mac.iso  
<jusss> mac.iso是啥
<mayli> jusss: for mac的
<tenzu> mayli: 真的?
<jusss> machintosh？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 毕竟现在的 mac 也是 x86 架构的了。
<mayli> tenzu: http://mirrors.tuna.tsinghua.edu.cn/ubuntu-releases/12.10/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64%2bmac.iso
<jusss> tenzu: 你的mac有福了，lol
<mayli> tenzu: i386的可以直接装原版，mac+amd的采用这个吧
<tenzu> jusss: 不过我不打算装
<mayli> 2bmac.iso
<jusss> mayli: 那mac有for ubuntu的没
<mayli> jusss: 黑苹果
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ubuntu 的镜像终于不能刻录进 cd 了。
<mayli> jusss: mac for pc
<jusss> mayli: 黑苹果安装好麻烦
<tenzu> 无论您当前的操作系统是 Windows 或 Mac OS，您都可以用 Ubuntu 取代它们，亦可以选择让 Ubuntu 与它们并存。
<tenzu> 看来是真的
<mayli> UbuntuTalk: server还是可行的ubuntu-12.10-server-i386.iso                       17-Oct-2012 17:29           704950272
<jusss> mac的散热很让人无语
<tenzu> jusss: MBP 13" 还行, 听说iMAC不太好
<jusss> tenzu: 哦
<Relaed> mac mini更差
<tenzu> jusss: 编译个小软件的时候风扇会响, 但是机器并不热
<archl> tenzu: 听说 Ubuntu 在 Apple的移动设备上最低常规功耗是 OS X的5倍。
<archl> tenzu: 早上好。
<tenzu> archl: yo
<tenzu> archl: 无从验证这个5times哪儿来的
<Oooops> tenzu: 会用那系统了不。
<tenzu> Oooops: 还是不会啊, 神
<archl> tenzu:  好象是直接测试电流
<tenzu> archl: 真高科技
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟请教个虚拟机的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390199 用虚拟机将ubuntu安装到移动硬盘后，测试可以从移动硬盘启动ubuntu。 我想问的是，不知道这个在移动硬盘上的ubuntu还能不能在虚拟机中打开呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dc123sky — 2012-10-19 9:17
<Oooops> 机器邮寄过来，我帮你搞定算了
<archl> Oooops: 。。。
<jusss> tenzu: 话说都有了mac的还会要ubuntu吗，ubuntu的那些设计者咋想的
<archl> Oooops: 神也变油嘴了。
<Oooops> 杰杰。乖
<tenzu> jusss: 人家说了, 可以替换OSX或者两者并存
<mayli> jusss: linus是在mac上跑linux的
<archl> jusss: 有吧。比如linus
<jusss> tenzu: 可是没这需求呀。。。都是mac与win并存。。。
<Oooops> linus变化无常的。不足为证。
 * mayli 2012-10-19 09:19:26 (55.7 MB/s)
<archl> jusss: 你可以google一下。
<jusss> mayli: 人家是大神，可是大众不这么用啊
<archl> jusss:  macbook pro ubuntu
<Oooops> 为啥可恨的网盘，都是用破py写的。
<archl> jusss: 以前我曾判断，mac装linux的比例比windows装的比例高太多了
<Oooops>   File "_strptime.py", line 325, in _strptime
<Oooops> ValueError: time data 'Fri, 19 Oct 2012 01:21:12 GMT' does not match format '%a, %d %b %Y %H:%M:%S GMT'
<Oooops> 操死py
<mayli> Oooops: 这个手动改一下就ok了吧
<Oooops> 让enduser改？
<mayli> Oooops: 对的
<Oooops> 好意思。看来真是，忽悠用户最佳选择。
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: :P
<jusss_> 同学的mbp就是mac与win并存
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 你又咋了，不会玩py的regex?
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 比awk差远了。
<Oooops> lol
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: py的regex就应为想完全包括pl的，再加点东西，所以麻烦
<Oooops> 我玩啥。某破软件出的提示。strptime都这么不强壮。
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 找错了老师
<jusss_> Oooops: 你们那现在气温多少
 * MeaCulpa 荷兰人管荷兰豆叫中国豆...
<jusss_> 俺这开始变冷了，
<Oooops> 23-14C
<jusss_> Oooops: 穿褂子了？
<Oooops> .。西北，才穿褂子吧
<Oooops> 不好理解你这意思
<jusss_> Oooops: 你们那不把外套叫褂子吗
<Oooops> 。。
<jusss_> tenzu: 出来给ee解释下咋们这的褂子
<Oooops> 土话应该叫罩衣
<mayli> MeaCulpa: 韩国人叫韩国豆
<pityonline> jusss_: 我们那还有小褂儿
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<Oooops> 天津叫褂子？
<jusss_> Oooops: 罩衣。。。金钟罩
<imadper> oo
<Oooops> 对。南方都练武的
<Oooops> lol
<archl> 褂子？外衣不是？
<jusss_> Oooops: 河北应该都叫褂子吧
<hoxily_lab> //join #ubuntu
<archl> 就是轻薄风衣之类的？
<imadper> Oooops: 各地的医生那衣服也叫....
<Oooops> 轻纱曼舞
<archl> 医生还叫 大夫- 。- 这是 wikipedia说的
<jusss_> Oooops: 医生穿的叫白大褂
<jusss_> Oooops: 据说你们那山比较多，俺还没见过山
<jusss_> 没旅游过
<Oooops> 丘陵。不是山
<jusss_> 不知道爬上山看日出啥感觉
<Oooops> 云贵那边，才是山
<archl> Oooops: 。。。
<Oooops> archl: 你咋了。有啥感想？
<archl> Oooops: 山是什么。
<jusss_> Oooops: 你们省卫视据说被叫马桶台。。。
<Oooops> 独立的土堆啊。 archl
<Oooops> 马桶垫圈，有点像
<tenzu> jusss_: 我真不知道褂子到底是啥
<jusss_> 番茄台，马桶台，还有二奶台，lol
<archl> Oooops: 没爬过高的，只去过不到300m的。
<jusss_> tenzu: 你们那不把上半身外套叫褂子？
<Oooops> 恐高
<jusss_> tenzu: 我还以为河北的都这么叫
<tenzu> jusss_: 饼都似乎是这么叫的, 我家不折么叫
<Oooops> 疼疼教授，你们那边管jj叫啥
<tenzu> Oooops: 叫ee
<Oooops> 不乖
<jusss_> Oooops: 你们那叫啥
<Oooops> 这样的教授，监考就整天搜妹子身。良心坏了的
<archl> Oooops: 叫鸟 叫 jj。
<Oooops> 屌屌 jusss_
<jusss_> Oooops: ...
<archl> Oooops: 在我的印象里屌的谐音是理睬的意思。
<archl> Oooops: 这里的话。
<Oooops> 那不知道是啥地方的土话。 archl
<archl> ”不 diao 你“，就是“不理睬你”
<jusss_> 还记得高中有个选文叫茶馆，里面有句话  屌你个小舅子
<piggybox> 不知道哪里的方言，但听说过这种说法
<jusss_> archl: 好像是害怕的意思吧
<archl> jusss_: 忘记了。
<archl> jusss_: 其实我也不知道
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • gnome-shell怎么去除黑色的标题栏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390200 gnome－shell／窗口上的黑色标题栏太难看，怎么去掉，或换个别的 统计信息: 发表于 由 kegdkiss — 2012-10-19 9:25
<Oooops> jusss_: 你们那边怎么叫？
<jusss_> archl: 我们这是不鸟你
<archl> jusss_: 去了北京才知道真的有人用“奇葩” 这个词。
<archl> 是hamo和huntxu
<archl> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: fastfood
<Oooops> 。。装斯文的蛤蟆？
<archl> Oooops: 这个纯惯性
<Oooops> 日常也惯性？
<archl> jusss_: 不一样么。 鸟和屌
<archl> Oooops: 对啊。日常成习惯。
<jusss_> Oooops: 这个。。。好几种叫法，当然粗俗的叫法还是鸡x
<Oooops> 额
<archl> adam8157_away:  你说 “奇葩” 么？
<archl> roylez 主席，没早饭？
<Oooops> 额。这个时候，问人吃饭没。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 用10分钟准备肉，放微波炉里4分钟，1分钟食用
<Oooops> lol 这破杰杰
<archl> Oooops: 。
<Oooops> 你这意思，，，
 * archl 本来以为自己吃饭足够快，后来才发现，真的吃的足够慢了。
<jusss_> 好长时间没吃早饭了
<archl> Oooops:  。=o = 偶 = 喔
<Oooops> jusss_ 在说鸡吧，你这时候让酷胖微波，，，
<imadper> jusss_: 屌丝都这样
<imadper> Oooops: 早, 神~
<archl> Oooops: 早摆神
<Oooops> 乖
<jusss_> Oooops: arch说的。。。你发错了。。。。
<archl> Oooops: 周末爬山么。
<Oooops> jusss_: 没发给你啊。没冒号。仔细看
<jusss_> Oooops 。。。
<Oooops> 和崽崽骑车，冲山坡。
<jusss_> Oooops: 这个irc难道有语法
<archl> Oooops: 。。。双人自行车？
<imadper> jusss_: 这个真是你么看懂...
<Oooops> 有语境吧。你自己理解错误了。 jusss_
<jusss_> kk: 语法
<archl> Oooops: 以前我有此高中变道从另一个高中旁边走竟然，看到2辆多人自行车，一个4人的，一个3人的。。。
<imadper> jusss_: 很明显,  神是说"jusss_在说屌, 而archl让酷胖微波"
<Oooops> imadper: 94
<kk> jusss_, 你是什​​么样子呢？  ㍡ 
<archl> 微波武器
<archl> 。。。
<jusss_> Oooops: 我理解错了。。。呜呜
<archl> jusss_: 照片拿来！
<archl> jusss_: 你是什么样子呢。
<imadper> jusss_: 没事, 这是硬伤.
<jusss_> Oooops: 破irc客户端
<archl> jusss_: maya都发了，该你了
<jusss_> archl: 现在是手机
<archl> jusss_: 自拍。
<imadper> jusss_: archl 对你图谋不轨~ LOL
<jusss_> archl: 都两个星期没开过机了
<Oooops> 嘛手机，打字还这么快
<jusss_> archl: 一直在win下刷图
<imadper> Oooops: 外接蓝牙全键盘...
<archl> imadper: 我对你图谋不轨
<jusss_> Oooops:
<Oooops> lol 不至于吧
<archl> imadper: 当我奴隶吧
<jusss_> Oooops: 山寨机
<imadper> 我能投这个公司吗~ 我感觉要求好低的呀~  http://special.zhaopin.com/campus/2012/bj/58tc092941/job.html   cc adam8157_away
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 北京五八信息技术有限公司_职位搜索_智联招聘
<archl> Oooops: 蓝牙键盘很多很多
<imadper> archl: 你穿女装才行
<archl> imadper: 笨蛋。要求算啥，进去考试达标才算。
<archl> imadper: 那些要求很多都是扯的。
<Oooops> 嗯。其实要求都低，写多点吓唬人而已。 imadper
<archl> imadper: 女装？是啥。
<archl> imadper: 男女衣服不同么。
<Oooops> 不同啊。你没bra
<imadper> Oooops: 恩, 这倒是.
<archl> Oooops: 哦。反正我没胸。直接看到骨头
<archl> 皮包骨头
<imadper> archl: 考试达标最容易了... 处关系才烦人....
<Oooops> imadper: 搞定女上司
<archl> imadper: 谁叫你往公司里挤。自己搞就不用那么麻烦了
<Oooops> 没经验，没资本，自己搞啥。搞鸭子？
<archl> Oooops: 搞鸭子。
<imadper> Oooops: 搞鸡好一些...
<jusss_> archl: 卖屁股吧
<jusss_> Oooops: 你公司开张了
<jusss_> Oooops: 毕业了把俺招过去呗
<Oooops> 开张好久了。没业务
<archl> Oooops: 。。。
<jusss_> Oooops: 啥类型的
<archl> jusss_: 设计
<Oooops> 广告
<jusss_> archl: 设计内衣？
<archl> jusss_: 恩。
<jusss_> Oooops: 广告。。。
<archl> Oooops: ee写个设计发型的软件吧。
<jusss_> Oooops: 高端呀。。。
<imadper> Oooops: 要不要插画师之类的???
<Oooops> 业务范围，没说内衣。可以设计不。
<archl> imadper: 湖南。
<Oooops> 我想到一个，在马路上画广告的业务。
<imadper> archl: 可以远程....
<jusss_> Oooops: ....
<Oooops> 以后，全球的马路，都是广告
<archl> Oooops: 我讨厌广告:)我要去野外生活
<Oooops> 估计车速，画。可以产生动画效果
<jusss_> Oooops: 小广告都把马路贴满了
<archl> Oooops: 路面广告？
<Oooops> 路面。笨。
<archl> Oooops: 贴在地下的？
<jusss_> Oooops: 阳痿早泄妇科疾病
<Oooops> 是啊
<Oooops> 要gaoji点的
<archl> Oooops: 那种超讨厌，有时是交通指示，有时又是广告
<Oooops> 广告不要看的啊
<Oooops> 只要瞟见，就算有效
<archl> Oooops: 其实，有个破办法，发动人们都去学设计，每个人都喜欢看广告玩-这样就好办了。
<Oooops> 为了大家的交通安全，我决定，路面全部刷上av。大家自觉都慢速行驶了。
<archl> Oooops: 行人死亡率比较高
<Oooops> 而且都自行，不夸道。
<jusss_> Oooops: ...
<piggybox> Oooops: 有伤风化啊
<jusss_> Oooops: 如果人家是gay
<Oooops> 啥。命重要，还是风化重要啊。
<Oooops> 哪里那么多gay哦
<archl> Oooops: 。。。命。。。
<jusss_> Oooops: 你可以考虑刷gay图，这样就减少交通事故
<archl> Oooops: 女的一生气，开车加速了
<Oooops> 行人自觉走天桥。不穿越了
<Oooops> 女的，其实更喜欢看，喜欢比较
<archl> Oooops: 哦。反正我不知
<Oooops> 你和尚啊
 * archl 没问过，只被问过
<jusss_> Oooops: 这里不是号称基窝吗，
<piggybox> Oooops: 速度慢不一定等于安全啊，驾驶员都没在看路况这能安全么？
<Oooops> 那是rf那帮子。 jusss_
<ibodi> 用 google auto drive
<archl> redflag一方基地。
<Oooops> 看啥路况，你不跨道，安全得很的
<archl> jusss_: RH还有自己的IRC基地
<jusss_> Oooops: 还没见过rf的人
<ibodi> 爷们，准备升级了不？
<archl> jusss_: 不过有女的
<Oooops> 要想图片不变形，必须规定的车速
<archl> jusss_: 。。。
<Oooops> rh
<archl> jusss_: 你大脑缺氧了？
<jusss_> archl: 哇咔咔，女人可是稀罕货
<piggybox> 唉，都是基地组织
<Oooops> rf的，最近是没来。说错了
<Oooops> 路面花的，也有利于国防。
<archl> jusss_: 。。。不准提基地了
<Oooops> 让导弹无从下手
<archl> jusss_: 我都跟着变了
<jusss_> archl: 那提草榴吧
<archl> jusss_: 到底啥事草榴？
<Oooops> 疼疼最喜欢草留啥的
<jusss_> archl: 求草榴社区地址
<ibodi> 12.10 有人装了没？感觉如何？
<Oooops> 疼疼就是草留的后台。
<jusss_> 一直没上过草榴社区
<ibodi> 根据历史经验别太冲动哈
<ibodi> 等几天再上
<Oooops> ibodi: 版本不会突变，就像世界不会突变一样。
<archl> ibodi: 等 gnomebuntu
<ibodi> 哦
<archl> ibodi:  unity让我极度不舒服
<ibodi> 好的
<ibodi> 我倒是终于习惯了
<ibodi> 入相随素
<Oooops> 切换窗口，是第一重要的。 archl
<archl> ibodi: 右面的破主题，都不能用中键快速定位了
<Oooops> wm的全部，就是如何快速达到自己想去的窗口
<archl> Oooops: 切换窗口还是取窗口呢。
<ibodi> 就是现在U 常常死机倒是。。。因为都不怎么用了
<Oooops> 所以，quake模式是最好的
<archl> Oooops: 所以吗，gnome shell可以鼠标加键盘直接把窗口放中间。
<Oooops> ç ´shell
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.10里没有受限驱动这一项了啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390203 我的没有，你们的有没有？？？？？？？？？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 weiw33 — 2012-10-19 9:54
<archl> Oooops: quake 换窗口：
<archl> 怎么换？
<Oooops> 看我的配置。几句的quake函数
<archl> Oooops: 你的fvwm？没用过，看了也不懂。。。
<Oooops> 没理解前，是不会动。
<ibodi> 哟。好久不见EE啊。幸会啊
<Oooops> 。。
<Oooops> 其实就是：单实例窗口+Jump&Exec
<ibodi> 江山未改，美人依然
<Oooops> 这谁啊。nnnnd
<maplebeats> Oooops: ????
<jusss_> fvwm换窗口还是很简单的
<jusss_> 俺设置了alt快捷键
<roylez_> Oooops: 蚯蚓早啊
<ibodi> R 早
<archl> Oooops: 为什么你是蚯蚓？
<archl> Oooops: 去学下 奇怪的 安利
<hamo> imadper: 渣渣大象！
<imadper> hamo: 啥??????
<hamo> imadper: 你渣渣不需要理由！
<jusss_> roylez_: 去米国旅游一星期花多少人民币
<imadper> hamo: 你的homo也不需要理由.... 囧rz...
<archl> jusss_:  0
<jusss_> arc
<imadper> 人家还收人民币?~!
<jusss_> archl: 俺希望在有生之年去米国转一圈
<hamo> imadper: 换算嘛...弱爆
<imadper> hamo: check msg
<freeflying__> hamo, 面的如何呢
<archl> imadper: 当把你扒光了都没有美元的时候
<archl> hamo: 去哪里面试了？
<hamo> freeflying__: 不好说啦...5个面试官...不过有3个说觉得还不错...
<ibodi> 祝福好运啊。
<hamo> archl: 侯总地盘
<ibodi> 人生就像一台戏，演好就好；别多计较台下的
<archl> hamo: 那是啥。。。
<hamo> archl: ubuntu的老家
<archl> hamo: 南非？
<hamo> archl: 公司而已...
<hamo> archl: 北京办事处
<archl> hamo: 哦。不是去南非啊
<hamo> archl: 裸姐你又调皮了...
<archl> hamo: 我这几天一直看到 twitter上那个叫 shellex的猫四处觅食。
<archl> 想要被包养
<hamo> archl: 他好像还来百度面试了
 * maplebeats 求包养,too
<archl> hamo: 恩。
<archl> maplebeats: 一个月3000养你行不？
 * hamo 目击！
<archl> hamo: 养不起你啊。。。
<archl> hamo: 你们都太贵了
 * imadper 目击hoho!
<maplebeats> archl: 白拿么==！
<archl> imadper: 你iyeshi。
 * hamo 话题开始变gaoji了...
<archl> maplebeats: 当然是死命的给我工作
<Oooops> roylez: 乐乐。你咋最近不说话了
<imadper> maplebeats: 至少要献身给 archl 吧? 不然干嘛要养你...
 * maplebeats ......
 * archl 抱抱 roylez:
 * archl 熊抱 roylez
 * imadper 主席被人强抱了!
<Oooops> 你抱得起？
 * hamo momo palomino|working 
<`yh> 123
<archl> Oooops: 我能抱动100kg
<archl> 以前我同学 120kg我都能抱动
<Oooops> 金主席俗称金2胖。
<Oooops> 。
<Oooops> 第一胖是酷胖
<archl> 我同学 110kg，177
<archl> 我照样报
<archl> 抱动
<Oooops> 膜拜酷胖。189
<Oooops> .。
<imadper> archl: 你照样爆...
<maplebeats> 爆....
 * hamo 酷胖居然189...
 * hamo 匀我点多好啊！
<archl> imadper:  maplebeats 。。。两个熊猫
<Oooops> 蛤蟆。你咋了
<archl> hamo: 给我肉，让我长矮，匀给我多好
<maplebeats> archl: !!!!!!
<hamo> Oooops: 没事...桑心了...
<imadper> hamo: 没事, 你蹦起来也挺高的....
<Oooops> 蛤蟆乖。你少吃虫子，多吃肉
 * hamo 扣腚去...还一坨活没干呢...不理你们了...
<imadper> Oooops: 虫子不是肉吗?~
<archl> hamo: 我到底要吃多少才能胖！！！
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 吃……虫子？
<Oooops> 那是蛋白质
<archl> 。。。
 * maplebeats 以前我钓蛤蟆的时候，不小心把它扔到了屋顶过
<Oooops> 啊呜虫。。。这死虫子。lol
<Oooops> 我钓蛤蟆的时候。。。。
<imadper> hamo: 多吃这个: http://image.baidu.com/i?ct=503316480&z=0&tn=baiduimagedetail&word=%C8%E2%B3%E6%D7%D3&in=20969&cl=2&lm=-1&st=-1&pn=3&rn=1&di=171249373551&ln=1952&fr=&fm=index&fmq=1350614037375_R&ic=&s=&se=&sme=0&tab=&width=&height=&face=&is=&istype=2#pn3&-1&di171249373551&objURLhttp%3A%2F%2Fwenwen.soso.com%2Fp%2F20100910%2F20100910214557-1763014652.jpg&fromURLhttp%3A%2F%2Fwenwen.soso.com%2Fz%2Fq219830768.htm&W500&H375&T7518&S20&TPjpg
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 百度图片搜索_肉虫子的搜索结果
<Oooops> 饭团，你好强大
 * archl 吊螃蟹
<archl> maplebeats:  蛤蟆好玩么。
<maplebeats> archl: 不好玩，只是闲得无聊
<Oooops> 蛤蟆，俗称知道是啥不
 * hamo 能不这么重口味不？
<archl> Oooops: 蛤蟆不就是俗称了么。。。
<imadper> 癞蛤蟆  cc Oooops
 * maplebeats 哈哈
<archl> Oooops: 那个不就是多了个癞罢了。。。
<Oooops> 传呼蛙啊。。。
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 根本没听说过
 * imadper 你们别老欺负 hamo 了...
<Oooops> 你不看电视的
<maplebeats> Oooops: 你..哪个次元的啊
<archl> 我记得我这里叫蛤蟆叫蟾蜍的
<Oooops> 黄百鸣的传呼蛙？
<Oooops> 记得是那县官的
<Oooops> ？
<archl> 黄百鸣？
<archl> 。。。不知
<maplebeats> Oooops: 求详解
<freeflying__> archl, 吃了额睡，睡了吃
<freeflying__> archl, 或者边睡边吃
<Oooops> 你香蕉
<archl> freeflying不行，脑不思考我就头疼，要不就睡
<Oooops> 传呼蛙是一只被当作信号传递工具的青蛙，其职能类似于现实中的手机，很可爱。比手机健康，无辐射，不用交费，纯天然，尤其是随便就能抓到，还是活
<Oooops> 黄百鸣联合多位明星出演《家有喜事》
<archl> freeflying周日我就去太阳底下爬土坡
<archl> 面积114平方公里，海拔161.5米
<archl> 浮烟山
<Oooops> hamo: 你好伟大，不用交费
<archl> 这也叫山你懂么 ee
<Oooops> 独立的土堆，都是山啊
<hamo> 161.5米也叫山...
<hamo> Oooops: 神果然跟我们不在一个次元
<Oooops> 垃圾山，不也叫山？
<jusss_> 在android上开启screen filter后不能装软件连接不上wifi.好奇挂
<Oooops> 高度无关，只是比较而已
<Oooops> jusss_: 使用我的traytool不。
<archl> Oooops: 话说这样的话，我所在的位置海拔是多少啊。。。
<Oooops> 海拔没用
<Oooops> 相对高度
<archl> Oooops: 有用啊，如果是 100m的话，这山也就 60m高。。
<Oooops> 成都还是盆地啊
<archl> 市区南部坊子区平均海拔65米，中部奎文、潍城平均海拔28米
<archl> 哦。是 大约 30米
 * archl 这么想来，还没去过海拔超过 400m的地方呢-
<woju> http://ms2.clickhere2.com:1935/live/883jia/playlist.m3u8
<woju> 这个电台的mms地址是多少？
<woju> 新加坡的883jia fm
<archl> woju: 就是用 m3u8 可以吧。我的手机能支持
<Oooops> 那不都在m3u8文件里面嘛
<hamo> adam8157_away: 基蛋你又PTO了？
<archl> hamo: 什么时候就任啊。
<woju> archl: 不能用mplayer播放
<hamo> archl: 啥？
 * mayli 话说好像android不支持ad-hoc的无线
<archl> hamo: 去侯总那里
<Oooops> mayli: 你跳河去
<hamo> archl: 那哪知道啊
<Oooops> 蛤蟆？
<hamo> archl: 等消息吧...
<archl> freeflying: 内部消息
<hamo> Oooops: 神...
<Oooops> 真跳候老板那？
<syq> 俩网卡，都用的dhcp，如何只使用eth1得到的dns？
<syq> 不是用eth2的dns？
<hamo> syq: 改/etc/resolve.conf
<jusss_> Oooops: traytool for ？
<hamo> Oooops: 面了呢..
<archl> jusss_: fvwm
<hamo> Oooops: 等消息中
<Oooops> freeflying: 以后要去西站到票，就派蛤蟆去。
<imadper> hamo: 那个会被nm动态刷新掉吧
<hamo> imadper: nm这种gaoji的东西...
<jusss_> Oooops: 现在在用trayer
<Oooops> 另类wm，都可以用。 jusss_
<syq> hamo: 这我肯定知道，可是这个是要被resolv。conf覆盖的
<hamo> syq: 问gaoji imadper
<Oooops> 用trayer或者stalonetray的，都应该用
<syq> imadper: ？
<jusss_> Oooops: 在想是不是再搞次wpa supplicant
 * imadper sudo ifdown eth2.
<imadper> ham
<imadper> hamo: 这个方法怎么样?~!
<Oooops> nm吧
<imadper> syq: 你先说, 你用nm了吗?
<jusss_> Oooops: 学下配置。文件
<syq> imadper: 没用，服务器
<hamo> syq: 服务器还用nm?
<Oooops> 执行文件。软件
<syq> hamo: “没”
<archl> imadper: 我发现我们这里房屋只是抗7级地震的。。。
 * maplebeats 服务器嘛，就ifconfig搞定
<imadper> syq: 没用? 那你的resolv是被谁覆盖的?
<syq> imadper: resolve.conf啊
<jusss_> Oooops: 同学的win7连不上cmcced了，我帮他改了下连接类型就能用了
<maplebeats> archl: 7级够了。。。
<Oooops> 不知道cmcced
<syq> imadper: 有个叫resolveconf的包
<syq> Oooops: cmcc-edu
<maplebeats> Oooops: 你还有cmcc?
<Oooops> 饭团这家伙。
<jusss_> Oooops: cmcc是802.1x的不是open的
<maplebeats> syq: cmcc很好连接啊，iwconfig eth1 essid "cmcc-edu"
<imadper> syq: 现在就是让你去该resolve.conf文件呀....
<archl> maplebeats: 环渤海地震带上啊。。。
<Oooops> resolve.conf被替换了的
<maplebeats> archl: 怕什么，到时候拼RP
<syq> imadper: 改了之后重启又给覆盖了
<imadper> syq: 服务器还重启?
<jusss_> maplebeats: 俺的就连不上用iwconfig
<archl> maplebeats: 拼个屁rp，18楼拼死
<Oooops> imadper: 你那套。。
<Oooops> 不是一个系统的
<maplebeats> jusss_: RP。。。
<imadper> syq: 那你写个脚本, 开机之后自动改一下就好了
<jusss_> maplebeats: ....
<maplebeats> archl: 在家里放个降落伞？
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。直接摔死
<jusss_> Oooops: nm的pppd有bug
<archl> 滑翔伞差不多。。。
<Oooops> 没碰到过bug
<jusss_> Oooops: nmcli在cli下打不开。。。
<jusss_> Oooops: 还好意思说自己是nmcli...
<imadper> jusss_: 必须打的开
<maplebeats> jusss_: 我用rp-pppoe
<Oooops> 咋会打不开？
<jusss_> imadper: 俺直接在tty1下打不开
<imadper> jusss_: 我刚试过能打开!!! tty2下面试的...
<Oooops> 这自己的事情。别人的情况说明不鸟啥
<jusss_> 可能是系统的问题
<imtxc_> 被快递气死了，谁帮忙出个招……
<imadper> syq: 直接设置第二个网卡的dns也可以的
<syq> ima
<jusss_> Oooops: 俺是不是也该换个发行版了
<jusss_> Oooops: 一直ubuntu貌似不好吧
<maplebeats> Oooops: 你懂的
<Oooops> 看自己喜欢。只是估计换了，发现更麻烦。
<syq> imadper: 现在的情况是，第一个网卡连公网，第二个网卡连私网，私网上有个dnsmasq 搭的DDNS
<maplebeats> Oooops: LFS是你唯一的归宿
<Oooops> maplebeats: 破饭团，你今天一直说错话啊。
<Oooops> 你啥客户端啊
<imadper> syq: 这你应该去改route吧....
<maplebeats> Oooops: ==!我怎么了
<imadper> syq: 跟dns啥关系?
<syq> syq: resolveconf出来了三个nameserver，前两个是外网的
<jusss_> Oooops: 总得要折腾几次吗，要不俺这菜鸟。咋。成长
<hamo> syq: 这个要写路由表了吧？
<syq> imadper: 路由没有问题
<imadper> syq: 你看, 连gaoji homo都说是route的问题
<Oooops> jusss_: 你虚拟机跑一个先。
<imadper> syq: 贴出来给看看?
<syq> imadper: 路由没问题！！！
<imadper> syq: 不给看就算了.. 别激动呀...
<imtxc_> imadper: 中通黑了我，你说我投诉一下他他们不会报复我吧？
<syq> imadper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1288361/
<imadper> imtxc_: 黑你干嘛?!
<imadper> imtxc_: 果断头粗!
<imadper> imtxc_: 投诉!
<syq> imadper: 结果就是dig anotherhost.localnet 直接使用了根域名服务器，而没有使用 192.168.0.1
<imtxc_> imadper: 给人邮了一个手机，3天后我查询不到问他们他们才给我发出去，在快递员手里呆了三天。
<imadper> syq: 所以我才想看route表
<syq> imadper: 跟路由表有什么关系嘛
<imtxc_> syq: 你就给他看看嘛……
<syq> imadper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1288366/
<imtxc_> syq: 小气
<maplebeats> syq: 你这是在上无线还是有线？
<jyfl987_> imtxc_: 可以邮个冰块
<imadper> hamo: 看那个路由表.. 感觉就是不对吧...
<syq> maplebeats: 有线啊
<syq> imadper: 176是外网，192.168.0.0是内网
<imadper> syq: 你默认就走eth1了呀..
<imadper> syq: 176是外网??
<imadper> syq: 193.168.176.0这段网是外网??
<syq> imadper: 现在的问题不是路由，是dig anotherhost.localnet会默认使用外网dns，造成解析不出里
<imadper> syq: 192开头的外网?
<syq> imadper: 测试环境
<imadper> syq: 我知道呀! 你走外网, 用的是0.0.0.0, 走的还是eth1嘛~
<imtxc_> imadper: 那个路由表貌似没问题啊？
<jyfl987_> imadper: 阿蛋呢
<imtxc_> jyfl987_: 冰块人家肯定不收……
<jyfl987_> 有个问题要请教来着
<syq> imadper: 就是走eth1嘛
<jyfl987_> imtxc_: 对了 有办法 不过得夏天
<syq> imadper: eth1是用来管理的，直接往里ssh的
<imtxc_> jyfl987_: 什么办法？
<imadper> jyfl987_: 我怎么知道.
<jyfl987_> imtxc_: 有个什么元素常温是固体 放手上就化了
<syq> imadper: 那只好用个我不喜欢的方法了，改 /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<imadper> syq: 设置network.d里面的文件也可以吧
<kevinyings> 什么是echo $$
<kevinyings> ?
<syq> kevinyings: 就是输出 $把
<imtxc_> jyfl987_: 雪糕？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我怎么没有看到Ubuntu12.10 alternate 的 镜像！？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390212 找了半天，找了个几十兆的. 我的12.04 alternate 的好几百兆呢....... 求地址！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 蓝宇绿 — 2012-10-19 11:07
<kevinyings> syq 确定？
<jyfl987_> imtxc_: 不知道水银是不是 用那个做个模型邮寄
<syq> kevinyings: 呃，不是。。。
<jyfl987_> imtxc_: 夏天的时候  运送过程 搞不好就给你弄化了 然后你就可以折腾他了
<mofaph> 问个离题的问题。在哪里可以申请到 Solaris 的远程机器的账号？
<kevinyings> syq 应该是pid吧
<kevinyings> ？
<kevinyings> 还是父进程的pid
<kevinyings> 我了个去
<xeocs> 问一下服务器版的可以装在U盘上么，？
<kevinyings> xeocs 可以的
<xeocs> 可是在其他电脑上启动后无法联网啊。。
<kevinyings> 网卡什么的看看能不能识别啊
<imtxc_> kevinyings: 记得是父进程的？
<xeocs> kevinyings, 貌似不能。。
<imtxc_> jyfl987_: 这个不靠谱，化了也会在包裹里面留下液体，他们给我一分析 ……
<kevinyings> imtxc_ 应该是的
<kevinyings> imtxc_ 带块咸水做的冰，外套塑料泡沫
<xeocs> kevinyings,如何装一个网卡的全能驱动啊？thx
<kevinyings> imtxc_ 你是送雪糕的?
<kevinyings> xeocs 不知道
<imtxc_> kevinyings: 快递欺负我，我要想办法报仇 。
<xeocs> 有木有人知道？？
<kevinyings> imtxc_ 送堆大便过去
<imtxc_> kevinyings: 我是报仇，不是找打。
<kevinyings> imtxc_ 送堆易挥发尿素过去
<archl> jyfl987_: 要化的迅速？
<imadper> imtxc_: 何必呢....
<archl> imtxc_: 。。。你的照片我想起来就想笑。。。
<archl> lol
<jusss_> imtxc_: 你快递的那个手机有密码吧，没密码就哭了
<archl> maplebeats: 养你的话来不
<jusss_> imtxc_: 加个密码，让他们搞
<kevinyings> archl 你有收集照片的爱好？
<kevinyings> archl 记忆力很好吧，目测20岁
<archl> kevinyings: 我记忆力超级差劲
<archl> kev
<archl> huntxu: 忘了你的样子了。。。
<archl> lol
<archl> kevinyings: 你的照片。。。
<huntxu> archl: 不是有照片麽...
<kevinyings> archl 不是吧，没法你也有
<maplebeats> archl: 干啥啊
<imadper> maplebeats: 鸭子.
<kevinyings> s/法/发/g
<maplebeats> imadper: 滚
<archl> huntxu:  有啊。就是忘记放在哪里了。
<archl> maplebeats: 搞网站，教我。
<archl> lol
<imadper> maplebeats: 我擦! 你被人包养, 还能干嘛...
<maplebeats> archl: ==!谁来教我
<archl> imadper: 你被女人包养了，所以 你算了。
<imadper> archl: 我也想呀....
<archl> imadper: 你有老婆了
 * imadper 当鸭子, 当五毛! 多幸福的人生!
<archl> maplebeats:  .
<archl> maplebeats: 主席。
<imtxc_> archl: 我照片怎么了！！！
<maplebeats> imadper: 这个机会让给你哇
<archl> imtxc_: 我想要笑笑都不让？
<imtxc_> archl: 就你是高富帅
<archl> maplebeats:  imadper  想要在北京。。。
<archl> imtxc_: 。。。
<imtxc_> 得瑟个神恶名
<imtxc_> 得瑟个什么
<jusss_> archl: 你为啥回来了
<kevinyings> imadper 远大志向
<jusss_> archl: 别人做梦都想出去
<kevinyings> imadper 前途无量
<archl> jusss_: 我本来就没想在那里留下。。。
<kevinyings> archl 然后呢？
<archl> kev
<jusss_> archl: 唉
<archl> kevinyings: 然后各种事情发生，待到超时了。
<jusss_> archl: 那里多么让人羡慕呀，
<archl> jusss_: 羡慕什么？消费文化？
<jusss_> archl: 这里 地沟油
<archl> jusss_: 靠，你不吃油不行？
<kevinyings> archl 哥辞职一个月了，还留在公司加班
<archl> kevinyings: 。。。
<archl> kevinyings: 佘帐了？
<jusss_> archl: 安全问题 网络问题 工作问题 教育问题 房子问题 女人问题 。。。
<kevinyings> archl 没人接班
<archl> kevinyings: 。心好。
<imadper> jusss_: 我就不想出去.
<imadper> jusss_: 我出去了, 谁照顾我老爸老妈./
<archl> jusss_: 你会碰到一系列同样的问题。在哪里都是。
<kevinyings> archl 不要，哥要早点离开
<archl> kevinyings: 。
<kevinyings> archl 但是问题的具体形式不一样
<archl> kevinyings: 跑公司某处打砸一次。别人就不要你了。
<jusss_> imadper: 一起带出去
<archl> jusss_: 你要谋杀么。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Xubuntu 、 Ubuntu 的Lts版本什么时候放出来？他们有没有LTS版本呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390215 Xubuntu 、 Ubuntu 的Lts版本什么时候放出来？他们有没有LTS版本呢？ 如标题 统计信息: 发表于 由 guoqiang5277 — 2012-10-19 11:30
<archl> jusss_: 人，真的不是社会动物。而是旧世界动物。
<imadper> jusss_: 让他们那么老了还背井离乡?
<archl> jusss_: 你还小，赶快申请出国留学机会去看看然后决定。
<archl> jusss_: 如果没啥学校，就自己申请交换。
<jusss_> archl: 你要是在农村生活过，你就知道底层生活是多么不容易了，在城市再差也不用你去拔钢筋不用把条过硫酸，不用整天受机器的油熏，
<imtxc_> archl: 怎么的，干嘛要这么拽
<imadper> jusss_: 感觉, 除非香港, 不然别的地方也不是很方便...
<archl> imtxc_: 我怎么了。。。
<imadper> jusss_: 那你随便去个城市就行了呀....
<imadper> jusss_: 深圳人傻钱多
<jusss_> 付出劳动力多的却没高收入
<archl> jusss_: 去找 国外NGO的工作
<archl> jusss_: 。
<kevinyings> jusss_ 同意
<archl> jusss_: 干 安利
<jusss_> 那些整天不干事的却拿高工资
<archl> jusss_: 切。这种事到处都是。
<imadper> jusss_: 你以为就你那里这样?
<archl> jusss_: 只说事实能干什么用？
<jusss_> archl: 所以我喜欢无政府状态，让他妈领导都去吃屎吧，都他妈去。死吧
<archl> jusss_: 跟我。
<archl> 哈哈
<archl> jusss_: 一句很著名的话：1个中国人1条龙，10个中国人1条虫。给中国(自己)人当领导极度不容易。
<jusss_> 有部分人在领导面前跟孙子是的，最讨厌就是军人了 除了杀戮，他们还能干啥
<imadper> jusss_: 抗震救灾, 你以为那些石头是你搬走的?
<archl> jusss_: 。。。
<kevinyings> jusss_ 心有戚戚焉
<archl> jusss_: 军人还能耕种，还能开发武器。
<imadper> jusss_: 基层的军人, 最辛苦了. 拿得也少. 地位还低. 出事了还得去一线./
<jusss_> imadper: 军队就是奴性教育
<imadper> jusss_: 哪儿不是??!!!!
<imadper> jusss_: 内地哪里不是?!
<onlylove> 军队挺不容易的
<kevinyings> imadper 哼，基层的群众就不苦了，没保险，没医疗
 * mayli 看成了:军队就是性奴教育
<onlylove> 你要知道军人的天职是服从
<archl> imadper: 其实哪里都是奴性教育，只是变方向，变商业奴隶和政治奴隶——都是一样。
<archl> 恩。
<kevinyings> archl 同意
<imadper> archl: 对呀, 我就觉得都一样.
<imadper> archl: 不过基层的军人更辛苦一些.
<jusss_> 那现在人类。社会依然是奴隶社会喽
<archl> 军人绝对奴性教育- 这点全世界都统一。。。否则怎么指挥？
<archl> jusss_: 对。
<archl> jusss_: 你要怎么办？
<jusss_> archl: 那还是让我们变成monkey吧
<archl> jusss_: 我一直认为超难，我很厌世。
<archl> jusss_: 但是我喜欢笑。
<archl> jusss_: 要改变社会，就要所有人都喜欢学习，明白道理。你学 jyf1987就好了
<onlylove> 有些时候……还是无知一点的好……总会有这样活着那样的事情
<jusss_> 还是鲁迅那句话 国人骨子里都是有。。的
<kingbo> 想买个手机，大家推荐下，4寸以上、wifi、移动卡
<archl> jusss_: 靠，鲁迅的话你还说-鲁迅的所有劣根性我都有！
<archl> 谁没有？
<imadper> kingbo: 不说预算...
<imadper> kingbo: 给你推荐1000的还是4000的....
<archl> kingbo: 看联想
<kingbo> imadper: 2000内的
<archl> kingbo: 联想
<imadper> kingbo: http://www.smzdm.com/an-upgraded-version-of-the-large-v-amoi-n821-3g-mobile-android4-04-5-inch-ips-dual-core-dual-sim-dual-standby-2050-ma-battery-999-yuan.html
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: 大V升级版来了：夏新 N821 3G手机（Android4.0/4.5寸IPS/双核/双卡双待/2050毫安电池）　999元包邮»什么值得买
<imadper> archl: 联想在我大夏新面前弱爆了!
<archl> imadper: 保修
<archl> imadper: 在店里买容易买。
<kingbo> imadper: 差异多大？
<cfy> Oooops: 在？
<imadper> kingbo: 看跟哪款比了吧.
<imadper> cfy: 早
<cfy> imadper: 大师早
<kingbo> imadper: 谢谢，我先比较一下
<imadper> kingbo: 不用.
<archl> cfy: 蹭饭丫
<archl> cfy: 还没毕业吗？
<cfy> archl: 罗杰
<cfy> archl: 毕业中。。。
 * imadper 不是叫插飞燕吗?
<onlylove> 国产手机……也就那个样了……
<cfy> Oooops: ee.....
<Xtaler> 神马手机
<Xtaler> 是不是安卓的
<Xtaler> 安卓的手机有点反人类了
<Xtaler> 那个变态的输入法
<Xtaler> 还有那些神经的导航键
<archl> 真正好用的手机，i列 5 个横条，左/右面一个可视的竖条。。。
<archl> 足够了
<archl> Xtaler: 你不懂，现在手机那个平台是为了程序开发者赚钱而存在的
<Xtaler> 那个输入法让人摸黑输入的
<archl> Xtaler: 苹果最大的优势是商业互利共赢优势。
<Xtaler> 连选词都没有
<archl> Xtaler: 输入法么你的设置错误吧。
<Xtaler> 搜狗
<Xtaler> 搜猫之类的输入法
 * archl 用的唯一一个android设备是 nexus 7，内置的
<archl> Xtaler: 用自带的。。。
<Xtaler> 蛋疼的要死
<Xtaler> 那手机不是我的
<Xtaler> 人家刚买的
<Xtaler> 一个杂牌的安卓手机
<Xtaler> 700
<archl> 改输入法
<Xtaler> 各种蛋疼就是了
<archl> Xtaler: 我的手机都没有中文输入功能～
<Xtaler> 木有选择接入点之类的
<Xtaler> 呵呵
<Xtaler> 终于明白这坑爹货怎么那么便宜了
<Xtaler> 买手机，一定要亲手试用
<Xtaler> 看看那些菜单和输入法是否顺手
<archl> 买个想要做的品牌的不好么。
<Xtaler> 不然，买回去，用着抓狂了会有一种想砸手机的冲动
<archl> 在意硬件配置干嘛。
<jyfl987_> archl: 你有n7了？
<jyfl987_> archl: 硬件很重要 额
<archl> jyfl987_: 我哥的用过
<archl> jyfl987_: 能慢2s？
<archl> jyfl987_: 大多时候多是你思维跟不上速度吧。
<jyfl987_> archl: 那看做什么了
<Xtaler> 其实那安卓的那几个快捷键就是坑爹的反人类
<Xtaler> 一点都不符合逻辑
<archl> Xtaler: 其他的方式已经被专利了
<Xtaler> 尤其那个返回键
<archl> Xtaler: 专利这种东西反人类
<Xtaler> 你一按返回，它居然返回到功能主页
<Xtaler> 那要那个单独的主页键干嘛了?
<archl> Xtaler: 返回当然要什么都回。就算是功能也不例外～
<Xtaler>   人家要的是返回上一个操作
<Xtaler> 不是返回到主页阿
 * archl 很不熟悉android
<Xtaler> 嗯
<Xtaler> 我不会买安卓了
<Xtaler> 娘的
<archl> Xtaler: 要是没有返回键的机子呢。
<archl> Xtaler: 你买啥？
<Xtaler> IOS
<archl> windows mobile
<Xtaler> WPS
<Xtaler> WP8
<Xtaler> 黑莓
 * archl 还在等 jolla
<Xtaler> 或者那个meego
<archl> 没关系。
<Xtaler> 嗯
<Xtaler> 就是那个JOLLA也可以
<Ein-mobile> 我也在等jolla
<Xtaler> 从诺基亚出来的
<Xtaler> 应该不错
<Xtaler> 安卓就是一个泥巴捏出来的
<archl> jolla 换了 ceo了。。。这么大动作
<Xtaler> 按照苹果的样子捏出来的一个系统
<imtxc_> imadper: 我发现了一个很严重的问题。
<Xtaler> 内部调整
<Xtaler> 那是内部调整
<Xtaler> 要准备发布新手机了
<Ein-mobile> 圣诞节发布
<imtxc_> imadper: 折腾两天买了个耳机，结果我发现我的用途只是PPS看剧……
<Xtaler> 估计JOLLA会崛起
<Xtaler> 一举成为雄霸一方的巨头
<Xtaler> 至少可以和安卓分庭抗礼
<archl> imtxc_: 。玩游戏吧。
<Xtaler> 而不是跟在孤狗的屁股后面转
<archl> imtxc_: 开发自己的游戏卖吧。
<Xtaler> 采用安卓和微软系统的手机厂商都被限制了
<archl> 看到新闻，苹果已经删除了 java 插件。
<Xtaler> 木有钱途
<archl> Xtaler: firefox os 。太让我失望了。
<Xtaler> JAVA是甲骨文的
<archl> Xtaler: 基本设计就是糟糕。
<Xtaler> 火狐系统刚出阿
<Xtaler> 粗糙是难免的了
<Xtaler> 那时候，苹果手机也是很粗糙的
<Xtaler> 刚出来神马都没有
<Xtaler> 对吧
<Xtaler> 后来慢慢完善了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04有没有可能通过升级成12.10？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390216 这几天升级都没提示可以升成12.10，不知道是不是要重装系统？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 pipep — 2012-10-19 12:01
<Xtaler> 有空折腾树莓派
<Xtaler> 第二代树莓派512MB的内存
<archl> 。
<archl> 初始设计决定未来走向，因为程序是照着初始而作的。
<Xtaler> 嗯
<Xtaler> 慢慢改拉
<Xtaler> 当初那个安卓
<Xtaler> 也是一样
<Xtaler> 安卓系统出来的时候是为全键盘手机设计的
<Xtaler> 后来才改为触控的
<Xtaler> 想组装一台新色主机
<Xtaler> 新的主机
<Xtaler> AMD A10 5800K的APU加速处理器
<Xtaler> 加金士顿的骇客神条16GB双通道内存套装
<Xtaler> 一块技嘉的F2A85X-UP4主板
<Xtaler> 现在没有小板子
<Xtaler> 其实是想要一块ITX的小板子
<Xtaler> 或者是M-ATX的主板
<onlylove> AMD的处理器坑爹啊……就是便宜……
<Xtaler> 不会拉
<Xtaler> 还可以的
<Xtaler> 应该够用了
<Xtaler> A10的
<onlylove> 够用倒是够用……
<Xtaler> E350的都可以跑WIN7 系统了
<Xtaler> 64位的
<onlylove> 反正我如果有机会换机器的话，尽可能考虑intel的
<Xtaler> 还可以硬件解码高清视频
<onlylove> 硬解码……得看高清的码率和fps
<Xtaler> 连蓝光视频也可以流畅播放
<Xtaler> 120FPS
<onlylove> 我的机器不知道为什么有个高清之前可以流畅硬解现在不成了
<Xtaler> XBMC的120FPS
<onlylove> 10M码率，60FPS
<Xtaler> 驱动安装好了
<Xtaler> 选择相应的解码器
<onlylove> windows^
<Xtaler> 嗯
<onlylove> 我就没指望我这4570在Linux底下解码高清
<Xtaler> 在linux下还无法实现硬件解码
<Xtaler> 那显卡驱动不给力
<Xtaler> 我加了一个9500的独立显卡
<Xtaler> 呵呵
<onlylove> 9500……好古老的东西
<Xtaler> 同事在淘宝上买的2手华硕显卡
<Xtaler> 可以在linux硬件解码高清视频
<onlylove> 怎么着也弄个GT240
<Xtaler> 很流畅的说
<onlylove> 多少码率
<Xtaler> 不是我买的
<Xtaler> 码率不清楚
<Xtaler> 我没留意哦
<Xtaler> 那个是个演唱会的视频MKV的封装
<onlylove> 我的机器解码率低和fps低的高清没问题
<Xtaler> 15GB这样子
<onlylove> 但是码率和帧率一上去就完蛋
<Xtaler> 一个视频15GB这样
<onlylove> 15G多久
<Xtaler> 1080P的
<onlylove> 1小时？
<Xtaler> 2个吧
<Xtaler> 演唱会
<Xtaler> 两个小时这样
<onlylove> 哦，那样应该不是很高，一般的24FPS
<Xtaler> 不止哦
<Xtaler> 应该是29.9的
<onlylove> 那也没啥
<onlylove> 又不是59
<Xtaler> 我自己弄的视频720P@60的
<Xtaler> 呵呵
<mofaph> 哪里可以申请到远程 Solaris 机器的账号。
<Xtaler> 就是自己制作的视频
<Xtaler> 搜索
<onlylove> 2分钟100MB的视频，大概就是24
<Xtaler> mofaph: 搜索
<Xtaler> 哦
<Xtaler> 我以前下载一个电影20GB
<Xtaler> 用电驴下载了半个多月
<Xtaler> 下载回来，放不了
<Xtaler> 那时候用的笔记本电脑播放的
<onlylove> 我有个3分钟的视频，231MB，59FPS，10M码率
<mayli> onlylove: 高fps=?
<dwjie> ..
<Xtaler> 笔记本电脑不支持硬件解码
<Xtaler> 现在有个硬件杀手的视频
<Xtaler> 测试视频
<Xtaler> 2160P的测试视频
<kk> Xtaler, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<onlylove> ……
<Xtaler> 如果你的机器能流畅跑的话
<Xtaler> 就会很牛了
<onlylove> 靠……忘了时间了，得出门了……
<mayli> Xtaler: 2kp没啥，我这有4kp的视频……
<Xtaler> 相当于同时开4个1080P的高清了
<mofaph> Xtaler: 我已经搜索过了，或者是我的搜索技巧不好？
<mofaph> Xtaler: 之前提供 Solaris 账号的有 unix-center.net，不过现在关闭了
<Xtaler> mofaph: 哦
<Xtaler> 你干嘛要那个帐号呢
<Xtaler> 不用不行么？
<mayli> Xtaler: 好像看错了，没到4k,3072x4096
<Xtaler> 哦
<mayli> mofaph: 前些天我还问过蒋先生，他说在走备案流程，现在关了?
<Xtaler> 2160P是3840x2160
<mofaph> mayli: 不知道，反正访问网页说备案，但是可以使用 ssh 登陆。不过现在网页不能访问，ssh 也不能访问了
<Xtaler> 也是很牛了
<Xtaler> 去国外的网站找
<Xtaler> 那些就不用备案了
<mayli> Xtaler: 我这个是4:3的
<mofaph> Xtaler: 现在的 ssh 账号不是 Linux 的，就是 FreeBSD 的。
<Xtaler> 嗯
<Xtaler> 能用就行拉
<mofaph> Xtaler: 如果有 Solaris 甚至是 MacOSX 就好了
<Xtaler> 不然，你买个VPS
<Xtaler> 自己安装个SOLARIS
<Xtaler> 那不就得了？
<Xtaler> 你不喜欢用Linux
<Xtaler> 还是你已经习惯了用Solaris
<mofaph> Xtaler: 不是，apue.2e 用到了 4 中不同的 UNIX
<imadper> imtxc: 那给我!
<imadper> imtxc: 我天天听歌
<imadper> imtxc: 我不要440, 我要你的胆放
<Xtaler> http://tech.qq.com/a/20121019/000025.htm
<kk> Xtaler,啥网址y 搜索的大脑：谷歌数据中心探营_科技_腾讯网
<Xtaler> 快去围观孤狗的数据中心
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 12.10的官方源已經包括了RIME http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390221 以各種方式安裝ibus-rime包即可，如： Code: sudo apt-get install ibus-rime 统计信息: 发表于 由 atsivsucks — 2012-10-19 12:50
<imtxc> imadper: 440怎么不要
<imadper> imtxc: 我有131了, 这个风格的我有了
<imadper> imtxc: 所以给我胆放就行了~
<imtxc> imadper: 胆放没一毛钱的作用……
<imadper> imtxc: 没可能....
<imtxc> imadper: 除了音量大点儿。
<imadper> imtxc: 那是你耳朵木..
<imtxc> imadper: 不知道啊，主要是那个耳机太重了，戴着人很累。
<imadper> imtxc: 习惯就好~
<imadper> imtxc: hd650啥的, 也不轻.
<imtxc> t
<imtxc> imadper: 以后你买这个要三思啊，做工…… 不能看
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://amplicate.com/search?q=dbus  你在这里搜索下 dbus / grub2 / systemd / pulseaudio ....
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Dbus - Love and Hate Opinions on Amplicate
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没空...过会儿
<imadper> imtxc: 我的m1是暖声的了, 所以我最好买石放.
<roylez> MeaCulpa: pulseaudio的进程，NI是 -11 ....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 操蛋的玩意
<jlzhang> 我在perl访问一个哈希表，直接print出一个包含utf-8编码的值，没问题。
<imadper> 没问题不是挺好的吗? 你想要他有问题>?
<jlzhang> 但是只要foreach去print值，则显示Wide character in print警告
<jlzhang> 只能关闭no warnings 'utf8';
<jlzhang> 这个警告。
<jlzhang> 会是什么原因产生这个警告呢？
<imadper> jlzhang: 不是吧.. 5.8就没这个问题了吧?
<jlzhang> imadper: v5.14.2
<jlzhang> 好奇怪，直接访问是正常的，foreach访问跳警告。
<imadper> jlzhang: 贴代码, 我执行一下试试可以吗?
<jlzhang> imadper: 弱弱的问一下，贴哪里？
<imadper> jlzhang: http://code.bulix.org/
<imadper> Oooops: 神, perl的问题, 来解答一下...
<jlzhang> imadper: http://code.bulix.org/2f2sem-82319
<jlzhang> imadper: 有跳警告吗？
<imadper> 第一行改成: #!/usr/bin/perl -Mencoding=utf8 试试看? 我没试过....
<jlzhang> imadper: Too late for "-Mencoding=utf8" option at ./dbfm.pl line 1.
<mayli> http://smz.dm/zuC2Uh
<kk> mayli,啥网址y Synology 群晖 DS213air 网络存储服务器（双盘位、无线传输）　3199元包邮赠西数2TB红盘»什么值得买
<imadper> jlzhang: 因为你有两种编码格式吧
<imadper> jlzhang: 你一开始输出的不是utf-8的.
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 红盘？
<imadper> jlzhang: http://code.bulix.org/7ln6dv-82320  你试试, 这样就好了
<imadper> jlzhang: 至少在我这里好了...
<jlzhang> imadper: binmode(STDOUT, ':encoding(utf8)');
<jlzhang> imadper: 恩，我之前也是加了这句代码
<imadper> jlzhang: 恩. 你一开始的中文不是utf-8编码的.
<imadper> jlzhang: 哦, 那不就行了~
<jlzhang> imadper: 不过放到最上面了，造成前面的输出乱码。
<jlzhang> imadper: 谢谢，应该这样写是最好的。
<imadper> jlzhang: 不客气.
<jlzhang> imadper: 不过，我直接print这个哈希表的值，是不会跳警告的。很奇怪。
<jlzhang> imadper: foearch多做了什么工作吗？
<imadper> jlzhang: 额... 没有呀, 就是迭代呀....
<imadper> jlzhang: 问 Oooops 吧
<jlzhang> imadper: 哦
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 十月份各种ubuntu衍生版和最新版linux下载 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390226 很多衍生版本的官方网站比如Lubuntu，都还没有更新，可以先到下面下载。 http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=07506 右边的提示框说明的是各种版本的点击量，排名第二的是Mageia，排名十八的是轻量级 …
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看了...PA  sux
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Linux的声音一向蛋疼
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 神，出来看pl阿
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/why.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Wunschkonzert, Ponyhof und Abenteuerspielplatz
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 闲心来了，看了下底下的评论，一直喷到今年
<mayli> !s bang
<imadper> roylez: http://shortcatapp.com/
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Shortcat - Keyboard productivity app for Mac OS X
<imadper> roylez: 绝对gaoji了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 似乎这作者很喷bzr...看那颜色...
<cap_sensitive> Hi, 我的 iptables 总是阻止 irssi 连接 freenode 7070 端口。http://codepad.org/vIi9PGvZ
<kk> cap_sensitive,啥网址y Plain Text code - 64 lines - codepad
<imadper> cap_sensitive: 换8001
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你这用Debian的情何以堪...
<cap_sensitive> imadper:  是换 freenode 的 8001 端口么？
<imadper> 恩
<TonyChyi> ?
<imtxc_> 。
<cap_sensitive> 不行
<imadper> hamo: 求赠送: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0081ZDVSY/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=joyo0102-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B0081ZDVSY
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Amazon.com: Dell XPS XPS13-9001sLV 13-Inch Laptop (Silver): Computers & Accessories
<cap_sensitive> 学校会封锁 irc 么？我的那个 iptables 规则以前在家里应该是能用的
<mayli> cap_sensitive: 会
<hamo> imadper: 找你蛋蛋壕
<cap_sensitive> mayli: 现在的情况：家中：有 iptables 时能上 irc。学校：不开 iptables 能上；开了就上不了的
<mayli> cap_sensitive: 为啥要开呢
<cap_sensitive> mayli: 神经质+强迫症
<roylez> imadper: 只能mac用，有毛意思
<imadper> roylez: gaoji主席可以写一个呀!
<roylez> imadper: 没空，也没兴趣
<imadper> ...
<hamo> roylez: 搞基渣席
<roylez> hamo: 你记着
<roylez> hamo: 我找到帽子再踢你
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<hamo> roylez: ...
 * hamo momo palomino|working 
 * bluezd 又到周五了，让我欢喜让我忧啊 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 二次启动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390230 原来用ubuntu12.04做的usb系统很好，开机很快就一次进入。 但自己编译了3.4.6内核做的usb系统就有问题了。 系统引导之后等很久才出现系统界面，然后就自动重启才能正常进入系统。 硬盘启动倒是能一次进入，虽 …
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 hamo 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<hamo> bluezd: 欢喜啥忧啥？
<bluezd> hamo: 欢喜放假了，忧是放假了不知道干啥
<hamo> bluezd: gaoji
<imadper> bl
<bluezd> hamo: 哎。。。 人生啊
<imadper> bluezd: 去各大高校找妹子去...
<palomino|working> ....
<bluezd> imadper: 求这方面 tech talk
<imadper> bluezd: 我也没有呀...
<imadper> bluezd: 我也不会呀...
<hamo> imadper: 不会你哪来的妹纸？
<bluezd> imadper: 同问
<imadper> hamo: 反正就是有了!   cc bluezd ...
<bluezd> imadper: 哪个学校妹子多？
<imadper> bluezd: 去各大高校的自习室看书. 看见妹子看啥书, 就问他啥方面的问题
<imadper> bluezd: 北影.
<bluezd> imadper: 我去。。。 看来你很有经验啊 cc hamo
<imadper> bluezd: 如果能找到看c语言的妹子, 你机会就更多了
<hamo> imadper: 求见你妹纸...照片也行
<imadper> bluezd: 肯定是挣扎在编程上
<imadper> hamo: 我都没有!
<hamo> bluezd: 如果是C语言的话，说不准是艳遇...C语言门你知道的
<bluezd> imadper: 哪那么好找啊
<imadper> bluezd: 你都不去找... 就只能一辈子当屌丝....
<imadper> bluezd: 当然, 这是diji方法.
<bluezd> imadper: 求 gaoji 的
<imadper> bluezd: gaoji方法是, 在大学里组织技术讨论组. 会有妹子自动上门求教的....
<imadper> bluezd: 我在中大的时候, 就是这样...
<hamo> bluezd: 贵司搬 侨福芳草地 了？
<hamo> imadper: 招了吧，你妹纸是怎么被你勾搭上的？
<imadper> hamo: 高中同学
<hamo> imadper: ...
<hamo> imadper: 同学都不放过
<imadper> hamo: 我擦....
<imadper> hamo: 滚粗!
<bluezd> imadper: 原来是同学啊～啧啧
<hamo> imadper: 女生你都不放过
<imadper> bluezd:咋了....
<imadper> hamo: ... 你连母蛤蟆都不放过...
<imtxc_> imadper: 你居然真的对同学下手了……
<hamo> lol
<imtxc_> imadper: 怎么能这样。
 * imadper 求毕业论文题目!
<imadper> imtxc_: 你对舍友下手了...
<imadper> bluezd: 没机器了...
<imadper> bluezd: 我有个bug, block我好多天了... 一直没机器测试..
<hamo> imadper: 基于IRC通讯协议的gaoji工具的开发
<imadper> hamo: 好主意!
<imadper> hamo: 分析啥呢?
<imadper> hamo: 或者说, 做点儿啥呢?
<bluezd> imadper: 机器一直紧张啊，我一般周日晚上 reserve 然后用一周
<imadper> bluezd: ..........................................................
<hamo> imadper: gaoji工具啊
<imadper> bluezd: 我上周就排队了...
<imadper> hamo: ...
<imadper> hamo: 具体描述一下?
<imadper> hamo: 类似blued吗?
<bluezd> imadper: 这年头不能靠排队过日子啊
<hamo> imadper: gaoji这种事你肯定比我懂啊
 * MeaCulpa 上StackOverFlow问问题的中国人没节操阿,不给打勾的~~~
<imadper> hamo: 我又不叫homo
<hamo> imadper: 就跟我叫似的
<MeaCulpa> 问了就走，尼玛，好不容易有闲心去赚点分
<imadper> hamo: 那还能是谁叫homo...
<hamo> imadper: bluezd
<ofan> procmail不能指定gid?
<imtxc_> imadper: 那个毕业论文题目很适合你。
<bluezd> hamo: ......
<cfy> jlzhang: print出来的时候，转换下
<cfy> jlzhang: 用encode啥模块，具体啥我忘了。。。
<hamo> imadper: 刚才那题目真心不错
<imadper> hamo: 具体实现什么功能?
<hamo> imadper: 有网络的，也有编程的，最重要的，有gaoji的
<hamo> bluezd: ^^^
<imadper> hamo: 但是, 具体实现啥功能呀?
<hamo> imadper: 写个基于IRC的蠕虫病毒？客户端感染以后连接IRC等候命令
<hamo> imadper: 这个比较gaoji
<cfy> hamo: 基于qq咋样
<imadper> hamo: 这个比较靠谱!
<imadper> cfy: qq难
<hamo> cfy: qq协议不开放
<hamo> cfy: 不好搞
<cfy> imadper: 这样看上去吊
<hamo> imadper: gaoji工具嘛
<cfy> hamo: 你也不知道？
<hamo> cfy: 不知道啥？qq协议不开放你怎么连呢？而且qq不好做多终端，你总不能建个群把每个感染端都加进来吧
<cfy> hamo: 协议
<hamo> cfy: 我怎么会知道
<cfy> hamo: 我搞错了。。。
<hamo> cfy: 你把我当成cherrot了吧？
<cfy> hamo: 是。。。
 * imadper cfy 这就是你不对了.. homo 和 cherrot区别好大的...
<hamo> imadper: 滚粗！
 * cfy ...
<imadper> hamo: 当初你怎么起的名字?
<hamo> imadper: 哥当时不懂gaoji之事
<imadper> ham
<imadper> hamo: 说明你最有潜力, 和gaoji最有缘
<hamo> imadper: 滚！
<hamo> imadper: 哥面试去了，懒得理你们
<bluezd> hamo: 第几面了？
<cfy> hamo: imadper: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/CProgramming/122343
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<hamo> bluezd: 面别人
<imadper> hamo: ==
<imadper> hamo: 上午, xuwang面的怎么样?
<bluezd> hamo: 哦，牛
<hamo> bluezd: C家一天就面了5面...感觉不会在面了
<imadper> hamo: msg告诉我吧
<cfy> hamo: imadper: 感觉c++好像和好像强大的样子
<hamo> imadper: 不告诉你
<imadper> hamo: ....
<imadper> hamo: msg给我嘛~~
<hamo> imadper: 就不
<cfy> imadper: 你会c++不？
<imadper> hamo: ....
<imadper> cfy: 不会....
<cfy> imadper: 不是吧。。。
<bluezd> hamo: C 家就是 C 家啊，不像我们
<imadper> cfy: 真不会...
<cfy> imadper: 好吧。不过c++也还好。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 想学...
<cfy> imadper: 不过，还是有点看不懂。。。。还是cl好。。。
<imadper> cfy: .!
<hamo> cfy: ...
<hamo> cfy: cl这么gaoji 的语言
<cfy> imadper: 感觉还是cl容易用。。。。。。。我template不会，然后就，标准库都不太会。。。
<imadper> boost....
<cfy> imadper: cl即使宏用不好也没关系嘛，
<cfy> imadper: ....
<cfy> hamo: 你会c++么？
<cfy> hamo: 你用c++么？
<hamo> cfy: 不会，过于gaoji
<cfy> hamo: .
<cfy> imadper: hamo: 我感觉c++的string比较好用阿。。。。
<cfy> imadper: hamo: 不过没有类似scanf的功能比较蛋疼
<cfy> imadper: 不过，别的语言貌似也没有。
<MeaCulpa> .
<cfy> imadper: 那C当汇编用。。。
<imadper> cfy: scanf太难了...
<imadper> cfy: 记不住那么多规则
<cfy> imadper: 还好还好，总比没有好。
<imadper> cfy: 这倒是...
<cfy> imadper: iostream怎么格式化。。。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 不过规则太复杂了...
<imadper> cfy: 不清楚....  问
<imadper> cfy: 问gaoji homo
<Oooops> cfy
<cfy> imadper: 貌似只有忽略空白符的功能
<cfy> imadper: 我是没搜到。。。
<Oooops> nnnd mplayer 播放不了摄像头了
<cfy> imadper: 不过，c输入到字符串，管理太麻烦。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Dropbox如何设置文件夹路径 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390235 在VPS上弄了个Dropbox，是解压缩包的形式，运行后然后通过url和账号关联。然后在当前用户目录下创建了Dropbox目录，并且把云端的数据都同步过来了。 但是我不想使用Dropbox的文件目录设置在当前用户目 …
<cfy> Oooops: ......
<cfy> Oooops: 怎么会呢？
<cfy> Oooops: 买uvc的呀
<Oooops> 啥。
<cfy> Oooops: 驱动呀
<cfy> imadper: 要么定死，要么。。。我不知道了。。。。
<Oooops> 本本的摄像头，就是中星微的。
<Oooops> 便宜多了
<imadper> cfy: char*是不方便...
<cfy> imadper: getline不错。。。。。可惜。。。没有对应的scanf("%s",str)
<imadper> cfy: 去找一个第三方的string的库吧
<cfy> imadper: 我看别人都是定死的，或者一行读进来慢慢分析。。。
<cfy> imadper: c++就方便多了
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 读一行的多
<cfy> Oooops: 别说便宜了。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 树莓知道的吧
<imadper> cfy: 知道呀
<Oooops> v4l2: ioctl set mute failed: Invalid argument
<Oooops> v4l2: ioctl query control failed: Invalid argument
<imadper> cfy: 不是你告诉我的吗
<Oooops> ● mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0
<Oooops> 你试试
<cfy> imadper: Oooops: 有没有比树莓性能强大的。开源的，就是能跑debian的
<cfy> imadper: Oooops: can run debian or other linux distribution
<imadper> cfy: 不清楚... 这方面我不了解...
<imadper> cfy: 数梅不是支持3.3的内核吗?
<cfy> imadper: Oooops: 人脸识别的话，树莓不够用。性能
<Oooops> Error: Cannot set norm!
<cfy> imadper: Oooops: 有没有带nvidia显卡的？
<Oooops> cfy: ?
<cfy> imadper: Oooops： 嵌入式设备，带nvidia的，能跑linux发行版的。
<imadper> cfy: 好多手机都有gpu的呀
<imadper> cfy: 你直接给手机写好了
<cfy> imadper: 老师要气死了。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 为啥?
<piggybox> cfy: nvdia tegra那套就是手机用的
<cfy> imadper: 那样太像计算机的了。。。不像EE
<cfy> Oooops: not such driver v4l2
<cfy> Oooops: no such driver v4l2
<cfy> piggybox: 哦？
<cfy> Oooops: 用过tft么？
<liemehoc> eth0和wlan0桥接成br0，跑一个dhcpd分配地址，eth0的网线拔掉后，br0就挂掉了，于是dhcpd也挂掉了，怎么设置成路由器那样，不管eth0有没有接上，都可以工作
<liemehoc> 我用的是hostapd
<cfy> Oooops: imadper: 我还得把结果显示在tft屏幕上
<cfy> Oooops: imadper: 输入好像没啥别的办法了。。。只能键盘了。。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 也可以把结果显示在GPIO上面
<cfy> imadper: .....gpio?
<cfy> Oooops: ee
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 亮了就是匹配成功, 可以登录...
<cfy> Oooops: 嵌入式设备处理能力不够怎么办？
<cfy> Oooops: imadper: 我能搞个噱头，云计算么？
<cfy> Oooops: imadper: 传给计算机算。。。然后传回来。。。。反正树莓有100M网络
<imadper> cfy: .
<cfy> imadper: o...
<imadper> cfy: 这个方法gaoji!
<cfy> imadper: 那我反正能无线网卡。。。。。。还不用插网线。。。
<cfy> 元芳，你怎么看？
<imadper> cfy: 无线网卡速度就不是100m了吧?
<dchxcrow> 有人在emacs中用newsticker么?
<cfy> imadper: 这个我不知道。。。。。其实就传个240x320的图像，然后返回个名字，坐标。
<cfy> imadper: 足够了
<cfy> http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Programming/55240
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu下，chromium使用pepper的flash插件！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390237 当然，使用pepper的flash插件的好处不言而喻 1、下载chrome安装包，解压，得到libpeppflashplayer.so,放入一个自己喜欢的路径 2、 Code: vim /etc/chromium-browser/default ,在CHROMIUM_FLAGS=后面的引号里加入"  …
 * cfy 说实话，有时候os x和ios都挺sb的 cc imadper 
<imadper> cfy: 我倒是不太喜欢苹果的系统. 不过我喜欢ipad
<cfy> imadper: 为啥不喜欢？
<cfy> imadper: 哪里不喜欢
<imadper> cfy: 只能跑在苹果的设备上...
<cfy> imadper: ....... 还有黑苹果阿
<imadper> cfy: 驱动呀...
<cfy> imadper: 系统还是不错的。如果作为个人电脑的话，勉强能用
<imadper> cf
<cfy> imadper: 很像 linux
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 见过别人用, 不过我现在满足了.
<imadper> cfy: arch或者ubuntu我都觉得可以接受了
<cfy> imadper: 其实也很挫。。。
<imadper> cf
<cfy> imadper: air的键盘好破。。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 不知道. 不过觉得有习惯之后, 再去适应别人强加的习惯, 会比较别扭
<cfy> imadper: 质量有问题
<imadper> cfy: 比如, 我的stumpwm就没办法用了...
<imadper> cfy: 不是吧...
<cfy> imadper: 破东西
<imadper> cfy: air是不是也是made in china?
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 你狂面C?
<cfy> imadper: 哪个不是。。。
<imadper> cfy: 我觉得, 这个比air值!  http://www.smzdm.com/dell-dell-the-xps13-9001slv-super-i71-7ghz256gb-ssd-1099-99-send-100-gift-card-or-about-999-99-6510.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y DELL 戴尔 XPS13-9001sLV 超级本（i7/1.7GHz/256GB SSD）　$1099.99（送$100 Gift Card，约合$999.99，￥6510，国内11999）»什么值得买
<imadper> cfy: 2代i7 + 256gssd + 4g ram
<cfy> imadper: 估计air那群人觉得caps lock就是caps lock....
<cfy> imadper: 我这种换成ctrl的伤不起
<imadper> cfy: 我都没换... 之前换过一次, 但是没觉得多舒服....
<cfy> imadper: haoba...
<imadper> 哦, 对, 应该是capslock当ctrl用舒服一些
<imadper> 我想起来了
<imadper> cfy: 唉, 投简历去了...
<cfy> imadper: ...
<imadper> cfy: 真tm烦智联招聘!
<imadper> cfy: 要填好多东西.. 艹... 不投了!
<zhangjg> #include <string>
<zhangjg> #include <iostream>
<zhangjg> using namespace std;
<zhangjg> int main()
<zhangjg> {
<zhangjg>     string soure="This are tow needels in this line";
<zhangjg>     size_t begin=0,end=0;
<kk> zhangjg:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<imadper> zhangjg: 你要悲剧了
<cfy> imadper: 呵呵。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: 求py面试题一道，越简单越好
<imadper> cfy: 我真想说, 这些公司, 找个ftp, 让大家自己上传pdf简历多好...
<cfy> imadper: 还是发email吧。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 是呀...
<cfy> imadper: 还能附件
<imadper> cfy: 就是得附件...
<imadper> cfy: 上次, 去哪个网站来的? v2ex还是啥... 一帮hr讨论, 说凡是建立不是doc格式的, 一律不要!
<zhangjg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1288707/
<imadper> cfy: 然后后面一堆hr说对, 别的格式太难复制了
<zhangjg> 求解惑
<imadper> cfy: 然后我就想说, 这tm2b真多....
<cfy> imadper: 我去。。。。
<zhangjg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1288707/ 求解惑
 * mayli 提问，为啥gnome-shell和lightgdm在静止时都要占用20%和10%的cpu？
<zhangjg> 有人知道c++ string.find（）如何使用的吗？
<zhangjg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1288707/ 求解惑
<zhangjg> 有人知道c++ string.find（）如何使用的吗？
<zhangjg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1288707/ 求解惑
<imadper> zhangjg: http://en.cppreference.com/w/cpp/string/basic_string/find
<kk> imadper,啥网址y std::basic_string::find - cppreference.com
<zhangjg> imadper: 问题是我没发现错误啊
<zhangjg> 输出的结果是这样的：This are tow needels in this line
<zhangjg> [begin:0,end:4]=This
<zhangjg> [begin:5,end:8]=are tow
<zhangjg> [begin:9,end:12]=tow needels
<zhangjg> [begin:13,end:20]=needels in this line
<zhangjg> [begin:21,end:23]=in this line
<zhangjg> [begin:24,end:28]=this line
<cherrot> Oooops: 小姨早～
<cherrot> hamo: dooloo的js源码给不给看？
<cherrot> hamo: 你还在度娘么
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • Ubuntu 12.10原生支持Web应用程序-什么意思？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390242 我是凑热闹的，随便提个问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 tsbtjy — 2012-10-19 15:55
<mao> 大家好啊
<kk> mao, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<mao> 好久没来扯淡了
<mao> 明天有事周末了...
<mao> 又是
<_____aaaa> mao: 年轻人就是水多
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac445927
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 你确定你的手速够快够轻盈么？ - AcFun弹幕视频网
<cherrot> roylez: 乐乐席早  dooloo的js给看源码不
<hamo> cherrot: 在度娘啊
<huntxu> hamo: 渣渣
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂
<huntxu> adam8157_away: 打台球的淡淡
<cherrot> hamo: 明天去你那参加校招去
<huntxu> imadper: 你沒有疊字叫
<hamo> cherrot: 啥部门？
<hamo> huntxu: 渣胡！
<huntxu> Felixonmars: 神喵
<cherrot> hamo: 不知道呢…… 软件研发
<cherrot> hamo: 能给内推个非技术岗位么？
<hamo> cherrot: 啥岗位？
<huntxu> hamo: 食堂大媽
<hamo> huntxu: 滚！
<cherrot> hamo: 产品运营类的
<huntxu> hamo: 你木有帽子
<huntxu> hamo: lol
<huntxu> hamo: 笑你
<huntxu> hamo: 小心我帶著炸藥包路過你樓下
<imadper> huntxu: 啥叠字?
<huntxu> imadper: 你看別人都有疊字的nick
<huntxu> imadper: 就你沒有
<roylez> cherrot: 你想干啥？
<cherrot> huntxu: 糊糊～
<imadper> huntxu: 谁有?
<cherrot> roylez: 学习～ 我现在做前端了……
<imadper> huntxu: 蛤蟆叫啥? 蛤蛤?
<huntxu> imadper: 叫渣渣
<imadper> huntxu: 哦...
<roylez> cherrot: 哦，ui设计会么？
<imadper> huntxu: 那我还真没哟...
<cherrot> roylez: 不会 css好没意思……
<cherrot> dooloo的ui是你写的？
<roylez> cherrot: 给钱不？
<roylez> cherrot: css都我整的啊，多苦啊
<hamo> 。。。
 * hamo 节操啊！
<imadper> roylez: gaoji主席!
<hamo> roylez: 节操啊！
<roylez> hamo: 你这个死缺德仔
<hamo> roylez: 节操啊！
<cherrot> roylez: 不给钱～
<roylez> cherrot: 那不给...
<hamo> cherrot: roylez 你们两个笨蛋！
<hamo> cherrot: roylez 还真信
<roylez> cherrot: 既不给钱，又不出力
<roylez> hamo: 你写了css？
<hamo> roylez:  怎么可能没写过
<roylez> hamo: 你写了comment吧
<hamo> roylez: 毛，不说别的，高亮的css不是我写的啊
<roylez> hamo: 你copy过来的
<hamo> 。。。
<hamo> roylez: 节操啊！
<hamo> cherrot: 看pm
<cfy> .....
 * cfy 高富帅主席 cc cherrot hamo 
<TonyChyi> ㍨
<Fa1c0n> 大家好，为什么我用gimp制作个gif透明突破带锯齿好严重喔！大家有什么好的方法不？
<mao> virtualbox的显卡是虚拟出来的还是用了物理下卡
<mao> 显卡
<ghw> xunii
<ghw> 虚拟
<mao> ok。那在服务器上搞个虚拟玩岂不是很爽
<ghw> 。。。
<hai> ubuntu下有通过内置无线网卡共享网络的方法吗
<hai>  ubuntu下有通过内置无线网卡共享网络的方法吗
<imadper> hai: 有
<hai> 怎么弄呢？
<imadper> hai: 坏席以前写过一篇文章
<imadper> hai: 等我给你找
<imadper> hai: http://roylez.herokuapp.com/2011/08/11/hostapd.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 用hostapd自己架无线AP - @roylez: bizarrely trapped
<hai> 谢谢啊
<hai> ^_^
<cfy> http://roylez.heroku.com/2011/08/11/hostapd.html
<cfy> ....
<cfy> imadper: 找的真快。。。
<imadper> cfy: 直接输入"坏席 hostapd" 就出来了.
<_____aaaa> roylez: 想起你那个hostapd架AP就生气，
<hai> 有什么问题吗？
<imadper> hamo: 对了, 那个mutt-mode, 哪里来的?
<hamo> imadper: mutt自带吧
<imadper> hamo: 路径?
<Felixonmars> 有人找过我?
<hamo> imadper: 你啥发行版？
<imadper> arch
<imadper> cfy: emacs下, 看邮件, 哪个好?
<ugoub> 我的系统启动检测网络时，只有通过有线链接才能检测通过。否则启动后必须手动启用network-manager。怎样让启动时能使用wlan0自动链接呢？
<imadper> hamo: 没找到呀...
<\rs> imadper: offlineimap + mutt
<imadper> \rs: hamo 说emacs有muttmode, 想试试.
<cherrot> imadper: hello
<imadper> cherrot: hi
<hamo> imadper: 我这确实有
<imadper> hamo: 帮我定位一下那个文件...
<hamo> 。
<adam8157> hamo: imadper \rs 你们这些不觉悟的
<adam8157> 直接mutt就好
<\rs> adam8157: 我觉悟的……最近都是用 vim 开发 rails
<imadper> adam8157: 你又pto.....
<adam8157> imadper: .
<hamo> imadper: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/MuttInEmacs
<kk> hamo ⇪ t: EmacsWiki: Mutt In Emacs
<hamo> imadper: 看这里码
<adam8157> \rs: 你最邪恶了 用evil
<imadper> hamo: You can run mutt within an AnsiTerm: M-x ansi-term.  Note that ansi-term remaps your default C-x key to C-c.  这就是你丫的方法????
<adam8157> hamo: 乖, 乖乖mutt cc imadper
<hamo> imadper: 我记得以前用过啊
<imadper> adam8157: pine....
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助，任务栏消失 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390245 ubuntu12.04,装了cairo-dock，然后觉得unity的侧边栏有点多余，于是就卸载了unity，然后发现桌面上部的任务栏消失了，其他一切正常。但是我在选择gnome classical （no effect）时，任务栏又能出现！想问一下这是什 …
<imadper> hamo: 你现在m-x mutt能进去吗?
<hamo> imadper:  原来是我把mutt删了
<imadper> hamo: 实在不行, 我就gnus了...
<hamo> imadper: gaoji
<imadper> cfy: \rs hamo gnus真难配...
<adam8157> imadper: 为毛不用mutt
<adam8157> hamo: 毛儿
<imadper> adam8157: 不能很好的集成在emacs里...
<\rs> imadper: 建议 offlineimap + mutt + notmuch + msmtp
<hamo> adam8157 你妹妹
<adam8157> imadper: 这是病 得电
<imadper> \rs: notmuch在用. 不过mutt独立出来, 总是要开一个新的窗口给他.. 不开心
<imadper> adam8157: ... outlook你用不?
<adam8157> imadper: 初中用过
<mayli> adam8157: 得电～
<imadper> adam8157: wine一个outlook来用?
<hamo> imadper: 忘了怎么搞了
<adam8157> imadper: 你疯了
<\rs> imadper: 所以建議用 tiling window manager，爲常見程序設置 jump-or-exec 快捷鍵
<imadper> hamo: 渣渣....
<cherrot> imadper: 今天你电了么
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 但是还是不开心....
<adam8157> http://packages.debian.org/zh-cn/sid/notmuch-mutt
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Debian -- 在 sid 中的 notmuch-mutt 软件包详细信息
<imadper> \rs: 我已经有不少的raise-or-run了
<\rs> imadper: 什麼wm
<imadper> \rs: stumpwm
 * hamo 你们都是gaoji人啊！
<adam8157> hamo: momo
<imadper> hamo: 快去用awesome
 * hamo 我还是我的gnome3吧...
 * hamo 要是没脑用了，我就买个便宜的macbook air
 * hamo 穷啊！
<imadper> hamo: ...................滚粗!
<imadper> hamo: 最烦土豪说自己穷了!
<onlylove> 9494
<cherrot> hamo: 壕毛
<_____aaaa> hamo: 这太帅了，一直以为要很配置发送接收，直接可以用，操，emacs
<adam8157> hamo: 我要是没了 我就买x230i+扩展坞+显示器
<\rs> imadper: 有哪些？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 用06年的老本本的路过～
<imadper> \rs: 啥有哪些?
<\rs> imadper: rails or run
<adam8157> hamo: 不过你改折腾下工具了, 效率问题
<\rs> imadper: raise or run
<adam8157> \rs: 配置文件是语言的wm一般都支持
<hamo> adam8157 哥用自己的能力保证效率...lol
<imadper> \rs: ff emacs guake(不算) opera bugzilla.... beaker.....
<adam8157> \rs: 实在不行还有quake
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 你买了mba, 配linux不思密达啊, 工作还是不爽, 你懂得
 * adam8157 晚饭是月盛斋的孜然羊肉
<archl> adam8157。。。
<hamo> adam8157 那我就用mac os x
<\rs> imadper: guake?不用urxvt?
<ugoub> hamo: 我用买mac air的钱买了个 翻新的alien ware
<adam8157> hamo: 工作不爽啊
<onlylove> 蛋蛋壕
<hamo> ugoub: 壕现身了
<hamo> adam8157 啥？
<imadper> \rs: 还没用呢... urxvt字体渲染的不舒服. 你没觉得吗?
<hamo> adam8157 你等等，等我下班陪你吃羊肉去
<adam8157> hamo: 你的工作要用linux呢
<hamo> adam8157 我可以赞助筷子
<adam8157> hamo: ... 我买回来的, 马上开吃
<hamo> adam8157 等等我呗
<imadper> hamo: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/GnusTutorial   你访问这个正常吗????
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: EmacsWiki: Gnus Tutorial
<adam8157> hamo: 改天去吃烤羊排
 * adam8157 shan
<imadper> hamo: 我的emacs, 把里面的 :\给替换成了黄色的笑脸了!!!
<hamo> imadper: ...
<imadper> adam8157: 求同去
<hamo> imadper: 果然色大象
<imadper> hamo: 不是emacs, 是ff
<imadper> hamo: 滚粗!
<hamo> imadper: 我这可以上你那网站啊
<imadper> hamo: 看里面的:\, 是不是笑脸!
<archl> hamo: 他那是袋装食品。。。
<archl> hamo: 你去rh突袭检查？
<hamo> archl: 他今天翘班
<archl> hamo: 哦。
<hamo> imadper: 也是笑脸
<hamo> imadper: 再说，这尼玛哪里是笑脸啊？
<archl> hamo: 你去他家。
<imadper> hamo: ................
<archl> 我都不懂那些脸庞的意思。
<archl> :)  :D 有啥区别？
<archl> 对我来说没区别。
<onlylove> ）和D的区别
<imadper> archl: 有. :D说明嘴大. 比如蛤蟆
<archl> imadper: hamo张嘴小的，用 :)
<hamo> ...
<imadper> hamo: ....
 * archl 默默的吃着拌藕
 * archl 制作栗子失败，栗子内部都干了。
<imadper> archl: 栗子呀.. 要放油, 放高压锅里, 加热. 一会儿, 栗子就会都炸开, 很香
<cherrot_> 有人听说过 yicha.cn 易查这个公司么
<cfy> 怎么办被绑架了，自从用了 dvorak,不能换成vim了 cc adam8157 imadper hamo \rs
<hamo> cfy: 那就勇敢的emacs下去
<onlylove> 上学用手机的时候用过易查
<imadper> cfy: ... 那就继续emacs吧
<cfy> hamo: 好。
<imadper> cfy: 难道你还要 hjkl吗?
<imadper> cfy: lol
<cfy> imadper: 用的os x的mail....
<imadper> cfy: dvorak挺好的.
<cfy> imadper: 也在用？
<imadper> cfy: 不过, 我觉得用那玩意儿的人都得电....  cc adam8157
<imadper> cfy: 我才不用呢...
<imadper> cfy: 你出门的时候怎么办? qwert键盘来回切换?
<archl> imadper: 内部都干干干了
<imadper> archl: 用我的方法不会
<cfy> imadper: qwerty打字也不比一般人慢，随便用用
<archl> imadper: 根本咬不动。
<archl> imadper: 屁。。。
<archl> imadper: 普通栗子那样都会更干。
<onlylove> 罗姐还是问下做糖炒栗子的吧
<archl> imadper: 我这些栗子都失水了。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 栗子煲鸡～～
<imadper> archl: 我做过好几次了, 不会的. 你不信算了....
 * archl 把鸡鸭煮汤，然后丢掉
<imadper> archl: 那是你的方法不好, 才使水的
<cherrot> archl: 。。。
<archl> imadper: 你的栗子也是干的吗？
<imadper> archl: 当然不是了!
<imadper> archl: 能吃, 而且好吃
<archl> imadper: 我的这些是干的啊。。。
<imadper> archl: 本来就是干的呀?
<archl> imadper: 没进锅前就是干的。。。
<imadper> archl: 哦, 我不知道我的栗子没进锅是不是干的
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> archl: 就是普通的栗子呀, 不知道是不是干的
<kingbo> 请问xfce4的平铺命令是什么？看窗口管理器内有这个东东
<archl> imadper: 买来15天的离子。
<archl> cherrot: 吃面吃面
<cfy> imadper: http://10fastfingers.com/typing-test/english
<kk> cfy,啥网址y Typing Test English - 10FastFingers.com
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 泡面？
<cfy> imadper: 你多少？
<archl> cherrot: 鸡鸭真的是不能吃的×8× 拿到一只扒鸡。。。我就想到这东西只能喂猫。。。
<cherrot> archl: 我现在终于可以自己做饭了 超级好吃
<archl> cherrot: 。
<archl> cherrot: 换窝窝了？
<cherrot> archl: ...给我寄过来打牙祭
<cherrot> archl: 换了，住到城乡结合部里去了
<archl> cherrot: 。。。
<archl> cherrot: 那是什么。
<archl> 哦。远离了？
<imadper> cfy: 才40
<cfy> imadper: 40?
<imadper> cfy: 恩...
<cfy> imadper: 我是63
<imadper> cfy: gaoji...
<cfy> imadper: 要不换dvorak吧。。。
<cfy> imadper: 但是，我只比80%的人好阿。。。这。。。
<archl> cherrot: 肉贵，40元才能买2斤猪肉，出2盘肉，我立刻就能吃完。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 城乡结合部？ 相当于城中村吗？
<imadper> cfy: 不换....
<cherrot> archl: 就是村子里
<cfy> imadper: haoba
<imadper> cfy: 太小众了...
<cherrot> Ein 都已经出城了  还城中村。。
<cfy> imadper: 不小众，很多系统默认支持dvorak
<imadper> cfy: 大街上的键盘不是呀....
<onlylove> dvorak键盘布局很好用么……
<imadper> cfy: 不过有点儿心动
<archl> cherrot: 上班麻烦啊。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] cherrot 好吧，我是住城中村的。。
<imadper> cfy: taobao都没...
<cfy> onlylove: 看你用啥软件。。。。
<cfy> onlylove: vi*就算了，其他的可以考虑换
<onlylove> cfy: 那我还是不换了
<imadper> cfy: 哪里有呀?
<cherrot> archl: 40分钟～1小时
 * archl 多么希望人类丢掉应该抛弃久之的昼行，明明大白天最适合晒太阳休息的啊
<cfy> imadper: 软件改阿，不是都是盲打的么？
<imadper> cfy: 哦... gaoji...
<archl> cherrot: 哦。比我以前上学差不多。 20分步行+20分坐车
<imadper> cfy: 我还以为你有实体键盘呢...
<cfy> imadper: 我没。。。
<onlylove> 装系统的时候不是可以选择键盘布局么
<archl> cherrot: 学安利，然后每天在列车上讲，然后当额外收入
<imadper> onlylove: 什么时候都可以改
<cherrot> archl: 太没技术含量了
<archl> cherrot: 充分利用已经发明的制度。
<onlylove> 我现在大街上看见安利都绕着走，那天去书店买书居然有人给我推荐安利
<onlylove> 我现在觉得这货比保险还坑爹
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我以前还去过安利，听过培训。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 不过我没做安利就会死
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 就会死/就是
<cherrot> 那培训就相当与洗脑吧
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 差不多吧
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 要多简单的？
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 最简单的 就是 打印hello world啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 安利的产品卖得真心贵
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 一套锅，敢卖到6800
<onlylove> 那已经不能叫贵了
<archl> ein 我家就用着一套 1000 元的
<archl> 安利的锅。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 安利皇后金锅
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 不过那锅还真的不错就是。就是太TM贵了。
<onlylove> 私下里认为只要不是铝锅什么锅都差不多
<archl> onlylove: 这锅的好处就是，贼大：散热平均，可以直接烙饼。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 安利的工厂离我家也不算远。30多公里而已。
<archl> 适合做大锅饭
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我当时差一点就有机会去参观了。。
<archl> onlylove: 不过我上次做栗子把锅搞黑了，我妈生气了
<archl> cherrot:  1000元的锅要是坏了就糟糕了
<kk> 新 深度PK版 • 是我没找到吗？ubuntu主页上12.10的新特性介绍呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390252 以前出个新版本好歹还会把新特性放到显眼的地方，虽然11.04开始就没做过正事，12.04长期支持版没多少新特性也说得过去，这个12.10呢？升级下内核版本号，组件版本，怕写出来普通 …
<onlylove> 这一千块的锅到底哪里值一千块啊
<cherrot> archl: 还不如买个便宜点的   就是铁器而已。。
<archl> cherrot: 你知道。我认为，要买东西，就买特殊的，要不就便宜的。有特殊的，贵了我也买。
<archl> cherrot: 鼓励创造
<cherrot> archl: :D
<onlylove> 推荐罗姐买龙芯笔记本
<archl> onlylove: 有什么特殊之处呢。。。
<onlylove> archl: mipsel架构，卖的巨贵
<archl> onlylove: 相当于换了牌子/构架，在我看来和 arm 的笔记本没啥区别。。。
<archl> onlylove: 功能性。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13276413620   安利皇后金锅 淘宝上卖5590
<kk> UbuntuTalk,啥网址y 美国安利®皇后®锅具21件套 安利皇后金锅正品产品-淘宝网
<onlylove> archl: 有arm的么？
<mayli> onlylove: archl 差别就是比arm还慢
<archl> onlylove:  有吧。
<archl> mayli:  哦
<Xtaler> 神马金锅银锅还是以前的铁锅好
<archl> mayli: 其实如果支持不断插CPU扩展运算速度就好了
<archl> Xtaler: 。。。
<Xtaler> 煮饭很香的
<Xtaler> 少见了
<Xtaler> 现在都是铝合金的锅
<mayli> archl: 你指的是linux内核支持1024核调度
<onlylove> 不锈钢的，怎么可能是铝合金的
<archl> mayli: 不懂不懂哦
<Xtaler> archl: 树莓派可以组成超级计算机呢
<onlylove> 不断插CPU得保证板子上有那么多槽
<archl> Xtaler: 对啊。浪费啊。
<Xtaler> 象乐高玩具一样
<archl> 就像乐高一样
<Xtaler> 堆积木
<archl> 能做成桌子。
<Xtaler> 嗯
<archl> 整个桌子都是计算机
<onlylove> 好像18M有类似的产品
<Xtaler> 拿来当炕子
<mayli> archl: Xtaler 其实，廉价＊大量不一定等于超级计算机，也有可能=超级电热炉，在功耗上开销太大
<onlylove> AS400还是什么的
<archl> mayli: 就是用来当热炉的啊
<onlylove> 这当热炉太奢侈，还要给散热
<archl> Xtaler: 我这里海拔 30米，也用压力锅制作米饭。——电饭锅做的弱暴了。
<archl> roylez 明白吗，你传染我了。
<archl> roylez 金主席胖胖的吗？
<roylez_> archl: 不胖
<archl> roylez 果然是神瞎说
<cfy> roylez_: chairman
<adam8157> cfy: 你得电
<roylez_> archl: http://hcd-1.imgbox.com/acn6ttPs.jpg?st=5ipe9mYeapJzxi1EMCz5aQ&e=1350644017
<adam8157> archl: 他受受的
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<adam8157> =,=
<roylez_> adam8157: 死基蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: 傻乐 哈哈
<archl> roylez 这图很好啊。
<archl> roylez 我一开始还以为是游戏呢
<archl> roylez 这么看来，现在游戏在场景制作上真的可以乱真了
<archl> cherrot: 小兔子
<jyfl987_> for idx in `seq 100`; do echo $idx | dialog --gauge "test" 10 100 ; sleep 0.05; done
<roylez_> adam8157: 重温blade trinity，这片子居然只有5.7分
<archl> roylez_ 我就只看免费电影了
<adam8157> roylez_: 刀锋战士木有内涵
<roylez_> adam8157: imdb的评分完全是被你这种文艺青年给弄糟贱了
<adam8157> roylez_: 我还文艺啊...
 * mayli BT币感觉又要大跌了 http://www.butterflylabs.com/products/
<archl> roylez_ 你还把别人的平均分当会事？10000人说5分，5000人说10分，这东西还是10分。
<archl> adam8157_ 你是2B青年
<adam8157> archl: 罗姐...
 * archl 是疯子
<adam8157> roylez_: 你mutt怎么全文搜索的
<roylez_> adam8157: 现在用inbox-zero了，只用gmail搜索
<roylez_> adam8157: 以前是 ~b
<adam8157> roylez_: .
<italks> uｂｕｎｔｕ12.10怎么样
<italks> 多少人已经安装上了
<archl> italks: windows使用中吗？
<italks> 没
<archl> italks: 和 12.04差不多
 * _____aaaa 年轻人就是水多
<italks> 还是12.04
<archl> 基本没啥差异
 * archl 没用过
<archl> 不过确实应该没啥大区别
<italks> 加入了ｗｅｂ ａｐｐ了
<archl> italks: 你需要吗？
<italks> 无缝嵌入网络应用
<archl> 。。。你需要吗
<italks> 界面是什么样子的还没看见
<italks> 没有需要不需要,体验一下新的特性嘛
<archl> 。
<italks> 我只是个人使用
<italks> 没用uｂｕｎｔｕ办公
<italks> 看你名字?你玩过arch linux吗
<jyfl987_> mayli: 可以买入
<mayli> jyfl987_: ？
<mayli> jyfl987_: 看起来目前市场上还没有人收到过产品
<jyfl987_> mayli: 你刚才说bt币大跌
<jyfl987_> 大跌
<archl> 没用 arch
<_____aaaa> xmodmap ~/.xmodmap 2>/dev/null
<mayli> jyfl987_: 那是如果这ASIC技术能买到的话
 * archl 才知道，原来windows下按住鼠标右键不出菜单，所以采用鼠标手势。
<mayli> jyfl987_: 你说的买入bt币？
<jyfl987_> mayli: 恩
<jyfl987_> mayli: 你们刚才说什么sic?
<jyfl987_> asic
<mayli> jyfl987_: 现在买入不就等于赔了么……
<mayli> jyfl987_: 你要是想买我这有
<_____aaaa> 你也可以用一种通用的办法来移除缓冲区里的任何一部分：首先把光标移动到你
<_____aaaa> 想要移除的区域的一端
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 装了12.10后，无法使用软件更新器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390254 装完系统选择软件更新器更新下系统，然后就是提示“请检查您的网络”，点开详细内容就是下面这一段。 W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 12.10 _Quantal Quetzal_ - Release i386 (20121017.2)/dists/quantal/main/binar …
<_____aaaa> well
<_____aaaa>  
<_____aaaa>  
<_____aaaa>  
<_____aaaa>  
<_____aaaa>  
<_____aaaa>  
<_____aaaa>  
<kk> _____aaaa:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<_____aaaa> kk: 你真有意思!
<jyfl987_> mayli: 你送我我就玩玩
<jyfl987_> mayli: 你不是说会跌么
<kk> _____aaaa, 谢谢你让我笑过。  ㍪ 
<jyfl987_> mayli: 跌到差不多就买呗
<mayli> jyfl987_: 你可以去看看行情
<jyfl987_> adam8157: google那个chrombook要入下不
<adam8157> jyfl987_: 不入
<mayli> jyfl987_: 我上次卖出时的回落是4.x，前些日子涨回了5，现在不清楚了
<mayli> jyfl987_: 如果有ASIC加入挖矿，必然会导致跌啊
<jyfl987_> mayli: 呵呵
<_____aaaa> jyfl987_: 什么时候飞人世锦赛，你去要个飞行服，直接飞到米国买个chrombook去
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 要是续航行 然后不强制要求远程登录 那是不错的
<jyfl987_> _____aaaa: 阿蛋职业提供海外代购
<archl> _____aaaa: 中国的山寨机美国人也买不到
<adam8157> ....
<archl> adam8157 要求提供
<_____aaaa> jyfl987_: 代购也交税啊
<jyfl987_> _____aaaa: 阿蛋有特殊渠道 他是威海的 你懂的
<_____aaaa> jyfl987_: 飞过去不交的
<mayli> 耐操性
<jyfl987_> Exynos 5 Dual整合了两个A15架构核心，主频均高达1.7GHz(之前宣布的Exynos 5250 2.0GHz)，还有128KB一级缓存、2MB二级缓存、增强的VFP(浮点体系结构)、Neon协处理器，DMIPS/MHz(单位频率的每秒百万指令数)比上代Cortex-A9 1.4GHz处理器提高了40%
<jyfl987_> 我感觉这芯片还行
<_____aaaa> jyfl987_: 恩恩
<jyfl987_> 可惜那个续航6.5还是发挥不了arm优势
<jyfl987_> 要不换成mips的 artiv好了
<archl> jyfl987_: linux内核电源管理太差了？
<archl> 或者 Xorg
<jyfl987_> archl: 跟内核没关系吧
<archl> jyfl987_: 不知道啊。
<mayli> 《使命召唤9：黑色行动2》由Treyarch开发。是《使命召唤7：黑色行动》的正统续作。本作将带领玩家进入未来战争。游戏的冲突双方——美国和中国，围绕着稀土资源和恐怖主义的矛盾开启了新一轮的大战。
<mayli> 本作的多人游戏、僵尸模式等核心体验有所改动，动作性大幅加强  ---- 僵尸模式岂不是要打的是自己人
<archl> 将士将是僵尸
<archl> 僵尸模式是什么啊。
<archl> 没玩过那类的
<mayli> archl: 就是小地图的生存模式，对手是没有武器的僵尸
<archl> mayli:  哦。没有武器那么就是谁杀的多，杀的快就赢了？
<archl> 僵尸就只要逃跑就行了对吧
<archl> 让我想起以前看到的一个warsow高手，直接在耍我。。。
<mayli> archl: 不是，使命召唤里的僵尸模式是所有的僵尸都是bot
<_____aaaa> 没人开发个《保卫钓鱼岛》
 * archl 看到那人移动速度已经超越了我的火箭的速度。。。
<archl> mayli: 哦
<archl> mayli: 奇怪的。
<archl> mayli: 玩过 UrT的僵尸，就是所有僵尸队的人都是低重力，可以超级跳。
<archl> 都是打敌人一击必杀。
<mayli> archl: 那是人-人对战，一般的fps对战都是这么设计的
<archl> 而拿枪的打枪一击打四肢 -1/25
<archl> 就是人人对战的僵尸
<archl> 单人杀僵尸么。。。那和原来的多数游戏有啥区别
<CyrusYzGTt> 僵尸模式是不是說明米國承認有殭屍存世
 * archl 的显卡也就玩玩 RTS 游戏了
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你终于活了
<archl> 不是诈尸？
<hamo_aaa> adam8157:  蛋蛋
<adam8157>  hamo_aaa 棍儿刮
<hamo_aaa> roylez_: 基尾
<roylez_> hamo_aaa: 黑毛 啊啊啊
<_____aaaa> hamo_aaa: 你怎么.............?
<hamo_aaa> _____aaaa: 。。。
<adam8157> _____aaaa: hamo_aaa 你俩是一对儿哦
<roylez_> hamo_C: 黑毛 擦
<_____aaaa> adam8157: 无语了，刚正想怎么样搞个钓鱼岛的游戏，肯定火
<hamo_C> roylez_: 嚓...
<hamo_C> roylez_: 看来你不忙了...
<adam8157> hamo_C: 这名字一看就没节操
<hamo_C> roylez_: 快去分享猥琐视频
<roylez_> hamo_C: sanguosha忙呢
<hamo_C> roylez_: 我昨天看那个我《爸爸的好儿子》 看到1点
<roylez_> hamo_C: ....
<hamo_C> adam8157: 推荐给你  《爸爸的好儿子》
<adam8157> hamo_C: 滚粗
<worm> 有人知道Quantal的具体发布时间么？昨天几点发布的？
<hamo_C> adam8157: 这是个电影
<hamo_C> adam8157: 你想哪去了..
<adam8157> hamo_C: 我没想哪去
<mayli> http://photo1.fanfou.com/n0/06/0g/j9_271522.jpg
<hamo_C> adam8157: 你看bluezd就去看了
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> hamo_C: 改天找个地方吃烤羊排吧, 今天想起来馋得不行
<hamo_C> adam8157: 真心推荐...非常好看
<adam8157> hamo_C: 别低估了, 我不看
<adam8157> 嘀咕
<hamo_C> adam8157: 可以啊...说去就去..要不周末？
<adam8157> hamo_C: 哦了
<adam8157> roylez_: 看, 你不在帝都多没乐趣
<hamo_C> adam8157: 哦了啥意思，去不去
<adam8157> hamo_C: 去啊思密达
<hamo_C> adam8157: .
<_____aaaa> 旧都
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 剛吃飯
<_____aaaa> 现有考证“帝都，是对帝国的首都的简称，同样的，王国的首都称为王都，公国的首都称为公都”南京称为旧都，如果是“文革”时代，你该被关了
<hamo_C> roylez_: 反正也买不起房，何不来帝都
<mayli> hamo_C: 这句话明显带有讽刺
<hamo_C> mayli: 亲你想多了亲
<mayli> hamo_C: 反正也买不起房…
<mayli> hamo_C: 多想又何妨
<xiangfu> 无聊。来看看大家的打字速度： http://10fastfingers.com/typing-test/english
<kk> xiangfu,啥网址y Typing Test English - 10FastFingers.com
<mayli> xiangfu: Words per minute (WPM)52
<xiangfu> mayli, great.
<xiangfu> mayli, 我一个朋友。 113.
<xiangfu> 110 左右吧。
<archl> 我腰围已经达到 76cm了。。。靠。
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 手欠弄弄3D现在桌面侧边栏和上面都出不来了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390261 怎么恢复？？求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunsaihehe — 2012-10-19 19:21
<mayli> xiangfu: 我键盘不好使……
<archl> gnome + ubuntu 发布了
<archl> 终于。
<xiangfu> mayli, 键盘有影响。
<archl> 第一个自称正式装备 GNOME 3.6的linux发行版
<xiangfu> mayli 换一个dvorak 键盘试试。
<_____aaaa> 问“为什么广州又称为羊城？”答：“因为广州人爱说‘咩’－－真的!"
<archl> 没见过 dvorak 键盘。。。
<_____aaaa> 你讲咩？
<mayli> xiangfu: Words per minute (WPM)58
<mayli> xiangfu: 怕换完了键盘，考GRE悲剧
<archl> 。
<archl> 厉害
<archl> GNOME 3.6 Ubuntu 为啥不出 DVD
<adam8157> hamo_C: 看来是得再入一把机械键盘了, 在家太不带感
<hamo_C> adam8157: 壕
<hamo_C> > "蛋蛋壕！" * 65535
<kk> hamo_C, 蛋蛋壕！蛋蛋壕！蛋蛋壕！蛋蛋壕！蛋蛋壕！蛋蛋壕！蛋蛋壕！蛋蛋壕！蛋蛋壕！蛋蛋壕！蛋蛋壕！蛋蛋壕！蛋蛋壕！蛋蛋壕！蛋蛋壕！蛋蛋壕！蛋蛋壕！蛋蛋壕！蛋蛋壕！蛋蛋壕！蛋蛋壕！蛋蛋壕！蛋蛋壕！蛋蛋壕！蛋蛋壕！
<adam8157> hamo_C: ...
<adam8157> hamo_C: 像大蒜买的那种国产才300多
<hamo_C> adam8157: 我有个同事买的茶轴的cherry才不到400貌似
<hamo_C> adam8157: 要不就是400出头
<adam8157> hamo_C: mx 2.0
<adam8157> hamo_C: mx 2.0的
<adam8157> hamo_C: 阉割版
<adam8157> hamo_C: 不过手感一样
<adam8157> hamo_C: 样子难看些而已
<hamo_C> adam8157: 阉了啥？
<hamo_C> adam8157: 轴一样不就Ok了
<adam8157> hamo_C: 键帽, 轴是一样的
<adam8157> hamo_C: 样子看起来太像普通薄膜了
<adam8157> hamo_C: http://www.360buy.com/product/613970.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 【樱桃MX-BOARD 2.0】樱桃（Cherry）MX-BOARD 2.0 黑色茶轴 机械键盘【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<kk> 新 开源小工具 • 有没有能用键盘控制鼠标的软件啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390266 换上awesome后我都不想用鼠标了。。但是网页里面有些flash要用鼠标点击的。。 瞬间觉得拿鼠标的手是多么的沉重啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 fnhwsk — 2012-10-19 11:42
<adam8157> hamo_C: 背面倒是很带感 http://comm.360buy.com/bbsDetail/613970_d553ef01-b441-457a-9d6d-7a13d8a846d7_1.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 樱桃（Cherry）MX-BOARD 2.0 黑色茶轴 机械键盘--自己的第一块机械键盘，感觉不错。
<mayli> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNqChN3WHh8
<kk> mayli,啥网址y YouTube - Water Condom Head Balloon - The Slow Mo Guys
<huntxu> adam8157: PES2013 :D
<huntxu> adam8157: 鍵盤半個小時多就把訓練全過完了
<adam8157> huntxu: 我好久没玩儿了, 求被虐啊胡子
<adam8157> 求被虐啊胡子 求被虐啊胡子　求被虐啊胡子
<huntxu> adam8157: 鍵盤還能操作RS
<huntxu> adam8157: 雖然我很少用...
<archl> 。
<adam8157> huntxu: 用红轴玩儿的?
<huntxu> adam8157: 恩
<adam8157> huntxu: 打字游戏两不误?
 * archl 想到上次去踢球，只20分钟就没体力了。。。
<archl> 直接败了
<huntxu> adam8157: 灰常不誤
<adam8157> huntxu: 不错
 * archl 想回到 15岁。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 游戲居多其實...代碼都在本上...
<adam8157> huntxu: 本上敲">"敲得我很不爽 cc hamo_C
<adam8157> @jasey_wang 一二货程序猿发简历， to 的人数竟然有这么多『to hr, xgy, hr, me, syi, careers, teacafe2000, hongjuan, xiazhiquan, chaoyang.che, jobs, tom.m』去你麻痹。
<adam8157> 哈哈哈
<huntxu> adam8157: 現在的代碼python居多 = =
<adam8157> huntxu: gaoji
<huntxu> hamo_C: 你今天發簡歷了？
<adam8157> huntxu: 哈哈
<hamo_C> huntxu: 啥？
<huntxu> hamo_C: 簡歷下次要單發
<huntxu> hamo_C: 居然用web，連個客戶端都懶得裝...
<adam8157> huntxu: 唉...
<huntxu> adam8157: 你失戀了？
<adam8157> huntxu: ... 我"唉..." 某人用web
<jim_han> 每次看到adam都会想起…… 于亚东
<mayli> ᶘ﻿ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ
<hamo_C> ...
<maplebeats> 谁知道怎么联系cherrot
<CyrusYzGTt> 發佈通緝令
<adam8157> maplebeats: 问罗姐
<ofan> 问凤姐
<maplebeats> adam8157:怎么联系罗姐。。。
<adam8157> maplebeats: 问cherrot
 * maplebeats .............
<adam8157> maplebeats: http://www.cherrot.com/about-me
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 关于我 | Cherrot
 * maplebeats 我想知道腾讯三面大概会问些什么
<adam8157> maplebeats: 你干什么, 从哪里来, 要到哪里去
<mayli> adam8157: 这明显是门口保安问的……
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 好有 蟬意 啊。。
<maplebeats> adam8157:==！昨天我不小心和三面的HR谈了会，他好像对研究生情有独终。。。
<adam8157> maplebeats: 我代表小本支持你
<maplebeats> 我寝室已经有一个在三面被腾讯刷过的了。。我不想重蹈覆辙啊
<mayli> maplebeats: 我同学就是小本，现在在腾讯深圳
<mayli> maplebeats: easy
<maplebeats> mayli: 上天保佑
<Freebuilder> 刷了下机，容量翻了一番。误报。
<xiangfu> 有人用烤箱焊过BGA吗？
<maplebeats> xiangfu: .....
<mayli> xiangfu: 托人用烤箱焊过
<maplebeats> Freebuilder: 早晚要成砖
<imadper> xiangfu: 烤箱....
<xiangfu> 我准备买一个。
<xiangfu> 烤烤试试。
<mayli> xiangfu: 结果那人给我焊反了
<xiangfu> 入了5个芯片。已经烤了一个了。用热风枪。
<mayli> xiangfu: 注意方向
<xiangfu> mayli, 嗯。PIN 1
<mayli> xiangfu: good hunting
<xiangfu> 有什么 经验分享？
<mayli> xiangfu: 经验就是注意方向
<xiangfu> 已经烧了一个了。（打错了）
<xiangfu> 温度设置？
<xiangfu> PCB要不要预热？
<mayli> xiangfu: 不是我操作的
<mayli> xiangfu: 我也不知道……
<xiangfu> mayli, 他烤了是多少个PIN？
<genio1> 大家好
<kk> genio1, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<mayli> xiangfu: 不记得了，拆机乐园应该有类似的神人写的教程吧
<ofan> xiangfu: 可行
<ofan> xiangfu: 见过老外搞过
<xiangfu> ofan, 我准备开始了。PCB／芯片都有了。
<xiangfu> 等烤箱到了，就开烤。
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 安装VBOX的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390270 各位高手，我用的是12.04的版本。想用VBOX装个XP，行不行？是不是要先用什么其他的磁盘软件分区啊？这个会不会很困难？可以教叫我吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 米虫00 — 2012-10-19 20:26
<ofan> xiangfu: 用吹风机
<xiangfu> ofan, 今天吹烧了一个芯片了。
<xiangfu> 256个PIN脚的。
<genio1> kk: 你好。今天有空过来看看大家
<kk> genio1, 您好！  ㍬ 
<genio1> kk: 稍等，我先退出一下再进来
<kk> genio1, 谁做你的第一个出口？  ㍬ 
<genio1> kk: 好了，刚才fcitx又崩溃了
<kk> genio1, 你是接受改变。  ㍬ 
<genio1> kk: 哦！？甚么改变？
<genio1> kk: 能否推荐一个命令行界面下的RSS Reader吗？
<kk> genio1, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍬ 
<maplebeats> genio1: ..........
<genio1> maplebeats: 让你无语了是吗
<maplebeats> genio1: 肯定啊
<genio1> kk: 为什么？CLI不是很方便嘛。用惯了就不离不弃了。
<genio1> kk: 抱歉，发错了
<imadper> genio1: kk是机器人
<kk> genio1, 我不能说为什么特别。  ㍬ 
<imadper> genio1: 无语是因为, 你跟机器人聊得太欢了
<maplebeats> genio1: 你和机器人聊得这么high，我能不无语么
<genio1> imadper: 哈哈，谢谢提醒
 * maplebeats Orz
<genio1> maplebeats: 好吧，言归正传，我在找一个CLI下的RSS Reader。以前一直用Canto，用久了想换个了
<imadper> genio1: gnus?
<maplebeats> genio1: 我用的是XP
<genio1> imadper: 我已经N久没敢再碰emacs了，都已经忘光光了
<genio1> maplebeats: 调戏一下机器人还是蛮有趣的，就和调戏SIRI一样
<maplebeats> genio1: 一点也没有趣，感觉就是调戏自己
<genio1> maplebeats: 哈哈，一点小乐趣嘛
<maplebeats> ==！
<imadper> genio1: 大家都被kk调戏过, 然后就对他没兴趣了
<genio1> imadper: 我还是继续用Canto吧，emacs实在太强悍玩不过她
<imadper> genio1: emacs多简单...
<genio1> imadper: 关键是我肯定不如你熟练，用惯了就会不离不弃，只是自废武功多年现在已经看到她怕了。
<imadper> genio1: 那就干啥都用emacs就好了...
<genio1> imadper: 等我把N年前emacs的书有空时再翻出来看看吧
<imadper> genio1: ... 那书都过时多久了...
<genio1> imadper: 家里好像现在就留了一本，我找找
<genio1> imadper: 第三版的Learning GNU Emacs 查～
<imadper> genio1: 看那个不如看emacswiki
<genio1> imadper: 我现在习惯看纸质书，都很少在网上看长篇的手册
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<imadper> a但因处理
<imadper> 打印出来
<roylez_> tenzu: 帽子
<adam8157> roylez_: 您怎么了
<imadper> adam8157: 我投了简历了. 投给一个神奇的网站.
<roylez_> imadper: ....
<genio1> imadper: 坚持每星期看一点，不明白的地方要麻烦你指点了
<imadper> roylez_: 我猜到是要t我了, 不过他要看rss, 难道我要推荐vim吗>
<roylez_> imadper: 也可以啊
<imadper> roylez_: 你用吗?
<roylez_> imadper: 不过看rss好弱
<ofan> imadper: 投啥了
<adam8157> imadper: 啧啧
<imadper> ofan: 一个神奇的网站, 你没听说过?
<roylez_> ofan: 呕饭的，你来了？
<imadper> ofan: 也对, 你没做过国内的地铁..
<tenzu> roylez_: ipad里不会加帽子…
<imadper> genio1: 那你用vim看rss吧
<roylez_> tenzu: 没事了...
<genio1> imadper: 呵呵，从来不用vi的
<tenzu> roylez_: 你肿么晚上还在？
<roylez_> tenzu: 挂着而已。你终于从女王的魔爪下逃脱了？
<tenzu> roylez_: 刚从超市回来，用女王ipad玩玩
<chuanshuo843> O:-)
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 这是求助贴，高手请进 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390273 ubuntu12.04TLS，先上版本 我进入gnome classical，有上部面板与下部面板，怎么让下部面板消失？ 还请大神们不吝赐教 统计信息: 发表于 由 浪子4ever — 2012-10-19 21:02
 * adam8157 今天写了200行没用的代码
<adam8157> 教授走了...
<maplebeats> 教授去见女王了
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀
<adam8157> microcai: 菜博士
<adam8157> jyfl987_: roylez_ 考虑买个树莓派加显示器租个一体机
<microcai> adam8157 ?
<adam8157> microcai: 最近闭关修炼呢?
<imadper> adam8157: 直接买一个一体机多好....
<adam8157> imadper: 买不起
<imadper> adam8157: 等我给你找... 之前看见过小霸王的, hdmi接口
<adam8157> ...
<imadper> adam8157: 直接接电视, 就可以用里面的android
<imadper> adam8157: 找不到了...
<adam8157> imadper: 我见过
<mayli> maplebeats: 今年貌似北京腾讯饱满，北京百度扩招
<microcai> adam8157 en
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 挺便宜的...
<chuanshuo843> :-(好无聊呀
<mayli> adam8157: 树莓派没有国产的A10方案给力
<maplebeats> mayli: 还好我没说去北京。。。
<maplebeats> mayli: 百度扩招又不来重庆招。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 投中标
<imadper> maplebeats: 投红旗
<imadper> maplebeats: 投太极
<CyrusYzGTt>  两个人最后全都问候了一下对方的母亲之后，这才算是消退下来！
<mayli> imadper: maplebeats 太极……水爆了，净忽悠政府钱
 * maplebeats 我会这么做的
<imadper> mayli: 忽悠政府的钱? 政府哪儿有钱
<maplebeats> 摸摸我的钱包。。。
<mayli> imadper: 话说铁道部前些天那个12306
<imadper> mayli: 没讨论技术, 是说让 maplebeats 去混口饭吃. 当然是太极混的好了
<imadper> mayli: 比百度轻松, 而且也有钱
<maplebeats> 我在想，怎么把自己忽悠进去
<mayli> http://www.reuters.com/video/2012/10/08/mixed-mideast-reaction-to-romneys-foreig?videoChannel=2602&videoId=187406842
<kk> mayli,啥网址y South Korean super gun packs hi-tech killing power | Video | Reuters.com
<mayli> 这个东西真的做出来了，而且貌似开始部署了
<mayli> 哨戒炮
<mayli> imadper: maplebeats 万一倒闭了，那可是在自己的cv上浓重的一笔啊
<imadper> mayli: 想这么远? 那入党的那些人, cv上面都是浓重的一笔
<imadper> mayli: 政府不倒, 那些政府背景的公司就很难倒的
<imadper> mayli: 那么多人骂12306, 你看他们在乎吗? 人家就是不怕
<mayli> imadper: 这些公司一般就一锤子买卖，在里面太虚度人生了
<mayli> imadper: 还不如去要饭呢
 * maplebeats 好像X讯确实不怎么招人啊，那明天三面那不是要刷一堆人。。。。我唯一的希望啊
<adam8157> mayli: 把工作当人生是个大错误
<imadper> mayli: 你问问 maplebeats 想去要饭还是想去太极?
<imadper> maplebeats: 要不你也去投神奇的网站, 我今天刚投了
<mayli> adam8157: 诶，可是每天清醒的时候有至少1／2的时间是在工作
<genio1> imadper: 下了，改天再聊，回头我再补补emacs，谢了
<maplebeats> imadper: 哪个神奇网站
<imadper> genio1: bye
<mayli> adam8157: 要饭也是一种职业吧，同时也是一种生活
<imadper> maplebeats: 就那一个神奇的网站吧....
<mayli> maplebeats: imadper 58?
<maplebeats> imadper: 哪一个
<maplebeats> imadper: 我真心不懂。。。
<imadper> 58呀!!!
<imadper> maplebeats: 你火星了...
<maplebeats> imadper: 为什么呢
<maplebeats> 我完全不了解。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: .... ... 你不看广告的都...
<maplebeats> imadper: 我不看电视。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: ... 公交/地铁都是!
<maplebeats> imadper: 另外，我发现离我最近的也要在成都。。。
<maplebeats> imadper: 我不坐公交，不坐地铁
<imadper> maplebeats: 你们离成都很近
<imadper> maplebeats: 而且,  成都妹子很漂亮!!!!!
<maplebeats> imadper: 一般。。。不是很近的说，去两次我就会破产
<imadper> adam8157: 你在成都上班的时候, 竟然没找个十个八个的妹子... 太失败了...
 * maplebeats 今年到底HR面刷不刷人啊，好纠结啊
<imadper> maplebeats: 你到企鹅的hr面了?
<maplebeats> imadper: 恩
<imadper> maplebeats: 高级呀~
<maplebeats> imadper: 纠结，不晓得到底刷多少人。。。
<adam8157> ...
<imadper> maplebeats: 不会刷太多了. 我当初面试的时候, 1k+人一个岗位...
<imadper> maplebeats: 那时候刷的多
<imadper> maplebeats: 后来那帮人都觉得工资不满意, 都拒绝了... 他们才发现刷的太狠了...
<maplebeats> imadper: ==！太过分了
<imadper> maplebeats: 对呀, 只留下最好的, 又没办法给他们有竞争的工资
<maplebeats> imadper: 工资再少我也去。。。今天就业形势太差了
<imadper> maplebeats: 恩.
<maplebeats> imadper: 昨天三面的HR还和我谈过话。。。
<flh> 大家好
 * mntcdrommnt 
<kk> flh, 好.. .  ㍭ 
 * maplebeats 而且好像。。。那个HR是香港的。。。
 * maplebeats 坑爹
 * mntcdrommnt 
<imadper> maplebeats: 为啥是香港的....
<zlei> gtk.gdk.Window 可以捕捉鼠标移动事件吗
 * mntcdrommnt 
<flh> al887集成声卡，linux的驱动搞不定啊
<imadper> maplebeats: 广东人说粤语+说不好普通话太正常了吧...
<flh> 系统是lenny
<maplebeats> imadper: 不知道了，这是我和那几个研究生讨论出来的结果，到底是不是我也不知道
<imadper> al的声卡比较常见吧.... 我idt的声卡都能驱动好...
<imadper> maplebeats: 你跟研究生竞争呀? 那你肯定可以进去
<maplebeats> imadper: 全是研究生。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 研究生水平不高, 眼光高, 要求高, 绝对竞争不过你
<flh> imadper: 用squeeze ubuntu能搞定
<mntcdrommnt> maplebeats: 你是广东人吗
<maplebeats> imadper: 本科生少得很。。
<maplebeats> mntcdrommnt: 我重庆人
<flh> 是不是内核问题？
<imadper> maplebeats: 只要不是ml/dm/ai之类的职位, 绝对本科生有优势
<flh> imadper: ?
<imadper> flh: alsa驱动都有的.
<mayli> imadper: ml=make loooo?
 * maplebeats ....
<imadper> mayli: machine learning
<mayli> imadper: dm=dick man?
<flh> imadper: 用alsa驱动，编译安装行嘛？
<imadper> flh: alsa肯定在内核里, 而且你已经安装了
<imadper> flh: 你现在是找不到声卡?
<flh> 是的
<imadper> flh: lspci能看到吗?
<flh> 用了一天时间了
<archl> maplebeats: 太极？
<mntcdrommnt> 你用alsaconf吗
<maplebeats> archl: 什么太极？
<archl> maplebeats: 刚才看到 imadper 说的
<flh> imadper: 有
<imadper> flh: alsaloop试试.
<flh> alsaloop: command not found
<imadper> flh: 你没装alsa那些东西吧..
<flh> RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
<imadper> flh: 直接装一下试试吧
<hamo_lululu> imadper: 渣象早
<maplebeats> archl: 他们叫我去太极应聘
<archl> maplebeats: 太极是什么
<hamo_lululu> maplebeats: 是做12306那个？
<maplebeats> archl: hamo_lululu 好像是吧
<neaghfoz> 太极有ZF背景么
<adam8157> hamo_lululu: shellex今天去度娘找色狼了
<maplebeats> neaghfoz: 肯定有啊
<hamo_lululu> adam8157: 面shellex，色狼居然不叫我
<mayli> neaghfoz: yes
<archl> adam8157 色狼？
<hamo_lululu> adam8157: 上班了骂他
 * maplebeats 面了这么久，竟然说HR面还刷人，而且是8刷7！我只能无语
<adam8157> archl: 嗯
 * maplebeats 坑爹的腾讯
<archl> adam8157什么是色狼？
<adam8157> hamo_lululu: 色狼确实很帅
<hamo_lululu> maplebeats: 腾讯还招？
<adam8157> archl: nick是sssslang
<archl> adam8157。。。
<adam8157> hamo_lululu:  ‏@shellex
<hamo_lululu> archl: 色狼就是-> adam8157 imadper roylez_
<adam8157> 今天我见到了 @sssslang 哦。好帅的。
<maplebeats> hamo_lululu: 我看他那样子，8刷7的意思了
<archl> 。。。
<hamo_lululu> ...
<mayli> "shellex:话说百度一面，编程题直接在考官的本子上写的。我问伊：我能上网看文档么？他说：可以。然后我打开IE，打开http://t.co/IFWtTUd5  <docs.python.org>。然后我问伊：我能直接抄例子不？他说：…可以。于是我把文档里面的例子给抄了。"
<imadper> adam8157: 帽子...
<kk> mayli ⇪ t: Overview — Python v2.7.3 documentation
<eexpress> 蛋蛋居然也搞基了
<imadper> adam8157: 给个帽子玩一下
<adam8157> eexpress: 啥哦啥哦
<archl> eexpress: 是shellex那笨猫。
<imadper> adam8157: 不用了
<maplebeats> 。。。。。
<adam8157> =,=
 * maplebeats 搞基
<eexpress> 哪里有看到男人帅，老说的。
<adam8157> imadper: 我手慢
 * hamo_lululu 讨厌！看啊蛋发给我的推呢
<roylez_> hamo_lululu 黑毛 露露露
<eexpress> archl: shellex是那个画画的嘛。
<adam8157> eexpress: shellex说, 我就附和了一句
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 谁t都一样.
<archl> eexpress: 是
<adam8157> hamo_lululu: https://twitter.com/shellex/status/259288891121627136
 * mayli "< shellex> [39] 今天我见到了 @sssslang 哦。好帅的。"
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Twitter / shellex: 今天我见到了 @sssslang ...
<eexpress> 没在啊。
<hamo_lululu> adam8157: 你也觉得色狼帅？
<archl> eexpress: 他一般不来了
 * adam8157 蛤蟆_撸撸撸
<hamo_lululu> adam8157: 发过来，并不能翻墙
<eexpress> 那你们在这里yy？
<adam8157> hamo_lululu: 确实
<imadper> hamo_lululu: 少撸
<flh> Realtek ALC887 是这个硬件
<adam8157> eexpress: 小e~
<flh> 集成的
<eexpress> 蛋蛋，又没大小了
<eexpress> 别乱说
<imadper> flh: 你装下alsa-utils
<hamo_lululu> eexpress: 小小e...
<flh> imadper: 安装了
<eexpress> 破蛤蟆
<hamo_lululu> adam8157: 比你打一辈
<archl> adam8157 是想叫小姨。
<imadper> flh: alsaloop
<adam8157> hamo_lululu: ...
<eexpress> 破罗杰
<mntcdrommnt> flh: alsaconf
<flh> E: 无法找到软件包 alsaloop  debian5.0
<hamo_lululu> roylez_: 赶紧找猥琐视频去！
<hamo_lululu> roylez_: 没得看了
<flh> alsaconf 有
<roylez_> hamo_lululu: 黑毛 露露露
<imadper> flh: 那个是alsa-utils里面的吧...
<eexpress> 破同步，才差点把我的文件都删除了
<imadper> eexpress: 还差一个没删?
<eexpress> 幸好我是测试ln -sf嘛
<flh> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<archl> hamo_lululu eexpress adam8157 好奇，为什么人们不培养脚气真菌帮助换新皮肤呢
<eexpress> 真菌，
<imadper> archl: 因为容易控制不住, 到时候天天换皮肤
<mntcdrommnt> 可et
<eexpress> 肠道里面多
 * adam8157 蛤蟆_肛男
<adam8157> roylez_: ^^
 * hamo_gangnam 一定在抠脚！
 * hamo_gangnam 我可以想象出罗姐现在的状态
 * hamo_gangnam 抠脚大汉！-> archl 
 * adam8157 蛤蟆满身大汉
 * imadper koujiao大汉....
<eexpress> gaoji rh
<adam8157> eexpress: 崽崽睡了没
<mntcdrommnt> 可用amixer吗
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 神舟优雅A420P-B8B D6安装UBUNTU 64位的合适吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390279 具体配置： http://baike.baidu.com/view/9386320.htm 统计信息: 发表于 由 quzuoping — 2012-10-19 21:47
<flh> amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory
<imadper> flh: 啥时代的内核了?
<flh> 2.6
<imadper> flh: 感觉驱动这东西集成在alsa里面了, alsa集成在内核里面了, 不太会缺
<imadper> flh: 2.6.几呀?
<imadper> flh: uname -r
<imadper> flh: 你编译一个新内核试试. 肯定会有驱动的
<imadper> fl
<flh> System.map-2.6.26-2-amd64
<hamo_gangnam> adam8157: 我早上出门的时候，那个标新立异居然在放江南style...还巨大声！
<hamo_gangnam> adam8157: 哪吃？
<flh> 2.6.26-2-amd64
<adam8157> hamo_gangnam: searching
<mntcdrommnt> alsamixer能用吗
<flh> 不能用
<archl> adam8157 hamo_gangnam  你们俩真该自己学做饭-互相做饭吃
<hamo_gangnam> adam8157: 赶紧的
<archl> 嗯嗯。
<adam8157> hamo_gangnam: http://www.dianping.com/shop/5370572 ?
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 良匠烤羊腿中式烧烤电话,地址(图)-北京-大众点评网
<adam8157> archl: 我会做饭
<flh> 装新版本的ubuntu就可以，可我想小点的系统
<imadper> flh: lsmod | grep snd
<hamo_gangnam> adam8157: 貌似可以团一个
<imadper> flh: lsmod | grep soundcore
<mntcdrommnt> alsaconf能用吗
<flh> 不能用alsaconf
<archl> adam8157 和 hamo_gangnam  感情最好了
<flh> lsmod | grep soundcore 返回空白
<imadper> flh: .... lsmod | 过热怕
<imadper> flh: lsmod | grep smd
<adam8157> archl: .
<hamo_gangnam> archl: ...
<adam8157> archl: ...
<flh> lsmod | grep smd
<flh> lsmod | grep smd
<flh> 也返回空白
<imadper> snd.....
<imadper> snd............
<imadper> archl: 你吃醋了...
<mntcdrommnt> 你要安装alsa才行了
<flh> 全返回空白
<archl> imadper: 你不吃醋？
<flh> 安装了
<imadper> archl: 跟我没关系
<flh> 安装了alsa-utils
<imadper> flh: modprobe soundcore
<archl> imadper: :)
<imadper> flh: 你的那些模块都没加载
 * archl 溜
<MeaCulpa> .
<imadper> hamo_gangnam: adam8157: http://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/devices/samsung-chromebook.html
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: Chromebooks: Samsung Chromebook
<flh> 不清楚。
<imadper> flh: modprobe soundcore呀....
<hamo_gangnam> imadper: 太贵，并不能买得起
 * adam8157 没法用linux
<imadper> hamo_gangnam: 你都c家了,  公司直接三背了
<flh> 2.6.26-2-amd64的核算，应当可以安装alc887吧？
<hamo_gangnam> adam8157: chromeos就是linux
<adam8157> hamo_gangnam: 没法用普通linux
<imadper> flh: 这你得自己查
<hamo_gangnam> imadper: 哪c家了？谁c家了？
<mntcdrommnt> 你还要a
<hamo_gangnam> adam8157: 正适合你，你就喜欢gaoji linux
<imadper> hamo_gangnam: 你丫不是在微波说的吗?
<imadper> hamo_gangnam: 被五个大汉给面x了?
<imadper> hamo_gangnam: 你都这样了, 还能进不去?
 * adam8157 蛤蟆满身大汉
<hamo_gangnam> imadper: 五个大汉...
<imadper> hamo_gangnam: 不是吗????
<mntcdrommnt> 你还要安装alsa-ogg
<hamo_gangnam> imadper: 不回答这种gaoji问题
<hamo_gangnam> adam8157: 你为啥突然食欲大开？
<hamo_gangnam> adam8157: 搞到妹纸了？
<adam8157> hamo_gangnam: 没有啊
<imadper> hamo_gangnam: 质问.. 吃醋..
<imtxc> imadper: 你用的什么播放器？
<imadper> imtxc: 死亡牛肉
<imtxc> deadbeef？
<adam8157> mpc 最高
<imadper> imtxc: 对cue支持的最好了算是.
<imadper> imtxc: 恩.
 * hamo_gangnam tbbt 第四集出了...
<adam8157> hamo_gangnam: 下午就看了
<hamo_gangnam> adam8157: 又不好好上班，爽！
<eexpress> 屌丝装B 才用mpc
<imadper> hamo_gangnam: 他pto
<adam8157> eexpress: ...
<eexpress> imadper: 给片子看啊
<imadper> eexpress: 要看啥?
<imadper> eexpress: 最近我也没看电影...
<eexpress> 你觉得好的嘛
<mntcdrommnt> alsa-lib alsa-oss
<eexpress> 额
<hamo_gangnam> eexpress: 推荐那个《爸爸的好儿子》
<hamo_gangnam> eexpress: http://dooloo.info/p/Q7g
<kk> hamo_gangnam,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 2012无下限毁三观R级喜剧《爸爸的好儿子》
<eexpress> That's My Boy (2012) dvd rip
<eexpress>  已上传 10-15 22:47, 大小 1.09 GiB, 上传者 Msh80
<eexpress> 。
<imadper> eexpress: 邋遢大王奇遇记....
<imadper> eexpress: 叫上崽崽一起看~
<mntcdrommnt> 你要安装alsa-lib alsa-oss才行
<flh> 好
<hamo_gangnam> eexpress: 神口味不错
<flh> ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'
<flh> ALSA lib conf.c:3513:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: 没有那个文件或目录
<flh> ALSA lib confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings
<flh> ALSA lib conf.c:3513:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: 没有那个文件或目录
<mntcdrommnt> flh: alsa-lib是一定要装的
<flh> 这个包没有？
<flh> 我用的源是debian lenny
<flh> alsa-lib
<eexpress> 搞屁，忘记这isp不能下bt了。
<mayli> http://www.myfreyja.com/tumblr/user/organicbody/14
<kk> mayli,啥网址y organicbody
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Sony S13P电脑如何安装ubuntu系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390282 前几天试装了N多次，都已失败告终，尝试了wubi，U盘，光盘多种方法，今天咨询了sony客服，居然说sony对该型号电脑不提供除WIN7以外的驱动，但是可以自己尝试着安装，（自己搞驱动）....不知道有没 …
<imtxc> imadper: 貌似死牛肉cue还是乱码
<mntcdrommnt> libalsa
<imadper> imtxc: 你自己重新编码一下那个文件就行了呀
<imtxc> imadper: 不能智能么
<imadper> imtxc: 有可以的吗?
<imadper> imtxc: 我好几个专辑都是乱码, 我就乱码着用. 时间长了, 就记住哪个乱码是那首歌了
<imtxc> 。。。。
<hamo_gangnam> adam8157: 定下点了给我打电话
<adam8157> hamo_gangnam: 你明天不上线?
<hamo_gangnam> adam8157: 不知道呢...也许不，短信联系吧
<adam8157> hamo_gangnam: .
<imtxc> imadper: 悲剧鸟
<imadper> imtxc: 怎么了?
<imtxc> imadper: 脚本写错 然后导致我的*.cue 全被毁了
<imadper> imtxc: 渣渣..
<imadper> imtxc: ä½ -i
<imadper> imtxc: 你-i了呀?
<tryit> pam看不懂……头大
<imtxc> imadper: 弄错了……
<maplebeats> imtxc:小事，我以前删掉我20G才下好的动漫的时候，郁闷了半天
<mayli> imtxc: 哈哈啊呵呵
<imtxc> mayli: mayli …………
 * imadper 当年手贱删了40g的种子...
<MeaCulpa> .
<pityonline> 问个关于 git 的问题：我之前在一台电脑上配置过 git 并建立过两个仓库，现在在另一台电脑上也配置好了同样的仓库，我在这台电脑修改过文件内容并提交给了服务器，现在想上老的电脑上他库也和服务器同步，应该使用哪个命令？ merge? pull, clone? checkout?
<pityonline> 还是 fetch？
<pityonline> 已经快十二点了啊！
<MeaCulpa> 你就不能自己先把一台机器上的东西给先branch出来，再拿新的覆盖，在push么？
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 我觉得很复杂
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 为啥
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 我感觉那几个意思都差不多
<MeaCulpa> 你直接拿你后一台电脑里的东西给merge过去又怎样...
 * MeaCulpa 有时候git烂，用户还不觉得，只说自己笨
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 不通过远程服务器了？
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: merge进远程服务器啊
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 用 DVCS首先要明确一点，版本管理只做版本管理，网络，存储，认证，都是外部实现的，不是版本管理系统的功能
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 现在服务器上已经更新过了，我只想在另一台电脑上把最新的仓库拉下来
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 那就clone下来啊...
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: pull 呢？
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: pull 也是把服务器上的内容同步到本地吧？
<MeaCulpa> pull是一种merge, clone是完全复制, checkout是做一个working tree
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: fetch 呢？不也是从服务器同步到本地？
<MeaCulpa> fetch 是取下来，pull是fetch+merge
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 你不理解的话可以google一下
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 呵呵，有点儿乱
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 你的需求就是两台电脑用？
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 学习了好几个同义词
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 只有中文才有同义词
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 近义词
<MeaCulpa> 世间不存在同义词
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 你这种小学语文逻辑是无法理解信息社会的
<MeaCulpa> 别这样考虑问题了
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 我想看看旧电脑上的仓库会变成什么样的
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 嘿嘿
<MeaCulpa> 话说，来用Bazaar吧
<MeaCulpa> git之所以乱，根本原因在于它的branch太轻量级
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 算了，会更乱的
<MeaCulpa> er... 尼玛，都这么想...
<MeaCulpa> IT界明星效应厉害
 * MeaCulpa 宰了Linus世界可以清净的多
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 你这样的use case真没必要git
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 没事儿，我就瞎研究的
<MeaCulpa> git 适合连cp 和 mv都不会的人
<MeaCulpa> 有点像emacs, 妄图实现一切
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 刚用了 pull，效果还不错
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: pull就是典型的适合多电脑配置文件管理
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 这是同一个帐户操作的，如果换了是别人用他自己的帐户向你的 repo 提交代码，有什么不同？
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 账户？
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 是啊，是在同一个帐户内操作的
<MeaCulpa> 【账户】这概念超出了git本身
<MeaCulpa> git并无用户管理，任何DVCS都没
<MeaCulpa> 你说的是某个git hoster吧
<MeaCulpa> GitHub?
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 可能是我没说明白吧，我现在的操作是我只用我自己的帐户操作的，只是在两台电脑上操作了相同的仓库。如果别人想给你的仓库提交代码，会有什么不同？
<MeaCulpa> 没啥不同
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 呃，居然没啥不同，连权限也没有限定吗？
<MeaCulpa> 偶不怎么用git ,明日问高人吧，我的理解也许不对
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 权限是hoster的事，版本管理干嘛要管？
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: ok，谢谢！
<MeaCulpa> 文件写不了，你git难道能越权？
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 可能也是我的理解有问题
<MeaCulpa> 比如我的仓库在 /root/  我没写的权限，难道git让我覆盖...
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 不是这意思
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  linus 死了 linux 就完蛋了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 真这样那只能说明linus独裁
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 没办法
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 他就是独裁
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我真觉得很多人没头没脑的就git了emacs了真不值
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] linus也应该在寻找继承人吧
<MeaCulpa> 能来这里讨论讨论还好，我见过不少人瞎用用，然后又喷一下扔了
<microcai> MeaCulpa: ？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 还不睡？
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 恩
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛，看Walking Dead, 睡不着...
<sd44> 正好在看GITHUB的书。。
<sd44> >https://github.com/gotgit/gotgithub
<kk> sd44 ⇪ t: gotgit/gotgithub · GitHub
<sd44> 中文，较详细。。。。
 * MeaCulpa 一直不理解为啥GitHub说Social Coding...没觉得有有啥Social
<MeaCulpa> 几乎没法交互
<mayli> MeaCulpa: follow& watch
<MeaCulpa> mayli: yeah, fork, and cry for merge request?
<MeaCulpa> mayli: sux
<MeaCulpa> This is not social this is just show-coding
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 才看？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 早就看完了
<MeaCulpa> mayli: Like showgirls, they chicks striping and you watching, not allowed to touch though
<MeaCulpa> mayli: This is no social
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 恩，这剧我一直没看，貌似I am the Legend加长版
<MeaCulpa> *I am legend
<MeaCulpa> Launchpad尚且能帮人翻译，挂patch之类
<MeaCulpa> 那还social点
<RavenChan> dafuq?
<fdb713> te
<gebjgd> ofan: 干嘛呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 饭饭
<ofan> gebjgd: 刚回家
 * ofan 好累
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 通过commit来social
<gebjgd> ofan: 干嘛去了 那么累？
<ofan> gebjgd: 逛街去了
<gebjgd> ofan: 一个人？
<ofan> gebjgd: 擦 你都一个人逛街？
<gebjgd> ofan: 从来不逛街
<piggybox> gebjgd: 你真幸福。。。
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 德语bitte到底什么意思？
<alvin_rxg> :q
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 请
<gebjgd> piggybox: 还行吧 很少陪老婆上街
<gebjgd> piggybox: 不像你 有个太过普通的老婆
<cleamoon> ge
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 还有呢？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: = pardon
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你可以用在线词典查
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 一笑话上看的
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 似乎有各种意思
<kk>  06:27
<piggybox> LOL Hitler也不能免俗了 https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_tILqds7-jg
<fivesheep> piggybox: 你也跳了吗
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-20
<_____aaaa> maya怎么没有linux版的，只有win和mac版的，求助
<microcai> _____aaaa: maya 有 linux 版
<microcai> _____aaaa: 打电话找客服。
<_____aaaa> microcai: 哦
<_____aaaa> microcai: 只是人家说外文，我英文还不能跟他们对话吧
<microcai> _____aaaa:  ......
<microcai> _____aaaa: 既然不会英文，你买 maya 干嘛
<_____aaaa> microcai: 要不你帮我打下看看？
<microcai> _____aaaa:  掏钱
<microcai> _____aaaa:  帮你打一个一次$100
<_____aaaa> microcai: 不很好。我是想着整个钓鱼岛的游戏
<_____aaaa> microcai: 官网上只有win和mac版的
<_____aaaa> microcai: 需要三维地图，你懂的
<_____aaaa> microcai: send you ￥10亿
<microcai> _____aaaa:  你可以用 bitcon 支付
<_____aaaa> microcai: 我没bitcon币啊
<microcai> _____aaaa:  哦。
<microcai> _____aaaa:  那给我邮寄支票
<_____aaaa> microcai: 只有网银，但国外的不能用
<microcai> _____aaaa: 我在天朝
<_____aaaa> microcai: 好吧，你帮我搞定了linux版，我支付给你$100
<_____aaaa> microcai: 新版的，不要那种随便下的，2012的我都找到了
<microcai> _____aaaa: 打个电话 $100 , 要帮你搞定，后面再加个 0
<_____aaaa> microcai: 2012版是10年出的
<microcai> _____aaaa: 先预付 $500 定金
<_____aaaa> microcai: 行，但是前面的1要换成0
<microcai>  /ignore _____aaaa
<_____aaaa> microcai: send $500
<_____aaaa> 定金已给，什么时候搞定
<microcai> _____aaaa: 滚
<_____aaaa> microcai: 还是我自个去下吧
<dwjie> .
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • gome shell经常载入部件出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390313 经常在开机进入系统之后出现问题，出现对话框问是否要重新载入，而且每次出现问题的部件都不一样。 只有极少数时候正常进入系统。 虽然不影响系统稳定性，但觉得很不爽，有解决办法么？  …
<genio1> 大家早上好
<WhiteMoon_> 今天拍牌，祝我好运
<genio1> WhiteMoon_: Good luck~ 最低价搞定
<WhiteMoon_> genio1: 我还花钱买了个辅助软件
<WhiteMoon_> genio1: 花了78哪
<genio1> WhiteMoon_: 这个必须的
<dwjie> .
<dwjie> hi
<kk> dwjie, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<WhiteMoon_> genio1: 最大一笔软件支出了，上次买软件还是04年买的杀毒软件。
<genio1> dwjie: 你好～
<dwjie> genio1: ...
<genio1> WhiteMoon_: 我98年280买的江民杀毒，两张floppy disk
<WhiteMoon_> 江民还活着不？
<genio1> WhiteMoon_: 不是还在嘛
<imadper> \rs: offlineimap出来的是maildir... 不开心呀...
<imadper> \rs: 有啥专程mailbox的工具没?
<genio1> WhiteMoon_: 280买来后天天没事就查，半年不到盘废了却从来没查杀到一个病毒，这个郁闷啊～
<genio1> imadper: mutt?
<imadper> genio1: mutt能把maildir转成mbox?
<imadper> genio1: 我就找到了一个mb2md...
<WhiteMoon_> http://imagebin.org/232543
<genio1> imadper: 貌似不能
<imadper> genio1: 哦, 我在找这个工具... 不是找阅读邮件的...
<Xtaler> 早上好
<Xtaler> 每一位
<genio1> WhiteMoon_:开始投标吧
<Xtaler> 白月？
<WhiteMoon_> genio1: 不急，等10点59看
<Xtaler> 投神马标标？
<WhiteMoon_> Xtaler: 车牌
<Xtaler> 哦
<Xtaler> 你新买老爷车了？
<genio1> WhiteMoon_: 你估计这月会上到多少？67000？
<Xtaler> genio1: ？
<Xtaler> 说啥？
<WhiteMoon_> genio1: 故计64000差不多
<Xtaler> 股票？
<Xtaler> 还是车价？
<WhiteMoon_> Xtaler: 上海车牌价
<genio1> WhiteMoon_: 保守了点吧
<Xtaler> 蛋疼
<Xtaler> 远离上海
<Xtaler> 住的舒服一点
<Xtaler> 64000的车牌
<Xtaler> 可以环游欧洲一圈了
<WhiteMoon_> Xtaler: 哈哈，认命吧
<Xtaler> 黑月
<Xtaler> 命不是用来认的
<Xtaler> 命是用来玩的
<genio1> WhiteMoon_: 我先下了，晚上上来听你好消息。预祝最低价中标！
<Xtaler> 最高价中标
<WhiteMoon_> 这个拍牌辅助软件真心做得没技术含量，还卖78
<xubuntu969> hi
<xubuntu969> dajiahao
<kk> xubuntu969, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<xubuntu969> zen me da hanzi ne ?
<xubuntu969> YOU REN ZAI MA?
<Xtaler> 没有
<xubuntu969> ru guo meiyou wangluo, hai nengbuneng anzhuang Xubuntu ?
<Xtaler> 没有人在
<Xtaler> 可以安装的
<xubuntu969> ZEN ME DA HAN ZI NE ?
<Xtaler> 用USB安装
<xubuntu969> WO XIANZAI ZHENGZAI ANZHUANG DE GUOCHENG ZHONG
<Xtaler> 或者光盘安装
<Xtaler> 哦
<WhiteMoon_> xubuntu969: 你先百度里用浏览器输入法打汉字再贴过来吧
<xubuntu969> wo xianzai zhengzai anzhuang de guocheng zhong
<Xtaler> 怪不得
<xubuntu969> yes, you are clover,,thank you
<Xtaler> 呵呵
<Xtaler> 辛苦拉
<Xtaler> 是不是用虚拟机安装的
<xubuntu969> yes
<Xtaler> O
<Xtaler> 哦
<xubuntu969> 是呀，是在虚拟机中安装的，
<Xtaler> 你的机器配置怎么样阿？
<Xtaler> CPU和内存是什么样的
<Xtaler> 多大的内存？
<xubuntu969> 安装到“正在下载第47个文件，共81个”，就不动了
<Xtaler> 本机上的系统是什么？
<Xtaler> 安装的时候不要连接网络
<Xtaler> 会快一点
<xubuntu969> 我安装都是XUbuntu，是在虚拟机中安装，分配给虚拟机的内存是512M，20G 。
<Xtaler> 等全部安装好了，再让虚拟机连接到网上
<WhiteMoon_> xubuntu969: 这么点啊，还是装arch 吧 :)
<xubuntu969> 本机安装的操作系统是Windows 8 企业版
<Xtaler> 如果你在安装的过程连接网络
<Xtaler> 就会等很久
<WhiteMoon_> xubuntu969: 用hyperV装的？
<Xtaler> 如果你的网络速度不够快的话
<xubuntu969> 我能不能点击“skip”跳过呢
<Xtaler> 用VirtualBox安装么？
<xubuntu969>  what is arch?
<Xtaler> 在虚拟机的网络连接中选中不用接入网线就可以
<Xtaler> 这样就不会在安装中连接到网上了
<xubuntu969> 我现在已经选择过了，，是不是要全部取消过，重新安装呢？
<Xtaler> 等安装好系统以后，再恢复网络连接
<Xtaler> 不用取消阿
<xubuntu969>  我能不能点击“skip”跳过呢
<Xtaler> 你把虚拟机的网络连接关掉就可以
<Xtaler> 它无法从网络下载就会自动跳过了
<xubuntu969> 关掉后就不能和你们聊天了呀
<Xtaler> 就会接着安装
<Xtaler> 不是阿
<Xtaler> 你把虚拟机的网络连接关掉
<Xtaler> 不是叫你把你电脑的网络关掉
<xubuntu969> 我现在是在虚拟机里面和你们聊天呢
<Xtaler> 虚拟机上面有个选项是更改网络连接俄的
<Xtaler> 不是吧？
<Xtaler> 你在虚拟机里面？
<WhiteMoon_> xubuntu969: 你主机装个 irc 不就行了？
<Xtaler> 你在主机上用浏览器也可以用IRC
<WhiteMoon_> xubuntu969: firefox 然后装chatzilla
<Xtaler> 用浏览器就可以
<Xtaler> 不用安装的
<xubuntu999> 这个是我用主机登陆的
<Xtaler> 嗯
<xubuntu999> 一会我用这个号码聊天了
<Xtaler> 好的
<Xtaler> 你用的是什么虚拟机软件？？
<xubuntu999> 用的vm虚拟机
<xubuntu999> vm9
<Xtaler> 哦
<WhiteMoon_> win8 么用自带hyperv就好啦
<xubuntu999> 我试一下你的方法
<Xtaler> 干嘛不用VirtualBox
<xubuntu999> hyperv 是64位的才带
<xubuntu999> 我用的是32位
<WhiteMoon_> 32位win 8 啊。。
<Xtaler> 哦
<Xtaler> WIN32不给力阿
<Xtaler> 怎么不安装64的
<xubuntu999> 是呀，我从3月份就开始用win8 了
<xubuntu999> 公司的电脑，，用64位的很多公司软件都跑不了
<Xtaler> 32位的系统不能虚拟64位的系统
<Xtaler> 用着不习惯
<Xtaler> 已经习惯用64位系统了
<Xtaler> 你买的WIN8系统？？
<xubuntu999> 呵呵
<xubuntu999> 盗版的
<Xtaler> ？？
<Xtaler> 可以激活么？？
<Xtaler> 不是吧？
<xubuntu999> 可以，，
<Xtaler> 怎么？
<xubuntu999> 不过只能激活180天
<Xtaler> 还没上市就被激活？
<Xtaler> 原来是试用版
<xubuntu999> 到期后再重新激活180天就可以了
<WhiteMoon_> 搞了半天评估版
<Xtaler> 木有爱
<xubuntu999> 不是
<xubuntu999> 是Kms激活的
<Xtaler> 180天就是评估版的了
<Xtaler> 用了蛋疼
<xubuntu999> 关掉网络连接后还是停止不动呀
<Xtaler> 安心等待
<Xtaler> 安装进程要试探的
<Xtaler> 等网络连接超时
<Xtaler> 然后，就会继续安装
<Xtaler> 它会忽略一些不能下载的软件
<WhiteMoon_> xubuntu999: 装arch 吧 ,有小白视频 http://t.cn/zllAh1j
<kk> WhiteMoon_ ⇪ ti: Arch Linux Installation (base slim xfce4......)—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<xubuntu999> 我装ubuntu是为了编译公司的程序，，要求很简单，就是编译速度快，占用内存小，另外需要能安装一些常用软件，譬如samba/subversion1.7
<Xtaler> 装ARCH
<Xtaler> 更折腾
<Xtaler> 呵呵
<xubuntu999> arch 是什么东西呀
<Xtaler> 那个更是需要网络连接的
<Xtaler> arch是另外一个linux系统发行版
<xubuntu999> 嗯，
<songyi> 远程xrdp出现无法输入字母d的现象，请问如何解决？
<xubuntu999> 那个占用内存大吗
<Xtaler> songyi: 键盘失灵了吧？
<songyi> 一按d 就变成显示桌面.
<songyi> 不是的.
<xubuntu999> 之前安装过ubuntu12.04，感觉太华丽了，而且反应超慢，，就被我给干掉了
<songyi> 键盘正常
<Xtaler> 你的快捷键冲突了
<WhiteMoon_> xubuntu999: 你32位编译啥玩意
<songyi> 是啊,请问怎么解决
<xubuntu999> 用Linux配置编译环境
<xubuntu999> ecos
<songyi> 我把键盘->快捷键　全都禁用了还是没用.
<WhiteMoon_> songyi: win键卡住了吧
<Xtaler> 嗯
<Xtaler> 你换个键盘看看
<Xtaler> 呵呵
<songyi> 不是的,远程桌面,
<songyi> 本地正常啊,没卡住.
<xubuntu999> 你们主机都是安装的什么操作系统
<Xtaler> 在首选项里面选中键盘快捷键
<songyi> 帮我看看行吗?rdesktop ubuntu1210.tk -f
<mayli> xubuntu999: debian 6
<songyi> 能帮我看一下吧?
<Xtaler> 我用的Ubuntu10.04和12.04
<Xtaler> 两个系统
<songyi> rdesktop ubuntu1210.tk
<Xtaler> 台机用12.04
<songyi> 用户名,密码都是ubuntu
<Xtaler> 笔记本用10.04
<WhiteMoon_> mayli: 你还不如告诉他gentoo哪
<songyi> rdesktop ubuntu1210.tk -f
<WhiteMoon_> mayli: 反正他都不会装。
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • urxvt+weechat下fcitx偶尔会无法输出 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390326 今天遇到几次这样的情况，restart fcitx后又正常了。 具体状况是，urxvt跑weechat用fcitx聊天正常，挂在irc上系统空闲一段时间后，在原来的窗口里继续输入中文时，fcitx能显示中文但按下空格键后输入窗 …
<songyi> 用户名密码都是ubuntu,帮我看看d键怎么回事.
<Xtaler> 木有网址？
<Xtaler> 怎么帮你看？
<Xtaler> 看不鸟
<songyi> rdesktop -f ubuntu1210.tk
<songyi> 不行吗?
<Xtaler> 当然不行了
<Xtaler> 都不是和你在一个局域网内
<songyi> 装的xrdp啊,你试试
<songyi> 远程桌面
<xubuntu999> 我的还是停留在 第47个文件正在下载中
<xubuntu999> 还是不走了
<songyi> 我昨天才装的.
<xubuntu999> 你安装的什么？
<songyi> ubuntu12.10
<songyi> 远程桌面没法输入d
<xubuntu999> 呵呵，，卡不卡呀
<songyi> 一输就变成显示桌面
<songyi> 你连上来看看吧.
<songyi> 远程桌面 ubuntu1210.tk
<songyi> 用户名密码都是ubuntu
<songyi> 远程桌面只能用传统的gnome,３Ｄ的跑不起来.
<songyi> １Ｇ内存,我看看速度很快,
<songyi> 但好象不太稳定,一登陆就有出错.
<songyi> 快捷方式我全都禁用了,但还是不能输d ,网上找不到解决方法.
<songyi> 重启也试过的,没用
<songyi> :(
<songyi> 高手都不理人.
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 低手掠过～
 * maplebeats 低手飘过。。。
<WhiteMoon_> 超低手，从来不进图形界面
<songyi> 帮帮我这个菜鸟吧.
<WhiteMoon_> 不会配X
<songyi> :-(
<mayli> songyi:  xubuntu999 真是齐葩的问题
<WhiteMoon_> 现在车牌投标8772人，100联盟还没瓦解，6分钟后看黄牛表演
<mayli> songyi: xubuntu999 我刚刚断开
<songyi> 怎么样?
<songyi> 能解决吗?
<Xtaler> 无法  使用
<Xtaler> D键
<Xtaler> ？？？
<WhiteMoon_> 我先退了，拍牌第一轮关键时刻，别卡网速了 :)
<songyi> 会不会是12.10的bug啊.被我们发现了?
<Xtaler> 有点奇怪
<Xtaler> 呵呵
<mayli> songyi: Xtaler 我觉得是X的问题
<songyi> 我快捷方式都禁用了.
<mayli> Xtaler: songyi 或者是rdp的问题？
<songyi> 我网上搜到的都是说是vnc和d键的冲突.
<Xtaler> 哦
<songyi> 但是快捷方式我都禁用了啊
<songyi> 该怎么配呢?
<mayli> songyi: shell里面呢
<songyi> shell里正常啊.
<songyi> ssh ubuntu@ubuntu1210.tk
<songyi> 你可以上去试试,需要权限可以sudo
<songyi> 能输d
<songyi> 肯定就是xrdp的问题.
<songyi> 但该如何解决呢?
<Xtaler> 你用SSH转发
<Xtaler> 不用远程桌面也可以阿
<mayli> songyi: Xtaler 我用vnc试试
<songyi> 远程桌面方便么.
<songyi> ssh转发慢
<songyi> vnc直接连应该连不上的.
<Xtaler> 用ssh转发蛮好用的了
<Xtaler> 根本不需要用远程桌面
<mayli> songyi:  我转发了一下
<mayli> songyi: 貌似vnc里也是这样
<Xtaler> 只要你的网速够快就行
<Xtaler> 连接速度够快
<songyi> 说明就是vnc的问题哦。
<mayli> songyi: 试试-x转发？
<Xtaler> 用起来和在本机上运行没什么区别
<songyi> 但这不是真正解决问题的方法,而只是绕过问题.
<Xtaler> 嗯
<Xtaler> 是吧
<songyi> 但怎么解决d的问题呢?
<Xtaler> 暂时的替代一下
<Xtaler> 呵呵
<songyi> 好吧,机器我会长期开着,大虾有解决的办法帮我顺手解决掉,好吗?
<mayli> songyi: 话说你去vnc 5901看一下
<mayli> songyi: 貌似发现奇怪的地方了，他说找不到X键盘
<Xtaler> 你弄这个系统来干嘛呢？
<Xtaler> 是用来当作下载机么？
<songyi> 装着玩的
<Xtaler> 在你的主机上安装？
<songyi> 12.10刚出,装来学学玩.
<songyi> en
<Xtaler> 还是用虚拟机安装？
<songyi> 虚拟机装的
<mayli> songyi: 看起来是键盘布局的问题
<songyi> 就是说是我安装时的问题?
<songyi> 现在能改吗?
<Xtaler> 可能是了
<Xtaler> 你回去改改
<mayli> songyi: 现在还不确定，键盘布局在设置中心都打不开
<Xtaler> 无法打开
<songyi> 在哪儿改?但为什么其它键没问题啊.
<Xtaler> 刚才就无法打开了
<Xtaler> D键很显然是默认的显示桌面快捷键
<Xtaler> 是系统默认的
<Xtaler> 本来是用超级键+D
<songyi> en
<Xtaler> 你那个系统好像是把D键直接设置成显示桌面的快捷键了
<Xtaler> 不用 +组合控制键了
<songyi> 但网上的vnc和Ｄ键冲突的现象和我的一样啊.
<dwjie> ubuntu 12.04 ， 建个dsl连接 ， 然后有线的连接就断了， 不能两个一起用么？
<Xtaler> 用同一个网卡了吧？
<mayli> songyi: 貌似没有办法更改键盘布局了
<Xtaler> 你用同一个网卡肯定会断开了
<dwjie> Xtaler: 通一个网卡应该也可以的。。
<Xtaler> 不行的
<songyi> 我记得装的时候就选默认的汉语,好象..
<songyi> 没选过别的
<dwjie> Xtaler: 可以同时访问局域网和dsl的连接。。
<Xtaler> 一个网显然只能在一个时间使用一个连接
<Xtaler> songyi: 你应该选中US
<Xtaler> 的键盘
<xubuntu999> 哪里有XUbuntu的离线安装镜像？
<songyi> 恐怖啊,那我得重装啊.
<Xtaler> 其实Ubuntu越来越难设置了
<dwjie> dsl是虚拟的连接， 我在debian下就可以这样呀。。
<Xtaler> 是故意这样的
<songyi> 我直接选Ｅ文版的重装得了.
<Xtaler> 你的网速快么？
<xubuntu999> 哪里有XUbuntu的离线安装镜像？
<Xtaler> 官方网站就有
<Xtaler> 去网上找
<xubuntu999> 官方网站没有吧
<mayli> songyi: 吃饭去了，在rdesktop上我开了个onboard，看起来是你的键盘布局还有bug
<xubuntu999> 官方网站只有一个六百多兆的
<songyi> 我现在重装.
<Xtaler> 哦
<Xtaler> 用虚拟机安装么？
<songyi> en
<Xtaler> 你的机子配置怎么样？
<Xtaler> 很久没有用虚拟机了
<songyi> 现在关了.加到２Ｇ内存后,再装
<Xtaler> 机子跑不动了
<Xtaler> 你主机的内存多大阿？
<songyi> 8G
<Xtaler> 居然可以给虚拟机加到2G
<Xtaler> 呵呵
<Xtaler> 什么CPU？
<Xtaler> 网速有多快阿？
<Xtaler> 你主机用的什么系统？‘
<Xtaler> 也是Ubuntu么？
<Xtaler> 话说那个Ubuntu Tweak停止开发和维护了
<Xtaler> 很纳闷阿
<Xtaler> 很是不解
<Xtaler> 很是费解
<dwjie> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=390339
<kk> dwjie ⇪ ti: 不能同时两个连接？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<Xtaler> 做一个自由软件如果反而感觉不自由了，那就没有意思了。我不想做了？？？？？
<Xtaler> 做一个自由软件反而觉得不自由了？？
<Xtaler> ？这是肿么回事？
<Xtaler> 神马情况？
<Xtaler> 主席
<dwjie> .....
<Xtaler> 求内幕
<songyi> 开始重装Ｅ文版
<Xtaler> 哦
<songyi> 希望Ｅ文版的正常
<dwjie> .
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 不能同时两个连接？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390339 记得以前在debian下， eth0 和 ppp0 可以同时一起用的。 我可以一边上因特网， 一边访问局域网里的资源。 ubuntu12.04下， 我建立一个dsl连接， 连接上它， 有线的连接就会断开， 怎么可以一起用啊。 统 …
<songyi> 快了.
<songyi> 装好了.
<songyi> 再更新一下,装个xrdp就行了.
<Xtaler> 哦
<Xtaler> 蛮快的
<Xtaler> 你用的什么CPU
<Xtaler> 我也想安装一台
<songyi> openssh-server 竟然说没找到.
<songyi> 我现在在换163的源
<Xtaler> 哦
<Xtaler> 用默认的官方源
<Xtaler> 不一定要用163的源
<songyi> 默认源里没有openssh-server,我也觉得怪.
<Xtaler> 很神奇阿？
<Xtaler> 怎么可能没有呢？
<Xtaler> 可能是刚刚发布
<Xtaler> 新版本
<Xtaler> 很多镜像站点还没分发完成吧？
<songyi> update有出错,有些没能更新到,可能下载的人太多.
<Xtaler> 嗯
<songyi> ssh 好了.
<Xtaler> 哦
<songyi> xrdp装好了.
<Xtaler> 弄好了没？
<songyi> 弄好了.我来试试看d行不行.
<Xtaler> 还是原来的用户名？
<songyi> 是的.
<mayli> [Dylan Jesernik] loaded up this page with his awesome NEXT cube! (1, 2) He telnetted into a WRT54g, then sshed into his Macbook Air and used and used w3m to view this site. You know the first browser was written on a NEXT cube, right?
<mayli> songyi: rdesktop : failed to load gnome-classic
<Xtaler> 无法连接了
<Xtaler> 已经无法连接了
<songyi> 等一下
<mayli> songyi: d works fine for now
<songyi> 是的.
<songyi> 谢谢大神指点.
<songyi> 好了啊
<songyi> 果然好了.
<mayli> songyi: ubuntu 越做越渣渣了
<Xtaler> 哈
<Xtaler> 下一个更渣
<songyi> 谢谢!
<Xtaler> 要采用专案团队
<Xtaler> 开发了
<songyi> 它更新太快.
<Xtaler> 现在都是六个月更新阿
<songyi> 所以没空好好做.
<Xtaler> 火狐和那个chrome更快
<Xtaler> 都是版本弟
<Xtaler> 简直就是发神经
<Xtaler> 过不了两年可以用上chrome20000了
<songyi> 那我现在把它重设为中文为默认界面应该没问题吧.
<Xtaler> 木有问题
<songyi> 再把中文加进来.
<songyi> 哈哈.
<kk> 新 线下活动专版 • 南京仙林读书||工作的进来看看~~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390349 发现周边的linuxer根本见不到. 为什么不弄一个聚会,把仙林周边的linuxer 聚一聚呢? 聊聊天,讨论讨论呢? 带上电脑 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangguohao — 2012-10-20 12:24
<songyi> 谢谢,我下了.
<WhiTeMoOn> 牌照拍好了, 65400
<WhiTeMoOn> 哈哈，用回arch
<dwjie> .
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 10.10企业云的初使用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390361 最近学校想建个对机房软件部署的SAAS服务器，然后就接触到了UEC，但是一点头绪都没有，求达人给指路。 有什么教程啊，教材啊，视频课什么的推荐下。或者是论坛的精华帖什么的都可以。急需恶补。 统 …
<`yh> 1911
<iextel> 哈
<iextel> 大家好啊
<kk> iextel, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<iextel> 都在干嘛呢？
<iextel> 怎么安装？
<iextel> ？/
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/210522.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: [Íź]Í="0" /> GS_googleAddAdSenseService("ca-pub-9066977823953139"); GS_googleEnableAllServices(); GA_googleAddSlot("ca-pub-9066977823953139", "cnBeta_article_950"); GA_googleAddSlot("ca-pub-9066977823953139", "cnBeta_article_576"); GA_googleAddSlot("ca-pub-9066977823953139", "cnBeta_article_576_2"); GA_googleAddSlot("ca-pub-9066977823953139", "cnBeta_article_3 …
<ofan> 什么情况
<cece> 好
<xiangfu> iextel, ??
<Xtaler> xiangfu: 你好
<Xtaler> 在干嘛？
<Xtaler> 那是测试发言而已
<Xtaler> iextel: ？
<Guest97391> 哈哈哈哈
<Guest97391> github 怎么还没有挂...
<ofan> 谁用procmail
<Guest97391> 被攻击了,,,各位用的还爽吗
<Xtaler> 你想让他挂么？
<Guest97391> 被攻击了,,,
<ofan> 怎么按照gmail的标签分
<Xtaler> 被谁攻击？
<ofan> \rs: 你mutt用的pop3?
<Guest97391> Xtaler: github ...被ddos 攻击。。。
<Xtaler> 我又不用Github
<Guest97391> Xtaler: github ...被ddos 攻击。。。挂了半小时。。。
<Xtaler> 攻击就攻击呗
<Xtaler> 木有神马大不了的
<Guest97391> 大神也没有办法防御吗。。。
<Xtaler> 洪水泛滥一样的攻击
<Xtaler> 不管你用什么样牛鼻子的雨伞是挡不住洪水的
<Guest97391> ...
<Xtaler> DDOS显然就是那样子的洪水猛兽
<Guest97391> Xtaler: 洪水不会天天发生把。。。。
<Xtaler> GIThub是树大招风
<Xtaler> 成为人家的目标了
<Guest97391> Xtaler: 恩，是水这么不道德
<Xtaler> 多了
<Guest97391> shit! 我顶大神
<Xtaler> 米国的国防部网络天天被攻击的
<Xtaler> 连维基解密的网站都被攻击
<Guest97391> Xtaler:  你干的好事吧
<Xtaler> 网上就是每天都在上演没有硝烟的战斗
<Xtaler> 俺不是孙悟空
<Guest97391> Xtaler: :-D ddos 会不会让他机房硝烟起来。。。
<Xtaler> 攻击力为1
<Xtaler> 当然不会
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 不防多点点ubuntu里面的亚马逊内容 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390365 不能给canonical捐款，多点一下商业内容，也算是做点贡献｀ 统计信息: 发表于 由 erlongshan — 2012-10-20 14:07
<Xtaler> 这样
<Xtaler> 嗯
<Guest97391> Xtaler: 谁搞游戏的？？？设计个无敌必杀机  命名： DDos    哈哈哈
<Xtaler> 你搞个
<Guest97391> ...
<Xtaler> 你有时间就搞一个游戏
<Xtaler> 呵呵
<Xtaler> 自己开发一个游戏
<Guest97391> Xtaler:  估计超级boss也 立扑
<Xtaler> 然后把那个无敌必杀技叫做DDOS
<Guest97391> :=D
<luffy> 哈哈哈
 * Xtaler 膜拜一下大神
<Xtaler> 原来是主席的服务器流量快要用完了
<luffy> ???
<Xtaler> 所以只好停止维护和开发UT
<luffy> ...
<luffy> 请问 zfs 用起来合 raid0 有什么区别的???
<luffy> 可不可以 root on raid0 ( gpt zfs )
<luffy> 求答...
<luffy> 如果 3 硬盘zfs 如何 root on raid0
<luffy> T_T
<luffy> 表示找资料 1 星期。。。无解...
<luffy> ....................我断线了??????????
<Xtaler> ？
<luffy> ;=D
<cap_sensitive> whois cap_sensitive
<ofan> luffy: 一个是fs一个是磁盘阵列，没毛关系
<luffy> ofan:   额。。。
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 学校的老电脑奔腾4的cpu，打开u盘ubuntu黑屏怎么解决？详细内容见帖子。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390367 我是一个菜鸟，刚刚接触ubuntu，折腾一个星期后终于将12.04.1安装到u盘，不是liveusb，是可以保存的系统。在宿舍里自己的笔记本（联想v470，i5-2450）可以正 …
<luffy> ofan: 如果我3硬盘是zfs 怎么将它们 raid0 ???
<ofan> luffy: 那得重新格式化
<ofan> raid后是一个大磁盘
<luffy> ofan: 我就想搞个大硬盘。。。
<luffy> ofan: 怎么raid0 呢。。。
<luffy> ofan: freebsd
<luffy> ofan:  :-D
<ofan> luffy: 要主板支持，有raid控制器，或者软raid
<luffy> ofan: 软raid...freebsd 下面的。。。。
<luffy> ofan: 不要竹板的。。。。
<gebjgd> luffy: linux mdadm
<gebjgd> luffy: 要毛freebsd
<ofan> luffy: 看wiki，组raid原来的数据可就都没了
<luffy> gebjgd: freebsd下面 raid1 zfs 都成功了。。。。
<luffy> ofan: 没有数据。。。。
<gebjgd> luffy: 都成功了 你还有毛问题？
<luffy> gebjdg: raid0 搞不了。。。。
<gebjgd> luffy: 你连irc都不会用？
<centerpoint> 有用django的没有?
<gebjgd> luffy: TAB补全
<luffy> gebjgd 不讳。。。
<luffy> gebjgd, 哦！哈哈
<gebjgd> luffy: 用的什么东西？
<centerpoint> 每个新人都会问这个问题
<ofan> 用bottle的撸过
<M3aCu1pa> 家里搞raid干啥
<jlzhang> ubuntu 里怎么查找包含spreadtab这个latex包的 软件包？
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还没撸完？
<gebjgd> M3aCu1pa: 很有必要
<gebjgd> M3aCu1pa: 照片啥的
<centerpoint> 话说当年我也问过，忘记是哪个好心的大牛告诉我tab补全的
<ofan> gebjgd: 没
<M3aCu1pa> 买好主板堆内存
<luffy> M3aCu1pa,   raid0 。。。要性能 :-D
<ofan> gebjgd: 刚入戏
<ofan> luffy: 软raid没多大性能提升，何况还用zfs
<gebjgd> M3aCu1pa: 买好主板堆内存有什么用？
<gebjgd> luffy: raid0? 你还是直接ssd吧
<luffy> ofan:   先玩一下。。。
<ofan> SSD+1
<luffy> ...............
<jlzhang> 用latex制作报表，需要表格内最后一列求和，需要用到spreadtab.sty。请问要安装哪个软体包？
<ofan> luffy: 上个512G的SSD爽死你
<luffy> 偶是穷人。。。
<M3aCu1pa> 性能撒，上内存啊
<gebjgd> jlzhang: google
<luffy> M3aCu1pa,    穷。。。
<gebjgd> luffy: 卖屁股
<gebjgd> luffy: 找个干妈
<ofan> luffy: 卖给 gebjgd
<luffy> gebjgd,  要不
<jlzhang> gebjgd: 狗不到啊，都是英文，我看不懂。
<M3aCu1pa> 硬盘那么贵， 硬盘的cache我舍不得用那么频繁， 脏活扔内存撒
<gebjgd> luffy: 你是女的？
<luffy> ..........
<ofan> .....
<gebjgd> luffy: 要验货的
<gebjgd> luffy: 裸照发来 3d的要
<M3aCu1pa> SSD更没必要，全部内存之
<ofan> jlzhang: 不看英文是很困难滴
<gebjgd> jlzhang: 不会英文就没办法了
<luffy> gebjdg:   假的可以不。。。三寨的
 * ofan SSD谁用谁知道
<gebjgd> luffy: 做变性手术去
<ofan> 现在降价了... 256G 貌似100多刀就搞定
<gebjgd> luffy: 之后我可以考虑
<luffy> gebjgd,    ç©·
<gebjgd> luffy: 自宫
<jlzhang> ofan: 是啊，所以我跟我亲戚那些要学计算机专业的弟弟妹妹说，不会英语就甭学计算机了。
<M3aCu1pa> ofan, 你没计划好自己的读写，我们行业术语叫Tiering
<gebjgd> luffy: 有宫廷秘方的
<luffy> gebjgd,  偶弟弟不会转弯
<luffy> :-D
<ofan> M3aCu1pa: 我知道，这还是ibm发明的
<gebjgd> luffy: 不用转弯
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 现在拼的是随机速写
<luffy> gebjgd,    和解？
<gebjgd> luffy: 找个人收羊鞭的地方
<gebjgd> luffy: 你说你卖就可以了
<ofan> 大型机就是另外一马事了
<luffy> ............
<ofan> 猪鞭比较好
<luffy> ofan,  以鞭补鞭！去买猪鞭下酒！
<luffy> gebjgd, 哪里有干妈？？？？？？？？？
<luffy> gebjgd, 哪里有干妈？？？？？？？？？为了raid0 !!!!!!!!!!
<luffy> 哈哈哈哈
<M3aCu1pa> ofan, 对呀，内存就是随机读写， flash弱爆
<M3aCu1pa> 我家里系统有个32g内存够了
<M3aCu1pa> 除了firefox也没啥读写厉害的
<luffy> M3aCu1pa, 你的什么板啊？可以32G
<luffy> !
<gebjgd> luffy: 现在随便的主板都能32g
<luffy> .........
<luffy> gebjgd, 我用的845 !!!!!!!1
<M3aCu1pa> 我现在只有8g.... 下次换电脑应该插满ddr3
<gebjgd> luffy: 我正在2004年的笔记本和你聊天
<luffy> gebjgd, 哈哈哈强！
<gebjgd> luffy: 我的台式机最大支持64G
<jlzhang> 算啦，就sudo aptitude install texlive-full吧
<luffy> gebjgd,  -_-
<ofan> M3aCu1pa: 就算32g也会有内存不足的时候
<luffy> gebjgd, 哪个板！！！！请问。。。
<M3aCu1pa> Mozilla profile 500m 内存， 编译大家伙4g内存
<ofan> M3aCu1pa: 而且很多操作就是操作硬盘，不操作内存
<M3aCu1pa> ofan, 所以要规划
<gebjgd> luffy: FM1
<gebjgd> luffy: usb3
<luffy> gebjgd, googling......
<luffy> ......usb3!!!
<gebjgd> luffy: sata 6G 去年的主板了
<M3aCu1pa> ofan, 我想不到有啥应用读写高的，也不能用tmpfs, 你举例？
<ofan> M3aCu1pa: 磁盘整理
<ofan> M3aCu1pa: 文件搜索
<luffy> gebjgd, 去年。。。哇，我不知道时间在转动。。。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> luffy: 你果然是个吊死
<ofan> M3aCu1pa: 情况很多的，io-bound的程序各种各样
<luffy> gebjgd, 吊死？
<Xtaler> 说你是个吊丝
<ofan> 而且实现完全公平的scheduler是个难题，现在的os都有倾向性
<M3aCu1pa> ofan, 市面上几千万的存储系统峰值io也是cpu cache 和ram跑出来的， sas才多少，pcie才多少
<luffy> gebjgd, 你的fm1 amd比 intel 的 i7 强多少。。。？？？
<ofan> M3aCu1pa: 不能这么比....
<gebjgd> luffy: i7?
<luffy> Xtaler, 叼丝？
<Xtaler> 强个毛
<gebjgd> luffy: 哪年的i7？
<Xtaler> CPU弱爆了
<Xtaler> GPU还可以
<luffy> gebjgd, 你的amd强吗
<gebjgd> luffy: 足够我用了
<ofan> M3aCu1pa: 程序有几个TB的数据要处理，难道都要放到内存
<luffy> Xtaler, AMD沦落了？？？？
<Xtaler> GPU可以秒杀i7
<luffy> xiang, ........
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 看什么应用
<luffy> Xtaler, .........
<Xtaler> AMD快要被收购了
<Xtaler> 裁员中
<luffy> ......
<Xtaler> 要减肥
<Xtaler> 然后坐等买家上门收购
<gebjgd> amd命还长的很
<Xtaler> AMD斗不过英特尔
<Xtaler> 已经把工厂都卖掉了
<ofan> amd挂了，intel就得吃官司
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 你说的是兲朝的事情吧
<Xtaler> 幸好有ATI的显卡抵挡一阵子
<Xtaler> 不然，AMD早就挂面了
<gebjgd> Xtaler: amd现在靠的是apu
<Xtaler> 现在买AMD都是冲着显卡的性能好
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/210522.htm
<Xtaler> 嗯
<Xtaler> 就是阿
<M3aCu1pa> TB数据处理，那是你tiering没做好索引没做好， 当然， 烂程序的确多，但一般烂程序都是Enterprise的，个人不用
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 所以说啊 amd命还长的很
<cap_sensitive> ofan: Linux 那个“Complete fair schduler”呢？是只能实现一个时间单位内的公平么？
<Xtaler> 要是集成的显卡没有英特尔的核心显卡好，就该滚蛋了
<M3aCu1pa> Apu 比nvidia gpu如何
<Xtaler> 不相上下
<M3aCu1pa> Ivy Bridge哪
<gebjgd> M3aCu1pa: 领域不一样
<Xtaler> 英伟达也撑不了多久
<luffy> N卡的作用是耗电吗？
<gebjgd> M3aCu1pa: apu功耗低
<gebjgd> luffy: 烧水 煮鸡蛋
<ofan> cap_sensitive: cfs的fair应该是指给进程被执行的机会均等
<luffy> ...
<M3aCu1pa> 为啥现在amd 笔记本集显反而是卖点。。。
<gebjgd> luffy: 主要是供暖
<Xtaler> 要是不发展移动芯片的话
<gebjgd> M3aCu1pa: 功耗
<Xtaler> 英伟达顶不了多久就的关门了
<luffy> gebjgd, 干麻大家还买intel 跟 n卡？？？？？？？
<Xtaler> 几乎没什么人买独立显卡
<M3aCu1pa> 我还是向往i7...
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 在你嘴里 什么公司都是顶不了多久 就射了
<gebjgd> luffy: intel显卡功耗好啊
<M3aCu1pa> Luffy, 玩游戏
<gebjgd> luffy: 从来没买过n卡
<Xtaler> 摩托被收购了
<Xtaler> 是吧
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 你要看被谁收购
<M3aCu1pa> luffy, 比如我，用linux玩游戏。。。
<luffy> 哈哈哈,先买AMD APU,,,少用电，，，等amd收购intel....我门就可以用 i8 了...哈哈哈
<Xtaler> IT行业竞争异常激烈
<gebjgd> luffy: 不可能
<Xtaler> luffy: 你就等
<Xtaler> 看看有木有
<M3aCu1pa> 编译，玩游戏， 转片子。。。
<luffy> 底功耗 万岁!!!
<gebjgd> luffy: 不会让独大的
<gebjgd> M3aCu1pa: amd多核足够了
<luffy> .....
<Xtaler> AMD就是靠扶持
<Xtaler> 死皮赖脸撑着
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 和垬一样
<Xtaler> 英特尔用来掩护的
<Xtaler> 这样，人家就不能说英特尔一家独大了
<M3aCu1pa> Bebjgd, amd 貌似编译和转片子这类定点运算比Intel差很多
<Xtaler> 不能说他垄断了
<Xtaler> 用显卡转
<Xtaler> 只要软件支持就行
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 你写？
<gebjgd> Xtaler: opencl?
<Xtaler> 可以用显卡加速的
<Xtaler> 不是有了么
<Xtaler> 还用我写
<gebjgd> Xtaler: opencl已经大行其道了？
<ofan> amd cpu估计比较烂
<ofan> 还是i7是王道
<M3aCu1pa> 那还是要Nvidia.... Amd linux 驱动难道这几年好了？
<Xtaler> 嗯，AMD的cpu够烂
<Xtaler> 如同煮烂的红烧肉一样
<ofan> nvidia的驱动貌似也不怎么滴
<gebjgd> nvidia 弄个供暖系统还是可以的
<gebjgd> 烧水 煮鸡蛋
<gebjgd> 烤个面包什么的
<Xtaler> 要用勺子舀上来
<gebjgd> 还是不错的
<Xtaler> 硬件驱动对linux这些开源系统来说始终是个纠结的问题
<Xtaler> 因为硬件厂家不愿开放源代码
<Xtaler> 怕泄漏商业机密
<Xtaler> 英伟达就因为这个被吐槽了
<luffy> Xtaler, 他是怕???他们的代码是GPL的????????
<gebjgd> ofan: 还不开撸？
<gebjgd> ofan: 明天不去钓妹子？
<Xtaler> 他们还是不愿意公开源代码
<Xtaler> 在linux系统下开发显卡之类的硬件驱动犹如摸黑
<luffy> Xtaler, 为什么???
<luffy> Xtaler,    A卡的linux 驱动不好吗?
<Xtaler> luffy: AMD的显卡在我的主机上无法使用
<Xtaler> 不能开启硬件解码加速
<luffy> Xtaler, 你的系统版本..请问...
<Xtaler> Ubuntu12.04
<luffy> Xtaler, ..........
<Xtaler> 要是安装WIN7的话，是可以用硬件解码加速的
<luffy> Xtaler, 开了以后有什么效果?
<Me4Culpa> 哥哥， Nvidia 官方驱动是Nvidia员工写的，黑从何来。。。Linus?
<luffy> Xtaler, 开了以后有什么效果?你的机器现在可以放1080p吗?
<ofan> gebjgd: 明天去，今天撸过了
<Xtaler> 开了以后，就是可以播放高清视频
<luffy> Xtaler, 开了以后有什么效果?你的机器现在可以放1080p吗?装wiin7就可以放吗?
<gebjgd> luffy: a卡驱动还不如开源的
<Xtaler> 1080P
<luffy> gebjgd, 怎么测试出来的?
<maxima> 哇 进来了 (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<Xtaler> 在linux系统下不能播放
<luffy> Xtaler, 你的win7可以放吗?1080p
<gebjgd> luffy: 自己测试 放片
<luffy> gebjgd,  哦
<gebjgd> luffy: 现在是个机器就能1080p
<Xtaler> WIN7绝对可以播放
<ofan> a卡的官方驱动比开源的好点
<gebjgd> luffy: 你弱爆了 现在都开始4k了
<luffy> gebjgd, 4k ???????
<ofan> 至少性能上不错
<maxima> 显卡 intel的就不错
<gebjgd> luffy: 4x1080
<Xtaler> 在linux下用N卡可以播放1080P的
<luffy> gebjgd, ..........
<luffy> 哇哇哇哇哇哇哇哇哇哇哇哇哇哇哇哇哇哇哇
<Xtaler> gebjgd: 你用4K显示器了？
<maxima> 4k是什么阿
<ofan> 4k叫ultra hd
<gebjgd> luffy: 我现在和你聊天的 2004年机器 随便放1080的高清
<Xtaler> 超高清
<maxima> 分辨率 爽死了
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 不用 家里没地方 搬家准备买个
<Xtaler> 还有个8K的
<luffy> gebjgd, 哈哈哈,如何实现的!!!
<gebjgd> luffy: mplayer
<luffy> gebjgd, 什么时候显卡啊
<gebjgd> luffy: intel
<gebjgd> luffy: 855
<luffy> ...
<Xtaler> gebjgd: 你好牛哦
<luffy> gebjgd, 我也有855
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 牛什么？
<luffy> gebjgd, PM
<Xtaler> 厉害阿
<gebjgd> Xtaler: intel驱动几年来都这样
<ofan> gebjgd: cpu解码吧
<Xtaler> 可以用老古董的机器随便播放
<gebjgd> 显然
<Xtaler> 娘的，我用去年刚出的机器都放不了
<maxima> 你们觉得 gnome3 怎么样呢
<Xtaler> 真坑
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 你啥卡？？
<Xtaler> AMD的E350
<gebjgd> Xtaler: win可以
<Xtaler> 内置的HD6310
<gebjgd> Xtaler: linux你可以忘记了
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 我这里4块amd
<Xtaler> 支持DX11
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 3台amd的机器
<Xtaler> 哦
<luffy> Xtaler, DX11对linux有用吗?
<Xtaler> 你买买那么多干嘛？
<Xtaler> 当然木有用了
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 老机器
<Xtaler> DX11是微软的东西
<luffy> ...看来我要支持一下855了
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 2006年的笔记本 去年年初的上网本  和 去年的台式机
<Xtaler> 你是AMD的fans阿？
<Xtaler> 都用AMD的？
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 不是 但是不不买nv的东西
<maxima> intel就够用了 我觉得
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 但是优先考虑amd
<gebjgd> Xtaler: win下跑游戏 amd有优势
<Xtaler>  哦
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 比intel强
<ofan> gebjgd: 哪强了
<gebjgd> ofan: 性能
<ofan> 哦 说intel
<ofan> 看成nv了
<gebjgd> ofan: 能交火
<gebjgd> ofan: 不爱nv
<Xtaler> 为毛不买NV？
<maxima> 不见得吧 我觉得intel用的就很好
<luffy> Xtaler, 估计你的AMD apu设计图就不行了...
<ofan> Xtaler: gebjgd 是nv黑
<Xtaler> O
<maxima> 我是笔记本 i5 2450 的
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 果黑 nv黑
<luffy> Xtaler, 只能游戏了.
<Xtaler> 我不是用来设计图纸的
<Xtaler> 那个就是用来播放电影浏览网页什么的
<luffy> ...
<Xtaler> 也不玩游戏
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 如果用win 你随意
<Xtaler> 准备买新机器
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 如果是linux 直接intel
<Xtaler> 有点纠结
<Xtaler> 想买A10 5800K
<Xtaler> 我喜欢技嘉的主板
<Xtaler> 可是现在只有大板
<ofan> intel的还是搓了点，播个flash可能就挂
<Xtaler> 我想要中板的
<Xtaler> flash就是个垃圾
<luffy> intel真的很强。。。845分辨率高的我显示器受不了,,,哈哈哈
<gebjgd> Xtaler: amd的a10?
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 推荐
<Xtaler> 嗯
<Xtaler> 是阿
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 性价比超高
<ofan> 桌面特效估计也开不了
<Xtaler> W可以的
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 要是跑linux就会郁闷点了
<luffy> ofan: 我ati的3d开了。。。
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 我的是a6 和独显交火
<Xtaler> 但是现在，技嘉还没出小板的A85X主板
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 当然只能win下
<luffy> ofan: 我ati的3d-desktop开了。。。
<Xtaler> 华硕就有出了
<Xtaler> 我该买华硕还是技嘉？
<Xtaler> 有点犹豫
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/210394.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y [多图]你会选择哪款？Surface RT VS Nexus 7_Microsoft Surface_cnBeta.COM
<maxima>  intel的还是搓了点 你们做什么应用呢需要那么强的显卡
<ofan> luffy: 我说Intel的
<Xtaler> 一般来说，我首选技嘉的主板
<gebjgd> maxima: 游戏
<luffy> ofan, 哦
<ofan> maxima: 看大片
<gebjgd> maxima: 基本上就是apu + win
<Xtaler> 但是技嘉的主板没有我想要的接口和规格
<luffy> ofan, 我intel 915 opensolaris 也开3D了!!!!!!!!!!
<gebjgd> maxima: 如果看片 直接linux + intel或者amd
<Xtaler> 中板没有7.1声道模拟接口
<maxima> linux游戏多悲剧的
<gebjgd> maxima: 游戏挺多的啊
<Xtaler> linux游戏快要迎来黎明的曙光了
<ofan> luffy: 开个阴影不能叫开3d
<maxima> 恩 集显不错 费电少 我现在就用的
<luffy> ofan, 真的是3D-desktop!
<Xtaler> 那个游戏平台的公司要开发linux版本的游戏平台了
<ofan> 而且你确认下是x渲染还是opengl
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 你知道的太少了
<Xtaler> 嗯
<luffy> ofan, opensolaris装好就可以打开了
<ofan> luffy: 3d桌面而已
<gebjgd> Xtaler: fps一堆
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 还有hon
<luffy> ofan, ...3d-desktop 算nothing ...   :-D
<Xtaler> 我想玩使命召唤之类的
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine怎么用啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390380 各位。要用这东西的话,是不是先要装windowsa啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 米虫00 — 2012-10-20 15:46
<Xtaler> 或者极品飞车
<Xtaler> 之类的赛车
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 极品飞车直接用平板玩
<Xtaler> 游戏
<maxima> 我的显卡 现在
<Xtaler> linux系统下面没体感游戏可以玩
<maxima>  glxgears
<ofan> luffy: 有些特效a卡开着都卡，何况intel的
<maxima> Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be
<gebjgd> Xtaler: hon相当不错了 我觉得比dota强
<maxima> approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.
<maxima> 302 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.377 FPS
<Xtaler> 哦
<ofan> 宅男玩dota
<gebjgd> ofan: 宅男撸管
<Xtaler> XBMC的是120FPS
<luffy> ofan, a卡开3d ...glxgears fps 少了一半。。。。。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 撸管+打dota
<maxima> synchronized to the vertical  垂直同步 ？影响性能
<gebjgd> ofan: 还是你有生活
<ofan> gebjgd: 你的生活
<Xtaler> gebjgd: 你说买技嘉还是华硕好呢?
<gebjgd> ofan: 下周日我帮你撸
<Xtaler> 主板
<ofan> gebjgd: 一言为定
<gebjgd> ofan: 下周日我就到了
<gebjgd> ofan: 过来maiami找我或者orlando
<ofan> gebjgd: 要是圣诞节来就好了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我请你吃香蕉
<maxima> 你们都是性能控哦
<luffy> Xtaler, 技嘉好！够geek!
<Xtaler> 哦
<ofan> gebjgd: 我带着妞一块去
<Xtaler> 技嘉的也是很炫
<gebjgd> ofan: 我12月初就又休假了
<ofan> gebjgd: 喔槽
<gebjgd> ofan: 休到明年初
<gebjgd> ofan: 没办法  假期没用完
<Xtaler> gebjgd: 你在什么公司上班阿
<ofan> gebjgd: 你丫一年修半年？
<luffy> gebjgd, 初一/?????/   :-D
<Xtaler> 这么爽
<ofan> Xtaler: gebjgd 是德国佬
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 我在德国
<gebjgd> ofan: 30年的假期啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 30天的假期啊
<ofan> 一年修半年...
<Xtaler> 不是吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 带薪？
<Xtaler> 30年阿
<gebjgd> ofan: 我才休了15天的
<gebjgd> ofan: 带
<Xtaler> 爽
<maxima> gebjgd 德国怎么去阿
<luffy> gebjgd, 你鼻子下有一小胡子吗？？？   ;-D
<Xtaler> 飞过去的
<maxima> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻…… 太爽了 我也想去
<ofan> gebjgd: 那你圣诞可以来的
<luffy> gebjgd, ;=D
<maxima> 在德国可以找工作然后过去么
<gebjgd> maxima: 没戏
<Xtaler> 二战时代德国的元首才小胡子
<luffy> 哈哈哈
<gebjgd> maxima: 除非你有非兲朝的文凭
<Xtaler> 你怎么跑到德国去了阿
<gebjgd> ofan: 圣诞美国有意思么？
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 我在德国7年多了
<Xtaler> 偷渡过去的？
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 留学
<luffy> gebjgd, 7年了，你痒不？
<Xtaler> 留学？
<gebjgd> luffy: 痒极了 天天要搞下才行
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 出国留学
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 不懂？
<Xtaler> 然后就不回来了？
<luffy> gebjgd, ...
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 回哪？
<Xtaler> 国家白培养了
<ofan> luffy: gebjgd 痒了很久了
<luffy> 哈哈哈
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 谁是国家？
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 解释下
<Xtaler> 你的祖国阿
<ofan> luffy: 现在连男人都不放过
<luffy> gebjgd, 太有才了
<Xtaler> 老大
<luffy> ofan, 哈哈哈
<luffy> 很好！
<maxima> 当年菊花还是一种花的时候 就去留学了阿 o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<Xtaler> 出去7年就忘记了
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 祖国是谁？
<ofan> Xtaler: gebjgd 马上就是德国佬了
<Xtaler> 哦哦
<luffy> 果然很geek!   geek!万岁！！
<Xtaler> 日耳曼血统了
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 如果说祖国 应该是中华民国
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 你还在沦陷区
<Xtaler> 我在红
<Xtaler> æ²³
<jusss> test
<luffy> gebjgd, ...
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<Xtaler> 呵呵
<jusss> 周末人还挺多的吗
<Xtaler> 多如牛毛
<jusss> 哇咔咔
<Xtaler> jusss: 你去哪里鬼混回来呢
<jusss> Xtaler: bot ?
<Xtaler> no
<Xtaler> I am human
<Monkey> 。。。
<Xtaler> 猴子
<Xtaler> 你改作孙悟空好了
<Monkey> Xtaler, 他是谁？
<Xtaler> 那个他？
<Xtaler> 你阿
<Xtaler> 你不是猴子么？
<Monkey> Xtaler, 不是"仙洞空“吗？？？
<jusss> Xtaler: 你是？
<Monkey> Xtaler, 历史被修改了？？？孙悟空???
<Monkey> Xtaler, 历史被修改了？？？孙悟空???孙悟空不是jp的作品吗？
<Xtaler> 你不看电视么？
<Monkey> Xtaler, 我是"仙洞空“
<maxima> 的
<Monkey> Xtaler, 我是"仙洞空“
<Monkey> Xtaler, 我是"仙洞空“
<jusss> Xtaler: bot ？
<Xtaler> 西游记翻拍N次了
<Monkey> 没有听说过孙悟空的猴子。。。
<Monkey> Xtaler, 我是"仙洞空“
<jusss> Monkey: bot ?
<Xtaler> JUSS
<Monkey> 请清楚：我是"仙洞空“!!!
<Xtaler> jusss: N
<Xtaler> O
 * jusss 谁搞了两个bot上来呀。。。
<Xtaler> 石头里冒出来的
<Xtaler> jusss: ？
<Monkey> 难道我从天庭下来 跑错时间隧道了？？？
<Xtaler> EN
 * jusss 测试bot对话？
<Xtaler> NO
<maxima> bot 是什么
<Xtaler> BOT有这么说话的么？
<Xtaler> 很显然不是了
<Xtaler> 对吧
<Monkey> 我不做 瘟帝 了
<Xtaler> 那你做猴哥
<Monkey> YY
<Monkey> 哈哈哈！
<maxima> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<Monkey> 我的名字应该流传了1万年了”仙洞空“...怎么演变了？
<Monkey> 当年我还在海南拉了一驮屎。。。
<Monkey> 海南的猴子怎么。。。太失望了。。。
<Monkey> T_T
<Monkey> 88!我回去做 瘟帝 了
<maxima> 瘟帝是什么阿
<Monkey> maxima, 乃 bi ma wen ...我在天庭的职务。。。。。。。。
<Monkey> 哈哈哈。。。
<maxima> 汗
<maxima> 大家在忙什么呢 手头的工作？
<Xtaler> 嗯
<Xtaler> 上班干活
<Xtaler> 偶尔灌一下水
<maxima> 上班阿 今天不休息阿
<Xtaler> 全年无休
<maxima> 呵呵 牛
<Xtaler> 呵呵
<Xtaler> 好想吃蒜苗爆炒牛肉
<maxima> 第一次上irc 不知道在这里可在得到或者是做什么
<Xtaler> 你可以在这里聊天
<luffy> 高手们！！！有没有谁把自己电脑弄成 route 了 ？
<Xtaler> 寻求帮助
<Xtaler> 安装个海蜘蛛之类的系统
<xiangfu> luffy, 有。不过你的电话有多少块网卡？
<Xtaler> 就可以把电脑变成路由器了
<Xtaler> 至少要有两块网卡
<luffy> xiangfu: 两块儿
<xiangfu> luffy, 有名的OpenWrt.
<xiangfu> 海蜘蛛之类的的是什么系统？
<luffy> xiangfu: OpenWrt !
<Xtaler> 就是路由器系统
<Xtaler> 用电脑做软路由器用的
<Xtaler> 有很多功能
<luffy> xiangfu: route 以后看到什么 了 ？
<Xtaler> 比如可以双线合并
<xiangfu> Xtaler, 网址？
<Xtaler> 把两条宽带连接合并
<Xtaler> 从而可以获得更快的速度
<Xtaler> 你放狗搜索阿
<Xtaler> 关键字：海蜘蛛
<xiangfu> luffy, 什么意思？你想做什么？你想拨号？还是直接转发？
<luffy> Xtaler: 狗被恐吓了。。。鼻子不灵敏。。。
<xiangfu> Xtaler, 我是想和你确认一下？ ：） www.hi-spider.com
<Xtaler> 嗯
<Xtaler> 那么多狗
<luffy> xiangfu: route以后看到了什么通讯包信息了？
<jusss> 海蜘蛛有广告
<xiangfu> luffy, 看通讯包。是用特殊的命令。你会用这些命令都一样。反正openwrt 就是 linux 系统。
<luffy> xiangfu: 哦
<jusss> xiangfu: long time no see
<Xtaler> 用个嗅探抓包
<xiangfu> jusss, long time no see.
<luffy> xiangfu: 好的，派出反墙狗去寻食!
<Xtaler> 可是海蜘蛛根本就不开源的
<xiangfu> luffy, openwrt.org
<xiangfu> luffy, 如果你只是转发。一条命令就够了。
<luffy> xiangfu: :)
<xiangfu> luffy, 也没有改要再装一个系统。
<luffy> xiangfu: :)好的
<xiangfu> luffy, 看你想折腾到什么地步了。：）
<luffy> xiangfu: ...漫长...
<xiangfu> 那就上openwrt.
<luffy> :)
<xiangfu> 我家所有的路由器都是openwrt.
<xiangfu> 有5个。：）
<luffy> xiangfu: 这么多openwrt///
<Xtaler> 你自己安装的系统？？
<Xtaler> 你用那么多路由器阿？？
<xiangfu> 自己编译再安装。
<xiangfu> 嗯。
<luffy> xiangfu: 非主流电脑？
<jusss> xiangfu: 能刷openwrt的路由器得过百吧
<Xtaler> 你用什么牌子的路由器？
<xiangfu> tp-link 703N 3个
<Xtaler> xiangfu: 你用什么路由器？
<xiangfu> tp-link mr11u 1 个
<Xtaler> 都是TPLINK？
<luffy> xiangfu: 刷了就无限制了？
<jusss> xiangfu: tp 740n 能刷不
<Xtaler> 我也用的TPLINK
<xiangfu> tp-link WR1043ND 一个
<xiangfu> jusss, 740 应该能吧。我看看
<Xtaler> 我有4个TPLINK无线路由器
<xiangfu> luffy, 什么限制？
<Xtaler> 是WR340G+的
<Xtaler> 这些路由器能刷么？
<xiangfu> jusss, http://downloads.openwrt.org/attitude_adjustment/12.09-beta/ar71xx/generic/openwrt-ar71xx-generic-tl-wr740n-v1-squashfs-factory.bin
<luffy> xiangfu: 哪有硬件支持列表？...带有acl控制人数限制...(无线）
<Xtaler> 不过，我现在的路由器都够用了
<Xtaler> 我用来搭建无线网络桥接
<Xtaler> 这样到处都有无线网络信号了
<xiangfu> luffy, wiki.openwrt.org/toh/start
<Xtaler> 可以大大拓展无线路由器的无线网络信号覆盖面
<Xtaler> 费用不高
<Xtaler> 买2手的路由器就行了
<luffy> xiangfu: ==去看一下
<Xtaler> 一个30块钱
<Xtaler> 呵呵
<xiangfu> Xtaler, wr340g 是2MB flash 新版的openwrt 不支持。
<Xtaler> 带电源的话要38
<xiangfu> 你看看旧版的吧。
<xiangfu> Xtaler, 你家有多大？？ ：）
<Xtaler> 这里六层楼
<Xtaler> 每层1400平方
<xiangfu> openwrt 可以干很多事。比如：http://www.openmobilefree.net/?p=1808， http://www.openmobilefree.net/?p=1338
<kk> xiangfu,啥网址y Make Ben Nanonote access Wireless over USB
<xiangfu> 再来一个： http://www.openmobilefree.net/?p=1338
<kk> xiangfu,啥网址y Automatic Camera by Using OpenWrt (用 OpenWrt 制作自动相机)
<xiangfu> Xtaler, 那就不要用家用路由器了。这么大房子。有钱人。：）
<Xtaler> 我后来又买了一个TPLINK的4310
<Xtaler> 三天线的
<jusss> xiangfu: 刷openwrt都需要外接硬盘吧
<xiangfu> jusss, 不需要。
<Xtaler> 现在出了一款4320的路由器 5根天线
<Xtaler> 带有两个USB接口
<Xtaler> 可以直接用来当作媒体服务器
<xiangfu> jusss, 看你想用openwrt 干什么。基本配置，用不了4MB。
<jusss> xiangfu: 740n刷openwrt后最大能带多少台机子
<Xtaler> 200台
<xiangfu> jusss, 总之比官方的强。：）具体我没有试过。
<Xtaler> 你网络宽带够快就行
<xiangfu> jusss, 我试过用703n带50个usb 设备。
<Xtaler> 50个？？？？
<Xtaler> 读卡器？？？
<Xtaler> 还是？？？
<xiangfu> 50个usb 设备。http://www.openmobilefree.net/?p=1308
<kk> xiangfu,啥网址y 41 Icarus 挖矿
<Xtaler> 短信群发阿？？？？
<xiangfu> 详情见BLOG
<jusss> xiangfu: 手机上快播下载的是多个!mv文件，你知道怎么把它们合并成一个文件吗
<xiangfu> 最多连过90个。但系统只识别出70个。而且明显变的超慢。
<Xtaler> 哦
<xiangfu> jusss, ffmpeg. :)
<xiangfu> jusss, 什么格式的？
<jusss> xiangfu: !mv后缀
<xiangfu> 。。。 用 file 看一下输出。你也知道后缀没有什么意义。
<eexpress> 挖bitcoin? xiangfu
<xiangfu> eexpress, 嗯。
<eexpress> 你投入这么多，值得回来不
<xiangfu> jusss, 自己看吧： http://ffmpeg.org/trac/ffmpeg/wiki/How%20to%20concatenate%20%28join,%20merge%29%20media%20files
<kk> xiangfu,啥网址y How to concatenate (join, merge) media files – FFmpeg
<xiangfu> eexpress, 已经不挖了。投了12万。挣了2万回来。
<xiangfu> 一个月时间。后出设备都出了。不干了。
<eexpress> 额。hoho。明显是靠电费去换钱。
<luffy> 神了
<xiangfu> 电费用了700RMB。
<xiangfu> 不多。
<eexpress> 哦
<xiangfu> 这个东西我费电。我又不用显卡。
<xiangfu> 用FPGA挖的。
<eexpress> 最近这bitcoin没涨价了吧
<xiangfu> 70RMB一个
<eexpress> 那是没涨了
<xiangfu> 前几天出了手上最后的60个。
<xiangfu> 最近一直这个价
<eexpress> 还掉了点
<xiangfu> 不太关心了。：）
<eexpress> lol
<luffy> ToT
<xiangfu> 问问大家SHA256都用在什么地方？
<luffy> kpi
<eexpress> 估计装B才用这。。
<luffy> 哈哈哈
<eexpress> 日常哪里用得着
<xiangfu> 我只知道sha256sum
<xiangfu> 有从已经慢慢从 md5sum 转到 sha256sum 了。：）
<xiangfu> md5sum/sha256sum 算不算日常？
<xiangfu> 看来你们不用。：）
<eexpress> 日常用不到。
<eexpress> md5sum纯比较文件用
<xiangfu> 以后换成sha256sum 比较就用到了。
<xiangfu> 比较文件要用diff. 验证文件用 .xxxxsum
<eexpress> xiangfu: 你不会担心文件验证到这程度吧。安全部门用还差不多啊。
<eexpress> 倒是曾经有人发一个c源码，用sha...
<\rs> sum
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于ubuntu装在移动硬盘上后进不了系统的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390391 如题，装完从移动硬盘重启后一直黑着，再过一会儿自动进入windows 7.这是什么原因，电脑是联想U410. 统计信息: 发表于 由 thinkuan — 2012-10-20 17:35
<xiangfu> SHA-1在許多安全協定中廣為使用，包括TLS和SSL、PGP、SSH、S/MIME和IPsec
<alvin_rxg> 为啥不是 sha512..
<xiangfu> alvin_rxg, 因为最近在写关于sha256的代码
<xeocs> hello
<kk> xeocs, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<xeocs> 又见面了哈！
<xeocs> 貌似你一天都在啊，kk
<Guest1714> xeocs, 你是不是在和一个机器人在聊天`
<alvin_rxg> kk 真的得把名字换一下了……很多新人不知道它是机器人…
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7下安装UB磁盘分区问题，求救！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390392 情况是这样的 我买电脑时，叫他留了90g装双系统，他给我装了win7后说 那个会装双系统的不在，我就没装linux了， 现在我下了个ubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso，根据网上的教程easyBCD安装，  …
<xeocs> 好尴尬。。
<xeocs> 谢谢提醒哈！
<alvin_rxg> 没事，我以前也和 kk 大战了三百回合
<Xtaler> alvin_rxg: 你那是在调戏良家小k
<xeocs> 呵呵！不过kk到底是怎么回事啊？好神奇。。
<`yh> kk : pk
<kk> `yh, 你是什​​么星座？  ㍪ 
<alvin_rxg> xeocs: 机器人嘛，其实你也稍微学点编程的话，就知道那是很简单的 :)
<alvin_rxg> 或者你在这输个 https 的网址 :)
<terry-_-> xeocs, 他还是很智能的`
<Xtaler> https://t.scle.ct
<Xtaler> 吃饭去l
<Xtaler> 柠檬鸭
<gebjgd> 卡卡卡卡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 周末了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 开始尖攻越南妹子了？
<mayli> w
<mayli> a
<mayli> sd
<luffy> 哈哈哈 我又来了
<gebjgd> luffy: freebsd
<gebjgd> luffy: 用的疼不疼啊
<Xtaler> gebjgd: 啃饭了没？
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 老婆正在做
<Xtaler> 幸福
<Xtaler> 刚吃回来
<Xtaler> 随便弄了一大锅的鸭肉
<Xtaler> 柠檬鸭
<gebjgd> 家里冰箱里还有烤鸭
<Xtaler> 太油了
<Xtaler> 哦
<luffy> ¹¹¹¹¹¹¹¹¹¹¹
<kk> luffy say: ¹¹¹¹¹¹¹¹¹¹¹ in EUC-JP ? We use UTF-8 !
<luffy> 畴过鄢ｋ观３脎过
<luffy> £³ë¹Ûý£³Ûë¹£ýÛ³£ë¹ýÛ£³ë¹Ûý
<gebjgd> 日的 arch随便升级xorg 不管gnome fn快捷键还在悲剧
<Xtaler> ？
<Xtaler> 回来吧
<Xtaler> DEBIAN还在那里等你
<gebjgd> debian?
<gebjgd> 不用
<gebjgd> 继续用xfce就是了
<Xtaler> 那你喜欢怎么？
<gebjgd> 反正就是那个上网本需要锁触摸板
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 你能说汉语么？
<Xtaler> 把它给砸了吧？
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 砸什么？
<Xtaler> 汉语是什么？
<Xtaler> 砸你的上网本
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 你正在用的语言
 * Xtaler 挖鼻子
<luffy>   ý·ý·ýý·ýýýýýýýýýýý
<luffy> óý·ÇÛÝûåùñëïõíáï
<luffy> «
<Xtaler> Facebook知道你的好友是谁，Google知道你在网上喜欢搜什么，亚马逊知道你买了什么，
<silverzhao> 有人用 deadbeef 的吗？若是将 .cue 文件转换成 utf-8 格式且带 BOM，似乎 deadbeef 就不能正确解析出第一行的内容了。大家怎么解决的？
<luffy> icon
<luffy> shit
<silverzhao> 刚刚到 deadbeef 的 irc 里询问了一下，新版的 0.5.6-RC3 好像支持跳过 BOM 了，我去试试。
<xiangfu> Xtaler, QQ／360 知道这些所有的东西。：）
<gebjgd> pityonline: mbp用的爽么
<pityonline> gebjgd: 嗯哼
<gebjgd> pityonline: 热么？
<pityonline> gebjgd: 不热
<pidan> ............
<mayli> wasd
<gebjgd> pityonline: 不信
<pityonline> gebjgd: 算了
<gebjgd> pityonline: XD
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<mayli> ᶘ﻿ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 搞完越南妹子了？
<mayli>  ᶘ ಠᴥಠᶅ
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 都找不到人呢。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 她干嘛去了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 勾引德国人去了？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我咋知道…
<stone_> 大家好。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 问个关于休眠设置的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390402 在笔记本新装12.10，Gnome版本3.5，内核3.5.0，内存4G、swap分区5G。电源设置低电量时休眠的时候发现选项为灰色，不可选如图。hibernate命令可以使用，完了休眠开机神马都一切正常，但是就是没有办法设置低 …
<kk> stone_, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<haixiaochan> Hi
<kk> haixiaochan, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<paopao> hello
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 太郁闷了，安装Ubuntu 12.10竟然最后卡在update-notifier-common...... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390406 rt 以前安装Ubuntu其他版本没有出现这种现象，现在安装了两次，都是最后快完时卡在这里，貌似是去下载flash的插件啥的，就没有反应，一直这样，急死我了，有大大支 …
<paopao> kk 是谁
<paopao> 机器人？
<kk> paopao, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍬ 
<paopao> 果然。。。
<archl> 靠。。。靠。。。靠。。。闻到煮着的山楂酱的味道受不了了。。。
<archl> tenzu: 疼疼好
<Xtaler> 箩姐好
<Xtaler> 你们怎么叫TENZU做疼疼阿
<Xtaler> 应该叫猪哥
<archl> Xtaler:  。
<Xtaler> 因为他叫天猪
<archl> Xtaler: 我不习惯叫哥啊弟啊除非对方没有其他类型昵称。
<Xtaler> 你不信自己问他是不是叫天猪
<archl> 姐-
<Xtaler> 那你叫他猪猪好了
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 猪猪。。。
<Xtaler> 嗯
<archl> 疼疼还是比较喜欢疼些。
<luffy> 哈哈ha
<Xtaler> xiangfu: 你还在弄挖矿机么？
<Xtaler> 比特挖矿机
<luffy> 请问收听 musicfm 如何 mplayer 调大声一点???
<Xtaler> 好贵，一个3000多
<Xtaler> http://cnbtcnews.com/bitcoin-news/bitcoin-mining/nanguazhang-fpga-bitcoin-mining-rig-20120222.html
<kk> Xtaler,啥网址y 亮瞎你们的双眼 南瓜博士FPGA矿机群 | 中文比特币新闻网
<Xtaler>       当前比特币价格:  $  11.65
<soiamso> 还不如到mt.gox交易来得赚钱吧
<luffy> oh oh oh oh! music !
<soiamso> 4个月前交易价$4.5
<Xtaler> 哦
<Xtaler> 涨价了
<Xtaler> 下班了
<Xtaler> 回去了
<xiangfu> Xtaler 问完就跑。
<xiangfu> luffy, 0 就是增加音量。
<luffy> xiangfu: :)
<xiangfu> 9 是 < , 0 是 >
<luffy> xiangfu: 真的喔!!!：=D
<luffy> :-D
<luffy> xiangfu: :-D
<alvin_rxg> any idea to capture packages without arp?
<xiangfu> 芯片上面背芯片的技术叫什么？
<luffy> xiangfu: 散热
<xiangfu> 什么玩意？
<luffy> xiangfu: cpu上面有个 铜 :-D
<dchxcrow> 有人用gnus没?
<dchxcrow> 没有人在了?
<soiamso> dchxcrow: 还是直接问问题吧
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问是不是在软件中心里安装的openjava和eclipse都不用配置，直接使用啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390411 [size=150]请问是不是在软件中心里安装的openjava和eclipse都不用配置，直接使用啊。 还有加入要配置怎么配置呢‵‵‵‵‵‵谢谢 [/size] 统计信息: 发表于 由 hgj38 …
<gebjgd> soiamso: 你可是好久没来了 我以为你被双规了呢
<aret> ...
<soiamso> gebjgd: 很久没见，一直上班，刚刚被炒
<dchxcrow> gnus中文章的头信息怎么隐去啊
<pityonline> soiamso: 拜见老师！
<aret> sorry
<dchxcrow> 每次都要按下t才行
<gebjgd> soiamso: ..........
<dchxcrow> 各位大神都在啊
<soiamso> gebjgd: 终于有时间搞搞副业，
<pityonline> soiamso: 我待业近半年了，嘿嘿
<gebjgd> soiamso: 怎么又被炒了？ 又和老板娘鬼混了被当场抓奸了吧？
<gebjgd> pityonline: 你真有钱
<gebjgd> pityonline: 竟然敢半年失业
<pityonline> gebjgd: 闲成了习惯了
<soiamso> gebjgd: 埋头苦干不理政事。。。。
<pityonline> gebjgd: 我天天跟上班一样
<dchxcrow> 我用gnus-visible-headers按t后才有效果啊
<dchxcrow> 没人理我
<dchxcrow> .....
<gebjgd> pityonline: 没工作 就没收入 哪有钱待业啊
<soiamso> pityonline: 半年来搞什么项目了？
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: gnus是什么？
<soiamso> dchxcrow: 主要这里用vim ,gedit 的比较多
<pityonline> gebjgd: 我把住房公积金取出来了，反正我之前那工资水平，压根儿甭想买房
<dchxcrow> emacs 中的gnus啊, 看新闻, rss
<dchxcrow> 的
<gebjgd> pityonline: 在兲朝帝都买房确实是个错误
<pityonline> soiamso: 回家，交女朋友，学代码
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: vim路过
<dchxcrow> gebjgd 大家都vim啊
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: emacs太大
<pityonline> gebjgd: 所以那钱放国家那也没用
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 恩,是大了点
<gebjgd> pityonline: 国家？ 是贪官污吏那里
<soiamso> dchxcrow: 我刚叛逃到emacs,因为vi的插件跟vim不兼容，哪个囧阿
<gebjgd> pityonline: 那还有国家一说 应该说是新资产阶级
<aret_> exit
<dchxcrow> soiamso: 欢迎啊,我也是用惯了不想改,
<gebjgd> pityonline: 无产阶级又被夺权了
<pityonline> gebjgd: 知者不必言
<gebjgd> pityonline: 言论自由 怕毛
<pityonline> gebjgd: ....
 * lainme 犯大错误了。push到团队仓库选错branch了啊。push --force不敢运行，怕再犯错……
<soiamso> pityonline: 继续在帝都呆下去？
<pityonline> soiamso: 嗯，找工作唄
<gebjgd> pityonline: 远离帝都 去个好地方 西藏啥的
<Mayaer> XD
<sou_> 我还是看好emacs
<pityonline> gebjgd: 得
<gebjgd> pityonline: XD
<soiamso> pityonline: 看来就只有失业的人在push
<sou_> 操作上更顺手
<pityonline> soiamso: push 什么？
<gebjgd> pityonline: 西藏那地方安宁。下雨不会被淹
<Mayaer> 木有人想我么！！
<pityonline> gebjgd: ....
<gebjgd> pityonline: 2012发大水都不怕
<luffy> genaral
<soiamso> pityonline: 到团队仓库
<pidan> .......
<luffy> genarol?
<pityonline> Mayaer: 蛋蛋的妹儿
<gebjgd> pityonline: 帝都那地方太次了 连下水道都是假的
<pityonline> soiamso: 呃，我只是瞎测试
<pityonline> gebjgd: 你知道得太多了
<sou_> 也喜欢它让人尽量只动手指的设计理念
<gebjgd> pidan: 皮蛋瘦肉粥？
<gebjgd> pityonline: 是个人都知道
<Mayaer> pityonline: 嗯嗯  当叔呢
<pidan> 这。。。。。。。。
 * gebjgd shourou
<gebjgd> pidan: 好
<pityonline> Mayaer: 不晓得啊
<shourou> pidan: hi
<pidan> 没粥
<pityonline> Mayaer: 可能出去吃饭了吧
<lainme> soiamso: ……
<shourou> pidan: 粥一会儿就到
<Mayaer> 好吧。。
<pidan> 粥在哪儿
<shourou> 粥出来
<pidan> 拿粥来
 * shourou pidan想你了
<pidan> 粥阿粥，你在哪里
<shourou> pityonline: 你也夠有意思的 失業了還買個mbp用
<shourou> pityonline: 你還是有錢
 * shourou gebjgd
<aret_> 终于设置成UTF-8了
<pityonline> gebjgd: 没事儿，反正还没死
<pityonline> gebjgd: 没钱是真没钱，不过买这个电脑的钱还是有的
<gebjgd> pityonline: 有錢
<pityonline> gebjgd: ……
<gebjgd> pityonline: 我是沒有錢買
<gebjgd> pityonline: 我都在用2004年的破筆記本和你聊天
<pityonline> gebjgd: 嗯，你没钱买 MBA，你有钱出国
<soiamso> pityonline: 我觉得ultrabook还可以
 * gebjgd 窮啊
<pityonline> soiamso: 是啊
<pityonline> gebjgd: 装
<gebjgd> pityonline: 我的出國錢是借的 之後我天天刷碗償還的
<gebjgd> pityonline: 這年頭有錢人都用蘋果的
<gebjgd> pityonline: 身份的象征
<pityonline> gebjgd: 靠！
<gebjgd> pityonline: 身份的象征
<pityonline> gebjgd: 屁，只是个工具而已
<gebjgd> pityonline: 身份的象征
<pityonline> gebjgd: 买了 MBA 装上 Windows 玩游戏，还不就是台游戏机？
<pityonline> gebjgd: 复读机啊你？
<gebjgd> pityonline: 買了mba裝win？
<soiamso> gebjgd: 你不是没用嘛
<gebjgd> pityonline: 身份的象征
<gebjgd> soiamso: 沒用什麽？
<gebjgd> pityonline: 身份的象征
<soiamso> gebjgd: apple
<gebjgd> soiamso: 試驗過 從來沒見過那麽次的系統
<luffy> 我爱地沟
<gebjgd> soiamso: 用過蘋果的機器之後 我立馬愛上win了
<gebjgd> soiamso: XD
<luffy> 地沟万岁
<pityonline> gebjgd: ……
<luffy> 地沟令我的牙齿更加美好！！！
<pidan> luffy: 牙牙乐
<gebjgd> luffy: 地溝油含有豐富的礦物質 和維生素  abcdefg
<luffy> 地沟令我的身体更加健康@!!!
<soiamso> gebjgd: 现在在win下？
<gebjgd> soiamso: archxia
<pidan> 增强抵抗力
<gebjgd> soiamso: arch下
<gebjgd> soiamso: win太慢 就跑游戲用
<luffy> 地沟令我的肠胃更加杀食
<gebjgd> luffy: 在這裏做廣告是違法的
<luffy> 哈哈哈
<pityonline> http://www.appinn.com/chocolatey/ 哈哈！Thruth 被附体了
<kk> pityonline,啥网址y Chocolatey – 命令行软件包管理 - 小众软件
<gebjgd> pityonline: 你用win幹嘛不買個ultrabook
<pidan> luffy: 你吃了多少地沟啊
<luffy> pidan: 我爱地沟！
<pityonline> gebjgd: 我不用 win
<gebjgd> pityonline:
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 3G上网卡如何修改 ttyusb http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390414 我有一片中兴 ac582 3G网卡以前在老机器上安装ubuntu12.04系统插上网卡后在系统自带网络连接中配置好移动连接就可以上网了，可是买了台新电脑后无法正常上网找了很久的原因偶然发现时接口不 …
<gebjgd> 15:34 < pityonline> gebjgd: 买了 MBA 装上 Windows 玩游戏，还不就是台游戏机
<pityonline> gebjgd: 我是说那些买 MBA 装 Windows 玩游戏的人
<pidan> luffy: 好吧
<gebjgd> pityonline: 你是說ofan？
<pidan> kk难道是机器人？
<luffy> pidan: 地沟的功能 可比 hybrid水稻!养活全球一半人口@!!!!哈哈哈
<pityonline> gebjgd: 泛指
<soiamso> pityonline: 如果买mbp玩也很爽的
<gebjgd> soiamso: 沒覺得吧 還不如買個台式機
<gebjgd> soiamso: 弄個12寸上網本
<pidan> luffy: 呵呵，这是的
<gebjgd> soiamso: 多好 要性能有性能 要移動有移動
<pityonline> soiamso: mba 比较轻，嘿嘿，就性能而言，我目前用不到那么高性能的东西，因为 mba 播放 1080P 已经非常流畅了
<gebjgd> pityonline: 上網本播放1080p都非常流暢
<soiamso> gebjgd: 感觉游戏主机时代过去后就没有什么游戏好玩的了
<gebjgd> pityonline: 現在是個機器都能播放1080了 現在標准是4k了
<soiamso> pityonline: gebjgd 应该在说ultrabook
<gebjgd> soiamso: 我已經很久沒玩游戲了 台式機都快有幾個月沒開了
<gebjgd> soiamso: 用不上
<pidan> 都是高富帅阿
<pityonline> gebjgd: 我之前的 Acer 播 1080P 就很卡，还是 2.3G 的 CPU，512M 显存，3G 内存
<gebjgd> pidan: 高富帥不會來這裏
<pidan> mba..............
<pidan> gebjgd: mba.........
<gebjgd> pityonline: 啥系統 啥顯卡？
<pityonline> soiamso: 嗯，估计硬件和驱动还是有很大不同的
<gebjgd> pidan: 哦 pityonline 是高富帥
<pityonline> gebjgd: 系统是 Windows 7 和 Ubuntu 12.04，显卡是 NVIDIA G105M
<soiamso> pityonline: 主要是显卡差
<gebjgd> pityonline: win7下 你的機器應該隨便放高清
<luffy> pidan: 人要懂得感恩!大家一起举起 地沟圣水 拜祭天地!
<luffy> YY
<luffy> Y_Y
<sou_> 512M 1080P？不卡才怪
<pityonline> soiamso: 512M 显存呢，硬解和软解都卡
<luffy> YoY
<pidan> luffy: 一拜天地
<gebjgd> pityonline: sou_ 我的intel顯卡2004年都能放metart高清
 * gebjgd 出門
<pidan> luffy: 二拜高堂，地沟对拜
<luffy> 哈哈哈!!!全宇宙最真的真理!!!生命力最强的教会!！！哈哈哈！他竟然生存下来了!
<luffy> "地沟教"
<luffy> 哈哈哈1！！！
<soiamso> 蜘蛛侠1，蜘蛛侠4 一样的剧情，还能拍两集
<luffy> 前无古人！后无来者！
<luffy> 哈哈哈
<luffy> 我拜地沟!yeah!
<luffy> FAQ: “地沟”如何行拜? -- fuck !
<luffy> 哈哈哈达
<luffy> 大家一起来f**k! 哈哈哈
<eexpress> 谁会vala/java/c#的。
<pidan> luffy: 快递来了
<luffy> 水没有地过？谁没有fuck过？哈哈哈!!!
<soiamso> eexpress: 招聘？
<eexpress> soiamso: 对哦
<eexpress> 会不。
<eexpress> 。
<soiamso> eexpress: 要求范围太广了吧
<ansik> eexpress: 会什么？
<eexpress> 类似的啊
<eexpress> 语法类似
<soiamso> eexpress: 三样都会？
<luffy> 哈哈哈，。。。。。
<eexpress> 一样就成
<soiamso> eexpress: java只会语法，这样也成？
<adam8157> eexpress: 弱弱的
<pityonline> sou_: MBA 的显存是 384M 呢？ Graphics  Intel HD Graphics 4000 384 MB CPU 是 1.8G 的，都比我的 Acer 笔记本配置低，只是内存是 4G，比 Acer 那台高 1G 内存，但 MBA 播 1080P 一点儿也不卡，而 Acer 播起来就卡
<soiamso> pityonline: HD4000高端显卡
<eexpress> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1292237/  赶紧看，如果赋值。42行的，赋值给6行的。
<soiamso> eexpress: 在什么地方搞？
<eexpress> 这里嘛。lol
<pityonline> soiamso: 居然是个高端的，这不是块集显吗？ 384M 的集显比 512M 的独闲还牛？
<luffy> “地沟会” 又 名“吊丝”
<pityonline> soiamso: s/独闲/独显/
<eexpress> soiamso: 看明白没。args[1]赋值给fimg。怎么写
<soiamso> eexpress: vala ?
<eexpress> 当成c#/java嘛。
<luffy> 你是“吊丝”那就一定是“地沟”会员！妈的！这里不可以发展教会的！怎么有个“地沟会”冒出来了？？？
<adam8157> eexpress: 小e~
<luffy> “what the f**k”
<eexpress> 蛋蛋。你看懂没。就6/42行。
<luffy> “操”
<soiamso> eexpress: 你要的士singleton效果？
<eexpress> 啥。这单词不知道
<luffy> shit
<luffy> shit!我爱地沟！
<mntcdrommnt> 码农是什么
<luffy> mntcdrommnt: 是“地沟会”会员!
<luffy> 哈哈哈
<soiamso> eexpress: 起码要写一个args[1]的valid功能吧
<eexpress> valid是啥
<eexpress> 判断文件？那无所谓。
<eexpress> 只要赋值
<adam8157> eexpress: 啥? 代码在哪
<mntcdrommnt> slrn²»ÄÜÒ»ÊÇʲÃÔ­Òò
<eexpress> 破蛋蛋。
<eexpress> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1292237/
<soiamso> eexpress: 如果要单子效果就将 public改static
 * archl 发现自己的笔记本还有一个特殊模式，屏幕亮度极具提升。。。
<archl> 这是什么啊。。。
<eexpress> 记得没这写法。
<mntcdrommnt> slrn不上传是什么原因呀
<adam8157> eexpress: perl?
<eexpress> vala。。
<adam8157> 不会这语法
<soiamso> 你是要所有instance共享一个fimg?
<eexpress> 只要fimg=args[1]
<eexpress> 全世界的例子，都不使用args。
<eexpress> 真不知道写了。
<soiamso>  eexpress: 这就是答案?
<eexpress> 啥。问你啊
<luffy> yeah!
<soiamso> eexpress: 在这个语法下fimg是只读的马？
<eexpress> 不知道
<luffy> 地沟就像水稻!营养又弹牙!
<luffy> 哈哈哈
<luffy> 有谁来一两？
<luffy>  营养营养！
<soiamso> eexpress: 我也不知道vala,这是一个问题
<eexpress> 那java怎么写
<archl> 地沟？
<archl> 水稻？
<archl> 这些都是什么。
<xeocs> 不知道哎。。
<soiamso> eexpress: 搞成private 然后加get跟set
 * archl 我妈把无数无数的喜糖给我煮成了山楂酱
<luffy> good
<archl> 还是山楂酱好吃
<soiamso> eexpress: scala 起码也要加 var标记读写性吧
<luffy> archl: 那是马农食品
<soiamso> pityonline: 看来我离现实有点远
 * archl 和现实的距离不是地球一圈可以诠释的
<lainme> archl: 喜糖-》山楂酱？山楂糖？
<luffy> archl: “地沟圣水” VS “杂种水稻” 哈哈哈！看看谁的减肥效果好！谁更没有营养！哈哈哈
<pityonline> soiamso: ?
<luffy> 把你们吃得又瘦又精!!!
<archl> lainme: 喜糖(糖块) + 山楂 + 梨 ——压力锅——> 山楂酱
<lainme> archl: 可以尝试下。我这里好多糖果没有人吃
<archl> lainme: 你怎么有糖果？
<lainme> archl: 过年时朋友送的
<soiamso> pityonline: 主攻funtional 被问的问题都是 OO 而且都是io mass的..
<archl> lainme: 哦。可以试试。
<pityonline> soiamso: 呃，这些术语俺不懂
<aret___> 谁能告诉我进irssi直接是UTF-8，不再需要SET，我该怎么做？
<luffy> aret___: irssi淘汰了・
<aret___> luffy: 界面不好看
<luffy> aret___: irssi是赶麻D？
<soiamso> pityonline: 你的主页搬家了？
<pityonline> soiamso: 没啊，这两天坏了
<aret___> luffy: 折腾的吧...
<archl> lainme: 胡正还活着
<luffy> archl: who the blood care!
<lainme> archl: 比较惊讶他竟然更新了软件。
<alvin_rxg> 界面不好看的话……就用 Empathy..
<pityonline> soiamso: 网络是通的，php 也正常，nginx 也正常，mysql 数据库也全显示 ok，我都不知道从何入手去修了
<aret___> alvin_rxg: 试试看
<luffy> pityonline: 你的80端口被封了
<aret___> alvin_rxg: 木有插件
<pityonline> luffy: 何以见得？
<alvin_rxg> ?
<luffy> pityonline: 乱说的
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 为什么一般用户也能使用reboot命令 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390417 如题，在root在线的情况下，非管理员账号lucky也能使用reboot来关机。 这样root的工作不是被打断了？？ 求高手解答 统计信息: 发表于 由 loveariddle — 2012-10-20 22:21
<pityonline> luffy: 你一直在乱说
<archl> luffy: 伸长你的臂膀，给我当枕头
<luffy> 哈哈哈
<pityonline> soiamso: 好像是 nginx 有问题
<luffy> archl: ...
<luffy> archl: 那是赶吗D？
<luffy> archl: 你捆了？
 * archl 有些想睡睡。睡了。
 * archl 再也不是夜行性了。
 * archl 每天6点起床。
<cfy> archl: 罗杰早
<archl> cfy: 。。。
 * archl 飞扑 cfy
<cfy> archl: 抱抱
<luffy> archl: 谁吧！我把中间的手饶地球两圈!
<luffy> 全世界都留下我的手迹
<archl> bye
<luffy> archl: 你是罗杰?
<luffy> shit!
<luffy> 弟兄们！喝酒去拉!
<beopop> 想把eth0和wlan0桥接成br0,但如果eth0没插网线就没法桥接，怎么设置成路由器的效果
<beopop> 想把eth0和wlan0桥接成br0,但如果eth0没插网线就没法桥接，怎么设置成路由器的效果？
<soiamso> beopop: 你本来需要干什么？
<luffy> ???
<beopop> 作无线软路由
<soiamso> wlan0 入 到 eth0 作出口？
<beopop> eth0有可能不插网线，这样br0就挂了
<beopop> br0一挂，dhcpd也挂了
<beopop> soiamso: 不是，wlan0和
<soiamso> beopop: 共同作为出口？
<beopop> soiamso: 不是，wlan0和eth0桥接成br0，在br0上跑dhcpd，没有出口
<tryit> 大家阅读源代码多吗？
<luffy> ...我键盘被黑了
<beopop> 现在想达到的目的是eth0不插网线，从wlan0连入也能分配到地址
<soiamso> beopop: 允许 forward 后mac层本来就互通
<hamo> roylez_: 渣基尾席
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛渣
<hamo> imadper: 渣色象！
<beopop> soiamso: 现在问题是eth0网线拔出以后br0就没有了。。。
<stone_> 求助。vim-addon-manager : 依赖: ruby
<stone_> E: 无法修正错误，因为您要求某些软件包保持现状，就是它们破坏了软件包间的依赖关系。
<beopop> soiamso: 普通路由器的话，在lan口拔掉一根网线对其他端口都是不影响的，不知道是怎么样做到的
<soiamso> 你两个face都在一台机上马？
<beopop> soiamso: 是的
<soiamso> beopop: 因为不是用br实现的
<beopop> soiamso: 想知道应该用什么实现
<soiamso> beopop: 如果要实现br妮两个face都要存在的
<soiamso> beopop: 同一个dhcpd 对两个face
<beopop> soiamso: 噢，是这样
<soiamso> beopop: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/dhcpd-and-assigning-subnets-to-different-interfaces-614983/
<kk> soiamso ⇪ t: DHCPD and Assigning Subnets to Different Interfaces
<soiamso> beopop: 两个face 在 mac层的是否联通你要再查查
<beopop> soiamso: openwrt这些也是用这样实现的？总觉得比较trick。。。。
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: ... SOE的登录系统坏了
<soiamso> beopop: openwrt 有这种情况？
<beopop> soiamso: openwrt好像是有bridge的，但是没仔细研究
<soiamso> beopop: 手册 br0, 能用就行...
<beopop> soiamso: 我再试试
<zmcbb30> roylez  金老板
<roylez_> zmcbb30: .
<roylez_> zmcbb30: http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=68306
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 铂程斋--破冰人
<zmcbb30> roylez 晚上好
<zmcbb30> roylez 啥玩意 ?
<xeocs> ?
<zmcbb30> roylez  金老板 , 今晚教我爬墙吧
<cfy> 想起来好久没逛dooloo了。。。 cc 主席
<roylez_> cfy: 想死呢
<cfy> roylez_: 不科学阿。。。。这句话应该对 zmcbb30 说a阿
<xeocs> dooloo 是什么？
<roylez_> xeocs: dooloo.info
<alvin_rxg> Title: 蠹撸，蠹撸， roylez 的蠹撸蠹撸蠹撸～～～ (@ dooloo.info)
<cfy> ......
<xeocs> 哦。。
<cfy> roylez_: 啥撸？那个字不认识。。。。
<xeocs> 嘟
<xeocs> 帅气的网站哈！博客么？
<roylez_> xeocs: 放无聊帖子的
<xeocs> 呵呵！
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 饭饭啊， douban 死了一天了。。
<cfy> alvin_rxg: .....
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 我这里能上阿
<soiamso> beopop: 其实在 rhel manual有相应例子的配置。。。还是redhat专业
<alvin_rxg> cfy: http://code.bulix.org/1lrkbd-82325?raw
<xeocs> http://pub.tv2.no/multimedia/TV2/archive/01006/tpx_pistoler_1006982i.jpg
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 我一直能上。。。。
<xeocs> 刚在efnet上看到的
<alvin_rxg> 貌似死在 firefox 的 cache 里边了
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<xeocs> 求解释，如何费流量？？还有5兆。。
<cfy> xeocs: 看 dooloo
<tolbkni> xeocs, 下视频
<xeocs> 有5兆的视频么亲。。
<tolbkni> xeocs, 5兆的电子书，5兆的MP3
<xeocs> 唉唉唉。。发现irc好省流量啊。。大神们你们都在做什么呢？
<xeocs> tol好想法
<alvin_rxg> 我是小白。。
<cfy> 目测大神在家带孩子的比较多
<cfy> 元芳，你怎么看？
<xeocs> 这都12点了啊。。
<alvin_rxg> 不是一个剧的，就不要来问我了
<xeocs> 现在带孩子。。
<alvin_rxg> firefox 的 cache 多大好呢？ 之前 256MB，就导致几个页面打不开了…
<tolbkni> xeocs, 要哄睡觉
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 单身的潜过～
<xeocs> tolbkni,哦！原来如此。。
<tolbkni> alvin_rxg, 默认自动管理的吧
<tolbkni> alvin_rxg, 建议不小于 512MB
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 建议换浏览器。。。
<alvin_rxg> tolbkni: 256MB 就会导致某些页面打不开了…
<alvin_rxg> cfy: chrome 太费资源了
<cfy> alvin_rxg: safari(os x)，opera(other)
<tolbkni> alvin_rxg, 建议放到 tmpfs 里
<tolbkni> alvin_rxg, 你的硬盘空间不够？
<alvin_rxg> 艹，我啥时候说过硬盘不够了？
<cfy> 怎么么暴粗口呢
<tolbkni> alvin_rxg, 那苦苦限制 cache 大小，还给的那么少
<alvin_rxg> 艹，出问题的时候 firefox 才 cache 了 150MB
<Saxon>  /ignore -channels #ubuntu-cn * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<Saxon> sorry
<xeocs> saxon, what for?
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 建议换浏览器
<alvin_rxg> firefox 好…
<xeocs> w3m
<xeocs> 也不错
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 同建议
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 作为一个浏览器。。。它应该有基本的浏览功能。。。
<alvin_rxg> 呵呵呵呵
<ofan> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIxMTA
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: [Phoronix] Ubuntu Ported To Google Nexus 7
<Guest23303> 笔记本电脑１６：９的屏幕好难看
<CyrusYzGTt> ..在說寡人的筆電麼
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 笔电屏幕分辨率是1280*800的掠过～
<xeocs> ubuntutalk 也是机器人么？
<CyrusYzGTt> 1366x768 路過
<ofan> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIxMDM
<Guest23303> 当初是那个天杀的提出１６：９的黄金比例，他全家死绝，
<Guest23303> 断子绝孙
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=nvidia_threaded_opts&num=1
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: [Phoronix] Testing NVIDIA's Linux Threaded OpenGL Optimizations
<CyrusYzGTt> 睡覺去，各位晚安，寡人安息了
<Saxon> 00:07 < ofan> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIxMTA
<Saxon> 00:07 < ofan> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIxMTA
<kk> Saxon ⇪ t: [Phoronix] Ubuntu Ported To Google Nexus 7
<ofan> Saxony: 咋了
<ofan> Guest23303: 16:9怎么了
<tolbkni> 用 16:9 是因为比 4:3 和 16:10 液晶基板利用率高，
<dougen> .
<Saxon> exit
<gebjgd> 16比9還可以 就是現在的筆記本分辨率太次了
<sd44> test
<kk> sd44, 点点点.  ㍙ 
<dougen> ÓÐÈËÂð£¿
<kk> dougen say: 有人吗？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 捅
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: echo "捅" >> /dev/痴痴's老婆
<luffy> :(){ :|:& };:
<alvin_rxg> :(){ :|:|:|:|:& };:
<fivesheep> yo
<alvin_rxg> Keim
<fivesheep> 有没人要玩dota2啊
<gebjgd> fivesheep: hon
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 誰玩dota2啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这个么？  http://www.lgdb.org/game/heroes_newerth
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Heroes of Newerth | Linux game database
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 對
<WhiTeMoOn> gebjgd: ..
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn: 你活了？
<WhiTeMoOn> gebjgd: 哈哈
<WhiTeMoOn> gebjgd: 今天顺利拍到
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn: 拍到什麽？
<WhiTeMoOn> gebjgd: 车牌
<WhiTeMoOn> gebjgd: 刚才在山寨我买的软件，刚把关键部分做好，准备也挂淘宝上去
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn: 你是北京的？
<WhiTeMoOn> gebjgd: 上海
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn: 上海也要拍號了？
<Saxon_> fivesheep: 只会英雄联盟
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn: 可憐的娃 我的車牌 老婆一去就拿到了
<WhiTeMoOn> gebjgd: 是投标
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn: 5分鐘
<WhiTeMoOn> gebjgd: 上海悲剧很多年了
<WhiTeMoOn> gebjgd: 这个月我拍的价是65400
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn: 一個號碼？
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn: 兲朝果然牛逼
<WhiTeMoOn> gebjgd: 嗯，都麻木了，还为拍到高兴了。因为有2b们还出了68000以上的价。
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn: 太令人佩服了
<WhiTeMoOn> gebjgd: 我还花78买了个软件辅助来拍的
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn: 牛逼
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn: 兲朝真是個不可思議的國度
<WhiTeMoOn> gebjgd: 其实这个软件就是个按键精灵啊
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn: 北京是搖號 我聽說
<WhiTeMoOn> gebjgd: 我刚才用autoit写了一遍，把快速加价搞定了，挂淘宝了，哈哈，不知20块有人要不。。
<WhiTeMoOn> gebjgd: http://imagebin.org/232634
<WhiTeMoOn> gebjgd: 左边我的，右边我买的。
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn: win啊？還不支持linux
<WhiTeMoOn> gebjgd: 投标程序是win下的啊
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn: 為毛要投標？
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn: 說白了就是政府把價格抬高？ 掙錢？
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn: 有賣官的麽？
<WhiTeMoOn> gebjgd: 上海流氓很多年了。
<WhiTeMoOn> gebjgd: 绝对违法的
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn: 什麽違法的？
<WhiTeMoOn> gebjgd: 拍卖车牌啊
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn: 什麽是法？
<gebjgd> WhiTeMoOn: 兲朝沒法
<WhiTeMoOn> gebjgd:  哈哈
<WhiTeMoOn> 我去睡咯，886
<Saxon___> 这里面好多是我的马甲怎么搞掉？
<gebjgd> Saxon___: 求 alvin_rxg 幫你踢掉
<alvin_rxg> /clear
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 喔槽
<gebjgd> ofan: 肏吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 老色鬼
<piggybox> 唉，买菜归来
<ofan> procmail怎么按照gmail 标签分邮件
<gebjgd> ofan: tb
<piggybox> fivesheep: 你搞到dota2 beta账号了？
<gebjgd> piggybox: fivesheep 為毛不玩hon
<cocoleo> ？？？？
<gebjgd> cocoleo: 吃哦吃哦了哦
<ofan> md 耳朵出血了
<gebjgd> ofan: 小光的耳朵給你了？
<ofan> 长了个泡
<cocoleo> gebjgd: 说什么
<gebjgd> cocoleo: 你的id
<cocoleo> gebjgd: 有问题？
<gebjgd> cocoleo: 吃哦吃哦了哦
<cocoleo> 晕
<cocoleo> 昂达的平板电脑怎样？
<gebjgd> cocoleo: 沒聽說過
<gebjgd> cocoleo: 你問錯人群了
<gebjgd> cocoleo: 應該去qq群問
<cocoleo> 你那个空间的
<gebjgd> cocoleo: ？
<gebjgd> cocoleo: 現在這個時間在線的 基本上沒有知道昂達的平板電腦的
<cocoleo> 我也不知道，今天在电脑城逛时才认得
<ofan> chromebook 貌似不错 http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/18/google-launches-11-6-inch-arm-based-samsung-chromebook-249-ul/
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Google launches 11.6-inch ARM-based Samsung Chromebook: $249, ultrathin, 6.5-hour battery, 1080p video -- Engadget
<gebjgd> cocoleo: 多大的？
<cocoleo> 什么多大
<gebjgd> cocoleo: 屏幕
<cocoleo> 现在的本本屏幕好难看啊，纠结了，还是现在用的１６：１０好看
<cocoleo> 10.1的
<gebjgd> cocoleo: 現在的本子分辨率很弱智
<gebjgd> cocoleo: 10.1的？直接買hd的
<ofan> 不超过11寸的，1366x768的比较合适
<gebjgd> ofan: 我覺得這個分辨率很弱
<gebjgd> ofan: 平板來說
<cocoleo> 平板买ＨＤ？三星的还差不多
<ofan> gebjgd: 平板比这高的只有ipad
<gebjgd> ofan: 有
<gebjgd> ofan: 除了ipad
<gebjgd> ofan: kindle hd
<alvin_rxg> google reader 被我改成这样了。。  http://uploadpie.com/SJ8d2
<cocoleo> 有
<cocoleo> 国产的平板问题多多
<gebjgd> cocoleo: 不太了解
<ofan> gebjgd: 那个不如ipad高
<cocoleo> 硬件被吹大的，实际示到
<ofan> 一样的尺寸
<ofan> htc出了个5寸full hd手机
<gebjgd> ofan: 但是比那個分辨率高
<ofan> gebjgd: 笔记本不宜用太高的
<ofan> gebjgd: 而且屏幕都太贵
<gebjgd> ofan: 我是說平板
<ofan> gebjgd: 我刚发的是笔记本
<gebjgd> ofan: 筆記本至少1280X800 如果13寸
<ofan> 最少1440x900
<cocoleo> 你们不觉得现在的笔记本屏幕难看吗
<ofan> 15寸的full hd最好，我的就低了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我用full hd用慣了
<ofan> 想换个屏幕没有full hd的。。
<gebjgd> cocoleo: 1366x768我是不喜歡
<cocoleo> 看着扁扁的样子好恶心
<ofan> cocoleo: 没觉得
<ofan> 4:3的才恶心
<gebjgd> cocoleo: 你是要買筆記本還是平板？
<cocoleo> １４寸的看起来屏幕好小
<cocoleo> 买平板，笔记本现在用得好好的，
<gebjgd> cocoleo: 平板直接買7寸的
<gebjgd> cocoleo: 最好買帶3g的
<cocoleo> 10.1太大，７的又觉得小了点，８的我喜欢
<gebjgd> cocoleo: 7寸不小了
<cocoleo> 那是必须
<gebjgd> cocoleo: 拿起來方便
<cocoleo> 不喜欢７
<gebjgd> cocoleo: 我用的挺好
<cocoleo> 你经常带在身边？
<gebjgd> cocoleo: 我用手機
<cocoleo> 。。。。
<gebjgd> cocoleo: 平板7寸我都覺得打
<gebjgd> cocoleo: 平板7寸我都覺得大
<cocoleo> 观点不同
<gebjgd> cocoleo: 因為太大了 只能當台式機用了
<cocoleo> 躺床上看小说好
<gebjgd> cocoleo: 那就必須7寸
<gebjgd> cocoleo: 10寸你買了就知道了 沉
<gebjgd> cocoleo: 7寸我都覺得沉
<cocoleo> 提过不少了，有感觉
<piggybox> gebjgd: HoN? 知道，但没玩过
<gebjgd> piggybox: 相當不錯
<gebjgd> piggybox: 絕對超過dota2
<gebjgd> piggybox: 玩的人很多
<piggybox> gebjgd: 你玩过dota2了？
<gebjgd> piggybox: 看過畫面啥的
<gebjgd> piggybox: 看完就知道還不如hon來的實在了
<gebjgd> piggybox: 還跨平台
<gebjgd> ofan: nexus7 還沒出3g的
<gebjgd> ofan: 繼續等吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 你等
<ofan> 我不用等
<gebjgd> ofan: 為什麽？
<ofan> 我只用wifi
<gebjgd> ofan: 我知道你不用3g
 * piggybox 吃饱了
<gebjgd> piggybox: 吃的什麽？
<piggybox> gebjgd: 做了个虾仁抄蘑菇
<gebjgd> piggybox: ......
<gebjgd> piggybox: 就這一個菜？
<piggybox> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> piggybox: 慘點
<piggybox> gebjgd: 好吃吃饱不就行了。做多了吃不掉有什么意思
<gebjgd> piggybox: 你老婆做的？
<gebjgd> piggybox: 還是你做的？
<piggybox> 我做的
<gebjgd> piggybox: 你老婆不做飯的？
<piggybox> 她做的不好吃
<gebjgd> piggybox: 但是她掙錢多？
<piggybox> 和这有什么关系
<gebjgd> piggybox: 貢獻啊
<gebjgd> piggybox: 要嗎她掙錢多 要麽她做飯好吃 會持家
<gebjgd> piggybox: 總要占一樣吧
<piggybox> why?
<gebjgd> piggybox: 或者美貌如花？
<piggybox> haha
<fivesheep> piggybox: 虾仁炒蛋
<fivesheep> piggybox: 我有一个账号. 现在valve给我多发一个key 邀请人玩
<fivesheep> piggybox: 你要就给你了
<fivesheep> piggybox: pm me your email
<piggybox> fivesheep: 多谢，不过看了下好像beta只有win版的，手边没pc只好算了
<alvin_rxg> douban.com  又死掉了。。
<piggybox> 没有啊
<piggybox> 不过我以前也碰到过一次，估计是douban服务器半夜在编译gentoo更新？XD
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: Abend
<cleamoon_> 有个问题，一个freenode频道是谁注册的谁就是op吗？
<superTJD> 同问
<alvin_rxg> 权利是可以转交的
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg, 一开始呢？
<piggybox> 建立频道的人可以成为op
<cleamoon_> piggybox, 哦
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 今天这里不热闹啊
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 睡去了，明天再来
<kk>  06:02
<cleamoon> android和ios都用什么好的irc软件呀？
<piggybox> iOS下有limechat
<cleamoon> piggybox, 好用吗？
<ofan> yooooooooooooooo
<ofan> cleamoon: andchat
<ofan> cleamoon: 频道有owner,owner有特殊flag
<cleamoon> ofan, 哦
<cleamoon> ofan, 还这么多讲究
<hello> 哈哈哈哈哈
<hello> 大家兴奋吗？
<cleamoon> hello, 看到你，痿了
<hello> ...
<hello> cleamoon, 你真有特色
<hello> 请问大神！！！
<hello> http://torvalds-family.blogspot.com/   v6地址是？？？
<kk> hello,啥网址y Linus' blog
<hello> 各位！！！小弟谢过。。。
<hello> 给我一下她的 v6 地址吧。。！！！！！！！！！！
<hello> ...
<hello> help!
<cleamoon> hello, 为什么一定是ipv6？
<hello> cleamoon,  我上不去。。。看不了。。。
<hello> cleamoon, 有办法吗？
<cleamoon> hello, 翻墙
<hello> cleamoon, 去看看大神长得怎么样，，^_^
<hello> cleamoon, 没用。。。
<cleamoon> hello, ....你真闲
<hello> cleamoon, 给我她地址吧。。。
<hello> cleamoon, 求你了，V6
<cleamoon> hello, 不知道怎么查ipv6
<hello> ...
<hello> cleamoon, 我也不知道
<ofan> hello: 去google +看
<hello> ofan, ==
<hello> ofan, 看不料。。。。。。。。。。。。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-21
<^T^> 各位老大早啊
<Xtaler>  老大刚入睡
<Xtaler> 昨晚去跳马舞了
<Xtaler> 嗨过头
<Xtaler> http://news.qq.com/a/20121020/000474.htm
<^T^> 二锅头了吧
<kk> Xtaler,啥网址y 高清：山东潍坊中学生运动会 大跳“骑马舞”_新闻_腾讯网
<Xtaler> 有亮点
<Xtaler> 有梅子
<Xtaler> 亮爆了
<Xtaler> 快来围观
<fivesheep> 发神经... 校运会在脸上喷那种红色的东西干啥..
<Xtaler> 木知道了
<Xtaler> 问她们去
<Xtaler> 证明他们很有爱呗
<soiamso> fivesheep: long time no see
<fivesheep> soiamso: yo
<fivesheep> soiamso: how's life
<soiamso> fivesheep: suck
<fivesheep> why?
<Xtaler> ？
<soiamso> fivesheep: be fired
<Xtaler> longtimenosee？
<Xtaler> 中式英语
<soiamso> Xtaler: 家乡话
<soiamso> fivesheep: how about you
<Xtaler> 中式西餐的感觉
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<tryit> python中 mystr = _('abc')，其中的 _( 表示什么？
<soiamso> tryit: 翻译吧
<tryit> soiamso, ？ 请问哪里有这方面的资料
<soiamso> tryit: 根据'abc'找到对应地区的文字
<soiamso> tryit: python i18n ?
<tryit> soiamso, 噢，我去看看，谢谢了
<soiamso> tryit: 不是python独有的，很多语言都用这个方案
<tryit> soiamso, 恩, gettext吧
<fivesheep> soiamso: good
<soiamso> tryit: 注意目录结构
<fivesheep> _ 在python中有特殊含义.
<fivesheep> 在交互界面里, 代表上一个函数或者命令的结果
<hero100era> 测试，看看中文正常么？
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<_____aaaa> none?
<_____aaaa> null?
<_____aaaa> zero?
<archl> null
<_____aaaa> archl: true or false
<archl> null unset
<_____aaaa> archl: define null?
 * archl not sure.
<_____aaaa> archl: null? is one function
<bestwish> 双显卡。。什么时候能够解决啊
<widon> vim ctrl-o跳到上一个位置，按什么跳回来阿。。
<jzmer> packages.gentoo.org accessible from mainland?
<lainme> widon: ctrl+i
<_____aaaa> widon: c-x b
<widon> lainme, 恩
<widon> 视频播放时候，视频窗口大小改变，就噼里啪啦的声音，这个是怎么回事阿。用的12.04
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim特殊替换 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390459 vim替换的时候，可以一次指定一些特定行吗？ 比如一次指定1,3,5,7这四行 主要是用Align插件，自己写个函数去实现文件内包含"xxx"的行，自动对齐 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangjun403 — 2012-10-21 11:12
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 8G的U盘，该装个什么系统呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390464 试了 slax ，一开始很期待，但是没多久就发现，lzm模块太少，而且有依赖性，好多没法用，自己是小白，又不会制作…… puppy ，估计好多人U盘装linux系统的话，大多是puppy吧？ 可我不想装，我 …
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 装个Ubuntu吧
<tombu> Slax已经死了
<Xtaler> ?
<tangmumao_wefls> 是的，看distrowatch
<Xtaler> 谁在用至强处理器？
<tombu> 我等没钱用MTK处理器
<Xtaler> 昨天有个用至强处理器的
<Xtaler> 整天开机
<tangmumao_wefls> 啥？
<Xtaler> 今天都没关掉
<tangmumao_wefls> 服务器？
<Xtaler> 不知道哦
<Xtaler> 装了一个Ubuntu1210的系统
<Xtaler> 可以远程访问呢
<_____aaaa> hello
<kk> _____aaaa, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<Xtaler> 好像关掉了
<Xtaler> 没见了
<tangmumao_wefls> 不要用Xeon鄙视我等主频1GHz的联发科了…… Linux Kernel 3.0.13 Androu
<tangmumao_wefls> Android 4.0.4
<Xtaler> 哦
<Xtaler> 牛
<tangmumao_wefls> RAM 512
<Xtaler> 那至强性能太猛了
<tangmumao_wefls> Super Pi 多少？
<Xtaler> 简直就是令人震撼
<tangmumao_wefls> 对Super Pi比较关心
<Xtaler> 很快就行了
<tangmumao_wefls> 额
<Xtaler> super pi又不能当饭吃
<Xtaler> 只是用来参考到e
<Xtaler> CPU都是用来用的
<tangmumao_wefls> 那用什么评价性能？看Apache最大并发？
<Xtaler> 不是用来superPi而已
<Xtaler> 运行系统阿
<Xtaler> 你可以完美运行虚拟机
<Xtaler> 不会感觉到系统缓慢
<Xtaler> 非常的流畅
<tombu> 几个虚拟机，每一个开一个MySQL实例
<Xtaler> 开那么多干嘛
<Xtaler> 开一两个虚拟机就够了
<tombu> 好吧，一个Apache一个MySQL一个IIS
<Xtaler> 不用IIS
<tombu> 我们学校就是IIS
<Xtaler> 神马学校？
<tombu> wfls.org.cn
<tombu> 武汉外国语学校
<Xtaler> 都是交win系统的吧？
<Xtaler> 教win系统的
<Xtaler> 就是学习win系统的应用
<tombu> 不过我们初中部是CentOS Nginx MySQL
<Xtaler> 哦
<tombu> 我们学生会有自己的Linux VPS
<Xtaler> 你在初中？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<tombu> 我高中
<tombu> 高一
<Xtaler> 还在读书？
<tombu> 是的
<Xtaler> 人才
<Xtaler> 国家的未来靠你们拉
<Xtaler> 好好学习
<tombu> ………………
<tombu> 天朝………………
<Xtaler> 不要学坏了
<Xtaler> 不要被外面的人灌脑子了
<Xtaler> 啥叫天朝
<Saxon> good good study，day day up！！
<Xtaler> ？
<Xtaler> 天才的朝代
<Xtaler> 简称天朝
<Xtaler> 你学会跳骑马舞步了么？
<Guest70998> 嘿嘿
<Saxon> 今天怎么好少的人啊
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Z77主板在12.04升级之后 没有声音了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390465 之前没问题，升级之后，声音没问题。也找过一些办法，貌似没解决。技嘉Z77的主板，音频芯片是Realtek ALC898，背板的主音频口没声音，但是其他的接口比如左右音频口都是有声音的。另外， …
<tombu> Xtaler:江南我不会啊，那个武外Style我没有参与
<Xtaler> 许犬类？
<Xtaler> xuquanlei: 打错了
<Xtaler> 呵呵
<Xtaler> tombu: 你干嘛不参加阿？
<Xtaler> 跑哪去了？
<tombu> 我和他们不熟，他们是我们的英中分部的
<Xtaler> OOO
<Xtaler> O_^
<tombu> 貌似有人上IRC connection reset by peer了
<Xtaler> ???
<tombu> 长城发威了，貌似我们连的时候都没有SSL
<genio1> 大家好～
<Xtaler> SEN
<kk> genio1, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<tombu> genio1:hey dude~
<genio1> tombu: 你好～
<tombu> 又现红色文字
<xiangfu> 尝试烤箱烤BGA： http://downloads.openmobilefree.net/tmp/IMG_1393.JPG
<tombu> CaO
<Xtaler> ？
<Xtaler> 你怎么了？
<tombu> 郁闷了，手机蓝图不清楚
<genio1> xiangfu: 右边是新鲜出炉的？
<Xtaler> xiangfu: 你还在弄比特币挖矿机么？
<xiangfu> genio1, 都失败了。
<xiangfu> Xtaler, 不挖了。现在只是维护一下软件了。
<xiangfu> Xtaler, 你要卖？
<xiangfu> 你要买 ？
<Xtaler> ？
<xiangfu> genio1, 你试过烤箱烤BGA吗？温度怎么个配置法？
<Xtaler> 现在还能挖么？
<xiangfu> Xtaler, 当然。为什么不能。
<Xtaler> 买你那些装备要多少钱阿？
<xiangfu> 只要bitcoin还在。就能挖。
<xiangfu> 我已经出了。
<xiangfu> 现在只有2个了。
<Xtaler> 不是说掉价了么？
<genio1> xiangfu:没试过，恐怕帮不上忙了
<xiangfu> 你说矿机掉价了？
<Xtaler> 比特币
<Xtaler> 我说的是比特币掉价了
<xiangfu> 没有吧。一直70RMB左右。
<Xtaler> 原来是28美元一个
<Xtaler> 掉了10美元
<Xtaler> 你总共挖到多少个阿》？
<xiangfu> 前一阵还4USD呢？
<Xtaler> 平均一天能挖多少？
<xiangfu> 28USD那是2011年的事了。有过一小小阵。
<xiangfu> 我一天8个吧。
<Xtaler> 一天才八阿？
<xiangfu> 你一天想挖多少？
<Xtaler> 8个比特币？
<xiangfu> 嗯。8个。
<Xtaler> 你那么多的设备
<xiangfu> 嗯。
<Xtaler> 才挖8个
<xiangfu> 嗯
<Xtaler> 晕菜
<xiangfu> 8到10个。
<Xtaler> 8个，那一天的收入是560
<xiangfu> 现在都挖不到8个了。因为难度上去了。
<xiangfu> 咽。差不多。
<tangmumao_wefls> 你们还真用比特币…………
<Xtaler> 电费也差不多那么多钱了
<xiangfu> 用不了。
<Xtaler> 买设备都用十几万了
<xiangfu> 一天10块钱电费。
<Xtaler> 哦
<xiangfu> 你用没用过FPGA挖矿？
<Xtaler> 现在淘宝上有卖8核心的
<xiangfu> 我知道。：）
<Xtaler> 挖矿机
<_____aaaa> xiangfu: 谁在挖比特币？
<xiangfu> 他们用的软件就是我写的。：）
<Xtaler> 阿？
<xiangfu> 硬件是抄别人的。
<Xtaler> 你你写的？
<Xtaler> 厉害阿
<tombu> 没看错啊…………
<xiangfu> 硬件是抄这里的：https://github.com/ngzhang/Icarus
<kk> xiangfu ⇪ t: ngzhang/Icarus · GitHub
<xiangfu> _____aaaa, 我不怎么挖了。还有两个设备一直挂着。
<_____aaaa> xiangfu: 最好用gpu来进行并发计算
<xiangfu> 这里是我的两个设备： http://downloads.openmobilefree.net/Icarus/
<kk> xiangfu,啥网址y Mine
<Xtaler> 太厉害了
<xiangfu> Xtaler, cgminer 不全是我写的。只有driver-icarus.c 是我写的。
<Xtaler> 你自己设计的么？
<Xtaler> 那些硬件你怎么弄的？
<Xtaler> 好酷
<xiangfu> 我是我设计的。硬件是ngzhang设计的，不过设计都是开放的。你自己可以去生产啊。文档都在这：https://github.com/ngzhang/Icarus/tree/master/PCB
<kk> xiangfu ⇪ t: Icarus/PCB at master · ngzhang/Icarus · GitHub
<xiangfu> 不是我设计的。
<Xtaler> 你能写个监控机器运行状态的么
<Xtaler> 就是远程监控车间的机器运行状态
<Xtaler> 要是机器运行出现异常
<xiangfu> 只要有相关文档。只是时间问题，：）
<Xtaler> 就会通过无线连接发出警报
<xiangfu> Xtaler, 你自己写不就完了。
<xiangfu> 什么机器？
<Xtaler> 针织大圆机
<xiangfu> 无线连接发警报不是问题。问题是要怎么判断你的机器出了问题？
<Xtaler> 他上面有信号灯阿
<Xtaler> 比如断线了，机子会停
<Xtaler> 红灯会亮起来
<Xtaler> 只需要知道机器停止就行了
<Xtaler> 因为现场的噪音太大了
<Xtaler> 不想整天呆在车间里面
<xiangfu> 你要把这些灯都接出来。接到一个设备的GPIO口上。这样软件才能知道设备是不是停了。
<Xtaler> 哦
<mayli> xiangfu: 你用的FPGA是哪个？
<Xtaler> 上面有个控制器的
<xiangfu> mayli, xc6slx9 ftg256.
<xiangfu> Xtaler, 那就更方便了，看看有没有协议。想法读出来。
<xiangfu> Xtaler, 看看出问题了，它会不会上报什么东西。
<Xtaler> 其实，上面就是有感应器
<Xtaler> 弹簧感应器
<mayli> xiangfu: 379.74Mx2 够厉害,收回成本了么？
<xiangfu> mayli, 收回了。
<xiangfu> 我这成本不高，电缆每天1块。两个板了一共5K左右。
<xiangfu> 现在BTC价高。所以回成本了
<xiangfu> 100个BTC就回成本了。
<xiangfu> 都不用100个。：）
<mayli> xiangfu: 你当时卖的时候汇率是？
<xiangfu> 刚刚卖的。
<xiangfu> 11USD。
<mayli> xiangfu: 我去，涨到这么高啊
<xiangfu> 不太关心了。
<mayli> xiangfu: 我后悔了，我是春节后买的，才5...
<xiangfu> 是啊。我也5USD的时候出过。
<mayli> xiangfu: 当时感觉这汇率都有到3的可能，然后就都出售了
<Xtaler> xiangfu: 你在深圳？
<xiangfu> 我在北京。
<Xtaler> 那你跑到哪里弄那些卡阿？
<xiangfu> 我从ngzhang 那里买的。
<xiangfu> Xtaler, 所有关于bitcoin 的设备的问题，你自己看这里吧。我把文档都整理在这里了：http://qi-hardware.com/wiki/Icarus
<kk> xiangfu,啥网址y Qi-Hardware
<Xtaler> 南瓜张博士吧？
<Xtaler> 呵呵
<xiangfu> Xtaler, 购买方法，如何使用。。等等。
<mayli> xiangfu: 话说最近流行的ASIC挖矿你看靠谱么？
<xiangfu> 这里。http://en.qi-hardware.com/wiki/Icarus
<kk> xiangfu,啥网址y Icarus - Qi-Hardware
<xiangfu> mayli, 不太关心了。我觉的不靠谱。
<xiangfu> 你加一些QQ群吧。我看BTC的QQ群讨论的很激烈。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • unity桌面右上角的消息提醒怎么关闭 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390469 RT，右上角的桌面提醒很烦人啊，而且只能看不能点，想把它关掉，百度了半天也没找到，有没有什么方法啊，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 bianbichen — 2012-10-21 13:25
<tangmumao_wefls> kk:那是系统通知吧，卸载notifications-daemon这个包就好了，不过不建议因为这是关键的系统功能，不要乱来，至少我喜欢有这么一个东东的存在而且我也不敢删尽管我知道他只管这个，不过有破坏依赖关系的风险
<kk> tangmumao_wefls, 这是否有意义吗？  ㍥ 
<xiangfu> !help
<xiangfu> kk, help
<xiangfu> kk, ?
<mayli> xiangfu: kk is a bot
<xiangfu> 所以我才打 help 看看它有没有帮助信息。：）
<xiangfu> .help
<xiangfu> kk, .help
<tangmumao_wefls> 才知道
<tangmumao_wefls> 原来kk
<tangmumao_wefls> 是机器人
<kk> xiangfu, 你可以问一个问题的形式帮助吗？  ㍥ 
<xiangfu> .h
<mayli> > "xiangfu, no help"*50
<kk> mayli, xiangfu, no helpxiangfu, no helpxiangfu, no helpxiangfu, no helpxiangfu, no helpxiangfu, no helpxian
<mayli> > Time
<xiangfu> > help
<xiangfu> > 太笨
<kk> mayli, Time
<xiangfu> > !help
<xiangfu> > man
<tangmumao_wefls> man kk
<mayli> xiangfu: 貌似没啥功能，也没有帮助，就只有计算器，网页标题识别，重复说话和踢人这几个功能
<xiangfu> kk, 5 * 4
<xiangfu> kk, 3.1415926 * 2 * 2
<xiangfu> kk, 1 / 0
<kk> xiangfu, 你在哪里？  ㍥ 
<mayli> > 2*2
<mayli> > !Time
<genio1> kk不是SIRI，你们就饶了她吧～
<mayli> https://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/blob/master/default.conf
<kk> mayli ⇪ t: kk-irc-bot/default.conf at master · sevk/kk-irc-bot · GitHub
<worm> ?!怎么kk被当成Siri调戏了?
<haixiaochan> kk:what's the time?
<Xtaler> test
<kk> Xtaler, 点点点.  ㍥ 
<mayli> https://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/blob/master/irc.rb
<kk> mayli ⇪ t: kk-irc-bot/irc.rb at master · sevk/kk-irc-bot · GitHub
<mayli> 222.222.22.22
<genio1> kk: 你这苦命的娃
<kk> genio1, 谢谢你告诉我。  ㍦ 
<Xtaler> kk: 你好笨蛋
<Xtaler> kk: 你好白瓷阿
<Xtaler> 木有反应了？
<genio1> Xtaler: 都被你们整成百次了
<kk> Xtaler, 您好！  ㍦ 
<Xtaler> 偶尔整它一下
<Xtaler> 不然，它太闲了
<haixiaochan> kk: kk 你怎么看？
<kk> haixiaochan, Ayuh。  ㍦ 
<Xtaler> 应该叫元芳
<Stifler> tESt
<kk> Stifler, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<cherrot> roylez, 乐乐早
<silverzhao> 求教，deadbeef-mpris-plugin 的开发是不是停止了？现在的版本会和 deadbeef v0.5.5 冲突，所以现在都看不了歌词了。郁闷！
<genio1> silverzhao: https://github.com/kernelhcy/DeaDBeeF-MPRIS-plugin
<kk> genio1 ⇪ t: kernelhcy/DeaDBeeF-MPRIS-plugin · GitHub
<genio1> silverzhao: 都已经1年没再更新了。
<silverzhao> genio1: 我刚刚也看到了，所以现在正纠结着怎么看歌词呢……
<genio1> silverzhao: 我的arch上也是这个情况，deadbeef现在都不跳出GUI了
<silverzhao> genio1: 把那个 mpris.so 去掉，就可以打开 deadbeef 了。
<genio1> silverzhao: 我不清楚ubuntu上该怎么设置。我在arch上回滚到老版本，再用IgnorePkg把deadbeef钉死不再对他升级
<silverzhao> genio1: -_-!!! 那你就一直用 0.5.4 的版本了？我也是用的 arch。
<genio1> silverzhao: /etc/pacman.conf里设置IgnorePkg = deadbeef 不再对他升级了，就用上个版本吧，至少mpris能用就可以了，等有其他解决办法时再解禁吧
<silverzhao> genio1: 主要是旧版本的 deadbeef 对 UTF-8 with BOM 的 cue 文件支持会有问题。算了，反正我平时主要是听的纯音乐，歌词看不了就先罢了。
<silverzhao> genio1: 对了，请教一下，deadbeef 可以对歌曲评分吗？就是设定成几个星星那样的？
<genio1> silverzhao: 嘻嘻，听熟了歌词什么的就不会再看了
<silverzhao> genio1: 我主要是喜欢 OSDLyrics 那种赏心悦目的歌词效果，其实真正歌词倒不会一直看着。
<genio1> silverzhao: 你是视觉系，我也只是听新歌时才会打开歌词看看
<gebjgd> audacious路過
<genio1> silverzhao: 没看到过deadbeef还有啥评分功能。
<gebjgd> 評分之後呢？
<genio1> gebjgd: itune用惯了的后遗症之一
<gebjgd> itune?
<gebjgd> genio1: 很多軟件都有評分功能吧
<gebjgd> genio1: 未必是腦殘的爛果子軟件
<genio1> gebjgd: 我是说我在itune上用惯了评分功能
<gebjgd> genio1: itune那小眾軟件
<gebjgd> genio1: 除非有爛果子的破mp3
<genio1> gebjgd: 呵呵，那我这里就是一堆的破烂果子
<gebjgd> genio1: 鄙視
<genio1> gebjgd: 为啥？
<Xtaler> 他是果黑
<genio1> Xtaler: 哈哈，收到
<genio1> gebjgd: sorry
<yunfan> adam8157 果然不出我所料吧  ubuntu 移植到nexus 7上了
<genio1> gebjgd: 接你之前的话题，我也想知道，这评分到底有啥作用？
<CyrusYzGTt> 黑子轻轻的点点头：“老大，不管你做什么，我都将会一生追随于你！”
<CyrusYzGTt>     两个人四目相对，然后紧紧的抱在一起，好兄弟，一生一世！
<Kevinyings> yunfan, 还能打电话吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 機油。。
<gebjgd> genio1: 標記出你熱愛的歌曲？
<yunfan> Kevinyings: 不知道 你赞助我一台的话 我可以免费帮你测试
<gebjgd> genio1: 關鍵問題是標記出來之後呢？
<Saxon> 繁体字尽然很多不认识
<gebjgd> Kevinyings: 繼續voip就是了
<gebjgd> Saxon: 不是吧 哥們這是中文
<gebjgd> Saxon: 復習下繁體字吧
<Saxon> gebjgd: 从小没学过
<gebjgd> Saxon: 那你們那裏的教育夠差的
<Kevinyings> gebjgd, 嘛。。。。。绕远路，网络一开始的功能就是通话啊
<gebjgd> Saxon: 沒上過大字課？
<genio1> gebjgd: 那还不如直接建个播放列表，看到好听的就往里面扔
<Saxon> gebjgd: 木有
<gebjgd> genio1: 所以啊
<gebjgd> Saxon: 文盲了
<gebjgd> Kevinyings: 網絡功能是為了交換信息 信息不僅僅是語音
<Saxon> gebjgd:只念过:啊,哦,呃
<Kevinyings> yunfan, 觉得通话与系统可以独立
<yunfan> Saxon: 你几岁了 小喷油
<yunfan> Kevinyings: 我倒觉得通话只是通信的一个子集  干嘛要分开
<gebjgd> yunfan: 估計他還不會噴
<Saxon> yunfan: 汗!
<yunfan> gebjgd: 不可能 我6年纪就会了
<gebjgd> Saxon: 聽聽 阿姐擼就會了
<gebjgd> yunfan: ........牛逼
<Saxon> gebjgd: 你是台湾滴?
<Kevinyings> yunfan, 没，层次不一样啊，应用要应用层，通话下面几层就搞定了
<gebjgd> Saxon: 不是
<Kevinyings> 不是更简单吗
<Saxon> gebjgd: 繁体字不好用,感觉
<yunfan> Kevinyings: p阿 独立个通话只是为了兼容历史问题
<Saxon> gebjgd: 写起来麻烦
<liemehoc> thinkpad在xev下能看到XF86TouchpadToggle、XF86AudioRaiseVolume、XF86AudioLowerVolume这些快捷键，但是在新装的gnome3里木有反应，想问问这些gnome3下这些特殊键的osd在哪里设置的
<gebjgd> Saxon: 文盲說電腦太麻煩
<gebjgd> Saxon: 不好用感覺 不如用計算器
<Saxon> Saxon: ..
<Kevinyings> yunfan, 好吧
<gebjgd> liemehoc: arch？
<Saxon> gebjgd: 你赢了
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 是的
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 上周的xorg之後就挂了
<gebjgd> liemehoc: archlinux郵件列表討論過了
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 以前装好就有的
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 等吧
<yunfan> gebjgd: 苹果系产品的流行 是文盲的胜利么
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 是 我的就是升級之後挂了
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 有没有临时补救方法
<gebjgd> yunfan: 道德的淪喪 無腦者的追隨
<gebjgd> liemehoc: xorg包降級
<genio1> yunfan: A的东东造就了新时代下的一大批文盲
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 。。。。
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 你不收arch郵件列表的？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你跟嫉妒教徒一样讨厌
<gebjgd> yunfan: 哈哈
<yunfan> :]
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 我是平时随便用用。。。
 * yunfan 除我之外你们不可有其他的真神
 * yunfan 你们不可崇拜其他的偶像
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 简单粗暴就好
<Xtaler> gebjgd: 你的名字是哥北京广东
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 降級
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 沒啥好辦法 等更新吧
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 錯
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 好吧
<Xtaler> 隔不久广东？？？
<Xtaler> 我知道了，
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 你也是thinkpad
<liemehoc> gebjgd: ?
<Xtaler> 应该是隔不久滚蛋
<gebjgd> Xtaler: gebuchte Jagd
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 和筆記本品牌無關 我所有的筆記本都是這個問題
<yunfan> http://www.makerbot.com/blog/2012/10/20/cosmo-wenmans-mind-blowing-sculpture-made-on-a-makerbot/
<yunfan> 这个好玩
<yunfan> 什么时候争执局的大佬也能这么恶搞就好玩了
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 噢
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 郵件列表
<yunfan> Xtaler: 是 哥北京滚的 他现在滚到德国去了
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 那我也去订一个
<gebjgd> liemehoc: archlinux-cn@googlegroups.com
<cherrot> 靠，暴力破解路由器密码竟然把路由器整崩溃了。。
<Saxon> cherrot: 牛
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • rekonq 的应用程序模式能不能开启广告过滤？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390479 kde 的同学用这个不错，webkit 核心，简单的支持 adblock，启动小巧快速，现在已成为我的 webqq 和在线音乐专用浏览器。以前版本的应用程序模式不能使用 flash 插件，现在可以，不 …
<cherrot> Saxon, 是路由器弱。。
<yunfan> cherrot: 策略垃圾
<Saxon> 居然掉了
<cherrot> yunfan, 给支招
<yunfan> cherrot: 买个新路由
<cherrot> yunfan, 我有路由  可是不知道拨号账号和密码啊
<gebjgd> cherrot: reset
<gebjgd> cherrot: 你難道不知道？
<yunfan> cherrot: openwrt么
<yunfan> 密码都明文的
<cherrot> gebjgd, reset了你上哪找账号和密码去。。。
<Xtaler> 你能登录那个连接么？
<Xtaler> 你能登录路由器的管理页面么？
<genio1> gebjgd: 请问能不X墙订阅到archlinux-cn的maaillist嘛？
<gebjgd> genio1: ....... 這個不知道了
<Xtaler> 登录以后，用火狐浏览器的保存密码
<Xtaler> 就可以把拨号的用户名和密码给保存下来了
<Xtaler> 然后可以直接查看
<genio1> gebjgd: 哦，那我就去X墙吧
<Xtaler> 或者可以把路由器的配置文件备份下来
<gebjgd> cherrot: reset了之後帳號密碼就沒了？到底是不是你的路由器？
<gebjgd> genio1: 這年頭不翻牆不行的
<cherrot> gebjgd, 房东的路由器
<Xtaler> 用文本编辑器打开
<gebjgd> cherrot: 他就沒有個文件啥的 資料？
<Xtaler> 就可以找到拨号的用户名和密码了
<cherrot> Xtaler, 能登陆的话我就不去破解了。。。
<Saxon> ch
<Saxon> cherrot: 干坏事
<cherrot> gebjgd, 在房东手里呗  我上哪弄去。。
<Xtaler> 其实不用这样破解的
<Xtaler> 你能物理接触到那个路由器就好办了
<yunfan> cherrot: 先扫下看看什么系统 tplink 我记得前一阵还有个漏洞可以上去来着
<Xtaler> 自己弄个无线路由器接到上面
<Xtaler> 就搞定了
<Xtaler> 就可以绕开了
<Saxon> cherrot: 最好是你追到他的女儿,然后社工到帐号密码,接下来甩了她
<Xtaler> 绕开登录密码了
<genio1> gebjgd: 呵呵，好了搞定了
<gebjgd> Saxon: 孺子可教
<Xtaler> 房东是凤姐呢》
<liemehoc> 直接在wan口上搭个pppoeserver不就行了
<liemehoc> 哪这么复杂
<Saxon> Xtaler: 又不是真的追,目的是帐号和密码
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 女不在靚 有洞就行
<gebjgd> cherrot: 說不定還提前完成了播種的人生任務
<liemehoc> 然后嗅探pap auth的包，明文的
<Xtaler> 嗯，
<yunfan> gebjgd: 直接搞定房东就是了 进可欺身压正太 退可提臀迎女王
<Saxon> Xtaler: 为了达到目的,手段和过程不重要
<cherrot> Saxon, ....
<Saxon> yunfan: 我去
<gebjgd> yunfan: 還是你牛逼
<Xtaler> 用个无线路由器五分钟就搞定
<cherrot> liemehoc, 这个可行！
<yunfan> gebjgd: 所以我从不装逼 都有了嘛
<gebjgd> Saxon: yunfan 你們都是英雄
<Xtaler> 绕过房东路由器的防线
<Saxon> gebjgd: ...
<cherrot> yunfan, 太猛了……
<gebjgd> cherrot: 你活的太壓抑了
<liemehoc> cherrot: pppoe server指定用pap认证
<gebjgd> cherrot: 學學yunfan
 * yunfan 我这是给你们分享点宝贵的人生经验 叫做闷骚大发财
<cherrot> gebjgd, yunfan 你们都是搞手……
<gebjgd> yunfan: 人生導師啊
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你以後一定有作為
<Xtaler> cherrot: 你要是把房东都搞定了，连房租都免了
<yunfan> cherrot: 我隔壁就有个活生生的例子
<Saxon> yunfan: 在特殊行业绝对有作为
<cherrot> liemehoc, 其实把wan口插自己电脑上然后直接捕获原始数据包就能找到了吧？
<yunfan> cherrot: 我隔壁住着二房东 女的 超级胖 结果最近有个男的把她搞定了 天天睡这里
<yunfan> 白天也不出去
<cherrot> yunfan, 我靠……
<liemehoc> cherrot: 不行
<Xtaler> 牛哦
<yunfan> 你看 不但房租免了 吃饭都免了 还天天玩游戏 晚上打炮
<liemehoc> cherrot: 必须有pppoe server
<cherrot> liemehoc, 不是明文么？
<cherrot> liemehoc, 哦
<liemehoc> 否则不会发pap auth
<Xtaler> 泰山压顶
<Saxon> yunfan: 唉,你让隔壁的改变了你的世界观`价值观`人生观?
<cherrot> liemehoc, 懂了 :)
<yunfan> Saxon: 我的价值观一直就这样
<Xtaler> pppoe server
<Saxon> yunfan: 跪拜..
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你才是襠國的洗完噶
<yunfan> Saxon: 1, 人都是要死的; 2, 除死无大事; 3, 死道友不死贫道
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你才是襠國的希望啊
<liemehoc> cherrot: 用这个rp-pppoe就可以了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 忠党爱国
<liemehoc> cherrot: arch的话装这个包就可以
<liemehoc> 这个事情以前我也干过
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我投你一票
<Saxon> 以前我以为"基"是个传说
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你得是红三代才行
<gebjgd> yunfan: 什麽是垬三代？
<cherrot> liemehoc, 多谢指点！ 这招相当方便快捷 lol
<Xtaler> cherrot: 你成功了？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 就是爷爷辈跟着天王洪混的那些人
<liemehoc> cherrot: 不要用来干坏事
<Stifler> ..............
<gebjgd> yunfan: 跟蔣天王混的行麽？
<Stifler> :-!
<Xtaler> cherrot: 老是弄房东的路由器
<cherrot> Xtaler, 没，有人在上网，我不方便操作
<yunfan> gebjgd: 洪天王阿 洪朝老大嘛
<gebjgd> yunfan: 不是啊。遺憾啊
<cherrot> liemehoc, 从来没干过坏事  只是帮忙设定一下而已～
<Xtaler> 你可以用无线破解套件
<yunfan> gebjgd: 蒋那是清妖 要灭的
<Xtaler> 将是光头党
<gebjgd> yunfan: 誰說的 你沒看到兲朝輿論界 都要讓九哥光復大陸了
<yunfan> cherrot: 我看你三天两头搞破解 要不买个usb dongle 破解gsm把
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那是忽悠呢 谁有枪才听谁的
<Xtaler> 哇
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你還是先多學幾句日語 保命要緊
<Xtaler> Yse
<cherrot> yunfan, 只是有需要才会破解，这部刚刚搬家么
<Xtaler> 继续破解
<yunfan> gebjgd: 会美语也是一样的 this way please, dont kill me, i can take the way
<yunfan> gebjgd: god bless the united states?
<worm> 看http://tinyurl.com/SmartQuestion :问：我如何才能破解超级用户口令/盗取频道操作员的特权/查看某人的电子邮件？ 答：想做这种事情说明你是个卑劣的家伙，想让黑客教你做这种事情说明你是个白痴。
<kk> worm,啥网址y 提问的智慧
<Xtaler> 会阿拉伯才能保命
<gebjgd> yunfan: 不行的
<gebjgd> yunfan: 眼看黨國就要和日本開戰
<liemehoc> yunfan: 你在玩gsm？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你不用担心日本 额 党国搞不好局部战争要赢  不过马上肯定要被国内战争给搞没
<gebjgd> yunfan: 沒戲 日本打黨國還是很有勝算的
<gebjgd> yunfan: 中文：太君，别开枪，我给你们带路！  日文：太君，撃てはいけなくて，私は君达に案内します。 中文谐音：塔空，吴太哇 依凯纳哭呆，挖他西挖ki 咪大气泥 昂纳 西马斯。
<bird_> 你们好啊
<yunfan> gebjgd: 额 那就学点把 多学点也没坏处
<gebjgd> yunfan: 中文：太君，这边走，我带你去抓村干部。 日文：太君、こちらて、私は君を导て村长をつかみます。 中文谐音：塔空，靠起啦呆，瓦达西瓦kei咪凹米奇逼呆怂桥凹次卡咪马斯
<gebjgd> yunfan: 中文：太君，别开枪！自己人！日文：太君，銃を開くしません、私は日本人ですね 。中文谐音： 踏空，透噢阿酷西吗赛嗯，瓦塔西瓦泥猴恩劲 戴斯乃。
<bird_> 我装ubuntu12.10的时候用gparted分区工具调整分区了。我把windows的引导分区也就是C
<bird_> 把C
<bird_> 把C移动了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你别说 我学这个很好学 日语有一部分发音来自吴语
<bird_> 现在windows无法启动了，我该怎么办呢
<gebjgd> yunfan: 就是啊
<Saxon> yunfan: 道具准备着吗?自行车,驳壳枪,白汗衫加阴阳头
<gebjgd> yunfan: 這3條已經網上轉爆了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 保命日語
<yunfan> Saxon: 现在哪里要这种
<Saxon> yunfan: 驳壳枪升级为AK-47
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我要联系下我一个大学同学 他日本还有亲戚呢
<yunfan> Saxon: 日系应该是走北约制式
 * imadper 求游戏公司!
<yunfan> 咱们伪军大概有发卡宾把
<gebjgd> yunfan: 明智啊
 * imadper 求出版社...
<Saxon> yunfan: 毛瑟
<yunfan> gebjgd: 他的日本亲戚是个和尚 可以结婚喝酒吃肉
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我得去投奔那人 把我弄成和尚 这样两边都不得罪 哈哈哈哈
<imadper> yunfan: 中国的和尚一直也可以的...
<Xtaler> HUAHESHANG
<gebjgd> yunfan: 多好 所以說麽 這年頭移民日本絕對都比兲朝好
<Xtaler> 日本浪人
<Xtaler> 就是花和尚
<yunfan> gebjgd: 日本的归化期太长
<Xtaler> 你怎么没移民到福岛阿？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 怕毛 我在日本的同學 活的很瀟灑
<Xtaler> gebjgd:
<yunfan> gebjgd: 所以我不移日本 要移就让日本移到我这里来
<gebjgd> yunfan: 孩子都生了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 就是吃不到地溝油了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 还是北加和白奥好
<Xtaler> 还想吃阿？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 吃地沟油那是贵国的一盘大旗
<gebjgd> yunfan: 哈哈
<Xtaler> 福岛的变异海鲜不错
<gebjgd> yunfan: 北加白奧已經臭了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 那是兲朝的2大外省惡狼
<gebjgd> yunfan: 多移民日本 不出幾年 日本人都說中文了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 目的在于提高国民生存能力嘛 另外你看为啥贵国狂补贴出口加工业？ 就是为了在本国排污加紧搞跨全球环境
<yunfan> gebjgd: 到时候我大天朝army就可以倾巢出动 了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 恩恩 我黨在下一盤很大的棋
 * cherrot 更新系统去
<imadper> cherrot: 必须悲剧
<cherrot> imadper, 我是ubuntu  ～
<imadper> cherrot: 升级到12.10?
<cherrot> imadper, 恩呢
<gebjgd> cherrot: ubuntu現在升級？
<gebjgd> cherrot: 傻 傻 傻
<imadper> cherrot: 12.10有没有用systemd?
<cherrot> gebjgd, 怎么了
<Xtaler> 哪笨笨
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你没看最近欧洲也发现了天朝的阴毛了 他们用地沟油做燃料
<cherrot> imadper, 如果用了 应该会写在醒目位置 所以……
<Saxon> 日:我们这边反华砸了好多中国人的店  华:好巧啊,我们这边反日也砸了好多中国人的店
<yunfan> gebjgd: 这也是我大天朝的战略 就是 军用+民用+食用
<gebjgd> cherrot: 這時候的ubuntu一定不穩定
<imadper> cherrot: 那你去升级吧...
<gebjgd> cherrot: 過上2年在升級
<gebjgd> yunfan: 嘖嘖
<cherrot> gebjgd, ...
<imadper> gebjgd: 过两年就直接升级14.10了... cc cherrot
<gebjgd> yunfan: 似乎我的車不能用地溝油
<gebjgd> imadper: 就是就是
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我看我可以写本阴毛论的书 媲美 光明会的故事了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 因为你在欧洲
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我就說麽 你有才啊
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 各位大侠，这个游戏是什么名？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390481 ubuntu 里面有一个游戏，设置初始解图几个点，游戏开始这些点围成正多边型，随机在点间连好了线，每点不超过6个连线，移动点至连线没有相交完成游戏。 这个游戏的名字是什么了？ 统计信息:  …
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你要是能從政 絕對比熙來強
<yunfan> gebjgd: 天朝司机只带一种油 炒菜放一勺 开车放一壶
<gebjgd> yunfan: XD
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那是肯定的 我肯定先发制人了 带兵北上 要求保护环境 停止开发水电 禁吃猫狗肉什么的
<gebjgd> yunfan: 明君啊
<Stifler> !
<gebjgd> yunfan: 20大是你的了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我看好你喲
<Xtaler> 少了一点
<yunfan> Stifler: 还有禁吃猪肉 这个你满意不
<Xtaler> 应该是30大
<Xtaler> 30大板
<Xtaler> 来人
<yunfan> gebjgd: 哼哼 到时候帮我代理欧洲的新书发行把
<gebjgd> yunfan: 沒問題
<imadper> yunfan: 你今天怎么了?
<yunfan> 我先从人民币搞起 先研究下招财猫代表什么
<Xtaler> 将那两个斯斯罗出去给斩了
<yunfan> imadper: 想发财 写阴毛论
<imadper> yunfan: 恩, 好. 写给谁看的? 国人还是外国人?
<Xtaler> 写好了，你下次就可以领诺文学奖和和平贡献奖了
<Stifler> yunfan: good
<yunfan> imadper: 当然是给双方看了 美帝也需要阴毛论来搞扩大预算嘛
<mayli> Irssi 0.8.15 (20100403) - http://irssi.org/
<kk> mayli,啥网址y Irssi - The client of the future
<Xtaler> 搞不好，还获得全宇宙十大借出精英
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 短視
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 你看到了你和 yunfan的區別了麽
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 人家就是主子 你就是奴才的命
<yunfan> gebjgd: 他是x开头 我是y开头 我是新一带？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 恩
 * imadper 什么狗屁文学奖, 什么狗屁杰出精英, 都屁用没有. 有钱, 有权就是了, 奖给别人是为了安慰那些没钱没权的.
<yunfan> 他的结尾是字幕r, r者，2也， 我的结尾是字母n, n者, newbie也
<gebjgd> yunfan: 話說這年頭在兲朝得獎沒用啊
<gebjgd> yunfan: 不如當城管
<gebjgd> yunfan:
<gebjgd> 莫言都買不起房子
<gebjgd> yunfan: 得獎有毛用
<yunfan> gebjgd: 他不需要买阿 陈光标要送他
<gebjgd> yunfan: 還不如學小波 直接不用買房了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 他自己拒绝呢 你想想 这才叫牛逼 你有钱你是求着别人买 你有名  是别人求着你收 你还未必肯收
<imadper> yunfan: 陈光标送他别墅, 他那点儿钱, 交不了几年的取暖费.
<gebjgd> yunfan: 一家子住那麽大的地方
<yunfan> gebjgd: 小波不错的 党国还帮他宣传 出门还有保镖
<gebjgd> yunfan: 就是
<gebjgd> yunfan: 天天吃香的 喝辣的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 他父母妻儿人人都有党国精英保护 不像许多有钱人 都怕被人绑票 小波他家里人 个个都是党国罩的 哪个帮派不要命了敢来动他们？
 * stifler_t back
<yunfan> gebjgd: 小波时不时讲两句话传出来 都跟伊朗那个什么精神领袖一样 许多人一边拿笔记录 一边点头 是的是的
<gebjgd> yunfan: 先生所言極是啊
<stifler_t> ...
<stifler_t> 形容的好
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我常常在想 以我这才能 贵国要是能稍微降级成为万恶的资本主义虚伪的自由社会的话 搞不好我可以去当主持人 额 搞点靠嘴吧吃饭的节目
<gebjgd> stifler_t: 小波說不好就是下個昂山素季
<yunfan> gebjgd: 结果我现在是靠手做节目(program)
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你要是在美國 絕對是總統的料了
<Xtaler> yunfan: 你在越南还是老挝阿？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 看看林肯的經歷
<yunfan> gebjgd: 总统要长得抓人 稿子可以下面的人帮写嘛 我可以去当总统的写稿人
<gebjgd> yunfan: 曾慶紅？
<soiamso> yunfan: blow job ?
<yunfan> gebjgd: 对了 可以当小波的写稿人 lol
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我看行
<yunfan> soiamso: :-) 他们是blow job 我们是hand job
<gebjgd> soiamso: 這年頭有房有車  口活也來啊
<yunfan> gebjgd: 德国有搞3d打印机的么
<soiamso> gebjgd: 租的房，用的玩具四驱车
 * yunfan 我有房 我烧给你看， 我有车，我骑给你看
<gebjgd> soiamso: 只要你願意 還是能有70年的毛坯房 和媽的inchina的國產車的
<gebjgd> yunfan: 早就有了吧
<liemehoc> 谁搞明白systemd的Requires和Wants是怎么用的？
<soiamso> gebjgd: 现在很多就50年左右
<yunfan> gebjgd: 想看看精密的 比如打印希腊雕像那种
<soiamso> liemehoc: 就是event base啦
<gebjgd> soiamso: 20年就夠  何必50年
<liemehoc> soiamso: 但是wiki上说如果不加after还是并行的啊
<gebjgd> soiamso: 兲朝的房子沒多少能撐導50年的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 党国承诺70年产权 就跟国民政府收1979年的税一样
<gebjgd> soiamso: 橋都能塌 何況房乎
<liemehoc> Note that Wants= and Requires= do not imply After=, meaning that if After= is not specified, the two units will be started in parallel.
<gebjgd> soiamso: 到時候來一句 你太胖了
<yunfan> liemehoc: want大概是你可以选y/n的 require应该是没得选的那种
<liemehoc> yunfan: 不明白，如果可以选，在哪里选
<soiamso> gebjgd: 估计我们撑50年的也不多
<yunfan> liemehoc: 大概对应个全局option
<Guest81525> 天朝造房子不用钢筋
<gebjgd> soiamso: 這倒是
<gebjgd> Guest81525: 用什麽？
<yunfan> soiamso: 你太乐观了   50年？
<liemehoc> yunfan: 但就算没得选，如果不加after，还是并行的啊，有什么用
<yunfan> liemehoc: 无责任猜测
<liemehoc> 现在到底有多少人在用systemd啊
<soiamso> liemehoc: 看了manual page了没
<liemehoc> soiamso: 看了啊，更迷糊了。。。
<jiam1> 有啥迷糊的？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你的名字需要加2個字母
<gebjgd> yunfan: yuan fang
<liemehoc> jiam1: 搞不明白Requires和Wants是怎么用的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 是的 我的同事已经开始问 云帆 你怎么看了
<Saxon> yunfan: 大人，此事必有蹊跷
<gebjgd> 真系笑话
<yunfan> Saxon: 抢我台词
<gebjgd> 【一河两岸，一国两境】一个深圳网友这样吐槽：“你在香港、我在深圳，只隔一座桥。你和我都是打工仔，你每月工资两万多港币，我每月两千多人民币，而你的物价比我们还便宜；你拿着香港护照，去140个国家免签证，我拿着中国护照连香港也进不去……”
<yunfan> gebjgd: 这个大概瞎扯把 深圳的只有2k?
<Xtaler> 2K*3这样
<gebjgd> yunfan: 看行業
<gebjgd> yunfan: 2k的絕對有
<yunfan> gebjgd: 但是香港拿2w的 应该干的和深圳拿2k的不是一个行业把
<gebjgd> yunfan: 這就不知道了
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 深圳送快递的都月入1w
<Saxon> 1.5K飘过
<Xtaler> HK 洗碗的都8k了
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 2k的是干什么的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 段子手最可恶了 破坏党国和谐失业
<yunfan> Saxon: 日薪？
<Xtaler> 看门的大爷都是5K
<Saxon> yunfan: 月
<yunfan> Saxon: 美刀？
<Guest81525> 普通打工的就是２Ｋ多而已
<Saxon> yunfan: 嗯
<Xtaler> 日元用W为单位
<yunfan> Saxon: 我还以为是你爹第妈咪每个月给你的零花
<Saxon> yunfan: 靠,还要钱啊
<yunfan> Saxon: 你不是还不会撸的年纪么
<jiam1> 深圳 2000肯定是扯淡了
<Saxon> yunfan: 晕,
<Saxon> 谁会LOL?
<yunfan> Saxon: 难道你在富士康北美分部做童工?
<cherrot> Saxon, 啥东西
<Saxon> cherrot: 鲁阿鲁
<cherrot> ...
<gebjgd> yunfan: 阿姐給 Saxon 擼
<yunfan> gebjgd: 阿姐是谁？ 跟阿蛋有关系么
<Saxon> cherrot: 不能完了
<Saxon> yunfan: 是女的?
<yunfan> Saxon: 不能排除你是女的可能性
<soiamso> liemehoc: 不可否认，很多freedesktop项目的文档都是一片混乱
<Saxon> yunfan: 纯天然无污染如假包换的男的,经ISO2002认证
<yunfan> Saxon: iso2002有手么？
<Saxon> yunfan: 腐女
<yunfan> Saxon: hoho 你可以来认证认证我
<Saxon> yunfan: 无图无真相
<yunfan> 我的真相发得太多了 懒得再发
<Xtaler> 到底买什么CPU好呢？
<yunfan> Xtaler: weakly orded cpu?
<Xtaler> 嗯
<Xtaler> 要小板子
<gebjgd> Xtaler: apu
<Xtaler> APU的CPU比较弱
<Xtaler> 我有点纠结
<Xtaler> 在考虑要不要用英特尔的
<Xtaler> 英特尔的型号太多
<Xtaler> 好混乱
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 你幹嘛用？
<hamo> adam8157 蛋蛋壕
<Xtaler> GEB
<stifler_t> ...
<Xtaler> gebjgd:
<stifler_t> AMD 4x
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • empathy 如何登录 IRC http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390495 我用的是 Ubuntu 12.10 ，现在无法登录 IRC 了。 准确的说，我找不到添加 IRC 帐号的界面了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2012-10-21 16:28
<Xtaler> 用来做视频编辑的
<gebjgd> Xtaler: apu足夠
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 直接買a10
<Xtaler> ？？
<Xtaler> 哦
<Xtaler> 没有合适的小板子
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 有
<Xtaler> 想买技嘉的小板
<Xtaler> 可是现在只有一款F2A85X-UP4的大板
<soiamso> Xtaler: amd的U跌价厉害
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 等
<Xtaler> 嗯
<Xtaler> 是啊
<Xtaler> 等看技嘉有没有出小板
<Xtaler> APU刚出
<Xtaler> 价格还是蛮水的
<Xtaler> 去年买的3870K都要1000
<Xtaler> 现在就剩下630了
<Xtaler> 掉价30%
<soiamso> Xtaler: 直接FX 系列
<Xtaler> 测试说8150不怎么样阿
<Xtaler> 网上铺天盖地测试
<Xtaler> FX8150还跑不过i7 2600K
<Xtaler> 郁闷
<Xtaler> AMD的cpu设计怎么就成了扶不起的阿斗阿》？
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 我還在用a6 3650
<Xtaler> 哦
<Xtaler> 你买的多少钱》？
<Xtaler> 你要是平时没干嘛就够用了
<Xtaler> 用来编辑视频
<soiamso> xeon e3-1230
<soiamso> Xtaler: xeon e3-1230
<Xtaler> 这个网上传说的就最厉害了
<Xtaler> E3-1230 V2的散片
<Xtaler> 和i7 2600差不多
<gebjgd> Xtaler: apu足夠
<Xtaler> 关注很久了
<Xtaler> APU很难安装linux系统阿
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 開源驅動
<soiamso> Xtaler: 要看你用什么程序，基本主要的程序语言支持多核都很乱
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 直接用
<Xtaler> 无法引导呢
<Xtaler> 都无法引导
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 扯淡
<adam8157> hamo: 下午在睡觉
<Xtaler> 我用Live USB安装Ubuntu
<adam8157> yunfan: ^^
<Xtaler> 无法引导
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 和cpu有毛關系
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 沒用過ubuntu
<hamo> adam8157 模范员工在加班啊
<hamo> adam8157 看btrfs
<Xtaler> gebjgd: 你看看网上的求助信息就知道了
<yunfan> adam8157 所以你可以入手一台了 哥说得还是不假的
<adam8157> hamo: zeze
<Xtaler> 很多人用APU无法安装Ubuntu
<adam8157> yunfan: 呃 我要那玩儿干啥...
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 內核後面nomodeset
<Xtaler> 我是用拆硬盘的方式才安装上的
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 小白是不會裝
<yunfan> adam8157 贵冒肯定要跟进 最近我看贵猫在搞arm服务器 多半也顺便出个desk
<Xtaler> 我把硬盘拆到另外一台Ubuntu主机上完成安装的
<yunfan> 而且arm进了内核主流支持 贵毛不可能也不跟着主流支持
<Xtaler> ARM服务器，HP去年就开始做了吧？
<Xtaler> 用的是Ubuntu的系统
<Xtaler> 红帽也要做？
<yunfan> 是的 上个月看的新闻
<yunfan> gr来源 无责任
<yunfan> adam8157 那个chromebook也不错 我在犹豫要入nexus 7 32gb还是chromebook
<Xtaler> i3的性能可以和APU 的A10相比么？
<soiamso> Xtaler: http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html#
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y PassMark Intel vs AMD CPU Benchmarks - High End
<Xtaler> i3 2120
<adam8157> hamo: 为毛加班
<adam8157> yunfan: 你买来干啥
<hamo> adam8157 看btrfs啊...家里网坏了，没网上
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧
<yunfan> adam8157 用阿
<soiamso> Xtaler: 5000分以下就不用看了
<gebjgd> yunfan: nexus 7不能插sd卡吧？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 不是很清楚 不过要插什么卡？
<gebjgd> yunfan: microsd
<Xtaler> E3 1230 v2的性能真的不错
<gebjgd> yunfan: nexus不支持 所以你要買大容量的版本
<yunfan> gebjgd: 有128G的么
<yunfan> gebjgd: 32G的现在和16G价格一样 额
<_____aaaa> 请给几个国外的新闻组服务器
<_____aaaa> 比较有名的推荐几个
<soiamso> Xtaler: Intel 少数几个性价比高于35的U
<soiamso> Xtaler: http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html#cpuvalue
<_____aaaa> ofan: 你在米国都用什么新闻组服务器？
<CyrusYzGTt> 我要AV女優新聞組
<stifler_t> ...
<Xtaler> ？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<_____aaaa> CyrusYzGTt: AV女优不比AV女优新闻组？你难道不曾买过？
<Xtaler> 用t
<Xtaler> 什么新闻都不比t快
<CyrusYzGTt> _____aaaa§ ..木有，木有錢，，
<_____aaaa> Xtaler: 什么是t啊
<iyzsong> Xtaler: 什么是t?
<Xtaler> T还可以现场直播
<Xtaler> 推特
<iyzsong> Xtaler: Wall爪机内无力啊
<_____aaaa> Xtaler: 吊操，推特被你说成T
<Xtaler> ？
<Xtaler> 说T木有问题吧
<Xtaler> 懒得打字
<_____aaaa> 你可不可以别打“锛\237"这样的字符，看不见是什么东东
<stifler_t> zenme shang tuite
<_____aaaa> Xtaler: 不明白是什么东东
<mayli> 锛\237
<Xtaler> ？？？
<Xtaler> 我木有打这样的字
<_____aaaa> mayli: 我看到是全是这样的字
<Xtaler> 不是从水星上来的
<Xtaler> 你看到的话，你是从火星上来的
<Xtaler> 那个推特显然是被Q了
<_____aaaa> Xtaler:可能是字符设定有问题
<Xtaler> 我的设定木有问题
<stifler_t> VPN好使不？
<_____aaaa> Xtaler: 你再打一遍我看是什么字
<Xtaler> 有钱就好事
<stifler_t> -.-
<_____aaaa> Xtaler: 原来是个“？”号
<stifler_t> ????????????????????????????????????
<_____aaaa> stifler_t: 你打的不显示
<Xtaler> 真神奇
<iyzsong> _____aaaa: ？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<Xtaler> 我打的？就显示？
<Xtaler> ？？？？
<Xtaler> 显示了没
<Xtaler> ？？？？
<Xtaler> ??
<_____aaaa> iyzsong: 也是特殊字
<stifler_t> ？？？？？？？？？？
<_____aaaa> Xtaler: 上面的是
<Xtaler> 全角的符号
<iyzsong> 字体问题吧
<lsq> 1¡¢±¾FTP×ÊÔ´·þÎñÆ÷ÓÉShowtimeÍøÕ¾£¨www.showtime.cc£©×ÊԴά»¤²¿¹ÜÀí¡£
<Xtaler> 就是会那样显示了
<alvin_rxg> Title: Showtime,大连高校规模最大、人气最旺的校园门户网站！ (@ showtime.cc)
<stifler_t> 全角半角
<lsq> 2¡¢ÈκÎftp·þÎñÆ÷µÄÎÊÌâÇëµ½
<Xtaler> 你用的什么字体呢？》
<alvin_rxg> oh man...
<_____aaaa> Xtaler: : emacs默认的，不晓得什么字体
<stifler_t> xfont好使
<lsq> 有人能译一下吗？
<Xtaler> 是不是用文泉译//>?
<iyzsong> xterm里好多字符显示不了～ 譬如⑨
<Xtaler>  我看到很多人喜欢用牙黑字体
<Xtaler> 就是那个微软牙黑
<Xtaler> ？
<Xtaler> 好像不用那个字体，就会抽筋了
<cherrot> kk, 2¡¢ÈκÎftp·þÎñÆ÷µÄÎÊÌâÇëµ½
<kk> cherrot say: kk, 2、任何ftp服务器的问题请到 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<_____aaaa> 锛\237
<Xtaler> 锛\237
<_____aaa1> jj'
<cherrot> kk, nice girl
<Xtaler> kk: 变白瓷了
<alvin_rxg> 2??EI?Iftp¡¤?InAE¡Â¦ÌAIEIaCe¦Ì 1/2
<iyzsong> kk: sodo make cherrot a try
<alvin_rxg> 2??EI?Iftp??InAE¡Â¦ÌAIEIaCe¦Ì 1/2
<lsq> ¡¢Îª·ÀµØÖ·Íâй£¬FTP·þÎñÆ÷Ïà¹ØÍøÖ·¿ÉÄܳ£Óе÷Õû£¬Çëµ½
<kk> Xtaler, 你最喜欢的颜色是什么？  ㍩ 
 * cherrot :D
<Xtaler> 我喜欢的是各种颜色
 * iyzsong 原来kk喜欢 Xtaler
<Xtaler> 比如Orange
<_____aaaa> 谁那么变态，老发乱码字
<Xtaler> 和
<Xtaler> 你把你名字给弄好了
<Xtaler> 就没人发乱码了
<Xtaler> 你的名字看上去有点令人抓狂的感觉
<_____aaa1> Xtaler: 你是说我名字是全角字符？
<Xtaler> 那两条长长的下划线
<Xtaler> 就是足以让人感到抓狂了
<_____aaa1> Xtaler: 你错了，是五个连续的下划线
<cherrot> Xtaler, 你看错了吧
<Xtaler> 那你更变态了
<Xtaler> 居然用5个连续的下划线
<Xtaler> 你怎么这么喜欢下划线阿
<nick_boo> Xtaler: ......
<Xtaler> 太过分了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 程序安装了两遍。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390502 重新格式化 / 分区安装的ubuntu12.10，感觉还不错。需要的软件一个个地装上，然后在命令行下安装英文版adobe reader的deb包，可能是安装的过程太快了。终端里面没有注意，还以为没有安装上，于是再次用 …
<_____aaaa> .........
<Xtaler> 直接nickboo就行了
<nick_boo> Xtaler: 没有什么事是过份的，
<stifler_t> nickboo
<Xtaler> 嘿嘿
<toggle_boo> 外交部：希望通过友好协商解决中印边界问题
<iyzsong> 印度： 元芳,你怎么看?
<Xtaler> 叫藏南的阿三都搬家回去
<Xtaler> 交租
<Xtaler> 在那里已经 白住了30多年了
<toggle_boo> Xtaler: 大概中国的外交官都是选的怕死鬼来当的，被人欺负的时候仍不忘喊：和平解决
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 这事情轮不到你管
<Xtaler> 嗯
<Xtaler> 两国人们世代友好
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 还是等你脱贫了再说吧
<yunfan> Xtaler: 你们阿 毕竟是too simple too young阿
<Xtaler> 无所谓了
<Xtaler> 几十年后都入土为安
<yunfan> Xtaler: 让哥引一段天王的话给你听
<yunfan> “彭德怀主动出击日军是帮了蒋介石。当时是共产党、国民党和日本人三国鼎立，我们就是要让国民党和日本人斗个你死我活，而我们从中发展壮大。一些同志认为日本占地越少越好，后来才统一认识：让日本多占地，才爱国。否则变成爱蒋介石的国了。百团过早暴露了我们的力量，引起了日本军对我们力量的注意；同时，使得蒋介石增加了对æ
<Xtaler> 哪管你天皇老子
<Xtaler> 你怎么牛鼻子
<Xtaler> 到了最后都是要见阎罗王的
<Xtaler> 人生苦短
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 那就更要给皇军带路了
<gebjgd> xiang: 人生苦短
<Xtaler> 带路就不用了
<Xtaler> 尼玛的皇军
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 当然要带路
<Xtaler> 凭啥让我带路
<toggle_boo> 【环球网报道记者李宗泽】据美联社和菲律宾《马尼拉标准今日报》
<toggle_boo> 10月20日报道，一艘美国核动力航母20日通过了南海海域，据称在抵达菲
<toggle_boo> 律宾之前还将穿行中国黄岩岛海域。美联社猜测，美航母的南海之行可能
<toggle_boo> 会引发中国不满，也会对与中国存在领土争端的菲律宾和越南起到支持与
<Xtaler> 对吧
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 对什么？
<Xtaler> 我 说凭啥让我带路
<Xtaler> ，
<Xtaler> 要带路的也是那些西奴
<gebjgd> Xtaler: Yunfan一定会去当伪军 西奴都出国了
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 就剩下你能带路了
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 你不带谁带？
<toggle_boo> 谁有种把这个乔治华盛顿号弄沉了？
<Xtaler> 有的去出国镀金回来了
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 那是二代
<toggle_boo> 爷爷赏他几百万
<Xtaler> 带来民  猪的的的理论
<gebjgd> toggle_boo: 你撸管可能把它弄沉
<gebjgd> toggle_boo: 或者叠被子
<gebjgd> toggle_boo: 抗议都行
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • [报道]新人菜鸟报道 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390505 今天才加入ubuntu阵营，之前只用过windows得菜鸟一只……安装12.10以后搞启动项就搞了一下午，悲剧 统计信息: 发表于 由 lxylouis — 2012-10-21 17:44
<Xtaler> 坚固的堡垒都是从内部瓦解的
<Xtaler> 从内部瓦解他们
<toggle_boo> gebjgd: 我看懂了，你就是个鸟人，动不动先撸管先
<gebjgd> Xtaler: 不用内部 贪官都在美国了
<Xtaler> 天使来的
<Xtaler> 那很好
<gebjgd> toggle_boo: 嗯 天朝叠被 我撸管
<yunfan> gebjgd: 额 你的目光不行 要看深一点
<yunfan> gebjgd: 叠被子的本质是什么你懂么
<Xtaler> 其实很多人，在外面是非常遵守法律的
<Xtaler> 在国内就是乱来了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 所以我入党没被批准啊
<gebjgd> yunfan: 被批准入党都去美国了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 不懂
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那是党在筹建中的北美分部 国内这些先进典型都是出去给当地搞培训而已
<gebjgd> yunfan: 元芳你怎么看？
<Xtaler> gebjgd: 你的思想觉悟还不够
<gebjgd> toggle_boo: yunfan 所以啊 那航母是我党自家的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 叠被子的本质就是把一坨很大体积的东西 压成很小体积的东西 而且是要指定形状的哦
<Xtaler> 派你到欧洲
<gebjgd> toggle_boo: 炸沉个屁啊
<Xtaler> 学习
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你猜猜看 自然界有什么东西跟这个描述是一致的 给你个提示 万物生长靠太阳
<Xtaler> 把被子折叠成豆腐块
<gebjgd> yunfan: 元方你就说吧
<yunfan> gebjgd: 诶 觉悟太低 就是核聚变嘛
<gebjgd> yunfan: 唤醒民众 自压？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我朝为何核聚变研究走在前面？
<Xtaler> 临界点
<yunfan> gebjgd: 这跟大学 研究生要搞军训 搞叠被子是分不开的
<pidan> 这........
<gebjgd> pidan: 找到粥了么？
<pidan> 还没有
<yunfan> gebjgd: 万物生长靠太阳 太阳的能量是很高的 以后地沟油什么的都靠电来合成了
<pidan> g
<pidan> gebjgd: 还没有
<toggle_boo> yunfan: 哦，我才明白啥号核聚变，原来是合成地沟油的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 核聚变那个可控结构叫什么？ 托克马克旋！ 旋是什么？ 就是圆圈嘛 圆圈又是什么？ 太极嘛 推太极这个国人最熟悉的了 所以玩个可控核聚变算啥
<yunfan> toggle_boo: 小声点 一盘很大的棋
<toggle_boo> yunfan: 说是要靠超导体组成一个巨大的磁圈来束缚中子
<yunfan> toggle_boo: 对阿 一边约束 一边加压 最后爆出新能量 新物质， 中央在下一盘很大很大的棋，在研究新人类的产生呢
<yunfan> 这种战略岂是你这种p民能料得到的
<mayli> yunfan: = 元芳……
<yunfan> mayli: 怎么说阿 李妹
<mayli> http://www.teknogods.com/wp-content/mw3final_350c.png
<mayli> yunfan: 感觉一下子就被女性化了
<stifler_t> hao xiong
<yunfan> http://tympanus.net/Development/PFold/index2.html  看这个
<kk> yunfan ⇪ t: PFold: Paper-Like Unfolding Effect
<swordman> 现在的主题是什么
<imadper> swordman: 除了ubuntu之外都可以讨论
<swordman> 谢谢
<Xtaler> 现在的主题是吃饭了没
<imadper> cherrot: 早.
<Xtaler> cherrot: 切饭了没
<swordman> 正在烧
<imadper> cherrot: 百度面的怎么样了?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04 LTS里面的VirtualBox里面安装xp问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390507 系统：ubuntu 12.04 LTS 安装了virtualbox 4.1.22 在上面安装XP系统，导致ubuntu重启，xp没装成功 问题：是否virtualbox 4.1.22对所安装的XP镜像文件有要求，不是所有Xp镜像都可以装上？ 统计信息:  …
<mayli> +firx 是啥权限?
<swordman> 请问ubuntu１２。１０的内核版本是linux3.5，那是稳定的内核，奇数不是代表不稳定吗
<Xtaler> Intel/英特尔 至强xeon E5-2690 8核心16线程 服务器CPU
<Xtaler> 最贵的CPU了
<swordman> 多少米
<Xtaler> swordman: 12800
<stifler_t> x
<Xtaler> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.1.90fe2f&id=16281796331
<kk> Xtaler,啥网址y Intel/英特尔 至强xeon E5-2690 8核心16线程 服务器CPU 新款正-淘宝网
<Xtaler> 要是AMD也有这么牛的CPU就好了
<Xtaler> 尼玛的，英特尔肯定降价
<swordman> 我喜欢用ＡＭＤ的台式机
<swordman> 感觉不错
<Xtaler> 而且是大跳楼的贱价
<Xtaler> AMD的价格比较低
<Xtaler> 性价比高
<swordman> linux3.5是稳定的内核吗？？谢谢解答
<Xtaler> 不清楚哦
<Xtaler> 不过没有什么区别了
<Saxon> 我又回来啦
<Xtaler> 半年以后又换新版本了
<swordman> 为什么？书本上说奇数的是不稳定的
<Xtaler> 不稳定也就是半年
<Xtaler> 书本上说的是以前
<Xtaler> 现在的LINUX内核版本不是这样的拉
<swordman> 哦　我现在用的ubuntu1204
<Xtaler> 从3.0开始就不是这样的
<swordman> 这样啊　我用的书还是2.6啊
<Xtaler> 嗯
<Xtaler> 基础的东西都是共通的
<Xtaler> 版本号是外在的东西
<Xtaler> 了
<Xtaler> 不必太纠结
<swordman> 对了，一个普通文件可以被删除是它的什么属性了　可执行吗
<swordman> 好的
<Xtaler> 权限
<swordman> 对　权限　
<swordman> 可读　可写　可执行　
<mayli> 可写
<Xtaler> Rwx
<swordman> 怎么解释啊　我先去试试啊
<Saxon>  ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问的智慧 http://tinyurl.com/SmartQuestion || 中文 Ubuntu 论
<kk> Saxon,啥网址y 提问的智慧
<Saxon> 18:15 < Xtaler> 而且是大跳楼的贱价
<Saxon> 18:15 < Xtaler> AMD的价格比较低
<Saxon> 18:15 < Xtaler> 性价比高
<Saxon> 18:15 < swordman> linux3.5是稳定的内核吗？？谢谢解答
<Saxon> 18:16 < Xtaler> 不清楚哦
<Saxon> 18:16 < Xtaler> 不过没有什么区别了
<kk> Saxon:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<gebjgd> 被kk爆菊了
<user8888> 高
<Xtaler> 秒杀了
<user8888> 这里有没有读经济学之类的？
<user8888> 或者是社会学？
<pidan> 哈哈，完暴
<Xtaler> 还有社会心理学的
<user8888> 有个囚徒困境，好像挺有意思的一个经济学现象
<user8888> 有没要聊一聊的？
<gebjgd> user8888 yunfan 就是
<gebjgd> u
<user8888> 工科男是悲剧～～～，哈哈
<yunfan> gebjgd: 扯淡把 我什么时候读经济学了
<user8888> 要看看这类经济学、社会学啥的，才行
<user8888> 同学们
<Xtaler> 她说你是社会学专家
<gebjgd> yunfan 你不是读的文科么？
<Xtaler> 对吧
<yunfan> gebjgd: 专业不是这个 经济学 社会学只是开过课 一学期而已
<mayli> user8888: 貌似这问题没啥意思啊
<yunfan> 社会学我挂了 经济学我90多分 不过现在就记得个沉没成本 lol
<yunfan> user8888: 要谈历史么？
<Saxon_> yunfan: 好猛啊,从早上聊到现在
<user8888> mayli: 为啥没意思？
<Xtaler> 要谈怎么KK
<user8888> yunfan: 历史也不错，不过，最近比较关注经济学、社会学等
<pidan> 听说社会学很难
<yunfan> Saxon_: 你不也从早上关注到现在么？
<Xtaler> 人文科学的都不难
 * yunfan 目睹了整个事件的 saxon先生表示 yunfan真是太闲了
<mayli> Moby Dick
<swordman> 我刚试了下，把它的属性　改成０００　都可以删除　那是不是表示　普通文件的移动，删除与其自身无关，与它所在的目录有关了？
<yunfan> pidan: 因为要胡扯容易 胡扯的同学还忽悠得人一愣一愣的确实很难
<mayli> user8888: 因为这个事儿好像已经被分析的烂大街了
<user8888> 人文科学也是很难滴，筒子
<pidan> yunfan: 这..............
<user8888> mayli: 你是学经济学的？
<user8888> MobyDick: 那我问个情况，
<Xtaler> 美丽
<MobyDick> user8888: 看起来算是吧，我也不知道自己学的是啥
<user8888> MobyDick: 还是学生啊～～
<MobyDick> user8888: 我已经学了16年了……
<stifler_t>  mobydick...hao mingi
<user8888> MobyDick: 24岁？
<user8888> 8岁上学
<user8888> MobyDick: 年轻啊～～
<user8888> MobyDick: 不过，大学也毕业了
<Xtaler> 24当老爸了没？
<mugebjgd> MobyDick: 摸逼dick
<user8888> MobyDick: 上次看了看张五常的博客 ，感觉张五常这个人挺自以为是的
<Xtaler> 呵呵
<user8888> MobyDick: 他的经济学地位怎么样？
<MobyDick> user8888: 没听说过
<Xtaler> 张不正常
<user8888> MobyDick: 国内靠谱的搞经济、金融的人，有推荐没？
<user8888> MobyDick: 你不是搞经济的啊～～，忽悠人是吧？
<yunfan> user8888: 还是有一些说得还行 不过我发现凡是出名的 都有胡说的时刻
<user8888> Xtaler: 为啥这么说？
<Xtaler> 那个郎
<Xtaler> 无常=不正常
<user8888> yunfan: 反正，我看了其中的一篇博客，其中的内容是我熟悉的，看出博客中的自以为是
<swordman> 你们先聊着，我先撤了，吃饭了。
<Xtaler> 吃的啥》？
<Xtaler> 有木有红烧猪蹄子？
<swordman> 白米饭
<user8888> yunfan: 所以感觉这个人也挺不靠谱的，不谦虚的人，总让人感觉不靠谱
<swordman> 没有　小青菜　肉丝而已
<user8888> Xtaler: 郎咸平？似乎很有争议啊～～
<Xtaler> 吃饭不买菜，省钱谈恋爱
<Xtaler> 争议是因为他影响了某些既得利益者的利益
<Xtaler> 比如GU
<yunfan> user8888: 我倒不觉得要看谦虚不谦虚  中国古代最扯淡的就是把道德跟业务能力绑定
<yunfan> 不过好在统治者都很清醒 刘邦就能用陈平
<user8888> Xtaler: 不过，好像他的一些著名著作：呲户理论等之类。我不是经济学相关，没有看过，不太懂
<Xtaler> 木有道德，业务能力再强有个鸟用
<mugebjgd> Xtaler: 天朝不讲究道德 讲爹地
<Xtaler> 思想道德败坏的人
<user8888> yunfan: 关键是，还有内容错误
<Xtaler> 能干什么好事
<user8888> yunfan: 就让人感觉自以为是了，学术成就咋提高？
<Xtaler> 都是祸国殃民
<mugebjgd> Xtaler: 党的工作重心都在国外
<yunfan> user8888: 内容有错 那就内容讨论就行了 说别人自以为是的人 往往自己也以为是 比如儒家就说别家如何如何 其实他们自己还不是一样
<user8888> Xtaler: 对呀，错了，还不改正，那咋服人？
<Xtaler> 嗯
<Xtaler> 劣根
<user8888> yunfan: 哈哈，你这个说法，没啥意义
<stifler_t> nnfnjdnj
<Xtaler> 是很顽固的
<Xtaler> 很多人就是这样
<Xtaler> 你做好事，人家说你傻子
<user8888> yunfan: 评价别人，并不一定需要自己高过别人才行
<Xtaler> 不然就是说你炒作
<yunfan> user8888: 你现在就在用这个卡
<yunfan> user8888: 本来就不需要高过别人 但是你说别人就是正常评价 张五常说别人就是狂妄自大 自以为是
<Xtaler> 嗯
<user8888> yunfan: 其实，我一直在内心告诉自己，我自以为是，哈哈
<Xtaler> 砖家太多了
<user8888> yunfan: 我一直知道，一个手指指向别人，有三个手指指向自己
<Xtaler> 对砖家的态度就是当他在放屁
<yunfan> 所以你管他自以为是也好 谦虚也好 就事论事 谈经济那就讲他的经济学的内容
<yunfan> 一般来说 攻击别人道德多半是没水平的人在混淆视听而已
<Xtaler> 做好自己的事情
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 准备删除ubuntu时的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390508 当时用easyBCD做的引导，看帖子，只要在easyBCD里删除ubuntu的记录，然后删除或格式化ubuntu分区即可 easyBCD.JPG acronis.JPG 但是我不知道【删除或格式化】ubuntu分区这一步怎么做（我删除ubuntu后想装fedora …
<user8888> yunfan: 这，看来是观点相差很多，没法谈。你的观点没啥意思，按你的观点，大家闭嘴最好了，哈哈
<yunfan> user8888: 你这就是打压卡了
<Xtaler> 做饭
<Xtaler> 柠檬鸭
<user8888> yunfan: 按你的观点，谈论其他人的道德思想是不对的，那坏人就没法通过道德手段约束了
<Xtaler> 坏人？
<user8888> yunfan: 陋习
<Xtaler> 坏人是要K的了
<user8888> yunfan: 就说经济学的吧
<yunfan> user8888: 我不是说不能谈别人的道德思想 我说的是 如果你要谈一个人的业务能力 就从业务着手来谈 而不是通过攻击别人的道德来贬低他的业务能力
<alvin_rxg> ntp 为啥有两个？   http://code.bulix.org/q9j8c9-82326?raw
<user8888> yunfan: 打住！！！！
<yunfan> user8888: 另外 对坏人本来就没法通过道德手段约束 道德是约束自己的 要约束别人 需要通过法律
<Xtaler> 法律？
<Xtaler> 法律是怎么定制的？
<Xtaler> 法律是什么？
<yunfan> 这个我不知道 我也支持俄了要吃食物 但是我不知道食物怎么做的
<Xtaler> 法律就是绳子
<Xtaler> 镣铐
<Xtaler> 各种限制
<mugebjgd> 法律是意淫
<Xtaler> 是无形的限制
<Xtaler> 米国说他们那么民主有爱
<Xtaler> 那么自由那么讲究人权
<Xtaler> 那干嘛那么限制呢
<Xtaler> 干嘛不开放给人自由出入呢
<yunfan> 这干我p事阿 我又没拿美国政府薪水 干嘛要帮他们来给天朝维稳
<mugebjgd> Xtaler: 人多没好饭
<yunfan> 再说了 答记者问也不是光答一个人的
<mugebjgd> Xtaler: 美国看到了天朝的现在
<Xtaler> 申请米国签证
<Xtaler> 要看你有木有钱
<soiamso> Xtaler: 主要是不给你入境是他的自由，而平等是放在后面的。
<Xtaler> 你木有钱，就让你滚一边去
<mugebjgd> Xtaler: 错 看你爹地
<Xtaler> 哪里凉快，你去哪里呆着
<Xtaler> 看跌第，说的是平民
<Xtaler> 那些爹地有钱的，哪里都能去
<Xtaler> 木有钱的，米国人真心有爱？
<yunfan> Xtaler: 天机不可泄漏
<Xtaler> 那头欧巴马会让你去？
<yunfan> Xtaler: 你既然都掌握了天机 就应该去实践了 怎么还这么闲着蛋疼给屌丝普及这个？
<mugebjgd> 吃饭 排骨
<Xtaler> 看透时局了
<Xtaler> 有的吃就吃
<Xtaler> 有的喝就喝
<Xtaler> 尽情享受现在的美好时光
<Xtaler> 活在当下
<Xtaler> 别YY了
<Xtaler> 什么是唯一，命就是唯一
<Xtaler> 其他的都是000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<mugebjgd> Xtaler:   你终于懂了
<Xtaler> 你又改名了？？
<yunfan> Xtaler: 你果然开悟了 要不咱找个时间找个活好的妞来切磋切磋？
<yunfan> Xtaler: mugebjgd是 gebjgd的老婆  母 gebjgd
<Xtaler> mugebjgd: 你改名了？？？
<Xtaler> 母老虎
<Xtaler> yunfan: 你怎么看？
<yunfan> Xtaler: 咱们aa付款 找两个妞
<yunfan> 1+1 = 3
<Xtaler> 你还没当老爸么？
<xjc> 去东莞，就那么简单
<yunfan> 老爸？ 那估计要比较晚
<Xtaler> 为毛去
<yunfan> xjc: 还是你了解阿 识途老妈 借你的vip金卡用一用
<Xtaler> 那个城市是让人最恶——心的
<Xtaler> 都是酒店
<Xtaler> 人称ＸＤＵ
<Xtaler> 这光鲜的背后
<yunfan> 你就装把
<yunfan> 刚刚还开悟 现在又掉回去了
<Xtaler> 我是开悟，不是你说的那种堕落
<Xtaler> 人生就是那么回事
<xjc> yunfan: 我没去那些酒店玩过，，，，
<yunfan> xjc: 哼哼
<yunfan> 既然就是那么回事 有什么堕落不堕落的？
<xjc> =，=作为东莞人，我表示很淡定
<Xtaler> 钱，权，到了生命的最后都是虚无的
<yunfan> 既然是虚无的东西 那又怎么会让人堕落
<yunfan> xjc: 呵呵 你会没有几个卡？ 表示怀疑
<Xtaler> yunfan: 你显然还没领悟到人生的真谛
<Xtaler> 那就继续沉沦
<yunfan> Xtaler: 恩 装逼我一直水平还不够
<Xtaler> 无所谓装不装了
<Xtaler> 到了最后的结果都是一样的
<xjc> yunfan: =，= 不是每个人都会去的，去一次消费不低啊，洗脚什么的价格还算便宜，都要100
<Xtaler> 所有人都是一样的
<Xtaler> 殊途同归
<Xtaler> 境遇不一样
<Xtaler> 结果都是一样的
<yunfan> 既然结果都一样 说你装也没错
<Xtaler> 随你
<yunfan> xjc: lol 价格你都知道了嘛
<yunfan> 既然随我 那我还是要说你装
<Xtaler> 反正嘴巴都在你身上
<Xtaler> 你爱怎么说就怎么说
<yunfan> 所以我比较爱说你装
<Xtaler> 管你呢
<Xtaler> 就让你说个够好了
<yunfan> 好 那我就说个够 你太装 你好装 你真装 ...
<Xtaler> 继续
<Xtaler> ｌｏｌ
<yunfan> '装' * 1000
<yunfan> '装'*10
<yunfan> 不管用？
<Xtaler> 起码＊１０２４
<hello> 哈哈哈
<Xtaler> 要不要把你也给装了
<yunfan> 你装你装你就是装 :]
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 我都说了 你是主子命 他是奴才命
<Xtaler> 我找个袋子把你给装了
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 你是你老公说的 你可没说
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 人傻 点不醒的
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 死鬼
<hello> 把你们都卸载掉.
<Xtaler> mugebjgd: 是　雌雄同体阿？
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 人都是活在抽象层和中间层的 只不过有的人的中间层范围大点 有的小点
<mugebjgd> Xtaler: 过来搞下就知道了
<mugebjgd> 排骨搞定
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 赵兄托我帮你办点事
<Xtaler> 木有肉么？
<mugebjgd> XD
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 说错了 赵兄托你帮我办点事
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 很有精液啊
<hello> ...
<Xtaler> ？？？？
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 你在帝都多久了 还没搞定个御姐？
<mugebjgd> yunfan:  真笨
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 我不搞土著
<cleamoon> 刚才你们在讨论什么玩意呀....看着好乱
<hello> 熄了
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 你要帮我办个vip卡 我可以考虑找
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 不能总让阿姐给你撸啊
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 啥vip？
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 天上人间？
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 我有如来神掌 凭你猴子如何发力 也讨不出我的五指山
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 那个消费不起  除非你给我个没额度限制的信用卡
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 你还是找个干妈吧
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 干妈爱你
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 还有零花钱
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 那你帮我拉一个？ 额 是找一个
<mugebjgd> yunfan:  多好
<mugebjgd> yunfan:  你还真别说 我正在拉屎
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 我也觉得不错 零花钱一个月肯定能超过1k5刀 @ Saxon_
<mugebjgd> yunfan:  元芳胸果然厉害
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 好粗的面阿
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 帝都很多吧
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 一堆上了岁数的干妈
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 幸好我爸只喜欢吃兰州拉面 而不是帝都拉面
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 没路子阿 你给划个道
<mugebjgd> yunfan:  搞好了干妈 说不定干妹就入怀了
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 这个是自然 手到禽来的事
<mugebjgd> yunfan:  你的帝都户口就有着落了
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 这个我是不需要的
<yunfan> 你忘了我的天朝崩溃论
<mugebjgd> 要的要的 医保啊
<yunfan> 帝都户口不要 帝都护士可以试试
<mugebjgd> yunfan:  傻
<Xtaler> 别傻了
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 护士口x也行
<Xtaler> 医保呢
<yunfan> 医保有个毛用
 * mugebjgd 菊花器太爽了
<yunfan> 感冒还要2k才开始报
<yunfan> 还不如农村合作医疗
<Xtaler> 一样的啦
<Xtaler> 那你搬回农村
<MobyDick> 帝都户口好像没啥用啊
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 农村真不行
<Xtaler> 过Ｎ个十年后
<mugebjgd> MobyDick: 孩子上学
<mugebjgd> MobyDick: 医保
<yunfan> aguai: 额 剑桥倚天屠龙史
<mugebjgd> MobyDick: 搞尻
<Xtaler> 其实，这些没有什么区别的
<Xtaler> 别以为子在大城市就很好
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 三十年河东 三十年河西 工人以前还是老大哥呢
<MobyDick> mugebjgd: 没房子有户口的人路过
<mugebjgd> MobyDick: 帝都人？
<mugebjgd> MobyDick: 还是北嫖？
<Xtaler> 北漂连户口都没的
<Xtaler> 蜗居，蚂蚁族群
<MobyDick> mugebjgd: 天津人，在天津，然后一个偶然的机会就被北京户口了……
<Xtaler> 被？？？
<mugebjgd> MobyDick: 天津卫啊
<Xtaler> 这样也行阿？？
<mugebjgd> MobyDick: 大麻花
<Xtaler> 行政区域划分？
<MobyDick> mugebjgd: 悄悄的说: 我是mayli
<mugebjgd> MobyDick: 美丽三妈？
<mugebjgd> MobyDick: 好久没见了
<mugebjgd> 没力三妈
<MobyDick> Xtaler: 不是，有公司有名额，然后就把我拉过去了，其实我现在还是无业游民
<Xtaler> 蚂蚁啦
<MobyDick> mugebjgd: 额，我天天挂在这里的
<MobyDick>  11:32:34 up 83 days, 22:12,  5 users,  load average: 0.26, 0.22, 0.18
<Xtaler> 拉过去凑数》？？？
<MobyDick> Xtaler: 想拉我入伙
<Xtaler> 然后弄福利补贴？？？
<Xtaler> ｍａｙ＝蚂蚁
<MobyDick> Xtaler: mayli=matrix as your linux
<mugebjgd> Xtaler: MobyDick 没力撒妈
<MobyDick> mugebjgd: 三妈是啥？
<mugebjgd> MobyDick: 小姐
<mugebjgd> MobyDick: 没力小姐
<mugebjgd> MobyDick: 有男友了？
<MobyDick> http://society.solidot.org/society/12/10/21/0731221.shtml
<kk> MobyDick,啥网址y Solidot | 大陆居民申请台湾护照
<MobyDick> mugebjgd: 你想多了吧
<mugebjgd> MobyDick: 我想的很多
<mugebjgd> MobyDick: 叔叔想你很久了
<MobyDick> mugebjgd: 请自行面壁
<MobyDick> http://www.dw.de/%E5%85%8D%E7%BE%8E%E7%AD%BE%E5%8F%B0%E6%B9%BE%E6%8A%A4%E7%85%A7%E5%A5%BD%E7%94%A8/a-16320536
<kk> MobyDick,啥网址y 免美签，台湾护照好用 | 新闻报道 | DW.DE | 20.10.2012
<user8888> nani？
<user8888> 纳尼？
<mugebjgd> MobyDick: 美丽撒吗不要啊
<mugebjgd> user8888: 扣你鸡巴
<cleamoon> 上午都是一群什么玩意在说话呀...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.10 DVD在哪有下载的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390512 下载一个ubuntustudio-12.10-dvd-amd64试了试感觉不是很好。。。想下载一个普通版的DVD，找不到。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 小样7758 — 2012-10-21 19:36
<user8888> mugebjgd: 搞啥，搞基？
<mugebjgd> user8888: 来吧英雄
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 装清纯
<user8888> mugebjgd: 上面有个词我喜欢"菊花自慰器"，这玩意挺新潮的～～
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 不是，看不懂
<mugebjgd> user8888: 洁身器
<mugebjgd> user8888: 直接冲菊花 爽歪歪
<mugebjgd> user8888: 不会得痔疮
<user8888> mugebjgd: 看不懂，也没法理解，并且被雷了，
<mugebjgd> user8888: 你不知道洁身器？
<user8888> 这里大概有多少是学生一族？
<mugebjgd> user8888: 太差劲了
<liemehoc> xinput set-prop "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" "Device Enabled" 0  这句写到etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/里要怎么说
<user8888> mugebjgd: 没有用过啊～～，莫非落伍了？
<mugebjgd> liemehoc: 直接用gsynaptics
<user8888> mugebjgd: 不过，这玩意市场挺大，还部分雌雄，都是潜在买家，不错
<liemehoc> Option "DeviceEnabled" 0？
<mugebjgd> liemehoc: 笨 或者绑定快捷键
<mugebjgd> user8888: 日本用了很久了
<liemehoc> mugebjgd: 这个是直接写/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/的？
<mugebjgd> user8888: 做这个能发
<mugebjgd> liemehoc: 不是
<liemehoc> 好吧
<mugebjgd> liemehoc: 我都是直接xinput绑定快捷键
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: lebara.de 这个如何？ 国内座机 1¢ 一分钟。
<mugebjgd> liemehoc: gnome下就不值得了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: voipraider.de
<alvin_rxg> Title: voipraider.de (@ voipraider.de)
 * alvin_rxg 踢飞 mugebjgd 
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有免费时段
<liemehoc> mugebjgd: 我想简单点。。。。
<mugebjgd> liemehoc: gsynaptics
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 我正用的 nonoh 免费4个月。。。
<liemehoc> 好吧。。。
<MobyDick> mugebjgd: alvin_rxg googlevoice $0.02
<MobyDick> mugebjgd: alvin_rxg googlevoice $0.02/min
 * alvin_rxg 踢飞 MobyDick 
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: prepaid?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 手机直打？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: lebara.de 是一张sim 卡， prepaid.
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: hmmmm
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 是呀。就是没有免费的。 座机 1¢一分钟，手机 5¢一分钟
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 德国境内 9¢/min
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg:  你要是有voip和flatrate的话就未必了
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 反正我还有个旧的 nokia，可以考虑要那个，但不知道和 nonoh 这些 sip 比的话如何
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那你要2个电话了
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 没事的。 nokia 一直放家里。设置 30秒来电转接就行了 :)
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那和座机voip有什么分别？
<alvin_rxg> 没有座机…
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 当然你没有座机 那就是了
<mugebjgd> nonoh?
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 得先算个账，看看哪个便宜
<liemehoc> mugebjgd: 妥协了，本来想就在xorg.conf.d里加一句话的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: nonoh能电话串打么？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: nonoh 有个坏处，手机的 freedays 有隐藏协议。。。
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 啥叫串打？ 都是 voip/sip 呀
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有座机号码么
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 没。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是没有网络
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 好像可以的。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用电话打？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 说到底还是走网络的  http://www.nonoh.net/en/sipp.html
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y NoNoh | Sip
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 似乎可以
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 免费时间能用多久？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 另外是能打很久么？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 4个月。座机是真的 4个月。手机似乎连续7天的免费时间有限，但网站上没说。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一天能打多久？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 可以的，2个小时可以打的
<alvin_rxg> 呃，没关注那么多细节
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 如果过了呢？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 打国内多少钱？
<alvin_rxg> 艹，自己去看
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看不到
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 要先存钱的么？
<alvin_rxg> =.= prepaid
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是账户需要一些钱？
<alvin_rxg> ?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 10€
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: nonoh
<mugebjgd> ?
<alvin_rxg> 粗算一下， lebara 那样我能用5个月。 nonoh 我能用7个月。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 打电话清楚吗？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 清楚的。但手机有时候不清楚。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你给cleamoon打个电话试试。
 * alvin_rxg 踢飞 jiero 
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 如果每天打约1.5h到中国，平均一个月多少钱？
 * jiero 飞扑 alvin_rxg
<jiero> cleamoon。。。
<jiero> cleamoon 直接用手机得了。。。
<cleamoon> jiero, 手机费用就爆了
<jiero> cleamoon 10欧
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 前4个月免费（座机），后边一分钟 2¢
<jiero> 4个月免费？？？
<jiero> 这是什么意思。。。
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: alvin_rxg 我刚注册了nonoh 试试看
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 有个电话中转服务，你有座机的话
<alvin_rxg> google voice 不便宜。。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那一直注册不就永远免费了吗？
<MobyDick> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8185/8105560082_899464d5dc_b.jpg
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我知道 但是你这个是欧元
<hello> ToS
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 干嘛一直注册？。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 一直免费
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: voipraider是美元
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: jiero 没钱没免费时间的
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 前四个月不是免费吗？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 那是你充钱了才给的。。。
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 要先买一些
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 要多少钱？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 10欧算上费用 12欧
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 我用的voipraider 是美元
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 换成欧元就值得了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是继续voipraider.
<Xtaler> 除非网站在微软的白名单内，否则IE10将不会播放Flash
<alvin_rxg> 那是3个月。。
<Xtaler> ＦＬＡＳＨ到头了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是啊 但是算上汇率
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 差不多
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<mugebjgd> Xtaler: 好久不用ie
<Xtaler> win8把flash被埋葬了
<Xtaler> 奥多比公司的小日子不好过了
<mugebjgd> 好过得很
<alvin_rxg> win8 跟 flash 有啥关系？
<mugebjgd> photoshop
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不知道
<cleamoon> win8自己都快死了
<Xtaler> 禁止播放阿
<mugebjgd> Xtaler: 上别的浏览器
<Xtaler> 因为微软说，除非网站在他们的白名单上
<alvin_rxg> adobe 本身就说了要开始停止 flash 的开发了……
<Xtaler> 不然就不能播放
<Xtaler> 嗯
<alvin_rxg> 它又不靠 flash 挣钱。。。
<Xtaler> 显然adobe知道错了
<Xtaler> 他就是靠这挣钱的
<alvin_rxg> 艹，它好好的活了10年了，才知道错嘛？！
<Xtaler> 人家都用的是他的开发工具
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 人傻不能救的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 点不醒
<alvin_rxg> adobe 停止开发 flash 是因为它开始把精力转移到 html5 去了。不然好好的干嘛停止呢？
<Xtaler> ++
<Xtaler> 因为几个主要的巨头抵制了他们
<alvin_rxg> 艹， adobe 靠 photoshop acrobat creative* 字体 blabla 的一堆赚钱的
<Xtaler> 苹果是带头抵制的
<alvin_rxg> 看看人家的产品线吧  http://www.adobe.com/products/catalog.html
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Adobe Products
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你吐血了么
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  adobe
<Xtaler> 红线
<jiero> 是把东西拆开卖的典范
<Xtaler> 应该毒血了
<alvin_rxg> 大个毛头啊。不就一个苹果嘛！如果网站都用 flash，苹果关 flash 有屁用
<Xtaler> 你看人家都跟在苹果屁股后面阿
<jiero> Xtaler: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> 苹果是跟在 w3c 标准的屁股后面
<Xtaler> 关键是一群人都跟在苹果后面
<mugebjgd> Xtaler: 别轻易就说人家
<jiero> 好久没看到 alvin_rxg  发言了
<mugebjgd> Xtaler: 又被你代表了
<mugebjgd> 是一群傻x跟在苹果后面
<Xtaler> 看那些XXphone就知道了
<alvin_rxg> 再说了 html5 现在都还没完全成熟。很多东西还是要靠 flash 的
<Xtaler> 娘的，取的名字都和苹果的屁股一样
<jiero> 统一牌子，打广告也只用打一次-何乐不为？
<jiero> 少打广告多办事
<alvin_rxg> 表他妈转移话题
<jiero> 。
<alvin_rxg> 现在说的是 苹果 <-> flash <-> Adobe
<jiero> 。
 * alvin_rxg 踢飞 jiero 
<Xtaler> 老乔已经宣告FLASH的末日了
 * jiero 看驴子
<alvin_rxg> Jobs 自己先末日了
<cleamoon> 广告的作用  >> 产品的质量
<Xtaler> adobe已经表示不开发，
<mugebjgd> 苹果自己都快末日
<alvin_rxg> 艹，先看看不久前的 Facebook 的手机应用吧，还不是全从 html5 转移到 nativ 了
<jiero> 。。。
<Xtaler> 说明他们有自知之明
<alvin_rxg> 苹果拔苗助长一下，你以为真有理了？
<Xtaler> 你是果黑？
<alvin_rxg> 我只黑你，没黑 苹果
<Xtaler> 现在是黎明前的黑暗
<alvin_rxg> 艹，这话说得跟“你是5毛”有啥分别。不跟你说了
<Xtaler> 到时候会，HTML5会一统江湖
<jiero> 。。。
<mugebjgd> 说梦话呢？
<alvin_rxg> 大哥，先保护一下公司的源码吧。谁希望自己写个 html5，源码都送给别人了呢？
<jiero> html5 统一江湖 - 说明江湖已经统一了
<Xtaler> 我木有这样说呢
<Xtaler> HTML5是大势所趋
<Xtaler> 不管你是否愿意
<alvin_rxg> 呵呵呵呵呵呵
<alvin_rxg> 星期五刚看过 html5 连个摄像头都打不开，玩毛
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  flash 也打不开。
<Xtaler> 你用chrome就可以打开了
<iyzsong> o_o
<alvin_rxg> jiero: flash 轻松
<cleamoon> 现在是群雄割据的时候，谁能再得头筹说不定
<Xtaler> flash垃圾，CPU占用率太高了
<Xtaler> 太吃电了
<alvin_rxg> html5 更高……
<mugebjgd> 没觉得
<Xtaler> 所以在移动平台上没有优势可言
<Xtaler> 会慢慢被淘汰了
<alvin_rxg> script 和 bin 比较 cpu 嘛……
<Xtaler> adobe开始推出基于云端的图形处理服务了
<alvin_rxg> 是呀，大家都用 1Gbpm 的网络了
<iyzsong> alvin_rxg: html5调用系统gstreamer,ffmpeg实现硬解，flash自己的解码器h264各种坑～
<Xtaler> 那些习惯用PS盗版的人以后该不习惯了
<alvin_rxg> iyzsong: ...          视频只是一个应用方向…… =.=
<iyzsong> alvin_rxg: javascript+html总比flash开发难度低吧
<hello> ToS
<hello> 大家快去看吧ToS
<mugebjgd> 盗版？这里的人 如果有用盗版就要枪毙 会死90%
<Xtaler> Adobe® Creative Cloud™ 是一种数字中枢，您可以通过它访问每个 Adobe Creative Suite® 6 桌面应用程序、联机服务以及其他新发布的应用程序，自由发挥您的想像力。Adobe Creative Cloud 的目的是将原本困难且不相干的工作流程转换成一种直觉式的自然体验，让您充分享受创作的自由，将作品发布至任何台式计算机、平板电脑或手持设备。
<mugebjgd> 这里如此 何况QQ群里的屌丝呢
<imadper> flash效率太低了, 也就比html5好一点儿而已....
<alvin_rxg> iyzsong: 这个不假。我也看过，很简单的。
<alvin_rxg> imadper: xD
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 这里的人会死100%吧......
<hello> QQ万岁
<Xtaler> 话说，你用哪些软件？
 * iyzsong 已被枪毙
<Xtaler> mugebjgd: 你用哪些软件？
<alvin_rxg> 不过， html5 上次看过个别人做的游戏，我这边 1.9GHz cpu 卡死。
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 未必吧
<hello> QQ
<hello> QQQ
<hello> QQQQQ
<dwjie> ..
<mugebjgd> Xtaler: 什么都用
<dwjie> ii
<Xtaler> 看看你用的是不是盗版滴？
<mugebjgd> Xtaler: Linux用户
<alvin_rxg> 我 wine 了2个盗版游戏
<hello> 1.9GHz p4
<Xtaler> 我有一个双核的PD
<Xtaler> 谁要
<Xtaler> 820的
<hello>  PD 垃圾
<Xtaler> 2.8GHZ
<Xtaler> 64位
<Xtaler> 超线程
<hello> 2.8GHZ 是衡量 有 多 垃圾吗
<Xtaler> 可以跑win7哦
<Xtaler> 当然了，PD的发热量是蛮厉害的
<hello> 2.8GHZ 是衡量 有 多 垃圾吗?   那是 臭(GHZ) 的单位
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 你知道这里谁没下过盗版？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 应该没有
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 所以说，都要死
<Xtaler> mugebjgd: 你也用过》盗版》》‘
<Xtaler> 用盗版就要死？
<Xtaler> 那些奸商咋办？
<Xtaler> 那些垄断的奸商“？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 应该没有
<freeayu> 有比较好的可以了解 Xcode 控件， interface builder 教程嘛
<tombu> 不明觉厉
<mugebjgd> 奸商烂屁股
<mugebjgd> 贪官烂鸡巴
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 那中国人基本上就死干净了
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 有钱的烂鸡巴，没钱的被枪毙，然后就都死了
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 那就真的解决了很多问题了
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 是的，咱们来改法律吧~
<iyzsong> 大家不要惊慌，等到我们技术实力超越欧美，我大天朝人人都会用正版~
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 难度大点
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: viber 不错啊。不用开 后台进程，似乎就挂了几个 Receiver
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: viber是什么？
<alvin_rxg> 自己看
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 先要成为总统，然后统一世界，然后改法律就行了
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 你比 Xtaler还傻
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 竟说梦话
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 我梦里也不会想这么傻的事
<cherrot> e4rat 好用么
<genio1> 有谁知道怎么用conky-colors吗?
<chenhaixiao> 怎么这么多人在yy呢
<genio1> chenhaixiao: 有人Home Land看多了
<ofan> yoooooooooo
<ansik> cannot send to channel,是什么意思？　不被充许发言？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.10花屏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390522 抓图1.png 截图里，采用QT的KDE桌面没问题，但是采用GTK的GNOME Mplayer则出现花屏，那这是： 1——没装N卡驱动的问题？ 2——Compiz的问题？ 3——还是其他的问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mraandtux — 2012-10-21 21:13
 * hamo 好冷..
<oinil> 使用vim -n file 的时候，vim把临时文件保存在哪里呢？
<oinil> 或者，有没有办法查看某个进程使用到的文件有哪些？
<MeaCulpa> lsod
<MeaCulpa> lsof
<oinil> MeaCulpa: thnx。话说我刚才问的vim那个问题，是怎么回事阿?我用lsof看了一下，好像的确是没有什么.swp再出现了阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的linphone能用麽？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 以前一直能用 後來版本升級了 linphone就一直不能用
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu12.10软件和配置问题！求教求教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390527 在ubuntu12.10软件商店里没有My unity啊，怎么把上面的面板弄成透明的，通过dconf可以设置吗？怎么设置？求教谢谢！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tangyage — 2012-10-21 13:44
<fuqiao> hello
<fuqiao> 有人在不
<fuqiao> 现在在的12.04
<fuqiao> 的bug多部
<gebjgd> fuqiao: 有話就說
<gebjgd> fuqiao: 不知道 估計少不了
<fuqiao> 我也是刚刚接触这系统
<gebjgd> fuqiao: 我不是
<fuqiao> 你已经用多久了
<gebjgd> fuqiao: 光arch就用了4年多了
<gebjgd> fuqiao: 2008到現在
<fuqiao> 像这个irc我还是刚进来的
<gebjgd> fuqiao: 之前用過ubuntu
<fuqiao> 我都没用过irc
<gebjgd> fuqiao: 我2003年就用過irc了
<fuqiao> 你刚觉irc比qq好用是吧
<gebjgd> fuqiao: qq？上面沒人
<fuqiao> irc具体的用法我不知道
<gebjgd> fuqiao: 沒有言論自由
<fuqiao> 没有没有言论自由 怎么回事啊？
<sd44> 。。。。。2000年前就用了段IRC。。。。
<gebjgd> sd44: 高手
<sd44> 北京263 聊天跑车。。。
<sd44> 聊天用的，哈哈哈
<gebjgd> sd44: 2000年我才有自己的電腦
<chenhaixiao> 呀，花了一晚上终于在vbox里安装了arch，要自己配置的东西太多了
<sd44> 那时候263的年龄都偏大。。。是个文艺气氛浓的地方。。后来我实在混不下去了。。。
<gebjgd> sd44: 聊天室已經沒了
<sd44> 。。。。。。
<sd44> 非常特别的地方
<gebjgd> sd44: 你還懷念呢？
<fuqiao> 怎么都用繁体字
<gebjgd> fuqiao: 個人口味問題
<fuqiao> 简体不好用么？
<gebjgd> fuqiao: 復習繁體字ing
<gebjgd> fuqiao: 愛無心
<sd44> 很怀念啊。。。
<sd44> 哈哈哈，甚至还怀念QQ聊天室。。
<gebjgd> sd44: 恩比現在的自由多了
<sd44> 这两年还有几次想去过，结果找不到地方。。。。
<gebjgd> sd44: 因為那個時候沒有gfw
<cleamoon> 繁體字看起來有味道
<sd44> 思来想去，应该是QQ去掉这功能了。。
<gebjgd> sd44: 還是qq群好控制
<sou_> 繁体字都用什么输入法？
<gebjgd> sd44: 你發了什麽言 都在群裏面 鎖群的話 成員都會被鎖上 跨省方便
<gebjgd> sou_: 什麽輸入法都支持
<MobyDick> sou_: pinyin
<sd44> 。。。。。。。-______-晕死。。
<gebjgd> MobyDick: 美麗撒罵
 * MeaCulpa Blizzard眼里中国人真是二等公民
<MobyDick> gebjgd: 什么是撒罵
<sd44> 有这么严重啊。。。我刚上网学得就是EMAIL和聊天。。
<sd44> 好像有个碧海云天，网易同城。。去了几次就BB了。。
<gebjgd> MobyDick: 小姐
<sou_> gebjgd:五笔怎么拼字根啊？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 又怎麽了？
<cleamoon> qq群的最終用處就是跨省
<MobyDick> gebjgd: 一下子就别女性化了
<gebjgd> sou_: 五筆還真不會繁體
<gebjgd> MobyDick: meylisama
<sd44> 我擦。。QQ群。。作用居然是这个。。。
<sou_> MobyDick:五笔可是能输入？
<gebjgd> sou_: 按說可以吧
<gebjgd> sou_: 我試試看五筆
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我一直是 android 的…
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 想玩玩Diablo3, 但不给我买... 取消了我的交易
 * MobyDick 最近好多人在玩这个:Doom.3.BFG.Edition
<MeaCulpa> MobyDick: FPS? 来玩ET
<cleamoon> sd44, 兲朝大部分軟件的最終目的都是控制。比如360，qq，迅雷等等等等
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg:你是沒用過linphone
<sou_> gebjgd:试好了教我
<gebjgd> sou_: 直接輸入簡體就行了
<gebjgd> sou_: fcitx
<MobyDick> MeaCulpa: ET?
<sd44> cleamoon：居然有这种事。。。。。真是。。。。晕死。。。。
<kk> 新 深度PK版 • stroy on systemd, by Lennart http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390528 From Lennart's blog: http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/systemd.html Fri, 30 Apr 2010 Rethinking PID 1 If you are well connected or good at reading between the lines you might already know what this blog post is about. But even then you may find this story interesting. So grab a  …
<cleamoon> sd44, 這你都不知道....也太out了.....
<MeaCulpa> MobyDick: google Enemy Territory
<sou_> gebjgd:一直在用fcitx 可是不会输入繁体～
<sd44> 第一次听说啊。。。。。真是太OUT啦。。。
<gebjgd> sou_: 改輸入法的劍法那
<fuqiao> gfw怎么破解啊
<gebjgd> sou_: 改輸入法的簡繁啊
<gebjgd> fuqiao: 推倒長城
<fuqiao> 是啊
<cleamoon> fuqiao, 起義
<fuqiao> 推到长城啊
<dwjie> .
<fuqiao> 想到外面的世界看看
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你太直白了
<sd44> 那360和金山互掐对方获取用户资料呢
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 太壞了
<sd44> 难道都是GFW授意？
<gebjgd> sd44: gfw是政府行為
<sou_> gebjgd:噢  谢谢了 哈
<fuqiao> 应该有后台的
<gebjgd> sd44: 360和金山 qq 幾個互相咬是事實問題
<gebjgd> sd44: 你怎麽不說綠爸
<sd44> 。。。。。。。那个太掉价了。。。
<fuqiao> 我就不用360 和金山
<gebjgd> sd44: 輕易的花了你的錢
<sd44> 哈哈哈，绿爸。。。
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我說的是紅警3的資料片，你以為呢？
<MobyDick> MeaCulpa: 以后再试
<fuqiao> 看着就烦
<sou_> 刚才一不小心清屏了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: ..........
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 那資料片好玩麽？
<sou_> gfw一天花掉咱们多少钱呢？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 還好，關挺多。可以大量浪費時間
<sd44> GFW其实。。听人说过
<sd44> 最大的作用并不是墙。。。
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我還沒買
<sou_> 世界上最烧钱的防火墙了吧？
<cleamoon> sou_, 中國有10W的職業五毛，你算算吧
<sd44> 而是监控热钱，赌博/投机等
<gebjgd> sou_: 五毛最掙錢
<sd44> 这只是个附加的小功能
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 下載。誰會去買呀
 * hamo 求内推加入五毛党！
<gebjgd> cleamoon: .....
<alvin_rxg> 林丹18日领取了华侨大学的硕士学位证书，同时他还获得了学校给予的10万元人民币奖励。他表示，论文选题紧贴自己所从事的事业，题目是《羽毛球世界战略论》。“在这个选题上，我觉得自己还是很有发言权的。”他还表达了继续在华侨大学读博的想法。
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 而且不玩原版玩着不舒服
<alvin_rxg> :D
<sou_> gebjgd:cleamoon: 5毛那帮人才是帮凶呢
<sd44> 还有人玩红警3啊。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 玩红警的都是同志
<MeaCulpa> 那俄国味道的语音强
<gebjgd> 哈哈
<tryit> 有人熟悉gsettings吗
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我下載的那個玩到一半游戲自動退出
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 黛玉马上就要死了... nnnnd
<hamo> adam8157 啥？
<chuanshuo843>  - -
<adam8157> hamo: 重温红楼梦 看到97回
<chuanshuo843> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
<adam8157> hamo: 我这个恨啊!!!
<gebjgd> adam8157: 蛋玉？
<adam8157> gebjgd: ...
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 下的版本不好，你那個是古老的有bug的版本
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 求新版本
<cleamoon> adam8157, 你贏了...你真得贏了......
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 多大？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 找去....我早下的了....
<hamo> adam8157 神评论啊..蛋欲要死了，蛋蛋蛋疼了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 大小沒多大區別，就是多了一個補丁
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 找不到
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 求
<chuanshuo843> O:-)
<gebjgd> 三國12有人玩麽
<gebjgd> 我就沒玩明白
<chuanshuo843> 不玩游戏
<gebjgd> chuanshuo843: 娛樂基本靠手？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, magnet:?xt=urn:btih:730ae2c9bcc030627b6ba886da140fd5e408ea7c&dn=Command+%26+Conquer%3A+Red+Alert+3+%2B+Reloaded+Crack&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.istole.it%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ccc.de%3A80
<chuanshuo843>  - -
<gebjgd> cleamoon: magnet是什麽？
<gebjgd> chuanshuo843: 一般
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 磁鏈......
<gebjgd> cleamoon: bt？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你也太out了.....
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 是的
<gebjgd> cleamoon: bt下？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 那就行
<chuanshuo843> 神啊！求拯救！！！
 * gebjgd 祭起
 * gebjgd 祭起dockstar
<gebjgd> transsmissioncli -er
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级12.10后,ubuntu-tweak不能用了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390531 错误信息： (ubuntu-tweak:8780): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:90:23: 'px' is not a valid color name (ubuntu-tweak:8780): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:147:23: 'px' is not a valid color name (ubuntu-tweak:8 …
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 沒速度。。。。
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 那沒辦法....
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 7G?
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 媽媽米啊
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我看了看 amazon上9歐
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 太貴
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你2頓早餐
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 還貴？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我早餐才￥5,,,,,,
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 18頓早餐
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 扯  你們瑞典什麽時候那麽便宜了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你喝西北風啊
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我們學校的福利
<cleamoon> gebjgd, ￥5可以隨便吃
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 雖然沒什麼好東西，但是足夠吃飽
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 人民幣5元？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 不能吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你還是換學校吧 他們那裏50cent吃到死
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 基本相當於￥5
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 自己夾漢堡吃
<ofan> yooooooooo
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 太爽了 醜惡的資本主義國家
<gebjgd> ofan: 喲你個屎
<ofan> 擦
<ofan> 好无聊
<ofan> 室友都去做礼拜去了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 有牛奶，酸奶，雞蛋，麥片之類的，再好的就沒有了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我們是社會主義國家
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 真好
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 德國都沒有這福利
<alvin_rxg> 我们学校不卖早餐…
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我們老師的早點是免費的.....而且比我們的好多了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怎麽不賣 學校都賣的 咖啡就70cent
<gebjgd> ofan: 你也去啊 就是做禮拜才能泡到白妞
<ofan> gebjgd: 没意思
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 老師有炸雞蛋，牛肉培根和牛角麵包......我們吃不上呀......
<gebjgd> ofan: 在床上禮拜的時候你就不這麽覺得了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 自己買的話當然就貴了
<ofan> gebjgd: 艹
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 知足吧 我上學的時候去吃早餐怎麽也要將近2歐
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我说早餐…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是啊 有賣的
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我們這裡也就幾個高中有這福利，我們學校有錢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是食堂或者咖啡廳那裏
<vamadir> 大家，怎么用pidgin人人网？
<gebjgd> vamadir: 沒用過人人網
<vamadir> talk.renren.com 用xmpp
<vamadir> 可能，可以用
<gebjgd> vamadir: 沒帳號
<vamadir> http://www.lupaworld.com/article-218500-1.html
<kk> vamadir,啥网址y 为Pidgin 添加微博、人人的聊天协议 - 技术教程 LUPA开源社区
<vamadir> 不是 吗
<gebjgd> cleamoon: alvin_rxg amazon上最便宜的紅警7歐。。。。
<fuqiao> 睡觉去了  明天早上六点要上班啊
<fuqiao> 现在天天忙死了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: link?
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 紅警1？
<vamadir> kk，？？ 你的意思 不能用吗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: cleamoon 3
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 7歐也不很便宜......
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.amazon.de/Command-Conquer-Red-Alert-UK-Import/dp/B001G0N1VS/ref=sr_1_sc_5?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1350830774&sr=1-5-spell
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3 [UK-Import]: Amazon.de: Games
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.amazon.de/Command-Conquer-Alarmstufe-Download-Code-Datentr%C3%A4ger/dp/B003JEYICA/ref=sr_1_sc_4?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1350830774&sr=1-4-spell
<ofan> 3木意思
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: dvd的7歐多 6歐的那個就是下載鏈接 沒dvd
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<vamadir> 请帮我，怎么用xmpp-pidgin 和人人网？
 * gebjgd 出門
<ofan> gebjgd: 去哪
<ball_> 我上来了
<ball_> ／quit
<Fa1c0n> ;-)
<gebjgd> ofan: 散步
<Fa1c0n> 外面下雨了！
<Fa1c0n> :-(
<Saxon___> 下雨了
<Fa1c0n> :-(
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 以前的linphone好用的很
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这边的茶叶太差了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买的茉莉花茶一定都不给力
<gebjgd> ofan: 今天继续吃烤鸡？
<ofan> gebjgd: 吃饺子
<Fa1c0n> :)
<Fa1c0n> ubuntu 的默认通讯工具的那个“附近的人”是根据什么来判断的附近阿？
<Fa1c0n> 内网的用户？
<knownbad> 是
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你需要 knownbad 的菊花茶
<knownbad> 没了，昨晚拉完了。  今晚请早。
<gebjgd> ofan: 自己包的？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 滾
<maucat> 同学们，睡觉了，明天见
<gebjgd> knownbad: 來不來orlando看我？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你可以順便把飯仔帶上
<knownbad> Orlando 飓风多。  不去。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 靠
<knownbad> 再说什么地方都得带老婆去不方便最后一分钟行程。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不帶你老婆不行麽
<knownbad> 但你如果待到 Thanksgiving 前可以考虑 Black Friday.
<gebjgd> knownbad: thanksgiving是哪天？
<knownbad> 11/25？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 黑色星期5 来看我 你真有心
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不在 那时候我在家了
<knownbad> 没，是美国一年一度的特卖。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 艹
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那我岂不是要错过了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: pro7有好东西
<knownbad> 问 ofan 去。
<ofan> 圣诞的话，倒是可以考虑
<gebjgd> ofan: 圣诞倒是那里不错
<gebjgd> ofan: 温度合适
<ofan> gebjgd: 可惜你不来
<gebjgd> ofan: 那时候就回家了
<gebjgd> ofan: 老婆不想过来这次
<ofan> gebjgd: 无缘啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 不然我就直接在美国度假了
<ofan> gebjgd: 难道你每次都带着老婆？
<gebjgd> ofan: 不带老婆 3周假期怎么过
<ofan> gebjgd: 想怎么过怎么过
<ofan> 同学想去古巴，还拉我去
<gebjgd> ofan: 好地方啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 你可以随便爱爱了
<ofan> gebjgd: 你出了爱爱脑子里还有啥
<ofan> 不过不能排除这个可能
<abine1> 正在升级到12.10
<abine1> 不知道会如何
 * gebjgd 看ubuntu用户当机
<abine1> 有点担心升级不成功
<abine1> 现在正在下载文件包了
<gebjgd> abine1: 几个小时？
<abine1> 提示说大概要16分钟哦
<abine1> 实际上一个不止
<abine1> 实际上应该不止
<abine1> 网速很慢
<abine1> 我都不懂，怎么回事
<abine1> 网速就是很慢
<abine1> 以前都有245KB/S的
<abine1> 现在在19KB这样
<abine1> 估计下载到明天才会好了
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 我在改 douban 的时间标签……
<ofan> alvin_rxg: ..
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 格式都不一样，得一个一个的去找…… =.=
<ofan> alvin_rxg: js能获得本地时区？
<abine1> 不改不行么？？？？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 可以啊
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 只搜到把本地时间转成别的
<alvin_rxg> ... 不就一个数学问题么……
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 先转成utc?
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 对啊。也可以直接转的。
<alvin_rxg> ofan: http://code.bulix.org/a5nbfk-82327
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 哦
<alvin_rxg> 比较烦躁，标签太多了。。。或许我得用 regex 直接搜索整个页面？   function calcTime(db_time){ var db = new Date(db_time); var z = db.getTime() - 3600000 * (8 + db.getTimezoneOffset() / 60); var l = new Date(z); var r = l.getFullYear() + "-" + l.getMonth() + "-" + l.getDate(); r += " " + l.toTimeString().replace(/GMT\S+\s/, ""); return r; } var dd = document.getElementsByClassName("pl"); alert(dd.length);dd[0].in
<alvin_rxg> 但搜索整个页面的话，会不会把别人正文里的 2012-10-21 12:34:56  也给改掉了…… =.=
<gebjgd> abine1: arch是你的最佳选择
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 豆瓣页面不是有时间么
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 你是说，不管三七二十一，直接把页面内符合 regex 的都换了嘛？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: <span class="created_at" title="2012-10-22 00:41:48">
<alvin_rxg> 这只是一个。。。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 总比regex好
<ofan> regex会把内容里的也替换了
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 我说用dom,或者jquery啥的
<alvin_rxg> 我知道啊……可它的标签不止是一个 class="created_at" 呀
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 遍历啊
<alvin_rxg> <span class="pl">  10-21 22:18</span>
<alvin_rxg> <div class="author"> 2012-10-21 13:26:41 <a href="http://ww
<alvin_rxg> >_< 很乱，反正。 总觉得 regex 简单多了 :D
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 太麻烦了
<alvin_rxg> 肚子饿了，先去填肚子
<alvin_rxg> 工作量挺大的。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: pro7
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 挺好玩的 :D    http://uploadpie.com/SdoSG
<alvin_rxg> 好像哪里错了…… =.= 月 是从 0 算起的。。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 啥？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 哪里好玩
<alvin_rxg> 没事。。
<dwjie> .
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 除了挑标签，还有啥方案不？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 很麻烦，因为不是所有时间都是在标签属性里，不同页面要弄不同的匹配模式
<alvin_rxg> :D
<wobu> hello?
<tonghuix2> wobu
<wobu> :0
<tonghuix2> wobu, 做啥呢
<wobu> 不好意思，试下网络是否通的
<wobu> xiamx
<wobu> xiamx，做啥呢
<xiamx> wobu,?
<ofan> 发现已老美在图书馆看毛片
<ofan> 发现一老美在图书馆看毛片
<hello__> ofan, :-D
<piggybox> ofan: 于是驻足观赏？
<ofan> piggybox: 那人已经跑了
<ofan> piggybox: 伸懒腰的时候无意一瞥头，就看见一大屁股在他的屏幕上晃
<ofan> http://www.56.com/u25/v_NzU4OTU3MDI.html/880831_jayu521.html
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 一德国哥们尝试跳进冻成冰的游泳池,结果...你不笑你抽我..._视频在线观看 - 56.com
<hello__> 哈哈哈
<hello__> ofan, 是你拍的吗
<hello__> 笑死了
<ofan> hello__: 不是。。
<hello__> ...
<hello__> ofan, 有问题请教！！！
<ofan> hello__: 说！
<hello__> geom 和 zfs 怎么用。。。
<hello__> 3硬盘
<hello__> geom 做城 raid0
<hello__> zfs 还可以上吗
<ofan> geom是毛
<hello__> ...
<piggybox> 都是freebsd的东西，不懂
<hello__> ...
<ofan> hello__: 为毛搞freebsd
<hello__> ofan, 玩
<hello__> ofan, 你用archlinx/??
<ofan> hello__: 恩
<hello__> ofan, 高手！
<hello__> ofan, 没用过。。。。
<ofan> hello__: arch之前弄过一把freebsd
<ofan> 然后再没用过
<hello__> ofan, 哦
<hello__> ofan, arch 这么有吸引力？
<ofan> hello__: 好用
 * ofan 求推荐电影
<piggybox> 寂静岭去不去看？
<cleamoon_> 谁知道gimp下怎么取消选择区域
<hello__> ofan,    ToS
<hello__> ToS大家看了没
<piggybox> cleamoon_: 菜单，select none
<ofan> piggybox: 去哪看
<piggybox> ofan: 电影院啊
<ofan> piggybox: 没车。。
<piggybox> ofan: 毕业前快学会啊
<ofan> piggybox: 学不是问题
<ofan> 木有钱是问题
<cleamoon_> piggybox, thanks
<ofan> 来推荐个机械键盘？
<hello__> swap 难道是属于 /usr 下面的？
<hello__> 。。。
<kk>  06:08
<cleamoon_> piggybox, gimp有没有抗锯齿功能呀？
<piggybox> 滤镜?
<cleamoon_> piggybox, 学名听不懂呀....
<cleamoon_> piggybox, 就是锯齿很多，想去除掉
<piggybox> 菜单 filter - enhance - antialias
<ofan> cleamoon_: 搞无码？
<cleamoon_> ofan, 明显不是
<cleamoon_> piggybox, thanks
<_____aaaa> rename
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-14
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于权限，只读文件为什么其他用户也可以复制？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450031 本人新手，刚接触 linux，学至权限，有点疑惑~~~ 就是一个普通用户创建的一个文件，其权限 -rwxr--r-- ，切换至其他普通用户，却发现可以 cp命令，复制其文件，并且 own、group都变成了这用户，这是再chmod不就可以
<^k^> ─> 对这文件进行修改，运行了？也就相当于能获得这文件的权限了。。。。 1，一个可读的文件是不是就可以 …
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 如何打印 http.cookiejar.Cookie class 对象 里面的cookie值 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450035 cookie值 name value domain等 难道用正则提取？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wxg4net — 2013-10-14 9:02
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 13.04 启动变得很慢。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450039 grub那个选择启动项之后很慢，进入滚动条那边要一会才会出现 udevd[507]: timeout: killing '/usr/sbin/alsactl restore 0' [789] udevd[507]: timeout: killing '/usr/sbin/alsactl restore 0' [789] udevd[507]: timeout: killing '/usr/sbin/alsactl restore 1' [789] 。。 有几十条，挺多的。
<imtxc> 早
<MeaCulpa> .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> imtxc: 渣渣
<freeflying> roylez, 相亲了没
<freeflying> roylez, #matchmaking
<freeflying> lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 上班越来越累，交通越来越堵， mgr还喜欢晒马仔
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没批你的wfh么？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还没等我提，就要求wfh和请假统一流程...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 能撤就撤吧，找到好地方带兄弟一把
<kingbo> config_eth0="10.84.242.157 netmask 255.255.255.128 brd 10.84.242.255"
<kingbo> routes_eth0="10.84.0.0 netmask 255.255.0.0 gw 10.84.242.129"
<kingbo> roylez: 我这个routes_eth0好象不对头
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛诸事不宜，这两年行情太差了，各个用人单位都像是吸满了屎尿烂人汤的海绵
<roylez> kingbo: debian的这种网络配置一直不是太明白
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恩，招进来的新人一个比一个像屎呢
<kingbo> roylez: 我试了试：route add -net 10.84.242.128 netmask 255.255.255.128 gw 10.84.242.129 dev eth0 可行
<kingbo> 但route del -net 10.84.242.128 netmask 255.255.255.128 gw 0.0.0.0 和
<kingbo> route del -net 0.0.0.0 netmask 0.0.0.0  gw 10.84.242.129 后再运行这个命令就SIOCADDRT: 网络不可达
<kingbo> roylez: 好邪
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 蔽组招收低水平实习生. 要求低, 待遇更低, 有意的前来联系!
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 现在的现象是，工资里大部分其实是物价补贴，新老员工的收入差距以后越来越小，新员工进来就得拿很多钱否则活不下去
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 确实是
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 加上ceo又渣渣
<iMadper> 楼上两位土豪, 你们拿摸摸和帽帽比比, 就知道自己很幸福了..    >_<
<roylez> iMadper: 你这种渣渣能进的公司，啧啧
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  10:15 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 也还好啦，最多第二个HP嘛
<jusss> Android取消了menu键和search键吗
<iMadper> roylez: 你流口水了主席.
<freeflying> roylez, 渣乐乐又瞎忽悠了，他那怎么会是debian的网络配置
<huntxu> iMadper: 你NTR宣告失敗了沒
<iMadper> huntxu: 没, 我还没决定放手, 怎么会失败~
<iMadper> huntxu: 十一的时候带妹子去吃了顿好的~
<huntxu> iMadper: 帶妹子(和她的藍盆友)去吃了頓好的
<iMadper> huntxu: 没, 那天他男朋友还在广州呢
<huntxu> iMadper: ...我欣賞你
<iMadper> huntxu: 我这不是等人家男朋友毕业回杭州
<iMadper> huntxu: 毕业分手嘛. 你懂的
<huntxu> iMadper: sympathy on you
<iMadper> huntxu: 不懂. 同情还是赞同?
<huntxu> iMadper: 顯然是同情。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 哦, 好吧~
<huntxu> iMadper: 你英語連神都不如，渣
<iMadper> huntxu: 那个词本来就是多义的
<iMadper> huntxu: 我又不知道你想说哪个.
<iMadper> huntxu: 渣渣
<makiss> 请问有人开发
<makiss> 请问有人开发android应用吗？球指路
<imtxc> roylez: ...
<makiss> 用什么框架比较简单快捷又稳定
<imtxc> roylez: 相亲成功了？
<jusss> 估计没
<jusss> imtxc: 你们经常使用screen吗？
<jusss> imtxc: 我都是开一堆窗口
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<jiero> 需要个鼠标
<jiero> 不知道买什么鼠标好。
<jusss> 三键鼠标
<iMadper> jiero: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.36.qsfhxa&id=21185876153
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 正品全新盒装带防伪罗技网际锐貂机械滚轮加PS/2接口鼠标收藏佳品-淘宝网
<gfrog> iMadper: momo
<iMadper> gfrog: 反 momo
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<imtxc> jusss: tmux
<gfrog> imtxc: momo
<iMadper> jusss: byobu
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • windows7上安装linux没有显示分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450043 我在windows7上使用U盘安装ubuntu时，首先我windows7上删除一个分区，然后使用USB启动进入ubuntu系统，选择语言，点击安装ubuntu，继续点击继续，点击现在安装的时候，提示没有定义根文件系统，请回到分区菜单以修正此错误，但是分区
<^k^> ─> 菜单里面就没有显示分区。求高手帮助。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hp529 — 2013-10-14 10:47
<jiero> iMadper: 那个是台式机的啊。而且我在各种怪异非鼠标垫状态下用，似乎只能选激光的或者双飞燕的
<jiero> 哦。是滚轮的。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 激光的好.
<iMadper> jiero: 但是, 滚轮也可以在玻璃上用.
<iMadper> jiero: 滚轮已经无视各种材质了
<jiero> iMadper: 滚珠的不能在衣服上用~
<iMadper> jiero: 呃~ 好吧~
<jiero> iMadper: 滚珠的话我还是有的，楼下6个老鼠标~
<iMadper> jiero: 真多... 我已经没有饿了
<jiero> iMadper: 我还把坏了的一个拆掉珠玩了哪
<jiero> 鼠标球很圆很圆`
<iMadper> jiero: 我以前也这么做过.
<iMadper> jiero: 后来我看到 hamo 之后, 就想到了鼠标球
<jiero> 保龄球
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 如果把hamo和鼠标球放在一起，只觉得 他的眼睛像，，，
<iMadper> s/眼镜/肚子/
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 昨天吃巧克力开始还行，今天再吃觉得很像烹调巧克力。。。
<iMadper> jiero: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/152345
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Toblerone 瑞士三角 牛奶巧克力含蜂蜜及奶油杏仁 50g_亚马逊中国优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。我一般不喜欢甜的巧克力。
<iMadper> jiero: 呃....
<jiero> iMadper: 吃了这个 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z02.1.5864393.d4908585.n2bL2O&id=14651516283
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 俄罗斯巧克力 阿克西妮亚85%可可纯黑巧克力 新日期-淘宝网
<imtxc> gfrog: mo~ 出差呢还？
<iMadper> jiero: http://item.jd.com/1037132637.html?utm_source=fx.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_&utm_term=5137e50d12d54c17973c1cd431eb95bc
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: 德芙榛仁巧克力排块43g 盒装12块 516克 香醇巧克力加上香脆榛仁 好吃不可挡【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东商城
<iMadper> jiero: 12 * 43g == 49.9
<jiero> iMadper: 便宜啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 是呀, 不过dove也甜吧对你来说
<jiero> iMadper: 我基本没吃过。。。
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> jiero: 好吧~
<iMadper> jiero: 我就是觉得不贵
<jiero> dove 的在国内没买过，太贵，在澳大利亚见不到，没有。
<iMadper> jiero: 那你可以考虑试试看了
<jiero> iMadper: 看起来没黑巧克力。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 回来了。
<iMadper> jiero: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=4193876798&ali_trackid=2:mm_25282911_3455987_13726438:1381720253_6k4_467501236&upsid=32a0e3579661a126db5a21aa0b5d56b6&clk1=32a0e3579661a126db5a21aa0b5d56b6
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 好时 巧克力 65%可可50g特浓黑巧克力(滑盖装) 【买一送一】2盒价-tmall.com天猫
<gfrog> iMadper: 有hangout不？ 帮我试下video call的速度。
<iMadper> jiero: 买一送一呢
<iMadper> gfrog: sure.
<jiero> iMadper: 以前买这个 。http://item.jd.com/319383.html
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 【瑞士莲巧克力】瑞士进口Lindt瑞士莲经典排装纯味黑巧克力100g【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<iMadper> gfrog: 手机? 网页?
<gfrog> iMadper: 现在方便？ 你随意，我只是想试试我的带宽咋样。
<iMadper> gfrog: 很方便.
<jiero> 但是发现其实很甜。。。
<iMadper> gfrog: ok
<iMadper> gf
<iMadper> gfrog: 直接call我就行了
<jiero> iMadper: 那个好时的比较贵，50g  ￥6.7；那俄罗斯的 100g ￥ 7.65
<iMadper> jiero: 哦, 那个俄罗斯的我不知道...
<iMadper> gfrog: 这个是点对点吗?
<gfrog> iMadper: 应该不是
<gfrog> iMadper: 有服务器中转。
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦. 那速度不算好呀
<iMadper> gfrog: qq是点对点我记得.
<gfrog> iMadper: 我这边速度渣，
<gfrog> iMadper: 以前在帽帽用proxy，最高质量无压力
<iMadper> gfrog: 升级100m吧
<iMadper> gfrog: 100m现在也不贵
<gfrog> iMadper: 。。。 office 呢
 * gfrog 球推荐HK的vps啊！！
<iMadper> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> ofan: ^
<ofan> 不了解hk的
<iMadper> ofan: umn.edu是哪个学校?
<alvin_rxg> Title: Twin Cities - University of Minnesota (@ umn.edu)
<jiero> gfrog为啥 hk的？
<gfrog> jiero: 速度快的可能性大。要不Tokyo/Singapore的也行
<ofan> iMadper: 打开看看不救治刀了
<ofan> gfrog: hk,sg的都很贵
<gfrog> ofan: 霓虹国的呢？
<ofan> jp的也很贵
<gfrog> ofan: 没办法啊，米帝的速度不给力。
<ofan> 亚洲主机意义不大
<jiero> gfrog 美帝的深恶速度？
<imtxc> gfrog: 买我用的这家的 vps 吧
<ofan> 翻墙用还是美的的
<jiero> gfrog 什么速度不够？
<gfrog> imtxc: 哪的？ 给个地址测速度
<gfrog> jiero: hangout
<jiero> gfrog 。。。ping肯定不行啊。
<jiero> gfrog我用着大家拿的。。。
<iMadper> 我擦, 明尼苏达大学...
<jiero> 原来我现在用的这 vps 是ssd的，难怪装软件那么块。
<jiero> 20GB SSD RAID10 Diskspace
<jiero> lol
<imtxc> gfrog: https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=92c833bacc04  满意了就用这个链接买哦，能送我10刀。。。
<jiero> gfrog http://162.218.95.102/100mb.bin 下载测试，因为我的自己网络最高下载速度很糟。
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ SSD Cloud Server, VPS Server, Simple Cloud Hosting by DigitalOcean
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ {长度=>100.00 MiB, "type"=>"application/octet-stream"}
<jiero> imtxc: 送 10刀是啥意思？。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。你个。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 邀请奖励啊
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • Ubuntu 安装ATLAS和 lapack http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450044 http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_708532ea0100m8nt.html 我按照这个网站说的，修改make.inc，之后make lib,但是没有出现 lapack_LINUX.a这个文件啊，所以后面的过程也都继续不下去了，用ATLAS自带的INSTALL手册里面说的 1. ../configure -b 64 -D c -DPentiumCPS=2400 \ # configure c
<iMadper> imtxc: 给你测速链接
<jiero> iMadper: 给我测速吧。
<iMadper> jiero: 行.
<Amitayus> 大家好
<iMadper> jiero: 额, 我刚打错了
<^k^> Amitayus:点点点.  11:24 
<iMadper> imtxc: 给个测速链接
<Amitayus> 看我做的网页，
<Amitayus> 表白yoga的
<Amitayus> 表白用的
<Amitayus> 感兴趣不
<jiero> imtxc iMadper 在本地带宽不够时，如何测速？
<Amitayus> http://www.lovezuojiajia.com
<^k^> Amitayus ... ⇪ 不忘初心，方得始终。
<iMadper> Amitayus: 表白, 最好的方法, 就是做到女神面前, 跟她说我喜欢你. 如果这种方式不行, 那别的方法更没戏了
<jiero> 其他网站检测？
<iMadper> jiero: 就需要在本地测速呀.
<jiero> iMadper: 本地带宽上限到了
<iMadper> jiero: 不就是为了测试自己链接人家快不快嘛.
<Amitayus> iMadper,
<Amitayus> 恩啊
<jiero> iMadper: 我带宽 4MB啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 那就够了呀
<jiero> lol不是 4mps
<Amitayus> iMadper, 能访问吗
<Amitayus> 还能怎么改一改
<iMadper> Amitayus: 啥? 你说 imtxc 的ssh? 可以吧, 我还没连呢
<Amitayus> 不是啊不是啊
<jiero> Amitayus: 。。。
<jiero> Amitayus: 你的爱我看到了
<Amitayus> 说我的饿网页呢
<Amitayus> jiero, 恩啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 我擦，1.6M
<gfrog> imtxc: 你是土壕啊。
<imtxc> gfrog: 速度怎么样, 给 iMadper 介绍介绍
<iMadper> Amitayus: 人家妹子喜欢你不?
<imtxc> lol
<gfrog> imtxc: iMadper 现在1.9M/s
<iMadper> 赞!
<iMadper> imtxc: 机房是哪儿的?
 * gfrog 还是scp的速度
<imtxc> iMadper: 旧金山 cc gfrog
<iMadper> gfrog: 蛙蛙, 刚才我没用无线.. 我用的3g.... 刚发现
<imtxc> iMadper: 豪， 3g
<gfrog> iMadper: 我擦，重来！
<iMadper> imtxc: hspda还是hspda+ 我也不知道.
<iMadper> gfrog: ok!
<gfrog> iMadper: 我说那么卡。
<iMadper> gfrog: 你call我
<gfrog> lmh: momo
<lmh> gfrog: kvm sticker?
<freeflying> gfrog, 3G应该没问题
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  11:46 
<perl_> 有用perl的吗
<gfrog> iMadper: 再来试试hangout
<iMadper> go
<imtxc> gfrog: …………
<imtxc> 你俩搞基呢么？
<gfrog> lmh: . 你有？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样在终端命令行，启动Google Chrome浏览器？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450045 ubuntu12.04 LTS 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-14 11:53
<ofan> iMadper: dt880低音给力，高音很不给力
<Hamsten> ^k^,现在时间
<^k^> Hamsten, 这是一个事实。  12:31 
<Hamsten> ^k^,中午好
<^k^> Hamsten, 下午好，不明身份的人。  12:33 
<jyf> 有个服务 可以托管许多端口监听 然后为每个端口行为配置个外部程序处理 那个叫啥来着
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 时区设置混乱，怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450047 ubuntu studio 12.04 之前是伦敦时间（GMT） 后来用sudo cat /usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Shanghai > /etc/localtime 改成了上海时间（GMT+8） 现在问题是，桌面右上角的时间是对的，GMT+8 但是聊天什么的比如pidgin啊，微信网页版啊，全是GMT时间 好像是从不同地方
<^k^> ─> 获取时间配置一样…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lavande — 2013-10-14 12:50
<jusss> .
<ofan> iMadper: 我下到24bit/96khz的了，3000+kbps ....
<iMadper> of
<iMadper> ofan: 额, 对我来说, 一般的flac就够了
<ofan> 我听听看
<ofan> iMadper: 主要我想看看最好效果能到多好
<iMadper> ofan: 恩, 好吧.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装了深度软件中心，请问要怎么打开？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450048 安装的应用程序里面没有 刚上手3天ubuntu 求各位指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 屋村住哪座 — 2013-10-14 12:55
<iMadper> imtxc: 上传量: 325.28 GB 下载量: 95.34 GB    新战场战绩不错.
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过比起我六维差远了...
<imtxc> iMadper: 美得很，以后我就用你的帐号算了……
<iMadper> imtxc: 行.
<imtxc> iMadper: 我这里没有上传速度
<iMadper> imtxc: 没事吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 用公司的网上传就行了
<jusss> iMadper: 给我用下吧，我下点电影
<imtxc> 懒得在公司下载
<imtxc> 家里宽带上行 512k....
<iMadper> jusss: 不行, 我太多账户用这个密码了. 没交情的, 不能借.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我在家上传 1.8mb/s
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> 土豪
<iMadper> imtxc: 我打算升级100mb的宽带呢
<imtxc> iMadper: 100M
<imtxc> iMadper: 一年多少钱？
<iMadper> imtxc: 给电信打完电话了, 说可以.
<iMadper> imtxc: 200一个月吧
<imtxc> 这么便宜！！！！！！
<imtxc> 日！！！
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<jusss> iMadper: 没交情。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 我 4M 的三个月 450 ！！！！！！！
<iMadper> jusss: 跟你有交情吗?
<imtxc> 姥姥！！！
<iMadper> imtxc: 主要是看你家线路
<imtxc> iMadper: 必须搬家了
<iMadper> imtxc: 线路铺好了, 给你4mb还是10mb没啥区别
<iMadper> imtxc: 我家光纤已经入户了. 现在是20mb, 升级到100mb/s没啥压力
<jusss> iMadper: 当然没
<iMadper> imtxc: 到时候我就买小米盒子. 现在怕我爸妈一开电视, 我就卡...
<imtxc> iMadper: 豪到家了
<iMadper> imtxc: 不算贵吧...
<imtxc> iMadper: 便宜得掉渣
<iMadper> imtxc: 而且, rh报销网费, 当然要贵得了
<imtxc> iMadper: 擦，贵司还有这福利。。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 资本主义羊毛, 不撸白不撸
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀.
<imtxc> iMadper: 求别说
<iMadper> imtxc: 可惜没有1g的.
<iMadper> imtxc: 不然我就直接上1gps
<imtxc> iMadper: 从运营商买个1G 的当二道贩子吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 不行, 我家交换机和无线都跟不上了...
<iMadper> imtxc: 得要营业执照
<imtxc> iMadper: 你司的福利太好了
<imtxc> iMadper: 羡慕啊
<iMadper> imtxc: .... 你丫 工资高
<imtxc> 高毛！
<imtxc> 唉，说多了都是泪
<iMadper> ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 那你得买新的路由器了
<iMadper> imtxc: 100m还不用
<iMadper> imtxc: 1g就得了
<imtxc> ………………
<iMadper> imtxc: 我现在连无线, 速率上不了100m, 则么半?
<iMadper> 怎么办?
<imtxc> iMadper: 换手机
<imtxc> iMadper: 换网卡
<iMadper> imtxc: 我笔记本是无线的在家
<imtxc> iMadper: 换 AP
<iMadper> imtxc: 换无线网卡?
<imtxc> 都换
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ... 没钱....
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 TLS，怎样启动Google Chrome浏览器？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450049 http://www.google.com/intl/zh-CN/chrome/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-14 13:14
<lidaobing> irssi 中文测试
<gfrog> iMadper: thx.
<iMadper> gfrog: :-)
<tenzu> gfrog: 基蛙
<tenzu> iMadper: 小泄
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<iMadper> tenzu: 疼猪脚兽
<jusss> iMadper: 你们screen都是用ctrl-a吗？
<adam8157> gfrog: tenzu iMadper 一起momo
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当
<iMadper> jusss: 我不用screen, 我用byobu, 后台是tmux
<iMadper> adam8157: momo
<jusss> adam8157: 你screen都是ctrl-a吗？
<gfrog> adam8157: 楼下的拿铁相当不错啊。
<adam8157> jusss: .
<adam8157> gfrog: 贵啊
<tenzu> screen是啥？我小白
<gfrog> adam8157: 有羊毛你不薅啊
<jusss> tenzu: 一个虚拟终端？
<gfrog> tenzu: 防火墙
<tenzu> jusss: 我不懂啊
<jusss> adam8157: 你是ctrl-a吗？
 * iMadper C-a 是标准的readline快捷键: 跳到行首.   任何试图覆盖该快捷键的行为, 都是异教徒的行为! 
<tenzu> gfrog: 很高端的样子
<tenzu> iMadper: 全选才是王道！
<adam8157> jusss: .
<adam8157> iMadper: c-a a
<iMadper> tenzu: 全选, 这一重要的快捷键, 世界通用的全选快捷键是: C-x h
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ...
<tenzu> 狒狒在4square上，神奈川
<gfrog> iMadper: 瞎扯，在shell cli里就不行
<iMadper> gfrog: 因为, emacs还没征服全宇宙呢..
<tenzu> 你们这些死geek，注定forever alone
<iMadper> gfrog: 不过这一天不远了.
<jusss> adam8157: 我向改成ctrl-c
<iMadper> .... 怎么发信号...
<gfrog> iMadper: 异教徒
<jusss> 有人也用ctrl-c吗
<gfrog> adam8157: 真心很好喝。
<iMadper> gfrog: 你不觉得, 覆盖 Ctrl-c更异教徒吗?
<gfrog> adam8157: 想办卡了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 多少钱一杯啊土壕?
<gfrog> iMadper: 丫是死灵系
<gfrog> adam8157: 说了薅的好嘛。
<iMadper> gfrog: 我是亡灵系的...
<adam8157> gfrog: 我说正经买的话
<iMadper> gfrog: 我把alt + tab禁用了.
<iMadper> gfrog: 改成了C-j n
<gfrog> adam8157: 没团有25羊的中杯券儿
<adam8157> gfrog: 喝不起....
 * iMadper 一杯咖啡要25....
 * iMadper 虔诚地膜拜真土豪 -- gfrog
<gfrog> adam8157: 每周一杯还好吧。
<iMadper> gfrog: 一年一杯, 就能喝到我破产.
<gfrog> iMadper: ...
<ofan> iMadper: 。。。码率太高了，直接在nas上打开都卡
<iMadper> of
<tenzu> 真壕呕饭粗线
<iMadper> ofan: 怎么会? 比1080p的视频码率高?!~
<iMadper> tenzu: 疼猪脚兽, 乃现在忙不?
<ofan> iMadper: bdrip很小
<iMadper> ofan: 不会吧?
<ofan> mp4啊
<tenzu> iMadper: 你来帮我备课，我就不忙了
<jyf> iMadper: tmux是正确的选择
<iMadper> tenzu: 你教啥的? 生理卫生吗?
<iMadper> jyf: 我懒, 用的byobu
<jyf> iMadper: 异端
<tenzu> iMadper: 双重/单重三角级数求解在生理卫生当中的应用
<jyf> set -o vi
<gfrog> adam8157: 星巴巴的中杯好像便宜些，不过也20多羊。门口还没店。
<iMadper> tenzu: 赞!
<tenzu> 喝咖啡的都是壕，小生只能喝脉劫
<iMadper> tenzu: 我只能喝三得利乌龙茶
<iMadper> tenzu: 具体是不是真正的乌龙茶我都不知道
<tenzu> iMadper: 我的茶都是别的老师给的
<iMadper> tenzu: 羡慕.
<imtxc> gfrog: 豪
<imtxc> adam8157: momo 豪
<imtxc> tenzu: momo 教授
<gfrog> iMadper: C社的咖啡豆对我友好一些，喝完晚上还能睡着觉，哈。
<adam8157> iMadper: 三得利... 高端啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 咖啡机坏了. 现在换成另外一个更破的了.
<iMadper> adam8157: 我之前都没听过这牌子, 很好吗?
<gfrog> iMadper: 楼下那个呗，那是以前帽帽用的。
<adam8157> gfrog: iMadper 2013/10/14 12:03:00入关，清关中
<iMadper> adam8157: 你的裤子?
<iMadper> adam8157: 什么时候买的?
<adam8157> iMadper: 我们的裤子 (这句话怪怪的
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞!
 * imtxc 目基
 * iMadper 终于有裤子穿了  (这句也有点儿怪
 * gfrog 我们的裤子
<imtxc> 一点都不怪，这么有爱的
<imtxc> 三个手枪手？
 * imtxc 太有威胁了
<freeflying> lol
<adam8157> afk 一下
<jusss_> ...
<jusss_> imtxc: ctrl-a a有什么意义？
<jusss_> iMadper: 能向当前window发ctrl-c吗？
<tenzu> 俩人穿一条裤子么？
<tenzu> 啧啧，阿当越来越那个了
<tianhua> 有朋友熟悉bottle么？我想知道bottle处理post数据是字符串的时候，该怎么获得？因为 POST 的数据没有参数好像没法用 request 的 get() 方法。
<jusss_> adam8157: c-a a的作用是什么？
<tianhua> ~bottle is python 的微型 web 框架
<adam8157> jusss_: c-a
<jusss_> adam8157: 向当前的窗口发c-a, 不知道有什么意义
<jusss_> adam8157: 为什么不是发c-c
<adam8157> jusss_: search "readline cheatsheet"
<jusss_> adam8157: o
<ofan> adam8157 | [01:55:56] iMadper: 我们的裤子 (这句话怪怪的
<adam8157> ofan: en
<iMadper> ofan: 一起买裤子怎么了? 你个基佬.
<ofan> 没怎么，我就看看
<ofan> BTW, 买的是内裤还是外裤？
<adam8157> mohli: ping, pm
<sujx> test
<^k^> sujx:点点点.  14:20 
<sujx> 在开机启动时，我是否能隐藏菜单，只显示背景图片呢
<imtxc> ofan: 买的在外面穿的内裤
<adam8157> imtxc: 又不是超人
<ofan> iMadper: 高码率真不是盖的，高音不刺耳了
 * nyfair 晃荡了半个月，壕们最近还好么？
<iMadper> nyfair: 你回来了,土豪
<ofan> nyfair: 还不错
<nyfair> ofan: 这方面耳机和音箱更重要吧
<ofan> nyfair: 音源重要
<ofan> 压缩过的高音基本没法听
<nyfair> ofan: 音乐要transparent 128左右就够保证没有杂音了，无损么自然也是追求，但和刺耳已经没关系了吧
<ofan> nyfair: 没有杂音那是最最最最最最最最低的要求
<ofan> iMadper: nyfair http://imgur.com/KXnREoP
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ imgur: the simple image sharer
<nyfair> 这年头发烧发得脑抽的人多，蓝光原盘truehd我压成flac，非要我折腾有损的dts和ac3
<lnxfei> 求助: supplemental groups  是什么意思啊?
<ofan> nyfair: 音源要跟你设备匹配
<nyfair> 这年头还有不支持flac的设备？即使水果那也该alac
<nyfair> ofan: 你那个码率，是几声道的？
<ofan> nyfair: 双。。我是耳机不是环绕立体声
<nyfair> ofan: 咦，双怎么会有这么高的码率？没压缩的pcm才1440
<ofan> nyfair: 24bit/96khz
<nyfair> 。。。
<nyfair> ofan: 来战！拉高采样率有意义？
<adam8157> nyfair: 腐女我周末去上海
<ofan> nyfair: 有
<iMadper> nyfair: +1 支持你
 * iMadper 将要以实际行动表示自己对 nyfair 的支持. 
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here, adam8157 邮件列表上帮你们吐槽了网络问题
<freeflying> 回头请我吃饭
<freeflying> lol
<jyf> iMadper: 没给我加v不开心
 * jiero 记得nyfair这腐女只打嘴架，绝对是腐女
<iMadper> jyf: 要v没用呀...
<ofan> iMadper: nyfair 听听就知道，要是没区别我就闭嘴
<jyf> iMadper: 大v排名高
<freeflying> jiero, 是女的吗
<iMadper> jyf: 排名高没用呀...
<iMadper> jyf: 我客户端douuxianshi排名
<iMadper> 都不显示
<jiero> freeflying: 无法判断
<jiero> nyfair: 从来不说自己男女
<jyf> iMadper: 有用5倍
<jiero> adam8157: 验证一下。开放
<nyfair> ofan: 木耳朵，听不出区别
<jyf> jiero: 可能是女的 我搜集过一部分信息
<ofan> nyfair: 那就不能说没意义了
 * jyf ofan能听出光伏电跟核能电的区别
<nyfair> ofan: 对我没意义基本就是没意义了，因为我的标准已经比绝大多数人高了
<jiero> nyfair: 壕，你买了$300，250欧姆的耳机对比一下。
<nyfair> jiero: 不用耳机，只用箱子
<nyfair> 戴耳机对健康不好
<ofan> 同一张专辑,spotify的wav(16bit/44.1khz)和24bit/96khz的flac区别太大了
 * jiero 说只用箱子这点就能证明是壕！
<jiero> 只有壕才能在中国这么嘈杂的地方用箱子！
<ofan> jiero: +1
<jiero> nyfair: 我平时戴耳机，但未必有声音播放
<jyf> jiero: 你听不出电力
<jiero> nyfair: 很多时候只是为了隔音
<ofan> jiero: +1
<ofan> 其实耳机都当耳罩用
<jiero> jyf: 电力？
<nyfair> jiero: 这是梗
<jiero> nyfair:。。。。不明白？
<jyf> jiero: 核电来自裂变 光伏电来自聚变  原子量差十几倍呢 当然有很大差别的
<nyfair> jiero: 有烧友说，火电的音质雄浑，水电的音质清澈，风电的... 核电的...
<jyf> jiero: 所以啊 光伏电的听起来飘耳朵
<jiero> jyf: 在阳光下听和在水底下听肯定不一样！
<jyf> jiero: 这个当然 跟介质密度有关系
<jiero> 在月球上听。
<jyf> 骨传导的声音听起来就跟空气的不一样
<jiero> 你需要啥大气罩。
<jyf> jiero: 如果你能在月球上听 你就秒杀了一切发烧友了
<nyfair> 坦白说吧，我也木耳朵。几十块的是肯定不行的，几百块的和上万块的，听起来的确不同，但我并不觉得哪一种更好
<jyf> 你真的买过上万的么
<nyfair> 没
<jyf> 那不就结了
<nyfair> 但是用过
<ofan> 也不是木耳，是你没仔细听而已
<jyf> 假的 就跟土豪金贴膜一样
<nyfair> 没钱，追求这玩意干嘛
<jiero> ofan: 是听出不同，也不知道哪种更好
 * jiero 听标价3000的，也感觉不到比标记800的好什么。。。
<nyfair> 非要我说贵的好那违背良心
<ofan> 还有可能就是根本不喜欢听而已
<jiero> 真的不一样的感觉
<jiero> 找不到
<jiero> 我的耳机标价 $25
<jiero> 感觉比标价$5的耳机壕很多
<nyfair> 我喜欢听的是音乐本身，如果音乐需要几w的器材才能表达，那我消受不起
<ofan> 干嘛非要弄几万的
<jiero> nyfair: 我以前从 http://ocremix.org/torrents/ 下载了n多怪音乐
<nyfair> 所以除了少部分我保留无损外，大部分是直接aac q5伺候
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Torrents - OverClocked ReMix
<jiero> ofan: 耳机便宜啊。
<ofan> 都是循序渐进的，我一开始就是一个破mp3+自带的耳塞开始听
<nyfair> 好多游戏原声
<jiero> ofan: 。。。如果你不知道有更好的就满足了那有多好
<ofan> 等你负担得起几万的了自然会想着去试试
<jiero> nyfair: 是原声么，不是remix？
<nyfair> jiero: 都有的
<jiero> 哦，没仔细看。
 * nyfair 还有个梦幻旋律的高级帐号，快1年没登录了，反正积分用不完放着也是浪费，别人自抓的稀货google能姑姑到的可以找我要
 * happyaron 用手机当mp3的路过
<jiero> 。
<MeaCulpa> ..
<jiero> 说明这货每天作充电准备。
 * jiero 觉得 MeaCulpa 不听音乐。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 何以见得？
 * jiero 感觉感觉
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我已到达不听之听的境界
<MeaCulpa> 车里一般2-3张CD轮换
<MeaCulpa> 平时基本不听
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 所谓默听，就是记住旋律，想要音乐的时候回想那旋律即可，不需要播放
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, easyfm
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<jiero> 神人啊。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 而我已经超出这个境界，想要音乐的时候我回放的是当时听的时候的心境，而不是旋律本身了
<nyfair> 默听这技能我也有啊
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我已经是下一层了
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 菊苣求指导
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 已经完全超脱与音乐了
<jiero> 。。。我能做的是直接音乐扁平话，简单地说就是掌握着是否被音乐吸引的开关
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 简单啊，比如想起某时候见到的一个妹子，就会想起想那妹子的时候听的一首歌，然后又会想起自己听那歌的时候的感觉
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 一层一层抽象下去
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你是记忆拼凑法。。。
<jiero> 篡改记忆啊。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 植入
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，篡改，再享受自己的记忆
 * kingbo 今天晚上回家准备搞我的EA6500，看看openwrt怎么样
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我本就是唯心主义者嘛，世间万物都是为我心情服务
<nyfair> 以前有人跟我说抽象画，说画家想表达悲伤的情感，会画个在哭泣的人。然后把人这个形体抽掉，仍然能看这幅画的人感到悲伤，那就是抽象画了
 * kingbo 求openwrt注意事项
<ofan> 最高境界就是出现幻听，高保真lool
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我很小就听流行乐了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 幻听只是听觉级别的，我们这是幻觉记忆，早就剥离了听觉
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Deja Vu 你地明白
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 那个一般是过度劳累导致的
<ofan> 精神衰弱
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 哪怕我小时候没听过，我都可以把新音乐植入到我小时候的回忆
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我小时候喜欢摇滚啊，尤其Gn'R, 那时候就是流行乐，大学生都听那个
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 没事说什么法文
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 是法国人没事不让别人用其他语言搞名词
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 后来买磁带，5块四，国内
<freeflying> kingbo, 没毛注意的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 但是磁带都要引进的，太狭窄了，直到有一天有了个discman, 有走私打口碟
<ofan> jiero: 来玩这游戏把 http://store.steampowered.com/app/233250
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Planetary Annihilation on Steam
 * MeaCulpa Hates Steam
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 好像多年来我最喜欢的是R.E.M.
<nyfair> ofan: 60美刀这种不怎么值吧
<nyfair> 60美刀已经能买大作了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 聊音乐我是停不下来的，只是这里没人聊而已
<ofan> nyfair: 看着很好玩
<ofan> 大作!=好玩
<nyfair> ofan: 对，但是大作里好玩的概率比非大作要高
<ofan> nyfair: 谁说的
<MeaCulpa> 单机游戏没几个好玩
<ofan> 难道你只玩大作？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 可联机
<ofan> rts没联机就失败了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我不玩RTS
<nyfair> ofan: 我连18x,roguelike和骨灰级的dom都玩，怎么可能只玩大作
<MeaCulpa> 毫无感觉
<ofan> nyfair: 我基本只玩indie
<MeaCulpa> rts还不如去玩策略游戏...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我也喜欢大作
<MeaCulpa> indie没意思
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你是记忆拼凑法。。。。。。
<ofan> 大作基本没多少乐趣
<jiero> ofan: 这个。比 zero-k有意思在哪里？
<nyfair> 说起来，demon master chris的汉化我还在拖，作死啊
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 个人喜好
<nyfair> ofan: 少女卷轴
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 就是
<ofan> jiero: 可以占领星球，看trailer
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 嗯。我完全没研究。
<ofan> 有点像最高指挥官
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 要是有时间我还是玩黄暴力卷轴
<ofan> jiero: 画面也比zero-k好多了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: indie没底蕴
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 你错了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 大作一般扯的比较大
<jiero> ofan: 。难道星球对打？
 * MeaCulpa 玩过的最牛的是Dwarf Fortress
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 玩过么，DF?
<ofan> jiero: 差不多，有点像开放式
<nyfair> 其实我一直想自己做dlsite小黄油赚钱
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 玩过
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 这游戏牛逼啊
<jiero> ofan: 。。。那和zerok没啥太区别。。。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我有一年玩的不能自拔
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 每天就在那里处心积虑的岩浆烫精灵
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 一般吧，RPG地牢类的不太喜欢
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不是地牢...
<nyfair> ofan: 不是rpg
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 哎，和你没法说了
<ofan> 怎么不是
<MeaCulpa> DF 是平面造房子，survival game
<MeaCulpa> rpg...你造的房子可以导出成地图然后进去玩rpg...
<ofan> 一样，都是地牢RPG
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 还是摇乳滚动条好玩
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 说那么多干嘛，不都是一个游戏
 * MeaCulpa 不停的下载不同的mod, 不停的解决冲突，然后各种yy...
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • chorme下telnet命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450054 windows下telnet://127.0.0.1:2001可以打开诸如putty等工具，在ubuntu下刚开始可以，一段时间后，发现点不开了 统计信息: 发表于 由 fishlit — 2013-10-14 14:58
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 蜥蜴人才是正道
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 啧啧...你口味...
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 是你脑补人外
<MeaCulpa> 膝盖中了一箭...
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 要人外就来帮我忙汉化demon master chris
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 没兴趣，我中文烂，高考不及格，著名的啊Q正传 “革命党人穿白衣白甲是为了夜间便于标示统一行动” 答案选择者
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 英语高考选择题全对英译中全错
<adam8157> ...
<nyfair> 话说，巨硬的待遇怎么样？
<MeaCulpa> 应该很好吧
<nyfair> 应该？
<MeaCulpa> 具体不知，只是看LinkedIn上好多
<MeaCulpa> 好多Scrumm Master
<MeaCulpa> 养的起那么多吃干饭的单位，不会茶吧
<palomino|working> :o
<MeaCulpa> s/茶/差
<palomino|working> 混战大师
<ofan> nyfair: 不低
<adam8157> 巨硬不够自由, 上网都必须用IE内核
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ...
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<ofan> adam8157: 。。不是吧
<nyfair> ofan: 我考虑的不是总共的高低，而是每天上班几小时所带来的性价比
<adam8157> ofan: 是的
 * adam8157 我司实际时薪貌似不错
<ofan> nyfair: 一周40小时
<nyfair> adam8157: ie内核没什么不好啊
<roylez> adam8157: 我的offer呢？
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<nyfair> adam8157: 还是贵社好
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽威武
<ofan> tenzu: 疼教授
<adam8157> nyfair: 我是vimperator成瘾者
<tenzu> ofan: 呕饭
<adam8157> roylez: hr没找你?
<roylez> tenzu: 从屎坑子里爬出来了？
<ofan> tenzu: 推荐的dt880不错
<roylez> adam8157: 木有啊
<adam8157> nyfair: 周末去面试你?
<nyfair> adam8157: vim我只会一条dd
<nyfair> adam8157: 想得没
<roylez> nyfair: 你起码得会用 .
<tenzu> roylez: 没，除了每天洗尿布擦屎意外，还得看二重三角级数解法，还得给下学期的engineering mechanics备课
<roylez> nyfair: . 帮你更有效率的 dd
<nyfair> roylez: 不会，一律nano解决
<tenzu> ofan: 你是真壕
<ofan> tenzu: 。。
<tenzu> ofan: 我们做朋友吧
 * adam8157 刚把重要的几个密码换了一圈, 加了盐, 提防偷窥我scripts的
<roylez> adam8157: 你的script打印出来给我擦屎都不够格啊
<tenzu> LOL
<ofan> 。。
<ofan> 前op们掐架了
<adam8157> =,= 老区人民还没有普及卫生纸哦
<freeflying> huntxu, 咋把wifi和ovs接起来来呢
<nyfair> adam8157: 贵司哪来的适合我的工作，而且你一个做技术的怎么面试我做忽悠的
<adam8157> nyfair: 忽悠的工作也有啊, 温拿的工作都是忽悠
<nyfair> adam8157: 你们这些壕才是温拿
<nyfair> 说起来，mark这个大忽悠是靠什么起家的？
<freeflying> nyfair, 你都不知道人靠啥发家的就说人大忽悠
<freeflying> nyfair, 年轻人啊，风大，当心闪了你的小舌头
<adam8157> nyfair: 卖专利
<ofan> nyfair, 年轻人啊，风大，当心闪了你的小舌头
<freeflying> adam8157, 你又瞎忽悠了，他那里是买专利了啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 卖
<ofan> mark记得是创立了doubleclick
<ofan> 做广告挺赚钱
<adam8157> ?
<ofan> adam8157: 说你们的大boss
<adam8157> ofan: 和doubleclick没啥关系吧...
<nyfair> 舌头神马的，多prpr就不闪了
<adam8157> Shuttleworth founded Thawte in 1995, which specialised in digital certificates and Internet security and then sold it to VeriSign in December 1999, earning R 3.5 billion (about US$ 575 million at the time).[11]
<huntxu> freeflying: 沒試過，可以嗎？wifi網卡不是好多都不能promisc的麽
<ofan> 哦 那就是记错了
<freeflying> huntxu, 是啊，我又不想搞个nat来转
<happyaron> adam8157: 这是卖ssl证书的吧
<MeaCulpa> ...
<tenzu> happyaron: 寄生茸
<jusss> 好热闹呀
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ..
<happyaron> tenzu: 寄生疼？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 咋了?
<jusss> tenzu: 你有孩子了？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没啥
<jusss> tenzu: 整天换尿布
<huntxu> freeflying: 如果你的無線網卡能promisc，貌似直接接上可以？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/zNkttvT.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: 跟北京比如何 http://i.imgur.com/zNkttvT.jpg
<huntxu> freeflying: 不知道ovs裏面有沒做限制只支持eth的
<adam8157> roylez: 你来感受感受就知道了
<freeflying> huntxu, ovs肯定不管，主要是wifi不支持
<huntxu> freeflying: 換塊支持的無線網卡
<sujx> 在设置grub时，出现unknow command gfxmode 怎么办？
<freeflying> huntxu, 没那个无线网卡支持吧
<gfrog> freeflying: T_T
<gfrog> freeflying: 还是上不去网，妈蛋。
<ofan> sujx: 没加载mod?
<sujx> 已经加载了
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/a1YiNKj.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Actias_luna
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: Actias luna - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<happyaron> gfrog: 你肿么了
<gfrog> happyaron: 网上不去，擦
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这妖蛾子没嘴巴，都是饿死的...
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<happyaron> gfrog: ubuntu？
<roylez> gfrog: 基渣
<gfrog> happyaron: 哪有那个SSID了，现在哪个都连不上。
<freeflying> gfrog, 连756
<freeflying>  gfrog 不至于查到你这种程度啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 被薅下来了，在那reset呢。
<ofan> 一群基佬，都不给新人解决问题
<roylez> ofan: http://i.imgur.com/8zW7i3p.gif
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/gif
<ofan> ，，
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 飞蛾很多都这样吧`
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://imgur.com/ukLM59d
<iMadper> sujx: GRUB has its own gory details. When it's broken, it's hard to get thing right.
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ GO DIEGO GO - Imgur
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 这里有几人有兴趣，能力，意愿去解决grub问题的...
<nyfair> 有钱拿？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 擦Diego
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 放两年前我会去解决，不过现在很久没折腾linux了
<iMadper> sujx: We can just skip it. By using efi stub.
<roylez> nyfair: http://i.imgur.com/kvuYt4d.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有白人议员叫嚣现在连小孩子产业都被西班牙裔把持
<ofan> nyfair: 要钱来这里干嘛？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没错啊，我都想学西班牙语了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助！安装ubuntu到U盘一直显示如下错误，请高人帮忙！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450055 我用虚拟机安装ubuntu到U盘，准备让U盘独立运行ubuntu,装了几天了总是不成功，我创建了/分区和/swap分区，分别为8G和4G，但是安装的时候总是显示第五分区的一个EXT4文件系统挂载到/swap上失败（我没分五个
<^k^> ─> 区，为什么显示第五区），下面有截图，重新分区还是这个错误，忽略后继续安装系统长时间没有动静， …
<nyfair> 因为linux论坛上都是潜在的不用给工资的员工啊
<sujx> 恩，tks
<ofan> nyfair: 不用给你工资？
<roylez> nyfair: http://i.imgur.com/i0fKdSY.jpg
<jusss> adam8157: C-a S把屏幕分成2半，然后怎么合起来呀
<adam8157> jusss: 忘了 我很少分割...
<ofan> jusss: screen?
<jusss> adam8157: 这个分割有用吗？
<jusss> ofan: 恩
<ofan> jusss: 换tmux我告诉你
<jusss> ofan: ...
<iMadper> jusss: 推出某一个, 就行了. C-d
<jusss> iMadper: 嗯
<jusss> iMadper: C-d把screen退了。。。
<iMadper> ............
<iMadper> jusss: 这么弱.. 换byobu吧
<MeaCulpa> haha
<jusss> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 直接Q吧
 * gfrog 一天都木wifi，苦逼透了。
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 这个分屏有什么用处呀？
<happyaron> gfrog: 接有限
<happyaron> 有线
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 看的多呗
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 下面是空白呀？能看到啥
<jusss> 该上课了。。。
<jiero> gfrog_not_here: 带个盒子发射
<nyfair> 119: 名無しさん＠１３周年 2013/10/13(日) 23:28:20.84 ID:bPsshNhh0
<nyfair> 日本→化粧
<nyfair> 韓国→整形
<nyfair> 中国→フォトショップ
<nyfair> この公式は試験に出るぞ覚えておけよ！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> wtf
<nyfair> 哈哈哈哈，把东亚三国黑出翔了
<MeaCulpa> 东亚三国
<freeflying> huntxu, 话说你那天的补丁自己没测吧
 * gfrog 妈蛋，终于好了。
<gfrog> huntxu: 胡须
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> adam8157: 原来是插错口了。
<nyfair> 日本→化妆
<nyfair> 韩国→整形
<nyfair> 中国→PS
<nyfair> 这个公式考试时会考的哦，大家都记好了！！！！！
<adam8157> gfrog: .... ssid是啥
<nyfair> 就是这个意思
<freeflying> gfrog, 乃太有才了
<adam8157> nyfair: 大赞
<gfrog> adam8157: ap名儿
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 智商测试？
<gfrog> freeflying: 不是我的错啊。
<gfrog> nyfair: 女王。
<freeflying> gfrog, 没辙，办公室没人懂网络，就可看你的了
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 不不，这是真相帝的吐槽
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 我才懒得碰，渣渣一样的，沾上就跑不了了。
<freeflying> lol
<MeaCulpa> 席说韩国人连舌头都整，说话更卷点
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • [求助]ubuntu13.04遇到一个奇怪的现象，关于窗口最小化 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450057 经过多次尝试，发现只要桌面有且只有一个窗口的时候，点击最小化就会出现桌面卡住的情况，这时点击任何位置均没响应，必须用键盘alt+tab或者alt+f2等组合让桌面有所动作，界面才会刷新。 系统是装在vmware9上
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 乃又道听途说了吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总，lxc-create的时候ubuntu的是写版本号还是写codename来着？
<freeflying> codename
<gfrog> freeflying: 果然。
<roylez> adam8157: 妈蛋，天太热了
<freeflying> gfrog, vagrant-lxc我这里报错
<adam8157> roylez: 来帝都, 凉快
<gfrog> freeflying: 那东西有啥好处啊？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 宁冻死不来
<freeflying> gfrog, 貌似没，好管理？
<roylez> adam8157: 毒气吸不起啊
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 18摸有职位不
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 没
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying 记不住U的那坨坨codename肿么破……
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 貌似没人敢招人，怕被老美打
<gfrog> freeflying: 那不如是是docker呢，最近这么火爆，哈哈。
<freeflying> gfrog, lts啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 我刚开始也记不住...
<roylez> gfrog: 脑残无药可救啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 要么你移民印度
<gfrog> freeflying: 就记上一个lts？
<gfrog> roylez: 真的，得电。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 话说是我屏蔽了还是啥，很久没收到ERBP
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 印度还是算了，能survive?
<gfrog> adam8157: 有diet了，756
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没了啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 赞!!!
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 开玩笑啊，招毛人
<MeaCulpa> roylez: hehe
<freeflying> gfrog, 你昨天尝出了几种口味
<adam8157> roylez: 贵司不招人了啊?
<gfrog> freeflying: 昨天？ 尝啥？
<roylez> adam8157: sales在招
<freeflying> gfrog, 昨儿不是环北京吗
<gfrog> freeflying: …… 没出去，家里蹲来着
 * MeaCulpa Facebook profile已经跳槽到Indian Business Machines
<gfrog> freeflying: 看了遍疯狂出租车，我发现以前竟然漏了一集
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 看到了，赞
<freeflying> gfrog, 美剧？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: GMU Java Developer (5 headcounts)	TSS	Shanghai	6	RMB3000-4500	GTS-0559506
<gfrog> freeflying: 法国那个。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: java的狗都只给b6了
<MeaCulpa> Java Dev..
<MeaCulpa> 架构师~
<roylez> MeaCulpa: GTS只有TSS在招人，估计是新拉的队伍
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那些都是外包的横货，13 mon 薪水
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你看上去是b6, 其实只有13mon
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa 求double
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 现在和18摸 开价要讲年薪了
<roylez> adam8157: 搭你妹
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 妈的我还求dbl呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 换个思路想
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 乃看现在的hpux
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, cost减一半
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 等POWER被EMC消灭以后，10年以后我们就是少数派专家了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这思路不好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我估计消灭也就2年
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 现在hpux开的很高的
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 那你要看看cobol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 都是不敢扔机器的主
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 可惜我hpux只能吹吹...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 淘汰领域的好处就是，狗都灭了，只剩干活的了
<freeflying> gfrog, 第一名，从牌楼到山顶停车场，用时38min左右，从牌楼到涧沟村，28min30s。
<freeflying> gfrog, nnd，看不了东方红
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: power被emc消灭是啥意思……
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 求科普和八卦啊
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 就是没市场了呗
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 哦
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, EMC要被我大OS干掉
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿买个国内vpn吧，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: -_-! 你那大OS...
<freeflying> lol
<happyaron> ...
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, openstack啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 没前途
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 前途大大的
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 没看 roylez 都要投奔我司了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 投奔和前途没关系啊，有机会我也投奔的
<eexpress> roylez: 你又跳？
<freeflying> cao 无节操啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 唇红齿白微胖实在的忽悠，你们招不
<roylez> eexpress: C家没人要啊
<eexpress> freeflying: 这话真？
<eexpress> roylez: 你不是喜欢soho嘛
<freeflying> eexpress, 他要来
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 200斤你好意思说微胖....
<freeflying> eexpress, 他想来
<eexpress> 哦。这真壮大了
<freeflying> lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 微嘛
<roylez> eexpress: C家也是soho啊
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 你妹的，你也好意思
<eexpress> roylez: 没吧。就ff可以soho吧
 * adam8157 等壮大了就得明哲保身了...
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 200斤还说微胖
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 马上昆山到张江比我家到张江都快了
<eexpress> adam8157: 你紧张啥
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 马上我每天上班头2小时是吧交通费赚回来...
<freeflying> adam8157, 早上给你老板介绍了个
<adam8157> freeflying: 光头?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 出门去了....你跟他们这群慢慢聊...
<freeflying> adam8157, 搞openRISC的
<freeflying> adam8157, 茶总还没去忽悠
<adam8157> freeflying: openrisc 我咋觉得有点熟悉啊
<freeflying> lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 妈的真爽
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 你也在家了？
<MeaCulpa> freeflying:不在
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 跟乐乐学
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 按照你的体重，可以申请soho
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 他那活好
<eexpress> 避免交通柱塞
<freeflying> lol
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我国又没残疾人专用
<eexpress> 我担心国内立交桥的沉重。hoho
<adam8157> eexpress: ...
<eexpress> adam8157: momo
<MeaCulpa> 帝都有高薪够我顿顿2斤驴肉的也好啊
<MeaCulpa> 掩面上下班，直扑肉店
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 减肥吧
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 为啥...
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 没任何理由啊
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 为了你的儿子
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 和他有毛关系...
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 你万一挂了，老婆跟人跑了没关系，儿子得养
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 减肥我才挂
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 儿子自己能养活自己
<MeaCulpa> 话说，我昨天终于搞了另一个北美的apple id
<MeaCulpa> 可以装那些google app了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 咋搞的
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<MeaCulpa> 就直接注册，payment method 选none
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 看了一圈除了hangout真的没im可用了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 罪恶之源还是香港app store开卖music
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 所以清洗掉了大陆人在港的帐号
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我还找apple 客服理论过..
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 啥叫大陆人在香港的账号
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你还facebook like 我profile change lol
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 多霸气
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 以前大陆信用卡可以办香港app store帐号
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 后来不给弄了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我给赶回大陆
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 恩，缩写帝要对得起自己
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 嗯，其实Indian Bullshit Motherfucker之类的更霸气。 lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 粗俗
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 粗俗绝不是我的风格
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你是需要视频吧
 * jiero 默默的刷掉 nokia 帐号。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 这样挺好，增进和美方员工感情
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总乃上午发给俺的书乃买了么？
<eexpress> gfrog: momo 以后你好多同志了
<gfrog> eexpress: 哈？
 * gfrog 金九银十啊
<ofan> http://imgur.com/gallery/LabxWWu
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ I has leaf. - Imgur
<jiero> ofan: 看到小熊猫我才知道小熊猫和浣熊一样大小
<jiero> 比猫大
<ofan> “Jesus, you could pick up satellite TV on those ears.” 哈哈哈哈
 * gfrog 神竟然跑了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 乃用啥手机
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 问题求助，如何能启动的时候不检测显示器？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450059 小弟刚刚接触UBUNTU，用着很好，不过我是用来当服务器，需要长期开机远程管理，其他问题都弄好了，结果发现。。。 不插显示器启动的时候硬盘转一下就不动了，已经确认是ubuntu自检的问题了，请问 如何才能让
<^k^> ─> UBUNTU启动的时候不检测显示器就启动起来？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 潭变123 — 2013-10-14 16:23
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 水果啊
<jiero> 水果大仙们。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: NB
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哈？
<adam8157> gfrog: 土壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃才是。
<adam8157> gfrog: 1000块的moto路过
<huntxu> freeflying: 當然，我又不用lxc
<freeflying> huntxu, 你连编译都没试啊
<freeflying> huntxu, 补丁里有明显错误
<huntxu> freeflying: lol
<huntxu> freeflying: 少寫了分號？
<freeflying> huntxu, 有个变量也错的
<huntxu> freeflying: 哪個，看不出來
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog_meeting> freeflying: huntxu lol
 * adam8157 diet coke 赛高
 * gfrog_meeting nick gfrog
<adam8157> ...
 * gfrog 妈蛋，糊涂了，随手敲/me
<adam8157> gfrog: 下次把密码发出来
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: .
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 帝都真有20oz Diet Coke?
<gfrog> adam8157: …… 密码自动输的，这个还不会错。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我买过1.几升的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 物美常年有
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ....
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那破物美都有？
<freeflying> huntxu, ovs里应该咋操作attach, 我还是打算把它改掉
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 尼玛... 帝都可以考虑了...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 是的..
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 握手
 * MeaCulpa 空气，天气，交通，妹子 都能忍了，只要有$$$和Diet Coke
<huntxu> freeflying: 沒內核態函數啊問題是 =.=
 * gfrog 妈蛋，到底把会拖黄了。
<gfrog> adam8157: ^
<huntxu> freeflying: 只能發信息給ovsdb-server，類json的東西。。。
 * gfrog 效率啊
<adam8157> lol
<huntxu> freeflying: 估計hack有機會成功 LOL
<freeflying> huntxu, 不是可以tls加密的吗
<huntxu> freeflying: 和attach無關啊，簡單講它只有用戶態的配置方式 =.=
<huntxu> freeflying: attach一個設備的過程是，用戶發信息給ovsdb-server，ovsdb-server再通知ovs-vswitchd
<huntxu> freeflying: 後面那部分鬼知道它都幹了什麽 =.=
 * adam8157 #nowplaying Skid Row - Holidays In The Sun
<jusss_away> MeaCulpa: 那个C-a S分屏后C-a Tab能切到下个屏幕，然后怎么没法输入？
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 不知道
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  17:21 
<MeaCulpa> jusss: C-a n 你就知道怎么回事了
<MeaCulpa> jusss: :)
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈，lts果然靠谱点，把会挂掉的功能禁用了。
<imtxc> 公司没签合同然后拖欠工资这事儿去哪处理哇？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 劳动仲裁
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 那个部门叫什么名字呢？
<adam8157> imtxc: 你现在公司不签合同的?
<imtxc> adam8157: 对啊，我认识一妹子就被坑了
<imtxc> adam8157: 没合同，欠了好几个月工资了……
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: dunno
<adam8157> imtxc: 现在的公司? 不是才去么你
<imtxc> adam8157: 不是我
<adam8157> imtxc: 你签合同了么?
<jusss> MeaCulpa: ...
<imtxc> adam8157: 签啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 啊, 可惜
<imtxc> ad
<imtxc> adam8157: 怎么了，有啥好事
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 下面的空白原来是给下个window流的
<adam8157> imtxc: 否则不就同甘共苦了么
<imtxc> adam8157: 我可以说我没欠
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 也算是一种设计...
<imtxc> 这样站在统一战线上，容易有共同语言吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 贵司原来这么黑
<imtxc> adam8157: 对啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 丢郭嘉背景的脸
<imtxc> adam8157: .....
<imtxc> adam8157: 我又没说是我啊……
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛还在开会，我的油钱...
<imtxc> adam8157: 蔽厂哪里有郭嘉的背景了。。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 咋不是哦
<imtxc> gfrog: 那天看到的萌妹子原来是隔壁客服部门的……
<gfrog_meeting> imtxc: momo
<imtxc> meeting 还摸人
<jusss__> MeaCulpa: 感觉分屏这个功能很好，
<jusss__> MeaCulpa: 能调整分屏的大小吗？
<jusss__> j
<jusss__> test
<jusss__> 我掉了？
<^k^> jusss__:点点点.  17:46 
<adam8157> roylez: http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/DeAVX0MM/Yd1U3.jpg
<adam8157> gfrog_meeting: http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/DeAVX0MM/Yd1U3.jpg
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • kde做得最好的linux发行版是哪个？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450060 如题，opensuse 、arch 、chakra 、debian 、linux mint等等，哪把kde做得最好？ （顺便问下chakra和arch选哪个好） 统计信息: 发表于 由 frozenx — 2013-10-14 17:23
<jusss__> .
<jusss__> MeaCulpa: screen能竖着切屏吗？
<jusss__>                                                                                                   
<jusss__> [root@localhost ~]#
<CyrusYzGTt> rm -rf /
<jusss__> CyrusYzGTt: ..
<jusss__> CyrusYzGTt: 你还或者
<jusss__> CyrusYzGTt: 2012你没被毁灭呀
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss__§ 本心已死
<jusss__> CyrusYzGTt: 下次末日是啥时候呀
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss__§ 2012被我修改时间了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 修复ubuntu启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450061 用efi模式装了ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso，更新BIOS后发现进不了桌面了，有什么办法修复启动吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 freezhuang — 2013-10-14 18:05
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss__§ 看科技新闻就知道
<jusss__> CyrusYzGTt: 你用screen吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss__§ 不用，但是安装了 ,, gentoo 的习惯
<jusss__> CyrusYzGTt: 新闻上整天都是关于女人的事情
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss__§ 关注一下 陨石 彗星 这些方面的新闻就清楚了，
<jusss__> CyrusYzGTt: 人类什么时候能登陆火星？
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss__§ 将地球上危害人类或者地球生灵的外星生命驱赶或者消灭
<jusss__> CyrusYzGTt: 我前段时间看了火星任务，jjjjjjj
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss__§ 那就看看 木卫二报告
<jusss__> CyrusYzGTt: 期待 地心引力
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss__§ 期待 三体
<jusss__> CyrusYzGTt: 葛优演的三体？lol
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss__§ 硬科幻小说
<jusss__> CyrusYzGTt: 三体估计是没有人会拍的
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss__§ 不过如果能够将某些因数去除，将会很好看
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu创始人：苹果将会合并Mac和iPhone http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450062 Canonical创始人Mark Shuttleworth宣称，苹果将会沿着Ubuntu的道路，合并iPhone和MacBook产品线。 Shuttleworth表示，对试图在桌面和智能手机间架起桥梁的Ubuntu Edge项目集资的失败非常失望，但又对用户的踊跃支持而非常兴奋。 他认为Ubunt
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss__§ 不跟你聊了，看AV中
<jusss__> CyrusYzGTt: .
<jusss__> CyrusYzGTt: 看谁的
<jiero> 戴着帽子听耳机，免得夹着头疼
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 看来我的耳朵距离头顶突起的骨头太远
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 寻求指点：基于python的毕业设计如何选题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450063 python水平一般，要开始为毕业设计选题了，怕随便选了做不出来问题就大发了 诸位有什么指教？ 可否推荐一些有参考性的建议 拜谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 晒晒太阳吹吹风 — 2013-10-14 18:45
<ofan> ^k^: http://www.acfun.tv/
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ AcFun弹幕视频网 - 天下漫友是一家
<ofan> nnnd
<leemeng0x61> ls
<mao121> 我想问一下，这有将bt5工具装到ubuntu13.04的哥们吗？
<jusss_away>  
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 国内的源服务器，是不是都挂了？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450066 sohu，163，都链接不上了。 有人也只有吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahwad — 2013-10-14 20:26
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • ubuntu 13.10 nautilus 这个bug还存在？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450067 ubuntu 13.10 nautilus 文件浏览器 最左边这个导航栏是bug吗？我是在中文状态下，点击导航栏，然后就开始抖了！抖啊抖，抖啊抖。。。详细可以参考我上传的视频，我也不知道怎么描述了。视频还没转码成功，稍后补上。 统计信息
<^k^> ─> : 发表于 由 pjh07 — 2013-10-14 20:29
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 软件和文档翻译 • Gambas 文档翻译指南 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450068 Gambas是什么？ ： http://gambasdoc.org/help/doc/whatisgambas?zh Gambas是一个全特征的对象语言和基于一个BASIC解释器的开发环境。遵循GNU公共许可协议发布。其体系结构的灵感大量来源于Visual Basic和Java。 Gambas 中文文档 ： http://gambasdoc.org/help?zh 本文档
<happyaron> iMadper: 出来吹水
<happyaron> gfrog_meeting: gfrog_not_here 出来吹水
<iMadper> happyaron:  [jbd2/sda3-8]  是啥进程?
<iMadper> happyaron: 快说呀, 要命了.
<happyaron> iMadper: ext的journal？
<iMadper> happyaron: 一直写入6mb/s
<happyaron> iMadper: kernel version?
<happyaron> ext4?
<iMadper> happyaron: 3.11-rc5
<iMadper> happyaron: 是的, ext4
<iMadper> happyaron: 刚tmd的升级内核说看看, 就这样了.
<happyaron> iMadper: pm 出问题了？
<iMadper> happyaron: 不知道呀... 我先研究一下
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 不过新内核总得有你这样的人来测试，要不然我这种等现成的就sb了。
<happyaron> ofan: 出来吹水
<iMadper> happyaron: 我工作是啥?
<happyaron> iMadper: 不知道啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 我连3.12-rc5今天都跑了
<iMadper> happyaron: 3.12rc1的bug我也报过... 我都是用最新内核的
<happyaron> iMadper: kernel qe？
<iMadper> happyaron: 是呀
<iMadper> happyaron: 我以前跟蛋蛋是同事的呀
<happyaron> iMadper: 好吧，g4u
<iMadper> happyaron: 认识郭旭吗?
<happyaron> iMadper: 不认识
<iMadper> happyaron: 我也不认识..
<happyaron> ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我为了安装N卡官方驱动，在tty下删除了图形界面，现在ubuntu登录不了了。求助！！！在线等！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450070 我为了安装nvidia的官方驱动，选择在图形界面下ctrl +alt +f1进入tty1，然后输入apt-get remove xserver-xorg xorg,为了killall -9 xorg 关闭Xserver，然后就发生了系统死机了。接着强行关
<^k^> ─> 机后，ubuntu不能进入系统了。请各位大神，好心帮帮忙啊！！！！！我是否可以进入命令行界面然后通过 …
<iMadper> happyaron: 叫了半天, 只有我在吹水, 你真失败..
<happyaron> iMadper: 我咋没吹
<iMadper> happyaron: :-)
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 13.10的unity顶部面板空白，啥都没有 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450071 如题所示，本来想升级到gnome 3.10，后来出现问题后赶紧降级到gnome 3.8，但是结果是unity的顶部面板存在，上面的indicator什么的一个都没有。 请问该怎么办啊？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zf123 — 2013-10-14 21:22
 * iMadper 蔽组要低水平实习生了~
<iMadper> happyaron: 有没有讲一些c语言进阶技术的书籍?
<happyaron> iMadper: 语言的问题不要问我……
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ...
<eexpress> iMadper: 从娃娃起步？
<iMadper> eexpress: 蛙蛙?
<eexpress> gfrog_meeting: 有人叫你
<centerpoint> 大家好
<^k^> centerpoint:点点点.  21:38 
<centerpoint> 好久没来这里了
<centerpoint> kk 还在
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 搞不定了,求BT5_r3_禁用独显并更新集显驱动的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450072 型号:as5741 显卡:gt520m+intel集显 版本:backtrack5 r3(基于ubuntu10.04) 问题: 由于ubuntu版本较老, 无法安装bumblebee: 加bumblebee的ppa的source.list会补上一个lucid, 就无法找到相应的bumblebee了~ 想源码编译, 但发现不仅仅是装完bumb
<^k^> ─> lebee就ok了, 还要相关的什么dkms, 相关nvidia驱动神马的~ 由于没有/sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo目录, 就没试vgaswitch …
<jiero> 买什么鼠标？
<jiero> 还是没下单啊。适应表面最好无线，大鼠标，不要太高 dpi，灵敏度高。
 * jiero 踢 alpha080 一脚
<jiero> 全是用图的。。。
<jiero> 废物网站。
<jiero> 冻死了。。。
<jiero> 竟然不到24度。
<jiero> 冻死了。。。1cm厚的被窝里哆嗦
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 问一下，这个配置可以安装Ubuntu吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450079 操作系统：Windows 8.1 专业版 (Build 9600), 64-bit 主板：华硕 P43SJ 显示器：通用即插即用监视器 处理器：Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz 双核 内存：6.00 GB 硬盘：西部数据 显卡：NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M (1024 MB) 声卡：NVIDIA High Definition A
<^k^> ─> udio NVIDIA Virtual Audio Device (Wave Extensible) (WDM) High Definition Audio 设备 统计信息: 发表于 由 年华七瑾 — 2013-10-1 …
<jiero> ￥9.9 408g 巧克力包邮哈。
<wpah> 9.9这是什么巧克力呀，哈哈
<wpah> 能吃么
<jiero> wpah: 什么松露巧克力
<jiero> wpah: 这玩意 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.w5003-4153204875.2.eUWcLY&id=20250554464&rn=4b7c401b81f1f3cb35d50b5109e798cd&scene=taobao_shop
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 爱卜娜巧克力 8口味408手工松露黑巧克力 礼盒零食包邮-tmall.com天猫
<Guest71503> gebjgd: da ge bang bang mang
<alvin_rxg> Guest71503: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *2'ja:r7*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<Guest71503> gebjgd: wo shi jackness
<Guest71503> gebjgd: wo tong guo grub2 jin ru le ming ling hang jie mian  xian zai ru he anzhuang xjiemian
<Guest71503> iMadper: boss help me i remove the xserver-xorg xorg how to install the xserver while i am in the tty
<Guest71503> iMadper: boss help i have only half an hour
<Guest71503> who can help me
<Guest71503> the sudo apt-get install failed
<Guest71503> i succeded
<jackness> ubuntu
<jackness> 真是好系统
<jackness> 我删除了图形界面 结果 上网一搜
<jackness> 立马解决问题了
<jackness> iMadper, 我这次靠自己的力量 在删除图形界面之后 自己在grub2里面改了设置进入了命令行界面 然后把x界面安装上了
<jackness> 我第一感觉到自豪了
<wpah> 我用archlinux
<jackness> 我成功啦
<jackness> 哈哈哈哈
<jackness> 哈哈哈
<jackness> 菜鸟也开心
<jackness> gebjgd, 大神，你今天不理我啦 我今天很开心 昨天把系统搞坏了
<alpha080> jiero: 踹你一腿，安心地去睡觉了
<jackness> gebjgd, 不过官方驱动依然没安装上 还请指教
<root____3> meiren shuohuale a
<jackness> 晚安 各位
<psychologe> hhh
<h1001> .,.,.,..
 * jiong 
<gebjgd> 來咯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 晚上吃啥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 泡到越南妹子了麼
<knownbad> 估计没。
<knownbad> 看他把新鲜的肉等成了肉干了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 哈哈
<gebjgd> knownbad: 中午吃的啥
<knownbad> 大概 McDonald's .
<gebjgd> knownbad: 擦  垃圾啊
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你們公司就喂你這些東西
<knownbad> 只有星期五是公司餐。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 可憐的娃
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我們公司都不管飯
<knownbad> 那还吹个屁。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 德國就這樣  但是起碼有全民醫保
<knownbad> 没说美国好，只混口饭吃。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 半个鱼香肉丝
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 吃的夠好的啊
<knownbad> 没越南河粉好吃。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 哈哈
<knownbad> 都快毕业了连河粉汤都没喝到。
<gebjgd> debian大升級
<knownbad> 7.2？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不是 raspi的也升級
<knownbad> 忽略。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 50多個包吧
<gebjgd> knownbad: 當然升級了
<knownbad> 我没。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 還有內核升級
<knownbad> 我又没 raspherry.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 所有的版本都升級了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 傻
<knownbad> 没啊，刚刚才 dist-upgrade.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 6到7？
<knownbad> No, Debian 7.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 反正我這裏有
<knownbad> 可能还没 sync up.
<gebjgd> 重啓raspi
<gebjgd> 擦  得拔掉個硬盤
<gebjgd> 準備這玩意不能正常重啓
<gebjgd> quit
<gebjgd> 還好 回來咯
<gebjgd> knownbad: bb還是渣
<knownbad> 渣人用渣渣
<gebjgd> knownbad: 滾
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你以爲我願意用這個垃圾
<gebjgd> knownbad: 聯想的手機不錯
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老婆用的很舒服
<knownbad> Lenovo 企图买 HTC.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 好事
<gebjgd> knownbad: lenovo的做工不錯
<gebjgd> @Scswga：我今年22岁，有北京户籍，是北京市民。我有户口本和身份证。可是我从来没有过选民证。正值开人大会，我查阅了《中华人民共和国选举法》，只有三种人不给选民证：1.未满十八周岁，2.被剥夺政治权利的罪犯，3.精神病患者。前两项我都不是，看来只有第3项了。
<knownbad> 以 Thinkpad 的后续来看一般。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 還行了 tp還是可以的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 起碼別的機器的鍵盤不給力
<gebjgd> @kevinchain：最近在酒店挖掘新技能，晚上在走廊里溜达，听到有房间里有妹子呻吟的声音，就过去敲敲门喊一句：客房打扫。里面就安静了。不过最近发现找个比较集中的走廊，怒吼一声：贱人你跟那个男人在哪个房间，给我滚出来！喊完就去大厅喝杯咖啡，默默的看着很快就有很多人匆匆忙忙出来结账走了。
<gebjgd> @王掰掰：客机坠落海面，乘务员让乘客从滑梯上下海，乘客不敢，空姐求助于机长，机长迅速搞定，空姐问其故，机长曰：对美国人说这是冒险，对英国人说这是荣誉，对法国人说这很浪漫，对德国人说这是规定，对日本人说这是命令，就好了。机长还说：中国人太容易搞掂啦，告诉他是免费的即可。
<gebjgd> @一土王：为了参加高端活动，我这一年狂看美剧练习口语。今天在国际论坛上，主持人让我说两句感想。我清清嗓子，自信满满大声地说：Everybody Don't move！drop u weapon，Put u hand on head，now！Shut up！R u kidding me？get on u knees！damn it！没想到他们为我纯正流利的美式发音感动的举手跪了一地！
<gebjgd> knownbad: 關鍵問題是國外的牌子沒幾個
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有dual sim的
<knownbad> 我也觉得奇怪，似乎 dual sim 是中国的专利？   有人事情没？
<knownbad> 申请
<gebjgd> knownbad: mtk給力
<gebjgd> knownbad: 支持自動開關機器
<knownbad> 妈特靠？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 臺灣的 你個傻
<gebjgd> knownbad: mediatk
<gebjgd> knownbad: mediatek
<knownbad> 晶片公司？
<knownbad> 哦，就上次争论的低电流待机。
<^k^> 05:05
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:05
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-15
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有没有打了ck补丁内核的PPA源？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450080 机器比较渣，每次都要花4-5小时编译 另外问一下针对cpu优化，只是cpu family里选中amd或intel就行了吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cenjianneng — 2013-10-15 2:43
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu系统，浏览器有哪些？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450126 中文 迷尔型 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-15 8:18
<icesword> 有人吗
<^k^> icesword:点点点.  08:22 
<icesword> ……
<icesword> 这机器人骚情我
<abinex> 它看上你了
<icesword> :o
<icesword> 话说大家都用的什么字体啊 什么字体好看
<icesword> !字体
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 好久没有来了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450128 好久没有来了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yunqiao1 — 2013-10-15 8:57
<kingbo> 早安
<vipzrx> zao
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu系统，浏览器有哪些？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450126 中文 迷尔型 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-15 8:18
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新房一生 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450129 新房一生新房一生新房一生新房一生新房一生新房一生 统计信息: 发表于 由 opop111000 — 2013-10-15 9:11
<MeaCulpa> .
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 联想的ubuntu的软件源的地址是多少? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450131 我买的thinkpad，默认是ubuntu系统，我记得默认的时候源里面是有几个是lenovo的源，但是我后来重装了系统，忘记记下了。这个地址谁的电脑默认也是ubuntu的麻烦给我一下。对，随便问一下，怎么修复recovery（从bios进入，直接
<^k^> ─> 进入recvoery的（是默认的ubuntu不是windows））(开机bios启动菜单就有个进入ubuntu和ubuntu recovery（类似联想window …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • SOS!!怎么恢复显示状态栏和启动器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450135 今儿早上开机之后进入桌面之后一看就只有壁纸和桌面的图标了， 昨天按论坛里说的彻底卸载了wine，但是昨天还好好的， 今儿不知道怎么回事就成这样了， 求助啊~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 stone_st — 2013-10-15 9:29
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 如何让360等国产双核浏览器访问我的网页时自动使用webkit模式 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450136 我发现360安全浏览器访问我的网页（以及其它不少网页时）会默认跳到兼容模式，导致我的CSS显示错乱。但是访问当当、新浪这些网页时却默认用上了“极速”模式（webkit内核），不知道它是靠什么
<^k^> ─> 来选择的？我想让它访问我的网页时也自动使用webkit内核，而不是IE内核 统计信息: 发表于 由 billzt — 2013 …
<jiero> 早安
<Niac> zao
<chenxiongfei> goodmorning
<icesword> 早早
<icesword> 豆腐脑 胡辣汤
<lucky___> 问个老问题
<lucky___> win8.1如何读取ubuntu分区文件？
<imtxc> 早， test
<icesword>  …
<jiero> lucky___: 虚拟机linux复制给windows
<jiero> lucky___: 别问我，/ignore
<lucky___> jiero: 我是双系统
 * jiero 抱抱 imtxc
<imtxc> jiero: momo
<jiero> imtxc: 我经过5分钟练习，已经可以从5米外手掷羽毛球集中瓶盖了。
<jiero> 击中
<imtxc> jiero: ...... 无聊成这样了？
<jiero> imtxc: 靠，你听音乐不无聊？
<jiero> imtxc: 以前树上挂着东西都由我搞下来。
<imtxc> jiero: 我早上还没下地铁呢，mp3 没电了
<jiero> imtxc: 鼠标鼠标
<jiero> imtxc: 我要买鼠标，什么壕？
<jiero> imtxc: 买了庞中华字帖发现是1988年8月第二版，2013年4月第2版第 44次印刷。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 不知道啊
<jiero> lol
<imtxc> jiero: 我也有本
<jiero> imtxc: 反正才2元。
<jiero> imtxc: 以前7分钱
<jiero> 这物价
<imtxc> jiero: 我忘记我买的时候多少钱了
<jiero> imtxc: 鼠标你用啥？
<jiero> 推荐个鼠标啊。要不激光要不双飞燕
<lucky___> jiero: 再问你一个简单的问题
<lucky___> jiero: 那个音乐视频的根目录文件夹名字叫什么
<imtxc> jiero: 双飞鸟
<jiero> imtxc: 关键是我不喜欢鼠标垫，到处不平整表面用
<jiero> imtxc: 或者亮的表面
<imtxc> 笔记本二要什么鼠标啊
<jiero> imtxc: 你妹。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我又不是程序员
<jiero> imtxc: lol
<imtxc> 程序员也是人啊
<jiero> imtxc: 双击不爽
<jiero> imtxc: 程序员最无耻的就是发明了双击
<imtxc> 什么时候需要双击？
 * MeaCulpa webkit那么烂
<jiero> imtxc: 还有滚轮不好用
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 酷啪你用什么浏览器
<jiero> imtxc: 键盘+滚缩放的情况怎么办？
<imtxc> jiero: 我没需要这个需求……
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: firefox
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: vim党还有选择么？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: . 好吧
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我是华丽臃肿党
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 柔软舒适是我的宗旨，简约时尚与我无关
<imtxc> iMadper: 我终于找到一个中英文能对齐的字体组合，可惜那个字体英文的 . 的位置太纠结了，在字母中间。。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 柔软舒适？
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥字体?
<iMadper> imtxc: 截图给看看
<imtxc> iMadper: 稍等
<imtxc> iMadper: http://imagebin.org/273695
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚好等宽
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 这个点有点儿像人命中间那个点了`
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 确实蛋疼.
<imtxc> 对啊，除了这个点，别的都好
<iMadper> 恩.
<imtxc> iMadper: 字体不等宽之后就是这样的结果 http://imagebin.org/273697
<iMadper> imtxc: 我这里中文邮件很少...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<imtxc> iMadper: 应该这样才对吧 http://imagebin.org/273698
<iMadper> imtxc: 对
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<icesword> 大家都用什么杀毒啊
<imtxc> 360
<icesword> 谁有卡斯基激活码啊给个
<imtxc> 杀qq广告用
<imtxc> iMadper: 才发现 mp3 续航是个很严重的问题
<icesword> 我装了个卡巴  快到期了
<icesword> 准备换avast
<iMadper> icesword: 一直都在用avast
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 一直都是.
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的现在只能听 3 个上班路程…… 尴尬
<iMadper> imtxc: 每天充呀
<icesword> avast怎么样
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> avast？
<imtxc> 以前用过 nod32
<iMadper> icesword: 挺好.
<imtxc> 还是什么名字来着，忘了
<iMadper> imtxc: cz的软件, 不错的.
<iMadper> imtxc: 诺顿.
<imtxc> iMadper: 不是诺顿
 * gfrog 有水果了，哈哈。 cc adam
<iMadper> imtxc: 那就不知道了.
<imtxc> 是一个绿色的机器人logo
 * iMadper 羡慕嫉妒恨!  to  gfrog 
<imtxc> gfrog: 你们这帮上班有饮料有水果的豪！！ cc iMadper
<iMadper> imtxc: 我们没有水果
<gfrog> imtxc: 帽帽也有好吧。
<imtxc> gfrog: 所以我 cc iMadper 了
<iMadper> gfrog: 你看我抢到过吗?
<gfrog> huntxu: 胡须
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<imtxc> iMadper， gfrog 我们这里饮料居然比超市贵
<gfrog> iMadper: 那是你不去，现在人少，基本都有。
<imtxc> 贵 0.5-1.5 元
<gfrog> imtxc: 国内公司，都这样。以前在Neusoft也是，比外面贵5毛
<iMadper> gfrog: 好吧... 人少了?
<iMadper> gfrog: 怎么个情况?
 * iMadper ibm的听说也贵?  cc MeaCulpa 
<gfrog> imtxc: 但是去晚了售货机里就空了，妈蛋，那边都是土壕
<gfrog> iMadper: 很多人在7floor啊
<imtxc> gfrog: ....
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦. 以前不是吗?
<gfrog> iMadper: 我就说他们搬下去之后
<iMadper> gfrog: 好吧.
<iMadper> gfrog: 马上10楼就要开了
<gfrog> iMadper: 球参观。
<iMadper> gfrog: 现在还不行呢吧?
<gfrog> iMadper: 球参观
<iMadper> gfrog: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/152635
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Mountain Hardwear 山浩 Trice Dry.Q Elite 男款 高端冲锋衣_STP优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<gfrog> iMadper: 我对冲锋衣无爱了，有软壳裤子请pm
<iMadper> gfrog: 少.
<gfrog> iMadper: 有软壳裤子请pm
<chenxiongfei> iMadper;admin?
 * gfrog 难道真的要逼我买Ski pants? 这玩意平时穿很痛苦啊。
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: 说啥呢?
<imtxc> 你们三个不是买了裤子了么
<gfrog> imtxc: 那是Jeans
<chenxiongfei> iMadper: 是管理员吗？
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: 什么的管理员? 你想说op?
 * imtxc 认为 Jeans 是内裤的意思
<gfrog> iMadper: 帽子。
<chenxiongfei> iMadper:误认为你是ubuntu-cn频道的管理员
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: 哦.
 * gfrog 亮出屠刀面对 shan 
<imtxc> ...
<iMadper> 真不知道那个误字是怎么来的..
<imtxc> 干活儿。。。
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿。
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux终端调用软件后，如何自动返回目录? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450145 在linux终端调用软件后，如何自动返回目录呢,如何设置。 截个图举例：用终端打开GVIM 是自动返回当前目录的 ------------------------------------------------------------------ 当调用其它软如何设置呢 截图： 如何设置能跟Gvim 一样也能
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 招 实习生!
<gfrog> iMadper: momo
<gfrog> iMadper: 贵司神马时候能全体工资double就好了。
<jiero> gfrog 哦。你现在去哪里了？
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马叔叔
<imtxc> 求 double
<imtxc> palomino|working: momo
<imtxc> gfrog: 贵 U 用哪个源速度快点， cc happyaron
<gfrog> imtxc: 帝都那几个都不错。
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
<jiero> imtxc: 台湾的
<jiero> gfrog 难道你现在又是当当同事了？
<gfrog> jiero: 算是
<jiero> gfrog 。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教！XP和ubuntu双系统，IDE模式下安装，为什么每次从XP切换到ubuntu的时候，ubuntu都会花屏一次 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450148 请教！XP和ubuntu双系统，IDE模式下安装，为什么每次从XP切换到ubuntu的时候，ubuntu都会花屏一次，强制关机后再按开机按钮，会掉一下电，然后就可以正常进入ubuntu系统了
<^k^> ─> 。有没有高手帮忙解决一下，非常感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fsdajlkl — 2013-10-15 11:01
<jiero> 不是吧debian freezing
<iMadper> <gfrog> iMadper: 贵司神马时候能全体工资double就好了。    ---  醒醒
<iMadper> jiero: 当当去哪儿, gfrog就跟去哪儿, 这种基情, 让人感动.
 * iMadper 你是风儿我是沙.. 缠缠绵绵到天涯..
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 当你也跟去的时候
<jiero> lol
<gfrog> iMadper: 滚粗
<iMadper> jiero: 应该不去吧, 人家不要我的
<jiero> iMadper: 说不定
<gfrog> freeflying_away: 猴总竟然木有来。昨晚干的太晚了嘛？
<jiero> 还是没找到好的鼠标
<jiero> 。
<jiero> gfrog  你和 猴总一个办公室？
<gfrog> jiero: 猴总是在家办公的好嘛。
<jiero> gfrog总会有放东西的地方吧？
<gfrog> jiero: 放卧室
<jiero> gfroglol
<jiero> gfrog 那比你好咯？
<gfrog> jiero: 人家是 三十三层天凌霄宝殿的尖儿上扶着避雷针站着，我是 在十八层地狱底下的小煤窑里掏下水道
<jiero> gfrog 。。。哪里找来这种句子？不想你兴起
<gfrog> jiero: 一看你就不听郭德纲。
<jiero> gfrog 那是谁。。。
<jiero> gfrog  你难不成33层山涧宝塔骨灰楼里坐下，看他十万八千里云来雾里？
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 闪屁光
<imtxc> gfrog: 宝塔镇河蛙
<jiero> 买了 http://item.jd.com/977787.html#
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 【双飞燕N-740X】双飞燕（A4TECH） N-740X 针光变速鼠 铁灰皮革【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<jiero> imtxc: 宝塔宝塔。
<jiero> imtxc: 塔都是供奉死人的？
<jiero> imtxc: 全是排位
<jiero> imtxc: 你排上了没？
<imtxc> jiero: jiero 。。。
<abinex> http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w%3D580%3Bcp%3Dtieba%2C10%2C228%3Bap%3Dlinux%B0%C9%2C90%2C236/sign=a253f25f530fd9f9a01755611516b75a/d7838c5494eef01f7382c5e6e2fe9925bc317d0f.jpg
<jiero> abinex: 。
<abinex> jiero: 开吃了没
<huntxu> gfrog: .
<jiero> abinex: 吃了巧克力了
<jiero> abinex: 我留下了100g，现在吃了20g了
<abinex> jiero: 打包过来
<abinex> 帮你吃了
<jiero> abinex: 秉承221ml奶+2g巧克力的态度。否则太快就没了
<abinex> 别浪费
<jiero> abinex: 屁，快递费足够买3÷
<jiero> 3/4
<jiero> 一块 ￥7.65
<jiero> 一天2袋奶，当然，奶比巧克力贵
<abinex> jiero: 话说重阳那天你去登高了没
<jiero> abinex: 没
<jiero> abinex: 本地最高处94m
<jiero> abinex: 方圆10公里最高点海拔94米
<jiero> abinex: 孩子。市区里最高的楼顶就比山高了
<jiero> abinex: 买了1L法国牛奶 ￥7.8
<jiero> imtxc: 我银行卡里没有一元钱了。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 豪
<imtxc> jiero: 全投资了？
<jiero> imtxc: 空了空了。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 没投资，是完全没钱了
<imtxc> jiero: 那你怎么过
<jiero> imtxc: 赖着。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 余额宝里有些，历史累积受益77.60人民币。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 国内的源服务器，是不是都挂了？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450154 国内的源服务器，是不是都挂了？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mengfei800210 — 2013-10-15 12:00
<jiero> http://pay.jd.com/payment/instead_choose.action?id=794977216&total=66.80&companyid=6&OrderType=0&key=A5D1E9EA5D7B70368672A141DC848282CBCB2BF0E7FF978C&instead=instead 谁帮我付款啊。
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 订单提交成功-代付
<imtxc> jiero: 不能货到付款么
<jiero> imtxc: 我不是北京
<jiero> imtxc: 我取消了，试试
<imtxc> jiero: 居然不支持支付宝，那我就帮不了你了
<jiero> imtxc: 哦，可以到付啊。我可以支付宝~
<jiero> imtxc: 好了，到付
<imtxc> jiero: 就说嘛，
<imtxc> jiero: 擦，忘带烟过来了，吃完饭想死。。。
<adam8157> jiero: .
<adam8157> jiero: 需要帮你付么?
<jiero> imtxc: 你还抽烟。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 改成到付了。谢拉
<adam8157> jiero: 潍坊可以到付?
<imtxc> jiero: 没办法，为了健康嘛
<adam8157> 哦 现金可以
<jiero> adam8157: 看样子现在可以了了
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 刚吃了地沟油，需要用烟碱和焦油中和一下啊
<jiero> imtxc: 你可以去缠着别人吃二手烟
<imtxc> jiero: 这是我保持健康的肠胃功能的秘诀
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。用一个秘诀走人生太悲哀了
<Niac> 牛逼
<imtxc> jiero: 你这个见解很诡异啊
<jiero> roylez:  zot defence。
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 请教有没有办法将windows的ntfs\fat32分区挂在到ubuntu里面的virtualbox里的windows里 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450158 最近爱上了ubuntu，可是有个别时候还是需要windows的，虽然是双系统，但是重启来重启去还是挺麻烦的，于是想到用虚拟机应该还不错，可是问题来了，就是虚拟机如何做到访问windows
<^k^> ─> 里面的那些分区咧？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhoude5 — 2013-10-15 12:55
<iMadper> imtxc_away: http://sackheads.org/~bnaylor/spew/away_msgs.html
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: - s a c k h e a d s . o r g -
<imtxc> iMadper: 客户端搞的
<imtxc> DO NOT MAKE ME KILL YOU!!!。。。。
<cifer> freemind debian 的版本, 最后更新还是 2008 年, 不科学啊..
<jiero> cifer: 因为不被认可。
<jiero> cifer: 搞受限的xmind？
<jiero> cifer: 欧洲用的多。
<cifer> debian 不认可 freemind?
<jiero> cifer: 。。。是用户不多吧。
<jiero> cifer: debian里有xmind么？
<jiero> 记得没
<cifer> jiero, 嗯,确实没有
<vipzrx> g++-4.7.real: error: rt: No such file or directory
<vipzrx> 这个要装什么东西吗？
<cifer> jiero, 之前小用过 xmind
<jiero> 大概是因为打得包足够好了，不需要官方包？
<cifer> jiero, xmind 不是完全免费
<cifer> 要使用所有功能得收费
<jiero> cifer: 那就选择呗。。。
<cifer> jiero, 所以今儿想试试 freemind
 * jiero 不明白收集学家的意义，
<jiero> 什么都掌握是什么心理。。。
<cifer> jiero, ......
<jiero> iMadper: 买了双飞燕子
<iMadper> jiero: 挺好.
<iMadper> vipzrx: 你在做啥操作?
<jiero> iMadper: 买这个麻烦说明搜索条件匹配引擎还不行。
<vipzrx> 我在debian下安装opencv
<iMadper> jiero: 恩... ...
<iMadper> vipzrx: apt-get install安装?
<jiero> 我需要 不发光，大手，定位精确，便宜，无线优先，退货方便
<vipzrx> 源码安装的
<iMadper> vipzrx: 能不挤牙膏吗?
<vipzrx> git的
<iMadper> vipzrx: 给地址, 我试试看.
 * iMadper 为啥不用包管理器? 不懂..
<jiero> iMadper: 因为他搞 git
<jiero> iMadper: 他要fork
<vipzrx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6239147/
<iMadper> jiero: 哦. 要自己fork...
<iMadper> cloning
<imtxc> 直接 clone 得了
<vipzrx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6239154/ 这是我的调试信息
<iMadper> pthread都没有?
<vipzrx> 什么意思？
<iMadper> vipzrx: 都是glibc的库啊
<iMadper> vipzrx: 你装glibc了把?
<vipzrx> 这个怎么验证？
<jiero> vipzrx: 初用debian系？这一系列搞程序dev都要装的。
<vipzrx> 有没有安装glibc
<vipzrx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6239147/ jiero
<jiero> vipzrx: 装一次就知道了。我不懂程序
<iMadper> vipzrx: 你再撞一下,不就知道了
<vipzrx> build-essential ？
<vipzrx> 是这个包吗/
<vipzrx> ?
<iMadper> vipzrx: 我不用debian, 不知道debian怎么命名.
<vipzrx> ubuntu里面是什么名字？
<iMadper> vipzrx: 我也不用ubuntu, 自己去google吧
<iMadper> vipzrx: 顺便说一下, 你这个opencv的编译问题, 网上到处都是解决办法....
<iMadper> vipzrx: 你真不该不搜索就来问.
<jiero> vipzrx:  libglib2.0-dev
<iMadper> http://answers.opencv.org/question/19394/after-installing-opencv-2900-i-cant-compile-any/
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: After installing OpenCV 2.9.0.0, I can't compile any program, g++ gives errors (e.g g++: error: pthread: No such file or directory). Please help! - OpenCV Q&A Forum
<jiero> iMadper: 我曾经实验编译 opencv，结果怎么都没成功。。。
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> jiero: opencv对你有用吗? 你搞计算机视觉的?
<iMadper> jiero: 我看见这个就烦
<jiero> iMadper: 当时好像有个玩意感觉新鲜想试试，结果要求编译。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 没办法, 数学太差了, 搞不了这个
<iMadper> jiero: 好吧. 那你应该直接用包管理器多好
<jiero> iMadper: 版本要求
<vipzrx> 这个只有git版本上由 2.4.6的可以正常通过
<vipzrx> s/由/有/
<iMadper> jiero: extra/opencv 2.4.6.1-3   我的包管理器里是这个版本.
<iMadper> vipzrx: ^^
<imtxc> jiero: 你刚才买的那个链接是鼠标？
<imtxc> jiero: 也是双飞么？
<jiero> imtxc: 嗯。
<iMadper> vipzrx: jessie (testing) (libdevel): development files for libopencv-core
<iMadper> 2.4.6.1+dfsg-1: amd64 armel armhf i386 ia64 kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 mips mipsel powerpc s390 s390x sparc
<jiero> imtxc: 是双飞燕
<imtxc> 双鸟飞嘛
<iMadper> vipzrx: 你看, debian的也可以嘛
<imtxc> 除了费电，别的都好
<jiero> imtxc: 结果我没买无线的
<vipzrx>  debian的也可以嘛 ？ 这是什么意思？
<jiero> imtxc: 因为无线的都不满意
<imtxc> jiero: 哦，那就不牵扯费电问题
<jiero> vipzrx: 那包的版本
<iMadper> vipzrx: debian的也有2.4.6在源里呀
<imtxc> jiero: 我对鼠标没什么需求
<imtxc> jiero: 只要大小合理就可以，别跟 lenovo 一样里面带一个小小的垃圾鼠标
<jiero> imtxc: 我买了个大点的。比较大。
<vipzrx> vipzrx: jessie (testing) (libdevel): development files for libopencv-core 你给我这个，我不明白
<jiero> 约112mm*74.3mm*39mm
<jiero> 应该是大号
<imtxc> o
<iMadper> vipzrx: 你是不是, 只需要 >= 2.4.6版本的opencv?
<_gkiwi> ls
<vipzrx> 2.4.6的如果能满足，可以
<vipzrx> 用git更直接一点
<imtxc> vipzrx: sudo apt-get install libopencv-dev
<imtxc> git 更直接………… 什么思维？
<iMadper> vipzrx: 你就直接告诉我你的需求是啥行不行?!
<iMadper> vipzrx: 什么叫如果能满足可以?
<vipzrx> git版本的
<iMadper> vipzrx: 什么叫更直接一点儿?
<imtxc> iMadper: 最近好多不用包管理器的大牛。。。
<vipzrx> sorry
<iMadper> vipzrx: 现在没有人能理解捏
<iMadper> vipzrx: 现在没有人能理解你
<vipzrx> 我不是，初学者
<iMadper> vipzrx: 从头开始, 说你的需求
<iMadper> imtxc: 我到现在还没明白他的需求呢.
<iMadper> imtxc: 什么时候所有来提问的人都先看 smart questions 就好了
<imtxc> vipzrx: 你就直说你要做什么呗，用一句话说，
<jiero> vipzrx: 我需要你写3行，而不是一行字。
<imtxc> vipzrx: 别
<imtxc> vipzrx: 挤
<imtxc> vipzrx: 牙
<imtxc> vipzrx: 膏
<iMadper> imtxc: 好在你打字速度慢, 不然kk飞了你
<vipzrx>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6239147/  这个里面提示缺少的rt m dl pthread 错误怎么解决
<imtxc> lol
<vipzrx> 不好意思，辛苦你们了
<imtxc> vipzrx: 第几行？
<jiero> vipzrx: 我们不知道 opencv，你去那个频道吧。
<vipzrx> g++-4.7.real: error: rt: No such file or directory g++-4.7.real: error: pthread: No such file or directory g++-4.7.real: error: m: No such file or directory g++-4.7.real: error: dl: No such file or directory
<imtxc> 擦！ 那里面哪里有这个错误！！！！！
<jiero> vipzrx:  /j #opencv
<iMadper> vipzrx:  http://answers.opencv.org/question/19394/after-installing-opencv-2900-i-cant-compile-any/   你有没有看这个链接? 刚贴给你的?!
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: After installing OpenCV 2.9.0.0, I can't compile any program, g++ gives errors (e.g g++: error: pthread: No such file or directory). Please help! - OpenCV Q&A Forum
<vipzrx> imtxc:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6239154/ 这个是错误的网址
<vipzrx> 不好意思
<iMadper> vipzrx: 你就告诉我, 看了, 还是没看?
<vipzrx> iMadper: 在看
<iMadper> vipzrx: 给你贴方法, 你都不看, 那我还搞毛...
<imtxc> vipzrx: 把你的 build_all.sh 贴出来？
<jiero> iMadper: 你做一边给他看 :)
<vipzrx> iMadper: 我在看
<imtxc> 缺库装就是是了啊
<iMadper> jiero: 算了, 我自己的话, 肯定是用包管理器来安装. 我没那么蛋疼.
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是, 是没有 -lpthread -lm -ld 之类的
<iMadper> imtxc: 命令有问题而已.
<imtxc> iMadper: 所以我想看看他的脚本
<iMadper> imtxc: 其实吧, 我刚问他, 是不是要大于那个版本就行了, 是告诉他, debian里面有这个版本的... 结果给我来一个, 如果满足可以, git更直接... 我完全理解不了了
<imtxc> vipzrx: 要么好歹把 git 链接贴出来啊
<jiero> The logic behind it was that it had to taste slightly better than a potato or a soldier might eat it as a snack before he would actually need it in an emergency. Sounds good to me!
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 我想也是。。。
<vipzrx> imtxc:  git clone https://github.com/Itseez/opencv.git ../opencv
<jiero> 故意做的不好吃些。
<^k^> vipzrx ⇪ t: Itseez/opencv · GitHub
<jiero> http://www.smooth-on.com/gallery.php?galleryid=434
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Recreating Historical Wartime Ration Bars With Smooth-Sil 940
 * jiero 姥爷当年吃得巧克力。
<imtxc>  好大
<imtxc> 下载不动
<vipzrx> imtxc:  xiexie 我先照 iMadper给的链接试试。连接的问题和我的是一样的
<jiero> imtxc: 黑人
<imtxc> jiero: ..
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
<imtxc> palomino|working: 马叔
<palomino|working> 嗷嗷
<palomino|working> 新手机到手喽
<iMadper> vipzrx: 搜索这个问题, 找到这个链接, 总共耗时10秒...
<iMadper> vipzrx: 所以, 为什么你不自己搜索呢?
<iMadper> imtxc: opencv是你这数学功底的人去碰的东西吗?~
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<vipzrx> 好吧
<vipzrx> 你用的关键字是什么？这么快找到
<iMadper> vipzrx: 你给的paste里随便找了句话google了一下...
<imtxc> palomino|working: 嘛手机
<iMadper> palomino|working: 我给你我地址, 给我寄过来!
<palomino|working> 中兴u988s
<palomino|working> ... iMadper
<vipzrx> 好吧
<iMadper> palomino|working: 马叔~
<iMadper> palomino|working: 寄过来嘛~
<palomino|working> .........
 * palomino|working ignors iMadper 
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 拼错- -
<jiero> palomino|working: 马叔把旧的给我吧
<iMadper> 好顶赞!
<iMadper> jiero: 来打土豪分田地了!~ cc imtxc
<palomino|working> 旧的早就被要走了。。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。
 * jiero 这是用到第4个双飞燕鼠标了
 * adam8157 罗技无线
 * iMadper dell随机赠送的破鼠标
 * palomino|working 旧罗技无线
 * iMadper 用无线的, 都是有钱人/马
<palomino|working> ...
<jiero> palomino|working: 有钱人都是罗技无线！
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 小白用虚拟机装ubuntu N次失败 求大神指导！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450162 进度条到最后的时候老是这个样子 用的vmware10.0 统计信息: 发表于 由 二班七号_ — 2013-10-15 13:40
<palomino|working> ....
<jiero> adam8157: 看到200元这坎，我就放弃罗技了
<vipzrx> ^k^: 新 系统安装和升级 • 小白用虚拟机装ubuntu N次失败 求大神指导！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450162 进度条到最后的时候老是这个样子 用的vmware10.0 统计信息: 发表于 由 二班七号_ —     出现这个，是因为机器人把ubuntu论坛里面的帖子抄到这里了吗？
<adam8157> jiero: 我的80多
<^k^> vipzrx ⇪ ti: 小白用虚拟机装ubuntu N次失败 求大神指导！！！ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<vipzrx> 出现这个，是因为机器人把ubuntu论坛里面的帖子抄到这里了吗？
<iMadper> 我的不要钱
<jiero> adam8157: 你的不和标准。
 * iMadper 蔽组招募廉价实习生! 有意的请回复!
<adam8157> http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B00776T2BS/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<jiero> adam8157: 要激光刀
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Logitech 罗技-Logitech 罗技 M215无线人体工学光电鼠标(蓝色 升级型, 省电，磨砂质感，三色可选，三年质保 )-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱
<adam8157> iMadper: +1
<iMadper> adam8157: 你们也要? 我去!
<iMadper> adam8157: 要不要?
<adam8157> iMadper: 我们这边没有intern和fresh...
<jiero> ...
<iMadper> adam8157: 那你+1个毛...
<adam8157> iMadper: 赞RH实习生啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 我以为你要顺风打车招实习生呢
<jiero> iMadper 你们都有发红帽吗？
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦~ 我上次打广告的时候, 直接说了: 技术要求低, 待遇更低
<iMadper> jiero: 这周末发
 * adam8157 我有红帽
<adam8157> red fedora
<jiero> adam8157:  。。。你的手那么小？
<jiero> 小手抓宝。。。
<iMadper> jiero:
<imtxc> iMadper: 哟，有红帽子了啊
<adam8157> jiero: 我的手大, 但是鼠标大的贵 cc palomino|working
<vipzrx> ***adam8157   前面的三个星号代表什么 ？
<iMadper> imtxc: 还没呢...
<iMadper> vipzrx: 代表 adam8157 有三个
<vipzrx> 3个昵称？
<palomino|working> 还好吧...通常六七百块 adam8157
 * imtxc 联想自带鼠标美得很啊
<adam8157> palomino|working: 壕
<vipzrx> 能看出都是哪三个吗？
<imtxc> 能够准确的定位到我的浏览器、wps 窗口
<palomino|working> 为了不得鼠标手啊.. adam8157
<imtxc> 有时候关闭按钮都能准确定位到，赞！
<palomino|working> 不然治病的钱可远远超过鼠标了。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 买竖着的鼠标。。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 切，你没得键盘手？
<jiero> 键盘手才可怕
<palomino|working> 没
<palomino|working> 因为我不会指法~~
<imtxc> jiero: 手闲在桌子上的时候喜欢敲两下，算键盘手么
<imtxc> iMadper: 什么值得买那个网站是 Hamilton 开的吧？
<iMadper> jiero: 不认识呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 不认识呀.
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 弹指神马
<jiero> imtxc: 钢琴手？
<jiero> imtxc: 上次看了一个报到，说某杀人是潜意识多砍几刀，因为练习钢琴太习惯了
<jiero> 按照节奏，砍砍砍
<iMadper> imtxc: 你想入股?
<imtxc> 每天推荐他们家的手表 iMadper
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 我刚认出那个词, 汉密尔顿
<imtxc> 恩
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞, 这么高短的牌子, 我不认识阿姨
 * iMadper 手抖了...
<imtxc> 。。
<jiero> 手抖把 imtxc 揉得痒痒了
<jiero> 什么值得买，其实是什么降价了
<jiero> 那些价格稳定的就上不去了
<iMadper> http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/152663
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 泰国正大 CP 虾肉馄饨面（冬荫功味） 184g _顺丰优选优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<jiero> iMadper: 大城市福利
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.woot.com/offers/asus-13-3-full-hd-core-i5-zenbook-touch-3
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.woot.com/errors/404?aspxerrorpath=/offers/asus-13-3-full-hd-core-i5-zenbook-touch-3 -- unhandled responsein get head
<iMadper> jiero: 有点儿贵
<imtxc> 不看
<iMadper> imtxc: 13.3" Full HD LED, Intel Core i5-3317U, 4GB DDR3, 128GB SSD, USB 3.0, 802.11n, Bluetooth 4.0+HS, Win 8 , 3600rmb
<iMadper> imtxc: 1080p亮了
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过, 渣渣i5, 不考虑了还是
<jiero> 。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 2.9 lbs也有点儿重
<vipzrx> iMadper:  名字前面由三个星号（***iMadper 为啥不用包管理器? 不懂..）是什么意思？ 强调吗？ 用什么命令实现？
<iMadper> vipzrx: /me xxxx
<iMadper> vipzrx: 你还没回答我, 为什么不用包管理器
<vipzrx> 我们现在三个人做，另外两个是ubuntu12.04 我的是debian stable
<vipzrx> 所以只有同意到git 版本的opencv了
<iMadper> vipzrx: api区别很大?
<vipzrx> 我们也是刚开始接触这个，api的区别不清楚
<iMadper> 看change log呀
<vipzrx> 是的 谢谢
<vipzrx> 我去看看
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu10.04 打印机问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450164 ubuntu10.04 非正常关机 epson-tmu220打印机的驱动会丢失， 有没有人知道怎么解决,谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 glslg — 2013-10-15 14:17
<vipzrx> 有一个问题 ， $ debsums -c  的输出靠谱吗？
<imtxc> iMadper: 公司机器限制U口跟网络烦死了
<iMadper> imtxc: 我们公司不限制.
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃们开源公司
<imtxc> 我已经想到办法了…………
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥?
<iMadper> imtxc: 3g?
 * vipzrx 测试/me
 * gfrog 招SysAdmin，能举动25kg。
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的笔记本可以上网啊，笔记本不是双网卡么，我把另一个网卡接到内网网线上。。
<iMadper> gfrog: 我行呀!
<gfrog> adam8157: ^ 臂力狂来试试？
<iMadper> gfrog: 你说双手还是单手?
<jiero> 果然美国便宜啊
<imtxc> 他们的规定是开发用的机器不能接外网，没说笔记本不能接内网啊………………
<gfrog> iMadper: SA啊，你想做？
<imtxc> 难道是个 BUG？
<iMadper> gfrog: 得看工资呀
<gfrog> iMadper: 双手吧，你单手托机箱不怕被砸？
<vipzrx> imtxc:  现在能上外网了?
<iMadper> gfrog: sa好多种, 这种天天泡机房的, 不喜欢.
<imtxc> vipzrx: ?
<adam8157> gfrog: 50斤太轻松了吧
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<iMadper> 双手的话, 25kg很轻松. 妹子水平.
<jiero> adam8157: 不轻松啊。 cc iMadper 就和饮水机的桶差不多啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 面试的时候, 是不是放一个哑铃?
 * jiero 初中时候只能拉着那桶跑200m
<iMadper> jiero: 那东西平时都是单手拎着呀
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
 * jiero 怕手疼。
<iMadper> jiero: 我之前在实验室, 换水的时候都是一次拿两桶呀
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。说明你厉害。。。桶是20kg的吗？
<jiero> 你多重啊。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 不知道, 就是正常的饮水机用的嘛
<iMadper> jiero: 我现在150呀
<jiero> iMadper: 大力啊。
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃来试试？
<gfrog> iMadper: 有可能哦，哈哈。
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<jiero> iMadper: 好吧，我最高130
<vipzrx> imtxc: 之前在公司用笔记本，偷偷连上别的项目组的无线，需要指定路由让eth0访问内网，wifi访问外网，
<iMadper> jiero: lol~ 最好面试妹子~ 看妹子举哑铃, 很赞~
<gfrog> jiero: iMadper 饮水机的桶好像是18升
<jiero> gfrog我这里曾经是19.8升
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦, 那25, 长时间举是不行的.
<jiero> 一次2桶，imadper 厉害啊。
<jiero> 肯定能举起他闺蜜。。。
<jiero> lol
<happyaron> imtxc: mirror.bit.edu.cn ?
<iMadper> jiero: 还行, 就爬一层楼而已
<alvin_rxg> Title: 北京理工大学 开源软件镜像服务 (@ bit.edu.cn)
<iMadper> jiero: :-)
<iMadper> happyaron: 坏阿荣, 你来了
<happyaron> iMadper: i帽子per好
<jiero> happyaron:  坏阿荣 我记得那是上午的问题
<eexpress> iMadper: 为啥坏。难道哈皮很调皮
<jiero> happyaron: debian 用什么快啊？
<happyaron> Jekyll: 看你用人在哪里，用什么线路啊
<jiero> eexpress: 坏，不是贬义啊。就好象说坏孩子。
<jiero> eexpress: 有些人直接说死孩子。
<jiero> happyaron: 死阿荣，
<jiero> lol
<eexpress> 坏，就是调皮嘛
<happyaron> ...
<eexpress> 召唤destine
<jiero> happyaron: 山东电信。
<happyaron> jiero: 不知啥好。
<jiero> happyaron: 好
<jiero> eexpress: 阿荣怎么皮了。
<eexpress> FontChooserDialog 所有继承 FontChooser 的属性，都不认。这啥状态
<iMadper> eexpress: 特别淘气
<eexpress> 绒毛朵。以后这样叫他
<happyaron> 踢了ee
<eexpress> 茸毛？
<jiero> 。
<eexpress> 可爱嘛。咋有意见呢。 happyaron
<jiero> 茸茸毛了
<jiero> eexpress: 毛，好像在某些地方言语是生气了
<eexpress> 啥地方语言
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 沪语里的确是
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 就是灼急了
<eexpress> happyaron: 我代表长沙人民表示，茸毛没任何贬义。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 惹毛了貌似很多地方都是
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 嗯。
<happyaron> eexpress: 好吧……
<eexpress> 灼急是啥意思
<happyaron> eexpress: 下个月去吃你……
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 直接 “’人名‘毛了” 那种听过
<eexpress> 额。好吧。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩
<eexpress> 罗杰毛了？
<jiero> eexpress: 灼/着急（火）烧头
<jiero> eexpress: 头发都烧了这意思
<jiero> eexpress: 阿姨毛没了。。。
<eexpress> 这啊
<jiero> lol
<imtxc> 最简单的 pop3 client 是啥，在命令行测试一下收邮件。。。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: telnet, netcat
<eexpress> imtxc: 一句话的，要不
<imtxc> eexpress: 就要一句话 的
<eexpress> 。 telnet
<imtxc> telnet 可以？
<eexpress> imtxc: 我看这机器有没
<eexpress> Mail::Sender
<eexpress> 额。接受的，没找到
<jiero> 。。。
<eexpress> imtxc: http://search.cpan.org/search?query=mail+pop3&mode=all 随手选一个
<^k^> eexpress ⇪ t: The CPAN Search Site - search.cpan.org
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 类似这样吧    echo 'USER XXXXX\nPASS xxxx\n RETR 1' | nc -i 1 -vvn xxx.com 11
<alvin_rxg> Title: ..xxXXxx.. (@ xxx.com)
<MeaCulpa> 端口pop3 默认，110?
<eexpress> nc没协议，能跑啥
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: nc 就是 telnet嘛
<eexpress> 上层要pop3
<vipzrx> iMadper:  现在./build_all.sh
<vipzrx>  不报错了 。 原因是在编译opencv的源码的时候，在执行cmake的时候，生成的opencv.pc 里面最后是 rt pthread  m dl ，要改成“-lrt -lpthread -lm -ldl” 再make ，就可以了 cc imtxc
<MeaCulpa> telnet可以pop3 nc当然能
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 人家要最简单的最原始的
<iMadper> vipzrx: 这个我看了那个链接里面的第一个回复之后, 已经知道了...
<eexpress> 不可能。这家伙纯蛋疼。不会有这样的要求
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ....
<iMadper> vipzrx: 你刚才没看?
<eexpress> 你干嘛不说开sock的
<MeaCulpa> 擦，抬杠嘛
<MeaCulpa> 那就getmail一类好了
<imtxc> 。。
<eexpress> 估计他是要一个模块
<imtxc> 貌似有 fetchmail
<imtxc> eexpress: 我是要看看我们厂的大墙能不能过滤邮件…………
<eexpress> 你这傻不。这还要你验证？
<eexpress> 啥厂？东厂？
<imtxc> eexpress: 现在在做 QA 工作啊
<eexpress> QA啊。不好
<eexpress> 和前台小姐差不多
<imtxc> eexpress: 。。
<vipzrx> iMadper: 我只是告诉你一下，试过了，给你个回复
<iMadper> vipzrx: 哦.
<MeaCulpa> 前台~~
<adam8157> 前台~~
<adam8157> imtxc:
<imtxc> ^^^
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你曾是kernel前台
<eexpress> 给你们听下优美的wav?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 偶等现在是unix前台
<adam8157> 卖身不卖艺
<eexpress> 有问必答，谁都能上
<eexpress> adam8157: 听不
<adam8157> eexpress: bu
<eexpress> 这心虚的。。。都拼音
<eexpress> 冇音乐细菌
<vipzrx> iMadper:  我遇到的问题算是bug吗？
<iMadper> vipzrx: 是.
<vipzrx> 需要提交给opencv吗？
<iMadper> vipzrx: 不是有github嘛, 提交patch给那里就行了
<imtxc> qa 不好做啊
<iMadper> imtxc: +1
<iMadper> imtxc: qa就是, 啥都不会, 但是啥都得做
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。
<vipzrx> iMadper: imtxc: +1  这里的加1 ，代表同意？
<imtxc> iMadper: 对啊，我还得学习配置 pop3 服务器………………
<iMadper> vipzrx: ... 这你也问我... 没玩过微博?
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<vipzrx> 很少
 * iMadper 本组招收实习生. 技术要求低, 工资也低~
<vipzrx> iMadper:  在帝都？
<iMadper> vipzrx: .
 * kingbo 三次曲线插值中，不管是多项式y=f(x)还是B样条f(x|y|z)=Q(t)曲线算法，都会出现拐点，怎么去除这些拐点呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 设置过手机的calendar同步嘛？
<gfrog> adam8157: wiki上文档太旧了，照着做完全失败。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不开那玩儿... 自己手机要和工作隔离
<gfrog> adam8157: 你行，我不行啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: 生成个app密码然后就完了呗
<imtxc> 复杂啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 没找到在哪生成。我记得看到过啊。
<imtxc> 貌似还得配置 named .. 擦
<jiero> 我想要有。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu的tftp安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450165 我是一个ubuntu的新手 在安装tftp服务端的时候碰到了下面的问题： root@gy-desktop:/opt# apt-get install tftp-hpa tftpd-hpa Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Suggested packages: syslinux-common The following NEW packages will be installed: tftp-
<^k^> ─> hpa tftpd-hpa 0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 235 not upgraded. Need to get 0B/71.4kB of archives. After this operation, 266k …
 * jiero 抱抱 lainme
<freeflying> gfrog, 9.7Gb/s的速度
<JuncoJet> yo
<mugebjgd> kao
<JuncoJet> …
<freelance> 问下有线共享无线网络的时候，有线怎么是断了连，连了断？
<freelance> 中文论坛里别人网络共享设置的方式，通过有线共享无线的网络，设置好后，我的有线一直自动断了连，连了断
<happyaron> freeflying: iperf 能到多少？
<freeflying> happyaron, 这就是iperf打出来的
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？啥牛逼网络？ 接近10G线速了？
<freeflying> gfrog, 10G的
<gfrog> freeflying: 网卡呢？ 直接两台机器网卡直连打出来的？
<abinex> 虚拟机可以弄出来
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 两个虚拟机直接连接的速度可达这样的速度
<wpah> 虚拟机玩LOL ???
<happyaron> freeflying: 果真虚拟机？
<freeflying> gfrog, 通过switch了
<freeflying> happyaron, 物理机
<wpah> archlinux下怎么用QQ，大家都是怎么解决的呀
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 服务器装完后，启动有大量的“write same failed. manually zeroing.”，不知什么原因。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450172 服务器装完后，启动有大量的“write same failed. manually zeroing.”，不知什么原因。我们服务器有raid1，和这有关吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 whwclp — 2013-10-15 16:06
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥牛逼switch？ nexus？
<freeflying> gfrog, 必须nexus啊
<happyaron> 我试试看这儿怎么样
<gfrog> freeflying: 加上100k acl再看看。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog, vm到vm大致是350Mb/s
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过话说switch在二层，没acl的情况下，跑满线速压力不大。
<freeflying> gfrog, acl是啥
<gfrog> freeflying: 9.7G是大包小包？
<gfrog> freeflying: access-list
<freeflying> gfrog, 默认的，未指定啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 不太会用iperf
<freeflying> gfrog, iperf很简单，没啥可设置的，最多能指定udp/tcp tcp window这些
<happyaron> gfrog: 加那么多acl啥switch都受伤啊
<maivel> weibo.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿 (@ weibo.com)
<happyaron> freeflying: 我这儿vm间iperf可以跑到3.5Gbps..
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> qos
<gfrog> happyaron: 开玩笑啦，一般都是有400条acl或者nat
<happyaron> qos做了个6Gbps的限制
<freeflying> happyaron, OS里本身就做了 quota
<happyaron> gfrog: 万兆交换机搞这个速率可能就是问题不大吧。
<freeflying> 不可能给你跑很高的
<gfrog> happyaron: 不知道，大概以前接触的设备都比较渣，哈哈。
<happyaron> 嗯
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Opera浏览器，怎样安装script？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450173 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-15 16:18
<gfrog> happyaron: 感觉跑满线速很流逼
<happyaron> gfrog: 额，还好吧，现在不都流行支持100G和400G板卡么……
<freeflying> gfrog, 网卡和交换机都牛逼才行啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 你用的10G电还是10G光？
<freeflying> fiber啊
<freeflying> 电口就太坑爹了
<happyaron> 好吧，我一直都很好奇哪里有10G电来见识一下。。。
<freeflying> 有的啊
<happyaron> 没见过真的。
<happyaron> 只见过机器里给10G电留的槽位，没见过真的卡。
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈，难怪乃用ubuntu one。有extra space啊。
<gfrog> happyaron: spf可以插电口嘛，哈哈。
<gfrog> happyaron: 虽然也很坑爹。
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<happyaron> gfrog: 这都得spf+
<happyaron> spf怎么可以……
<freeflying> gfrog, 只是速度很坑爹
<gfrog> happyaron: 你懂得。 懒得shift+=
<happyaron> ...
<freeflying> spf还是贵啊
<freeflying> 而且质量良莠不齐
<gfrog> freeflying: 在大Tokyo也不行？
<freeflying> 非常调模块
<happyaron> freeflying: spf不贵啊，spf+才贵。
<freeflying> gfrog, 这边我们不管网络硬件
<freeflying> gfrog, 说的是我朝
<gfrog> freeflying: UO也是在AWS上的？
<freeflying> gfrog, 不清楚，可能不在
<freeflying> gfrog, U1
<gfrog> freeflying: happyaron 有薅AWS羊毛的经验嘛？ 只能一个micro instance太不好玩了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 啊，好吧，U1
<freeflying> gfrog, canonistack
<happyaron> gfrog: 没aws的经验
<happyaron> gfrog: 用C社的呗
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？ 那是啥？
<gfrog> freeflying: happyaron 球链接。
<happyaron> lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 现在有公网ip了
 * gfrog 文档还没读够。
<jiero> iMadper: 以前记得logitechshop australia有很便宜的，这次一看果然 http://www.logitechshop.com.au/2-x-logitech-ue-4000-black-free-postage.html
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 2 x Logitech UE 4000 (Black) (Free postage) | LogitechShop
<nyfair> 壕
<jiero> nyfair: 。你妹壕。
<nyfair> 薄膜键盘玩act游戏卡键不爽啊
<jiero> nyfair:  $45ä¹°4
<nyfair> 求个多键一起按不冲突的键盘
<jiero> nyfair: 我以前 $45 买11对 UE300耳机
<jiero> nyfair: 必须 ps/2
<nyfair> why?
<jiero> nyfair: USB好像最多5键。你去看看都是这样标识的
<nyfair> 5键对我够了啊
<jusss> 有人用chromium吗？
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。你啥破键盘5键都不行？
<jusss> chromium怎么设置字体呀？
<mugebjgd> jiero: 沒有ps/2呢
<jiero> mugebjgd: 笔记本扩展很多都带
<jiero> mugebjgd: 台式机一般豆油
<jiero> mugebjgd: 底座
<mugebjgd> jiero: 臺式沒有了
<mugebjgd> jiero: 新的主板早就沒了
<mugebjgd> jiero: tp底座沒有
<jiero> mugebjgd: 。。。是么。ivy bridge的主板我看都有啊。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 难道amd芯片组没有？
<iMadper> jie
<jiero> iMadper: 呃？
<iMadper> jiero: 我记得, ue4000本来就不贵... ue9000才贵
<jiero> iMadper: 我查了，平均价699 rmb
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 差不多
<mugebjgd> jiero: 夢呢 早就沒了
<iMadper> ps/2确实已经很少见了.
<freeflying> mugebjgd, 那就是梦遗了
<iMadper> 最多提供一个鼠标键盘混用的, 只提供一个
<iMadper> 不过, 还是有无穷的屌丝, 可以选择usb2ps/2
<jiero> iMadper: 中国http://item.jd.com/891270.html?utm_source=p.yiqifa.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_1_678067&utm_term=c3609056f7064921a9aec4ba09bf9def
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: 【罗技UE4000】罗技（Logitech） UE4000 头戴式耳机+麦克风 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<jiero> iMadper: 499
<jiero> 确实不贵
<mugebjgd> jiero: 真有錢
<jiero> mugebjgd: 不是我有钱，而是那些东西的价格。这种玩意平均价格就700+
<jiero> mugebjgd: 我的这副 ￥150
<mugebjgd> jiero: 用15歐元頭戴的路過
<mugebjgd> jiero: 你又沒上班
<jiero> mugebjgd: 嗯。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 你只配用150的
<jiero> mugebjgd: 。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 多了浪費
<jiero> mugebjgd: 对，不融入社会的就被社会抛弃
<mugebjgd> jiero: 在那兒呢
<jiero> mugebjgd: 呃。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Opera浏览器，怎样使用NotScript? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450174 Opera浏览器，安装了NotScript后。 浏览网页，变成了这样！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-15 16:56
<onlylove> 谁能找到oneleaf，论坛在闹脾气
<_kk_> 新 系统安装和升级 • /dev/mapper/cryptswap1是否包含原本的swap分区/dev/sdaX? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450176 ubuntu安装时选择了加密个人目录而产生了一个加密的swap： Code: baoge@ubuntu:~ $ sudo swapon -s Filename            Type      Size   Used   Priority /dev/mapper/cryptswap1                  partition   3000316   342704   -1 安
<_kk_> ─> 装时设定了1G的swap分区/dev/sda4，而在/etc/fstab里面，挂在/dev/sda4的那一行被系统注释掉了： LHB@JEZXL6B74T_CR%5R_ …
<vipzrx>  这句怎么理解？  Tip: When you switch between branches, the files that you work on (the "working copy") are updated to reflect the changes in the new branch. If you have changes you have not committed, git will ensure you do not lose them.
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助，关于从外网访问虚拟机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450177 自行搭建类似于虚拟主机的服务。宿主机debian7.0 ，kvm，虚拟机win2003。 目前桥接正常，虚拟机能正常访问外网。但是现在希望能从外网访问特定虚拟机。 举例：有IP地址A，B。希望能使用IP地址A访问虚拟主机A的80端口，使用IP地址
<iMadper> jie
<iMadper> vipzrx: ... 翻译都来问别人..
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=36818
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Broadcom收购LTE竞争对手，裁掉自家的LTE团队
<iMadper> vipzrx: 小贴士: 当你在分支之间切换的时候, 你当前看到的文件会被更新到成新的文件. 如果你之前有未提交的更改, git会确保他们不会丢失.
<onlylove> 代码分支切换的时候防止你有未提交的代码不会丢失呗
<onlylove> iMadper: 问你个耳机问题，不许喷穷人，同价位，铁记和森海哪个好点？500以下
<onlylove> iMadper: 没有特殊爱好，通用
<iMadper> onlylove: 五百一下, 不碰森海.
<iMadper> onlylove: 老铁好.
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过, 五百左右, akg的监听很值呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 或者sr60... 反正, 还是看个人喜好吧. 我倒是觉得500以下, 森海没啥好耳机.  耳塞倒是有.
<onlylove> iMadper: 就是说可以买塞子，但是耳机就别想了
<iMadper> onlylove: 对.
<iMadper> onlylove: 500以下, 森海有啥值得买的耳机? px100? 不好听, 我觉得
<iMadper> onlylove: 总过也没几款嘛...
<onlylove> 我用塞子总觉得耳朵会出油……
<iMadper> onlylove: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/152757   老铁多好
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 铁三角 ATH-M40fs 专业录音监听耳机_亚马逊中国优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<mugebjgd> 都是有錢人
<iMadper> onlylove: 价格也合适. 当然, 如果没有品牌限制的话, 我买akg
<mugebjgd> 10歐元耳機用戶路過
<iMadper> mugebjgd: 我只是负责推荐, 又不买
<onlylove> iMadper: 不过，听说px100有个II？
<mugebjgd> iMadper: 你一定也買了
<iMadper> onlylove: 有.
<iMadper> mugebjgd: 真没有...
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 10欧，接近100块了
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 投影仪问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450179 我的电脑是tingkpad t420s。安装了unbuntu12.10 今天连接投影仪时，操作是:先将投影仪打开，连上电脑，再开机。 结果，电脑上开始还有开机的画面，投影仪上也有，后面电脑就黑屏了，投影仪上也是黑屏。 不过好像黑屏后，听到了ubuntu登陆界面时的声
<^k^> ─> 音，因为看不到，所以不确定。 这怎么处理呀。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ysuper327 — 2013-10-15 17:29
<iMadper> onlylove: 塞子, 森海的廉价塞子超级赞! mx90/omx90 都是跟a8pk的角色
<jyf> imtxc: nitrous.io送的开发机box访问线路蛮不错的 ssh上去都不觉得卡
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Nitrous.IO (@ nitrous.io)
<onlylove> iMadper: 我愁的是我耳朵带塞子容易出油……
<iMadper> onlylove: 入耳呢?
<onlylove> iMadper: 不知道是不是耳朵有炎症，因为这个入耳的直接不考虑了
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦. 那就大耳机, 或者考虑箱子?
<onlylove> iMadper: 唉，倒时候再说吧，现在四处漂着，也没啥好买的，反正MP3和我电脑声卡都一般，听192和320也听不出区别
 * iMadper 500一下, 不嫌丑, dt131 或者 dt235, 没有能超越的. 
<onlylove> iMadper: 拜亚动力？
<iMadper> onlylove: dt131, 才200rmb
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩.
<onlylove> 瞅瞅去
<iMadper> onlylove: http://www.amazon.cn/%E5%BE%B7%E5%9B%BD%E6%8B%9C%E4%BA%9A-beyerdynamic-DT235-%E8%80%B3%E6%9C%BA/dp/B002VEDSQQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1381829834&sr=8-2&keywords=dt131
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 德国拜亚 beyerdynamic DT235 耳机 （黑色）-数码影音-亚马逊中国 [拜亚动力dt235]
<iMadper> onlylove: http://item.jd.com/115490.html
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 【拜亚动力拜亚动力(Beyerdynamic)DT131】拜亚动力（beyerdynamic）DT131 头戴式耳机【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
 * iMadper 回家了要
<onlylove> 我要怀疑下德国人的工业设计和审美了……
<eexpress> onlylove: 你要怀疑 iMadper 的耳朵。
<onlylove> eexpress: 他的耳朵我不怀疑，我就怀疑德国人的审美观
<eexpress> 老听耳机，效果其实还不如直接音箱。
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 啥牌子？
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<mugebjgd> eexpress: +1
<eexpress> 他的耳朵估计已经费了。lol
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 拜亚动力
<eexpress> gfrog: 有好玩的没
<onlylove> eexpress: 箱子会影响别人啊……
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 今天才聽説
<eexpress> onlylove: 你这不会享受的哦
<onlylove> eexpress: 等我啥时候一人住100平的房子的时候再说吧
<gfrog> eexpress: 木有。
<onlylove> eexpress: 我当然知道箱子好，可是我现在住的是笔记本的小音箱都压不住的隔断啊
<eexpress> 山边别墅，独立大厅， onlylove 加油
<eexpress> gfrog: 难道他们都不和你友好？坏蛋蛋
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 德國超市都是森海 sony akg
<gfrog> eexpress: ...
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 就不該去大城市
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 照你这么说，日本超市还都是ATH和SONY，没准还有松下
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃竟然有固定帽子。
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 確實如此
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 你在我家给我找个sa的活计干干，不求多钱，一月2K，双休
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 沒出息
<nyfair> 怎么能黑德国人？
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 明白告诉你，没有
<vipzrx> iMadper:  你正在编辑的文件会被更新来显示新的分支？ 理解成自动保存？
<eexpress> gfrog: 你和。
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 電子控制農業
<nyfair> 人家的问题当然有解决之道，不信你往旁边地底下挖挖，一定有个油包纸包起来的小盒子
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 要致富還是要種地  搞科技  你老搞大家都搞得 你能發財 夢呢
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 毛，我自动化专业的，我家那边连上世纪60年代的电气控制还没实现，PLC只在少数有钱人的厂子里，还不准你动
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 我貌似没说我要发财吧？
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 你知道以後什麽東西會在天朝值錢麽
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 古董和金子，还有货真价实的安全食品，不是啥地沟油啥的
<nyfair> dt131是什么
<nyfair> 看上去像隔壁岛国片子番号
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 水和空氣
<eexpress> 啥状况。
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 想想這方面的東西  自動化控制
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 自己干
<vipzrx> mugebjgd: When you switch between branches, the files that you work on (the "working copy") are updated to reflect the changes in the new branch. 这是git里面的说明，该怎么理解？
<adam8157> gfrog: 沉冤得雪啊
<onlylove_> 喵的掉线了……
<jusss> 在京东上买了个手机，发现信号很差，经常无服务，申请退货，都2天了怎么都没反应
<eexpress> 去不该去的地方买东西。活该啊
<onlylove> jusss: 什么gaoji牌子
<eexpress> adam8157: momo
<jusss> onlylove: zte
<onlylove> 京东还是经常去的，比淘宝强的
<jusss> eexpress: 我能投诉他们吗
<Mayaer> 哈喽～
<Mayaer> 好久不见～
<eexpress> 破地方吧。
<eexpress> 搜索都做不好的网站
<onlylove> jusss: 放着sony 这些大牌子不要你买zte?
<jusss> onlylove: zte便宜。。。
<jusss> onlylove: sony都是一千大几的
<onlylove> jusss: 可以打电话问下订单情况
<adam8157> Mayaer: 乖
<onlylove> jusss: 靠，一分钱一分货
<Mayaer> adam8157: 当叔～
<adam8157> Mayaer: 乖
<Mayaer> adam8157: 自动回复么。。
<Mayaer> Mayaer: 乖。。。。
<adam8157> Mayaer: 猜
<jusss> 我延迟好高。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 我宁可买huawei这种信号不好出名的我也不考虑zte
<adam8157> onlylove: +1
<jusss> onlylove: 华为的机子大多是cdma2000的
<onlylove> jusss: P6
<jusss> onlylove: 我中移动
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<Pudge> jusss: 该吃药了
<jusss> 以后还是买棒子产品算了，
<onlylove> eexpress: 嗯，京东网站是不咋样……这点我承认，可是和东西好坏没啥关系吧……
<jusss> Pudge: 吃你妹呀
<jusss> Pudge: 早不吃药了
<Pudge> jusss: 还是放弃了么
<onlylove> jusss: 不吃药吃啥？
<jusss> Pudge: 早放弃了
<jusss> onlylove: 吃 Pudge
<onlylove> 我靠，这么大的新闻
<onlylove> Pudge: 他放弃啥了
<jusss> onlylove: screen真是个好东西，昨天才第一次用
<Pudge> onlylove: 治疗
<onlylove> jusss: 二货，tmux
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu体验有感 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450181 其实说实话。ubuntu好或者不好，不是几个意淫的人或者受挫后泄愤的人可以评判的。看这个论坛也有几年时间了。说真的，解决问题的帖子真的比例不大。一部分是使用成功的在开心的欢唱，使用用失败的人在伤心的沮丧。 个人认为，在ubuntu与
<onlylove> Pudge: 我不知道他发生了啥，所以很多问题不知道啊……
<onlylove> Pudge: 放弃啥的治疗了
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> jusss: 你用过以后会发现，比screen强多了
<jusss> onlylove: 先用几天screen再说，我现在还在用twm
<jusss> onlylove: 发现twm也很好，
<onlylove> jusss: screen要好几个屏来回切的东西，tmux只要一屏分下屏就完事了
<onlylove> jusss: openbox等着你去体验
<jusss> onlylove: screen也可以分屏呀，我现在就在用screen分屏，
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道，我接触screen不久就碰到tmux了，说起来，你那twm是啥，window manager?
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 你打算挨个换啊？有个能用的凑合用用得了
<onlylove> jusss: 要不你去瞅瞅论坛ljj那个40多个wm的折腾帖子，去挨个试试算了
 * adam8157 所以没有迁移到tmux的理由
<jusss> onlylove: 没想用其它的wm了
<jusss> onlylove: fvwm1 twm就够了
<onlylove> jusss: 乃之前不是fvwm么
<onlylove> jusss: 不体验下瓦片？
<jusss> onlylove: debian squeeze 是fvwm1  arch是twm
<onlylove> jusss: 你还停留在squeeze?
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，因为不会升级系统。。。
<onlylove> 我该说啥好……
<jusss> onlylove: 我ubuntu 10.10还用了1年多呢，最后源里的软件都不能装了，才换的debian 6,
<onlylove> 貌似连dist-upgrade都不用，直接upgrade就完了，前提是源文件里面写的是stable
<jusss> onlylove: 现在debian用了也快半年多了吧
<nyfair> 所以还是xp好啊
<onlylove> jusss: 我自己都不清楚我debian用了多久了
<jusss> onlylove: 用squeeze那时，wheezy还是testing
<onlylove> nyfair: 98se才是经典
<jusss> onlylove: 你sid还是testing?
<onlylove> jusss: stable
<jusss> onlylove: 这里用debian的好几个都是sid...
<onlylove> jusss: 不一样的人不一样的用法，sid软件新，我不喜欢整天更新，所以用stabel
<onlylove> jusss: 而且如果真的要往server上加的话，肯定是加stable，到时候有些事情自己清楚
<onlylove> jusss: 虽然现在国内的大都是centos，但是还是有少部分debian
<jusss> onlylove: 手机信号差，经常无服务，京东竟然说是非功能性故障无法待检，让我出检测单，擦
<onlylove> jusss: 还有用ubuntu的，我不是很清楚那些系统咋样
<jusss> onlylove: 我找谁出检测单去呀，这不坑爹的吗
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，这个其实……看人品和地形的，比方说，有的机器信号不好，到地下室就没信号
<onlylove> jusss: 这事你都不知道找谁？谁的孩子找谁去，自然是ZTE
<jusss> onlylove: 我这一进楼层，信号就减半，还经常无服务
<jusss> onlylove: 晚上得给京东客服打电话试试，这不坑爹的吗
<onlylove> jusss: 现在的房子都是框架结构，里面钢筋很多的，给你织了个网眼很大的法拉第笼而已
 * nyfair 回家看国猪
<onlylove> jusss: 你没事别晚上打，不确定晚上是不是夜间服务或者不上班时间
<jusss> onlylove: 那明天白天打，不知道他们有没有客服
<onlylove> jusss: 客服么有用的，你只要检测单出来，京东没话说的
<jusss> onlylove: 信号差能检测吗？室外满信号，一进楼层就减半，
<onlylove> jusss: 你要问ZTE这种事情怎么处理
<onlylove> jusss: 麻烦就在于，zte上班的地方，信号通常不错
<jusss> onlylove: 上哪找zte去呀
<onlylove> jusss: 打400问客服
<onlylove> jusss: 400就这么点作用
<jusss> onlylove: 真麻烦，
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Opera浏览器播放视频，要安装插件么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450183 为什么播放不了视频？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-15 18:13
<onlylove> jusss: 你买东西的时候可是图省事了
<huzoubache> 各位
<huzoubache> 做IDC运维前景怎么样
<onlylove> 脑子坏掉了去IDC
<huzoubache> 额？？为毛这么说呢
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<eexpress>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<eexpress>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<onlylove> 我问你，IDC的日常工作是啥
<jusss> eexpress: luan ma
<huzoubache> 就是管着那些服务出问题什么乱七八糟额
<huzoubache> 我也不是很懂啦。今年刚毕业的学生
<onlylove> jusss: 我这边是被一条离开信息挡住了，应该是一行字母……
<onlylove> ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉ ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<onlylove>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇ ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<jusss> onlylove: 我这方块
<jusss> 吃饭去
<onlylove> eexpress: 重新发一遍，对的不是很齐
<dnf> 有谁了解信息系统和知识发现，或者知识发现相关知识的？我想找些相关资料
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • [求助]KVM安装windows虚拟机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450185 大家好： 最后公司要求使用开源KVM虚拟化技术。 使用的是ubuntu serve 12.04 网上搜了1天的贴子，都没有讲到virsh list 虚拟机起来后，如何使用vncviewer来远程安装windows操作系统。因为它的安装肯定是有图形的。 现在好不容易用VNC远程过去
<^k^> ─> ，提示“No bootable device”。创建虚拟机命令如下： Code: sudo virt-install  -n WinServer2003  -r 2047  --disk path=WinS …
<Mayaer> freeflying: 大叔～
<freeflying> Mayaer, 咋了
<Mayaer> jiero: 大叔～
<Mayaer> 大叔们好～
<Mayaer> 好久不见～ 甚是想念～
<freeflying> Mayaer,  我们都天天见你呢
<Mayaer> = =
<Mayaer> freeflying: 我又没有天天来～
<jiero> Mayaer: 小姑娘，话太多了
<if_else> 各位兄台，libreoffice 里面的 standard filter 中使用 contains 筛选关键字不行。
<if_else> 使用下面字符串：%计算机%
<jiero> Mayaer: 年龄比你大不少吧。
<if_else> 勾选高级功能的 正则表达式，在使用 : *计算机*
<if_else> 还是不能筛选出包含 计算机的单元格 ...
<if_else> 这个是哪里的问题啊。。。
<Mayaer> jiero: 话多怎么了- -
<jiero> Mayaer:  打死！
 * jiero 觉得这里mayaer算是好欺负不生气的。
<Mayaer> jiero: 尼玛。。。
 * jiero 拍拍 Mayaer 你来干什么呐？
<Mayaer> jiero: 我想你了～ 来看看你～
<jiero> Mayaer:  :)
<tipstrying2> 嗨
<tipstrying2> 大家好
<^k^> tipstrying2:点点点.  19:45 
<jiero> 到底是啥音乐
<tipstrying2> 纳尼？
<tipstrying2> 啥是音乐？
<jiero> tipstrying2 掉到陷阱里了。
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • kwplayer 新的控制方式 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=448911 实现了MPRIS dbus 定义. 这样的话可以通过dbus进行控制了. 先上效果图. 右上角的控制界面是gnome shell的一个扩展, 在这里: https://github.com/eonpatapon/gnome-shell-extensions-mediaplayer 统计信息: 发表于 由 nae6taiyie0T — 2013-10-15 19:53
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> adam8157: 苦逼啊，上午闲到屁，晚上累到死。文档看不完了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 时差党啊, 啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157: 这些人开会都选中国的下午，真没招了。
<jiero> gfrog 以后通知改
 * gfrog 撤退，明儿再看。 饭还没吃呢。
<imtxc> jyf: 你那天发的那个夹手机的夹子我今天在地铁站看到了
<imtxc> jyf: 看那尺寸，只能夹手机，不能夹pad
<imtxc> jiero: momo裸姐
<jiero> imtxc: 好孩子
<jiero> imtxc:  你是黑瞎子啊。
<freeflying> imtxc, 还不回去吃饭
<Pudge> gebjgd: smart 你们那里卖多少钱
<iMadper> 杀马特
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 基于ubuntu13.04中文32位精简版v201310 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450193 在最新系统13.04的基础上改动如下： 1.最新的升级都打上了 2.去除冗余语言包 3.修改了香港的源，很快。 4.安装了随地打开终端小工具和新力得软件包 5.删除了firefox安装了chromium 6.安装了ibus-rime 7.删除了rhythebox和evolution 附录：
<imtxc> freeflying: 都回来好久了
<jin> 请问一下这里有人Wine过QQ旋风吗？
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • gnome-commander的奇怪问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450195 普通用户修改文件名时，只能全改，而无法用退格键部分删除。而root就没这问题，真奇怪！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chengliye — 2013-10-15 20:43
<jiero> imtxc: 我领悟了，耳机也是和很多方式一样造出的商业怪圈。
<jiero> imtxc: 汽车也是
<Pudge> iMadper`: 我发现dota2原来可以跳过训练直接开始游戏
<iMadper`> Pudge: 好久不见你了
<iMadper`> Pudge: 是吗? 我还没碰过呢
<iMadper`> Pudge: 没啥兴趣了
<Pudge> iMadper`: 没办法，你晚上无聊的时候少
<Pudge> iMadper`: 诱惑太多
<iMadper`> Pudge: 好吧...
<Pudge> gebjgd: 该起床了
<October21> 你们二老几个小时的时差啊？
<jiero> Pudge: 黑爱
<Pudge> jiero: 求翻译
<jiero> Pudge: 只是想说 hi
<freeflying> imtxc, http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/325921
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Suunto 颂拓 M5 运动心率表 黑金刚款（含心率带、PC-POD） $119元（到手约800元）有晒单！_Woot优惠_钟表首饰_什么值得买
<freeflying> iMadper`, 这个你也可以入了
<iMadper`> freeflying: 用不到我总觉得
<iMadper`> freeflying: 我不信这东西
<freeflying> iMadper`, 至少能提高你的逼格啊
<jiero> freeflying: 你是美国壕么
<freeflying> jiero,  我是中国屌丝
<jiero> freeflying: 美国屌丝，活在未来
<freeflying> iMadper`, 上了这个，基蛙的逼格就远落后你了 :)
<freeflying> jiero, 我活在当下啊
<jiero> freeflying: 你是美国壕啊。不是美国屌丝
<freeflying> jiero, 又埋汰我们中国屌丝了
<jiero> freeflying: 屌丝这个词用以自称的时候，多数不真
<jiero> freeflying: 就像我绝对不自称屌丝
<freeflying> jiero, 你显然不是啊
<jiero> freeflying: ？
<freeflying> jiero, 公子哥啊
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
 * jiero 发现自己的firefox表现奇怪，上下方向键难道接到 Home End。。。
<freeflying> 脑瘫企鹅 iMadper` 是你?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么登录图形界面，输入正确密码后，界面一闪之后要求再次输入密码，一直重复！！！求解，在线等待！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450201 今天出了新问题。我的图形界面登录输入正确密码后，结果一闪又跳出来要输入密码，一直进不去 也没提示密码错误。通过客人访问可以进入，然后
<^k^> ─> tty下也能登录我的用户名。不知道是怎么了，求解！！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jackness — 2013-10-15 21:16
<jiero> freeflying: 他怎么成企鹅了？
<jiero> freeflying: 你现在在哪里？
<freeflying> jiero, #ubuntu-cn里啊
<jiero> freeflying: 对。你还存在在空气里
<freeflying> lol
<jiero> freeflying: 你是自由的，你可以自由飞~
<jiero> freeflying: 吃黑巧克力，吃这种 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13573973939
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 法国直发 修道士的磨坊 100%可可 纯天然 黑巧克力100克圣诞特价-淘宝网
<jiero> freeflying: 哦。这个不行，太老了。吃巧克力，就要吃生产不超过 90天的。
<freeflying> jiero, 我都会买巧克力放家里存着吧
<jiero> freeflying: 不要存啊。好吃的就在好吃的时候吃掉，否则就丢掉，或者送给别人。
<freeflying> jiero, 我都是每次出差时带回去
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
<jiero> freeflying: 您啊那是病，待治
<freeflying> jiero, 不是吧
<jiero> freeflying: 赶快在当地找找医生
<freeflying> jiero, 你妹
<jiero> freeflying: 我不明白为什么黑巧克力被说减肥——那毕竟是脂肪。。。
<jiero> freeflying: 不是糖就能减肥么。。。
<freeflying> jiero, 减肥都是浮云
<jiero> freeflying: 对，我怎么吃都不能长胖，这是个体差异
 * jiero 属于能肚子吃的要破还想吃的怪物
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
 * gfrog ...
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  21:45 
<jiero> adam8157: 当土豪，收赋税
<adam8157> gfrog: 来 交税
<gfrog> adam8157: 交毛线。
<jackness> 我有个问题 想要请教
<jackness> gebjgd，请教个问题啊
<jackness> 今天没人吗
<jackness> 没人说话啊
<jackness> hoxily，在吗
<alpha080> 你又来鸟。。
<alpha080> 问，不一定回答
<jackness> alpha080，帮帮忙啊 回答下 每次出问题 我都能从你们那里学到很多东西
<alpha080> 下次再说，没人啊什么之类的，估计就会没人回答
<jackness> alpha080我的ubuntu图形界面登录出问题了 输入正确密码后 登录窗口一闪 然后又要我输入密码
<jackness> 我用客人登录 没问题 就是自己的用户名 没法登录
<jackness> 但是在tty下 输入用户名和密码登录无误
<jackness> 这是个什么问题啊
<jackness> 谁能帮我解答下
<alpha080> 该用户的登录文件出问题了
<imtxc> freeflying: 木有gps啊那个
<alpha080> tty下备份后删除原文件试试看
<freeflying> imtxc, 我的出个你
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • mac下如何引导装入移动硬盘的ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450211 本人菜鸟~最近因为编译一些东西需要用到ubuntu及其他linux版本，因为内置硬盘有限，想在移动硬盘里装入ubuntu及其他linux。安装后在pc下能够正常引导，mac不行。翻查了很多资料于是决定该用将移动硬盘格成gpt，但是在ubuntu的live
<imtxc> freeflying: 你的什么表？
<freeflying> imtxc, garmin
<imtxc> fr
<imtxc> freeflying: 什么型号
<alpha080> jackness: 但是我不知道你用什么DM
<gfrog> imtxc: 土壕你又收表？
<jackness> alpha080,登录文件是哪一个啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 你不是去年买了个表嘛？ lol
<imtxc> gfrog: 我只土
<alpha080> 问他们去，我不知道你用kde还是gnome还是ubuntu自带的那个
<freeflying> imtxc, 310tx
<imtxc> gfrog: 刚才侯总发了个链接，讨论讨论而已……
<alpha080> 如果是kde我可以回答你
<alpha080> 其他无视
<jackness> alpha080,我是用的自带的那个 那个应该是gnome吧
 * gfrog 鼓起勇气把openshift的贴纸贴本儿上了。
<imtxc> tx？ 也是那种挺大的？
<alpha080> uname -a
<imtxc> gfrog: 你新东家会不开心
<imtxc> freeflying: 你现在用的不就是这个么
<gfrog> imtxc: 没关系
<hoxily> jackness: 干嘛？
<alpha080> jackness: 自己去搜索
<alpha080> jackness: 说了不是kde的我不知道
<alpha080> 还有个懒办法就是      新建用户
<freeflying> imtxc, 是这个啊
<freeflying> 打算出给你
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying 土壕土壕，今晚smzdm上有个gtx+V底的鞋呢。
<alpha080> jackness: google useradd
<imtxc> freeflying: 豪，这么大啊 http://imagebin.org/273727
<alpha080> 或者adduser之类的
<imtxc> freeflying: 收不起啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 你的闲置都太高端
<jackness> 好的
<freeflying> imtxc, 不能啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 果断收不起，不然又被 iMadper` , adam8157 之流的说我墨迹了……
<freeflying> imtxc, 为了逼格啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 我买耳机的优先级比买手表的高嘛。
<imtxc> iMadper`: 要是来个 SE535 + HD650, B格肯定满满
<hoxily> jackness: 你可以贴一下$HOME目录下的所有 . 打头的文件。
<freeflying> imtxc, 一个128G SSD, 还预出一个128G的msata
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手请教一个遍历文件名并删除对应文件的sh脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450213 如题，有一个temp临时目录，有一个work工作目录。想用脚本遍历临时文件夹内的文件，例如读取到文件名ab.exe，则删除对应work目录里的ab.exe，如果没有则跳过，然后继续读取临时目录里的cd.exe，然后重复上述动作，
<gfrog> freeflying: msata都出。@_@
<gfrog> fre
<gfrog> freeflying: 出我吧，我预订。lol
<imtxc> msata....
<imtxc> 估计是全新的？
<gfrog> imtxc: 我拆开C壳看了，有msata的位置哦
<imtxc> gfrog: 恩，色大象不是在 x230 里面装了 mstata 嘛
<freeflying> gfrog, 等我回去买了新的
<imtxc> m...
<imtxc> freeflying: 为嘛要换了
<gfrog> imtxc: 丫个土壕
<gfrog> freeflying: cool
<freeflying> imtxc, 现在的小了
<imtxc> gfrog: 对啊，他把台式机里面的拆出来了， freeflying 才是真豪…………
<freeflying> imtxc, 台式机里的是40G的
 * imtxc 说了病句，拆出 msata 的是色大象
<freeflying> imtxc, 你不是刚收了230吗，配上ssd老快了
<imtxc> freeflying: gfrog 预收了都
<gfrog> imtxc: 你想要我可以退出，谁让乃是土壕呢。 lol
<imtxc> freeflying: SSD 的话我就得把里面的500G硬盘又闲置下来了…… 那样我就闲置3个 500G硬盘了。。。。。
<freeflying> imtxc, 我出两个
<imtxc> freeflying: 美的很， 基蛙退出了就把 msata 留给我
<imtxc> freeflying: 你还有闲置笔记本条儿？
<freeflying> imtxc, 这个真没有
<gfrog> imtxc: 你把俩ssd都收去吧
<freeflying> imtxc, 我还有个ultrabook可以出
<imtxc> 这算不算分土豪财产？ cc gfrog
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃的三爽也不要了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥状况……
<imtxc> gfrog: 我要俩 SSD 做啥，那样会拉仇恨的
<freeflying> gfrog, 还有个toshiba 的
<gfrog> freeflying: 土壕啊。
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<freeflying> 这有啥壕的
<imtxc> 还是台式机貌似
<freeflying> 我当年700多买的
<jusss> 免费送东西？
<imtxc> freeflying: 你的msata出来了通知我
<imtxc> 过两天还得去分 yunfan 的财产
 * hoxily 本人精通Word、Excel、Access、PowerPoint、OutlookExpress等软件的安装与卸载；熟练掌握VB、C++、FoxPro、SQL、java等单词的拼写；熟悉Win7、Winphone、Linux、Mac、Android、Ios等操作系统的开关机；深谙英语六级，初级会计资格等等级考试的发卷收卷流程。ミ◕ฺｖ◕ฺ彡
<imtxc> 甚好
<jusss> hoxily: 好强悍
<jusss> hoxily: 你现在从事什么工作？
<jusss> hoxily: 我马上实习，对实习有点迷茫
<hoxily> jusss: 你没看出来那是个冷笑话么？
<jusss> hoxily: no
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • ubuntu有那些版本，可以安装在平板电脑？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450216 ubuntu版本N多！ 可以安装在平板电脑，可以使用平板电脑功能。 有多少个版本？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Oaip — 2013-10-15 22:28
<jusss> 今天天气不好
<jusss> 有点冷
<jusss> 明天暖和点就好了，现在有点冷了
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 无线路由器，WPS安全漏洞？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450218 http://www.ctocio.com/security/intrusio ... /6594.html 七、Reaver 如果你使用的是无线路由器，那么你需要注意去年底发现的一个安全漏洞：很多路由器厂商提供的WPS（一键认证模式，方便用户完成路由器设备连接认证）的PIN码可以在数小
<jusss> 有人用过pine吗
<gkiwi> ls
<hoxily> ls /
<jerry__> \exit
<hoxily> bin  boot  dev  etc  home  lib  lib64  lost+found  mnt  opt  proc  root  run  sbin  srv  sys  tmp  usr  var
<alvin_rxg>  
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不泡妞了？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 余姚余姚余姚余姚余姚
<knownbad> ?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你不知道？暴動了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 4800名士兵都到了
<knownbad> 那不是暴动，那是镇压。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你也知道了
<knownbad> 不知道，只听你说的不太对头。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 先暴動 後鎮壓
<mayli> knownbad: gebjgd 哇
<knownbad> 网页好似被封了。
<mayli> knownbad: 带感
<mayli> !g 余姚\
<gebjgd> mayli: 哇毛
<mayli> gebjgd: 有意思
<gebjgd> mayli: 有毛意思
<knownbad> 就是那个电视台记者瞎报导嘛。   警车被掀了。   好似前两天的事了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 早就有新的事情了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 現在余姚被封鎖了
<mayli> knownbad: 就是说水灾的事情？
<mayli> knownbad: 第一集团军4800名官兵投入余姚地区灾后秩序恢复 凤凰网
<gebjgd> mayli: 是鎮壓
<knownbad> 也只能封锁当地人，网上都知道了。
<gebjgd> @时代迷思【绝对是负责任的大国】为让欧洲人吃上放心中国大米，中国检验检疫科学研究院，早就举办输欧米制品转基因成分检测方法培训班，严查对欧大米。保证出口大米不含任何转基因成分，保证出口大米的绝对安全。感动了西方社会，再次无可辩驳的证明了中国是个负责任的大国。绝不祸害洋人。
<mayli> 各种悲剧
<mayli> gebjgd: 明显谣言
<gebjgd> mayli: 不是謠言
<mayli> gebjgd: joke
<knownbad> 绝不是，中国人是无敌的。
<mayli> gebjgd: knownbad 你们都不看原文的，只是断章取义，"为让欧洲人吃上放心中国大米，中国检验检疫科学研究院，早就举办输欧米制品转基因成分检测方法培训班"<-根本不是为了，而是回应欧盟的文件
<mayli> gebjgd: knownbad 而且不是针对所有的转基因技术，仅仅检测一种而已
<alvin_rxg> :D
<mayli> gebjgd: knownbad 技术上讲，这个检测不能说出口的大米是100%非转基因的
<knownbad> 知道和感想是两回事。
<knownbad> 无敌指的是中国人什么都能吃。。。
<alvin_rxg> 艹，隔壁的家伙把一整只鸡扔锅里煮了…… 我就奇怪你干嘛不切小了再煮呢？
<mayli> alvin_rxg: :)
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: mayli : 快，给推荐几个鸡汤菜谱
<mayli> alvin_rxg: 咖喱鸡块
<mayli> alvin_rxg: 昨晚一个胖仔跟我说的
<alvin_rxg> 不好吧，鸡块不够大
<alvin_rxg> 这个够大 http://www.xiachufang.com/recipe/1005712/
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 黑木耳炖鸡汤的做法_呤儿(下厨房)
<mayli> alvin_rxg: np, 直接放咖喱煮
<knownbad> 咖喱鸡隔夜吃味道好些。
<knownbad> mayli: 你不是个女的吗？
<alvin_rxg> mayli: 熬夜对皮肤不好
<mayli> knownbad: alvin_rxg 2013年 10月 15日 星期二 16:44:56 EDT
<alvin_rxg> edt
<knownbad> 知道，纽约时间嘛。
<mayli> alvin_rxg: 没有熬夜…而且 knownbad 我是男的
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 快，把你老婆踢了去东海岸泡美丽小姐
<knownbad> CS graduate study.
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<knownbad> 南开大学的吗？
 * mayli 美国当地人感觉不咋漂亮，可能是人种问题
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 没事，捅他屁眼都行。
<knownbad> 防水键盘设计?
<mayli> alvin_rxg: knownbad 而且华人区比北京还脏乱差
<alvin_rxg> 所以弱联系理论的本质不是“人脉”，而是信息的传递。亲朋好友很愿意跟我们交流，但是话说多了就没有新意了。最有效率的交流，也许是跟不太熟悉的对象进行的。
<alvin_rxg> http://www.zreading.cn/archives/4025.html
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 弱人脉与弱联系 - 左岸读书_blog
<knownbad> 你觉得和亲友交谈是求效率？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 所以你们老夫老妻的现在已经没话说了？
<knownbad> 有次和老婆说了类似的话后果就是抓了上床爱爱。
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<knownbad> 废话少说，多多爱爱。
<mayli> `make love`
<knownbad> 女人三十四十原来是真的。
<knownbad> 我被抓了上床的。。。
<mayli> knownbad: 推开她，继续写代码
<alvin_rxg> -bash: make love: command not found
<alvin_rxg> -bash: make love: woman not found
<alvin_rxg> -bash: make love: wife not found
<alvin_rxg> -bash: make love: gf not found
<mayli> DASD-108 <- 奇葩人类观光
<^k^> 05:03
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: pho not found.
<knownbad> pho 妹妹如何了？   试了隔壁没？
<knownbad> btsync 下载电影蛮快的。
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:03
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-16
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • oxygen-transparent（关于透明）求帮忙！求大神帮忙！感激不尽 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450287 http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/ox ... ent=127752 我按照这个网站在终端输入 sudo apt-get install build-essential cmake kdelibs5-dev kdebase-workspace-dev libxrender-dev libx11-dev git 然后要下载100mb左右的东西，下载过程中好像要升级和卸载
<^k^> ─> 一些程序，全部完成后提示重启，我重启后就进入不了桌面了，我很想体验以下那个透明效果。 我的是ku …
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper`
 * iMadper` 反抱抱 jiero 
<jiero> iMadper`: 呃，这个时候被反击了，你在哪里？
<iMadper`> jiero: 家.
<iMadper`> jiero: 正要关机上班去~
<jiero> iMadper`: :)
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 首款ubuntu触摸屏笔记本即将诞生啦~~system76品牌下Darter UltraThin http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450324 参考 http://iloveubuntu.net/system76-launched-ultraportable-darter-ultrathin-touchscreen-laptop https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/daru4 即将到来的 Darter UltraThin触摸屏笔记本参数如下: processor: 4th Generation Intel Core i5 and i7 Processors
<^k^> ─> display: 14.1" 1080p Full High Definition Touch Display with Glossy Finish (1920 x 1080) graphics: Intel® High Definition Graphics 4400 mem …
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 新手请教flash插件的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450331 各位大侠好，我的Ubuntu用firefox和chromium最近访问exmail.qq.com和web.qq.com都不正常，无法登陆，只显示了文字，图片什么的都显示不出来，排版也不正常，跟网络不好时打开失败似的，但其它网站都正常，比如在搜狐看网络视频也正常，我
<kingbo> 早安
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: ERROR no room on ep ring是什么问题，如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450334 xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: ERROR no room on ep ring 统计信息: 发表于 由 younghorse2012 — 2013-10-16 9:20
<MeaCulpa> .
 * kingbo 经过多次尝试，终于知道gentoo定制路由的方法了:route_eth0="10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 gw 10.84.242.129"不可用
 * kingbo 话没说完，咋就自己退出 来了呢
 * kingbo 可行的有三种 
 * kingbo 1 route_eth0="10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0"
 * kingbo 2 route_eth0="route_eth0="10.0.0.0 gw 10.84.242.129"
 * kingbo 3 route_eth0="10.0.0.0/8 gw 10.84.242.129"
 * kingbo 只有第3种能达到我的要求
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 用apt-get升级时提示“……1 not upgraded.” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450335 今天提示有更新，但apt-get upgrade后提示and 1 not upgraded. 又尝试了dist-upgrade和install，分别得到下面的结果，请教一下是怎么回事？ Code: # apt-get upgrade                      Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree     
<^k^> ─>   Reading state information... Done The following packages have been kept back:   google-chrome-stable 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 t …
<MeaCulpa> kingbo: ...
<imtxc> 早
 * kingbo 迷茫地看了一眼MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> kingbo: /etc/conf.d/net 里面分行写了。不需要写在一起，你是这意思吧
<kingbo> MeaCulpa: 不是啊
<MeaCulpa> kingbo: 你所谓的不可用，是写法不对
<kingbo> MeaCulpa: 嗯，系统不认
<MeaCulpa> gentoo 的baselayout 一直是一行干一件事
<kingbo> MeaCulpa: 那倒不是，可以做两个的，比如route_eth0=("10.0.0.0/8 gw 10.84.242.129" "192.0.0.0/8 gw 192.168.1.1")
<MeaCulpa> 我的写法一直是， routes_eth0="default via XXXXX" 或者FOOOO via BAR
<kingbo> MeaCulpa: 我是有个3G网卡，办公室出不了外网，只要定制成内网路由
<kingbo> MeaCulpa: 3G网才省点流量
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: ERROR no room on ep ring是什么问题，如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450334 xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: ERROR no room on ep ring 统计信息: 发表于 由 younghorse2012 — 2013-10-16 9:20
<kingbo> MeaCulpa: 而且不设路由每次上内网主页很慢
<imtxc> eexpress， MeaCulpa telnet 收邮件在脚本里面没办法判断到底收回来没有，最后还是用 fetchmail 了……
<MeaCulpa> o
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 那是...
<iMadper> imtxc: 联通真心渣. 我打电话说地铁上不了网, 人家回一句, 没人强迫你用联通
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: ....
<jiero> iMadper: 地铁能用电话就可以庆幸了。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 魔都地铁是电信地界
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 怎么破?
<iMadper> jiero: 电信/移动都能上网... 就我不行...
<iMadper> jiero: 不开心呀
<jiero> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> imtxc: jiero: MeaCulpa: 打算换电信了
 * jiero 意识到自己从来不会说”开心“这个词语。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 或者不高兴也行呀
<iMadper> jiero: 没头脑和不高兴
<jiero> iMadper: 开心就想到了小伙伴。
<iMadper> jiero: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=nUtyTF5ljEV9L3QRsRdhwxNBNj4KnB1iz0ZxUpQqV_rllx9oHOBueEs46bU5erkK
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 没头脑和不高兴_百度百科
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。一对小伙伴。
<jiero> iMadper: 看了介绍才知道没头脑的意思就是经常犯小错
<iMadper> jiero: lol~
<jiero> iMadper: 昨天我试图破除诅咒戴着耳机睡觉——果然立刻睡着了，音乐放了n遍，甚至闹钟都没把我唤醒。
<jiero> 嗯。就是闹铃，耳机里也响
<iMadper> jiero: 翻身的时候不觉得咯得慌?
<jiero> iMadper: 我不翻身
<iMadper> jiero: 赞!
<jiero> iMadper: 仰天
<jiero> iMadper: 睡睡袋可以习惯成那样的，毕竟在实地侧身睡头颈难受
<jiero> 肢体也不行
<iMadper> jiero: 好吧... 我还是喜欢睡大床, 来回翻身
<jiero> iMadper: 睡袋里可以翻身不过是连袋子一起翻——但是一般不会维持侧身状态
<jiero> iMadper: 但我这床不够大，还是睡大字型比较好
<iMadper> jiero: 呃, 总觉得不会舒服的...
<iMadper> jiero: 好吧~ 我的床也不够大...
<jiero> iMadper: 以后你结婚了，要个4人床啊
<iMadper> jiero: 床不贵, 能放下这个床的房间, 很贵
<jiero> iMadper: 升降床lol
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。你难道也要逃离北京？
<iMadper> jiero: 想, 但是还没能力
<jiero> huntxu: 小狐狸你是不是也要逃离北京了？
<iMadper> Guest95068: 你是哪个组的?
<jiero> iMadper: 好像你不能跑。
<iMadper> jiero: 是呀.
<Guest95068> iMadper: KVM
<iMadper> Guest95068: 赞, 有钱组
<MeaCulpa> 对了
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: 乃前同事
<Guest95068> iMadper: 有钱gfrog就不跑路了
<MeaCulpa> 百度诉讼360
<Guest95068> iMadper: 是啊
<Guest95068> iMadper:  就坐我旁边以前
<MeaCulpa> 百度说百度的网站都是按机器人协议，不允许爬虫的？尼玛自己爬了别人的，又不许别人爬？
 * MeaCulpa 真黑啊
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 百度的網頁可以搜到啊
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 貌似是說360有些放了robots文件的網站也爬
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 百度貌似沒這麽幹
<chenxiongfei> huntxu:360没有遵守robots公约吗？
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: o
<MeaCulpa> chenxiongfei: 不遵守也不至于吃官司嘛
<huntxu> chenxiongfei: 我咋知道，但有這方面的指責
<MeaCulpa> 又不是强制
<MeaCulpa> 可以抵制
<MeaCulpa> 反正这类我都把域名指向127.0.0.1, 终极屏蔽
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 所以訴不公平競爭吧，一方遵守了行業公約，一方沒遵守但是獲利
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 恩，管他呢，都给我塞去127.0.0.1
<huntxu> 法院總不能說既然他不遵守那判令你也可以不遵守lol
<chenxiongfei> 小伙伴们 你们打算买激光武器吗？ http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/8cff/?pfm=homepage_Featured_3_8cff
<^k^> chenxiongfei ... ⇪ {"type"=>"text/plain"}
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 是，既然有人告，就要有结果
<chenxiongfei> 这个30美元
<MeaCulpa> 所以百度觉得必胜，只要法院受理
<huntxu> jiero: 小胖子
<chenxiongfei> 要比oschina说的那个要便宜很多呢
<jiero> huntxu: 。坏孩子
<jiero> huntxu: 我刚聚焦到irc你就回复了
<huntxu> jiero: =.=
<jiero> chenxiongfei: 自己制作
 * jiero 摸摸 huntxu 的绒毛
<chenxiongfei> jiero:no，买个成品研究下
<jiero> huntxu: 。下一个有孩子的就是腻了
<huntxu> jiero: 我的acpi報的電池容量總是超過design capacity好多。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 我才沒那麽快
<huntxu> jiero: design capacity 4400 mAh, last full capacity 4950 mAh = 100%
<jiero> 021是哪里？
<huntxu> 上海啊
<jiero> huntxu: 。上海打电话来。。。睡啊。
<tkint> chenxiongfei: 能量可能还不够吧
<jiero> huntxu: 这个么。可能是出错了。我有一次更是暴表。。。完全不减的电池。
<huntxu> jiero: 不是，現在插著電源用的
<jiero> huntxu: 特别是插电源用的时候就能搞错，我拔下来之后电池就检测不准了。。。
<huntxu> .
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃那天测试了我的 vps 的速度了么，还测不
<jiero> imtxc: 测试我的vps速度，你的下行速度是多少？
<imtxc> jiero: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我这里下行速度只有480kb/s
<imtxc> jiero: 我差不多
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。
<jiero> gebjgd: 你速度多少？
<jiero> iMadper: 速度多少？
<iMadper> imtxc: 没测...
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是 噶嘛当时再用吗...
<iMadper> imtxc: 乃开个http呗
<iMadper> imtxc: 要不多麻烦...
<imtxc> iMadper: scp 啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 那个不准的
<tkint> imtxc: nirtrous.io 提供的开发机的vps也可以做隧道 速度还不错
<imtxc> tkint: 又占人便宜…………
<imtxc> tkint: 用 node.js ?
<tkint> imtxc: ssh -D 啊
<imtxc> tkint: 速度还真可以…………………………
<onlylove> 又有人在秀网速？
<iMadper> imtxc: 都tmd的没gf的home!
<iMadper> imtxc: 整个硬盘,就没一个地方是这个帐号有权访问的
<iMadper> imtxc: 你nnnd怎么dd?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 忘了………… 那当时 gfrog_not_here 怎么测的？
<imtxc> iMadper: 你 scp kernel 吧。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我怎么知道?
<iMadper> imtxc: 好吧.. 赞..
<tkint> imtxc: 机器在爱尔兰 可是ssh登陆一点也不卡 不知道为毛 就跟linode的东京机房差不多
<onlylove> 该不是su到root上测试的吧
<jiero> onlylove: 帮我测网速。
<onlylove> jiero: 我怎么帮你测啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 50kbps
<jiero> onlylove: 怎么测？
<iMadper> imtxc: 很赞.
<iMadper> imtxc: 比土豆还快
<jiero> onlylove: 我现在不知道如果vps超过了自己的下行通道极限，怎么测啊？
<onlylove> jiero: 随便百度或者google下网速测试，应该有很多网页可以测带宽
<onlylove> jiero: vps？还有下行限制？
<jiero> onlylove: 不是是我正在用的网络的速度的极限
<onlylove> jiero: 那你下载的时候自己主动限速啊
<jiero> onlylove: 我这里下载速度最高480kb/s
<onlylove> jiero: 哦，这个……你ssh到vps上，然后找个离得近点的地方下载个大文件
<onlylove> jiero: 这个应该能差不多吧……
<iMadper> jiero: 找另外一个vps来测试你的vps
<jiero> onlylove: 不是那个意思啦。。。我是想要知道vps向外传输的能力。
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 你测试吧。
<iMadper> jiero: 行, 给文件链接.
<onlylove> jiero: 向外传输？
<iMadper> jiero: 或者, 我用20m光纤帮你测试
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。我用他们官方的文件还是自己传上去一个好？
<iMadper> jiero: 自己dd一个吧
<onlylove> jiero: 原来测两点间网速的时候可是用流量测试的……我记得叫netperf还是啥的
<iMadper> jiero: 上传太慢.
<onlylove> jiero: 然后用ifstat看峰值
<jiero> iMadper:  onlylove  100%[======================================>] 104,857,600  114M/s   in 0.9s
<onlylove> jiero: 不过那个东西……用完后一定记得关掉
<jiero> iMadper onlylove 这是本地连接速度
<iMadper> jiero: ... ... 好硬盘
<onlylove> jiero: 这个是千兆网卡
<jiero> iMadper onlylove  162.218.95.147/100mb.bin
<jiero> iMadper onlylove ssd的vps
<onlylove> jiero: 土豪我们做朋友吧，VPS都用ssd了
<iMadper> jiero: 单位的网不好, 330kb/s
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。才 $4每月。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 年付 $36
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。
<jiero> iMadper: 我以为你是登录你的vps测试呐。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 主要是我要vps除了翻墙没用，一年到头用不了几回，连cjb的账号都没了
<iMadper> jiero: 我的vps, 我忘了密码了...
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • [求助]Ubuntu 13.04 64位无法启动，正在尝试各种办法。。。长。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450347 本来装了一个win7 64，现在想装个ubuntu和win7的双系统。 我是用U盘安装的，安装后不能引导。然后在网上找的办法，进试用，安装boot-repqir修复，重启后有grub的多重启动菜单。 在菜单里选择ubuntu，进
<^k^> ─> 去之后就黑屏了，显示器说没有视频输入，然后就直接休眠。。。 看论坛里说可以加启动参数，第一次试 …
<iMadper> jiero: 错了, 忘了地址了
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<jiero> iMadper: gmail里啊
<jiero> iMadper: firefox都会记住的！
<jiero> gfrog 青蛙帮忙测网速
<onlylove> iMadper: 这个给供应商提交ticket他会不会帮忙？
<iMadper> onlylove: 会呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 那你就说，我把地址忘了……
<gfrog> jiero: nani？
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<iMadper> jiero: 100%[=====================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 9.75MB/s   in 12s
<gfrog> iMadper: 这是啥？
<jiero> iMadper: 哦，差不多，应该10个人没问题
<iMadper> gfrog: 这是霸气.
<jiero> gfrog网速测试啊
<onlylove> 9.75，感觉是百兆网的速度
<jiero> 大概就是了，因为说的是
<gfrog> iMadper: ……
<onlylove> 如果网络状况再好点，应该能上11的
<jiero> onlylove: 升级到1000mbps要钱
<jiero> iMadper: 我买到了鼠标哈哈哈
<onlylove> jiero: 不是升级，100M的网我试过峰值是11M
<iMadper> jiero: 双飞驴?
<jiero> iMadper: 还有一瓶 1L法国牛奶。
<jiero> iMadper: 嗯。
<jiero> iMadper: 现在回归A4Tech了
<jiero> 统一品牌
<onlylove> 哇塞，法国牛奶，从法国运过来的？
<iMadper> jiero: 厉害.
<iMadper> onlylove: 是的.
<jiero> onlylove: 1L 7.8元比国产的便宜啊。
<jiero> onlylove: 国产低脂奶1L怎么也要10多吧。
<onlylove> 这啥情况，加上运费啥的还比国产便宜？
<jiero> onlylove: 运费免啊。
<jiero> onlylove: 哦哦
<jiero> onlylove: 国内关卡都要钱呗。
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Java ORM视频教程整理 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450349 Hibernate是一个开放源代码的对象关系映射框架，它对JDBC进行了非常轻量级的对象封装，使得Java程序员可以随心所欲的使用对象编程思维来操纵数据库。 Hibernate可以应用在任何使用JDBC的场合，既可以在Java的客户端程序使用，也可以在Servlet
<^k^> ─> /JSP的Web应用中使用，最具革命意义的是，Hibernate可以在应用EJB的J2EE架构中取代CMP，完成数据持久化的重任 …
<onlylove> jiero: 我知道运费免，但是肯定加在价格上了
<jiero> onlylove: 联网收费，比国外网多了很多项目，所以
<onlylove> jiero: 就这样还有毒牛奶
<imtxc> 掉线了。。
<imtxc> 次哦
<jiero> onlylove: 层次越多，责任就分摊了
<onlylove> imtxc: 掉线这种稀松平常的
<jiero> onlylove: 但是更多就业，更稳定~
<imtxc> tkint: Region East Asia , IP 还是爱尔兰。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 毛，我想知道出了事算谁的
<jiero> iMadper: 谢啦。
<iMadper> jiero: :-)
<jiero> onlylove: 笨蛋，法不治众。只会拉替罪羊！
<tkint> imtxc: 我刚才说过
<onlylove> 那几个找我面试的咋没动静了
<jiero> onlylove: 就好象搞环境毒素和食品毒素的，生产中间部分哪里被罚过？
<imtxc> tkint: 啥？ 我刚掉线了
<jiero> onlylove: 那样就反了~多数菜农都种过毒菜吧。。。
<tkint> imtxc: 嗯
<jiero> onlylove: 因为你太瘦了。
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> jiero: 切，菜农愿意种毒菜？他们种的自己都不吃
<jiero> onlylove: 愿意，能赚钱。
<onlylove> jiero: 因为不用剧毒药毒不死虫子，毒不死虫子菜被咬了长得不好看
<jiero> onlylove: 过程全是错。
<onlylove> jiero: 长得不好看的卖不掉
<jiero> onlylove: 你怎么办？
<onlylove> jiero: 卖不掉就赚不到钱
<imtxc> tkint: 哪个位置的比较稳定一些
<jiero> onlylove: 怎么办？
<onlylove> jiero: 菜农肯定有不打药的自留地，那些菜就是不好看他们自己吃不在乎
<jiero> onlylove: 有人惩罚他们了么？会怎么处理？
<iIlL10Oo> 虫子DNA升级后,已经有耐药性了
<onlylove> jiero: 貌似罚的是卖药的
<jiero> onlylove: 法不治
<iIlL10Oo> 虫子一代代繁殖很快
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 所以低毒的毒不死
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 所以敌敌畏还在用
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 乐果也在用
<tkint> imtxc: 我只试过那一个
<black_angel> 虫子好可恶
<jiero> onlylove: 除了山东有大棚其实虫子少，外面很少用的
<tkint> iIlL10Oo: 自然进化敌不过人工设计
<onlylove> black_angel: 虫子有毛线可恶的……
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 杀虫不只是用毒药, 用机器人人工智能也是可以的
<imtxc> tkint: east asia?
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: 虫子进化没那么快的。
<tkint> iIlL10Oo: 用转基因的办法搞虫子 虫子可能等不到进化出抵抗力就灭绝了
<onlylove> black_angel: 你还不准人活了，哦不准虫活了
<jiero> eexpress: 因为繁殖快
<tkint> 不过我觉得没必要把虫子赶尽杀绝
<jiero> 优胜劣汰
<black_angel> onlylove: 物理干掉
<tkint> 为何人类有得吃 就不给虫子口饭吃呢
<eexpress> jiero: 一个虫子适应了。你以为全世界的就都变了？
<onlylove> black_angel: 成本
<jiero> eexpress: 目前就是这样的
<eexpress> 要等这个虫子的子孙占领全世界呢
<jiero> eexpress: 嗯
<eexpress> 别目前，你根本没动脑筋。很慢的
<onlylove> black_angel: 大面积虫害的话，你人工来捉？
<eexpress> 遗传上，还3/4的虫子又变异成不适应了
<eexpress> kk是幼儿园的想法
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 关键是虫子每天要做的一件事, 就是适应农药. 虫子繁殖的时间一般是2天一代吧?
<jiero> eexpress: 对啊。但是虫子生殖能力还是强
<onlylove> 哪里变异那么快
<black_angel> onlylove: 电，火，我能想到的就这些了
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 。。。
<jiero> 两天一代。。。那啥虫子？
<onlylove> black_angel: 电和火……很好，你家菜呢？
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: 你的虫子，多久占领全世界啊
<black_angel> onlylove: 想法子引过来呗
<onlylove> black_angel: 有啥比能吃的东西还能吸引虫子
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 虫子的种类很多的,每个国家的还不一样,DNA的容量是比ipv6还大的
<onlylove> black_angel: 问题出在大面积种植上
<eexpress> 先说多久。lol
<black_angel> onlylove: 比如利用气味什么的
<eexpress> 再说竞争。其他的虫子自动死掉？
<onlylove> black_angel: 你看那些树，大面积种植的容易犯虫害，但是那些混在其他树里面的就不容易出问题
<jiero> black_angel: 太多种类虫子了，习性都不一样
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 环境不一样,如果你的虫子跑出20KM, 环境就不一样了,肯定不能适应
<tkint> iIlL10Oo: 两天一代的虫子？ 你可以直接送实验室给他们做新的实验动物了
<eexpress> 能正确变异增强的，是很少的。
<onlylove> 不是……我错了……我貌似今天把问题引到虫子身上了
<jiero> eexpress: 能活下来的概率更高
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 3/4死掉了, 1/4还在繁殖
 * jiero 摸摸 onlylove
<onlylove> 问题还是在于那些剧毒农药的降解问题
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: 你的意思是，下药后，全部虫子都变异了？
<black_angel> jiero: 虫子都有趋光性，晚上将虫子引过来，用电网电死它们
<eexpress> 能活下来的不多。能变异的更少
<jiero> eexpress: 不是，是活下来的大多是具备有利变异的
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: DNA是不停变化的
<jiero> black_angel: 。。。
 * adam8157 美元兑软妹币这两天跌好多啊
<eexpress> DNA不停变化？？？？？？？？？？？？
<eexpress> @@@
<jiero> eexpress: 其实是的
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 你这就没考虑天敌的问题，比方说外来物种入侵
<eexpress> 胡说哦。
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 知道中华蜜蜂和意大利蜜蜂现在谁多么？
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 做爱都会变呢,别说听音乐了
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 知道为啥现在这么多黑蚊子（应该是伊蚊）么
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: 变的，都能抵抗药性了？
<eexpress> 听音乐都变DNA？
<jiero> eexpress:  http://www.zhihu.com/question/21657520
<eexpress> 这世界混乱了
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 人类的DNA在一生都不会发生变化么？ - 知乎
<eexpress> 你去知道吧。
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 嗯, 1%吧
<onlylove> adam8157: 你看论坛，那谁，在研究欧元
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 哪里那么高。
<eexpress> 1%就巨大了。
<imtxc> nitrous 给我玩儿死了。。。
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 10万分之一差不多
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 哦,没研究过
<iIlL10Oo> :)
<imtxc> 创建 box 执行了20分钟了。。。。
<black_angel> 物理伤害，无法变异
<onlylove> 1%的DNA发生变异，这是在福岛被辐射了？
 * jiero 踹 eexpress 。。。好久不见
<eexpress> 一代1%的人，变猩猩。
<eexpress> iMadper: 你还没变异，天天听音乐的家伙
<iMadper> eexpress: ...... 还没...
<jiero> iMadper: 耳朵变异了！
<eexpress> 你要听红歌，才变异
<iMadper> jiero: 也没...
<jiero> eexpress: iMadper 变兔子耳朵
<eexpress> lol
<iMadper> eexpress: 听红歌, 直接死, 也不会变异.
<iMadper> ...
 * adam8157 请问北京哪里有新鲜炸鱼卖?
<onlylove> eexpress: iIlL10Oo 照你这么说要变猩猩了
<jiero> adam8157: 让 iMadper 卖给你
<eexpress> 都炸了，还新鲜？
<jiero> adam8157:  gfrog 炸给你
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<eexpress> onlylove: 可能
<gfrog> jiero: 滚粗
<eexpress> 油炸，没新鲜的。 adam8157
<gfrog> adam8157: 炸鱼，你好这口？
<jiero> eexpress: 很多南方人认为新鲜的鱼不能炸，那么新鲜的鱼为什么能烤。。。
<black_angel> 青蛙油炸好吃不
<adam8157> eexpress: 用新鲜的鱼炸来吃
<jiero> 而且必须在5分钟内吃完！
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 油炸小偏口和黄花 赛高啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 不像是海边人的作风啊。油炸的都是有味的鱼
<eexpress> jiero: 逻辑反了。奸商太多才是道理
<gfrog> adam8157: 毛线，你自己家才能吃到新鲜鱼炸的。
<jiero> gfrog呃。我喜欢油炸没味道的鱼就更没味道了
<eexpress> 新鲜的鱼，去油炸，亏死的
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: ... 是啊, 新鲜的鱼
<gfrog> adam8157: 你买个空气炸锅吧。哥买鱼炸给你吃。
<jiero> adam8157: 新鲜的鱼可以煮啊
<adam8157> eexpress: 我们那边不缺新鲜鱼...
<jiero> adam8157: 煮了再炸！
<eexpress> 你帝都，缺的
<onlylove> gfrog:说的好像没味的不能炸似的
<eexpress> 又不是山东
 * adam8157 海货, 新鲜的, 怎样都好吃
<jiero> eexpress: 可以自己养
<jiero> adam8157: 家里养鱼吧。
<black_angel> 鲤鱼必须先油炸了然后加糖醋辣椒才好吃
<gfrog> onlylove: 新鲜的是新鲜的价钱。 炸的都是快坏的。
<eexpress> 自己的不说，他是要买啊。 jiero
<eexpress> gfrog: 就是
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<jiero> eexpress: 你设计一个楼通用下水管道处理的水养鱼
<iMadper> adam8157: 明天nho, 真不开心
<onlylove> 鲤鱼那东西必须先去掉土腥味
<eexpress> jiero: 额。这高级。
<gfrog> iMadper: 你才NHO啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 去睡一天
<gfrog> iMadper: 有帽子发，有书包发。
<onlylove> gfrog:哦，拿来卖的啊……
 * gfrog 妈蛋，帽帽NHO还给帽子。C记为毛入司不给手拉手的妹子……
<iMadper> gfrog: 对呀, 我是新员工来的.
<black_angel> onlylove: 文火用油和盐慢慢煎，去鱼腥
<iMadper> adam8157: 好.
<jiero> gfrog告诉你老婆去。
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> gfrog: 书包刚刚到手了... 拉链质量很渣...
<gfrog> jiero: 没的拿，你说也没用。
 * adam8157 卧槽 欧元确实最近涨了很多
<jiero> gfrog你说啊
<onlylove> black_angel: 我不介意鱼腥，我介意的是鲤鱼那土腥
<adam8157> iMadper: 那是个渣渣包
<gfrog> iMadper: 本来就很渣，我拿到随手送人了。
<iMadper> adam8157: 是呀...
<adam8157> iMadper: 我的也送人了
<iMadper> gfrog: 正有此意, 回去找个上学的弟弟妹妹的...  cc adam8157
 * jiero 这里有n个宝宝
<black_angel> onlylove: 你肯定没吃过酸辣鲤鱼
<jiero> 包包。
<onlylove> gfrog：乃想要仨手拉手的妹子？
<adam8157> iMadper: 我送实习生的...
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 那我也留着送实习生好了
<gfrog> onlylove: 毛线，俩嘛，加我刚好仨。 lol
<jiero> iMadper: 然后实习生拿到自己的之后再送给下一代
<onlylove> black_angel: 哪里的做的好？帝都
<iMadper> jiero: 实习生都不稀罕这个包
<onlylove> black_angel: 我抽时间去尝尝
<black_angel> onlylove: 帝都，太远了
<jiero> iMadper: 送给乞丐
<iMadper> adam8157: 贵组的实习生不是比你有钱多了吗? hhkb
<onlylove> black_angel: 那乃是哪里的
<black_angel> onlylove: 广东才有
<iMadper> jiero: 呃. 乞丐远比我有钱
<jiero> black_angel: 你是黑龙江的？
<onlylove> black_angel: 那么远啊……
<jiero> iMadper: 但是他们需要质量低劣的包
<adam8157> iMadper: rh的实习生都是土壕
<iMadper> adam8157: 还好我不是实习生.
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。 你 和 iMadper 都是土豪
<iMadper> jiero: 我不是呀.
<jiero> adam8157:  hamo也是土豪
<adam8157> jiero: 壕个蛋啊...
<onlylove> 我靠，土豪在开会么
 * iMadper 是的, 就是 "壕个蛋啊..."
<jiero> adam8157: 壕是蛋。。。
<black_angel> onlylove: 我在想现在已经开始凉了，可以在北方吃烤羊腿了
<jiero> 。。。
<eexpress> 。。
 * jiero 笑的想去敲鸡蛋玩了！
<black_angel> 元芳好像今天没来
<jiero> black_angel: 你是哪里的？
<onlylove> black_angel: 你活动范围多大啊，刚才还在广东吃酸辣鲤鱼，现在就要去吃烤羊腿……
 * adam8157 笑看创业板杀跌 cc huntxu 
<imtxc> adam8157: 豪
<eexpress> 难道蛋蛋又去抄外汇了
<onlylove> 玩股票的都是土豪
<black_angel> onlylove: 北到哈尔滨，南到海南岛，^^
<onlylove> black_angel: 乃是飞行员还是空姐
<adam8157> eexpress: 你的资金呢? 还没打过来啊!!!
<imtxc> iMadper: 什么包，冲我来啊
<black_angel> onlylove: 你是想送个给我吗
<eexpress> 我的要养崽，你那样玩，多少钱都飞快的没了哦。怕。
<onlylove> black_angel: 要不就是火车司机？
<eexpress> 金融蛋蛋。
<black_angel> onlylove: 终于猜对一次啦:D
<adam8157> eexpress: 请转账付款, 妥妥的
<eexpress> 查，变转帐了。都不保本的吧。太狠
<onlylove> black_angel: 靠，开火车的，好高端的样子
<eexpress> 还是留点钱，娶媳妇吧。 adam8157
<black_angel> 还是先找媳妇吧
<adam8157> eexpress: 最近借了好多钱给别人
<onlylove> 首先，要先有个女朋友，才有考虑成为媳妇的可能
<eexpress> 哦。估计有 gfrog
<gfrog> eexpress: 啥？
<adam8157> eexpress: 没, 土壕不需要问我借
<eexpress> gfrog: 你借。。额。
<onlylove> adam8157: 土豪求借钱
<eexpress> 那借谁了
<eexpress> 未来媳妇？
<adam8157> eexpress: 你又不认识
<gfrog> eexpress: 问 adam8157 借钱？ 我怕利息还不起。
<adam8157> eexpress: 所以, 请转账付款 妥妥的
<eexpress> 越说越像了
<gfrog> eexpress: 找 adam8157 蹭饭都那么费劲
<eexpress> gfrog: 是吧。他是金融家，的确危险
<adam8157> 0_0
<gfrog> eexpress: 必须很危险。
<black_angel> 首先，要有个房子，然后再有个车子，然后再考虑找个女的
<onlylove> gfrog:啥，多高的利息？
<black_angel> 不过《头文字D》里面的男主角都是有车一族，都是单身，这就奇怪了
<adam8157> 借出去的都是无息... 需要有息的我不借给...
<eexpress> 估计是没还钱，就每天上馆子吃利息。
<eexpress> adam8157: 是吧
<adam8157> eexpress: 我又不是红星的...
<eexpress> 红星是啥
<imtxc> 铜锣湾
<adam8157> eexpress: 红星帮
<eexpress> 红星农贸市场。
<adam8157> 洪兴帮?
<eexpress> ，
<onlylove> 洪兴吧
<onlylove> 陈浩南啥的
<black_angel> 红星是啥呀
<onlylove> 那叫啥铁血丹心杀马特
<adam8157> gfrog: 下周发工资
<adam8157> gfrog: 嘿嘿
<black_angel> 百度一下“杀马特”
<black_angel> 这杀马特，你妹呀
<onlylove> 我在等vmware的面试电话，真要命，有人在发工资据说
<black_angel> 我在等着发工资
<onlylove> 吃饭去……
<onlylove> 说起来vmware那群人也怪，一个论坛负责解答问题的，要有java背景
<adam8157> onlylove: vmware才是土壕啊
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求助：chrome无法升级 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450355 ubuntu系统12.04，最新更新的时候老是提示chrome无法更新，需要的依赖有损坏： Depends: lib32gcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1) but it is not installable Depends: lib32stdc++6 (>= 4.6) but it is not installable Depends: libc6-i386 (>= 2.11) but it is not installable E: Unable to correct problems, you have
<^k^> ─> held broken packages. 但是一直没有找到解决办法，请问大神这种情况该如何处理。我之前就好几次死在这个上 …
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...
<black_angel> onlylove: Tuhao, Can we be friend?
<onlylove> adam8157: 是这样的，前几天有个外包公司找我，说是vmware有个vsphere的职位，负责论坛回答问题……
<MeaCulpa> CloudFunk 又要添丁
<onlylove> black_angel: 你才是土豪，你们全家都是土豪
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 擦，专制灌水，舒服啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那个银行的，没动静了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 银行嘛，别太在意
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那天我刚把shell题目做完，那人匆忙来把题收走，说是最近忙，看完答案给回复
 * MeaCulpa 也想灌水拿工资
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 笔试？
<MeaCulpa> 笔试一般都招苦力...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 嗯，去了就扔下套题没影了，然后把题收走我就可以走了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: vmware那还不知道啥职位，问了俩人俩说法，今天据说vmware会打电话面试……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我年轻时候去过连人都没，就看门的教你自己拿笔和卷子做完走人
 * adam8157 Tom... 好违和啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 但是我大概的理解就是，那个是个需要解答问题的职位，需要java编程背景，原来是开发工程师轮流做现在想找个专人做的工作
<MeaCulpa> java+shell ... 好奇葩
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 然后给我考英文的时候是vsphere的手册……
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 恩，内衣式招聘，追求匹配度
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我个人觉得那可能更倾向java
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog> adam8157: 滚粗
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<onlylove> 难道vmware的虚拟化是java搞的？
 * gfrog 招人啊招人啊，SA，devel，Sales……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 高楼大厦也得有化粪池啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我 SA+Dev+Sales复合型
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 要不
<onlylove> gfrog：贵司的sa不要我
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 速速扔简历来啊， lol
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不过乃都不来帝都
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 高薪+Diet Coke 足够打动我即可
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我去买个毛子时代的面具
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 可乐喝多了没好处
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: diet倒是有，不过被 adam8157 抢光了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 还有很多....
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 很多事干了都没好处
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: adam8157 求Diet Coke解救
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 比方说面试？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 好多home based啊，妈蛋。
 * gfrog 为毛偏偏我拿到一个office based
<onlylove> adam8157: 乃给meaculpa空运过去吧
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 如果office 有replenish的Diet Coke, 我就Office based
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你看我用词，就不是一般人
 * gfrog 擦，懂了，我把office的座位占了，没地方坐了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我不喜欢hame based, home 里distraction太多了，如果在家还能有心思干活的，那这家可以拆了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 速速扔简历给土壕蛋，我不做人肉生意。 lol
<MeaCulpa> 我简历只有一张纸，只有english...
<MeaCulpa> 土豪蛋我周末亲自给他
<onlylove> gfrog: 等MeaCulpa 来了你就可以homebase
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  12:10 
<adam8157> gfrog: 去拿苹果吃
<imtxc> iMadper`: erc 真是渣得掉渣
<gfrog> adam8157: 李大爷帮忙洗点提子呗，lol
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: adam8157 乃们竟然去魔都面基了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 狠狠
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 话说，有没有JD啊
<MeaCulpa> 你之前说了那么多种有Diet Coke的
<onlylove> 吃饭去，顺便去银行提张软妹币……哎，没钱了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/searchResults.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&act=sort&sortColumn=1
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ Working at Canonical | Canonical
<onlylove> gfrog: 乃之前不是在红帽么
<MeaCulpa> 我要去喷launchpad...
<gfrog> onlylove: 你都说了是之前
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: lol
<MeaCulpa> 我要去扶助Bazaar中兴
<MeaCulpa> 灭掉git
<onlylove> gfrog: 咋变C了，我投红帽简历的时候你还在红帽，这没几天的事情
<gfrog> onlylove: 确实没几天
<onlylove> gfrog: 贵司的sa要rhce不
 * imtxc 没水果，不开心
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: "gies - daily experience in git."
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @_@
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: C都这么不爱护自己的东西
<gfrog> onlylove: 上面那个link自取。
 * MeaCulpa 我次奥，Bzr是后妈养的啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: bzr真心慢到家。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你们应该直接从bzr push到linux kernel lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你这么一说我知道了你们机器烂
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 啧啧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @_@ 网也烂
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 工作机是linux?
<MeaCulpa> 可能网烂
<MeaCulpa> 也没有好的公共存储
<gfrog> adam8157: 内个，话说这边的咖啡机能打出奶泡啊。帽帽的那个我就从来没见过奶泡
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: . 自备本子。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: nb, Aleinware
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你要扶助。先写一个震撼的文章出来才行
<onlylove> sa是home base……
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我来操机
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 能扛动就没问题，有人用W510呢。
<eexpress> 要不，凭啥
<MeaCulpa> 中午开ET
<onlylove> 我想找个像样的地方上班
<onlylove> gfrog: w510很沉么，我见过最沉的大概是17的alienware了
<gfrog> onlylove: http://www.unitedstack.com/join-us/
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ Join Us | UnitedStack Inc.
 * gfrog 专心干活儿。
<onlylove> Sina, Red Hat, Taobao, Baidu, EMC
<onlylove> 五个公司里面仨中国的
<onlylove> Top engineers from Sina, Red Hat, Taobao, Baidu, EMC form a “Dream Team” here.
<MeaCulpa> 哪里的dream team...
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 刚才我贴那个link
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 丫知道这些公司在搞openstack。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 呵呵，都在搞，堆shit而已
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 昨晚终于鼓起勇气把openshift的贴纸贴本子上了，lol
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 都能得
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 帽帽的没见过，估计是因为奶总是不够，出来的都是水
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，我要无尽的Diet Cole
<MeaCulpa> Coke
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 乃要Coke？ lol
 * MeaCulpa C记有需求专职聊天员么，双语哦
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 哎，魔都的只有tin装，死贵
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 这边也是tin的，经常被抢光。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 多少钱一tin?
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 木买过。都是蹭公司的。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 小米盒子被告 被索赔510万元 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450356 如果我是优酷的CEO，就把淘宝上面的机顶盒全部索赔一次，呵呵~~~ http://it.msn.com.cn/network/477776/823161140407b.shtml 统计信息: 发表于 由 i990049 — 2013-10-16 12:18
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 干！我再看看jd
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: lol
<tkint> 这种索赔是用打官司来求合作
<tkint> 才500来万
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 有公司的，对我来说就是节约了
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 那你真的该去帽帽。diet每天定时供应。貌似C社只是定期采购，喝光就挺着。 cc adam8157
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 2.8 4 * 我每天的Diet Coke开销
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 一年2688元
<MeaCulpa> 一个月算20工作日..
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 好高的一笔啊。 lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 恩，能节约那么多
<jusss> 有人吗？
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  12:42 
<MeaCulpa> 我现在把老婆放在公司以后，必须要diet coke + Red Bull才能安全抵达公司
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 什么老婆
<MeaCulpa> jusss: ...
<jusss> 0
<imtxc> ......
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 你很喜欢零食?
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 一般，我不喜欢零食
 * adam8157 不喜欢零食, 但是diet coke和水果++
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 零食我总是以主食的规模来摄取
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 所以不喜欢，太贵
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 猴总。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 水果++
<freeflying> gfrog_working, ?
<gfrog_working> freeflying: momo
<freeflying> gfrog_working, G+
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 好吧。
<tkint> http://www.latimes.com/world/la-fg-c1-china-cockroach-20131015-dto,2669,4433405.htmlstory
<^k^> tkint ... ⇪ Cockroach farms multiplying in China - latimes.com
<tkint> adam8157: 你的生活方式蛮像gay的
<jusss> MeaCulpa: diet coke是饼干？
<adam8157> tkint: J人
<MeaCulpa> jusss: .....
<tkint> adam8157: 我是实话实说
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 快看gtalk
<chenxiongfei> gtalk 相互加一下呗
<MeaCulpa> gtalk是不是变成hangout
<MeaCulpa> 要关门了吧
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 罪恶之城据说要出2了，喜欢罪恶之城吗？
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 昨晚看了dead in tombstone
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 不看那...
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 那你喜欢看啥？
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 住宿还得自己搞定，麻烦。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 住宿和路费让公司搞啊
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 毛线。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 能搞的话还差这一张票？
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 公司那么多人去，找个人带进去就行了。
<MeaCulpa> jusss: ... 最近？hmm... Bones
<MeaCulpa> jusss: Big Bang
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 还有玩游戏...
<jusss> MeaCulpa: big bang是啥？美剧？
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 恩
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • ubuntu12.04 gnome-session-fallback如何保存会话？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450357 rt 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2013-10-16 13:02
<freeflying> adam8157, dd: warning: partial read (22 bytes); suggest iflag=fullblock
<MeaCulpa> http://www.funnpoint.com/recent/programmer-after-marrage-12637
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: programmer after marrage- funnpoint.com
 * jiero 结果还是要换鼠标。。。
<jiero> iMadper``: 我看到了，我看到了，我看到了尺寸差不多的鼠标，然后读了铭牌，然后上网一搜——太攀皇蛇 ￥499
<iMadper``> jiero: 灯厂的鼠标, 不考虑
<iMadper``> jiero: 太没性价比
<jiero> iMadper``: 我找鼠标和找裤子一样难，95%的裤子都形状不合适。
<jiero> 95%的鞋子也是。。。
<iMadper``> jiero: 逻辑 火(土)星系列, 忘了叫啥了
<jiero> iMadper``: 看来我要考虑游戏鼠标。。。
<jiero> iMadper``: 那些似乎不支持linux
<iMadper``> jiero: 恩.
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不需要支持
<MeaCulpa> 我的Death adder linux下面听好
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 看着 logitech 列出了兼容linux的型号，那些不兼容的会不会出问题？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我左手鼠标，天下就这一款，比你难吧
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你可以选中性的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，Logitech 劲雕，一年2个
<jiero> MeaCulpa iMadper`` 我手里Razor Abyssus 尺寸其实差不多。。。但是。。。表面适应力太差。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 但是要人体工学，只有DeathAdder一款有左手版本
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 鼠标垫随时准备
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我从不用鼠标垫
<MeaCulpa> 我有2块Q3acn的超大垫子1块Razer Goliath
<MeaCulpa> Q3Acn, 以前的国内Quake/FPS社区
 * MeaCulpa 去看看现在还有不
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。 现在手里的鼠标是地狱狂蛇
<jiero> 只能在桌面用
<MeaCulpa> jiero: o你还想怎样...
<MeaCulpa> Razer家的不是给你这样用的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。我经常拉着电脑随意找个地方停下用。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 要不激光，要不就双飞燕。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那还不如touchpad
<jiero> MeaCulpa: touchpad坏了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 也就打游戏需要鼠标
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 平铺~
<jiero> MeaCulpa: trackpointer也不好用了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 光用笔有时觉得类。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我这里5个输入方式， 轨迹，触摸，手写，鼠标和键盘。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 刚才我用 http://cn.razerzone.com/gaming-mice/razer-taipan
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Razer 中国官方网站 | 始于玩家，赋予玩家
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 这个感觉还好
<MeaCulpa> http://www.funnpoint.com/top-rated/software-terminology-10199
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ software terminology- funnpoint.com
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 宇宙归一
<jiero> 中国的理念被乔布斯找到了
<imtxc> windows 里面禁用个键真费劲。。。
<jiero> 地狱狂蛇其实很弱。。。手拖到桌面上
<jiero> imtxc: 。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你是low-senser
<Poor_Niac> 一群土豪
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。 我发现我中指、无名指、食指长度分别为 8.5、8.0、7.5 (cm)
<jiero> 。。。各差 0.5cm
<imtxc> jiero: 这个长度不合理啊
<Poor_Niac> 你还真是够无聊的
<jiero> imt
<jiero> imtxc: 为啥？另外手掌长度 10cm
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ....你真无聊
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 发求助帖子自然要把自己的情况说出来。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: https://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=450361
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<jyf> adam8157:开房记录下载了没？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于华硕A450安装UBUNTU的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450363 新买的华硕本本A450，预装Windows8中文版，UEFI+GPT模式，现在想安装UBUNTU13.04，U盘启动，能看到UBUNTU的引导菜单，但点击安装，直接黑屏，不知道如何安装 统计信息: 发表于 由 zviki — 2013-10-16 14:17
<MeaCulpa> jiero: RAzer Naga...
<Poor_Niac> 谁有啊，发我一份开房记录
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 和 Razer Taipan几乎同价格。。。
<jiero> 谢拉。看样子不错，就是价格超标
<jyf> https://www.copy.com/s/UyiPPS4mZtnZ/Public/shifenzheng.csv.zip  iMadper imtxc
<iMadper> jyf: 啥来的?
<jyf> iMadper: 开房记录 身份证帮顶的
<iMadper> jyf: 赞!
<iMadper> jyf: 真是好东西!
<hrzhu> 有多少条数据？
<iMadper> jyf: 真大...
<iMadper> jyf: 要下载22分钟...
<hrzhu> 有没有在线查找的服务。。。
<iMadper> hrzhu: 下载下来自己ack吧...
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
 * iMadper 蔽组招募廉价实习生!
<MeaCulpa> jyf: ?
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 这是啥
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 前一段时间好像酒店开房记录曝光
<iMadper> 当大多数中国人都在睡觉的时候，大多数美国人却在工作，这就是为什么美国强大的原因。
<MeaCulpa> jyf: Processing archive: shifenzheng.csv.zip
<MeaCulpa> Error: Can not open file as archive
<iMadper> 好顶赞!
<jiero> MeaCulpa: iMadper 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 7z解不了
<adam8157> jyf: ... 没
<iMadper> adam8157: 内核要验证模块的签名, 那kernel module的签名, 是谁签?
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 压缩包是坏的
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 你下载真快...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 很小啊
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我这里1g
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 你下载的, 是页面吧...
<adam8157> iMadper: 现在都是用shim的key吧
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 哦
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我擦我知道了
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 知道了.
<adam8157> iMadper: 乖
<iMadper> adam8157: mok?
<adam8157> iMadper: 不知道...
<iMadper> adam8157: shim/mok也算是内核态了嘛~
<MeaCulpa> 又有数据挖掘可玩了...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 上次你那个色情服务的, 都没给我数据呀
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 没给么/
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我都忘了
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 没给呀, 其实我就是想看看价钱
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 然后就可以鼓励自己好好挣钱
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 高富帅啊，还玩空气净化机
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 那是公家的...
<iMadper> adam8157: 土豪赞一个
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 我们都没有啊。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 我们这屋子刚装修好嘛
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 高富帅
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 你那个屋子我帮你人肉吸尘了半年了
<imtxc> jyf: 你下载下来了？
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 再过来继续吸吧
<imtxc> jyf: 帮我查查？
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 那文件可以cat了做屏保
<imtxc> jyf: 看看能查到我的不………………
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<imtxc> iMadper: MeaCulpa .....
<imtxc> iMadper: 你想想，薛老板那样的档次，也就是 1500 元
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: http://dpaste.com/1418543/
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我为你grep了北京市
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 这是新版本的么
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 去见世面吧
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不是，就上次的
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 好吧
<MeaCulpa> 我甚至都算过各个城市的均价...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: ... 赞...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 最烦excel, 还是文本好
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: csv嘛
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我拿到的是excel, 没办法
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 可以导出csv
<MeaCulpa> 知道，但是excel的csv是无脑escape
<adam8157> 卧槽....
<MeaCulpa> 很傻
<MeaCulpa> 双引号是必加的
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: csv的escape rule至今无规范，尤其微软喜欢践踏规范
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 这种东西, 可以导出来之后, 自己手动awk替换的呀
<imtxc> lol
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 总比excel好处里
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 这东西都有人卖钱…………
<imtxc> iMadper:  帝都的还是别看了，看看广州什么的安全一点
<iMadper> imtxc: 我只是看看价格..
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞.
<jusss> 简介及
<imtxc> 赞什么...
<MeaCulpa> grep '广州' lf.txt  | wc -l
<MeaCulpa> 124
<tkint> MeaCulpa: 下得蛮快啊
<MeaCulpa> 详细地址：南昌广州路
<MeaCulpa> 不行，有歧义
<MeaCulpa> grep '广东省广州' lf.txt  | wc -l
<MeaCulpa> 117
<MeaCulpa> tkint: 不是那个
<imtxc> tkint: 我正在解压………… cc jyf
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 牛
<imtxc> csv 格式，用什么打开？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 干嘛要打开，more啊
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 打开你找死啊
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 一看就没玩过大数据~
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 没记住韵达订单号，擦。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 结果还维护了。
<iMadper> gfrog_working: 发货了?
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 怎么玩
<adam8157> gfrog_working: "呵呵"
<iMadper> imtxc: csv, 直接grep呀...
<imtxc> iMadper: 我在 win 下下载的
<imtxc> 没有迅雷，能这么快下下来？
<iMadper> imtxc: jyf 给的那个东西?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我这里1mb/s
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，我3mb/s....
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞!
<gfrog_working> iMadper: 木，我的羽绒服
<imtxc> 双击看看会怎样
<iMadper> gfrog_working: ... ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 你想看看excel导入1g文件的速度? 其实, 平心而论, 挺快的
<imtxc> ……
<MeaCulpa> excel导数据是挺快的，还能接各类db
<MeaCulpa> 我也在解压缩了
<MeaCulpa>   PID USER      PR  NI    VIRT    RES    SHR S  %CPU %MEM     TIME+ COMMAND
<MeaCulpa> 24390 jyxu      20   0   27988   2984   2516 R  78.3  0.1   0:14.96 7z         PID USER      PR  NI    VIRT    RES    SHR S  %CPU %MEM     TIME+ COMMAND
<MeaCulpa> 24390 jyxu      20   0   27988   2984   2516 R  78.3  0.1   0:14.96 7z       ...
<MeaCulpa> 我擦
<MeaCulpa> 卡住了
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我也卡住了.
<imtxc> .....
<MeaCulpa> 我擦有手机啊
<imtxc> 那我就不解压了。。
<MeaCulpa> 身份证手机都有
<MeaCulpa> 怎么开房还留email
<MeaCulpa> 难道是要上无线
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 不是, 是注册的时候
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 开房还留手机？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 注册会员的时候.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你说的是夸酒店的无线网络系统？
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 无线是会员制的？
<MeaCulpa> 哦
<iIlL10Oo> 数据库可以被修改吗?
<MeaCulpa> 没住过
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，牛逼
 * MeaCulpa 先grep 自己...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 不是呀, 是你注册时候留下了, 数据库就有了, 每次只需要给他身份证, 它自动帮你填所有信息, 包括手机...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 注册什么？ 汉廷的无线？
<MeaCulpa> 还是汉廷的会员
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 会员
<MeaCulpa> 哦
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 这里只有汉庭?
<MeaCulpa> 有两人和我一样名字...
<MeaCulpa> 外省的，怪不得我在上海没搜到过
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 这么多叫酷胖的?
<MeaCulpa> 好工整的数据
<MeaCulpa> 牛逼
<imtxc> grep 到自己没有
<jusss> imtxc: 你们在玩什么呀？
<imtxc> 汉庭？ 擦，那估计我有危险
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 帮忙 grep 一下
<jusss> 我也想玩
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你在哪查的...
<imtxc> adam8157: 貌似是前段时间某个网站泄漏出来的
 * iMadper 貌似大家都慌了?~ 哈哈哈哈~ 
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<MeaCulpa> 汉廷应该会员不多吧
<adam8157> imtxc: sql? sql还能grep?
 * iMadper 最怕是两个男生~ lol~
<iMadper> adam8157: csv
<adam8157> iMadper: 两个男的是出差, 标准间太正常了吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 坐等大床房两个男生
<imtxc> 擦，没有啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 你哪找的啊...
<iMadper> adam8157: https://www.copy.com/s/UyiPPS4mZtnZ/Public/shifenzheng.csv.zip
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Copy
<adam8157> ....
<iMadper> cat shifengzheng.csv | grep imtxc   ==>  imtxc, hamo 大床房, 钟点房, 四小时
<imtxc> iMadper: 看不到是在哪里开的啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 为啥不直接grep啊...
<jusss> 1G ?
<iMadper> adam8157: 我也不知道为什么, 习惯
<jusss> 好大
<imtxc> 貌似只有2012年之前的
<imtxc> 不开心
<jusss> 金
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 挖在上海張江的如家開過房耶，不知道有沒有被記錄
<jusss> iMadper: 1G?你们下载用多长时间呀
<huntxu> iMadper: 查詢的網站跪了貌似
<iIlL10Oo> 直接挂在网上查询多好
<iMadper> huntxu: 还有网站?
<iIlL10Oo> 可以收费查询,每小时2元
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 我帮你看看
<jusss> ...
<jiero> iMadper: 钟点房睡觉7小时？
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 貌似没有你id num或者 名字没法查
<jiero> huntxu: 哦。你被捉奸了
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 帅胡须
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • ubuntu下QVOD下载瞬间显示100%？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450364 ubuntu下QVOD下载瞬间显示100%？？？可问题是，根本就没下载，。 请问，这是什么原因造成的，。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zadrsnwxh — 2013-10-16 15:09
<imtxc> 不全啊这个
<imtxc> 不如有个 JC 小伙伴
<huntxu> MeaCulpa:  我自己down一個來查
<iMadper> huntxu: 你说你身份证号, 我帮你查就行
<iMadper> huntxu: 你就不用下载了
<imtxc> 美得很
<gfrog_working> iMadper: 真八卦
<MeaCulpa> haha
<huntxu> =.=
<iMadper> gfrog_working: 我只是做好人好事而已嘛... 就跟扶老奶奶过马路一样~
<imtxc> 我找找，我记得电脑里面有以前学校所有人的身份证号。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: ....................................... 遍历查询, 赞
<gfrog_working> iMadper: 帮 huntxu 扶骆驼嘛？
<imtxc> 看看女神到底是不是真的洗澡去了！！！！
<iMadper> ... ...
<MeaCulpa> cpu抱怨了
<imtxc> 数据太少
<Pudge> gebjgd: smart你们那里卖多少钱啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • elementary OS Luna 如何安装 rabbitvcs ? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450367 我安装好之后。右键还是没反应。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2013-10-16 15:23
<jusss> Pudge: 什么smart?
<Pudge> jusss: 一种车
<iMadper> 不就是杀马特吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我认识的人一个都没搜出来
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<iMadper> imtxc: 我都没解压
<iMadper> imtxc: 只有汉庭吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 应该是
<iMadper> imtxc: 那完全不关我事的
<imtxc> iMadper: 全的话，就好了
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 汉庭什么档次? 跟七天比
<imtxc> iMadper: 一样，或者比七天高一点点？
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦.
<imtxc> iMadper: 大床 400 左右
<imtxc> 帝都
<imtxc> 次哦，汉庭里面没有套套……………………
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 说多都是泪……
<iMadper> ...
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<Pudge> iMadper: 什么杀马特？
<iMadper> Pudge: 百度一下, 你就知道. 真的, 这得百度.
<iMadper> Pudge: 洗剪吹你知道吗?
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 2千万这个级别算大数据了么
<iMadper> imtxc: 不算.
<Pudge> iMadper: 这个我知道
<iMadper> Pudge: 杀马特, 就是民间自学洗剪吹.
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: -_-!不算了，但是双击打开也太...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 问题是, 你肉眼grep太难.
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 真的大数据，单文件io和单进程grep也是找死
<iMadper> imtxc: 直接开个tmpfs, 扔进去. 然后随便grep多好
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 单块儿硬盘存储, 多进程io也是找死...
<imtxc> ^ 好吧
<imtxc> 可以删除了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: -_-!
<imtxc> 没有我的记录，很好
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ag你试过没？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 比grep有时候爽一点
<iMadper> roylez: 比ack呢?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ag没用过
<roylez> MeaCulpa: thesilversearcher
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ack我都没怎么用过
<MeaCulpa> 我喜欢单文件的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我是在vim里面用ag
<Pudge> gebjgd: 该起床了
<MeaCulpa> 不码字基本用不到这种多文件
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 貌似作者又是个不满perl的~
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 用perl写这种天天用的小工具，我看见立马就跑
<MeaCulpa> roylez: The command name is 33% shorter than ack!
<MeaCulpa> lol
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 同时多个attached screen会怎样？
<roylez> jusss: 不怎么样。马照跑，舞照跳
<jusss> roylez: 感觉就混乱了
<roylez> jusss: 那你得吃药了
<MeaCulpa> jusss: hehe, 能怎样
<imtxc> iMadper: MeaCulpa 我发现那个文件里面的数据貌似有问题啊，同一个身份证有对应不同名字
<gfrog_meeting> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> roylez: 听说你要来C社？
<roylez> gfrog: 基娃
<roylez> gfrog: 丫的没给回音啊
<gfrog> roylez: 来当SA吧，扛机器上架。
<gfrog> roylez: 你没问我啊。
<roylez> gfrog: 不是WFH的职位免谈啊
<gfrog> roylez: 可以WFH啊，每周一天。 lol
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我国sfz有重号的
<MeaCulpa> imtxc:  不过多不多？
<roylez> gfrog: 丫早死早投胎
<gfrog> roylez: momo
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ag果然好快
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 目测是手工输入的
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 别字，肯定不是刷身份证弄进去的
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 有可能吧
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 身份证能刷？？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 高级，我的还不行
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 一代？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 哦，你说那个
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 有芯片是吧
<imtxc> 那还有什么身份证？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 对啊，有的
<MeaCulpa> o...
<jusss> roylez: 在screen里面-r了一下然后screen崩了…
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  16:18 
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  16:26 
<roylez> jusss:
<roylez> jusss: 几年没用过-r了，一直-x
<jusss> roylez: 那用-s吗？
<roylez> jusss: 不用
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 貌似有用的就那么几个
<iMadper> adam8157: 发test-by, 不用对代码负责是吧? 只要bug修复了就行?
<adam8157> iMadper: 卧槽, 我刚发了一个tested-by, 你这是在监视我?
<iMadper> adam8157: nnnd, 我订阅了呀
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 你常用-d吗？
<adam8157> iMadper: 靠, 每封信都看啊?
<imtxc> iMadper: .......
<iMadper> adam8157: 监视你个毛... 我是订阅了, 然后快速一扫, 就看到了...
<MeaCulpa> jusss: nevah
<iMadper> adam8157: 我一般扫一下efi关键字而已...
<adam8157> iMadper: 坏人
<iMadper> adam8157: 不过, 这次发现了你而已.
<imtxc> adam8157: 哟，哪个 list ，来我也订阅一下
<iMadper> imtxc: ml技术论坛官方ml
<imtxc> iMadper: 你妹
<iMadper> adam8157: 告诉我答案呀
<adam8157> iMadper: 是的
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 那我也发几个.. 我测了好几个patch呢
<adam8157> iMadper: 还没apply的?
<iMadper> adam8157: 对.
<imtxc> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> adam8157: 发这个有工资拿吗...
<imtxc> http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1310.2/00118.html 这个？ iMadper
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ t: Linux-Kernel Archive: Re: [PATCH v2] mmc:sdhci-pci: Add Support of O2Mirco/BayHubTech SDHost
<iMadper> imtxc: nnnd, 你还搜...
<adam8157> iMadper: 我咋知道贵司的规矩
<imtxc> 我看看豪当当的 patch
<iMadper> imtxc: 我真是一封封的看, 看到的...
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 向土豪当学习.
<imtxc> iMadper: 猛，居然敢订这个列表
<iMadper> imtxc: 我订阅了好几个呢: lkml, linux-mm, linux-efi 还有几个公司内部的
<imtxc> iMadper: lkml 一天多少封
<jiero> 。。。订阅邮件列表的猛男们
<iMadper> imtxc: 六百?
<MeaCulpa> 我gmail常年70%占用空间
<MeaCulpa> 只是很少看
<imtxc> 70% .....
<black_angel> 我利用  ssh-keygen -t rsa 在 .ssh 文件夹下面生成 了 id_rsa 和 id_rsa.pub 文件
<black_angel> 然后 scp id_rsa.pub test@test.com:/home/test/.ssh/authorized_keys
<black_angel> 这时候是能够不用输入密码便登录到 test@test.com 这台机器
<MeaCulpa> 直接ssh-copy-id, 如果对方目录标准
<frozen_2013> 求助： 关于wps 二次开发中 符号使用  下面的代码可以打印当前页：“WPS的代码：ActiveDocument.PrintOut Range:=wpsPrintCurrentPage” 其中， := 是什么意思
<frozen_2013> 谢谢各位了
<MeaCulpa> black_angel: 不能直接scp, 你要覆盖掉那边文件了...
<MeaCulpa> scp回来，放到最后，再scp回去
 * frozen_2013  谢谢各位咯。 有从事这方面开发的吗 :-D
<black_angel> MeaCulpa: 问题倒不是这个，然后我又希望ssh登录到另外一台机器
<jusss> 又一天啥也没做就过去了
<gfrog> iMadper`: adam8157 高端。
<iMadper`> gfrog: 赞同, adam8157 确实高端
<adam8157> 休的臊我
<gfrog> iMadper`: adam8157 你俩高端。
<black_angel> frozen_2013: ':=' 在 Makefile 里面意思是仅等于，比如 A := B，A :=C 这时候 A 的值就是 C，但如果使用 A = B 然后 A += C，那 A 的值就是 BC
<gfrog> adam8157: momo
<iMadper`> gfrog: 我远不及你高端.
<gfrog> adam8157: 外国电汇真tmd麻烦。
<black_angel> frozen_2013: 不清楚WPS是不是也想表达这种意思
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<frozen_2013> black_angel: 谢谢.可是这个不是在Makefile里.  http://www.wps.cn/wpsapi/showapiart/pid-6180506673.htm
<^k^> frozen_2013 ... ⇪ 1.1 WPS Office2009的二次开发开发和MS Office二次开发有什么异同 - WPS Office 知识库 - WPS Office 官方网站
<frozen_2013> black_angel: 我最近在看这个东西. 不明白里面的一些符号的使用.
<black_angel> frozen_2013: 或许WPS也想表达是“仅等于”的意思
<iMadper`> gfrog: 用西联呀
<iMadper`> gfrog: 巨快, 巨好用!
<gfrog> iMadper`: 毛线，汇进国内
<iMadper`> gfrog: 汇进国内就是很方便呀
<frozen_2013> black_angel:  hope so.  但是如果用python. 怎么表示呢?
<frozen_2013> black_angel:  这部分代码转成python用的 pywin32  这个包....
<tkint> adam8157: 你的名字有不少记录啊
<iMadper`> gfrog: 瞬间到帐, 不需要你有帐号/银行卡, 直接去邮政储蓄取钱就行了.
<adam8157> tkint: 干啥
<frozen_2013> black_angel:  看得有点头晕.里面那些符号, 还看了word的帮助 结果 vb代码, 郁闷.
<gfrog> iMadper`: 麻烦
<hrzhu> csv文件用什么处理啊
<tkint> adam8157: gtalk发你
<iMadper`> gfrog: 比电汇呢?
<iMadper`> hrzhu: awk
<black_angel> frozen_2013: 那就将它当成等号看就是啦
<hrzhu> 不会啊 正则表达式要翻书才会写 有没有傻瓜点的
<gfrog> iMadper`: 我又不管电汇的事儿。就是发那些银行信息麻烦。
<frozen_2013> black_angel: :-D 等号是赋值嘛.
<iMadper`> gfrog: 恩, swift码比较麻烦.
<iMadper`> gfrog: 尤其是有中转行的
<black_angel> ssh 到另外一台机器的时候，原来在用的 id_rsa.pub 还能不能用呢？还是需要重新生成一个 public key 文件
<iMadper`> black_angel: 能用...
<frozen_2013> black_angel:  好了..哎.
<frozen_2013> black_angel:  wpsApp.Quit SaveChanges:=wpsSaveChanges, OriginalFormat:=wpsWPSDocument, RouteDocument:=True    转成 python 的 wpsApp.Quit(SaveChanges:=wpsSaveChanges, OriginalFormat:=wpsWPSDocument, RouteDocument:=True)  把它换成等号就好了...
 * frozen_2013 wps比word快一些.有没有感觉啊!
<gfrog> iMadper`: 所以喽，写一大堆
<gfrog> iMadper`: 乃业务很熟啊。
<iMadper`> gfrog: 当然咯.
<black_angel> iMadper`: 然后也照样 scp .ssh/id_rsa.pub scott@ipaddress:/home/scott/.ssh/authorized_keys，结果 ssh scott@ipaddress.com 的时候竟然还要我输入密码
<iMadper`> black_angel: 看sshd.conf的配置是不是有问题
<black_angel> iMadper`: 看服务器的还是看本地的
<iMadper`> black_angel: sshd... 你说呢...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://dl.3dmgame.com/201307/35396.html#pinglun
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ DOD地下城冒险1.1.2简体中文硬盘版V0.99下载_DOD地下城冒险1.1.2简体中文硬盘下载_单机游戏下载大全中文版下载_3DMGAME下载站_3dmgame.com
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在家上班玩这个...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: why 中文版
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我擦，把我拉进你们组吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 反正哥用windows电脑
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我就可以玩老滚V， 天天找虚拟妹子搓背了
<tkint> iMadper`: 你叫啥名字 ？
<black_angel> iMadper`: 我就是挺郁闷，两台服务器的 /etc/ssh/sshd_config 都差不多，
<adam8157> gfrog: 请打到我的卡里
<gfrog> adam8157: 滚粗
<iMadper`> tkint: ... jyf... 乃要干嘛...
<tkint> iMadper`: 查查有没有你的记录啊
<iMadper`> tk
<iMadper`> tkint: 没, 我没啥可发的呀
<gfrog> adam8157: 妈蛋，hangout那个plugin只能用gmail账户，没法用internal的。擦擦。
<hrzhu> 那个csv里什么数据啊 怎么email都有
<tkint> iMadper`: 这里头有不少数据嘛 研究研究
<tkint> hrzhu: 还有身份证号和地址 :]
<MeaCulpa> 数据，又是数据
<MeaCulpa> 有个字段叫Dirty
<MeaCulpa> 公安局要用
<tkint> 真假？
<MeaCulpa> hmm, 话说，这种公共数据库居然字段名没有加密
<MeaCulpa> So 业余啊
<tkint> MeaCulpa: 你是oracle用多了 :]
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 开源力量公开课第三十五期-KVM虚拟机的性能优化 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450370 课程题目： 开源力量公开课第三十五期-KVM虚拟机的性能优化 开课时间：2013年10月22日 19:00 - 21：30 现场或线上参课： http://www.osforce.cn/opencourse/35.html 现场参加（免费）：北京市海淀区海淀西大街70号 , 3W咖啡二楼（
<^k^> ─> 海淀图书城籍海楼对面） 线上直播（免费）：邮件报名后将即时提供线上参课网址 报名： 发邮件到 osf@osf …
<MeaCulpa> tkint: 基本操守好不
<tkint> MeaCulpa: 未必
<MeaCulpa> 居然有Taste字段....
<MeaCulpa> 没数据可看
 * jiero 摸摸 MeaCulpa
<adam8157> gfrog: gmail里的没事儿啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  可以追查官员名字么？
 * jiero 觉得假身份太多了？
<tkint> jiero: 你已经走上犯罪道路了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: .
<jiero> tkint: 嗯。
<tkint> jiero: 你可以给他们一个个打电话 告诉他们你掌握了他们的开房记录 希望他们能赞助你点学费念完大学
<jiero> tkint: 。。。
<tkint> jiero: 社会大学
<MeaCulpa> (信用卡结算)(口味偏咸)(口味偏辣)
<MeaCulpa> (非吸烟客房)(早餐)(上网)(信用卡结算)(口味偏淡)(口味偏咸)
<MeaCulpa> (信用卡结算)(口味偏咸)
<MeaCulpa> 牛逼
<jiero> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 原来这就是TASTE字段
<MeaCulpa> 牛逼
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 好东西
<tkint> MeaCulpa: 要是弄到711的数据库更好 711那个键盘还有对人相貌的描述按键
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 做社会学统计非常有用
<MeaCulpa> 恩，可以把各种数据综合起来
<tkint> 多个数据库可以联系参考
<tkint> 你比如邮箱就可以挖出别的东西了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 应该匿名发布哈
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 下班
<tkint> 先靠邮箱搜他的各大论坛账户
 * jiero 抱抱 MeaCulpa
<tkint> 然后分析发言
<jiero> tkint: 分析我的？
<tkint> 还可以靠他的生日来猜密码
<tkint> jiero: 没你名字
 * adam8157 哎, 没有隐私的时代啊
<jiero> adam
<jiero> adam8157: 没关系我的隐私基本没有
<jiero> adam8157: 我不在乎
<tkint> 可以用假身份
<jiero> adam8157: 在乎隐私的都是富人！
<adam8157> jiero: 扯淡
<tkint> 这里头居然还有老外的记录 哈哈
<jiero> adam8157: 至少有隐私这个精神财富！
<jiero> adam8157: 哈哈哈
<jiero> tkint: 查明星。
<jiero> lol
<MeaCulpa> 用护照号的就是老外
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 那个一般不假吧
<tkint> 不是 找到个人的名字是外文 非拼音 联系电话是国际的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 国人也可以用护照的
<tkint> 我是在筛选用gmail邮箱的记录里找到的
<adam8157> 唯一在国内不能用护照开房的是台湾人....
<tkint> 台胞证
<tkint> 如果移动的数据泄露 那就好玩了
<tkint> 《洛杉矶时报》报导了中国繁荣的蟑螂养殖业。养殖蟑螂的回报率极高，投资20元回报能有150元。中国大约有100家蟑螂农场，外界对此所无多。直到今年8月，媒体报道了一家养殖场因政府拆迁违章建筑而导致百万蟑螂逃离，此时外界才知道中国存在一种繁荣的蟑螂养殖业。中国最大的蟑螂农场主是Wang Fuming，他有6座养殖场，总共饲养了大约1千万只蟑è
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 又有啥好数据？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有没有人遇到过这个问题啊，大家后来是怎么解决的啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450374 如图： bug.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 younghorse2012 — 2013-10-16 17:56
<gfrog> adam8157: MeaCulpa 涉外宾馆才能用护照
<gfrog> adam8157: MeaCulpa 普通内宾宾馆都不行。
<adam8157> gfrog: 是么?
<gfrog> adam8157: .
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 刚vmware来过电话，给发了封邮件，应该在这么个地方灌水
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: https://communities.vmware.com/message/2298715#2298715
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ Halt after "Starting Avahi daemon [OK]" | VMware Communities
<mordory> time
<mordory> test
<^k^> mordory:点点点.  19:18 
<Pudge> gebjgd: 该起床了
<adam8157> gfrog: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/326241/1#comments 准备搞了
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 大脚福利：new balance 新百伦 CM1500 男款 复古休闲鞋 $75.84（约￥540）_美国亚马逊优惠_服饰鞋包_什么值得买
<gfrog> adam8157: 你脚多大啊？
<adam8157> gfrog: 44
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦，大脚怪。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • popup消息在windows不显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450377 我想通过linux给windows7发送消息 使用这条命令 net send 192.168.1.10 “hello” 在windows端没有看到任何反映，是不是哪里弄错了 #!/bin/bash #/usr/local/bin/net case “$1” in send) echo “$3”|smbclient -I “$2” -M `nmblookup -A “$2”|sed -e ‘1d’ -e ‘3，/*/d’|cut -
<^k^> ─> f2|cut -d‘ ’ -f1` ;; *) ##echo “Usage:net send <IPaddr.> <message>” exit 1 esac ~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xtaotao — 2013-10-16 …
<Pudge> 卧槽，打到一切正则表达式
<vipzrx> $ mkdir -p ModuleA/apple/{core, include, shell}
<vipzrx> 这个正确的怎么写？
<vipzrx> apple下面建3个目录
<hoxily> vipzrx: 好像就是这么写
<hoxily> vipzrx: 不过没有空格。
<hoxily> mkdir -p ModuleA/apple/{core,include,shell}
<vipzrx> hoxily:  你的是对的
<vipzrx> 谢谢
<hoxily> vipzrx: 你可以先echo mkdir -p ModuleA/apple/{core,include,shell} 看一下。
<vipzrx> 好的，又学了一招
<vipzrx> hoxily: 这条命令成功了 $  mkdir -p {include,lib,ModuleA/{apple/{core,include,shell},orange},ModuleB}
<jiero> iMadper: 不可思议啊。中午京东送来货，我要退货，刚才就取走了。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 没想到延伸到这里来了。
<vipzrx> 昨天我易讯 DELL 2312 退货
<jiero> vipzrx:  易迅在这里没势力啊。发货竟然用7天。
<iMadper> jiero: 好快...
<vipzrx> 你在哪里？
<jiero> vipzrx: 山东
<vipzrx> 我在苏州园区，上午下单，第二天到
<jiero> vipzrx: 江南到处都是
<vipzrx> 最牛 亚马逊 上午9点下单，下午2点到
<iMadper> amazon神经刀... 忽快忽慢...
<iMadper> 完全无法预估amazon的送货时间
<jiero> vipzrx: 只有大城市才快，因为有货舱
<vipzrx> 有次买书，我都求那个送货的，能不能第二天送
<adam8157> gfrog: iMadper http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/326241/　这鞋咋样啊
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 大脚福利：new balance 新百伦 CM1500 男款 复古休闲鞋 $75.84（约￥540）_美国亚马逊优惠_服饰鞋包_什么值得买
<jiero> iMadper: 可能本地没货了
<iMadper> adam8157: 好
<iMadper> adam8157: 你买的话, 求带一双.
<jiero> adam8157: 你的脚不特殊对把。
<adam8157> iMadper: 早说啊，　我刚下了单
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道
 * iMadper 不过国人要2e吧...
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 没事, 那就算了
<adam8157> iMadper: 你多大号脚
<iMadper> adam8157: 正好省钱了
<gfrog> iMadper: 2e那得多宽
<jiero> adam8157: 都买了才说。
<iMadper> adam8157: 我44.5的吧?
<gfrog> iMadper: D就行吧？
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。好大的脚丫
<adam8157> gfrog: iMadper 我有点不想买了... 买了双44.5 D的
<iMadper> gfrog: 听说, 国外的人, 脚比较窄
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。你也是？
<iMadper> adam8157: 你确定国人是D?
<jiero> 。。。我是 42.5 -44之间都用。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 我44, 怕窄 加了半号
<jiero> adam8157: 我是42.5的长，44.5的宽
<iMadper> adam8157: 正常国人, 都是E gfrog
<iMadper> 错了, 是2e
<jiero> adam8157: 所以买羽毛球鞋
<gfrog> iMadper: adam8157 不懂。
<adam8157> iMadper: 算了, 我不买了, 你要不要, 不要我取消了
<gfrog> adam8157: 明儿去楼下NB店试试好了。
<iMadper> adam8157: 取消吧, D不敢
<adam8157> jiero: 羽毛球鞋宽些?
<jiero> adam8157: 对。
<adam8157> gfrog: 明天试的话来不及取消...
<gfrog> adam8157: 那现在去试
<jiero> adam8157: 不怕，送货上门时候拒收就行
<jiero> adam8157: 买一个不够包邮的顺便点个凑够钱能包邮的，到的时候拒收不想要的，就能省邮费
<adam8157> jiero: ....
<jiero> adam8157: 上次打电话给亚马逊的客服，她告诉我的
 * adam8157 于是多出一张鞋子的8折券
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<jiero> adam8157: 鼠标不行啊。退了。大家建议买轨迹球。那个到底怎么用？
 * jiero 抱抱 happyaron
<adam8157> jiero: 轨迹球的巨贵, 然后需要很长时间适应
<jiero> adam8157: 不算很贵啊。才149
<vipzrx> t60p上的小红点?
<adam8157> jiero: 什么渣轨迹球啊
<jiero> adam8157: 罗技的高于 149的是50分档卖。
<jiero> adam8157:  http://item.jd.com/323273.html?utm_source=p.yiqifa.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_1_678077&utm_term=0c752f7e73f54701851d9ef40d780ee4
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: 【肯辛通K64327】肯辛通（Kensington）K64327 鼠标（Orbit光学轨迹球）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<jiero> adam8157: 所以罗技的价格都是分布很好的， 我还记得 product lining
<adam8157> jiero: 查了一下果然是, 但是为什么羽毛球鞋会宽些呢?
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • samba 共享问题求教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450383 家里有三台电脑: a ubuntu 12.04 无线网卡 接路由 b win7 32 位 无线网卡 接路由 c win7 32 位 网线接路由 我在a上安装了samba 并且共享了一个文件夹，免密码登陆。 结果有意思的是，b电脑可以使用，而C 能看到文件夹，就是打不开，提示没有权限。
<^k^> ─> 按道理来说是两个WIN7的网络设置不同造成的，我就把两个电脑的工作组，固定IP全部检查了一遍，没有发 …
<jiero> lol
<jiero> adam8157: 左右晃动太多
<adam8157> jiero: 你知道 maplebeats 叫什么么
<jiero> adam8157: 但是羽毛球鞋底部不适合平时的硬路面
<jiero> adam8157: 忘记了。
<jiero> adam8157: 他的名字很傻我记得
<jiero> adam8157: 样子也是。
<adam8157> jiero: 我现在只有两双鞋, 一双就是羽毛球鞋...
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。我有3双。
<adam8157> jiero: 难道那双鞋要被我毁了...
<jiero> 哪有那么多姓罗的。。
 * jiero 就见过几个人姓罗。。
<jiero> adam8157: 毁掉再来。羽毛球鞋是最便宜的鞋种之一
<jiero> adam8157: 130就够买一双长期穿的了
<adam8157> jiero: 那双是阿迪的, 打折三百多, 还是蛮贵的
<jiero> adam8157: 呃。
<jiero> adam8157: 阿迪研究国羽毛球么。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 充数的吧。。。。我这样想
<jiero> adam8157: 你要啥鞋。。。干嘛的鞋
<jiero> adam8157: 每天跑30里？
<adam8157> jiero: 便鞋
<jiero> adam8157: 冬天？
<jiero> adam8157: 跑鞋和羽毛球鞋都轻便
<adam8157> jiero: 我四季鞋子不分
<jiero> adam8157: 会冻死的。
<jiero> adam8157: 我这羽毛球鞋一双记得是250g左右
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jiero> adam8157:  那么就是跑鞋也行啦。
<jiero> adam8157:  我的是这个。 http://item.jd.com/1028111389.html
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 薰风 kumpoo 专业羽毛球鞋 运动鞋 kh-31 kh31 男女款 40码【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东商城
<jiero> adam8157: 或者是这个的老型号
<jiero> 应该是老型号~
 * jiero 抱抱 Destine 看看会有什么结果
<Destine> jiero, ?
<jiero> Destine: 又一段时间不见
 * jiero 的妹妹们明天要回家了~
<jiero> 再回来不知道又变什么样子。
<jackness> iMadper,你好 能帮我看看这个问题该怎么解决吗？谢谢http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=450201
<^k^> jackness ⇪ ti: 取标题 execution expired
<iMadper> .... 不去论坛... 访问巨慢...
<jackness> 大家晚上好，请教大家这个问题该怎么解决呢 谢谢
<jackness> iMadper,我知道 那我直接说吧 就是我的登录出问题 输入正确密码后 图形界面一闪要求我再次输入密码 但是客人能登录
<jackness> iMadper，tty下也能登录我的用户名jackness 这是怎么了呢
<iMadper> jackness: 不了解这东西... 没用过...
<jackness> iMadper,你从来没用过图形界面吗
<jackness> 大家晚上好 大家帮帮忙
<jackness> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=450201
<iMadper> jackness: 我自己起xinit的
<jackness> 大家晚上好 大家帮帮忙
<jackness> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=450201
<iMadper> jackness: 不过, 我想问问, 你有没有搜索过这个关键字:  gnome can't login
<hoxily> jackness: 你昨天来问过的。
<jackness> iMadper,这个我没有搜过 我搜索过中文的 大多没能解决问题
<hoxily> jackness: 还没搞定么？
<jackness> hoxily，是的 你帮我想想吧 对啊
<hoxily> jackness: 你贴一下$HOME目录下的“.”开头的文件看看。
<iMadper> jackness: 我不会修图形界面配置问题.
<jackness> hoxily,我等下登录看看 是不是能贴出来
<frozen_2013> 第六项\u3000\u3000本条除经四
<frozen_2013> 这个 \u3000 是什么东西啊
<hoxily> 王斌你好
<CyrusYzGTt> latex
<Pudge> gebjgd: 该起床了
<frozen_2013> 学无止境
<icesword> 问下在虚拟机里用ubuntu
<icesword> 在终端里用tab为什么不能用
<icesword> 每次用tab都不会自动完成 还有噪音
<iMadper> Pudge: 早.
<iMadper> Pudge: 你猜我现在在哪儿?
<jusss> iMadper: 法国？
<freeflying> iMadper, 马桶上
<jackness> 哈哈
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 地方的反对地方地方地方饿 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450388 地方的反对地方地方地方饿 统计信息: 发表于 由 qyy950420 — 2013-10-16 21:32
<iMadper> freeflying: ...
<iMadper> freeflying: 候总...
<adam8157> iMadper: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004MXVSPC/ref=as_li_ss_tl?t=joyo01y-20&ie=UTF8&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B004MXVSPC&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=joyo01y-20
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Rockport Men's Editorial Offices Plain Toe Oxford: Shoes
<adam8157> 这个如何
<happyaron> 土豪啊
<happyaron> 唉
<iMadper> adam8157: 乐步牛津鞋. 赞. 抗菌鞋垫做的很不错.
<iMadper> adam8157: 舒适度应该不如ecco
<adam8157> iMadper: 搞一双不 cc happyaron
<iMadper> adam8157: 我就不来了... 我没机会穿这个...
<happyaron> adam8157: 搞不起
<\u> adam8157: -net nic,model=rtl8139 -net user  是 legacy 用法。新语法是什么？
<adam8157> \u: man里有写吧 我有印象
<adam8157> iMadper: 为毛没机会, 配牛仔裤也蛮好啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 不用了. 不符合我屌丝身份.
<adam8157> iMadper: 40美元 不错的啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 我再去看看
<adam8157> iMadper: 褐色 49.97 加上8折券 哈哈哈
<iMadper> adam8157: 2e是多少cm?
<adam8157> iMadper: 我刚量了 我e-2e之间
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕，你最近老买东西啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 一共买了两条裤子啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 这鞋可以入手不
<freeflying> adam8157, 不懂啊
<\u> adam8157: 我用 -device rtl8139 -netdev user,id=nic0 提示  Warning: netdev nic0 has no peer
<iMadper> adam8157: ... 土豪, 能明天下单不?
<iMadper> adam8157: 我今晚量量我老爸的脚底板去
<adam8157> \u: -net nic,model=e1000 -net user 我就这样的.... 我发现
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 求助帖，新手刚学了点ns2仿真，nam结果节点0和节点1重叠了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450385 #创建模拟器对象 set ns [new Simulator] #针对不同的数据流定义不同的颜色 $ns color 1 blue $ns color 2 red #打开一个Nam Trace文件 set nf [open out.nam w] $ns namtrace-all $nf #打开一个Trace文件，用来记录分组传送的过程 set nd
<^k^> ─> [open out.tr w] $ns trace-all $nd #定义一个结束程序 proc finish {} { global ns nf nd $ns flush-trace close $nf close $nd exec nam ou …
<adam8157> iMadper: 三磅多...
<iMadper> adam8157: 运费100软妹了?
<\u> adam8157: 你用e1000的？
<adam8157> \u: 是的, 我记得fedora默认是8169 但是对linux不友好 e1000就很友好 在defconfig里
<adam8157> iMadper: 一百多了
<iMadper> adam8157: 真贵.
<gfrog> adam8157: iMadper 土壕们乃们又在买神马？
<adam8157> gfrog: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004MXVSPC/ref=as_li_ss_tl?t=joyo01y-20&ie=UTF8&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B004MXVSPC&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=joyo01y-20
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总要不要来薅软壳？ lol http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/153125
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ Columbia 哥伦比亚 Ascender II Softshell 男款防风防泼水软壳_美国亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<iMadper> 没帽子...  cc gfrog freeflying
<gfrog> iMadper: 你喜欢帽子？
<iMadper> 冬天耳朵疼...
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩.
<adam8157> iMadper: 既然你不穿我就先入了, 这类鞋子特价多得是, smzdm一堆堆的
<iMadper> adam8157: 行
<iMadper> adam8157: 这么重, 也不用合买
<iMadper> adam8157: 我还是给我老爸买个一脚蹬吧
<adam8157> iMadper: 然
<gfrog> iMadper: 那来这个 http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/152949
<adam8157> iMadper: 可惜不能和你老爸一个待遇了
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ Salomon 萨洛蒙 PARMELAN SOFTSHELL JACKET 男款防风透气保暖软壳_聚划算优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<iMadper> gfrog: 行, 你买吧
<iMadper> gfrog: 我有羽绒服了
<iMadper> gfrog: 而且, 我不喜欢绿帽子
 * iMadper 驾驭不了这么骚亮的绿色
<gfrog> iMadper: 我用不着帽子
<iMadper> gfrog: 你耳朵不怕懂?
<gfrog> iMadper: 带头巾
 * iMadper 你们为啥都不买or的软壳? or的软壳很赞的!
<gfrog> iMadper: or不是棉条么？
<wenjianhn> 买美国便宜货，这话题我喜欢
 * gfrog 啊，不对，棉条儿是ob
<gfrog> wenjianhn: hi
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩, 我还说呢, or不出那个
<wenjianhn> gfrog, hey
<iMadper> gfrog: outdoor research
 * iMadper 便宜的那点儿钱, 都给了转运公司了
<gfrog> iMadper: 没听过，孤陋
<wenjianhn> iMadper, 给我吧
<wenjianhn> 我周日去美帝
<iMadper> wenjianhn: 赞.
<wenjianhn> adam8157, 你有东西要买?
<adam8157> wenjianhn: 什么叫"又"
<wenjianhn> adam8157, 看错了。。。
<gfrog> wenjianhn: 米帝是不是还木有开始年底的购物季呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 纠结发到风雷还是buytong
<wenjianhn> gfrog, 我是菜鸟，不懂
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃不是极力怂恿我用buytong嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 怂恿你迅雷的
<gfrog> wenjianhn: 多败几次就熟悉了，lol
<adam8157> 风雷
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，说反了。
<iMadper> ........
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧，C社的卫生间真心坑爹。 都不想去了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我吐槽不是没有原因的
<Pudge> iMadper: 早你妹
<gfrog> adam8157: 所以你都去对面屋了么？
<adam8157> gfrog: madan
<iMadper> Pudge: 你猜我在哪儿?
<happyaron> gfrog: 那你憋着么……
<Pudge> iMadper: 马桶上
<iMadper> Pudge: .........
<gfrog> adam8157: momo
<iMadper> Pudge: 你跟 freeflying 都丧心病狂了...
<Pudge> iMadper: 那为啥要猜
 * iMadper 碎叫!
<gfrog> happyaron: 显然还是得去，但是很不爽啊。非常不尽兴。
<Pudge> iMadper: ..
<iMadper> Pudge: ...
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<iMadper> happyaron: 坏阿荣.
<happyaron> iMadper: 赶紧下去碎。
<Pudge> iMadper: 说啊，在那里啊
<iMadper> 下去??
<Pudge> iMadper: 真在马桶上？
<iMadper> Pudge: 在自己卧室里...
<jiero> 睡觉了
<jiero> 快下去睡
<jiero> happyaron: 你也是，夜猫子
<adam8157> gfrog: 融科的条件太好了
<jiero> 比我睡得晚的都是夜猫族
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯
<jiero> happyaron: 别趴在屋顶上
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：lxde如何悬停修改菜单热键，像gnome一样 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450391 也就是打开一个菜单 鼠标悬停 修改快捷键 gnome中是终端打开dconf-editor 在 dconf-editor 中，启用 org.gnome.desktop.interface "can-change-accels"。 但lxde行不通 统计信息: 发表于 由 开天辟地 — 2013-10-16 22:06
<happyaron> jiero: 我为啥在屋顶上。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 你和 imadper海淘买皮鞋？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我很没节操的选了buytong
<jiero> happyaron: 是我的错误，现在找屋顶不容易了，太高了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 试了shipping add和billing addr的问题了么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有
<gfrog> adam8157: 试试啊。
<freeflying> adam8157, 高帅富啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 高帅富啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 百通新泽西... 免税的
<gfrog> adam8157: 慢嘛。
<gfrog> wenjianhn: hi
<wenjianhn> gfrog, what's up
 * gfrog 貌似又要重新收集同事的头像了。现在看到的都是问号。
<gfrog> wenjianhn: nothing
<wenjianhn> gfrog, 你在regus办公吗？
<gfrog> wenjianhn: /whois me
<adam8157> gfrog: 都说是按shipping, 你那肯定是stp的bug
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 我用衣服试的，也可能俩地址都是免税的。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> freeflying: vangrant原来就是个快速定制container的工具啊。
<wenjianhn> gfrog, :)
<gfrog> freeflying: 不错不错，看起来很简洁。
<gfrog> wenjianhn: momo
<wenjianhn> 最近忙疯了，没关注irc
<freeflying> gfrog, 支持各种后端
<gfrog> freeflying: kvm/qemu也支持？
<adam8157> wenjianhn: 赞hn的postfix
<freeflying> gfrog, 显然不支持
<gfrog> freeflying: 听起来好霸气，能干掉libvirt不？
<gfrog> freeflying: @_@
<wenjianhn> adam8157, “很牛”的意思
<freeflying> gfrog, vbox/vmware/lxc
<gfrog> freeflying: 那各种后端是啥。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 卡倒
<adam8157> wenjianhn: 滚蛋, 肯定实在炫耀湖南
<gfrog> adam8157: wenjianhn 为毛就不能是河南
<wenjianhn> adam8157, bingo
<wenjianhn> vangrant坑跌
<freeflying> wenjianhn, 下午又有人在#openstack里吐槽，被OS的网络给搞晕了
<wenjianhn> 我有同事去年没配置出来
<wenjianhn> 前年
<wenjianhn> freeflying, 我也是走了很多冤枉路才弄懂的
<wenjianhn> 开个远程培训班，应该可以赚点小钱
<freeflying> wenjianhn, 不能这样，那奇葩货还好意思收钱啊
<gfrog> adam8157: cat foo < EOF 和 cat foo << EOF 就是创建和追加的区别嘛？
<freeflying> wenjianhn, 10G的物理网，两vm之间iperf只能到350M
<wenjianhn> freeflying, gre tunnel?
<adam8157> gfrog: 你这head document是啥用法哦
<freeflying> wenjianhn, 这是渣性能之一
<freeflying> wenjianhn, 快了，你很快就要来填这个坑 lol
 * adam8157 在乎时间的以及高峰期用风雷 在乎钱的用buytong...
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，看错了，丫是用的tee，我还纳闷肿么没 >呢
<wenjianhn> fracting, Nicira的STT的性能是大卖点啊
<freeflying> wenjianhn, 光说不行啊，拉出来溜溜
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，maas可以跑在lxc里吧？
<freeflying> gfrog, 可以啊，我笔记本上就跑了个
<gfrog> freeflying: cool
<wenjianhn> freeflying, 上次申请了，没答复
<gfrog> freeflying: installing
<freeflying> wenjianhn, 不说，这些得去G+上去说
<freeflying> gfrog, 你要那抹茶糖不
<gfrog> freeflying: 不用特意带给我的，吃糖会胖。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog, http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B00D2JPMLI/?t=joyo01y-23&tag=joyo01y-23
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Osprey Kestrel小鹰 38L 双肩背包 男式 348080-38-Osprey运动户外健身-亚马逊
<freeflying> gfrog, 我看到就给你买
<gfrog> freeflying: 矮油喂，小鹰！
<gfrog> freeflying: 看到小鹰就给我买嘛？ lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 你付钱就好
<gfrog> freeflying: @_@
<happyaron> freeflying: 求带Q10啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 这货的行货太贵了，taobao也就800块上下。
<happyaron> freeflying: 300粒啊
<gfrog> adam8157: ssh允许其他机器使用本地tunnel转发是哪个参数来着？ -g？
<adam8157> gfrog: en 或者0.0.0.0
 * gfrog 家里网络渣死了，apt update半天，告诉我hash mismatch
<freeflying> happyaron, 霓虹买不到
<freeflying> happyaron, 你不是要去三藩了吗
<happyaron> freeflying: 我去神马三番，去土豪家吃ee
<freeflying> happyaron, 长沙多爽啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 打土豪去了。
<gfrog> happyaron: 把ee家崽崽抢到帝都来。 lol
<freeflying> happyaron, 顺便从土豪那捎点辣椒酱回来给我
<adam8157> 求去三番
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<happyaron> freeflying: 好……
<freeflying> 有点饿了
 * gfrog 球去HK
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying C社给报销上网费嘛？
<adam8157> nah
<gfrog> adam8157: 那你在家用啥网？
<adam8157> gfrog: 功夫网
 * gfrog 功夫网，封天下 cc adam8157 
<freeflying> gfrog, 要不咱俩换吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 换啥？
<freeflying> gfrog, 工作啊
<adam8157> 灵与肉
<gfrog> freeflying: nani？
 * gfrog 额，maas似乎装错地儿了。 丫也应该在一个vm里才对。
<freeflying> gfrog, 不过你lxc不能去enlist
<mayli> gfrog: http cache
 * gfrog 额，没错，要是扔进kvm里的话，compute node就要nested kvm了。
<freeflying> gfrog, 你还是用kvm吧
<freeflying> gfrog, vagrant也行
<gfrog> freeflying: lxc有问题么？
<gfrog> yaguang: hi, dude.
<yaguang> gfrog, hi
<adam8157> gfrog: 百通开了
<gfrog> freeflying: 啊，确实该用kvm，擦，这次真二了。
<gfrog> adam8157: gmail能根据msg header过滤么？ 比方说X-Sender之类的。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不能
<gfrog> adam8157: 妈蛋，弱爆了啊。
<adam8157> gmail的filter渣的渣的渣!!!!!
<gfrog> adam8157: 还得把mutt搞起来。
<adam8157> gfrog: 超级怀念zimbra
<gfrog> adam8157: 慢出翔的货你还怀念。
<adam8157> gfrog: filter超强
<gfrog> adam8157: 有毛线用，慢出翔
<adam8157> gfrog: 反正我用mutt 不觉得慢
<gfrog> adam8157: …… 那你不用本地procmail么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我现在是offlineimap+imapfilter+mutt+msmtp
<gfrog> adam8157: 估计现在该用了，哈哈。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不用
<gfrog> adam8157: 异教徒！
<adam8157> gfrog: procmail没法同步, imapfilter是服务器端操作很赞的
<gfrog> adam8157: 不会慢么？
<gfrog> adam8157: 网络不好的时候imapfilter还能正常干活么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 你搞个中转目录, 只处理里头的, 不用的邮件移到别的地方, 保持那个目录邮件少就会很快
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<adam8157> gfrog: 例如我launchpad的都扔到lp-inbox(这一步gmail在做), 然后imapfilter去处理lp-inbox, 不看的扔到lp-archive, 看得分门别类move出去
<jackness> hoxily,我的问题解决不了了 网上搜集各种方法 都不行
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃手工move？
<adam8157> gfrog: 很快, 因为这个lp-inbox每次处理完都是空的
<gfrog> adam8157: 还是imapfilter？
<adam8157> gfrog: imapfilter 啊 服务器端操作移动的
<gfrog> adam8157: 听起来还可以，明天试试。
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过俺的邮件提醒脚本就得重写了 :(
<\u> gfrog: 你們用 imapfilter 的什麼功能？因爲不是 gmail 沒有 filter？
<freeflying> adam8157, 我成功忽悠到茶总了
<adam8157> freeflying: 赞, 我组又来高手啊, 我要跟他好好学debug
<freeflying> adam8157, 你老板要不要人还两说吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 你个土壕 又赚到一笔
<freeflying> adam8157, 到嘴的鸭子都能飞，更何况这种八字没一撇的事
<freeflying> adam8157, 到现在我一共找了8个人到公司，可惜一半的钱都没拿到
<freeflying> 你妹的
<adam8157> freeflying: 卧槽 这么多....
<freeflying> wenjianhn, yaguang  你两居然没算我的
<freeflying> happyaron, 你的也不给我了
<freeflying> NND
<freeflying> 真金白银啊
<yaguang> freeflying, 知足吧你
<freeflying> yaguang, 钱啊，兄弟
<freeflying> 我帮公司省了多少钱啊
<yaguang> 又不是打算转行做HR
<wenjianhn> freeflying, 。。。
<freeflying> yaguang, 要是金融行业的，一年找两个中层就够了
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃该转去做headhunter了
<gfrog> adam8157: 妈蛋，gmail这坨粑粑，竟然没法filter不是从哪里发来的这种条件。
<freeflying> gfrog, 然后我在这里培养年轻人，然后卖了
<freeflying> gfrog, 这个路子不错哦
<gfrog> adam8157: 当然也是这个list奇葩，神马粑粑都往里面扔，其实应该拆开成两个list的。
<adam8157> gfrog: gmail的filter相当渣, 1, 很多header不识别, 2, 条件组合很多时候不好用
<gfrog> freeflying: @_@ 猴校长。
<yaguang> 不扯了，继续忙活
<freeflying> adam8157, 人家用搜索好不，用啥过滤啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 这帮货搞纳闷子category啊，还不如好好捣鼓捣鼓filter
<adam8157> freeflying: 为啥 happyaron 的也不算...
<freeflying> adam8157, 他半个，所以说不算
<adam8157> gfrog: 条件组合不好用真说不过去啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 你妹，gmail就要用搜索啊，还过滤毛啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 搜索是主动的(档案员查文件), 过滤则是小秘书整理好给你送过来
<adam8157> freeflying: 我一天几百封bug邮件, 要区分那些是assign给我的, 哪些是让我review的, 搜索顶个毛啊
<adam8157> 这里头大多是cc给我们team别人的bug我根本不用看的
<freeflying> adam8157,  换回公司的smtp好了
<adam8157> 搜索顶个毛啊... 我是不能漏邮件的工作, 挑着批复的总们请路过
<adam8157> freeflying: 没事儿 我现在有解决方案 挺好的
<adam8157> freeflying: 原来那个邮件服务器更特么扯淡, 会丢信的!
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 @_@ 还有这种黑历史。
<adam8157> 索引有bug, is确认过的, 我忍不了...
<gfrog> freeflying: 在internal hangout上嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 有的邮件在服务器里, 但是imap索引不到...
 * adam8157 不说了 看电影...
<happyaron> freeflying: 。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 茶总是谁
<gfrog> happyaron: 问土壕蛋
<happyaron> adam8157: ^
<adam8157> happyaron: cha研
<\u> imap 一般都限制目錄大小
<happyaron> adam8157: 帽帽的？
<gfrog> happyaron: C社员工可以直接申请@ubuntu.com邮箱么？
<alvin_rxg> Title: The world's most popular free OS | Ubuntu (@ ubuntu.com)
<happyaron> gfrog: 貌似直接给吧
<adam8157> happyaron: 不是吧 KGTP's author
<happyaron> gfrog: first.last@u.c
<adam8157> gfrog: 可以申请 鼓励使用, 但是懒得搞
<gfrog> happyaron: 就是后缀换了？ 是C记的别名么？
<happyaron> gfrog: y
<gfrog> adam8157: 发patch可以用@ubuntu.com啊。比canonical.com看着舒服点。
<gfrog> happyaron: 俺发封信给自己试试。 lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 想要保持离开公司一直可以持有的alias，那就要申请ubuntu member
<gfrog> happyaron: 跟DD一样难搞嘛？
<happyaron> gfrog: 容易多了……
<gfrog> happyaron: 等着申请下。 lol
<gfrog> happyaron: tested，果然是alias。 cc adam8157
<lynus> 问个问题啊，内核里面是不是最好不放计算复杂度很高的线程啊？
<mayli> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<tone> 我是用手机上的
<tone> ？
<knownbad> Noted.
<jusss> yourenma
<jusss> 谁知道百度搜索的入口地址是啥
<alvin_rxg> ftp://www.baidu.com
<jusss> alvin_rxg: http://www.baidu.com/baidu?wd=%s&tn= cnopera&ie=utf-8
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ %s_百度搜索
<mayli> alvin_rxg: good
<alvin_rxg> mayli: 美丽小姐~
<mayli> alvin_rxg: 上课去
<^k^> 05:01
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:01
<Aerowolf> 早上好
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • [google chrome]32位版v29升级v30,或装deb版i386都依赖失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450409 [google chrome]32位版v29升级v30,或装deb版i386都依赖失败 我用的linux ubuntu 12.04 LTS.32位版. google chrome 29版升级30版.升不了. 卸载29版,下载30版的deb i386安装包还是装不了. 也是提示依赖问题.我想开发测试那帮人封包的
<^k^> ─> 时候是不是搞错了.lib32xxxx那些是64位下才有的包.32位下的怎么会有那个? 安装时候提示这个: sudo dpkg -i googl …
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-17
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here, https://github.com/adrahon/vagrant-kvm
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ ti: adrahon/vagrant-kvm · GitHub
<tone> ：
<vipzrx> 06:54
<vipzrx> zao
<MeaCulpa> .
<vipzrx> ..
<stardiviner> 没人
<imtxc> 早
<sad_niac> 早
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 正式版应该出现了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450415 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20131016.1/ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily ... 0131016.1/ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily ... 0131016.1/ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/20131016/ <a class="postlink" href="http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubunt
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • ubuntu server 10.04 多硬盘问题请教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450419 hi All, 系统环境： ubuntu server 10.04 系统接 5个硬盘，但是总有一个硬盘在分区后，系统重启，分区节点消失，但硬盘节点还在，导致raid总是失败。求救，是硬盘的问题还是系统的问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 werther0331 — 20
<^k^> ─> 13-10-17 9:35
 * black_angel sit on a stool
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Java Web MVC框架之Struts2视频教程来啦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450421 Struts 2是Struts的下一代产品，是在 struts 1和WebWork的技术基础上进行了合并的全新的Struts 2框架。本视频教程以Struts2为基础来讲解，如果你还在学习Struts1，请停止学习，加入Struts2的怀抱吧，不过，SpringMVC似乎是一个不错的选择
<^k^> ─> 。 视频内容有： 01_struts初步 02_struts的action的配置 03_struts中的参数传值 04_Struts Ognl详解 05_Struts valueStack讲 …
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • Matrilineare个性化图标0.3版本发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450424 http://www.noobslab.com/2013/10/matrilineare-icons-reached-to-version.html 安装 Matrilineare 图标, 支持 Ubuntu 13.10/13.04/12.10/12.04/11.10/11.04/10.10/10.04/Linux Mint 16/15/14/13/12/11/10/9/任何基于ubuntu的linux发行版 Matrilineare-0.jpg 安装:sudo add-apt-repository ppa:noobslab/icons su
<^k^> ─> do apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y matrilineare 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-10-17 10:29
 * gfrog 早
<ashui> 中午好
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • [实战]创建局域网本地源，更新机房系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450425 创建局域网本地源 作者：TeliuTe 来自：基础教程网 1、在网站根目录下创建 ubuntu 文件夹，在ubuntu文件夹中再创建一个 ubuntu 文件夹 Code: b2@1-A9:~$ mkdir -p ubuntu/ubuntu 2、将/var/cache/apt/archives更新的包，复制到./ubuntu/ubuntu/中，
<^k^> ─> partial 文件夹和 lock不要复制 3、然后进入终端，切换到第一个./ubuntu/文件夹下，注意只进入到第一个ubuntu …
 * black_angel is hungry
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 酷炫的Linux多点触控效果。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450428 比较炫的Linux触控效果： http://www.webjx.com/os/linux-13267.html 不怎么实用，但是够酷。 统计信息: 发表于 由 felonwan — 2013-10-17 10:57
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<jyf> imtxc: http://cloudatcost.com/  这个更便宜
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ Cloudatcost - You don't have to pay sky high prices to be in the Cloud.
<vipzrx> AR PL UMing CN  这个是什么字体，怎么安装?
<gfrog> vipzrx: apt-get install -y ttf-arphic-uming
<gfrog> vipzrx: sudo apt-get install -y ttf-arphic-uming
<jyf> Yandex, in its documentation, describes Cocaine as an open-source PaaS system for creating custom cloud-hosting apps that are similar to Google App Engine or Heroku. It supports C++, Python and JavaScript. It is now developing support for Java and Racket.
<jyf> 可以玩玩racket了
<vipzrx> gfrog:  font: AR PL UMing CN
<vipzrx>   bold: AR PL UKai CN
<vipzrx>   mono: AR PL UKai CN
<vipzrx> 我用的debian，需要那三个字体编译pdf版本的progit
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 无线路由器连接N种方法？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450432 http://saintsky.info/2207.html 1.使用用户名，密码方式。 电脑无线连接菜单，输入无线路由器用户名，密码。 2.使用WPS方式。 按下无线路由器的wps按钮。 3.“除了这个，还有就是上面提到的，输入这个无线路由的正确的pin码，也可
<onlylove> 又是他喵的惠普，又是他喵的桌面，和我说要熟悉微软的服务器，我问是啥，她说win7 office当场傻眼，这都什么人
<onlylove> 我现在只求vmware快点给offer，我要去灌水去
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • [求助]KVM安装windows虚拟机,无法识别硬盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450434 系统：ubuntu server 12.04 创建虚拟硬盘：qemu-img create -f qcow2 WinServer2003x32.img 20G 安装虚拟机：sudo virt-install -n WinServer2003 -r 2047 --vcpus=2 --disk path=WinServer2003x32.img,cache=writeback,size=20 -c WindowServer2003SP2.iso --vnc --noautoconsole --os-type
<^k^> ─> windows --accelerate --network=bridge:br0,model=rtl8139 --hvm --os-variant=win2k3 然后使用VNC客户端远程过去，能看到客户机W …
<void1> 又来一个hp黑
<void1> hp也有好多部门呢...
<black_angel> which options in AIX xlc compiler is the same as GCC -fPIC -shared
<onlylove> void1: 我没黑惠普啊，我简历上明白写了我求职是服务器方向的，那么多找我桌面的是怎么回事呢？还有啊，如果我不用英文写外企的名字她们就总是问，你英文咋样啊
<onlylove> void1: 和你说，惠普算比较不错的，联想那个才是渣，打着服务器的旗号把你拉过去，结果是桌面职位，挂羊头卖狗肉被发挥到极致
<onlylove> void1: 别人再怎么黑你，架不住自黑
<jyf> onlylove: 去vmvare做什么？
<onlylove> jyf: 官方社区回答问题灌水
<jyf> onlylove: 做QA?
<iMadper> happyaron: 坏阿荣, 有个upstream的patch, 我一直apply不了, 帮忙试试?
<onlylove> jyf: 应该是吧……不太清楚，就是类似社区里面的那种官方人员
<onlylove> jyf: 那工作很坑么？
<iMadper> happyaron: 坏蓉蓉?
<onlylove> jyf: 我得到的信息是，原来是开发工程师轮流做，现在他们需要找个专人来做……
<onlylove> iMadper: 把坏字去掉没准就搭理你了
<iMadper> onlylove: 那我宁愿不问.
<onlylove> iMadper: 什么深仇大恨啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 一定要有深仇大恨吗?
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃ssd多大？
<iMadper> onlylove: 我挺喜欢蓉蓉的呀
<jyf> onlylove: 没什么 只是我们经常在这里说QA 现在终于有个正牌的qa了
<iMadper> gfrog: 巨大
<gfrog> iMadper: 滚粗
<iMadper> gfrog: 32g
<jyf> iMadper: 坏肉肉？
<gfrog> iMadper: ……
<iMadper> gfrog: 怎么啦?
<onlylove> jyf: 哦，vmware只是问了下，还没回复，昨天电话聊了聊，给我几个社区的Q让我翻译下
<iMadper> onlylove: vmware的qa, package 24w起
<gfrog> iMadper: 问问。同时装host和guest，系统略卡。
<iMadper> gfrog: 这还能一起装?
<gfrog> iMadper: 去yahoo当QA吧，package 35w起
<iMadper> gfrog: 赞.
<iMadper> gfrog: yahoo不要我这种土鳖.
<onlylove> iMadper: 啥意思，为啥要package,我那个是vsphere
<gfrog> iMadper: 哦，host是lxc，
<gfrog> onlylove: 擦……
<iMadper> gfrog: 芳草地办公室好豪华
<gfrog> iMadper: 你去那干毛线。
<iMadper> onlylove: 我说的是, 年薪.
<iMadper> gfrog: nho
<gfrog> iMadper: 来我司当QA吧，还能wfh
<onlylove> gfrog: package啥意思啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 想呀
<gfrog> iMadper: 又跑那边NHO去了…… 不知道现在吃的咋样。
<onlylove> 靠，一月2W？vmware那么有钱？
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩. 我也不知道呢.
<iMadper> onlylove: 摇钱树级别的.
<iMadper> onlylove: vmware比帽帽高了三到四个级别吧.
<onlylove> 不对，应该不是12月工资，应该有13薪或者其他的……那一月也不少
<ofan> 谁一个月两万？
<gfrog> iMadper: 擦擦，你NHO竟然都能带本子。当时我可是连电脑都不准开的。干巴巴的听了两天。
<onlylove> iMadper: 可是vmware那只是qa而已
<iMadper> gfrog: 谁管得了我? 我就开机了, 谁能给我来关了吗?
<gfrog> iMadper: 你碉堡
<iMadper> onlylove: 多数公司, qa和developer工资没差多少
<onlylove> gfrog: 乃可以用smart phone嘛
<gfrog> iMadper: onlylove vmware是土壕公司啊。
<iMadper> gfrog: 当然, 我从来都知道
<iMadper> gfrog: 虚拟化的龙头企业嘛
<ashui> 仰望土豪们
<jyf> iMadper: 真的？
<iMadper> gfrog: 乃应该最了解.
<gfrog> onlylove: 没得玩儿。boss在你面前，你敢在他眼皮底下玩手机么。
<iMadper> jyf: 哪个?
<jyf> iMadper: 你说qa和dev工资
<iMadper> gfrog: boss认识你吗?
<iMadper> jyf: 是的.
<onlylove> 我就知道vmware一个License不少钱
<gfrog> iMadper: yshao啊
<jyf> iMadper: 数据呢？
<iMadper> jyf: 不知道.
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦, 我这是zhangqianmin
<jyf> iMadper: 那你不是胡说就是造谣
<iMadper> jyf: 随你怎么说
<gfrog> iMadper: 先，not qian
<jyf> iMadper: 造谣要被和谐的
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦, 自我介绍的时候听不清
<iMadper> jyf: 随你怎么说
<gfrog> iMadper: 你竟然不认识他。
<iMadper> gfrog: suse跳过来那个?
<gfrog> iMadper: 啊，不过也对。丫今年过年晚会出场好奇怪，是让魔术师变出来的。
<iMadper> gfrog: 我不认识呀, 我要是认识那么高层的人, 我就不做qa了, 直接让他分给我几个组来管管
<iMadper> gfrog: O_o
<jyf> imtxc今天怎么不说话
<gfrog> iMadper: 分你帽帽前台后面右转再左转那屋给你管。
<iMadper> gfrog: 芳草地的前台, 太漂亮了!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<onlylove> gfrog: 老实说，我觉得qa工资不会太高
<iMadper> gfrog: 完全不能接受nay的大妈!
<gfrog> iMadper: 你说前台还是做前台那个人？
<iMadper> gfrog: 分不清. 但是, 好漂亮
<gfrog> iMadper: 话说，nay那个大妈其实就是芳草地的，只是nay借过来的。
<onlylove> gfrog: 应该是前台MM
<iMadper> gfrog: ...
<iMadper> gfrog: 吃饭去了, bye~
<jyf> onlylove: 那就做开发呗
<jyf> 做运维也成 我这边公司请了个sina的运维过来做咨询服务 一个月就给10k
<onlylove> jyf: java玩不来
<jyf> onlylove: 又不是只有java的开发
<onlylove> jyf: vmware那个team是java的，还有啊，运维……我怎么才能混那职位啊
<jyf> onlylove: 你要做开发了 就未必在vmvare待了嘛
<onlylove> jyf: 我还是乖乖的做sa的好……我对开发实在么感觉
<jyf> onlylove: as you wish
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • ubuntu 13.10已经正式。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450441 刚刚更新以后，用lsb_release -a 查看ubuntu 13.10已经正式。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dongfangri — 2013-10-17 12:25
<imtxc> jyf: 刚来……
<onlylove> jyf: 所以一直想找个地方做运维，结果到处都是要桌面的
<imtxc> gfrog: 你想做前台？ 做 == make ?
<onlylove> jyf: 你之前不是做运维的么，怎么你公司又从sina请来个运维咨询
<imtxc> jyf: 1$/mo? 靠谱么
<jyf> imtxc: 没用过 不晓得
<jyf> onlylove: 我没做运维啊 我只是给他们排查点问题而已
<onlylove> imtxc: 哎，我咋没看到他说要做前台
<imtxc> jyf: 意思是 35$ 买一辈子？
<jyf> 不过如果回家去remote 可能要接过运维的事了
<jyf> imtxc: i've no idea on that
<imtxc> jyf: 好吧，等有人买了试试
<jyf> imtxc: 对了 要是明天领导不说周末过来 那你周六去我那拿东西吧
<imtxc> jyf: 恩，明天定了之后你给我地址
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 怎样用shell设置由文件管理器(nautilus)处理桌面和壁纸 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450444 求指教！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chendianbuji — 2013-10-17 12:28
<onlylove> 出去吃饭去
<jyf> imtxc: 好
<intspt> 0.0
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • pygtk 无法设置gtk.Window的背景image http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450446 在gtk.Window的expose-event中，调用draw_pixbuf: 方式一： Code: def draw_pixbuf(self,widget,event):         path = 'img/bg.jpg'         pixbuf = gtk.gdk.pixbuf_new_from_file_at_size(path,850,600)         widget.window.draw_pixbuf(widget.style.bg_gc[gtk.STATE_NORMAL], pixbuf, 0, 0, 0,0) 方
<intspt> quit
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • win下如何安装pidgin http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450447 由于是公司电脑，安装qq太招摇，感觉pigdin的界面很不错，又不明显，所以想安装，不过在win下如何编译我不会，请问如何安装？我指的是安装webqq协议 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-10-17 12:44
 * adam8157 请问芳草地怎么走
<freeflying> adam8157, 你不是去上海了吗
<adam8157> freeflying: 今天周四啊, 明天去 后天开会
<freeflying> adam8157, 我听茶总说他都去了啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 哦，貌似coli搞的另一个会
<adam8157> freeflying: 后天开会, 他提前去也是有可能的啊
<freeflying> adam8157, clf啥的
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕，你们的会都好高端啊，下次带我一起
<adam8157> CLF 全国制鞋标准化技术委员会
<adam8157> freeflying: coli是谁啊
<freeflying> adam8157, china linux filesyetem 大会的领军人物啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 哪儿啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 这个会是邀请制的 lol
<freeflying> adam8157, 跟kernel summit一个级别
<freeflying> adam8157, 乃要被邀请一次就等着年薪百万吧
<adam8157> freeflying: coli全名是啥啊? 我咋没印象
<freeflying> adam8157, coli li啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 你是说Coly吧...
<imtxc> 当当都百万年薪了啊
<palomino|working> :o
 * palomino|working 抱当叔大腿
 * imtxc 抱 palomino|working 四条大腿
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 抱抱大腿的人的大腿恐非上策
<palomino|working> 不如抱adam另一条大腿。。
<gfrog> freeflying_away: 猴总
<gfrog> imtxc: 滚粗
<imtxc> 不如抱侯总大腿
<imtxc> gfrog: 你不去开会么
<gfrog> imtxc: 开毛线会？
<imtxc> gfrog: 加薪研讨会
<gfrog> imtxc: 我接过门房李大爷的接力棒，在家看门儿。
<imtxc> ………………
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 机房更新系统比较麻烦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450450 1、机房机子不能自动登录管理员用户，一般是多个普通用户 2、逐个机子从一长串普通用户中找到管理员用户，输入密码并登录 3、逐个机子检查更新、安装更新，输入管理员密码 4、逐个机子清理不用的内核，卸载不用的软件 统计信息:
<^k^> ─> 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2013-10-17 13:10
<imtxc> iMadper: 早
<happyaron> iMadper: 神马？
<iMadper> happyaron: 有个kernel patch, 打不进去, 你有空试试吗? upstream的patch
<happyaron> iMadper: 让当当壕试吧……
<iMadper> adam8157: 当当豪.
<iMadper> adam8157: 收到我的邮件没?
<RainFlying> 贵社区果然活跃，隔壁 debian-cn 就只有一个人。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 啥邮件
<iMadper> adam8157: 有个upstream的patch, 我打不进去, 问你能不能打进去
<adam8157> iMadper: 还没收到
<iMadper> adam8157: 好吧... 等我给你找链接好了
<adam8157> iMadper: 你发到哪了...
<iMadper> adam8157: gmail
<iMadper> adam8157: http://www.kernelhub.org/?msg=344092&p=2
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Seiji Aguchi - [PATCH v3] efivars,efi-pstore: Hold off deletion of sysfs entry until, the scan is completed - The Linux Kernel Hub
<iMadper> adam8157: 这个patch
 * black_angel 就看看，不说话
<black_angel> 元芳这几天竟然看不到了
<black_angel> 手一到冷天就干燥怎么办？
<black_angel> 兄弟们给点建议撒
<adam8157> iMadper: 打不上, 有efi-next之类的repo? 或者这个patch不是独立的?
<iMadper> adam8157: 独立的.
<iMadper> adam8157: v2还能打
<iMadper> adam8157: v3就不能打了
<adam8157> iMadper: 赖他自己呗
<iMadper> adam8157: 你用的是那个tree? 12-rc5
<adam8157> iMadper: mainline 和linux-next都试过
<iMadper> adam8157: 好的, 谢谢
<iMadper> adam8157: 我以为是我的问题...
<black_angel> AIX 的 xlc 编译器哪个选项是对应 g++ -fPIC -shared 的呀，找了半天没找着
<black_angel> 那 xlc 的手册看得我头晕
<black_angel> 嘛，算了，继续研究手册去
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有谁升级到13.10了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450458 说一下，怎么样呀，还在观望中等待呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 ysuper327 — 2013-10-17 13:56
<gfrog> adam8157: 我的衣服到了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 赞
<gfrog> adam8157: iMadper 裤子依旧没信儿
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩, 没事~
<eexpress> 蛋蛋好
<black_angel> ee 起床啦
<eexpress> 昨晚没睡好。才起床
<black_angel> eexpress: 让你别吃那么多韭菜的啦
<eexpress> 韭菜是增强的。和睡觉无关
<RainFlying> 连续两天在凌晨 4:17 自然醒的该吃什么。
<iMadper> RainFlying: 推黑色素
<RainFlying> iMadper 啥东西？
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu12.04左侧软件图标栏可以设置成双列的吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450459 RT，平时用的软件很多，需要来回切换，左侧图标栏图标即使设置成最小也成不下，每次都要往上拉，感觉很费事的，可不可以设置成双列显示的？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Higeo — 2013-10-17 14:08
<iMadper> RainFlying: 自己百度
<MeaCulpa> .
<imtxc> 你们的裤子还没到啊?
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<gfrog> iMadper: momo
<iMadper> gfrog: 反摸摸
<MeaCulpa> .
<eexpress> gfrog: 摸摸
<sad_niac> 好一对恩爱的基佬
<RainFlying> 好一对恩爱的基佬
<iMadper> sad_niac: RainFlying: 嘲讽op不是个好习惯
<sad_niac> 好吧我嫉妒了
<RainFlying> iMadper: 好吧 sad_niac  嫉妒了
<gfrog> eexpress: 反momo
<eexpress> gfrog: 是不是很清闲
<gfrog> adam8157: x230又死机了啊，妈蛋。
<gfrog> adam8157: 3.11.0-12-generic
<adam8157> gfrog: 又?
<gfrog> adam8157: 又
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<gfrog> adam8157: $165.00
<adam8157> gfrog: 一共?
<gfrog> adam8157: each
<adam8157> gfrog: 卧槽
<gfrog> adam8157: ^
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 如何让vim根据预处理定义，显示不同的代码块背景和前景色？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450463 在写程序时，我们会定义各种预处理变量，比如下面这段程序： #ifdef SHOW_MESSAGE show_message(); #else hidden(); #endif 在vim中是否有方法或是plugin，可以根据不同的预处理定义，让其下的代码显示不同的背景色和前
<RainFlying> Vim 我直接用了 spf13。结果 CentOS 上没有 Vim 7.3 。。。
<iMadper> RainFlying: 用centos, 还想要新软件?
<iMadper> RainFlying: 那东西, 比rhel都慢
<iMadper> RainFlying: 乖乖fedora
<RainFlying> iMadper: 蛋疼死啊。为了跟厂里同步，我就装了 CentOS 6.4。
<RainFlying> 厂里好像现在是部分 SuSE 部分 CentOS
<iMadper> RainFlying: 对呀, 你一定要蛋疼的装centos
<skraito> hi all
<skraito> :)
<gfrog> iMadper: 慢不多少
<^k^> skraito:点点点.  15:25 
<RainFlying> 一般 RHEL 有了 CentOS 就有了。
<iMadper> gfrog: 你看rhel7跟centos7, 估计就会慢好多了
<skraito> hi guys u know where to get
<gfrog> RainFlying: 最好的方法是chroot。或者container，不过目测centos也没lxc template
<skraito> rhel ?
<gfrog> iMadper: rhel7是神马？
<iMadper> skraito: you can download it from redhat's offical website IIRC.
<iMadper> gf
<skraito> imadper i am in redhat portal
<skraito> but nothing there no trial
<skraito> need to download
<MeaCulpa> 都是蛋疼的
<RainFlying> 话说 IRC 的私聊的聊天记录可以保存不？
<iMadper> RainFlying: it depends on your irc-client.
<RainFlying> 敝厂工作用的是 IRC，关机之后不知道怎么找出之前私聊的东西。
<RainFlying> Textual 路过
<iMadper> RainFlying: 啥公司?
<adam8157> gfrog: 貌似超级麻烦...
<gfrog> adam8157: chroot压力不大。
<RainFlying> 魔都一个搞成人网站的小公司。
<palomino|working> O_O
<RainFlying> 我现在在 VMWare Fusion 里装了 CentOS 6.4，在自己的笔记本上 Hyper-V 了一个 Debian Jessie
<palomino|working> 求网址
<iMadper> RainFlying: 给网址
 * palomino|working momo iMadper 
<yil> RainFlying: website
 * iMadper 反momo palomino|working 
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 求内测
<RainFlying> 网址什么的不能在 IRC 里贴吧？
<jusss> 能
<iMadper> RainFlying: 可以.
<iMadper> RainFlying: 为什么不可以?
<RainFlying> gays.com ?
<alvin_rxg> Title: Gays.com - The social network for the Gay, Lesbian, Bisexual and Transgender Community (@ gays.com)
<iMadper> RainFlying: 你是这里的员工?
<iMadper> RainFlying: 你确定?
<jusss> iMadper: 你都有安全帽了为啥又带了一次？
<iMadper> jusss: 表示我想t人了
<MeaCulpa> 这不是色情网站吧，把这个和色情联系起来不合适吧，IT
<iMadper> RainFlying: 不说算了
<RainFlying> 话说 CentOS 里 qemu-nbd 之类喜闻乐见的工具是在哪个包里的？
<RainFlying> yum provides '*bin/qemu-nbd' 好像找不到内容？
<iMadper> RainFlying: 有个虚拟化的组的.
<iMadper> RainFlying: 直接装那个组
<iMadper> RainFlying:yum install @Virtualization
<iMadper> RainFlying: 应该是. 虚拟化的, 问 gfrog
<gfrog> iMadper: 貌似不是这个组
<imtxc> gfrog: 好顶赞，我换了内存条儿之后就没死机过了
<RainFlying> iMadper: 我不需要虚拟化的包，我只需要 qemu-nbd 一个包，把 qcow2 挂载上来然后捞一些配置文件出来。
<iMadper> gfrog: 好吧...
<gfrog> iMadper: 你去查查呗，俺又没RHEL
<iMadper> gfrog: 我在nho....
<RainFlying> 离职的时候我直接把我在原公司的几个虚拟机镜像文件直接拷回来了。
<gfrog> imtxc: ……
<imtxc> RainFlying: 离职前居然不格式化公司的服务器？
<iMadper> gfrog: 不会用rpm, 怎么查?
<gfrog> iMadper: yum
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩, yum同样不会用
<RainFlying> imtxc: 说来我还有原公司的所有服务器的访问权限。
<RainFlying> iMadper: yum provides '*bin/qemu-nbd' ?
<gfrog> iMadper: yum grouplist呗
 * gfrog 妈蛋，qemu装个rhel去。
 * gfrog 用来用去，管理工具还是autotest最舒心。
<iMadper> RainFlying: 正在搜.
<RainFlying> 贵 RHEL 好像 RDO 有 OpenStack G 版的包了，不过在之前的公司我们都是清一色用 Debian 的，233
<iMadper> gfrog: 我还刻意找了个rhel6的机器...
<gfrog> RainFlying: 请用RHOS
<iMadper> RainFlying: No Matches found
<RainFlying> gfrog: RHOS 只是邮件列表吧？RDO 就是 Redhat 搞的。
 * imtxc 马蛋，手机没信号！
<imtxc> 联通渣到爆！
<RainFlying> iMadper: 就是找不到 qemu-nbd 才来问的嘛。我等会试试 nbd-client 。
<RainFlying> 联通信号挺好的。
<gfrog> adam8157: lxc container的path需要啥特殊权限么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不记得
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: momo
<gfrog> adam8157: ps. 那个是M记顶级的衣服哦，900蓬，全鹅绒
<iMadper> ............ 土豪!
<iMadper> M是mountain hardware吗?
<iMadper> 还是marmot?
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸壕
<bluezd> gfrog: 基蛙, 我不是壕啊 555...
<gfrog> bluezd: momo
<iMadper> bluezd: 今天看到benny了嘛?
<gfrog> bluezd: 最近有中意的妹纸了不？
<bluezd> iMadper: 没有啊，你找他 ?
<iMadper> bluezd: 恩.
<iMadper> bluezd: 想要rhd361的教材
<RainFlying> VMWare Fusion 共享文件夹设置失败。。。
<bluezd> gfrog: 没有啊，一直没有，喜欢的人不出现，出现的人不喜欢
<bluezd> iMadper: 等我给你个链接
<gfrog> iMadper: 不是能直接下载么？
<iMadper> bluezd: 你有? thx
<imtxc> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=36838
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: Solidot | 锦江之星酒店客户记录大规模泄漏
<iMadper> gfrog: 找不到呀
<imtxc> jyf: MeaCulpa 看来过几天又有新数据用了？
 * adam8157 卧槽, 我准备办暂住证了....
<adam8157> 万万没想到 节操不要了
<imtxc> adam8157: 你居然没暂住证！
<adam8157> imtxc: 我是盲流
<iMadper> adam8157: 要暂住证干嘛?
<RainFlying> 刚昨天填了表格提交给外管局了。
<imtxc> iMadper: 我们外地务工人员没暂住证给遣送回去咋办
<iMadper> imtxc: 好吧...
<RainFlying> 我上次用暂住证在杭州办护照，四天就完成了。杭州户口的据说要办 15 天左右。
<imtxc> iMadper: 那大佬没回复你啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 哪个?
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 不就是之前的那个？
<imtxc> iMadper: seiji
<iMadper> imtxc: seiji在米国
<iMadper> imtxc: nnnd, 你丫监视我?! cc adam8157
<jyf> adam8157: 为毛要暂住证？ 公司不给你们担保工作签证么？
<imtxc> ..........
<imtxc> j
<imtxc> jyf: 他们厂给担保的是H1B
<jyf> imtxc: 我说的是北京人民共和国的工作签证
<black_angel> 有谁对 github 比较熟悉呀
<black_angel> how-to play?
<iMadper> black_angel: 有官方傻瓜教程
<RainFlying> 仰慕 H1B
<black_angel> iMadper: 我点了那个 help ，一堆列表，马上头晕
<iMadper> black_angel: 你点错了.
<RainFlying> 会用 Git 了就会用 GitHub 了
<black_angel> RainFlying: git newbie
<black_angel> 我正在 sudo apt-get install git 呢……
<black_angel> iMadper: 应该点哪里呢？
<iMadper> black_angel: https://help.github.com/articles/set-up-git
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Set Up Git · GitHub Help
<adam8157> jyf: 入台 比较麻烦, 如果只是去别的国家 没必要暂住证的
<black_angel> iMadper: 好东西
<iMadper> black_angel: https://help.github.com/articles/create-a-repo
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Create A Repo · GitHub Help
<black_angel> iMadper: 在尾部看到 :D
<jyf> adam8157: 原来你要自由行啊
<jyf> adam8157: 我还以为是租房呢
<adam8157> jyf: 我是真心不想办暂住证, 但是没法啊
<RainFlying> 20 万移民对岸，然后再以台胞身份到兲朝工作。
<black_angel> 移民，请带上我
<jyf> adam8157: 在帝都租房有可能用到暂住证 去机房也有可能 不过你可以让贵厂给你弄个北京集体户口 就不用赞助了
<adam8157> RainFlying: 请带上我
<MeaCulpa> ...
<jyf> adam8157: 哥就用不着这些劳什子了 马上回国去 哼哼
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: èµ°èµ·
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
 * jyf 回家就办个20M光纤
 * bluezd 50M 的飘过
 * MeaCulpa bzr 就是好，我自己可着劲的checkout/commit, 要求别人branch, push, 然后偶再搞个trunk让大家push提供满足感
 * MeaCulpa 非常适合fool-proof 的独断专行
<imtxc> bluezd: 你现在住哪？
<bluezd> imtxc: 学知园，林大附近，清河下面
<imtxc> bluezd: 房租什么个价位？
<bluezd> imtxc: 那要看你租什么房啊，一居的话至少 3800+
<imtxc> bluezd: …………
<imtxc> 清河也那么贵呢？
<imtxc> bluezd: 次卧呢？
<black_angel> 清河 ?= 清明上河
<bluezd> imtxc: ... 这个就不好说了，多少钱的都有
<imtxc> 58 上那个报价很不准啊
<imtxc> bluezd: 那…… 说说你租的价格？
<bluezd> imtxc: 壕去宇宙中心租个房吧
<imtxc> bluezd: 。。。。。。。
<bluezd> imtxc: 我住的 2改3 无隔断，次卧 1600
<imtxc> 哦
<bluezd> imtxc: 你要的话我可以转租给你
<imtxc> bluezd: 要不起
<yh> 冬天取暖费还要格外一笔银子
<bluezd> imtxc: 你现在不买东西改租房了 ? :D
<jusss> 你们那都那么贵
<imtxc> bluezd: ……
<jyf> bluezd: 你那的50M的长城的还是宽带痛的？
<bluezd> jyf: 宽带通的
<jusss> 我还在想要不要去北京实习呢
<RainFlying> 都是富豪啊，我就用用 2M 的东方有线宽带。
<jyf> bluezd: 嘿嘿 我家里那个是是一级isp的
<nyfair> 都是壕，魔都100m价格坑的一逼
<jyf> imtxc: 你就装逼 当初叫你来我隔壁住你不来
<jyf> 100m价格多少？
<nyfair> 壕来陪我玩网游
<nyfair> 2180
<jyf> 草 不贵啊
<jyf> 老子家里的20M一个月要199啊
<jyf> 不知道100m的上行是不是512k
<nyfair> 你家在哪里？帝都？
<jyf> 不是 黄山
<nyfair> 1024k
<Pudge> gebjgd: 该起床了
<jyf> 1m上行 这个太坑人了 连用adsl那个忽悠比例都没达标
<jusss> 两个好基友
<nyfair> jyf: 不上传，不共享
<nyfair> 卢瑟只会下载
<jyf> nyfair: 你不是收集音乐电影什么的 怎么会不上传
<nyfair> jyf: 干嘛要上传
<jyf> nyfair: 软件设定的 除非你故意限制
<nyfair> jyf: 我压片都是用opensuse build service中转的，又不是我自己上传的
<nyfair> jyf: 什么软件？
<imtxc> jyf: 多远啊
<jyf> 话说要是对称 我就考虑在家开个minecraft服务器 收点费补贴家用
<gfrog> adam8157: 怎么disable apparmor？
<jyf> imtxc: bbb
<imtxc> jyf: 要换3-4次地铁，怎么住
<jyf> imtxc: 可以考虑换工作
<nyfair> imtxc: 换吧，时间比工作本身重要
<black_angel> 在帝都不好混呀
<RainFlying> 在帝都，Honeywell 18450 是必须的把。
<eexpress> gfrog: /etc/apparmor.d/disable
<jyf> nyfair: 你是不是用吸血螺下那些电影啊
<imtxc> RainFlying: 我自己起到它的作用
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 吸血骡是电骡对其他客户端的抹黑误导
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 确实不上传啊
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我直接http/ftp下载也不上传
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 不管是不是污蔑 我只是问他是不是那软件而已
<MeaCulpa> :P
<frozen_2013> :'( 好坑..windows + django + python3
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 那你就很难下到断挡的资源
 * frozen_2013 求助.有好办法吗
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 有觉悟的人多，没关系
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我碰到被墙的资源就弄进迅雷去下 过一下就能给你找到备用资源了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<leavfin> nick leavfin
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 哥是个有觉悟的downloader
<MeaCulpa> 多年前我的mldonkey被eMule坑的好惨
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 哥通宵开机
<jyf> 做一个有态度的downloader
<MeaCulpa> 但是就是仇恨eMule
<jyf> 我基本不用emule
<eexpress> 这几年，没觉得有啥需要下载的东西了啊。
<jyf> eexpress: 电影？
<MeaCulpa> eMule让mldonkey dev没心思开发下去了都
<eexpress> 电影都直接盒子看了
<jyf> 有娃娃的ee都没娱乐了
<jyf> eexpress: 也有盒子看不到的电影啊
<jyf> av 盗版什么的
<eexpress> 有这功夫，我不如出去骑车锻炼
<yh> av有qvod
<MeaCulpa> 直接在线看啊
<jyf> 那是你追求高嘛
<MeaCulpa> pornhub都看不玩
<jyf> 你不能靠消灭问题来解决问题
<MeaCulpa> 我都懒的下了
<MeaCulpa> 偶尔有经典的链接贴迅雷
<eexpress> 本机av还有十几，重来没看。不知道啥时候下载的
<jyf> 别人问你吃不上肉怎么办  你跟他说肉吃多了容易胖 干脆吃素好了
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<eexpress> 应该给酷胖看，减肥
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我的存在就是个例子说明这方法没用
<palomino|working> 不吃肉，毋宁死
<jyf> MeaCulpa: freenet那个基于p2p的网络不错
<eexpress> 。。
<jyf> 可惜freenet用户太少了
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 无人用啊
<imtxc> 马子不是吃素么？
<jyf> 要是有个基于p2p网络的论坛 做成娱乐的
<jyf> 估计会很爽
<palomino|working> 我的宗教信仰要求我必须吃肉
<jyf> palomino|working: 神马教？
 * Guest98704 
<palomino|working> 拜肉教
<eexpress> palomino|working: 啥教？
<imtxc> palomino|working: 什么宗教，介绍教头认识认识
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我用的时候 也连上了十几个随即节点
<eexpress> 马肉教算了
<MeaCulpa> 吃素，只不过是把胰腺癌换成结肠癌
<MeaCulpa> 有毛区别
<yh> palomino|working: 你是教主？
<palomino|working> jobs吃素
<jyf> 有
<palomino|working> 他那个是啥癌来着
<jyf> 结肠癌诊断时候会被医生爆菊
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: Jobs是反例了
<jyf> jobs是自己吧自己给能死了
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: Jobs我估计是胰腺的分泌物长期的不到消化，自己灭了自己
<jyf> 算是屌丝喜闻乐见的一个案例
<palomino|working> .... MeaCulpa
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 你这是暗示他长期不吃早餐吧
<eexpress> palomino|working: 生死并不重要，重要的是及时吃肉。
<palomino|working> 说得好
<palomino|working> 不吃肉活100岁，跟死了又有什么区别！
<jyf> palomino|working: 喜欢吃啥就吃啥最好
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 他本来就是二货
<jyf> 自由自在 随心所欲
<imtxc> …………
<jyf> 开复天天给人说这说那 这下自己不知道怎么说了
<MeaCulpa> 其实不OOXX能活的更长
<palomino|working> 得找个响亮的借口
<imtxc> 那你们不考虑因为胖损失的其他乐趣么？
<eexpress> imtxc: 小胖子，你一直在节欲？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 比如？
<eexpress> 比如看不到小弟
<jyf> imtxc: 胖能对咪咪 呵呵
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 比如看不到自己的脚不开心啊
<imtxc> eexpress: ……………………
<palomino|working> LOL eexpress
<jyf> imtxc: 胖能自己长一对咪咪
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 小区防盗门过起来慢0.5秒？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我看得到
<palomino|working> 我被卡在铁栏之间过。同学钻过去了
<eexpress> 有人20多年看不到小弟，一直悔恨。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 担心会看不到嘛
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 而且我会保证将来挡住我脚的是胸肌
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 从未担心过
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 看来你是一个健康的胖子
<palomino|working> 胸肌太高也一样看不到小弟吧
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不是啊
<eexpress> 马头可以弯曲点的
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 一身病~
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 虚的很
<eexpress> 富贵。 MeaCulpa
<imtxc> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 只是起点比较高而已
 * jyf 人都是要死的
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 比如别的孩子玩乒乓球的时候，我在用网球拍和大学生打羽毛球
<imtxc> …………
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 凡人不懂的
<palomino|working> ...
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 别的孩子经常发短球？
<imtxc> 果然
<jyf> 一个人 算你活百年 也不过3万多天 9万多顿
<eexpress> 几岁开始就胖了哦。 MeaCulpa
<jyf> 假如你不吃早餐 一下子就砍掉3万多顿了
<jyf> 剩下的6万顿 吃一次少一次
<adam8157> eexpress: 请转账付款
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 大概20岁吧
<jyf> 所以每一次吃饭都要好好吃
<eexpress> adam8157: ok
<jyf> 吃开心 吃快乐 吃尽兴
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 读大学，和一帮死吃不胖的一起
<eexpress> 过来聊聊利息吧。 adam8157
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 练家子的代谢力配大学的夜宵和0运动
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 哦。这是遗传啊
<eexpress> 喝水都胖，是吧
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: no no,
<eexpress> ，
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 老子不会差一顿，哪来的喝水说？？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 顿顿好吃好喝，喝水胖，永远是个假设而已
<eexpress> 死吃不胖，我以为对应的是，不吃死胖。。。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 一个我不屑验证的假说而已
<eexpress> 上次应该去你家见识下的
<eexpress> 打的太贵。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 汝等都是周末来浦东，我横穿上海太累
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 不过这次心情好，去基一下蛋蛋
<eexpress> 要骗吃，当然是恭敬的上门去骗
<adam8157> eexpress: 5...
<eexpress> adam8157: 额。不是说你。lol
<RainFlying> 闻 bg 粗。从虹桥到浦东好像也才两个来小时啊。
<iIlL10Oo> 吃喝玩乐...
<adam8157> eexpress: 我说5个点.... 哈哈哈
<eexpress> 额。高于定期了。可以。
<eexpress> 早说嘛
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 我基本就是虹桥到浦东了
<eexpress> 下班。晚上去取钱。
 * MeaCulpa 当初没想到会沦落成张江难
<RainFlying> 普陀路过
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你下午会开不开...不开我们去吃喝...
<RainFlying> 住在捞江湾镇。
<RainFlying> 老
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 家丁
<jyf> 擦 啊蛋去骗吃骗喝
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 嘉定 。。。。
<RainFlying> 不过从老江湾镇到普陀这边太蛋疼，3 号线死慢死慢的，人又挤满了，前天过来的时候被挤在地铁上动都不能动。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 开啊... 不过一般会提前走啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我中午到，下午随便听听
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 思密达
 * MeaCulpa 要不中午在单位看会儿片子...
<bluezd> MeaCulpa: 乃在哪个厂啊 ?
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: 你摸我摸大家摸
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 西厂?
<RainFlying> 自从从上家离职后，我就没在办公区下过片了。上家办公区网络是 1000M 光纤，下片不蛋疼。
<bluezd> MeaCulpa: 哦，摸摸
<nyfair> RainFlying: 求硬盘
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 内衣厂，好了吧
<jyf> RainFlying: 硬盘疼啊
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 求内衣
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我的一双手，好了吧
<jyf> 我记得我有一年暑假在学校里住 有个同学下片下得太疯狂了 成天下那种日式动漫 结果硬盘用了半个月就坏了
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 还真有一双手形状的罩子
<nyfair> jyf: 人家那是大法师练功的磨损
<MeaCulpa> 金刚捣鼓莲花练功的
<adam8157> 妈蛋 去台湾比去欧洲都麻烦
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 才知道啊
<nyfair> adam8157: 欧洲很麻烦的好伐
<jyf> nyfair: 就是有那个 我见过图
<RainFlying> 申根不麻烦吧？
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 第一个总要签的
<nyfair> jyf: 那个是哪个？
<jyf> nyfair: 估计可以找你男炮友的手形定制
<adam8157> nyfair: 没去过 不晓得...
<adam8157> 第一次翻墙献给了台湾
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: NB
<jyf> nyfair: 你的堆栈太少
<MeaCulpa> 台湾美食多
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 思密达!
<nyfair> jyf: 你说的是抱枕还是鼠标垫还是飞机杯
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: 申根一下，平均下来就不麻烦了。
<jyf> adam8157: 帮我去中正纪念堂骂他剿匪不利
<MeaCulpa> jyf: +1
<jyf> nyfair: 最后那个
<nyfair> jyf: 剿匪不力你妹，娘西匹堆人头的sb
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 最后台北弄个中正跪像 大陆的游客去唾弃他剿匪不利 本地的游客去唾弃他独裁无能 你看两边都讨好
<MeaCulpa> 中正是领队无能
<jyf> nyfair: 还不够
<jyf> 话说我公司领导就经常去台湾
<jyf> 还带点奇怪的小吃回来
<MeaCulpa> 中正实在是悲剧，能力不足害苦炎黄子孙，要是给了李宗仁我等说不定就提炸弹北上游毛子国了
<nyfair> 呆湾小吃还是不错的
<jyf> 双十节她居然没放假
<adam8157> jyf: 中正当时不见得比土工好, 好的是台湾人民, 民进党和他儿子 cc nyfair
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 都是废人
<jyf> adam8157: 那不一样 国民党跟共产党 一个是自由少 一个是自由没有
<nyfair> adam8157: 别跟我说啊，我是坚决拥护共产党领导的无党派人士
<adam8157> jyf: 当时土工可自由的多, 详见<民主的先声>
<jyf> adam8157: 另外国民党从孙中山开始就有三个阶段目标  共产党的是宇宙真理 你指望他们
<jyf> adam8157: 那是糊弄人的 不要以为哥没度过
<adam8157> nyfair: 哼
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 是啊，差的远了，白色恐怖现在听起来好令人向往，还tmd能办报纸
<nyfair> adam8157: 共党内部虽有诸多问题，还是比哗哗好多了
<yh> exit
<yh> quit
<RainFlying> 宋教仁好像是孙大炮指使蒋介石刺杀的？
<jyf> RainFlying: 恩 唐地岗是这样说的
<jyf> 说是孙大炮让陈其美派人干的
<MeaCulpa> 那倒是，罪魁祸首还是这个欲望狂人矮子
<nyfair> 都ntr了，孙大炮这个loli控能忍？
<jyf> 因为陈其美本来就是靠刺杀起家的 而且之前就干过自己人
<RainFlying> 之前孙大炮还建议苏联进军兲朝的。
<jyf> 何况孙大炮跟宋教仁就跟 毛泽东与刘少奇差不多 大家都懂后来刘少奇咋了
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 长江以北又不是中国, 对孙大炮来说
<jyf> 大炮还建议把袁世凯不敢卖的煤矿直接卖给日本人呢
<nyfair> 你民国无双玩多了，需要治疗
<jyf> 好像是大同煤矿
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 那都不是中国啊
<jyf> 还有想出让东北什么的
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 孙大炮的北部边境在浙江吧
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 大炮是美国人 ：】
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 人家从没考虑过你们那坨
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 人家是抱着国际主义的精神 不远万里来支援我们而已
<MeaCulpa> 人家就是建立湖广国的
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我家在长江南部 还好在大炮的境内
<MeaCulpa> 哇，要是孙大炮不死，我就有免费医疗了
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 玄
<nyfair> 然后预约1年？
<MeaCulpa> 真的也， 要是孙大炮不死，我就有免费医疗了~~
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 只要能带上浙江 我们市就没问题
<RainFlying> 参考一下海螺共和国？
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 至于北边的同省 就管不着了
<jyf> 西兰公国  blueseed么? RainFlying
<RainFlying> jyf: http://baike.baidu.com/view/457160.htm
<^k^> RainFlying ... ⇪ 海螺共和国_百度百科
<RainFlying> 这个 @^K^ 是怎么 回事来着？
<jyf> RainFlying: 相信我 对这些wiki里未被承认的国家分类下的名字 哥都看过
<RainFlying> 贵大浙江可以参考一下海螺共和国
<jyf> 这话我可以帮忙转交浙江人民
<MeaCulpa> 话说，Obama的Middle name是侯赛因啊
<MeaCulpa> 泛阿拉伯人果然善于内斗
<jyf> 我上次看obama的一个演讲 还拿这个middle name开玩笑了
<jyf> 说 i wish they could let me use my middle name
<RainFlying> 把 compressed qcow2 转成 vmdk，然后发现要跪了。
<MeaCulpa> 其实没啥，啥Qatar 巴林的，恨那些伊朗 叙利亚啥的更甚于美国吧
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 不知为什么，那些经济发达的传统海湾国家很仇恨经济一般的开放世俗化海湾国家
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 我想chroot 一个debian，有什么需要注意的地方吗？
<RainFlying> 没什么需要注意的。
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我们父辈有去两伊打工的，都说打仗那会儿伊朗有很好的娱乐，伊拉克甚至有夜店
<jusss> RainFlying: 哦
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 没啥吧
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 奇虎360上诉百度限制竞争 索赔4亿 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450475 上次3Q大战的官司，360输给了企鹅，这次周红衣决定赚回来，毕竟以前也因为强制卸载百度工具条输过官司赔了45万给度娘。 http://tech.sina.com.cn/i/2013-10-17/16268826373.shtml 统计信息: 发表于 由 i990049 — 2013-10-17 17:18
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 这个有什么难理解的么？ 因为他们开放世俗啊
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 就跟老一辈人看不惯70后穿喇叭裤一样 可是现在又轮到当年的70后看不惯那些当年看不惯他们的人的后代-》90后
<jyf> 70后对我80后也有点芥蒂 多半是我父母那辈的60后对他们也不爽
<RainFlying> 所谓的媳妇熬成婆
<jyf> ee就是个典型
<jyf> 当年肯定被长辈视为不听话叛逆 结果现在转过来对付长辈的下一代
<jyf> 这就叫天道好还 报应不爽
 * imtxc 下班
<adam8157> "西安大雁塔淡季20元旺季30元门票被指不合理 当地统一涨成40元"
<jyf> adam8157: 很合理 和进步
<jyf> adam8157: 微薄上有个聊这个话题的陈里博士 粉丝有上千万 额
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 百度 UBUNTU吧关闭了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450477 我擦 刚刚发生的事。前5分钟还能打开，现在打不开了。不知道为什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zodboyer — 2013-10-17 18:15
<jusss> .
<jiero> 好大。
<stardiviner> jiero: 最近干啥呢？
<onlylove> 这年头做论坛真不容易，又502了
<jiero> stardiviner: 当坏人
<stardiviner> jiero: 是么？怎样的坏人？
<stardiviner> jiero: 吃饭了么？
<onlylove> jiero: 好人不长命，祸害活千年，所以决定当坏人？
<stardiviner> jiero: 我吃饭去了。肚子饿了
<jiero> onlylove: 。我一直都是坏到底了
<jiero> stardiviner: 吃吧。
<jiero> onlylove: 为了自己的欲望试图改变人类，绝对是最邪恶的人。
<onlylove> jiero: 有一天有人会对你举着牌，上面写着，开房找我，放过小学生？
<jiero> onlylove: 什么？那种不能公开的事情我会做么？
<onlylove> jiero: 你都说了不能公开，谁知道你会不会……
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
 * jiero 摸摸onlylove 的脑袋，不知道怎么说好
<jiero> onlylove: 没有啥比 windows xp 更适合 7年前 atom PC的OS了吧？
<onlylove> jiero: 大概没了
<onlylove> jiero: 实际上XP也不合适了
<jiero> onlylove: 那什么合适？
<onlylove> jiero: 现在XP开机就要500M内存
<jiero> onlylove: 1GB还好吧，能撑住。
<onlylove> jiero: 各种精简版的xp sp2或者2000
<jiero> onlylove: 结果我还是要买轨迹球么。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 真心没意思了，我有个07年的笔记本，1G内存，在我姐夫那，我这次十一回家的时候我姐夫还找我研究升级，我当时回复的是，扔了吧，那机器上有个804，我估计如果linux用个轻量的wm应该没问题
<onlylove> jiero: 我不知道别人的鼠标咋样，我反正有个激光鼠在玻璃表面直接废掉
<jiero> onlylove: 我家里还是 04年的笔记本，和05年的PC
<onlylove> jiero: 完全不能用
<jiero> onlylove: 我爸有4000元的手机啊。
<jiero> onlylove: lol
<onlylove> jiero: 04年的机器，靠，256内存？
<jiero> onlylove: 升级到了 768MB
<onlylove> jiero: 你别忘了，windows的内存使用机制，开机500不假，但是它用了硬盘缓存了
<onlylove> jiero: 如果让硬盘一拖，机器反应直接下来了
<jiero> onlylove: 但是程序实际使用的确实比linux的少点~
<jiero> onlylove:  linux下完全不敢 firefox
<onlylove> jiero: 我要是和你说，我3G内存，用xfce4，开机才200M
<onlylove> jiero: 完全是因为flash
<onlylove> jiero: 可以试试opera或者别的
<jiero> onlylove: xfce其实蛮残废的。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 那我现在用的openbox已经不能用残废来形容了
<onlylove> jiero: 要不你体验下e17?
<jiero> onlylove: 我用过 e16
<jiero> onlylove: 当台式机用可以。
<onlylove> jiero: 那一样的
<jiero> onlylove: 没有第二显示器可以
<jiero> onlylove: 没有各种非程序员外设可以
<onlylove> jiero: 多显示器？xrandr啊
<jiero> onlylove: 设计操作问题
<onlylove> jiero: 程序员外设是啥
<jiero> 不是说不能用，就是用不好。
<jiero> onlylove: 程序员外设就只有键盘和鼠标够了
<jiero> onlylove: 就是键盘（+鼠标）
<onlylove> jiero: 你看多少人就一个tilling wm一样一堆显示器用的还很欢
<jiero> onlylove: 他们要求比较统一，就是输入文字。切换。
<onlylove> jiero: e17一样视频聊天，只要有软件，那个叫啥的软电话就可以
<onlylove> jiero: driver由kernel提供，应用程序直接调用接口就好
<jiero> onlylove: 真要设置啥了，就麻烦了
<onlylove> jiero: 写conf了
<onlylove> jiero: 其实我还真的很少设置啥，缺省已经够用
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总，乃肥来啦
<freeflying> gfrog, 刚到家
<freeflying> gfrog, 背了个空气净化器回来
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 还在公司呢，决定回家。
<freeflying> gfrog, 你们team不是这时候才上班呢吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 我擦，我不能跟着UTC跑啊。
 * gfrog 除非肉翻。
 * gfrog 撤退。
<jiero> onlylove: 发现 M570 2个月涨价30元。
<freeflying> gfrog, 火车票只能用身份真吗
<freeflying> 身份证
<jiero> onlylove: 第一次知道电子设备。
<jiero> freeflying: 可以用护照的
<freeflying> jiero, 确定？
<jiero> freeflying: 我舅舅刚用了
<jiero> freeflying: 不过不是中国的护照
<freeflying> jiero, f**k
<onlylove> 中国的护照应该也可以吧……
<onlylove> 我觉得只要是能证明身份的唯一的东西，护照，军官证，身份证应该都行的
<freeflying> onlylove, 中国护照在中国都不灵
<freeflying> 尼玛更别说在国外了
<onlylove> freeflying: 那算了……
<Pudge> gebjgd: 该起床了
<jusss> onlylove: 现在还有三间鼠标没
<onlylove> jusss: 买那做啥，古董级的，现在鼠标滚轮都可以按下啊
<jusss> onlylove: 多cool呀
<onlylove> jusss: 乃自个cool去吧
<onlylove> jusss: 有本事买轨迹球，更cool
<jusss> onlylove: 轨迹球容易怀， 光电三间鼠标
<onlylove> jusss: 你随便，反正三按键的鼠标，没滚轮，我看你翻长网页的时候怎么玩
<jusss>  onlylove pgup pgdn
<onlylove> jusss: 我不管你那些，反正笔记本触摸板可以滚动
<jiero> Pudge: purge。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 imtxc_away
 * jiero 又一次失去了妹妹们。
<jusss> Pudge: 你今天吃要药了？记得吃药呀
 * jiero 的妹妹想要为我找女朋友。。。帮我搭讪。。。
<jiero> lol
 * frozen_20131 求助. 关于select * from table1 where foo in (....) 括号里,最多支持多少项啊? 多少项比较好
<imtxc> jiero: 都 away 了，你还摸。。。
<imtxc> freeflying: 又要去哪里
<jiero> imtxc: 摸鱼就是这种意思
<jiero> imtxc: 混水 - 摸鱼
<jiero> imtxc: 孩子，睡觉吧
<imtxc> jyf: 我是需要 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.41.FuY32m&id=27062528742 这个还是
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 高清HDMI转VGA转换器mini micro hdmi to VGA连接线带音频转接头-tmall.com天猫
<imtxc> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.118.FuY32m&id=26985644167 这个
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 液晶高清 HDMI转VGA线 电脑接电视 1.5米/3米 带网 双磁环 镀金-淘宝网
<imtxc> jiero: 早呢
<jiero> imtxc: imadper睡了，
<imtxc> 。。。
<jiero> imtxc:Kindle3播放 MP3的水平的话，是不是便宜的耳机也能表现出来几乎所有效果？
<onlylove> jiero: 乃在做梦
<jiero> onlylove:  为啥？
<onlylove> jiero: 你拿最好的器材和CD做音源，用垃圾耳机和好耳机比较下
<jiero> onlylove: 不比较，效果都能出来的。
<onlylove> jiero: 一个普通的CD机，换副耳机就能有不一样的感受
<jiero> onlylove: 搞啥cd啊。
<mao121> 这里有用skype的同学吗？
<jiero> onlylove: 不一样的感受，效果也就不一样了
<onlylove> jiero: 我只能说，那东西，MP3的解码能力不一定能赶上手机里面的集成芯片
<jiero> mao121: 抛弃了
<mao121> skype f0r linux
<jiero> mao121: 用了6年之后我抛弃了
<mao121> jiero, 为什么？
<jiero> mao121: 为啥？我不想用了，仅此而已
<jiero> 2005年开始用skype，2013年抛弃，不行么？
<mao121> jiero, 除了这个，没有别的视频软件了吧。
<jiero> 太久了。用一个东西太久了就厌恶了
<mao121> jiero, 可以理解
<onlylove> jiero: 我确定乃是数学是看门大爷教的
<jiero> mao121: 有啊。gtalk类的。
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。windows的我没算不行？
<jiero> onlylove: 2007年8月之前我用windows的
<mao121> jiero, 这种软件就是要人多，SKYPE都没有几个人用，更别说gtalk了。。。
<jiero> mao121: ？
<mao121> jiero,我周围别说用，就是知道skype是干嘛的都没有几个。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 同理，你用windows很多年了，所以要扔了，你用linux也很多年了，所以也要扔了，该换mac OSXl
<jiero> mao121: 管那个来着。2005年开始我家里就用skype。
<jiero> mao121: 即使周围没人用。
<jiero> onlylove: 我不涉及内核部分。
<onlylove> jiero: 周围没人用你一个人挂着做啥
<jiero> onlylove: 。家里用，亲戚用。。。
<jiero> lol
<mao121> jiero, 就跟我的ubuntu系统一样，鲜有人知道。
<jiero> mao121: 你要那些只懂看广告得到信息的人知道更多么？
<onlylove> ubuntu都鲜有人知道，我等小众发行版更没人知道了
<mao121> jiero, 我明白，也没有向他们大力推荐，就是他用它的，我用我的，只是偶尔聊天时没法聊，略显寂寞了。
<mao121> onlylove, 没事，我懂你。用的什么呀？
<onlylove> 教他们玩webrtc
<onlylove> mao121: 其实也不是小众，ubuntu的祖宗，debian
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 笔记软件cherry tree无法启动，麻烦哪位帮忙看一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450480 如题： [realrealjerry@realrealjerry ~]$ cherrytree (process:6759): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library. Using the fallback 'C' locale. Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/cherrytree", line 65, in <module> f_main(args) File "/usr/bin/cherrytree", line
<^k^> ─> 47, in f_main main.main(args) File "/usr/share/cherrytree/modules/main.py", line 217, in main lang_str = initializations() File "/usr/share/ …
<jiero> onlylove:  http://s.etao.com/item/8577343.html?spm=1002.8.0.0.Mi3Ht4&tab=comment
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 【PHILIPS/飞利浦SHE3590】报价_参数_图片_怎么样_PHILIPS/飞利浦SHE3590产品优惠信息_一淘网
<mao121> onlylove, 唉，那一点都不小众
<jiero> onlylove: 我所有的耳机都是低音不行，反正我讨厌低音的感觉。
<jiero> onlylove: 没有就没有吧。
<jiero> 鸥鸟；
<jiero> onlylove: 城市里各种低音噪音
<onlylove> jiero: 我不太喜欢这个，我原来帮人试听过一个飞利浦，被低音敲的心烦
<onlylove> jiero: 所以我还是比较喜欢铁三角之类擅长中高频的
<jiero> onlylove: 这个都说没低音，是均衡类型的，我的最贵的耳机也是。
<onlylove> jiero: 我试听的那个，低音的鼓声差点把主旋律给压住
<onlylove> mao121: 国内小众，国外不是
<jiero> onlylove: 飞利浦耳机太多了。我之前的2个太弱了，这个还行。
<onlylove> jiero: 我打算最近买个森海塞尔的塞子试试啥感觉
<jiero> onlylove: 我没有听过那个牌子。
 * jiero 用过的也就sony漫步者和飞利浦和UE
<onlylove> jiero: 你会让imadper发疯的，居然没听过森海塞尔
<onlylove> jiero: 森海塞尔，铁三角，拜亚动力，AKG
<jiero> onlylove: 我用坏了4个Ultimate Ear 300
<mao121> 森海塞尔，牛逼不行的耳机。
<onlylove> jiero: 这都响当当的牌子
<jiero> onlylove: 都没用过
<jiero> onlylove:  SONY Philips 算我用过的大牌了。
<jiero> UE应该也是大牌
<onlylove> jiero: 我喜欢sony的东西，不喜欢飞利浦
<jiero> onlylove:  飞利浦出产很多不好的东西。
<onlylove> UE没用过
<jiero> 其实就是一般的东西
<onlylove> 飞利浦的节能灯不错
<jiero> onlylove: 我用过飞利浦的无线耳机~
<jiero> 售价$90，效果很好。
<jiero> 不过单边不好用了。所以压箱底
<jiero> 不会修，还是丢掉吧。
<onlylove> jiero: 无线耳机，没用过那么高档的，90刀……现在合多少软妹币啊，接近600了
<onlylove> jiero: 没出保修让飞利浦给修呗
<jiero> onlylove: 不是现在的，是2006年。
<jiero> onlylove: 2004年买的，过期了。
<onlylove> jiero: 问下飞利浦，有偿维修多钱
<jiero> onlylove: 懒得。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 那时候都是radio发射。
<jiero> onlylove: 可以用收音机接收。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 那好啊，免费找了个大喇叭
<onlylove> 我以前倒是见过FM发射的
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 那是老技术了
<onlylove> jiero: 比方说MP3啥的，用收音机接收，那不就是找了个喇叭么
<freeflying> jiero, 坐高铁还能去那里啊
<jiero> freeflying: 威海济南？
<jiero> freeflying: 哦。没威海。。。
<jiero> 阿当老家还没开高铁动车。。。
<jiero> lol
<freeflying> jiero, 我去那里干啥啊
<jiero> freeflying: 耍啊。。。
<jiero> freeflying: 我爸今天在没告诉我的情况下，直接去威海玩了。
<jiero> freeflying: 游泳。
<onlylove> freeflying: 乃没事研究高铁做啥
<jiero> onlylove: 他要带孩子玩
<freeflying> jiero, 找个机会坑爹下就回来了
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。那里是哪里？
<freeflying> onlylove, 我要坐高铁啊
<jiero> freeflying: 高铁恐惧症？
<onlylove> freeflying: 去哪么？
<onlylove> freeflying: 仅仅为了体验高铁？
<freeflying> jiero, 人多恐惧症
<freeflying> onlylove, 回老家
<onlylove> freeflying: 哦
<onlylove> freeflying: 其实老家如果有灰机的话可以用灰的
<freeflying> onlylove, 明天兑换不到机票了
<onlylove> freeflying: 我想灰都没地方落，坐火车没地方停……
<onlylove> freeflying: 也不能说没地方停，可以停潍坊，不过我讨厌转汽车
<freeflying> onlylove, 这是中南海吧
<onlylove> freeflying: 毛线中南海，一个火车灰机都不愿意搭理的地方
<onlylove> freeflying: 两头是潍坊和烟台，第三边是青岛，都有火车和灰机
<freeflying> onlylove, 不跑多好啊
<jiero> freeflying: 高铁我没坐过——不过只要是头等舱就贵，买的人就少，你买头等吧
 * jiero 摸摸 freeflying 的大头
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。我搜我的耳机的英文评论。对比的竟然是这个。。。 http://store.apple.com/cn/product/H9483PA/A/beats-pro-%E5%A4%B4%E6%88%B4%E5%BC%8F%E8%80%B3%E6%9C%BA
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Beats Pro 头戴式耳机 - Apple Store（中国）
<freeflying> jiero, 头等买不起
<jiero> freeflying: 我不信你这句话。头等也就是2倍普通票价格
<onlylove> http://news.163.com/13/1017/11/9BCS7SK200014AED.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 复旦已实现“灯光上网”遭质疑 数据回传如何破？_网易新闻中心
<freeflying> jiero, 你付钱啊
<jiero> freeflying: 别罗嗦，做你的选择
<onlylove> 灯光上网……开玩笑，电信公司还要赚钱呢，难道以后电费里面还要再加一份？
<jiero> freeflying: 就像广告一样，你要没广告，你就要买会员！
<freeflying> jiero, 这都啥跟啥啊
<jiero> freeflying: 。代价啊。
<jiero> onlylove: 这种耳机我没见过，苹果的耳机很好么
<jiero> imt
<jiero> imtxc: http://store.apple.com/cn/product/H9483PA/A/beats-pro-%E5%A4%B4%E6%88%B4%E5%BC%8F%E8%80%B3%E6%9C%BA 这耳机很好么？
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Beats Pro 头戴式耳机 - Apple Store（中国）
<onlylove> jiero: 哦，苹果的东西还是不错的，不过你可以捉imtxc之类问下
<adam8157> freeflying: 你回来了?
<freeflying> adam8157, 是啊，你不是在twitter上fo我了吗
<adam8157> freeflying: 这么快就上线? 咋可能...
<freeflying> adam8157, 我六点就到了啊
<jiero> freeflying: 我刚送走了妹妹。这次大的没哭~
<adam8157> freeflying: 走, 明天去上海逛逛
<freeflying> jiero, 靠，你们家多少孩啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 你给我出机票就去
<onlylove> jiero: 还有小的？
<jiero> freeflying: 我舅舅的孩子么。
<jiero> onlylove: 舅舅的小女儿
<freeflying> jiero, 那叫表妹
<jiero> freeflying: 一样。
<onlylove> jiero: 你舅舅几个丫头啊
<adam8157> jiero: 唉, 俺威海气候环境真是好啊, 北京这儿太惨了
<jiero> onlylove: 2个
<jiero> adam8157: 山东就威海还好。。。
<freeflying> adam8157, 你可以回威海啊
<jiero> adam8157: 其他地方和北京差不多
<onlylove> adam8157: 乃可以申请remote啥的
<adam8157> freeflying: 壮哉我大威海
<onlylove> jiero: 扯，我家比帝都强多了，没pm2.5
 * jiero 觉得大威海就是没人，所以看着大
<adam8157> jiero: 人口密度低, 干净, 然后气候环境和海鲜
<jiero> onlylove: 我前一段时间去蓬莱。一样雾蒙蒙
<adam8157> 别的也没啥...
<jiero> adam8157: 还有海腥味。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你还不准人有坏天气啊
<jiero> onlylove: 坏天气不是这样的。
<jiero> onlylove: 去年我也去了蓬莱。
<onlylove> jiero: 我刚回北京的时候那时候北京刮风，也挂出来几天好天气
<onlylove> jiero: 刮出几天好天气……
<onlylove> 又忘了检查错别字
<jiero> onlylove: 错就错了
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈，现在还能游泳？
<onlylove> jiero: 不行
<adam8157> jiero: 能, 恒温泳池的嘛
<adam8157> onlylove: 能的, 人大泳池水温挺好
<onlylove> adam8157: 我说的是错别字，我旱鸭子不知道哪里能游哪里不能，而且听说泳池里面的水不好，游完要洗澡
<adam8157> onlylove: 嗯, 有消毒水 伤头发, 而且人那么多, 撒尿打屁的...
<jiero> onlylove: 是么。cc  adam8157  。。。
<adam8157> jiero: ^^
<jiero> adam8157: 说的是在威海的大海里
<onlylove> jiero: 泳池里面有氯
<onlylove> jiero: 消毒用的
<adam8157> jiero: 海水太苦了...
<jiero> adam8157: 海水可以含在嘴里吸收水分，然后吐出
<adam8157> jiero: 不过洗海澡舒服, 干净
<jiero> adam8157: 沙子床是世界上唯一适合我的床。
<onlylove> jiero: 威海的海里……现在不知道水温咋样，不过你可以下午试试，因为水温上升慢
<jiero> onlylove: 大概吧。
<jiero> onlylove: 原来刚才那耳机全称是 Monster Beats Pro，魔声的顶级
<onlylove> jiero: 你那个海水吸收水分是怎么来的，根据化学和生物知识，海水应该从你嘴里吸收水分才对你的嘴巴里面的表皮细胞应该失水
<onlylove> jiero: Monster没概念，地铁门口喊10块一条的？
<jiero> onlylove: 我认为是某个好玩的家伙写的，他/她肯定认为嘴里的细胞液浓度比海水高。
<jiero> onlylove: 中国可能真的没概念。看样子均价是 ￥3680
<onlylove> jiero: 魔声的顶级才这个价……
<onlylove> jiero: 知道森海的顶级多钱么
<jiero> onlylove: 这个是出街用的，就是插 ipod用的。
<jiero> onlylove: 一般便携耳机这个价不是最高的？
<onlylove> jiero: 那森海用来出街的也甩魔声好几条街
<jiero> onlylove: 我其实不管那些，插不了多少，耳机也是车那样，根本差不多。
<jiero> onlylove: 营造出可以投入的一种市场氛围而已。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 反正monster给我的概念就是山寨假货太多，多到仿品的质量可以和真品PK
<onlylove> jiero: 然后我就纳闷，仿品可以做那么好了，为啥不自己做个牌子
<jiero> onlylove: 不好赚钱呗。
<jiero> onlylove: 做牌子更贵
<jiero> onlylove: 商业社会讲的不是产品，不是渠道，而是圈子。。。
<jiero> 圈的更多就圈来钱了~
<freeflying> adam8157, 三星逼我root啊，老包insufficient storage
<adam8157> freeflying: 这是啥
<freeflying> adam8157, 有些程序升级老报这个错
<adam8157> freeflying: 哦 空间不足呗
<freeflying> 那为啥有些大的还能可以呢
<imtxc> 。
<onlylove> freeflying: 谁报错把水扔掉
<onlylove> freeflying: 下次报错的就没了
<onlylove> freeflying: 如果下次还有，就继续扔
<freeflying> onlylove, 系统程序，删不掉，之前还能升级
<onlylove> freeflying: 把三星扔掉吧
<adam8157> 被扔的就不敢了
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃要root你的笔记本儿？
<freeflying> imtxc, 手机
<gfrog> adam8157: saucy发布了啊。
<gfrog> freeflying: 买火车票可以用护照
<adam8157> gfrog: 下午才下的beta2 =,=
<gfrog> freeflying: 而且这俩证件可以注册俩12306帐号，用来reserve卧铺很有效
<gfrog> adam8157: momo
<gfrog> adam8157: 装好upgrade就好了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 测试机 已经还回去了...
<gfrog> adam8157: btw,你不知道今天发布么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不鸡到... 不是很在意 =,=
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃是大牛
<freeflying> gfrog, 中国护照可以？
<gfrog> freeflying: 貌似可以。
<gfrog> freeflying: 我木有实际加过，但是理论上不应该不可以。
<adam8157> freeflying: 当然可以啊... 公民的证件啊, 凭啥不承认
<freeflying> adam8157, too young
<jiero> freeflying: too old
<adam8157> freeflying: 当时护照这个是在抢票攻略里的
 * jiero 捏捏 freeflying
<adam8157> jiero: 没, 候总长的还是很嫩的 嘿嘿
 * gfrog 每次看到猴总 staff dir里的照片都觉得很有爱。 lol
<freeflying> adam8157, gfrog 东直门过去南站怎么样最方便
<adam8157> freeflying: 地铁...
<gfrog> freeflying: 地铁喽
<gfrog> freeflying: 2倒4
<gfrog> freeflying: 宣武门
<freeflying> gfrog, 这回匆忙，没给你们买糖了
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总要G车回家嘛？
<jiero> adam8157 ...  gfrog... freeflying... 我以前总说Ubuntu发布会RH的去干嘛，现在RH最活跃的都跑到C家去了。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 木关系，跑不了你的。 lol
 * jiero 下次见到一定要踢 gfrog adam8157  freeflying  hamo
<gfrog> jiero: 你错啦，就像RH不敢在fedora-zh造次一样。这里潜伏了很多C社的家伙但是也不冒泡
<adam8157> jiero: 我来打酱油
<jiero> gfrog。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 酱油3000元一斤，2斤够不够？
<freeflying> 必须要把s4 root掉了
<gfrog> freeflying: 要装ubuntu phone嘛？ lol
<freeflying> 不支持啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 火车票可以用信用卡买不
<gfrog> freeflying: 网购可以，机购不行。
<gfrog> freeflying: 人工分站分窗口
<onlylove> gfrog:  RH为毛不敢在fedora-zh造次
<gfrog> onlylove: 有高人在。
<adam8157> onlylove: 因为里头的人都是喷RH的....
<onlylove> gfrog: 中文频道……虽然可能有湾湾
<gfrog> onlylove: 中国人就不能有长得高的嘛
<onlylove> adam8157: 试验田什么的，被喷正常
<onlylove> gfrog: 这个可以有
<adam8157> onlylove: 都在喷rh北京...
<onlylove> 这怎么混的……
<imtxc> freeflying: 可以信用卡，网上买
<onlylove> 难道乃买火车票也想分期？
<adam8157> freeflying: 飞台湾是啥航空公司啊? 能积累点里程薅羊毛么...
<onlylove> adam8157: 这个看航班吧？
<adam8157> onlylove: 嗯 我是问我司的偏好
<jiero> 哪里有喷 RH 的啊。。。
<jiero> 没见过，喷 C 家的更多吧。。。
<jiero> lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 飞到厦门然后抱篮球。 lol
<onlylove> adam8157: 小心把羊毛薅没了
 * jiero 现在只盖0.8cm厚的被子觉得很单薄。
<onlylove> jiero: 你打算做啥，8mm，现在是秋天
 * jiero 家里有14——20年的棉被10条。
<imtxc> Bcc 邮件后对方 replay all 是只回给发件人么？
<onlylove> jiero: 快霜降了，已经要算深秋了
<jiero> onlylove: 夏天是床单，冬天是棉被，春天是地板
<jiero> 秋天是什么呐。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你都说了reply all了
<imtxc> onlylove: 那不是就会被出卖了么。。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 啥，地板？
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总在lxc里跑过1204的qemu-kvm么？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我印象里面mailing list可以单独reply，你如果reply all的话就是整个list都能收到
<imtxc> onlylove: 我是说 BCC
<adam8157> imtxc: 是会被出卖啊...
<onlylove> imtxc: 没用过那高档货，不过既然有all了……
<jiero> onlylove: 真的让你发现了
<imtxc> adam8157: 额，果然。。。
<imtxc> 那还是不用 BCC 了
<adam8157> imtxc: 少用吧, 不厚道啊
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。你还没睡么。我还忽悠imtxc说溺水
<iMadper> jiero: 刚理发回来....
<onlylove> 半夜理发……
<iMadper> adam8157: 来一发? http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/153471
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Fila 斐乐 四趾鞋_woot优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<gfrog> iMadper: adam8157 乃俩又搞gaoji货了？
<adam8157> iMadper: 这就算了...
<iMadper> adam8157: 哈哈哈~
<iMadper> gfrog_not_here: ...
<imtxc> iMadper， gfrog_not_here ， adam8157 你们三个的裤子到了没有哇
<onlylove> 这鞋子很好么
<onlylove> 睡觉……困了
 * gfrog 早
<iMadper> adam8157: 今天咱俩都失败的那个patch, seiji说他试过在3.12-rc4里面没问题...
<adam8157> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> adam8157: 我了个擦...
<adam8157> iMadper: 确实不行啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 是不是咱的问题?
<iMadper> adam8157: 我再去试试看...
<adam8157> iMadper: 我是干净的branch
<imtxc> iMadper: 人不是让你贴 log 么
<iMadper> adam8157: 我也是干净的呀
 * imtxc 两个都干净也要注意安全！
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<imtxc> 欲加之罪
<iMadper> imtxc: 真不是故意的. 不小心的
<imtxc> 。。
<jiero> imtxc: 他没有恶意
<jiero> imtxc: 在错误的时间做正确的事
<iMadper> jiero: 看来 imtxc 背后说我坏话了?
<iMadper> imtxc: 好小子, 吃我一脚!
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> 还要来哦？
<iMadper> imtxc: 不了, 累了, 懒得打kick了
<jiero> imtxc: 赶紧抱抱 iMadper
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> adam8157: seiji说他能apply这个patch, 找我要失败的信息... 你确定咱没操作错?
<iMadper> adam8157: 要不我把那个thread CC给你?
<gfrog> adam8157: irssi的highlight可以写正则嘛？
<adam8157> iMadper: 有原始patch邮件么? fwd给我一份?
<iMadper> adam8157: 有
<adam8157> iMadper: adam.lee@@@@@canonical点com
<adam8157> gfrog: 不鸡到
<iMadper> adam8157: done
<adam8157> iMadper: 你这哪是fwd啊... 你这是reply给我...
<iMadper> adam8157: 这是fwd的....
<iMadper> adam8157: 真的是.
<adam8157> iMadper: 啥渣客户端啊
<iMadper> adam8157: emacs
 * gfrog 妈蛋，几天没用git 就不熟练了。 cc iMadper 
<adam8157> iMadper: 这绝不是fwd啊... 原始邮件都被你改了
<gfrog> adam8157: 怎么给branch指定upstream来着？
<iMadper> adam8157: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/1798572
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: [PATCH v3] efivars,efi-pstore: Hold off deletion of sysfs entry until, the scan is completed | Linux | Kernel
<iMadper> adam8157: 只有这个了.
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<freeflying> adam8157, 乃啥时候去
<iMadper> adam8157: 我在patch work上面去看看吧
<adam8157> iMadper: bounce给我能么
<adam8157> freeflying: Dec
<iMadper> adam8157: 啥东西?
<freeflying> adam8157, 国航吧
<adam8157> iMadper: Bounce... mutt里按b
<freeflying> adam8157, 要看漂亮妹纸就华航
<adam8157> gfrog: 改.git/config
<adam8157> 哈哈
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦
<iMadper> adam8157: 我找到这个了: https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/3025631/
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕带个台妹回来吧。
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: [v3] efivars,efi-pstore: Hold off deletion of sysfs entry until, the scan is completed - Patchwork
<freeflying> gfrog, 那个vagrant支持kvm
<adam8157> iMadper: 这个是好的
<iMadper> adam8157: ... 哪个? patch work?
<gfrog> freeflying: 搞定了，原来是好几个月bios都没开kvm @_@
<freeflying> gfrog, 不爽的是居然用ruby写的
<gfrog> fre
<adam8157> iMadper: 嗯 patchwork好的
<gfrog> freeflying: 竟然木觉得太慢。囧。
<iMadper> adam8157: ..... 糗大了....
<adam8157> iMadper: 之前你给的那个网址down下来的不行
<iMadper> adam8157: 是呀... 为毛...
<iMadper> adam8157: 难以接受...
<adam8157> iMadper: 正经的应该把邮件提出来, 然后git am...
<adam8157> 别的都不靠谱, patchwork里下到的mbox还会改header呢....  唉...
<iMadper> adam8157: 好吧...
<freeflying> 尼玛是租个便宜的车呢还是好点的
<freeflying> avischina说只有荣威950是比较新
<gfrog> freeflying: 带娃不？ 带就弄个大点的吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，收到的邮件还有smtp服务器给你加header呢。
<adam8157> gfrog: From会被改掉....
<gfrog> adam8157: pw？
<adam8157> pw?
<iMadper> pw?
<gfrog> adam8157: iMadper patchwork
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯
<gfrog> adam8157: 你家网速多少？
<adam8157> gfrog: From是生成的 不是原始的
 * gfrog 下载才50K/s
<adam8157> gfrog: 下载4Mb 上传20Mb
<iMadper> gf
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦...
<gfrog> adam8157: 帮我下个1310算下md5吧……
 * gfrog 额，不用了，有头1M就够了。
<adam8157> gfrog: http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/MD5SUMS
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: {长度=>2.00 B, "encoding"=>"deflate", "type"=>"text/plain"}
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 华硕这款平板，怎样安装ubuntu12.04LTS ? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450489 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDk5MTAxMDcy.html 1.华硕这款平板，可以用U盘启动么？ 如果可以，怎样启动U盘？ 2.华硕这款平板，怎样安装ubuntu12.04? 3.华硕这款平板，可以双启动么？ 在不删除原有系统win8的前提下，安装另一系统ubuntu12.0
<^k^> ─> 4LTS ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-17 22:42
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕竟然要去湾湾了
<gfrog> adam8157: 顺路过境HK血拼吧。哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 还是直飞吧...
<adam8157> gfrog: 我就希望去吃吃小吃, 然后逛逛故宫
<gfrog> adam8157: 竟然不去爬101，拜谒蒋总统，看台妹。
<adam8157> gfrog: 办公室就在101啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 爬到顶嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: 有电梯 嗯嗯
<freeflying> 神舟租车居然没有优惠的
<freeflying> adam8157, 想想台湾有啥可买的
<freeflying> 貌似真没
<freeflying> 台湾的兄弟现在都来淘宝买东西
<gfrog> freeflying: 巨大车！！
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕给我扛一辆TCR ADV回来吧。 lol
<GODDOG> tcr vad是什么
<iMadper> adam8157: test-by 有什么标准吗?
<adam8157> freeflying: 青天红日围脖
<adam8157> iMadper: 看 Documents/Submitpatches啊
<freeflying> adam8157,  太阳饼
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩.
<gfrog> adam8157: 能从湾湾那办个护照回来不，哈哈
<adam8157> freeflying: 有啥可以代购的?
<freeflying> gfrog, 这净化器确实比国内卖得好很多
<gfrog> freeflying: 高端。
<gfrog> freeflying: 715还有个呢，我看他们也没开。
<freeflying> gfrog, 比国内最低型号的还便宜
<freeflying> adam8157, 真心没啥
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃们都是壕都是壕
<freeflying> gfrog, 2k
<freeflying> 不到也算壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 最羡慕乃们这些到处血拼的。
 * gfrog 还有准备去三番血拼那些家伙
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 明儿准备骑车桑班
<adam8157> gfrog: 明天不上班
<gfrog> adam8157: 为毛？
 * adam8157 求去三番啊
 * adam8157 护照 港澳通行 台湾通行 三个不要是空的就好了
<adam8157> gfrog: 上午开会, 下午灰机
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕一样的生活啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 买杰德吧
 * adam8157 afk, shower
<freeflying> gfrog, 靠，明早要去坐地铁，想想就恐怖啊，还要拖个行李箱
<gfrog> freeflying: 几点？
<gfrog> freeflying: 7点半到8点半尽量避免吧
<freeflying> 打算6点出门
<freeflying> gfrog, 据说新蒙迪欧不错
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯。
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过我不太喜欢fort，猴总不要生气。 lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 确切的说是不太喜欢美国车。
<freeflying> gfrog, 我不粉牌子的
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，其实还是应该好好看看fort，
<gfrog> freeflying: 其实新福新梦丢都挺好。
<freeflying> gfrog, 我当初买focus是因为它性价比最高，本打算去定卡罗拉，结果去了人不鸟我，就去买福克斯了
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  23:32 
 * gfrog 妈蛋，又跳闸。
<freeflying> gfrog, 为啥都喜欢用gre呢
<freeflying> 这货的效率很差吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃说网络里用的那玩意？
<freeflying> gfrog, 是啊
<gfrog> freeflying: ip in ip嘛，至少要损失一点加头去头的时间，还要占掉mtu
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过多了一层标记就多了一点弹性。
<gfrog> freeflying: 还要占掉mtu -> 还要占用额外的包长
<cece> gebjgd: 11
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ofan knownbad 龍芯筆記本279元團購
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ofan knownbad 我已經訂了一個了
<knownbad> RMB?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 對
<mayli> gebjgd: where?
<mayli> http://bbs.lemote.com/viewthread.php?tid=72766
<^k^> mayli ... ⇪ 最低1折起龙芯笔记本开源社区团购活动开始 - 龙芯俱乐部活动 - 龙芯论坛(loongson forum) - 龙芯官方论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<gebjgd> mayli: knownbad ofan alvin_rxg http://www.loongsonclub.cn/tg
<^k^> gebjgd ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<mayli> 硬盘SSD 2G < SSD.... 也就是Flash吧
<mayli> https://www.google.com/search?q=2F8089A&oq=2F8089A&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<^k^> mayli ⇪ ti: 2F8089A - Google 搜索
<mayli> gebjgd: 这种东西完全搜不到资料啊
<gebjgd> mayli: 可以換
<gebjgd> mayli: 279元能幹嗎
<knownbad> 根本进不去。
<knownbad> 你也帮我买了吧。
<knownbad> 下次来美国时带来我再付你。
<knownbad> 8089A 和 8089D 的差别在哪里？
<knownbad> 才14人买了，你够早啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我才不去米囯
<knownbad> 看来一般，满次的。
<alvin_rxg> pass
<knownbad> 8133 应该是一般人用的但也不便宜。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 河粉姑娘呢？
<^k^> 05:00
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:00
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-18
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有沒有電子工程師？耳機插口問題 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450500 我新買的Android手機，3.5mm耳機插口，插耳機沒問題，可是插上有源音箱就會有很大的雜音，好像電視機、收音機收不到頻率時發出的噪音(以前凡是3.5mm插口的，無論是Walkman、CD隨身聽、MP3隨身聽、電腦，都可以插音箱)。 有誰知道
<^k^> ─> 這是為什麼？謝謝。 我的音箱是漫步者R101V （2.1音箱） 统计信息: 发表于 由 ilovegoogle — 2013-10-18 0:04
<jiero> freeflying:  I'm listening to  "Birds of Tokyo" by Wild Eyed boy
<freeflying> jiero, 那不就是乌鸦呢吗
<jiero> oh,  Wild Eyed Boy its album name
<jiero> freeflying: 嗯嗯。
<jiero> freeflying: 好观点
<freeflying> jiero, 人家的国鸟啊
<jiero> freeflying: 那个不是绿鸡么
<jiero> 实际意思是绿色的鸡？
<jiero> freeflying: 中国还没国鸟啊，麻雀最合适！
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么Opera浏览器，浏览不了google网站？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450509 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-18 9:21
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么Opera浏览器，打不开google网站？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450511 ? 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-18 9:21
<imtxc> gebjgd: 279?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么Opera浏览器，打不开google网站？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450513 DNS服务器设置： 8.8.8.8 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-18 9:29
<imtxc> iMadper: 早
<iMadper> imtxc: xapian 升级, 然后mu4e不能用了
<imtxc> iMadper: xapian 是啥？
<RainFlying> CentOS 的内核太糟糕了， 6.4 了还是 2.6.32 内核，我的 Debian 都已经用 3.1x 了。
<iMadper> RainFlying: rhel6整个系列都是2.6.32..
<RainFlying> iMadper: 所以说太糟糕了嘛。
<iMadper> RainFlying: 怎么糟了?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我这里还好用
<iMadper> RainFlying: 重要的bug, 都被backport了
<iMadper> imtxc: 你的xapian还没升级.
<RainFlying> iMadper: backport 的只是 bug fix 吧，大部分的 feature 应该不会 backport 的吧？
<imtxc> ... 那我最近不更新系统了
<iMadper> RainFlying: 如果有客户要求, 我们就会backport进去.
<RainFlying> iMadper: 仰慕。
<jusss> 4.0取消了menu键
<jusss> 我有两个软件用menu键怎么办
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu 安装NX9.0..内有英文步骤,求中文步骤 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450515 小弟又重新投入到UBUNTU,好久没有用了..几年前学的忘记了.. 现在我下载了UBUNTU13.10,,和PLM NX 9.0 Linux64...123.jpg 软件安装带有安装说明...但我实在不太明白意思....有高人详细指点下吗?? 如下: 0. Go root 1. Install
<jusss> 这tm不是坑爹吗
<^k^> ─> default-jre and libmotif3 and lsb 2. Mount IMG with "-o ro,exec" option 3. Go to IMG root dir and install ./SPLMLicenseServer_v6.1.1_linux_ …
<imtxc> iMadper: mu4e 居然还能导致你出那样的错误。。。
<imtxc> 当当不是也帮忙测了么
<iMadper> imtxc: 不光是mu4e, http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/1798572  这个页面的也是错的.
<iMadper> imtxc: 当当测试的这个页面: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/1798572
<imtxc> ………………
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: [PATCH v3] efivars,efi-pstore: Hold off deletion of sysfs entry until, the scan is completed | Linux | Kernel
<iMadper> imtxc: 我还不知道是怎么引起的
<jyf> imtxc: 那小电视本身就有vga口 我就是看中这点
<imtxc> iMadper: 次哦，刚才偶然发现我的 T400 居然有切换 emacs window 的快捷键。。。
<imtxc> jyf: 可是 rpi 是 hdmi 啊
<jyf> imtxc: rpi不支持那个
<imtxc> iMadper: 从此 C-x b 是路人
<jyf> imtxc: 我试过 rpi走hdmi2vga 出不来画面 但是pc连没问题
<imtxc> jyf: 哦啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥?
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么会.
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥快捷键?
<imtxc> iMadper: 方向键上面
<imtxc> iMadper: 就是 x230 page up down 的地方
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞.
<imtxc> test
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • 打算把我的ubuntukylin 13.04升级到13.10 但自动跳出得升级提示不是ubuntukylin？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450518 我打算升级我的ubuntukylin 13.04升级到ubuntukylin 13.10 但自动跳出得升级提示貌似不是ubuntukylin衍生版？而是ubuntu 13.04？ 这是为何呢？怎么通过升级到ubuntukylin 13.10 呢？我查了下版本号，找不到有u
<^k^> ─> buntukylin的信息了，怪了，当初安装得肯定是-kylin啊 具体问题还可以看截图： 选区_008.png 统计信息: 发表于 …
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  10:06 
<jusss> palomino|working: 你用android吗？
<palomino|working> 用啊
<jusss> palomino|working: 没menu和search键了怎么办
<jusss> test
<palomino|working> ?_?
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  10:09 
<palomino|working> 怎会没了?
<palomino|working> 哦。。。
<palomino|working> menu和search...
<palomino|working> search早就取消啦
<palomino|working> menu的话
<palomino|working> 如果没有物理按键，会出个虚拟按键
<jusss> palomino|working: 很多地方要用到menu和search
<palomino|working> menu还可以理解,search哪里需要啊。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 没看到又虚拟按键呀，menu
<palomino|working> 需要的时候会出现
<palomino|working> 或者有的应用直接做在界面上了
<jusss> palomino|working: irc自动补全需要search
<palomino|working> 如果设置兼容2.x的话，会自动出虚拟键
<jusss> palomino|working: 我用的这两个需要用search键的软件都没有出现menu和search
<palomino|working> search是不会出现的
<jusss> palomino|working: 那menu键也没
<jusss> palomino|working: 我的wp7 laucher和安定插头都需要menu键来设置，它就没menu键
<palomino|working> 这都是啥。。
<^k^> palomino|working:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> jusss:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<palomino|working> 你个lagbot... ^k^
<jusss> iMadper: kk出问题了，取消它的op
<imtxc> ...........
<jusss> palomino|working: 那我该怎么办
<palomino|working> 不知道 jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 有那种虚拟按键软件吗
<palomino|working> 有吧
<palomino|working> 屏幕助手还是什么的
<jusss> palomino|working: 就像win8加个菜单键
<jyf> palomino|working: 有没有仰视的屏幕？ 现在我对着平视的眼睛难受
<palomino|working> 但菜单键真的会在需要时出现的
<palomino|working> 除非你用的软件设置只兼容4.0以上
<palomino|working> 我的方案是... jyf
<palomino|working> 显示器下面垫书
<jusss> palomino|working: 可以手工设置兼容？
<palomino|working> 好像在androidmanifest.xml里设置的
<palomino|working> 我忘了
<palomino|working> android:targetSdkVersion
<jusss> pa
<iMadper> imtxc: 我修好了.
<imtxc> iMadper: mu4e?
<jusss> palomino|working: 需要root吧
<palomino|working> 设成14就好了
<palomino|working> 不需要 julianwa
<palomino|working> 不需要 jusss
<palomino|working> 解开apk jusss
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<palomino|working> 手动改，然后打包签名 jusss
<iMadper> imtxc: 新的xapian改文件名了... 文件名后面给自己加了个版本号... nnnnd
<imtxc> iMadper: 赞
<imtxc> iMadper: 我以后升级出问题了再找你。。
 * julianwa are not needed :(
<jusss_> palomino|working: 用什么揭开？
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<palomino|working> 有个工具叫apktool jusss_
<iMadper> julianwa: are这个词, 表示你是复数吗?
<palomino|working> apktool d xxx.apk
<julianwa> iMadper: lol
<jusss_> palomino|working: 源里没发现
<jusss_> palomino|working: 你有google play 吗？
<julianwa> freeflying_away:  文档速度发我
<palomino|working> pc端的软件 jusss_
<jusss_> palomino|working: 哦
<eexpress> 啥游戏，打死玩不过的。没钱。谁设计的
<eexpress> 破马，你做的？
<palomino|working> what r u talking about eexpress
<jyf> palomino|working: 那得垫多高的书？ 你不怕一个不稳砸下来？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • Ubuntu server 11.10开机无法自动启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450520 系统版本是Ubuntu server 11.10。 1、非正常关机通电启动后，停在在启动项列表，无法进入系统。按回车键，选择启动系统，做一些我不知道的检查什么的，然后停在initramfs，输入exit，进入系统。 2、正常关机，重启后，自动选择开机
<^k^> ─> 项，然后显示器没有任何输出。 求教，这种问题该怎么处理呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiushui_90 — 2013-10-18 …
<jusss_> palomino|working: 要是有屏幕助手带menu search键就好了
<palomino|working> 有个软件叫屏幕助手呀...
<palomino|working> http://zhushou.360.cn/detail/index/soft_id/237102
<^k^> palomino|working ... ⇪ 屏幕助手_360手机助手
<jusss_> palomino|working: 那样直接下个apk就简单了，最应该取消的是back键才对，android的back键一直是被讽刺的对象
<palomino|working> back键挺好啊- -
<palomino|working> 现在都学ios把back放页面左上
<palomino|working> 大母指得多长才够得着
<jusss_> palomino|working: 我的手机原来自带屏幕助手
<jusss_> palomino|working: 我在屏幕助手上找到menu键了，真不容易
<palomino|working> lol
<gfrog> iMadper: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0076R6M4S/?t=joyo01f-20&tag=joyo01f-20
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Columbia Men's Steens Mountain Full Zip 2.0: Clothing
<iMadper> gfrog: 你要买?
<gfrog> iMadper: 26刀儿啊。
<gfrog> iMadper: 不知道算不算便宜。
<iMadper> gfrog: 我之前买的也就30刀吧?
<gfrog> iMadper: 加运费？
<iMadper> gfrog: 国内免运费呀
<iMadper> gfrog: 国际运费很贵
<jusss> 今天雾气好大
 * gfrog 招网管啊。
<RainFlying> gfrog: 应聘
<jusss> 希望明天天气好点
<gfrog> RainFlying: 要应届毕业生。没太多钱儿的。
<RainFlying> 明天回大杭州搬家。
<RainFlying> gfrog: 兼职 available ？
<gfrog> RainFlying: @_@
<gfrog> RainFlying: 招fulltime啊
<jusss> gfrog: 什么工作
<gfrog> jusss: 网管
<jusss> gfrog: 需要什么技术水平？我可以吗？
<gfrog> jusss: 擦，jd叫我弄没了，我找找哈。
<jusss> gebjgd: …
<jiero> gfrog jd是啥？
 * jiero 摸摸 gfrog 无节操
<jiero> 水煮青蛙 煮三国
<jiero> 三锅
<jiero> 竟然关键时候错别字
<gfrog> jiero: 滚粗
<gfrog> iMadper: 贵司椅子是啥牌子来着？
<jiero> gfrog 难道 c社这么寒碜。。。 adam和你是小伙伴都要找靠背。。。
<eexpress> gfrog: 那椅子还可以吧。你这么挑剔
<gfrog> jiero: 滚粗
<gfrog> eexpress: 是家里啦。公司的凳子还行。
<eexpress> 你家里要买？
<eexpress> gfrog: http://imagebin.org/273955
 * jiero 多么寒碜。
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<imtxc> ca
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 请教一个13.04升级到13.10出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450523 你好，我用的是lubuntu13.04版本的系统，今天提示升级，我按照要求进行升级，可是当我点击升级按钮后，跳转至“正在下载发布升级工具”，就只有2个文件下载，当这两个文件下载完就弹出一个空白的窗口，然后就自动闪退了，我用的
<^k^> ─> 是163的源，换了其他的源也不行，就是更新不了，请教一下各位，感谢你们了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ccja …
<gfrog> eexpress: 土壕。
<eexpress> 听说你们的更贵吧
<eexpress> 把公司的搬回家
 * jiero 最多用$800的把椅子，被我压坏了。
<jiero> 不过是二手的。
<eexpress> 把 iMadper的搬回家
<jiero> 嗯嗯。中国就见不到这样丢二手产品的了。
<jiero> eexpress: 快点换新的椅子吧，把这旧的给我。
<eexpress> jiero: 啥。自己买点木材，钉一个吧。
<jiero> eexpress: 壕你半年换一次，你的小伙伴也能
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<eexpress> 学点人体工学，你自己动手
<imtxc> 擦，办公室那么高级的凳子啊
<jiero> eexpress: 懒得。我宁可要砂床。。。
<eexpress> ？水床？
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<jiero> eexpress: 因为我的体型感觉不正常。
<gfrog> jusss: 找到了 https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=693
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ Working at Canonical | Canonical
<jiero> 向前坐背部和腰部才平齐。不指望人体工程学怎么合适。
<gfrog> eexpress: 忘了帽帽的是啥牌子了，好像国内没卖的，taobao上都是洋垃圾
<gfrog> eexpress: steel啥的好像。
<jiero> gfrog给 onlylove？
<gfrog> jiero: 人家去vmware了不是么。
<jiero> gfrog哦。
<eexpress> gfrog: 就3个牌子。你搜索。世界前3的。
<eexpress> 第一的别想，贵死，第二日本的
<eexpress> 北方做炕上，背后垫枕头，多好。
<gfrog> huntxu: 胡须
<gfrog> eexpress: 我买了个ergomax
<gfrog> eexpress: 不过放盛京了。
<eexpress> gfrog: 这就一个厂家的嘛。
<eexpress> 2个系列
<gfrog> eexpress: 嗯。
<eexpress> max的好像是合资厂的
<gfrog> eexpress: 你是土壕，俺比不了
<eexpress> 你和蛋蛋比。他不是也买
<gfrog> eexpress: 他买了么？ 没吧
<eexpress> nnnnd 是他鼓动说要买的。还没？
<gfrog> eexpress: 看起来是木有
<imtxc> 啥
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  11:40 
<gfrog> lmh: momo
<RainFlying> C 社是指？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 说好的mir没有在13.10里出现啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450525 RT, 还没下载, 谁试过, 怎么样, 看新闻说是没有默认但是可以自己激活 cb: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/255017.htm 统计信息: 发表于 由 lyf362345 — 2013-10-18 11:45
<MeaCulpa> ...
<uvin> windows 8.1 多少钱啊 有人买吗
<lmh> gfrog, 你们那边有什么好吃的啊？
<gfrog> lmh: 蛋蛋
<imtxc> gfrog: 口味不错
<jiero> 买了。钱就给了。
<jiero> 若是所有买windows 8.1的钱都给ubuntu touch，资金就够了
<jiero> imtxc: 煮蛋器是干嘛的？
<imtxc> jiero: 不知道啊
<iMadper> jandan挂了.
<jyf> imtxc: 在不？
<jyf> imtxc: 在了私聊我
<RainFlying> 我的笔记本到手的第一天，一不小心正版的 Windows 8 就被我覆盖了。
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 现在好了
<imtxc> jyf: msg 你了
<jiero> RainFlying: 我拿到笔记本的第一天，windows就被我删了
<GODDOG> 为什么
<RainFlying> jiero: Windows 比 Linux 好用多了。
<jiero> RainFlying: 不知道啊。我都删了
<jiero> lol
<GODDOG> java 有 逆编译器吗？
<sjd_zeus> 请问pidgin怎么才能实现屏蔽进入退出的信息呢
<GODDOG> 不知道
<GODDOG> 自己用irssi
<sjd_zeus> 我在windows系统下呢
<GODDOG> 额
<GODDOG> 好吧
<RainFlying> Windows 下用 IceChat 路过，OS X 下用 Textual， Linux 下用 irssi
<RainFlying> 不过据说 xchat 好像不错来着
<MeaCulpa> ,
<sjd_zeus> ok搞定了
<sjd_zeus> 搞了个xchat
<sjd_zeus> 不错不错
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: ...
<MeaCulpa> ....
<imtxc> http://imagebin.org/273963
<GODDOG> 这
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/hide_join_part_messages
<sjd_zeus> 没办法，回到了windows操作系统上了
<MeaCulpa> xchat丑死了
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Hide join part messages - XKCD Wiki
<imtxc> 这花叫什么？
<MeaCulpa> Windows里面还算一般，还不如Pidgin了
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: ... 我之前给过你这个界面.
<imtxc> cc iMadper MeaCulpa jyf eexpress
<iMadper> imtxc: 不认识.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: ?
<sjd_zeus> iMadper, xchat我知道怎么弄，在pidgin里面没这个选项
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: pidgin要有一系列插件
<MeaCulpa> 另外，这 irssi的不是配置啊，只是暂时
<MeaCulpa> ignores = ( { level = "JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS"; channels = ( "#gentoo-cn" ); }, { level = "JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS"; channels = ( "#ubuntu-cn" ); },
<MeaCulpa> 这才是正规配置的括号写法
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 这个随便一搜就是.
<imtxc> gfrog: 乃拍的花多，认识这个不 http://imagebin.org/273963
<j0n47> irssi 可写到配置里
<sjd_zeus> iMadper, 哦，我现在搞了个xchat的，也能hide_join_part_messages了
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: .
<sjd_zeus> irssi写一个启动文件就可以搞定一切
<gfrog> imtxc: 认识，红花
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪，乃晚上就跟壕基铛面基了？
<imtxc> gfrog: …… 名字叫小红？
<sjd_zeus> 好久没来这里混了
<jiero> gfrog。。。
<sjd_zeus> o(︶︿︶)o 唉
<sjd_zeus> 郁闷
<sjd_zeus> 又要开始看vcp的资料
<ashtray> 也好久没来这里混了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 明天吧
<gfrog> imtxc: bingo
<imtxc> gfrog: 赞
<jyf> imtxc: 那叶子是不是肉质的？
<imtxc> jyf: 不是吧，我也是只有照片
<jyf> imtxc: 可以去果壳网问 你看我这个帖子 有人回答了http://www.guokr.com/question/488078/
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ 求解个植物的名字，有图 | 问答 | 果壳网 科技有意思
<imtxc> jyf: 这都有人认识。。。
<jyf> imtxc: 果壳上好多专业人员 这奇怪么？ 你来这里问才叫奇怪
<jiero> imtxc: 原来这就是跑酷
<jiero> http://jandan.net/2013/10/18/russian-daredevil.html
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 俄罗斯熊孩子玩的跑酷
<imtxc> jiero: 。。
<nyfair> jyf: 这里都是菊苣，问问有什么奇怪的
 * jiero 摸摸 jyf
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 请教关于bash中的转向问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450533 大家好！ 我在看关于SHELL编程的书看到了，转向的章节有点看不懂了， 0是标准输出，1是标准输入，2是标准输出。fd代表文件代码 那文件代码是干什么的。有哪些代码呢？？ 开启文件 fd<>文件 怎么开启，在什么地方开启呢？？开启怎么输入
<^k^> ─> 呢？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sansan995 — 2013-10-18 13:54
<jiero> nyfair: 孩子，为啥没有手机三脚架？
<jyf> nyfair: 他是矫情
<jyf> jiero: 三轮车
<jiero> jyf: 三轮车是什么？
<jiero> 另外，为啥不是简单地双脚夹是三脚？
<nyfair> 这年头sb真是烦，jandan这地方国外跑酷死个人也能转进到跑酷只能国外玩，国内豆腐渣工程不敢玩
<jiero>  nyfair 。可以啊。翻栏杆国内多么常见啊
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 国内会把水泥踩塌？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 就是，见过法国那里在车流里酷跑的么
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你肯定能。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 嗯。
 * MeaCulpa 中国酷跑最牛逼了，翻越高速，爬高架，袭警
<nyfair> mirror edge?
<jiero> nyfair: 俄罗斯的不算吧，主要用手。。。
<jiero> 俄罗斯纯上肢运动
<jiero> 上体
<jiero> nyfair: 流寇
 * MeaCulpa 现在的google是不是把第三方的app都灭了，我一开gmail一大把suspicious login prevented
 * MeaCulpa vpn, 代理，各种伤
<RainFlying> 用代理路过，开 Gmail 没告诉我 Suspicious Login
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 我一直换代理线路的
<nyfair> 我已经报警了
<iMadper> nyfair: 土豪, 你好
<nyfair> /me 靠，irc颜色没有土豪金
<iMadper> nyfair: 你在我这里是红色的...
<nyfair> iMadper: 所以不是没有么
<iMadper> nyfair: 我试试把你改成土豪金
<nyfair> iMadper: 壕
<nyfair> 红色不是这个么
<nyfair> 求尿尿色
<jiero> nyfair: 你是金色的。
 * jiero 才是红色的。
 * jiero 是革命的接班人
<jiero> lol
<jiero> nyfair: 尿尿色在阳光下是金闪闪
 * gfrog https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/python-cn/tKOIbbj_t2g 妈蛋，米帝puthon engineer工资好高。
<jiero> gfrog 生活水平。
<iMadper> puthon, 这东西都没人会的吧? 工资当然高了
<nyfair> gfrog: 别发这种不存在网站的链接
<gfrog> nyfair: momo
<RainFlying> puthon 是啥？
<gfrog> iMadper: 擦，帽帽那么多python码工呢
<nyfair> RainFlying: 噗通
<gfrog> nyfair: 女王威武
<iMadper> gfrog: 好吧...
<gfrog> iMadper: 你NHO完了？
<iMadper> gfrog: now.
<iMadper> gfrog: 现在是gss的老大.
<iMadper> gfrog: 阴阳怪气的
<gfrog> iMadper: Winston？
<gfrog> iMadper: 嗯，他就那样。
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩.
<iMadper> gfrog: lol~
<imtxc> g NHO
<nyfair> 还好吧，月给差不多也就4w5的样子
<gfrog> iMadper: 别搭理他就是，以后不会有太多机会跟他打交道
<nyfair> 在魔都都算不上壕
<^k^> imtxc: NHO Nipple Hard On |NHO's| are usually caused by being cold or aroused. They can be sexy when seen on a female, even if displayed through several layers ...
<gfrog> iMadper: gss有几个哥们倒是很搞笑。
<iMadper> gfrog: 这就不知道了
<nyfair> 刚够养两条狗
<gfrog> iMadper: 帽帽的manager，你懂得。
<iMadper> gfrog: 不是很懂...
<gfrog> iMadper: ……
<newborn> 请教下。用openssl生成rsa密钥，生成的时候提示输入passphrase直接回车跳过了。现在想补个密码要怎么用命令搞定？
<wiiw> http://snag.gy/4EJGP.jpg
<wiiw> http://snag.gy/O3CU8.jpg
<imtxc> newborn: 再生成一次呗
<imtxc> wiiw: ？
<wiiw> imtxc: 发错
<newborn> 我搞定了。 openssl rsa -in oldkey.pem -des3 -out newkey.pem
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 可以从控制台（命令行界面）直接启动程序吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450534 如题所说，直接让程序在后台运行，减轻系统负荷。 好像看过一个帖子，可以让AMULE后台运行，遂有类似想法，yunio可以吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 marklennon — 2013-10-18 14:44
<Router2> exit
<jiero> is networksolutions trustworthy?
<jiero> 呀。
<jiero> 为啥那个域名注册商那么便宜？
<imtxc> jyf: http://baike.baidu.com/view/78378.htm?fromId=67444 原来叫这个名字
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 虎刺梅_百度百科
<jyf> imtxc: 谁解救你的？
<imtxc> jyf: 花的主任
<imtxc> 主人
<jyf> imtxc: 是果壳上的还是哪里的？
<imtxc> jyf: 微信
<imtxc> jyf: 我跟发照片的人问了问
<Guest_______> stupid english
<Guest_______> Shared Folders
<Guest_______> how to enable and use PBR Routing on windows 8 enterprise?
<jyf> imtxc: 谁没事给你发这个 ？ 而且还是在他了解名字的前提下。 莫非你被某位大姐姐调戏了？
<Guest_______> in eng pls
<imtxc> jyf: 她说她中午买的，然后就发了个图
<imtxc> 估计是买的时候问的啊
<Guest_______> true cocks che dan
<imtxc> jyf: 丫说要我用一束康乃馨跟她换，擦
<Guest_______> lol chinelse
<Guest_______> but how to solve my problem
<Guest_______> me banned on eng ch
<jiero> imtxc: 花语
<jiero> Guest_______:  cool story
<jiero> Guest_______: im sure you will find better solution #windows
<jyf> imtxc: 草 正面回答问题
<jiero> imtxc: 是大姐姐强烈要求你回复
<jiero> imtxc: 北京看上小弟弟的大姐姐是不是蛮多？
<Guest_______> ok, but best will google
<jiero> Guest google will buy you ADs lots of ADS
<jiero> jy
<nyfair> imtxc: 怪蜀黍
<jiero> lainme: private registration 必要么？
 * nyfair windows不撸什么时候推送？
<imtxc> nyfair: ....
<jiero> nyfair: 你不是比 imtxc 还大么。
<imtxc> jyf: 我在调戏她
<imtxc> jiero: ...
<nyfair> jiero: 人家永远17岁好伐
<jiero> nyfair: 永远是正太的御姐
<nyfair> imtxc: 除非你给我找个能干的萝莉来
<imtxc> nyfair: 能干？是字面意思么
<jiero> imtxc: 。中文可杀
<jiero> 看来不重要。
<imtxc> 恩
<jiero> imtxc: 简单地就能看到大家都没理睬这隐私啊。
<jiero> imtxc: 最便宜的那个域名注册商不支持中国这个选项，泰国都行啊。
<black_angel> 什么隐私呀
<ofan> Yoooooooooooo
<gfrog> ofan: 呕饭。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 飯館
<gfrog> yaguang: hi, dude.
<imtxc> jiero: 多便宜
<ofan> 手机上irc中
<mugebjgd> ofan: 這麽高級了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 發了？ 被包養了？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 誰這麽不開眼
<ofan> 擦
<mugebjgd> ofan: 定了龍芯電子垃圾本了麽
<jiero> imtxc:  $0.99第一年
<mugebjgd> ofan: 才279軟民幣
<ofan> 发现这客户端有点烂
<imtxc> jiero: 得看续费
<jiero> ofan: 擦亮 mugebjgd 的眼睛
<ofan> limechat ios版，要$5
<jiero> imtxc: 续费不都是统一价格么。
<nyfair> ofan: 恭喜恭喜，被包了啊
<jiero> imtxc: 不都是 $14.99？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 喲  用腎5了？
<imtxc> jiero: 当然不是，很多时候第一年很便宜的，续费就是个坑
<ofan> 竟然没tab键
<mugebjgd> ofan: 果然被包了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 哟
<nyfair> ofan: 土豪金？
<ofan> nyfair: 高级黑
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你果然墮落了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 到了腎國度
<mugebjgd> ofan: 馬上就是腎專家了
<imtxc> ios 啊 ofan 豪
<lainme> jiero: 不怕人肉就不用。我没有
<jiero> lainme: 嗯。看到了。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 雖然我討厭腎系列用戶  但是還是要恭喜你 成功的進入了美國的中下層社會
<ofan> mugebjgd: 哈哈哈
<mugebjgd> ofan: 說到你的心坎了？
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/qIQVms6.jpg
<nyfair> mugebjgd: 吃不到葡萄就说是酸的
<mugebjgd> nyfair: 你傻巴
<mugebjgd> nyfair: 我一個月買5台iphone
<mugebjgd> ofan: 丑
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/eKDhleL.jpg
<mugebjgd> ofan: 問你呢  看到那個龍芯的垃圾本子的定購了麽
<mugebjgd> ofan: 279軟民幣
<ofan> 啥
<mugebjgd> ofan: 等  我給你鏈接
<mugebjgd> ofan: http://www.loongsonclub.cn/tg/
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我已經訂了一個了  準備給我傢的貓上網用
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Java Web项目实战 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450535 这又是一个项目实战视频教程，通过本视频能让你通过真真正正的实际项目来实习Java Web的相关知识，俗话说，项目实战才是学习的动力，希望这套视频能帮助你。 视频教程内容有： 01_项目的简单分析和环境搭建 02_DAO层设计和实现 03_部门的Ser
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你傻啊
<^k^> ─> vice方法 04_实现了部门的action和简单页面 05_实现了部门的发文部门设置_没讲好 06_实现了用户的列表功能 07 …
<^k^> mugebjgd ... ⇪ 龙芯团购系统龙芯俱乐部龙芯笔记本开源社区团购
<mugebjgd> ofan: 傻什麽
<ofan> mugebjgd: 还不如买个rasp pi
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我有raspi了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 有屏幕
<mugebjgd> ofan: 才30歐
<ofan> mugebjgd: 买个这玩意有毛用
<mugebjgd> ofan: 能幹嗎啊
<mugebjgd> ofan: 教傢裏的貓狗上網
<jiero> ofan:  mugebjgd 对国家爱的深沉啊。你还没看出来。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 深沉個屁
<mugebjgd> jiero: 這叫撿便宜
<ofan> mugebjgd: 300块的玩意也能叫便宜
<ofan> 够我买10个裤衩了
<mugebjgd> ofan: ........
<MeaCulpa> http://static.happyplace.com/assets/images/2013/10/526001a69db3c.jpg
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你褲衩哪買的 那麽便宜
<ofan> mugebjgd: 这还便宜
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 妹子試圖勾引你？
<ofan> 纯棉透气的
<jiero> mugebjgd: 我￥7.85 包邮南极人2裤衩3双袜子
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我去outlet的時候都是15刀2條
<mugebjgd> jiero: 你邊上歇著
<ofan> mugebjgd: 那很贵啊
<mugebjgd> ofan: 那是最便宜的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我这都是5刀6条
<mugebjgd> ofan: 牌子  班尼路
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你的那個什麽牌子
<ofan> mugebjgd: 要毛牌子
<gfrog> iMadper: C社原来也有个beaker类似的玩意啊。
<gfrog> iMadper: 而且是拿出去赚钱的。 lol
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没牌子，一套6条，纯白纯棉，穿着很舒服
<mugebjgd> ofan: 都是天朝農村妹子的血汗啊
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你穿的下麽
<iMadper> gfrog: lol
<ofan> mugebjgd: 去gabriel brothers买衣服很便宜
<iMadper> gfrog: 哈哈~
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你穿的不是？
<jiero> 龙芯牌内裤。。。
<jiero> 魔鬼
<jiero> 。。。在银行竟然被叫老师，谁遇到过这样的？
<nyfair> 银行当然叫老师
<nyfair> 金融业都是这样的
<wiiw> 里面的学问都是很深的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你也不上g+
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 木啊
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 班尼路国外也有？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 呵呵，你不懂了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 沒有
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 說著玩的
<jiero> nyfair MeaCulpa 以前没有感觉啊。昨天莫名其妙的就成了老师了。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> nyfair: 金融界内部这样叫吧。我又不是金融界的。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 nyfair MeaCulpa  求解答
<sjd_zeus> 哪里都有叫老师的
<jiero> sjd_zeus: 。。。
<jiero> Damn it... 瞬间 Godaddy就变mobilesite了。。。
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 班尼路这类货色，我更本穿不下，哎
<jiero> mugebjgd: 南极人更没可能哈
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛Hostmonster咋把我网站停了
<jiero> 连注册域名都这么难啊。
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 又咋了。
<jiero> freeflying_away: 是不是有设置让桌面一直位于最下方？其他桌面窗口都会最小化。
<MeaCulpa> ..
<MeaCulpa> 不知道，说我的网站 cause performance issue
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛我就一个dokuwiki 一个相册
<MeaCulpa> 肯定是HM自己在重搞硬件
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • kubuntu13.10 里 Dolphin 版本 4.11.2 在浏览文件时不能快速定位了，怎么改回来？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450536 Dolphin 版本 4.11.2 之前的版本在浏览文件时，连续输入字符可以快速定位文件夹。 如有下面的文件夹： aa abc bbb xyz 输入a时，定位到aa，再输入b时，定位到bb，同时右下角有个小窗口会显示ab。 而
<^k^> ─> 现在的版本是输入a，定位到aa，再输入b，定位到bbb。 这个变成和Windows下的一样了。 感觉相当的不方便！ …
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 还有相册？ 来看看
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 有可能你的网站刚好是压死骆驼的那根稻草
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 有可能...
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我是独立ip...
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 13.10的ibus输入法模糊音在哪里设置？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450537 13.10的ibus输入法模糊音在哪里设置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xihuan — 2013-10-18 17:16
<lucky__> android的版本越高对硬件的要求是不是越高?
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 独立ip又不是独立硬件
<nyfair> 硬件要求
<nyfair> win8<xp<win7<vista
<jyf> win8小？
<nyfair> win8要求非常低的
<jyf> 恐怕是他用了硬件新特性而已吧
<jyf> 他用了gpu那些加速xp时代估计都是用cpu画的
<lucky__> nyfair: 我问的是安卓
<nyfair> lucky__: 我回答的又不是你，自作多情干嘛
<jyf> lucky__: 就我所知 似乎android新版本对硬件的要求降低了
<jyf> 据说512内存的小机器也能用
<jyf> 不过这是cb看的新闻 等出来后再看吧
<jyf> 我倒是想有个app container的core os好用来改造我那些废旧手机
<jyf> 跑点视频监控应用什么的
<lucky__> jyf: soga thanks
<jyf> http://news.sctv.com/kjxw/cy/201307/t20130708_1517335.shtml
<^k^> jyf ⇪ ti: [图文]Android 5.0再曝光 512MB内存足矣硬件要求并不高 - 四川网络广播电视台 - 四川广播电视台
<lucky__> jyf: 现在安卓最新到4.3吧？
<jyf> lucky__: 4.4
<nyfair> 干嘛不跟kernel的版本号同步？
<iMadper> nyfair: 因为, 升级的重点很可能不在kernel.
<lucky__> jyf: google现在提供4.4原生下载了吗
<iMadper> nyfair: 比如, 某次是ui/第三方驱动的中大升级
<nyfair> lucky__: 你还想折腾自己编译rom?
<jyf> lucky__: 这个问题需要专业性支持 请付费100刀以后获取答案
<nyfair> lucky__: 省省吧
<jyf> 折腾rom需要很大下载量 很烦
<lucky__> nyfair: 你怎么知道我怎么想 自作多情干嘛
<nyfair> 而且不同手机都不通用的
<mugebjgd> lucky__: 她愛你
<jyf> lucky__: 有力的一击
<jyf> mugebjgd: nice shot!
<lucky__> jyf: 我仅仅是想给手机刷一下
<iMadper> 神补刀.
<jyf> lucky__: 那考虑下 cm吧
<lucky__> mugebjgd: 不接受lesbian
<jyf> lucky__: 我现在用的三星的定制机 折腾不了 只好用刷机精灵了
<mugebjgd> lucky__: 你也是女的？
<iMadper> 编译个android, 远比编译kernel难多了吧... 难几个数量级的
<lucky__> jyf: cm是什么
<lucky__> mugebjgd: .
<nyfair> lucky__: 求交往
 * mugebjgd 真心求小三
<jyf> http://www.cyanogenmod.org/  lucky__
<lucky__> nyfair: 怕交往后，你会先甩我
 * nyfair 求小三
<jyf> 其实我挺奇怪为何这种定制的rom会占这么多资源
<jyf> 现在都是对机器做定制 那个编译应该是优化到极致的flag了吧
<nyfair> jyf: 领养的孩子呗
<jyf> nyfair: 怎么领养了 rom不是厂商自己提供的么
<jyf> 但是现在反而厂商编译的不如cm这种第三方的
<jyf> 真是太扯了
 * mugebjgd 真心求搞lesbian的小三小四
<jyf> mugebjgd: 把你老婆培养成lesbian 然后就可以在她愧疚的心理状态下玩她的lesbian伴侣了
<mugebjgd> jyf: 沒可能的
<jyf> mugebjgd: 说道这个 我最近在sohu tv看电视剧 居然有女同用双龙棒的广告！！！
<jyf> 一开始我以为是避孕套广告 结果后来发现没避孕套什么的 桌子上摆了那个棒棒
<mugebjgd> jyf: 古代不就有了麽
<mugebjgd> jyf: 那是勞動人民智慧的結晶
<jyf> mugebjgd: 问题是广告是要花很多钱的 他们为何要在那个地方插播这种广告
<jyf> 难道我的行为被他们的机器学习程序分类到了lesbian？
<ofan> Pudge没来？
<nyfair> jyf: 矛与盾对决没看过？
<jyf> 还是说上sohu看tv show的都是lesbian?
<jyf> nyfair: 没有 我本来以为是电视剧的原因 结果发现我看哪个电视剧都是那广告
<iMadper> nyfair: 看过.
<jyf> 之前的广告都是汽车什么的
<mugebjgd> jyf: 黨的想法一直是 你可以搞性  但是不能搞政治
<jyf> 双龙棒的用户没这么多吧 为毛可以撒钱上这种媒体
<mugebjgd> ofan: 他精盡人亡了
<jyf> mugebjgd: 希特勒说过类似的话
<jyf> 不过集权政权总是喜欢搞性压制的
<jyf> 所以你看1984里两个人偷情就算反抗了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 。。。
<imtxc> jyf: 思想罪啊
<imtxc> jyf: 主要是他们怀疑老大哥
<jyf> nyfair: 你是复旦的？
<jyf> imtxc: 不是 有这理论的 那个谁说 每一次高潮都是对党的一次打击
<imtxc> jyf: 好吧，下班，明天不下雨就去找你～
<jyf> http://www.51.la/reportshop/3_Users.asp?id=20900&d1=2013-3-7&ip=1&pgs=1  这个定位很猛啊
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ 访客粘度明细 - 2013-10-18 - 满天星家居软装馆统计报表 (我要啦提供)
<jyf> 原来是交通大学
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 方正CEB电子文档 用什么软件打开呀？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450541 刚刚习惯ｕｂｕｎｔｕ　ｌｉｎｕｘ办公，突然总公司发过来 .ｃｅｂ　的文件，打不开呀！请大家帮帮忙，方正CEB电子文档 用什么软件打开呀？在线等！ 不然又要“离开linux”了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zjj
<^k^> ─> _xuefeng — 2013-10-18 17:56
<lucky__> iMadper: 用过6pm不？
<iMadper> 没.
<jiero> iMadper: 我昨天做了无聊的事，搜自己的入耳式耳机的型号。结果发现老外比国内对设备的要求更简单——。 http://www.head-fi.org/t/674203/review-philips-she-3590
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Review: Philips SHE-3590
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<iMadper> jiero: http://www.head-fi.org/t/560425/stax-sr-009-best-headphone-ever-made-head-fi-tv-episode-008
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Stax SR-009: Best Headphone Ever Made? - Head-Fi TV, Episode 008
<jiero> iMadper: 嗯。饭后小钱。
<jiero> iMadper: 。这个牌子被漫步者收购了。。。
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> jiero: 是的.
<iMadper> jiero: 静电耳机, 原本就三家在做.
<iMadper> jiero: stax, 森海, 高斯
<iMadper> jiero: 现在貌似只有高斯在做了
<jiero> iMadper: $4450。我用$5的耳机。
<iMadper> jiero: 哈哈哈~ 其实, 也没啥太大区别吧?
<iMadper> jiero: 玄学, 信则有, 不信则无
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。我刚才给你的那个，对比的就是Bass Pro，好像是$399的。
<iMadper> Bass?
<jiero> Monster Bass Pro 好像是那个名字。
<iMadper> jiero: 魔声...
<jiero> 哦是 Beats Pro
<jiero> 竟然记错成这种程度
<jiero> 麻雀很可爱
<jiero> 应该是中国国鸟。
<jiero> iMadper: 嗯。所以说老外很搞怪，用$5的对比~$400的耳机。
<jiero> 而且一个是入耳，一个是头戴。
<iMadper> jiero: 哈哈, 回复里估计有人会质疑的
<jiero> iMadper: 。。结果没有。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 话说 earbud 就是硅套有坏的可能么？
<iMadper> jiero: 基本不会坏...
<jiero> iMadper: 我坏掉耳机之后保留earbud，现在有一小箱了。
<iMadper> jiero: comply的海面套套才会坏.
<jiero> iMadper:  http://grooveshark.com/ 这个不错。
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music
<jiero> iMadper: 推荐的能力比较优秀。上次好像看到一条 twitter说 **的音乐算法真好，google都比不上，结果对方回答，那是人手工分类的。。。
<iMadper> jiero: lol~
<iMadper> jiero: 那是比不上~
<jiero> iMadper:  http://www.stax.com.cn/stax2/zhuye.htm
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ STAX
<jiero> iMadper: 感觉 stax 还没放弃呐
<lucky__> test
<^k^> lucky__:点点点.  18:57 
<lucky__> test2
<^k^> lucky__:点点点.  18:57 
<iMadper> jiero: 是吗? 看上去是
<iMadper> jiero: 估计被收购了之后继续独立运营呢
<trq_> 求助撒 用mentohust认证总是密码发送超时 不管是在ubuntu还是windows
<jiero> iMadper: 我倒是好奇，日本人竟然没发起保护运动啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 了解这东西的人太少吧?
<jiero> iMadper: 日本宅男那么多。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 买过stax的少
<jiero> iMadper: 宅男数量是群众基础啊，买过的不多，只要宣传好就行~
 * jiero 觉得该穿保暖内衣了，但是。。。
<jiero> 觉得那也挺讨厌，习惯经常洗衣服了
<jiero> 或者经常洗澡。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 我决定明天早晨换装 arch linux
<iMadper> jiero: 慎重...
<jiero> iMadper: 怎么了？
<iMadper> jiero: arch还是很激进的
<jiero> iMadper: 受不了现在 Ubuntu 的怪异了。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 比如, 昨天我更新了xapian, 今天mu就不能用了, 我手动做的链接...
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 所以, 慎重考虑一下
<jiero> 更新不容易坏掉且更新快的。。。还有一个是Debian Sid。。。
<jiero> 不知道会不会坏
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。那我还是opensuse吧。。。
<jiero> 暂时软件够新了。
<iMadper> jiero: gentoo?
<jiero> iMadper: 我对gentoo很不了解。看看
<iMadper> jiero: arch也还好, 而且简单.
<jiero> iMadper: 试过安装两次，都没成功。
<iMadper> jiero: arch?
<jiero> 嗯
<iMadper> jiero: 不是有arch wiki嘛~
<jiero> 虽然不是这台。
<iMadper> jiero: 很详细呀~
<jiero> iMadper: bug类的问题
<iMadper> jiero: 哦, 那.. 我就不知道了...
<iMadper> jiero: 我没遇到过...
<jiero> iMadper: debian也碰到过2次怪问题。所以现在也没用debina
<jiero> 懒的报bug。
<iijima> 更新快 和 不容易坏我本身就是 相对的
<jiero> iMadper: 中国牌子最贵的耳机 http://s.etao.com/item/8678604.html?spm=1002.8.0.0.zQfE8u
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 【HIFIMANHE-6】报价_参数_图片_怎么样_HIFIMANHE-6产品优惠信息_一淘网
<mao_> 耳机这种东西，需要买那么好吗？
<jiero> mao_ 换外汇了。
<jiero> mao_ 终于可以向美国人卖贵东西了！
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • jEdit字体问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450545 jEdit字体显示好让人纠结啊，一点都不清楚，不知道是不是设置问题，还有jEdit有什么好的插件啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 Higeo — 2013-10-18 20:06
<jackness> 大家晚上好啊
<jackness> 我到鼠标指针一直抖动是个什么情况啊
<jackness> ubuntu13.10系统
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 东芝AT200-T01S 平板电脑，可以安装ubuntu12.04 LTS? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450547 德州仪器OMAP4430双核 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-18 20:19
<skraito> hey guys
<skraito> who has windows here
<tanianta> 13.04 用update-manager升级13.10 出差错
<tanianta> 下载完升级文件后运行后闪退 终端中代码是Segmentation fault
<tanianta> 大家谁遇见过如此古怪的事情
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 13.10能否不用默认的输入入改为IBUS？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450551 巨难用，全角半角这类不知如何切换， 快捷键定制也没以前方便 统计信息: 发表于 由 442449076 — 2013-10-18 20:30
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<jiero> 第一次在中国见到蟑螂，比澳大利亚的小太多了。
<jiero> 而且速度已经慢下来了，怎么整都可以。
<jusss> 好安静
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  21:21 
<iMadper> ...
<ofan> Yoooo
<mao_> 有人，
<mao_> 还有谁，没事聊聊天好了。
<jusss> ofan: 呕饭，long time no see
<ofan> jusss: jussie~~
<jusss> ofan: 给一篇你写的c代码学习下
 * gfrog 早
<hoxily> gfrog 早
<hoxily> gfrog, 你啥时区?
<jusss> 看到这么一句代码int main[] = { 232,-1065134080,5138447,285147200,50008,(int)printf };
<jusss> 谁帮忙分解下
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • steam的玩家来帮帮忙把！！谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450560 首先我是steam正版玩家，听说ubuntu支持steam所以安装了ubuntu13.4因为2010年就接触了一下ubuntu所以一开始一切顺利，但是css起源第一次启动里面大部分中文都能显示，第二次进入里面的中文就全部消失了，就连游戏桌面的中文都消
<eexpress> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=449500
<^k^> eexpress ⇪ ti: 取标题 execution expired
<jusss> eexpress: ee,int main[]=是怎么回事？
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  22:42 
<gfrog> eexpress: 神，乃有@ubuntu.com邮箱嘛？
<alvin_rxg> Title: The world's most popular free OS | Ubuntu (@ ubuntu.com)
<gfrog> eexpress: 有ubuntu斗篷嘛？
<eexpress> gfrog: 额。没。连官网论坛的帐号都丢了。
<eexpress> jusss: 这啥语言，自己找
<gfrog> eexpress: 咋能呢。密码找不回了？
<eexpress> gfrog: 上次是啥事情，帐号不能登录。05年的。。
<MeaCu1pa> 蛋蛋看来酒店没wifi?
<eexpress> 不能密码登录了啊
<MeaCu1pa> 不能吧，张江的酒店
<gfrog> eexpress: 05年就没了？ 那你还灌了那么多帖子？！
<eexpress> 蛋蛋去吃你了？ MeaCu1pa
<gfrog> eexpress: SSO了吧？ 那也没事啊，你有lp的帐号就行。
<MeaCu1pa> :-D
<eexpress>  gfrog 我是说官网的。
<MeaCu1pa> 丫可能不敢用呢
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 酷啪啪1号
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog_not_here:
<gfrog> eexpress: 论坛也改SSO了吧？ 我试试
<eexpress> gfrog: lp的，也不行吧。是SSO那破东西。
<eexpress> 英文官网
<gfrog> eexpress: 英文论坛是SSO我记得。
<eexpress> 是啊。不能登录。
<eexpress> 不过也没关系，没去几次。
<eexpress> gfrog: 测试，玩玩。 http://eexpress.github.io/deb/nmn
<^k^> eexpress ⇪ ti: {"type"=>"application/octet-stream", 长度=>68.45 kiB}
<gfrog> eexpress: 这是毛线？
<eexpress> 打开就知道了。
<gfrog> eexpress: 才不随便跑ELF
<eexpress> 听音乐，需要安装 siggen 包
<eexpress> 你没编译环境吗
<gfrog> yaguang: hi.
<abinex> 有谁升级到Ubuntu13.10了
<eexpress> 怕啥。lol
<yaguang> gfrog, hi
<abinex> eexpress: 你是EE？
<eexpress> 你小猪。干嘛。 abinex
<eexpress> 无聊，打仗去。
<abinex> eexpress: 额
<abinex> eexpress: 忘记带充电器了
<eexpress> 乖，你带一个x，以为不认识你了？
<eexpress> hoho
<abinex> iPadmini没电了
<abinex> eexpress: 我本来就用这个
<abinex> eexpress: LOL
<eexpress> 哪些破pad，冬天要加热才能充电吧。
<mugebjgd> abinex: 土豪阿
<abinex> MU
<abinex> mugebjgd: 牧歌
<abinex> mugebjgd: 你肥啦
<abinex> eexpress: 不怕，这里不冷
<abinex> eexpress: 又不去北方旅行
<mugebjgd> abinex: 鄙視腎pad用戶
<eexpress> 玩 kingdom rush不。
<mugebjgd> abinex: 今天你賣孩子了麽
<gfrog> eexpress: If you have an existing Ubuntu Forums account please ensure that your preferred email address on login.ubuntu.com matches that associated with your Ubuntu Forums account. This way your accounts will be linked automatically.
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Log in (@ ubuntu.com)
<gfrog> eexpress: 你关联了木有？ lol
<abinex> mugebjgd: 卖鸽子
<hoxily> jusss: C语言吗?
<abinex> mugebjgd: 果黑
<eexpress> gfrog: 关联啥。以前的历史都丢了的。
<gfrog> eexpress: 好吧，momo
<abinex> mugebjgd: Nexus5要出了
<eexpress> bs这些改登录的。包括yunio，帐号也丢了。死家伙，都不用openid。
<eexpress> stackexchange帐号也好啊
<eexpress> MYOPENID WILL BE TURNED OFF ON FEBRUARY 1, 2014
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 酷啪啪，见到壕基铛让他帮我办张魔都地铁紫卡回来。就是能全国用的那种。
<MeaCu1pa> ....
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog有这种东西？
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 乃土著竟然不知道……
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 魔都高大上卡，基本在长三角横行了。
<MeaCu1pa> ...
<ofan> jussssssssssss
<\q> ofan: RMB 300以下耳机推荐？
<ofan> \q: 听 iMadper 说 koss pp不错，还有akg k420, 歌德的sr80i
<\q> ofan: thx~
<ofan> \q: np
<gebjgd> \q: 耳塞好的很多
<knownbad> 耳屎也多
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你屎多？
<knownbad> 正是。
<knownbad> 不像你憋屎成便秘了。
<knownbad> 你真要那什么龙啥的笔记本？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 已經定了
<knownbad> 从中国运到德国多少？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 先遇到我父母那裏
<knownbad> 肯定浪费了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 浪費什麼
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我以後只買國產手機了
<knownbad> 奶粉呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不需要奶粉
<knownbad> 奶牛？
<^k^> 05:08
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:08
<knownbad> 我是火星人 05:12
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-19
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • Android平板，再安装ubuntu，怎样安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450569 Android平板，双启动！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-18 23:51
<iMadper> \q: ofan: koss pp是给喜欢摇滚/重金属的人推荐的. akg k420是任何时间都不推荐的.  sr80i压根儿就不是300以下这个价位的.
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Kubuntu 13.10 LiveCD不能正常启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450577 昨天下载了Kubuntu 13.10 LiveCD，准备安装，刻录了光盘，但以UEFI for CSM模式启动 LiveCD时，卡在如图所示的界面 aa.jpeg 下载的ISO镜像校验后确定没有问题，刻录后的光盘也进行了校验，也没有问题。以legacy模式启动也卡在了同样的地方
<^k^> ─> ，而以UEFI模式启动（关了secure boot）在GRUB引导界面点击确认后，直接黑屏。 又启动盘创建器 创建了可启 …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 13.04 升级到 13.10 ， gnome-panel 无菜单，求解决。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450580 笔记本原安装的是 ubuntu 13.04 ，一直使用的是 gnome-session-fallback (no effects) 昨天升级到 在线升级到 13.10后，gnome-session-fallback 桌面就没有了菜单栏， gnome-panel 光秃秃在那，什么也没有。 台式机上VBox 虚拟机
<^k^> ─> 也是 13.04 gnome-session-fallback，我用安装光盘升级成 13.10， 也是相同的问题~~，gnome-session-fallback 桌面就没有 …
<lucky__> Test
<^k^> lucky__:点点点.  09:06 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 12.04 64位制作的U盘不能启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450581 UltraISO不能刻录64位的ubuntu 12.04，因为大开后只有efi 这一个文件夹。 然后去unetbootin-windows-585官网下载最新版本，把iso写进U盘，但是同样不能启动，U盘灯一直在闪，屏幕黑屏，只有一个横杠在一直闪动。 这是怎么回事？UltraIS
<^k^> ─> O可以做32位的，我试过了，但64位的一直不行。 系统：win7 64位 统计信息: 发表于 由 kendgood — 2013-10-19 9:08
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jyf> 今天起早了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装13.10后ia32-libs找不到了,help! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450582 昨天刚刚升级，是U盘重新安装的，安装后在新立得中搜不到ia32-lib，安装不上wps，大家有遇到类似情况的么？都咋解决的啊，分享一下呗 统计信息: 发表于 由 shmilytsui — 2013-10-19 9:27
<jiero> 有人用过 everything.me 么？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Everything.me - Introducing the Dynamic Phone TM (@ everything.me)
<jiero> ofan:  gebjgd  试试 everything.me
 * iMadper_coding 偷偷抱抱 jiero 
 * jiero 好奇的抱抱 iMadper_coding
 * ofan 已截屏
 * iMadper_coding 已准备好kickban
<jiero> roylez: 失去活力的主席
<imtxc> gfrog: 乃的 ubunut 贴纸是正版么
<imtxc> jyf: 我粗门了～～
 * iMadper_coding 
 * iMadper_coding 我也想要ubuntu贴纸.
<imtxc> iMadper_coding: 你们不是有 openshit 的贴纸么
<jiero> gfrog你们有发Ubuntu闪存盘么
<jiero> gfrog我想要 Ubuntu 飞盘，就是那种抛来抛去的玩具，不过是Ubuntu商标的。
<jiero> iMadper_coding: 打完羽毛球，就飞羽毛球盖子
<jiero> iMadper_coding: 角度够好就差不多能返回来
<jiero> 羽毛球盖子我能抛大约30米。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 13.10安装假死 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450583 用dvd刻录安装和硬盘安装，都是在ubuntu读条时假死，求大神。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gallonq — 2013-10-19 9:30
<iMadper_coding> imtxc_away: 没呀... 我没有.
<iMadper_coding> jiero: 返回来? 羽毛球盖子? 很难吧?
<iMadper_coding> jiero: 除非向上扔....
<jiero> iMadper_coding: 就是向上的角度
<iMadper_coding> jiero: 喔~
<jiero> iMadper_coding: 70度左右就差不多了
<iMadper_coding> jiero: 没试过)_o
<jiero> iMadper_coding gfrog http://item.yixun.com/item-301795.html?YTAG=0.31500018300000
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Fellowes 范罗士 80299 人体工学椅背靠垫[价格 行情 报价] - 易迅网
<jiero> 这个牌子我倒是感觉很熟悉。。。
<iMadper_coding> jiero: 恩, 这个特价的时候有过49软妹币
<jiero> iMadper_coding:  哦。
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。你家离上班地点这么近？
<imtxc> iMadper_coding: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/314825 你用的这个？
<imtxc> jiero: 今天是伟大的周末
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 轮到华北东北了：Netgear 网件 WNR2000 300M 无线路由器 90.3元（99+1.3-10）送APC插拍_易迅网优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。
<iMadper_coding> imtxc: 不是, 我妹子用的这个
<iMadper_coding> imtxc: 我给买的
<iMadper_coding> imtxc: 我用的是巴法罗
<imtxc> iMadper_coding: 你哪有妹子！
<iMadper_coding> imtxc: lol~ 人间不拆~
<imtxc> iMadper_coding: 妹子反馈怎么样
<iMadper_coding> imtxc: 就是一直用, 没啥问题呀
<imtxc> iMadper_coding: 那我就等特价了买
<iMadper_coding> imtxc: 我推荐巴法罗的那个, 便宜十块钱
<imtxc> iMadper_coding: 链接
<iMadper_coding> imtxc: 而且, 我配置一次之后, 就从没再碰过
<imtxc> iMadper_coding: 链接来，现在的路由器每天需要我手动重启一下…………
<jiero> iMadper_coding imtxc 我配置了我的之后觉得dns很慢
<lucky__> iMadper_coding: time files这专辑怎么样
<imtxc> 还要去 yunfan 家搬东西呢今天
<jiero> 不过我的是最贱价的 D Link
<imtxc> jiero: 换个 dns 呗
<iMadper_coding> lucky__: 时日如飞?
<jiero> imtxc: 不知道那些好。
<iMadper_coding> lucky__: 超级赞, 我买了, 送给广州那个妹子了
<MeaCulpa> .
<iMadper_coding> jiero: dnsmasq 用这个自己做dns cache
<lucky__> iMadper_coding: 就是有无人之境那张专辑
<jiero> iMadper_coding: 哦。
<iMadper_coding> lucky__: 对嘛, 就是时日如飞
<iMadper_coding> imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/go/95765
<^k^> iMadper_coding ... ⇪ err: no title
<jiero> 那么我准备淘汰这个 Ubuntu 系统了。。。
<lucky__> iMadper_coding: 本来只是想下载者一首歌，一搜无损的都是整张专辑
<iMadper_coding> lucky__: 我记得, 陀飞轮 也是这里面的.
<lucky__> iMadper_coding: 广州那个妹子怎么评价这张碟的
<imtxc> iMadper_coding: 129....
 * jiero 觉得从中国网站下载真麻烦，全都是破碎的单曲。
<iMadper_coding> imtxc: 我买的时候99嘛~
<imtxc> iMadper_coding: 擦
<imtxc> iMadper_coding: 网件那个特价90,还送插排
<iMadper_coding> jiero: 那就网件!
<imtxc> 装个 什么值得买的客户端等特价。。。
<jiero> iMadper_coding:  呃？什么意思。。。
<iMadper_coding> jiero: 发错了
<jiero> imtxc:  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=16559288328&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507426_0_0:1382148304_3k2_852153195&frm=etao
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 包邮 中文buffalo WHR-G300N 300M 无线路由器 wifi 路由器-淘宝网
<iMadper_coding> imtxc: 那就网件
<iMadper_coding> jiero: 真便宜...
<jiero> iMadper_coding: 二手的~
<iMadper_coding> 机器成色7成新左右，已经刷好最新DD-WRT 384M处理器 32M内存和DD系统完美给合
<jiero> imtxc: 你是小房子对把。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求 ubuntu 硬盘iso启动 文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450585 现在FTP服务器关掉了，下载不到，，，请好心人，发一份给我，linuxdiy@qq.com 或是QQ81430975 下面是好久以前网友发的文章，，，，，现求上面所提到的文件。谢谢，，， 一、仅从硬盘启动Destdop ISO 并安装： 1、从后面的链接下载相关引导文
<^k^> ─> 件并解压； 2、在任意盘的根目录中新建一个文件夹，并重命名（如feisty、edgy等，menu.lst中用fd_dir变量把要 …
<jiero> imtxc: 都在涨价都在涨价！
<jiero> iMadper_Dating: 。。。。
<jiero> iMadper_Dating: 春天已经到了啊。
<heka_> 你好，请问一下如何解决鼠标指针闪烁问题，我是ubuntu13.10
<heka_> 你好，请问一下如何解决鼠标指针闪烁问题，我是ubuntu13.10。我尝试过装显卡驱动，但是没有用。
<jiero> heka_: 其他说法。你的是啥显卡之类的
<heka_> a卡
<heka_> 但是现在用的是i卡
<jiero> heka_:  这里能帮你的就是帮你翻译 google结果。
<jiero> heka_: 哈哈
<jyf> x
<heka_> 。。。。
<heka_> 额，那我在描述一下吧
<heka_> 就是鼠标指针不停地闪，出现再消失再出现的频率很高
<jiero> heka_:  cursor flicker ubuntu 13.10
<jiero> heka_:  打开 display，就是显示器，关闭没用到的显示器或者未知的显示器。问题解决。 http://askubuntu.com/questions/360423/mouse-cursor-flickering-and-disappearing
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: 13.10 - Mouse cursor flickering and disappearing - Ask Ubuntu
<jiero> heka_:  DIY
 * jiero 摸摸 jyf
<jiero>  jyf 姐夫
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • UBUNTU下svn有没有类似小乌龟的软件？？除了rabbitvcs ? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450589 UBUNTU下svn有没有类似小乌龟的软件？？除了rabbitvcs ? 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2013-10-19 10:44
<jiero> jyf: 废旧的羽毛球筒用途
<heka_> 我去试试，多谢
<jyf> jiero: ?
<jiero> jyf: 求用途
<jiero> jyf: USB 无线网卡求推荐
<jyf> jiero: 改装上电网 拍苍蝇 蚊子
<jyf> jiero: 网卡这个我推荐不了
<jiero> jyf: 哦。好吧。我觉得台式机的拥有者不多啊。
<jyf> 我倒是有两个 usb网卡
<jiero> jyf: 我也有两个，不过让一个坏掉的usb端口一起搞坏了
<jiero> jyf: 羽毛球筒可以放雨伞。。。
<jiero> 网上的这种答案让我。。。
<jyf> jiero: 是球筒阿？
<jiero> jyf: 嗯。
<jyf> 那不是纸板做的么 扔了就是
<jiero> jyf: 卖了废品是可以
<jyf> cao 现在alternative的iso 怎么自动给装libreoffice
<jiero> jyf:  ubuntu的一直都是吧。
<jyf> 以前不是的
<jyf> 我记得可以选 要不要装desktop
<jyf> tmd 最近鼠标老是自己乱窜
<jiero> jyf 我找不到合适的鼠标难道一定要买轨迹球。。。
<jiero> jyf: 我需要15cm长的鼠标。
<jiero> 手长 19cm，中指 8.5cm
<jyf> 淘宝上卖键盘的居然在吹嘘他的键程短
<jyf> iMadper_Dating: 你有imtxc的电话不？
<jiero> jyf: 推崇全体人类都另类吧，那样就没”另类“这个词汇了
<jyf> jiero: 你回国几个月了？ 离职几个月了？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu不可能在中国被广泛使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450592 首先光应用软件这一项就不行，我在学校里必须使用drcom客户端上网，但看了各种教程，始终没有安装上这个软件，直接就不让我用了，而且软件少得可怜，腾讯都不愿意为linux开发QQ，其他的迅雷什么的就更不用说了，所以，我是不
<jiero> jyf: 14月，离职2个月
<jyf> jiero: 那你现在在家搞毛？
<jyf> 结婚生娃么
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • Ubuntu 13.10升级成功，一切正常…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450595 在终端输入代码： Code: sudo do-release-upgrade 系统就开始升级，总共要下900M+，我的破网速下了一夜 [img]/home/fiercewind/图片/2013-10-19%2001:18:48的屏幕截图.png[/img] 目前未见任何不适 [img]/home/fiercewind/图片/2013-10-19%2011:33:30的屏幕截图.png[/img]
<^k^> ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 fiercewind — 2013-10-19 11:35
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 太强悍了，最新的goldendict支持更多词典格式了！包括MDict格式Mdx http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450597 :em11 goldendict1.05 最新版 及其所有依赖包 下载地址： https://www.dropbox.com/sh/v26je6ao8ncxwlu/0ocf5QdmyG 或者到pkgs.org下载deb包 goldendict 英语词典下载： http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=443301&uk=3189859145#dir/path=%2Fgolde
<^k^> ─> ndict_dictionary goldendcit 汉语辞典下载： http://dl.dbank.com/c0p4car013 注册Dropbox： https://db.tt/256TSt2q 看图
<jiero> freeflying_away: 为了gnome 3.10我叛逃去opensusue啦
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu 13.10 Yoga 无线网卡 驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450600 求助： Yoga 13， 无线网卡(RTL8723AS)， 从Ubuntu 13.04 64位系统升级到 Ubuntu 13.10 64位系统，无线网卡不能驱动，之前的Ubuntu 13.04使用坛子里的RTL8723AS-VAU%2Blinux%2Bdriver.zip编译后可以驱动，13.10 的 3.11.0-12-generic内核下不能编译
<^k^> ─> 。 统计信息: 发表于 由 JerrieLau — 2013-10-19 12:52
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 13.10中的steam游戏在哪里呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450601 13.04中有这个，到了13.10就没了。奇怪啊。 想玩个游戏也不行啊。看来还得回windows阿。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2013-10-19 13:12
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 使用GG浏览器更新源无法选择 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450602 UBUNTU12.04.3 x86 我下载了GG浏览器安装，安装好后，GG浏览器在我的更新源添加了自己的更新地址，我勾选上后，检查更新，检查完会发现有浏览器的更新，但是那个勾无法勾选上、、、请问怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaadddzxc
<^k^> ─> — 2013-10-19 13:16
<jiero> 还是差不多。
<jiero> SHE 3590 和 H840。
 * jiero 摸摸 fivesheep_ 年轻
<jiero> imtxc_away: 你看到 iMadper_Dating 了吗？
<fivesheep_> ..
<jiero> fivesheep_: 年轻真好
<gebjgd> jiero: 你真是蛋疼
<jiero> gebjgd: 你也是
<gebjgd> jiero: 我不疼
<jiero> gebjgd: 不疼才怪
<gebjgd> jiero: 我知道你疼  精液多了  漲得疼
<jiero> gebjgd: ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ~~~~~~~大神，帮帮忙，本人是 13.04升级到Ubuntu 13.10 之后的问题~~~~~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450606 ~~~~~~~大神，帮帮忙，本人是 13.04升级到Ubuntu 13.10 之后的问题~~~~~~~ 看着系统更新了，就这样升级了。 ～遇到的问题 1.更新系统之后，鼠标闪动，一闪一闪的，有的时候还消失了。 2.工作区没有设置
<jyf> gebjgd: 大半夜来调戏小正太？
<MeaCulpa1> ...
<jyf> MeaCulpa1: 怎么多了个小jj?
<MeaCulpa1> jyf: .
<jyf> MeaCulpa1: 居然从美国登录
<MeaCulpa1> jyf: 不可以么
<MeaCulpa1> 套一层proxychains
<jyf> MeaCulpa1: 这不就暴露了么
<jyf> MeaCulpa1: 最好还是弄个mask好
<MeaCulpa1> jyf: 啥叫暴露，为什么不能暴露...
<jyf> MeaCulpa1: 不用多说 我感觉你是冒充的
<MeaCulpa1> jyf: 你老对着我那1说干嘛
<jyf> iMadper_nap: 早上跟谁去dating了？
<iMadper_nap> jyf: 一帮同学
<jyf> iMadper_nap: 那你早上有加coding的尾巴没？ 刚才imtxc说你有
<iMadper_nap> jyf: 有.
<jyf> iMadper_nap: 他刚从我这里走
<iMadper_nap> jyf: 你们带套了嘛?
<jyf> iMadper_nap: :-)
<MeaCulpa1> 没气概
<MeaCulpa1> 看我和蛋连基2顿
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 。
<jiero> jyf: 他没留到晚上再走蹭饭？
<jyf> jiero: 他要回去收包裹 中午已经吃了一顿了阿
<jiero> jyf: 哦。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • nVIDIA的最新驱动已经支持双显卡了，有没有安装成功的，说说怎么弄的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450609 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 linux小菜菜 — 2013-10-19 15:36
<mntcdrom> Wifi不能上网为何
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 64位Ubuntu13.04黑屏问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450611 新手安装64位Ubuntu13.04，引导界面4个选项选择后均黑屏。无奈使用Wubi安装Ubuntu13.04后，重启，引导过后，黑屏。win7下显卡正常。疑似显卡兼容问题，不知如何处理，求指导 使用的镜像是：ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso 鲁大师截取的硬件信息如
<^k^> ─> 下： 电脑型号技嘉 台式电脑 操作系统Windows 7 旗舰版 64位 SP1 ( DirectX 11 ) 处理器英特尔 第三代酷睿 i7-3770 @ …
<imtxc> jyf: 额， iMadper_nap .....
<imtxc> jyf: 这书架很重啊
<jyf> imtxc: 都搬回家了还扯啥
<jyf> tmd 这虚拟机的io很烂阿
<jyf> 我得考虑要不要给真机上64bit的系统
<imtxc> jyf: 搜台呢
<gebjgd> jyf: kvm啊
<jyf> gebjgd: io都好不到哪里去把 除非你用lxc
<gebjgd> jyf: ovs + qemu kvm還不錯
<gebjgd> jyf: lxc是大絕招
<jyf> 我刚才在虚拟机里测试hyperdex 结果跑出了1.2k qps的烂成绩 跟官方说的完全不是一回事
<jyf> gebjgd: ovs不会用
<jyf> 阿 反正我也没什么依赖软件 先整理下 =下装系统
<gebjgd> jyf: 看debian的wiki啊  寫的清清楚楚的
<jussss> hi
<jyf> gebjgd: 不折腾 找u盘做启动盘去
<^k^> jussss:点点点.  16:27 
<jussss> asddffgg
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 你们是在酒店基的啊，不一样的
<gebjgd> imtxc: 酒店有錄像
<imtxc> jyf: 严重缺乏锻炼了…… 提了俩东西现在拳头都握不住了
<jyf> imtxc: 我刚才才想起来 有个吹风机忘记叫你看了
<jyf> imtxc: 风力非常大的那种
<imtxc> jyf: 你觉得我的头发，需要风力很大的吹分机么
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何把UBUNTU13.10安装到移动硬盘里面？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450614 RT 我很好区了，通过WINDOWS自带的工具，然后怎么做？移动硬盘是USB3。0的接口 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaadddzxc — 2013-10-19 18:12
<imtxc> jyf: 用你的蓝牙键盘聊微信呢，很不错啊
<imtxc> 还能当一个平板支架用
<jyf> imtxc: 不是头发用的 是除尘的、
<jyf> imtxc: 我上次买来给台式机除尘用的
<imtxc> jyf: 为了除尘专门买个吹风机啊…… 浪费，不过我不能有那个，不然别人知道了都会喊我去帮忙除尘的
<jyf> imtxc: 那个风力特别大 很适合我的情况
<jyf> 一开动就跟装修的电钻一样 声音老大的 效果也很猛
<imtxc> ………………
<jyf> 回南方估计没机会用了 基本不可能这么大灰
<imtxc> jyf: 乃的那个 nanonote 居然那么贵
<jyf> imtxc: 这个要问 xiangfu了
<jyf> 偏偏当初买的时候我还很穷
<jyf> 算是大出血了一次
<imtxc> ……………………
<jyf> 那时候一个月只有3k不到
<imtxc> 我去…… 那算大大大件了
<jyf> xiangfu前一阵玩avlon挖矿机  不知道有没有被那帮人忽悠了
<imtxc> 好像在这个频道没见过他说话？
<jyf> 应该是不混这里了
<iMadper_nap> jyf: 用4*8核心至强挖一枚bitcoin要多久?
<imtxc> bitcoin 还没被哇完么
<jyf> iMadper_nap: 现在的话看运气 以前的话好歹要几天呢
<jyf> 不过也值 现在bitcoin一枚都几百刀了
<jyf> 挖到一枚你的处理器和电费都回本了
<jyf> 但是现在的玩家都是专用电路 或者显卡挖 你用个志强去挖就当时买彩票把
<iMadper_nap> jyf: 好吧...
<iMadper_nap> jyf: 没啥好显卡...
<jyf> iMadper_nap: 看开点 还有别的类似的货币 上次看到个列表 很长的
<iMadper_nap> jyf: 哈哈~
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu1310 pcmanfm 挂载分区需要输入密码问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450616 记得以前鼓捣arch时pcmanfm可以设置成挂载分区不需要输入密码，不过早忘了。哪位DX知道在lubuntu1310应该如何设置请指教下，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 artflight — 2013-10-19 18:34
<jyf> iMadper_nap: 所以说 要混得安全 混得舒服 最好多学点数学
<mao121> 请问，有人装ubuntu13.10吗？？？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 这个比较新奇,13.10连蓝牙鼠标电量都能看了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450617 前天升级今天连上Thinkpad原声蓝牙鼠标就出现这个了 a.png b.png c.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 442449076 — 2013-10-19 18:36
<jyf> iMadper_nap: 我的无线键鼠坏了 要换一套 有推荐的没？
<iMadper_nap> jyf: 无线的, 不了解
<jyf> iMadper_nap: 难道你键鼠总共用两个口？
<iMadper_nap> jyf: 是的.
<iMadper_nap> jyf: 我有dock
<jyf> gebjgd: 果然是硬盘io问题 老子现在在真机上测试 性能x10
<jyf> iMadper_nap: 好浪费 也很silly
<iMadper_nap> jyf: 怎么silly了?
<jyf> iMadper_nap: 这个纯属个人好恶问题
<imtxc> jyf: 鼠标随便选吧
<imtxc> jyf: 我的双鸟飞就用了很久了，还能用
<imtxc> 键盘就果断来个茶轴啊
<jiero> 我这样上厕所/洗澡可以被人看到也不怕的太少了。。。
<jyf> imtxc: 我比较喜欢无线的
<jiero> jyf: 要双飞燕的就好了
<jiero> jyf: 关键你手大不大？
<jyf> imtxc: 中午吃多了 刚才不饿没去吃饭 现在又感觉有点饿了 wtf
<jyf> jiero: 不算很大
<jyf> jiero: 不过你的意见一般都不靠谱
<jiero> jyf: 。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 jyf
<imtxc> jyf: 你居然不在住的地方储备粮食
<jyf> iMadper_nap: 有64bit的服务器不？
<jiero> jyf: 因为有些人不在意。我姥爷手比我大也不想要大鼠标
<jiero> jyf: 有啊。
<iMadper_nap> jyf: 公司有.
<jyf> imtxc: 都吃光了 如果从营养学角度来说 我储存了好多瓜子
<jyf> iMadper_nap: 额 vps呢
<jiero> jyf: 64位的VPS需要4GB内存
<jiero> jyf: 我看到有了
<iMadper_nap> jyf: 没.
<jyf> imtxc: 你的do vps是64的还是32的？
<imtxc> 忘记了，去看看
<jyf> 我想知道 do这种ssd上的performance
<jiero> jyf: 我的vps只有1GB RAM，不装64位的
<jyf> 这个一定很给力阿
<imtxc> jyf: 32
<jyf> jiero: 我的也是
<jiero> jyf: 你可以登我的vps看看速度。
<jiero> ssd raid10.
<imtxc> jiero: 哇，乃什么时候也买 VPS 了，哪家的
<jyf> jiero: 我找64bit的 那个预编译就是64b的 32的自己编译太麻烦了
<jyf> jiero: ssd搞raid10是土豪么
<jiero> imtxc:  。不是让你检测速度了没。。。
<jiero> jyf: $4
<jiero> jyf: 一年 $36
<jiero> jyf:  imtxc  http://lowendbox.com/blog/ssd-vps-48year-1gb-ssd-openvz-in-canada-buffalo-and-los-angeles/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ SSD VPS – $48/Year 1GB SSD OpenVZ in Canada, Buffalo and Los Angeles – Low End Box
<jyf> jiero: 不一定快
<jiero> SSD VPS
<jyf> 我说延迟
<jiero> jyf: 嗯。不是很快。
<jiero> jyf: 我选择了加拿大的
<jiero> 多伦多的服务器。
<jyf> 我的do的 10刀一个月 比以前的linode便宜一半
<jiero> jyf: 230ms左右 应该算好吧？
<jiero> iMadper_nap: 你平时怎么下载歌曲？
<mao121> 我的ibus图标在顶部看不到了，有人和我一样的情况吗？？？？
<iMadper_nap> jiero: 以前用六维.
<iMadper_nap> jiero: 现在好久不下载了
<jiero> iMadper_nap: 哦。
<jiero> iMadper_nap: 我现在发现，直接baidu算了。。。
<whatot> 还是用fcitx吧
<jyf> 草 发现直接ping我vps没回应
<jiero> ibus 现在负责人谁啊？
<iMadper_nap> jiero: 恩.
<iMadper_nap> jiero: 日本那边
<whatot> 下载我一般直接下专辑只有到pt站上下，opencd。。。。
<mao121> 而且移动输入法的加减号也不见了。。。。
<jiero> iMadper_nap: 。不知道呃。好像libreoffice的也是日本人哈。
<jiero> imtxc: 记得2011年的时候，还有人架设linux下游戏的服务器呐
<jiero> imtxc: 现在好像没了
<jyf> jiero: 现在minecraft的server好多linux的
<jiero> jyf: 哦。我竟然选择性无视。。。
 * jiero 眼里好像没有过这个游戏一般。。。
<imtxc> 没玩过游戏啊
<jiero> imtxc: 你怎么娱乐。。。
<jyf> jiero: 娱乐基本靠手
<jiero> jyf: 。不靠脚么？
<jiero> jyf: 靠眼睛也可以啊。脑袋动也行
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 你跟阿蛋又开始选吃的了？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 吃什么？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不会吃pizza吧。。
<jiero> no you don't like .... penis
<jiero> jyf: 我妹用英语找姑娘们聊天：帮我找女朋友。。。
<jyf> jiero: 你妹才多大
<jiero> jyf: 快10岁了。
<jyf> jiero: 不错  卖给我把
<jiero> jyf: 啥？
<jyf> jiero: 没啥
<jiero> jyf: 你要女朋友？
<jyf> jiero: 不需要 你妹妹年龄还小
<jiero> jyf: 不是，我说的是我妹帮忙找的女朋友？
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 自己编译安装了gvim74，请问如何添加右键菜单 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450618 但是右键菜单怎么加呢？(右击一些文档文件，用gvim编辑打开的选项) ，这个问题73的时候就有人问，我现在是74，再问一次。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dfsr — 2013-10-19 19:29
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为啥Ubuntu自带的解压软件拖拽方式解压经常出错？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450619 如图，双击打开一个压缩包后，习惯拖拽里面的某几个文件到某个目录，就是解压到那个目录的意思嘛，但是经常性出现截图的错误“解压缩未操作”，2次里面有1次要错，但是再次拖拽又不会错误。请教是什么问
<^k^> ─> 题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ShunYea — 2013-10-19 19:33
<gebjgd> jyf: g+上有個不錯的姑娘
<gebjgd> jyf: 目測富二代
<jyf> gebjgd: 这个我就不参合了 家庭背景差太大 生活上会很不习惯 影响家庭关系
<jyf> gebjgd: 我也不急着用钱 何苦要去滩这事
<gebjgd> jyf: 扯
<gebjgd> jyf: 那女孩不錯啊
<gebjgd> jyf: 頗有姿色
<jyf> gebjgd: 那就更难伺候了
<jyf> gebjgd: 又有钱又漂亮 为毛要找你呢 想想
<CyrusYzGTt> maya 在 google+上的照片身材也不错，可以艹
<gebjgd> jyf: 因爲你在牀上能讓她欲仙欲死
<gebjgd> jyf: 這就是你的優勢
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 瞧你見過什麼
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: maya那也就是普通女孩 太普通了
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 但是，我觉得
<jyf> gebjgd: 我是胖子
<gebjgd> jyf: 所以那裏短？
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 但是，我觉得maya 也不错，
<gebjgd> jyf: 所以你覺得你不能滿足她？
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 你覺得不錯就好
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 不过。可惜maya不过来，让我 XXOO
<jyf> gebjgd: 男胖短 女胖深 我也量过 我的就是平均水平 并没有特殊优势呀
<jyf> gebjgd: 要是有特殊的 我早出去鬼混了
<gebjgd> jyf: 在於技巧
<jyf> gebjgd: 那这个还有希望 好歹我是个程序员 也不笨 只有有高人指路就好
<jyf> gebjgd: 怎么 你要指点我几招么
<gebjgd> jyf: 手腳口jj 並用
<gebjgd> jyf: 這就是絕招
<CyrusYzGTt> 2032年小行星或与地球相撞[新闻深一度] .. 时间貌似修改出错了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjIzNTQ3MDQw.html?f=20486477&ev=2
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ... ⇪ 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjIzNTQ3MDQw.html?f=20486477&ev=2 -- unhandled responsein get head
<jyf> gebjgd: 有练习题做么？
<jyf> gebjgd: 叫你那个什么表妹来 给我做几题把 我反正要跑路了 无所谓
<jyf> 靠 微薄挂了
<jyf> 都显示抢修了
<gebjgd> jyf: 去哪？
<jyf> gebjgd: 回家remote
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求教：怎样让一个bash脚本一直在后台每陪一分钟运行一次 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450620 自己写了一个脚本，主要监控Web服务器的运行状态，如果Web服务器挂了，要以很快启动Web服务器。 脚本的主要结构是一个死循环，先检查服务器的状态，如果挂了，就启动服务器，然后休眠一分钟后继续做上
<^k^> ─> 面的操作。 但是在终端里启动该脚本后，关掉终端，该脚本程序就退出了，请问该怎样做才能让这个脚本 …
<gebjgd> jyf: soho啊
<gebjgd> 高級
<CyrusYzGTt> gaoji
<jyf> gebjgd: 糊口阿 大哥
<jiero> gebjgd 你和 jyf 应该算合得来
<jyf> jiero: 他名字里带个j 跟我有1/3的合得来
<jiero> lol
<jyf> 你的j不算
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 浦东嘉里城
<jiero> MeaCulpa: adam暴露了你们的位置
<CyrusYzGTt> 两个都很gaoji 的j
<jyf> jiero: 阿蛋暴露了好多信息
<jyf> 有空我要吓吓他
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你还活着。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 还活着就拿照片出来
<jiero> 我贴给maya看
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 你还是 裸姐
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 不给你，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  irc 里结婚的太少了，比twitter上少太多了！！！！
<jiero> 没有人在这里宣布过结婚的！
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 看AV中
<jiero> 只有几个大叔有了孩子
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  看AV干嘛？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 叫女朋友一起才行
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 气候有点冷，看AV暖和身子
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 木有 女友
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你胖不是？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你也太。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不想找女朋友你安什么心？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 死男人。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 想找 个 外星女友 ，当然生理上要跟地球女人一样
<CyrusYzGTt> 或者 机器人女友
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 下海洗澡去吧。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 话说如果真够胆大，夜里去伸手不见五指的海边踩海浪
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 上次我夜里去海边，都不敢靠太近，那声音太爽了！
<jiero> iMadper_nap: 夜里去伸手不见五指的海边听海声
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 将你扔进 太平洋中心 更爽
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。你有心理疾病
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 落阱下石
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你作那个落井的，我作那个下石的
 * jiero 开溜了
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我当那 警察 抓你
<atsuko> 泪流满面。。。WEB的FREEnode终于进来了
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 总是会出现这种乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450621 locale按照wiki上面设置的，为什么还会出现这种问题？ [realrealjerry@realrealjerry qc-usb-0.6.6]$ make all awk: fatal: cannot open file `/lib/modules/3.11.5-1-ARCH/build/include/linux/version.h' for reading (���������������������������) /bin/sh: �
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 没看错，在线求一个 /bin/sh 文件！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450622 不小心用其他的文件给替换了，现在重新求一个~ 在线等！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Danielse — 2013-10-19 21:04
<M3aCu1pa> 到家了
<M3aCu1pa> 不知道蛋蛋兜马路如何了
<imtxc> M3aCu1pa: 马甲？
<M3aCu1pa> imtxc: 。
<jusss> ofan: 还卖vpn ssh吗
<freeflying> M3aCu1pa, 壕们晚上FB了啊
<jusss> 谁给个vpn ssh用用呀。。。
<jusss> 这破网络连google都上不去。。。
<M3aCu1pa> 我们中午晚上2x腐败
<onlylove> 妹的，为了上班我还要找个有MS OFFICE的电脑编辑表格
<M3aCu1pa> LibreOffice啊
<onlylove> M3aCu1pa: 不知道为啥，那个啥单选框，只能选一个
<onlylove> M3aCu1pa: 万恶的VBA
<onlylove> M3aCu1pa: 你知道么，它有一堆单选框，不在一行，但是只能选一个
<M3aCu1pa> ...
<M3aCu1pa> evil
<onlylove> M3aCu1pa: 我没办法把表格重新做了下，让她自己看着玩去吧
<onlylove> 我就不知道是她表格有问题还是我的libre有问题
<onlylove> 喵的一个表格而已
<gfrog> M3aCu1pa: 酷啪啪
<onlylove> 直接把做好的和原来的打包给她，觉得不好自己帮我填，我没那心情
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> imtxc: 妈蛋，必须是正版啊。
<onlylove> gfrog: 啥
<onlylove> gfrog: 上来就正版盗版
<M3aCu1pa> gfrog 基娃娃
<freeflying> gfrog, 吉娃娃
<gfrog> M3aCu1pa: freeflying 乃们俩……
<gfrog> M3aCu1pa: 酷啪啪乃怎么启用蹲坑专用nick了？ lol
<onlylove> gfrog: 乃觉得那俩哪个好
<freeflying> gfrog, 你盛京的房子多少一平
<M3aCu1pa> gfrog: 我的确准备蹲呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 买的时候么？
<jusss> onlylove: 我想上twiiter
<gfrog> freeflying: 4k左右
<jusss> onlylove: 我想看youtube
<onlylove> jusss: 自己跳墙去
<gfrog> M3aCu1pa: @_@
<jusss> onlylove: 没vpn
<onlylove> jusss: ssh不行了？
<jusss> onlylove: 你买个vps,给我个vpn ssh吧
<gfrog> M3aCu1pa: freeflying 收个晶锐肿么样？
<jusss> onlylove: 没免费的ssh
<onlylove> jusss: 我现在居无定所，吃饭都成问题，还他喵的给你vps？
<onlylove> jusss: 那个啥，cjbshell
<onlylove> jusss: 别说现在CJB不成了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 蛋蛋还在上海爽呢啊
<onlylove> 帝都混了这久，建行和招行卡全了……这是儿女双全的节奏么，我连孩他妈在哪还不知道呢
<jusss> onlylove: cjb的ping 不同
<onlylove> jusss: 有很大区别么？能跳不就行了
<onlylove> 喵的，填个表格还问有没有工作居住证，连固定住处都没，工作居住证毛啊
<jusss> onlylove: 你把你上次上的cjb的ip发过来
<onlylove> jusss: 百度一下就是了……
<onlylove> jusss: 你等我翻下，忘了记在哪里了
<freeflying> gfrog, 我没开过，不太知道，这类似的只开了嘉年华和飞度，都不错
<gfrog> freeflying: 飞度现在可一点都不便宜。 lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 看看嘉年华去。
<freeflying> gfrog, yaris便宜
<gfrog> freeflying: 真心接受不了那个外观啊。虽说性能是个小钢炮 lol
<onlylove> jusss: 216.194.70.6
<onlylove> jusss: 大概可能是这个
<freeflying> gfrog, lol
<onlylove> jusss: 不是别抱怨，我确实找不到记在哪里了
<freeflying> gfrog, smart fortwo
<jusss> onlylove: timeout
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？！
<gfrog> freeflying: 有那钱买神标好不好。
<freeflying> gfrog, fiat 500
<onlylove> jusss: 真不好意思，这个地址是对的
<onlylove> http://www.cjb.net/
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ CJB.NET
<onlylove> jusss: 我可以访问
<gfrog> freeflying: fiat？ 啊，没看过。 Italian
<onlylove> jusss: 你不是有gmail么
<freeflying> gfrog, 这个进口的，mini cooper的价格而来
<onlylove> jusss: 自己学GAE啥的
<gfrog> freeflying: @_@ 叔儿……
<freeflying> gfrog, 瑞纳考虑不
<gfrog> freeflying: 棒子车？ 不太了解……
<freeflying> gfrog, 看了下，嘉年华也不便宜了
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，合资车木便宜的，哈哈。
<gfrog> freeflying: 准备弄个小车代步也得不少钱。
<gfrog> freeflying: 不行就弄个大盛京地产车 —— 中华
<freeflying> gfrog, 盛京的话就考虑个靠谱的
<freeflying> gfrog, 新款mondeo不错
<gfrog> freeflying: 等奇骏升级。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 这价格快能入Maruno了
<gfrog> freeflying: Ford的前脸竟然都是这个样儿的。总让我想起阿斯顿马丁
<freeflying> gfrog, mondeo就叫阿斯顿 蒙迪欧
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: nani？！ 阿斯顿是Ford的牌子？
<onlylove> 为毛总是想起Need For Speed里面的车
<gfrog> freeflying: Maruno是啥？ 楼兰？
<gfrog> freeflying: 这车去年火的不的了啊。
<freeflying> gfrog, 其实考虑预算的话，a0里就swift了
<freeflying> gfrog, maruno现在貌似25w
<gfrog> freeflying: swift？ 算了，我目击了一次丫的顶棚被垃圾袋砸瘪，有阴影了。
<freeflying> gfrog, 啥车都一样啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 不至于吧……
 * gfrog 下次找前同事的中华砸砸看， lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 其实你真适合pajero
<gfrog> freeflying: 额，但是不太适合做家庭车吧……
<freeflying> gfrog, 男人的玩具啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 这个，太贵了。还是北京212吧。
<freeflying> gfrog, 211不行
<freeflying> gfrog, http://forum.xitek.com/thread-376213-1-1-2.html
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ {"type"=>"application/octet-stream", 长度=>2.35 kiB}
<onlylove> 那垃圾袋里面装的是砖头吧？
<gfrog_> freeflying: 我擦，新梦丢真漂亮。中毒了……
<gfrog_> eexpress: 神
<freeflying> gfrog_, 要不然咋叫 aston mondeo
<freeflying> gfrog_, 下周陪你去看看，我顺便试驾下 :D
<gfrog_> freeflying: 啧啧。
<gfrog> freeflying: 前脸真心好看啊，擦。为毛之前从来没发现呢……
 * gfrog 得赶快报驾校去。
<freeflying> ca
<freeflying> 又一个没驾照买车的
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 额，看了下梦丢的空间，似乎是偏向运动，后排比较窄。要是全家出游，似乎不如昊锐
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过昊锐外观跟梦丢差了好几条长安街。
<onlylove> gfrog; 乃咋不说差了好几条新干线
<eexpress> 好久没登录gmail。今天一进，opera缺各种按钮文字，firefox至今没打开。
<eexpress> gfrog: momo
<gfrog> eexpress: 乃该挂代理才行。
<psychologe> 有人升了13.10吗
<psychologe> 昨天升了，变化不大，dash速度快了些，
<psychologe> 但有一个问题，用win7虚拟一个wifi热点。在13.04下能正常连接，上网。升了之后，发现能连接，但上不了网了。各位大虾，有没有啥意见？
 * mayli hello
<^k^> 05:06
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:06
<hoxily> ^k^: 机器人早上好.
<^k^> hoxily, 什么是你最喜欢的电影？  07:22 
<hoxily> ^k^: 我不看电影的哦.
<^k^> hoxily, 看更难。  07:22 
<hoxily> ^k^: 啥?
<^k^> hoxily, 没有什么大不了的。  07:27 
<hoxily> ^k^: ^k^ 是个笨笨的机器人.
<^k^> hoxily, 我觉得K是不止于此。  07:28 
<mayli> hoxily: 人集合一
<hoxily> mayli: morning
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-20
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 做了win7和UBUNTU双系统，进不去Ubuntu系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450628 今天做win7和UBUNTU双系统，显示装成功了。但是每次Ubuntu的图标闪过过，显示器就灭了，进程等也不亮了，就感觉好像数据切断了似的。13.10是这样，13.04还是这样。 PS：我是用U盘做的 敬请大神指导！万分感谢！ 统计信息: 发
<^k^> ─> 表于 由 juejiang999 — 2013-10-20 2:00
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 悲剧了，升级13.04到13.10，卡在正在配置libx32asan0上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450643 怎么办？kill掉进程重启，还进得去系统吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 darcy.g — 2013-10-20 7:36
<jusss> 有人吗？
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  09:24 
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 已升级到13.10，目测无问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450649 感觉与04比无明显变化，中文翻译更全了，至少那个注销重启按钮终于变成中文了。刚开始感觉输入法不能切换也找不到ibus设置，找了找原来变成Text endtry来做了。 aaa.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 bpns — 2013-10-20 9:32
<hoxily> jusss: ?
<jusss> hoxily: 好安静呀
<hoxily> jusss: int main[] = { 232,-1065134080,5138447,285147200,50008,(int)printf };
<jusss> hoxily: 我看不懂
<hoxily> jusss: 哪里看不懂?
<hoxily> jusss: 它是定义了一个名字叫 main的 元素类型为 int的数组啊. 并且给出了初始值, 232, -1065134080, ...
<jusss> hoxily: 整个文件就这一句，没main函数
<hoxily|droid> jusss: 那就很神奇了。这段代码能编译运行吗？
<jusss> vc是可以的
<iMadper_nap> jyf: 除了那天的汉庭的, 还有别家的嘛?
<MasterQin> 请教一个关于jabber使用的问题
<MasterQin> 假设我和我的朋友在A、B两个jabber服务器上分别拥有1@A.com和2@B.com两个jabber账号，我在Pidgin软件中登录1@A.com账号，请问怎么和2@B.com这个账号进行聊天呢？网上也没有一个具体方法，讲的都是用GTalk和MSN等进行聊天的方法
<GODDOG> Xchat 真是渣
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  10:41 
<MeaCu1pa> …
<jusss> 为啥软件都只能从google play下，难道他们就没考虑过我们这google play的用户吗？擦
<jusss> firefox chrome for android都这能从play下，还有twitter
<touparx> jusss: 国内各种市场都有的
<October21> jusss: 装GMS
<Jiajie> 一打开shell就在~/
<Jiajie> 一打开shell就在~/doc目录下怎么改回来?
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 怎样把Libreoffice中下载的Firefox的主题提取出来，用于内网？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450651 Screenshot.png 能下载Firefox的主题，为单调的Libreoffice界面增色不少。 想在没有互联网连接的内网上用主题，怎样提取出主题文件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 NetDreamer — 2013-10-20 10:58
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • linux启动过程？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450652 Android BootLoader及两种刷机模式fastboot和recovery http://hi.baidu.com/sangwf/item/e967f90 ... e0f55ba64e Android系统，内核是linux，它的启动过程与linux应该是一样！ 问题： 1.Android启动过程： 通电------>BootLoader------>fastboot模式 (按特殊键)------>recovery模式 (按特殊键)---
<gebjgd> touparx: 你用國內的垃圾市場？
<touparx> gebjgd: 安卓市场还可以，用来防备google play抽风
<gebjgd> touparx: 只用google play
 * jiero 抱抱 imtxc  这不灭的宅男
<touparx> gebjgd: google play主力，安卓市场补充
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu12.04无法搜索到无线 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450653 我刚刚装的双系统，ubuntu的无线连接搜不到任何东西，我没有有线连接，无线网卡博通 BCM4313 802.11b/g LP-PHY Network Adapter 请问下应该怎么办啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 zzz2000zzz — 2013-10-20 11:16
<fivesheep_> gebjgd: yo
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 擦  睡不着了
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 日的
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 最近你幹嘛呢
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 泡到馬子了麼
<fivesheep_> gebjgd: 忙得一塌糊涂.. 哪有时间
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 忙什麼呢？
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 羊總高升了？
<fivesheep_> gebjgd: 高个毛..
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • Android系统平板电脑，怎样启动live usb? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450654 硬件： 1）Android系统平板电脑 2）live usb （SD卡） 问题： 1.进入Android系统后，用什么方法，可以启动live usb (SD卡)？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-20 11:35
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 高毛了？
<fivesheep_> 一打杂的
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 贊
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 羊總打雜了
<fivesheep_> gebjgd: 现在不过来出差了?
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 顯然不去
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 那破地方
<fivesheep_> lol
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 都是機械問題  我們不需要去
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 已經下下個項目了  荷蘭
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 下2個月都在Graz
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 因爲總公司接了個中國的大項目
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 中國人就是有錢
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 超級大的項目
<fivesheep_> gebjgd: 有没有提升你为驻大中华区总代表
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 奧地利和德國人都被震撼了
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 我傻啊
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 傻逼才回去
<fivesheep_> 北京现在什么情况
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 那空氣 那水  那食物  純自殺模式
<fivesheep_> gebjgd: 回去包几个二奶阿
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 不知道
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 想包個東歐的
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 起碼底子好
<gebjgd> XD
<fivesheep_> 我还想娶个东欧的呢. 不过没那机会
<gebjgd> fivesheep_: 美國那麼多東歐移民
<CyrusYzGTt> 爲麼不是簡體， 虽然繁体好看
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 因爲正體
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 哦， 好吧，那就正體。 爲麼不用 篆體 或者 甲骨文 ，神文  仙文
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 因爲你是文盲
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 考慮到你的感受了
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 好吧，既然我是文盲，那我就将所有古籍都销毁，推广簡體
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 快點 等着你銷燬呢
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 我已經將 道德經 連雲宗 版本 銷燬了， 還有 黃道契文
 * jiero 想灭掉 CyrusYzGTt
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 简体有人不习惯
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 每个人的理由总是，我习惯不？然后找理由
<gebjgd> 繼續睡覺
<jiero> gebjgd: 别睡，抱着孩子照相给我一张
<jiero> 花了十多分种修好了。
<onlylove> 饿了，吃饭去
<Nova_> 更新管理器里有Nvidia optimus support的更新，是不是可以删除Bumblebee了？
<iMadper> Nova_: 试试不就知道了.
<Nova_> @iMadper 之前尝试过删除bumblebee 但是删除以后 gnome无法登录。unity登录后只有桌面背景。。无奈又装回来了
<iMadper> Nova_: 那就是不行呗.
<CyrusYzGTt> Nova_§ 等待你的验证
<Nova_> 删除bumblebee有什么要求吗？我执行 aptitude pureg bumblebee  bumblebee-nvidia 然后就悲剧了
<iMadper> Nova_: 没用过nvidia的显卡, 不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> Nova_§ 你漏了删除  prims bbswitch ..
<jiero> iMadper: 终于抽空修了相机了。
<Nova_> CyrusYzGTt  我去试试   没删除过 prims 删除过bbswitch
<DeluxGhost> ubuntu有没有好点的备份方法
<CyrusYzGTt> Nova_§ 还有 VirtualGL
<CyrusYzGTt> Nova_§ 你漏了删除  primus bbswitch ..
<jiero> DeluxGhost: 有好多种，什么是好？
<jiero> DeluxGhost: 关键”好“的定义就不明确
<Nova_> aptitude purge bumblebee  bumblebee-nvidia primus bbswitch VirtualGL ？？
<DeluxGhost> 我是想要把整个系统复制到一个没有互联网的电脑上
<jiero> DeluxGhost: tar？
<DeluxGhost> jiero: tar试过，但是重启就启动不了了
<jiero> DeluxGhost: 我做过，就是tar，直接把装在移动硬盘上debian转移到了一个台式机
<jiero> DeluxGhost: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> DeluxGhost§ 不同硬碟 需要修改 UUID
<Nova_> 试试去。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 需要吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 需要。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cat /etc/fstab 有uuid
<DeluxGhost> 那是怎么回事
<DeluxGhost> 果然有。
 * jiero 怎么做到的。。。
<jiero> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> 转移到 新硬碟 都需要 修改成新硬碟的uuid
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 当时 跟 小叶子 同期在这里 叫 依然 的 妹汁说的
<CyrusYzGTt> 她用 opensuse
<DeluxGhost> 我之前tar解开之后，重启，然后最多能到登陆界面，无法登陆，有时候登录界面也进不去
<jusss> LiuYan: 留言？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  依然。。。
<DeluxGhost> =。=
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你这个都记住了。。。
<LiuYan> jusss: 有人叫我柳岩。。。
<jusss> LiuYan: 你有奶可卖？
<jiero> DeluxGhost: 家目录错了。
<DeluxGhost> 我没备份home
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 如果不分区应该没问题 cc DeluxGhost
<LiuYan> jusss: 可惜我是男的。。。
<jusss> 感觉 柳岩卖奶 是个成语了
<jiero> DeluxGhost: 。。。没家目录登录不报错才怪。。。
<jiero> LiuYan: 男的也没关系啊
<jusss> DeluxGhost: 什么登录？
<jiero> 男女有那么大差异么
<DeluxGhost> jusss: ubuntu登录界面
<LiuYan> jiero: 女的上面产奶，男的下面产奶
<jusss> 女的能有36d那么大
<jusss> DeluxGhost: root登录不就行了
<jiero> LiuYan: 我以为你说女的上面产奶，男的下面喝奶
<LiuYan> jiero: 哈哈，也可以
<jusss> de
<jusss> DeluxGhost: 我一直都是root
<jusss> 整天sudo su的感觉太麻烦了
<jusss> 还是root好
<DeluxGhost> ---
<DeluxGhost> jusss: 也不一定
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 升到ubuntu13.10后wifi问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450657 前两天从ubuntu13.04升到了ubuntu13.10.整体的变化不大，dash的速度快了一些。设置 屏幕 亮度的功能键也正常了。输入法遇到一点小问题，很快解决了。现在还有一个wifi的问题。 我的网卡是Broadcom Corporation BCM4313，在13.04的时候装了网卡专属驱动
<^k^> ─> bcmwl-kernel-source。网卡工作很正常。升级版13.10后，发现wifi能连接，可是上不了网。和这哥们 一样http://asku …
<jusss> DeluxGhost: 难道你把/root也删了？
<DeluxGhost> 没有
<jusss> 那就root登录呗
<jusss> 不用每条指令前面都要加sudo
<iSUSE> 又没有几条指令用到sudo的。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 话说用suse的女的相对比例高些？
<DeluxGhost> jusss: 我又不经常用root
<jusss> iSUSE: wpa_supplicant需要sudo  dhclient dhcpcd需要sudo vi /etc下面的要sudo
<jusss> 装软件 卸载软件都要sudo
<iSUSE> 调整一次就好了。。变动频繁是那般？
<jiero> DeluxGhost:  clonezilla
<jiero> 如果常搞，就用工具
<DeluxGhost> jiero: thx
<jiero> imtxc: 耳机这东西怎么没个wiki做统计？
<DeluxGhost> ..刚才cat fstab的时候居然是在ssh上。。。
<wpah> m
<DeluxGhost> ..
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • ubuntu正式派生版本：Ubuntu for Android？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450659 http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/Ubuntu Ubuntu for Android：在Android手机上运行的Ubuntu 问题： 1.这个ubuntu版本，可以在Android平板电脑上运行么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-20 13:53
<gebjgd> 24年前，月薪80元的王女士，在建行办了"翻百倍"存款业务。银行称，存1000元，24年后可得本息11万元，但必须定期存满24年。国有银行承诺面前，王女士勒紧腰带存了2000元。日前家人去取款，却被告知本息只能给1万。
<DeluxGhost> 。。
<Nova_> 第三次尝试删除 bumblebee 失败。aptitude purge bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia bbswitch virtualgl 后登录gnome 提示 faild to load session gnome  求赐教
<wpah> 我在用arch
<DeluxGhost> 。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 领导都是这样的
<jiero> gebjgd: 那时的领导已经死了
<gebjgd> 国务院参事：百姓会有房住 但不是人人都有住房
<jiero> gebjgd: 对
<jiero> gebjgd: 而且不让住大街
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 明明装的ubuntukylin，怎么成了ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450663 下载了ubuntu的中国版本ubuntukylin，为什么我装好以后发现是ubuntu，不是kylin版的，用wubi在win7上装的双系统，13.10版的 统计信息: 发表于 由 含枫66 — 2013-10-20 14:25
<DeluxGhost> 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 你知道的太多了
<gebjgd> jiero: 非誠勿擾的13號不錯
<gebjgd> jiero: 白美富
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 我不看那个。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 白富美多得是
<gebjgd> jiero: 必須看啊  不然就跟不上國內的路子了
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 嗯。你继续
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 还是别升级了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450665 升级后光标狂闪动，时不时就错误报告，也不知报告啥，用了不到一天，鼠标没了，声音也没了，不得已，退回13.04！看来13.10不是我的菜！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhxh007 — 2013-10-20 15:09
<DeluxGhost> 12.04中
 * jiero 觉得。ubuntu旅程到头了。
<jiero> 现在ubuntu和其他发行版太不一样了。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 你能開始上班了麼
<jiero> gebjgd: 我决定不再上班。
<gebjgd> jiero: 啃老到死？
<jiero> gebjgd: 不是。但是不由别人分班
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu版本与硬件平台关系？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450668 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.3/release/ 上面ubuntu12.04 LTS 下载地址。 支持的硬件平台分别是： 1） i386 2）amd 3）omap (德州仪器) 问题： 1.东芝AT200-T01S 平板，处理器是：OMAP4430双核。(德州仪器) 它可以运行ubuntu12.04 LTS。对否？ 2.为什么
<^k^> ─> 德州仪器平台的ubuntu12.04 LTS，没有ios格式的文件下载？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-20 15:37
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 觉得最无聊的事情是思考吃什么。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 都没人。。。
 * jiero 去洗澡了
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • [吐槽]Mac Book 的控制台真的好丑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450669 因为Ubuntu，才转投Linux/Unix的怀抱，这次换电脑果断入手Mac Book，不想再和Microsoft折腾了。以前在Ubuntu下都会装类似Mac的Dock插件，所以我认为Mac应该不会让我失望。可是我万万没有想到，mac下的控制台好让我失望啊，没有Ubu
<^k^> ─> ntu的好看 2B44DCF1-2E62-4A1B-81A9-1CB1B4C236F9.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href=&q
<imtxc> ==test
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  16:28 
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 更新了有趣细节的 Unity 8 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450670 作为下一代 Unity 的 Unity 8，其目标是在发展理念上与 Ubuntu 设备桌面系统趋于一致。Unity 8 旨在手机、平板，及电脑设备上展现其独到的审美、强大的功能和专业的设计。 Unity 8 已经更新了又一个重要的 release 版本，在这一新版本中，Unity的
<gebjgd> 吊死們 幹嘛呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 想你的女人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 想吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 最近幹嘛呢  win8用的爽麼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你給我的號碼 還沒用呢
<alvin_rxg> 玩 dota2 死了一次机
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不會吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你真是的  買什麼筆記本 直接買個臺式機纔是真的
<alvin_rxg> dota2 loading 半天没反应，就强制关了，结果系统卡了半天一直没反应
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不過你還是不買臺式機更好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你自控能力差
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 破遊戲就能耽誤事情
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: dota2都是熟人好玩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 越南女孩呢
<alvin_rxg> 行行好吧，我除了 dota2 没别的玩了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我推薦你玩三國志2
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 霸王的大陸
<alvin_rxg> 好像是很古老的游戏？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 對 模擬器
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 沒有好玩的遊戲啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 又能隨時隨地玩的
<hoxily> gebjgd: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.watabou.pixeldungeon&hl=zh_CN
<^k^> hoxily ⇪ ti: Pixel Dungeon - Google Play 上的 Andr​​oid 应用
<gebjgd> hoxily: 啥遊戲？
<hoxily> gebjgd: android 上的 rogue like 游戏. 地下城探险
<jiero> gebjgd:  dungeon
<jiero> gebjgd: minecraft
<jiero> gebjgd: 手机不是可以么
<hoxily> gebjgd: 还可以玩 nethack
<hoxily> g
<hoxily> gebjgd: 反下我没通关过
<hoxily> 总是半路上就RIP了
<gebjgd> hoxily: 我喜歡三國類型的
<hoxily> gebjgd: 手机版3国杀?
<gebjgd> hoxily: 不玩三國啥
<gebjgd> hoxily: 不玩三國殺
<gebjgd> hoxily: 所以我到現在一直玩模擬器
<gebjgd> hoxily: android裏放了一堆模擬器遊戲
<hoxily> 你喜欢 日本的3国无双什么?
<gebjgd> hoxily: 不喜歡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的odroid如何
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 現在跑的什麼服務？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 啥都没跑，就一个 tmux + irssi
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: mpd啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 插音箱多好
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没那么多音箱呐
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 浪費了  應該上android 插電視
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 買個很小的音箱 usb 10€
<alvin_rxg> http://code.bulix.org/89lmw1-84745
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我的音箱15块钱买的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 。。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 啥牌子
<alvin_rxg> genius
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的音箱50€買的 用了8年了
<alvin_rxg> 我的用了5年了..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你厲害
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 可惜你的odroid
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 最近全在玩游戏，没码代码。。。代码还都是在 odroid 的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这机器还负责共享 wifi
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 先進
<alvin_rxg> 想编译个 hostapd + 802.11n，debian 这好多错误不知道咋整 :-/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用arch
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没流量
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那還是用debian吧
<jiero> 肚子太饿了。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 越南妹子都新動向麼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 應該買個針孔攝像機
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 平时都不在家
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那就不行了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 早不行了呀。泡妞约会还得她有时间才行呀
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 请教一个13.04升级到13.10出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450673 你好，我用的是lubuntu13.04版本的系统，今天提示升级，我按照要求进行升级，可是当我点击升级按钮后，跳转至“正在下载发布升级工具”，就只有2个文件下载，当这两个文件下载完就弹出一个空白的窗口，然后就自动闪退了，我用的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 她牀上有時間就行
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 要不然就是跟 le crobag 的 chef 说下，我也要去那打工？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 也行
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 边去，她回来都晚上10点多了，我第二天不上课了么……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你身體那麼差？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那我這樣上班的 還要交公糧的怎麼辦
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 8点上课呀，我6点半就要起来了呀。11点就得睡了呀
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你可以晚上8点就交的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不可能
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 8點正給小孩洗澡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 小孩9點鍾入睡
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那就9点开始呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 9點老婆要開始寫論文
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不可能
<imtxc> iMadper: 破那个婆娘公平
<imtxc> iMadper: pingpingping 怎么会出来这么一段………………
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  18:21 
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 买了新台式机单为了玩游戏？
<jiero> imtxc:  各种对比 wiki都应该存在！
<imtxc> jiero: 啥
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • D-link无线路由器，是什么防火墙？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450675 D-link无线路由器 1.是什么系统？ 2.是什么防火墙？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-20 18:28
<gebjgd> jiero: 人家樂意
<gebjgd> jiero: 何況他買的是帶正版win8的 垃圾分辨率的筆記本
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/bXOac
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ image/png
<gebjgd> jiero: 要是我 我就買fullhd的集成顯卡本
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 至於麼  我ssh 掛irc很久了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 浪費了你的odroid
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu13.10 64位 WPS安装后无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450676 ubuntu13.10 64位 WPS安装后无法启动，请问如何解决？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zyfz — 2013-10-20 18:36
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我倒是需要一個odroid鏈接電視玩玩  上android 4
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 發現牆內的很多qq用戶是那麼。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那么？…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 沒什麼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我加了估計有10個linux用戶羣
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有些的還可以  有些的簡直就是慘不忍睹啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 给几个看看
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我下载的是32位的 为什么安装下来是64位的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450677 我下载的是32位的 为什么安装下来是64位的 在window7下安装的 统计信息: 发表于 由 a253179 — 2013-10-20 18:42
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你也用qq?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我都退了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 泡妞当然用qq
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那要去英語羣泡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 笨
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你嫂子就是我在英語羣認識的
<alvin_rxg> 什么是英语群？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是qq羣裏的 聊英語的羣
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 和一堆中國人聊英文
<^k^> alvin_rxg: define:英语群？ |英语|交流群，大家在群里都用|英语|交流，中文和不文明用语都是禁止的。成员最好20 到30岁之间，方便有共同语言。中学生党聊天有点代沟，不好意思。有兴趣. ----7-31.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 2003年的時候發現的
<alvin_rxg> 那是不是我该加个聊德语的…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 十年前了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我看行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哦對了  g+上有個妹子不錯
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 要麼？
<alvin_rxg> 又不在德国的，要来干嘛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我老婆以前也不在
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 勾引過來啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 笨
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你是北京土豪，当然能把她勾引过来啦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 屁
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 她家比我家有錢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 所以门当户对嘛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 扯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: g+上的那姑娘是富二代
<jiero> gebjgd: 扯
<jiero> gebjgd:  富二代还是微薄
<jiero> lol
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 谁呢，你说的是maya么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你審美好差
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: maya太普通了
<alvin_rxg> maya 工科女，能好到哪去…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那我給你看個我的同學
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 等
<gebjgd> 也是工科女  現在荷蘭
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 日  開心網登不上去了 換fb
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/164734_10150374750405103_1103236_n.jpg
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看看
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 美女
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我們班的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 可惜比你大 也已經結婚了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这么说来也是毕业了咯？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 她早就畢業了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 人家是高手
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 全獎去的荷蘭
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 工科女生漂亮的是不多 但是不是沒有
<hoxily> l
<hoxily> ...
<gebjgd> hoxily: 你種麼了
<hoxily> gebjgd: tmux Ctrl-D 关掉窗口后, 习惯性按下 l 查看当前目录文件列表
<gebjgd> hoxily: 不用tmux
<hoxily> gebjgd: alias l='ls --color=auto -la'
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 请问 gnome 3 能够在桌面上随意涂鸦吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450679 在 gnome 2 时代，用 compiz 的 annotate功能，可以在桌面任意涂鸦，随意画线，圈圈点点，上课特别有用。 视频例子参见 http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid ... 1899057531 共享目录 TeX 里的 “TexLive 2013 demo.mp4” Gnome 3 的时代，如何实现类似
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 新手求助－－fvwm-crystal重启和关闭电脑无反应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450680 是不是因为权限问题，经常会遇到这种问题，软件软件或命令无反应，但在终端下sudo又可以运行，要怎么破？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ice-06 — 2013-10-20 20:02
<zhangwei> 这里人真不少
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求小小输入法下载链接，官网一直下载报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450681 求个第三方链接，或者网盘的下载链接； 感恩 统计信息: 发表于 由 code33 — 2013-10-20 20:21
<zhangwei> 咋没人说话呢
<gebjgd> zhangwei: 說什麼
<gebjgd> zhangwei: 聊什麼
 * gebjgd 準備睡午覺去
<zhangwei> 午觉？
<zhangwei> 什么时区的
<gebjgd> zhangwei: 你猜
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • win8 下硬盘安装ubuntu，用grub无法启动win8，怎么破？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450682 win8 下硬盘安装ubuntu，用grub无法启动win8，怎么破？ grub里面有win8选项但是进不了 只能通过pe系统进win8。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dylanbass — 2013-10-20 20:46
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<alvin_rxg> 取舊帖 timeout
<mouser_whit> sed  's/^.*"WD":"//' /tmp/current | sed 's/",".*$//' 求这条命令怎么理解
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 升级至13.10后 系统设置 无法打开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450687 升级到13.10以后 原本是可以打开 系统设置的。但是用了tweak的清道夫之后 。系统设置就不能正常打开了。 而且窗口会不停的跳动。 请问应该如何处理？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 odmmbo — 2013-10-20 22:38
<jackness> iMadper, 能给个windows
<jackness> iMadper, 7 旗舰版 碎片
<iMadper> jackness: stfw
<jackness> iMadper,  windows
<iMadper> jackness: stfw
<jackness> iMadper, windows  7 sp1 旗舰版 64为的下载地址吗
<iMadper> jackness: 自己去网上搜呀!
<jackness> iMadper, 你有吗 我怕不是官方的
<iMadper> jackness: 我没有
<callmepeanut> 可以核对MD5
<iMadper> jackness: 官方的, 有毛用? 你要花钱买序列号?
<jackness> iMadper, 很便宜 只要几块钱
<iMadper> jackness: 那我估计, 微软官网就有
<hoxily> jackness: 几块钱的win7序列号?
<hoxily> jackness: 怎么做到的?
<jackness> hoxily, taobao
<jackness> hoxily,直接4块钱吧  在线激活
<psychologe> 哈哈
<psychologe> 大家伙都好啊
<psychologe> 遇到问题了，有人在么？吱一声啊！
<\q> iMadper: 12000左右，这款服务器你看怎么样 http://detail.zol.com.cn/server/index356101.shtml
<^k^> \q ... ⇪ 【戴尔PowerEdge R710 Xeon E5620/4GB/1TB】报价_参数_图片_论坛_DELL PowerEdge R710(Xeon E5620/4GB/1TB)戴尔服务器报价-ZOL中关村在线
<\q> happyaron:
<hoxily> psychologe: 吱~~~
<psychologe> hoxily, 升13.10了吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad @赖宝：房价油价看病就诊爱贵不贵，食品药品安全问题呸呸呸呸，空气交通办证救灾全无所谓，先让百姓喝上便宜咖啡。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad 這是又怎麼了？
<gebjgd> @热点话题榜：HR问我从事过什么工作，我说我一直在做网络传媒，针对新闻热点等信息进行推广，曾多次参与上千人甚至上万人的大型项目，偶尔还与明星政要进行合作。被录取之后，其他面试者一脸敬畏地问我到底做过什么，我悄悄告诉他们：转发微博。
<hoxily> psy,我用archlinux
<gebjgd> knownbad: ofan 鳳姐真的長居米國了？
<knownbad> 哪个？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 羅玉鳳
<knownbad> 哦，你的偶像？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 對 我的嘔像
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你的愛
<knownbad> 还好，枕头盖了头可能身材还可以。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我擦
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老屁眼 神威無敵
<knownbad> 反正我要求又不高。
<knownbad> 去健身房
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 央視 星巴克 ？
<^k^> 05:07
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 話説， dolc 有啥好看的嗎？爲啥我周圍有些人說平時會看看 dolc 的？
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:07
<ibodi> 13.10 你升级了吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-13
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu下有没有像UltraISO这样的软件?我想制作启动盘. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464790 由于我一向是用ubuntu来引win7,而现在win7无法启动,也不想浪费时间去思考什么修复引导之类,我是双硬盘, ,,,总之嘛,问题较复杂,我直接说好了,我希望能够重装win7,所以我得先拥有一个
<^k^>  ─> win pe的启动盘, 请问在ubuntu有没有类似UltraISO这样的软件呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 qtiewnil — 2014-10-13 6:58
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jusss> 早上好
<jusss> roylez: 起这么早呀
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/31225.html 分辨高富帅和屌丝 : 下楼时,从按电梯楼层就能分辨出高富帅和屌丝,屌丝按一层,高富帅都是地下。
<guaer> 很安静。
 * guaer 晕倒
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2qDuIVMxcAAEAWDcMCYwAALrOwLE0VQAAQBw900.jpg 露出牙后竟然是如此销魂
<erylei> 14.04 默认桌面是 Unity 还是 gnome ?
<guaer> Unity
<erylei> 谢谢
<erylei> 喜欢gnome3
<maplebeats> 喜欢windows
<jusss> 在用windows 7
 * guaer faint
<erylei> 经常晕倒 可能是因为贫血
<erylei> 有人用过 Ubuntu Kylin 嘛？
<jusss> 一行的答案就能解决问题，postfix频道的人说了9行不给你答案的原因，blablala
<jusss> 真墨守陈规
<iMadper> qiao: 早. wangli: 早.
<wangli> iMadper, 拜真土豪
<iMadper> wangli: ... ...
<qiao> iMadper: 拜真土豪
<iMadper> qiao: 帽帽招hr实习生呢?
<qiao> iMadper: 有吗？ 不知道。。
<iMadper> qiao: 哦.
<iMadper> qiao: 帽帽现在的remote岗位真诱人啊
<qiao> iMadper: 没有看到这个月的招聘信息。。
<qiao> iMadper: 能力不够么。。
<iMadper> qiao: 土豪还不transfer过去?
<wangli> iMadper, remote岗位在那里
<iMadper> wangli: 不告诉你
<wangli> iMadper, 啊。
<iMadper> wangli: 请我吃麻婆豆腐盖饭, 我就告诉你
<iMadper> wangli: 不, 我要芝麻鸡
 * iMadper 好久没吃芝麻鸡了...
<wangli> iMadper, 这么高档的食材   你下手真狠
<wangli> iMadper, 行，答应你
<iMadper> wangli: 那是自然. 我是个有生活品味得人
<iMadper> wangli: 好, 等我给你找jd
<jiero> 。
<sasa> www.solidot.org
<sasa> http://www.solidot.org
<roylez> freeflying: http://jandan.net/2014/10/13/prize-winners.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 诺奖得主轶事：携金牌登机，被机场工作人员盘问
<roylez> freeflying: 我这辈子绝不会自己没事找事去美国旅游
<onlylove> jiero: 你能访问solidot不
<jiero> onlylove:  能。
<onlylove> jiero: 我大概不小心点多了，重置了
<jiero> onlylove: 但是坏了 -是 在vps可以
<onlylove> jiero: 半羽这是要作甚的节奏
<onlylove> jiero: vps可以和国内不能上不是一个节奏吗
<jiero> onlylove:  其实，更像是服务器垮了
<onlylove> jiero: 我也这么觉得……
<iMadper> wangli: http://jobs.redhat.com/jobs/descriptions/associate-software-engineer-job-3-4786738
<^k^> ⇪ t: Associate Software Engineer job - at Red Hat
<iMadper> wangli: any city.  remote: yes
<iMadper> wangli: 助理软件工程师啊
<iMadper> wangli: 看的我都想投了
<wangli> iMadper, 赶紧投啊
<iMadper> wangli: 要两年python经验啊
<wangli> iMadper, 估计就是每天帮助整理一些patch
<iMadper> wangli: 不, 全球remote的岗位, 其实是很重要的岗位的
<iMadper> wangli: 不然直接在米国招就好了
<wangli> iMadper, 我来仔细瞅瞅
<jusss> roylez: 诺贝尔的金牌果然没fields的金牌好使，人家二战时，还能用fields换张船票呢
<slucx> 早上好
<O0XX> iMadper: 为啥我这ac就比company好用呢
<O0XX> iMadper: 你的company配置我看看
<iMadper> O0XX: 一会儿
<slucx> iMadper: 请教一个问题，我用U盘启动一个Linux，然后咋通过其他的ISO文件安装其他的linux
<slucx> iMadper: 要用ISO自带的安装程序
<iMadper> slucx: mount上去之后chroot过去
<iMadper> slucx: 然后执行iso里面的自带的安装程序.
<iMadper> slucx: 不谢.
<onlylove> jiero: 我觉得solidot这下是惹麻烦了
<slucx> iMadper: 试试，谢
<onlylove> fuck firefox！自己的脚本把自己搞死了！
<adam8157> yunfan: 今晚的飞机
<onlylove> newtab.js！
<jiero> onlylove:  噢。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 环球旅行再次开幕？
<jusss> O0XX: 昨晚那个你发的postfix hook链接貌似不行呀，/etc/aliases
<jusss> O0XX: 直接在里面| script.sh之类的直接就收不到邮件，脚本也没执行。。。
<jusss> O0XX: 去postfix频道问了，死活不给答案，给了一些链接，链接里有没有一个直接写列子的
<jusss> 一行的答案却用了9行来说我不告诉你，擦擦擦擦
<jusss> 直接写出来不久行了，就一行呀，
<jusss> 看人家ahk多好，多少行都直接给你写出来
<tryit> iMadper, 之前内核中的struct subsystem被取消的，有替代的数据结构吗？
<iMadper> tryit: 不知道啊 这得问 adam_magic_pack
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 请教
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 啥subsystem
<O0XX> iMadper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8549863/
<freeflying> iMadper: 好久不跑，都快废了，早上撸了9km，用了一个小时
<O0XX> freeflying: 肾功能真好
<freeflying> O0XX: 啧啧
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 肾功能真好
<iMadper> freeflying: 主要是天气不好, 我也好久没跑了
<jiero> 。你们都是神力啊。我跑了2公里就不跑了。
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: http://blog.djmnet.org/2013/01/14/from-novice-to-master-and-back-again/
<^k^> ⇪ t: From Novice to Master, and Back Again | D-Mac's Stuff
<jiero> 嗯嗯。我还是懒
<freeflying> O0XX: iMadper openmp是不是在amr多核上更有优势呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 说不好, 感觉问题出在io上了.
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, struct subsystem
<freeflying> iMadper: 什么IO上
<freeflying> O0XX: 下周一下午在百度搞个arm server workshop, 过来不
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0705.0/1282.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: Linux-Kernel Archive: [PATCH 5/5] remove "struct subsystem" as it is no longer needed
<iMadper> freeflying: 卡openmp来做文件索引, 反而更慢了... 估计是因为污染了io的cache
<O0XX> freeflying: 不去，我出差了，而且不想见以前的老板
<O0XX> freeflying: 系统不？
<O0XX> freeflying: 系统部？
<freeflying> O0XX: ARM组织的，我代表我司去打酱油，具体不清楚
<freeflying> O0XX: 不过你出差了
<O0XX> freeflying: 然
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 咋不说话 看到了没?
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 蛋蛋壕
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B00KDRNYO4/
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ err: no title
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 壕猴总
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 知道
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 触摸的不如按键翻页爽
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: http://www.zhihu.com/question/20764819
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ Kindle 5 和 Kindle Touch / Paperwhite 哪个阅读体验更好？ - 知乎
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 我Kindle Touch用着挺爽的
<freeflying> roylez: ipad air
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 买新不买旧
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 因为你是 单蛋人
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 分不清电子书和平板的壕一边儿去
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 单蛋？
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 我又不是希特勒
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 其实K3可以换屏，大约200。。。跟买个K3差不多价了
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 新的Kindle屏幕还是有改进的
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 反正我不在乎那么多其他的
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 嘚瑟吧你就
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 我自己倾向KPW2, 有很多场景是光线不足的
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 光线不足别跟自己狗眼过不去
<O0XX> iMadper: https://github.com/syohex/emacs-ac-capf/blob/master/ac-capf.el
<onlylove> jiero: 我琢磨了半天，估计是我公司网络的问题
<^k^> ⇪ ti: emacs-ac-capf/ac-capf.el at master · syohex/emacs-ac-capf · GitHub
<freeflying> roylez: 和retina屏比, eink优势不大
<roylez> freeflying: 笔记本retina屏就好
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 非eink重度使用者说这种话没可信度
<freeflying> roylez: 笔记本上早就是高清屏了
<adam_magic_pack> eink的优势又不是ppi
<O0XX> iMadper: 把你erc的配置给我看看
<O0XX> iMadper: 我准备启用erc了
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<iMadper> O0XX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8549940/   我的erc都是历史遗留代码
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: eink要是能有高ppi就好了, 比如sony或者kobo那2款就很赞. 看书还是eink好啊
 * adam_magic_pack 刚想黑, 结果猴总又上来了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 14 在登陆界面 键盘鼠标动不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464791 新手不怎么懂 求大神指导怎么修复 统计信息: 发表于 由 gneham — 2014-10-13 11:04
 * jiero 果然是变态啊，又出去乱花钱么。禁止！
<jiero> 果然，还是想吃自助餐。。。为啥呢。
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你丫又黑我啥啊
<jiero> freeflying: 没来得及啊。
<jiero> freeflying adam_magic_pack  那个晒单词量的，你们真的做到了10000以上啊！我纯靠猜的
 * jiero 也就认识前面20个。
<freeflying> jiero: 都是蒙啊
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。我需要蒙对1半以上才能达到你们的级别。。。
<onlylove> 你们一万以上的单词量，做啥用的
<iMadper> onlylove: 放朋友圈炫耀一下啊, 我才得分8k, 就没办法炫耀了..
 * huntxu 表示只有9k
<thanatos_> 请问一下，irssi如何使用ssl?
 * onlylove 不知道自己有多少K，反正CET-6一次过
 * iMadper 是cet-4都没参加过的渣渣. 毕竟不是强制要求了
<huntxu> iMadper: 不是强制要求，也得为找工作考虑吧
<iMadper> huntxu: 工作更不要求了吧? 除非国企?
<huntxu> iMadper: 不一定啊，很多HR都只会看CET
<huntxu> iMadper: 其实英语比你还烂
<iMadper> huntxu: ... ...
<iMadper> huntxu: 比我还烂不可能. 我几乎就是不会. 文档我都是看中文和日文的.
<huntxu> iMadper: 当然你这种一毕业就进大公司的
<onlylove> iMadper: 不不不，有可能
<iMadper> huntxu: 然后拿着全市最低工资饿死了, 是吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 擦，company居然是强制要求GNU协议贡献的
 * adam_magic_pack 每天的routine就是锻炼和背单词
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦草, 我用的simple bsd
<O0XX> iMadper: 这货是准备进emacs的mainline啊
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 背单词没毛线用，你又不考GRE
<iMadper> O0XX: 进mainline好啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 最好我的插件也能一块儿进mainline
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 不带字幕看Real time with Bill Maher, 我很满足
<iMadper> O0XX: 然后我就在简历上面写 emacs developer
<onlylove> http://s3.51cto.com/wyfs02/M00/4C/50/wKioL1Q7QkrDXPpJAABlFBJnbRw092.jpg
<iMadper> O0XX: 算了 emacs contributor 好了
<onlylove> 每次看到这张图就想嘲笑emacs
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 那直接看就好啊，背单词估计没什么帮助吧
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 很有帮助
 * huntxu 表示只有初中背过单词。。。
<onlylove> http://s5.51cto.com/wyfs02/M02/4C/50/wKioL1Q7QkqjAxYkAACPXi_0cog258.jpg
<O0XX> iMadper: company的作者貌似就是robe的作者
<iMadper> O0XX: 是的.
<iMadper> O0XX: dxxxxx
<iMadper> O0XX: 那个人挺好的, 各种issue回复很快
<iMadper> O0XX: 但是robe的补全真是... ...
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 乃这是要移民的节奏啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 乃这是要移民的节奏啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 没钱移民
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 匈牙利, 买25w欧元国债直接全家移民, 五年后25w欧还给你, 但是没利息.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我没有那么多钱啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 贷款移民啊. 然后你都过去了, 还需要还中国的贷款?!
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 乃这是要移民的节奏啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 而且只对说英语的共和国感兴趣
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 共和国???
<onlylove> iMadper: USA
<onlylove> iMadper: UK
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 伊丽莎白去世之前都不考虑CA和AU
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ...
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 中华人民共和国?
<onlylove> iMadper: 这个不讲英文
<iMadper> onlylove: 美国那个不叫联邦? lol~
<onlylove> iMadper: USA是讲英文的
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: UK不行, 伊丽莎白死了都改不了
<O0XX> iMadper: 你应该把你的那个插件推给作者
<O0XX> iMadper: 看看能不能合进去
<iMadper> O0XX: 现在还有问题呢
<O0XX> iMadper: 还有，你的配置都给我看看
<iMadper> O0XX: 等我push上github
<jusss> 去法国吧
<jusss> 不用说英语
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 你中文都看不懂, 就别说法语了....
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: Je suis un homme
<huntxu> I have a pen还没学会
<onlylove> http://blog.jobbole.com/78285/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 为什么我停止阅读/收听/观看新闻了 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 他们那大楼叫啥来着？
<iMadper> O0XX: http://jobs.redhat.com/jobs/descriptions/ceph-core-storage-developer-job-5-4728920  乃快去投啊
<^k^> ⇪ t: Ceph Core Storage Developer job - at Red Hat
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 什么大楼?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 9honey那个
<adam_magic_pack> .....
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX:  北京市西城区华远北街2号通港大厦三层311-312室
 * adam_magic_pack brb
<jackness> iMadper, 你在啊 我相似你了
<jackness> 我想死你了
<iMadper> jackness: 别...
 * O0XX 基情暴露
<jackness> iMadper，现在罗聊是不是很多啊
<iMadper> jackness: ... ...
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 等下坐公交车去吧
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 为啥?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 都行，地铁也行
<freeflying> iMadper: iOS自带得客户端居然不能删除邮件
<O0XX> iMadper: company和yas是不是能无缝配置？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 我看看路线 吃完饭回来我打电话问问他们财务在不在, 然后再过去
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: .
<iMadper> O0XX: 乃自己过来看嘛
<iMadper> freeflying: 好像是
<O0XX> iMadper: 你那个是配了个新函数绑在tab上
<O0XX> iMadper: 我是说能不能自动配置
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: O0XX lunch?
<iMadper> O0XX: 能, 不用那个函数也行
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 去哪？
<adam_magic_pack> 我BM, 呵呵谷真腻了
<freeflying> iMadper: 只能move 到Trash里去，多脑残设计啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知道有啥好的邮件客户端
<freeflying> iMadper: mailbox
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 公交和地铁都是转两次....
<roylez> freeflying: +1
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: iMadper 呲饭不啦?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我现在就能站起来, 问题是你们什么时候走
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 。。。
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 你们俩去吧
 * jackness 宝宝
 * jackness 被被
<jackness> freeflying, 你在哪家公司上班啊？
<freeflying> jackness: 无业啊，你有介绍的妈
<jackness> freeflying, 我考 我也没国内哦工作
<jackness> 我也没工作
<roylez> jackness: 狒狒说的你也信？
<freeflying> roylez: 靠
<freeflying> roylez: 刚刚pm你了，看看
<jackness> roylez, 他是菲菲吗？
<roylez> jackness: 说了是狒狒啊
<roylez> freeflying: 早回你了，你自己掉线
<jackness> 他是大猩猩啊
<jackness> 我以为是机器人呢
<jackness> roylez, 你是做什么工作的？
<roylez> jackness: 家里蹲，啃老族
<jackness> 我靠，跟我一样
<jackness> 我等着iMadper明年内推我进红帽子呢
<freeflying> jackness: 那你没戏了，他都不在帽帽了
<freeflying> lol
<jackness> freeflying, 为什么啊？
<jackness> 说好的内推呢？
<freeflying> jackness: 人往高处走啊
<jackness> freeflying, 一万多一个月啊
<jackness> freeflying, 还往高处走
<kandu> jackness: 美刀?
<huntxu> roylez: 拆二代新房下来了没
<jackness> kandu, 我说人民币
<kandu> jackness: ..
<jackness> kandu, 我就想进红帽子，一万多一个月 我觉得足够我生活了
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/model/NX.MPRAA.005   这款 400刀左右都可以拿下
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 话说这个要缴税么
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ Acer | Acer Chromebook | Chromebook 13 CB5-311-T677 | Overview 价格:
<roylez> huntxu: 你才是拆二代，你祖宗八代都是拆二代
 * O0XX 说实话这个也不容易...^^^
 * O0XX 祖宗八代流离失所
<yunfan> roylez: 什么拆2代
<roylez> yunfan: 我不知道啊
<roylez> yunfan: 拆台的拆
<yunfan> roylez: 不知道你扯个毛线 也许是拆呐的拆呢
<huntxu> 拆房子的拆啊
<huntxu> roylez: 你应该买kindle voyage了啊
<roylez> huntxu: 那是卢瑟买的
<yunfan> huntxu: 拆房子那是俗人的叫法 正确的名字叫 GDP
<yunfan> roylez: 买kindle本身就是loser
<roylez> yunfan: 滚
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  12:38
<imtxc> 早啊
<roylez> imtxc: 你早饭吃过啦？
<imtxc> roylez: 对啊
<yunfan> roylez: 难道不是 还不如个千元平板 只能在图书馆里偏偏来旁听上进的初中生
<roylez> imtxc: 那赶紧去刷牙
<iMadper> O0XX: 怎么样, 俺的配置
 * iMadper 怎么不开心
<O0XX> iMadper: soso
 * iMadper 摩擦摩擦
<O0XX> iMadper: 你需要滑板鞋
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 应该要
 * iMadper 是魔鬼的步伐, 是魔鬼的步伐, 是魔鬼的步伐
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 德国的vat好像也是15-20%之间 tmd
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 不过可以接受
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 准备出发吧...到那边都快2点了
<yunfan> 超过 30% 通知我 adam_magic_pack
<iMadper> O0XX: 乃不开会了?
<O0XX> iMadper: 几点？
<iMadper> O0XX: lenovo那个
<iMadper> O0XX: 谁tm知道几点...
<onlylove> jackness: 你别听他们瞎扯， roylez都是歪果仁了
<O0XX> iMadper: 哦，我跟sean说一声吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 你说道了要害 roylez 这个白澳分子
<roylez> onlylove: 你跟 单蛋人 都不是好人
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41427
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | ChromeOS将不支持外置储存设备的ext2/3/4文件系统
<onlylove> google真蛋疼，遇到麻烦就不支持
 * O0XX 单蛋人
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 这么早? 我准备就不回来了
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 等一点钟我打电话给他们
<yunfan> onlylove: chromeos马上全面支持android了 你还怕没有第三方应用？
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 我得估计..
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: .
<onlylove> yunfan: 你看内容么，不是第三方应用的问题，是外置存储的ext文件系统
<onlylove> yunfan: 比方说你的移动硬盘是ext4的，然后人不认
<iMadper> 自己装linux好了.
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 备忘而已
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 你都不知道那儿有没有卖?
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 悦姐好棒
<kandu> jackness: 我就随便问问，给我2000一月就够我生活了 XD
<O0XX> iMadper: https://github.com/Sarcasm/irony-mode
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Sarcasm/irony-mode · GitHub
<iMadper> O0XX: 我用不到貌似
<O0XX> iMadper: c++专用 mode
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 少侠你来啦!!
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 嗯？
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 蛋儿哥哥好啊
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 你辅修ENG都那么厉害啊
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 妈蛋
<iMadper> O0XX: 用不到啊.
<maplebeats> 求包养
 * maplebeats 求包养
<iMadper> O0XX: 我是不会写c++的智障儿童. 我的智商, 不足以学c++
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 。。。你才辅修。
<maplebeats> iMadper: 你会写c艹吧
<iMadper> maplebeats: 真不会... ...
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 我要碎觉了，起床再说。。。
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 不是主修西语么?
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: ......
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 我去大悦城吃汉堡王
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 这是哪跟哪啊
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 我是英专毕业！
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 走啦
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 嗷, 睡吧
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 打电话去
 * onlylove 看当当 PMP P到马腿上
<xmasdev> fcitx忽然在firefox下输入框不跟随了。。怎么办？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 求毛包养，先把企鹅的协议给我搞明白
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 英文怎么学
<maplebeats> Destine: 大神，求手把手脸对脸实习英文
<maplebeats> s/实习/教学/g
<jiero> maplebeats:  每天和别人对话就行了
<jiero> maplebeats:  看当当就是每天吹水 -
<jiero> maplebeats:  看美剧，不用字母
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 我每周的routine是, 一次打球一次游泳五天俯卧撑和健腹轮, 7天背单词, 3天和美国人对话一共一个半小时
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  。。。背单词的日子还在持续啊。
<adam_magic_pack> 第 32 天打卡日记：
<adam_magic_pack> 学习了 200 个单词
 * jiero 不知道多少年都没有单词量的进步了  - 英文单词量巅峰时期可达8000！
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 每天学习200个？
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 里头有新有旧
<maplebeats> 我还是太弱了
<iMadper> O0XX: 没有啊
<iMadper> O0XX: http://www.10010.com/goodsdetail/981409166950.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 魅族 MX4（16G）报价、参数、图片，联通智能3G合约手机—中国联通网上营业厅
<maplebeats> 根本坚持不下来
<jiero> maplebeats:  回头看你的高中课本。
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 一般是50-60个新词
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 也只有你这种超常记忆力的家伙才能做到。。。
 * jiero 30天只能记住200个单词。。。
<maplebeats> 每天这么多个啊
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 你不加班么
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 你不干活么
<jiero> maplebeats: 当当是上课就听一边就完事的高材生。。。
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 又不是上班时间
<jiero> maplebeats: 你不用和他比
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 你一天上班多久
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: http://www.10010.com/goodsdetail/111409166949.html  老用户办理
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 魅族 MX4（16G）报价、参数、图片，联通智能3G合约手机—中国联通网上营业厅 价格:×1
<maplebeats> jiero: 好烦啊，我不想在国内上班
<iMadper> O0XX: adam_magic_pack: 赞
<jiero> maplebeats: 我不上班
<jiero> maplebeats: 不要跟我说
<slucx> iMadper: adam_magic_pack kill -9 都杀不掉的进程咋整？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 关机
<slucx> lol
<jiero> maplebeats:  你可以去外贸企业玩几个月，每天都学英语也可以
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 求指导
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 无比羡慕联通的合约
<slucx> 我在格式化U盘，估计U盘有问题了，然后就结束不了了
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 你也可以用联通啊
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 不想换号, 不想忍受联通的服务
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你自己不用啊
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  13:18
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: ?
<iMadper> slucx: 什么进程啊?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你现在去买一个, 你就有联通套餐了啊
<slucx> mkfs or fdisk这类的
<jusss> slucx: root
<iMadper> slucx: io在忙吧.
<iMadper> slucx: 都杀的死.
<slucx> iMadper: 是
<slucx> 杀不死
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 啥? 不想用联通的号啊, 只是羡慕丰富划算的合约机而已
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 昂.
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 电信
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 更不想
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 等我再用用这个手机. 实在不行了再说
<slucx> iMadper: IO
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 拆开, 掰一下, 妥妥的
<slucx> iMadper: IO 读写中可以杀死？
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 别闹.
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: bash有直接向端口写字符的指令吗？
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: iMadper 窗户仍出去也是妥妥的
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: > `tty`
<slucx> echo
<slucx> write
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: echo hello > /dev/tty
<iMadper> 端口, 难
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 写socket
<slucx> 你说的是字符
<slucx> 字符设备才行
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 你想好要bash指令还是socket再问
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 阿当，mkfs杀不死啊，现在还在那呢
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 写socket的bash指令，这样就对了，:)
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 等呗
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 估计U盘出问题了，格不了
<onlylove> slucx: 把优盘拔掉
<slucx> lol
<onlylove> slucx: 死脑筋
<onlylove> maplebeats: 在哪上班差不太多
<slucx> U盘无法格式化怎么破？
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: question 2, 用管道符|传过来的信息，需要有多个指令获取这个信息，怎么写？不用重定向到某文件
<slucx> 管道还能干这？
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 淘宝说我的旧手机只值100块 http://2.taobao.com/recycle/
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://2.taobao.com/recycle/ -- unhandled responsein get body
<adam_magic_pack> http://2.taobao.com/recycle/index.htm?spm=2007.7085889.10.4.R5gXMW
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 回收平台-淘宝二手
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ...
<slucx> 不少了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我的2800... 但是, 没有弯的这个选项...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 估计选了就1000了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 淘宝不歧视性取向
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 所以人家肯回收你的手机
<adam_magic_pack> 移动有个华为荣耀6算下来1500的deal
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 值. 但是我还是喜欢mx4
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 可惜荣耀六不支持wcdma
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 哦, 不能出国是吧
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: .
<slucx> U盘可读可写，但是格不了
<slucx> 分区也删除不了
<iMadper> slucx: 可能硬件坏了.
<slucx> 上面做过引导
<slucx> 但是读写都正常的
<onlylove> slucx: 找个windows格式化一下试试
<slucx> onlylove: 不行
<onlylove> slucx: 那大概是坏了？
<jusss> slucx: fdisk直接覆盖分区表
<jiero> adam_magic_pack 这里有没有性取向不明朗的？
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: ä½ 
<iMadper> jiero: ä½ 
<jusss> jiero: ä½ 
<jiero> adam_magic_pack iMadper 切，你们都有可能性好不
<iMadper> jiero: 我没可能.
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 我没可能.
<jiero> iMadper adam_magic_pack 。。。 这么男人啊
<slucx> 一般说没可能的往往有最有可能
<adam_magic_pack> 没有魔法, 只好man一些
 * jiero 多么想要成为超人
<iMadper> 不是富二代, 只好自己man一些
<jiero> iMadper adam_magic_pack  ... 你们两个
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 刚才出去了
<tryit> 以后得多看看kml
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 如何啓用 gnome 桌面？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464794 已經安裝了 幾百兆大小的gnome，但不知道如何啓用之，求助。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Fox Cheung — 2014-10-13 12:32
<jusss> tryit: kind of make love ?
<slucx> U盘慢速闪烁
<jusss> slucx: 直接覆盖分区表呀
<tryit> jusss, kernel mailing list
<slucx> jusss: 就是操作不了分区表好不
<jusss> slucx: fdisk进不去？还是覆盖分区表提示什么错误？你得说明白呀
<slucx> lol
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 总之看那个patch, 学着别人用kset替代呗
 * slucx 为什么一般笔记本BIOS都不做SD卡启动？
 * adam_magic_pack 闪人, 办事儿去
<iMadper> slucx: 有啊
<jusss> iMadper: asus的木有
<O0XX> iMadper: 我预约国会山了啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞.
<O0XX> iMadper: 几点，9点？
<iMadper> O0XX: 熊.
<slucx> iMadper: SD卡启动不了
<freeflying> O0XX: senator bai
<O0XX> freeflying: ..
<slucx> 读写正常，但是分区表动不了，咋回事？
<erylei> reboot
<onlylove> 别人都嫌显示器不够长，为啥我觉得不够宽……
<slucx> U盘里的文件有root权限都删不了！！！
<slucx> 莫非真坏了
<roylez> slucx: 如果只是跟root权限过不去，肯定不是坏了
<slucx> roylez: 所有权限都删不了
<slucx> 分区表也动不了了
<roylez> slucx: 请火速汇款升级人品
<slucx> lol
<slucx> roylez: 我看看这些不能删的文件是不是可以读
<jzp113> hi
<^k^> jzp113:点点点.  14:12
<jzp113> 大家好啊
<^k^> jzp113:点点点.  14:12
<slucx> 可读
<slucx> 但是感觉写的很慢
<slucx>  Read-only file system
<jiero> onlylove:  因为你不是程序员
<freeflying> iMadper: OS X咋还不升级啊，好期望hand over
<jzp113> 哎哎
<jzp113> 买不起mac
<jzp113> 我们室友买得起mac 不会用
<jzp113> 安装了个w7的系统
<tenzu> OSX最好这个月升级, 因为目前我还有很多流量, 嗯嗯
<iMadper> 现在的编程语言, 基本大家都不会遵守80个字符的规定了. 所以想要分屏, 还是得要21:9的带鱼屏.
<jusss> 80x25
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 请问Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS 可以放在U盘上使用吗? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464795 请问Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS 可以放在U盘上使用吗?我不想再机子上安装,只想放在U盘上用。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2014-10-13 14:20
<jusss> slucx: 都只读文件系统了，还能写呀，那一定是坏了
<jusss> slucx: 赶快扔了
<slucx> 没钱买
<iMadper> O0XX: 有衣服发嘛?
<jusss> slucx: fdisk进去覆盖分区表，提示什么呀，都没有提示吗“
<jusss> slucx: 你mkfs时也没提示
<jusss> ？
<slucx> 没有任何提示
<jiero> jzp113:  大一小孩？
<jusss> slucx: 你w保存了吗
<O0XX> iMadper: 没，我们的rp就是吃批萨
<slucx> jusss: lol，我会用好伐
<jiero> O0XX: 啊，羡慕，吃披萨
 * jiero 越来越发现自己在每一个地区都是只能吃一点食物。结果我就是适合去吃大杂烩
<onlylove> tenzu: 小心用到半月发现osx用掉你一半流量
<tenzu> onlylove: 我这个月还剩9G流量, 升级OSX肯定够了
<jusss> onlylove: osx不是笔记本吗，笔记本还走手机的流量？不都是光纤了吗
<jzp113> <jiero>大三的
<jusss> tenzu: 你笔记本走手机流量？
<onlylove> jiero: 主要是缩进太多以及有些字符串太长，还有……屏还有一点被project窗口占用了
<jzp113> 还有9g?
<onlylove> jusss: 教授的网是走流量的
<jusss> onlylove: 真高级
<onlylove> jusss: 学校教育网
<jzp113> 呵呵
<tenzu> jusss: 办公室网络按流量计费...
<jzp113> 限制流量?
<tenzu> 坑爹玩意儿!
<jusss> tenzu: 给我个edu邮箱，
<jzp113> 哈哈
<tenzu> jusss: 你要干什么坏事?
<jzp113> 把校园网破解了
<jusss> tenzu: 用来接收福利呀
<tenzu> jusss: 神马福利?
<jusss> tenzu: 不是各种福利政策吗？digitalocean 100美元，github 还有很多收费软件 免费政策，但是要有edu邮箱
<tenzu> jusss: 我只有一个, 自己用的
<jiero> onlylove: 你需要21:9的显示器上下排两台。差不多是47寸的？
<O0XX> tenzu: 给我一个edu邮箱！
<jusss> tenzu: 也给我一个
<jiero> O0XX: 你就差那点钱？
<onlylove> jiero: 我需要土豪马的那个4K
<tenzu> O0XX: jusss 木有多余的
<O0XX> jiero: å·®
<O0XX> jiero: 好多钱呢
<jusss> tenzu: 你是叫兽，都不能多要几个
<O0XX> tenzu: 找学妹骗一个
<jiero> O0XX: 你自己找啊。
<tenzu> 都是跟学号或者工资号绑定的
 * jiero 捏捏 O0XX
<onlylove> O0XX: 你俩别闹了，你们需要做的是，搞定学校的管理邮箱那个 cc jusss
<jiero> O0XX: 赶紧注册美国的大学啊
<tenzu> 你们两个扣扣上聊个女大学生, 然后借人家邮箱不就得了
<jiero> O0XX: 参加在线课程 - 最便宜的那种，多个学历
<slucx> http://item.jd.com/929732.html
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ 【东芝Suzaku系列 U盘】东芝（TOSHIBA） Suzaku系列 U盘 16GB （黑色） USB3.0【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:45.80
<slucx> http://item.jd.com/857071.html#product-detail
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ 【台电骑士3.0（NQI)】台电（Teclast）骑士 U盘 16G USB3.0 咖啡色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:45.90
<slucx> http://item.jd.com/929736.html
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ 【闪迪至尊高速（CZ48）】闪迪（SanDisk） 至尊高速（CZ48） 16GB USB3.0 U盘【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:49.90
<jiero> 大学生。
<jzp113> 呵呵
<jiero> 大学生好小。。。
<jzp113> 大学邮箱?
 * jiero 现在看大学生感觉好小。。
<jusss> tenzu: 你们学校女生来3个
<jzp113> 哎 我们不让学生申请
<jiero> 大三的也想下孩子
<slucx> 犹豫不定
<jusss> tenzu: 对了你们哪个学校呀
<jzp113> 哈哈
<jzp113> 好吧
<jzp113> 我很成熟的
<jzp113> 你看我样子就会发现
<tenzu> jusss: 你丫没出息的, 好歹也找文科高校的下手啊
<jiero> tenzu:  悦姐的学妹们 -
<jiero> lol
<jzp113> 哈哈
<tenzu> jiero: 那是相当的向往啊
<jzp113> 机会越大
<jzp113> 不一定可以成功
<jzp113> 我们学校妹子就多,还是没找到
<tenzu> 那么多女推友, 应该都有学妹吧
<slucx> iMadper: 擦，我的230指纹漏电了
<jiero> tenzu: 能推倒你的不多 - 为什么我想到这个呢。
<tenzu> jiero: 有女王在我背后, 我不可能被别人推倒了
<jusss> tenzu: 你们是哪个学校呀？丘成桐在你们学校？
<tenzu> jusss: 就不告诉你
<slucx> usb3.0的U盘太丑了
<onlylove> slucx: 没事别买东芝，太慢
<slucx> http://item.jd.com/857071.html#product-detail
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ 【台电骑士3.0（NQI)】台电（Teclast）骑士 U盘 16G USB3.0 咖啡色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:45.90
<tenzu> onlylove: 我有个kingston的rubber, 慢么?
<tenzu> onlylove: 平时也没有3.0的口可以用
<onlylove> tenzu: 不知道
<huntxu> tenzu: 你用惯了thunderbolt，usb对你来说很少见
<onlylove> tenzu: 不关心kinston，toshiba因为吃过2.0的亏
<tenzu> huntxu: thunderbolt真没用过
<slucx> 刚才坏的是公司的U盘，现在自己买个去
<onlylove> tenzu: 我手上有个toshiba2.0的盘，真心想摔，要不是我那PNY丢了
<slucx> http://item.jd.com/929736.html#comments-list
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ 【闪迪至尊高速（CZ48）】闪迪（SanDisk） 至尊高速（CZ48） 16GB USB3.0 U盘【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:49.90
<slucx> http://item.jd.com/857071.html
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ 【台电骑士3.0（NQI)】台电（Teclast）骑士 U盘 16G USB3.0 咖啡色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:45.90
<slucx> 这两个不知道买哪个了
<wangli__> iMadper, ping
<wangli__> iMadper, 这里有没有懂ruby的  请教一个问题
<iMadper> wangli_: 开会中, 一会儿
<slucx> wangli__: roylez ruby比较牛
<cifer_> hello
<^k^> cifer_:点点点.  14:53
<wangli__> iMadper, 开好了说一声
<jusss> onlylove: kingston还是挺好的
<jusss> onlylove: 买了个sandisk，后悔死了，
<jusss> onlylove: sandisk这个贴牌货比kingston的贴牌货差远了
<jusss> tenzu: 说嘛
<jusss> tenzu: 丘成桐是不是在你们学校呀
<iMadper> wangli__: 搞定. qiao是ruby高手啊
<slucx> 台电的这个怎样？
<slucx> http://item.jd.com/857071.html
<wangli__> iMadper, qiao http://paste.ubuntu.com/8550674/
<wangli__> 先看一下
<jiero> onlylove:  要买就买评测过的啊。多数USB存储设备速度很差的——尤其是卖的多的。
<onlylove> jiero: 东芝那个我是图便宜
<onlylove> jiero: 然后应了便宜无好货那句话
<iMadper> wangli__: 问题是啥?
<jiero> onlylove iMadper imtxc  http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=4192168232
<jiero> 我又想破费买巧克力了。。。
<tenzu> jusss: 不认识丘成桐
<tenzu> jiero: 去超市吃免费的
<jiero> tenzu:  。。。只有大城市，大商场才有。
<jiero> tenzu: 我在重庆逛了一天，全靠的商场试吃+银行灌水支撑体力
<tenzu> jiero: 电视购物上经常有那种可以试吃或者试用一盒之后全额退款的
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 你在重庆过的乞丐生活么?
<jusss> tenzu: 。。。
<slucx> 上次谁给我介绍的京东凑单商品啊
<slucx> 好像是apue
<jiero> tenzu:  是啊。
<tenzu> jiero: 也就是说火锅什么的都没去吃?
<jiero> tenzu:  一天走了10多公里？
<jiero> tenzu: 当然没吃
<jiero> tenzu:  火锅有啥好吃的。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 你果然是奔着妹子去的
<jiero> tenzu:  重庆妹子？
<tenzu> jiero: 难道不是?
<jusss> tenzu: 搜日志找到了，tju
<jiero> tenzu:  不是。去重庆前就见过重庆妹子了。
<jusss> 果然日志比较邪恶
<tenzu> jiero: 如果我去了重庆, 借钱也得先把火锅吃了
<jiero> tenzu: 去重庆，单纯就是去散散心。
<tenzu> jusss: 哪天的日志找到的?
<jiero> tenzu: 我那时候还有钱，但是不想吃火锅
<jiero> tenzu: 火锅我吃不了的吧。我其实很不喜欢吃热的食物。。。
<slucx> 如果用京豆买的话是不是就不能退了？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 初学者几个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464799 最近刚开始接触ubuntu。 但是受到了很大的打击： 一是无线网问题，我的笔记本是thinkpad e540 系统自动识别了无线网卡，并且可以上网，与这里很多网友一样，上网后大概一两个小时自动断网，然后什么都没有速度，
<tenzu> jiero: 自助火锅呢?
<jiero> tenzu:  没吃过？
<jiero> tenzu: 没吃过自助火锅。
<jiero> tenzu: 简单说，我对火锅不感兴趣。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 只吃过自助烤肉啊
<jiero> tenzu:  自助烤肉我主要是吃那种大块的——不喜欢国内的。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 初学者几个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464800 最近刚开始接触ubuntu。 但是受到了很大的打击： 一是无线网问题，我的笔记本是thinkpad e540 系统自动识别了无线网卡，并且可以上网，与这里很多网友一样，上网后大概一两个小时自动断网，然后什么都没有速度，
<jiero> tenzu: 国内的都是小块小块的好无聊。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 比如上一次就是一块烤牛排那种的大块?
<jiero> tenzu: 不用，跟手掌差不多就行了。
<jiero> tenzu: 一般我也就吃7~8块
<tenzu> jiero: 你果然是无底洞
<slucx> 用APUE买东西确实很牛
<jiero> tenzu: 什么无底洞。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 吃不够的无底洞
<jiero> tenzu:  教授试验一下，不加佐料，烤肉菜卷吃，一定能吃很多的
<jiero> tenzu: 我属于纯味党，原味最好
<tenzu> jiero: 加上生蒜片能吃的更多
<jiero> tenzu: 我不喜欢蒜。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 韩国烤肉里面会用生菜卷烤肉, 配上生蒜片和青椒
<jusss> tenzu: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/10/14/%23ubuntu-cn.txt
<^k^> ⇪ ti: encoding=gzip ; 长度=30.22 kiB ; type=text/plain
<jiero> tenzu:  我不太喜欢辣味
<tenzu> jusss: 我这里竟然是乱码, chrome傻了
<jusss> tenzu: 这个是txt
<jusss> tenzu: 不是html, 没有meta设置编码的，
<jusss> tenzu: 所以你的chrome不会自动用utf-8打开，还是用gbk打开，这很正常，如果是html,设置meta什么的就可以自动识别编码了
<tenzu> jusss: 于是我就不看了
<jusss> tenzu: 把chrome编码设置成utf-8呀
<jusss> tenzu: 反正正常html都会指定编码，浏览器会自动识别的，不用怕设置了utf-8打开国内网站乱码，除非国内网站的网页里面没指定编码
<onlylove> jusss: 照你那么说，不正常的多了去了
<tenzu> jusss: 你是老司机, 嗯嗯
<jusss> onlylove: tenzu ,google的页面源码里 <meta charset="utf-8">
<onlylove> jusss: 少拿google说事
<jusss> onlylove: 我骗你的
<onlylove> jusss: 我遇到的需要手动改编码的网站多了去了
<jusss> [14:44]  * mayli 奇葩:Description: virtual Richard M. Stallman
<jusss> [14:44] <mayli> apt-cache show vrms
<jusss>  
<jusss> 虚拟的rms
<jusss> 2012/10/14 [12:42] <jusss> eexpress: 今天俺的战斗法师升到lv48了
<jusss>  
<jusss> 2年前的明天我还在玩dnf呢
<jusss> 虽然才48级，现在满级85了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 两年前的明天我窝在房间里，没有朋友没有money没有social，要啥没啥
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 瞎说
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 现在你有了吗？ lol
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 有了
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 为啥我觉得我依旧没有
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 那你赚的钱花哪去了？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 太少，不够花
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 光光，你有德国妹子了？
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 没。
 * jiero 什么都没有。
 * jiero 想要的什么都没有 -
 * jiero 自然而然忘记已经有的。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 没长相的时候，就要看钱了。没钱的时候，就要看父母了。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 都没啥用处。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 没有资本的时候，你没办法去做你自己想做的，没办法去做那些不赚钱的事
<jusss> http://jandan.net/2012/05/05/lightning.html
<jusss>  
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 悲剧啊，天降闪电击中男子阴囊睾丸彻底被烤焦
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 赚再多也没法做
 * jiero 需要的是另一套价值体系
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 成立一个新的王国吧。澳洲东北有很多小岛，挑一个买了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 没人没意思。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哈，既寂寞又耐不住寂寞，自我矛盾
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 嘿，要求还真多，你没资本还没人乐意承认你的王国呢
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你毕业了吗
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 半年
<if_else> iMadper: 求 remote ...
<jiero> 求remote
<iMadper> if_else: 我还想要remote呢
<if_else> iMadper: 兄，那你现在在哪里 office 呢。。。
<iMadper> if_else: 红帽的office, 在融科资讯中心c座
<if_else> iMadper: 唔。高大上的感觉。
<jusss> onlylove: cmd的搜索文件原来也是dir
<jusss> onlylove: 不像bash 还分ls 和 find
<onlylove> jusss: cmd能搜索？
<jusss> onlylove: of course
<jusss> onlylove: cmd的find是搜索字符串在文件里，
<O0XX> iMadper: 还真是
<iMadper> O0XX: 我专业qa出身啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> O0XX: 你看看rhel7里面我找的bug, 个顶个的严重
 * onlylove 膜拜professional qa iMadper
<iMadper> onlylove: 乖.
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过我现在老了, 下台了, 来机房安享晚年了
<iMadper> onlylove: 这个世界是你们年轻人的天下
<O0XX> iMadper: 你去看看服务器上说啥
<onlylove> iMadper: 求去机房安享晚年，我比你老
<iMadper> onlylove: 我已经不属于这个时代了
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂
<O0XX> iMadper: 咱们这有碎纸机么？
<iMadper> O0XX: 有.
<O0XX> iMadper: 哪里？
<iMadper> O0XX: 楼层的打印机知道在哪儿吗?
<O0XX> iMadper: 我刚路过那里
<O0XX> iMadper: 没看到
<iMadper> O0XX: ...
<iMadper> .
<iMadper> 偶擦, 我还以为我掉线了
<jackness> 我爱胡锦涛。
<jackness> 没有共产党，没有新中国。本人已死，有事烧纸。
<jackness> 感谢大家，感谢
<jackness> iMadper
<iMadper> .
<iMadper> 困
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 已经安装win7，现在安装debian，testing版必须使用UEFI安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464808 怎么安装，分区时，分一个UEFI的分区？ 不分提示没有UEFI分区 testing版可以不适用UEFI模式安装吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 clsilent — 2014-10-13 17:37
<slucx> iMadper: 我现在执行halt -p 会重新启动新内核，求解
<slucx> 不会关机了
<iMadper> 下线了这么快
<yunfan> slucx ctrl+alt+sysrq+o
<qinglingquan> 手机上一般用什么irc客户端？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 已经安装win7，现在安装debian，testing版必须使用UEFI安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464808 怎么安装，分区时，分一个UEFI的分区？ 不分提示没有UEFI分区 testing版可以不适用UEFI模式安装吗？ 现在的分区 Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System /dev/sda1 * 2048 83888127 41943040 7 HPFS
<^k^>  ─> /NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda2 83888128 419432447 167772160 7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda3 419432448 507322367 43944960 83 Linux /dev/sda4 507324414 1465 …
<veol> ubuntu开机后,本应该填密码的地方变成了"登录"二字,直接点一次就进去了桌面 怎么换成密码??
<veol> 否则chrome必然提示我输入密钥环来解锁
<yunfan> veol: 系统设置里应该有关于登录的选项的
<veol> yunfan: 关于用户那个已经设置过了
<veol> 因为这只帐号是装完系统后新建的 不知道怎么弄
<veol> 导致现在连锁屏都不能
 * lincan 来了
<alvin_rxg> veol: 取消自动登陆
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 新生军训 : 新生正在进行军训,指导员在布置任务:"一班杀鸡,二班偷蛋,我去给你们做稀饭。"咦??"同学们很费解,怎么也没有搞明白他在说什么?后来一个同学在看了指导员的动作才明白原来他说:"一班射击,二班投弹,我去给你们做示范。"     
<tmick> :)
 * Freebuilder *** Hello! ***
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • Ubuntu14.04登录密码总说错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464813 Ubuntu14.04进入登录界面，输入密码，总说密码错误！！如何重置Ubuntu登录密码？求教！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ubuntu812 — 2014-10-13 19:03
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 方德推出可以在Ubuntu等debian包类桌面系统可以安装的软件中心 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464814 亲们大家好！现在请论坛社区的用户们体验刚出炉的方德应用商店和截图软件，下周还会有目前Linux上最好用的压缩/解压工具出炉，请大家赶快试用看看吧。 下载地址是
<^k^>  ─> nfs-cloud.cn:81/appCenter/open/softcenter 注意应用商店（软件中心）和截图工具目前仅支持Debian类的系统，如Ubuntu, …
<tmick> Nice
<DongDa> 引导进ubuntu系统后就显示一个下划线在左上角怎么办？
<imtxc> iMadper: 瞎扯，你不是专业养殖出身么，怎么又专业qa出身啦
<imtxc> iMadper: 不务正业
<iMadper> imtxc: 你批评的是. 我虚心接受
<imtxc> iMadper: 嗯 lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 为了对你表示感谢, 我决定
<imtxc> iMadper: 刺猬现在能炒一盘儿回锅的了么
<iMadper> imtxc: 给你个帽子戴戴
<tmick> Good
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ... ... 乃干嘛...
<imtxc> 咦 我靠
<imtxc> 为嘛补全的第一个是我
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<imtxc> 激动，手抖了
 * imtxc 下班下班
<iMadper> imtxc: 才下班?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我写了个emacs插件, 有空来玩玩
<tmick> Working  :-(
<iMadper> tmick: 赶紧辞职.
<tmick> 辞不得 我还地挣钱买房呢
<yanp> 有谁知道scible
<yanp> 不好意思，打错了，是scilab，为什么我装好之后打开是空白界面
<roylez> yanp: 不就一python的库么
<yanp> 应该不是库的问题，直接在源里面装的
<yanp> 而且那个界面点起来有反应的
<yanp> 只是什么都显示不出来
<tmick> 去Google搜索一下
<yanp> 不好找啊，中文的太少了
<tmick> 去官方论坛发帖子问一下
<yanp> tmick, 你倒是提醒为了，我想起来自己会英文，所以找到了资料，正在研究中。。。
<alvin_rxg> scilab 空白界面，然后上边一条菜单栏？
<yanp> 我是什么都没有
<yanp> 连菜单栏都没有
 * Freebuilder Hello
 * Freebuilder 吼吼
<yanp> alvin_rxg, 好像跟我用的dwm有关
<alvin_rxg> yanp: dwm 不会影响的…… 可以从 terminal 打开 scilab 看看它提示啥问题没
<yanp> alvin_rxg, terminal显示正常
<alvin_rxg> yanp: 没提示错误？
<yanp> alvin_rxg, 没有，这个是arch论坛上的一段话，估计是这个原因了“its a long-standing and known issue with some Java apps and tiling WMs. LG3D is selected as a joke. As I said, just google for it.”
<alvin_rxg> "just google for it" ?????????????????????????
<yanp> alvin_rxg, 哈哈
<yanp> alvin_rxg, 我按照论坛上的弄得，现在好了
<alvin_rxg> 就是说，是 java 的问题？
<yanp> alvin_rxg, 嗯，最好有人到中文论坛上发一遍，解决办法是装wmname，然后在.xinitrc exec之前加上一句wmname LG3D
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu8.04还有可以用的源吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464815 小白一个，不会编译，只会依赖源。请教！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 onxiey — 2014-10-13 19:56
<diggzh> 我发现irc聊天室是金矿，甚至可以参与到匿名者黑客组织的讨论组。
<alvin_rxg> diggzh: 因为方便隐藏身份
<diggzh> alvin_rxg:根据匿名者GUIDE需要配置使用I2P，结果用不成。
<alvin_rxg> diggzh: tor, i2p, vpn, ssh, blabla 所有方式都可以
<jusss> shadowsocks
 * iMadper 进 #emacs 聊了十分钟, 获益匪浅
<diggzh> 嗯，我该使用，ubuntu跑shadowsocks似乎容易些。我在用hoststool
<jusss> 平时也没见你在呀
<iMadper> diggzh: 鄙人跟朋友一起写了个翻墙工具, 已经开放源码, 欢迎品尝.
<iMadper> jusss: 今天需要问问题, 就进去了
<jusss> iMadper: 免费吗，
<iMadper> jusss: 软件免费, 服务不免费
<iMadper> jusss: 跟shadowsocks一样, 自己搭到自己的服务器上就行了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 现在有4件事，我可以做，从8点16到11点，玩游戏，看电影，看电视，写邮件实时通知的小程序，我该做那件呢
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 去掉中间两个
<diggzh> iMadper: 哪里下载？
<iMadper> diggzh: https://github.com/hamo/fwall/
<^k^> ⇪ t: hamo/fwall · GitHub
<diggzh> GO啊！
<iMadper> diggzh: 昂.
<jusss> iMadper: a [Bi~~~] tool for [Bi~~~]. 是ch结尾的单词吗？
<iMadper> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> iMadper: go写的，好高大上，为啥不用elisp或cl呢，让我好好学习下
<iMadper> jusss: 因为我不会.
<jusss> iMadper: 是因为elisp和cl的库太少了吧
<iMadper> jusss: 因为我不会
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你跟外国的女人搞，一夜几次呀
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 32次
<jusss> alvin_rxg: impossible
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 到底几次呀
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 3次还是5次
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你们喜欢什么姿势呀
<onlylove> 我看到了啥，天啦
<iMadper> jusss: 你要是这么无聊, 帮我调一个elisp代码去
<iMadper> jusss: https://github.com/madper/company-rcodetools
<^k^> ⇪ t: madper/company-rcodetools · GitHub
<jusss> iMadper: 啧啧，这缩进
<jusss> iMadper: 看不懂，我现在在写邮件通知器，要不你帮我写写？
<jusss> iMadper: 一个程序监听本地的端口等待连接，并且已连接到freenode接收信息
<jzp113> 呵呵
<jzp113> 有翻墙不早讲
<jusss> 把本地端口发过来的信息发到freenode
<jzp113> 现在我用goagent也蛮爽
<onlylove> 饭团呢！
<jusss> iMadper: http://v.yinyuetai.com/playlist/2710986
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ Aqua的悦单:设若今生不必来世 - 音悦台--看好音乐
<jiero> onlylove: 夜里干什么呢？
<onlylove> jiero: 我TM找饭团算账，新版QQ做那个样子几个意思！
<jiero> onlylove:  饭团是管服务器的吧
<jiero> onlylove:  其实每次更新qq都是上百个qq脑残粉做出来的啊。
<jiero> onlylove: 你说是不是qq是女性设计典范哈
<iMadper> jiero: 不知道, 几周前他要去面试qq的开发组.
<onlylove> jiero: 不管了，卸了
<onlylove> jiero: 那不是人用的
 * jiero 好奇是不是多数软件界面是男人做的，qq是女人做的呢
<jiero> iMadper:  youku 会员电影票2张我还以为是去电影院呢
<jiero> iMadper:  不过没发现什么想要看的。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 明明是外星人做的！
<jiero> onlylove:  就是堆积起来的，不怕不怕
 * jiero 这两天睡了30小时。怎么破？
<jiero> lol
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 怎么不呼救 : 妻子大骂丈夫:"你真懦弱！那歹徒抢你钱包,你怎么不呼救?" 丈夫反驳:"你个蠢女人,我敢张嘴吗?你忘了我嘴里还有颗大金牙吗?"
<jiero> onlylove:  以前觉得1小时很长，现在觉得1小时太短了。
<onlylove> jiero: 你这么一说，我觉得我该睡觉了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 请教Ubuntu Kylin 14.04 LTS和Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS那个好啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464817 请教Ubuntu Kylin 14.04 LTS和Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS那个好啊，两者区别是什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2014-10-13 21:59
<jiero> onlylove:  对
<jiero> 超级扯谈啊。。。为啥我的表弟表妹都比我小17~27岁！
<jiero> iMadper: 你表现的时刻到了 http://www.zm7.cn/goods-9119.html?src=emar&cid=5532&wi=NDI2NjM3fDAwZWM5NzcwNzQ4OGRmYmZjOWYx
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 尼康D750单反机身_尼康单反相机_单反相机_卓美网-摄影器材网购首选，经销专业摄影器材，实体店信誉保证 价格:￥11599.0元
<iMadper> jiero: ????
<jiero> iMadper: 显示你也是土豪给我看看
<iMadper> jiero: 在忙. 写代码
<jiero> iMadper: 好吧。加油
<qinglingquan> 你们手机用的什么irc客户端？
<October21> qinglingquan: atomic/yaaic
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 请问 UBUNTU 手机系统能在那些手机上使用啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464818 请问 UBUNTU 手机系统能在那些手机上使用啊,对硬件兼容如何？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2014-10-13 22:42
<lincan> qinglingquan: 电脑上用的irssi
<lincan> qinglingquan: 手机不知道。
<October21> lincan: 手机也可以用irssi，不过要ssh
<qinglingquan> 我电脑用的erc，手机找了个..不支持后台
<October21> android么？
<qinglingquan`> ios
<qinglingquan`> 你刚给的是android下的
<October21> 怎么后台呢？本身就不行嘛
<October21> qinglingquan: 我怎么知道你是高贵的苹果用户呢？
<October21> 你这样问我怎么回答啊？
<October21> ios本来就不能后台……「」
<qinglingquan`> October21: ...好吧，我错了
<October21> qinglingquan`: 开个玩笑
<qinglingquan> ：）
<jusss> hoxily: 晚上好
<October21> jusss: 晚上活动么？
<jusss> October21: 不
<jusss> October21: 在床上
<October21> 哦，我还以为你加班
<hoxily> jusss: hao
<jiero> October21: 晚上有什么活动？
<jusss> 邮件通知bot写好了
<lincan> October21: 哦
<October21> jiero: 没什么……
<October21> 和妹子聊天去
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  23:27
<jusss> roylez_:  我写了个邮件bot，现在一有邮件就通知我，lol
<lincan> jusss: 邮箱不是本来就有这个功能的么》？？？
<jussss> lincan: 哦
<jusss> dovecot是不是默认开启了imap idle？
<jusss> 我擦，dovecot默认开启imap idle了，我说怎么新邮件直接push到我的android了用k9
<jusss> 延迟在几十秒之内
<jusss> 这速度
<jusss> 服务器刚收到邮件，10秒之内，手机就收到了，擦擦擦，这速度
<jusss> dovecot既然支持imap idle我岂不是白写邮件bot了，擦擦擦
<jusss> 睡觉
<alvin_rxg> 那谁在做多此一举的事？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 今天遇到好几个华为的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还有一个intel的 在北京工作的  做tizen的
<jackness> 你好，大家睡觉了吗？
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 啊……
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 啊什么
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 没啥，就是高达上
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 至于么
 * gebjgd 睡觉 明天继续Düsseldorf
<lincan> .
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-14
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  08:37
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  08:40
<jusss> 有人吗？
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  08:40
<jusss> 早上好
<Router2> jussss 早
<jussss> 早
<jussss> 我竟然掉了
<jussss> Router2: 你也是苦b上班了？
<Router2> jusss 是啊
 * guaer o(∩_∩)o
<qiao> iMadper: 刚听王老板说，larrywoodman 找你呢～ cc wangli
<wangli> qiao, iMadper 是的
<slucx> iMadper: 我电脑现在抽风了，执行halt -p后会直接starting new kernel
 * luobo ???
<happyaron> wangli: 拜见王老板
<happyaron> qiao: 拜见第一首席
<happyaron> luobo: 萝卜你好
<happyaron> freeflying: 拜见频道第一壕
<wangli> happyaron, 看见 iMadper 了吗  快让他粗来
<happyaron> wangli: 我不在office啊
<qiao> happyaron: 还不赶紧拜见 壕 -> iMadper
<jusss> happyaron: 你打包的那个ofetion还活着吗
<luobo> happyaron, 你是有多寂寞啊？
<kandu> happyaron: 哈皮好
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见双薪妹子壕妹子
<happyaron> jusss: 早就没动静了啊
<happyaron> luobo: 我不寂寞啊，等灰机等得烦
<happyaron> kandu: 能人好
<jusss> happyaron: 我还想用它做push mail呢
<happyaron> eexp: 拜见ee
<happyaron> jusss: IDLE是正道
<luobo> happyaron, 好吧
<happyaron> felixonmars: 拜见菊苣
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜见孔叔壕
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜见remote壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
 * kandu 终于抢了一回先..
<happyaron> lainme: 拜见蓝莓姐
<happyaron> kandu: ...
<happyaron> onlylove: 呕饭你好
<happyaron> onlylove: 拜只那啥
<huntxu> happyaron: 你有女朋友啦？
<jusss> happyaron: dovecot默认开启idle了好像
<happyaron> huntxu: 没有啊谁在造谣
<happyaron> jusss: 是吗没弄过dovecot
<huntxu> happyaron: 装，接着装
<happyaron> huntxu: 真没有。
<huntxu> iMadper: ^ 你信？
<happyaron> huntxu: 跟 imtxc 坦白过了
<jusss> happyaron: 速度真块，从发出邮件到push到手机，就几秒的事，真tmd快
<happyaron> roylez_: 拜见带尾巴的主席
<happyaron> scateu: 拜见有钱康哥壕
<happyaron> jusss: :)
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你又寂3寞3了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 拜见袜子壕
<jusss> happyaron: 但是imap idle得不停的联网，而且还要不停的刷imap信息
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我在这破地方带一天能不忧桑么
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 破g咋还不给住呢？
<happyaron> jusss: Google GCS / Apple push msg
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 等灰机？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 等灰机
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 月底才去G家啊
<happyaron> jusss: push service 你直接架 app engine 上，服务器也省了。
<huntxu> happyaron: 哪的G家
<jusss> happyaron: 于是我昨晚写了个mail-bot
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜访G狗家
<happyaron> jusss: 代码开出来
<huntxu> happyaron: headquarter?
<happyaron> y
<jusss> happyaron: postfix接收邮件后直接通知你在irc上
<happyaron> jusss: 也不错
<happyaron> huntxu: 卧槽谁传的我脱离FFF团了
<happyaron> huntxu: 我还等 gfrog 介绍妹子呢
<huntxu> happyaron: 我顺手反黑你而已
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 你说黑我你良心安么
<iMadper> huntxu: 你说 aron有男女朋友了?
<iMadper> slucx: 记录一下你的asl method
<happyaron> iMadper: 你要介绍男朋友不，我把袜子壕介绍给你
<iMadper> wangli: qiao: 找我甘阿明
<happyaron> iMadper: 我啥盆友都没有
<iMadper> happyaron: 是啊, 你壕到没朋友
<iMadper> happyaron: 你帅到没朋友
<slucx> iMadper: asl method是啥？
<happyaron> iMadper: 壕做朋啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 千人斩的你不要捧杀我这路人啊。
<iMadper> slucx: 就是, 你的acpi究竟都调用了什么方法
<happyaron> iMadper: 要捧去捧罗姐。
<wangli> iMadper, 他让你试试7.1的hotplug
<qiao> iMadper: woodman让你试试 memory hotplug能不能在rhel7中用。。 lol
<slucx> iMadper: 哪里看？
<iMadper> wangli: qiao: ... .... .....
<iMadper> slucx: 重新编译内核, 开acpi_debug
<iMadper> slucx: 然后你的dmesg里面就会有这些信息了
<qiao> iMadper: 难道他不知道你离职。。！
<slucx> iMadper: 没编译过内核啊
<iMadper> qiao: 可能不知道
<iMadper> slucx: 那就算了
<qiao> iMadper: 你走时也不给他们发个邮件说下。。
<slucx> iMadper: 内核用的都是debian自带的
<iMadper> qiao: 我跟他没关系啊
<happyaron> up 265 days, 20:41
<iMadper> slucx: 那个肯定不行.
<qiao> iMadper: 全球唯一一个memory tester 走了，他们必须知道啊。。
<slucx> iMadper: 自带内核不行吗？你们都是自己编译内核用的啊·
<iMadper> slucx: 自带内核不是用来让你debug acpi issue的
<iMadper> qiao: ... .... 现在是 wangli 了吧?
<iMadper> qiao: 我现在连bz权限都没有了啊
<wangli> iMadper, 我这个水平你是知道的
<iMadper> wangli: 测一下内存而已, 还需要水平?
 * happyaron 对 iMadper 来说啥都不是事
 * happyaron 像我就不知道怎么测试内存
 * happyaron 真不知道
<slucx> iMadper: 直接下载内核源码，编译？
<iMadper> happyaron: 我告诉你你就知道了, git clone ltp, 然后make一下跑起来, 把log贴上去就是了
<iMadper> slucx: .
<iMadper> happyaron: 好了, 现在你也会了
<slucx> iMadper: 下载的内核不是需要打很多补丁吗？
<iMadper> slucx: 哪儿那么多补丁让你打?
<iMadper> slucx: 衣服破了就扔, 不用那么艰苦
<wangli> iMadper, 你现在是不知道  7.1要实现hotremove了
<slucx> iMadper: debian的内核是直接编译的内核有啥区别？没有打补丁吗？
<iMadper> wangli: 扔给evan
<happyaron> iMadper: fatal: repository 'tlp' does not exist
<happyaron> iMadper: fatal: repository 'ltp' does not exist
<iMadper> happyaron: 别装
<slucx> https://www.kernel.org/  3.17
<wangli> iMadper, FJ那帮基佬把patch都提给linus了
<happyaron> iMadper: ltp是啥，却是不知道
<^k^> ⇪ ti: The Linux Kernel Archives
<iMadper> slucx: 没有开对应的编译选项.
<wangli> iMadper, 已经在上游被收了
<iMadper> happyaron: https://github.com/linux-test-project/ltp/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: linux-test-project/ltp · GitHub
<iMadper> wangli: fujitsu? 他们的需求还真是奇葩
<happyaron> ...
<wangli> iMadper, 今年的内核大会上FJ会将这个feathure
<iMadper> wangli: 你们参加吗? 内核大会?
<eexp> 多说id 是什么样子的。
<slucx> iMadper: 我用3.16内核，需要直接下载相应的内核版本？
<iMadper> slucx: 随便
<iMadper> slucx: 你下载什么都行, 凡是看到acpi debug相关的选项都打开
<happyaron> jiero: 拜见高富帅
<wangli> iMadper, 看情形吧  如果能就去听听他们的hotremove
<slucx> iMadper: 好吧
<iMadper> wangli: 你说的是clk还是哪个?
<wangli> iMadper, 不是
 * jiero 拜见 iMadper  happyaron  努力壕
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见努力妹子好妹子
<iMadper> jiero: 你这部队啊
<iMadper> jiero: 你这不对啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见双薪努力妹子壕妹子
 * jiero 拜见 Destine  悦姐姐
<iMadper> jiero: 把我跟 happyaron 放一起, 这不是羞辱我吗? 我怎么能跟 aron 土豪媲美呢
<iMadper> wangli: 今年内核大会在哪儿啊?
<jiero> iMadper:  你们都是正在朝土豪道路上走的同志啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 是啊把我跟你放一起让你太掉价了，真是侮辱你 cc jiero
<wangli> iMadper, 北京
<iMadper> wangli: 去年我申请了亚洲的, 帽帽不给我批
<iMadper> qiao: ^^
<iMadper> wangli: 在北京啊
<iMadper> wan
<iMadper> wangli: 一帮老外来北京开???
<iMadper> wangli: 啥时候啊?
<wangli> iMadper, 不是  cn内核大会
 * onlylove 拜五大洲妹子壕 happyaron
<iMadper> wangli: 那不就是clk嘛????
<qiao> iMadper: 已提交了申请，但是没有收到回复。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 显然都不符合我啊
<qiao> iMadper: 难道是我太迟了。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 欧凡不是 ofan么，点我作甚
<wangli> iMadper, 你别打简称   简称我看不懂
<jiero> happyaron: ... 切, 一个黑心的好黑暗, 好黑暗  -  黑暗到让我想吃黑色巧克力了
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就是弄错了
<iMadper> qiao: 擦, intel的那个, 帽帽都不让我去
<iMadper> qiao: 亏我还是测efi的呢
<happyaron> jiero: 高富帅有巧克力吃，我没有
<onlylove> happyaron: 那你不在等灰机么
<iMadper> wangli: ...
<wangli> qiao, 在那提交的申请
<qiao> wangli: http://www.ckernel.org/
<jiero> happyaron:  太贵不想买了。
<happyaron> onlylove: 两点都不对啊
<^k^> ⇪ ti: AKA Kernel大会- 自由、协作、创造
<happyaron> jiero: ...
 * jiero 只有300元啊。
<onlylove> happyaron: 五大洲没错的，妹子壕先扣上再说
<happyaron> onlylove: 没五大洲啊
<iMadper> wangli: qiao: 这周末有suse峰会, 在北京.
<onlylove> happyaron: 你看 jiero又多了100块
<imtxc> 早
<happyaron> onlylove lainme wzssyqa 我正要说多100块呢名都点好了。。。
<qiao> iMadper: 听说了。。
<imtxc> iMadper, onlylove jiero
<iMadper> imtxc: 早.
<jusss> 怎么网站上的图片里的人都那么猥琐
<jiero> onlylove:  我得到了沃尔玛100元购物卡，报销了100元车费~
<wangli> iMadper, 听说了
<iMadper> qiao: 你在用emacs写ruby嘛? 我写了个补全插件
<jiero> onlylove: 所以有300了
<qiao> jusss: lol
<wangli> iMadper, suse在北航
<qiao> iMadper: 用 vim
<iMadper> qiao: 渣渣
<qiao> iMadper: ..!
<slucx> iMadper: 都玩ruby啊，我刚刚开始玩lua
<happyaron> iMadper: 用emacs的都不是人类
<jiero> imtxc:  早
<happyaron> iMadper: 我大VIM威武 cc qiao
<iMadper> happyaron: 我们当然不如高贵的aron土豪了
 * kandu 膜拜 emacs 高手 iMadper, 可惜我前天转 vim 了
<iMadper> kandu: 大湿, 别嘲讽我
<iMadper> kandu: 你是频道的传奇人物啊
<imtxc> 你们又在讨论买东西？
<qiao> iMadper: 膜拜 emacs 高手
<iMadper> kandu: rumor
<imtxc> 膜拜 emacs 高手 iMadper
<happyaron> iMadper: 你这真是捧杀不眨眼啊，我这差太远了
<happyaron> iMadper: 膜拜emacs高手
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> happyaron: 说正经的, 要是哪天emacs官方不用bzr, 改用git了, 我就考虑看看emacs源码修几个bug...
<iMadper> happyaron: 现在一看是bzr, 直接软了
<kandu> iMadper 发出技能「捧杀」，野生的 kandu 倒下了
<happyaron> iMadper: kandu 大湿都发话你是高手，你肯定是高手
<jusss> qiao: 是不是有一年在上海办的？
<happyaron> iMadper: 这怎么可能呢
 * onlylove 膜拜 emacs 高手 iMadper
<happyaron> iMadper: grub 还bzr呢
<iMadper> happyaron: 你这一句话捧杀了我和 kandu 两个人啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 你发话说 kandu 是大湿的
<happyaron> iMadper: 神仙打架，我只能跟风啦啦啦
<iMadper> happyaron: 我还说你是妹子呢
<qiao> jusss: 应该是吧，在中国的话，就这几个大城市了。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 是不是我说的都真的?
<happyaron> iMadper: 这显然是你错了
<jusss> kandu: 大师您又来啦
 * iMadper 不跟你们扯皮了, 干活去
 * iMadper 今天要给服务器刷bios
<happyaron> 双薪妹子壕妹子被黑惨了，只能去刷bios
<jiero> happyaron imtxc  照片里，铁块也萌萌的。 http://imglf2.ph.126.net/OypTSOdLWL5zFHqAMlg9RQ==/4931441592071006537.jpg
<happyaron> 赞
<happyaron> jiero: 妹子呢？
<jiero> happyaron:  妹子？
<onlylove> iMadper: 祝刷黑，祝刷砖，祝刷死
<jiero> happyaron:  我最近深受讨厌哈
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<iMadper> onlylove: 刷死过一台了
<iMadper> onlylove: 开机响四声然后就自动关机. 屏幕都不亮
<onlylove> iMadper: 没事不要乱刷
<iMadper> onlylove: 返厂了.
<happyaron> iMadper: 好赞顶
<jiero> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1599513
<iMadper> onlylove: 我去, 我也不想的好伐.
<happyaron> iMadper: 叫集成商刷
<jiero> 刷 bios 出错怎么办？
<iMadper> onlylove: 不行, 我的工作啊...
<iMadper> jiero: 寄回去
<onlylove> iMadper: 如果是x86可以盲刷的吧，或者吹下来刷好了再糊上
<jiero> iMadper: 不是让对方寄来一个自己焊上？
<happyaron> onlylove: 不用吹。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 插上的
<iMadper> onlylove: 响四下自己关机, 还能忙刷?
<onlylove> happyaron: 那就热刷
<jiero> 噢现在都可以插拔了么。
<iMadper> jiero: 不是.
<iMadper> onlylove: 三秒刷完?
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是，你把好的芯片搞松，把机器拉起来，把坏的换上，刷
<onlylove> iMadper: 不过小心静电搞死芯片
<iMadper> onlylove: 太难. 不是我该做的...
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 妹子壕妹子犯难了
<happyaron> onlylove: 快去拯救吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没拿那份儿钱, 不用操这么多心
<onlylove> iMadper: 那就丢回去
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩.
<onlylove> iMadper: 谁造的机器让谁搞
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩.
<iMadper> qiao: kpatch现在怎么样了?
<qiao> iMadper: 现在是 lilu 和一个新来的在跟。。
<iMadper> qiao: 乃们有新来的?
<qiao> iMadper: 来了个女娃。。
<iMadper> qiao: 我去! regular?
<eexp> 作了一个新blog。eexpress.github.io，来看看。 iMadper
<alvin_rxg> Title: Eexpress's Blog (@ github.io)
<iMadper> qiao: 求回贵组!
<iMadper> eexp: 好
<qiao> iMadper: 恩。
<qiao> iMadper: 擦，好啊。。
<jusss> eexp: github.io这种域名砸来的？
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* GitHub Pages (@ github.com *FROM* github.io)
<iMadper> eexp: node.js  差评
<eexp> jusss: 不直接注册就是嘛。
<eexp> iMadper: 好方便的啊
<qiao> iMadper: 现在 kdump 要支持 EFI 和 是sb
<iMadper> eexp: http://eexpress.github.io/2014/09/25/%E6%90%9E%E5%AE%9A-N5-%E7%9A%84-Mir-%E6%88%AA%E5%B1%8F/      这你都玩?
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 搞定 N5 的 Mir 截屏 | Eexpress's Blog
<eexp> iMadper: 当然
<qiao> iMadper: 开发让我在vivek的patch里面找方法，看能不能在build时给kdump image 签名。。
<iMadper> qiao: 先练习peter jones
<iMadper> qiao: 联系
<iMadper> qiao: 问他怎么给一个镜像合法的签名
<iMadper> qiao: 然后很容易就能找到合适的地方给镜像签名的
<iMadper> qiao: 都是shell嘛
<qiao> iMadper: 我还是先看看vivek写的那些东西，楼下的开发说，要是没有找到方法的话，去问vivek就可以。。
<qiao> iMadper: 恩
<iMadper> qiao: 乃现在是kdump开发了啊
<iMadper> qiao: 这工作明显不是qe应该做的了啊
<qiao> iMadper: 毛～～  QE
<qiao> iMadper: 就当练习了。。先弄这。。
<jusss> eexp: 是把github上的东东做成了blog ?
<slucx> 我怎么在现有内核的基础上配置内核，而不用一点一点的配置 iMadper
<eexp> jusss: 一直可以啊。
<iMadper> slucx: make oldconfig
<jusss> eexp: 我刚知道。。。
<slucx> iMadper: 新下的源码啊
<imtxc> 小米的那个pad怎么样啊 iMadper
<iMadper> slucx: 我知道
<iMadper> slucx: 你就make oldconfig, 他读你当前内核的config, 然后你再改那些acpi debug的东西啊
<slucx>  出M
<onlylove> iMadper: 我做也是先clean
<jusss> 不是应该mr什么的吗？
<iMadper> onlylove: ... ... 丧心病狂...
<iMadper> onlylove: 你愿意每次等多20分钟?
<slucx> iMadper: power management and acpi options?
<jusss> 那个linus用的洗东西用的
<iMadper> slucx: 记不清了, 你都看一遍呗
<onlylove> iMadper: 我一年编译不了一次
<iMadper> onlylove: 所以你能接受麻烦的办法
<iMadper> onlylove: 但是不代表这个办法好
<onlylove> 客户的数据库挂了，500
<onlylove> 这怎么干活
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 新版博客 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464830 eexpress.github.io 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-10-14 10:51
<onlylove> 都说ms的东西好，目前看，也好不到哪里
<jusss> onlylove: ms sql server?
<onlylove> jusss: 必须是
<jusss> onlylove: sql server 2k8?
<maplebeats> ms的东西主要是
<maplebeats> 给钱就爽吧
<onlylove> jusss: 我不关心
<onlylove> jusss: 那个东西我碰不到
<slucx> ai kernel-package
<slucx> Need to get 745 MB of archives. After unpacking 1,188 MB will be used.
<onlylove> maplebeats: happyaron前几天还说 ms的系统比linux靠谱呢
<jusss> onlylove: 我想试试bsd了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你，给解释下，qq6.4那幺蛾子谁搞的！
<onlylove> maplebeats: 是人用的？确定不是给外星人用的？
<eexp> onlylove: 难道你从没用过ms的？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 开了qq我整个机器的网络都完蛋了
<jusss> onlylove: 一个人的独裁和几个人的独裁，看有什么区别没
<onlylove> jusss: BSD挺好的，除了驱动支持不太好
<alanobiety> 我一般都算远程访问一台pc单独装qq，我好懒。。
<onlylove> jusss: 建议你去虚拟机里面实验，还有BSD分区和PC有概念区别，别混淆
<alanobiety> 单位的电脑日常软件都必须ie浏览器，win操作系统，我每天在自己的本本上玩儿
<maplebeats> onlylove: 靠谱也没错呀
<maplebeats> 本来就挺靠谱的
<qiao> iMadper: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/574037
<^k^> qiao: ⇪ beyerdynamic 拜亚动力 DTX101iE 入耳式耳机 黑色 320元包邮 _亚马逊中国优惠_什么值得买
<jusss> onlylove: 一这一句话打消了大多数想尝试bsd的newbie的想法
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不靠谱再卖那么贵谁买
<maplebeats> onlylove: 除了成本高，基本还是靠谱的吧
<iMadper> qiao: 不喜欢. 我不听古典音乐...
<maplebeats> onlylove: 你看人家京东
<maplebeats> onlylove: 当年跑得多好
<onlylove> maplebeats: 滚粗
<maplebeats> onlylove: 虽然大流量的时候GG了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 京东能和天猫比？
<iMadper> qiao: 你想买耳机? 我过两天去米国, 你直接美亚买, 送我宾馆, 我帮你背回来
<onlylove> maplebeats: 当然了，京东的售后好……
<onlylove> maplebeats: 但是不代表京东的网站好
<qiao> iMadper: 粗国壕，你帮我买个吧，300 左右的就行。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 还有，别逃避问题，QQ6.4那幺蛾子咋回事
<iMadper> qiao: 入耳的?
<qiao> iMadper: 恩
<iMadper> qiao: 300左右买国货啊, 良心.
<qiao> iMadper: 国货～
<iMadper> qiao: 1000以上再考虑四大
<qiao> iMadper: ～
<iMadper> qiao: 300的国货很好的. 300的四大都是垃圾.
<qiao> iMadper: ok
<iMadper> qiao: 阿思翠
<iMadper> qiao: 国货良心.
<roylez_> eexp: 你居然上node.js的blog了，真渣
<qiao> iMadper: 推荐几个～
<slucx> 进程调度的平均值到底能到多少啊？我编译个内核都4.5了
<iMadper> qiao: 等我给你连接
<jusss> onlylove: bsd那个发行版好
<onlylove> jusss: 就那仨
<eexp> roylez: 鸟乐乐。这好方便的。难道你还js?
<iMadper> qiao: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.dbyppc&id=36460655872&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<jusss> onlylove: free open还有？
<roylez> eexp: jekyll
<onlylove> jusss: 你居然不知道netBSD
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 分期购 Astrotec/阿思翠AX35动圈动铁发烧耳塞HIFI圈铁入耳式耳机-tmall.com天猫
<jusss> onlylove: 不知。。。
<eexp> roylez: 别人不是骂jekyll嘛
<eexp> 各种问题
<jusss> onlylove: 就知道一个freebsd的文章比较多
<iMadper> 还有pcbsd啊, 专门给小白的
<roylez> eexp: 没看见人骂啊
<qiao> iMadper: 看着还不错，评论也好～
<onlylove> 哦，忘了PCBSD了
<eexp> 我就是看到骂的，说hexo好。才转的
<FJKong> 有啥隔音号点的耳机
<jusss> onlylove: bsd和苹果是亲戚了吧
<onlylove> jusss: 我印象里面openbsd默认是fvwm
<onlylove> jusss: 亲戚毛，就kernel带点关系
<eexp> 有国内的评论和搜索系统。多好。 roylez
<onlylove> jusss: 抛开darwin这个kernel，剩下的全水果自己的
<onlylove> jusss: 对了，ps aux这个是BSD风格的命令，ps -ef是那啥的
<jusss> onlylove: 我一直都是 ps ax...
<roylez> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/9e46ef51gw1elagsfgdk5j20c83nen8x.jpg
<slucx> 编译个内核本子71度
<jusss> onlylove: bsd的启动总该是sys v init了吧
<jusss> onlylove: solaris还活着吗
<jusss> 那个sun os
<iMadper> qiao: 我挺喜欢的.
<iMadper> qiao: 你买来不喜欢, 可以跟我换~ lol~ 我可以拿um1跟你换~
<qiao> iMadper: 您的土豪耳机 ？！
<iMadper> qiao: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.53.TBXiCL&id=15153359109&ns=1#detail
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Westone/威士顿UM1发烧单动铁耳机UM2港行2013年新款思维行货-淘宝网 价格:540.00
<iMadper> qiao: 我的这款
<qiao> iMadper: 哦，见过～ 不是说你用的是 2000 多的么。。
<iMadper> qiao: 那个是ue900
<iMadper> qiao: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.5.ogAqkv&id=16039281485&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<qiao> iMadper: 你的 ue900 啥时候淘汰～
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 分期购罗技UE UE900vi/UE900入耳式监听音乐动铁HIFI动铁耳机耳麦-tmall.com天猫
<iMadper> qiao: 谁知道呢, 我现在听着很开心啊
<qiao> iMadper: 哈哈，啥时候淘汰这个的话，送给我就行～ lol
<yunfan> 阿丹可到欧洲了？
<onlylove> http://www.zhihu.com/question/25951778#answer-8107326
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 锤子天猫预定，不管什么时候预定数都能被 3 整除，这是什么高科技？ - 知乎
<onlylove> jusss: solaris的问题问oracle去，据说opensolaris差不多了
<onlylove> jusss: BSD貌似用的是和arch差不多的方式，rc.conf启动服务？忘了，反正arch挺BSD
<jusss> onlylove: solaris算bsd吗？和bsd很像？
<ggarlic2> onlylove: arch的rc.conf已经废了
<ggarlic2> onlylove: arch现在只支持systemd
<alanobiety> 我在ubuntu 14.0lts里安装tasksel之后运行sudo tasksel没有反应
<slucx> iMadper: 你切换caps & ctrl不？
<alanobiety> 是不是tasksel只支持ubuntu的服务器版本啊
<alanobiety> 问题解决了
<alanobiety> 因为没有空格选中
<onlylove> jusss: 确切点说，AIX HP-UX Solaris是目前仅存的UNIX系统
<onlylove> jusss: 至于BSD，忘了是哪里来的了，好像是SYSTEM4的分支
<onlylove> jusss: 反正和systemV没啥关系
<onlylove> jusss: 印象里面是4.4
<onlylove> 我得研究下我坐地铁每天多远，听说要涨价
<onlylove> 25KM……
<onlylove> 好远……
<onlylove> 听说fx都33了，我还在用31esr
<jarod_chen> linux 和 osx 都通过了UNIX的认证
<jarod_chen> 也算是unix系统
<jusss> onlylove: critical message : memory/battery problem were detected,the adapter has recovered,but cached data was lost.press any key to continue, or C load configuration
<onlylove> jarod_chen: 亲UNIX是有商标的，linux等一票只能算 unix-like
<jusss> onlylove: 某个机器出现了这个东东
<jarod_chen> unix的商标和unix系统的标准是两回事情
<jarod_chen> ok
<onlylove> jusss: 内存电池
<jusss> onlylove: 那怎么办呢，接下来
<onlylove> jarod_chen: 我不想和你扯这个扯了几十年的口水官司，你自己问novell去
<jarod_chen> 找本 apue 3rd 书 就可以知道怎么回事
<onlylove> jarod_chen: unix-like就是unix-like，不是unix
<jusss> onlylove: novell已经卖了unix了吧
<onlylove> jusss: 但是丫的说他有UNIX商标
<jarod_chen> 我什么时候说它有unix的商标了 你哪只眼睛看到了
<jusss> onlylove: 这个内存电池问题咋办呢？
<onlylove> jusss: 都TM打了多久官司了，一本apue的简短介绍会搞定？
<jusss> onlylove: 再重启？
<onlylove> jarod_chen: 我什么时候说你说了，我说的是novell好么
<onlylove> jarod_chen: 你哪只眼睛看到我说你说了？
<jarod_chen> unix系统就是一组标准  符合并且通过测试的就是算是unix的实现
<jusss> jarod_chen: 不是
<onlylove> jarod_chen: 那叫unix-like，还要我说么？
<onlylove> jusss: 人说了，按任意键继续或者C加载配置……
<jarod_chen> unix系统肯定算 unix-like系统
<jusss> onlylove: 按任意键没反应
<onlylove> jusss: 我不知道这啥问题，大概内存坏了吧
<jarod_chen> 你要打口水战么
<onlylove> jarod_chen: 你打不过我的，unix就是unix
<onlylove> jarod_chen: 因为不是unix所以叫unix-like
<jarod_chen> 原教旨主义
<onlylove> jarod_chen: 你要解释下人和类人猿的区别么，为啥，人不叫类人
<jusss> jarod_chen: unix有自己的内核，有自己的环境，linux的内核又不叫unix
<onlylove> jarod_chen: 解释不了别和我打口水战
<jarod_chen> unix本来是指的某一类系统 而不是某个系统
<onlylove> jarod_chen: 来，为啥类人猿可以叫类人猿，人不能叫类人人
<jarod_chen> 自己傻叉  没搞清楚
<jusss> jarod_chen: unix指的就是某各个系统而不是某类
<jarod_chen> linux是unix的开源实现形式  它还有其他商业实现形式
<jusss> 连代码都一点关系都没有
<jarod_chen> 这些通过标准测试的都可以称为unix系统。能不能拿到unix的商标授权那是法律上的事情
<jarod_chen> 代码有没有关系重要么？
<onlylove> 很重要，可以打官司
<jarod_chen> unix是一组协议和标准 好不好。
<jusss> 你说的posix
<jarod_chen> 实现这组协议和标准的系统 就是unix系统
<jusss> 那是posix
<jarod_chen> iso c标准 posix标准  和sus标准
<jarod_chen> 你自己傻叉  弄本unix编程的书或者linux编程的书就能搞明白的东西 ，非要在这里鬼扯
<jusss> onlylove: 算了，别和他争了，
<jusss> onlylove: 咱争不过人家，
<onlylove> 不知道谁先开始鬼扯的
<jusss> onlylove: 别争了
<onlylove> http://baike.baidu.com/view/8095.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> ⇪ ti: unix_百度百科
<onlylove> 我读书少，你别骗我
<jarod_chen> 二手资料
<onlylove> 目前它的商标权由国际开放标准组织所拥有，只有符合单一UNIX规范的UNIX系统才能使用UNIX这个名称，否则只能称为类UNIX（UNIX-like）。
<onlylove> 是二手资料，你给来个一手的？
<jarod_chen> 单一UNIX规范的UNIX系统才能使用UNIX这个名称，否则只能称为类UNIX（UNIX-like）。
<jarod_chen> 这个单一unix规范 就是我上面提到的SUS
<jarod_chen> Single UNIX Specification
<jarod_chen> 简称 SUS
<jarod_chen> 翻译成中文教  单一UNIX规范  ！
<jarod_chen> 懂了没
<onlylove> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/UNIX
<^k^> ⇪ t: UNIX - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<onlylove> 来，再来个二手
<jiero> 这个是多手党的吧。
<jarod_chen> 自己看书没看懂  就瞎扯一通
<jusss> onlylove: stop吧。。。
<onlylove> jarod_chen: 不好意思不是英文专业的，不然会过专八，不用你翻译
<jarod_chen> 你转发的资料里面也说 了 只要符合 SUS的就可以使用UNIX这个名称
<jarod_chen> 那我明确告诉你  ，通过这个的 有linux3.2  osx  等一堆系统
<onlylove> 怕有人说中文的不专业
<onlylove> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix
<^k^> ⇪ t: Unix - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jarod_chen> 按照你的定义  这些都可以称作 unix系统
<onlylove> Other operating systems that emulate Unix to some extent are often called Unix-like, although the Open Group disapproves of this term.[7] The term Unix is also often used informally to denote any operating system that closely resembles the trademarked system. The most common version of Unix (bearing certification) is Apple's OS X,[8] while Linux is the most popular non-certified workalike.
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉跟当时争论arch下没vi是的，其实vi源码在03年以bsd框架释放了，只是大家都认为vi就是unix的，linux下没有vi因为版权问题，
<jarod_chen> 应该说按照你转发的定义
<onlylove> 看好了，linux是unix-like
<onlylove> OSX也是
<jusss> onlylove: 还是别和他争了，
<jarod_chen> 说它是unix-like是因为他们不仅有unix的交集部分（就是sus的标准），还有提供了其他的扩展，所以说它是unix-like
<onlylove> jusss: 人要给自己贴金，没办法，人用的是高大上的UNIX，咱用的是开源不靠谱的山寨货
<jarod_chen> unix标准是所有unix-like特特性的交集
<jusss> onlylove: 他死守他的理解，你在怎么说也没用
<jusss> onlylove: 所以还是别争了
<jarod_chen> 你这种就是明显的原教旨主义。按照你的那个标准 只有 原先的AT公司的那个才叫 unix
<onlylove> jarod_chen: 本来就是
<onlylove> jarod_chen: IBM的实现叫AIX
<onlylove> jarod_chen: 惠普的叫HP-UX，SUN的叫solaris
<jarod_chen> 本来个屁
<onlylove> jarod_chen: 伯克利分校的叫BSD
<onlylove> jarod_chen: 他们哪个名字里面有UNIX
<jarod_chen> 说了unix是一类系统 不是某个系统
<jusss> onlylove: 都有。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 别捣乱，
<jarod_chen> 你个傻叉 非要坚持 unix就是某个特定的系统
<jusss> onlylove: AIX Advance IBM Unix
<onlylove> jusss: 我当然知道都有，斗嘴而已
<jusss> onlylove: HP-UN HP-UNIX
<onlylove> jusss: 擦，你不能配合点啊
<jusss> onlylove: solaris的绝对不是unix,Bill Joy可是bsd的创始人呀
<jusss> onlylove: 而且bsd和unix的源码一点关系都木有了
<onlylove> jusss: 唉……
<jusss> onlylove: 你还忘了dec
<jarod_chen> 现在的unix基本两大谱系，一个是BSD 一个是System V
<onlylove> jusss: 我知道，还有SGI
<jusss> onlylove: 那个compaq alfa64什么的我不会读
<onlylove> jusss: 阿尔法
<onlylove> jusss: 硬件结构，
<onlylove> jusss: alpha
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<jusss> onlylove: 这个应该就是hp-ux了吧
<microcai> jarod_chen:  别胡扯。说 unix-like 是因为 unix 有版权。。。
<microcai> 直接说自己是 unix 会被告到破产
<jarod_chen> 目前它的商标权由国际开放标准组织所拥有，只有符合单一UNIX规范的UNIX系统才能使用UNIX这个名称，否则只能称为类UNIX（UNIX-like）。
<jusss> microcai: +10086
<onlylove> microcai: 你来啦，谢天谢地，你继续和他吵吧，我真的累了
<jarod_chen> 某傻叉刚才转发的定义 恰恰说明他自己讲的是错的
<microcai> 网上吵架是给第三者看的
<microcai> 并不是为了把你纠正
<onlylove> jusss: 说起来，alpha好像被国内收购了
<onlylove> jusss: 嗯，怎么说，就像龙芯的MIPS那样？差不多吧
<kandu> microcai: 拜见菜菜博士
<onlylove> 貌似讲linux的书都说自己是unix-like，不知道谁非要说linux是UNIX
<jarod_chen> unix-like和unix什么关系 我已经讲的很清楚了，自己没搞懂 ，还在这里胡扯
<jarod_chen> unix-like是unix的超集 ，它拥有unix的所有特性。
<jarod_chen> 所以它首先是unix系统
<microcai> linux 从使用上来说就是 unix , 但是不能说是 unix 否则就要吃官司。
<jarod_chen> 如果你要把unix当作商标来理解 是的 ，那是法律问题。
<jarod_chen> 从技术上 linux就是一个符合sus标准的unix系统
<microcai> 所以明朝被灭后，皇家的人逃亡说自己是牛八，不姓朱。
<onlylove> jusss: 说起来，compaq的alpha还不是hp-ux，因为hp有自己的硬件
<onlylove> jusss: 忘了是啥了，反正不是alpha
<microcai> 虽然你姓朱，但是你对别人得说你叫牛八。
<microcai> 否则八旗兵就过来把你全家喀嚓了
<onlylove> 老天保佑不叫牛B
<jarod_chen> 这个是技术群还是法律群？
<onlylove> 这里不是群
<onlylove> 找群的出门左转腾讯，不谢
<jarod_chen> 如果要研究知识产权 好歹找几个懂得美国知识产权法的人来  探讨下
<jarod_chen> 你就是个会钻牛角尖的 读书没读明白的
<lostsnow> 真热闹 刚来不要吓我..
<onlylove> lostsnow: 没事，突发事件，别害怕，过一会就好了
<onlylove> 喵的 这么个紧要关头 nyfair居然不在
<microcai> 知识产权是个全球的概念
<microcai> 不止美国。。
<microcai> 王老吉不也改名加多宝了么。
<microcai> 加多宝就是王老吉配方，但是不能叫王老吉。
<onlylove> microcai: 没事，它可以叫凉茶
<onlylove> microcai: 你看，做凉茶的好多，最起码还有和其正
<jarod_chen> 说了讨论这个频道讨论的是技术问题 而不是法律问题。不要拿法律问题在这里搅混水
<onlylove> 这TM是历史问题
<onlylove> 别拿历史问题来搅混水
<jarod_chen> 所以你TM连几个基本概念都没搞清楚
<onlylove> 需要么
<jarod_chen> 连unix-like和unix都没弄明白就在这里诈唬
<onlylove> 我搞清了SUS对我有用么？
<onlylove> 我不知道谁没明白
<onlylove> 你最好去##linux问下
<onlylove> 省的说我忽悠
<jarod_chen> 你这种先入为主的原教旨主义分子和恐怖分子的没太大区别 。你要坚持你自己的偏见随你。
<onlylove> 你不是坚持偏见咯
<onlylove> 还恐怖分子
<onlylove> 咋不说反革命
<onlylove> 分裂分子更好
<onlylove> 依然记得当年BSD社区说自己是纯种UNIX，linux是野孩子，不是UNIX
<jarod_chen> 你坚持unix是一个系统就是以那商标作为标准。我说的unix系统是以技术标准来作为标准，所以unix是一类系统而不是某个系统——也是学习unix或linux编程和管理应该坚持的看法。
<jarod_chen> 你要标新立异在这里说明自己有逼格，你自便
<onlylove> 你和BSD那帮人扯淡去，他们说自己是纯的
<onlylove> 还有，谁标新立异自己看
<jarod_chen> 至少apue  tlpi的作者都是这个看法。
<onlylove> 如果标新立异，这频道里面标新立异的太多了
<jarod_chen> 我至少没你那么不自量力和狂妄自大
<onlylove> 我有不自量力和狂妄自大么，我读书少，不知道啥意思
<microcai> unix 如果以技术为标准，有另外一个名字啊，笨蛋
<microcai> 叫 posix
<jarod_chen> unix是三个标准的合集
<onlylove> 这频道就你一个说unix的，还要非说别人标新立异
<microcai> 自己概念没弄清就跑来献丑
<jarod_chen> 不只有一个posix
<jarod_chen> ok
<onlylove> 谁说的unix是三个标准的合集的，来证据，干货
<jarod_chen> iso c  / posix  / sus  三组标准
<jarod_chen> apue 3rd 自己翻去
<microcai> 靠， unix 和 iso C 怎么又扯上关系了
<onlylove> microcai: 估计要让你翻书去了
<microcai> 你不会想说，  ios 也由 objc 标准组成吧？
<onlylove> 不行啊，人现在换swift了，要再加一个
<onlylove> 还有，合集的概念，我数学不好，就知道共有的才算，没有的不算，嗯，linux里面很多unix没有的
<microcai> 真是会胡扯
<microcai> 技术上来说 unix 就是 posix
<microcai> 实现了 posix 就是实现了 unix
<microcai> 但是要想自己打上 unix 商标，还得拿去认证
<microcai> 水果也是 UNIX 呢，就是拿了认证。
<onlylove> 不行啊，没有iso c和sus啊
<onlylove> 谁这么放水，随便就给了
<microcai> 拿钱就给。
<microcai> 水果有钱。
<luobo> ^k^$
<^k^> luobo, 休息一下..  12:28
<jarod_chen> posix是大多数现在的系统都实现了标准，包括win系统
<jarod_chen> 按照microcai的标准，那win也是unix。
<jarod_chen> 一帮不学无术  拿东拼西凑的东西来证明自己靠不住的结论。
<jarod_chen> 你们自便 我可没功夫和你们这帮蠢蛋再废话。
<jarod_chen> 也就是靠张贱嘴
<microcai> win 确实是 unix 啊
<microcai> 居然没去了解。。。。
<microcai> 真替你可悲
<microcai> 只是 微软从来不去宣传罢了
<O0XX> iMadper: 吃饭去？
<iMadper> go
 * O0XX 伤心了..
<iMadper> O0XX: lol~
<jiero> 。。。
<onlylove> microcai: 他大概不知道微软早期也有unix吧……
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的创新zm终于抗不住了
<onlylove> imtxc: zm是啥
<imtxc> onlylove: mp3
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，那个啊，买新的
<imtxc> onlylove: 那货的声音我非常喜欢
<imtxc> onlylove: 可惜年代太久
<imtxc> onlylove: sandisk 的那个小夹子不知道怎么样 cc iMadper
<onlylove> imtxc: http://detail.zol.com.cn/mp3_player/index310337.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【索尼NWZ-B172F 2GB】报价_参数_图片_论坛_SONY NWZ-B172F（2GB）索尼 MP3报价-ZOL中关村在线 价格: ￥ 239
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个如何
<imtxc> onlylove: 索尼大法好
<onlylove> imtxc: 瓦擦，别拿这个格式吓我
<imtxc> onlylove: lol
<jussss> onlylove: 终于走了
<onlylove> imtxc: 看到这个我就想起那种被刷字的钞票和那些……
<onlylove> imtxc: 真的理解不了
<jussss> onlylove: 遇到他不和他争就对了
<onlylove> jussss: 没事，管这里叫群的，基本都走了
<onlylove> jussss: 概念都分不清，还到这说别人概念不清
<imtxc> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> jussss: 说起来，版权这个概念有时候真郁闷
<onlylove> imtxc: 每次收到那种钞票，我都要找收银给我换张
<jussss> onlylove: 我刚去北国超市买了瓶1.5人民币的农夫
<onlylove> jussss: 然后呢
<jussss> onlylove: 然后刚喝了一半，一口
<onlylove> jussss: 别呛到……
<wiiw> http://askubuntu.com/questions/153265/what-does-the-basic-ubuntu-server-package-contain-in-software-selection-during
<^k^> ⇪ ti: What does the "Basic Ubuntu Server" package contain in software selection during installation? - Ask Ubuntu
<onlylove> jusss: 刚那个人，让我想起玩游戏的时候遇到的那种选了某阵营，就在各方面和另一阵营势不两立，现实见了另一阵营的玩家也苦大仇深的样子
<onlylove> jusss: 确实有那种人……让人不知道说啥好
<maplebeats> 蛋蛋去哪儿了
<maplebeats> 谁知道N7 2013啥时候能装ubuntu
<jusss> wiiw: 发你的邮件收到了吗？
<jusss> onlylove: 不搭理就行了
<jusss> onlylove: 别和他争论
<onlylove> jusss: 这要是网络上的，不搭理就是，坏到家换区，但是如果你现实认识这么一个
<jusss> onlylove: 现实中还没见过
<onlylove> jusss: 见过不得疯了
<iMadper> maplebeats: 一直就可以吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 很好, 很清澈的声底, 但是, 推力太小.
<iMadper> imtxc: 刷了rb之后好很多.
<iMadper> imtxc: 一定要刷rb, 提升明显, 一耳朵就能感觉到
<maplebeats> iMadper: 我要正式版
<maplebeats> 不要测试一堆bug
<iMadper> maplebeats: 正式版也是一堆bug
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧
<maplebeats> iMadper: 那玩什么
<imtxc> iMadper: 但是能买到的那个新的版本刷不了 rb
<maplebeats> 看来我的N7永远都只有用android了
<iMadper> imtxc: sansa fuse+ ?
<iMadper> imtxc: sansa zip?
<iMadper> imtxc: 都能刷啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 你太 out 了， 现在都 sansa sport 了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: link?
<imtxc> 你说的那俩早都没货了
<iMadper> imtxc: 你别跟我这种穷人较真儿. fuse+必须有货
<onlylove> iMadper: 还不赶紧拜mp3壕
<imtxc> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.14.NA5VUC&id=38631760134&ns=1&_u=e11tpk4238c#detail
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【上海现货】全新盒装新款Sandisk MP3 Sansa CLIP Sport ZIP升级-淘宝网 价格:315.00
 * onlylove 拜mp3壕 iMadper
 * onlylove 拜mp3壕 imtxc
<iMadper> 拜mp3壕 imtxc
<onlylove> 靠，拜错了……
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.17.pC2j0Z&id=19335283225&ns=1#detail
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 美国购回全新盒装Sandisk MP3 Sansa Fuze+ 8G Rockbox-淘宝网 价格:299.00
 * imtxc 拜所有的豪们 happyaron iMadper adam
<iMadper> imtxc: fuze是好东西, fuze+不好.
<imtxc> iMadper: 额，带+ 的好像是支持 tf 卡的？
<iMadper> imtxc: 都支持.
<iMadper> imtxc: 其实zip和fuze都是好东西.
<imtxc> 那么大的屏幕没有用
<imtxc> iMadper: sport 的续航据说比 zip 大了一倍
<iMadper> imtxc: SanDisk: Sansa c200, e200 and e200R series, Fuze, Clip, Clip+ and Clip Zip
<iMadper> imtxc: 只有这些是stable的
<imtxc> 恩
<iMadper> imtxc: 为啥不用手机?
<imtxc> iMadper: 手机？ 用手机做啥
<iMadper> imtxc: 听歌
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的手机续航留着打电话保命用
<iMadper> imtxc: 被迫还妄想症
<iMadper> 迫害
<imtxc> iMadper: 不是啊，手机那点电池，能听歌？
<iMadper> imtxc: 我天天听啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 听歌比上网玩游戏省电的多
<imtxc> 是么，我没有用手机听过
<iMadper> imtxc: 听一路地铁, 1-2%的电
<onlylove> iMadper: 地铁要涨价了……
<iMadper> imtxc: 都不开屏幕的, 很省电啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 昂.
<iMadper> onlylove: 坚定了我要找个remote的工作的决心.
<iMadper> onlylove: 不然挣点儿钱全都花地铁里了
<onlylove> iMadper: 我算了下，25KM，单程要5块+
<iMadper> onlylove: .. .....
<imtxc> 马蛋哦
<onlylove> iMadper: 还是按照那个适合中长途的省钱方案来的
<imtxc> 出行成本一下子翻两翻
<imtxc> 十二五计划在我这里提前完成了？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过超过150块好像打半价
<iMadper> onlylove: 超过100才打折
<imtxc> onlylove: 我现在每月地铁费用是80元
<iMadper> imtxc: 以后就不止了
<imtxc> 以后估计得 300？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过那样也妥妥的啊，22天，一天10，然后就是220，超100玩似的 cc iMadper
<iMadper> onlylove: 对啊啊
<imtxc> ………………
<iMadper> onlylove: 好坑啊...
<imtxc> 要命啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 想remote
<iMadper> qiao: 求remote岗位推荐!
 * imtxc 
<onlylove> 求东城朝阳通州工作！
 * imtxc 终于冬天了，可以穿外套，就有足够的口袋装东西了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你不怕那个“拉”字么
<imtxc> onlylove: 啥？
<imtxc> onlylove: 没明白
<onlylove> imtxc: 静电咯
<imtxc> onlylove: 我从来不拉
<imtxc> onlylove: 从来不用手碰
<imtxc> onlylove: 各种金属的按钮之类我都是隔着袖子操作
<jiero> imtxc: 。
<jiero> imtxc: 你是完美主义者么？
<imtxc> jiero: 咦，你个蛇精， 咋突然问这个问题
 * jiero 看到 82 83 84的都要结婚了
<onlylove> jiero: 毛，87的都结婚了
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。突然想问你，蛇精病
<jiero> onlylove:  是啊。在我们这里，城市人结婚都晚。。。84的都没完呢。 87的88的89的，男的都推后
<onlylove> jiero: 怕甚，我认识的有83没结婚的
<jiero> onlylove:  不是怕，正好啊，不用着急我，我真心不喜欢别人总介绍。
<onlylove> jiero: 你TM知足吧，我家里有个准备千人斩的了
<onlylove> jiero: 相亲挂掉不知道多少回了
<jiero> onlylove: 我要是去相亲肯定千人斩。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你确定不是万人斩
<imtxc> jiero: 你丫高富帅就别在这里瞎扯了
<jiero> onlylove: 到了万人我才不干，直接诶网上搜了。
<jiero> imtxc: 有屁用
<iMadper> onlylove: jiero 很帅又有钱.
<onlylove> jiero: 欢迎来到世纪佳缘
<imtxc> jiero: 你这种浪费的人就应该没收作案工具
<imtxc> 没收充公
<jiero> iMadper: 我没钱
<jiero> onlylove:  那是什么。。。
 * jiero 既不喜欢工作，也不喜欢物质享乐，也不爱旅游，有讨厌窝里蹲，根本没几个会看上的~
<onlylove> jiero: http://www.jiayuan.com
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 世纪佳缘交友网：中国最大的严肃婚恋交友网站|免费注册马上寻缘
<iMadper> jiero: 但是你长得帅啊
<iMadper> jiero: 会有很多小姑娘主动拜倒的
<jiero> iMadper: 根本不可能
<iMadper> jiero: 我长这么丑, 找个妹子很困难的
<onlylove> jiero: 世纪佳缘不满意还有百合，珍爱
 * O0XX test
<onlylove> jiero: 或者有一亿多用户的有缘
<imtxc> jiero: 我长这么丑, 还很穷， 找个妹子很困难的
<jiero> onlylove: 我找朋友都这么困难。女的更难。
<imtxc> jiero: 你只要不作了，就一切都好了
<onlylove> iMadper: 你自己说 jiero这样的该怎么处理
<iMadper> O0XX: 补全能忽略大小写了?
<jiero> imtxc:   不作了还生活么？
<qiao> iMadper: 有看到的就发给你。。
<iMadper> qiao: 昂
<O0XX> iMadper: 还是不行
<luobo> 当一个人说要跟你做一个一亿的项目，你们做吗？
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ...
<iMadper> luobo: 啥项目啊?
<iMadper> luobo: 盖楼? 不会啊,
<jiero> luobo: 卖白菜，不做
<luobo> iMadper$ 前提是你是女的
<luobo> jiero$ 你也是
<jiero> 噢。是 sulit 。丫丫的
<luobo> jiero$ 我的主机名暴漏了
<jiero> onlylove: 妹的那些网站竟然要地址，我根本不想在一个地方久待。
<onlylove> jiero: 你还真去啊……
<onlylove> jiero: 我和你说着玩的
<jiero> onlylove:  就是看看主页吗
<luobo> lainme$ 大姐，你做吗？
<luobo> lainme$ 碰见这种项目一定不要轻易做
<luobo> 你们太纯洁了
<jiero> maplebeats_:  摸皮
<onlylove> luobo: 才一个亿，太少
<luobo> onlylove$ 你懂了？
<onlylove> luobo: 看看马云的天猫
<luobo> onlylove$ 好吧，你也没懂
<O0XX> iMadper: 自动补全不能啊...
<O0XX> iMadper: 我接着调
<iMadper> O0XX: 好.
<iMadper> O0XX: 你输入  im 然后M-x company-capf  也出不来?
<luobo> 这个一亿的项目必须是一方是男的，一方是女的
<luobo> 够白了
<O0XX> iMadper: 只有两个真正以im开头的，不算你
<O0XX> iMadper: 你是iM
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦. 那就是不行...
<onlylove> O0XX: 说好的忽略大小写呢
<iMadper> O0XX: 直接 M-x complete-at-point呢?
<slucx> iMadper: 我想用udev规则执行一个脚本，怎样用普通用户权限执行？
<iMadper> slucx: 不会.
<slucx> iMadper: lol
<slucx> iMadper: 你可是大婶啊
<iMadper> slucx: 你还大妈呢
<iMadper> slucx: 我又不是搞it的.
<slucx> iMadper: 执行的都是root权限
<slucx> 啥是搞IT的？
<iMadper> slucx: 我是养鱼的
<onlylove> iMadper: 罗非鱼怎么做才好吃
<slucx> iMadper: 你不交换caps ctrl?
<slucx> onlylove: 煮
<jiero> onlylove:  怎么做都不好吃。
<iMadper> onlylove: 去饭店叫一盘
<iMadper> slucx: 不.
<iMadper> slucx: 为啥要交换?????
<slucx> iMadper: 小拇指按着方便
<jiero> onlylove: 自从我变态的变态的变态的吃了一次活鱼直接煮之后。我觉得必须吃那样的。。。
<iMadper> slucx: 一样啊.
<imtxc> iMadper: 还是换过来方便一点
<slucx> iMadper: C-a 好按？
<iMadper> imtxc: 丧心病狂
<iMadper> slucx: 每天按
<slucx> 牛人
<jiero> 噢。 slucx 被我 ignore了。。。
<slucx> lol jiero
<O0XX> iMadper: 新的这个模块化的erc不错啦
<iMadper> O0XX: 啊???
<onlylove> 按照键盘设计的意图，你按ctrl+a应该是按住右ctrl然后按a
<slucx> 模块化？
<jiero> iMadper imtxc  onlylove 今天6点到了山上想看日出，但是，太阳升老高了才能看见 - 雾霾
<slucx> 我一般不用右Ctrl
<iMadper> jiero: 北京有雾霾的时候, 看不见太阳.
<slucx> iMadper 的手比较牛叉，按C-a很方便
<slucx> 我们这就没见过太阳
 * iMadper 刚试了一下, 我盲打找不到右ctrl
<jiero> iMadper:  呃呀
<slucx> iMadper: 如果你有root权限，你咋设置用户user的环境变量？
<iMadper> slucx: su xxx
<slucx> iMadper: 脚本中呢
<iMadper> su xxx
<Router2> HHKB路过.......
<iMadper> hhkb没f1 -12吧
<onlylove> 好像是su xxx -C ''？
<Router2> iMadper 组合键
<iMadper> 根本就没办法用啊
<iMadper> Router2: 怎么组合出f1
<onlylove> 我就想知道hhkb怎么按alt+f4
<iMadper> Router2: 有个单独的fn键?
<Router2> iMadper 通过fn
<slucx> onlylove: win用户啊
<iMadper> Router2: 哦. 麻烦. 我有快捷键是Ctrl+alt+f1
<Router2> onlylove alt fn 4
<iMadper> Router2: 换成hhkb了, 我的手指就不够用了
 * iMadper f1-12不能省啊... 
<onlylove> slucx: 毛win用户，你在linux里面快速关闭当前window用啥
<slucx> W-S-C
<onlylove> 如果是Gnome或者KDE默认热键呢
<Router2> onlylove 我是ctrl+mod4+c
<Router2> onlylove 是shift+win+c
<onlylove> 表示openbox默认热键alt+f4
<slucx> onlylove: 很多都是awesome用户
<jusss`> j
<jusss`> Router2: hhkb是高键程吗
<jusss`> Router2: 按键有啪啪啪的声音吗
<BinLi> openSUSE.Asia 2014 明天截止注册啦，注册就有礼品啦http://t.cn/RhsjHjB ,欢迎各位前来踢场
<jusss`> Router2: 送我一个吧
<Router2> jusss` 有声音
<^k^> BinLi: ⇪ OSEM
<Router2> jusss` 送不起...
<jusss`> Router2: 我就特别喜欢按键少的键盘，携带方便，104个塞不进电脑包
<jusss`> 87的应该可以
<Router2> jusss` HHKB相当少啊
<jusss> Router2: ...
<Router2> jusss 我每天都用专用的小包，拎着上下班
<jusss> onlylove: 推荐几个高键程的87键的键盘吧
<jusss> Router2: 专用的小包。。。
<jusss> 我每天要背着自己的笔记本，都沉死了，
<Router2> jusss 有专用的包
<jusss> Router2: ...专业
<jusss> Router2: 你的hhkb是日式的还是美式的？
<Router2> jusss 我自己的本就直接放公司了
<Router2> jusss 国内没人买日版吧
<jusss> Router2: 就是那个奇葩的enter键，日式多是大方块，美式多少小长条
<jusss> Router2: 因为比较关注\键的位置，
<Router2> jusss 日版的不好看
<Router2> jusss ctrl键位置习惯了之后真舒服
<jusss> Router2: 曾有段时间，因为用双飞燕的键盘，而那个双飞燕的键盘的\在那个大enter的左下角，特别的难按，导致我那时写c，都得用三字母词，编译还要加选项，特恶习
<jusss> Router2: 我现在ctrl和esc都是capslock
<Router2> jusss 习惯了一个键盘之后不来回换是最舒服的
<Router2> jusss HHKB的esc也位置好，离得近
<jusss> Router2: 笔记本的低键程打字，打的我感觉现在手指都僵直了
<iMadper> 键程用长短, 不用高低.
<jusss> iMadper: 专业！
<jusss> iMadper: 推荐几个长键程的87键这种的键盘吧，尽量少键就行
<onlylove> jusss: 我在vmware上班的时候那个妹子用的一个小的机械
<jusss> 104太大放不进包
<onlylove> jusss: 就是87的
<onlylove> jusss: 所以应该不难买
<jusss> onlylove: 你知道型号吗
<iMadper> 一堆啊
<onlylove> jusss: 那时候都不想见她
<jusss> 来个便宜的
<onlylove> jusss: 哪里关心她键盘啥型号
<jusss> 太贵的买不起
<iMadper> noppoo?
<iMadper> 还是叫啥来的?
<WhiteMoOn> ubuntu 终端分辨率咋调啊？
<slucx> udev 规则里执行 /usr/bin/xmodmap -display $DISPLAY /home/slucx/.Xmodmap >/dev/null 2>&1 没用啊
<WhiteMoOn> /etc/default/grub 不管用
<onlylove> jusss: http://detail.zol.com.cn/keyboard/index286630.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【雷柏V7键盘】报价_参数_图片_论坛_Rapoo V7游戏键盘,雷柏 V7雷柏键盘报价-ZOL中关村在线 价格: ￥ 259
<onlylove> jusss: 和这个挺像的
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<jusss> WhiteMoOn: 那个终端？tty还是Xorg?
<iMadper> WhiteMoOn: kms
<iMadper> WhiteMoOn: 搜: linux kms  这两个关键字
<iMadper> 或者fbset
<onlylove> imtxc: chiphell要开放注册了？网站目前关闭注册中,最近一次开放注册日期为2014/12/25.
<jusss> kernel mode setting好像是这个？
<jusss> Xorg的就去/etc/X11/xorg.conf，好像是这个
<onlylove> jusss: 应该是不开X的那个？我猜的，因为他该grub分辨率了
<slucx> iMadper: onlylove udev规则里执行脚本玩过没·
<onlylove> slucx: 那里面可以执行脚本？
<slucx> lol
<slucx> 当然可以了
<jusss> onlylove: 那应该就是kms了，我grub里都是干掉kms的有段时间
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 用C写了个进度条函数，结果光标跳来跳去的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464837 Code: #include <stdio.h> #include <unistd.h> /* 打印进度条 */ void DisplayProgress(long current, long total) {     int width = 50; /* 进度条宽度为 50 个字符 */     int i;     /* 清空行 */     for (i = 0; i < width + 7; i++) {
<^k^>  ─>         putchar('\b');     }         int LoopTimes = (int)((double)current / total * width);     putchar('[');     for (i = 0; …
<slucx> 就是有点不安全，这样就给一个普通脚本root权限了
<jiero> imtxc:  照黑白照片国内很少啊
<jiero> imtxc: 我开始玩黑白了。
<jusss> onlylove: 为了调试那个nv的独显
<jiero> imtxc: 据说我的这相机只能适合黑白哈~
<onlylove> jusss: 别吓我，我新机器双显卡，还没装系统
<jusss> onlylove: 我的是笔记本，垃圾的optimus
<onlylove> jusss: 我也是笔记本啊
<onlylove> jusss: 台式机用毛双显卡
<WhiteMoOn> jusss: tty
<jusss> onlylove: 笔记本的nv独显不直接输出显示器，只管渲染运算然后核心显卡输出，硬解会画面不同步的
<WhiteMoOn> iMadper: 我去馊一把
<onlylove> jusss: 我看BBB说画面会split
<jusss> onlylove: nv的官方文档里说的
<jusss> onlylove: 画面tear是一定的
<onlylove> jusss: 早知道我买tp了，tp可以关掉nv卡
<jusss> onlylove: 所以我直接用bbswitch干掉了n卡
<jusss> onlylove: bbswitch可以，还不用装bbb
<onlylove> jusss: tp是在uefi里面关掉
<jusss> onlylove: 就只装一个bbswitch模块即可
<jusss> onlylove: 台式机的据说可以独显直接接显示器，所以很棒，破马大叔说的
<jusss> onlylove: 台式机搞个独显还是很棒的，笔记本就呵呵了
<onlylove> jusss: 废话，显卡接口在后面，直接插上去就是
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 鼠标有时候会在特定区域无法点击 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464838 RT，ubuntu14.04 x64 在屏幕左上角，也就是关闭按钮，以及后退按钮所在区域常常会无法点击，完全无规律， 可以肯定不是硬件问题， 怀疑是xorg的问题，可是不知道怎么解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 yu
<^k^>  ─> yuen72 — 2014-10-14 14:39
<jusss> onlylove: 笔记本的就木有。。。所以移动版的独显就是坑爹
<jusss> onlylove: 所以nv卡的型号后面只要加个m就是坑爹的标志
<onlylove> jusss: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2930793001
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ (再怒转一帖)游戏利器 Noppoo Lolita LED 87红轴键盘测试_显卡吧_百度贴吧
<WhiteMoOn> jusss: grub 里写 nomodeset 没用啊
<jusss> WhiteMoOn: nomodeset是关闭kms
<jusss> WhiteMoOn: 你可以考虑再把i915关了，^_^
<jusss> onlylove: 不便宜吧
<jusss> 十余城管围殴花店夫妇   孙俪10年后再封后 看成了 十余城管围殴孙俪夫妇
<onlylove> jusss: 我等nv自己弄出个像样的东西来
<WhiteMoOn> jusss: 没有915啊
<jusss> onlylove: 现在手机上是不是可以自己跑脚本了，既然跑不了c
<WhiteMoOn> jusss:  我要640*480啊。。
<jusss> WhiteMoOn: 我开玩笑的，sorry
<jusss> WhiteMoOn: 你要低分辨率？
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道，我没用手机玩高级的，我就拿它当功能机用
<WhiteMoOn> 对啊，虚拟机console 搞这么大分辨率，不爽啊
<WhiteMoOn> jusss: 关键是默认的
<jusss> WhiteMoOn: 我不会了，你问下im
<jusss> onlylove: 我又不想学java...
<jusss> onlylove: 要是支持py或lisp就好了
<WhiteMoOn> iMadper`: console搞640*480 咋弄啊？ nomodeset 没用
<onlylove> iMadper`: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41449
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Lantern招聘程序员
<onlylove> iMadper`: remote，收入税自行解决
<wuyazi> 什么要求
<iMadper`> onlylove: 看过, 没兴趣.
<iMadper`> onlylove: 这公司不一定稳定.
<iMadper`> onlylove: 说不好几个月之后就发不出工资了吧?
<wuyazi> 。。
<onlylove> iMadper`: 到时候再找新的，美刀结算哦
<iMadper`> onlylove: 麻烦的很
<imtxc> onlylove: 不知道啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 那网站还是不注册的好
<imtxc> onlylove: 里面都是一些像  及「
<imtxc> onlylove: 里面都是一些像 jiero , freeflying , happyaron iMadper` 之类的土豪
<jiero> imtxc  比你钱少的人都可以被叫做土豪了。
 * jiero 碾压 imtxc
<onlylove> imtxc: 我怎么记得你曾经找我要过chiphell的账号
<wuyazi> imtxc, 是这个网址吗？https://getlantern.org/，为什么是 org
<^k^> ⇪ t: Lantern
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是你就是别人，反正有人问过我有没有chh的账号
<freeflying> onlylove: 靠，你连chiphell都有账号，果然壕
<jiero> eexp:  阿姨啊。
<eexp> jiero: 罗杰，有好事？
<jiero> eexp:  没想到好事
<eexp> 你还在不食人间烟火?
<jiero> eexp: 有好事你自然就知道了 .
<eexp> 难道要结婚了？
<jusss> eexp: 他不会的，天朝还不允许同性结婚
<wuyazi> 有招 python 程序员的吗？最近换工作
<jiero> eexp:  我结婚？别想了
<onlylove> freeflying: 我没有啊，有人让我帮忙看着chh啥时候开放注册啊，那时候我还在raycom上班呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 我有帐号啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 壕， 膜拜下
<imtxc> 啊？
<imtxc> 这都黑？
<onlylove> imtxc: 壕， 膜拜下
<onlylove> iMadper`: 赶紧来拜壕，候总都拜的壕
<imtxc> 这都黑？
<onlylove> happyaron:  赶紧来拜壕，候总都拜的壕
<imtxc> onlylove: 马蛋哦，死活收不到招行的账单了, 愁 cc iMadper` freeflying eexp
<onlylove> imtxc: 去柜台，让最漂亮那个MM给你手写
<eexp> imtxc: 又咋了
<freeflying> imtxc: 招行不给我办卡啊
<eexp> 帐单，登录网银，填写邮箱啊。 imtxc
<eexp> freeflying: 你咋了，居然不给你办
<freeflying> eexp: 因为我是屌丝啊
<eexp> freeflying: 啥，没担保单位，是不。
<slucx> iMadper`: ISO挂载后根本就看不到安装程序
<imtxc> eexp: 以前都正常收来着，这两期都收不到了
<backsorry> ubuntu touch 啥时候出有人有消息么？
<slucx> iMadper`: 莫非ramdisk也要挂载？
<eexp> imtxc: 肯定是被 iMadper` 黑了你的邮箱
<eexp> backsorry: 不早出了嘛。完全不成熟
<jusss> eexp: 不是胎死腹中了吗去年，没筹够钱
<eexp> imtxc: http://imagebin.org/321682
<slucx> eexp: 我用一个debian的急救盘和U盘上的CENTOS ISO，想用来安装CENTOS，咋整？
<eexp> jusss: 胡说
<eexp> centos的，问 roylez  slucx
<jusss> eexp: 明明是没筹够钱，死没死忘了，钱是一定没筹集到
<eexp> slucx: 你叫他金主席，或者金胖子，他就出来了。
<eexp> jusss: 是不够钱，继续开发。
<onlylove> eexp: 他完全没三胖胖唉……
<eexp> jusss: http://imagebin.org/321683
<eexp> onlylove: 恩。刮瘦的。
<microcai> kms 好啊
<slucx> eexp: 这个跟系统有关系吗？不是具体咋装
<microcai> nvidia 的闭源驱动也要支持　kms 了
<backsorry> eexp: 是我没说明白，我说的是搭载ｕｂｕｎｔｕ　ｔｏｕｃｈ的手机和平板。。。
<slucx> eexp: 有一个可以启动的linux还有一个系统ISO，咋安装？
<eexp> slucx: u盘系统，如果支持iso/img不同的启动方式的，直接就u盘启动安装了
<wiiw> lvm 加密的磁盘，每次开机都要输入密码，咋办？
<eexp> backsorry: 正式的没。bp/mx4号称马上就出，估计也难。自己刷一个嘛
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问 1404 更新在 配置grub-pc 时卡死肿吗办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464842 请问 1404 更新在 配置grub-pc 时卡死肿吗办 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2014-10-14 15:26
<slucx> eexp: 你是说需要把ISO镜像写到U盘吗？
<eexp> wiiw: pam-usb
<eexp> slucx: 是映像制作者的水平。
<wiiw> eexp: 有没有简单点的办法，开机自动输入，没有人操作
<backsorry> eexp: 好吧，问题我手机不支持，没有支持的机型。郁闷啊，还是在等等，看看吧。
<eexp> wiiw: pam-usb不要输入啊。插u盘
<eexp> 认证
<wiiw> eexp: 哦
<eexp> backsorry: 多数手机支持吧。
<wiiw> eexp: 虚拟U盘也行吧
<eexp> backsorry: 哦。记错了
<eexp> 这阵子，cm搞晕了。
<eexp> wiiw: 就是在u盘上，建立一个隐藏目录，.pam啥的。里面一个密钥。
<eexp> 虚拟的不知道
<wiiw> 哦
<backsorry> eexp:　额，ｃｍ我刷了几次不错。。就是想看看ｕｂｕｎｔｕ　ｔｏｕｃｈ这个系统。
<slucx> eexp: 用U盘上已有的系统启动，不能直接操作ISO进行安装？
<eexp> backsorry: 不成熟。你放弃吧。
<wiiw> slucx: 可以用 grub4dos 加载 iso
<eexp> vcf都要写脚本导入。
<imtxc> eexp: 你这是 163 邮箱？
<wiiw> 我是用 grub2 加载 grub4dos
<backsorry> eexp: 好吧，在等等看了，谢谢啦。
<eexp> 没地方设置proxy，后台播放音乐都不行。 backsorry
<eexp> imtxc: 是
<jusss> eexp: ubuntu touch自带perl py了吧
<jusss> eexp: 现在android是不是也能用perl py了？
<eexp> android没。
<onlylove> happyaron: 两个dd，我有问题问你俩 cc wzssyqa
<eexp> touch可以跑bash。perl没试。
<eexp> 跑py可以，应该跑pl可以。
<onlylove> happyaron: debian怎么替换init cc wzssyqa
<backsorry> ｔｏｕｃｈ下支持的命令多么？
<eexp> 袜子是dd?
<iMadper`> eexp: 是.
<onlylove> 是的，袜子是dd
<eexp> ...高级
<freeflying> eexp: 你给我找个担保单位吧
<eexp> 我们那公司，都不敢让银行上门。没法担保。lol
<freeflying> eexp: 你们在北京有分公司？
<roylez> freeflying: 担保你？
<roylez> eexp: 一扎
<freeflying> roylez: 担保啥
<roylez> freeflying: 你自己说的啊
<freeflying> roylez: 办信用卡
<roylez> freeflying: 要毛信用卡
<roylez> freeflying: 我都等着取消我现在的信用卡了
<netsnail> chromium下有没有好用的下载视频的plugin
<onlylove> roylez: 为毛要取消
<roylez> 发现用得到的地方很少，积分也基本是垃圾
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 求助，USB触摸屏驱动初始化有时会自动飞到右上角或右下角 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464843 最近在做一个USB触摸屏的ubuntu驱动，由于自己不懂驱动，所以经历了好长时，百度了无数资料后，才终于让触摸屏勉强用起来，但有很严重的问题。 问题： 第一次接
<slucx> 还是大便的iso做的方便
<roylez> freeflying: http://www.news.com.au/world/europe/nurse-killed-38-patients-she-found-annoying/story-fnh81p7g-1227089486979
 * onlylove 在想，那种小加湿器有用么
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ Nurse 'killed 38 patients she found annoying'
<jusss> 保持女性身体某部位的湿润？
<roylez> freeflying: 意大利果然出黑手党
<hamo> test
<^k^> hamo:点点点.  16:08
<hamo> test again
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛毛~
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> iMadper:  notify 不管用啊
<iMadper> hamo: 黑毛毛~
<roylez> hamo: 有好事没？
<hamo> roylez: 没有notify用
<roylez> hamo: 神马notify
<hamo> iMadper:  stumpwm的notify怎么调？
<iMadper> hamo:  (erc-modules  (completion move-to-prompt notifications smiley ercn autojoin button fill irccontrols list match menu netsplit networks noncommands readonly ring stamp track))
<iMadper> ham
<iMadper> hamo: 弄个dunst
<roylez> hamo: notify啥哦，用growl
<iMadper> hamo: aur里面有.
<hamo> iMadper: 系统里就有
<iMadper> hamo: 那个系统里有?
<iMadper> hamo: stumpwm的那个notify不是你想要的notification.
<hamo> iMadper: say something to me
<iMadper> hamo: 黑毛
<iMadper> hamo: 黑毛
<hamo> iMadper: ...
<hamo> iMadper: 不行，大小写也不行
<iMadper> hamo: 不行?
<iMadper> hamo: 你直接notify-send能工作嘛?
<hamo> iMadper: 再试试
<iMadper> hamo: 黑毛
<hamo> iMadper: 还是不行
<iMadper> hamo: 你先说你的notify-send能工作嘛?
<hamo> iMadper: 能，虽然很丑
<hamo> iMadper: 你有dunst的配置文件么？
<iMadper> hamo: 早没了...
<iMadper> hamo: 以前的arch下面用dunst
<iMadper> hamo: http://cheers.oneplus.cn/activity/jbl.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 一加手机JBL特别版 最拉轰的街听组合
<onlylove> JBL……
<onlylove> 全球顶级音响行业的领导者JBL怎么是个造音响的就说自己是领导者
<hamo> test
<^k^> hamo:点点点.  16:26
<freeflying> im
<freeflying> iMadper: 肾6开卖了
<iMadper> freeflying: 我的5s弯了.
<iMadper> freeflying: 6比5s还容易弯, 再也不买了
<freeflying> iMadper: 正好换6
<jusss> onlylove: jbl是日本的那个？
<imtxc> iMadper: 正好换6
<iMadper> jusss: 米国的
<hamo> test
<^k^> hamo:点点点.  16:28
<iMadper> freeflying: 已经被iphone坑过一次了, 再也不买了
<iMadper> freeflying: mx4现在联通有货啊
<onlylove> jusss: JBL 安桥 奥特蓝星还有谁来着，忘了
<hamo> test
<^k^> hamo:点点点.  16:28
<onlylove> jusss: 安桥是日本的
 * hamo 没辙了
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛毛你玩啥呢？
<hamo> roylez: emacs啊
<onlylove> roylez: ruby补全，你不来试试
<roylez> hamo: 你不怕爪子会变臭么？
<hamo> roylez: ...
<wiiw> hamo: 用irssi吧
<iMadper> hamo: rcodetools六年没更新了... 还不如rsense
<iMadper> hamo: 心塞
<hamo> wiiw: 这个也能和emacs集成？
<wiiw> hamo: 哦，那不行
<hamo> iMadper: 为啥你默认就能ignore case?
<iMadper> hamo: 不知道啊...
<iMadper> hamo: 你的pcomplete不是也能补出来嘛?
<wiiw> hamo:        notify-send - a program to send desktop notifications
<imtxc> hamo: 乃个坏人，让你升级weibo 5 版本
<imtxc> hamo: 我不小心点了一下也升级了
<hamo> imtxc: 怪我咯？
<imtxc> hamo: 不然呢
 * O0XX 没有notify好心塞
<slucx> iMadper: 我的ERC也不能补全大小写，我输入 im然后tab就补不出来你
<wiiw> erc很弱的，irssi强大
<iMadper> (setq read-file-name-completion-ignore-case t)  这个?
<iMadper> slucx: 我的可以. 我之前设置或
<jusss> O0XX: 你是在说erc的notify?
<O0XX> jusss: 对
<jusss> O0XX: 这个真木有
<jusss> O0XX: 连个声音提醒都木有
<slucx> jusss: 都可以有
<slucx> iMadper: 看看你的erc配置？
<iMadper> slucx: 我没有独立的配置, 都是合在一起了
<slucx> 汗
<slucx> iMadper: 应该不是你说的那个变量
<slucx> iMadper: 编译过内核了，initrd用哪个？
<jusss> erc的那个notification只是一个ison什么的，就是指定的用户在线是否通知下
<O0XX> iMadper: 我dbus居然没启动？
<iMadper> slucx: make install 的时候会自动生成initrd的.
<iMadper> O0XX: lol~
<slucx> iMadper: 我重启试试新内核
<iLucky> m8可以实现android和wp的互刷吗
<hamo`> iMadper: say something to me
<iMadper> hamo`: heimao
<hamo`> iMadper: 除了太丑以外，工作良好
<mk3548208> iLucky, 理论上可以，硬件是一样的
<roylez> hamo`: 黑毛一飘
<mk3548208> iLucky, 不知道有没有工具放出来
<iLucky> mk3548208: 哦，准备把手里的wp换掉
<jusss> hamo`: 你打算写notify.el吗？
<hamo`> jusss: 我已经搞定了
<hamo`> jusss: 现在工作良好
<roylez> hamo`: el是啥？
<hamo`> roylez: el? emacs-lisp
<roylez> hamo`: 恶狼？
<mk3548208> iLucky, 我用过的智能机只有symbian和三台windows.不太喜欢安卓
<hamo`> roylez: 不是恶狼。。lisp
<hamo`> iMadper: 他这个默认设置就不错
<iLucky> mk3548208: wp你用着舒服吗
<jusss> hamo`: 怎么搞定的？
<mk3548208> iLucky, 我用的是很舒服的，因为我需要的软件都有的。不知别人是怎么想就不知道了
<mk3548208> iLucky, wp8和wp7其实有时候很懊恼，wp8.1就不会了
<jusss> mk3548208: 有多档震动吗？能防水吗？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 优客农历不显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464850 比如初二只显示初，没有二 统计信息: 发表于 由 gszy_ysy — 2014-10-14 16:29
<mk3548208> jusss, 目前生产的手机没有这个功能
<slucx> iMadper: 内核没有make uninstall啊？？lol
<mk3548208> windows mobile,wp7,wp8.算是忠实粉丝了，symbian只用了1个星期
<iLucky> mk3548208: 我手里还有部1520
<iMadper> hamo: 99
<mk3548208> iLucky, 我的是1320
<onlylove> mk3548208: wp怎么关掉应用！
<jusss> iMadper: 他不在了，
<onlylove> mk3548208: 只能按返回么
<iMadper> jusss: 昂.
<iLucky> onlylove: 我也想知道
<jusss> 你是怎么补全出来的？连不在的都能补全出来，
<mk3548208> onlylove, 长按返回键，出现任务管理，直接向下划掉就可以了
<iMadper> jusss: 手打.
 * iMadper erc + company 真是好用
<jusss> iMadper: company是啥？是公司的意思？
<iMadper> jusss: company-mode
<onlylove> mk3548208: 我当初拿着wp研究了半天不知道怎么关
<mk3548208> iLucky, 安卓一般的机子简直没法用，卡的要死。当然现在情况就不知道了，都去搞价格站了，不知那些低价高配手机如何。我哥哥那个2000多的手机现在就卡得要死，只用了1年
<onlylove> mk3548208: 就和当初sony那个duo11不会用一样
<freeflying> iMadper: OO_after 还不走啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 帮我下单没
<iMadper> freeflying: 还没呢.
<onlylove> mk3548208: 2000多怎么会卡……
<iMadper> freeflying: 我还没定好买啥呢
<iMadper> mk3548208: 我的ios也特别卡
<iMadper> mk3548208: 目前来看, android才是最最好用的.
<jusss> hamo`: notify你怎么搞？写的el看看
<iMadper> hamo`: 乃还要折腾啊. 别折腾了, 去写安德猴客户端吧
<mk3548208> onlylove, 三星的，768M RAM,内部闪存也很低。不支持软件装到sd卡。才1年，安卓的硬件升级太快了
<hamo`> jusss: 能我搞定了就推到我的dotfile里
<slucx> iMadper: 内核不能用make uninstall啊？
<iLucky> iMadper: htc的机子怎么样啊？
<hamo`> iMadper: 着啥急
<iMadper> mk3548208: 别闹了, 我一年半之前2k+买的手机就是2g ram的了
<mk3548208> iMadper, 个有所好把，现在升级到8.1之后感到没什么差别了
<iMadper> iLucky: 好. 真心好. m8大赞
<iMadper> mk3548208: 怎么你哥一年前2k+买的手机那么小ram?
<freeflying> iMadper: 上一加?
<iMadper> slucx: 没试过.
<onlylove> mk3548208: 你那个768RAM确定是一年前2K+买的？
<mk3548208> iMadper, 这个不知道，我哥那个手机确实是2000，
<slucx> lol
<iMadper> freeflying: 一加手机的音频解码芯片是啥?
<iMadper> mk3548208: 好吧.
<hamo`> freeflying: 侯总，我今天又没抢到红米啊
<jusss> hamo`: 你github是啥
<hamo`> jusss: github.com/hamo
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* hamo (Bai, Yang) · GitHub (@ github.com)
 * iMadper 
<iLucky> iMadper: 我在网上看m8有好多种 价格也不一样，好奇怪
<freeflying> iMadper: 不清楚啊
<mk3548208> iMadper, 我记的是i789什么的
<iLucky> iMadper: 哪个才是真正的m8啊
<freeflying> hamo`: 红米真心不行啊，还是要好点的
<iMadper> iLucky: 最贵的
<mk3548208> iMadper, 估计被实体店坑了
<freeflying> hamo`: 一加/荣耀6/米四
<iMadper> freeflying: 昂, 魅族的解码芯片每次都选挺好的.
<jusss> hamo`: 你叫杨白劳呀原来
<iMadper> mk3548208: 可能.
<iLucky> iMadper: 3999的？
<mk3548208> iMadper, 不过我觉得这配置也不算差呀
<hamo`> freeflying: 我绝哦对我够用了....我手机都是按月抛型买的
<iMadper> iLucky: 不知道. 我只看评测, 不看价格.
<iMadper> mk3548208: 差的很. 必须2g
<hamo`> freeflying: 错了，半年抛
<iMadper> mk3548208: ios卡就是因为只有1g内存
<iMadper> mk3548208: 我刷图, 经常oom
<hamo`> iMadper: 土豪
<freeflying> hamo`: 屏幕分辨率太差了
<hamo`> freeflying: 你说红米？
<mk3548208> iMadper, 都流行2G了，我落伍了
<freeflying> hamo`: 对
<iMadper> mk3548208: 我一年多之前买的老机器啊
<hamo`> freeflying: 不知道，还没用过
<freeflying> iMadper: iOS确实牛逼啊，至今还1Gram
<freeflying> hamo`: 试试这借个
<iMadper> freeflying: 所以卡的很, 各种应用秒退
<freeflying> im
<iMadper> freeflying: 然后各大论坛的果粉还说1g是因为1g足够用
<freeflying> iMadper: 老实说，感觉比安卓的3G的好啊
<iMadper> freeflying: android的3g, 你去看各种多图的网站没压力. ios的就不行.
<iMadper> freeflying: 刷图刷多了, 煎蛋应用就自动退出了
<mk3548208> iMadper, 怎样图算多
<freeflying> iMadper: 很少在手机上看那么多图得网页
<iMadper> mk3548208: 简单应用, 上个厕所蹲五分钟, 刷个200张图轻轻松松吧
<hamo`> iMadper: 刷图帝
<hamo`> iMadper: 刷图帝帮我解决不能补全的问题啊
<mk3548208> iMadper, 我不会在厕所打开手机
<iMadper> hamo`: 行
<imtxc> freeflying: 又买啥了
<iMadper> hamo`: 你 C-h v 然后输入case ignore 看看那些变量
<mk3548208> iMadper, 6还是1G?
<freeflying> imtxc: 下单了个一加，最终取消了 lol
<imtxc> 一加是手机？
<imtxc> if_e1se: 来一发米4的码？
<imtxc> lol
<jackness> freeflying, iMadper人呢？
<iMadper> mk3548208: 是啊
<hamo`> if_e1se: 来一发 红米note 4G
<iLucky> 尼玛，m8在htc官网上价格就有好几种
<iLucky> 受不了
<jackness> iMadper,你答应我明年去红帽子公司的 还算数吗？
<iMadper> jackness: 我没答应你去, 我答应你, 你投的话, 我帮你内推.
<freeflying> hamo`: 为啥国内做网盘的不喜欢用ceph呢
<hamo`> freeflying: 国内的喜欢自己造
<iMadper> jackness: 红帽又不是我开的...
<jackness> iMadper, 能内推我 我就开心了
<mk3548208> iMadper, 不知1G是怎么支持大屏幕的，屏幕就需要共享很多内存了
<freeflying> hamo`: ceph的设计确实堪称优雅啊
<hamo`> freeflying: 没研究过...
<hamo`> freeflying: 最近在上couruse的课
<iMadper> hamo`: completion-ignore-case is a variable defined in `C source code'.  Its value is t
<hamo`> freeflying: 不错
<freeflying> hamo`: http://ceph.com/papers/weil-rados-pdsw07.pdf
<iMadper> hamo`: 看看你的这个变量
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 长度=213.43 kiB ; type=application/pdf
<freeflying> hamo`: 啥课
<hamo`> freeflying: Mining Massive Datasets
<iMadper> ;; ignore case as much as I can
<iMadper> (setq read-file-name-completion-ignore-case t)
<iMadper> (setq completion-ignore-case t)
<iMadper> (setq read-buffer-completion-ignore-case t)
<freeflying> hamo`: 高大上啊
<hamo`> freeflying: 这课真心不错
<imtxc> hamo`: 高大啊
<iMadper> hamo`: ^^ 看到了吗?
<hamo`> iMadper: 看到了，我试试
<mk3548208> iMadper, 我准备下部手机还是wp,集成twitter，facebook。联系人，照片，以及设置都能同步，觉得还是挺好使的.
<jackness> mk3548208, wp是什么手机啊？
<mk3548208> jackness, windows phone
<iLucky> iMadper: lg g3怎么样？
<hamo`> imadper: 果然是completion-ignore-cas
<iMadper> iLucky: 我喜欢.
<iMadper> hamo`: .
<jackness> mk3548208, 不错，我下部手机也买wp
<iLucky> mk3548208: 下一部就不叫wp了改叫windows看
<jackness> 就不买iphone6s
<mk3548208> iLucky, windows 10
<iLucky> iMadper: 那你还喜欢什么机子 都告诉我吧
<mk3548208> jackness, 你不要盲目买，这货也有点不足的
<iLucky> 我对比一下 明天换手机去
<jackness> mk3548208, 有什么不足？都联通世界了啊
<mk3548208> jackness, 应用比较少。看你的需求
<jackness> mk3548208, 只要能翻越gfw，我觉得一定是完美的手机
<mk3548208> iLucky, windows x估计更加的同一了
<iLucky> mk3548208: 还不确定现在的wp设备能不能升级呢
<mk3548208> jackness, vpn支持ikev2,l2tp。你如果要使用twitter的话，不翻墙也是可以得，但是不要刷国行的ROM，我的刷的是越南的
<mk3548208> jackness, 国行没集成twitter
<imtxc_> 求送个 mx4 或者米 4
<mk3548208> iLucky, 应该能升级的，都是nt内核，况且微软没必要做同样不能升级的事情两次
<mk3548208> iLucky, wm 到wp7是硬件原因，wp7到wp8因为内核换了，机子又比较少，不给开发驱动造成的吧
<iLucky> mk3548208: wp刷国外固件可以直接翻墙？
<mk3548208> iLucky, 只要机型一样，硬件一样，能直接上twitter。其他的网站不行，人脉的twitter是通过微软服务器的
<hamo`> 求送个 mx4 或者米 4
<iMadper> iLucky: mx4
<iLucky> mk3548208: google呢
<mk3548208> iLucky, 我的手机是1320,与越南的1320配置一样，我就刷的越南固件
<mk3548208> iLucky, 这个不行
<iLucky> iMadper: 这个可惜买不到
<iMadper> iLucky: 联通随便买
<mk3548208> iLucky, 只能开启vpn了
<imtxc_> hamo`: 红米 note 4g 是啥
<hamo`> imtxc_: 大个支持4G的红米
<imtxc_> hamo`: 不是那个 1s 增强版么
 * slucx 我表示不会卸载make安装的内核
<mk3548208> iLucky, 没买vpn的时候经常这个么，现在直接开ikev2 vpn
<iMadper> slucx: 我也不会, 手动卸吧
<hamo`> imtxc_: 不是
<hamo`> imtxc_: http://www.mi.com/note4g
<^k^> hamo`: ⇪ 红米Note 4G 增强版——小米手机官网 价格:1999元起
<slucx> iMadper: 删除/boot下的东西 /lib下的东西，改grub.cfg
<slucx> ?
<imtxc_> 哦，5.5 寸的这个啊
<iMadper> slucx: 谁知道啊.
<mk3548208> iLucky, 我记得1520可以解锁4G的，好像是软锁定
<slucx> 这也太反人类了
<slucx> 能装不能卸载啊，毛线
<mk3548208> iLucky, 我的就只能用3G，硬件不支持
<slucx> iMadper: 重启内核的问题解决了，前几天玩kexec的事
<iLucky> iMadper: 买不到啊 没货啊
<slucx> 下班回家
<imtxc_> hamo`: 米4看起来好看点
<slucx> kexec做的我halp -p的时候也会执行！！！
<slucx> 不光是reboot的时候执行
<freeflying> hamo`: 红米note的屏幕惨不忍睹
<hamo`> imtxc_: 关键是便宜，我手机是一般是半年抛...米4太贵了
<iLucky> mk3548208: 我听说过 但是毕竟联通4g 要是移动4g就好了
<hamo`> freeflying: 还没看过其他好屏幕，暂时应该还能忍受
<freeflying> hamo`: 1 你抢不到，2 京东你能买到也要1100了，还不如直接上米四
<slucx> hamo`: 换手机时通知我
<freeflying> hamo`: nani?
<hamo`> freeflying: 米4啥价格？
<hamo`> freeflying: so this nai
<freeflying> 貌似我现在家里得设备都是高清屏的了
<slucx> 下班
<freeflying> hamo`: 1999好像
<mk3548208> iLucky, 国际流行的都是FDD，这也是没办法的事情，下个nokia套件，下个港行rom，刷一下，twitter就出现了。4G就解开了
<hamo`> freeflying: 米4没有联通4G
<iLucky> mk3548208: 这个好强
<freeflying> hamo`: 荣耀6 一加 nubia z7 mini
<mk3548208> iLucky, 很好刷的
<iLucky> mk3548208: 经你这么一说我有点不想换手机了
<mk3548208> jackness, 买wp你需要考虑清楚，有些软件是没有的，有些做的不是很好。比如淘宝做的就不好，腾讯做的还是不错的
<mk3548208> jackness, 你如果需要很多应用，就不要买了，免得买来揪心
<jackness> mk3548208, 没淘宝怎么行 我们国家人这么喜欢网上购物的
<hamo`> freeflying: 这么多手机都熟啊
<mk3548208> jackness, 有时有的，就是做的不好
<jackness> mk3548208, 好吧，那我再等等吧
<freeflying> hamo`: 成天跟arm打交道啊
<iLucky> mk3548208: 联通现在不推4g，办卡都没流量送
<hamo`> freeflying: 你不是服务器么？
<hamo`> freeflying: 手机也开始了？
<mk3548208> jackness, 手机购物没问题，就是功能不如android多
<mk3548208> iLucky, 我直接网上3G升级4G
<freeflying> hamo`: 不分啊，都关注
<mk3548208> iLucky, 自由组合套餐
<jackness> mk3548208, 我手机是魅族的，新系统很不错。但是我妈妈不让我乱花钱。
<iLucky> mk3548208: 有链接吗
<mk3548208> jackness, 可以自己打工赚钱呀，或者和你妈妈说好，帮他干活，给你多少钱
<mk3548208> iLucky, www.10010.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 中国联通网上营业厅—话费充值与查询，联通宽带，3G套餐资费介绍及缴费业务办理，苹果iPhone 5s、5c，三星Galaxy Note3，小米手机3 等3G智能手机在线购买及手机游戏应用程序免费下载。 (@ 10010.com)
<mk3548208> jackness, 有点是联系人，主题都能同步，可以自定义个性化桌面，有很好使的cortana，缺点是应用不多。
<imtxc_> freeflying: 乃要买 米4？
<if_e1se> imtxc: 现在只有 联通和电信的。。。你要么？
<if_e1se> hamo: 有。你要么？
<hamo> if_e1se: 真有啊
<hamo> if_e1se: 大就行啊
<hamo> if_e1se: 大救星啊
<if_e1se> hamo: 你要哪个版本的。。。
<mk3548208> iLucky, 这上面的套餐觉得如何,我觉得最好的是自由组合套餐
<hamo> if_e1se: 给我一个
<freeflying> imtxc_: 咋了，你要出？
<iLucky> mk3548208: cortana好使吗
<hamo> if_e1se: 红米note那个联通4g的
<if_e1se> hamo: 联通4G，移动4G 要哪个？
<hamo> if_e1se: 红米有移动4G的了？
<freeflying> if_e1se: 给我个移动4G的
<imtxc> if_e1se: 有移动4g？
<imtxc> lol
<iLucky> 竟然掉线
<imtxc> if_e1se: 大救星啊
<mk3548208> iLucky, 网速良好的话还好使，不过语速得保持中速。发送短信，打开应用，或者规划日程都是很好的。毕竟是测试版
<freeflying> imtxc_: 自如评过米四没
<if_e1se> imtxc: m4 没有了，移动4G的这月就发了 2 个。都分了
<mk3548208> iLucky, 我记得1520的硬件支持：你好，小娜，可以呼出cortana的功能，不过目前还不支持。在 wp8.1 update2 好像支持。不需要长按按键了
<imtxc> if_e1se: 好嘛
<iMadper> freeflying: 一加能双卡双待嘛?
<imtxc> if_e1se: 现在有的是啥
 * iMadper 想要电信 + 联通双卡
 * iMadper 一个信号好, 一个速度快. 
<freeflying> iMadper: 不能， 那你选nubia z7 max
 * hamo 想要 移动+联通双4G
<iMadper> freeflying: numbia z7 mini就行
 * imtxc 想要三网三待4g
<imtxc> 还要视网膜屏幕
<imtxc> 还要64g内存
<if_e1se> imtxc:  联通和电信 3G版
<freeflying> iMadper: 关键zte的软件比华为的还差啊
<imtxc> if_e1se: 哦啊，那我就再等等
<iMadper> freeflying: 刷啊
<imtxc> if_e1se: 啥时候有4了想下我啊～
<freeflying> iMadper: 没得刷，cm不支持，小米不支持
<if_e1se> imtxc: 。。。啥时候有妹纸了，想一下我
<imtxc> if_e1se: 啊，那还是算了，你的码子我能看上，我的马子你都看不上的
<imtxc> if_e1se: 我这人不挑食～
<mk3548208> iLucky, 貌似cornata功能还很多，具体看官方中文视频。不过需要升级到开发者预览版，wp8.1 update1正式版还没出来
<if_e1se> imtxc: ...囧rz
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> 米4看样子不错
<imtxc> 至少货会比mx4多点吧？
<iMadper> freeflying: https://yadi.sk/d/wZomlC67bGnZg
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ NX507J_0820_CM11_hcy.zip — Yandex.Disk
<iMadper> freeflying: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/rooting-roms/cyanogenmod-zte-nubia-z7-mini-t2864510
<^k^> ⇪ t: CyanogenMod in the ZTE Nubia Z7 Mini? - XDA Forums
<iLucky> mk3548208: 1520如果可以语音呼叫contana我就不换手机了
<freeflying> iMadper: 那值得入mini啊，双卡全网4G
<iLucky> mk3548208: 你wp下用irc吗
<if_e1se> mk3548208: 用 wp ？
<iMadper> freeflying: 昂.
<mk3548208> iLucky, 我在电脑上挂，wp下挂的
<onlylove> 土豪马都说剁手兴了，你们还有想法？
<freeflying> iMadper: 这种rom你敢用？
 * onlylove 想要TDD+FDD混合4G
<mk3548208> iL
<hamo> onlylove: TDD+FDD不就是联通的么
<hamo> onlylove: 联通就是两种
<iMadper> freeflying: 不敢啊.
<mk3548208> iLucky, 很多人都说有sensor core芯片，具体我也不确定，你自己看看吧 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3043503156
<^k^> mk3548208: ⇪ 1520到底有没有sensor core传感器？_lumia1520吧_百度贴吧
<imtxc> if_e1se: 米厂的 pad 怎么样
<iMadper> freeflying: 我什么都不买, 就买mx4或者g3或者htc的
<mk3548208> if_else, 嗯
<onlylove> hamo: 电信也是两种吧，TDD人多的时候用，FDD人少的时候用
<onlylove> 跑了……
<freeflying> iMadper: mx4买不到
<imtxc> freeflying: 到时候排队mi4吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 话说你都有肾6了
<imtxc> 要那么多手机做啥么
<iMadper> freeflying: 联通合约机随便买啊, 还便宜了
<iLucky> mk3548208: wp下能挂irc？
<mk3548208> iLucky, 有irc软件的
<iMadper> freeflying: 联通官网现货, 我问了, 当天发货
<mk3548208> iLucky, 不过貌似不太好使
<iLucky> mk3548208: 都不能后台吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 要新号码
<iMadper> imtxc: 点老用户优惠
<imtxc> iMadper:
<imtxc> iMadper:
<iMadper> imtxc: 就可以不用换卡不用换号码了
<iLucky> mk3548208: 一后台就掉线
<imtxc> iMadper: 木有
<imtxc> iMadper: link?
<iMadper> imtxc: 有 我昨天试过了!
<iMadper> imtxc: 就是那个link!
<imtxc> 哪里
<iMadper> imtxc: 选择号码右边
<imtxc> 我没看到链接啊
<iLucky> iMadper: 给link啊
<mk3548208> iLucky, 哪些都不好使，我抽空去看看api，看能不能后台挂上，现在在写python web服务器，有点忙不过来
<iMadper> iLucky: 懒得搜, 你自己找
 * hamo jusss 走了？
<hamo> jusss: 刚说你你就来了
<hamo> jusss: 我已经推到我的github了
<imtxc> 抱歉，距离您合约到期时间大于6个月，请在2015年01月31日后再来办理
<imtxc> 我不知道我有个啥合约啊
<hamo> imtxc: 娃哈哈...不是所有人都能办这个的...
<hamo> imtxc: 随随便便有个合约就不能办
<iLucky> iMadper: http://www.10010.com/goodsdetail/981409166950.html有地区限制的
<^k^> iLucky: ⇪ 魅族MX4（16G） 4G手机|魅族MX4（16G） 报价_参数-中国联通网上营业厅 价格:￥0
<imtxc> 那合约我能放弃不
<mk3548208> iLucky, 不过看到墓碑机制可能就不行，看看行的的话就只能自己动手了
<hamo> imtxc: 不能放弃，要到合约到期前半年才能办
<imtxc> 这么高级
<imtxc> 现在随随便便一个合约都是两年
<hamo> imtxc: 他给你的日期其实是你合约到期前半年
<jzp113> python web服务器 服务器?
<jzp113> 不是有现成的框架吗
<imtxc> 那不买了
<imtxc> 等 if_e1se 的 mi4 码子
<imtxc> if_e1se: 约么
<mk3548208> jzp113, 自己写着玩玩的
<if_e1se> imtxc: pad 能用吧。。。
<if_e1se> imtxc: 约。来吧。
<imtxc> if_e1se: 求到时候给个mi4马子
<if_e1se> imtxc: 移动 4G 的是吧。
<imtxc> if_e1se: 嗯呐
<imtxc> if_e1se: 16g 的
<jzp113> 哦哦
<if_e1se> imtxc: 要是不差钱，可以预约购买，等 3 周发货。等厂里发码差不多一个月。
<imtxc> if_e1se: 跟价格有关系？
<jzp113> <mk3548208>我以为你商业的呢
<imtxc> if_e1se: 不都是一个价格么
<if_else> imtxc: 好吧，预售现在缺货了。。。
<imtxc> if_else: 对啊
<jzp113> <mk3548208>发现flask蛮好用的
<if_else> imtxc: 好奇葩的。。。销售。。。
<imtxc> if_else: 不懂，看样子不错，正好要换手机
<mk3548208> jzp113, 主要为了更加的了解web,和异步传输.wsgi,websocket都已经快完成了，自己也完成了一个wsgi的web框架，看看能不能把整套web框架弄出来
<if_else> imtxc: 挺顺畅的。到了装个 google 框架下个 google play 翻个墙，就可以下载 app 了。。。
<imtxc> if_else: 米4还是啥？
<if_else> imtxc: 不过现在觉得 google play 翻墙下载，好蛋疼。
<mk3548208> jzp113, 异步的话我用过tornado，flask到没用过
<if_else> imtxc: miui rom 都是这样
<imtxc> if_else: 有些app小米商店里面没有嘛
<imtxc> if_else: 而且我的三星盖世兔，装几个软件就满了，啥都装不了了
<jzp113> <mk3548208>呵呵,做出来给我用用
<if_else> imtxc: 国内的商店肯定不能和 google play 比，只是对国内的 app 友好，国外的还得区 play 上下载
<jzp113> <mk3548208>正好我微信公共平台还没搞好
<if_else> imtxc: 换 iphone6 吧。
<imtxc> if_else: è´µ
<if_else> imtxc: 唔。那这只好这样了。。。
<imtxc> lol
<mk3548208> jzp113, 有个ssl还没实现
<jzp113> <mk3548208>正好我微信公共平台不需要那个吧
<if_else> imtxc: 换 iphone 5
<imtxc> if_else: è´µ
<Freebuilder> object isa class	 // 看 object 是否为 class 或其派生类的实例
<Freebuilder> class1 isa class2  // 看 class1 是否为 class2 或其派生类
<imtxc> http://test.smzdm.com/pingce/p/18850
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ GOODWAY 威马 G-238，三明治早餐神器，愿得一人心，天天做早餐~_值友评测_什么值得买
<imtxc> 看着挺好吃
<Freebuilder> 两处 isa 运算符其实只能留一处，另一处用什么？
<mk3548208> jzp113, 我写好通知你吧，我先把你的id纪录到备忘录里面
<iLucky> mk3548208: ikev2 vpn要￥18/m啊
<mk3548208> iLucky, 我感觉价格还好了，我包年了，包年比较便宜
<mk3548208> iLucky, 我的大概有60台服务器可以切换
<mk3548208> iLucky, 我的一年144,只允许一台上线
<iLucky> mk3548208: 这东西是你写的？
<mk3548208> iLucky, 什么东西？
<iLucky> 这个app
<mk3548208> iLucky, irc app？
<iLucky> mk3548208: sorry.我还以为ikev2是个翻墙app呢
<mk3548208> iLucky, ikev2是vpn的一种类型，对移动端友好
<iLucky> mk3548208: 但是要钱就算了，我翻墙也就瞎看看
<iLucky> mk3548208: 电脑已经翻了
<iLucky> mk3548208: 手机就算了
<iLucky> mk3548208: 不过听你说刷港版固件可以用twitter？
<mk3548208> iLucky, 本来想自己租台服务器翻的，觉得没必要，就买了一个
<mk3548208> iLucky, 可以
<mk3548208> iLucky, 不过你要先翻墙，绑定twitter，我记得可以用电脑端绑定
<mk3548208> iLucky, 绑定之后人脉中就会出现twitter了
<mk3548208> iLucky, 我的一个vpn账号通杀，我在家里架设了网关，可以多台设备公用一个vpn
<mk3548208> iLucky, 所以一个设备许可就够了
<iLucky_> test
<^k^> iLucky_:点点点.  19:06
<Freebuilder> object isa class   // 若 object 是 class 或其派生类的实例，则返回真值
<Freebuilder> class1 isa class2  // 若 class1 是 class2 或其派生类，则返回真值
<Freebuilder> 因为类类型是一等公民，所以这两处不能重载，必须用不同的运算符。哪一个用 isa 更好？另一个用什么？
<iLucky> mk3548208: 问一下，怎么刷国外wp固件？
<jackness> mk3548208, 哪里有罗聊的网站
<jiero> imtxc:  我相机这噪点，没得说了。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 感光度太高了吧
<jiero> imtxc:  本来可用感光度也就320
<jiero> imtxc: 低了也没法用了
<jiero> imtxc: 就和 x20 同样一块感光器 - 就是不行拉。
<mk3548208> iLucky, 下载rom，http://www.wpxap.com/thread-761999-1-1.html
<^k^> mk3548208: ⇪ 【RM-937】港行1520 WP8.1 Cyan正式版ROM下载地址 - 诺基亚Lumia 1520论坛 Windows Phone论坛|智机网|WP|WP8论坛
<yunfan> jackness: 随机聊天的？
<jiero> imtxc: 完了，我被蚊子咬了！
<mk3548208> iLucky, 刷机套件 http://www.wpxap.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=727275
<^k^> mk3548208: ⇪ 诺基亚刷机工具Nokia Care Suite5.1.83.1414更新发布，支持WP8.1机型 - 使用教程/知识/经验/新手/补丁 |智机网|WP8论坛
<mk3548208> iLucky, 刷机教程网上有
<iLucky> mk3548208: okay thank u
<mk3548208> iLucky, 可能下载的rom文件需要一些改名，主要是去掉前缀
<mk3548208> iLucky, 然后放到刷机套件预定的目录下，具体怎么刷网上有
<mk3548208> iLucky, 如果不懂的IRC我，记得pc操作系统是win7及其以上
<jzp113> <mk3548208>哈哈 我在新浪云帮你测试
<iLucky> mk3548208: 好的
<jackness> yunfan, 对啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu系统 LSI raid卡驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464854 raid卡 ： LSI MegaRAID SAS 9260-8i 有ubuntu版的驱动么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 evil-kevin — 2014-10-14 19:13
<mk3548208> iLucky,忘记说了，我给你的rom地址后面有 WHITE,RED字样，就是给你那个rom的网址，最好对应你机器的颜色，1520我没了解，不知这个什么意思。但是刷机步骤都是一样的
<jiero> imtxc: 今天算是捡到了。信用卡积分用的最好的一次，头一次只用积分就吃饱了。
<imtxc> 。。。。
<iLucky> mk3548208: 不会变砖吧?
<imtxc> 吃啥了
<imtxc> jiero: …………
<mk3548208> iLucky, 其实变砖了也没关系，可以用nokia客服套件救回来的
<mk3548208> iLucky, 其实还有个恢复软件，是客服用的，那个只能下载对应地区的固件，然后会自动刷机，跨地区就不行了
<jiero> imtxc:  芋头冰 -甜品 + 奶茶 甜品。
<jiero> imtxc:  明天出去游玩回来再去换一盒点心+一杯咖啡+一个麦当劳汉堡就好了。
<jiero> imtxc:  好了，明天午饭也解决了。
<jiero> 错了。是晚饭。
<mk3548208> jzp113, ^_^
<imtxc> .. 屌
<imtxc> jiero: 我想买那个早餐就机了
<imtxc> jiero: 早上都不知道吃啥
<jiero> imtxc: 淘点点 - 10块钱外卖红包 ；72街注册后送一餐。
<jiero> imtxc: lol
<jiero> imtxc: 保留着72街送餐的积分，有天终于不想做饭了或者累了就等送上来。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 你在羊城？
<jiero> imtxc: 在鹏城
<imtxc> 哦
<imtxc> 怪不得
<jzp113> <mk3548208>最近在guthub注册了个学生包.
<jiero> imtxc: 怪得怪得。
<jiero> jzp113: 老外的大学你即使毕业了或者离校了，邮箱好像还是保留的。 cc imtxc
<jiero> 直到主机重新刷了
<jiero> 被搞坏了
<imtxc> jiero: 那是，他们学校能有几个学生？
<imtxc> jiero: 你给国内大学这么弄，重名的得多少
<jzp113> <mk3548208>额 哎我们学校没邮箱
<jiero> imtxc:  全是学号的啊。
<jiero> imtxc: 人家大学生少。
<imtxc> jiero: 叫张明的就得排到 zhangming10000
<imtxc> jiero: 对啊
<jiero> imtxc: 不用名字的。。。
<jzp113> <mk3548208>额 只能老师用
<mk3548208> jzp113, ？？？
<jzp113> 额 邮箱这个不是重点吧
<jzp113> 和排名有什么关系
<jzp113> 后缀不一样啊
<jiero> imtxc: 没啥，人家会字母排序列的，不会那么麻烦，即使每年10000人也可以拉。
<jzp113> 还是服务器的事
<jiero> imtxc: 关键是大学每年招生3次，比中国要麻烦多了哈。
<jiero> imtxc: 自由转校，换专业的方式
<imtxc> jiero: 国内大学生可是会用学校邮箱传片的
<imtxc> jiero: 谁家学校服务器能抗住这么造？
<jzp113> <mk3548208>没事.
<jiero> imtxc: 结果你可以拥有多个 .edu 邮箱
<imtxc> jiero: 我到现在都没有过 edu 的邮箱
<jiero> imtxc: 怎么会？一般大学邮箱就20MB空间限定
<jzp113> <mk3548208>你python水平蛮高啊
<jiero> imtxc: 老师要提醒你快删除！
<jzp113> <mk3548208>你用过微信机器人框架吗
<jiero> 否则新提醒进不去，你自己的错误
<jzp113> 哈哈
<imtxc> jiero: 现在通知什么的方式多了
<jzp113> 我破解了老师的邮箱
<jzp113> eyou
<imtxc> jiero: 以前也没几个人用邮箱
<jzp113> 拿来个老师的用用
<jiero> imtxc:  。。。在没有分班的情况下，除了邮箱，你想怎样？
<imtxc> jiero: 恩，环境不一样
<imtxc> jiero: 我又不知道国外的大学啥样子
<imtxc> jiero: 你看着那个早餐机怎么样
<mk3548208> jzp113, 有些还不是很懂，现在写c扩展还是不太会
<mk3548208> jzp113, 机器人框架没使用过
<mk3548208> 有edu邮箱的好处，可以免费使用微软的产品，可以免费试用jetbrains的开发工具
<mk3548208> 是使用jetbrains的产品
<imtxc> jiero: 711 有充值卡之类的么
<jiero> 早餐机是什么？711是什么。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 好吧 7-Eleven 是我觉得最贵的早餐了。
<jiero> imtxc:  不知道啊，我几乎不去 7-Eleven，觉得那种便利店培养的态度 - 我不喜欢 -就好象我不会用瓶装水一样，这种态度我不欣赏。
<jiero> imtxc: cherrot都能送水了。
<jiero> imtxc:  cherrot 是满满正能量的人啊。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我亚马逊买了一条裤子，不小心没选好尺寸，退货再买，价格翻到3倍。放弃。
<jiero> iMadper:  最近这么努力
 * jiero 佩服 cherrot 是努力的天才。
<iMadper> jiero: 最近做的事情比较有意思
<jiero> iMadper:  你来劲了 -  好兆头
<jusss> iMadper: 有意思？偷进女生厕所？
<slucx> 求卸载自己安装的内核的方法…
<abc_> slucx: 百度一下你就知道
<slucx> abc_: 连狗哥都找了，还是不行
<abc_> slucx: ubuntu？
<slucx> 大便
<slucx> make安装的
<slucx> 看来只能手动来了
<abc_> 擦。。sudo make uninstall
<abc_> 应该就可以了
<tryit> slucx, rm /usr/src -rf
<onlylove> slucx: iMadper 那货没教你？
<onlylove> slucx: 他整天编译玩，不应该不会
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 系统更新后，无法进入界面，卡在LOG上了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464856 QQ图片20141014202221.jpg 出现这个问题 不知道怎么办了 统计信息: 发表于 由 haohao330 — 2014-10-14 20:23
<iMadper> onlylove: 我不想要这个kernel了, 就继续装新kernel.
<iMadper> slucx: 手动删嘛
<onlylove> iMadper: 你的硬盘论P的？
<onlylove> slucx: 貌似就是手动删，删module，然后是其他的，再然后就是bzImage和那个initr开头的
<iMadper> onlylove: 系统不想要了扔回beaker, 换台机器, 十分钟就有一台用pxe新安装好的最新的rhel7的机器了, 继续装kernel
<onlylove> iMadper: 丧心病狂
<iMadper> onlylove: 还要改grub
<onlylove> iMadper: 等起不来他就知道要改了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我从来不看硬盘多大, 不过内存上t的也时不时的拿来玩玩
<onlylove> slucx: 用debian的kernelpackage打包kernel的好处就是，你可以像卸载普通软件包一样卸载掉旧内核
<onlylove> slucx: 坏处 iMadper 说过了，浪费时间
<jzp113> 还有什么中文论坛吗
<iMadper> onlylove: 手动删. grub用grubby删.
<jiero> 中国足球踢巴拉圭足球了
<jiero> 中国足球场地有没有巴拉圭足球场地大？
<onlylove> jiero: 足球场地都是标准的好么，别闹
<jzp113> 额
<jiero> onlylove: 不是的，中国的大多不是拉
<jzp113> 足球?
<jzp113> 不是标准的吗.我们学校的都没人踢
<onlylove> jiero: 你意思是，中国足球世界杯不出线，是因为场地不标准？
<jiero> onlylove: 不是 -
<jiero> onlylove: 我没想那么大
<onlylove> jiero: 那有什么理由建的不标准
<jiero> onlylove:   让足够多的人参与
<onlylove> jiero: 一边11个，多了别想
<jiero> onlylove: 小场地适合人少或者没体力的时候
<onlylove> jiero: 这是规矩
<jiero> onlylove:  多数人不是那种俱乐部组织的。
<onlylove> jiero: 那俱乐部的总该是标准的吧？
<jiero> onlylove:  你见过几个俱乐部有场地用么？
<onlylove> jiero: 国家和国家之间的比赛，不用正式的？
<onlylove> jiero: 山东省体，首体
<onlylove> jiero: 真没见更多
<jiero> onlylove:  呵呵，都太专业了。
<onlylove> jiero: 那你意思是巴拉圭和中国是小孩子过家家了？
<onlylove> jiero: 不用专业场地就能踢了？
<jiero> onlylove: 巴西确实是那样开始的？
<jiero> onlylove:  就是中国的上升通道比较少吧
<onlylove> jiero: 你管人家是不是那样开始的做啥
<onlylove> jiero: 这和上升通道有啥关系
<jiero> onlylove: 开始的时候都是人，天份什么的差距不会那么大，肯定是后天的差异拉。
<jusss> onlylove: 又不知道该干啥了
<jusss> 游戏太坑爹，不想玩，电视电影不想看
<slucx> 刚刚烫脚去了
<jusss> 又没别的事干
<onlylove> jusss: 学编程，睡觉
<slucx> iMadper: onlylove 文件似乎只放在了/lib/modules /boot下了
<jusss> onlylove: 学什么编程
<onlylove> jusss: python会不
<jusss> onlylove: 不会
<slucx> onlylove: 学lua吧，lua以后可是要一统天下的
<slucx> 学啥py啊
<onlylove> slucx: 有perl在，你lua想统一天下？
 * jusss 好像从来没有过make install，忘了为啥了
<iMadper> lua是什么鬼?
<iMadper> lua能攻占js的市场?
<onlylove> iMadper: 一个以国王名字命名的脚本
<iMadper> onlylove: lua, 名字挺适合宅男的.
<iMadper> onlylove: 我还以为是飞机杯
<jusss> iMadper: onlylove ,要不去学clojure ?
<slucx> iMadper: grub.cfg通过哪个命令更新的？
<jusss> 装装b可以
<iMadper> jusss: 高成本低收益.
<iMadper> slucx: grubby
<onlylove> jusss: 你说clojure我想起来了，你看SICP去
<jusss> update-grub神秘岛的
<jusss> onlylove: 早看了，后面几章没看，太难懂了
<jusss> onlylove: 就看了前三章左右
<onlylove> jusss: 就是让你看后面几章
<iMadper> sicp太无趣, 看不下去. 习题还特别多.
<iMadper> 要看就看色情小说.
<jusss> onlylove: 看完后面几章我就去写解释器了
<iMadper> 看任何一本色情小说, 对你编程能力的提升, 都比学习函数式语言来的要多
<jusss> onlylove: 而且sicp实在不是一本好的入门教程
<jusss> 虽然mit一直在用，现在不也换py了吗
<onlylove> iMadper: 色情小说的结论怎么来的
<onlylove> jusss: py学起来简单
<jusss> iMadper: lisp也是高成本低收益吧，装b到是可以，
<iMadper> onlylove: foreplay -> orgasm
<jusss> 有什么大型工程是lisp写的？
<iMadper> jusss: clojure就是lisp. lisp指的是一类语言.
<slucx> iMadper: 前几天玩kexec的时候居然服务一直开着呢，然后关机就自动切换新内核了
<onlylove> iMadper: 这俩我一个不认识
<iMadper> onlylove: 说明你看色情小说看的太少了
<iMadper> onlylove: 多看点儿英文的色情小说.
<iMadper> onlylove: 对你整个人生道路都有很多好处.
<jusss> iMadper: 我没说不是呀。。。
<iMadper> jusss: avcloud就用clojure的. clojure还是有人用的
<iMadper> jusss: 你也是, 别去碰什么函数式编程了. 要么就踏踏实实的学工程类语言. 要么就乖乖的去看色情小说去 .
<jusss> <iMadper> onlylove: 对你整个人生生殖器都有很多好处.
<onlylove> jusss: 你找 yunfan 去，他貌似最近在用coljure
<iMadper> 现在觉得各大语言的缺陷都是不好部署. go倒是容易部署, 不过语言设计的太差.
<onlylove> 擦，又拼错了
<jusss> iMadper: 为啥lisp有那么多牛叉的特性，又一点不流行，想不懂
<^k^> iMadper: define:lua not defined.
<onlylove> jusss: 黑客与流氓看过没，看过你该知道
<jusss> 是因为根本不关心底层吗？只关注逻辑吗
<iMadper> jusss: cdma比gsm号那么多, 为啥要死了? 好的东西不一定有好的推广
<iMadper> jusss: 跟tm语言特性一点儿关系都没有
<Freebuilder> 看色情小说吧
<jusss> onlylove: 我还是去看看py算了
<onlylove> jusss: 我没事干还不知道做啥呢
<jusss> “本文适合有经验的程序员尽快进入Python世界.特别地,如果你掌握Java和Javascript,不用1小时你就可以用Python快速流畅地写有用的Python程序.”
<jusss> 1小时学py 好厉害的作者
<jiero> onlylove: one thing you've never done before - 赶紧学英文到八级
<onlylove> jiero: 喵的，8级是英文专业才有的
<onlylove> jiero: 我major不是English
<jiero> onlylove: 我说的是8级的级别
<jiero> onlylove:  雅思达到主席的水平就够了
<onlylove> jiero: 这个级别怎么判断
<onlylove> jiero: 竹席雅思几分
<jusss> 周围的都木有老外，就算英语学到8级也无用武之地呀，难道还指望被公派出国或去当英语老师呀
 * slucx haha
<slucx> iMadper: erc可以回复ping？
<slucx> ping我试试
<iMadper>  懒得试
<jiero> onlylove:  大概就是能写英文论文，写信；阅读理解英文报道；说英文能和adam一样就够了
<onlylove> jiero: 然后呢
<jiero> onlylove: 做到了就是一项可用的技能
<jusss> onlylove: 然后就洗洗睡吧
<jiero> onlylove: 或者是基础
<onlylove> jiero: 拜托……
<jiero> onlylove:  你不是没事干么。
<onlylove> jiero: 如果那样我还不如和nyfair学日语，过了3级就可以去潍坊上班了
<onlylove> jiero: 离家还近
<jiero> onlylove: adam每天背单词。我也开始背了哈。因为我很多看不懂就掠过的单词
<slucx> jiero: adam是阿当还是阿姆？
<jiero> onlylove: 那样也可以啊
<jiero> onlylove: 选择你觉得何时的工作呀
<jiero> onlylove: 合适
<onlylove> jiero: 我傻啊，继续呆文思
<jiero> onlylove imtxc  我看到旅途上碰到的一个姑娘拍的景色，果然西藏那面赞啊。必须赞的绝美景观。相机都次要了
<jiero> 就是景色赞
<onlylove> jiero: 如果，你可以一个人逛某个风景名胜，那么哪里都很赞
<jiero> onlylove imtxc 今天我是第一次见到有女孩子穿露背装上街的。
<onlylove> jiero: 这个天穿露背……有病吧
<jiero> onlylove 这里还挺暖和的，我早上去跑步也不冷
<onlylove> jiero: 帝都最低4度了
<jiero> onlylove: 噢。这里最低也就22度？
<jiero> onlylove: 一般不会是一个人
<jiero> onlylove: 她没钱的，到处摆摊蹭饭去游览
<jiero> onlylove: 碰到她的时候她就蹭的 -
<iMadper> onlylove: 昨天早上, 我醒来之后想看看外面的人穿什么衣服, 来决定我穿多厚. 结果窗外一个妹子, 上身羽绒服, 下面短裤或者短裙, 反正露大腿...
<jiero> onlylove: 是搭车去西藏
<iMadper> onlylove: 于是我真不知道外面是冷还是热了...
<jiero> iMadper: 哈哈
<jiero> iMadper: 关键是今天这妹子太奇葩了，黑色外套，后面扎两根还是白色的？
<jiero> 露背但是白色的那是干什么，不懂，不美
<jusss> iMadper: 对于这种无视天气寒冷也要引起异性注意的态度，表示赞
<jiero> 白色蝴蝶结
<onlylove> jiero: 单身妹子搭车很危险的
<onlylove> jiero: 参考前几天走丢了搭车的那个
<jiero> onlylove:  相对吧。
<jiero> onlylove: 很多搭车的妹子，找伙伴的。
<jiero> onlylove: 那些都是城市里的吧。不是通向旅游线路上的。
<onlylove> jiero: 你意思是城市里面危险，旅游线路就不危险了？
<onlylove> jiero: too young
<jiero> onlylove: 呵呵
<onlylove> jiero: 自己看豆瓣
<onlylove> jiero: 有个告诫妹子旅行的
<onlylove> jiero: 作者自己的小伙伴差点被旅店老板强A
<jiero> onlylove:  我突然好奇为啥叫强A？
<jiero> A是什么？
<onlylove> jiero: attack
<onlylove> jiero: 怎么个attack自己想去
<onlylove> hamo现在还用C的马甲，没下班么？
<douglas> 据说导游比鸡还脏
<jiero> onlylove: 哈。。。attack。。。
<jiero> douglas:  导游，那是什么，多年不见了
<jiero> 啦啦
<iMadper> douglas: 鸡不脏
<onlylove> 据说而已，我认识个导游妹子
<jiero> douglas: 没关系，大多数跟着导游的也是比鸡脏好不
<jusss> 烤鸡还是烧鸡？
<jiero> iMadper: 今天去沃尔玛，印象变衰了 -拿礼品购物卡，突然要我自己提供身份证复印件 - 拿到后买了东西，卡刷不出来。。。
<jusss> 我比较喜欢烧鸡，烤鸡吃多了，恶心呀
<iMadper> jusss: 我喜欢熏鸡和白切鸡
 * iMadper 快点儿拿remote, 然后让我回广州住几个月吧...
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<^k^> jiero: define:A |A| different version of this web site containing similar content optimized for screen readers and mobile devices may be found at the web address: ...
 * jiero 也沦落到买临期奶的日子了。
<jiero> 买了3L，花15元。
<O0XX> iMadper: caca...今天抢了一天的红米note，还问别人要了个F码...结果
<O0XX> 晚上丫开放购买了...
<jiero> O0XX:  好人有好报
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ... .... 渣渣.
<jusss> O0XX: ...
<iMadper> O0XX: 我发现rails真庞大啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 这货性能能好嘛?
<jusss> O0XX: 你感觉clojure怎么样？能在android上用吗
<O0XX> imadper: ruby的性能都不好...
<O0XX> imadper: 但丫就是开发快
<O0XX> jus
<iMadper> O0XX: 总不会差过node.js吧
<O0XX> jusss: 我喜欢scala
<O0XX> imadper: node.js其实真心不慢
<iMadper> O0XX: 别看跑分.
<iMadper> O0XX: 跑分nodejs都跟java一个级别了, 但是一涉及复杂逻辑, 他渣一样的类型推导就拖慢速度了
<O0XX> imadper: 转scala吧？
<O0XX> imadper: scala+play framework
<O0XX> imadper: 赞
<iMadper> O0XX: 其实我现在对动态语言的性能真的不信了... 你看launchpad...
<iMadper> O0XX: 不..
<iMadper> O0XX: 不要scala
<O0XX> imadper: scala是强静态语言
<O0XX> imadper: scala吧
<O0XX> imadper: 绝对好
<iMadper> O0XX: 不过你要想, 动态语言性能那么差, python简直火到没朋友.
<iMadper> O0XX: 说明开发速度比执行效率重要啊
<O0XX> iMadper: scala开发和执行都高
<iMadper> O0XX: 不, 绝对没有ruby高
<iMadper> O0XX: 我看了一晚上的youtube了, 真快!
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> O0XX: 真心快.
<O0XX> iMadper: 真心流量不花钱啊...你用的什么tunnel? lz4? 那个你发现的
<O0XX> bug解决了？
<iMadper> O0XX: bug重现不了
<iMadper> O0XX: 可能网出问题了.
<iMadper> O0XX: issue给关了
<O0XX> imadper: 好吧...
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂, 流量不花钱. 随便卡.
<iMadper> 随便看
<iMadper> 反正我现在基本上看个几分钟 视频就缓冲满了
<O0XX> iMadper: 想起来中午饭前没给你
<O0XX> iMadper: 明天提醒我啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<iMadper> O0XX: 明天你带饭?
<iMadper> O0XX: yas那个问题怎么解决啊? 全局tab不能改, 好烦啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 待我去yas源码看看, 找到设置快捷键那几行给注释掉.
<iMadper> nnnd
<O0XX> imadper: 如果记得的话，我就带
<O0XX> imadper: yas那个我忍了，反正我也不喜欢手动补全
<iMadper> O0XX: ...
<jusss> iMadper: O0XX ,python在android上有很多库吗？能写socket吗？
<jusss> onlylove: symbian s60可以用c++写，那是不是可以用c写？
<jusss> 我是不是问了2个白痴问题
<iMadper> 三个.
<O0XX> ...
<iMadper> 1: python在android上有很多库吗？能写socket吗？
<iMadper> 2: symbian s60可以用c++写，那是不是可以用c写？
<iMadper> 3: 我是不是问了2个白痴问题
<TreeTop> 客人：请问咨询一个问题的价格是多少？律师：一百块。 您的下一个问题是什么？
<onlylove> iMadper: 其实第一个是俩，所以应该算4个？
<iMadper> onlylove: 你说得对.
<iMadper> TreeTop: 乖.
<onlylove> jusss: 你别忘了，安卓的上层是java的
<onlylove> jusss: 当然，改art以后不清楚
<jusss> question 5, 处理数据一样，优雅的处理代码，来个例子吧
<kandu> jusss: http://machinelife.org/blog/post/peep+into+Extension+points/
<^k^> ⇪ t: peep into Extension points
<freeflying> iMadper: 蛤蟆真买了红米note？
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩.
<jusss> iMadper: hamo ,处理数据一样优雅的处理代码是啥意思？
<jusss> lisp
<jusss> http://article.yeeyan.org/view/58498/209584
<freeflying> hamo: 牛
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 译言网 | 至今听到关于 Lisp 最迷人的故事
<hamo> freeflying: ?
<iMadper> jusss: 就是你可以更轻松的在运行时把自己干掉
<hamo> freeflying: 我就是看到了...
<freeflying> hamo: 多少入的
<hamo> freeflying: 还真没买...
<hamo> freeflying: 现在999
<hamo> freeflying: 官网就能买
<iMadper> hamo: 1100买魅族吧
<freeflying> hamo: 撸吧
<hamo> 。。。
<jusss> iMadper: 来个例子？处理代码的例子
<iMadper> jusss: 我不会写lisp, 任何有关函数式编程的问题 ,永远不要问我
<kandu> jusss: 用 lisp 也能体会到，不过 lisp 宏在转换过程中，附加信息全丢掉啦，比如位置信息。所以大多 lisp 的出错信息简直...没用  http://www.yinwang.org/blog-cn/2014/02/04/pl-tool/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 程序语言与它们的工具
 * kandu 忽悠完毕，睡觉
<freeflying> hamo: http://item.jd.com/1209056.html
<jusss> kandu: 大师
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 【努比亚小牛3 Z7mini 16G】努比亚（nubia）小牛3 Z7 mini 4G手机（全黑）LTE/WCDMA/TD-SCDMA/EVDO 双卡双待【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:1499.00
<jusss> 淫王的文章原来
<hamo> freeflying: 看着不错啊
<freeflying> hamo: 全网支持这个很赞
<hamo> freeflying: 系统是弱点
<freeflying> hamo: 确实
<hamo> freeflying: 小米的核心竞争力其实就是miui
 * jiero 还没用过小米之类的。
 * jiero 只用过android 原装系统。
<freeflying> hamo: 可惜米4和和红米都没支持4G双卡的
<hamo> freeflying: 是
<jiero> 买魅族 MX4的团购了？
<jiero> iMadper: 我终于发现便宜的自助餐了。29元吃1个半小时韩式烤肉。
<freeflying> hamo: http://item.jd.com/1142215.html?jd_pop=65196188-afff-4d29-bcbd-ce6614a6b04f
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 【中兴天机 GRAND SII】中兴 天机 GRAND SII 4G手机（灰色）TDD-LTE/FDD-LTE/TD-SCDMA/WCDMA/GSM 5模17频【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:1699.00
<freeflying> hamo: 中兴的机器也很不错，只是可惜了rom
<hamo> freeflying: 剁手兴我是不考虑了
<freeflying> hamo: nubia也是zte的啊
<hamo> freeflying: 啊？
<hamo> freeflying: 那也不考虑了。。
<freeflying> lol
<hamo> freeflying: 其实我就一个卡，无所谓双卡双待了。。
<hamo> freeflying: 羡慕你们这些用好几个电话号码的壕
<freeflying> hamo: 那就米四吧
<iMadper> jiero: 赞
<jiero> iMadper:  不赞了。路上好久，算了，还是就近吃吧。
 * jiero 明天做早饭，炒饭有黄瓜了 - 有蛋 - 有肉 - 有香蕉 - 有苹果 -有柠檬 - 还有牛奶 - 西红柿
<jiero> 杂烩炒饭
<jiero> 对了还有尖椒
<TreeTop> 现在是不是没有证书的pptp不能翻墙了？
<lynus> hi,有人在会议上做过lightening talk么？
<jusss> kandu: 大湿
<jusss> kandu: 你现在还是工作半年歇息两年吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-15
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu14.04 64bit启动时总是中断 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464859 ubuntu启动后，读取硬盘数据总是中断然后就在黑屏画面一直不动了，要按电源健重新启动才能进入系统。怎样解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 zekurtyang — 2014-10-15 6:33
<iLucky> 有人用lync吗
<dongsheng> 还以为是lynx :)
<modory> hello
<^k^> modory:点点点.  08:27
 * tenzu 拜神拜各位壕
 * jiero 是变态，又要求亚马逊退货了2件。
 * jiero 的亚马逊退货记录至少30件了么？
<wlxmhls> ubuntu下virutalbox虚拟windows，在windows下播放视频，声音和图像不同步怎么回事？声音比图像提前5秒左右
 * jiero 抱抱 happyaron  我想要的太多了
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  09:17
<wlxmhls> test
<^k^> wlxmhls:点点点.  09:17
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  09:19
<roylez> jiero: 你就是个变态
<jusss> roylez: +10086
<kandu> jusss: 打杂半年，休息起来就不一定了
<jusss> kandu: 真羡慕
<jusss> kandu: 打杂一般在哪里？
<kandu> jusss: 这有啥好羡慕，砍柴，种菜，不买房子，车子不谈对象，你行么？
<jiero> roylez:   我觉得做什么都是浪费时间
 * jiero 拜拜 roylez
<kandu> jusss: 打杂么，平常在家，附近公司电脑有问题就出门维护下
<jiero> kandu:  machinelife
<jusss> kandu: 面朝大海，春暖花开吗
<jusss> kandu: 我好羡慕呀
<jiero> kandu:  manager
<jusss> roylez: 我现在有把(和9 )和0切换了
<jiero> huntxu:  我怎么觉得做什么都浪费时间？
<kandu> jusss: 面朝黄土，挨饿受冻
 * jiero 拜拜 kandu
<jiero> onlylove 我觉得不论做什么都是浪费时间啊。
<jiero> onlylove 就算认定我30天后死掉也是。
<onlylove> jiero: 那就什么不做等死
<jusss> kandu: 大湿，来讲下scheme吧
<jiero> onlylove 无聊最无聊了。
<jiero> onlylove 好吧，下一步，买一个 sony alpha 6000
<happyaron> jiero: 拜见高富帅
<jiero> happyaron:  蓉蓉，觉得人生好无聊，每件事都是浪费时间。
 * jiero 拜拜 happyaron
<happyaron> jiero: 那就等死
<jiero> happyaron:  不想
<happyaron> jiero: 等死也无聊的话，就再看看有啥不那么无聊的
<jiero> happyaron: 不是无聊不无聊的是，总是觉得会浪费时间！
<jiero> lol
<happyaron> jiero: 那就看看啥事没那么浪费时间
<happyaron> jiero: 都浪费，至少还可以有个比较级吧
<jiero> happyaron:  我最不擅长比较了。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 那就忍了
<happyaron> 总可以忍吧
<jiero> happyaron:  忍不住了！
<happyaron> nihui: 拜见泥灰，这次活着呢还是挂机呢？
<happyaron> jiero: 那我也不知道你该咋办了
<happyaron> jiero: 找妹子谈心去
<onlylove> 买了一顶帽子 254 块，我跟老板说算个整数吧，老板回答说：“256？”，当时就震惊了，当即问他：“你是程序猿？在哪工作？”，老板幽幽的回答：“快播”。
<happyaron> jiero: 汉子们帮不了你了。
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<nihui> happyaron: .....
<jiero> happyaron: 我和很多认识的妹子说了。还是没啥帮助
 * nihui 围观中 ´ ▽ ` )ﾉ
<happyaron> nihui: 终于又一次见到了活着的 nihui。。。
<nihui> happyaron: 我昨天也活着好不好。。。
<roylez> onlylove: 说256的活该去快播，明摆着255
<onlylove> roylez: 从0开始当然255，可是2的n次方是256啊
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在发现我在win下用cmd也挺溜了
<onlylove> jusss: win下面不应该用powershell么
<happyaron> nihui: 昨天我没在啊
<happyaron> nihui: 所以不算数
<happyaron> lol
<jusss> onlylove: 这个太高端，用不上
<onlylove> jusss: ssh断了，但是irc还在运行，知道怎么接上不
<jusss> onlylove: screen...
<jusss> onlylove: 如果你在screen里irc
<onlylove> jusss: no putty
<jusss> onlylove: 其它的cc dd
<jusss> onlylove: mingw自带
<happyaron> tmux也行，都没用就不必cc了。。。
<onlylove> 算了，无所谓
<onlylove> pkill一下重开
<jusss> onlylove: 你可以用taskkill
<onlylove> jusss: 有啥区别
<jusss> onlylove: 区别就是这是8个字母，你那是5个字母
<imtxc> jiero: 那是
<jiero> imtxc: 什么？
<imtxc> jiero: 西藏、青海湖那地方，你那出手机随便一按，就是一张桌面
<imtxc> jiero: 跟谁拍的，用啥拍的没关系
<onlylove> happyaron: tmux的pre是啥来着？ctrl-B？
<jiero> imtxc:  嗯。觉得还是适合广角拍摄
<onlylove> imtxc: 没办法，那边没那么多房子车子人
<roylez> jiero: ping
<imtxc> onlylove: 默认是 b
<onlylove> imtxc: ╮(╯_╰)╭我用下默认的就好了
<qiao> iMadper: 要去资本主义的壕 早～
<tenzu> ??
<tenzu> chrome里的circ似乎升级了
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽
<roylez> tenzu: 有好事不？
<tenzu> roylez: 忙成翔了, 都是血泪
<onlylove> qiao: 首席，iMadper要去哪里？
<jiero> tenzu: 血泪写书
<qiao> iMadper: 问 壕 iMadper
<onlylove> iMadper: 壕，你要去哪
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 系统内核重新编译安装之后，uname -a 内核信息没有变化 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464860 内核修改配置重新编译步骤如下： 1、source目录下，执行 make -j8 bzImage 命令 2、生成vmlinux后，对需要动态加载的模块进行编译，通过命令make modules实现 3、通 过make modules_inst
<casparant> iMadper: 纳尼，你要东渡扶桑拍片儿去？
<kandu> jusss: 这倒是，附近环境不错
<kandu> jusss: 不懂 scheme
<iMadper> casparant: ... ...
<iMadper> qiao: ... ...
<iMadper> casparant: 对了, 我有事情要问你
<RainFlying> 在魔都工作一年了，只剩下几百大洋，心好累
<qiao> casparant: 早～
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你啥时候去魔都了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 去年的今天
<jusss> RainFlying: 钱都去哪儿了？
<RainFlying> jusss: 魔都消费太高了，又得租房子又得吃饭又得交通。
<casparant> qiao: 早啊小弟弟
<qiao> casparant: 有合适的岗位，渡我过去 ？
<jusss> scheme都没个标准，各自实现自己的解释器，没有标准库，唉，
<imtxc> iMadper: 纳尼，你要东渡扶桑拍片儿去？
<imtxc> \qiao: 早啊小弟弟
<qiao> imtxc huntxu onlylove .....  各位大拿早～
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • Ubuntu启动失败，怎样查看启动失败的原因 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464862 Ubuntu安装在虚拟机上，昨天虚拟机崩溃了，Ubuntu也非正常关掉，今天再次启动 Ubuntu的时候，启动失败，没有任何显示和提示，然后就重启了，不断的重启中循环。 我是了一下其他的同样昨天
<^k^>  ─> 崩溃是没有正常关闭的Ubuntu系统，均正常，只是这个启动不了 的不正常。 想问一下，怎样查看Ubuntu启动失 …
<freeflying> 谁有hadoop介绍的幻灯片
<maplebeats> freeflying: 那是什么玩意
<happyaron> freeflying: 猴叔要去忽悠hadoop了？
<freeflying> happyaron: 毛，给人作培训
<happyaron> lol
<freeflying> happyaron: 倒是很多老队友去那边了
<happyaron> e
<casparant> qiao: 你想要什么岗
<freeflying> 国内不要人，不然我也去了
<happyaron> freeflying: 粗去啊
<freeflying> 能出去早走了
<qiao> casparant: 钱多，活少的 ～ lol
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/qWxds5G.gif
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ image/gif
<roylez> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/x7HtpAQ.jpg
<freeflying> roylez: 去hortonworks看看
<roylez> freeflying: 啥？
<freeflying> roylez: 搞hadoop得公司
<onlylove> freeflying: 候总要去hortonworks？
<freeflying> onlylove: 不去，他们国内不招人
<onlylove> freeflying: 说起来，vmware之前有个搞hadoop的就去了hortonwroks
<freeflying> onlylove: 在国内？
<onlylove> freeflying: 不知道，之前是在raycom上班，就坐我旁边的，后来离职去hortonworks了
<onlylove> freeflying: 可能是去国外了吧
<wangli> casparant, 有没有整理面包的岗位， 我觉得比较适合我
<casparant> wangli: 有打扫厕所的
<casparant> wangli: 要么
<wangli> casparant, 不
<casparant> wangli: 那我帮你打听一下面包房的岗位
<wangli> casparant, 赞
<O0XX> casparant: 能免费吃面包不？
<casparant> O0XX: 可以的
<O0XX> casparant: 求内腿
<casparant> wangli: 刚打听了，需要20-25周岁的小姑娘，你好像合适诶
<onlylove> O0XX: 可以吃到你闻到面包味就想吐
<kyon> 啧啧
<onlylove> ee这个点就休息？
<wangli> casparant, 我26了
<casparant> wangli: 26岁的小姑娘他们应该也要的
<iMadper> 26了还算是小姑娘?
<iMadper> 比我都大两岁!
<O0XX> imadper: 关键是看哪小
<iMadper> O0XX: 你得到了他
<O0XX> imadper: 要学会抓重点
<iMadper> O0XX: ...
<iMadper> linkedin 总给我推荐资深编辑, 法律顾问这种岗位, 这是要闹哪样啊!
<jiero> wangli:  原来是大姑娘了
<wangli> iMadper, 说明你的好友里都是法律编辑专业妹子
<tcstory> 是不是jekyll的自带的服务器无法识别markdown的代码高亮
<jiero> roylez:  。
<tcstory> 就是我用```把代码抱起来了,但是在生成的网页里发现语法没有被高亮
<roylez> tcstory: 用 {% highlight %}   {% endhighlight %} 试试？
<tcstory> roylez: 在markdown文件里面添加吗?
<roylez> tcstory: ```的block用的是pygemtize，这个方案挺操蛋的...
<tcstory>  13 # Build settings
<tcstory>  14 markdown: kramdown
<tcstory> roylez: 这是_config文件里的
<tcstory> roylez: 是不是和这个有关?
<roylez> tcstory: 用我说的替代 ```
<roylez> tcstory: 跟这个无关，markdown的引擎不管语法高亮
<tcstory> roylez:  Liquid Exception: Syntax Error in tag 'highlight' while parsing the following markup: Valid syntax: highlight <lang> [linenos] in _posts/2014-09-25-欢迎使用Cmd在线Markdown编辑阅读器.markdown
<roylez> tcstory: 我看看我以前写的
<tcstory> roylez: 在哪里看
<roylez> tcstory: 我电脑上
<roylez> tcstory: {% highlight ruby %}
<kandu> 后面没跟语言说明？
<roylez> tcstory: {% endhighlight %}
<tcstory> kandu: ........确实没有加上语言说明
<roylez> ruby这样，其他语言你自己写
<tcstory> roylez: 我试试
<kandu> 尖括号的，必需填，方括号的，选填
<O0XX> roylez: 扎西的累
<roylez> kandu: 不错，眼尖得很呢
<tcstory> roylez: 谢谢
<tcstory> kandu: 可以了 谢谢,难道没法使用 ```的方式吗?
<roylez> tcstory: 这个你就得琢磨你的 pygmentize 的问题了
<roylez> tcstory: 这个是一个大坑
<tcstory> roylez: .......感觉水好深,为啥是一个大坑呢
<roylez> tcstory: 最好自己改 code_block plugin，换用 prism.js 来语法高亮，没查过有没有人改过
<tcstory> roylez: 额,用```在github上有问题吗?
<roylez> tcstory: 不清楚，忘了
<tcstory> roylez: 我刚刚上传了一个测试用的博客,不过还没有看到小国
<iMadper> tcstory: ```在SO上面没问题.
<roylez> tcstory: 我的博客在 heroku
<O0XX> roylez: 我用'''没问题啊
<tcstory> roylez: https://github.com/tcstory/tcstory.github.io 能帮我看看我的博客有问题吗
<O0XX> roylez: 识别的很好
<^k^> ⇪ t: tcstory/tcstory.github.io · GitHub
<O0XX> tcstory: 极简风格，赞
<tcstory> O0XX: a
<tcstory> O0XX: 你是开玩笑把..........你看到博客啦?
<tcstory> O0XX: 我现在还不懂博客地址是哪一个
<roylez> tcstory: 可以看到
<O0XX> tcstory: tcstory.github.i
<O0XX> tcstory: tcstory.github.io
<alvin_rxg> Title: 我的Blog (@ github.io)
<tcstory> 好吧,我也看到博客了
<tcstory> 但是博文的路径好像有问题
<tcstory> alvin_rxg: 哪个是你的博客
<test4udp> 怀疑学校封了udp,请问有简单的方法验证么
<eexp> 但是博文的路径好像有问题
<hamo> test4udp: 不可能吧..封了udp你怎么解析域名？
<test4udp> 说不定就留一个53
<hamo> imadper: 测试补全
<tcstory> eexp: 怎么修改博文的路径
<tcstory> 我在本地启动jekyll server 服务器,能看到博文,博文路径没有问题,为啥在github上不行呢
<imtxc> tcstory: 极简风格，赞
<hamo> imtxc: ...
<tcstory> imtxc: 让大家见笑了
<tcstory> imtxc: 能帮我看看博文路径不对的问题吗
<hamo> tcstory: 你这个还真不像是路径错误
<hamo> tcstory: 就像是本来就这个样子
<imtxc> http://tcstory.github.io/blog/2012/08/25/hello-world.html
<tcstory> hamo: 同样的blog,我在本地启动jekyll server 服务器,能看到博文,博文路径没有问题,为啥在github上不行呢
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://tcstory.github.io/blog/2012/08/25/hello-world.html -- unhandled responsein get body
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • ubuntu 14.10无法识别乐之邦 monitor mini声卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464865 ubuntu 14.10无法识别乐之邦 monitor mini声卡 由办法吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2014-10-15 11:30
<imtxc> tcstory: 没有 deploy?
<tcstory> hamo: https://github.com/tcstory/tcstory.github.io,看看里面的东西,应该没有出错把?
<^k^> ⇪ t: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for https://github.com/tcstory/tcstory.github.io, -- unhandled responsein get head
<tcstory> imtxc: deploy啥/?
<tcstory> imtxc: 我在本地git commit 后,就直接push到github上了,这样有问题吗?我是参照阮一峰的博客
<imtxc> tcstory: 你这里 https://github.com/tcstory/tcstory.github.io 就没有 blog 这个目录啊
<^k^> ⇪ t: tcstory/tcstory.github.io · GitHub
<freeflying> hamo: docker最近太火了
<hamo> freeflying: 有么？
<hamo> freeflying: 我真是不知道
<tcstory> imtxc: 哦,我不懂这个问题,应该我看的是阮一峰的博客,而且在本地测试没有问题
<lostsnow> 咦 有在用docker的?
<tcstory> imtxc: 那我应该怎么修改_config.yml
<freeflying> hamo: 跟两年前你炒iaas差不多了
<maplebeats> tcstory: github blog？
<hamo> freeflying: 我咋觉得不是个好现象呢...
<lostsnow> docker挺好的
<maplebeats> 哈哈，我的github blog都三年了
<maplebeats> 3 years ago
<tcstory> maplebeats: ..........额,这个repository 的文件是我参考阮一峰博客的教程,
<maplebeats> source: .
<maplebeats> pygments: true
<maplebeats> excerpt_separator: ""
<tcstory> maplebeats: 我不懂得在github上缺少了什么
<maplebeats> 这是我的_config.yml
<maplebeats> 不过最近jekyll升级升得我的博客跑起来好像也有问题了
<freeflying> hamo: 整个IT行业就是这样啊，每几年都要炒个新东西
<hamo> freeflying: 好吧... 我真觉得docker核心的价值其实是他的image repo...
<hamo> freeflying: 就跟C家想做的juju核心也是charms
<hamo> freeflying: 其他的，不用docker做container还有其他的
<hamo> freeflying: 但是用户贡献的image就是无价的了
<hamo> freeflying: 最悲剧的是，docker的image repo在国内被墙了
<tcstory>                                         baseurl: /blog                                source: .
<tcstory> 这样还不行吗?我在github上的_config.yml修改了,是不是要等待一段时间
<imtxc> tcstory: 我也不很清楚，我用的 octopress
<tcstory> 查看了jekyll的documentation,好像要把baseurl改成 项目名
 * hamo 发现原来我用的也是octopress
<hamo> imadper: firefox这货居然又更新了，而且支持openh264了...
<iMadper> hamo: 而且一直支持mse
<freeflying> hamo: docker那Image价值不大啊
<iMadper> hamo: 但是默认关闭了
<freeflying> hamo: 感觉不如coreos
<iMadper> hamo: 看4k视频没压力.
<hamo> freeflying: 不是，是这个..https://registry.hub.docker.com/
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ Docker Hub Registry - Repositories of Docker Images
<hamo> freeflying: 各种配置好的软件了的repo
<hamo> freeflying: 直接拽下来 start就能用
<freeflying> hamo: 马克要郁闷了
<hamo> freeflying: 哈哈
<hamo> freeflying: 这个其实和juju还不太一样...
<hamo> freeflying: 不过现在很多人试图做juju这样的工作...集群服务部署管理
<hamo> freeflying: 但是貌似还没一个做起来的
<freeflying> hamo: 在国内搞个类似的会有人投不
<hamo> freeflying: 集群服务部署和管理？
<freeflying> hamo: 是啊
<hamo> freeflying: 我觉得没问题，肯定有人care
<freeflying> hamo: 尤其是之前跟你说得在arm上德
<iMadper> hamo: (define-key yas-minor-mode-map (kbd "<tab>") nil)
<iMadper> (define-key yas-minor-mode-map (kbd "TAB") nil)
<iMadper> (define-key yas-minor-mode-map (kbd "<the new key>") 'yas-expand)
<hamo> iMadper: ...折腾
<iMadper> hamo: tab阻挠我补全
<iMadper> hamo: 取消不掉, 那我换一个呗
<hamo> freeflying: 对，arm这种搞法，实际上把运维的工作加大了...
<hamo> freeflying: 服务器一下翻了好几番
<iMadper> hamo: 好用.
<hamo> iMadper: 我不改了，我觉得挺好
<freeflying> hamo: 找个时间咱聊聊
<hamo> freeflying: 好
<hamo> freeflying: 等我陪 iMadper 菊巨出国旅游回来的
<freeflying> hamo: 爽啊
<hamo> freeflying: 毛，你这刚从米国回来的人..
<freeflying> hamo: 我那是去干活得
<hamo> freeflying: 我咋就看见你晒出去玩的照片了...:-D
<freeflying> hamo: 干活照片不能晒不是
<jiero> ...
<jiero> UD02443638: 工作证编号？
<hamo> UD02443638: http://weibo.com/207176999?from=feed&loc=at&nick=%E5%A5%BD%E7%81%AB%E8%8D%AF
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<hamo> UD02443638: 大胸美女
<hamo> UD02443638: iphone坏了，修好了给...
<hamo> UD02443638: 你懂的
<UD02443638> hamo: 啥意思?
<hamo> UD02443638: 看最后一条微薄
<UD02443638> hamo: 哦...
<UD02443638> hamo: 哪个漂亮妹子帮我把手机修好, 我给她当男朋友
<tcstory> #jekyll
<tcstory> join #jekyll
<hamo> UD02443638: 看看照片...绝对美女
<UD02443638> hamo: 是不错. 但是我不会啊.
<hamo> UD02443638: 不会找女朋友？
<UD02443638> hamo: 修手机.
<UD02443638> hamo: 而且我有妹子啊
<UD02443638> hamo: 你怎么不上?
<hamo> UD02443638: 我都木有iphone啊
<UD02443638> hamo: http://mooc.guokr.com/course/399/Functional-Programming-Principles-in-Scala/   你上的这个?
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Scala函式编程原理 Functional Programming Principles in Scala Coursera | MOOC学院 果壳网旗下慕课学习社区
<hamo> UD02443638: .
<UD02443638> hamo: 修人家的啊, 又不是修你自己的
<onlylove> 昨天下午我为了增加学识，误加入一个博士群里。见到有一个人提问：一滴水从很高很高的地方自由落体下来，砸到人会不会砸伤?或砸死？ 群里一下就热闹起来，各种公式，各种假设，各种阻力，重力，加速度的讨论，足足讨论了近一个小时。 这时，我默默的问了一句：你们没有淋过雨吗？？？ 群里，突然死一般的寂静......
<onlylove> 然后，然后我就被踢出群了。
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  12:40
<imtxc> test 1234 中文编码
<jiero> onlylove  。你认真的么？
 * jiero 摸摸 onlylove
<onlylove> jiero: 段子而已
<onlylove> yunfan: asus要出8寸x86平板，有兴趣没
<imtxc> cygwin 赞
<jiero> imtxc onlylove roylez_  cherrot imtxc freeflying  hamo eexp  huntxu yunfan 我快受不了了！！！
 * jiero is bored.
<onlylove> yunfan: http://pad.zol.com.cn/483/4839623.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 全新出发不止于快 华硕MeMO Pad 8评测_华硕 MeMO Pad 8（ME581C）_平板电脑评测-中关村在线 价格:￥3200
<onlylove> jiero: 赶紧的，出去撞墙
<shuduo> onlylove: 亿道出的7寸x86平板399
<onlylove> shuduo: 然后呢
<onlylove> shuduo: 看android手机不就知道了，500的到5000的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，最近又买啥去了
<palomino|working> 最近在家养病..
<jusss> palomino|working: 不举了？
<palomino|working> 心脏不行了..
<jiero> palomino|working:  我快受不了了！！！ 感觉做什么都是浪费时间
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。
<palomino|working> 得换新的了
<jiero> palomino|working: 你。。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 果然是壕，能支付起换人工心脏
<jusss> 我擦
<palomino|working> 支付不起啊
<palomino|working> 找个好心人免费捐一个给我..
<onlylove> 你还是找科学家给你clone一个吧
<lincan> imtxc: roylez_ freeflying hamo eexp
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。真心的？
<palomino|working> 真的好还是机器的好?_?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 真的不是自己的话会有免疫问题，机器的貌似也有
<onlylove> palomino|working: 问题是……机器的要电源？
<onlylove> 客户那个按倒葫芦起来瓢的破烂网站，怎么测试
<onlylove> 功能都是残废的
<hamo> onlylove: 测没问题的就好了
<jusss> palomino|working: heart这种东西，都是遗传的多吧
<onlylove> hamo: 我也想……
<jusss> palomino|working: 要不就是你玩电器太多了，搞的，
<jusss> palomino|working: 让你再买高档货，哼哼，
<onlylove> hamo: 求去canonical搬机器
<jusss> 赶快把你的玩具邮寄给我吧，你的病就好了
<palomino|working> 我是吃的- - julianwa
<palomino|working> 我是吃的- - jusss
<onlylove> jusss: 低档货的损坏更厉害，鱼唇
 * hamo 玩具？
 * hamo 这种东西也能借别人用？
 * hamo 不卫生吧？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那啥，出来混，迟早要还的，吃多了也要还……
<palomino|working> >_<
<onlylove> hamo: psp啥的借出去不要紧的
<hamo> palomino|working: 破马你养病了怎么还working啊？
<hamo> palomino|working: 改成 palomino|heartbroken
<onlylove> hamo: 还好没改成heartbleed
<onlylove> hamo: 看你关于玩具的看法，我突然不想去canonical了
<hamo> onlylove: 来吧，玩具管够
<onlylove> jiero: 有啥好玩的网站部
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 元芳,你怎么看 : 包大人到案发现场,勘察良久,没有发现丝毫线索,心想不能这么丢人啊,这可如何是好…… 踌躇良久,忽然包大人眼睛一亮,缓缓地转过身来问道:"元芳,你怎么看?"
<jiero> onlylove  http://www.superflashbros.net/as3sfxr/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: as3sfxr
<jiero> onlylove http://www.instructables.com/
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Instructables - DIY How To Make Instructions
<jiero> onlylove 实际上只要有 第二个你就不会觉得无聊，但是我不是无聊，我是觉得浪费时间。
<freeflying> lincan: ？
<slucx> :'(
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:34
<imtxc> 看不懂你在说什么
<slucx> 求包养
<UD02443638> cherrot: momoda
 * hamo /kickban iMadper 
<huntxu> hamo: 黑毛你又改回这个啦
<hamo> huntxu: 呼呼
<huntxu> hamo: 阿蛋去嫖不叫你
<iMadper> cherrot: 么么哒
<yunfan> onlylove: 太贵了
<hamo> huntxu: 鸭子我不喜欢的，所以就不跟他掺合了
<huntxu> hamo: 你喜欢小动物吗？
<hamo> huntxu: 不喜欢
<huntxu> hamo: 那你喜欢大动物么
<hamo> huntxu: 也不
<jiero> 摸摸哒
<huntxu> hamo: 那你喜欢什么
<hamo> huntxu: 呵呵哒
<jiero> huntxu:  喜欢捻胡须
 * jiero 不知道 现在 hamo 有没有留胡须
<onlylove> 外面冷得要死，工位热的要死，这是啥节奏
<onlylove> http://www.vaikan.com/codes-writen-by-programming-languages/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 【小测验】你能看出这是哪种语言写的程序吗？ | 外刊IT评论
<newleaves> hi
<newleaves> test
<^k^> newleaves:点点点.  14:13
<^k^> newleaves:点点点.  14:13
<palomino|working> 12题中你答对了 11 题 太棒了，只错了一题，你一定是个优秀的程序员！ onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 哪个错了？
<palomino|working> 第10题
<hoxily> 12题中你答对了 12 题
<hoxily> :)
<onlylove> 啊，第十题啊， 我最近正在写c#
 * onlylove 表示我真的不知道c++和vb.net长啥样
<palomino|working> 我也不知道
<jusss> 8道
<palomino|working> 但是我知道basic
<palomino|working> 所以也就猜对了vb..
<happyaron> 不开心
<happyaron> 妈蛋
<happyaron> 要骂街
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见双薪妹子壕妹子
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<happyaron> eexp: 拜见ee土匪
<happyaron> felixonmars: 拜见超级无敌大菊苣
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜见孔书壕
<happyaron> hamo: 拜见蛤蟆壕
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜见remote壕
<onlylove> happyaron: 使劲骂，让我们见识下你的骂功，下次来喷子就让你上
<happyaron> im
<FJKong> happyaron: ..
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> kandu: 拜见能人
<happyaron> lainme: 拜见蓝莓姐
<lincan> .
<happyaron> nihui: 再拜泥灰
<happyaron> ofan: 拜见呕饭
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<hamo> happyaron: 呵呵哒
<happyaron> palomino|working: 拜见辛勤工作的破马叔
<happyaron> qiao: 拜见宇宙第一首席
<nihui> happyaron: ●﹏●
<kandu> happyaron: 哈皮好
<happyaron> roylez_: 拜见金主席，40天又露面了
<kandu> nihui: qt牛好
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 拜见袜子壕
<happyaron> yunfan: 拜见牛人
<hamo> happyaron: 小dd你啥时候走啊？
<qiao> happyaron: 膜拜 哈皮 壕～
<onlylove> hamo: dd又要五大洲灰？ cc happyaron
<happyaron> hamo: 尼玛我已经到了都。
<happyaron> qiao: 我不是壕，我心情不好。
<hamo> happyaron: 拜见 美帝首都视察壕
<happyaron> nnd
<happyaron> hamo: 还没道首都呢，快乐
<happyaron> 快了
<hamo> happyaron: 转机？
<iMadper> happyaron: 帮我问问奥巴马, 豆腐脑倒是应该是甜的还是咸的
<happyaron> hamo: 没，游玩一下
<onlylove> happyaron: 华盛顿DC？
<happyaron> iMadper: 你自己问吧我来不及去围观他啊
<hamo> happyaron: 拜见环美国游玩壕
<happyaron> onlylove: hamo 马上要去
<hamo> imadper: ^^^
<happyaron> hamo: 扯淡。
<happyaron> hamo: 一点都不开心
<happyaron> nnd
<hamo> happyaron: 帮我买点土特产啊
<happyaron> hamo: 你自己买呗。。
<hamo> happyaron: 还有看看加州牛肉面多少钱一碗
<happyaron> hamo: 几十刀
<hamo> happyaron: 那国内的  加州牛肉面大王 真是良心
<happyaron> 不开心啊不开心
<imtxc> happyaron: 膜拜
<happyaron> imtxc: 妹子壕不要拜了，我不开心不开心
<hamo> happyaron: 拜 不开心都有人拜 的壕
<happyaron> hamo: ...
<imtxc> happyaron: 扯，你这天天五大洲飞
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu无法识别无线网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464867 如题，台式机没有网线，上网淘了一个无线网卡BL-LW05-5R2，新安装了ubuntu14.04没有无线网络，用ifconfig找不到无线网卡只有lo和eto0（好像是这样写）两个。我猜是没有安装驱动，但是blink官网下载的
<happyaron> imtxc: 飞成傻逼了都
<imtxc> onlylove: 我要让小米rom 的这个天气软件逼疯了
<imtxc> TMD的这软件，动不动在通知栏里面通知“XX气象局下午XX时发布...."
<imtxc> “发布”俩字后面的内容显示不出来，然后点击进去也看不到任何跟这个通知有关系的内容
<imtxc> 擦，到了也没知道到底发布了个啥
<hamo> imtxc: 赞..
<cherrot> happyaron: 拜洋鬼子壕
<onlylove> imtxc: 拆之
<happyaron> cherrot: 壕毛啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 感觉被人摆了一道
<imtxc> happyaron: 乃现在排名快到 adam 之后了吧
<happyaron> cherrot: 现在非常不开心
<happyaron> imtxc: 跟他比我远着呢
<imtxc> happyaron: 既然天天飞，做代购吧？
<happyaron> imtxc: 懒得
<cherrot> happyaron: 咋了？遇到仙人跳了？
<imtxc> happyaron: 咋了？遇到仙人跳了？
<happyaron> 没有，微信给你说
<happyaron> cherrot: ^^
 * hamo 仙人跳...你们懂的真多
<yunfan> imtxc: 什么鸟
<imtxc> 微信6.0里面的这个刷卡怎么玩
<imtxc> yunfan: 啥啥啥
<yunfan> happyaron: 最近玩仙人跳了？
<happyaron> 卧槽。。。
<happyaron> 不带这么黑我的
 * imtxc 求送手机 cc yunfan iMadper eexp 
<yunfan> 老子自己都用着个碎屏的手机
<imtxc> 碎屏？
<imtxc> 这是什么新技术
<hamo> imtxc: 宇宙黑科技
<badegg> hello
<^k^> badegg:点点点.  14:43
<imtxc> 移动4g现在覆盖怎么样子
<badegg> 有时也openwrt中的openvpn翻墙的吗？
<badegg> 有问题想请教
<badegg> 安装了openvpn后，显示错误write to TUN/TAP : Invalid argument (code=22)
 * hamo 求推荐小说
<iMadper> hamo: 50度灰
<onlylove> imtxc: 他那手机我见过，屏摔碎了
<adam8157_phone_> 大家乖
<imtxc> adam8157_phone_: 当李哥当
<WhiteMoOn> ctrl+alt+左右
<WhiteMoOn> 擦，鼠标被人拔走了
<WhiteMoOn> 有人试过拿盒子做无线路由的么？
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • ubuntu直接在根目录/下quota不起作用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464871 最近公司要求对公司的服务器上对/home下面的用户做磁盘限额，但公司的服务器上/home不是独立的文件系统，只能在根目录下做磁盘限额。 我在我笔记本上的ubuntu上首先试了一下，我的ub
<^k^>  ─> untu上面/home是一个独立的文件系统，刚开始时在/home下面设置quota，磁盘限额的 功能能正常实现。之后关闭/ …
<iMadper> adam8157_phone_: 当李哥当
<hamo> adam8157_phone_: 当李哥当
<hamo> imadper: http://beego.me/ 我不喜欢
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ Homepage - beego: simple & powerful Go app framework
<iMadper> 比格
<iMadper> 好名字
<hamo> imadper: 比逼格更有逼格
<hamo> adam8157_phone_: 当李哥当
<adam8157_phone> 大家乖
<adam8157_phone> hamo 乖
<hamo> adam8157_phone: 啊哒母巴要舞妻_风
<cherrot> adam8157_phone: 当李哥当
<adam8157_phone> 。。。
<adam8157_phone> 杜塞真是好地方
<onlylove> 热困了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41467
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Humble Mozilla Bundle演示Asm.js的威力
<hamo> onlylove: solidot壕
<tryit> iMadper, 用kgdb调试驱动是不是需要两根串口线？
<onlylove> hamo: Canonical壕
<iMadper> tryit: 没用过这个...
<tryit> iMadper, 恩，等adam来了问问他
<jusss> 116人
<jusss> 好多呀
<happyaron>  adam壕去游欧洲了好像
<onlylove> happyaron: 你在WashingtonDC，别说adam了，不管他在Europe哪里
<happyaron> onlylove: 我不在华盛顿
<onlylove> happyaron: 那就在USA
<happyaron> onlylove: USA没有EU好
<happyaron> onlylove: EU多爽啊
<happyaron> onlylove: USA就是土鳖大农村
<onlylove> happyaron: 水货手机都是USA的比EU的贵
<onlylove> happyaron: 说起来，你带部手机回来要交税不
<happyaron> onlylove: 已经有盆友预定了
<jiero> hamo:  http://www.amazon.cn/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1517078&tag=shihuo-23&linkCode=ur2&camp=536&creative=3200
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 抢“米”72小时，小米全品最高直降500元-亚马逊 价格:￥ 2,199.00
<onlylove> happyaron: 我就问下，我在中关村买水货还是不放心
<jiero> onlylove 美国手机比中国便宜么？
<onlylove> jiero: 废话
<happyaron> onlylove: 中关村靠谱啊
<jiero> onlylove 真的？
<onlylove> happyaron: 我觉得EU版的比国行的好
<jiero> onlylove 美国手机就那么几种牌子
<happyaron> onlylove: 港版好
<onlylove> jiero: Lenovo Huawei也在USA卖
<onlylove> happyaron: 确定港版最好？
<onlylove> happyaron: 我觉得还是EU或者USA的靠谱
<hamo> jiero: 都比小米那边贵
<hamo> jiero: 还贵不少
<jiero> hamo: 噢。
<happyaron> onlylove: 爱疯肯定港版好
<onlylove> happyaron: XPERIA
<happyaron> onlylove: 不了解
<onlylove> happyaron: SONY
<happyaron> onlylove: 去日本买
<onlylove> happyaron: 对肾机没兴趣
<happyaron> onlylove: 我知xperia
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果非要买肾，就要4S，其他的看不上
<happyaron> onlylove: 买肾5s吧，现在价格正合适
<onlylove> happyaron: 家里那货买的EU的XPERIA 18I，三年多了，和新机器似的
<onlylove> happyaron: 除了更新新系统卡了以外
<jusss> happyaron: 你就帮我带部没阉割的android手机吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 工友的26国行，磨的不像样了
<happyaron> onlylove: o
<happyaron> jusss: 啥
<happyaron> jusss: 俩slot都留给肾机了目前
<jusss> happyaron: 随便，便宜的
<onlylove> jusss: 鱼唇，弄个原版的android刷进去就行了
<happyaron> jusss: 国内华为机器都自带google服务
<jiero> onlylove 。。。盲信啊。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 我盲信毛了
<jiero> onlylove 哪里的机子都没啥差异  我绝对相信。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 擦，事实好么
<jusss> happyaron: 那来个米国的键盘吧
 * jiero 不信那些，见过好多欧洲货美国货日本货韩国货
<onlylove> jiero: 18绝对比26买的早，26现在磨的不像样，18和新机器似的
<happyaron> jusss: 啥键盘
<jusss> happyaron: 或者三键鼠标
<jiero> onlylove 工艺之类的呢，又不是同型号
<onlylove> happyaron: cherry，坑死丫的
<jusss> happyaron: 便宜的长键程的就行
<onlylove> jiero: 重点是国行
<onlylove> jiero: 你要敢说没区别，看下lenovo笔记本的美版和国行
<jiero> onlylove 国行的你以为会出另外一个生产线另外一套设计？
<jiero> onlylove偷工减料？
<happyaron> jusss: 为啥你就相中美国的了。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 不会另一套设计，就是用点次品
<jusss> happyaron: 可以装b…
<slucx> 刚开会回来，求包养
<onlylove> jiero: 国行的lenovo偷工减料厉害，还比米国贵，这就是lenovo良心美企的来历
<onlylove> jiero: 国行的东西不好，又不是不知道
<onlylove> jiero: 我家小地方都知道三桑手机要买水货
<onlylove> jiero: 国行坑死你
<jiero> onlylove 你信？
<onlylove> jiero: 事实
<jiero> onlylove 我这公司里有的 Thinkpad 是世界各地的。
<happyaron> jusss: ...
<onlylove> jiero: 我给你说，我在TI上班的时候，同一个型号的DELL，米国发过来的能装系统，中关村的国行装不上
<onlylove> jiero: TI的系统是给米国版定制的
<jiero> onlylove 很多专门的本地型号 - 而且 dell 习惯不标准件
<onlylove> jiero: 你还要什么证据
<jiero> onlylove 哪里都有本地型号
<onlylove> jiero: 不是special4USA的
<onlylove> jiero: 恰恰是这些本地型号，砸了牌子
<onlylove> jiero: 这些本地型号，放中国就是国行
<jiero> onlylove 砸了你的脑袋。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 信不信由你，已经无数人验证过了
<onlylove> jiero: 特别是thinkpad
<jiero> onlylove 别国的人家也不会从外国买。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> onlylove 是不是？
<onlylove> jiero: 中国人会从外国买，买回来就有比较
<onlylove> jiero: 别傻了
<jiero> onlylove 。。。
 * onlylove 鄙视很傻很天真的 jiero
<tryit> slucx, 辞职了要？
<jiero> 差异那么大一定要（**
<slucx> tryit: 严重顶不住
<slucx> 在这公司三年了
<tryit> slucx, 待遇不错的话就再顶顶吧
<happyaron> slucx: 神马公司
<slucx> 待遇不行
<onlylove> slucx: 神马公司
<slucx> happyaron: 万一我说出来这里有我们公司的我不就挂了
<happyaron> ...
<tryit> slucx, 好机智……
<slucx> 自动化行业 && linux开发
<happyaron> slucx: 那等你离职了记得告诉我你现在公司是哪家。。
<slucx> 可转行，可喂鱼
<onlylove> slucx: 那等你离职了记得告诉我你现在公司是哪家。以后看到绕行
<slucx> onlylove 不在北京，你没机会的
<onlylove> slucx: 我又没说要在BJ呆一辈子
<jusss> slucx: 你干的还是技术活，我干的就不是了…
<slucx> jusss: lol
<jusss> happyaron: 你这次在米国待几天？
<tryit> slucx, 待遇跟不上就果断走
<happyaron> jusss: 月底
<jusss> happyaron: 2周多呀，真好
 * onlylove 等过年年终和加薪，待遇跟不上求新工作
<jusss> happyaron: 如果键盘大不方便的话，帮我带个鼠标就行，想要个罗技的三键鼠标，晚上去amazon上看看再告诉你型号，行不？
<happyaron> jusss: 能不能买实体店的，网站的这次真没法订啊，中专仨城市呢
<happyaron> jusss: 每个地方都待不几天
<jusss> happyaron: 可以
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新人求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464873 请问如何设置强大的vim， 包括点击进入函数等 统计信息: 发表于 由 dnd371 — 2014-10-15 15:45
<onlylove> jusss: 你要三按键的作甚，没滚轮的
<jusss> onlylove: 对
<iMadper> onlylove: 去看看rh有啥岗位, 我内推你
<jusss> onlylove: 滚轮的太难按
<onlylove> jusss: 我擦，我初中机房有好多三按键的IBM
<onlylove> jusss: 当时都扔了
<onlylove> jusss: 不过现在也没法用，AT口的
<onlylove> iMadper: 过年回来
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> iMadper: 看看公司年终够不够意思
<iMadper> onlylove: rh的年终奖很够意思, 以前是288, 去年开始变成300了.  cc wangli qiao
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  16:17
<onlylove> iMadper: USD？
<happyaron> iMadper: 300k么
<jusss> happyaron: 一定是了
<happyaron> jusss: 嗯
<iMadper> onlylove: rmb.
<onlylove> iMadper: 没事，平时月薪够意思就成
<slucx> 我现在都想撤
<jusss> …
<qiao> iMadper: C+ 有年终奖没？
<iMadper> qiao: 不晓得
<qiao> iMadper: 你不问问你们老板。
<iMadper> qiao: 我老板怎么会知道...
<slucx> qiao: kexec我设置过之后执行 关机也会starting new kernel
<qiao> slucx: ？
<wangli> iMadper, zan
 * slucx 求有钱赚的工作
<wangli> iMadper, 以后还会涨的，要有信心
<iMadper> wangli: 4%的增幅呢, 涨幅喜人
<slucx> qiao: kexec如果我开机启动了，执行halt -p也会切换内核
<wangli> iMadper, 那必须
<slucx> 帝都待遇咋样？可以私M我
<qiao> slucx: 没试过。。
<qiao> slucx: 这个好玩了。。我一会试试。。
<qiao> slucx: 按道理应该不会才对。。
<slucx> qiao: 启动kexec服务，然后关机
<qiao> slucx: 恩，我先试试～
<slucx> qiao: 我还有一个疑问，kexec是一次的，还是只有不执行kexec -u以后都会是这样
<qiao> slucx: 不太清楚。。
<qiao> slucx: 没有用过这个 参数
<slucx> qiao: 你不是搞这个的吗？
<qiao> slucx: 我平时用 kdump
<slucx> 哦，你试试
<qiao> slucx: 单独用 kexec 这个命令少。
<jusss> onlylove: 你为啥还有个尾巴
<onlylove> jusss: 两个都是我
<jusss> onlylove: 2太机子？
<onlylove> jusss: 嗯，不过用的putty连的
<onlylove> jusss: 连另一个机器里面的vm
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 另外一台机器内存大点，比较不会卡，这个收邮件用的，2G
<jusss> onlylove: 我还是看看py，cl对win支持不好，scheme对win和socket支持更不好
<onlylove> jusss: 不过另外一台机器要跑测试，所以用putty连的
<onlylove> jusss: 看py去吧
<onlylove> jusss: 好学好上手的东西
<onlylove> jusss: http://sebug.net/paper/python/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 简明 Python 教程
<jusss> onlylove: 如果用chez倒是有调用外部接口去用socket的列子，那还不如直接去用c
<onlylove> jusss: 不喜欢py可以考虑ruby，就是不知道在win上咋样
<onlylove> jusss: 老实说，我只是单纯的不喜欢py的缩进
<iMadper> 都用py/ruby了, 还考虑socket? 直接用上层的库啊, 掩盖socket细节的
<onlylove> iMadper: 之前不是cl么，你看上下文
<jusss> iMadper: 考虑socket的说的是cl和scheme在win上
<onlylove> 函数式真是神奇的东西……
<iMadper> 函数式语言一边儿去
<iMadper> 有学函数式语言的时间, 不如去看两部av
<jusss> iMadper: lisp有木有多线程呀
<iMadper> jusss: sbcl没有???
<iMadper> 至少ccl有多线程啊, sbcl也有的啊
<iMadper> 哦, 你是问有没有啊, 有
<jusss> iMadper: cmu的果然厉害这都有，我还真没搜过
<iMadper> jusss: 有关lisp/函数式语言的任何问题都别来问我, 我真完全不会.
<jusss> iMadper: 那sbcl win上有socket吧
<iMadper> jusss: 别再问我任何lisp相关的
<jusss> racket chicken mit倒是都有，但是都不通用，而且支持都差
<onlylove> iMadper: 语言壕你都会啥
<iMadper> onlylove: 我刚说了我不会啊....
<onlylove> iMadper: 你说的是不会函数式
<onlylove> iMadper: 我比较笨，看不懂那么多括号的
<iMadper> onlylove: 不会函数式语言, 有问题吗?
<iMadper> onlylove: 我也看不懂啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 我问的是，你会的，而不是函数式，我意思是除函数式之外
<iMadper> onlylove: 那就剩下c + perl了啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，那你教我perl吧，C我应该用不到，perl有点用
<iMadper> onlylove: 还用教? 小骆驼书啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 小骆驼说了，是给每天写perl20分钟以上的人准备的，我一周能写20分钟就不错了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我一年没碰过perl了...
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41470
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国科学家发现能杀死癌症的病毒
<onlylove> Destine: 在不在
<onlylove> Destine: 算了，没事了……
<onlylove> iMadper: 其实我还是习惯shell，不用每行末尾写;
<hamo> imadper: perl壕
<Destine> onlylove, 在。
<Destine> 怎么了。。。
<onlylove> Destine: msg
<maplebeats> iMadper: 壕
<TreeTop> http://www.homebrewcpu.com/
 * onlylove 怎么那么想揍 jiero一顿
<^k^> TreeTop: ⇪ Homebrew CPU Home Page
<iMadper> onlylove: 很多语言不要吧...
<onlylove> iMadper: 是么，我接触的，貌似都要？
<iMadper> onlylove:	go ruby python都不要吧?
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 还有lisp家族.
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过有个sb语言, 需要两个;;  ocaml 家族
<onlylove> iMadper: py不要分号么？
<onlylove> iMadper: ruby也不要？
<cuihao> 不要
<hamo> iMadper: go不是不要，而是帮你在行尾插了一个，不用你打了而已
<iMadper> hamo: 昂, 别的也是这样吧
<hamo> iMadper: 有的还真不是
<iMadper> hamo: o .
<huntxu> iMadper: perl壕
<onlylove> 你们趁ee神不在狂黑 iMadper么 cc huntxu hamo
<iMadper> huntxu: 我是perl土鳖
<huntxu> onlylove: ee的perl水平给 iMadper 提鞋都不配啊
<yunfan> huntxu: 你捧对人了
<huntxu> yunfan: 捧？
<iMadper> huntxu: ... ...
 * iMadper 大家要乖, 不要黑我
<yunfan> huntxu: 捧人的香蕉啊
<huntxu> yunfan: 没动
<huntxu> s/动/懂
<onlylove> 同没懂
<yunfan> huntxu: 你不动难道让我动
<yunfan> huntxu: 我是花钱来买服务的
 * hamo magit真是太好用了
<iMadper> hamo: 你用啥了?
<hamo> imadper: http://daemianmack.com/magit-cheatsheet.html
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ Magit Cheatsheet
<iMadper> hamo: 特别细致的参数都不行吧
<freeflying> iMadper: hamo 你俩还没走啊，看壕蛋蛋都在欧洲了
<onlylove> freeflying: 求去EU
<iMadper> freeflying: 我们这些土鳖怎么跟土豪比?
<hamo> freeflying: 我们这些土鳖怎么跟土豪比?
<onlylove> freeflying: 我们这些土鳖怎么跟土豪比?
<freeflying> lol
 * iMadper 引领潮流
<alvin_rxg> freeflying: 我们这些土鳖怎么跟土豪比?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 如何去掉Ubuntu的text输出 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464875 我做的程序是有GUI输出的，启动程序后可以在显示器上显示我的GUI，但现在的问题是屏幕上还有光标在闪烁，如果有键盘输出，会使得输出的文字覆盖部分的界面，请问题如何让ubuntu在显示器没有text输出，也
<^k^>  ─> 不能输入？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Spades7 — 2014-10-15 16:45
<onlylove> freeflying: 不能随便和当当那么说，会收到adam warning甚至被kick
<palomino|working> O_O
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，还不赶紧下班！
<imtxc> 土豪马今天 wfh 嘛
<onlylove> 擦，搞毛安全审计，还删这个删那个的，还装trendmicro，趋势就是个废
<palomino|working> 还没到点呢
<onlylove> 看来我在vm上藏一个weechat还是明智的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你不是心脏不好么，提前下
<palomino|working> 已经休息1星期了...
<palomino|working> 等升级完14.10就下班 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 提前下班和休息一星期是两码事
<palomino|working> 努力升级中,好累
<onlylove> palomino|working: 祝升挂，我用u每次升级都挂
<palomino|working> lol
<palomino|working> 我挂过少数几次
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41472
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 电池技术突破：两分钟内充电至70%，寿命延长到20年
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助14.04下打印机问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464877 我把12.04升级到14.04后，发现原来的打印机都用不了了，打开系统设置后，发现在硬件下连打印机这个选项都消失了！实在是不想重装系统，重装系统的话还要重装很多软件，非常麻烦。ubuntu小白向高手求助，
<^k^>  ─> 先谢过了！ system.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 burenshi — 2014-10-15 18:18
<yunfan> onlylove_: 最简单就是我上次说的  弄个虚拟机
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • xfce4下桌面图标的对齐方式问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464878 xfce4环境下桌面上图标默认是以左对齐，求个把它改成以右侧对齐的方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 guanghui306 — 2014-10-15 18:21
<Freebuilder> 引入了多继成，碰到了一堆问题，汗！
<roylez_> huntxu: 帮我下这个 http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208534
<^k^> roylez_: ⇪ [GUI Plugin] Hyphenate This! - MobileRead Forums
<roylez_> huntxu: 妈蛋这网页怎么也打不开，挂代理也不行
<huntxu> roylez_: zip?
<roylez_> huntxu: 我不清楚，我看不到，一个kindle的hack
<roylez_> huntxu: 顺便帮我瞅瞅怎么装
<huntxu> roylez_: calibre-hyphenate-this.v0.0.8.zip
<huntxu> 没看懂怎么装
<roylez_> huntxu: 弄下来再说
<huntxu> roylez_: mail 给你了
<huntxu> roylez_: 带那个网页的mht
<Mayaer> 啦啦啦～
 * palomino|working momo Mayaer 
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问 vimgdb 可以在 vim 7.4 上使用吗 ？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464879 请问 vimgdb 可以在 vim 7.4 上使用吗 ？那个东西很久没更新了好像写的支持7.2 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2014-10-15 19:30
<jusss> fuck, 9月份的工资就尼玛发了1k2,擦擦擦擦擦
<jusss> onlylove_: 8月份干了17天发了800, 9月份干了30天发了1k2
<jzp113> irc 怎么加好友啊
<jzp113> 看好友列表啊
<hoxily> jzp113: 记住nick即可
<hoxily> jzp113: pidgin有加好友功能
<jzp113> nick?
<jzp113> 哦
<jzp113> hexchat没有看好友的功能吗
<jusss> test
<jusss> hoxily: ping
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  19:49
<hoxily> jusss`: pong
<hoxily> jzp113: 好像有。右键菜单上有“添加到好友列表”
<jzp113> hoxily, 我找到了
<jzp113> 谢谢了
<jusss`> i
<jusss> hoxily: 我30天工资就给了1k2，fuck!
<hoxily> jusss: (⊙_⊙)
<jusss> hoxily: 这tmd刚好是这个破地方的最低工资标准，
<jusss> hoxily: 我就擦了
<jusss> 国外键盘怎么看上点的都尼玛那么贵，最低的还80
<perr> 喵
 * jusss 求职，赶快把我带走吧
 * jusss 工资2000以上就行，尼玛这个月工资就发了1223
<jzp113> 哎哎
 * perr 有人玩graphviz么,200个函数自动不出来,没法看...有木有其他办法?
<perr> http://www.ogdf.net/ 这个貌似布的好,可惜c++, 最好能有py接口.... 听了个D3js, 感觉布的非常棒....奈何是浏览器脚本.....
 * perr ???有木有法子?
<jzp113> 这么高啊
<^k^> perr: ⇪ OGDF - Open Graph Drawing Framework: start
<jzp113> python 有excel 的库吗
<\q> 但ogdf遠沒graphviz有名……
<perr> graphviz布的那么烂,为啥出名哇
<\q> 語言定義不錯，命令行工具做得好
<roylez> perr: 曾经用过
<roylez> perr: 出不来调图的大小
<perr> roylez: 布局怎么搞定?
<roylez> perr: 布局，从来不调
<perr> roylez: 能出来,就是布局不是一般的烂.
<roylez> perr: 你只能在几个布局算法里面挑，不能微调
<perr> roylez: 从程序里出来dot文件没有坐标信息,就是它的几个算法布,都不好看...所以在找可行的办法
<roylez> perr: 好好看文档吧，我懒得再去看这东西了。可以选dot，sunburst什么的不同布局，然后布局里面又有些限定参数可选
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 新安装的debian7.6，无法使用Shell theme，是一个黄色的感叹号 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464880 鼠标放上去显示“无法显示shell扩展”。图片不会截，sorry！ 另外我修改gnome-shell.css也无效，同下面这个链接： viewtopic.php?f=94&t=361060 还有我alt+f2,输入r后，提示没有此命令！
<^k^>  ─> ！还请各位帮忙啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zoutuo — 2014-10-15 20:45
<perr> roylez: sunburst貌似没有..就man dot里面的几个
<alvin_rxg> jzp113: 曾经在 reddit 看到说有人开发了 excel 里边的 python 插件，不知道是不是你要的。
<perr> prog=['neato'|'dot'|'twopi'|'circo'|'fdp'|'nop']就这几个
<alvin_rxg> jzp113: http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2hlh4l/excel_gets_python_programming_power_thanks_to/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Excel gets Python programming power, thanks to Xlwings library : programming
<jzp113> alvin_rxg, 恩恩
<Yocents> 能看到我的信息吗？
<jzp113> alvin_rxg, 谢谢了.老师要我搞个可以输出excle的老师考勤报表
<alvin_rxg> ..............................................
<alvin_rxg> jzp113: python output *.csv ... => excel...
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 来个chez-scheme的socket的example
<jusss> 列子打不出那个字
<jusss> 人列
<root____1> haha
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  得到一张自拍 lomo 打印照片
<jusss> roylez: 陈真，我上个月就发了1223人民币的工资
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 看样子，你不单要学数学，编程，算法，还要学语文。
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  他还需要学社交，从零学起
 * jiero 很少受不了别人，但是受不了 jusss
<roylez> jusss: 关我啥事...
 * jiero 可以抱抱 roylez
<jusss> roylez: 赶快开个公司把我招进去
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐。食物应该免费。
<roylez> jusss: 我还想换个工作呢
<jusss> roylez: 你不是移民澳大利亚了吗
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐去澳洲可以同时作4份工
<jiero> lainme:  还在北京？
<roylez> jiero: 我才不呢
<roylez> jusss: 还没走啊
<jiero> roylez: 说的是，一天干一份，每份一周干一天
<roylez> jiero: 滚
<jiero> roylez:  你是高级人员啊，$150时薪，谁能一周雇佣你那么久
<roylez> jusss: 好好练内功，多跳槽...
<roylez> jiero: 你不打算回澳洲了么
<jusss> roylez: 这个内功是那方面呀
<roylez> jusss: 干活的内功
<roylez> jusss: 丫IRC都回上了，还有啥不能学会的？
<jiero> roylez:  回去干什么
<roylez> jiero: 有什么干什么
<jiero> roylez: 不了。
<jiero> roylez: 其实我就没想留在哪里。。。
<FishOneeyed> 有人在吗？
<^k^> FishOneeyed:点点点.  21:10
<roylez> FishOneeyed: 木有
<FishOneeyed> ^k^: 怎么调戏
<FishOneeyed> roylez: 你还在美国？
<roylez> FishOneeyed: 上次在美国还是2年前？
<FishOneeyed> roylez: 时间都哪去了？哈哈，你现在啥地方？
<roylez> FishOneeyed: 兲朝
<FishOneeyed> roylez: 这里不能讨论翻那啥是吧？
<FishOneeyed> roylez: 我现在也在天朝。
<roylez> FishOneeyed: 随便讨论
<FishOneeyed> roylez: 看点东西费是
<FishOneeyed> roylez: 你翻吗？
<roylez> FishOneeyed: 恩
<jiero> FishOneeyed: 肉身出线
<roylez> FishOneeyed: 安卓手机开 fqrouter 做http代理，然后电脑挂这个
<roylez> FishOneeyed: 费电
<FishOneeyed> roylez: fqrouter有的时候速度很慢
<FishOneeyed> jiero: 你在啥地方？
<jiero> FishOneeyed:   在深圳
<jiero> FishOneeyed: 那么在意别人创造的东西？
<FishOneeyed> jiero: 别人创造？
<roylez> FishOneeyed: 还好了，比我5美元一年买的vps靠谱
 * roylez 睡觉去了
<FishOneeyed> roylez: 别走
<WL_mutou> 晚上好
<jiero> cherrot:  最近兼职了？
<jiero> cherrot:  你真的是努力的天才。。。
<cherrot> 哪里。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 14.04 amd64, win7 双系统下 LAMP安装后 PHP不工作 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464881 如题。 有人说PHP5.4以上版本不支持ubuntu 14.04 amd64, 是这样吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 penkku — 2014-10-15 21:34
<^k^> FishOneeyed, 这是什么给你。  21:36
<jiero> cherrot:   我认为
<O0XX> cherrot: 哟哟，还兼职
<FishOneeyed> ^k^: 你知道我在哪个时区吗？
<freeflying> O0XX: 手机助手你用得哪个
<iMadper> cherrot: 哟哟，还兼职
<O0XX> freeflying: 不用...
<lincan> ....
<freeflying> lincan: 用小米自带得？
<jusss> 几个月不碰，啥东西都会忘光，写了几行语句，搞了半个小时才搞对，一直格式错误
<^k^> FishOneeyed, 我在加州奥克兰的时间。  22:08
<lincan> fjkdf
<lincan> freeflying: 什么小米自带的 ？？
<lincan> freeflying: IRC软件么 ？？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu桌面不见了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464882 刚才弄那个桌面特效，不小心把桌面弄没了，只显示主文件夹和回收站，大家又知道该怎么恢复的吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ryt — 2014-10-15 22:00
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 还在用13.10的同学注意了，官方没有发布bash漏洞补丁 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464884 哭碎了，虽然也可以自己编译一把，等14.10了…… shellshock.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 mobilefzb — 2014-10-15 22:31
<jusss> onlylove: 被sbcl的socket blew mind了
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jzp113> 哎
<jzp113> 今天上linux课 配置java环境
<jzp113> 学校机房下个jdk慢死了
<O0XX> imadper: 我决定把udn的搞定
<O0XX> imadper: udp
<jusss> chez没提供socket库，让你用外部接口用，racket chicken mit这三家提供的全不一样，功能多少也不一样，到cl这，也是这样，sbcl和clisp的就不一样，elisp跟谁一样就不知了，还没查，综上所述，lisp这个玩具完全没标准，或者说标准没指定这些，r5rs都还有一票子不遵循呢，r6rs更扯，完全是自家玩自家的，现在突然感觉到有个标准真幸福
<O0XX> jusss: 开始玩 lisp了啊？
<O0XX> jusss: 有clisp
<jusss> O0XX: 嗯
<jusss> O0XX: clisp比sbcl差多了
<WL_mutou> emacs里面配置slime感觉还不错
<O0XX> jusss: 我是说 comman lisp
<jusss> O0XX: gnu lisp更渣
<O0XX> jusss: 算是个标准
<jusss> O0XX: 出解释器的都是自家玩自家的，标准里就一些基本函数，有啥用，当然计算数据什么的不错，
<O0XX> jusss: 好吧...如果你说标准太小...这个...
<O0XX> jusss: 可是去玩clojure...
<O0XX> jusss: 很多玩elisp的在玩这个
<jusss> O0XX: sbcl的尾递归优化比chez还棒，亏scheme还把这个写标准里了呢
<jusss> O0XX: cl用迭带不用尾递归这点就不好，clisp 就根本没优化
<jusss> O0XX: elisp递归100次直接崩溃
<O0XX> jusss: 去玩clojure吧
<jusss> O0XX: clojure不是有奇葩的[]符号吗？
<jusss> O0XX: r6rs里面加的
<O0XX> jusss: r6rs应该是scheme的标准吧？
<jusss> 不过现在这票子解释器就从来没打算执行r6rs
<jusss> O0XX: 嗯
<jusss> O0XX: clojure是哪一派？还是自成一派
<O0XX> jusss: 自称一派，类lisp语言
<jusss> O0XX: 内存垃圾回收 continuation macro什么的特性都有？既然都叫clojure了，所以就不问closure了
<O0XX> jusss: http://clojure.org/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Clojure - home
<jusss> O0XX: 这个是lexical scope?
<jusss> O0XX: 支持dynamic scope不
<O0XX> jusss: 似乎不支持
<iMadper> O0XX: 你要udp干嘛?
<jusss> O0XX: lisp这种不流行就是变种太多，又都各种为主，于是出现各种奇葩，scheme到明确指定不支持dynamic，但是除了个叫什么lisp的scheme却支持dynamic ，cl这同时支持默认lexical.但elisp却默认dynamic
<O0XX> imadper: proxychains
<iMadper> O0XX: 意义不大啊
<O0XX> imadper: proxychains有个选项可以让本地解析dns
<jusss> o
<iMadper> O0XX: gem有taobao
<jusss> O0XX: 会卡
<iMadper> O0XX: 别的地方还需要?
<O0XX> imadper: proxychains解析dns会发一个奇怪的包给 socks5
<O0XX> imadper: parseReq failed: Protocol mismatch: 2
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂, 是这样的.
<iMadper> O0XX: 不光proxychain会, emacs自带的sock5也会
<O0XX> imadper: 难道这是协议？
<iMadper> O0XX: 是的, 完全符合协议. 毕竟ss都是没问题的.
<iMadper> O0XX: 出这个问题的另外一个工具就是 amule
<iMadper> O0XX: 选择sock5之后也会导致这个crash
<O0XX> imadper: 擦擦..udp是用bind实现的
<O0XX> imadper: 其实就是本地起一个udp端口
<O0XX> iMadper: 把请求转上去
<O0XX> imadper: 难怪
<iMadper> O0XX: 其实只需client用来接收firefox数据的接口支持udp就够了吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 拿到数据之后继续用tcp来发
<O0XX> imadper: 恩，对
<O0XX> iMadper: client还要起一个udp
<O0XX> imadper: udp over tcp
<iMadper> O0XX: 行.
<jusss> o
<jusss> O0XX: iMadper .你们又在用go写那个翻-墙-工具？
<O0XX> jusss: .
<iMadper> O0XX: Their efforts and feedback have helped us shape key parts of the platform too, so remember to give them a hug or buy them a drink when you meet them!
<O0XX> imadper: ?
<iMadper> O0XX: 要请人喝酒....
<iMadper> O0XX: 看你邮件
<O0XX> imadper: 公司的？
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<O0XX> imadper: 下班不看公司邮件
<iMadper> O0XX: 碎叫去了
<iMadper> O0XX: 这是出去玩的邮件
<O0XX> iMadper: .
<jusss> 这差别太大了吧 http://clojure.org/lisps
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Clojure - lisps
<jiero> iMadper:  buy me a meal :)
<\q> iMadper: 啥工具
<jusss> \q: 翻-墙
<\q> iMadper: cow?
<jusss> 睡觉
<cherrot> roylez, 早～
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 关于计量经济学的gretl软件。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464886 用ubuntu打开的gretl软件发现和windows界面下的不一样。想求问有没有使用过的前辈，或者有没有人知道gretl学习的群组？ 是不是linux版本的gretl只能用命令运行？有没有快捷键和工具栏一类
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-16
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu开机时maiformed files错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464888 开机和关机的时候都有，不过关机的时候时间短没看清是什么，看清的话也不会明白(因为不懂英文）后面的files是红色的字，貌似偶安装了一个软件看网络流量的卸载后引起的，不过不敢确定，不知哪位大
<^k^>  ─> 神能说说怎么解决呀。希望能浅显直白，否则看不懂怕浪费你善良的助人热心和时间 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<jackness> onlylove_, 你在吗？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2sk-IMwTXAAB5R8JF7EkAALrWAFOI78AAHlf334.jpg 好先进的飞行器啊
<luobo> 我是雷锋
<luobo> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XODAzMjk2MzEy.html
<^k^> luobo: ⇪ 502 => Net::HTTPBadGateway for http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XODAzMjk2MzEy.html -- unhandled responsein get head
 * jiero 踩踩 alpha080
<jiero> Destine:  平时都是用手机照相的吗？
<jiero> eexp iMadper  onlylove 我刚看到人口出生数月份表格，大概是456 三个月份出生的人几乎相当于11 12 两个月，果然人是发春。。。
<jiero> eexp iMadper onlylove 人口普查数据 http://www.stats.gov.cn/tjsj/ndsj/renkoupucha/2000pucha/html/t0112.htm
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ err: no title
<iMadper> jiero: 10月怀胎.
<jiero> iMadper: 看了是280天。
<iMadper> jiero: 哦.
<jiero> 平均下来，一般不会拖后，只会提前
<onlylove> jiero: 你个蛇精病，早上要干活你来捣蛋
 * jiero 摸摸 onlylove
<onlylove> jusss: 昨天windows更新重启了，咋恢复putty连接的tmux里面的irc
<roylez> onlylove: tmux a
<onlylove> roylez: 额，谢谢主席
<jiero> roylez:  在缅甸有这么一个传说：有一条恶龙，每年要求村庄献祭一个处女，每年这个村庄都会有一个少年英雄去与恶龙搏斗，但无人生还。又一个英雄出发时，有人悄悄尾随。龙穴铺满金银财宝，英雄用剑刺死恶龙，然后坐在尸身上，看着闪烁的珠宝，慢慢地长出鳞片、尾巴和触角，最终变成恶龙。
<jzp113> 我注销电脑了
 * jiero 觉得这是在嘲讽英雄都是傻子。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 不是的
<jzp113> 我注销电脑了,咋重新连接上irc啊
<roylez> jiero: 傻子才去当英雄
<Destine> jiero, 也用相机。
<jzp113> 是不是说英雄都是孤独的啊
<jzp113> 你说恶龙什么都不会占这么多财宝干啥
<jiero> 每年都有每年都有
<jiero> Destine:  这样噢 . 觉得有些麻烦，手机和相机互相传
<Destine> jiero, 我相机有nfc。
<jiero> Destine: 很好
<jzp113> 索尼有个
 * jiero 没用过 nfc 呢
<Destine> jiero, 也支持wifi，所以还好。
<jzp113> 我那微单可以
 * iMadper 土豪们又在秀装备了. 
 * iMadper 我等土鳖只能蹲在墙角摸摸自卑
<iMadper> s/摸/默/g
<jzp113> How do I auto-reconnect after my computer wakes up from being in sleep/hibernate mode?
<jiero> iMadper:  啥。。。你是土豪啊。赶紧卖掉你的装备，折价30%也能买最新的低端品——就有了———— ：你丫当我们不知道你什么都是选最好的。
<onlylove> jiero: 总要有人去当恶人，你懂得
<iMadper> jiero: 呸, 我还用着四年前的笔记本每天苦逼的写程序呢
<jiero> onlylove 为什么... 价值观都没有偏离呢。
<jiero> iMadper:  公司配给的不是？
<iMadper> jiero: 不是啊. 我大学时买的.
<iMadper> http://nb.zol.com.cn/228/2280115.html   评测文章都是2011年的了...
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 行走的“视”界 测12吋惠普ProBook新品_惠普 4230s（LV401PA）_笔记本评测-中关村在线
<jiero> 呃呃。少吃100顿饭就买起了~
<iMadper> jiero: 少吃100顿不会饿死????????
<iMadper> jiero: 100顿饭才一个月, 我一个月的伙食费貌似买不起啥好本...
<jiero> iMadper: è¹­100é¡¿
<jiero> 100顿 - 每次8块钱。好像确实不行啊
<iMadper> jiero: ... 那不行. 别人也有别人想要实现的愿望啊. 怎么能占别人便宜来实现自己的?
<jiero> iMadper: 本来这个社会就是拆东墙补西墙，真正创造的都被互相瓜分了
<jiero> iMadper: 搞创造的有到 5%么
<jiero> 不必心里负担太大
<onlylove> snb的煎蛋机
<iMadper> jiero: 我不关心是不是拆东墙补西墙, 也不关心有没有创造, 但是别人赚钱付出的努力不能不考虑
<jiero> 。
<jiero> iMadper:  我不一样。
<onlylove> iMadper: 别管 jiero那个自私的深井冰
<iMadper> jiero: 非创造性工作挣的钱一样是辛苦赚来的啊? 跟是不是创造性的工作有毛关系?
<iMadper> .
<jiero> iMadper: 就好象那些说如果我不丢拉圾，清洁工就会失业一样。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 他每次都是在频道里面装蛇精病，然后去和妹子装正常人
<iMadper> onlylove: 在考虑要不要带个本回来.
<jiero> onlylove 去死，我对谁都一样。
 * jiero 所以反对统一价值 ，用单一的金钱作为一般等价物
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/56159/ssl-v3-poodle
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ SSL 和黑客们哭晕在厕所... - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> jiero: 你昨天和我说的啥你还记的吧
<onlylove> windows漏洞攻击程序里面惊现神兽
<jiero> onlylove 不论做什么都是浪费时间
<onlylove> jiero: 滚，你浪费你的时间去，我要赚钱养活我自己
<onlylove> jiero: 我不是二代
<jackness> iMadper, 我想你了
<onlylove> jiero: 没那么多闲钱
<jackness> iMadper, 你最近怎么样
<iMadper> jackness: ... 还好吧...
<jackness> iMadper, 明年推荐我进红帽子吧
<iMadper> jackness: 你投的话, 我自然会帮你推, 不用每次见到我都提一次.
<onlylove> iMadper: 嗯，你被粘上了
<jackness> onlylove, 你做什么的，也推荐我下吧
<jackness> onlylove, 我没有工作 连老婆都找不到啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 昂...
<onlylove> jackness: 我是做苦逼外包的，刚刚有个intel的，你要试试不，写BIOS的
<jiero> onlylove 都是通过国家体制从别的地区和国家非等价交换换到了在发达地区的优越生活。我不以为是好事。好吧，我是二代。
<onlylove> jackness: 滚，我都工作好几年了，连女朋友都没
 * jiero 从来没有过女朋友
<jackness> onlylove, 不是吧，外包也不错啊
<onlylove> jackness: 你是不是傻
<nyfair> jackness: 你可以做jiero家的佣人
<jackness> onlylove, 怎么了
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛你来啦
<jackness> jiero, 做你家佣人好不好？
<jiero> nyfair: 我去给你做佣人吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 前几天有个来吵架的，你不在，太可惜了
<jiero> jackness: 不好，我喜欢比我聪明的
<jackness> jiero, 我很笨，但是我很温柔
<nyfair> onlylove: 我不喜欢吵架，只喜欢群嘲
 * jiero 不需要温柔。。。
<onlylove> nyfair: (⊙o⊙)…单挑呢？
 * jiero 从来都是被温柔对待的。。。
<nyfair> jackness: 笨蛋，正面上他
 * jiero 碾压 nyfair
<jackness> nyfair, 什么意思
<jackness> hangs the word remarried
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 14.04 如何调整屏幕亮度！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464892 我的ubuntu 14.04 系统屏幕亮度无法调节，看着眼睛好难受，请高手指导，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 china system — 2014-10-16 10:42
<jiero> nyfair:  弹道导弹对待的顶顶顶顶对待的顶顶顶顶顶顶顶顶
<onlylove> jackness: 就是字面意思，正面上他
<jackness> onlylove, 他是男的还是女的，我喜欢上女的。
<onlylove> jackness: 还有，说外包好的，都是看见贼吃肉，没见贼挨打的
<onlylove> jackness: 没事，ta男女通杀
<jackness> onlylove, 我喜欢吃肉
<jackness> 那就上他
 * jiero 使劲将装满蜜蜂的蜂巢丢到 onlylove脸上
<onlylove> jackness: 喜欢吃肉就做好长期挨打的心理准备
<onlylove> jackness: 还有，你吃到的那点肉，其实就是汤而已，肉被外包公司吃了
<onlylove> qiao: 首席 qiao，我记得你前几天说核桃来着？
<onlylove> qiao: 那事还有下文没
<onlylove> qiao: 超市的都是陈的
<qiao> onlylove: 没了。。我10.1回去之后问了，他们那边好像货源出问题了。。
<onlylove> qiao: 那价格就是在扯
<qiao> onlylove: 我还说呢，要是这么便宜，就来100斤了。。
<yunfan> iMadper: 服务器load超级高 然后执行 ps-ef | grep python 这样的命令都半天没返回 这是什么情况?  cc onlylove
<qiao> onlylove: 拿来在京城卖。。
<onlylove> qiao: 才一百斤？借钱啊，有多少要多少
<iMadper> yunfan: 被人拿去当肉鸡了吧...
<qiao> onlylove: 恩恩。。
<onlylove> yunfan: iostat或者vmstat看看哪里负载
<onlylove> yunfan: 实在不行先咔嚓掉高负载的进程……
<yunfan> 用top看根本没事啊
<onlylove> yunfan: top卡死好么，top本身就是负载超级高的东西
<yunfan> top反正一点也不卡 就是机器出这情况 tmd
<yunfan> drop cache以后才用了2G内存 真不知道什么情况
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以让你看vmstat啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 你该不是服务器中招了吧……
<yunfan> 执行 ps -ef 都卡住了 不过前面的还能显示出来 一定是某个/proc/xxx下有问题
<onlylove> 嗯，大胆猜，服务器硬件坏了
<onlylove> 好吧，我说着玩的
<yunfan> 有可能 这机器之前曾经无缘无故卡死过
<yunfan> 前几天重启的
<onlylove> 我觉得……是不是看看log啥的……虽然超级讨厌分析log
<onlylove> 还有，有backup没，有的话先起来，把这个下线研究下
<yunfan> onlylove: vmstat的bi字段是什么
<onlylove> yunfan: bi  块设备每秒接收的块数量，这里的块设备是指系统上所有的磁盘和其他块设备，默认块大小是1024byte，我本机上没什么IO操作，所以一直是0，但是我曾在处理拷贝大量数据(2-3T)的机器上看过可以达到140000/s，磁盘写入速度差不多140M每秒
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.cnblogs.com/ggjucheng/archive/2012/01/05/2312625.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux vmstat命令实战详解 - ggjucheng - 博客园
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个快一点，我懒得看man了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你机器上有cacti或者nagios吧？
<yunfan> onlylove: 新sa不喜欢这个 就给停了
<yunfan> onlylove: 但是这东西本身也只是因为老sa喜欢 所以他自己装的
<onlylove> yunfan: 是不是傻！
<onlylove> yunfan: 这也就是机器少，机器数量上去，你怎么找哪个有毛病
<onlylove> yunfan: 算了，停了停了吧，自己找问题也是一种乐趣
<yunfan> -r--------  1 root            root       140737486266368 Oct 16 11:14 kcore
<yunfan> onlylove: 你以为我不想停 我们就那几台机器
<onlylove> yunfan: 有监控很多事情方便好多啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • mkisofs怎么制作DVD机可播放的ISO文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464894 我想问一下，DVD机可播放碟片要遵循一定的规则吧，在电脑里面打开DVD碟片都有好几个文件夹。我想把下载下来的视频文件做成ISO文件烧录到DVD光碟中，能在DVD机上播放给孩子看的。有谁知道的给
<^k^>  ─> 指点一下啊。先行谢过了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 opp — 2014-10-16 11:13
<yunfan> onlylove: 我又不是那个sa 不要跟我说
<yunfan> onlylove: 我更喜欢直接买云服务
<onlylove> yunfan: 好吧，忘了你是dev了……
<yunfan> 我反正无所谓他们用什么
<onlylove> yunfan: 可是系统负载高，也不是你的事情啊……
<onlylove> yunfan: 怎么，他们把责任推过来了？
<O0XX> iMadper: http://rvm.io/rvm/cli
<^k^> ⇪ ti: RVM: Ruby Version Manager - RVM CLI
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41479
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Docker与微软合作
<jackness> yunfan, 云服务多少钱？
<onlylove> jackness: 看亚马逊云主机
<iMadper> O0XX: 你的短网址服务呢?
<onlylove> jackness: 按配置和时间付钱
<iMadper> O0XX: 用js跳转那个
<yunfan> onlylove: 因为我在公司是个救火队员的角色  什么破事都要跟我说
<iMadper> O0XX: 骗kk那个
<O0XX> imadper: 忙撒，后来不是写fwll了
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<O0XX> imadper: 要不要一起撸一个出来
<O0XX> imadper: scala如何？
<iMadper> O0XX: 这么小的东西, 等我学会scala你都写完俩了吧?
<onlylove> yunfan: 救火队不是IT么……
<iMadper> O0XX: 学习成本这么高, 然后搞这么小的一个东西.
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个事情比较蹊跷的是执行任何命令都没有返回 但是top却能正确结束
<iMadper> cherrot: 兔兔.
<yunfan> 所以我怀疑是不是kernel出了问题  比如 exit的syscall给毁了
<onlylove> 擦，傻了……
<cherrot> iMadper: 哦哈哟
<jiero> roylez nyfair  palomino|working 玩了 Humble Mozilla Bundle https://www.humblebundle.com/?sel=dustforce_asm_demo 这个么？
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Humble Mozilla Bundle: Powered by asm.js (pay what you want and help charity) 价格: Pay more than the aver
<jackness> onlylove, 你没啊，那么贵
<onlylove> jackness: 啥东西……
<onlylove> jackness: 别半路来一句
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 找不到文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464895 root@skyle-K42Jc:~# iw dev <wlan2> set channel <channel 06> [HT40+] bash: wlan2: 没有那个文件或目录 统计信息: 发表于 由 zfg89757 — 2014-10-16 11:23
<jusss> onlylove: 不会tmux,就知道点screen
<palomino|working> 没 jiero
<onlylove> jusss: 竹席和我说了
<eexp> jusss: 估计你只是需要dtach
<jiero> palomino|working:  丫，你回复了我昨天的问题吗？
<eexp> onlylove: 你几个分身？那 O0XX 是谁
<palomino|working> 你昨天有问题?
<onlylove> eexp: 一个啊，就那个带下划线的，那个O0XX是hamo的外号
<jackness> onlylove, 外星人电脑装备
<jiero> palomino|working:  这个 -刚才我说什么了？
<onlylove> jackness: 我没和你说alenware吧……不记得有和你说过那个……你和我抱怨啥
<slucx> iMadper: onlylove 你们终端全屏不？
<eexp> onlylove: nnnd 补全都不行了。。 欧零是蛤蟆，还是欧欧是蛤蟆哦。
<onlylove> eexp: 欧零
<eexp> @@
<jiero> eexp: 是O0，很烦
<onlylove> eexp: 我被他坑过，你换个字体就看出来了
<jackness> onlylove, 不是亚马逊云主机吗？
<onlylove> jackness: 亚马逊云主机和alienware有半毛钱关系？
<jackness> onlylove, 点金去不就是有了吗
<jiero> jackness: 广告是根据你自己的乱点出现的
<iMadper> slucx: 我所有东西都全屏.
<jackness> jiero, 到你家当保姆好不好
<jiero> jackness: 再见傻瓜
<onlylove> jackness: http://aws.amazon.com/cn/ec2/
<jusss> eexp: 用screen多简单，直接screen -r就行
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ AWS | Amazon Elastic Compute Cloud (EC2) – 可扩展的云托管
<onlylove> jackness: 没见广告
<jackness> jiero, 再见 聪明人
<eexp> jusss: 你仔细看我说的先
<jackness> onlylove, 给我一首歌的时间
<slucx> iMadper: 我也所有都全屏，现在发现终端黑色 费眼
<yunfan> jackness: 房子多少钱？
<jusss> eexp: 哦
<onlylove> slucx: 可以自定义颜色，
<yunfan> eexp: 你也有被2b折腾的时候  哈哈哈
<onlylove> slucx: 如果你用的是xterm之类的
<jusss> eexp: 你还是教教我sbcl的socket吧
<jackness> yunfan, 我家房子啊？
<eexp> iMadper: 来翻译下，Be stylish, Dream big, Live large 啥意思
<yunfan> jackness: 哪家的云服务？
<eexp> jusss: 不会
<slucx> onlylove xterm但是我的东西都是深色系
<iMadper> 时髦逼, 梦想有逼格, 大直播
<onlylove> slucx: 可以改嘛，真是的
<jusss> 现在，更大的梦想，更大的生活？
<jackness> yunfan, 亚马逊啊
<eexp> iMadper: 这翻译，太太口语化了。
<slucx> SDCL牛人啊
<eexp> 不理解
<onlylove> yunfan: 他说亚马逊有alienware的广告，我没看到……
<slucx> SBCL
<slucx> iMadper: onlylove 你们不是深色？
<yunfan> onlylove: 广告本来就是根据浏览者来展示的
<onlylove> slucx: 我不是全屏，随意了
<iMadper> slucx: 黑色.
<slucx> iMadper: 看时间长眼睛模糊
<onlylove> yunfan: 问题是，ec2网站没有广告吧……
<iMadper> slucx: 你那是撸多了
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以我怀疑他去错地方了
<yunfan> onlylove: 如果你的isp比较无良 也有可能
<slucx> LOL
<slucx> 瞎扯
<yunfan> onlylove: 我现在就经常碰到无良isp给我推送个iframe
<yunfan> 访问百度首页都能出弹窗广告
<onlylove> yunfan: 那就没办法了
<iMadper> slucx: http://img2.mtime.com/mg/2009/45/2da14d3b-34c6-4326-8cf1-31af04ff537b.jpg
<slucx> lol
<jusss> eexp: 以时尚、 梦想大，生活大
<jusss>  
<slucx> 你看不模糊
<slucx> iMadper: 估计你都看不见上面的字
<jusss> onlylove: 我访问amazon.com还发现有招行的广告
<jackness> jusss, 我怎么没看到
<jusss> jackness: isp搞的鬼
<yunfan> eexp: 装逼 做梦 赖活着
<eexp> @@
<jackness> jusss, fuck isp
<yunfan> eexp: 这个翻译很接你们那边的地气把
<jusss> 为啥sbcl就不用readline库呢
<jiero> so shit, 怎么没有人研究如何增长体重！！！
<jusss> 看mutt多好，emacs vi操作全支持
<jiero> 我就是属于那种每日进食10000卡路里也不长胖的倒霉鬼。。。
<jusss> jiero: 吃了睡，睡了吃就增重了，
<hoxily> jusss: http://www.sbcl.org/manual/index.html#Networking  你在研究这个？
<^k^> ⇪ t: SBCL User Manual
<jusss> hoxily: this   http://www.sbcl.org/1.0/manual/General-Sockets.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: General Sockets - SBCL 1.0 User Manual
<hoxily> jusss: Socket Overview里不是说了嘛，Most of the functions are modelled on the BSD socket API.
<jusss> hoxily: so what ? 大家现在全是bsd socket呀
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  11:53
<imtxc> 早啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 色大象早
<imtxc> onlylove: 你早
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<hoxily> jusss: 难道不是像用bsd socket那样用sbcl socket？
<imtxc> iMadper: 你们的翻墙软件ios能用么
<hoxily> jusss: 线程的join是一种同步手段吗？
<jusss> hoxily: 具体操作不会呀
<jackness> imtxc, ios能用吗？
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 安卓手机上的qemu模拟windows等系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464897 自行编译了一个qemu-system-i386，在红米手机上能测试运行windows xp。正常开机4-5分钟能见桌面，8-10分钟能完全启动；如果保存了snapshots，用loadvm启动时间可以缩短到大约40s。运行速度，可以流畅运
<^k^>  ─> 行扫雷 ，其它操作比较慢。内存128M就够了。 本人的简单编译过程记录：http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_59cf67260102v …
<jackness> 牛逼的人越来越多了啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 不能啊.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我没有ios开发者账号
<iMadper> imtxc: 也没mac设备, 没办法开发
<jackness> iMadper, 你是redhat开发人员吗？
<O0XX> imadper: http://www.dshibaoyang.com/forum.php 你刚才跟我说的你想
<O0XX> 要的网站
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 包养_包养网_求包养_都市包养网
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 还有这网站
<jackness> pa
<jackness> palomino|working, 完全都是骗人的网站
<wujie> 好久沒人了
<wujie> 大家好啊
<^k^> wujie:点点点.  12:27
<iMadper> jackness: 我是测试.
<jackness> iMadper, 我现在也是测试啊
<wujie> 你們在測試什麼
<palomino|working> :-/ jackness
<palomino|working> 还以为我下半辈子有着落了呢
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
 * roylez 殴打 palomino|working
 * O0XX momo palomino|working 
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 吃饭去
<onlylove> roylez: 土豪马最近身体不好，小心打出毛病来让你赔
<slucx> :);-)=-O:-(:'(:-X
<slucx> 睡觉
<yunfan> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=39595398635  这车有意思
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 新日V米 电动汽车 四轮电动车代步车小身材大动力零油耗 全景天窗-淘宝网 价格:29800.00
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 安卓上的qemu模拟windows等系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464898 现在的手机和平板多是安卓系统，所以在这也发一个哈。 本论坛地址“虚拟机及虚拟化”版： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=464841 统计信息: 发表于 由 felonwan — 2014-10-16 13:05
<iMadper> O0XX: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41481
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Emacs、Guile和Emacs Lisp未来
<iMadper> O0XX: guile效率高?
<O0XX> iMadper: 我倒是不管效率，我的dotemacs是不是要重写？
<O0XX> iMadper: guile这货之不支持elisp?
<iMadper> O0XX: 不知道呢, 不过不用担心, 这货一两年内没戏吧
<iMadper> O0XX: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/GuileEmacs 看来还是支持的
<^k^> ⇪ t: EmacsWiki: Guile Emacs
<iMadper> 不对, 很可能是不支持的
<O0XX> imadper: 支持吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 其实就是换引擎
<iMadper> O0XX: guile支持太多莫名其妙的lisp了
<iMadper> O0XX: 感觉以后的配置文件和插件会越来越乱
<iMadper> O0XX: 解决并发问题倒是很好
<O0XX> iMadper: http://www.gnu.org/software/guile/
<O0XX> iMadper: 这货还准备支持lua
<^k^> ⇪ t: GNU Guile (About Guile)
<iMadper> O0XX: Guile includes compiler front-ends for ECMAScript and Emacs Lisp (support for Lua is underway),
<iMadper> O0XX: 丧心病狂
<O0XX> imadper: 看样子就是换引擎
<O0XX> iMadper: 那就放心了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41482
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 安全公司联手对抗Hidden Lynx恶意程序
<iMadper> O0XX: 不然大家都不会同意
<iMadper> O0XX: 然后多提供一些特性, 比如并发
<kandu> iMadper: 并发老早都有，缺并行
<iMadper> kandu: 昂.
<kandu> iMadper: elisp 有 call/cc 吧？
<iMadper> kandu: 不知道啊, 我不会elisp
<jusss> kandu: 好像有
<jusss> kandu: 大师你要讲continuation了吗？
<kandu> 就算没有，也能并发。加几个 CPS 宏就好了
<kandu> jusss: 别人不都讲了几十年了么
<jusss> kandu: 但我一直看不懂。。。
<kandu> jusss: 不懂也没关系，反正用不到
<jusss> kandu: 大师，赶快教教我sbcl的socket吧
<jusss> kandu: 我要写个mail-notify
<kandu> jusss: 我不懂啊 (逃
<jusss> kandu: 别呀，大师
<slucx> jusss: 为啥是sbcl
<jusss> slucx: 因为没下别的。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 那个win下的提权好用不
<onlylove> jusss: 你找下看看呗，应该好用
<jusss> onlylove: 提升到system了，是不是可以随意终结任意进程
<iMadper> nexus9 不错
<onlylove> jusss: 不过呢，微软昨天刚更新
<jusss> onlylove: 什么xx管家呀 之类的
<jusss> onlylove: 我反正不更新
<onlylove> jusss: 直接调用ring0终结，毛system
<slucx> jusss: 这个解释很犀利
<jusss> onlylove: 我在进程里终结都提示失败什么的，他们的保护机制是啥
<jusss> onlylove: 怎么调用ring)
<onlylove> jusss: 驱动
<jusss> s/)/0
<onlylove> jusss: ring0是cpu的运行级别
<jusss> onlylove: 我又不会写驱动。。。
<onlylove> jusss: ring0和ring3，自己百度去
<jusss> onlylove: 我不会写呀
<onlylove> jusss: 那你还是找哪个提权的玩去吧
<jusss> onlylove: 我先想问这个system权限到底能不能干掉那个软件的保护机制
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> onlylove: 发个链接吧
<onlylove> jusss: 我没有
<onlylove> jusss: 自己找
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1479315
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 中国人远比美国人爱实体书 电子书销量仅占2% - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<jusss> onlylove: 我不是黑客找不到这方面的资源
<jusss> nyfair: 帮我找个ms14-058的利用工具吧
<jusss> 我要当windows的system
<slucx> iMadper: centos跟RH不是一家吗？
<slucx> jusss: 牛人
<iMadper> slucx: 是一家.
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1479177
<slucx> jusss: 不要黑我的电脑
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 什么？每天拉屎就能挣40美元 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<slucx> 昨天同事在装Centos5.2
<nyfair> jusss: 没意思，黑客没啥含金量
<nyfair> jusss: 主机模拟器好玩
<jusss> iMadper: 你们rh到底有几只小白鼠呀》
<jusss> nyfair: 我这是想干掉xx管家
<iMadper> jusss: centos不是白鼠. 实际上centos总是比rhel晚一点儿
<slucx> jusss: 是免费产品
<happyaron> centos 还成吧
<nyfair> jusss: 用ios，只有一个用户进程
<O0XX> happyaron: 小dd，你来啦
<nyfair> iMadper: centos的工资谁付的？
<iMadper> nyfair: 现在是帽帽, 之前不知道.
<happyaron> O0XX: hamo么。。。
<O0XX> happyaron: 呵呵哒
<O0XX> nyfair: 之前是鞋鞋
<nyfair> 用oracle linux吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 五大洲携5d3任意遨游之美女小DD, 你来啦
<O0XX> iMadper: 5d3是啥？
<iMadper> O0XX: 一款价值千万的相机.
<iMadper> O0XX: 全画幅
<O0XX> iMadper: 像鸡？
<sjd_zeus> 下午好，各位
<iMadper> O0XX: 荣誉, 身份, 地位, 家产的象征
<happyaron> iMadper: 没有一句是对的。
<onlylove> O0XX: 在壕的国度，一定要知道各种代号
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见双薪妹子壕妹子
<onlylove> O0XX: 比方说这个5d3，指的是，Canon EOS 5DMarkIII
<iMadper> 能买3w块钱相机得人, 月薪必定在30w以上吧
<iMadper> EOS也是简写吧?
<onlylove> iMadper: 电子光学系统……
<onlylove> iMadper: 你要我展开么
<iMadper> ang
<O0XX> onlylove: 求展开 canon
<slucx> iMadper: 月入3k的也可能会买
<slucx> iMadper: 这年头装的人太多了
<onlylove> O0XX: 我也不知道牙膏厂为啥起了那么个名，倒是知道泥坑的由来
<onlylove> O0XX: http://baike.baidu.com/view/43853.htm?fr=aladdin#1
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 佳能_百度百科
<happyaron> O0XX: EOS: Electro-Optical System
<O0XX> onlylove: 腻害...
<ninepillars> Hi all，有没有emacs 高手？
<O0XX> happyaron: 拜5d3壕
<O0XX> iMadper: ^^^
<happyaron> O0XX: 泥煤的。。。
<happyaron> ninepillars: iMadper
<happyaron> ninepillars: iMadper 是 emacs 大牛
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜双薪emacs大牛妹子壕妹子
<ninepillars> 求助一个设置问题，星期显示，我在ubuntu下，只能得到“一”，“二”这样的日子
<ninepillars> 如何设置，使得它显示“周一”或者“星期一”？
<happyaron> O0XX: 你们几号出发
<O0XX> y
<iMadper> 为啥不是礼拜四
<O0XX> iMadper: 拜双薪emacs大牛妹子壕妹子
<O0XX> happyaron: 日
<happyaron> O0XX: 日。。。
<iMadper> O0XX: 拜黑胸毛妹子
<ninepillars> iMadper:有办法么？
<iMadper> happyaron: 日
<happyaron> iMadper: 日泥煤。。
<iMadper> ninepillars: 不知道, 从来不关心这东西
<O0XX> happyaron: 对啊，真没说错
<happyaron> iMadper: 赶快回答人家的问题
<ninepillars> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<iMadper> 我这个还显示Thu呢
<happyaron> iMadper: 要不然你丢不起这人啊
<ninepillars> 是啊，如何设置这个格式？
<happyaron> 妈蛋要发布了忙死我了
<iMadper> ninepillars: 不知道. 从来不关心这个
<iMadper> happyaron: 你还会忙???????
<O0XX> happyaron: 更精确的，日走日到
<happyaron> iMadper: 一年忙两次，一次忙半年
<happyaron> iMadper: 发布前尤其忙
<happyaron> iMadper: 我不忙也行，反正剩下的就坑PES
<happyaron> 发布了就没我事了基本上
<iMadper> happyaron: 反了吧?
<happyaron> iMadper: 发布之后的support基本都是PES在搞啦
<happyaron> iMadper: 我们就去挖下一版的坑了
<iMadper> happyaron: 天真.
<happyaron> iMadper: 信不信拉倒
<onlylove> happyaron: 求去挖坑
<happyaron> onlylove: http://www.canonical.com/careers/all-vacancies
<iMadper> onlylove: 挖坑的ue都是大牛
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ Canonical | Careers | All current vacancies
<sjd_zeus> 各位，哪个android模拟器流畅点
<happyaron> onlylove: 没有 iMadper 这种坚强后盾型的大牛，我们这帮民工也不敢瞎坑啊
<O0XX> 那么问题来了
<iMadper> O0XX: 挖坑哪家强?
<iMadper> O0XX: 填坑哪家强?
<happyaron> onlylove: 有了 iMadper 和 O0XX 这一干大牛，我们可以放心挖，反正他们填得上
<onlylove> O0XX: 哦，是哦，我没学挖掘机，不能去挖坑
<iMadper> happyaron: 你才是"一干"大牛
<happyaron> iMadper: 难不成你们是一杆大牛？
<iMadper> happyaron: 你先说你是不是"一干"
<happyaron> 不是
<O0XX> happyaron: 壁纸大赛第一名的壁纸没有收录到系统壁纸中 ...
<O0XX> happyaron: 这bug有点吊啊
<happyaron> O0XX: oh yeah这是我的坑
<happyaron> O0XX: 大概是发布前最后几个坑了
<O0XX> happyaron: 14.10?
<happyaron> y
<happyaron> 一知道final freeze我们都在挖坑。。。
<happyaron> *一直到
<iMadper> 16g不够用啊, 不能用tf卡扩容啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 买啥？
<iMadper> O0XX: 你说咱买得到nexus9嘛?
<O0XX> iMadper: 扯
<O0XX> iMadper: 刚发布哪有货
<iMadper> O0XX: ToT
<iMadper> O0XX: 平板哪家强?
<hoxily`> /usr/share/i18n/locales/zh_CN
<O0XX> iMadper: 出门问刘翔
<iMadper> O0XX: 我报名了cs169.1x
<O0XX> iMadper: edx?
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<O0XX> iMadper: ruby...
<sjd_zeus> nexus9上市了？
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<happyaron> O0XX iMadper 貌似壕基蛙很生气啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 啊?
<O0XX> iMadper: happyaron 就是差旅那个事情吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 我不知道贵司的事情啊
<happyaron> 对
<hoxily`> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Locale
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Locale - Ubuntu中文
<happyaron> iMadper: 那你日个毛线
<onlylove> iMadper: 平板啊，上asus的x86
<O0XX> http://www.zealer.com/
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ ZEALER
<iMadper> only
<iMadper> onlylove: x86好?
<O0XX> iMadper: 买个surface吧
<onlylove> iMadper: x86频率高，性能好啊
<imtxc> ....
<iMadper> O0XX: 沉
<imtxc> iMadper: 那个 曲径 好用么
<iMadper> imtxc: 没用过, 只能chrome不是?
<happyaron> freeflying: 拜见频道第一壕
<freeflying> happyaron: 你个黑
<happyaron> freeflying: 一点都不黑啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 拜见频道第一壕
<freeflying> happyaron: 下个月又要去美国啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 你吗
<freeflying> happyaron: 你啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 我下个月不去啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 你也瞎拜啊, 这里的壕当属 happyaron 壕蛋蛋
<happyaron> imtxc: 我排不上号的，第一猴总第二当当
<iMadper> freeflying: 赞同.
<happyaron> iMadper: 毛线，你不承认猴叔是第一壕？
<happyaron> iMadper: 难道你是？
<freeflying> iMadper: 你也是壕啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 我同意你和 happyaron 是壕
 * iMadper 好像打错了, 随便啦
<happyaron> iMadper: 你逻辑都混乱了，态激动了。。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜壕
<iMadper> happyaron: 但是没说错
<happyaron> iMadper: 错了
<O0XX> iMadper: 发现我还有好多龙腾可以用
<happyaron> iMadper: 看起来排序要变化了 freeflying adam 和 iMadper 是频道前三壕
<cherrot> iMadper: 好想山寨个ingress啊
<happyaron> O0XX: ^^^
<happyaron> cherrot: 萌萌哒妹子壕加油
<cherrot> happyaron: 这个点不应该在睡觉么。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 加班啊，还有一个坑
<nyfair> cherrot: 那就去山寨吧，我先来参股
<iMadper> cherrot: 干嘛的网站?
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞.
<jusss> cherrot: 这是一定是刚啪啪啪完
<cherrot> iMadper: 增强现实的游戏
<freeflying> nyfair: 妹纸好久不来了啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 哦.
<cherrot> jusss: =。=
<nyfair> iMadper: 本质就是个中二儿童色情站
<cherrot> nyfair: 翻墙玩儿实在太不爽了。。
<iMadper> nyfair: 赞
<cherrot> nyfair: lol
<nyfair> 这游戏一股傻逼气息，跟巨硬的visual sutdio成就有的一瓶
<nyfair> 系统提示：恭喜您解锁成就 - 连续coding100小时
<palomino|working> ...
<Router2> cherrot 只是反应慢了点儿，玩起来没什么，偏移才是大问题
<cherrot> Router2: google map  没办法
<O0XX> iMadper: 我这次要去贵宾室吃泡面..
<iMadper> O0XX: ....
<iMadper> O0XX: 又要刷砖了
<O0XX> imadper: 赞
<iMadper> O0XX: 版本差太多, 我一个一个的刷吧
<wangli> 要是明天比你来的早  提前抢先用 iMadper 这个名字  会不会不被发现
<iMadper> wangli: 我注册了的
<iMadper> wangli: 直接ghost了你.
<wangli> iMadper, 怎么注册的   有什么方式验证身份么
<iMadper> wangli: google: freenode faq
<imtxc> 啥
<happyaron> iMadper: united club吃的还不错
<happyaron> O0XX: ^^
<happyaron> 哪里好要问 freeflying 叔儿
<wangli> iMadper, https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<^k^> wangli: ⇪ freenode: frequently-asked questions
<wangli> iMadper, 果然
<O0XX> iMadper: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/63f131d5jw1elctd2fic9j20c80kdgp2.jpg
<happyaron> O0XX: 这么牛逼。。。
<imtxc> happyaron: O0XX 一看就是玩大数据的？
<freeflying> O0XX: 大数据啊
<happyaron> O0XX: 猪队友啊，给我的壁纸文件里就没有那张壁纸大赛第一名
<happyaron> wtf啊。。。
<happyaron> 还以为我傻逼了呢
<O0XX> happyaron: 赞，发个邮件骂回去
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ....
<jusss> happyaron: 14.10的官方壁纸出来了？
<happyaron> jusss: 卧槽不应该早就出来了么
<jackness> iMadper,
<iMadper> jackness: 什么事?
<jusss> iMadper: 内推我进红帽子
<jackness> iMadper, que ding xia ni hai huo zhe
<alvin_rxg> jackness: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *o/Tnr:*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<iMadper> jackness: 没事别叫我, 很麻烦, 我还得切屏过来
<alvin_rxg> jackness: 没事别叫我, 很麻烦, 我还得切屏过来
<badegg> 想问下，iptables的规则，一般是不是放到sh脚本中运行的？
<alvin_rxg> 可以
<badegg> 有时也openwrt+shadowsocks翻墙的吗？
<alvin_rxg> badegg: iptables-persistent 或者
<badegg> 不知道我现在这样的iptables有没有问题
<jusss> badegg: 现在都是nftables了
<onlylove> 你只要不把自己档门外就行
<jusss> badegg: iptables已死，有事烧纸
<alvin_rxg> debian 泪流满面
<badegg> jusss: 我在openwrt里面用
<badegg> 没有nftables，
<badegg> jusss: 能用就行
<badegg> nftables好像也是最近的新东西
<jusss> badegg: 我胡说的
<jusss> 别的不会，喜欢胡说八道
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 难怪你泡不到妞
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/11271.html 用心良苦[美白篇] : 你的脸有几分漆黑你的眼有残留的黑 你的唇美丽中有墨水 我用去整夜的时间想分辨在黑白之间 到底谁会比谁黑一点 我宁愿看着你黑的如此怪異 黑过你平时放的天然气你说你想漂白偏偏注定像烧焦 钱沒了爱
<^k^>  ─> 熄了剩下SK II要不要 黑又皱有狐臭美白良苦卻成空 你的黑怎么形容我想你自己也不懂
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我擦，原来他是用linode的壕，我错了
<slucx> iMadper: syslinux咋告诉安装程序在哪里找iso？
<slucx> test
<^k^> slucx:点点点.  15:26
 * slucx 你们居然不吹水了，害的我还以为掉线了
<iMadper> slucx: syslinux是啥? 安装程序是啥? iso是啥?
<slucx> iMadper: 你没U盘装个系统？
 * O0XX 系统是啥？
<slucx> OOXX是啥
<iMadper> slucx: 我不会u盘装系统, 我只会pxe
<slucx> 我用syslinux引导kernel然后加载initfs后来咋弄的就不明白了
<slucx> iMadper: 求指导
<jusss> 分区 安装
<nyfair> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/67182e69jw1elcx8b35yhj21cw2gl7m4.jpg
<jusss> http://wiki.archlinux.org
<nyfair> 360打完官司就和麻花藤这么要好了？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: ArchWiki
<iMadper> slucx: 我只会pxe啊
<slucx> iMadper: 赤裸裸的炫耀贴
<jusss> nyfair: 360要啪啪微信了，真好，不过这2个我都不用，lol
<nyfair> jusss: 老司机加我陌陌
 * happyaron 我司编译机都被chromium轰出翔了。
<onlylove> nyfair: 360从来和腾讯关系不错，打官司那是给人看的
<kandu> happyaron: 哪司？
<alvin_rxg> 东厂？
<happyaron> kandu: canonical..
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: ...
<onlylove> kandu: 搞u的那个
<happyaron> https://launchpad.net/builders
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ The Launchpad build farm
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 什么东厂，明明锦衣卫
<alvin_rxg> canonical 贴身保镖
<onlylove> nyfair: 那个badegg和你啥关系
<kandu> happyaron, onlylove: 哦，好司啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 锦衣卫不就是东厂管么
<eexp> 锦衣卫是东厂？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我对那堆乱糟糟的分不清楚
<jusss> nyfair: 号
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 安卓上的qemu模拟windows等系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464898 自己编译了一个arm版的qemu-system-i386，经测试可在红米上运行windows xp。现在arm cpu的手机和平板多是安卓系统，所以在这也发一个，希望能帮到需要的人。 本论坛地址“虚拟机及虚拟化”版： http://forum.ub
<^k^>  ─> untu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=464841 统计信息: 发表于 由 felonwan — 2014-10-16 13:05
<slucx> eexp: 私底下是
<eexp> slucx: 啥
<slucx>    <eexp> 锦衣卫是东厂？
<eexp> 当然不是
<onlylove> ee壕下班了！
<imtxc> 他们应该是保密局？
<nyfair> badegg说了什么？
<onlylove> 第一次女友家，她父母对我不太满意，听了我在工地上班更加鄙视了，连茶水也不招呼了。无奈之下我只有亮出我的挖掘机证书，我能感觉到她父母瞬间紧张了，跟着问我：是...那家的吗？我轻声嗯了一下，接下来，准岳父拿出了珍藏了十年的茅台。。。
<onlylove> nyfair: badegg啥没说
<nyfair> 那么问题来了
<gebjgd> 成功面基面到了adam
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41484
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 诺贝尔和平奖主席因2010年授奖给刘晓波遭到排挤
<nyfair> 就是那个叫嚣支那应该做粑粑国殖民地的傻X?
<jusss> gebjgd: 世上最遥远的距离就是你站在adam面前，但是你却不知道他爱你
<gebjgd> jusss, 谢谢哈
<jusss> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41481
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Emacs、Guile和Emacs Lisp未来
<nyfair> emacs是啥？
<jusss> "但使用Guile解释器也会带来许多其它问题如字符串处理，目前社区尚未达成共识，而GNU Emacs作者Richard Stallman已经表态予以支持。 "
<nyfair> notepad大法好
<slucx> 不能用debian iso里带的内核和initfs启动安装吗？
<slucx> stallman支持，但他咋不干啊？
<onlylove> gebjgd: adam到你那玩了？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 还是你对adam围追堵截了
<jusss> 我也想去欧洲旅游，看闰年的那部电影里感觉那边环境好好
<^k^> nyfair: define:emacs not defined.
<onlylove> jusss: 那部电影不选好环境，除了那种特殊题材的，比方1942啥的
<onlylove> jusss: 看非诚在西溪湿地那边的
<onlylove> jusss: 欧洲已经工业化过去了，而且人口相对较少
<iMadper> 去希腊移民吧
<iMadper> 环境挺好.
<iMadper> 物价也低
<iMadper> 移民也容易.
<onlylove> iMadper: 希腊字母你认识几个
<iMadper> onlylove: 说中文就够了啊
 * iMadper 想买nexus9
<onlylove> 为啥看饭团进进出出的，就像前几天我网络不好的那阵子一样
<TreeTop> nexus 6 也变壕机了。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 我想换诺基亚了，全键盘那种
<onlylove> jusss: 那种还有的卖？
<onlylove> jusss: 换bb吧
<nyfair> 诺基亚才30亿，一个minecraft游戏卖给巨硬就25亿
<TreeTop> 诺基亚没有mc 好玩
<onlylove> NOKIA是被木马折腾的没钱了才卖的，鼎盛的时候不止30亿
<iMadper> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KEAY56G?t=joyo01f-20&tag=joyo01f-20   <-  要是android系统就好了
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Amazon.com : Dell Venue 11 Pro 4th Gen Core i5-4210Y 4GB 128GB Windows 8.1 Professional : Computers & Accessories 价格:$540.69
<onlylove> DELL版苏菲？
<pip-boy> Nokia是卖了七十多亿吧
<onlylove> 管他卖多少亿，反正nokia是自己作死
<onlylove> 当初如果选择android不会死这么快
<pip-boy> 差不多时候的Skype卖了85亿
<pip-boy> 好好卖feature phone都不至于混那么差
<TreeTop> 这个比苏菲便宜好多啊 :D
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41486
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 尼日利亚如何阻止埃博拉病毒传播
<onlylove> 这是啥，明知自己要死了，也要祸害别人？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 没， 就在CCD见到  聊了几次
<gebjgd> onlylove, 小伙很老成
<onlylove> nyfair: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41487
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 最高法院认为QQ不具有市场支配地位
<pip-boy> ^k^ 是个bot吧，都有什么功能
<onlylove> adam8157_phone: German的空气咋样？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Ubuntu 12.04.4 (64位）运行过程中出现Oops：__ticket_spin_lock+0x9/0x30 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464900 $ lsb_release -a Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS Release: 12.04 Codename: precise $ uname -r 3.11.0-15-generic 系统安装我开发的内核模块ko，然后运行，出现下面的Oops： BUG: unable
<^k^>  ─> to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000004 IP: [<ffffffff81050fd9>] __ticket_spin_lock+0x9/0x30 Oops: 0002 [#1] SMP <span …
<jiero> roylez:  。。。人家胡乱给我 paypal 付钱
<jiero> 晕菜了
<jiero> roylez:  果然，一退货，亚马逊给的优惠卷都不返还了哈~
 * jiero 损失了20元
<onlylove> 上班一年，给了个U型枕头
 * jiero 不知道想要什么了。
<jiero> onlylove 搞定了一天免费饮食，但是，无聊。
<jusss> jiero: 赶快回澳洲去算了
<iMadper> onlylove: 在帽帽两年, 给了一件软壳
<^k^> pip-boy, 不，如果我能帮助它。  17:14
<jusss> onlylove: 我这个月该发1k5,却发了1k2,说上个月多发了300,上个月该发500,实发了800，上个月按1k算，擦擦擦
<slucx> iMadper: 我已经用ramdisk起来了，咋挂载iso进行安装？
<slucx> jusss: 你啥公司？
<pip-boy> jiero在澳洲哪里？
<jiero> pip-boy:  不在
<jiero> pip-boy:  不在澳洲
<jusss> slucx: 用友软件的经销商
<jiero> 除了旅游不再回去
<slucx> 用友软件是啥子？
<jusss> 一个财务软件
<slucx> 涨幅不小
<iMadper> 用友就是山寨的sap?
<slucx> iMadper: 我在ramdisk下不能挂载U盘上的iso，指点一下吧
<iMadper> slucx: 我不知道啊
<iMadper> slucx: 不知道你在干嘛...
<slucx> iMadper: 不要忽悠我
<jusss> 嗯
<slucx> 用U盘上的kernel+ramdisk启动起来机子，安装系统呢
<onlylove> slucx: 居然不知道用友
<iMadper> http://item.yhd.com/item/30550843?tracker_u=1037022154   靠谱?
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 【小米 MI PAD 16G】小米 MI 四核 7.9英寸视网膜屏 16G 平板电脑 白色-1号店
<iMadper> slucx: 你都有u盘了, 还要这么麻烦?
<onlylove> 一号店？那个卖零食的？
<iMadper> onlylove: 零食不是一号店的盈利项目.
<iMadper> onlylove: 一号店东西卖的很便宜, 不盈利. 主要靠高昂的运费盈利.
<onlylove> iMadper: 1号店最多的广告就是各种零食
<iMadper> onlylove: 比如你买了99块钱的东西, 自以为终于可以免运费了, 然后到时候还是给你收了超多运费, 理由是, 超体积, 超重量, 超配送范围.
<iMadper> onlylove: 那当然了, 你给运费打个广告试试看?~
<iMadper> onlylove: 膨化食品什么的, 价格便宜体积大, 轻轻松松多收你体积费
<slucx> iMadper: 那咋整？
<iMadper> slucx: 直接用u盘装啊   dd到u盘啊
<iMadper> slucx: 着还用说?
<iMadper> 求永远不要问我技术问题, 我啥都不会啊, 我就是个养鱼的啊
<slucx> iMadper: 不想DD到U盘，我用syslinux引导的
<iMadper> 不想...
<iMadper> slucx: 那你就这么装吧. 赞态度.
<iMadper> slucx: 要坚持.
<iMadper> slucx: 不要沦丧.
<slucx> lol， 就是换一种安装方法
<slucx> 用debian的hd-media也可以，直接搜索iso，但用iso自身的内核却不行
<^k^> slucx: define:用友软件 not defined.
<slucx> ^k^: 你说啥？
<iMadper> 鹅鹅鹅饿鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅饿鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅饿鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅饿鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅饿鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅饿鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅饿
<slucx> 我已经有一个linux环境了，咋就不能直接挂载iso进行安装？
<onlylove> slucx: 你有一个环境，果断chroot啊
<slucx> onlylove 我想弄明白为啥在我这个环境下不能挂载U盘上的ISO
<alvin_rxg> > 鹅 * 100
<^k^> alvin_rxg: /tmp/execpad-cf9dd0fab7b0/source-cf9dd0fab7b0:1:in `block in &lt;main&gt;': undefined local variable or method `鹅' for main:Object (NameError) from /tmp/execpad-cf9dd0fab7b0/source-cf9dd0fab7b0:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-cf9dd0fab7b0/source-cf9dd0fab7b0:1:in `&lt;main&gt;' => https://eval.in/206576
<alvin_rxg> > '鹅' * 100
<^k^> alvin_rxg: &quot;鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅鹅&quot; => https://eval.in/206577
<slucx> 2 * 100
<slucx> "2" * 100
<sig> mm. 不需要 u'' 呢
<slucx> '2' * 100
<slucx> > "2" * 100
<^k^> slucx: "2222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222" => https://eval.in/206578
<slucx> > 1 + 2
<^k^> slucx: 3
<lostsnow> ^k^: 是个机器人啊..
<pip-boy> > Math.atan2(-0.0, -1.0)
<^k^> pip-boy: -3.141592653589793 => https://eval.in/206581
<pip-boy> > Net::HTTP.get('httpbin.org', '/get')
<^k^> pip-boy: /tmp/execpad-f36330849344/source-f36330849344:1:in `block in <main>': uninitialized constant Net (NameError) from /tmp/execpad-f36330849344/source-f36330849344:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-f36330849344/source-f36330849344:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/206582
<^k^> slucx, .. 休息一下 ..  17:51
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 两个鼠标的困惑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464901 给机器装了2个老鼠, 但是只有1个光标, 嗯, 至少目前没有奢望会出现两个光标 我想让键盘左边的鼠标设置成惯用左手的, 右边那个设置成惯用右手的, 请教各位大侠有无高招哇?! 统计信息: 发表于 由 samuelgl — 2014-10-16
<^k^>  ─> 17:55
<test4udp> 校园网udp基本瘫痪,学校的说法是出于安全考虑 封掉了大部分的udp端口.所以问下把可用的端口找出来实际么?
<jiero> palomino|working:  还活着？
<palomino|working> 是啊
<onlylove> test4udp: 53
<onlylove> test4udp: 8080
<onlylove> test4udp: 53是dns，8080是qq
<test4udp> onlylove:我去试下...
<onlylove> test4udp: 还有，你学校那是瞎扯
<test4udp> 就是!
<hoxily> test4udp: 68 DHCP
<test4udp> 很好奇是不是最近大学都这样
<onlylove> test4udp: 给自己无能找借口
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，下班吧
<test4udp> 测试方法暂时是用的http://blog.chinaunix.net/uid-28507491-id-3831868.html,有高效点的不...
<^k^> lostsnow, 不，如果我能帮助它。  18:06
<test4udp> 不然换端口太麻烦
<^k^> ⇪ t: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://blog.chinaunix.net/uid-28507491-id-3831868.html, -- unhandled responsein get head
<onlylove> test4udp: 你机器硬件足够好，自己搞俩虚拟机玩
<onlylove> test4udp: 啥事情没有
<onlylove> test4udp: 用netperf测流量，估计吃满带宽没问题
<test4udp> onlylove:我用vps测的...
<nyfair> 诸君，我准备写wiiu模拟器，你们有什么想说的么？
<nyfair> 谁给我份powerpc的汇编资料
 * jiero 拜拜 nyfair  大神
<onlylove> nyfair: 嗯，多久能见beta版
<onlylove> nyfair: power啊，找原来十八摸的看看有资料没？
<jiero> nyfair: 去发帖要台测试主机
<nyfair> onlylove: 急什么，你看ps3的模拟器到今天也才刚能放幻灯片
<onlylove> nyfair: 还有，用啥样的硬件能够流畅
<nyfair> jiero: 赞
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你这别坚持了，下班吧
<nyfair> onlylove: ps2模拟器现在已经很完美了，几年前还被人称作垃圾
<onlylove> nyfair: 硬件性能得是目标机的几倍才能不卡吧……这几年硬件也在进步啊
<jiero> nyfair:  问 wii 的模拟器开发者应该有类似资料？
<test4udp> onlylove:53,68,8080也没有幸免 太扯淡了
<onlylove> test4udp: 80
<onlylove> test4udp: 如果这个udp也封，我估计你学校没法上qq
<test4udp> qq可以 不知道为什么测试不通
<onlylove> 那就是qq改了呗
<onlylove> 很早之前qq就是这俩端口的我记得，反正你看下qq设置里面代理设置
<jiero> http://wanke.etao.com/detail/823692.html?spm=1002.1.15.24.B3xbcI&wanke_src=feed
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 【大开眼界】超有特色的秋季甜点—龙猫泡芙_小宝儿_败家男研究会_玩客_分享你的热爱
<lostsnow> qq 也可以走tcp的
<jiero> onlylove 8080 用的太多了泛滥
<test4udp> 刚测试了下qq 发现选择udp后随便设置端口,都是可以连接的 估计它是udp失败就自动转到tcp了
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 一狠心，删掉了所有的 AV，回收 5G 硬盘！
<alvin_rxg> test4udp: nmap -sU
<test4udp> @alvin_rxg:我试试
<hoxily> s/一狠心，删掉了所有的 AV，回收 5G 硬盘！/一狠心，删掉了所有的 AV种子，回收 5G 硬盘！
<hoxily> :)
<HQL> 谁知道屏蔽离开和加入信息的命令是什么
<HQL> Show
<HQL> Show
<hoxily> HQL: http://xchat.org/faq/#q211
<^k^> ⇪ t: XCHAT FAQ
<test4udp> @alvin_rxg: 53/udp open|filtered domain
<HQL> Show join/part messages
<HQL> 谢了
<alvin_rxg> test4udp: 只开了一个 udp 端口？
<test4udp> alvin_rxg: 不是 测试下来端口都是开的
<test4udp> 不知道为什么能测试成功
<alvin_rxg> test4udp: 怎么测试的？
<test4udp> nmap -sU host
<alvin_rxg> test4udp: nmap -sU -p 1000-10000 host
<alvin_rxg> test4udp: 不指定端口的话，只测试默认端口
<test4udp> alvin_rxg: 哦  我去看下
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2q7yIIbp-AAFJmza1A9cAALrRQHL4qQAAUmz408.jpg 小朋友,你温柔点低调点好吗我快hold不住了
<test4udp> alvin_rxg: All 1001 scanned ports on host are open|filtered
<test4udp> alvin_rxg: 暂时测试了1000-2000范围
<alvin_rxg> 怎么可能每个端口都开的。你们学校路由拦截了
<test4udp> 就是呀  难道是测试的方法问题么
<mk3548208> 建立一次tcp连接大约花费多杀ms
<mk3548208> 多少ms
<test4udp> alvin_rxg: 1000-2000内的有几个端口我之前直接测试过的 不通 估计是nmap测试方法特殊
<alvin_rxg> test4udp: traceroute -p 1234 -M udp ?
<mk3548208> jzp113, 一次tcp握手大约要多长时间，主机就是127.0.0.1
<test4udp> alvin_rxg: 跟踪到192.168.9.253(学校的)就进行不下去了 都是*
<alvin_rxg> test4udp: 可以写个脚本测试一下哪些 udp 端口是走出学校路由的
<test4udp> alvin_rxg: .我也就是在找这方面的脚本,自己没基础...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Mozilla Firefox 自动退出，是什么原因？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464903 Mozilla Firefox 浏览有些网站时，会自动退出了。 www.csdn.net ，浏览这个网站，浏览器就会自动退出。 forum.ubuntu.org.cn，浏览这个网站，就没有这种情况。 为什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 QOAL — 2014-10
<^k^>  ─> -16 19:32
<jzp113> mk3548208, 不知道啊
<jzp113> mk3548208, 你写到哪了
<mk3548208> jzp113, 还有一部分的websocket协议需要完成，基本数据传输就完成了。wsgi故障流没处理。web框架需要完善一下，虽然以前写好了
<mk3548208> jzp113, 现在差了页面响应时间，发现没redis的页面响应时间为96~123ms,但是有redis需要1.03s，怀疑与redis的连接建立比较长。
<mk3548208> jzp113, 其实就在想有无需要写个简单的连接池
<jzp113> mk3548208,支持多线程吗?
<mk3548208> jzp113, 单线程异步，不是多线程。python不支持真正的多线程
<mk3548208> jzp113, 我计划加入os.fork支持，不过只能linux多进程
<jzp113> mk3548208. 好高深貌似我那微信平台都用不了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 刚开一打开firefox，发现有个游戏
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 真好玩用wasd控制走位 hjik发蛋
<jusss> alvin_rxg: get the humble mozilla bundle,
<jusss> onlylove_: alvin_rxg , https://www.humblebundle.com/?asmjs_bundle&utm_source=Firefox&utm_medium=Snippet&utm_campaign=Humble%20Mozilla%20Bundle
<^k^> ⇪ t: 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for https://www.humblebundle.com/?asmjs_bundle&utm_source=Firefox&utm_medium=Snippet&utm_campaign=Humble%20Mozilla%20Bundle -- unhandled responsein get head
<neeed> goodnight
<alvin_rxg> test4udp: http://uploadpie.com/IBMAw
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/png
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手装ubuntu kylin,卡在“准备安装界面”了怎么办啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464904 一点反应也没有。我是断网安装的 统计信息: 发表于 由 ynulonger — 2014-10-16 20:01
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 来聊会吧
<Freebuilder> 好想看《异形大战铁血战士》那几部电影，找了好久没找到免费的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 现在你女友是天朝的还是折磨你的
<jusss> Freebuilder: yts呀
<Freebuilder> jusss, 什么？
<test4udp> alvin_rxg: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -Pn
<jusss> Freebuilder: https://yts.re/movie/AVP_Alien_vs_Predator_2004_1080p
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ YTS - AVP: Alien vs. Predator (2004) in 1080p by YIFY
<jusss> Freebuilder: 还有thepiratebay.se
<alvin_rxg> Title: Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent ... (@ thepiratebay.se)
<jusss> Freebuilder: 还有 http://www.brazzers.com/
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ Brazzers - Best HD Porn Site With Top Pornstars & Sexy Milf Videos
<Freebuilder> jusss, 汗！外文。这是免费的？
<jusss> Freebuilder: http://www.naughtyamerica.com/
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ Official Naughty America Website – Watch Hot Porn Videos Now
<jusss> http://ihaveawife.net/
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ I Have A Wife - Free Videos from IHaveAWife.com
<jusss> http://www.x-art.com/
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ X-Art.com ~ beautiful erotica.
<jusss> http://www.tokyo-hot.com/
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ TOKYO-HOT.COM 東京熱 輪カン生挿入中出し 無修正オリジナル動画
<Freebuilder> x-art 我懂了，这你都翻出来了，贱人
<Freebuilder> 汗！
<jusss> iMadper: 为啥踢我
<Freebuilder> 链接发多了，就把你给踢了。
<iMadper> 我也不知道
<iMadper> 为啥问我?
<Freebuilder> 前面的消息是 iMadper 把 jusss 踢出了 #ubuntu-cn (Kicked by iMadper)
<onlylove__> 瓦擦，下班忘了退irc
<iMadper> Freebuilder: 我为啥把他给t了啊???
<onlylove__> iMadper: 你又咋了
<iMadper> onlylove:	不知道
<iMadper> onlylove: 我什么都不知道, 然后就有人问我为啥kick他
<iMadper> onlylove: 可能刚才擦键盘的时候kick了别人吧
<onlylove__> jusss: 你作甚了
<Freebuilder> iMadper, 他连续发了很多链接
<iMadper> Freebuilder: 是嘛? 那我没踢错人吧?
<Freebuilder> iMadper, 都是我给害的
 * iMadper 那就好
<iMadper> Freebuilder: 啊?
<iMadper> Freebuilder: 你的意思是, 本来应该t你, 结果我t错了?
<iMadper> Freebuilder: 没事, 还来得及修正.
<Freebuilder> 好想看《异形大战铁血战士》那几部电影，找了好久没找到免费的
<happyaron> iMadper: 你还把他给夹逼了
<Freebuilder> 然后他就发了 n 多链接，可以看电影的
<iMadper> happyaron: 夹逼定理?
<iMadper> happyaron: 这些高数问题我都给忘了....
<iMadper> happyaron: 还是你们年轻人记忆力好
 * iMadper 拉格朗日. 
<happyaron> 20:29 -!- jusss was kicked from #ubuntu-cn by iMadper [Kicked by iMadper]
<happyaron> 20:30 -!- mode/#ubuntu-cn [+b *!*@unaffiliated/jusss] by iMadper
<iMadper> happyaron: 好烦啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 我忘了保留我的kickban命令了额
<sasa> 真凶残……
<iMadper> happyaron: 需要两条命令才能干掉他现在
<iMadper> happyaron: 伐开心, 求抱抱
<happyaron> iMadper: 我只抱真妹子
<iMadper> happyaron: 我抱你就是抱真妹子啊~
<Freebuilder> iMadper, 把 jusss 解封吧
<happyaron> iMadper: 卧槽不带黑我的
<iMadper> Freebuilder: unban命令太难输入了, 懒得弄
<iMadper> 还得配合一整条的规则, 这样的unban谁要去用!
<Freebuilder> iMadper, 汗！
<iMadper> happyaron: 蓉蓉酱是好人啊
<Freebuilder> jusss, 屏敝后还能看到我们聊天不？
<jusss> happyaron: 还是你好。。。
<happyaron> jusss: 你可以说话了
<jusss> Freebuilder: 能
<happyaron> Freebuilder: 夹逼之后能看不能说
<jusss> happyaron: +b为啥就不能说了又不是+q
<iMadper> +b有+q的效果的
<happyaron> jusss: 夹逼包含所有夹求的效果
<iMadper> 而且说话op是能看到的. 不过很多客户端会屏蔽+b的人说的话.
<macint0sh> ...
<jiero> macint0sh: 好孩子
<macint0sh> jiero: 您是？
<jiero> macint0sh:  我是谁重要吗？
<macint0sh> 不重要？
<happyaron> lol
 * jiero 一直将自己看作无物：就是在旁观察世界的一分子
<macint0sh> jiero: 高深莫测的感觉
<jiero> happyaron:  破荣
<happyaron> jiero: 高富帅
<jiero> happyaron:  我脸太白了，竟然对不上焦。。。
<jiero> macint0sh: 就是一疯子。。
<happyaron> jiero: 赞白富美
<happyaron> iMadper: ^^^
<macint0sh> jiero: 。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 叫我干嘛...
<jiero> happyaron: 我今天觉悟了。凭什么我去和世界最聪明的人作对。。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 强势围观
<iMadper> 昂
 * iMadper 强势围观!
<happyaron> jiero: 指谁
<macint0sh> 看不懂
<macint0sh> jiero: 为啥都看不懂
<jiero> happyaron 任何行动上保护自己巨大利益的人。
<jiero> macint0sh:  没啥，我喜欢研究经济
<jiero> macint0sh: 而且我不会要求别人对我个人认可，只希望了解我的思想。
<macint0sh> jiero: 我认同我认为正确的思想
<jiero> macint0sh: 我不认为有正确的思想
<macint0sh> jiero: 当前主观认为相对正确的
<jiero> macint0sh:  我不做那个判读，是否正确是否错误。
<macint0sh> jiero: 。。。
<freeflying> iMadper: 下单没啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 没啊, 现在下单不保险呢, 万一我还没到, 东西送到呢? 放心, 一定帮你带
<jiero> iMadper: 看到wenger拉杆箱子+双肩包 399
<freeflying> iMadper: 你没到也补影响啊
<happyaron> jiero: 你爸妈
<happyaron> freeflying: 壕又要买东西了
<iMadper> freeflying: 为啥? 会打我手机?
<jiero> happyaron: 没错，我也和她们作对
<happyaron> iMadper: 酒店帮你收着
<freeflying> iMadper: 酒店前台会代收的
<freeflying> iMadper: 赶紧下单吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 我这为了本书还在纠结呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 我没checkin, 也会代收?
<jiero> happyaron: 我一直觉得自己是很孤单的
<iMadper> happyaron: ^^
<happyaron> jiero: 好吧。
<freeflying> iMadper: 当然会啊，你有预定的
<happyaron> iMadper: 听候总的错
<happyaron> 猴
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦.
<iMadper> happyaron: 好.
<iMadper> happyaron: 啊?
<happyaron> iMadper: 听猴总的没错
<happyaron> iMadper: 他行走五大洲的时候我们才刚来吹水
<freeflying> happyaron: 你咋在C社现在学得恁贫了呢
<happyaron> freeflying: 线上比较贫
<jiero> freeflying: 在去之前就是
<happyaron> freeflying: 主要是这里气氛不活跃，只能出卖这张老脸了。。
<jiero> freeflying:  是你太好欺负了 - 最是感到不平啊
<freeflying> jiero: 你也看出来了啊
<freeflying> jiero: 都欺负我这老头子
<happyaron> freeflying: 人生赢家谁欺负你了。。
<jiero> happyaron: 嫉妒人生赢家的
<happyaron> jiero: 羡慕嫉妒恨？
<jiero> happyaron: 你是这样么？
<happyaron> jiero: 不是
<jiero> happyaron: 那么就是向往被羡慕嫉妒恨？
<happyaron> freeflying: 话说从美帝带技术书籍海关没问题吧
<happyaron> jiero: 不是
<jiero> happyaron: 走在土豪道路上的人啊。
<happyaron> 额叔儿跑路了
<douglas> 话说有谁用thinkpad的
<jiero> douglas: 无聊的文化
<sasa> happyaron: 我有事找你
<happyaron> sasa: 你是哪位。。。
<sasa> happyaron: only
<sasa> happyaron: 下班忘了下线，然后多了一串
<macint0sh> r51路过 目前debian sid
<happyaron> sasa: 用ghost命令
<happyaron> sasa: 我只能踢出频道，不能踢下线
<happyaron> sasa: /msg nickserv help ghost
<sasa> happyaron: 没事，明天不用重新上了
<sasa> happyaron: 我会用ghost
<happyaron> 然后啥事
<sasa> 那啥，游戏上不去，重启路由就能上了，咋回事知道不
<happyaron> 路由器傻逼了呗。。。
<sasa> 你给推荐的好路由！
<happyaron> 我前段时间还和这种问题做斗争来着。
<happyaron> 刷固件
<happyaron> 我老娘的没遇到，遇到的是tp link
<happyaron> wdr7500
<iMadper> wndr4300不错
<happyaron> 7500是固件不行
<happyaron> 最近一版固件已经基本没啥问题
<sasa> happyaron: belkin的最新固件？
<happyaron> onlylove: 那货自己有检查更新功能，去检查就行
<happyaron> onlylove: 还有看连的是5GHz还是2.4GHz
<onlylove> happyaron: 有线
<happyaron> 没用过这货接有线。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 前两天贝尔金那路由不是有个联网BUG么，说是ping heartbeat.belkin.com失败导致不能联网
<happyaron> 额这不知道
<onlylove> happyaron: 你看，被ghost掉的又自己进来了
<happyaron> onlylove: 但你的真身已经是自己的了
<onlylove> happyaron: 你肿么能不知道，我专门看贝尔金的新闻，官方确认的
<happyaron> onlylove: 我没关注，老妈那边用着没问题我就没关心啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 你要关心下嘛，万一出了问题也好知道咋回事
<happyaron> 主要是为啥我要关心这么多事。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2qxWIKnf_AADZbzUh-3kAALrQwJuJQEAANmH461.jpg 没有什么比出去玩更开心的啊
<onlylove> 自己家的设备……
<onlylove> 又不是别人家的
<happyaron> 没问题还关心啥。。。
<happyaron> 有问题解决就好了
<onlylove> 关心下，万一出了能迅速解决
<happyaron> plug and forget
<happyaron> 这个解释不好
<happyaron> lol
<jimzz> 大家晚上好
<jiero> 不知道。
<jiero> 人生好无聊好无聊
<happyaron> jiero: wechat
<happyaron> jiero: 或者求孔叔叔教你几招
<happyaron> 失足少年等待孔叔叔拯救 FJKong ^^
<alvin_rxg> 失足少年……
<jiero> happyaron: 。。
<Yet> 都睡了吗
<jusss> onlylove: sbcl太难玩了，我还是回归mit scheme了
<jusss> onlylove: 用用cl再用scheme，感觉scheme是真tmd干净
<Thank> hello
<^k^> Thank:点点点.  23:02
<Thank> 。。。
<Thank> 当前支持SSL么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你是失足的少年？
 * FJKong Dotaing
 * FJKong 没时间拯救失足美少年 happyaron
<jusss> onlylove: 花了1个晚上没看懂sbcl的socket，mit的scheme一看就懂，scheme就是简单易用，比较适合我
<jusss> 怎么大家都安静了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 光光
<jusss> gebjgd: 基佬
<feiyin> 没人说话么
<knownbad> 夜深了，睡觉了。
<jusss> knownbad: 你睡个毛
<jusss> knownbad: 你才吃了午饭吧
<knownbad> jusss: 基佬好。
<jusss> knownbad: 你才是
 * knownbad GMT+8
<knownbad> 好吧，我俩都是基佬。
<feiyin> 。。
<feiyin> 这么好的时间都不耍耍ubuntu么
<jusss> 耍毛ubuntu
<jusss> 这没几个用ub
<jusss> 大家全是win7
<feiyin> 不会吧
<jusss> knownbad: 你前任基友贱猫消失好久了
<knownbad> 他转战了。
<jusss> knownbad: 他干啥去了
<jusss> knownbad: 2婚去了
<knownbad> 不知道。
<knownbad> 睡觉去。
<jusss> knownbad: 你个gmt-4的睡毛呀
<hoxily_> jusss: bye
<jusss> hoxily_: 别呀
<jusss> hoxily_: 好吧，晚安
<feiyin> ;-)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有台湾同胞
<mayli_> hi
<^k^> mayli_:点点点.  06:44
<mayli_> 测试
<^k^> mayli_:点点点.  06:44
<mayli_> 我现在在us airways的飞机上，hack成功！
<mayli_> android/iodine
<mayli_a> bot都在哪里？
<mayli_a> !g genesha
<mayli_a> .g test
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-17
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu怎么在终端下进中文目录？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464909 ubuntu怎么在终端下进中文目录？比如：下载 文件夹，提示没有那个目录。 还哟就是在TTY下中文都是菱形乱码怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hasee163 — 2014-10-17 7:48
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 呆儿子家失火以后... : 有一天,呆儿家失火了, 爸爸妈妈都逃出来了,只剩下一个呆儿子还在里面。 妈妈很紧张的在屋外大喊: "儿子.....你在干吗......都失火了还不出来......" 儿子回答:"我在穿袜子阿....." 妈妈又说,"都失火了还穿什么袜子...." 过了五分钟,儿子还没出来.
<^k^>  ─> ..... 妈妈又紧张的喊,"儿子,你到底在干什么?快出来~都失火了,还待在里面....." 儿子说,"我在脱袜子阿........" …
<wlxmhls> virtualbox安装了windows 7客户机，在windows里播放视频，戴着耳机听的时候声音和图像不同步，但是用电脑自带的喇叭就没问题，有遇到过的没
<Router2> wlxmhls 我很好奇你为嘛非得要在虚拟机里播视频
<wlxmhls> Router2: 我下载了一些教程是录像软件录制的windows exe文件，用wine播放不了，所以安了个虚拟机播放
 * slucx 早
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41491
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 在智能手机上发现宇宙射线
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41494
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 亲北京议员称雨伞是攻击性兵器
<onlylove> 这个真的有点过了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/30827.html a和A : a对A说:别把自己捧得太高,捧得高摔得重。 A对a说:要想成功,就得削尖脑袋。
<jiero> wlxmhls:  很不理解，什么时候流行视频教程。中国产的视频教程有能看的么。。。
<wlxmhls> :-(
<onlylove> jiero: 懒人会去看视频，不用思考，不用翻书
<onlylove> jiero: 看书，不管是纸质的还是电子的，都要动脑子
<wlxmhls> ……
<onlylove> wlxmhls: 你不用点点，这是事实
<wlxmhls> 远程视频课程也不行么，我上个课用得着操这份心？
<wlxmhls> 再说我手头有教材，对着视频看不行么
<onlylove> 随你
<onlylove> 我一开始也觉得视频不错
 * jiero 从来不爱上课，上课总觉得老师讲的太慢，我都能联想到下一步
<jiero> onlylove: 交互式课堂做的不错。
<wlxmhls> 我在vbox频道问这个问题也没见扯这么远的，算了吧
<jiero> 哈哈
 * jiero 又气走了一个人
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 完蛋了，不可恢复错误(vmx)，谁有解决办法？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464912 错误提示： VMware Workstation 不可恢复错误: (vmx) Exception 0xc0000006 (disk error while paging) has occurred. 日志文件位于“E:\Vmware\ubuntu10\vmware.log”中。 您可以请求支持。 要收集数据提交给 VMware
<^k^>  ─> 技术支持，请选择“帮助”菜单中的“收集支持数据”。 也可以直接在 Workstation 文件夹中运行“vm-support” …
<onlylove> jiero: 我气走的
<iMadper> onlylove: 视频其实也挺好的.
<onlylove> iMadper: 拉倒吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 有些东西找不到很全面的教材的
<jiero> onlylove: 对图形界面的来说，确实还行
<jiero> onlylove: windows小白特别写换
<onlylove> iMadper: 我被视频坑过，所以这么说的
<iMadper> jiero: 对于很多理论课程来说, 视频很好的
<jiero> iMadper: 理论的我嫌弃太慢啊，视频
<iMadper> onlylove: 我还被书坑过呢~
<onlylove> iMadper: 视频灵活性差
<onlylove> iMadper: 说的好像我没被书坑过似的
<iMadper> onlylove: 对啊, 书和视频都坑过你, 为啥你只说视频不好?
<onlylove> iMadper: 视频不用动脑子
<iMadper> onlylove: 好的视频真的很不错
<iMadper> onlylove: 好的书也不错
<iMadper> onlylove: 恰好你没有看到好的视频而已.
<jiero> iMadper: 不如 点装视频 - 这种 + 记录 才是未来 https://popcorn.webmaker.org/ cc onlylove
<^k^> ⇪ ti: err: no title
<iMadper> onlylove: 别闹了... 不动脑子看得懂?
<onlylove> iMadper: 随你咯
<jiero> iMadper: 意思是单纯记忆就好了。书你需要选择性记忆
 * jiero 知道课本上有80%是无用修辞和案例
<iMadper> jiero: 很多东西看书来学太慢了, 视频快很多的, 因为人家帮你组织好了很多方面的资料.
<iMadper> jiero: 糅合在一起给你讲解
<iMadper> jiero: 挺好的
<jiero> iMadper: 因为书要你选择 -你如果不知道怎么选就会慢
<iMadper> jiero: 知道怎么选也会变慢
<jiero> iMadper: 多重路线总比单一路线慢的。
<iMadper> jiero: 视频真是好东西.
<jiero> iMadper: 我说的是国产的 - 就我看来没见过好的。为啥 -我看的太少了么。。。
 * jiero 看youku，好无聊啊好无聊啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 没看过国内的
<jiero> iMadper:  ... 不是国内的有做成 exe 的么~
<iMadper> jiero: 我没看过啊
<jiero> 噢
<onlylove> iMadper: 那建议你去看看
<iMadper> onlylove: 正在看
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过是国外的
<onlylove> iMadper: 照着书念的视频，也叫视频？
<iMadper> onlylove: 国内的我看过线性代数的教学视频, 挺好的
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过那种, c语言入门的视频我就没兴趣看了
<onlylove> iMadper: 需要视频么……只要录音就可以了吧，
<iMadper> onlylove: 要看啊, 黑板上的例题啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 解题步骤, 只用录音, 要脑中记录整个步骤太累了
<onlylove> iMadper: 不这样，怎么记得住
<iMadper> onlylove: 解完这道题就不需要记住了啊, 难道要背下来过程?????????
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以我现在尽可能看书
<onlylove> iMadper: 我让你记住的可不是这道题
<iMadper> onlylove: 理解这道题怎么解就行了啊, 类似的题都可以解了就够了
<onlylove> iMadper: 如何证明自己理解了
<onlylove> iMadper: 几个月以后还会么
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • GetUbuntuGNOME怎么安装？需要先安装ubuntu吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464915 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME 1、GetUbuntuGNOME包含有ubuntu吗？还是先安装ubuntu后安装GetUbuntuGNOME？ 2、GetUbuntuGNOME操作和ubuntu一样吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 soulmate — 2014-10-17
<iMadper> onlylove: 背下来也没用啊, 看书和看视频都不能证明自己理解了啊, 所以你这个没意义啊
<onlylove> 小明白天忙工作,下班接完孩子回到家立刻上网玩游戏。老婆忍无可忍终于爆发了,生气骂道:“玩玩玩!你tmd什么时候才会发现,孩子不是你亲生的!” 小明一听大发雷霆:“尼玛!!早就怀疑很久了,你终于敢承认了哈!” 老婆:“我怎么就不敢承认!你去客厅看看,你从幼儿园接回來的,是你儿子嗎!
<onlylove> iMadper: 那学校老师发课本作甚，赚钱？
<onlylove> iMadper: 直接老师直播就好了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我说视频挺好的, 不是说别的都不需要了
<iMadper> onlylove: 明白?
<iMadper> onlylove: 我只是单纯的说视频挺好的, 如果你觉得视频不好, 提出来, 如果你开始胡搅蛮缠, 就不用跟我说了.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我说的是渣渣视频还不如没有
<eexp> 小明有孩子了？
<onlylove> iMadper: 你就和我说视频挺好的
<onlylove> iMadper: 咱俩谁在胡搅蛮缠
<jackness_> onlylove, 怎么了
<iMadper> <onlylove> jiero: 懒人会去看视频，不用思考，不用翻书
<jackness_> onlylove, 吵架了啊？
<onlylove> jackness_: 我俩在吵视频和书哪个好
<iMadper> onlylove: 你的观点. 我在看视频, 但是需要思考.
<iMadper> onlylove: 不, 我一直没说视频比书好, 我只是说视频挺好的
<jackness_> onlylove, 我觉得视频好 比较直观 书看起来累
<eexp> 没意思，掐架才好玩。
 * jiero 掐 eexp
<jiero> jackness 我觉得视频太慢
<iMadper> eexp: 你的vps的shadowsock, 我也用一下得不得?
<eexp> 你重装后，ss就废了啊。我没重装ss
<iMadper> eexp: 我没重装啊
<eexp> 系统全空了吧。
<iMadper> eexp: 毛毛
<iMadper> eexp: 我就上去试了一下我的翻墙工具....
<eexp> 我都没登录过了。只ssh了
<eexp> 你折腾。我反正不用ss了。
<iMadper> eexp: 好
<iMadper> eexp: 你只需要ssh -d了?
<eexp> 对
<iMadper> eexp: 昂, 乖ee
<eexp> 还要一个bind9
<iMadper> eexp: 不知道是啥, 我不会碰的, 我只是部署我自己的翻墙工具.
<iMadper> eexp: 不过俺要占用443端口, 没问题吧?
<eexp> 我就上面开了dns服务，bind9。加ssh -D。其他你用。
<eexp> ssh多爽。为啥你们要折腾麻烦的ss
<iMadper> eexp: ok
<jackness> jiero,你指的事哪一类视频？
<eexp> 好的视频，直观清晰。比看书好多了。比如电磁偏转光波方向。 jiero
<jiero> eexp:  我的论点是，好视频太少了 -
 * eexp 估计罗杰是看书学会的如何和妹子上床。
<jiero> eexp: 还是能作出交互才好。
<jiero> eexp:  呃？我还没学会
 * jiero 没有和妹子上床过~
<eexp> 所以嘛。看书屁用。看AV
<eexp> lol
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41497
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 苹果宣布iPad Air 2、iPad mini 3和新款iMac
<onlylove> apple SIM
<eexp> 苹果最会欺负钱多人傻的土豪了。比如 onlylove
<onlylove> eexp: 看色情小说不更好？
<onlylove> eexp: 不换卡换运营商，不就是携号转网么
<eexp> onlylove: 没看报道？看小说的，半年还没怀孕。以为同床就能传递物质。
<eexp> 超时空传递物质 ，多文艺
<onlylove> eexp: 有本书叫曼娜回忆录？
<jiero> eexp:  不可能我去伤害一个人，我认为我必须找到值得付出的女人，并且我要负责情况才能上床。
<eexp> jiero: 去。。。。
 * jiero 自己就是这样~
<eexp> 罗杰以为自己的物质，是国宝。
<jiero> eexp:  反正我就是笨蛋啦。
<eexp> 最近不是有报道。要妹子赔偿一个月的物质。
<jiero> 不是，反正我不是特别在意那事情
<jiero> eexp？
<jiero> 没看过
<jiero> 反正么~ 很可能就是注孤生~
<eexp> 你们都脱离社会？不看任何新闻？
<kandu> 看傻逼做傻事有什么意思，啥时候 ee 出新闻了再看
<eexp> 额。这谁啊。乱说话
<onlylove> 看傻逼做傻事有什么意思，啥时候 ee 出新闻了再看
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu怎么才能不升级内核？或着把新内核删啦用旧的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464917 提问如题，新的内核安装显卡驱动老是失败，要吗进不去图形界面，要吗只能显卡禁用 统计信息: 发表于 由 hasee163 — 2014-10-17 11:01
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/321874
<jiero> eexp:  关注自己周围和自己能做的就行了。
<slucx> 登录imagebin的时候firefox就会建议 get me out of here
<slucx> 有玩lua的没？
<onlylove> eexp: 你要买那个刀架么
<eexp> 不
<jiero> onlylove eexp 突然想到如果有僵尸，现在的人脸识别技术+机器人射击就够了~ 是不是
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 恢复删除文件遇到的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464918 我想恢复一个home目录(/dev/sda6)下用rm删除的文件，装了extundelete 1、终端umount /dev/sda6提示busy，用fuser -km /dev/sda 无效。看网上的指南似乎没有人碰到这个问题啊！怎么回事？ 2、启动直接进入命令行，可以umoun
<onlylove> jiero: 傻
<jiero> onlylove:  其实没意思，算了
<jiero> onlylove: 我想吃米粉了 。 没钱了。
<jiero> onlylove: 算了。
<onlylove> jiero: 别看我，我没钱
<jiero> onlylove:  我现在不知道自己能把未来投资到哪里去
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-37-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 22 21:30:01 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.3p242 (2014-09-19 revision 47630) [i686-linux] 
<O0XX> imadper|cs169: 等下去吃subway?
<jiero> ....
 * jiero 疯了
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 昂.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问怎么解决startx重启后用户名密码不正确的问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464919 本人很新手一只，昨晚在虚拟机上学着用UBUNTU做FTP服务器，结果经常被提示没有权限，但我实在还不习惯终端命令操作的方法。然后去网上搜了个方法。 当我终端sudo -i，然后start
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: go?
<O0XX> iMadper|cs169: .
<macint0sh> ...
<O0XX> imadper|cs169: 翻墙的挂了？
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 昂
<O0XX> iMadper|cs169: 看看服务器去
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 登不上去
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 我什么外网访问都困难
<O0XX> iMadper|cs169: 服务器挂了？
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 是
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 坡国的能访问
<O0XX> imadper|cs169: ...
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 能ping通啊
<O0XX> iMadper|cs169: ssh上的去么？
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 上不去
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 来帮付款?
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 我的卡ebay不能添加
<O0XX> iMadper|cs169: i可以
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: We're sorry, but that credit card can't be linked to additional PayPal accounts. Please link a different credit card.
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: nnnd
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 被gfw了/
<O0XX> iMadper|cs169: 我这边貌似有可以了
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 我也好了
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 又是网络故障? 这货是日本的运营商来的吧???!!
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 天天故障? 日本人民也真是水深火热啊
<O0XX> iMadper|cs169: 天天小故障
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 不过倒是真快... 配置给的也足
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 来来来, 来付款
<O0XX> iMadper|cs169: 我那张卡没带啊...看不到cvv...
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: . 好伐
<O0XX> imadper|cs169: 晚上给你付吧...
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 昂.
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 那就你帮我下单好了
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 到时候告诉我多少钱, 我支付宝你
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-DELL-INSPIRON-15-7000-7537-i7-4500U-8GB-1TB-1080P-WEBCAM-BACKLIT-BT-W8-/181521660121?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item2a4388b8d9
<^k^> iMadper|cs169: ⇪ Brand New Dell Inspiron 15 7000 7537 i7 4500U 8GB 1TB 1080p Webcam Backlit BT W8 | eBay
<O0XX> iMadper|cs169: .
<qiao> iMadper|cs169: 壕要买本本了 ？！！！
<O0XX> iMadper|cs169: 等我看看能不能搞个虚拟卡去
<iMadper|cs169> qiao: 昂.
<iMadper|cs169> qiao: 给妹子
<qiao> iMadper|cs169: 壕～
<O0XX> iMadper|cs169: 不记得号了，回去给你查查
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 昂.
<O0XX> iMadper|cs169: 倒也不是被封了，就是不稳定
<O0XX> iMadper|cs169: 难怪这么便宜
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 昂...
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 当server是不行了, 用来翻墙倒是凑合
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2mseIA5BTAABL15iHdkkAALrCwCPztkAAEvv746.jpg 当学生会主席真不容易啊
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 要不我们弄个图床吧
<O0XX> iMadper|cs169: ...
<O0XX> iMadper|cs169: 图床...
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: imagebin总是报被攻击
<imtxc> iMadper|cs169: O0XX 乃们咋用 mobile org 的
<iMadper|cs169> imtxc: 不用.
<iMadper|cs169> imtxc: 太tm难用了吧
<O0XX> imtxc: 不用too
<imtxc> iMadper|cs169: 安卓上的还好
<iMadper|cs169> imtxc: org-mode是好东西, mobile org简直就是垃圾
<iMadper|cs169> imtxc: 哦.
 * O0XX org-mode也不会用的飘过
<imtxc> O0XX: 辣你不 remove  了  emacs
<iMadper|cs169> 不过我也没啥需要记录的东西.
<iMadper|cs169> 最多就是直接从邮件添加事件到org-mode
<roylez> 用mac的有升级 Yosemite 的么？
<O0XX> iMadper|cs169: 去坡国也搭一个吧
<O0XX> iMadper|cs169: 现在这个没办法用了...
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 昂.
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 一会儿的
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 我先编译一个包
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 请教高手 DELL 服务器 T620 安装ubuntu 14.04 LTS桌面版 后打开文件及终端等都非常慢，为什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464920 对linux 不熟悉，所以找人装了ubuntu 14.04 LTS桌面版， 发现打开文件及终端等都非常慢，为什么？硬件通过IDRAC已经检测过，都是好的。是不是系统
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 还是raw.
<iMadper|cs169> Raw
<O0XX> iMadper|cs169: 最好服务器端能做个分布式的...
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 恩...
<nno0> 公网ip从外边无法ping通，但内网可以ping，是怎么回事呢
<sasa> firewall
<iMadper|cs169> nno0: nat...
<iMadper|cs169> nno0: 你的公网ip是出口还是啥?
<nno0> 另外有个windows 3389的远程端口可以正常使用，但是80没法转到内网，所以我就ping，结果ping也不行
<nno0> 就是公司有个路由器，想从外部直接访问花生壳过来
<nno0> 内网有个机子做httpd
<iMadper|cs169> nno0: 哦, 那是防火墙的问题.
<nno0> 路由器防火墙么
<iMadper|cs169> nno0: nat的防火墙也有可能.
<nno0> 内网的机子访问路由公网IP可以正常登录网站，但是外网访问不了
<nno0> 转发也是正常的。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求大神解惑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464924 我是刻录的DVD光盘安装的14.04，安装完成后提示登陆，帐号填写完，密码填写完，就提示登陆错误，重新安装还是这样的问题！过一会提示就变成图上的样子了，因为第一次接触这个，安装过程就只有网络选择最后手
<iMadper|cs169> happyaron: 小dd, git管理的deb包源码, 用git的哪个命令打包啊? 如果不想直接用debuild的话  cc  wzssyqa_
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手请教个关于普通用户获得ROOT权限的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464925 本人新收菜鸟，最近准备通过做一个FTP服务器来一步步了解UBUNTU LINUX。装的是桌面版（毕竟这对我这种新手比较友好）。 于是问题来了，由于习惯了图形界面操作，但安装系统是创建的
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • E2-1800核芯显卡HD7340在ubuntu14.04上成功启用高清硬解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464926 华硕X53B笔记本，apu平台， E2 －1800，很早的apu，性能很差，看高清根本看不成，视频一卡一卡的，想看高清视频的话只有显卡硬解了，后来经过一番学习，终于成功硬解了，CPU占用
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • archlinux gnome 3.14 杀到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464927 激动，wayland真的很流畅。 比X11模式流畅很多，动画终于开始顺滑了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ttand — 2014-10-17 15:03
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  15:16
<alvin_rxg> 点点点. 09:27
<hoxily> jusss: PING
<jusss> hoxily: pong
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 14.10正式版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464930 就知道十月份，快到下旬了，到底哪天出来？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tang.zhe — 2014-10-17 15:33
<Dolfly> hi
<Dolfly> 有人在么？
<^k^> Dolfly:点点点.  15:41
<^k^> Dolfly:点点点.  15:41
<Dolfly> ubuntu
<Dolfly> ubuntu下安装docker
<Dolfly> 出现如下问题
<wzssyqa_> 我了个去，真受不了Yosemite的配色啊
<wzssyqa_> dock的跳跃也没有了
<freeflying> wzssyqa_: 为啥我还没收到推送呢
<wzssyqa_> freeflying: 没有推送，但是打开app store，banner上有
<wzssyqa_> freeflying: 反了这帮家伙了啊
<freeflying> wzssyqa_: 啥
<wzssyqa_> freeflying: 我说教主死了，反了那帮家伙了，胡来啊
<freeflying> wzssyqa_: 可以去尝试handover了，电脑上打电话和发短信
<wzssyqa_> freeflying: 没有ios8
<freeflying> wzssyqa_: 我家里得都是了
<wzssyqa_> fr
<wzssyqa_> freeflying: 壕蜀黍
<wzssyqa_> freeflying: 发短信是个挺好的功能，接电话感觉需求不大呢
<freeflying> wzssyqa_: 接电话也不错
<freeflying> wzssyqa_: 拿着ipad看书时，有电话进来直接就可以接了
<wzssyqa_> freeflying: 不怕被媳妇先接了？
<freeflying> wzssyqa_: 这个周末北京好多会啊
<wzssyqa_> freeflying: 你要去哪个么？
<freeflying> wzssyqa_: 无所谓啊，又美秘密的
<freeflying> wzssyqa_: 明晚才回北京呢
<wzssyqa_> freeflying: 我准备去北航那里
<wzssyqa_> freeflying: 又出去耍了？
<freeflying> wzssyqa_: open suse summit?
<wzssyqa_> freeflying: 嗯
<freeflying> wzssyqa_: 出差啊，C社得出去才是耍呢
<wzssyqa_> freeflying: 回了C了？
<freeflying> wzssyqa_: 我是说C社得人出去才是耍呢
<freeflying> 我们出差都是干活
<wzssyqa_> freeflying: de/dei
<wzssyqa_> freeflying: 原来那个自动调整窗口大小的按钮－绿色那个，也变成全屏了
<wzssyqa_> freeflying: 全屏按钮没有了。dock 也不会跳了
<wzssyqa_> freeflying: 搞了个mate7
<freeflying> wzssyqa_: 那个早不就是全屏了嘛
<freeflying> wzssyqa_: 壕啊，mate7好赞
<wzssyqa_> freeflying: 不是啊，
<wzssyqa_> freeflying: 全屏上个版本在窗口右上角一个单独按钮。现在是那三个按钮中的一个
<gebjgd> freeflying, 鄙視
<gebjgd> freeflying, 又在炫你的mac
<wzssyqa_> gebjgd: 何止炫耀mac，
<freeflying> gebjgd: 不是我在炫啊，是 wzssyqa_
<wzssyqa_> 好多习惯了的动态效果也没有了
<gebjgd> wzssyqa_, freeflying 簡直無視我們Linux桌面用戶的感受
<freeflying> gebjgd: 我其实是ubuntu+苹果主题的
<gebjgd> freeflying, .......
<gebjgd> freeflying, wzssyqa_ 我看到啊當去拿了一頂綠帽子
<gebjgd> freeflying, wzssyqa_ 從suse哪裏
<gebjgd> freeflying, wzssyqa_ 特意
<freeflying> wzssyqa_: app store下载哪里能看到进度？
<wzssyqa_> freeflying: lanchpad里能看
<freeflying> gebjgd: 你也去plumber了啊
<gebjgd> freeflying, LinuxCon
<wzssyqa_> freeflying: 下载开始了以后，lanchpad那里就显示进度了
<gebjgd> freeflying, 13-15日
<freeflying> wzssyqa_: 看到了
<freeflying> gebjgd: 嗯，好多人去了啊
<gebjgd> freeflying, 我就是去看看
<gebjgd> freeflying, 認識認識人
<freeflying> gebjgd: 那是码农找工作的平台啊
<gebjgd> freeflying, 特意踹了Linus一腳  跟他說對不起  請問你是jobs麼
<freeflying> lol
<TreeTop> 今天有特殊活动？
<gebjgd> TreeTop, LinuxCon Europa
<TreeTop> 在德国，好远
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 遠什麼  一幫美國人過來
<TreeTop> 在肚塞 :)
<freeflying> wzssyqa_: 电信下载太慢了
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 認識到2個美籍華人
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 1個臺灣人
<TreeTop> 刚交完各种税，已经买不起飞机票了 :S
<freeflying> wzssyqa_: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3838272212
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 傻公司掏錢
<freeflying> wzssyqa_: 看我这网速的下载慢到爆
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 公司没有赞助我们去参加这个活动 T_T
<alvin_rxg> 28Mbps 还慢啊…
<wzssyqa_> freeflying: 似乎水果的东西下载就是慢
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 不問下 怎麼知道
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 小公司？
<wzssyqa_> freeflying: 鄙视
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 人事处说只能报销培训的费用，这种展会要经理证明业务需要。。。
<wzssyqa_> freeflying: 那网速也说慢
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 唉 可憐的娃
<alvin_rxg> 早跟他们说要换网卡了 http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3838275288
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 新员工没地位 :(
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 我也是新員工
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 分公司
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 大點的公司就有錢
<freeflying> gebjgd: 又换啥公司去了啊
<TreeTop> gebjgd:  你们公司感觉挺好， 愿意投资员工参加这些活动
<gebjgd> freeflying, 什麼又
<gebjgd> freeflying, 就剛跳了 不到5個月
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 所以你要去大點的公司啊
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 以前的老公司也不行
<TreeTop> gebjgd:  我们公司只给新员工报销跟业务有直接帮助的， 得混到下一级才能随便去各种技术会议
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 我們一年每個人有3000歐的培訓費
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 無所謂新老
<jiero> 谁没在VIP.com 唯品汇注册过？帮我买个移动电源？
<alvin_rxg> Title: 唯品会（原Vipshop.com）特卖会：一家专门做特卖的网站_确保正品_确保低价_货到付款 (@ vip.com *FROM* VIP.com)
<TreeTop> gebjgd:  3000€差不多哦， 但是非得用在各种直接技能的培训上 :(
<alvin_rxg> TreeTop: 培训泡妞技能的也算。老板天天担心你天天想着泡妞不认真工作
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 但是我看他们对技术专家和经理们好大方，什么会议都给提供报销， 还得接着混啊
<jusss> wzssyqa_: osx跟以前不一样了？
<wzssyqa_> jusss: 丑得一逼
<yunfan> gebjgd: 老外用 craglist的多么
<TreeTop> alvin_rxg:  哈哈， 公司有个西班牙语培训，学这个去泡拉丁妞 XD
<yunfan> TreeTop: 可惜你短
<gebjgd> yunfan, 沒聽說過
<TreeTop> yunfan:  8======D   ->  {()}
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那德国人用什么交易二手？
<gebjgd> yunfan, ebay
<yunfan> TreeTop: 这是事实  跟拉丁人比
<alvin_rxg> ebay 小广告
<yunfan> gebjgd: 德国人有类似豆瓣这种服务么 比如收藏你的音乐列表 电影列表这种
<TreeTop> yunfan:  现实太残酷啦，唉
<yunfan> TreeTop: 没关系啊  科学家说长度根本不需要那么长啊
<gebjgd> yunfan, 沒用過豆瓣
<yunfan> TreeTop: 5cm就够了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 真的假的 ？
<gebjgd> yunfan, 真的
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 本地的应该有，不过流行的都是 lastfm spotify 之类的
<gebjgd> yunfan, 那個有什麼用
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 那有地址么 我想看看老外的此类服务是怎么提供的
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  对了，我都不知道你工作了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我用豆瓣主要就用他那些豆列推荐找东西
<yunfan> gebjgd: 感觉这个很靠谱 而且看起来跟craglist构成竞争关系
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: spotify ？
<TreeTop> 音乐sporify和deezer挺流行的,  criaglist 在法国有个 leboncoin
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 只是音乐吧  电影和书呢
<yunfan> 而且推广下  美食为何不能也用豆瓣这种形式呢
<gebjgd> yunfan, google play
<gebjgd> yunfan, facebook twitter
<yunfan> gebjgd: 看来我可以copy个豆瓣给老外用
<gebjgd> yunfan, 另外很多都是通過電視廣告來推廣新的電影
<yunfan> 贵国也可以搞输出了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 輸出什麼？
<gebjgd> yunfan, 內容還是非天朝的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 输出创新啊
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你只不過輸出了一個平臺而已  而且未必有人會用
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Debian8已经使用upstart了，我想开始启动文字界面，应该怎么改？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464931 网上查不到这方面的资料啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 clsilent — 2014-10-17 16:32
<yunfan> gebjgd: 是一种形式吧  豆瓣有个澳洲的copy
<yunfan> gebjgd: 县做了再说呗 我又没牛逼哄哄说要改编世界
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu怎么控制主板的上的风扇？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464932 有没有这个软件的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 smallcsduck — 2014-10-17 16:36
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 你肉身托管在哪个地方?
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 地球
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 国家呢？
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 德国
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 额 又是德国
<alvin_rxg> 对不起，让你失望了
<yunfan> 是啊 太不争气
<yunfan> 为毛不去圣多美与普林西比？
<alvin_rxg> 对啊，梵蒂冈之类的
<yunfan> 梵蒂冈名字太短 不好
<alvin_rxg> 土耳其，匈牙利，乌克兰，白俄罗斯，波兰，芬兰，挪威
<yunfan> 巴布亚新几内亚 这个名字多好
<alvin_rxg> 露西亚，这名字多美丽
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 下载adobe flash player http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464933 今天想下载个adobe flash player,点击下载后出现一个窗口，要选择应用程序，我记得以前下载东西默认是选择ubuntu软件中心，但是这次却没有默认选项，我想问问大家该怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ryt — 2014-10-17 16
<^k^>  ─> :39
<gebjgd> yunfan, 德國是個適合屌絲來的地方
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我們都是loser 被祖國人民無情的拋棄了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 但是我没有五万欧元去啊
<yunfan> gebjgd: 而且我英语都不行  如何去学德语呢
<gebjgd> yunfan, 10w軟民幣
<yunfan> gebjgd: 不是吧 那个德国创业移民要5w欧元呢
<gebjgd> yunfan, 創業移民不知道
<yunfan> gebjgd: 要是10w包过 我就攒一年就来
<gebjgd> yunfan, 10w是留學
<yunfan> gebjgd: 留学没语言要求？ 还有10w是学费吧 生活费咋办
<gebjgd> yunfan, 德國沒有學費
<yunfan> gebjgd: 对外国人也这样？？？
<gebjgd> yunfan, 當然
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你今天才知道？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我查了下 百度知道上说德国读大学要搞个7年  额
<yunfan> http://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=M40KJoFkOMGFd6DgM2eICvPlJeJpJUnYMC7zgCwKadHQmvjv9EsM3dVLsxoWLdduf3twdb8t56t0WA5RFHDzB_
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 去德国留学一年多少钱？_百度知道
<gebjgd> yunfan, 自己打工
<eleveni386> 坛子里面没人了, 都跑到irc上了..
<yunfan> 为了避免外国学生在德国留学期间因经济原因而陷入困境，德国方面要求申请赴德留学的学生在申请签证时提供经济担保证明。目前，德方要求中国留学申请者的自保金最低为6500欧元/年
<yunfan> gebjgd: 一年6.5k 算4年也要 26k 这是欧元  那人民币就是260k了 你忽悠我呢
<yunfan> 2、有大约20多个城市的Studentenwerk(学生公寓)可以给新生提供一个学期的“食宿包干”（Servicepaket），每月交纳200 - 250欧元
<yunfan> 这价格貌似跟住帝都差不多
<gebjgd> yunfan, 自己打工
<gebjgd> yunfan, 自己打工
<gebjgd> yunfan, 自己打工
<gebjgd> yunfan, 自己打工
<yunfan> gebjgd: 哪里有那么多工可打呢
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 大学期间前辈都在打什么工呢？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 不过我觉得主要还是语言问题
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 教授
<gebjgd> yunfan, 當然有
<yunfan> 英语好歹我从小上学就学
<TreeTop> gebjgd:  你来了就能做教授 o.O ?
<TreeTop> gebjgd:  博士毕业后过来的？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 关键是我父母不是有钱人
<yunfan> 我要不打工 那就真没钱了 诶
<yunfan> 只能看下一代了
<yunfan> 一个月给他5k去上学还是可以的
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 中餐館刷碗
<TreeTop> yunfan: 别那么悲观嘛， 银行给学生有贷款的， 这个贷款还款期限还长
<gebjgd> yunfan, 中餐館去刷碗  端盤子
<gebjgd> TreeTop, yunfan 我都幹過
<gebjgd> yunfan, 出國沒有打工經歷 算是出國留學？
<TreeTop> gebjgd:  好辛苦。 这样边工边读， 时间感觉够用么？
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 哈哈
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 我還覺得好輕鬆
<alvin_rxg> 平均每年 5w 的飘过
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 我們這裏有牛人  自己打2份工
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 自己買車
<TreeTop> gebjgd:  看来你学力比我强哦 :)  我经常半夜和同学在实验室做项目 T_T 渣爆了
<TreeTop> gebjgd:  一年内买车也是我的目标啊 :D
<TreeTop> gebjgd:  不过看看存款只够二手 polo 或者308了
<yunfan> TreeTop: 我不敢贷款 我这人比较保守
<yunfan> gebjgd: 问题是你打工的钱够你生活么
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你这就好想有个人在帝都拼死拼活一个月赚3k 最后靠爹妈买了房
<yunfan> gebjgd: 前半段很励志 后半段很残酷 而我恰好是关注残酷面的人
 * O0XX #Germany-cn
<gebjgd> yunfan, 當然夠
<alvin_rxg> “够生活”，400€就够了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你自己打工 你能活的很好
<yunfan> gebjgd: 刷盘子能赚那么多?
<gebjgd> yunfan, 哈哈
<gebjgd> yunfan, 德國跑堂 一個月2700歐
<gebjgd> yunfan, 少繳稅
<alvin_rxg> 对于我这样的吊死，打死我也不刷盘子了。坑爹
<yunfan> gebjgd: 跑堂既然2k7 刷盘肯定最多4/1 要不然老板干嘛冒险雇佣你
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 打死你之前 你會去的
<gebjgd> yunfan, 爲什麼冒險？
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你是學生 你有打工資格
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你不是非法劳工么
<gebjgd> yunfan, 學生有身份
<yunfan> gebjgd: 哦 这样  那你刷盘那时候一个月能赚多少呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 宁愿给德国人干体力活呢！他妈的之前给以餐馆干一天十个小时，才给40块钱
<gebjgd> yunfan, 不記得了  一天50歐
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 德国人的体力活一般是指什么？
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 打扫卫生啊，搬箱子啊，工厂里包装啊
<yunfan> gebjgd: 一天十个小时？ 我还不如找点app开发的兼职呢
<yunfan> 50也不过是500块而已
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 这个一天能多少？
<jusss> yunfan: 我一天现在就60人民币
<yunfan> jusss: 你在贵国嘛
<TreeTop> yunfan: 德国和法国生活费不是很高，一个月有个300-400就够房租，有个200就能吃饱
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 拜托，刚来学习人，一般专业能力也不咋的。不可能去做技术方面的兼职的
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 我是职业程序员 我都工作5年了 大佬 跟你们学生不一样
<yunfan> 而且我也没说要找当地的
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 给德国人打工是限制了八个小时的。北边工作相对低点，最低 7 * 8
<yunfan> 只要支出不高
<freeflying> wzssyqa_: 靠，到现在才下了300多M
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 这么说一个月赚个5-600 就跟国内民工差不多了
<yunfan> 那不知道非法劳工一个月赚多少
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 有没有人借学生身份去打工赚钱的？
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 不到两千
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: “借” …… 想得美
<TreeTop> yunfan:  挺餐馆老板说，黑工一般1300
<TreeTop> yunfan:  学生可以合法工作， 一年460小时在法国
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 打工的时候都得随身带证件的，照片啥的
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 借助
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: ??去借别人的身份
<yunfan> TreeTop: 你怎么知道？
<alvin_rxg> TreeTop: 好惨… 德国是 90 * 8 小时。这两年增加了，忘了加到多少了
<TreeTop> yunfan:  460小时 * 每小时法定最低工资9.67 = 4448 €
<gebjgd> yunfan, 所以有些人都是這麼賺錢 2份工作
<TreeTop> yunfan: 最保守的估计都够学生生活的
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 哦，靠学生身份的当然有啊。可是时间限制了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 一個用學生的打工時間
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你能找两份10小时的工作？
<gebjgd> yunfan, 夠生活了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 錯
<yunfan> 那还学个毛习
<gebjgd> yunfan, 聽着
<gebjgd> yunfan, 另外去找個schichtarbeit
<alvin_rxg> /mode +m gebjgd
<gebjgd> yunfan, 就是工廠裏的
<gebjgd> yunfan, 連續打工8周
<O0XX> iMadper|cs169: 貌似没有换钱...
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你能拿到6000歐
<yunfan> gebjgd: 欧洲其他都好 就是鸟大的地方还要搞个语言不好
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 明天呗?
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你明白了麼
<gebjgd> yunfan, 這樣你可以生活 還可以自己買車開開
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 我多换点儿, 帮你换上
<O0XX> iMadper|cs169: thx
<gebjgd> yunfan, 以前的同學就是這麼幹的
<O0XX> iMadper|cs169: 晚上你上irc不？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 临时工有 6000€？
<O0XX> iMadper|cs169: 我帮你付电脑
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你以爲呢
<yunfan> gebjgd: 工厂为何要你呢
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 然后我们直接两清?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以schichtarbeit 很多都想去
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 好提议.
<O0XX> ...
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你说的是后半夜那个 schicht ？
<gebjgd> yunfan, 就是簡單的工作  流水線
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 貌似我亏一点点, 不过没关系, 我不是斤斤计较的那种人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不一定  早班也有
<O0XX> iMadper|cs169: 我是！
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以你要有車
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 不不不, 你是个很大肚的人
<yunfan> gebjgd: 要是欧洲都讲英语就好了   可惜讲英语的地方又没这么好  像美国
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这儿早班 schicht 也就8块多……
<gebjgd> yunfan, 工廠爲什麼要你  德國公司爲什麼要我 這2個問題都是一樣
<gebjgd> yunfan, 有本事你就能活  沒本事的就混蛋
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 突然觉得 Niedersachsen 好穷
<yunfan> gebjgd: 原来是流水线工人啊 那问题来了 如果没有技术要求 为毛这些公司还开在德国呢 而不made in china?
<yunfan> 如果有技术要求 你如何去达到他那个要求
<gebjgd> yunfan, 包裝
<gebjgd> yunfan, 組裝  簡單的
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我怎麼知道
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那你留学毕业了 怎么申请居留？
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我就是告訴你  你自己打工 你可以活的很好
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你是學生1年1簽證
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: ppa编译速度比我电脑快多了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 问题是我能不能接到活有具体的要求啊  就好像我跟你说 如果你可以当上某个公司的老总 你也可以在帝都维持体面生活  关键是你如何去达成那个第一步
<O0XX> iMadper|cs169: 那肯定的
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 土豪, 你买个s390x吧, 咱当服务器, 平时做点儿小项目玩玩.
<TreeTop> yunfan: 前辈好悲观哦， 欧洲找工作没那么困难啦
<O0XX> iMadper|cs169: 可以，刷你的AE
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 我透支不了那么多啊
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 我才1w的额度
<jusss> iMadper|cs169: 你都有ae卡了，真壕
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 得你这种无线卡才买得起
<gebjgd> yunfan, 靠你自己了
<O0XX> imadper|cs169: 你的额度买这种小东西肯定轻松愉快的
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 不知道多少钱, 找个报价来看看?
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你有能力還怕沒辦法在國外混下去？
<O0XX> iMadper|cs169: 估计也就几十B美刀吧？
<yunfan> TreeTop: 主要是我现在不是学生  我要放弃现在的工作 成本很高
<yunfan> gebjgd: 难说  因为老有压力 比如签证压力  语言压力
<yunfan> gebjgd: 还有没钱 我家里没钱 我全靠自己的  刚到帝都日子也难过得很
<gebjgd> yunfan, 來德國法國的誰不是
<gebjgd> yunfan, 就算去美國的也是一樣的
<gebjgd> yunfan, 都要打工
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我看到许多人父母都可以支持他学费生活费之类的  你不要忽悠我
<TreeTop> yunfan: 这个是，前辈现在的工作应该也挺好的，在这边不一定找到比现有职位更适合的。 有家有业也不容易搬家
<gebjgd> yunfan, 從來沒說過留學是件舒服的事情
<sasa> yunfan: 我想问的是……你一天花8小时工作，什么时间学习听课…… cc gebjgd
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你父母能做到麼
<yunfan> 我公司两个同事都是家里给了几十万去美国的
<TreeTop> yunfan: 美国绝对是留学最贵的地方， 除了英国以外，那个是特例
<yunfan> TreeTop: 其实也不是如此 主要是他不一定保证你能留下来 如果保证我能留下来 像17，18世纪欧洲人去美国当契约白奴那样也行
<gebjgd> sasa, 週末給中餐館打工
<TreeTop> yunfan: 那地方两年的学费相当于欧洲留学五年的开销
<yunfan> 我情愿为了自由 花个5-10年给人做低级工作
<yunfan> 换个身份
<gebjgd> sasa, 我說的都是在假期打工的
<O0XX> yunfan: 几十万刀?
<gebjgd> sasa, 何況你不可能天天8個小時的課
<TreeTop> yunfan: 没有地方能“ 保证 ”留下来
<iMadper|cs169> yunfan: 直接移民希腊啊
<gebjgd> sasa, 自己選課
<iMadper|cs169> yunfan: 或者匈牙利
<gebjgd> sasa, 國外的大學不是像天朝
<yunfan> OO_after: 人民币
<iMadper|cs169> yunfan: 都不贵.
<gebjgd> TreeTop, +1
<yunfan> iMadper|cs169: 那更是坑 如果匈牙利 希腊都是讲英语的 可以考虑
<yunfan> 尼玛花个几年时间适应那语言 结果又没用了
<iMadper|cs169> yunfan: 希腊买套房就能移民了, 然后你现在的工作足够你在那边当富人了
<iMadper|cs169> yunfan: 反正你也是remote
<O0XX> yunfan: remote最happyLe
<yunfan> iMadper|cs169: 瞎扯呢 人民币汇率不行  我现在的收入还不如人家打黑工的
<iMadper|cs169> yunfan: remote最happy了
<iMadper|cs169> yunfan: 希腊物价很低的
 * iMadper|cs169 良心复制, 还负责修改了拼音
<TreeTop> yunfan:  如果我理解的话， 前辈的意思是想换个工作或者工作环境， 又不确定找到的新工作会让自己更舒服。 面对这个风险， 犹豫不决。
 * O0XX 自由战士
<yunfan> TreeTop: 我这么跟你说吧 我没退路
<yunfan> TreeTop: 如果我花了5年 也没搞定身份留下来 那我之前还放弃那么多
<yunfan> 真的就不知道回来做什么了
<iMadper|cs169> yunfan: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2960278526
<^k^> iMadper|cs169: ⇪ 希腊的消费水平和中国二三线城市差不多_希腊吧_百度贴吧
<O0XX> yunfan: 布达佩斯，真心便宜
<yunfan> iMadper|cs169:除非他们讲英语 否则我不考虑 或者他房子几千块就能拿下
<TreeTop> yunfan:  目前看软件行业就业还是不错的， 五年后不确定但是变化应该不太大。 找个感兴趣的题目深造一下，加上你之前的工作经验， 找工作还是挺有优势的。
<jusss> O0XX: budapest,是这么拼的吗
 * O0XX 说的我都想去追求自由了...
<O0XX> jusss: 是，buda + pest...
<O0XX> jusss: 佛和害虫
<TreeTop> yunfan: 我们公司2年新招了600人，周围还有很多初创企业，我觉得这边IT行业就业整体不错。
<jusss> O0XX: 那是buda那座城市漂亮，还是pest那座呢？
<TreeTop> yunfan:  我觉得前辈考虑一下留在帝都五年内的发展， 和在这边五年内的发展， 哪个更好留在哪里
<jusss> 同一种工具在不同的地方，用途都不一样，很神奇
<O0XX> jusss: 一个老，一个心
<O0XX> jusss: 新
<TreeTop> yunfan:  不用特别纠结非得出国啥的
<yunfan> TreeTop: 你在哪里？
<yunfan> 我已经不在帝都一年多了  不过发钱的机构在帝都
<TreeTop> yunfan: 在南法
<jusss> yunfan: 那你现在remote一月多少人民币
<yunfan> TreeTop: 法兰西斯坦？
<yunfan> jusss: 16k税前
<O0XX> yunfan: 交哪的税？
<yunfan> O0XX: 代扣嘛 fuck
<O0XX> yunfan: 那就是给帝都咯？
<TreeTop> yunfan:  我这个省阿人比较少， 物价太高 :S
<TreeTop> yunfan: 巴黎确实已经沦陷为巴黎斯坦堡 XD
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Debian8A卡显示不正常，安装fglrx，不能进图形界面，安装firmware之后就可以了，firmware这么强了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464934 gnome运行很完美啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 clsilent — 2014-10-17 17:29
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你有出國的想法？
<TreeTop> yunfan:  最近国内IT业发展这么快， 为啥不继续在国内呢？
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 你算是幸運了  我上次在網上認識一個在法國波爾多的 回國了
<jusss> gebjgd: pudge?
<jusss> 他不是去澳洲了吗
<gebjgd> jusss, 他已經去澳大利亞了 人家老婆在
<gebjgd> jusss, 在法國的中國人很多
<jusss> gebjgd: 有钱的中国人在哪都很多
<gebjgd> jusss, 有錢的中國人不來歐洲
<gebjgd> jusss, 移民政策不夠好
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 我听说德国对技术移民在西欧算很开放的， 前辈有长期留在那里的打算么？
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 已經移民了
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 看来德国生活很不错啊 :D
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 看運氣
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 喂喂喂!
<O0XX> iMadper|cs169: ?
 * sasa 想挠桌子！求换工作！
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX: 我打印了一张华盛顿地铁图
<O0XX> imadper|cs169: 然后呢？
<iMadper|cs169> O0XX:
<iMadper|cs169> http://image.baidu.com/i?ct=503316480&z=0&tn=baiduimagedetail&ipn=d&word=%E5%8D%8E%E7%9B%9B%E9%A1%BF%20%E5%9C%B0%E9%93%81%E5%9B%BE&step_word=&pn=11&spn=0&di=102015060510&rn=1&is=&istype=&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&in=18663&cl=2&lm=-1&st=&cs=638180744%2C2218779059&os=3537405895%2C1000816214&adpicid=0&ln=1982&fr=ala1&fmq=1413539170878_R&ic=&s=&se=&sme=0&tab=&width=&height=&face=&ist=&jit=&cg=&objurl=http%3A%2F%2Fworld.people.com.cn%2Fmediafile%2F200605%2F31%2FF
<^k^> iMadper|cs169: ⇪ 华盛顿 地铁图的搜索结果_百度图片搜索
<yunfan> TreeTop: 你去法国做什么
<yunfan> gebjgd: 向往自由和私有土地 你知道我是个survivalism 没有土地不靠谱
<yunfan> gebjgd: 而且我兴趣比较小众 在贵国总是负能量 不好
<gebjgd> yunfan, 那就留學吧
<yunfan> gebjgd: 去国外 只要能维生 我就觉得很快活了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 以你的工作經歷找份工作不難
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你多大？
<wzssyqa_> yunfan: 难道你粉元首？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 27 我说了嘛  欧洲不讲英语 很坑爹
<yunfan> wzssyqa_: 以前粉过 现在不可能吧
<gebjgd> yunfan, 草 才27
<yunfan> gebjgd: 还没炮友 不小了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我告訴你 這邊30才出來的都有
<TreeTop> yunfan:  读书， 然后工作。
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你這算什麼
<adam8157_phone> 大家乖
<TreeTop> yunfan:  很多IT公司工作语言是英语的
<TreeTop> yunfan: 不会当地语言主要日常生活不方便，买菜，找人修理之类的
<jiero> adam8157_phone: 在美国的壕
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那是别人 人家混不下去还可以回去 我要混不下去 就真回不了头了
<TreeTop> yunfan: 你的工作经验在这边找工作不难的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 所以我说讲英语的好点  至少找个it公司混混
<alvin_rxg> 草 才27
<adam8157_phone> 罗姐我这周在德国
<yunfan> TreeTop: 没必要 要去就去讲英语的地方 要不然你公司为了跟你说话讲英语  自己私下说当地语言  这就有隔阂了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你會控制編程麼
<gebjgd> yunfan, sps
<gebjgd> yunfan, 什麼的
<TreeTop> yunfan:  怎么就会不了头呢？ 还没过30呢，也不老， 还有经验
<jiero> adam8157_phone: 当妈妈。
<gebjgd> yunfan, 歐洲做純軟的不多
<jiero> adam8157_phone: 留在欧洲吧
<yunfan> TreeTop: 对了 最关键是法国没前途 我看欧洲只有德国跟北欧那几个国家有点前途
<yunfan> gebjgd: 没听说过呢
<gebjgd> yunfan, .....
<adam8157_phone> gebjgd肉身萌萌的，和“德国佬”这三个字不挨着
<jiero> yunfan: 法国教育很差，所以你去应该有前途
<jiero> adam8157_phone: 照片！
<yunfan> 其实我觉得马来西亚印尼泰国会比较有前途
<yunfan> 但是现在去又很冒险
<adam8157_phone> 没照。。。
<yunfan> 也很纠结
<jiero> adam8157_phone: 画出来！
<yunfan> 这些国家地处热带海域 将来肯定会有很大的前途的
<adam8157_phone> linus肚子比hamo还大得多
<TreeTop> yunfan: 前途看你的职业规划咯， 北欧福利好， 德国移民政策好,  选择这么多， 反正我觉得你完全没必要悲观， 27岁就有5年工作经验，多好
<jiero> adam8157_phone: 动手揉了吗？
<adam8157_phone> 德国移民政策好？
<jiero> yunfan: 就是，我也27了，连一年工作经验都没有
<TreeTop> adam8157_phone: 再西欧就算好的啦 :S
<yunfan> jiero: 你他妈富二代一个 当然无所谓了
<alvin_rxg> 就是，我也27了，连一年工作经验都没有
<jiero> yunfan: 二代毛
<yunfan> adam8157_phone: 德国创业移民 很宽松  我都曾经研究过
<yunfan> 后来想想德语 还是算了
<adam8157_phone> 德国真不错，就是德语真费劲。。
<jiero> adam8157_phone: 去北外找个女生教你
<adam8157_phone> o_O
<yunfan> 也对 德语要学几年才能日常生活 ? gebjgd ?
<jiero> yunfan: 感觉就和英文一样，突击6个月足够
<gebjgd> yunfan, 呵呵 看你的進度
<gebjgd> yunfan, 語言不是學的  是用出來的
<gebjgd> adam8157_phone, 擦
<adam8157_phone> 白白胖胖萌萌哒
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那有在线聊天室么 我感觉语音要比书面进度好
<TreeTop> yunfan: 我们公司在德国慕尼黑旁边Erding那里有个数据中心正在招人， 英语就好，如果你要联系，我可以帮你投个CV
<gebjgd> adam8157_phone, 小心你去阿姆被人打劫
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我都是學語言的時候 和當地人聊天
<sasa> yunfan: 这世上有种人叫摩门教徒
<yunfan> TreeTop: 我数学一般 等我在家学cs一年 然后帮我投
<jiero> adam8157_phone:  抱歉我说错了，你应该这两天和几个德国本地MM日夜呆在一起。
<yunfan> sasa: 魔门教徒跟我有毛关系
<adam8157_phone> 我会上网，有人招我么？
<gebjgd> adam8157_phone, 我那個叫做虛胖
<gebjgd> adam8157_phone, ......
<jiero> adam8157_phone:  不要看手机了，周围都是人，说话交流
<yunfan> TreeTop: 其实你不如帮我找个低技术要求的 这样我可以有时间去练习语言
<jiero> yunfan: 你觉得哪种有时间练习语言？
<adam8157_phone> 住商务间，每天都有个金发美女过来送巧克力问满不满意
<yunfan> jiero: 运维
<gebjgd> adam8157_phone, 戴戒指了麼
<TreeTop> yunfan: 我觉得数据中心对数学什么的要求不是特别高啦
<yunfan> jiero: 你没发现 onlylove每天最闲么
<sasa> yunfan: 摩门教学外国语言的方式学的很快
<jiero> adam8157_phone:  对她说，跳到我碗里来
<jiero> yunfan: 我也觉得。
<yunfan> TreeTop: 我之前看错了 以为你说数据研究
<TreeTop> yunfan: 数据研究在南法。。。 你觉得没前途的地方
<yunfan> TreeTop: 数据中心貌似也是找运维吧  如果可以的话 我想试试 薪资没啥要求 比现在低都可以 只要够生活
<sasa> yunfan: 我现在是测试好么，每天写c#
<gebjgd> sasa, 高級程序員啊
<yunfan> TreeTop: 你不是说在慕尼黑么
<sasa> yunfan: 还有，求别看不起sa
<yunfan> sasa: 不会吧 摩门教有这sideeffects?
<TreeTop> 5年工作经验一般每年45k呢
<gebjgd> yunfan, 工資不能太低
<sasa> gebjgd: 高级毛
<gebjgd> yunfan, 否則你拿不到工作簽證
<yunfan> sasa: 我哪里有看不起sa 我只是说你闲 我也很闲 我比这里许多人闲 不代表我比他们低级嘛
<yunfan> gebjgd: 原来如此 那要多少才可以有工作签证？
<sasa> yunfan: 你可以参考下他们学语言的方式
<TreeTop> yunfan: 你有5你那经验，可以开口要45k, 这是平均的
<yunfan> TreeTop: 但我是5年程序员 并非sa啊
<adam8157_phone> 45k每个月4k，生活艰难吧？ 在德国
<O0XX> adam8157_phone: 住商务间？
<jiero> adam8157_phone: 怎么会。。
<O0XX> adam8157_phone: 你自己升的？
<yunfan> adam8157_phone: 不低吧 单位是欧元啊
<TreeTop> 试试运气嘛， 反正面试的机票，旅店都是报销的
<sasa> yunfan: 我没有闲，我只是不爱干活
<adam8157_phone> 是，公司给定的商务间，挺一般，不是套房
<jiero> adam8157_phone:  45K 的收入相当于美国  $80K 的级别？
<yunfan> sasa: 相对的  你还是愿意干活的
<adam8157_phone> 比其它房间大，服务也好些
<yunfan> adam8157_phone: 一个月4k欧元 应该很爽了吧  我都不敢要这么多  额
<yunfan> 毕竟你也要考虑给资本家带来了多少价值
<gebjgd> adam8157_phone, 不艱難
<sasa> yunfan: 其实我觉得最清闲的是IT
<gebjgd> yunfan, 交稅後估計2000歐元
<yunfan> sasa: 告诉你个咪咪 开发是很清闲的
<jiero> yunfan: 你自己都是资本家
<adam8157_phone> 就说是欧元，我觉得低
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我出去散步 回来扯
<adam8157_phone> 一月两千欧能行？
<gebjgd> adam8157_phone, 你是土豪
<jiero> adam8157_phone: 确实低。如果是 AUD， 45K 绝对是下等收入，等同于销售
<gebjgd> adam8157_phone, 一月3w軟民幣的人
<jiero> gebjgd:  adam8157_phone 已经是一月3W了
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 德国税率多少？
<adam8157_phone> 啥啊啥啊？
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 分等級
<adam8157_phone> 19%的增值税。。。
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 40%稅
<TreeTop> 就45k这个级别？
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 确实很多 o.O
<sasa> 又开始lag了
<sasa> test
<^k^> sasa:点点点.  18:08
<jiero> 我哥在硅谷好像第二年就是 $120K
<tryit> adam8157_phone, 用kgdb调试是不是得2根串口线？
<adam8157_phone> 我自己零根，LOL
<tryit> adam8157_phone, ……
<tryit> adam8157_phone, 开发板，不是qemu
<adam8157_phone> 你可以一根kGDB，终端走ssh
<tryit> adam8157_phone, 对头，高手……
<adam8157_phone> 这就高手了？你。。。
<tryit> adam8157_phone, 不是，之前怎么都没想到
<adam8157_phone> 。。。
<tryit> adam8157_phone, 差点40RMB再买根串口线
<adam8157_phone> 终端ssh/telnet，kgdb走网络也可以
<adam8157_phone> lunch time
<roylez_> freeflying: 。
<freeflying> roylez: 简历发来没
<roylez> freeflying: 你看吧
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim的taglist只能显示文件名，其它如函数以及变量名没法显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464937 let Tlist_Ctags_Cmd=“/usr/bin/ctags"我也加了 ctags能够实现函数间跳转 taglist仅仅能显示文件名 vim版本是7.4 顺便问下：ubuntu自带的vim是vim-tiny，我用命令装了vim-gnome的，这样在terminal
<^k^>  ─> 中键入vim是调用那个啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 supernow — 2014-10-17 18:40
<leeeee> ..
<leeeee> 没人一刚
<leeeee> 跑
<jusss> leeeee: 没人
<jusss> 土豪都开始讨论去移民哪个国家了，我这还拿着第一个月800第二个月1200的工资，我就擦擦擦了
<jiero> leeeee:  噢。是你
<jiero> leeeee: 我就是纠结的另一端
<jiero> 原来蛋白粉比牛奶便宜
<jusss> roylez: 我昨晚做梦，写黑客代码被抓了，还要送我上法庭，不过最后无罪了
<jusss> roylez: 醒来后吓我一大跳
<yunfan> gebjgd: 一个月2k欧 租房和吃饭花了1k差不多吧 剩下的还有1k可以花 不是挺好的
<yunfan> 其实天朝是间接税制 所以你以为税率低 额
 * iLucky 求推荐手机
<yunfan> iLucky: 等联发科的全网通芯片明年上市吧
<roylez> yunfan: 全民都惦记海外购物，还说税少
<yunfan> roylez: 不是 那个是关税和过路费 我就说即使国内消费 税也不少 天朝这个增值税计算很有问题
<yunfan> roylez: 而且流转一次收一次 本质上是反商业的
<roylez> yunfan: 有消费税还收增值税，不是自己的房产还收房产税
<yunfan> roylez: 天朝就是各方面都不现代化 你说他不自由吧 未成年抽烟喝酒都没事 电瓶车也可以随便跑 房子也没有地税
<yunfan> 这其实是各方面制度还处于古代阶段
<yunfan> 现代国家强调人与国家政权的强相互作用
<yunfan> 像你有拥有土地的自由 那就得付地税  还得按照规划来开发 等等
<yunfan> roylez: 所以天朝无法无天的人也挺自由的 就是好景不长
<roylez> yunfan: 好天真...
<roylez> yunfan: 你以为上面都是没脑子的
<roylez> yunfan: 所有的这些设计都是为了从你身上多刮点，合理不合理，没人管
<jiero> yunfan:  必须直销税才少的意思？
<yunfan> roylez: 那是具体的原因 但是总的来说天朝确实就是古代架构的问题
 * jiero 一直以为商业多重的目的就是一层剥掉一层皮，所以才能养活那么多实际不做啥事的人
<yunfan> roylez: 而且话又说回来 统计阶级也不是铁板一块 你不要以为他们有个统一规划要怎样怎样
<yunfan> 有的人得利  还有的人吃亏呢
<roylez> yunfan: 现在这里是长老制，大禹治水之前的那种，禅让，世袭，就这个
<jiero> yunfan: 只要大家共同贫穷就好了
<yunfan> jiero: 这是市场的作用 我也是这样想的  现在从事具体生产的人太少了
<yunfan> roylez: 我知道是这样 但是长老们也并非一团和气的啊  要不然西红柿怎么会垮呢 你以为影帝就不搞钱？
<yunfan> roylez: 祝总理不也有子女弄了个中字头公司当领导
<roylez> yunfan: 谁告诉你他们一团和气了。他们显然各捞个的啊
<gebjgd> yunfan, 呵呵  看你的支出了
<jiero> 信息都不敢公开的哈。全是图片的
<yunfan> roylez: 所以他们也有利益冲突的时候嘛 你刚才说的 他们都想刮你 但是两个人都想刮你 不代表真的从你身上刮了两个人的总和 也有可能是一个人斗倒了另外一个人 从而垄断刮你的权力而已
<yunfan> gebjgd: 怎么讲
<yunfan> gebjgd: 能买地不
<yunfan> gebjgd: 住房就一个单身的 有空调冰箱热水器洗衣机就可以了
<yunfan> 然后有网络就行  难道1k吃住搞不定？
<jiero> yunfan:  单身的话1K够呛
<gebjgd> yunfan, 沒有問題
<gebjgd> yunfan, 單身花不了多少錢
<jiero> gebjgd: 整租一套这么便宜？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 租房我说的那种多少钱一个月？
<gebjgd> jiero, 租房？
<gebjgd> yunfan, 看位置 平米
<yunfan> jiero: 1k欧元啊 大佬  不是人民币
<yunfan> gebjgd: 60-90平 一般位置
<jiero> yunfan:  不会那么便宜吧+吃得。
<yunfan> jiero: 那你错了 资本主义国家如果吃的贵 那就不叫资本主义了
<jiero> 至少也要800欧元？
<jiero> yunfan: 还有交通费
<yunfan> jiero: 要不然老外那么多胖子你以为是怎么出来的
<jiero> yunfan:  因为他们不存呗
<yunfan> jiero: 交通费能有多少
<jiero> yunfan: 他们是吃了就胖的
<jiero> yunfan: 比北京贵是肯定的
<yunfan> jiero: 北京马上提价了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 60到90平米看什麼位置了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 城裏城外
<gebjgd> yunfan, 人家多還是人家少
<yunfan> gebjgd: 城里 靠郊区的位置
<gebjgd> yunfan, 500到1000都有可能
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你特么不能给个平均值么 一般的 普通的 我这种低级品味的
<gebjgd> yunfan, 。。。。。
<gebjgd> 400
<yunfan> 那吃绝对要不了600欧吧
<gebjgd> yunfan, 吃飯你頂多300
<gebjgd> yunfan, 除非你吃金子
<yunfan> 肉买蔬菜自己种不就行了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 歐美都是吃便宜
<yunfan> gebjgd: 不是说蔬菜不便宜么
<gebjgd> yunfan, 家裏人口多好
<yunfan> 肉我想德国没理由不便宜
<gebjgd> yunfan, 誰說不便宜
<gebjgd> yunfan, 蔬菜便宜啊
<yunfan> gebjgd: 不会吧 上次听谁说的
<yunfan> 我还打算说去弄个室内农场种蔬菜呢
<jiero> yunfan: 美国蔬菜不便宜，但美国是特例
<yunfan> jiero: 美国那么大 居然蔬菜不便宜 真坑爹啊
<gebjgd> yunfan, 美國蔬菜貴
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那看来去美国搞室内农场好
<gebjgd> yunfan, 但是分種類
<jiero> 不容易坏的便宜
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我在FL的時候天天吃紅薯 和玉米
<jiero> 土豆和洋葱肯定便宜
<yunfan> 就是需要经常配合扫毒部门的突击检查
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。那两个是蔬菜么
 * perr 喵
<TreeTop> yunfan: 室内农场， 感觉像是能吃的盆景 XD
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那个不算蔬菜把
<jiero> perr: è¹­è¹­
<yunfan> TreeTop: 不是 你搜下 indoor farming 芝加哥有一家  日本有好多
<jiero> yunfan:  window farm
<yunfan> TreeTop: 日本有不少电子工厂  因为产业转移 空闲下来的工厂现在改为培养植物了
<gebjgd> jiero, yunfan 你們知道德國 紅薯和玉米多貴麼
<yunfan> 日本还有室内种水稻的 在某个大厦那  上次我在日经产业新闻那看到的
<gebjgd> jiero, yunfan 所以我在美國的時候玩命吃
<yunfan> gebjgd: 多贵？
<gebjgd> yunfan, 2個玉米2歐
<yunfan> gebjgd: 草
<gebjgd> yunfan, 紅薯更貴
<jiero> gebjgd: 差不多
<gebjgd> yunfan, 因爲這邊不產
<yunfan> gebjgd: 这两个都是很好种的东西 居然这么贵！！！！
<TreeTop> yunfan: 租这么大的房子也丁了剩下的蔬菜钱了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 所以我和你說分情況
<yunfan> gebjgd: 就算不产 你去美国进口点不是很容易么
<jiero> yunfan: 那不就是进口价格么？
<TreeTop> yunfan: 这边大蒜特别贵 :(
<yunfan> gebjgd: 这么贵为毛没有人在德国种呢
<TreeTop> 三头大蒜一块钱
<jiero> yunfan: 没市场吧
<jiero> TreeTop: 不贵啊~
<yunfan> TreeTop: 大蒜更适合室内种啊 我爸爸以前就种过啊 用花盆种
<yunfan> TreeTop: 为毛贵 难道老外不用大蒜 没事常？
<TreeTop> 这边不种，都是从埃及和西班牙进口的
<yunfan> TreeTop: 你说的一块钱是欧元还是人民币
<jiero> yunfan: 用大蒜做咖喱？
<jiero> yunfan: 都是欧元
<yunfan> jiero: 咖喱里有大蒜？
<jiero> yunfan: 没有么？
<TreeTop> €
<roylez> 拿去治吸血鬼了吧？
<yunfan> TreeTop: gebjgd 就我所知德国和荷兰不是都有不少农场么 怎么他们不种这种赚钱的植物 那他们平时种什么赚钱 难道是大麻？
<jiero> yunfan: 养牛吧
<jiero> yunfan: 卖奶给中国
<yunfan> TreeTop: 那我去搞个10亩地种大蒜卖不是发财了？
<TreeTop> yunfan: 北方的农场不知道， 南法农场里主要粮食是豌豆，玉米，小麦， 经济作物是油菜
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你知道食品的價格這邊的國家都是控制的
<gebjgd> yunfan, 不像天朝
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<yunfan> TreeTop: 这不是坑爹么 这几样都不贵嘛
<TreeTop> yunfan: 诺曼底地区主要是小麦和苹果
<TreeTop> yunfan: 这些东西便宜的要死
<jiero> yunfan: 保障农民权益啊
<yunfan> gebjgd: 天朝现在也国家控制  种粮食都有补助的 要不然 粮食贵得没法吃了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我是說買糧食的
<gebjgd> yunfan, 政府控制價格
<yunfan> TreeTop: 居然种油菜  额 我还以为都是种甜菜呢
<TreeTop> 南法还有葡萄，特别便宜，味道特别好
<TreeTop> yunfan: 甜菜也有很多，我就爱吃那个甜菜根的沙拉 :D
<jiero> yunfan: 菜籽油是欧洲主要油料不是？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 哦 正常 但是就算这样 从追求利润来看 为何那些农场主不种这些价格高的东西呢 尤其是玉米
<yunfan> 玉米多好种啊 当初传到中国是用来开荒的
<yunfan> jiero: 应该不是
<TreeTop> yunfan: 玉米都从摩洛哥进口
<yunfan> 我记得好像是 花生油 大豆油 和葵花籽油
<jiero> 花生油和大豆油有人吃么。。。 gebjgd ？
<gebjgd> jiero, 有啊
<gebjgd> jiero, 很便宜
<yunfan> jiero: 大豆油是很普遍的吧
<yunfan> 美国的大豆不都是榨油么
<yunfan> 所以我感觉超级浪费啊
 * jiero 总觉得不会。。。
<yunfan> 古代中国人还拿大豆当粮食呢
<jiero> yunfan: 豆渣有别的用处啊
<yunfan> jiero: 超市里卖的金龙鱼不都是大豆油？
<yunfan> 我这里为了照顾本地习惯 还有菜籽油的  额
<yunfan> 真是难得
<TreeTop> 金龙鱼那个是混合油吧
<yunfan> 大豆油为主吧  可能参点辅助的料什么的
 * jiero 记忆里一般都是菜籽油的啊
<yunfan> 我怎么记忆里菜籽油是我们南方才有的呢 去北方都是花生油 大豆油
<yunfan> 还有芝麻油
<wzssyqa_> 升级了之后，终端里，screen 翻页也不好用了
<yunfan> TreeTop: 我觉得你这么一说  真可以针对这些地方特色搞特殊的室内种植箱 专门种这种售价高 但是有些小众人群又有特殊需要的东西
<yunfan> TreeTop: 像那个大蒜 搞种植真不难
<yunfan> 玉米有点难度  但是红薯没问题  gebjgd
<lostsnow_> 还要考虑好不好量产吧
<yunfan> 大蒜好量产的
<lostsnow_> 国外人少 基本都是靠机械
<yunfan> 我是说卖种植箱给老外
<TreeTop> yunfan:  是。 西班牙那边有挺多华裔在搞这个， 种一些中餐常用的配料， 分销给欧洲其他地区的中餐馆
<yunfan> 不是说我自己搞种植箱来种
<yunfan> 然后我给他们供应肥料种子之类的
<yunfan> 国内现在也有这种模式 就是阳台种菜  卖种菜的大盆 肥料之类的
<TreeTop> yunfan: 调料店里面130块一公斤的藏红花。。。
<yunfan> TreeTop: 这个不稀奇 藏红花在国内也是这种价格
<TreeTop> yunfan:  海鲜炒饭的主要调料之一啊  <3
<yunfan> TreeTop: 我是山区人 不消费这个 呵呵
<yunfan> TreeTop: gebjgd 其实我应该先去新东方烹饪学校学个一年  考个等级认证  然后再出来混  再不行也可以去做中餐嘛
<TreeTop> yunfan: 常常各地的美食嘛
<yunfan> TreeTop: 那是广东福建  我虽然是南方 但是我们这里口味很重  徽菜吃过么？
<gebjgd> yunfan, 只能4年
<yunfan> gebjgd: 4年后凑钱搞创业移民嘛
<TreeTop> TreeTop: 我没吃过那边的食物， 你们那里都什么特色菜？
<yunfan> TreeTop: 你是哪里的？
<TreeTop> yunfan:  砍省 :P
<yunfan> 果然啊 要不然怎么老惦记海鲜
<yunfan> 那鱼翅捞饭呢？
<yunfan> 上次看个节目 说各地的很贵的美食  法国还是西班牙 海边人弄的鹅颈藤壶 也超级贵
<jiero> .
<WL_mutou> 好
<WL_mutou> 好吃么？
<yunfan> 这就看口味了
<yunfan> 许多很贵的东西我也不觉得好吃
<yunfan> 到时便宜的卤豆腐我觉得好吃
<YKY> 在大陸 download Haskell platform 132Mb 怎麼這麼慢？
<WL_mutou> 大陆，都懂的，能连上就不错了吧？
<WL_mutou> 卤豆腐，嘿嘿，有空去吃吃
<yunfan> 这卤豆腐 也看做法
<WL_mutou> 感谢  YKY 推荐
<kandu> yunfan: 你在北京的时候，三餐怎么解决的？
<yunfan> 最好是去沙县小吃那找 虽然他不是最好吃的  但是口味比较稳定
<kandu> yunfan: 自己做饭不？
<yunfan> kandu: 只能去拍档吃了  自己又不做
<yunfan> kandu: 不过曾经跟老乡合租过一年 他们做饭我也跟着吃了一年
<kandu> yunfan: 主公寓，有公共厨房？
<yunfan> kandu: 跟 有厨房我也不做
<kandu> yunfan: ..
<WL_mutou> 额，应该感谢 yunfan。
<yunfan> kandu: 对于我这种从美食之都地方来的人真是煎熬啊  那些外卖都难吃
<kandu> yunfan: 那做饭的水，你们都先过滤不？
<kandu> yunfan: 还是买矿泉水做的？
<yunfan> kandu: 这个要分时期 我小时候是要过滤的
<yunfan> kandu: 现在流行不倒掉 直接用那水  说是营养
<WL_mutou> 呵呵，
<yunfan> kandu: 而且你要考虑以前的米都是农户那直接买 不一定干净
<yunfan> 现在的都是干干净净的 你不洗也无所谓
<WL_mutou> 现在我还是习惯的洗一下
<yunfan> 我是偷懒不洗 直接倒水进去
<yunfan> 我是严格按照比例来放水的
<iLucky> yunfan: 等不了那么久了
<yunfan> iLucky: 等什么
<yunfan> kandu: 你要去帝都？
<WL_mutou> 如何能很严格？有时候我感觉我煲的饭要么太烂了，要么太硬了
<yunfan> kandu: 想自己做饭 可以搞电磁炉 方便点
<yunfan> WL_mutou: 按比例来啊 米跟米是不一样 但是一袋米还是品质一样的
<yunfan> WL_mutou: 比如一袋米刚买来 你先估计个比例 比如1比1 放米和水
<iLucky> yunfan: 你刚刚不是让我等明年联发科技出全网芯片的嘛
<yunfan> 如果烂了 你就下次少放点水 并且记住那个深度不就行了
<WL_mutou> yunfan:额，好吧。多试试吧
<yunfan> iLucky: 那就买高通芯片的 性能烂
<kandu> yunfan: 不去。随便问问
<yunfan> WL_mutou: 就试个两三次就能找到你喜欢的那个点了 然后一直保持到这带米吃完
<iLucky> yunfan: 高通比联发还烂？
<yunfan> iLucky: 是的
<kandu> yunfan: 呃，可能去，找几个同学朋友聚聚
<kandu> yunfan: 如果他们在北京，那我就去了
<yunfan> kandu: 然后在帝都找个工作？
<kandu> yunfan: 聊个天，散个步就回啊
<yunfan> kandu: 那你关心个毛做饭问题啊
<kandu> yunfan: 我这是关心你的生活质量啊，
<yunfan> kandu: 呵呵 我很好满足的 只要餐餐吃自助就行
<yunfan> kandu: 什么时候我赚的钱够我天天吃自助 并且基尼系数还正常的话就够了
<WL_mutou> yunfan:一天都吃自助，你那里大概要多少呀？
<yunfan> WL_mutou: 帝都的话 我记得戈拿旺不错  88一位
<WL_mutou> yunfan：看来只能偶尔去吃吃而已啊
<yunfan> WL_mutou: 一天吃一餐没问题 不过我有了房贷 额
<WL_mutou> yunfan:额，是啊。这房价
<WL_mutou> 我不在帝都，
<freeflying> wzssyqa_: handover用着很不错
<yunfan> 那你在哪里？
<freeflying> wzssyqa_: 不过确实扁平化的没节操
<WL_mutou> yunfan:在天朝，嘿嘿
<WL_mutou> yunfan：哇塞，你在帝都买房子了？
<WL_mutou> 厉害
<yunfan> WL_mutou: 在黑砖窑做水军？
<yunfan> 我肉身都不在帝都
<iMadper> yunfan: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/298987
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 新低价：ASUS 华硕 T100T 10.1寸变形超级本 64GB 翻新版（含键盘底座） $219.99（需用码，约￥1460）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<iMadper> yunfan: 你要的生产力工具. 带键盘.
<iMadper> yunfan: 价格也合理.
<yunfan> iMadper: 还真是  亏得你还记得我
<yunfan> iMadper: 不过变形本都是 tf开头啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 不知道, 你看看介绍吧
<iMadper> yunfan: 续航也好, 10小时.
<yunfan> iMadper: 二手的续航没那么好  电池掉续航是个大问题
<iMadper> yunfan: 也对.
<freeflying> iMadper: 下单没啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 昂.
<yunfan> iMadper: 额 win的 好像不是tf系列啊 大佬 要是win8 那太多设备了
<freeflying> iMadper: 昂？
<iMadper> freeflying: 昂是我最新的表示肯定的卖萌用语.
<freeflying> iMadper: sogo
<iMadper> sogo是那个庄胜崇光百货?
<yunfan> freeflying: 小时候村里的鹅也是这样叫的  iMadper
<WL_mutou> 啥？219美元？这个能用么？
<iMadper> yunfan: ... ...
<iLucky> iMadper: g3、m8、5s、1520怎么选？
<yunfan> iMadper: 这个月花钱有点多 我还大蒜去买个电动平衡车  这个只能县放一放了 不过很感谢你还记得我的订阅  额
<iMadper> iLucky: 5s和1520滚一边. 剩下俩, 我选m8
<iMadper> yunfan: 小事, 下次有合适的再跟你说.
<yunfan> 淘宝上有卖续航75km的电动平衡车 我想就算只有一半续航 也够我在屯溪逛一圈了
<iLucky> iMadper: 你手上是5s吧
<iMadper> iLucky: 昂.
<iLucky> iMadper: 我记得你以前说过wp很好用的呦
<WL_mutou> yunfan：你说，以后电脑的键盘会不会被触摸屏给替代了？
<iMadper> iLucky: 挺好的啊
<yunfan> WL_mutou: 不会 因为触摸屏还是不能完全取代键盘的输入
<iLucky> iMadper: 那你还让这两手机滚一边
<yunfan> 但是肯定会被脑波输入取代的
<iMadper> iLucky: 但是没有android好用.
<iLucky> iMadper: 国内google服务那么差还好用啊
<iMadper> iLucky: 国内啥服务好用?
<WL_mutou> yunfan:要是实现了的话，这个应该也是一个大买点吧。嘿嘿
<iMadper> iLucky: 起码gplay不能用的时候你能用个国内的替代. 你试试ios的ituns商店不能访问的时候, 看看怎么装东西?
<iLucky> iMadper: 你用5s很不爽吗
<iMadper> iLucky: 昂.
<iLucky> iMadper: 屏幕太小？
<iMadper> iLucky: 软件太渣.
<iMadper> iLucky: 软件质量不行, 别的都还挺好.
<iMadper> iLucky: 哦, 内存太小, 刷4chan, 简单不流畅.
<iLucky> iMadper: 你们程序员不都是自己开发软件用的吗
<iLucky> iMadper: lol，我猜的
<iMadper> iLucky: 1. 程序员都用的其他程序员的软件
<iMadper> iLucky: 2. ios开发者账号太贵, 够我一年工资了
<iLucky> iMadper: 擦，这么贵
<yunfan> iMadper: 非程序员也用的是其他程序员的软件啊
<iMadper> iLucky: 3. ios开发需要苹果系统, 苹果机太贵, 我三年也攒不够
<yunfan> iMadper: 不是399美元？
<iMadper> yunfan: 是啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 我穷啊
<yunfan> iMadper: 哈哈 我也是觉得苹果设备贵 结果公司送了我一个ipad mini  我觉得开发麻烦  我同事送了我一个mba
<iMadper> yunfan: 这么好的同事???
<iMadper> yunfan: 我去, 我让我同事好好学习一下
<yunfan> iMadper: 非常好的基友  而且他刚好有两台
<yunfan> 而且我以前帮他做过开发没收钱
<iLucky> iMadper: 可以m8没实体按键这一点不如m7
 * oerk 
<onlylove> iMadper: 新版的mini好像才合3000块出头？
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  20:55
<iLucky> iMadper:再问你个问题，mate7和刚才说的几个机器有可比性吗
<onlylove> mate7……我想起那个猫爪子解锁手机的了……
<iLucky> onlylove: 算了，还是老老实实用我的1520吧
<WL_mutou> onlylove：终于看见你了
<WL_mutou> :-)
<yunfan> WL_mutou: 你垂涎他菊花？
<onlylove> 你要作甚
<yunfan> onlylove: 转过去 蹲下来
<jusss> onlylove: 我昨晚做梦成了黑客，然后写代码被抓了，醒来后吓我一大跳
<onlylove> jusss：去看虎胆龙威4
<yunfan> 虎胆龙威4不错  那人用个破诺基亚都能连上卫星
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 看不见我会有很大麻烦么，我找人在vps上新开个用户挂着？
<WL_mutou> 是啊
<jusss> yunfan: onlylove ,我突然感觉触摸屏好脆弱，我想换能砸核桃的诺基亚了
<onlylove> 像我这种到处喷人惹麻烦的，居然有人想
<yunfan> onlylove: 菊花是不分人的
<jusss> 整天看着电脑 手机屏幕，我感觉我的眼睛现在看远处和自然光都得眯着眼
<iMadper> onlylove: 不到3000吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 那他找别人不一样么
<iMadper> iLucky: mate7是啥?
<onlylove> iMadper: 我今天刚看发布会还是啥的
 * jusss 来推荐几个能咋核桃的手机吧，
<onlylove> iMadper: huawei mate7
<jusss> s/咋/砸
<iMadper> iLucky: m7是那个时代的最佳设计
<iMadper> onlylove: huawei? 华为也出手机? 他家不是做方便面的嘛?  iLucky
<iLucky> iMadper: 你不知道肯定不怎么样
<yunfan> 华为做过方便面？
<yunfan> 我记得我高一那时候  普遍的方便面都是80-90克的  但是有个红色包装的泡面是120克的  很不错
<onlylove> iLucky: 你觉得他不知道？你家huawei做方便面的
<iMadper> onlylove: 摸摸大
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过我可能等不到新mini上市... sigh
<iMadper> onlylove: 这次去米国时间不好, nexus9和ipad mini3都买不到
<onlylove> iMadper: 我没问么么呢，你回啥么么哒
<iLucky> onlylove: 我很纯洁的
<onlylove> iMadper: 我说的是mac mini
<onlylove> iLucky: 知道你比特仑苏还纯
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, mac mini啊, 那货不如买intel出的小机器, 性能好还便宜, 反正mac os也不喜欢
<onlylove> iMadper: 你们不是说水果开发么
<iMadper> onlylove: 不是啊, 买不起开发者账号啊
<Mayaer> >﹏<
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，那个贵
<onlylove> Mayaer: 肿么了
<iLucky> onlylove: 程序员最不纯了
 * iMadper 还好我只是个IT
<Mayaer> 自己一个人在家。。害怕。。
<onlylove> iLucky: 没事，这边没程序员
<iMadper> onlylove: yunfan 是啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 就你最不纯!
<iMadper> yunfan: 打倒!
<yunfan> iMadper: 我怎么了
<iLucky> onlylove: 反正我也分不清你们到底是干什么的
<iMadper> 他们都说程序员最不纯了
<iMadper> yunfan: ^^
<iMadper> yunfan: 我们都不是程序员, 只有你是
<yunfan> iMadper: 我又没想要纯 装纯遭人轮嘛
<onlylove> Mayaer: 来抱抱
<iMadper> g... ...
<Mayaer> 牛氓>﹏<
<WL_mutou> 额，还是不想了 onlylove
<iMadper> onlylove: 牛氓>﹏<
<Mayaer> 。。。。
<WL_mutou> onlylove: 牛氓>﹏<
<Mayaer> 别闹
<WL_mutou> onlylove :那个隐身衣如何申请呀？
<Mayaer> 好心塞  过几天学校给我们找了个公司去
<Mayaer> 实训
<iMadper> onlylove: 今天我公司一个人找我搭ftp服务器, nnnd, 这tm我哪儿会啊, 然后我就跟他说不会, 我不是sa, 结果他还不相信我不是sa...
<yunfan> Mayaer: 别是富士康把
<Mayaer> 六天  还尼玛自己带床铺。。
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 自己去要，去#freenode
<Mayaer> 不能不能。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 搭毛，装vsftp自己玩去
<WL_mutou> 哦哦，感谢亲爱的onlylove
<yunfan> 要小心哦 好多报道学校把学生拉去工厂当实习的
<Mayaer> 我们就算实习，也啥都不会啊>﹏<
<WL_mutou> ftp不是挺容易的么？
<yunfan> 流水线工人本来就要求不高嘛
<jiero> Mayaer: 没关系。变做边进步
<Mayaer> 一点都不想去。。把机会多让给有需要的同学吧>﹏<
<WL_mutou> freebsd就 ftp_enable = “YES” 就好了
<jiero> Mayaer:  找个想去的。
<Mayaer> 我不想进步。。不想从事跟计算机有关的工作。。
<jiero> Mayaer:  那就跨专业搞别的。
<Mayaer> 没得找。。还尼玛封闭式管理
<yunfan> Mayaer: 那好好锻炼身体 去做舞男把
<jiero> Mayaer: 逃跑
<jiero> yunfan: 她是女的
<WL_mutou> mayaer：我想去呀
<Mayaer> 舞男是啥>_<
<WL_mutou> 在哪里 的？
<yunfan> jiero: 那就变性以后做舞男
<Mayaer> 艾玛  那你来替我
<Mayaer> 南信大
<jiero> hamo: 毫毛
<Mayaer> 去雨花台那边的一个小公司
<hamo> jiero: ...
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian odbc驱动在哪 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464938 debian odbc驱动在哪 统计信息: 发表于 由 haoyihuan — 2014-10-17 21:20
<WL_mutou> mayaer:我读书少，不知道哪里是南信大
<Mayaer> 南京信息工程大学。。
<yunfan> 这不是给解放军培养网站站人才的么
<onlylove> Mayaer: ~~( ﹁ ﹁ ) ~~~安慰你还嫌弃我
<jiero> onlylove: 没关系，几乎所有人都嫌弃你了。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 你要坚强
<Mayaer> >﹏<>﹏<
<WL_mutou> onlylove:我想你
<onlylove> jiero: 所有人都嫌弃你才是真的吧
<Mayaer> 哈哈哈
<onlylove> jiero: 你个二代，整天装穷还
<jiero> onlylove:  我不在意了。我还没找到我自己
<yunfan> onlylove: 你两个就像西朝鲜跟北朝鲜差不多  额
<jiero> onlylove: 我很穷，一点魄力都没
<onlylove> jiero: 你看，连你自己都找不到自己了
<onlylove> yunfan: 西朝鲜是哪里
<jiero> onlylove: 天朝
<Mayaer> >﹏<
<freeflying> Mayaer: 妹纸
<jiero> Mayaer: 卖内裤
<jiero> Mayaer: lol
<Mayaer> 大叔 么么哒
 * jiero 怎么突然想到了奇葩的事情
<yunfan> 这个 Mayaer 是不是那个 l5e假冒的？
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，我和　jiero 没可比性，我是穷二代
<onlylove> yunfan: 应该不是，这个小
<onlylove> yunfan: l5e比她大
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个是学信息专业的，l5e学法律的
<yunfan> onlylove: 什么小？ 咪咪小这年头可不吃香啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 年纪小……
<Mayaer> >﹏<
<onlylove> yunfan: 胸围你可以没事去量下
<yunfan> onlylove: 看来你都摸得一清二楚啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 没摸过
<WL_mutou> 额，话说这里有木有妹子啊？大家这么的这么的
<yunfan> onlylove: 摸底的摸
<jiero> 82年和90年的结婚了 - 感觉
<Mayaer> 谁。。
<jiero> 好久没见这么大年龄差距的了
<onlylove> WL_mutou: 有
<jiero> Mayaer: 我以前的同事
<Mayaer> 我想在25岁以前结婚。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 不需要摸底啊……
<yunfan> WL_mutou: 我明确地告诉你  没有  在网上 除非你摸过 千万不要相信任何自称或他称的妹子
<WL_mutou> 相差了8岁？
<yunfan> 我亲眼见过两个男的 我认识的  在网上都用女性账户 别人也以为他是女的
<iMadper> yunfan: +1
<WL_mutou> yunfan:嗯+1
<iMadper> yunfan: 无比的支持你
<jiero> WL_mutou: 就是，在我家里也就三例差7岁以上的
<Mayaer> 你们程序员都无聊成这样了吗>﹏<
<yunfan> WL_mutou: 没看过新闻  17岁的爸爸 被16岁的女友当街殴打14岁的小三
<yunfan> 当时我就凌乱了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你这么说我突然想去验证下l5e和nyfair
<jiero> Mayaer: 我确定你是女的l5e也是
<jiero> onlylove: 。。l5e你都不确定？
 * jiero 碾压 onlylove 100边呀100边
<WL_mutou> 额，
<onlylove> jiero: 我没见过活的，就算是活的还有伪娘
<jiero> onlylove: 打个电话过去就知道了
<hamo> iMadper: ?
<jiero> onlylove: 就是个小女孩。
<iMadper> hamo: .
<hamo> iMadper: 等我找下卡啊
<iMadper> hamo: 你刚到家啊?
<hamo> iMadper: 是啊
<iMadper> hamo: 贵公司下班真晚
<onlylove> jiero: 有关l5e，你们知道的都比我多，因为我没人人
<jiero> onlylove: 我也没
<Mayaer> >﹏<
<jiero> Mayaer: 怎么了小草包
<onlylove> 草包……
<Mayaer> 焦虑>﹏<
<yunfan> onlylove: 我好多年不上人人了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我就没注册过
<WL_mutou> onlylove:根本就没有用过人人
<yunfan> 我连续登录900多天的记录 有一次忘记登录 结果给我清零 然后我就不去了
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<WL_mutou> 不，它不是还有数据的么？
<yunfan> 总之很不爽  联通欠费还有信用额度呢
<jiero> yunfan:  移动是不是没有信用额度？
<yunfan> jiero: 需要大客户
<kandu> Mayaer: 明年毕业？
<WL_mutou> 我移动，据说一星，然后可以透支10块
<Mayaer> 恩纳
<jiero> yunfan: 呃
<Mayaer> 还有人惦记我  太感动了>﹏<
<jiero> Mayaer: 哇你就要毕业了。嗯嗯呃嗯嗯
<Mayaer> 滚粗>_<
<jiero> Mayaer: 岁月不在你也老了
<yunfan> 人大了 咪咪却还是那样小  诶
<jiero> yunfan:  maya 咪咪不小了，我喜欢的女孩子没有一个比她的大哈
<jiero> lol
<yunfan> jiero: 多大？
<onlylove> jiero: 移动有信用额度
<jiero> yunfan:  不知道因为maya比较敦实
<onlylove> jiero: 摸过？
<jiero> onlylove: 没
<Mayaer> >﹏<
<jiero> onlylove: 只是因为我喜欢的基本都是贫乳的感觉。
<gebjgd> Mayaer, 這個你都能忍受？
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<Mayaer> 难道我要发照片辟谣
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 小米笔记本将预置以linux为核心的米柚PC操作系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464939 传说，小米笔记本团队正在研发以linux为核心的米柚PC操作系统，以预置在即将发布小米笔记本里。 统计信息: 发表于 由 超超超 — 2014-10-17 21:36
<jiero> Mayaer:  ？辟谣什么呀
<gebjgd> Mayaer, 我看可以
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我看他是无话可说
<WL_mutou> 这个^k^是机器人么？
<yunfan> 聪明的人懂得何时闭嘴
<hamo> iMadper: 你下单吧...
<Mayaer> yunfan  那你怎么还不闭嘴。。
<iMadper> hamo: 等我吃个馅儿饼回来...
<yunfan> Mayaer: 我是笨人 笨得可爱博同情嘛
<Mayaer> 嗷，那你真无聊
<onlylove> 瓦擦，我恨死金山了，关键时刻给我lag
 * jiero 想知道 暴风雪 汉堡王 哈根达斯 哪个冰淇淋好吃啊
<jiero> DQ噢
<yunfan> 要不是无聊 谁来这里扯淡呢
<yunfan> 看来你也是笨蛋一个
<Mayaer> 哈哈哈  你真有趣
<Mayaer> 程序员是不是都有一定程度的精神疾病>﹏<
<jiero> Mayaer:  不是的，你看 onlylove 多么正常
<WL_mutou> 难道mayaer不是程序员？
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<yunfan> 你要是单身到27岁 你也会变得有趣的
<Mayaer> 不是不是  不要做>﹏<
<Mayaer> 才不要
<yunfan> 要不然你每天多出去那么多时间怎么打发呢？
<Mayaer> 我要在25岁之前嫁出去>﹏<
<WL_mutou> yunfan : 我要如何确定 mayaer 是不是女的？
<yunfan> 我也想30岁前结婚  不过真碰到待选的 信心就会动摇了
<jiero> Mayaer: 怎么你也这幅德行。。。
<jiero> yunfan:  碰不到的
<Mayaer> 我哪副德行。。
<yunfan> WL_mutou: 跟他约会 趁机摸胸
 * jiero 怎么说就算碰到了，也早就被盯上了
<WL_mutou> 我25就娶了，
<jusss> test
<Mayaer> WL_mutou  问ofan  我们见过
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  21:42
<jiero> Mayaer:  非要25岁前结婚
<WL_mutou> who is  ofan?
<Mayaer> 这段时间好呀
<Mayaer> 两个人一起共享
<yunfan> Mayaer: 你不要想得太美好了
<onlylove> jiero: 你才是程序员，你全家都是
<yunfan> 就算是杨国小龙女最后都闲的发慌要出古墓的
<gebjgd> Mayaer, 你竟然和ofan見過
<Mayaer> 都好几年了。。。
<Mayaer> 四年了>﹏<
<Mayaer> 噗  三年
<yunfan> 4年就是个坎了
<jiero> onlylove: 我说你正常
<yunfan> 再过几年矛盾就要慢慢出来了  但是新的激情却没有了
<jiero> yunfan: 换人
<yunfan> 此消彼长 最后的结果可想而知
<onlylove> jiero: 你说我正常的意思是我是程序员么
<yunfan> jiero: 你30岁能换人 40岁呢  45岁呢 50岁呢
<onlylove> jiero: 和 Mayaer 的上下文联系起来，不就是这意思么
<jiero> onlylove: 我只是觉得你是这个频道最正常的
<Mayaer> 为什么过几年矛盾才出来
<WL_mutou> 哈哈
<yunfan> 因为还没到烦的时候
<onlylove> jiero: 毛，比我正常的多得是，比方 happyaron  比方 lainme
<Mayaer> 。。。。
<jusss> yunfan: 然后小龙女就去找尹志平玩耍了对吧
<Mayaer> 烦不早就烦了么
<yunfan> jusss: 嗯
<Mayaer> 你对人性好悲观
<yunfan> Mayaer: 别不信 到时候看把
 * jiero 注定孤生，没啥好商量
<jiero> 哈哈
<jusss> 2代。。。
<Mayaer> 我觉得现代的人有时候应该像古代那样  以当时不准离婚的标准来克制自己
<jiero> Mayaer: 看了书，看世界，越来越觉得人性一旦多了，就是毒药
<yunfan> 古人怎么不准离婚？
<Mayaer> 当然 结婚前肯定要有至少一年的试婚期
<jiero> 我支持废除婚姻制度
<yunfan> 出妻第一原因就是无后
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> hamo: 说你用户名密码?
<Mayaer> 古人没有这个概念啊。。
<yunfan> 而且古人就算不想离婚还可以取小妾
<yunfan> 花样多了呢
<iMadper> hamo: 选了个699刀的, 毕竟用不到i7
<Mayaer> 但至少原配的名义和地位在啊
<jiero> iMadper: 。终于买电脑了
<yunfan> 呵呵
<yunfan> 那你看得开 不错
<Mayaer> 普通穷人家  娶了就是一辈子的事
<iMadper> jiero: 帮妹子选
<Mayaer> 不合适也在一起过
<iMadper> jiero: 我还用三年前的
<yunfan> 错 穷人是没有老婆的
<Mayaer> 你怎么这么极端。。。
<jiero> yunfan:  那种穷人就消失了，留下的都是有老婆的。本地
<yunfan> 因为我是个清醒的人 从来不喝心灵鸡汤
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。心灵鸡汤都是为了让你回归社会任人宰割的
<yunfan> jiero: 你说对了
<Mayaer> 不是一个世界的。。
<yunfan> 很正常啊 这个社会本来就是许多世界的嘛  难道阿蛋这种成功人士会跟我们是一个世界的？
<WL_mutou> 额，不是同一个世界的人
<WL_mutou> yunfan:、
<jackness> alvin_rxg: 你们过得还好吗？
<onlylove> Mayaer: 古代有离婚制度的，貌似叫约离
<Mayaer> 我是说很少有离婚的。。。
<Mayaer> 不像现在  一发现不合适马上离  一发现有外遇  马上离
<Mayaer> 古代人比较能忍
<Mayaer> 不知道哪一种更好
<onlylove> Mayaer: 古代离婚名声不好的
<Mayaer> 所以逼迫着不能离啊
<Mayaer> 所以要隐忍啊
<onlylove> Mayaer: 准确点说，是宋或者以后，程朱理学那套
<onlylove> Mayaer: 约离的说法貌似是唐代的
<Mayaer> 不管怎么样我也不相信会像今天这样随意。。
<onlylove> Mayaer: 你学过孔雀东南飞没
<Mayaer> 五里一徘徊。。
<onlylove> Mayaer: nonono，不是让你五里一徘徊，是当时你看焦仲卿的母亲怎么对待刘兰芝的，
<onlylove> Mayaer: 还有，新乐府的上山采蘼芜应该看过吧？
<onlylove> Mayaer: 还有破镜重圆的故事
<Mayaer> 你是想说明古代对婚姻的约束不好？
<onlylove> Mayaer: 总之，在某个时代之前，婚姻相对还是自由的
<Mayaer> 。。。。
<iMadper> 一般都是, a: 学过孔雀东南飞没有? b: 学过  a: 自挂东南枝去!
<Mayaer> 你证明这个是为了什么呢。。
<onlylove> Mayaer: 别把某些不好的东西当好的
<Mayaer> 我就想讨论到底古代的约制更好一点，还是现代自由更好一点
<onlylove> Mayaer: 假设约束很厉害，不准离，那你守着有意思？
<Mayaer> 跟具体从宋朝还是清朝开始没关系啊。。
<iMadper> hamo: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/299073   这个我想买诶
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Google 谷歌 Nexus 9 8.9英寸 平板电脑 16 GB $399.99（约￥2600）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<onlylove> Mayaer: 而且那时讲三从四德的时代，你真的觉得好过？充其量是个不要钱的佣人
<Mayaer> 但是现在自由过度  想离就离 有时候明明没到那一步  如果有个约束  使他们暂时冷静  并且维持这段婚姻  极有可能过段时间就矛盾解决了 和好如初了 这不是皆大欢喜吗
<Mayaer> 离得太冲动  会后悔  但为时已晚
<gebjgd> Mayaer, 古代允許3妻4妾
<gebjgd> Mayaer, 爲什麼要離婚？
<iMadper> 冷暴力比离婚还可怕.
<onlylove> Mayaer: 结婚太冲动不更可怕？
<Mayaer> onlylove  给跪。。我不是说古代好。。我真的只是仅仅享受，在现代这种自由婚姻的前提下，加上像古代那样不宜离婚的约制，会不会少很多悲剧
<onlylove> Mayaer: 而且那个父母之命媒妁之言的年代，你觉得那样真的好？
<Mayaer> 这怎么又扯到结婚的冲动 。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 我用scheme写的bot来啦，哈哈 jusss-scheme
<Mayaer> 我真的真的不是说古代好
<gebjgd> Mayaer, 這年頭還糾結什麼
<Mayaer> 哥哥我给你跪了。。。
<Mayaer> 玛雅已疯。。。
<onlylove> Mayaer: 你要知道事情都是有始有终的
 * gebjgd 圍觀
<onlylove> Mayaer: 你看现在这样的制度，也要看完整，现在是自由恋爱，古时候没有的
<Mayaer> 你以为我心里没盘算过定亲这回事吗。。。。只是我现在突出的重点就是古代对离婚的约制！！！至少是道德上的！！！
<onlylove> Mayaer: 然后你爸妈把你嫁掉，即使你不喜欢，也得忍着，然后忍一辈子
<Mayaer> 打住。。打住。。
<onlylove> 古时候那不叫道德
<onlylove> 那叫包办
<Mayaer> 我错了。。。我从一开始就错了。。
<Mayaer> 我不应该跟程序员开始任何文字的讨论>﹏<
<onlylove> Mayaer: 没事，我给你讲个包办结局不错的，王淦昌，中国两弹一星的元勋之一，他的媳妇就是包办的，
<Mayaer> 我这几天看了不少书。。我自己造。。
<onlylove> Mayaer: 不过呢，两人感情很好，虽然媳妇是文盲，还有学生明着勾引，人不为所动
<onlylove> Mayaer: 所以，这事，看人，不看制度
<Mayaer> 恩恩
<Mayaer> 咱能开始下一话题了么
<onlylove> 你随意
<onlylove> Mayaer: 哦，对了，我不是程序员别听 jiero 瞎说，他才是
<jiero> onlylove: 对我是最不靠谱的程序员。
<jusss> Mayaer: 咱俩结婚吧
 * jiero 不在意是否妻子或者爱人爱上别人离开，如果真发生了，只能说自己做的不好或者对方变心了而已
<onlylove> jusss:你的bot掉了
<Mayaer> jiero  你能别玛丽苏吗。。
<jusss> onlylove: 没写字符过滤呢还
<jiero> Mayaer:  玛丽苏？
<onlylove> jusss:刚想问怎么玩
<jiero> Mayaer: 那是什么？
<onlylove> jiero: 玛格丽特苏
<Mayaer> jusss 你有液晶电视咩😁😁
<onlylove> jiero: 好了，逗你的
<onlylove> jiero: 和suse那个妹子没半毛钱关系
<onlylove> jiero: 玛丽苏，就是自恋狂
<iMadper> 只认识特仑苏
<jusss> onlylove: lisp这个真的想说擦，一个工具就是尼玛一门语言，函数名全tmd都不一样，跟cl一样，
<jiero> onlylove:  自恋？
<jiero> onlylove: 当然我的偶像就是自己可以变成的样子。。。
<jiero> 人是无法拿别人当偶像的吧。。。
<jusss> onlylove: rxrs完全是摆设，要是写c的编译器也都不支持c89 c99了，不知道c还留不留行
<jusss> Mayaer: 木有液晶电视
<Mayaer> 没有液晶电视就不结婚～lol
<iMadper> jusss: 解决 lisp方言过多 这个问题的唯一方法就是开发一个新的lisp方言.
<onlylove> jusss: 没事，你去分期一个，现在很便宜，三四千的样子
<jiero> Mayaer:  不结婚吧 onlylove  不结婚吧
 * jiero 反正结婚无望了
<iMadper> jusss: 但是开发新的lisp方言本身又会造成lisp更多方言.
<Mayaer> 你们没看过那个新闻吗～
<onlylove> Mayaer: 啥新闻
<Mayaer> 石家庄一个男的结婚 她女朋友因为他答应了买液晶电视结果结婚那天还没买好就不化妆穿婚纱  各种作  然后新浪一生气  掉头找前女友去结婚了
<Mayaer> 新郎
<jusss> iMadper: 所以就木有流行
<iMadper> jusss: 曾经的lisp相当流行啊
<jusss> iMadper: 80年代以前？
<onlylove> Mayaer: 这算啥，还有新郎到门口了，新娘家要9999钱，说万里挑一，结果新郎不结婚了的
<gebjgd> Mayaer, 你見過瑪麗素？
<Mayaer> 新娘以为新郎买电视去了>﹏< 等了半天不来 听说去前女友家接前女友结婚去了  就去酒店各种闹>﹏<
<Mayaer> 第二天俩人就去领离婚证  然后跟前女友办结婚证了>﹏<
<Mayaer> 一场液晶电视引发的血案。。
<Mayaer> 09年。。。
<Mayaer> 见过。。。
<gebjgd> Mayaer, 長的如何？
<Mayaer> 我们班学习委员就是。。。
<Mayaer> 这是应该的
<Mayaer> 这是习俗啊
<gebjgd> Mayaer, 長的如何？
<iMadper> onlylove: 万里挑一, 是拿出一万张1块钱, 选一张给新娘.
<Mayaer> 他自恋不是因为外表。。而是对自己的精神状态有着无比崇高的自信。。以及对他人的蔑视。。
<gebjgd> Mayaer, 長的如何？
<Mayaer> 高冷到不可理解。。。
<Mayaer> 丑的一笔！！！
<Mayaer> 矮的一笔。。。
<gebjgd> Mayaer, 太遺憾了
<onlylove> iMadper: 忘了，反正有搜狗输入法，那天刷搜狗新闻，在搜狐看到的
<Mayaer> 恩，不能给你做小受了
<Mayaer> 洗澡去>﹏<
<tracyone> 求助:http://askubuntu.com/questions/538248/freenfsnfs-server-for-win32-mount-in-ubuntu-14-04-access-deny
<^k^> ⇪ ti: FreeNFS(nfs server for win32),mount in ubuntu 14.04 access deny - Ask Ubuntu
<happyaron> 请淘汰nfs
<tracyone> :-!
<happyaron> 请不要在windows上跑nfs
<happyaron> 以上
<tracyone> :-!
<onlylove> happyaron: 淘汰nfs用啥？
<tracyone> 不要这么直接~
<onlylove> happyaron: nas？
<tracyone> nas那个太庞大了
<happyaron> onlylove: y
<happyaron> onlylove: smb也行
<happyaron> Guest16441: 你的马甲怎么丢了
<tracyone> 好吧，我的目的是是开发版上挂载win的目录
<tracyone> 你觉得除了nfs之外能用啥?
<onlylove> 其实吧，我一直在纳闷aron为何不淘汰linux
<happyaron> sshfs可以看看，不行就还nfs吧。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 换成啥呢
<happyaron> onlylove: 其实别的系统我也却是用啊
<happyaron> 确实
<tracyone> happyaron: 无论如何又知道一个东东..3q
<happyaron> sshfs 要用fuse，这个不大好
<happyaron> 看你开发板行不行了
<onlylove> happyaron: 当然换windows
<onlylove> happyaron: 难道你想全盘水果？
<happyaron> onlylove: 我两个都在用。。
<tracyone> fues好像看过不过不知道是啥东东，貌似得配置内核..
<onlylove> happyaron: 淘汰lin吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 生产工具啊，淘汰了没饭吃
<tracyone> 晕
<tracyone> linux最近很萌啊...deepin公司好像刚融资8千万，准备装他们系统看看
<happyaron> 深度把自己贱卖了
<onlylove> happyaron: 喵的，我要去kingsoft把他的运营打一顿去
<tracyone> 大家都要钱来存活，重要的是事业还能继续
<happyaron> onlylove: 为毛
<happyaron> tracyone: 2kw有点少
<happyaron> 操作系统太烧钱
<onlylove> happyaron: 喵的，人干事，动不动就lag
<iMadper> hamo: 是不是还是不行?
<iMadper> hamo: 擦
<iMadper> hamo: 刚才我断网了
<iMadper> hamo: 我还跟你说话呢, erc也不提醒我已经断网了
<happyaron> iMadper: emacs 大牛赶紧给erc写patch
<iMadper> happyaron: 不会elisp
<happyaron> iMadper: 对emacs大牛来说，这都是分分钟的事。
<iMadper> happyaron: ...
<onlylove> iMadper: 对emacs大牛来说，这都是秒秒钟的事。
<iMadper> hamo: 是不行吧? 别下单重复了
<jusss> jusss-bot say hi
<jusss> jusss-bot say hi
<hamo> iMadper: 你也下单了？
<jusss> .
<iMadper> hamo: 没呢, 我不知道你成没成
<iMadper> hamo: 你下单成功了?
<happyaron> iMadper hamo 你们这群土豪又在下单买东西。。
<iMadper> hamo: 那最好
<hamo> iMadper: 没成。反正是你的帐号，你进去就看到了...
<hamo> iMadper: 付不了...
<jusss> 忘了是前缀了，擦
<hamo> iMadper: 你找到办法付款了？
<iMadper> hamo: 看不懂ebay...
<hamo> iMadper: 或者周日到酒店付？
<iMadper> hamo: 我打算用我老爸的试试看
<iMadper> hamo: 来不及吧?
<hamo> iMadper: 可以，地址我给你改了，你一开始那个部队
<hamo> iMadper: 不对
<iMadper> hamo: 我先试试我老爸的
<iMadper> hamo: 不行就只能酒店了
<hamo> iMadper: 好。我是怕他卡收件人和信用卡持卡人必须一致
<iMadper> nnnd
<hamo> iMadper: 美国这种地方 很有可能
<iMadper> hamo: 是咩?
<iMadper> hamo: 哦...
<hamo> iMadper: 美国人手一张信用卡，信用卡是不许外借的
<iMadper> hamo: 恩.
<iMadper> hamo: 那我想想办法
<onlylove> jusss-scheme: hi
<hamo> jusss-scheme: 你谁啊？
<hamo> jusss-scheme: 笨bot
<onlylove> jusss-scheme: test
<onlylove> jusss:你这bot怎么玩啊
<jusss> say hi
<jusss-scm> hi all
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<jusss> 擦
<iMadper> hamo: 好像, amazon同价格...
<jusss> onlylove: 什么也木有加，还
<^k^> jusss-scm:点点点.  23:16
<hamo> iMadper: 果断阿妈杂啊
<jusss> say hi
<onlylove> jusss:还俩……
<onlylove> say bot
<hamo> say hi
<onlylove> jusss-scheme: say hi
<jusss> .
<jusss> say hi
<onlylove> hamo: 咱给他弄坏了咋办啊，我不会scheme啊
<jusss> 擦，咋执行一次就挂了
<hamo> iMadper: 阿妈杂有的话，ebay多麻烦啊
<jusss> 我可是用的递归呀
<hamo> 。
<hamo> say hi
<jusss> hamo: 没用的，我匹配的前缀
<iMadper> hamo: 擦 没提前看爱吗咋
<iMadper> hamo: amazon不说分辨率啊
<iMadper> hamo: 不行, 1366的
<iMadper> hamo: 15寸, 这分辨率不考虑啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 我擦你们买电脑呢？
<iMadper> happyaron: 昂
<happyaron> im
<happyaron> iMadper: 神马电脑
<iMadper> happyaron: 廉价hp
<iMadper> happyaron: ebay不认我信用卡, nnnd
<happyaron> iMadper: ...
 * jusss bot呢？
<hamo> iMadper: 15寸的本居然有1366x768的..
<hamo> iMadper: 这不是14的标准分辨率么
<iMadper> hamo: 对啊
<jussss> hamo: 关电脑了
<jussss> hamo: 匹配的前缀，你改nick也木有用，
<jussss> hamo: jusss:~@unxxxx这种原始信息的前缀
<hamo> jussss: 那我把username改成jusss就行了嘛
<jussss> hamo: 得有隐身衣的那个验证呀
<jussss> hamo: 隐身衣那个才能在unxxx什么的前加username
<jussss> hamo: 只有注册用户才能在原始信息里的unxxx什么的前出现username
<jussss> 就算复制了我的原始信息出来再发也木有用，因为从头匹配，复制的没法成头
<hamo> jussss: 好吧...不好玩
<jussss> mit scheme的匹配过程真的好奇葩，前缀 后缀 向前 向后 匹配
<jussss> 就是没有在一个字串里任意匹配
<jussss> 有个string-match的却是返回匹配的个数而不是#t #f
<yunfan> 有何奇怪
<yunfan> 任意匹配不就是这些基本的组合在一块的？
<jussss> 看来还是自己写一个任意匹配的算了
<jussss> yunfan: 如果在中间的咋匹配？
<jussss> 用匹配返回个数还得用if判断
<jussss> 不如直接返回#t #f简单
<jussss> win下 M-w经常不能用
<jussss> 还得C-w
<jussss> hamo: iMadper 你们一直是M-w还是C-w ?
<jiero> hamo: 当你见到17寸1440 （
<jiero> 更好恶劣
<jiero> happyaron:  蓉蓉
<jiero> iMadper: 从美国买不是 asus 没有质保吧？
<jusss> 每当看到百科里写人物生平，总感觉这个人已经挂了…
<happyaron> ji。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我被你推荐的路由坑了啊，咋办啊
<jusss> onlylove: android 5.0出了原来
<onlylove> jusss: 你刚知道啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 没遇到坑的表示没办法啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 你不玩游戏当然遇不到这个坑
<happyaron> onlylove: 只有我妈用，我不用这个
<onlylove> happyaron: 你总不能让我和妹子说，400块买了个玩具
<happyaron> onlylove: 我有啥办法呢。
<onlylove> happyaron: 等贝尔金吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过这事着实蹊跷，你遇到的是tp，我遇到的是贝尔金
<onlylove> happyaron: 我觉得可能和ISP有关系
<happyaron> 饿
<happyaron> 额
<happyaron> 可能吧，遇到问题的是联通
<onlylove> happyaron: 方正宽带……
<happyaron> 额
<jusss> onlylove: happyaron 晚安
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<gebjgd> happyaron, 还不睡觉？
<happyaron> gebjgd: 这会儿在美帝呢
<happyaron> 刚下午
<gebjgd> happyaron, 又去什么地方了
<happyaron> boston
<gebjgd> happyaron, 开会？
<happyaron> 先访友，再开会
<gebjgd> happyaron, 年纪轻轻就这么东跑西穿的
<happyaron> 还好吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, suse已经在卖btrfs的全系统rollback了
<evilwang> hey
<gebjgd> evilwang, ho
<evilwang> - -!
<evilwang> 能打中文啊
<gebjgd> evilwang, 那你打英文
<evilwang> don't be kidding
<evilwang> wo shi xiao xue sheng
<alvin_rxg> evilwang: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *e`5^X*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<gebjgd> evilwang, kidding你个头
<evilwang> 你系边度人？
<gebjgd> evilwang, 你猜
<gebjgd> evilwang, 你话
<gebjgd> evilwang, 你话呢
<evilwang> - -！
<evilwang> 睇mv呢
<evilwang> 感觉打了中文一点都不高端了
<gebjgd> happyaron, 你在哪里勾引漂亮金发妹子了么
<gebjgd> evilwang, 什么高端
<evilwang> 还有金发妹纸？
<gebjgd> evilwang, 为什么没有
<evilwang> 都不能发图片
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 看来老婆是广东的就是好呀。还能多学一门语言
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, btrfs可以全回滚
<alvin_rxg> 羡慕嫉妒恨
<gebjgd> evilwang, imagebin
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: btrfs 不是就带 snapshot 么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是啊
<feiyin> 哇 ，还有没睡的
<evilwang> 这群 主要聊什么话题
<gebjgd> feiyin, 当然有
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 然后你经常吃后悔药？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是啊　为了速度快　另外rpm你懂的　垃圾
<feiyin> 我在折腾输入法，装了fcitx 硬是切换不过来呀 。
<evilwang> 是什么系统？
<evilwang> kylin？
<feiyin> 是 ubuntu 14.04
<evilwang> 我的就是啊
<feiyin> 现在还是 i-bus
<evilwang> lts 14.嚄
<evilwang> 不是有个谷歌拼音么
<feiyin> 装了，怎么调不出来
<gebjgd> feiyin, 用的什么语言的界面
<feiyin> gebjgd: 中文的阿
<feiyin> 我发现好多日文的歌名字都是乱码 ，是没安装日文么
<gebjgd> feiyin, 语言里装
<feiyin> O:-)
<happyaron> gebjgd: 勾引黑发妹子呢
<happyaron> gebjgd: 忘记拜温拿了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 拜见温拿
<gebjgd> happyaron, 温什么拿
<happyaron> gebjgd: 人生赢家嘛，winner
<gebjgd> happyaron, 我赢什么了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 额你自己都忘记了
<gebjgd> happyaron, 完全不知道我赢了什么了
<gebjgd> happyaron, 如果我这样的就算是人生赢家　那人生赢家遍地是啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 正在用suse
<happyaron> gebjgd: ...
<alvin_rxg> Linux debridge 2.6.32-042stab092.3 #1 SMP Sun Jul 20 13:27:24 MSK 2014 i686 GNU/Linux
<alvin_rxg> ey.. 错了。这我同学的机器
<alvin_rxg> Linux arch 3.14.21-1-lts #1 SMP Fri Oct 10 16:22:00 UTC 2014 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jackness> iMadper, 你还好吗？
<jackness> iMadper, 我挺想你的
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-18
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx 求推荐个手写输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464947 fcitx 求推荐个可以鼠标手写的输入法 统计信息: 发表于 由 k25566 — 2014-10-18 6:47
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: IP卡 : 猴子拣到一个卡,它想看清楚是啥卡,就爬到树枝上看,这时一个雷击中了它。猴子:TMD,原来是IP卡
<jusss> say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  09:13
<jusss> say hi
<jusss> .
<jusss> say hi
<jusss> say hi
<Niac> hi
<^k^> Niac:点点点.  09:44
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  09:50
<jusss> say hi
<jusss-sheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-sheme:点点点.  09:50
<jusss> say hi
<jusss-sheme> hi all
<iMadper> 早, 小伙伴们
<^k^> jusss-sheme:点点点.  09:50
<jusss> say hi
<jusss-sheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-sheme:点点点.  09:51
<jusss> iMadper: 在mit-scheme里每次(write blabla socket)都得(flush-output socket)，要不还不发送，这是什么机制
<iMadper> jusss: 说了多少次了, 我不会lisp
<jusss> 每次都有冲刷缓冲区
<jusss> ç´¯
<jusss> say hi
<jusss-sheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-sheme:点点点.  09:53
<iMadper> jusss: 不过你这个问题应该是行缓冲的原因.
<iMadper> jusss: 多数的io操作, 写入其实都是放到缓冲区的.
 * kandu 膜拜全知全能高手 iMadper
<iMadper> jusss: 如果是行缓冲, 那么当时写入 \n的时候, 或者手动flush的时候才会真的写出去
<iMadper> kandu: 别闹, 我不是搞编程的...
<kandu> iMadper: 这才可怕啊，人家搞编程的都没你懂呢
<iMadper> kandu: 随便一个搞编程的就比我懂吧..
<iMadper> kandu: 你可是频道的传奇啊...
<iMadper> kandu: 我给你提鞋都不配啊..
<jusss> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> jusss: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8061019/why-doesnt-this-c-programme-print-the-first-printf-statement/8061104
<^k^> ⇪ ti: why doesn't this c programme print the first printf statement? - Stack Overflow
<kandu> iMadper: 算了，拍马屁都拍不过你。被你一拍，我先是喜不自胜，再是得意忘形，仔细一想，自惭形秽，最后竟是哑口无言。呆到现在才反应过来。人和人之间差距咋就这么大，竟被全方位碾压了。只能长叹一声，再次膜拜
<Niac> --!
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 种豌豆 : P·皮哈开垦了一小块土地,并且种上豌豆。当他把开发完成后,他的邻居忽然来访。"你种什么了?"他问道,眼睛看着皮哈刚刚开掘的一个个深坑。 "豌豆。"皮哈大声答道。 "你忘了做一块墓碑。" "做墓碑?"皮哈不懂为什么要做墓碑。 "嗳,"他摇着头说,"你把这些
<^k^>  ─> 豆子埋到那么深的地下,它们就应当得到一块适当的碑记。"  
<jusss> say hi
<jusss-sheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-sheme:点点点.  10:11
<iMadper> kandu: .... .... 大湿
<jusss> say hi
<jusss-sheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-sheme:点点点.  10:24
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ntfs-config好像会损坏数据 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464949 ntfs-config好像会损坏数据，昨天刚装上，今天WIN7打开后就开始检测硬盘，提示有数据损坏，开机后桌面就一个鼠标指针什么都没有，修复和 恢复无效，这已经是第二次了，以前用12.04时就曾损坏过WIN7引导区，
<^k^>  ─> 搞得无法启动 ，希望这不是巧合 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2014-10-18 10:27
<jusss> say hi
<jusss-sheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-sheme:点点点.  10:38
<jusss> bla
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ufw防火墙日志，用什么命令查看？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464950 Code: ufw  logging  on  low 日志文件，在什么目录？ 用什么命令，查看日志文件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 QOAL — 2014-10-18 10:58
<jusss> say hi
<jusss-sheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-sheme:点点点.  10:59
<iMadper> pritunl 真是好东西啊
<onlylove> jusss:bot放出来玩玩
<jusss> onlylove: 在忙坑爹的vmware
<jusss> onlylove: 直接复制文件夹克隆系统不行呀
<onlylove> jusss: vmware啥产品？
<jusss> onlylove: 大坑货
<onlylove> jusss: workstation？
<onlylove> 不能直接复制的
<jusss> onlylove: 我看下
<onlylove> 用clone
<onlylove> 里面有网卡mac地址啥的
<jusss> onlylove: 克隆还得选地址我不知道地址是多少。。。
<onlylove> 会冲突
<onlylove> 随机生成啊
<jusss> onlylove: 选文件位置
<jusss> onlylove: 我试试
<jusss> onlylove: 不过网上说有可以直接复制文件夹的
<onlylove> jusss: 让你选存哪里的，位置是，mac地址选重新初始化
<jusss> onlylove: 不行，晚上你帮我搞下，地址帐号密码给你
<onlylove> jusss: 我可是在vmware呆过的，你听我的还是听他们的
<jusss> onlylove: 下午着急回家，5个小时的车
<jusss> onlylove: 听你的
<onlylove> jusss: 你是啥产品，遇到啥问题
<jusss> onlylove: vMware ESXi 5.5.0
<jusss> vmware vsphere
<onlylove> jusss: 这东西啊，这个克隆虚拟机需要在vcenter里面操作，esxi没有克隆功能
<onlylove> jusss： 你复制下试试吧，就复制俩文件
<onlylove> jusss: 后缀是vmx和vmdk的
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<jusss> say hi
<jusss-sheme> hi all
<jusss> good
<^k^> jusss-sheme:点点点.  11:58
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/4635.html 护士专科学校的期中考试 : 护士专科学校期中考试,有一道选择试题的题目是:男性生殖器官的构造是1、肉；2、骨头；3、海绵体。结果有位女学生选择了2、骨头。老师生气地数落她说:"没想到你居然连男性最基本生殖器官的构造都选
<^k^>  ─> 错了！ ""可是我的根据并非理论而是实践的检验呀！ "女学生强辩道
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04 怎么安装rtl8187网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464951 新装的ubuntu14.04麒麟版系统 rtl8187网卡一直显示正在链接然后又显示链接断开 怎么解决？估计是驱动问题，请问怎么安装驱动？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kevin_zilin — 2014-10-18 11:54
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • Ubuntu里可以使用按下鼠标滑轮，然后上下移动实现滚动吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464954 如题。 在Windows下很多软件中是可以的（包括Chrome等），Ubuntu貌似不行？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sjyzhxw — 2014-10-18 12:45
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M07/00/08/Cg-4V1I2rPyId9pXAACP_dgLNK8AALrHwMyDSMAAJAV263.jpg 姐,你这发型哪做的呀?太霸气了吧
<cherrot_home> nick ccherrot
<ccherrot> iMadper, 早啊
<gebjgd> akong, 阿孔
<akong> gebjgd, hi
<gebjgd> akong, 和adam在腐败？
<akong> gebjgd, 没，我昨天来柏林了
<akong> gebjgd, 你回去了？
<gebjgd> akong, 你好厉害  神出鬼没的
<gebjgd> akong, 我在家呢
<akong> gebjgd, 我昨天做地铁逛了好多地方
<gebjgd> akong, 去柏林不要忘记去吃berliner Luft
<akong> gebjgd, 今天骑自行车出去
<gebjgd> akong, 赞
<akong> OK
<gebjgd> akong, 有朋友在berlin?
<akong> gebjgd, en，很方便
<akong> gebjgd, 过会做点面吃一下
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • xp下用u盘安装ubuntu14.04 LTS，电脑启动时没有ubuntu的启动项 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464956 xp下用u盘安装ubuntu14.04 LTS，电脑启动时没有ubuntu的启动项 统计信息: 发表于 由 dengfangwen — 2014-10-18 14:25
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 抗 议！！！为什么，贴到了归档贴？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464957 又没灌水！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 QOAL — 2014-10-18 14:30
<gaoge> 怎么看有几个人在线？
<jiero> gaoge: 一般客户端都有显示
<jiero> gaoge: 你用的啥
<gaoge> IRC的小窗口
<jiero> gaoge: ？什么意思，不懂。
<hoxily> gaoge: xchat 0.3.0?
<hoxily> 我用过的xchat最低版本是2.8
<jiero> hoxily:  你是什么情况
<hoxily> jiero: HexChat 2.10.1 呀
 * jiero 摸摸 hoxily  我今天发现原来这个世界已经不是我知道的了，40元钱只能买2天的食物啊。
<gaoge> 我用的是xchat-gnome
<jiero> gaoge: 。。。
<hoxily> jiero: 刚才用ctcp看了下 gaoge 的客户端信息，发现是 xchat 0.3.0 Linux 3.13.0-32-generic [i686]
 * jiero 碾压 gaoge
<gaoge> :-)
<gaoge> 我用的是qq1.0
<gaoge> 简直底到喳
<hoxily> gaoge: 如果右侧没有NickList，那么用 /names 命令查看当前频道的在线人员
<gaoge> 哦，谢谢，挺好
<jiero> gaoge:  在 freenode 服务器页面， /list #ubuntu-cn 就知道这里更多信息了
<hoxily> jiero: 历史书上说，国民党在大陆执政后期，通货膨胀严重。
<jiero> hoxily:  freenode那个页面算什么？
<jiero> hoxily:  取消统货这种东西
<jiero> hoxily: 通货~
<jiero> hoxily: 切，那时候通货是硬发行的，现在中国的通货是硬输出的
<jiero> hoxily: 大家不论从哪里买东西，钱全飞了其他国家去了~ 因为没人相信中国自己的产品~
<hoxily> 历史书上还说，当时外国势力不看好共产党，认为共产党打仗一流，搞经济建设还是算了。
<jiero> hoxily: 看好共产党有啥关系不，反正靠的是人拼死拼活
<feiyin> morning.
<hoxily> jiero: 现在还是以经济建设为中心吗？
<jiero> hoxily:  至少当时中国就有贫富差距的。
<hoxily> jiero: 我没记错的话，书上说是100年不动摇。
<jiero> hoxily:  从来都不是以经济建设为中心的-从来都是社会稳定为中心
<jiero> hoxily: 经济只不过是噱头
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 如何使用python获取ext4文件系统的crtime？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464958 ext4文件系统中，crtime是文件inode最近一次改变的信息。目前只搜到一个获取它的办法： 例如获取.bashrc的crtime： Code: $ ls -i .bashrc 记下输出的inode，比如9999。 Code: debugfs -R 'stat <9999>' /dev/sda? 输出
<^k^>  ─> 如下： Code: Inode: 9999 Type: regular Mode: 0644 Flags: 0x80000 Generation: 3777246081 Version: 0x00000000:00000001 User: 1000 Group: 10 …
<roylez> jiero: 渣
<roylez> jiero: 干啥呢渣渣
<roylez> hoxily: 最近买了个锅，棒子国造的，超好。锅是棒子的，电饭煲是德国的，洗衣机是泥轰的，只有电视是国产的
<xtudian> !joke
<gebjgd> roylez, 赞 全世界人民服务你
<xtudian> 大家好
<roylez> hoxily: 国内各种工业废柴，不靠骗消费者不靠政府补贴退税不靠低利率贷款不靠压榨员工，哪里有他们的生存空间。感谢淘宝和海淘，现在拿人民币投票更有效率了
<^k^> xtudian:点点点.  15:06
<roylez> gebjgd: 德国佬死一边去
<xtudian> cloak
<roylez> 菜鸟
<xtudian> ip cloak
<gebjgd> roylez, 忘记你我当初的山盟海誓了？
<roylez> gebjgd: 嗨你妹
<gebjgd> roylez, 没有妹
<roylez> gebjgd: 嗨你小姨子
<gebjgd> roylez, 欢迎
<xtudian> -_-||
<gebjgd> 据说啊当要去 性都
<xtudian> 怎么活跃的这么少
<gebjgd> xtudian, 大周六能有什么人
<xtudian> 为啥？
<xtudian> 出去玩了都？
<jiero> roylez:  我在想一个女孩子为啥会不拉黑我却又不回复我
<xtudian> 简单
<xtudian> 首先你告诉我那个女孩子呢id
<xtudian> 我感觉那女孩子没在
<roylez> jiero: 她是个援交的，一次换一个号
<xtudian> ……就当我没说
 * jiero 将 roylez 往活里打
<xtudian> 等下，那也行还是个技术援吧
<ccherrot> roylez, 主席好机智
<jiero> 。。。
<roylez> 技术媛 xtudian ，女字旁，要尊重女性
 * jiero 踩踩 cherrot
<xtudian> 吓跑了……
<gebjgd> xtudian, 懒的理你
<xtudian> 不好意思
<gebjgd> jiero, 懒的理你
<roylez> cherrot: 切肉坨，你的马甲掉了
<gebjgd> xtudian, 发错人了  你是新来的？
<jiero> gebjgd: 噢。也是
<xtudian> 手残了刚刚，我已经把右手打骨折了
<xtudian> 对啊
<roylez> gebjgd: 升 Yosemite 了没？
<xtudian> 终于找到组织了
<jiero> gebjgd:  但是不觉得烦么 - 为啥不拉黑啊
<xtudian> 以后用得着
<roylez> jiero: 都说了人家换号了
<jiero> roylez: 不可能，对方是用真名注册的
<roylez> jiero: 那就更专业了。身份证都带换的
<jiero> roylez: 我还是相信她的 。不会的
<xtudian> 怎么给单个人发信息啊
<xtudian> 就像楼上
<roylez> jiero: 一厢情愿，算啦
<roylez> xtudian: 敲首字母，按 TAB
<xtudian> 手机党……
<jiero> roylez:  ？？？那样很奇怪的啊，为啥不拉黑我，呢
<roylez> xtudian: 那还是等着手残吧
<xtudian> ╮（╯＿╰）╭
<roylez> jiero: 再怎么想也无济于事，卢瑟
<roylez> jiero: 有这份心，不如想想怎么泡下个
<roylez> jiero: cut the untangible shit
<jiero> roylez:  ？为什么要去泡女孩子呢？
<roylez> jiero: 那就滚一边去。爱怎么玩怎么玩
<jiero> roylez:  这个人对我来说就是一面镜子 - 感觉她了解我的速度超级快
<roylez> jiero: 关你屁事....
<xtudian> ……
<jiero> roylez:  ？
<gebjgd> jiero, 魏徵？
<jiero> roylez:  小乐乐快喝奶去
<jiero> gebjgd: ？
<jiero> gebjgd: 那是什么？
<gebjgd> jiero, 你娶個鏡子好了
<roylez> jiero: 她了解你速度快，好吧，这是个事实，但又关你屁事
<jiero> gebjgd: 噢。就是那个典故。。。
<jiero> roylez:  觉得很好奇，
<jiero> roylez: 或者说有什么事情，会问问
<jiero> roylez:  或者又惹恼了一个人哈~
<gebjgd> jiero, 你直接說你富二代就行了
<roylez> jiero: 没准她就是个做HR的料，会看人说话，仅此而已。如果她跟你没有利益关系，或者互相没感情基础，那她有什么超能力，关你屁事
<jiero> roylez:  呃，有可能呢。不过确实没见过，可能我见识太少了~
<gebjgd> jiero, 你和她介紹完你的家裏之後  她就立馬對你說 “老公操我”
<jiero> gebjgd: 怎么可能啊，对方和我情况类似，而且绝对比我富有多了
<gaoge> 在ubuntu里使用IE 核心要怎么做
<feiyin> 开 goagent 提示  ‘您的连接不是私密连接  ’  。。 如何搞  。。
<roylez> gaoge: 装个虚拟机，或者用 wine
 * jiero 踹gebjgd
<feiyin> 有碰到的么
<gebjgd> gaoge, playonlinux
<xtudian> 我胡汉三又回来了
<roylez> 准手残又来了
<xtudian> 我去，这么快就剩我自己拉
<feiyin> 胡汉三有没有用goagent 呀 。。
<feiyin> :-D
<xtudian> goagent是啥？
<feiyin> :-/
<xtudian> roylez, 大神你嚎
<xtudian> 有没有用xchat的？
<xtudian> 右下角的进度条是毛？
<jiero> roylez: 儿童在肛门期欲望的满足和他在大小便训练过程中所学到的人际关系方式，对他未来的人格形成产生较大影响，过于放纵或过于眼里的大小便训练都可能导致肛门期的固着，并表现为相应的人格特质。#我还是太无知了#
<jiero> roylez:  2014教师资格《中学教育知识与能力》高频考点
<jiero> 哎呀哎呀。
<xtudian> ......
<roylez> jiero: 把你ignore了比较好
<jiero> roylez:  为什么没做呢？
<jiero> roylez: 我就好奇
<roylez> jiero: 用的盗版Alfred，总是提醒我升级，纠结我是不是干脆买个正版得了
<jiero> roylez:  直接写信说，给我一份吧，我都写了插件了
<^k^> xtudian: define:goagent not defined.
<xtudian> ?
<xtudian> 怎么个意思？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 和平的方式 : 儿子领了成绩单回家:"爸爸,你说你是和平理事会的成员?""当然""那么我今天提议咱们要用和平的方式解决一切纷争。"
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • DNS修改 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464959 相信有不少使用过vpn的童鞋会遇到过即使连接了vpn，依然无法打开twitter，facebook，YouTube等网站，到底什么原因呢？博主多年使用（myvpnonly.org ）vpn积累下的经验，这一般是因为dns受到污染造成，只要修改dns即可。 由于国
<^k^>  ─> 内电信对Facebook、Twitter、Youtube之类的网站采取了IP域名劫持，所以你登陆后可能任然无法访问，请将你的宽 …
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • Ubuntu14.04LTS安装wine1.6后开机超慢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464960 这是dmesg信息，求大神帮忙诊断下。 Code: [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct [    0.000000] Linux version 3.13.0-37-generic (buildd@
<^k^>  ─> roseapple) (gcc version 4.8.2 (Ubuntu 4.8.2-19ubuntu1) ) #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 22 21:30:01 UTC 2014 (Ubuntu 3.13.0-37.64-generic 3.13.11.7) …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Mozilla Firefox 崩溃报告? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464964 https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/ ... 1b32141018 什么原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 QOAL — 2014-10-18 17:38
<zhianguo> 大家好  我来看大家了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jusss> say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  18:03
<jusss> say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  18:17
<hoxily> jusss: 厉害！
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问 SMPlayer 是否需要安装额外的解码器吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464965 请问 SMPlayer 是否需要安装额外的解码器吗？VLC支持硬件解码吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2014-10-18 18:20
<jusss> hoxily: ...
<hoxily> jusss: sbcl socket写的？
<jusss> hoxily: mit-scheme
<hoxily> 啊
<jusss> hoxily: sbcl socket没看懂。。。
<jusss> 还是scheme简单易懂
<jzp113>  大家干啥呢
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请教谁研究过 gutenprint？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464966 我ububntu12.04 12.10 gimp 2.8.14 2.8.10 都在安装时选择安装了这个打印插件，但是他不工作，在gutenprint里设置好打印后打印机没反应，一会打印任务自己就没有了。 用gimp的直接打印没有问题。 gutenprint 这个东西
<^k^>  ─> 需要怎么安装 统计信息: 发表于 由 wayoca — 2014-10-18 18:53
<jackness> 有人吗？
<^k^> jackness:点点点.  19:08
<jackness> 我的thunderbird不能发送邮件了啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我的thunderbird不能发送邮件了，请大神指教！谢谢，在线等！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464967 我的thunderbird不能发送邮件了，请大神指教！谢谢，在线等！如图所示 统计信息: 发表于 由 jackness — 2014-10-18 19:11
<jackness_> iMadper, 我的邮箱出问题了，你帮我看看啊！
<jackness_> iMadper, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=464967
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 我的thunderbird不能发送邮件了，请大神指教！谢谢，在线等！ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: jackness
<jusss> say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  19:21
<alvin_rxg> say bla
<alvin_rxg> say hi
<onlylove> jusss: 来点好玩的，看kk，别整天就那一句
<perr> 喵
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 那个BOT认人的，你说不好使
<onlylove> perr: 喵喵
 * jiero 从下午睡到现在。
<jusss> onlylove: 那个字符过滤过程还没写呢
<jiero> 要无眠了
<iMadper> jiero: 有paypal verified account没?
<jusss> onlylove: 待会写出来就马上能改了
<jussss> say hi
<jusss> iMadper: 来个scheme的字符过滤过程
<jiero> iMadper: 不清楚，3天前受到了款 -
<iMadper> jiero: 帮我下单, 我先给你转账?
<onlylove> iMadper: 那个和普通的账号有啥区别？我知道 jiero 有paypal
<iMadper> onlylove: 有些商品不接受未verified的账号
<iMadper> onlylove: ebay/paypal真难用, 比taobao/alipay麻烦多了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: https://github.com/jusss/lisp/blob/master/mit-scheme-bot
<jiero> iMadper: 是么？不是简洁多了？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 取标题超时 execution expired
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 用的前缀过滤，你改名字木有用的
<iMadper> jiero: ... 我弄了三天了, 期间 hamo还用他的卡弄了一天, 都没搞定
<iMadper> jiero: 你的是不是verified的账号啊
<jusss> (if (string-prefix-ci? ":jusss!~user@unaffiliated/jusss PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :say hi"
<jusss> recv-msg)
<iMadper> jiero: 是的话帮我下个单, 我给你转账到支付宝
<jiero> iMadper: 我没认证
<iMadper> jiero: 哦
<jiero> iMadper: 我也试试吧
<jusss> iMadper: emacs为啥没quit without save的快捷键？
<jiero> iMadper: 以前的 paypal 帐号我注销了
<jusss> 还是有，我不知道？
<iMadper> jiero: 不是verified的应该不行吧
<jiero> iMadper: 什么不行？
<iMadper> jiero: 走不了外币通道.
<iMadper> jiero: 银联通道付款限额1000
<jiero> iMadper: 不是外币信用卡么?
<jiero> iMadper: 我看看
<iMadper> jiero: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-15-6-HP-x360-2-in-1-15-u010dx-Touchscreen-Laptop-i5-4210U-2-7GHz-8G-750G-/181512951860?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item2a4303d834
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ err: no title
<iMadper> jiero: 我给你我的ebay用户名密码, 里面默认的地址就是对的, 然后你用你的paypal付款? 我可以给你转账
<jiero> iMadper: 看来需要2~3工作日才能验证完成
<iMadper> jiero: 是啊
<iMadper> jiero: 来不及了, 美国快递慢
<jiero> iMadper: 干嘛买这些没有质保的？
<iMadper> jiero: 1年质保啊
<jiero> iMadper: HP有国际质保了？
<iMadper> jiero: 哦, 买什么不是重点, 重点是我没办法付款啊
<iMadper> jiero: 我下周五回国
<jiero> iMadper: 噢。你现在在美国啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 要在回国之前收到, 今天就得下单.
<iMadper> jiero: 明天去
<jiero> iMadper: 直接问同事呗。
<jiero> iMadper: 给对方现金
<iMadper> jiero: 人家在哪儿呢我就给现金...
<iMadper> 5
<jiero> iMadper: 那就找 别人吧。
<jiero> iMadper:
<iMadper> 昂.
<jiero> iMadper: 问问 freeflying ？
<onlylove> 信用卡可以吧？
<onlylove> 说起来，低压的I5有2.7G的频率？睿频2。7吧？默认1.7G
<jiero> onlylove:  干嘛不说能达到的上限~
<onlylove> 不过8G内存真实在
<onlylove> jiero: 国内都是标俩的
<jiero> onlylove:  手机的不都是说上限么
<onlylove> jiero: 手机没睿频
<jiero> onlylove: 多数手机80%时间运行在30%的频率下不是？
<jiero> onlylove: 怎么会没有类似的。
<jiero> onlylove: 我以前超频手机就有4档，不超频时自动调整。
<onlylove> jiero: 这个不一样的
<onlylove> jiero: 你啥手机有超频功能
<onlylove> 266USD到中国，不贵啊
<onlylove> 不对，那是import charge……
<onlylove> 没看上面699$的价格……
<onlylove> 这样就是966USD，算下来也快6000软了
<hoxily> jusss: 那个，freenode有多台服务器连接而成。
<jiero> onlylove:  很老的手机都有 arm v9的。
<jiero> onlylove:  都不是固定频率的
<hoxily> jusss: 你只连接morgan.freenode.net？
<jiero> onlylove: imadper不交税
<onlylove> jiero: 别拿着arm说事，这边是x86，而且就算没固定频率，也有缺省频率
<onlylove> jiero: 不交税么，那少了226USD
<jiero> iMadper: 就是说你不信任对方不想用 visa 支付？
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 出来
<iMadper> jiero: 什么?? 我想用visa啊
<jiero> iMadper: 可以直接支付，不用 paypal
<iMadper> jiero: 现在只要有什么方式让我付费, 哪怕多付手续费都可以
<jiero> iMadper: 但是没有保护
<iMadper> jiero: 不行
<jiero> iMadper: 为啥不行？
<iMadper> jiero: 商家只接受paypal
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教解决字体问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464968 一打开金山OFFICE，就显示缺wingdings,wingding1,wingding2......,请教大侠，如何解决！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lvtongjingjun — 2014-10-18 20:06
<iMadper> jiero: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-15-6-HP-x360-2-in-1-15-u010dx-Touchscreen-Laptop-i5-4210U-2-7GHz-8G-750G-/181512951860?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item2a4303d834    你看这个payments
<iMadper> imtxc: 粗来啊
<iMadper> ofan: 粗来
<jiero> iMadper:  哎呀呀，没准备好~
<jiero> iMadper: 而且美国快递很慢的。你这样未必能收到
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【疑问】手动挂载和卸载介质之后，nautilus遗留介质图标？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464969 首先，我们手动挂载和卸载一个iso介质： Code: $ sudo mount -o loop ./WINXP.iso ~/tmp # 可以在挂载后，使用nautilus进入目录看一下，不要退出。 $ sudo umount ~/tmp 如此操作之后，就
<^k^>  ─> 会在nautilus左边的侧边栏上遗留一个介质图标： 点击之后，就会出现下面的错误信息： Code: <div class="codecont
<jiero> iMadper: 不如直接~ bid
<iMadper> jiero: 跟bid有关系?
<iMadper> jiero: bid之后不用付款?
<iMadper> jiero: 现在问题是不能付款
<jiero> iMadper: 噢说bid，没有货到付款的呢~
<October21> 找人代付？
<iMadper> October21: 对啊
<iMadper> October21: 你有paypal verified account
<iMadper> October21: ?
<October21> 穷学生……
 * iMadper 
<jiero>  iMadper 问 lainme
<jiero> iMadper: 主席啊主席啊
<iMadper> roylez: 扎西
<jiero> iMadper:  还有叫上 MeaCulpa酷胖叔
<iMadper> jiero: 先看看扎西有没有吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 粗来啊
<jiero> iMadper:  如果是搜附近的话，让对方送货上门交钱不行么？
<jiero> iMadper:  100公里内应该可以哈
<iMadper> jiero: 我去的位置太偏僻了
<jiero> iMadper: 噢
<iMadper> jiero: va
<iMadper> jiero: 附近有可能的商家就是华盛顿dc了
<jiero> iMadper: 不会多么偏的拉
<jiero> iMadper: 搜一下看就是
<jiero> iMadper: 快递能送到么你不想像一下 - 3-12天。
<iMadper> jiero: 能.
<iMadper> jiero: Fast'N Free
<jiero> iMadper: 时间啊时间
<iMadper> jiero: 承诺23号送到.
<jiero> 不到就撕票
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> happyaron: 坏荣, 乃有没有ebay认证的账号啊?
<happyaron> iMadper: no
<iMadper> happyaron: ToT
<happyaron> iMadper: 扎西肯定能有吧。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 或者猴总
<iMadper> happyaron: 候总多半没有吧? 我问问
<jiero> iMadper: 打电话给 酷胖  huntxu叔叔
<iMadper> happyaron: 候总不在线
<iMadper> jiero: 难度大.
<happyaron> iMadper: 阿当呢
<iMadper> happyaron: 在欧洲呢
<happyaron> iMadper: 他不经常海淘么
<jiero> iMadper: 找美国人 knownbad
<happyaron> iMadper: 又如何，在线代付而已
<iMadper> happyaron: 他海涛都是amazon之类的啊
<happyaron> o
<jiero> happyaron:  蓉蓉蓉蓉
<iMadper> 想到了!! ebay代下单!
<iMadper> 错了
<happyaron> jiero: ....
<iMadper>  淘宝代下单!
<iMadper> 赞!
<happyaron> iMadper: ...
<jiero> 去，真无聊
<jiero> 真无聊
<iMadper> 淘宝代下单真是咱
<iMadper> 真是赞
<iMadper> 汇率比我自己下单还好
<onlylove> 今天路过吴裕泰，无聊去买了两茶叶……
<iMadper> onlylove: 吴裕泰, 冰淇淋特别好吃
<iMadper> onlylove: 摸摸大
<onlylove> iMadper: 那不是卖茶叶的么……
<iMadper> happyaron: 摸摸大
<iMadper> jiero: 摸摸大
<iMadper> onlylove: 对, 所以只有花茶/抹茶的冰淇淋, 但是特别好吃
<onlylove> 然后我发现我没茶壶……
<iMadper> onlylove: 6块钱一只, 每次路过都买
<onlylove> 然后开始纳闷当时为啥要买茶叶……
<iMadper> onlylove: 我经常用杯子泡茶, 也行啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 我杯子小
<iMadper> 我擦, 我摸摸大了半天, 没人回应我啊!
 * iMadper 伐开心
<onlylove> iMadper: 你要先问么么，然后如果对方回么么哒，你才可以滚床单
<iMadper> onlylove: 我不要滚床单啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 他是妹子壕，不需要这么问
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以直接说么么哒？
<happyaron> onlylove: 这是秀自己壕，没别的意思
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 这是神马节奏？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464971 Code: (1) Creating object for path '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/1' failed in libnm-glib. 插上usb无线网卡，在nm点下去，就是这个错误提示 高人能解释下神马情况？ 如何解决？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 x
<^k^>  ─> j.David — 2014-10-18 20:45
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何从shell判断是从本地登录的还是ssh登录的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464973 如题。 我想在bashrc中写一句 如果是从ssh登录的那么就开一个tmux并attach 否则就什么都不做。多谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 PithornDawn — 2014-10-18 20:53
<jusss> hoxily: 哦这不是怎么简单怎么写吗，等我字符过滤过程写出来了就能改了
<jusss> 难道只能用最笨的办法，先把字符串变成字符列表，然后挨个判断吗
<jusss> 谁来个更简洁的办法
<roylez> jusss: 啥
<jusss> roylez: 字符串匹配过程
<roylez> jusss: 啥匹配
<roylez> jusss: lisp？
<roylez> jusss: ruby我就勉为其难教你一把
<jusss> roylez: scheme
<roylez> jusss: 那你还是思想有多远就死多远好了
<Chaos`Eternal> scheme我熟
<Chaos`Eternal> 啥问题
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 字符串匹配，(my-string-match "blablah" "la") 怎么写这个my-string-match
<Chaos`Eternal> 啥scheme
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: mit-scheme
<Chaos`Eternal> guile里面直接用正则啊
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 写个过程吧，
<Chaos`Eternal> slib里面也有正则表达式
<Chaos`Eternal> 还要写过程。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 你是要判断两个字符串相等
<Chaos`Eternal> 还是找sub string
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 包含吧，长度不要相等
<Chaos`Eternal> 然后你这是作业
<Chaos`Eternal> 还是工程
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 不是，我都毕业了。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 作业么，你就只能一个字符一个字符的干
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 那工程呢
<Chaos`Eternal> 如果是工程，直接找个regular exp的实现吧
<Chaos`Eternal> 等一下
<Chaos`Eternal> http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/dorai/pregexp/
<Chaos`Eternal> 用这个吧
<^k^> ⇪ t: pregexp: Portable Regular Expressions for Scheme and Common Lisp
<Chaos`Eternal> 号称portable的
<Chaos`Eternal> 再说为啥用mit scheme
<Chaos`Eternal> 这年头应该用guile啊
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 因为我是win7
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: chez没提供socket
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: racket没用过
<jusss> chicken的速度太差
<Chaos`Eternal> 装cygwin
<Chaos`Eternal> 然后跑guile吧
<Chaos`Eternal> 哈哈
<jusss> 那我还不如去arch下玩
<Chaos`Eternal> gambit也不错啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 就是就是
<Chaos`Eternal> 我就是在arch下玩的
<jusss> 这种能变换成c的，速度都不好
<jiero> 谁没在 vip.com 买过东西帮我下单啊。
<Chaos`Eternal> 昨天刚提交了一个项目，用guile-scsh写了一个虚拟机管理器
<alvin_rxg> Title: 唯品会（原Vipshop.com）特卖会：一家专门做特卖的网站_确保正品_确保低价_货到付款 (@ vip.com)
<jiero> iMadper imtxc  onlylove 用  过 vip.com 么？帮我买东西拉
<jusss> 递归算第20万个fibonacci数，sbcl用了15秒，chez用了30秒，racket的2分钟，其它的更长
<Chaos`Eternal> https://github.com/ChaosEternal/vmscripts
<^k^> ⇪ t: ChaosEternal/vmscripts · GitHub
<iMadper> jiero: 没有, 干嘛的?
<Chaos`Eternal> guile scsh我也在维护
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 大师呀
<jiero> iMadper:  帮我下单买东西噢。
<jiero> iMadper:  29元买个小米移动电源
<Chaos`Eternal> 谈不上
<Chaos`Eternal> 初学者
<iMadper> jiero: 等一会儿, 等我装完包
<iMadper> jiero: 正在收拾明天的行李
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 给我讲讲continuation吧，我就是看不懂
<jiero> iMadper: 啊啊。照片
<Chaos`Eternal> 你去#guile找一个叫 nalaginrut的吧
<onlylove> jiero: 29？假的吧
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 还有最看不懂的宏
<Chaos`Eternal> 他才是大牛
<jiero> iMadper: 在美国吃了好不好？
<jiero> onlylove: 招商银行信用卡活动
<jusss> 哦
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 要是自己写那个字符匹配过程，你多少行能搞定
<jiero> onlylove: 招商银行卖 22寸 WENGER 拉杆箱子+笔记本包 ￥400，市场报价 ￥700 。我终于知道原来银行商场也可以有好价格了。
<onlylove> jiero: 这俩我都有了
<jiero> onlylove:  嗯嗯。我都是用最低价的拉圾活。拉圾的美旅箱子+拉圾的移动电源
<jiero> onlylove: 明天跟着小姑娘去爬山。
 * jiero 好久不爬山了。 爬山是恐怖的记忆啊。
<jiero> onlylove: 赶紧去锻炼身体，路上能碰到很多相对健康的女孩子
<jiero> onlylove: 跑圈我完全不行
<onlylove> jiero: 北京连续三天扬沙，你和我说锻炼身体去
<jiero> onlylove: 室内室内
<onlylove> jiero: 我不知道是不听啊，还是不听啊还是不听啊
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。去游泳
<onlylove> jiero: 我不是当当壕
<jiero> onlylove: 我今天睡了一下午。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  就早上跑了一点路走了一点路，就悲哀了。
<kandu> jusss: 正则匹配的话，从头写，两三百行左右
<kandu> jusss: 难道学校布置作业了？
<onlylove> kandu: 你们为啥不教他用perl cc hoxily
<jusss> kandu: 我都毕业4个月了
<onlylove> kandu: 他学校没那么无聊的作业，看他的那个傻BOT
<kandu> onlylove: 不知他是想解决问题，还是了解问题本质
<onlylove> kandu: 看那个schme结尾的，那个是他的BOT
<kandu> onlylove: 哦，bot么，这儿的人几年前都玩过呀
<onlylove> kandu: 我不会……别说这儿的人，我连spider都没弄明白，最近在看lwp
<jusss> say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  22:03
<mk3548208_> jzp113, 断线了
<jzp113> 没事
<iMadper> jiero: 49啊
<jiero> iMadper: 输入我给你的优惠码
<iMadper> jiero: 哦
<iMadper> jiero: 不免运费的啊?
<iMadper> jiero: 还得再买39才免运费啊
<jiero> iMadper: 不免，这就是希望你多买的意思。我才不多买呢。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 没关系，我很习惯不免运费的
<iMadper> jiero: ... ... ..
<iMadper> jiero: 没理解
<iMadper> jiero: 你想让我干嘛?
<jiero> iMadper: 帮我买呀。因为我是已经买过了，就无法买了。
<jzp113> 正则匹配的话，从头写，两三百行左右?
<iMadper> jiero: 哦, 你的意思是, 由运费也买是吧?
<jiero> iMadper: 只有 vip.com 新用户才能买
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: 唯品会（原Vipshop.com）特卖会：一家专门做特卖的网站_确保正品_确保低价_货到付款 (@ vip.com)
<jiero> iMadper: 是。。。干嘛考虑运费啊
<jzp113> 我刚才用正则匹配图书索引号 根据索引号分类算出各类图书占的比例
<iMadper> jiero: 是不是?
<iMadper> jiero: 那你发你地址给我吧
<iMadper> jiero: ???
<jiero> iMadper: 稍等，我去亚马逊抄下来
<iMadper> jiero: 好, 那我先去洗澡
<Chaos`Eternal> jusss, 行数不是问题
<Chaos`Eternal> 问题是复杂度
<jiero> iMadper: 。1分钟。洗完o
<kandu> Chaos`Eternal: 前輩，好久不見 :)
<Chaos`Eternal> kandu, hi
<kandu> Chaos`Eternal: 最近有沒有給 lxqt 寫東西呢？
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 我现在在写这个，先写一个从列表得到元素的过程，然后判断是否相等
<Chaos`Eternal> 字符串匹配的算法很有讲究的
<feiyin> 我把kde4卸载了之后，怎么启动关闭画面还有“Kubuntu”的画面啊
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: c的是咋写的，c有那么多的字符串函数
<jusss> 满足各种需求呀，
<Chaos`Eternal> kandu, 我从来没有给qt, 或者lx写过东西，你确定是我？
<Chaos`Eternal> jusss, c里面也就那点需求
<hoxily> jusss: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%85%8B%E5%8A%AA%E6%96%AF-%E8%8E%AB%E9%87%8C%E6%96%AF-%E6%99%AE%E6%8B%89%E7%89%B9%E7%AE%97%E6%B3%95
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 克努斯-莫里斯-普拉特算法 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<kandu> Chaos`Eternal: 以前還是 lxde 的時候聽他們經常提到你呀
<kandu> Chaos`Eternal: 還在用 gtk 的時候
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 不知为啥mit-scheme不提供这种任意位置sub-string的匹配，到时提供前缀 后缀这种奇葩的匹配过程
<Chaos`Eternal> 因为那个好实现
<Chaos`Eternal> 然后找substring就是一个循环找前缀啊
<kandu> jusss: 做正则引擎，两三百行。或是做 parser combinator.那就百行内搞定。前者直接可用。后者虽然代码少，但字符串匹配用 LL 不适合，要自己在组合 parser 的时候加逻辑
<kandu> jusss: 要是直接想解决问题，随便找个正则库用用就好啦。操这些心干嘛呢
<jusss> kandu: 嗯
<jusss> 关键是我不会正则。。。就看ex时学了一点bre 连ere都没看
<jusss> s/bla/blabla就会这种
<kandu> 那还是先学会用已有的库吧
 * kandu 忽悠完毕，睡觉。各路大神晚安
<Chaos`Eternal> 不会正则太悲剧了
<Freebuilder> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20141018/156321.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Debian再次展开Systemd的讨论_Linux伊甸园开源社区-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<Freebuilder> 正则，基本功
<Chaos`Eternal> 反对systemd
<Chaos`Eternal> 强烈反对
<jusss> kandu: 大神别走呀，再聊会呀
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 你喜欢system v init? 总不会是upstart吧
<Chaos`Eternal> sysv init其实不错的啊
<jusss> 到时systemd的作者和linus互骂好看
<Chaos`Eternal> 我打算哪天用 guile-scsh重写一下
<Chaos`Eternal> 刚才有大神说要用guile重写bash
<jusss> 。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> <nalaginrut> systemd问题相当多
<Chaos`Eternal> <nalaginrut> 之前看了下suse维护的systemd的包，需要维护的patch近2000多个，还在不断增加
<Chaos`Eternal> <nalaginrut> 后来沾到systemd我绝对不碰了
<Chaos`Eternal> <nalaginrut> 谁爱用那东西就用吧
<Chaos`Eternal> <nalaginrut> 修个bug光是解包打patch就要打40多分钟
<jusss> guile真的那么好？
<jusss> 大家不都说gnu的东西很差吗
<jusss> 比如gnu common lisp 还有 clisp
<Chaos`Eternal> 嗯。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 我之前做过一个测试
<Chaos`Eternal> guile跑feb 10000
<Chaos`Eternal> 比ikarus慢3倍
<jusss> 死了吧
<Chaos`Eternal> 不过现在#guile那帮大神在做AOT
<Chaos`Eternal> JIT
<Chaos`Eternal> 做出来就可以啦
<jusss> chez跑fib 19万 30秒 ， i3
<Chaos`Eternal> 大概会在2.2出
<kandu> jusss: 我知道的唯二的没有 gil 的 scheme 实现，一是 guile, 一是 sisc. 好得很啊
<Chaos`Eternal> chez的那个老头的学生，写的ikarus
<Chaos`Eternal> 然后好像还是他的学生， fork了ikarus
<jusss> 王淫还是chez那老头的学生
<Chaos`Eternal> 做了vicare
<Chaos`Eternal> vicare也很快
<Chaos`Eternal> guile是没有gil
<jusss> scheme里chez真的很快
<Chaos`Eternal> 但是速度上。实现上真的还是有问题
<jusss> cl里sbcl
<Chaos`Eternal> 我之前想过
<Chaos`Eternal> 到kickstart上去集资
<Chaos`Eternal> 把chez买下来开源
<Chaos`Eternal> 可惜被cisco抢先了
<jusss> kandu: gil的全称是啥
<Chaos`Eternal> global interpreter lock
<Chaos`Eternal> 王淫这家伙，快成键盘侠了
<jusss> kandu: 大师果然是大师 :)
<Chaos`Eternal> 口水太多
<kandu> jusss: Chaos`Eternal 比我不知道高到哪里去了，你拍马屁连对象都找不对。应该让 iMadper 教教你的
<Chaos`Eternal> 谈笑风声？
<jusss> #scheme和#lisp里大神也好多
<jusss> 可惜时差，咱们白天，他们晚上，聊不到一块，还有英语太差。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 还有吧，gnu的东西不差的
<Chaos`Eternal> 别听苹果那帮人瞎说
<jusss> kandu: Chaos`Eternal ,来讲讲lisp-1和lisp-2吧
<Chaos`Eternal> 神马？
<Chaos`Eternal> 听都没听说过。。
<jusss> kandu: Chaos`Eternal ,那篇讲lisp-1和lisp-2的那篇论文，太专业了，看不懂
<Chaos`Eternal> 地址
 * kandu 我也没听说过 (逃
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux journal 这个杂志可以在aMule上下载到嘛~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464976 Linux Journal我在欧洲出差看到有卖的,原来用aMule就能下载到,nice 统计信息: 发表于 由 nsynet — 2014-10-18 22:43
<jusss> kandu: Chaos`Eternal , http://www.nhplace.com/kent/Papers/Technical-Issues.html
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ Technical Issues of Separation in Function Cells and Value Cells
<jusss> cl是lisp-2  scheme是lisp-1
<jusss> 就是变量空间和函数空间在不在一起
<Chaos`Eternal> 各有好处吧
<Chaos`Eternal> 这个东西太深了
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 除了guile，平时你还用啥别的
<jusss> 语言
<Chaos`Eternal> python
<jusss> 我也想学python 一直没学。。。
<jusss> 我三年前想买vps, 然后现在才买
<Chaos`Eternal> 拖延症这种东西
<jusss> 我二年前想学python,学了一张发现缩进不停报错，就不学了。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 具体到某个个体上，都是悲剧，没有谁比谁强的
<Chaos`Eternal> 用emacs啊
<jusss> 现在就是。。。
<jusss> 我三年前想用emacs,然而5个月前才开始用emacs
<Chaos`Eternal> 对了、
<Chaos`Eternal> emacs要迁移到guile上
<Chaos`Eternal> 可能
<Chaos`Eternal> 已经有人在做了
<jusss> 看新闻了
<jusss> 不过不看好
<Chaos`Eternal> guile已经支持elisp了
<Chaos`Eternal> 早就支持了
<jusss> elisp再怎么说也是lisp-2,
<jusss> guile是lisp-1
<iMadper> 可以无痛迁移才行, 所有的插件和配置文件都不用改, 直接就能用.
<Chaos`Eternal> 然后guile现在还支持 ECMA-script
<jusss> 而且还有大量el文件呀
<Chaos`Eternal> 然后有人在做guile-lua
<jusss> 对了，elisp是动态作用域，
<Chaos`Eternal> guile有一整个compile tower
<jusss> 虽然听不懂，感觉好复杂的样子
<Chaos`Eternal> 还有人把X的那个xcb 直接编译成guile 虚拟机代码
<Chaos`Eternal> 做了一个基于guile的window manager
<Chaos`Eternal> 叫guile-wm
<Chaos`Eternal> 我打算等它成熟点就把awesome换掉
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 这guile是要称为取代c的东东了吗，还要取代java
<Chaos`Eternal> 在gnu里面，大概是取代除了c之外的所有东西
<jusss> guile这么流行了？
<Chaos`Eternal> 流行绝对没有。。。
<jusss> 在那些lisp频道里没见有人推荐guile呀，那些频道一致认为gnu的lisp工具suck
<jusss> 好像有个scheme写的wm，忘了叫啥了
<jusss> 不过我现在一直在用win,也很少进arch了，twm和fvwm1这两个old stuff就满足操作了
<Chaos`Eternal> 所以所有用dual boot的都不是linux玩家
<wujie> hi
<^k^> wujie:点点点.  23:03
<wujie> 幾個在線
<jusss> ...
<jusss> 工作需求，没办法，谁让每月给应该给我发1k5但实际发了1k2的公司没linux的软件
<feiyin> 正在学python , 书里一会2.6, 一会3.0 ，快晕了  。。
<\q> 最近關於 emacs future 的新聞又被重提了，和 guile 相關
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: 没必要是完结，是用户就好了……还有，systemd这边，我其实倾向gentoo那个解决方案
<onlylove> Chaos`Eternal: s/完结/玩家/
<microcai> systemd ？
<\q> 之前用過common lisp的stumpwm.....
<\q> kandu: 啊，你復活了！
<kandu> \q: 是的
<kandu> \q: 上次爲了問你問題，所以有上 irc 了
<kandu> \q: s/有/又  換輸入法了，還沒習慣
<\q> kandu: 說起正則表達式。最近搞過 hackerrank 上 regex-to-string-fp，我用 operator-precedence grammar 的 LR 類型 parser 解決的，這類代碼也很簡潔，不輸 parsing expression grammar
<\q> 但我處理隱式的 catenation 操作符用的方法還比較丑，0 < i && i < n && (re.[i] = '(' || is_lower re.[i]) &&
<\q>         (re.[i-1] <> '(' && re.[i-1] <> '|')
<\q> https://gist.github.com/MaskRay/08af7e92dd5718c94729
<^k^> ⇪ ti: regex-to-string-fp
<\q> jusss: 今天我也嘗試看 http://okmij.org/ftp/continuations/ 某幾篇，以前也看過幾次，每次都不得甚解，但確實每次看都會有些新的感悟……
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Continuations and delimited control
<\q> lisp-1 lisp-2 我不知道在糾結什麼，不同語素標識符空間不一致在很多語言中比比皆是啊
<\q> sml 應該可以datatype+constructor+variable+pattern吧，重用同一個名字
<\q> 看到的一個解釋是 continuation 是 control stack 各層棧幀的物化，first-class 化
<\q> 似乎要高效的實現，還是得在 virtual machine 層面做，寫插件模擬
<kandu> \q: 這方法真不錯。處理操作符更多的語言十分方便
<kandu> \q: 我看正則表達式歸納只有4條，於是直接強行轉了
<kandu> \q: https://gist.github.com/kandu/6fb5777c92bc0369076c
<^k^> ⇪ t: str2regexp
<kandu> top-down, 靠向前看來處理了。
 * kandu 再睡一覺。晚安好夢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, mint確實不錯
<ruifeng> 都没人说话了。 。。
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 因爲他們去睡覺了
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 你怎么不去睡
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 你在用mint?
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 時差
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 剛裝了試試看
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 我用了两周就删了
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 呵呵
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 爲毛？
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 感觉用着不太爽，换成了 ubuntu
<ruifeng> 哈哈
<gebjgd> ruifeng, ubuntu? unity?
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 從來不碰
<gebjgd> ruifeng, g3 kde unity不太差
<gebjgd> ruifeng, g3 kde unity都太差
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 我换成gnome了 ， 就版本的gnome ,  unity适应不过来
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 你现在是什么桌面 ？
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 萬年xfce lxde openbox
<gebjgd> ruifeng, mate還能用
<ruifeng> gebjgd, mate还好，在opensuse上用过
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 其實都過重
<gebjgd> ruifeng, lxde最好
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 方便踏實
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 还没用过 ，听说是台湾人写的 ？
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 當然了
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 有机会试试
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 直接上就能实验了
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 反正随便换de
<ruifeng> gebjgd, lxde占资源不
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 显然占的少
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 跟mate那样就差不多啦 。 KDE太臃肿了
<gebjgd> ruifeng, mate也重
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 那还真相试试了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: win 8 确实不错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 渣
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不用win
<gebjgd> ruifeng, suse有snapper了 btrfs全回滚
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 真不知道你到了哪天，也会去玩 win 去了。。。就跟以前玩 archlinux 一样
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那是不可能的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 只用Linux的发行版
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: jagd 现在也都 win 8
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不用arch是因为滚的太狠
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我从来不打算从事非Linux编程的工作
<alvin_rxg> ..
<ruifeng> 这么极端
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 有什么极端的
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 这叫品味
<ruifeng> 好吧
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 你怎么还没睡觉？
<gebjgd>     本站主数据：新疆维吾尔自治区乌鲁木齐市 电信  参考数据一：广东省 电信
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 准备睡呢 ，你呢
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 新疆的汉族？
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 回族
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 竟然不是汉族
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 我家是甘肃的 ， 今年飘到新疆了
<ruifeng> s/飘/漂
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 甘肃混不下去了？
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 兰州工资低，又没经验，难混
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 新疆好混？
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 也不好混， 活好找
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 因为人少？
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 少  ， 很少
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 新疆这做IT的，绝大多数都是内地的
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 竟然有人去新疆
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 新疆那地方气候如何  比起帝都
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 其实你没有必要去做it 直接做切糕就可以了
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 直接发财了
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 先混着再说
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 做切糕才是正途
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 你来。。
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 不行  我不会做  我只会写写烂代码
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 那玩意我都没正眼瞧过
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 所以你发不了财啊
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 。。。
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 切糕市场才是正道
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 你这么想干，来学呗
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 不行啊   人家不要我
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 没试你怎么知道  ，来试试
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 不用试验  我不够屌丝的级别
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 你得突破自己，才能发财
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 无法突破
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 。。
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 发现这里基本都是做开发的。。。
<gebjgd> 医生 学生都有
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 什么都有
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 好多人都会代码 ， 我不会
<gebjgd> ruifeng, å­¦
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 这两天在看python ， 自学很吃力感觉
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 边学边写
<ruifeng> gebjgd, python你会不
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 为什么不会
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 好牛X
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 我在看 python学习手册  ， 这书太长了
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 会点python就牛X了  你还见过什么
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 我是说你的口气，让我感觉有点牛的样子 ， “为什么不会”    哈哈
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 牛也得牛  不牛也得牛
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 这就是现实
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 牛了就离发财进了
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 不需要发财
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 钱够花就好
<alvin_rxg> 不是，毕竟学了其他几个语言之后，再上手别的语言都是几天的事
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 你大学学什么的？
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 我是通信专业的 ，学得都是网络跟通信的东西
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 从来就没编过程序？
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 写shell算不。。
<alvin_rxg> 算
<ruifeng> 哦，那还好。哈哈
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 你大学期间就没有编过程序？ 那你怎么能毕业的
<alvin_rxg> 但 shell 和 算法，数据结构 这俩的关系不大。
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 学校开了一门C ，只教了一学期，然后就没了。。
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 这么强大的学校
<ruifeng> alvin_rxg, 具体这么深的就不懂啦
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 你的大学同学就没有去做开发的
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 三流学校
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 我还真不信
<alvin_rxg> ruifeng: 不用学深的，就是基础的算法和数据结构
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 不论什么学校  都是师傅领进门  修行在个人
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 有几个做网页去了 其他的考试，干别的去了
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 网页也算编程啊
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 不要看不起php码工
<ruifeng> alvin_rxg, 也有学得打算
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 木有看不起
<alvin_rxg> 真的就是觉得，数据结构算法之类的学好了，其他的语言啥的都是工具，学起来都挺快的
<ruifeng> 我觉得我学编程也是那种最水的 ，，逻辑太差
<alvin_rxg> 说到逻辑，我之前高数没学好……
<ruifeng> 我数学从来没好过。
<alvin_rxg> 学呗……虽然自学有点不现实
<gebjgd> 自学什么都很现实
<ruifeng> 你们都是学校学的呗
<gebjgd> 就看你的自学能力了
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 不论什么学校  都是师傅领进门  修行在个人
<alvin_rxg> 数学没基础真没法自学。。。特别是高数。不像编程，编程里边很多经验的东西。数学不是的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看书 自学
<ruifeng> 我发现这书太罗嗦， 看不下去了
<alvin_rxg> ruifeng: 没消化，毕竟没之前的基础，你看的最开始的没看懂，后边的只会越来越不懂。还真是跟 gebjgd 说的一样，你得要找个人带你入门。
<ruifeng> 是啊 ，自学太难了，要是有点基础就好了
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 睡觉不难
<ruifeng> 下午就睡了一大觉
<ruifeng> gebjgd, alvin_rxg 我们是不在一个时区还是怎么的，你们也睡这么迟？
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 你才知道
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 你睡的迟？
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 我早说了  时差
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 好吧 ，你在哪国呀 ？
<alvin_rxg> /ctcp time ruifeng
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 你猜
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 猜不出
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 不对 你还有2次机会
<ruifeng> alvin_rxg, 这个是给人发送时间吗 ？
<ruifeng> gebjgd, 说呗
<alvin_rxg> ruifeng: 非正式的
<ruifeng> alvin_rxg,  没懂
<ruifeng> 睡啦
<jackness_> 无聊啊
<jackness_> 你们都上班忙什么呢？
<knownbad> 忙着听你问问题。
<jiero> knownbad:  谁在？jusss？
<knownbad>  jackness_: 你们都上班忙什么呢？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-19
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 64位debian里cpp与cpp：i386冲突怎么破 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465015 要装32位的g++和gcc，结果被cpp和cpp：i386的冲突给拦住了，求教怎么解决啊？谢谢 看dpkg -s cpp 里面没有说和cpp：i386冲突啊？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 draic — 2014-10-19 3:58
<WL_mutou> 早上好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 爆笑内涵:这些人太不正经了 : 电脑与人最本质的区别是什么?经论证:其一,对于电脑而言,是软件插入硬件；其二,对于人而言,是硬件插入软件。
<han1> hello world
 * gnubot said hello
<gnubot> \part
<WL_mutou> @^k^，表示看不懂这个笑话啊。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 结了婚的士兵 :     有人问指挥官:"在您的部队里,您为什么宁愿要那些结了婚的士兵呢?"   "因为结了婚的士兵即使挨了克,也能唯唯诺诺地执行命令。" 
<void1> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:JSEQG75AQXK4PRXB3N4CXPAX4TL4S4K3&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fopen.nyaatorrents.info%3A6544&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fstats.anisource.net%3A2710&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fretracker.local
<void1> quit
<RainFlying> 卧槽 我身份证找不到，会不会被收容啊
<WL_mutou> hello
<WL_mutou> 中午好
<^k^> WL_mutou:点点点.  11:04
<WL_mutou> 我可以提问个问题么？
<WL_mutou> 当我在  https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dG1FTWV1RnNBVHFOSnExMHF6aUhya2c6MA  申请隐身衣的时候，有个地方要填写个 confirmation diff ，请问这个应该填写什么呢？
<^k^> ⇪ t: Wikimedia Cloak Request
<WL_mutou> 应该填写 Wikimedia Cloak Request 是么？
<WL_mutou> 感谢 ^k^
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 应该没问题吧。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465018 。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chole — 2014-10-19 11:21
<WL_mutou> 可能看个人电脑吧。反正我安装得就有问题
<^k^> 新 Mint • 用U盘安装mint17，到分区完成选择时区就自动退出 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465020 我有一块SSD和一块HDD，因为SSD装了双系统，空间不够，所以准备把mint17装到HDD，引导装到SSD的EFI分区里面。问题来了：当我分区完成到时区那一步时，安装程序就退出了，怎么办？ 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 universe操作系统 — 2014-10-19 11:33
<jusss> onlylove: 这个字符串过滤函数真的好难写，擦擦
<onlylove> jusss: 正则本身都是作为一种语言存在的东西
<jusss> onlylove: 真佩服给c写字符串函数的人
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 太TM有同感了 : 玩网游,一开始申请好几号。 打到的东西全给一个号用,想着等一个号牛B起来了再带其他的号。 然后,我基本上再也没怎么上过小号了…… 原来,共同富裕不是那么容易就能实现的。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 娘的，拼音输入法，怎装呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465022 统计信息: 发表于 由 湖南恋母神经四 — 2014-10-19 12:50
<jusss> 终于写出来了
<ruifeng> 写出啥了
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu 14.04上ibus,从英文切换到汉字输入法时要等很长时间 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465023 每当从英文汉语下用快捷键首次切换到五笔(或拼音)时,右上角菜单栏的图标明明己经由"ZH"变成"五"了,可当我立马敲键盘时,发现我录入的竞然是英文,然后我停下来,两秒
<^k^>  ─> 左右以后再敲键盘,这五笔输入法才姗姗来迟. 更奇怪的时,此现像,就像上面所说那样,它仅限首次"英语切换 …
<jusss> 字符串匹配过程
<jusss> kandu: 写了一上午，字符串匹配出来啦， https://github.com/jusss/lisp/blob/master/scheme-string-match
<^k^> ⇪ t: lisp/scheme-string-match at master · jusss/lisp · GitHub
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • apt-get update 出错求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465024 全新安装的ubuntu14.04，也不知道是哪里搞不对了，升级的时候就出错了。 Code: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/isv:/ownCloud:/comts/download.opensuse.org_repositories_isv:_ownCloud:_community_xUbuntu%5f14.0
<^k^>  ─> 4_Packages) W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/isv:/ownCloud:/comts/download.opensuse.org_repositories …
<if_else> 各位兄台，twitter 加载翻页加载，加载2次就不行了。
<if_else> 这个肿么破。你们翻墙的时候，加载历史 tweet 都很顺畅么？
<gebjgd> if_e1se, 你需要的是肉身翻牆的解決方案
<if_e1se> gebjgd:  兄，求肉翻。。。
<gebjgd> if_e1se, 嫁給朝鮮大媽
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 超冷有爱的热心人 : 刚才听交通台采访一位片儿警,说管片居民的幸福平安是我的职责。然后播放了几个执勤实况录音,其中一段,片警对一路过的小男孩说:马上要开学了,你暑假作业还没写完吧?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 桌面右上角网络图标消失 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465026 卸载了network-manager重装之后就没了，输入法图标也顺便消失了，Terminal运行nm-applet报错如下： Code: nm-applet-Message: using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon (nm-applet:14468): nm-applet-WARNING **: Could not find ShellVersion p
<^k^>  ─> roperty on org.gnome.Shell after 5 tries ^Cnm-applet-Message: PID 0 (we are 14468) sent signal 2, shutting down... (nm-applet:14468): GLib-CR …
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助：ubuntu14.04安装adobe reader失败（附详细信息） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465028 我的是64位系统，在adobe ftp上下载的reader 9.5.5 。下面是我的安装调试过程，我对linux不是很熟练，所以描述可能有点长。而且我翻了几个小时的google+百度，上面的方
<^k^>  ─> 法都不行。 先总结一下我的问题（我个人看法，下面有错误详细信息）：就是缺少32位的'libxml2.so.2'，我电 …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Debian8问题好多啊，chromium有问题，ibus直接不可用，不会大半年都不修复了吧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465029 chromium以为回退到老版本了，ibus怎么办啊，也回退吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 clsilent — 2014-10-19 16:30
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 昨晚那个字符串匹配过程，我写出来啦，:)
<Chaos`Eternal> congratulations
<jusss> https://github.com/jusss/lisp/blob/master/scheme-string-match
<kandu> jusss: 谁写的？
<jusss> kandu: 我
<kandu> jusss: 刚我还以为和你对话的那人写的
<kandu> jusss: 还好，可以改进下
<jusss> kandu: 去掉多余的参数是吧
<kandu> jusss: 全局变量依赖
<jusss> kandu: 那个string-list-a和b
<kandu> jusss: 刚在煲机，也写了个 http://paste.debian.net/127539/
<jusss> kandu: 改成闭包？
<kandu> jusss: 我这也瞎写的。实际当中不用这种方法的。你去看看 KMP
<jusss> kandu: []是r6rs吧
<jusss> kandu: 要不就是clojure
<kandu> jusss: r5rs 也可以。可选是否实现
<jusss> kandu: 很少见…
<kandu> jusss: 翻下 r5rs 标准，里面有写
<jusss> kandu: 嗯
<kandu> jusss: 吃饭了，以后聊
<jusss> kandu: 嗯
<jusss> 我还在车站等火车
<jusss> 你都开始吃饭了，真幸福
<brook> Ubuntu的ssh服务开启后, 如何才能关闭呢?
<brook> 我试过kill sshd对应的id, 但每次ps -e |grep 'ssh' 发现sshd又出现一个新进程
<hoxily> brook: 请问你是怎么开启ssh服务的？
<brook> 问题已经解决了: sudo service ssh stop. 我是 sudo apt-get install openssh-server开启服务的.
<brook> 现在我明白了. sudo service ssh start可以在安装openssh-server后开启服务
<hoxily> http://grey2.iteye.com/blog/1400199
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu11.04安装配置openssh-server （转） - J2EE - ITeye技术网站
<jiero> cherrot: 肉疼啊
 * jiero 爬山肉疼
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求12.04源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465030 小弟找的源都有问题，搭建openstack用，每次更新的时候都会出错，some index files failed to download.They have been ignored......找了好几个方法都不行，换了北邮等好几个高校的源也不行，跪谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 520060628 — 2014-10-19 1
<^k^>  ─> 6:53
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu12.04,virtualbox安装windows7不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465032 手提是dell 15寸Inspiron-3541，CPU是amd64位的CPU，Ａ4。virtualbox装的也是64位，Oracle VM VirtualBox，virtualbox-4.3 4.3.18-96516~Ubuntu~precise。ubuntu系统也是12.04长期版，64位， VirtualBox已安装 这些程序需要从终端启
<^k^>  ─> 动： VBox, VBox和Autostart, VBoxBalloonCtrl, VBoxHeadless, VBoxManage, VBoxSDL, VBoxTunctl, VBoxVRDP, VirtualBox, rdesktop-vrdp, vboxauto …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • zlib安装两次，卸载问题。菜鸟求救。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465037 通过源码包安装zlib。 1. 首先下载安装包zlib*.tar.gz，解压后安装： $ ./configure $make $make install 2. 后来为方便管理，指定安装位置，重新安装zlib： $ ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/zlib $make $make install 之后在
<^k^>  ─> .bashrc中设置环境变量： export ZLIB_HOME=/usr/local/zlib export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$ZLIB_HOME/lib:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH 请问：1如果我 …
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-37-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 22 21:30:01 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.3p242 (2014-09-19 revision 47630) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • [求助]gnome3.12.2 fcitx 用不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465039 gentoo 3.14.14 gnome-base/gnome-shell -i18n gnome-base/gnome-control-center -i18n gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon -i18n 已经这样处理了. ~/.bashrc 已经添加 export QT_IM_MODULE=fcitx export GTK_IM_MODULE=fcitx export XMODIFIERS=@im=fcitx $ xprop -ro
<^k^>  ─> ot | grep XIM XIM_SERVERS(ATOM) = @server=fcitx 进桌面之后执行过 fcitx -r 依然无法调出fcitx. 坐等大神解答. Thanks. 统计 …
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • [求助]gnome3.12.2 fcitx 用不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465042 gentoo 3.14.14 gnome-base/gnome-shell -i18n gnome-base/gnome-control-center -i18n gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon -i18n 已经这样处理了. ~/.bashrc 已经添加 export QT_IM_MODULE=fcitx export GTK_IM_MODULE=fcitx export XMODIFIERS=@im=fcitx $ xprop -ro
<^k^>  ─> ot | grep XIM XIM_SERVERS(ATOM) = @server=fcitx 进桌面之后执行过 fcitx -r 依然无法调出fcitx. 坐等大神解答. Thanks. 统计 …
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • [求助]gnome3.12.2 fcitx 用不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465044 gentoo 3.14.14 gnome-base/gnome-shell -i18n gnome-base/gnome-control-center -i18n gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon -i18n 已经这样处理了. ~/.bashrc 已经添加 export QT_IM_MODULE=fcitx export GTK_IM_MODULE=fcitx export XMODIFIERS=@im=fcitx $ xprop -ro
<^k^>  ─> ot | grep XIM XIM_SERVERS(ATOM) = @server=fcitx 进桌面之后执行过 fcitx -r 依然无法调出fcitx. 坐等大神解答. Thanks. 统计 …
<Chaos`Eternal> [] 在现在的scheme里面
<Chaos`Eternal> 跟()是一样的了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何把雷鸟卸载干净 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465045 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 lvtongjingjun — 2014-10-19 19:16
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • qmmp更新到0.8.2 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465046 越来越完善了，有图有真相 统计信息: 发表于 由 photor — 2014-10-19 19:17
<jzp113> 首先提交以后输入的用户名和密码,然后在提取用户名密码通过我写的函数进行模拟登录,条件判断语句if如果返回为true就flsah(绑定成功)
<jzp113> <jzp113> <jzp113> 你看看我的思路对不对,但是我这么写总是模拟登录,条件判断语句if不能执行,一直就刷新重新输入密码
<jzp113> 我的思路对吗
<Chaos`Eternal> pam?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 从14.04升级到14.10,　为什么kernel版本还是3.13？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465048 升级过程中没有报错，升级之后重启了操作系统，发现ｋｅｒｎｅｌ版本还是３．１３： shawn@dengpeng:~$ uname -a Linux dengpeng 3.13.0-38-generic #65-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 9 11:39:01 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/L
<^k^>  ─> inux 查看操作系统版本，发现已经是１４．１０了． shawn@dengpeng:~$ cat /etc/lsb-release DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE …
<jusss> 好安静
<jusss> kandu: 大师教教我怎么写telnet
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 各位大神好，小弟遇到ubuntu12.04时不时死机的情况，恳请各位朋友看一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465049 情况描述：本人连续试了14.04.1和12.04，都是不定时的就死机了，原先以为是显卡问题，现在发现不是，貌似是无限网卡的驱动问题，在syslog里面都是写的networkmana
<roylez> jusss: 渣渣早啊
<jzp113> 首先提交以后输入的用户名和密码,然后在提取用户名密码通过我写的函数进行模拟登录,条件判断语句if如果返回为true就flsah(绑定成功)
<jzp113> <jzp113> <jzp113> <jzp113> 你看看我的思路对不对,但是我这么写总是模拟登录,条件判断语句if不能执行,一直就刷新重新输入密码
<jzp113>  大家鸟鸟我啊
 * roylez 😪
<nick-nanoirc> 人呢？
<nick-nanoirc> /quit
<nick-nanoirc> /quit
<nick-nanoirc> exit
<mao_> ...
<jusss> roylez: 陈真你又去澳洲了？
<jusss> roylez: 整天背着笔记本沉死我了
<October21> 霍元甲呢？
<jusss> roylez: 你的多沉
<jusss> say hi
<jusss> jusss: say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  21:23
<Chaos`Eternal> jusss: say hi
<Chaos`Eternal> 考
<jusss`> 掉了
<jusss`> Chaos`Eternal: 现在又出现个新的问题，字符串拼接
<jusss`> (universal-time->local-time-string (get-universal-time))
<jusss`> 这次可以了
<jusss`> say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  21:52
<jusss`> Chaos`Eternal: 这个字符串拼接怎么写？挨个car出来再cons合并？
<kandu> jusss`, jzp113: 可惜我不是码农啊，不然就教你们啦
<jzp113> 哈哈
<jzp113> 没事
<jusss> kandu: 大师，你这让多少码农汗颜呀
<jzp113> kandu,你那时候都是我老师
<jusss> kandu: 你是这个频道的传奇
<jusss> 借用白天的话
<jusss> say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  22:01
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • PATH变量的设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465051 su - root后，修改PATH变量的值，然后退出root，再次转换成root身份后，查看PATH变量，为什么又变成了初始值？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ryt — 2014-10-19 21:58
<ruifeng> 我的系统设置里好多设置项没了，怎么搞。。。
<ruifeng> gnome 桌面
<jusss> ruifeng: sudo aptitude purge gnome即可
<jusss> 不用谢，请叫我雷锋 :)
<ruifeng> 谢死你
<Chaos`Eternal> list->string
<ball1234>  !sudo aptitude purge gnome
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu12.04,virtualbox安装windows7不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465052 手提是dell 15寸Inspiron-3541，CPU是amd64位的CPU，Ａ4。virtualbox装的也是64位，Oracle VM VirtualBox，virtualbox-4.3 4.3.18-96516~Ubuntu~precise。ubuntu系统也是12.04长期版，64位， VirtualBox已安装 这些程序需要从终端启
<^k^>  ─> 动： VBox, VBox和Autostart, VBoxBalloonCtrl, VBoxHeadless, VBoxManage, VBoxSDL, VBoxTunctl, VBoxVRDP, VirtualBox, rdesktop-vrdp, vboxauto …
<jusss> https://github.com/jusss/lisp/blob/master/mit-scheme-bot
<^k^> ⇪ t: lisp/mit-scheme-bot at master · jusss/lisp · GitHub
<jusss> say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  22:25
<jusss> 楼上又到情感热线的时间了
<jusss> 广播放的声音大大的
<jusss> 河北电台直播的叶文有话要说
<jusss> 擦擦
<ruifeng> 哈哈
<WL_mutou> 哈哈，搞了下，拿ubuntu当mac来用了 http://img1.ph.126.net/Kr6YY34d6fGPqcFoBPjJxA==/1052434937937933139.jpg
<jusss> WL_mutou: 。。。
<WL_mutou> jusss: 额。。。
<WL_mutou> juesss:额，好吧。
<jusss> WL_mutou: 好厉害，我就像模仿
<jusss> WL_mutou: 就是模仿不了
<WL_mutou> 其实我一直都在寻找隐身衣，可是，现在还申请不到
<WL_mutou> juesss：就是桌面而已了
<WL_mutou> juesss: macbuntu ，
<jusss> 哦
<jusss> WL_mutou: 注册一周后去#freenode申请cloak
<WL_mutou> 嗯，是的。去过了，但是目前还木有申请到
<jusss> 不可能呀
<jusss> 注册你的nick 一周
<WL_mutou> 是的，有很多周了，然后英语不好。
<WL_mutou> 申请了，好像木有人处理。可能我的方式不对
<jzp113> 不可能吧
<jzp113> 我一下就申请到了
<jzp113> <WL_mutou>,直接问他要裤子就可以了
<gebjgd> jzp113, 他已經下了
<jzp113> 哦
<jzp113> 算了
<jzp113> gebjgd, 你还不下?
<gebjgd> jzp113, 時差知道麼
<jzp113> gebjgd, 你穿裤子了
<jzp113> gebjgd, 我以为你在中国
<gebjgd> jzp113, 一直穿褲子  不過更喜歡裸奔
<gebjgd> jzp113, 就怕不讓  影響市容
<jzp113> gebjgd, 呵呵 我原来裸奔的
<jzp113> gebjgd, 后来就改了.讲文明了
<gebjgd> jzp113, 其實你身材好的話   裸奔我們也不介意的
<jzp113> gebjgd,哈哈
<jzp113> gebjgd,健身2年了
<jzp113> gebjgd,6块腹肌还在
<mjkr> 自己租VPS作一个人独享的VPN需不需要管理带宽的？我下一个文件一开始可以达到1MByte/s而速度迅速掉到10kbps，如果用VPN下的话。直接在VPS上用ftp下就没问题。
<mjkr> 服务器有1000Mbps的速率但是 -
<mao_> VPN   哪家强 ？？
<mjkr> 好像每回下文件最开始只能达到，后面就猛跌
<alvin_rxg> 出门左拐 linkode
<alvin_rxg> *linode
<mjkr> mao_: 自己建 vpn
<mjkr> alvin_rxg: 你是认真的？
<alvin_rxg> zzZZZ
<tuser> vpn下载很快 但是你最终都是要下到本地
<mao_> mjkr,  可以请教一下方法吗？ 我上网找 总不放心。。。
<mao_> 上网找的vpn公司，这个意思。
<mjkr> mao_: arp netwokrs
<mao_> 我已经将近一年没有来这里了，好像人数没有暴增。。。
<mjkr> mao_: edit.at 和 arp networks
<mao_> mjkr, 好的，这两个我去关注一下。
<alvin_rxg> 操他妈的， rovo 说的 reference 是指 provided... 终于他妈的能跑了
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/cxZe4
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/png
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: xda 的 rovo89 不知道是不是 1989 年生人…… >.<
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什麼東西ß
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=4419114
<^k^> ⇪ ti: rovo89 - Senior Recognized Developer - Germany - XDA Forums
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你還沒換手機呢？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 怎么？你卖肾啦？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 賣腎幹嘛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 國產手機那麼便宜
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 200歐搞定
<alvin_rxg> ……
<alvin_rxg> 跟你没话说
<mjkr> alvin_rxg: 你用的什么手机？
<alvin_rxg> mjkr: moto g
<mjkr> 200EUR不便宜啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好吧  學生沒錢
<alvin_rxg> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以早點畢業
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 掙錢
<mjkr> 赶上时候了, alvin_rxg，之后 motorola 就成国货了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你妈逼
<mjkr> 什么时候我有钱了，用整块power8的服务器作手机用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 唉
<mjkr> 专门雇辆车运送我的设备
<mjkr> 我走到哪里，我的服务器就跟到哪里
<gebjgd> mjkr, 土豪好
<mjkr> 顺便带几个移动卫星基站
<happyaron> freeflying: 拜见频道第一壕
<happyaron> Chaos`Eternal: 拜见大侠，最近邮件好像不咋活跃啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<happyaron> felixonmars: 拜见宇宙第一超级无敌大菊苣
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜见孔叔壕，到了没
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> labrador: 拜见蓝莓姐
<happyaron> ofan: 拜见呕饭
<happyaron> scateu: 拜见康哥壕
<happyaron> syq: 袜子壕你怎么改这名了
<happyaron> yunfan: 拜见python牛
<jackness> 早上好，大家都在吗？
<sulit> http://imagebin.org/322084
<sulit> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=465056
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 关于函数赋值给变量的问题 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: sulit
<sulit> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=465056&p=3110054#p3110054
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 关于函数赋值给变量的问题 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: sulit
<smecin-0x71> :)
<smecin-0x71> come to #nlabw.org
<smecin-0x71>  #( #nlabw.org : National Laboratory of The World ... . http://nlabw.wordpress.com ... . RULE : USER MUST BE CHRISTIAN ... .)
<^k^> smecin-0x71: ⇪ National Laboratory Of The World | 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team
<smecin-0x71> ( #nlabw.org : National Laboratory of The World ... . http://nlabw.wordpress.com ... . RULE : USER MUST BE CHRISTIAN ... .)
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-12
<onlylove> 买了新手机，对sim卡槽不满意……申请退货，现在又犹豫了……
<onlylove> 其实那手机不错的，不过……我实在想不通nano sim这种东西
<yunfan> onlylove_: 装逼
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 今天的水又没开！ : 一个男大学生去学校的开水房打开水,进去才发现里面已经挤满了女生,他精神抖擞地进去,潇洒地排队。轮到那男生打水,不料开水突然溅出来,手上淋了不少水,那个痛啊,为了保持风度,他咬着牙装作没事,身边的一位漂亮女生关心地问:"没事吧?" 男生好
<^k^>  ─> 感动地说:"没事没事！ " 那女生听了,回头对后边的女生说:"真讨厌,今天的水又没开 …
<onlylove__> 在别处多开一个客户端瞅着吧……这小气地方
<onlylove_> 简直了……
<hceasy> ?
<yunfan> onlylove_: 买的什么手机
<onlylove_> yunfan: doov l1c，之前看渣东说那货是两张micro sim的，结果到手发现是一个micro一个nano，和市面上其他双卡机器一样
<onlylove_> yunfan: 情怀罗的坚果说是俩micro，不过我对情怀罗不感冒
<yunfan> onlylove_: 谁叫你买 华为出了个4000mah的全网通 你可以考虑下  他妈的 我就知道我的联想买早了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 那个多大的，我昨天握在手里发现5寸略吃力，如果再大的话我不是很想了，华为有个荣耀6+那个貌似是俩micro？反正当时它出局的唯一理由是太大
<onlylove_> yunfan: 假期的时候玩过朋友的xperia z3+ 感觉和5寸大小差不多
<onlylove_> yunfan: 不过那东西就贵了，而且是俩nano
<onlylove> 那个号居然掉了
<onlylove> 好在回来的快
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu安装错误求助：“kernel panic：not syncing”  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473249 各位大大。。 我在win8.1笔记本下，用ULtraISO制作u盘启动盘来安装ubuntu，使用的是14.04版本，安装一开始就提示以下错误： kernel panic - not syncing： Attempted to kill init! ... ... dr
<onlylove_> yunfan: 华为……MTK是什么鬼，不用自家的CPU用MTK？
<onlylove_> yunfan: http://item.jd.com/1307713.html
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 【荣耀 6 plus】荣耀 6 Plus (PE-TL20) 3GB内存标准版 白色 移动4G手机 双卡双待双通【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<onlylove_> yunfan: 看华为这个，貌似也是一大一小
<yunfan> onlylove_: 现在基本都是5.5寸
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我这周末把我那机器电源按钮去维修店修理下继续用
<onlylove_> yunfan: 本来想用一个手机代替俩的
<yunfan> onlylove_: tmd 让crontab给坑死 环境变量原来跟用户的不一样的
<yunfan> onlylove_: 那就买个呗
<onlylove_> yunfan: 环境变量不一样？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 所以在研究双卡的
<yunfan> onlylove_: 对  crontab里的shell起出来没给你执行 . /etc/profile和 . ~/.bash_profile
<yunfan> 后者说得过去 前者就说不过去了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我就奉劝你一句话 一定要买大电池+能root的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我倒是无所谓，我现在2020mah的能用俩周，我平时电话不多，刷下天气
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你那种是用手机干活，和我不一样的
<onlylove_> yunfan: root貌似……好吧，我现在连android的sdk都下不到，没有刷机想法
<yunfan> onlylove_: 不是 你出门用手机看看书 玩玩也是需要电的
<yunfan> onlylove_: root意义不是开发  至少厂商的烂应用你可以删掉
<onlylove_> yunfan: 看书倒是用不了太多电，玩……貌似没啥可玩的
<yunfan> onlylove_: 瞎扯 看书屏幕一直开 怎么会用不了电
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我如果哪天想不开要root了，八成是要刷aosp，厂商系统太烂
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我又不是一天到晚看
<onlylove_> yunfan: 就算kindle那种，屏我也嫌小了，而且翻页什么的不如纸质的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 电子的，看看小说凑合，看一些需要来回翻的，不是很方便
<onlylove_> yunfan: 厂家的烂应用，只要不开机自启动，让它在那呆着去吧
<onlylove_> 华为的p7为啥只移动版是单卡的
<yunfan> onlylove_: 那就随便你了
<onlylove_> http://iphone.tgbus.com/tutorial/use/201505/20150513104734.shtml
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ iPhone6用的是大卡还是小卡？怎么装SIM卡？ - iPhone中文网
<wbchn> nano
<onlylove_> “Nano-SIM卡具体尺寸是12x9mm，只有第一代SIM卡（25x15mm）面积的30%左右，厚度仅为后者的15%”真要命，薄了15变成厚度15
<onlylove_> 现在的网站的文章乱写
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你又告不了他
<onlylove_> yunfan: 告他作甚，闲的蛋疼？
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<nyfair> 麻了格基，休假在家还天天被三哥问蠢问题
<onlylove_> nyfair: 牛牛姐要体谅三哥智商不高
<nyfair> onlylove_: 没动力了啊，这破公司除了闲，钱太少了
<nyfair> onlylove_: 现在想想是入错行了，这吹牛逼行业想赚钱往上爬就要累死，根本和我这种懒癌患者不搭。不如当初考几张证书找个事业单位挂个名好
<yunfan> onlylove_: 美国就有不少这样的闲人 各种告
<yunfan> nyfair: 你搞前端不？ 要不来合个伙
<nyfair> yunfan: 有没有计划书
<yunfan> nyfair: 下周写 这周我要给公司顶php 不过后端都找好人了 就缺前端  不行就我自己上 我是看你闲
<nyfair> yunfan: 这网站准备干什么？
<nyfair> 好无聊啊，有人有兴趣来做黄油吗
<administrator_> 额
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我可不想变成肘子那样的货
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你要知道    普通人的生活取决于 两种极端人之间的拉锯  就像我们不care真正的free software 但是假如没有 fsf那帮人存在 我们现在这些中间派 所谓的用opensource的社区可能也不会存在
<yunfan> onlylove_: 所以如果发大财了 我会考虑给fsf捐个几百万支持下
<yunfan> 但是像bsd那种就没必要了  因为他们不极端
<alinan> I don't understand.
<alinan> FSF-0-
<alinan> 自由软件基金会？
<alinan> 我捐20！
<onlylove_> yunfan: 问题是我们要用的很多软件不是free software，如果真的可以替代我倒是不介意，不过你看，微信就不是，虽然我不用
<onlylove_> yunfan: 还有电脑上很多其他的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 因为freesoftware不够好，或者太烂，导致了它自己现在这尴尬境地
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你没明白我的意思 就算我本身不用free software 但是我还是需要他们这帮人存在 并且坚持他们的理念  这样我喜欢的opensource才可以被平衡
<yunfan> onlylove_: 否则的话 一边倒 我就连opensource都没得用了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 用盗版呗
<alinan> 盗版找不到诶= =
<yunfan> onlylove_: 那是两码事
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 难得一见 : 街上,一位姑娘的高跟鞋掉了,她站也不是,走也不是,尴尬至极,脸色绯红,手足无措。 这一幕恰被王大豪看到。 "别看了,快走吧！ "朋友拉着王大豪:"你都把人家看得脸红了。" "现在脸红的人不多见了。"王大豪一步一回头。
<grassvalley> ubuntu平台软件还是少，特别是行业应用软件少，适合国内使用的就更少
<alinan> 啊啊啊linxu系统在国内没有太大的市场啊，那些软件公司都不注重往这边搞
<yunfan> grassvalley: 那要看你指什么行业 对我这个行业一点也不少 反而是win上少
<alinan> 我做动漫的-  -
<grassvalley> 我呢 会计
<alinan> yunfan
<yunfan> 所以我是真心用不管win 玩游戏就另外说了  不过我就玩两个游戏 一个minecraft 这个完全没问题 另外一个是 射击的 这个lin上有替代
<alinan> 2333
<alinan> 我也玩MC
<alinan> minecraft能弄在linux简直了=  =
<onlylove_> 因为那货是跑在jvm上的原因吧
<yunfan> grassvalley: 这个真不关我的事 linux本质上还是黑客社区 只有玩家有反馈 才有可能玩得起来 你们做会计的有几个人去开发反馈呢 自然最终受害的就是现在这结果了
<yunfan> 我搞web的 我们这行用win的才叫奇怪
<onlylove_> 嗯，很奇怪……
<onlylove_> 不过你们要测试IE兼容性
<alinan> 牛逼，我学校里面，做web的用win10呢。。。
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我又不做前端 跟我没鸟关系
<yunfan> onlylove_: 不过现在也有那些乱七八糟的框架 你用他的话 根本不用自己测试兼容性
<yunfan> 还有个好办法 完全用canvas显示  :D
<yunfan> 就跟套个flash做全站性质一样
<yunfan> 有个人写了个文章讲他们如何在手机上把网页显示效果提升到60fps 用的终极大法就是canvas rendering
<yunfan> 不过他们英文的字符好解决中文世界 字体是个大问题
<nyfair> yunfan: 这是浏览器的锅吧，canvas rendering就是直接走opengl es路线了
<nyfair> 快来个写黄油脚本的
<onlylove_> 还要学ruby，不去
<yunfan> nyfair: 是啊 react不是说他们自己用js实现的dom比浏览器native的还快嘛
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你这脑门进水了？ 还学ruby
<onlylove_> yunfan: 牛牛姐的脚本啊
<onlylove_> yunfan: 再说了，ruby不是太赖……
<onlylove_> yunfan: 至少在我看来，比靠空白来包裹代码的python强，人至少有括号
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我以为你要找工作
<nyfair> onlylove_: 不用学通ruby啊，就那点语法，什么循环if else之类的看看就会了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 找包养的话那就看客户口味吧
<onlylove_> http://www.williamlong.info/archives/4235.html
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 手机卡恶意补卡盗刷漏洞-月光博客
<onlylove_> 貌似我还没换新sim卡，所以不爱剪卡
<onlylove_> 剪nano卡对我来说太麻烦
<yunfan> onlylove_: 换卡就是了
<yunfan> meculpha是不是离开魔都了 最近都看不到他
<alinan> yunfan，怎么让MC运行在linux系统上啊，看教程感觉好心累。。。
<alinan> 好像只有Mac的。。。
<alinan> 诶，我也在魔都啊
<onlylove_> yunfan: 他不是离开了，是他呆的地方没法上外网
<onlylove_> yunfan: 大摩
<nyfair> 大摩做技术不吃香啊，你得做ppt
<onlylove_> 你在这说他又看不见
<alinan> 啊哈哈哈机智的我还是弄好了
<alinan> 话说这频道里有人是未成年吗？
<onlylove_> 这是成人频道，不欢迎小朋友
<alinan> 额
<alinan> 就我一个是15岁的吗。。。
<wbchn> 祖国的花朵
<alinan> 2333
<alinan> sudo apt-get update 没法下载诶。。
<alinan> 挖槽要上课了
<onlylove_> 摧花辣手呢，快出来！
<onlylove_> 喵咪咪的……
<onlylove> yunfan: 我估计搞不好我还是会买doov那机器……如果双卡的机器都是一大一小 ，那个虚机又开始lag了，不过好处是lag玩了马上连进来，比这个客户端好不少
<administrator_> 233
<alian> 摧花辣手。。。。6666
<yunfan> onlylove: db
<yunfan> alian: 你刚刚还说上大学来着  难道你上的是中科大少年班
<alian> 额
<alian> 我上的陕西新华
<alian> 渣渣垃圾场
<alian> =  =准备考电科大
<yunfan> 忽悠 接着忽悠
<alian> 没忽悠啊= =
<yunfan> 继续
<alian> 。。。。
<alian> 。。。
<senso-ji> alian: 电科大? 啥学校?
<alian> 西安电子科技大学
<alian> 成都电子科技大学
<alian> 简称电科大
<senso-ji> 陕西新华又是什么?
<ubrl> senso-ji: define:陕西新华又 |陕西新华|电脑软件学校是隶属于全国著名的新华教育集团，是经陕西省劳动和社会 保障厅批准成立的一所大型计算机教育机构，是西北地区最大的计算机应用人才和 ...
<senso-ji> 这不是高中啊, 上什么电科大?
<alian> = =技校，准备考电子科技大学，可以直接考的
<senso-ji> 还是? 西电的长安学院不都和西电脱轨了么
<gebjgd> alian, 年轻人 学校不是衡量人的最终标准
<alian> -0-是啊
<senso-ji> 尤其这俩害人学校, 更没劲
<gebjgd> alian, 自学才是王道
<alian> 诸位，我选择自学linux，如何？
<alian> 岂不美哉？
<alian> 233
<onlylove_> 苦海无涯，回头是岸，现在回头来得及还
<alian> -0-
<gebjgd> alian, 我就是自学的
<alian> 我在学校学的是PS，拷照，还有AE，PR。我自己自学的是linux
<alian> 还有C语言- -
<gebjgd> AE 是什么
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 你看，他是adobe那边的
<gebjgd> onlylove_, adobe是什么
<alian> 视频后期制作软件= =
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 能吃么
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 学的不是图像处理就是视频处理
<^k^> 新  线下活动专版 • TechCrunch黑客马拉松  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473251 黑客马拉松又来了！ Hackathon 作为 TC Disrupt大会的经典活动之一，参加团队在 24 小时内进行产品策划和开发，最后向公众展示作品，并由专家评审评选出优秀项目。Ubuntu作为此次黑客马拉松被邀请者之
<gebjgd> alian, 那个不是老头老太太看看就会的东西么
<onlylove_> gebjgd: ae如果没猜错是after effects
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 图像和视频处理不是直接用软件好不好  需要编程的
<nyfair> 美图秀秀
<alian> 挖槽，美图秀秀什么鬼
<onlylove_> 美图秀秀啊，简易版ps
<alian> 美图秀秀的别走，我能把凤姐P成美女
<halenrain> http://img.vim-cn.com/58/5ec226b5fbe179c96a41c578e280b20bb35ac4.png
<ubrl> ⇪ f: image/png
<halenrain> 怎么调试不了？
<senso-ji> halenrain: 没有调试符号
<halenrain> 那要怎么弄啊, senso-ji,有没有动态调试的
<senso-ji> halenrain: 你自己编译的?
<senso-ji> halenrain: 哪里来的程序?
<halenrain> senso-ji:不是，是要反汇编找一个字符串
<senso-ji> halenrain: 那你objdump不完了么
<halenrain> senso-ji: 代码一部分加密了，解密过程难啊～所以想动态调试
<senso-ji> halenrain: 又加密有没有符号可能还strip了, 你调个鬼啊...
<halenrain> 那windows 的程序代码加密了，还可以照样动态调试,怎么linux程序就不可以了senso-ji
<nyfair> 菜鸡，这还没加壳就不会了？
<halenrain> nyfair:==
<nyfair> 再来个反调试双进程不是要吐血
<halenrain> nyfair:好像是啊～
<nyfair> 找些关键api下bp啊
<halenrain> nyfair:==,gdb 上不了
<halenrain> 只能静态了== myfair
<halenrain> nyfair
<nyfair> 别闹，gdp怎么没有bp?
<nyfair> gdb
<halenrain> nyfair: b main 不了
<nyfair> 总有libc调用的
<nyfair> ... 自己写个loaddll啊
<halenrain> nyfair: 不会写
<senso-ji> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<NWMonster> ctf玩家你好
<halenrain> NWMonster: 你看出来了啊
<nyfair> http://wenku.baidu.com/link?url=3wBi056t9glR7sOMP5YtE0tsBCocuXtZJj2Nnf8cwY9tB1xedWt3N9pAnRyFP2m5eN9yVfcgzMfkX30fKvPhaGF6yZLTc1AHIW5TpqhaReq
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪  动态修改其它进程的代码,实现DLL注入_百度文库
<NWMonster> re200这名字太熟悉了
<halenrain> NWMonster: 这么说你也搞过？
<senso-ji> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<NWMonster> halenrain: 已经不玩ctf很久了
<halenrain> NWMonster: 没时间吗？
<nyfair> ctf是什么？
<ubrl> nyfair: define:ctf |Capture the Flag| (|CTF|) is a special kind of information security competitions. There are three common types of CTFs: Jeopardy, Attack-Defence and mixed.
<nyfair> 。。。
<gebjgd> alian, 美图秀秀才是高大上的
<gebjgd> alian, 接地气
<alian> 2333PS功能多一些，不像美图秀秀不支持数位板
<gebjgd> alian, 什么叫数位版
<senso-ji> wacom
<nyfair> alian: 往上用sai，往下用美图秀秀，阿逗逼的软件又贵又没用
<gebjgd> alian, 你看看你  说的竟是牛逼名词
<alian> 怎么牛逼了。。。PS我用的破解版本，CC的
<gebjgd> alian, 高大上
<gebjgd> alian, 还会破解
<alian> 额，下个配置文件就好了
<gebjgd> alian, 天朝的高科技就靠你了
<alian> 额，，，，
<gebjgd> alian, 必须诺贝尔奖
<alian> 额。。诺贝尔奖里没有信息技术奖 的- -
<nicksabc> 再聊什么呢？
<gebjgd> alian, 可以有
<alian> 不过可以靠开发医疗科技软件科一间接获得- -
<yunfan> alian: 等你有钱了 可以让他有
<alian> 2333
<alian> 早着呢，不急
<yunfan> 我也不急
<gebjgd> 我们都不急
<gebjgd> yunfan, 联想手机如何
<nyfair> 还有10天假，有没有什么能让我赚一笔
<senso-ji> nyfair: 离职, 变现
<senso-ji> 办公室傻逼太多了靠
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 他今天上午还和我说，华为出了4000mah的机器，他联想买早了
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • resolv.conf文件总是被自动填写  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473252 此前已发帖求助（http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=165&t=473169）。现在初步找到问题出处，希望各位给出个解决问题的办法。 上网环境：通过路由器上网，路由器配置静态ip。 症状：无线连接路
<^k^>  ─> 由器，可以ping通所有外网，但打开网页上网极慢，慢到几乎打不开网页。打开路由器网 …
<^k^> FJKong: 拜见孔叔豪
<FJKong> ^k^: 好早哇
<alian> 。。。
<alian> wine玩不了MC- -
<alian> 捉急
<FJKong> mc是啥
<alian> Minecraft
<FJKong> =。=！
<alian> 一款比较流行的游戏
<alian> 基于JAVA
<nyfair> 不是原生的么
<alian> 原生的啊
<happyaron> alian: MC不是java多么
<happyaron> 原生就可以跑啊
<senso-ji> FJKong: 孔叔肉身在哪呢?
<alian> MC是基于JAVA
<alian> 开发的 = =
<alian> 弄不起来，字体也有问题
<alian> 我才在调字体设置呢
<alian> UTF-8
<vickycq> 安装 default-jre 就行了
<vickycq> 干嘛用 wine
<alian> e
<alian> 不知道诶
<alian> 我试试
<vickycq> 应该默认安装了
<alian> 我用的不是ubuntu，因为ubuntu安装的时候我也不知道ubuntu把我磁盘转换成什么鬼了。。
<alian> 用的是国产deepin
<vickycq> 包差不多的
<alian> linux的内核
<vickycq> deepin 现在基于 debian?
<vickycq> 也有 default-jre 这个包
<alian> 不清楚，论坛里说的是基于debian
<vickycq> 应该默认安装了
<alian> 应该吧，
<happyaron> 为了搞mips换成基于debian，也是醉了
<alian> 我这里没默认安装  = =
<alian> 得自己下载
<vickycq> 装上
<alian> -0-在装
<alian> 唉，装了ubuntu把硬盘转换的连BIOS都检测不到了
<alian> 可惜了我那60GB的固态
<alian> 而且安装完了ubuntu黑屏= =
<alian> 安装完了
<vickycq> 假设启动器为 launcher.jar
<senso-ji> FJKong: 怎么不理我!
<vickycq> java -jar launcher.jar
<alian> Yooooooo
<vickycq> 什么显卡
<alian> 你怎么知道是这个文件名的。。
<alian> GTX 760
<vickycq> 装闭源驱动了吧
<alian> 诶，那个是什么
<vickycq> 好新的卡
<alian> java -jar launcher.jar这个在哪弄啊
<alian> 不太会用指令
<FJKong> senso-ji: 来了
<vickycq> 终端 cd 到所在目录
<alian> 搜噶
<senso-ji> FJKong: 孔叔肉身在哪呢?
<alian> 下课了会宿舍了= =
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 可怜的娃
<onlylove_> happyaron: 蓉蓉，你还没和我说lsb那事情
<onlylove_> happyaron: 你们这样三天两头的折腾，用户受不了啊
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 普通用户根本无感知吧...
<happyaron> onlylove_: 啥lsb？
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 联想还可以了
<onlylove_> happyaron: 合着你不知道啊，就是debian前几天放弃兼容lsb那个事情
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 他装傻
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 我无所谓，vivo什么的我也用过
<happyaron> onlylove_: 这几天美关注
<happyaron> 没
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 老实说，我觉不出ios多流畅，也不觉得android多卡，然后看他们一群人在喷android卡ios流畅
<FJKong> senso-ji: UK
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 他们是谁
<senso-ji> happyaron: 打错好几个字了你这一会儿, 自裁以谢天下吧
<senso-ji> FJKong: 壕! 求带! cc happyaron
<FJKong> senso-ji: 带你打DOTA2? 我不玩LOL
<senso-ji> ... ...
<onlylove_> gebjgd: http://www.ithome.com/html/android/130926.htm
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 为什么安卓手机不如iPhone流畅？ - iPhone6,安卓手机,手机卡 - IT之家
<gebjgd> onlylove_, ithome是哪里？
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 哪个村弄的村站？
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 还成，比海淀那个村子好点
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 证明搜狗这几天在走下坡路 cc happyaron
<alian> 额
<alian> 用不了啊
<alian> 挖槽好像我连解压软件都没安装，，，
<nyfair> 办公室傻逼太多
<nyfair> senso-ji: 牛牛包养我
<nyfair> senso-ji: 这次休假用完不想回去了
<senso-ji> nyfair: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/61e37574gw1ewyehulnmpj20jx08n0u2.jpg
<alian> 233
<gebjgd> alian, 超强  大xp
<alian> 哈？
<alian> windows XP基本上陪伴了我的童年
<alian> 233
<alian> lspci |grep -i 'VGA"
<alian> 怎么看啊==
<alian> 瞎了= =
<syq> alian: 童年不知道什么是计算机
<alian>  2333
<syq> 家里倒是有个很耐x的计算器
<alian> 那还好，科技在进步，视力在下降了
<alian> 233
<syq> alian: lspci |grep -i 'VGA"  用眼看
<alian> 瞎了啊，，，
<alian> 看不懂诶
<alian> 算了我还是切回WIN7去看显卡配置去= =
<alian> 蛋疼
<huntxu> senso-ji: 牛牛
<senso-ji> huntxu: 牛牛!
<administrator_> 。。。。。
<administrator_> 夭寿啦，WIN7切回去启动蓝屏然后重新引导啦
<yunfan> gebjgd: 也就那样  没意思  而且不给root让我很不爽  android 5的新策略 如果你没root 许多现有的一些开发工具用不了
<alian> 吓得我连用户名都网改了
<alian> WIN7啊～你死的好惨啊～
<alian> 5555
<syq> alian: 前几天也折腾过一台机器
<alian> 233
<syq> alian: win7死活装不上，只能装win8+
<alian> 其实我本来想装WIN XP的= =
<wbchn> 装win 10 呗
<syq> alian: 现在的机器装xp会有困难吧。各种驱动问题
<alian> 会有困难，用老版的启动啊
<wbchn> 前两天刚把xp的盘格了换win10，现在是 win7+win10+ubuntu 三系统
<alian> -0-XP跟WIN7的差别差不多就是外观和占用内存以及兼容性吧
<alian> 挖槽
<alian> 在我还在用双系统的时候。。
<alian> 233
<wbchn> win7 好一些，xp毕竟不更新维护了
<alian> 妈蛋Win7玩脱了
<syq> 硬盘太小，只能单系统
<wbchn> 我那是120G还是160G的硬盘都可以
 * syq 觉得win10还是挺不错的
<alian> 本来我有个金士顿的60GB固态的，给刷ubuntu搞没了。。
<wbchn> win10 用的少，大多在ubuntu上
<alian> Win10我用的缺陷版本，感觉不错
<wbchn> 怎么搞没了？不认盘还是？
<alian> 我在GHOST装机的时候，99%卡住了！！然后无奈重启，没了
<syq> r.i.p
<alian> 现在白白占用我光驱的位置
<syq> 抠出来，换一块
<wbchn> 不认识硬件，还是能找到硬件？
<alian> 在自检的时候能卡好久，估计是文件系统出问题了
<wbchn> flash也是主控+闪存芯片，只要能找到，刷下rom
<alian> -0-现在我开机得等1分钟的自检
<alian> 试过了。。
<wbchn> fdisk -l 看不到？
<alian> 等一下
<alian> 额
<alian> 只识别了我的机械硬盘
<alian> FAQ
<alian> 估计没救了
<wbchn> 不至于的
<alian> 额？有转机？
<wbchn> 没玩过ssd，u盘倒是挺熟悉的，我去论坛看看
<alian> 好嘞
<gebjgd> yunfan, 有root方法吧
<alian> 才发现
<alian> Disk identifier: 0x0fd46445
<alian> >-<好像是设备码
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 求大神支招  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473256 有一个程序，每次启动都会在/var/temp下生成一个lock文件，以保证该程序只能启动一个实例。（如果启动第二个，它会提示lock文件已经存在，然后退出） 求教解决办法，如何让我可以启动多个实例？ zz: jiandan23 —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-10-12 17:43
<alian> 哇
<alian> >-<
<alian> 玩网页游戏画质好差
<wbchn> 金士顿什么型号？看论坛里有一款64G的是SF2281
<wbchn> 在保修期内能换赶紧换，看着挺麻烦的
<alian> 好吧
<alian> 我得保修了
<wbchn> 自个弄麻烦，最严重的用 JMF616软件+JM20329主控的转接板 重新开卡
<alian> 233
<alian> 吓尿我了
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 15.10 WilyWerewolf 預定於 2015/10/22 發行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473260 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseSchedule ReleaseSchedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes ReleaseNotes zz: poloshiao — 2015-10-12 19:16
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 求帮增加onedrive空间  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473261 https://onedrive.live.com/?invref=1aba0 ... &invsrc=90 zz: shelkit — 2015-10-12 19:23
<alian> 有可以让ubuntu建立WIFI热点的东西吗？
<alian> WIFI网络连接编辑器用过了
<alian> 无效
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求解Ubuntu12，这个界面后就不动了，怎么办，谢谢回答。装了好多遍了。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473262 求解Ubuntu12，这个界面后就不动了，怎么办，谢谢回答。装了好多遍了。 zz: ft3907999 — 2015-10-12 20:52
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 15.04挂起后，只能按电源键唤醒。但是唤醒后屏幕显示是花屏！！求助！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473270 我的是台式机，显卡ati的 zz: sun0571 — 2015-10-12 21:03
<onlylove__> 忘了退另外一个客户端……傻了……
<onlylove__> 算了……
<onlylove__> 睡觉去
<alian> 233
<halenrain> https://bpaste.net/show/3f1e5a0aa019
<halenrain> 运行后为什么贴贴时没有任何内容？
<halenrain> ===想通了==
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 你们现在上网会遇到类似的页面吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473271 你们现在在上网的过程中会遇到类似的页面吗？ zz: 九天星 — 2015-10-12 21:59
<yunfan> gebjgd: 没有
<gebjgd> yunfan, 什么没有？
<gebjgd> yunfan, 还没睡觉？
<yunfan> gebjgd: root不能
<gebjgd> yunfan, 就没个方案？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我的那个5000mah电池的联想手机
<gebjgd> yunfan, 知道
<yunfan> gebjgd: 目前这是技术难题 貌似是因为android5提升了安全性+联想锁了bl
<yunfan> 如果联想不锁bl 你可以自己刷个superroot进到系统镜像
<yunfan> 不过我在想 假如以后全盘加密 你就连这个都做不到了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 啥型号
<yunfan> gebjgd: vibe p1
<yunfan> gebjgd: 对了 还有个办法  fastboot允许从外部加载kernel去运行
<yunfan> gebjgd: 虽然fastboot本身不支持read flash 但是你可以用他加载外部kernel的办法去加载一个定制的kernel 那个kernel就是为了让你读写flash用
<yunfan> gebjgd: 这样也可以搞定 而且这个应该不是太困难 只要想办法搞到手机的主板配置信息 比如flash芯片地址 block之类的
<gebjgd> yunfan, http://www.romjd.com/jiaocheng/content/12402
<ubrl> gebjgd: ⇪ 联想VIBE P1刷机教程分享，怎么刷机看完秒懂 - 刷机教程 - ROM基地|安卓刷机最大最专业最齐全的安卓ROM刷机包资源下载站之家
<yunfan> gebjgd: 这都是机器人生成 狗屁文章  我以前就碰到过
<yunfan> 个个都说可以 都是模板化的 其实可不可以看运气
<gebjgd> yunfan, http://club.lenovo.com.cn/thread-1137136-1-1.html
<ubrl> gebjgd: ⇪ 联想P1图文root教程 想要root教程看这里-P1-手机乐粉家-联想社区
<yunfan> gebjgd: http://www.romjd.com/jiaocheng/content/12400  你把你那个文章 和这个对比下 就是个模板 把手机名字替换而已
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ 宏碁Acer S500 最新刷机教程必看，不看后悔 - 刷机教程 - ROM基地|安卓刷机最大最专业最齐全的安卓ROM刷机包资源下载站之家
<gebjgd> yunfan, 恩 似乎现在还没有办法
<yunfan> gebjgd: 这个卓大师是最可恶的 到处投钱发广告 但是效果奇差
<yunfan> 还不如kingroot和数字出的
<yunfan> 我觉得如果你真有钱宣传 还不如高价悬赏研究root方案 或者是至少吧自己的适配库做到跟其他家一样吧
<yunfan> 现在这些人 连抄都懒得抄了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 呵呵
<gebjgd> yunfan, 没法google架构用起来多郁闷
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我说的那个fastboot 来root的办法绝对值得研究  而且理论上是通用方案
<yunfan> gebjgd: 送我个nexus研究研究
<gebjgd> yunfan, 梦里给您
<gebjgd> yunfan, 梦里给你
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那我做梦去了
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-13
<rivdo> 有人么？
<ubrl> rivdo:点点点.  08:05
<rivdo> ？
<rivdo> 第一次用IRC感觉有点摸不着头脑
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 为何无法为我的本机指定静态的ip地址？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473276 我的上网方式是：中国电信adsl猫+路由器+一台pc.很简单普遍的家庭上网方式。 我的路由器作为网关，在路由器上已经设定开启dhcp，令人诧异的是这台路由器超级奇葩，没有arp
<o0O> 大家好
<ubrl> o0O:点点点.  09:44
<o0O> 有没有使用迅雷离线网页版的朋友在？
<o0O> 网页版上现在出现了无法添加BT种子的问题  我用得是谷歌 、火狐浏览器
 * o0O 掏钱
 * o0O 有谁愿意帮助解决一下迅雷的问题
<onlylove__> 迅雷的问题，为何不找迅雷
<wbchn> 偶尔用离线，一般用共用账号，没发现这个问题
<wbchn> 是不是种子违禁了？
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.10 • 解决ubuntu15.10上vmware不启动并且无任何信息提示  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473277 不懂命令是什么意思，但是照做解决了我的问题，有相同问题的可以参考 echo /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libglibmm-2.4.so.1 | sudo tee -a /etc/ld.so.conf.d/LD_LIBRARY_PATH.conf sudo ldconfig 来源：https://communi
<^k^>  ─> ties.vmware.com/message/2546641#2546641 zz: li123h — 2015-10-13 10:42
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.10 • 解决ubuntu15.10上vmware不启动并且无任何信息提示  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473278 不懂命令是什么意思，但是照做解决了我的问题，有相同问题的可以参考 echo /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libglibmm-2.4.so.1 | sudo tee -a /etc/ld.so.conf.d/LD_LIBRARY_PATH.conf sudo ldconfig 来源：https://communi
<^k^>  ─> ties.vmware.com/message/2546641#2546641 zz: li123h — 2015-10-13 10:43
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 【求助】远程到win7默认输入法就变成了繁体  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473280 ubuntu通过remmina远程连接到win7后，默认的输入法都变成了繁体，几台电脑都是这样； 在设置里面也没添加繁体 求助如何解决？ zz: <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/member
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 两个无线路由器如何搭建一个完整的家庭局域网？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473281 两台电脑分别放在两个房间，相隔较远，出于美观考虑，已经无法拉线。 其中一台电脑上网方式：adsl modem+一台无线路由（lan口有线接电脑）， 这台电脑搞定，上网
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 无法打开终端  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473285 刚安装的ubuntu15.10,无法在桌面打开终端, 无论ctrl+alt+t 还是右键菜单open terminal 或者搜索 gnome-terminal 都无法打开 zz: enginep — 2015-10-13 12:59
<^k^> tryit: 拜
<tryit> hello
<ubrl> tryit:点点点.  13:17
<tryit> onlylove__, ...
<onlylove__> tryit: 点点我作甚
<tryit> onlylove__, 好久不见
<onlylove__> tryit: 高管求带
<tryit> onlylove__, 哪敢啊
<tryit> onlylove__, 你以前在emc呆过？还是IBM还是哪？
<onlylove> tryit: 这穷地方网络渣成这样，没法干活
<yunfan> tryit: 高管我来魔都了 求包养
<tryit> onlylove, 好吧，理解
<tryit> onlylove, 你以前在emc呆过？还是IBM还是哪？
<onlylove> tryit: 勉强算emc  vmware
<tryit> onlylove, 拜一个～
<tryit> yunfan, 别，高攀不起
<onlylove> tryit: 高管折煞我
<yunfan> tryit: 表介洋
<alian> 2333
<tryit> onlylove, vmware不是都土豪吗？
<onlylove> tryit: 那是以前好么
<onlylove> tryit: 以前
<alian> 虚拟机吗？我一直用的盗= =
<tryit> onlylove, 曾经一年主动涨薪好多次……
<onlylove> alian: 你那点钱vmware看不上，人根本不拿workstation当回事，可有可无的东西
<alian> QAQ当年就是用虚拟机入ubuntu的
<senso-ji> "今天同学聚会，几个混的不错的同学开着豪车，穿着名牌，在酒桌上喝点酒之后开始吹嘘自己怎么怎么牛逼，可是在结账的时候，他们就不说话了，低头找钱包，：我钱包呢？记得带了啊！这时候我默默的转身去了吧台结账，然后骑着我的电动车回家了，到家之后拿出来他们的钱包，你们别说，他们还真
<senso-ji> 挺有钱…"
<alian> 挖槽
<alian> 666
<onlylove> senso-ji: 老段子，差评！
<tryit> senso-ji, 老板，拜一个～
<senso-ji> onlylove: vmware股票大跌8%...
<onlylove> senso-ji: 和我没半毛钱关系，傻多戴有钱
<onlylove> senso-ji: 实际上，dell的存储渣的一逼，收购了EMC如果和联想收购IBM那样，EMC的牌子就砸了
<onlylove> senso-ji: 但是傻多戴现在私有化了，人可以不用给你看报表了
<onlylove> senso-ji: 所以没古董压力了
<yunfan> 当年老子是用真机装ubuntu的
<yunfan> 也就ubuntu运行正常 于是就一路用了
<alian> 挖槽我当年真机装ubuntu，第二次打开黑屏了= =
<onlylove_> alian: 人品太烂通常会这样
<Router2> 我用年头最长的还是opensuse
<alian> 不同的两台计算机，一个联想一个戴尔，都是刷了黑屏，然后才发现是显卡设置不对
<alian> QAQ下午成考模拟考试。。。
<pocmon> 对于我的THINKPAD，ubuntu是唯一不用捣鼓就能正常使用的，Fedora是唯一能把快捷键用上的
<onlylove___> 我现在只想把写渣代码的那人揪出来打一顿
<onlylove___> pocmon: 别提快捷键了，我机器上快捷键和没有一样
<pocmon> 我的是X60T，就是旋屏，而且旋屏上还有快捷键，就只有Fedora可用
<pocmon> 还是标准的好呀
<alian> 。。。快捷键用不了
<alian> QAQ笔记本键盘好像还缺几个键
<tryit> onlylove___, EMC好端端的为啥要跳出来呢
<tryit> cc onlylove
<onlylove> tryit: 因为我是外包去的
<onlylove> tryit: 而且是vmware，不是emc
<tryit> onlylove, 外包应该也不错吧，至少不是外包华为啥的
<senso-ji> tryit: 高管又去哪了?
<tryit> senso-ji, 没啊
<onlylove> tryit: 外包就是外包，那里都一样
<senso-ji> tryit: 那你在哪
<onlylove> senso-ji: 高管来装穷打秋风，赶紧哭穷吓跑他
<tryit> onlylove, 不过可以在里面练练口语啥的
<onlylove> tryit: 你和一堆中国人练口语？
<tryit> onlylove, faint...
<tryit> senso-ji, 浦东张江。。。。唯一的不同是没钱
<tryit> onlylove_, 跳槽吧，看这网络我都同情你。。。
<onlylove_> tryit: 拜张江男
<tryit> onlylove_, 拜毛线，我属于那种没钱的啥啥啥
<onlylove_> tryit: 张江男在上海丈母娘眼里十分顺眼据说
<onlylove__> tryit: 高管，勾搭几个魔都妹子了？
<tryit> onlylove__, 魔都妹子都跑国外去了。。
<hceasy> 无语..
<hceasy> 朋友的苹果6丢了.
<hceasy> 建议让先把电话卡挂失了
<onlylove> hceasy: 多大事，买新的
<senso-ji> 一般还是可以买回来的
<hceasy> 说正在警察局报案没空.
<hceasy> 让我帮忙挂失...
<onlylove> hceasy: 那就挂呗
<senso-ji> iOS锁死 小偷也用不上, 买回来算了
<hceasy> 给你个手机号你能挂失么 ?
<hceasy> 刚刚已经帮忙锁了 说重谢一千块
<onlylove> :-(
<onlylove> 你觉得现实？
<hceasy> ... 他男友跟我说的是500  我字都懒得打 ..
<hceasy> 我感觉2000块的话稍微现实点儿 .
<hceasy> 不过哪儿丢的都不知道 还跑警察局干嘛.
<onlylove> hceasy: 有那些钱，何不买新的？
<hceasy> 就算知道是谁偷得 感觉报警也没什么用.
<onlylove> hceasy: 报警有用，世界早和平了
<senso-ji> hceasy: 有男朋友的, 关你什么事, 你瞎着急搞毛
<onlylove> hceasy: 就是
<onlylove> senso-ji: 没准他想挖墙脚？
<hceasy> senso-ji:   她第一时间问的是我 然后跟他男友说 他男友又来找我.. 你以为我想管阿..
<pocmon> 报警没用，男友才有用
<senso-ji> hceasy: 自己斟酌 =,=
<tryit> hceasy, 此时不挖，更待何时
<hceasy> tryit:  有妹子.
<tryit> hceasy, 你这。。多多益善
<hceasy> tryit:   单身的妹子我这里还有三个  干嘛挖她 .
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 安装libgksu-2.0.12.tar.gz出现了一个问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473287 lubing@lubing:~/download/libgksu-2.0.12$ make && make install make all-recursive make[1]: 正在进入目录 `/home/lubing/download/libgksu-2.0.12' Making all in po make[2]: 正在进入目录 `/home/lubing/download/libgksu-2.0.12/po'
<^k^>  ─> make[2]: 没有什么可以做的为 `all'。 make[2]:正在离开目录 `/home/lubing/download/libgksu-2.0.12/po' Ma …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 我想将微软YA黑，宋体，仿宋，黑体几个字体安装在UBUNTU应该如何做最简单？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473290 如题，今天在编辑文体的时候，才发现所用字体较少，我想将微软YA黑，宋体，仿宋，黑体几个字体全部安装在UBUNTU下，我的系统版本是
<^k^>  ─> 14.04，怎么做最简单？请教！！谢谢！！！ zz: 九天星 — 2015-10-13 15:30
<alian> 妈蛋，成考模拟考试内容是小学型的
<jamesarch> 有人没
<jamesarch> =。= 问下 深信服的 SSL VPN 在Linux下可以用么
<happyaron> 貌似不可以
<jamesarch> ==! 这是个什么奇葩货
<jamesarch> 不是普通的VPN协议么
<happyaron> ssl vpn 都是定制协议的吧
<happyaron> 一般的
<jamesarch> 好吧 右键Aron Xu 大神
<jamesarch> 又见==！
<happyaron> jamesarch: 原来我是右键激活的
<jamesarch> =。= 嗯哼
<jamesarch> 话说这种类似AT效果是怎么玩的
<happyaron> 就是打上名字
<happyaron> jamesarch
<alian> 233
<jamesarch> 哦哦 挺好玩的
<happyaron> 名字还可以tab补全
<jamesarch> happyaron, alian
<jamesarch> 哈哈 新技能GET
<happyaron> :)
<alian> 莫名奇妙考了个英语。。
<jamesarch> 嗯哼 结果如何
<alian> 憋闹，没事别@别人
<alian> 额
<alian> 成绩没出来
<jamesarch> 哈哈哈 好玩
<jamesarch> 那自我感觉嘞
<alian> 初中级别的考试，
<alian> jamesarch,
<alian> 233
<jamesarch> 嗯哼
<alian> 真好玩
<jamesarch> ==！ 逗我玩
<alian> jamesarch, 你在哪个省呢
<jamesarch> 江苏啊
<alian> 诶，我在陕西
<jamesarch> 哈 好吧
<alian> -0-ubuntu很难遇见老乡啊
<jamesarch> -。- 无所谓咯 老乡也不是一样
<alian> -0-反正都在中国
<jamesarch> 嗯哼
<jamesarch> 话说 现在学C开发 如何
<alian> 不知道
<alian> 学web吧
<alian> 网络工程
<jamesarch> Web方面好像很火的样子
<jamesarch> 额 已经工作了
<alian> -0-
<alian> 我还在上学。。。。
<alian> 就我还在上学。。
<alian> 上学。。
<alian> 学。。
<jamesarch> == 曾经学web的
<jamesarch> 后来莫名其妙的当上了售后 恩 莫名其妙的
<alian> 噫
<jamesarch> 哈
<alian> 我认识的俩妹砸也是学web的。。
<alian> 就我一个学的是动漫
<alian> QAQ
<jamesarch> 动漫大法好！！！
<alian> 233
<jamesarch> 可是B站道友？
<alian> 恩？
<alian> 如何对敌？
<alian> 与我同床搞基，岂不美哉？
<jamesarch> 噫  好污
<alian> 你ubuntu登QQ了没？
<jamesarch1> 木有
<alian> 额
<alian> 你不会登吗？
<jamesarch1> 哈
<jamesarch1> 还是手机舒服
<alian> sudo apt-get install wine
<alian> 额
<alian> 手机能玩Xchat？
<alian> 你QQ多少啊
<jamesarch1> ……不是啊
<jamesarch1> ……androirc
<jamesarch1> xchat还没有移动版
<alian> jamesarch1, 你QQ多少啊- -
<jamesarch1> 额 基本不用 干嘛
<alian> 额，你不用QQ吗？
<alian> 额
<jamesarch1> 嗯 除了工作
<alian> 2333
<alian> 补番去了
<alian> 唉
<jamesarch1> 好的吧
<alian> 在P站的帖子沉下去了
<jamesarch1> p？
<alian> 是啊
<alian> P站
<jamesarch1> 好吧
<jamesarch1> 我百度去
<jamesarch1> pixiv 好熟悉的样子
<alian> 233
<alian> 图站
<alian> 各种ACG的图
<jamesarch> ……断线了
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: 拜帅哥
<jamesarch> 帅哥在哪里
<O0XX|Qiong> MangHuo:  大象呢？
<Guest-Pirc> a
<alian> 。。
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ubuntu 开启ufw 后 无法连接vpn ,ufw disable后就能连接。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473295 家里连公司vpn服务器，ufw disable 可以连接VPN,但 ufw enable 后再连vpn就连接失败。查看日志 出现 [UFW BLOCK]IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=××× SRC=××× DST=192.168.0.23 LEN=51 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=12
<^k^>  ─> 5 ID=578 DF PROTO=47 求指教！！谢谢！！！ zz: esthesis — 2015-10-13 18:44
<alian> 。。。。
<alian> 没人了吗
<alian> 233
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • libreoffice下字符输入问题！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473296 在LIBREOFFICE编辑WORD文档，当输入代码 ehco "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward命令的时候，字符 "" 变成了 “” ， 怎么切换全角半角都切换不过来。不知哪出了问题，求教！ zz: 九天星 — 2015-10-13 20
<^k^>  ─> :27
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 关于usb的自动挂载  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473297 使用ubuntu14.04，插入移动硬盘或U盘在tty7中都是自动挂载，请教这个自动挂载的设置在何处，怎能控制停止自动挂载？ 再者，系统启动会自动挂载ntfs分区，查看fstab文件中没有自动挂载项，这个自动
<^k^>  ─> 挂载又在何处设置？ 谢谢！ zz: xwp911 — 2015-10-13 20:53
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu有没有类似于rhel的groupinstall功能  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473298 用了这么久的ubuntu，还没发现有这个功能 zz: sunfish — 2015-10-13 21:09
<onlylove> happyaron: 你居然不是away状态
<happyaron> onlylove: en
<onlylove> happyaron: 现在vps什么行情，我想研究下adt和android sdk
<mjkr> (i can't type chinese atm) anybody know of a place that sells noiseblocker fans in shenzhen/hong kong?
<mjkr> see www.noiseblocker.com
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 升级15.10后无法虚拟机启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473299 提示输入 sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup 运行完后提示无法安装，kernel版本4.2.0不被支持，如何解决？ zz: wisner — 2015-10-13 22:54
<onlylove> we think we will buy it from taobao
<happyaron> onlylove: vps?
<happyaron> onlylove: 就linode/azure之类的上面开呗
<onlylove> happyaron: 你知道，下载adt和sdk要那啥
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯还好啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 说实话，我对那个没啥需求，我需求的就是个临时的梯，下完了就自己折腾了
<happyaron> onlylove: 你找个谁帮你下一个呗
<onlylove> happyaron: 前几天xcode和那个unity那事情，让我觉得丫的，国内有些公司都坏到家了
<happyaron> onlylove: lok
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> storeonce vsa storeonce rmc 惠普名堂真多
<onlylove> RMC需要3par存储，看来又不能测了
<onlylove> 明天和teamleader说说去，说要去hp onsite，不然这么多需要硬件的东西，谁买得起
<onlylove> 睡觉去
<guest160> motd
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 求教：脚本打开多终端，每个终端运行的命令不一样的实现方法！？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473302 我有时候会同时打开很多个终端，且都会切换到ROOT权限下，但每个终端运行的命令都是持续的不同的命令，用脚本应该怎么实现？ 示例： 终端一：
<^k^>  ─> sudo su 输入密码 ping 10.10.10.1 终端二： sudo su 输入密码 ping 10.10.10.2 上述命令代码只是示 …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-14
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<tryit> huntxu, hello
<onlylove_> http://finance.caixin.com/2015-10-13/100862385.html
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 支付宝关联账户漏洞 凸显网络实名认证难落实_金融频道_财新网
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/08/Cg-4WFI2sAeIGSnLAACbxeJlbBwAALrKQKr3BUAAJvd136.jpg 好性感的女超人T恤
<kandu> tryit: 高管早。
<tryit> kandu, .
<onlylove_> kandu: 能人早
<kandu> onlylove_: 早~
<tryit> kandu, 在哪发财
<kandu> tryit: 时来运转，好日子到头了。最近只破财，不发财
<onlylove> kandu: 高管就是高管，关心的事情都和普通人不一样
<onlylove> 我昨天给测试机重新装了系统，网络怎么就挂了，连接没问题，就是一直无网络访问，我要投诉！
<tryit> kandu, 项目进展如何
<kandu> tryit: 离开以前的那个团队。在开新项目
<tryit> kandu, 又发现啥新大陆了
<kandu> tryit: 哪有新大陆，出点力气，花点本钱，只求能赚点钱买饼干吃就好
<tryit> kandu, 现在几个人搞
<kandu> tryit: 2
<tryit> kandu, 这是业余时间赚点零花钱还是？
<kandu> tryit: 没事玩玩的
<tryit> kandu, 具体是做啥呢
<kandu> tryit: 类似一个实验室，大家爱做啥做啥，没规定。然后玩得好了，就考虑下能否商业化。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 虚拟机是怎么和外部网络通信的？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473305 我的防火墙设置如下： Status: active 日志: on (low) Default: deny (incoming), allow (outgoing), disabled (routed) 新建配置文件: skip 至 动作 来自 - -- -- 22/tcp ALLOW IN Anywhere 139/tcp ALLOW IN Anywhere 445/tcp AL
<^k^>  ─> LOW IN Anywhere 22/tcp (v6) ALLOW IN Anywhere (v6) 139/tcp (v6) ALLOW IN Anywhere (v6) 445/tcp (v6) ALLOW IN Anywhere …
<tryit> kandu, 好吧。。
<majormeng1989> exit
<majormeng1989> quit
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 在终端打开软件后主机名那段字符消失，光标移到最前面，输入命令无效是为什么  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473306 在终端打开软件后主机名那段字符消失，光标移到最前面，输入命令无效是为什么。遇见过几次，不知道怎么就出现这种情况了，这
<^k^>  ─> 是为什么啊 zz: sluding — 2015-10-14 12:18
<yunfan> roylez: 你什么时候出去的
<tryit> yunfan, roylez肉身翻墙？
<roylez> yunfan: 出来6天了
<roylez> yunfan: 加telegram呗，有几个人了，都不来聊天室了
<yunfan> roylez: 那个有什么好处 ?
<tryit> roylez, 在哪呢现在？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu不能使用sudo命令了怎么办  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473307 昨天手贱，在root模式下修改权限来着还没改完就按了回车，再用终端输入sudo命令后就不能用了，想问下怎么办啊？另外还有个问题就是现在启动项里只剩下个人会话了，并且关机和重
<^k^>  ─> 启都自动跳转到用户登录界面，只能强制关机，这种怎么解决 zz: tangning — 2015-10-14 13:33
<^k^> 新  屏幕抓图 • 求这个桌面的主题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473308 最近15.10发布的新闻上看到这个主题的 有同学知道是什么主题吗？ zz: snail16 — 2015-10-14 14:23
<roylez> tryit: Brisbane
<roylez> yunfan: 手机可以上
<tryit> roylez, 移民？
<roylez> tryit: 恩
<tryit> roylez, 请受我等屁民一拜～
<yunfan> tryit: 拜高管 求带求包养
<tryit> yunfan, 一起拜 roylez 吧
<onlylove_> 有能力的都跑了
<yunfan> tryit: 主席遥不可及 还是多多拜上你才对
<tryit> yunfan, 有方向才好走嘛
<yunfan> tryit: 那就去呗  主席跟我说了租房成本 只要远程的 应该都能去
<yunfan> 反正白奥跟贵国时差没多少
<onlylove_> yunfan: 主要是季节反着，时差貌似俩小时
<yunfan> onlylove_: 那不是挺好的 只要能在国内持续接外包的工作 就可以过去生活了
<yunfan> 这hadoop真不稳定 好挫
<buffon137> :)
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • DIA使用过程中的问题！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473309 今天用DIA做图，首先发现不能输入中文，在网上找到目前很多人在使用的办法就是修改／USR／BIN／DIA文件后，工具栏变成悬浮的了，在使用过程中极度不便，期盼有更好的解决办法
<^k^>  ─> ！ zz: 九天星 — 2015-10-14 15:49
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 浅析 Linux 初始化  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473310 作者: 刘明 站点: IBM DeveloperWorks 原文: https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/l ... ing_init1/ 进程异常退出 什么是 Init 系统,init 系统的历史和现状 Linux 操作系统的启动首先从 BIOS 开始，接下来进入 boot loader，由 bootload
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  16:17
<liveincloud> 可以远程用ssh登录公司的电脑吗？
<saimazoon> hello
<ubrl> saimazoon:点点点.  16:56
<liveincloud> anybody？
<FJKong> 理论上是可以的。。。
<liveincloud> 不过联通好像限制了
<liveincloud> 做了端口转发，ssh端口设置成54321都登录不了
<wbchn> 什么地方的联通？
<liveincloud> 山东的
<liveincloud> 山东青岛
<wbchn> 山东的还真没试过，北京的是可以
<wbchn> 北京联通可以，北京移动封了
<liveincloud> 青岛这个可能外面主动连接的都封了
<wbchn> 嗯，可能封了数据流入
<nyfair> 茵翠斯婷
<nyfair> 哦摸吸萝伊
<hceasy> onlylove:  记得前些天我说朋友把苹果手机丢了那个事情么.
<hceasy> onlylove: 然后今天超级扯 ..
<hceasy> 都下班了 ?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 翻墙折腾了一个月，求大神远程帮助。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473311 救命啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊，本人大三妹纸一只，ubuntu新手。计算机专业，需要翻墙。然而一个月以来尝试了各种方法，均以失败告终。实在是受不了了，江湖救急，希望有高
<^k^>  ─> 手能帮我远程解决一下这个问题，感激不尽。qq1228086048,急！！！！ zz: narcissist — 2015-10 …
<ulot0> 我有时候会同时打开很多个终端，且都会切换到ROOT权限下，但每个终端运行的命令都是持续的不同的命令，用脚本应该怎么实现？
<ulot0> 示例：
<ulot0> 终端一：
<ulot0> sudo su
<ulot0> 输入密码
<ulot0> ping 10.10.10.1
<ulot0> 终端二：
<ubrl> ulot0:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> ulot0:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ulot0> 我有时候会同时打开很多个终端，且都会切换到ROOT权限下，但每个终端运行的命令都是持续的不同的命令，用脚本应该怎么实现？
<ulot0> man join
<ulot0> 我有时候会同时打开很多个终端，且都会切换到ROOT权限下，但每个终端运行的命令都是持续的不同的命令，用脚本应该怎么实现？
<ulot0> 还有人没睡吗
<ulot0> ／id
 * ulot0 飞一下
<ulot0> ／userlist
<ulot0> chihchun_afk,
<ulot0> chihchun_afk, hello
<ulot0> ver
<ulot0> chihchun_afk, 你是台湾人？
<chihchun> Yeap
<ulot0> chihchun, 你用中文 说话
<ulot0> chihchun, 你怎么把名字改来改去
<ulot0> ^k^, 怎么查不到你的IP
<chihchun> Afk 是說我不在電腦前
<chihchun> 我在手機上。沒事，我走了
<ulot0> chihchun, 手机也能玩啊
<ulot0> chihchun, 手机的客户端在哪下？
<ulot0> 大家都上这个，可是都不说话，有啥 用
<^k^> kandu: 拜能人
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-15
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • [猜谜]猜和ubuntu相关的小谜题，获赠正版小游戏(2015oct15)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473313 [猜谜]猜和ubuntu相关的小谜题，获赠正版小游戏(2015oct15) 最近humble bundle出了capcom的包。我有几个游戏有了。多出来的送人。 不过要猜谜。还是老规矩。 谜题是
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 3G，4G，链接问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473315 1.联通3G，4G无线网络，拨号连接时，用到什么协议？是链接什么服务器？ 2.这链接可能受到什么攻击？如：中间人攻击。 zz: ublt — 2015-10-15 9:53
<MangHuo> onlylove: 早啊
<onlylove> MangHuo: 早，问你个事情，kvm的
<onlylove> MangHuo: cpu0 disabled perfctr wrmsr
<onlylove> MangHuo: 这什么破烂bug
<MangHuo> onlylove: 昂？
<MangHuo> onlylove: kvm 找 HowIsItGoing  啊
<onlylove> MangHuo: 我搜到一个centos的bug，说是没装x的原因，我装上x试试……
<onlylove> MangHuo: 为这事还要开xforwarding，真头大
<MangHuo> onlylove: kvm 和 X？
<platinum-pen> 从没有x到开好xforwarding不是五分钟就开好了吗
<onlylove> platinum-pen: 我懒
<onlylove> MangHuo: https://bugs.centos.org/print_bug_page.php?bug_id=6730
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 006730: kvm: 2889: cpu0 disabled perfctr wrmsr: 0xc1 data 0xabcd - CentOS Bug Tracker
<MangHuo> platinum-pen: senso-ji o移动 4G 手机有推荐么
<senso-ji> MangHuo: 6s
<onlylove> senso-ji: 好顶赞
<onlylove> MangHuo: 你倒是给具体要求
<platinum-pen> MangHuo: 媚蓝note2
<MangHuo> senso-ji: 6s 确实不错唉
<onlylove> platinum-pen: 你啥时候改名叫diamond-pen
<platinum-pen> onlylove: 我用啥名字你应该都不觉得奇怪才对吧?
<onlylove> platinum-pen: 不奇怪
<onlylove> platinum-pen: 帮你想更多
<tryit> platinum-pen, .
<platinum-pen> tryit: 乖.
<tryit> platinum-pen, 这几天慢慢的挫败感……
<tryit> platinum-pen, 满满
<stardiviner> 有谁能给我发个消息么？测试下脚本。
<platinum-pen> tryit: 天天都有挫败感, 没事
<platinum-pen> stardiviner: 不能
<platinum-pen> stardiviner: 就不给你发
<stardiviner> platinum-pen: 谢了，测试ok
 * senso-ji 支付宝9.2, 想杀了他家PM
<platinum-pen> senso-ji: 快去.
<platinum-pen> MangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/680695/
<ubrl> platinum-pen: ⇪ 天猫双11预售:Hisense 海信 LED55EC620UA 55英寸LED平板电视 99元定金+3850元尾款_聚划算优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<stardiviner> 为啥？
<MangHuo> onlylove: 求教，刷了 bios 进不去任何系统了咋玩
<stardiviner> senso-ji: PM欺负腻了？
<platinum-pen> senso-ji: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/680611/
<ubrl> platinum-pen: ⇪ 限华北移动端:熊氏牧场 澳大利亚肥羊排 1000g 袋装 33元（38-5，需领券）_中粮我买网优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<senso-ji> stardiviner: 升级你就知道了, 我降级了
<stardiviner> senso-ji: bug? 我ipad自动升级的。。。
<stardiviner> senso-ji: 难道还能导致白苹果？
<senso-ji> stardiviner: 太烂了...
<stardiviner> senso-ji: 能用，能花钱，能收钱，不好看无所谓。。。
<platinum-pen> http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/678535/
<ubrl> platinum-pen: ⇪ 天猫双11预售:OCEAN FAMILY 大洋世家 日本长崎冰鲜整条蓝鳍金枪鱼60-80公斤 须提前预订 3888元定金+33056元尾款包邮_天猫精选优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<yunfan> tryit: 高管有什么事不开心？
 * senso-ji fuck, 支付宝在市场里强制更新, 降级无效, 干
<platinum-pen> senso-ji: 赞.
<senso-ji> platinum-pen: 魅族是阿里巴巴的走狗啊
<platinum-pen> senso-ji: 赞.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 联邦调查局 :     联邦调查局给探员A寄去一个恐怖分子六张不同装束的照片,并下令在两周之内完成任务。一周以后,A密电汇报:照片收悉,当场击毙拒捕四人,全力追踪在逃两人。
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 有架过OCS+GLPI的吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473316 安装好模块，apache,php,mysql ,perl后 ，最后安装OCS 在配置Where is Apache daemon binary [/usr/sbin/apache2] ? OK, using Apache daemon /usr/sbin/apache2 是不是有问题。影响到无法接收PC 的数据呢？ zz: orangecoca — 2015-10-15 1
<^k^>  ─> 2:10
<tryit> yunfan, 开心～
<yunfan> tryit: 刚才还看到你在倒苦水啊
<tryit> yunfan, 遇到高人，难以望其项背
<yunfan> tryit: 有多高 跟姚明比怎样
<onlylove_> centos真TM坑
<^k^> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • Ubuntukylin-14.04更新以后重启直接进入grub4dos  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473317 之前装的ubuntu、win7双系统。用easyBCD设置的引导项。后来ubuntu更新了，重启以后再进入就直接进入grub4dos的命令行。然后在命令行里我按网上的方法输入kernel (hd0,7)/boot/grub/core.img 发
<^k^>  ─> 现/boot下面什么都没有。 windows还能进，用easyBCD重新配置也不行，我easyBCD用的是grub2方式 …
<dragon9783> 大家ubuntu14.04.3 升级linux-image出现问题了吗？
<dragon9783> linux-image-3.13.0-66-generic（3.13.0-66.108）紧急修复之后也是不能用
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  14:05
<ulot0> 有人在吗
<ubrl> ulot0:点点点.  14:12
<ulot0> 我有时候会同时打开很多个终端，且都会切换到ROOT权限下，但每个终端运行的命令都是持续的不同的命令，用脚本应该怎么实现？
<ulot0> 有没有人愿意帮帮我
<ulot0> ubrl, 我有时候会同时打开很多个终端，且都会切换到ROOT权限下，但每个终端运行的命令都是持续的不同的命令，用脚本应该怎么实现？
<ubrl> ulot0, 以前我们从来没有谈论它。  14:32
<ulot0> ubrl, 现在谈论就是一个好的开始
<ubrl> ulot0, 说话的是我的主要功能。  14:33
<ulot0> ubrl, 机器人？
<ubrl> ulot0, 机器人统治。  14:34
<ulot0> ubrl, 我知道了，你不会
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> ChanServ, 我有时候会同时打开很多个终端，且都会切换到ROOT权限下，但每个终端运行的命令都是持续的不同的命令，用脚本应该怎么实现？
<ulot0> alvin_rxg, 我有时候会同时打开很多个终端，且都会切换到ROOT权限下，但每个终端运行的命令都是持续的不同的命令，用脚本应该怎么实现？
<ulot0> beefcafe, 我有时候会同时打开很多个终端，且都会切换到ROOT权限下，但每个终端运行的命令都是持续的不同的命令，用脚本应该怎么实现？
<ulot0> BinLi, 我有时候会同时打开很多个终端，且都会切换到ROOT权限下，但每个终端运行的命令都是持续的不同的命令，用脚本应该怎么实现？
<ulot0> onlylove, 我有时候会同时打开很多个终端，且都会切换到ROOT权限下，但每个终端运行的命令都是持续的不同的命令，用脚本应该怎么实现？
<ulot0> chihchun_afk, 我有时候会同时打开很多个终端，且都会切换到ROOT权限下，但每个终端运行的命令都是持续的不同的命令，用脚本应该怎么实现？
<ulot0> Chobits, 我有时候会同时打开很多个终端，且都会切换到ROOT权限下，但每个终端运行的命令都是持续的不同的命令，用脚本应该怎么实现？
<ulot0> dantmnf, 我有时候会同时打开很多个终端，且都会切换到ROOT权限下，但每个终端运行的命令都是持续的不同的命令，用脚本应该怎么实现？
<ulot0> darkwhite, 我有时候会同时打开很多个终端，且都会切换到ROOT权限下，但每个终端运行的命令都是持续的不同的命令，用脚本应该怎么实现？
<ulot0> duyue, 我有时候会同时打开很多个终端，且都会切换到ROOT权限下，但每个终端运行的命令都是持续的不同的命令，用脚本应该怎么实现？
<ulot0> FreeBird_, 我有时候会同时打开很多个终端，且都会切换到ROOT权限下，但每个终端运行的命令都是持续的不同的命令，用脚本应该怎么实现？
<ulot0> freeflying, 我有时候会同时打开很多个终端，且都会切换到ROOT权限下，但每个终端运行的命令都是持续的不同的命令，用脚本应该怎么实现？
<ulot0> fucatus, 我有时候会同时打开很多个终端，且都会切换到ROOT权限下，但每个终端运行的命令都是持续的不同的命令，用脚本应该怎么实现？
<ulot0> huntxu, 我有时候会同时打开很多个终端，且都会切换到ROOT权限下，但每个终端运行的命令都是持续的不同的命令，用脚本应该怎么实现？
<senso-ji> HowIsItGoing: :)
<HowIsItGoing> senso-ji: 神马鬼
<onlylove__> senso-ji: 干的漂亮
<ulot0> senso-ji, 我有时候会同时打开很多个终端，且都会切换到ROOT权限下，但每个终端运行的命令都是持续的不同的命令，用脚本应该怎么实现？
<HowIsItGoing> senso-ji: 来ban啦
<senso-ji> ulot0: 听不懂, 别刷屏
<onlylove__> 还真是坚持
<onlylove__> 被踢都不知道为啥
<ulot0> senso-ji, 如何用脚本实现打开多个终端，并且每个终端执行的命令是持续的，不一样的
<senso-ji> ulot0: 持续的?
<linusp> ulot0: 你还是描述一下你的具体场景吧， 这样没人看得懂……
<ulot0> senso-ji, 是，比如，一个终端里运行的是ping 10.10.10.10命 令，这个命 令一直在运行
<linusp> ulot0: 不需要多终端啊，后台运行不就完了
<senso-ji> ulot0: xterm -e 'bash -c "ping 10.10.10.10"'
<ulot0> senso-ji, 我想制作一个脚本，这个脚本同样打开五个终端，第一个终端运行命令PING 10.10.10.1  第二个终端运行命 令PING 10.10.10.2，如此类推
<senso-ji> ulot0: 我已经写出来了...
<linusp> ulot0: 再加个循环什么的就好了
<ulot0> linusp, 我刚才正在试，但是一下只能打开一个终端
<senso-ji> ulot0: 你多写几行不就完了... ...
<senso-ji> ulot0: xterm -e 'bash -c "ping 10.10.10.10"' &
<ulot0> senso-ji, 我刚才是多写的几行，未加＆符
<senso-ji> & 不是 ＆
<ulot0> senso-ji, 可以了，谢谢你
<ulot0> linusp, 可以了，谢谢你
<onlylove__> 总算消停了？
<ulot0> onlylove__, 嗯，在他们的帮助下解决了。
<onlylove_> teamleader这都找回来些什么破烂活计让我做
<onlylove_> 半成品么
<ulot0> onlylove_, 你在做什么
<onlylove_> ulot0: convirture
<ulot0> onlylove_, 为什么你一会进频道，一会又跑出去了
<onlylove> ulot0: 因为公司网络渣
<ulot0> onlylove, 你在普京的地盘？
<onlylove> ulot0: 普京的地盘比这好多了
<ulot0> onlylove, /dns onlylove
<onlylove> ulot0: 和DNS没关系，别查了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你TM说个好字你能死啊? : 1、同事老公姓周,她姓夏,在讨论将来宝宝名字,想好一个简单的"周一",大家说,不错不错,这个名字还有延续性,一口气可以生七个,从周一到周七,有人问:那如果生了第八个怎么办呢?同事说:第八个就叫夏周一。
<ulot0> hop ulot0
<ulot0> ping ulot0
<ulot0> PING ulot0
<ulot0> away
<ulot0> back
<ulot0> away ulot0
<ulot0> back
<ulot0> clear
<ulot0> clear all
<ulot0> clear [ALL]
<ulot0> CLEAR [ALL|HISTORY]
<ulot0> clear all
<jianghu> hi
<ubrl> jianghu:点点点.  16:09
<TwitchGG> 有没有人ubuntu桌面版本用idea卡顿的？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • fctix五笔输入法在kubuntu15.04下不显示  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473318 大家好，刚刚转到kubuntu下两周，期间尝试搜索互联网上给出的各种办法均无效。 系统已经安装了相应的包 fcitx-table fcitx-table-wubi fctix-table-wbpy 拼音输入法也一直可以使用，只是在输
<^k^>  ─> 入法设置的当前输入法中始终不显示五笔输入法，请大家协助，不胜感激。 zz: mrsuner — …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 每次编辑的文件都出现两个的问题！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473319 每次在UBUNTU下编辑的文件都会出现两个，比如，我制作一个xue.sh的脚本，会出现xue.sh和xue.sh~ 问题一：我如果将xue.sh改个名字，xue.sh~还会存在，后续会有什么影响吗？ 问题二：xue
<^k^>  ─> .sh~是起什么作用的？如何才能不出现两个文件？ zz: 九天星 — 2015-10-15 16:12
<MangHuo> senso-ji: 我能不能在 uefi 的 grub 里面，加一项，引导另个 bootx64.efi?
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 句号顿号怎么输入？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473321 １５．０４版本，用的是系统自带的双拼，不知道怎么输入句号和顿号 全角模式下： 句号．．．．．．．． 顿号＼＼＼＼＼＼ 逗号，，，，，， 问号？？？？？ 美元符号：￥￥￥ 句号和顿
<^k^>  ─> 号还是英文模式下的． zz: betastar — 2015-10-15 17:03
<HowIsItGoing> senso-ji: 晚上要不要撸串去？
<senso-ji> HowIsItGoing: 走 叫人
<HowIsItGoing> senso-ji: 你来，都在你身后
<senso-ji> MangHuo: ^^
<MangHuo> 长肉啊.....
<senso-ji> MangHuo: 吃肉不长肉, 碳水化合物才长
<onlylove__> senso-ji: 你要说吃肉减肥
 * senso-ji 先去打个电话
<senso-ji> onlylove__: https://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/阿特金斯健康饮食法
 * senso-ji afk
<ulot0> senso-ji, sudo su       echo "123456"    用上面两条指令可否在脚本中自动完成输入密码的过程？
<MangHuo> senso-ji: HowIsItGoing 中午撸吧 lol
<HowIsItGoing> MangHuo: 明天中午老板请吃饭 后天撤了
<MangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 你们去吧，晚上实在不敢吃了...
<senso-ji> ulot0: echo 123456| sudo -S your_command
<ulot0> senso-ji, thanks
<senso-ji> MangHuo: 渣渣
<MangHuo> |||
<senso-ji> https://cun.taobao.com/
<ubrl> senso-ji: ⇪ 农村淘宝
<HowIsItGoing> senso-ji: 那不撸了？我撤了啊
<senso-ji> HowIsItGoing: 那你撤吧, 我这儿还有点事. 不过我可以啊, 虽然现在不能喝酒了
<HowIsItGoing> senso-ji: 开车还是怀孕了？ XD
<senso-ji> HowIsItGoing: 我有病 戒酒
<HowIsItGoing> senso-ji: 噫，好直爽
<senso-ji> =,=
<MangHuo> ...
<ulot0> quit
<MangHuo> yuning: 乃的 u 盘里面的 dos 是 msdos 对吧
<yuning> MangHuo, freedos
<onlylove> MangHuo: dos而已哪里那么多讲究
<MangHuo> onlylove: 在 freedos 里面切换不了目录而已
<onlylove> MangHuo: 我可以理解为freedos没有cd命令么
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我发现ustc有aosp的源
<happyaron> onlylove_: tuna也有
<happyaron> onlylove_: mirrors.tuna.tsinghua.edu.cn
<onlylove_> happyaron: 嗯，叫mirror更合适点
<happyaron> 但没有android sdk
<onlylove_> 是的……
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45807
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 普京正试图控制互联网
<onlylove_> 大帝想做甚
<MangHuo> onlylove: 昂，是我二了
<onlylove_> 我在想，如果真的搞成局域网，是不是过几年，等现有硬件报废 我们就没硬件和软件可以用了
<happyaron> 我朝肯定不会的 onlylove_
<onlylove_> happyaron: 为啥？
<onlylove_> happyaron: 难道我朝已经能克隆windows了
<onlylove_> happyaron: 既然局域网，那linux有点不现实
<onlylove_> happyaron: 别说是麒麟，我怕
<happyaron> 不是
<happyaron> 那不符合我朝利益
<onlylove_> 不过想想netbsd那几个人慢慢的开发，我倒是觉得，其实也不是太可怕，反正会有人能做的
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 新手求助帖：用EasyBCD做引导，但是重启计算机还是进入Windows怎么破？在线等  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473322 新手，绝对的新手，再此之前没有想到我还有用Linux的一天啊，因为学术原因，安装Ubuntu。下载了最新的EasyBCD和镜像文件，按着教程说的，安装
 * ulot0 飞来飞去。。。
 * ulot0 跳舞
 * ulot0 跳个舞
<rabbitear> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoFV8lTD4ug
<ubrl> rabbitear: ⇪ Anchorman ron burgundy flute - YouTube
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • Apache order设置ip问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473325 在虚拟机上试的，allow from的ip访问index只能用私有IP，公有IP就不行，是浏览器的问题还是本身不是服务器的原因 zz: 仅此v而已 — 2015-10-15 20:38
<jamesarch> 呃呃 好安静
<ulot0> clear
<jamesarch> ……
<jamesarch> 话说 电脑售后 处理技术问题的那种 可以怎么发展
<ulot0> jamesarch, 没有什么技术含量，前景不怎么样！
<jamesarch> 恩 所以在考虑后路了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 25端口莫名其妙打开的问题！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473326 今天对自个进行扫描，发现25端口打开了，而我此时没有发邮件啊！ 郁闷吧！ 谁能告之问题出在哪？谢谢！ zz: 九天星 — 2015-10-15 21:08
<ulot0> jamesarch, 网络安全，数据库，手机程序开发，LINUX，ERP，选一个吧
<jamesarch> 在接触Linux
<jamesarch> 玩了四五年了吧
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 25端口莫名其妙打开的问题！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473326 今天对自个进行扫描，发现25端口打开了，而我此时没有发邮件啊！ 郁闷吧！ 谁能告之问题出在哪？谢谢！ zz: 九天星 — 2015-10-15 21:08
<jamesarch> 数据库 ERP 手机app开发  不太感兴趣 前俩听着很陌生 app嘛
<jamesarch> 说不出来的那种感觉 虽然未来必不可少 可是总感觉怪怪的 可能不太了解吧
<ulot0> jamesarch, 遵重自已的内心，选个感兴趣的，深究下去就行了。
<jamesarch> 我在研究Linux的时候经常遇到各种library之类的问题，而且吧 就业这方面Linux除了运维比较好点 还有其他地方吗？
<jamesarch> 基本上没一个标准 ，谁想开发就开发，不想开发就荒废了
<ulot0> jamesarch, 我对LINUX这个行业了解不多，但听说这个行业的缺口很大的。
<jamesarch> ulot0 恩 那你是做什么的
<ulot0> jamesarch, 我做ERP的
<jamesarch> 噢噢 Java是基础吧
<jamesarch> J2EE什么的
<ulot0> jamesarch, 我不会开发，我做实施的。
<jamesarch> 我只对Linux和网络安全这块比较有兴趣
<jamesarch> 噢噢 了解了
<jamesarch> 现在计划学C之后再深入了解这些 断断续续学了好久了
<jamesarch> 三四年了吧  hello world都快会背了哈哈
<ulot0> jamesarch, LINUX在08年的时候玩过几天，后来换笔记本不想破坏笔记本的原装系统，而在GPT下又把UBUNTU装不进去，就没玩了，直到近几天才捡起来学学，很多不懂，以后向你学习呀。
<jamesarch> ……哪有 我也是看着wiki折腾的 archlinux 配置的不够好 就用Ubuntu了
<ulot0> jamesarch, 我觉得计算机里的任何一门都可以耗自已一辈子，选 中一门，深究，使自已在这个领域 成为专家级人物比挑来挑去好，我个人是这么认为的。
<jamesarch> 挑倒是没有，只不过爱好比较广泛 gentoo LFS archlinux都折腾过 算是另一种学习了
<jamesarch> 很羡慕那种intel 可以专门有个部门来负责开源社区 帮助开发专用驱动程序之类的
<jamesarch> 虽说无利不起早，可是想想开源和商业不都这样
<rabbitear> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GUm5g8SG4o
<ubrl> rabbitear: ⇪ R. City - Locked Away ft. Adam Levine - YouTube
<ulot0> jamesarch, 我想，那些做开源社区的可能是在某个基金下属的公司上班吧，具体不清楚。
<jamesarch> 恩 挺羡慕的 做自己想做的 还有钱拿
<liuchong> ls
<ulot0> jamesarch, 那种实验室最好，嘿 嘿 。
<jamesarch> 恩…… 各种仰慕啊
<ulot0> jamesarch, 别仰慕，自已学好了，到哪里都有人求你。你网络安全要是厉害 ，其间的黑产也不得了，你抱着妞都可以收钱。
<jamesarch> ……抱妞就算了 孩子都快生了
<jamesarch> 黑产……  有戒心 算是比较传统的我吧，或者戒备心比较强
<ulot0> jamesarch, 这个查IP不正确，说你在印度
<jamesarch> 哈
<jamesarch> Irc确实是个好东西 没法追踪
<ulot0> 我自个查自个，查的是对的
<ulot0> jamesarch, 你看，mao是杭州的
<gebjgd> ulot0, jamesarch 本站主数据：江苏省徐州市 电信
<jamesarch> 恩恩
<mao> 对啊
<ulot0> gebjgd, 我昨天开始用IRC，自娱自乐捉摸着好玩。
<ulot0> mao, 你是杭州的呀？
<jamesarch> 额 我用的androirc
<gebjgd> ulot0, 看到你在无聊的自言自语了
 * ulot0 飞来飞去
<adadadpppl> hi, guys
<adadadpppl> can you see the word I typed
<adadadpppl> yes
<adadadpppl> no?
<mao> 是的
<adadadpppl> thanks
<adadadpppl> 中国什么时候能有人造出ubuntu这样的系统
<adadadpppl> long way to go
<adadadpppl> opps
<ulot0> adadadpppl, 不是有QILING了吗
<adadadpppl> ee, 不是山寨吗
<adadadpppl> 麒麟
<ulot0> adadadpppl, 不是在LINUX源码的基础上中国人自已开发的吗？好像是哪个大学
<adadadpppl> ubuntu也是在Linux上的基础上建设的吗？
<adadadpppl> 麒麟和ubuntu又有什么不同
<ulot0> adadadpppl, 不知道是不是，粗的理解是各不同的发行版最大的区别在于所封装的软件不一样。
<adadadpppl> 优麒麟是ubuntu项目的一部分
<ulot0> 是一个分支吧。不应该说一部份，一部份的意思是UBUNTU把自个割了一块给优QILING
<adadadpppl> enen
<adadadpppl> 想想中国什么时候可以有Linus Torvalds，总之就没有答案
<adadadpppl> 学好自己的习为重
<adadadpppl> 做点实际能做的
<ulot0> adadadpppl, 难
<jamesarch> 估计不会有了
<adadadpppl> sorry
<adadadpppl>  to disturb all of you here
<adadadpppl> bye
<jamesarch> 人家那时候都开minix始用讲系统原理了 而我们现在还停留在 trubo c vc 6.0 vb 6.0
<jamesarch> 不提也罢
<halenrain> .
<ulot0> bye
<ulot0> quit
<eggfarmstory> hi
<ubrl> eggfarmstory:点点点.  00:08
<eggfarmstory> 我想找段子手帮忙推游戏！
<eggfarmstory> 分成50%收入
<eggfarmstory> EggFarmStory@gmail.com
<ulot0> 你们一般是用什么软件来写脚本的？
<eggfarmstory> bash, python
<ulot0> eggfarmstory, 请教 你一个问题 。gnome-terminal -e 'bash -c "echo "123456" | sudo arpspoof -i wlan0 -t 192.168.1.100 192.168.1.1"'&     这是脚本中的一行，不知道这条命 令是不是在ROOT权限下运行的，我按CTRL＋C就关掉了。
<eggfarmstory> no idea..
<ulot0> eggfarmstory, 测试过程能打开，也能正常执行，就不知道是不是在ROOT权限下执行的。虽然用了SUDO ，但不知道SUDO有没有生效。
 * ulot0 飞来飞去，终于搞掂
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-16
<^k^> FJKong: 拜见孔叔豪
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 关于phpmyadmin的卸载与重新安装的疑惑  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473331 是这样的，我在虚拟机里面装的是Ubuntu 14.04LTS，再装好Apache2、php5，mysql并把php5和mysql交互了（大概是这么说的吧）后想要用phpmyadmin管理mysql，必须得用phpmyadmin，但是第一次装的
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu 最新使用的gdb版本怎么无法调试？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473332 gcc编译个helloworld程序，加了-g参数，然后gdb hello, run, 马上死机，键盘也无反应。 zz: mudheaven — 2015-10-16 10:06
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45814
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 微软利用Windows10开始菜单展示广告
<onlylove> windows10好可怕
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Sevk> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 要球(求) : 某俱乐部老板很不受球员喜欢。球员们常伺机报复。一日,他对球员训话道:"你们,一定要,听从指挥,啊,而且,听到命令,必须立即,做出反应！ "球员门答道:"是！ " 经理满意地点了点头,又拖着腔说:"我要球（求）......"只听一阵"咚咚咚"的声音,几十只球朝着经
<Sevk>  ─> 理飞过去,把他砸的头晕眼花。
 * onlylove_ 把alt错按成win，发现win7一个小功能
<ulot0> 系统自带的截图工具分辩率能调整吗？
<plenjf> linux上有没有字幕合并到视频的软件
<plenjf> 有木有？
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox里guest xp多核cpu只认单核的解决办法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473335 安装xp时只分配了1个核心，装好后改为4核，进入系统发现任务管理器里依旧显示单核，cmd里输入 Code: rundll32 syssetup,SetupInfObjectInstallAction ACPIAPIC_MP_HAL 128 %windir%\inf\hal.inf 重启
<^k^>  ─> ，任务管理器里4个核心都出来了 zz: qiang_liu8183 — 2015-10-16 13:42
<plenjf> 有没有人推荐个《字幕合并到视频》的软件？？？？？
<pocmon> 百度一下，很全的
<ulot0> 你在论坛发的贴子这里会显示，你在这里就这么请教好像没人应，我在这里问很多次都没人理我，估计都睡着了。
<ulot0> 要不就在这里刷屏，刷屏倒是有人管
<pocmon> 你里你发一遍就行了，知道的就会回答你。没人知道或是不明白你的意思，就没有人说话
<pocmon> 像你昨天问的问题，不太明白你的意思，难道让每个人都说一遍：不明白
<pocmon> 在问之前，你有了解过脚本与终端的命令参数没？这些百度都能找到的
<ulot0> 好吧，我错了
<plenjf> 没找到我要的结果
<pocmon> 还有这个：http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/%E9%A6%96%E9%A1%B5
<pocmon> 可你可看看
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文
<ulot0> 不过说实在的，我昨天还真通过其他方法终于把那条脚本搞掂了。
<senso-ji> http://www.zhihu.com/question/23543657/answer/49929925?utm_campaign=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_source=rss&utm_content=title
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 北京在哪可以买到好的生牛排？ - 金日驒的回答 - 知乎
<plenjf> 没找到字幕合并的软件
<ulot0> ubrl, 北京没有牛排
<ubrl> ulot0, 什么是你最喜欢的电影？  13:57
<ulot0> ubrl, 不告诉你
<ubrl> ulot0, 确定这将是我们的秘密，不明身份的人。  13:58
<pocmon> plenjf, http://os.51cto.com/art/201501/463959.htm
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Linux上几款好用的字幕编辑器 - 51CTO.COM
<ulot0> ubrl, 傻瓜机器人
<ubrl> ulot0, 你知不知道任何其他的机器人那样？  13:58
<pocmon> plenjf,  这只是百度第一条的结果
<plenjf> 不知道怎么合并
<ulot0> ubrl, 你的语文是体育老师教的
<ubrl> ulot0,
<plenjf> 比如：gnome subtitles
<pocmon> plenjf, 你不了解有什么软件能实现，又不安装个软件试试，那怎么办？你包我费用，我当面去拿着你的手教你。小朋友：你的手应该这样拿鼠标
<onlylove> ulot0: 都睡着了？呵呵，人都有自己的工作好么，空闲的时候来看一眼，你倒好，以为这边是客服？
<ulot0> plenjf, 兄弟，你比我还懒
<plenjf> 我现在就在用gnome subtitles
<plenjf> 不知道怎么合并
<ulot0> onlylove, 我以为这边都是乐于帮助人的人
<pocmon> onlylove, 客服，这是个生财之道
<senso-ji> O0XX|Qiong: momo
<onlylove> ulot0: 乐于助人，也看要助什么样的人
<ulot0> onlylove, 像ubrl这样的
<onlylove> ulot0: ubrl是BOT
<onlylove> ulot0: 一段代码而已
<plenjf> 这个软件好像不能内嵌到视频中。。。。
<plenjf> 除了能编辑字幕外，没找到嵌入按钮。
<ulot0> onlylove, 这段代码比人好，因为他理我
<onlylove> ulot0: 那你和它聊去吧
<ulot0> onlylove, 我正在和他聊呀，他问我喜欢什么样的电影
<onlylove> ulot0: 要我教你怎么玩坏它不
<ulot0> onlylove, 不要把他玩坏了，玩坏了他就不理人了。
<onlylove> 我倒是觉得应该把他禁言的功能恢复，到时候有人刷屏自动禁言
<ulot0> onlylove, 那时候这里只能看到进进出出了
<plenjf> 纯粹几个字幕编辑软件http://os.51cto.com/art/201501/463959.htm，没有合并的。看来只能找视频编辑软件了。
<plenjf> linux的视频播放绝对牛逼！
<onlylove> plenjf: 我看了半天，想明白你要作甚了，你去搜下mencoder
<plenjf> 1080P的电影在一个老电脑上依然能播放。。
<onlylove> plenjf: 你要做的事情，行话叫压片
<onlylove> plenjf: http://blog.163.com/zhu527812567@126/blog/static/124066536201003192154775/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 在Linux平台上进行内嵌字幕操作 - 仙~未卜先知的日志 - 网易博客
<plenjf> 命令行软件，^—^
<ulot0> onlylove, 真有个问题请教你。我在重装UBUNTU的时候，除了交换分区没有选择格式化外，其他分区都重新分了区，且大小一样，也都选择了格式化，但是在装的过程，输入用户名的那里，居然还显示的是我以前的用户名。这么看来UBUNTU在安装的过程中，是不是为了提升安装速度，根本就没有格式化？
<onlylove_> ulot0: 没开始格式化之前读的呗，我有不用那个
<onlylove_> ulot0: 并不是你选择格式化就立即给你格式化的
<onlylove_> plenjf: 觉得mencoder不爽就去找ffmpeg虐
<ulot0> onlylove_, 有道理，谢谢！
<onlylove_> ulot0: 没格式化的典型表现是，你文件还在
<ulot0> onlylove_, 文件不在了，只是在安装过程中，输入用户名的那里，还记得我以前的用户名，而输入用户名的这个界面隔分区的界面有好几步了。
<lainme_> ulot0: 可以先存起来
<plenjf> ulot0, 配上图片能更好的解答问题，可惜，irc不支持。
<O0XX|Qiong> senso-ji: momo
<jusss> onlylove_ ping
<onlylove_> jusss: 你消失几个月了
<ulot0> 好，我下次重装系统的时候截上图
<jusss> onlylove_ 嗯，你知道怎么改主机的域名和主机名吗？ debian
<onlylove_> jusss: 域名……不知道，主机名改hostname和hosts
<jusss> onlylove hostname有格式吗？
<onlylove_> jusss: 没，我找几个文件给你看下
<onlylove_> putty这傻货……
<onlylove_> 算了，我重新开个
<O0XX|Qiong> senso-ji: 小朋友呢？
<O0XX|Qiong> senso-ji: 最近你们有人海淘么？
<senso-ji> O0XX|Qiong: 他有, 我穷, 淘不起...
<senso-ji> O0XX|Qiong: 你要买什么?
<O0XX|Qiong> senso-ji: 我要买个电动牙刷
<senso-ji> O0XX|Qiong: 我召唤他了
<senso-ji> O0XX|Qiong: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<O0XX|Qiong> senso-ji: 斩斩呢？
<senso-ji> O0XX|Qiong: 他们都在用gaoji IM 的gaoji 群吧
<senso-ji> O0XX|Qiong: 他在装电脑...
<onlylove__> jusss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12796257/
<onlylove__> jusss: 大概这样
<onlylove__> 疯了，两个客户端掉成这样
<onlylove__> senso-ji: 千人斩会装电脑？
<senso-ji> onlylove__: 亮了!
<onlylove__> senso-ji: 亮毛线？我一直以为他也就装下内存条
<senso-ji> O0XX|Qiong: CTO忙不忙?
<HowIsItG3ing> O0XX|Qiong: 卧槽 CTO
<senso-ji> HowIsItG3ing: 被你吓掉线了...
<HowIsItG3ing> 卧槽CTO跑了
<senso-ji> lol
<senso-ji> palomino|working: 好久不见啊 momo
 * palomino|working momo adam
<palomino|working> 现在只偶尔出现
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 土豪马现在忙着抱媳妇
<palomino|working> 只是在养病而已...
<onlylove_> 土豪马养病期间都作甚，玩自己公司的游戏不
<onlylove_> 22.178的lag，不开心
<palomino|working> 显然不玩.. onlylove_
<palomino|working> 最近在玩巫师3
 * onlylove_ 最近没得玩，想下的游戏不知道为啥bt总是stalled，说啥连不上server
<onlylove_> 服务器都重启五分钟了，服务还没起来，我觉得我司的破烂服务器可以扔了
<onlylove_> 双路的R710啊，才开了4个虚拟机就卡成这样……唉
<palomino|working> 换个种子? onlylove_
<onlylove__> palomino|working: 懒得换了，扔那去吧，哪天想起来再说，实在不行就用渣雷
<onlylove__> 其实迅雷能不能下我也不知道……
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove_> 点点啥，很多已经半死甚至全死的种子，迅雷都能下动
<onlylove_> 然后transmission什么的干脆连不上
<palomino|working> transmission一直觉得没deluge好用
<pocmon> 迅雷还是很强悍滴
<pocmon> 使用起来简单方便
<yunfan> fuck aoff
<yunfan> onlylove_: 呵呵  四个什么虚拟机
<onlylove_> yunfan: 4个8G内存的win server 2k8
<onlylove_> yunfan: 服务器自己应该是64G的
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我今天看了下，貌似aosp可以构建sdk，不过，30G+的体积实在不知道说啥好，这下载要下好久
<onlylove_> happyaron: 而且看他们编译用的机器，我瞬间觉得我内存小了，想再添几根
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 心直口快 : 母亲带了小儿子到邻家闲坐,孩子说:"张太太,我能不能去看 行你卧室里的新地毯?" "当然可以,"邻家太太说,"难得你这么有兴趣。" 孩子去过卧室,很快就回来了。"妈,"他满脸困惑他说,"我并 不觉得它让人恶心！ " 
<plenjf> exit
<Cartridges_INK> onlylove__: 内存大没意义啊
<Cartridges_INK> onlylove__: cpu快就行了
<Cartridges_INK> onlylove__: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2690 v3 @ 2.60GHz X2
<Cartridges_INK> onlylove__: 两颗E5就足够了.
<onlylove___> Cartridges_INK: 不，你看他们4G内存和8G内存的编译时间，我觉得我那12G内存小了
<jusss> test
<ubrl> jusss:点点点.  16:04
<jusss> 搞了一下午终于把域名和邮箱搞定了，
<Cartridges_INK> onlylove_: 内存有个16g就够了.
<Cartridges_INK> onlylove_: 除非你工程特别大
<yunfan> onlylove___: 你自己的机器？
<yunfan> Cartridges_INK: 16G作为编译android的机器 并不算够用
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我觉得我需要换电脑了，说起来，现在ddr3有单根16的不
<onlylove_> yunfan: 价格太贵，而且没笔记本的，我真的要换电脑了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你觉得我司这网络，能配多好的机器，我现在和你聊天的这机器，是2G内存的dell optiplex 320
<ulot0> onlylove_, 哇，光聊天的机器配置很不错了
<onlylove_> ulot0: 你逗我？就这机器，开着skype outlook excel hpcmc vmware vsphere，卡到不能动，你给我讲配置不错？
<yunfan> onlylove_: 有单根的
<ulot0> onlylove_, 你把虚拟机删了就快了。
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你只是网络不好  不代表机器不好嘛  而且我以为你是自己买的机器
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我在树莓派上装了个netbsd7 在折腾中
<ulot0> onlylove_, 我觉得好奇怪，你应该是做IT的呀，你怎么自已限自已的网速
<Cartridges_INK> yunfan: android app还是android本身?
<Cartridges_INK> yunfan: android已经属于, 特别大的工程了
<onlylove_> ulot0: 我才不是it，而且vsphere是管理虚拟机的程序，不是虚拟机，虚拟机在楼下机房
<yunfan> Cartridges_INK: android本身  我是搞不懂为何要那么大的资源
<yunfan> 如果android非要吃定 jvm 干脆裸机jvm好了
<yunfan> 像supervisor那样跑apps
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我打算折腾的那台，就是自己的电脑啊
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你自己电脑也有16G ram?
<onlylove_> yunfan: 12FG
<yunfan> onlylove_: 是公司给你配的电脑还是你自己买的 讲清楚
<onlylove_> yunfan: 12
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我自己的笔记本
<yunfan> 12怎么配出来的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 公司的最好的才8
<yunfan> 想不到你笔记本这么叼
<onlylove_> yunfan: 4+8啊
<yunfan> 我的小盒子电脑也是16g ram
<yunfan> 以前曾经想配个32G ram 结果板子不支持  额
<onlylove_> yunfan: 哪天心情好久再买个8
<onlylove_> yunfan: 公司的那个8G的机器要跑好多vm，神烦
<wbchn> 你们的个人电脑配置这么高？
<onlylove_> wbchn: 这年头电脑没8G内存能看？
<yunfan> onlylove_: 狗屎 我们服务器64G ram的跑了8个vm也卡死
<yunfan> onlylove_: 不过我怀疑我们瓶颈是交换机 我们是中心网络的
<wbchn> 我那笔记本还是4G
<yunfan> wbchn: 我手机都3G ram了
<Cartridges_INK> onlylove_: 我现在用的工作站才8g内存...
<Cartridges_INK> onlylove_: 跑起来一样超级快
<yunfan> Cartridges_INK: 我家里两个主机都是16G
<Cartridges_INK> yunfan: 肯定没有我的电脑快.
<ulot0> 这时候好热闹
<yunfan> Cartridges_INK: 两个都是i7
<Cartridges_INK> yunfan: 我的工作站虽然只有8g内存, 但是是Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2690 v3 @ 2.60GHz X2
<yunfan> 除非你是今年刚买的 那就比不上
<Cartridges_INK> yunfan: 双路E5
<yunfan> Cartridges_INK: 比得上我的小盒子 但比不过大主机
<onlylove> yunfan: 他在拿至强欺负人
<Cartridges_INK> yunfan: 你的大主机是啥?
<yunfan> 不过大主机现在都是赋闲  给我哥挂游戏
<onlylove> yunfan: 别闹，他机器是双路至强
<Cartridges_INK> yunfan: 你的大主机也是numa的?
<onlylove> yunfan: 你机器几个U
<yunfan> onlylove: 他这是拆洋垃圾的 我见过许多贴吧里的人玩这个攒机
<Cartridges_INK> yunfan: 不是, 联想送的工作站.
<yunfan> Cartridges_INK: 啊 不行 我的大主机那个u锁超频的 估计还是比不上
<onlylove> yunfan: 他公司的机器，不至于是YLJ
<yunfan>  有机会找人收退休的挖矿机
<onlylove> yunfan: 矿机都是ASIC吧，你要那作甚
<yunfan> 上次看到个人用显卡加速pgsql 可以性能x500
<yunfan> onlylove: 我说的是 被asic代替的显卡挖矿机
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要那么多显卡作甚
<onlylove> yunfan: 一般的显卡矿机，都是4路起跳吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 加速数据库应用 用来分析你们的个人信息嘛
<onlylove> yunfan: 那你考虑下，a卡是浮点快
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以矿机大都是a卡
<yunfan> onlylove: 是啊 我知道这个啊  而且a卡对opencl支持好点
<yunfan> nvidia为了推销他的cuda 可能对opencl实现搞了鬼
<onlylove> yunfan: 我觉得nv干的最扯的事情，是笔记本的optimus
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果说，只是一个图形协处理器，也就算了，它偏偏是个完整的GPU，
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后显示器连接intel核显
<onlylove> 当年的voodoo，就是做的3d加速卡
 * onlylove_ 简直想问候informatica全家，明目张胆的不支持firefox
<onlylove_> 404……
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45819
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | NSA如何破译加密网络流量
<yunfan> onlylove_: 呵呵  发现树莓派的gpu里居然还有自己的通用处理器 真是
<ulot0> bye
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/17540.html 正被执行枪决的犯人哭诉 : 话说,有一个犯人被执行枪决,因子弹是造假厂生产的,第一枪没打出去,第二枪也没打出去,接着第三枪第四枪... 那个犯人受不了,哭着说了一句经典的话:"大哥,不要再浪费子弹了,你掐死我吧,这太他妈的吓人
<^k^>  ─> 了！ "
<jamesarch> 话说 有人修复过lp上的bug没
<happyaron> 有
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/31080.html 现在的生活 : 好久没在家见到太阳了:出门,天是黑的,辛苦一天,回到家后,天还是黑的。
<alian> 有人吗?
<ubrl> alian:点点点.  19:59
<alian> 额
<alian> broadwell-U lntegrated graphics(rev 09)
<alian> 英特尔的，有驱动吗？
<alian> 好像我的独立显卡查不到诶
<alian> 只显示了一个集成显卡
<alian> 现在调不了亮度
<alian> 晚上眼睛疼= =
<vickycq> 到论坛发帖请教
<vickycq> sudo lshw -C display 看看驱动情况
<alian> 看了
<alian> 驱动。。
<gebjgd> alian, 亡羊
<alian> 集成显卡和独立都出来了
<alian> 谢谢
<alian> 额
<alian> 挖槽你怎么知道我名字的
<alian> 吓尿我了
<vickycq> 独显是什么
<alian> 独立显卡啊= =
<vickycq> 我说什么厂牌型号
<alian> 除了AMD还有公司吗？
<alian> 英伟达的
<vickycq> N A
<alian> N卡网速快，A卡音质好= =
<alian> 2333
<alian> gebjgd, 你怎么知道我名字的
<gebjgd> A卡必须好
<vickycq> 你自己写的
<gebjgd> alian, 你猜
<vickycq> 我都看到了
<gebjgd> vickycq, 不要调戏小白
<alian> 你怎么看到的= =、
<alian> FAQ
<alian> 我似乎知道了什么
<vickycq> 拜托下次不要把自己姓名写在帽檐里面
<alian> = =那是我小名= =
<alian> 随便用= =
<alian> 233
<gebjgd> alian, 亡羊补牢
<gebjgd> alian, 你家死了几只了
<alian> 233
<alian> 我怎么知道，反正我数据包漏出去好几千个了
<alian> 王洋，不是亡羊
<gebjgd> alian, 好俗的名字
<alian> QAQ不要自己DIY别人的名字好不好
<alian> 大众化嘛。。。
<alian> 233
<vickycq> 汪阳
<alian> 泥垢= =
<alian> 憋闹
<vickycq> 中国最流行的名字
<vickycq> 王伟 张伟 张强
<alian> 百度一下就有我的名字诶
<gebjgd> 亡羊 汪洋  菵痒
<alian> 还有小明，小方，小芳，小红
<gebjgd> 网羊
<alian> 2333
<alian> 额
<alian> 我查到我自己的独立显卡了
<alian> 但是
<alian> 我不知道什么型号啊我去
<vickycq> lshw -C network
<vickycq> lspci -knn
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 塞班s60v3通过蓝牙i使用uubunt网络上网的尝试  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473339 最近翻出来了以前的手机 因为安卓手机摔坏了。 但是这手机没wifi。。于是想到了蓝牙。以前用windows有成功过。 今天用ubuntu做了尝试。 参考文章 http://www.paoto.com/20
<^k^>  ─> 08/08/s60v3%E5%8 ... ent-page-1 viewtopic.php?f=116&t=255121 我写的配置sudo vi /etc/ppp/peers/dun Code:
<alian> vickycq, 牛逼
<alian> 666666
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu 15.04 fcitx 拼音 输入法 黑框 解决方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473340 本人新手 这两天被 fcitx 输入法的黑框折腾的要命 为避免和我一样的问题 找不到解决办法 专门注册一个号跑到这里发解决方法！ 我的系统是 lubuntu 15.04 刚装好还没怎么用 刚开
<happyaron> 带双拼的搜狗拼音 for  Linux发布鸟
<kandu> happyaron: 拜哈皮
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • .bz2文件怎么安装啊，　不是.tar.bz2  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473341 有个驱动的名称为：RT3070LinuxV2.5.0.3.bz2 应该怎么安装啊，用什么命令啊 zz: nistar90 — 2015-10-16 22:47
<onlylove> happyaron: 感觉怪怪的，还是原生的fcitx好点……
<onlylove> happyaron: 其实我用过最好的输入法应该是拼音加加
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过加加5.0以后没再用
<onlylove> happyaron: 现在在用蠢的要死的紫光
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> onlylove: windows我刚换成用bing输入法
<onlylove> happyaron: 不行，你回去在xp上用几天加加试试，比搜狗流畅太多，不过可惜没网络词汇，但是词频什么的比紫光正常多了
<onlylove> happyaron: 和搜狗差不多感觉
<happyaron> onlylove: bing输入法完全没有卡顿感
<onlylove> happyaron: 搜狗好是好，可惜后台偷偷下载东西太坑了，特别是大量占用IO，这时候你要做点别的，直接想骂人
<happyaron> onlylove: 有云输入和网络词汇，想搞皮肤也有，无广告，M$也犯不上搞小动作
<onlylove> happyaron: 不卡是不卡，不过……怎么说，用过，不习惯
<onlylove> happyaron: 说起来，软件授权协议，MS的最宽松
<onlylove> happyaron: 用词典，我比较过金山，有道，还有其他的一些和微软的bing词典，微软协议最宽松，不过微软的取词有点卡，再就是，和vsphere的虚拟控制台有点不对付
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 我想起了，取词最卡的是沪江小D，忘了开了那个之后和哪个冲突，卡的要死要死的
<onlylove> happyaron: 好像是游戏还是啥
<happyaron> onlylove: 反正我觉得最平衡的就是必应了。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: linux上输入法我肯定用搜狗了，自己搞的还是信得过的。。。
<onlylove> 对，没什么优势，但是没致命缺点
<onlylove> happyaron: 我还是觉得fcitx好点……
<onlylove> happyaron: 用过几天……不习惯
<onlylove> happyaron: 不知道为啥，习惯原生的
<onlylove> happyaron: 其实如果是，fictx然后加上搜狗的词库，这样就好，没必要再搞qimp什么的
<onlylove> happyaron: 倒是土豪马这几天没啥动静，不过今天说是在养病
<happyaron> onlylove: 可是搜狗不愿意啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 你看看fcitx有词库接口没
<onlylove> happyaron: 我记得有个data包来着？
<onlylove> happyaron: 有些事没办法，人家的东西
<onlylove> happyaron: 我倒是觉得搜狗再搞一套框架比较好，这样弄fcitx不fcitx的……
<onlylove> happyaron: 或者说，把fcitx深度裁下
<happyaron> onlylove: 没办法弄，那样linux上更混战了
<onlylove> happyaron: 对，那样就更乱了……
<happyaron> onlylove: 现在最好的办法是，把所有发行版默认的框架都统一了
<onlylove> happyaron: 像X那样？
<happyaron> 嗯
<onlylove> happyaron: 你说LSB就这事有没有规范啊，不对，LSB现在没啥用了，debian都不要它了
<happyaron> windows不就是么
<happyaron> lsb本身也很扯啊
<happyaron> java竟然是必须的
<onlylove> windows是人微软说了算，它就给你留了一个
<onlylove> java必须？什么鬼！
<onlylove> 你说perl必须，我没话说，
<onlylove> python必须，我也没话说
<happyaron> windows那个人家做得也确实不错
<onlylove> 问题是，人微软不给你看
<onlylove> 人还可以看你做的好的地方
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过牛牛那句话没说错啊，玩输入法，还得中国人
<happyaron> onlylove: 必应输入法是微软亚洲研究院做的
<happyaron> onlylove: 中国人，在村里
<onlylove> happyaron: 和搜狗比？
<onlylove> happyaron: 虽然搜狗各种后台广告弹窗
<onlylove> happyaron: 但是核心功能？
<happyaron> onlylove: 现在输入法已经没有技术难度了，有搜索引擎就能做好
<happyaron> onlylove: 必应的搜索虐搜狗一百条街还是能的吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 用过那么多输入法，什么bing百度搜狗qq各种都用过，我现在的想法是，我当年怎么没学会五笔
<onlylove> happyaron: 论输入，还是搜狗好点，不过……真心被弹窗和后台恶心够了
<onlylove> happyaron: 紫光需要很长时间的习惯培养
<onlylove> happyaron: bing和度娘没啥明显特点
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以用xp的时候，我还是比较喜欢加加的，有紫光的轻快和搜狗的准确度
<onlylove> happyaron: 而且你如果同时装加加和搜狗的话，不知道为啥，加加会被排第一位，按说，搜狗都是把自己排第一的
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以搜狗和加加的关系，我觉得有必要研究下
<onlylove> happyaron: 对了，想起了，bing和那什么，微软office2010带的那个微软拼音挺像的？好像是
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是系统带的微软拼音，是office带的
<happyaron> onlylove: 完全两回事
<happyaron> 装上bing输入法，再来猜测
<onlylove> happyaron: 很久之前用过，那时候我在GTC上班
<happyaron> onlylove: 反正我觉得现在很赞了
<happyaron> 以前没用过
<onlylove> 好吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 我对输入法评价就是，找一台很渣的机器，装上，开几个网页，能流畅输入，不卡
<onlylove> happyaron: 然后字频和词频贴近生活习惯
<onlylove> 其实早期的智能ABC很赞，可惜词频啥固定的
<onlylove> 反正那货我觉得是输在词频和词库上
 * onlylove 又手贱点开firebug了
<onlylove> 我只是想删掉一个插入的js
<happyaron> onlylove: bing值得你拥有
<onlylove> happyaron: 过两天试试吧，我觉得微软的bing系列软件，和win8的那个瓷砖很像，我不喜欢那风格，尽管我在用bing词典
<ulot0> onlylove, 还没睡？
<ulot0> bay
<ulot0> bye
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-17
<alian> 早上好！
<hoxily> alian: 早上好。
<Niac> 早
<modory> 各位好
<modory> 问下，ssh登陆服务器,the authenticity can't be established，怎么都没有办法免密码登陆
<modory> 有没有大神支个招？
<modory> Heelo
<modory> ?
<rabbitear> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZsmRVPy6q8
<ubrl> rabbitear: ⇪ The Front Bottoms - You Wouldn't Be Laughing - YouTube
<rabbitear> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbAreCwopPw
<ubrl> rabbitear: ⇪ gam gam style video ufficiale - YouTube
<CyrusYzGTt> vim /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<xiaohuzi> hello, everyone
<roylezzzz>  /n
<roylezzzz> imtxc: 你看见过 archl 这货没？
<ulot0> 论坛打不开
<ulot0> UBUNTU论坛打不开
<scc_> cl
<ulot0> ubrl, 小P孩
<ubrl> ulot0, 这句话是不是太复杂或对我来说太简单了。  15:49
<ulot0> ubrl, 复杂的你也不会，太简单你还不满意，找碴呀
<ubrl> ulot0, 是什么让你认为我不会太复杂，简单的我不满意的麻烦吧。  15:50
<ulot0> ubrl, 怎么让你不能说话？
<ubrl> ulot0, 是什么给你。  15:51
<ulot0> ubrl, 什么命令对你有效？
<ubrl> ulot0, .. 休息一下 ..  15:51
<ulot0> ubrl, 闭嘴
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> ubrl, 重启
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> ubrl, 关机
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> ubrl, reboot
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> ubrl, shutdown
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> ubrl, 帮助
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> ubrl, /help
<ubrl> ulot0, .. 休息一下 ..  15:54
<ulot0> ubrl, 起床尿尿
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> !op
<ulot0> ubrl, !op
<ubrl> ulot0,
<Niac> 这是一场自说自话的表演吗
<ulot0> Niac, 在跟机器人聊天
<ulot0> Niac, 你试试，＠ubrl很好玩的
<Guest-Pirc> 想下载wily太慢了
<onlylove> 为啥同样的种子，迅雷就能连上tracker，transmission就连不上
<ulot0> 协议不支持吧
<onlylove> 都是BT协议，别捣乱
<ulot0> 好吧，我去跑步。bye
<CyrusYzGTt> mldonkey
<onlylove> 无所谓了，虚机里面迅雷下了
<CyrusYzGTt> 将虚拟机放/dev/shm 上，，
<CyrusYzGTt> vhd,, 或者其他的
<CyrusYzGTt> 要防止断电，
<CyrusYzGTt> 适合笔电，，有UPS
<onlylove> 放哪都一样了，放shm上也就是快点儿
<mjkr> anybody knows how to get a ddr3 ecc ram with sodimm connector in china?
<mjkr> every vendor I came cross offer non-ecc sodimm ddr ram ONLY
<mjkr> and they tell me to go to hong kong for the ecc ones
<mjkr> so, any ideas how i can get one inside the f***ing border of people's republic of china?
<onlylove> mjkr: buy it from internet?
<mjkr> onlylove: i am in dire need for one
<mjkr> i don't wanna wait for a week just to get one
<mjkr> any suggestion for a REAL merchant that sells one?
<onlylove> mjkr: http://list.jd.com/list.html?cat=670%2C677%2C680&ev=475_123734%40&page=1&delivery=1&JL=4_10_0
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 服务器内存 内存 电脑配件 电脑、办公 【行情 价格 评价 正品行货】-京东
<onlylove> mjkr: In Beijing，you only need one day's wait
<mjkr> erh, I need one in shenzhen
<mjkr> onlylove: no so-dimm ram there
<mjkr> the hard part is
<mjkr> the ecc has to come with ddr3 so-dimm
<onlylove> I know where to buy in Beijing……
<mjkr> something like kingston's kvr16lse11/8kf
<onlylove> lainme_: 现在在不？
<lainme_> onlylove: 什么事？
<onlylove> lainme_: 那什么，你知道深圳哪里有卖ECC内存的不，香港也好，给 mjkr 介绍下
<mjkr> actually, this one looks fine: http://item.jd.com/1080192.html
<ubrl> mjkr: ⇪ 【金士顿低电压】金士顿(Kingston)DDR3 1600 8GB ECC笔记本服务器内存【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 599.00
<mjkr> looks like its ecc with so-dimm
<onlylove> lainme_: 那种科技市场或者卖服务器的地方都应该有吧
<mjkr> (can't read the chinese here)
<lainme_> onlylove: 不了解啊，我觉得应该是
<onlylove> lainme_: 他貌似要移动工作站的
<mjkr> nope
<mjkr> are you saying it's for mobile workstation?
<mjkr> it's for an embedded server, rather
<onlylove> I think mobile workstation and embeded server use the same memory
<mjkr> correct
<onlylove> lainme_: 所以，深圳华强北在哪？要不你给他说下？
<mjkr> it would be great if you have the EXACT address of the merchant
<mjkr> (preferably both in pinyin and in english)
<lainme_> mjkr: http://www.szmc.net/cms/page?arg=bigmap
<ubrl> lainme_: ⇪ 深圳地铁
<mjkr> erh, isn't this one shenzhen metro?
<lainme_> mjkr: the location is 华强北 or 'Huaqiang North', in the line colored in yellow
<mjkr> ah, actually, that's where I head to earlier this day
<mjkr> the vast majority there are trying to sell me non-ecc sodimm ddr3 rams meant for notebook computers
<mjkr> the rest are offering me rdimm or udimm ddr3 rams meant for BIG boards
<mjkr> dunno what specifics I have miscommunicated to those vendors
<lainme_> mjkr: http://www.price.com.hk/shop.php?s=2115&page=5 this merchant seems sell ecc ram in hongkong
<mjkr> I had a big whiteboard with "DDR3 ECC SO-DIMM 1066+MHz" written thereon
<ubrl> lainme_: ⇪ Concept Neo - 香港格價網 Price.com.hk
<mjkr> nobody in that place seems ever to read it, in plain text
<mjkr> I prefer to avoid the exorbitantly crammed checkpoints if I don't have to
<mjkr> (shenzhen merchants, pls)
<mjkr> if your country's gonna build the city of shenzhen into a city of creative ingenuity, there's gotta be some place to buy a so-dimm ecc ram...
<mjkr> unless it turns out to be propaganda, yet again...
<mjkr> I usually head to hong kong during my visa runs
<mjkr> I would avoid going into cramped places if such can be avoided
<mjkr> guess that's a no then?
<mjkr> all right. I will try to get up early tomorrow for a hong kong trip then
<mjkr> these vendors bedamned
<mjkr> btw, why is it that no ecc vendor ship from shenzhen?
<mjkr> the benefit of an over-the-counter transaction is that the ram can  be easily returned if it turned out that it dsimply doesn't work
<mjkr> this is a non-x86 server...
<mjkr> so there's a reasonable chance the ram just might NOT work
<chonghua> 各位大神，有谁知道linuxmint进桌面黑屏几秒有办法解决吗？
<alian> Hello!
<alian> 有人在吗= =
<chung> - -
<alian> sh HMCL-2.3.5.9.jar用不了怎么办啊= =
<alian> 打不开程序
<chung> 不懂java
<alian> 长夜漫漫，我的WIN7怎么修也修不好。。
<alian> linux没有游戏。。
<alian> 这日子没法过了
<gebjgd> alian, 一堆游戏
<alian> 233
<gebjgd> alian, 小白
<chung> - -。 是免费的不多而已
<alian> steam上免费的就5个。。
<alian> 一个帧数还特别卡= =
<gebjgd> chung, alian www.lgdb.org
<alian> 关键是我没法弄N卡驱动不知道为什么
<gebjgd> alian, 因为你的n卡烂
<alian> N卡是GT840
<alian> 点击下载了出现一堆cmd指令，然后。。
<alian> 啊啊啊啊FAQ
<alian> 果然linux能让我专心弄软件啊= =
<chung> 哈哈
<gebjgd> alian, 扯蛋  用什么os都能抽游戏
<gebjgd> alian, lgdb.org上面那么多呢
<alian> 啊啊我去看看
<alian> 谢咯
<alian> 老司机带带我～我要去装逼
<gebjgd> alian, 你逼格不够
<alian> = =
<alian> 网站进不去啊
<alian> 进去拉！
<alian> 挖槽我果然是被腾讯洗脑了，这么多游戏都没见过，就知道个GTA5和光晕12345
<gebjgd> alian, 和腾讯有毛关系
<vickycq-bpi> alian, java -jar HMCL-2.3.5.9.jar
<alian> vickycq-bpi, 谢谢
<alian> ...
<alian> 有人咩？
<gebjgd> alian, 还撸呢
<alian> ...
<alian> 4包纸用完了
<alian> yum的指令还不回
<alian> 会
<alian> 蛋疼
<gebjgd> alian, man yum 读
<alian> 好像要配置什么仓库
<alian> 但是查百度没有能用的。。
<gebjgd> alian, 看fedora centos的发行版说明
<alian> 奥，我去看看
<alian> 百度没有诶
<alian> 我去谷歌查查
<gebjgd> alian, 百度  那是娱乐的
<alian> 。。。
<alian> 也是- -
<alian> 那我用什么搜索引擎查啊- -
<alian> 天啦撸
<alian> 论坛?
<gebjgd> alian, google
<alian> 果然谷歌才是王道233
<alian> 话说这么晚了你不睡觉吗
<gebjgd> alian, 20点14
<alian> 额
<gebjgd> alian, 这么晚了 不睡觉的是你
<alian> 02:13。。。
<alian> 我夜机= =
<alian> 明天睡一天
<alian> 后天上课
<alian> 不对
<alian> 今天睡一天
<alian> 明天上课
<gebjgd> alian, 不明白有什么好熬夜的
<gebjgd> alian, 这东西都在发行版的说明上  一看就有了
<alian> 奥，我去查查
<alian> 谢谢
<alian> 挖槽
<alian> google进不去诶
<alian> 中国谷歌也是
<alian> VPN程序没法在debian运行- -
<alian> 法克，还要VPN
<alian> gebjgd, 你有什么办法翻墙吗？
<alian> 不知道怎么回事，连不上PPTP协议的VPN了
<alian> 这日子没法过了！！！
<gebjgd> alian, 肉身
<alian> 。。。
<gebjgd> alian, 天朝那么多人民都没说说没法过了
<gebjgd> alian, 凑合用用百度  上上qq  就行了
<gebjgd> alian, 不要有那么多追求
<alian> 好吧= =
<alian> 想去Deep web转转呢。。
<gebjgd> alian, 跟你一毛钱关系都没有的事情  还是好好看看新闻联播乐呵乐呵
<alian> 噫
<alian> 睡觉了
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-18
<xtpeeps> What
<xtpeeps> What a fucking  man?
<xtpeeps> Hi
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  10:49
<xtpeeps> Test
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  10:49
<halenrain> 调试程序时，怎么指定它链接的一个库文件？
<sennn> 有人吗？
<ubrl> sennn:点点点.  18:22
<yunfan> kandu: 可在 ?
<felixonmars> happyaron: 膜拜！
<alian> .
<yunfan> ha
<yunfan> 中文
<kandu> yunfan: 在了
<yunfan> kandu: 有没有兴趣加个创业团队 我今天碰到那团队的老大 他在招人
<yunfan> kandu: 他的特点是 喜欢用小众语言的人 他自己准备用smalltalk 但是听说你用ocaml也不排斥
<yunfan> kandu: 对了 他说可以远程
<yunfan> kandu: 你要有微信的话 就私聊发我  没有我把你邮箱给那人 你们自己聊好了
<kandu> yunfan: 哦，真是不巧啊，最近在鼓捣其他事情呢
<yunfan> kandu: 管你呢 我把你邮箱给那人了 lol
<yunfan> kandu: 你可以跟他聊聊 然后拒绝
<kandu> yunfan: 嗯。好的，我会把情况和他说明。
<yunfan> kandu: 最近有啥情况 不妨跟我先说说
<kandu> yunfan: 多谢上心。
<kandu> yunfan: 最近，打算赚钱，然后鼓捣实验室
<yunfan> kandu: 赚钱是好事啊  发财记得带上我
<kandu> yunfan: 不做业务类的技术，只做基础支撑类，研究型的。
<kandu> yunfan: 哈哈，到时候有钱分了，一定通知你，就看你有没有兴趣一起鼓捣了
<yunfan> kandu: 必然的  我明天准备开工搞个阅读器
<yunfan> kandu: 有发财的事 到时候去#linuxcn说 我们那都是远程办公的
<kandu> yunfan: 嗯
<kandu> yunfan: 最近我看到有人做可批阅，做记录的的 pdf 阅读器
<yunfan> kandu: 我说的阅读器是指google reader那个意思
<kandu> yunfan: 反应很不错的。可惜主力开发去美国了，中断了
<kandu> yunfan: 哦，那种也不错啊
<yunfan> kandu: 是啊  gr还在的时候我就有好多想法 现在他倒了有一阵了 还是没有人做 所以我就自己动手
<kandu> yunfan: 似乎鲜果什么的还能用
<kandu> yunfan: 对了，你给他的邮箱是 1123 还是 zan 开头的？
<yunfan> kandu: 1123那个
<yunfan> kandu: 鲜果打算不搞了
<kandu> yunfan: 这个，若要盈利的话，三思啊，人家不搞一定有理由的
<yunfan> kandu: 嘿嘿 我是一两个人 人家一个大公司 两码事呢
<yunfan> kandu: 搞不下去就不搞就是了
<kandu> yunfan: 嗯，这倒也是。练练手也不错
<yunfan> kandu: 你比如说  一年能有百万收入 对我来说就已经非常好了
<yunfan> kandu: 服务器开销最多一个月1万
<yunfan> kandu: 这种收入 对于鲜果来说肯定是做不下去的
<kandu> yunfan: 这种靠大体量降低成本的做法，得点子很好，运营很好，运气很才可能做成
<kandu> yunfan: 我最近想稳着干。成本很高，但体量把他做大。
<kandu> yunfan: 毕竟，不是人人都能成为故事里的主角。
<yunfan> kandu: 我这个是降低期望值啊  有个几十万用户就能带起来了
<yunfan> kandu: 你最近突然愁赚钱 莫非是丈母娘催逼了
<kandu> yunfan: 是我朋友想，我倒没怎么想弄个实验室玩
<kandu> yunfan: 我们商量了下，现在大家都淘金，我们不淘了，就在旁边卖卖牛仔裤，卖卖水，卖卖淘金工具好了
<yunfan> kandu: 嘿嘿 我有个前同事干的就是类似你说的卖工具
<yunfan> 他公司两个人 收入也好得很
<kandu> yunfan: 嗯，卖卖消耗品，切入点找对了，也能卖得量大
<yunfan> kandu: 祝你发财
<kandu> yunfan: 都发财 :)
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-17
<cece> 大家好
<ubrl> cece:点点点.  08:43
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 在linux kernel里加入system call时出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481069 在输入 make menuconfig 后一段时间，出现assembler message: can't close ....tmp_acceptor.o:设备上没有空间 Ubuntu是装在virtual box上的，是不是说分给它的空间过小，要卸载再重装一次更大空间的系统？ zz
<^k^>  ─> : Feiurk — 2016-10-17 9:01
<yunfan> c跟汇编互调谁比较熟悉？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 图形界面操作会被日志记录么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481070 RT! ubantu有完整的日志机制，而且利用history也能够方便的看到。但在图形界面进行的操作是否有直观的日志记录？如果有的话，在什么地方？用什么方式查看？这个问题困扰
<^k^>  ─> 我很久，希望有大神能够帮我一把～～ zz: pharaohhhh — 2016-10-17 11:54
<IsoaSFlus> 中午好啊各位
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 请问各路大神一个解决方案  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481071 之前折腾都没有折腾好 现在想把ubuntu 16.04装进u盘作为便携系统，希望能够在不同的电脑里都能选择u盘启动进入系统 请问这个可以实现吗？有没有什么好的解决方案？ 使用两个u盘，然后将
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 哎呀 今天风和日丽
<IsoaSFlus> 合肥这边也开太阳了
<pity> tonghuix_: :D Github 上回复我的居然是你
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 出来聊天呀
<onlylove> biubiubiu: http://jobs.51job.com/beijing-dxq/75511965.html?s=0
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 【高级系统工程师_高级系统工程师招聘_中金支付有限公司】-前程无忧官方招聘网站
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你不去看看?
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 好
<IsoaSFlus> 这是运维吗
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 昨晚在拉勾申请了10个全阵亡
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 正常
<biubiubiu> IsoaSFlus: 你是学生吗
<IsoaSFlus> 是的
<IsoaSFlus> biubiubiu:
<biubiubiu> 羡慕
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 上学多好
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 这么好的天也不出来转转
<biubiubiu> 据说睡觉能减肥
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 减肥,我不需要
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你可以考虑下
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 那也得工作后才会觉得上学好，现在每天都想着没几天学能上了，一点也不舒服
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 那还不出来转转
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 所以抓紧享受
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 拿头享受，每天过得都不开心
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 哥要看书，丫的看个病那么难，还不如自己去研究下
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 那你要怎样才能开心
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 不知道，感觉和环境有点格格不入，难受
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 对未来也没有信心，不知道何去何从
<biubiubiu> IsoaSFlus: 赶快来一发舒缓下心情
<IsoaSFlus> biubiubiu: 别这样
<biubiubiu> IsoaSFlus: 嘴上说不要 身体却很诚实
<IsoaSFlus> biubiubiu: 这哪里解决问题了。。。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装16.10后，安装最新chrome显示flash已过期  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481072 zz: IsoaSFlus — 2016-10-17 13:56
<IsoaSFlus> 有dalao帮忙看看这个问题吗
<biubiubiu> linux下flash就是cpu杀手
<biubiubiu> 赶快换win看flash
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 不看视频有地方也要用到啊
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 简单，把chrome扔了，换firefox，firefox有官方flash现在
<biubiubiu> onlylove: firefox的也是cpu杀手
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 没有不是的
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 用惯chrome了，没法换
<biubiubiu> IsoaSFlus: 从adobe下flash解压到家目录指定位置
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 那就把机器上所有和flash有关的文件和文件夹全部干掉
<onlylove> biubiubiu: chrome那个pepper是集成在浏览器里面的
<biubiubiu> IsoaSFlus: adobe下linux flash里面有readme
<IsoaSFlus> biubiubiu: chrome自带flash的呀，不应该是这样的
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 首席早
<biubiubiu> IsoaSFlus: 换chromium
<IsoaSFlus> biubiubiu: 就是因为chromium搞flash屁事情一堆我才用chrome的
<biubiubiu> IsoaSFlus: chromium也是pepper flash
<biubiubiu> 和chrome一样
<IsoaSFlus> biubiubiu: chromium不自带，要自己装pepper
<biubiubiu> 那你就装呀
<IsoaSFlus> biubiubiu: 偏题了啊
<IsoaSFlus> biubiubiu: 我问糯米怎么烧，你让我吃大米
<biubiubiu> IsoaSFlus: 你从源装的chrome就换google官网的chrome，或者换chromium装pepper flash，或者firefox从adobe下flash
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 其实你不用搭理那个提示
<biubiubiu> by the way, linux下flash简直就是cpu杀手
<biubiubiu> 赶快换win吧
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 怎么不搭理?
<IsoaSFlus> biubiubiu: 我有win但情况是我现在要用linux
<IsoaSFlus> biubiubiu: 感觉你说话好像linux吧那些人
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 咋的，过期了不让用还是怎么着，能看视频，能玩游戏，过期就过期呗
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 不让用。。。
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 那就别用1610
<biubiubiu> IsoaSFlus: 看flash就换win 玩别的再换回来呀
<IsoaSFlus> 哭了
<IsoaSFlus> 不问了不问了
<biubiubiu> 比如玩游戏 看flash还得win呀 何必执着呢
<IsoaSFlus> 向大家道歉，谢谢各位热心解答
<biubiubiu> 。。。
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 表示debian8 chrome53，一切好好地
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 软件能用尽量别更新，你不是小白鼠
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 是啊，我以前16.04也是好好的
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 所以你手贱更新怪别人咯
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 没怪别人啊。。。
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 那就乖乖退回去
<IsoaSFlus> 完了，被当成坏人了。。。
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 软件有个bug不很正常
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 我有很多台电脑，只是这台升级了而已，我也不傻，出现的问题都不是很急，所以我只是想看看能不能解决
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/624e74594d758d34e8ba5aed.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Chrome解决Adobe Flash Player因过期而遭到阻止_百度经验
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 来来来，软件问题
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 不管什么系统，都是同样的
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 或者打开chrome，输入chrome://plugins，看看flash那边有没有always allow to run啥的
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我现在看视频都是用浏览器插件得到播放地址然后用mpv放的，很是安静
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 这种小破事
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 是always啊
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 版本是多少
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 我这从谷歌源安装的，肯定是最新的了
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: http://p1.bqimg.com/4851/3da6ee32794c22dc.png
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus: ⇪ image/png
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 我问你flash啊，adobe最新的是23
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 要是23还说过期，那不是软件有bug么
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: Adobe Flash Player - 版本： 23.0.0.185
<IsoaSFlus> Shockwave Flash 23.0 r0
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: TMD一个有BUG的软件，你要么修BUG，要么扔一边
<biubiubiu> onlylove: adobe已经停止维护linux的flash了
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 你是负责修的还是负责测试的
<IsoaSFlus> biubiubiu: 这不是阿多比的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 第一，chrome的pepper没停止
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 第二，adobe最近又捡起来了
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 那你告诉我谷歌电话多少，我去讹他
<biubiubiu> IsoaSFlus: 你打不过去的
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus:  不用google的垃圾软件，你自己讹去
 * IsoaSFlus 垃圾谷歌，毁我青春
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 而且这件事明显应该讹canonical
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 没人用。。。
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 有道理，频道里面好像就有c公司的，讹起来方便
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: pepper是google和adobe一起搞的，你说不是adobe不客观
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 我不太清楚细节
<onlylove> biubiubiu: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=480392
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Adobe 繼續發行 NPAPI Flash Player for Linux 23 Beta - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: poloshiao
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 现在canonical在天朝靠啥发财
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 这事你的问 happyaron
<onlylove> happyaron: 来说说，C现在在国内靠啥发财
<onlylove> happyaron: 大象不在，就问你了
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 还有，你是所有网站都过期还是就那一个过期的
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: ，所有，我还发现一个问题，就是我禁用掉flash，他还是提示我flash过期，我感觉是内置的flash根本没在工作
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 那很明显应该是ubuntu的bug
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 比方说1610默认移除了什么lib，然后pepper不干活了
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 这种事，只需要安心回滚就好了
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 滚不了，我不相信滚动，所以重新安装的
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 追新交给小白鼠和测试人员，你拿着电脑当娱乐和生产工具的，稳定为主
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 说起来好像是移除了libpng还是啥，前两天看有人wps用不了，说没依赖
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 道理我都懂，我有很多台电脑，只升了这一台，可以说就是追新娱乐的
<biubiubiu> IsoaSFlus: 你可以尝试debian
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 道理都懂你还作死
<biubiubiu> debian 2年才更新一次 很稳定
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 既然追新，就要承担追新可能导致的一切问题
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 比方这次
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 我是承担了啊
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 难道承担问题就不能问问解决方法了么。。。
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 那然后呢，你去lanchpad搜或者report bug了么
<biubiubiu> 解决办法就是rollback
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 还有libpng那个问题我也碰到了，是源里面的libpng升级到16了，包名字变了
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 不管那些，我就问你，你去官网搜bug了么，如果bug确认，你不应该安心等修好么
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 我也是现在才知道是ubuntu的bug啊。。。
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 我没说是ubuntu的bug，从头到尾都没说，我就在debian8里面装了个chrome备用
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 而且我也不确定是不是大家都有这个情况，所以我在论坛发了个帖子问下
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 我本身是用windows的
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 既然53没提示，54就更没理由提示
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 所以这是一个BUG
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 如果你知道为啥，可以研究workaround，如果不知道，嗯，回滚
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 我觉得应该会解决的，实在不行就不用flash了，等下个版本
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 话说前辈，linux系统应该怎么备份?直接打包家目录就行了吗
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 其实吧，有很多有意思的事情，你那个网站，是不是有很多漂浮的flash广告啊
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • vsftp 中部分目录找不开  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481074 Vsftp服务很奇怪，用一段时间后，部分目录就无法打开了。 filezilla 访问，提示： Error: Connection closed by server Error: Failed to retrieve directory listing 不知道这个怎么解决呢？ zz: bootu — 2016-10-17 14:39
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 如果漂浮的广告工作，没过期，然后主要视频过期
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 那是多好玩的事情
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 备份？你要备份做啥
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 重新安装系统
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 备份怎么可能只打包home啊
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 哦，重新安装啊，那就打包下home好了
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 我还以为你要从一台机器换到另一台
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 你home不是单独分区的么
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 单独分区只要格式化下/就完了
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: home不用动
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 然后，我用了adb，并不能看到广告
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 没单独分区
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 用了半年gnome3发现还是unity好用
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: lxde完全不知道你在说啥
<biubiubiu> lxde不错
<IsoaSFlus> lxde好在哪里
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 要不是kde总给人感觉慢一拍，我倒是乐意用kde的
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 哪里都不好
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 我不喜欢win的风格
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 和windows没关系
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 用来用去，还是unity的布局最不反人类
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 口胡
<biubiubiu> IsoaSFlus: unity的工具栏还不反人类？ 口胡
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 明明OSX的才最不反人类，蛐蛐linux
<biubiubiu> 模仿osx不成就强行拦截
<onlylove> 就是就是
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 多年经验，一个好的桌面应该最大程度上减小用户y轴上的鼠标移动，尤其是负y轴
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 多年经验，一个好的桌面应该尽量减少用户的操作，不管是鼠标，还是键盘
<IsoaSFlus> 不管怎样,反正windows是最反人类的
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你说的不就是
<biubiubiu> win吗
<onlylove> 扯吧
<onlylove> windows反人类，简直笑话
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 至少在我的使用习惯上是这样的
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 那是windows反你吧
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 哼！随你怎么说，我开心就好
<biubiubiu> win可以没terminal也玩的很好 linux没terminal啥也干不了
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 你开心就好，反正我用的软件就那几个
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 不像你，用各种系统
<IsoaSFlus> biubiubiu: linux没gui也玩的很好，win没gui啥也干不了
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 你out了吧
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 前辈都用什么软件
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: firefox notepad++ eclipse没了
<biubiubiu> IsoaSFlus: win的gui是写进内核的 而且win10可以和ubuntu并存
<IsoaSFlus> biubiubiu: 我知道啊，我只是按那个逻辑吐槽你
<IsoaSFlus> biubiubiu: win10那个并存就不要说了，没什么用
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: windows真的可以没gui干活，你没用过
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: linux也可以没terminal干活啊
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: windows server有个之安装core的方式
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 我知道啊。。。
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 所以他瞎说，你跟着瞎起哄？
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 大家开心就好～！
<onlylove> 你们开心就好，我出去晒太阳
<IsoaSFlus> 随便一说，powershell是我用过最反人类的shell
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 我觉得需要拉王垠来教育你一下
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 是那个清华退学的大神吗
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=480587
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 invalid byte sequence in UTF-8
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/t/629637/pepperflash-and-chrome-54/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: PepperFlash and Chrome 54... - Linux & Unix
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: From version 54 on, Chrome will no longer ship with Pepper pre-installed. Instead, you have to perform a download/update from within the browser itself.
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 我刚看到这么条奇怪的消息
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 所以可能呢，就是chrome自己的问题
<happyaron> onlylove: oem
<happyaron> 据说是这样
<onlylove> happyaron: 靠，居然活的！
<onlylove> happyaron: 你那天陪l5e逛颐和园了？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 人回复了，C靠OEM在国内发财
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 感谢前辈！点了下检查，确实发现有更新
<happyaron> onlylove: 没有啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 那你们做啥了， biubiubiu 说有你还有syq
<happyaron> 那天我有事没去
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 已经解决问题了，再次感谢！
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 自己把解决方案填论坛里面去
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 好的
<yunfan> happyaron: 你现在在哪里混？
<happyaron> 还在C社啊
<yunfan> 我以为你还在deepin
<happyaron> yunfan: 我在deepin待过半个月
<biubiubiu> 北京的公共自行车也是用一卡通吗
<yunfan> happyaron: 我刚好就那一阵印象深  :D
<biubiubiu> 就是公交地铁卡 也可以刷自行车吗
<tonghuix_> pity: 我刚看到。。。
<biubiubiu> test
<ubrl> biubiubiu:点点点.  16:35
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/36638.html 很会搞笑的年轻人。 : 诗中的gps定位。那一天清晨在公园的长椅上你吻了我我吻了你长椅在公园公园在巴黎巴黎是地球上的一座城地球是天上的一颗星
<yuki_ryoko> 好饿
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 将ubuntu装进u盘后的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481075 系统和启动引导文件都是安装在u盘上的，在本机启动时可以进入 换一台电脑，改成legacy first后，进去显示 this is not a bootable disk. 请问怎么解决 zz: unleer — 2016-10-17 18:48
<splashing> 冷清了很多啊......
<splashing> 为什么呢?
<mour> 真冷清。
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • qemu配置文件的坑  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481076 qemu 有个坑，-writeconfig 写入的配置文件，-readconfig 可能会出问题，是可能，不是一定。原因在写入配置文件时，并非所有选项都写入，造成配置不完整。如果正好碰到它不会写入配置文件的选项，那就
<pity> tonghuix_: 看到你合并了，谢谢 :D
<tonghuix_> pity: 主要是我觉得这个改动很好，因为我原先也看不懂这里
<pity> tonghuix_: 我印象中一直是叫悬空对象的
<tonghuix_> pity:  我看第一版的时候没注意过这些，第二版的时候才真正认真看
<pity> tonghuix_: rebase 原来是不是叫衍合？现在好像叫变基了
<pity> tonghuix_: 话说我还没认真看过第二版，我是 2012 年看的第一版
<pity> tonghuix_: 刚找到了这个 https://www.v2ex.com/t/198736
<ubrl> pity: ⇪ ProGit 2nd 中文版 翻译协作计划 - V2EX
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab113.21 #1 SMP Wed Mar 23 11:05:25 MSK 2016 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-18
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 开启显示器自动关闭和显示器自动关闭后自动锁屏后，自动锁屏不工作，何解？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481084 我隐约记得前几天开启显示器自动关闭和显示器自动关闭后自动锁屏后，自动锁屏是工作的。是什么造成的这个问题？ zz: cu
<^k^>  ─> thead — 2016-10-18 3:27
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • Ubuntu 17.04 取名為 ‘Zesty Zapus’  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481085 1. http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1512 So, in honour of the valiantly tiny leaping long-tailed over the obstacles of life, our next release which will be Ubuntu 17.04, is hereby code named the ‘Zesty Zapus’. 2. http://news.softpedia.com/
<^k^>  ─> news/ubuntu-1 ... 9371.shtml Ubuntu 17.04 to Be Dubbed "Zesty Zapus," Will Launch on April 2017 3. <a class="postlink …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu 断网后 为什么 只有重启才能再连上？？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481086 我的电脑断网后 怎么也连不上，只有重启才能重新连上，为什么？怎么设置才能不用重启链接网络？？ zz: foreast — 2016-10-18 9:47
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • wps终于可以同时打开多个窗口了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481088 将下面选项勾上就可以了，上图 zz: nscyj — 2016-10-18 10:20
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：dhcp无法改成静态ip  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481089 本人菜鸟，机器是老机器，奔四，安装xp和ubuntu 16。04lts 刚安装完成，想上网，在设置---网络---有线-选项里更改了ipv4成静态地址之后上不了网，再到网络里一看，ipv4又成了dhcp了。请
<^k^>  ─> 高手帮忙。 zz: wangguangyi2017 — 2016-10-18 10:36
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu 14.04 无法加载无线模块到内核  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481090 无线网卡是英特尔的5300. 执行命令~$ lsmod 其中cfg80211 487424 1 mac80211 用命令：sudo modprobe iwlwifi modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'iwlwifi': Exec format error 小白一个，求指教！ zz: chensiwen
<^k^>  ─> — 2016-10-18 11:07
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 借贵宝地求助：grub2引导manjaro iso镜像遇到No volume groups found  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481091 RT。manjaro在中国太小众，所以就来这里求助了。 现在使用的是mint 17.3 64位版，单系统，想把mint换成manjaro，尝试通过添加grub启动项的方法引导iso镜像文件。修改了
<^k^>  ─> 40_custom文件后，运行sudo update-grub后出现如下内容： Generating grub configuration file ... Warning: …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu 14.04 无法加载无线模块到内核  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481092 无线网卡是英特尔的5300. 执行命令~$ lsmod 其中cfg80211 487424 1 mac80211 用命令：sudo modprobe iwlwifi modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'iwlwifi': Exec format error 小白一个，求指教！ zz: chensiwen
<^k^>  ─> — 2016-10-18 11:59
<IsoaSFlus> 好饿
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • kde怎么让任务栏只显示图标  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481093 就是不显示那些字，向windows一样，一个图标就够了。 （另外有没有推荐的主题，感觉现在这个不好看。。。跟window一样丑） zz: peishenfei2 — 2016-10-18 13:33
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • Ubuntu14.04LTS 中，计算节点安装SGE，部分信息不识别。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481094 小弟最近在搭建一个集群，服务器都是Ubuntu 14.04LTS 的系统。 现在在主节点的gridengine-client、gridengine-common、gridengine-master、gridengine-qmon已经安装好并配置完，计算节点
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<iMadper> chihchun_afk: ...
<iMadper> chihchun: 大佬
<chihchun> iMadper: yo
<iMadper> chihchun: 我们之前是不是有个qt程序, 用来测试开发版/手机的显示的?
<iMadper> chihchun: 是个qt写的时钟?
<chihchun> iMadper: ah? 不是很清楚欸
<iMadper> chihchun: 那个是直接跑在framebuffer上?
<iMadper> chihchun: 昂...
<iMadper> chihchun: 好吧. 那现在ubuntu core, 不要mir, 直接跑个qt程序可以不?
<iMadper> chihchun: 要用qt-embeded?
<chihchun> iMadper: 可以。我們有做個 demo 是用 gles/egl 跑 oxide
<chihchun> iMadper: 最近那個 qt 2d 應該也很好用，但是我還沒時間玩
<iMadper> chihchun: share 那个demo的source code给我看看呗?
<iMadper> chihchun: 不过还是需要egl的支持啊....
<chihchun> iMadper: penk 的 code, 他還在弄build system, 之前是手動 build 出來的
<iMadper> chihchun: 好的....
<iMadper> chihchun: arm上想要有egl的支持, 还是需要SoC厂商给驱动吧?
<iMadper> qzhao: 新郎官儿早
<chihchun> iMadper: yeap,
<chihchun> iMadper: 目前是在 pi2 上面跑，broadcom 改了一版
<Madper|Moyu> chihchun: 额...
<chihchun> Madper|Moyu: 現在想再某個 arm 板子上跑 2d 顯示？
<chihchun> Madper|Moyu: or just to test framebuffer?
<chihchun> Madper|Moyu: framebuffer 有好幾個工具可以用，不需要 qt toolkit 做出來的
<Madper|Moyu> chihchun: 恩, allwinner的板子应该是.
<chihchun> Madper|Moyu: are you talking about the new desktop project?
<Madper|Moyu> chihchun: 客户想要有基本的显示功能, 并不care其他的x/mir
<Madper|Moyu> chihchun: no.
<chihchun> Madper|Moyu: ok, seems like different one
<Madper|Moyu> chihchun: So only framebuffer is usable if no EGL support in driver?
 * Madper|Moyu Madper|unhappy
<chihchun> Madper|Moyu: better to get in touch with soc vendor to get the BSP
<Madper|Moyu> chihchun: I see...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 快餐店的经典对白 : 某日,眉黛嫣去快餐店就餐,闻伙计吆喝,荤菜5元,素菜3元,遂问:何以为荤?何以为素?答曰:可见动物尸体者,荤也；只见植物残骸者,素也
<yunfan> Madper|Moyu: 你玩 allwinner?
<yunfan> Madper|Moyu: 哪个处理器 该不会是 h3把
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助，libre office符号乱码。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481096 问题如图，应该是从4.x升级到5.x后出现问题的，ubuntu和win下都有这个问题。刚刚把ubuntu下的libre office 升级到5.2.2，仍不能解决。 。Screenshot from 2016-10-18 15-28-01.png zz: zakzak — 2016
<^k^>  ─> -10-18 16:18
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • Phythmbox不能播放mp3？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481098 ubuntu12.04 lts zz: unoorta — 2016-10-18 19:38
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 迷你型mp3播放软件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481099 ubuntu12.04 lts 占内存，硬盘少。 zz: unoorta — 2016-10-18 19:42
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 升级16.10之后rime无法输入简体中文  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481101 请教各位，升级到16.10之后rime是否无法输入简体中文。试过删除.config/ibus/rime目录下的配置文件，重新部署后按ctrl+`选择“明月拼音简化字”，输入法输出依然是繁体中文，选择其
<^k^>  ─> 他选项亦如此。 zz: seu2002 — 2016-10-18 21:10
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu16.04无线网卡无法识别  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481102 Linux小白一个，新装的ubuntu16.0，但是内置的无线网卡一直无法识别，把以前官方自带的windows的驱动通过inf的方式安装上信息也是“硬件存在：否”，求助。 附信息： Code: bell@Bell:~$
<^k^>  ─> lspci -k 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series SoC Transaction Register (rev 0f) …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • Ubuntu_16.04 有线网络问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481104 Ubuntu_16.04在使用有线网络时，要先用pppoeconf来配置账号和密码，但是在重启过后，当我链接有线网络时，会显示图1的现象，，但是当按下断开（并且提示以太网已断开连接的提示）图2所示，又会出
<^k^>  ─> 现上下行图标并且能使用网络，这是16.04的BUG还是什么，求解答 zz: Sywey — 2016-10-18 22:01
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 在ubuntu 16.10上用Evolution上配置163邮箱不成功，求教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481108 用的imap.163.com：143 发送：smtp.163.com:25 密码是客户端授权码，确定没有输入错误。 收信时提示：Failed to refresh folder "usernam@163.com : INBOX". The reported error was
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-19
<Mark_L> hello！
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 禁止全部账户登录？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481109 ubuntu 12.04 lts 怎设置？ zz: unoorta — 2016-10-19 9:23
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 开启 iommu，hdmi 就没声音输出了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481110 b85 主板，i5-4590 处理器，BIOS 开启 VT-d。 反覆验证几次，内核引导参数只要加 intel_iommu=on，启动后 hdmi 就没声音输出，pulseaudio 等软件状态看起来一起正常，它们完全不知没声音输出。 zz
<^k^>  ─> : 建客 — 2016-10-19 10:05
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 16.04LTS突然无法关机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481111 DELL笔记本电脑，安装16.04LTS半年，使用一直正常。最近突然无法正常 关机。使用左上角菜单关机后，程序走到紫色页面显示“UBUNTU”下面 5个小点时，就停止不动了，每次只能强行按电源键关机。 做过
<^k^>  ─> recovery,没有效果，怎么解决？ zz: 男菜鸟 — 2016-10-19 10:20
<ahadudu> 大家好
<ubrl> ahadudu:点点点.  10:30
<ahadudu> 怎么不说话
<ahadudu> 在一台普通打pc安装20个 操作系统
<ahadudu> 要有windows ，linux ，adroid ，mac
<ahadudu> 谁尝试过
<ahadudu> 今天瞌睡打很
<ahadudu> 好想睡觉
<ahadudu> 咋没人说话
<ahadudu> 就我一个人
<ahadudu> 好孤单
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 今天雾霾比昨天还重
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 多大事
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 在屋里呆着
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 投了十来份简历连个面试的都没
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 这个时间是不是都不招人
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不是
<pity> 请教个问题，kvm 可以给虚拟机分配指定的显存吗？虚拟机是个图形的 Ubuntu，有个程序需要较大显存来跑一些图形测试的工作
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 大家用什么软件和Iphone交互传图/传文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481112 ubuntu下，微信/qq都装不了 大家用什么软件和Iphone交互传图/传文件 有啥方便快捷的？ zz: esolve — 2016-10-19 12:22
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|Moyu: 前辈好久不见啊
<onlylove> Madper|Moyu: 哟，你最近咋这悠闲
<Madper|Moyu> IsoaSFlus: 早.
<Madper|Moyu> onlylove: 最近忙得很啊. 都没时间来了.
<jusss> Madper|Moyu: 牛牛在忙什么
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu16.10的窗口有些不正常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481113 比如说 更新的时候 下载阶段和安装阶段的 详情显示框 不正常…… 大家有没有这样的情况？ 从16.04升级到到16.10 情况就是如此 然后格了盘 重新装了 1610 还是一样的情况 zz: humhoo
<^k^>  ─> k — 2016-10-19 12:49
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|Moyu: 前辈最近在搞嵌入式?
<Madper|Moyu> IsoaSFlus: 也没有, 最近在打dota2
<IsoaSFlus> 那我昨天的记录你不是在搞嵌入式?
<IsoaSFlus> 那我看*
<Madper|Moyu> IsoaSFlus: 就是问几个关于display的问题而已...
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|Moyu: 那dota2加个好友呗
<Madper|Moyu> IsoaSFlus: 我只跟同事玩局域网...
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|Moyu: 。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|Moyu: 打人机?
<Madper|Moyu> IsoaSFlus: 是啊.
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|Moyu: 好吧，其实我也很久没打dota了。。。目前等21号战地1发售
<IsoaSFlus> 话说，把系统装在逻辑分区会影响启动速度吗
<Madper|Moyu> IsoaSFlus: 不影响.
<Madper|Moyu> IsoaSFlus: 而且, 你还不用gpt嘛?
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|Moyu: 我好奇为什么我新装的系统启动都要3分钟
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|Moyu: win7就很快
<Madper|Moyu> IsoaSFlus: bootchart看看吧
<Madper|Moyu> IsoaSFlus: 说不好卡在哪里了.
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|Moyu: 我试试看
<Madper|Moyu> IsoaSFlus: 你用的是systemd嘛?
<Madper|Moyu> IsoaSFlus: systemd-analyze blame 可以一定程度上替代bootchart
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|Moyu: 是。。。为毛线源里没bootchart了，晕
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|Moyu: 啊，这个我见过
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|Moyu: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=480286
<IsoaSFlus> 你看看这个
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 invalid byte sequence in UTF-8
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • ubuntu更新内核后出问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481114 系统是ubuntu16.04，之前经常出现卡死在关机界面的情况，就作死把内核换成4.8的了，结果每次开机都会出现failed to find cpu0 device，请问该如何解决 zz: readlnh — 2016-10-19 14:14
<viggirl> 有人？
<huntxu> Madper|Moyu: .
<huntxu> Madper|Moyu: networkmanager来帮我调教一下
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 想截取 Unity 8 的截图  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481115 使用以下脚本： Code: chvt 7; sleep 5s; DISPLAY=:0 XAUTHORITY=/var/run/lightdm/root/:0 xwd -root -out ~/screenshot.xwd; convert ~/screenshot.xwd ~/screenshot.png;rm ~/screenshot.xwd 可以截取到 Unity 7 的登录界面，也可以截取桌面。 将 chvt 7 改
<^k^>  ─> 成 chvt 8，因为我觉得 Unity 8 的桌面是虚拟桌面 8，但是脚本返回错误，有一句是 Quote: Un …
<eval_> hi
<ubrl> eval_:点点点.  21:36
<eval_> ?
<eval_> 有人吗
<ubrl> eval_:点点点.  21:38
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 残影，拖动窗口出现  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481117 LiveCD，非已安装系统。 左上区域缺省分辨率范围，一切正常。 其余区域，调整分辨率后扩大的区域，100% 拖影。 16.04 无此现象。 截屏.png zz: 建客 — 2016-10-19 21:35
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 求解释： ls -d */  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481119 看到资料中说ls -d */ 可以显示目录，试了一下真的可以，但是不理解，ls -d是显示目录信息不显示内容，后面的*/是什么意思呢？为什么/*不行？ 主要解释一下后面的*/ ，谢谢 zz: wawa — 2016
<^k^>  ─> -10-19 22:18
<eval_> exit
<eval_> exit
<eval_> exit
<eval_> bye
<eval_> bye
<huasuhui> hello
<ubrl> huasuhui:点点点.  23:14
<huasuhui> this is a test
<huasuhui> 有人吗
<ubrl> huasuhui:点点点.  23:15
<huasuhui> 。。。
<huasuhui> ...
<huasuhui> 第一次使用
<huasuhui> 怎么有人退出去了
<huasuhui> 大家来这边都是玩什么的
<huasuhui> 聊聊呗
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-20
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • Ubuntu14.04每次开机后，都无法保留上次的桌面设置  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481120 Ubuntu14.04设置了简单的桌面，只是换了一张壁纸而已，然后关机重启后，桌面还是默认的壁纸，而且只是壁纸没有保留，其他的比如填充/平铺这种设置还是跟我设置的一样，这
<^k^>  ─> 是什么原因啊？ [img]file:///home/chensiwen/%E5%9B%BE%E7%89%87/2016-10-20%2009:10:57%E5%B1%8F%E5%B9%95%E6%88% …
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|Moyu: 前辈早上好啊
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 16.04 update to 16.10 come with en error  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481121 How to deal with it? I can not type in Chinese right now, what should i do? zz: bbw7561135 — 2016-10-20 10:28
<yunfan> 又来了
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • shell脚本里怎么输入回车啊？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481122 要写一个自动执行的脚本，执行一个指令后需要回车，怎么表示啊？比如我nohup一个进程，执行完需要回车，然后执行下一条指令，我在脚本里怎么表示这个回车？ zz: aatrex — 2016-10-20 11:02
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 桌面控进来，模仿谷歌扁平风格的鹦鹉桌面budgie desktop  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481124 官方说系统资源占用率budgie＜Linuxmint<Ubuntu，可能跟桌面有多少成分是用gtk或者Qt写的有关吧 https://sourceforge.net/projects/budgie ... 20release/ zz: i990049 — 2016-10-20 12:39
<lionking> 不让我打汉字！！！！
<lionking> 只能跑这里来了       有人么？？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 牛牛 在吗
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你做啥
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • flareget的免费正版，可以用42个线程  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481125 其实是个早期版本啦！ zz: xiejinggang — 2016-10-20 13:39
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 16.04下的打印机问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481126 前段时间我装了16.04，我的电脑上连接了联想的LJ3700DN打印机。系统安装好后，打印机的设置非常简单，很快就设置好了。后来由于系统出了问题，重装系统，还是16.04，但现在要添加打印机时，却怎
<^k^>  ─> 么也发现不了我的打印机。真的是匪夷所思。系统不稳定造成的吗？还是驱动没装？怎么 …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • ubuntu16.04中，chrome54已经正式移除FLASH,请问怎么让 他支持flash  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481128 ubuntu16.04中，chrome54已经正式移除FLASH,请问怎么让他支持flash,已经从ADOBE官网下载了PPAP的flash，请问怎么安装 zz: hanlif — 2016-10-20 15:05
<splashing> question: economics + social psychology == ?
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 安装Audacious？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481129 ubuntu12.04 lts 安装命令？ zz: unoorta — 2016-10-20 15:44
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 教教我如何快速看懂man帮助，明明都认识的英语单词组合在一起好吃力  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481130 我没有系统学过linux 借着WUBI装上来UBUNTU 跌跌撞撞，命令行什么的也是看着照猫画虎，硬搬的 昨天急着关机，想起 shutdown 用man打开 好
<^k^>  ─> 多话都不得要领 我只是想shutdown ，而且是立马 -H -S -。。。。。。。然而手忙脚乱输入了 …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-21
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • FreeBSD如何查看和修改/boot下的文件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481138 准备搞虚拟化、启动声卡和MAC。 在root下ls /boot，没有任何显示。而在BootLoader下ls /boot则可以看到/boot下面的文件。 另外请问现在还有没有官方的中国FreeBSD源（包括pkg源和Portsnap
<^k^>  ─> 源）？那个台湾的pkg源比较慢，不少国内大学源已经撤掉FreeBSD的软件包源。 zz: manami5 — …
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 牛牛 在吗
<jamesarch> =。= 各位大牛早上好
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 怎么写一个开机自动启动的脚本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481139 需要启动好多进程，脚本在不同目录下，需要开机自动启动，请教该怎么写？ zz: aatrex — 2016-10-21 11:33
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • AMD a10-7850需要装驱动ma  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481140 AMD a10-7850需要装驱动ma zz: hanlif — 2016-10-21 12:24
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • 如果程序要中途退出执行应该怎么办？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481141 Code: address = raw_input('请输入您要刷的网址：') if address.isdigit():    print "您输入的网址有误，程序将退出。"    break                                                           
<maplebeats> http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MzIwNzM2MjA4OA%3D%3D&mid=2247484207&idx=1&sn=7dcb231110c8120601949deb5ecfad42&chksm=9712c268a0654b7e909993956e36a018d70e029a177b5ec243b7b7a01d422abc0cd883a7d5b8&mpshare=1&scene=2&srcid=1020gNagCZWBLOqS3oBulZkN&from=timeline&isappinstalled=0#wechat_redirect
<ubrl> maplebeats: ⇪ 离开东莞嫁个老实人
<kaleo_> 有人M
<kaleo_> 有人吗
<ubrl> kaleo_:点点点.  14:21
<zwindl> 没有
<splashing> hi all
<ubrl> splashing:点点点.  14:26
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • Ubuntu12.04.5server 64bit 启动后屏幕卡死  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481142 如附件图片所示：服务器每次启动后，到这个界面卡死，感觉像是提示显卡驱动没装好。（但是别的电脑通过SSH可以访问服务器）我该如何修复该问题？ 硬件配置：CPU：E5 主
<^k^>  ─> 板：微星X99A 硬盘：Intel 256GB 显卡：技嘉（GIGABYTE）GV-N210D3-1GI 520MHz/1200MHz 1GB/64bit GDDR3 zz: …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • uefi启动和gpt分区存在什么联系  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481143 在安装ubuntu时，发现，必须使用uefi模式启动电脑，运行ubuntu安装程序，才能把硬盘设置成支持uefi模式的硬盘，并且硬盘要设置为gpt分区表才行。这样就必须有一个支持uefi的优盘。 ok，我现在
<maplebeats_> 有么
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • ubuntu软件搭配  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481144 qq：wineqq8.2 链接：https://pan.baidu.com/s/1eRU4ljW 下载工具：flareget 链接：http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/flareget-amd64/ubuntu http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/f ... 386/ubuntu ，这个是早期版本42线程免费。 浏览器：Googlec
<^k^>  ─> hrome 图形：gimp 虚拟机：virtualbox 桌面：lxde ‘unity容易死机 输入法:sogou 翻译：有道词典fo …
<splashing> https://ring.cx/
<ubrl> splashing: ⇪ Ring | Ring gives you a full control over your communications and an unmatched level of privacy.
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 安装了win7+ubuntu16.04双系统，在ubuntu下无法上网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481145 在win7系统下可以正常上网，当时在ubuntu16.04下我们这边是手动获取IP和网关等信息，然后不能连接上有线网络之后不能上网，对应症状是能ping通自己主机，当时p
<^k^>  ─> ing不通网关 zz: CaryZhou — 2016-10-21 16:03
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 有，gpt分区必须在uefi下面才能boot
<onlylove> maplebeats_: bios模式下，gpt只能做存储
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • mp3播放器YouAmp安装？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481146 YouAmp，deb包下载地址？ zz: unoorta — 2016-10-21 16:22
<onlylove> 论坛里面那个台湾人又开始胡扯了
<splashing> onlylove,元老你好...
<splashing> 这里真的很冷清...
<splashing> guys..
<biubiubiu> onlylove: ping
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你面试咋样
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 他们只要1人。。。我被录用的几率1/2
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 只要一个？哦，那你准备下一家吧
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 工作岗位就是军。工常驻现场经理之类的角色。。。
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我是说，你昨天问的那些问题，都不会啊？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 明天还要个面试，在国贸附近，要出来玩下吗
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不会就不会吧，我反正是网络，it都有涉及，所以那些问题对我不是太难
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 国贸？明天周末唉
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我都记不住
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不用自然记不住，我现在不管是python还是java，类的用法都要现查
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 是个猎头公司给我打的电话，还说有带薪培训，干的就是你的老本行
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 因为我现在根本不写那东西
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 啥，带薪培训？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 手机java软件测试之类的。。。
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 别去
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 是个坑吗
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 搞不好找你先要培训费
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 还让我带身份证和毕业证，我问了，不教钱
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你爱去就去，直觉告诉我，这是坑
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 还是挺常见的坑
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 带薪培训3个月，然后软件测试
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 随便你了
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 去看看，应该没啥事，让我交钱，我就走
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 昨天面的那个，关键几率不高
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 如果是那种国字头的，其实可以去，就是去摸鱼，对自己没提高就是了，想要提高得自己努力
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 至于什么带薪培训……
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 听说过达内没
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我问了下他们，他们只招1个人，然后现在算上我有2个人，
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 没听过。。。
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 别想太简单，也许人不高兴，你俩都落选，这不是什么火烧眉毛的职位，没人就没人，别人临时干着
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 嗯，你说的对
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 那青鸟呢？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 这俩最喜欢带薪培训啦
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 这个不叫青鸟，这个叫青麦
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 毛我说的对，我工作那么多年，这点道道再不知道，我白活了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你随便
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 反正我现在面试就看钱，其他的一概不看
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 明天出来玩吗？反正我明天要去国贸那边
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 画大饼谁都会
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 明天大概下雨吧，有毛好玩的，我鞋断底了，会进水
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 明天不下雨
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 地面赶了再说
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 好吧
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你也可以穿拖鞋呀。。。
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你TM不冷？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 棉布拖鞋呀。。。
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你不觉得穿棉拖在路面有水的大街上晃悠很傻么
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 嗯，你说的对
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 如果这两个工作都不成的话，我打算回家过冬天了
<biubiubiu> 来年再找
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你才俩啊？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 也好，来年得2月份了
<onlylove> 我现在想想，还不如当初接了中软国际那个移动的外包
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我投了20份左右，就一家面试，另一家还是猎头公司找上的我。。。
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 猎头和外包公司是两回事哟
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 还有20份大概是我之前一天的量？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 可能还不到
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你厉害
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 毛线厉害，51上很多常年招聘的，看他们招人，其实根本不招
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 所以刷的时间长了，那些不招的大概都有数了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 比方完美世界，就常年招聘运维
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 京东招聘过一阵子之后就不招聘了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 还有几个游戏公司，也常年招人
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 但是这几个应该可能不招，就是hr刷着玩
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 擦。。。
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 常年招人的，只有外包公司，外包公司人员流动快
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 完美似乎用了个微信招聘系统，不知道怎么玩，我没微信
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不过有好玩的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 比方说楚楚街，这货你要先做个评测，做完评测人再决定和你谈不，那评测很扯淡
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我当时做了一半就弃了，这种扯淡公司，不去也罢
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你经验好丰富。。。
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 经验都是刷出来的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我倒是羡慕那些面试经验不丰富但是工作经验丰富的
<biubiubiu>    。。。
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 比方大象，靠，那货简直和我不是一个世界线的，他推荐别人都能去，唯独推荐我去不了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 一个按照他说，没啥要求的职位
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 为啥
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我咋知道
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 只能理解为，大象公司的HR不喜欢我
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 或者我把那个职位看的太简单了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 比方红帽，丫的我去面试过，那公司测试都要会二叉树
<onlylove> 诶，好像不是二叉树，那叫啥来着，binary search tree
<biubiubiu>    。
<yunfan> onlylove: 他也推荐过我 但是我也不能去 你只是不知道那些rejected的人而已
<yunfan> 二插还好 又不是红黑
<onlylove> yunfan: 你说红黑，我又想起 nyfair了
<biubiubiu> 。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 好像当时是我说的红黑的，说的是个招聘的段子，然后ta就发了红黑过来
<yunfan> onlylove: 他怎么了
<yunfan> onlylove: 发了什么红黑  代码么
<onlylove> 当时是那样的，说软件公司招聘，看妹子，会写hello world就可以入职，不会也有人教，见了汉子，就上最难的题目，还难不倒，就让用汇编写红黑
<onlylove> 然后nyfair用C还是啥写了红黑，然后反汇编了一下
<onlylove> 把汇编代码发过来了
<onlylove> yunfan: ^
<yunfan> onlylove: 能用c已经不错了 汇编反而简单点
<yunfan> 这几天我就在写汇编
<onlylove> yunfan: 汇编，红黑树啊？
<onlylove> yunfan: 你确定汇编写红黑比C简单？
<yunfan> onlylove: 确定 前提是你要写大量的宏
<onlylove> yunfan: 你这个前提累不累啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 有足够的代码的话，是不是lisp应该更简单
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是  我觉得汇编挺清晰的 c的那套符号跟个鬼一样的
<jiangfuqiao> hello
<ubrl> jiangfuqiao:点点点.  17:37
<jiangfuqiao> 大家好啊
<ubrl> jiangfuqiao:点点点.  17:37
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 刚出去吃了个饭，外面竟然还在下
<splashing> 黑龙江 零下20度....
<jiangfuqiao> 黑龙江现在那么冷啊
<jiangfuqiao> 我还以为这个irc中没有人你
<splashing> hahaha
<jiangfuqiao> 我是来潜水的
<jiangfuqiao> 有什么好的linux软件推荐玩啊 啊
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jiangfuqiao> 我只是一个IT爱好者啊
<jiangfuqiao> 怎样提高linux下wifi的效果啊
<splashing> use wicd
<splashing> sudo apt install wicd
<biubiubiu> 。。。
<biubiubiu> jiangfuqiao: 把路由器挪你身边
<biubiubiu> wicd不能用wpa2吧，可以用wifi-menu
<splashing> biubiubiu, 你落伍了,支持的
<biubiubiu> splashing: 啥时候的事？我记得2013年还不行的
<splashing> 现在2016年了 汗....
<splashing> wicd优于 networkmanager
<biubiubiu> nm调用的不是wpa_supplicant吗？
<splashing> 不知道
<biubiubiu> 。。。
<splashing> wicd稳定性极好
<splashing> 个人体验
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 看看有多少人病好了 : 有一家疯人院。一天,院长想看看有多少人病好了。就让护士在墙上画了扇大门儿。只见一个个病人都疯了一样的往墙上撞。院长很失望,忽然他看见只有一个病人无动于衷。院长很是高兴,忙跑过去问他:"难道你不想跟他们出去?" 病人答道:"这帮傻帽,我
<^k^>  ─> 这儿有钥匙！ "
<root__> 有人没
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • 新版本的pcsxr玩三国志不显示文字，怎么破  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481147 在16.04上正常，升级到16.10后就这样了，求解决。版本：pcsxr-1.9.94 zz: fuhuizn — 2016-10-21 19:52
<douglas567> 一个人都没有吗
<douglas567> hello
<ubrl> douglas567:点点点.  20:03
<douglas567> ...
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 外面还在下。。。
<biubiubiu> 我发现小狼豪输入法也不错。。。
<biubiubiu> rime
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 下就下吧，北京经常一下一夜
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我刚出去买东西吃，还把鞋湿了，明天想不穿拖鞋出门都不行了
<biubiubiu> onlylove: win下小狼毫输入法真不错
<biubiubiu> win7
<biubiubiu> 输入速度很快，一点不卡
<biubiubiu> 感觉跟fcitx有一拼(已经豪长时间不进arch了，都忘了fcitx打字啥速度了)
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我擦，我搜了下这个青麦科技，貌似是个骗子
<biubiubiu> onlylove: http://cd.qq.com/a/20160719/005903.htm
<ubrl> biubiubiu: ⇪ 成都大学毕业生参加入职前培训 倒欠三万多培训费_大成网_腾讯网
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 和你说了，很常见的坑
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 信不信由你
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 混IT行业的，最底层，人数最多的就是外包
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 比这还底层的，就是没脑子的
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 那个达内和这个差不多吧
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我这么说不好听，但是就这样
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不，达内比这个实在，达内和青鸟还有黑马，是正规培训班
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 他们就是借招聘的名义招生
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 至于这些，一开始还以为是培训班，让你一说，和他比，达内简直圣人
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 达内好歹你肯学还能学到东西
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 这么坑，那我就不去了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 培训没有带薪的，记住这句话
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 还有，下次别什么人的话都信，我被骗过
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 那些房地产公司和保险公司，千万别去
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我去过麦田房产，他们当时说招聘网管，我跑去之后，变成了销售
<biubiubiu> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不是我黑他们，事实如此，被坑过一次之后就长记性了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不过就算这样，还经常被做软件的坑
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 关键词，ERP
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 他们说，啊，我们开发ERP财务的，实际上TMD不管你做啥，都要懂财务知识
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 同样的，运维工程师，我去面试，结果面试题里面一半财务知识
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 丫的我一管服务器的，关心财务知识做啥
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我就在财务软件公司待过几个月。。。太负责
<biubiubiu> 复杂
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不怕复杂，你要是做开发，当然要懂
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 但是，你一个非开发人员，要懂这些就很诡异了
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 关键是真看不懂财务，大学学金融的，估计可以
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 除了ytdl还有啥好用的东西
<biubiubiu> onlylove: ytdl这是啥
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你用mpv看视频不是用的ytdl么
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 额……
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 终端快捷键冲突.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481148 先是从 软件中心 下载了gnome pie玩了一下,然后发现与终端快捷键冲突,删除gnome pie后没用,还是与终端冲突.gnome pie特效还在.求解. zz: wqzds — 2016-10-21 22:00
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 当然不是
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 那用的啥
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 说来看看
<biubiubiu> onlylove: firefox插件getthemall 可以查到视频的播放地址
<onlylove> 啊，有这种啊
<onlylove> 好久没在linux下面看视频了，都是用youget下载
<biubiubiu> onlylove: http://fvddownloader.com/fvdffsettings/
<ubrl> biubiubiu: ⇪ FF | Change Your Options
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 就是fvd
<biubiubiu> onlylove: firefox里add-ons搜flash然后就搜到flash video downloader youtube hd download 4k
<onlylove> biubiubiu: firefox的addon经常惹事
<biubiubiu> 这个插件可以把视频下载下来，也可以获得视频的播放地址，然后直接mpv 这个播放地址就行了，cpu非常安静
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 所以我不是很待见那东西
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 下载的话用youget一样啊，就是看在线的
<onlylove> flash这个不知道说啥好的东西……
<onlylove> 当年flash火的时候我还学过一阵子
<onlylove> 那时候还是flash5 公司还叫micromedia
<biubiubiu> onlylove: win7下 IE11上的flash非常棒，超清视频cpu就10%不到
<biubiubiu> linux 直接60%+ cpu杀手
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 那是activex
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你用npapi试试
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 换chrome的ppapi也一样
<biubiubiu> onlylove: activeX的flash就是棒，naapi ppaip就是渣
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 当年还是xp系统的时候，用chrome简直就是遭罪
<biubiubiu> naapi ppapi的就是cpu杀手
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 动不动flash挂掉
<biubiubiu> onlylove: flash不知道还能活几年
<onlylove> 说这俩api，我突然想起在文思给adobe做测试的那四个妞了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 应该还能活好久
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你看，当时说ipv4地址没了，v6要来了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 结果现在还是v4
<onlylove> biubiubiu: v6貌似比html5早点？还是差不多？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 大公司和政府不引导v6
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不是不引导，是没逼到份上
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 尤其是有gfw的大天朝 除了高校根本就不外放v6
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 要是有一天突然v4都挂了，必须用v6
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 那些大公司的IT动作比谁都快
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 换v6的话 gf-w抗不住呀
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 然而现在v4能干活
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 就像xp能干活一样
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 终于搞清楚非 root 连 tap 虚拟网卡的问题了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481149 比如我运行 qemu 的帐号是 fb。 网桥、虚拟网卡必须用 root 创建，这无法回避。 网桥在 /etc/network/interfaces 中创建最合适，开机就创建。 虚拟网卡，可等运行虚拟机时再创建。
<^k^>  ─> 关键是指明所属帐号 fb，否则 fb 无权连接。 Code: tunctl -u fb -t tap0 qemu 运行参数，script=no,d …
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 只要能动弹，正常，那么就不会有人去想换掉它，除了开发
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 换v6 gf-w会直接挂掉吧，我感觉那时估计会ip白名单
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不讨论这个
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我和你说的是技术换代问题
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你信不信如果微软继续支持xp，xp再续20年没问题
<biubiubiu> onlylove: ä¿¡
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 这就对了
<biubiubiu> onlylove: win7就是下一个xp
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我感觉win7最少也能用10年
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 微软自己作死
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 马上win7也快10年了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: win7是09年发布的
<biubiubiu> 那再用10年也没问题
<onlylove> biubiubiu: xp是01年发布的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 但是你还能看见多少linux2.6
<biubiubiu> onlylove: xp被抛弃是因为cpu位数吧
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不是
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 64位xp并不好用，都这样说
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 1 有64的xp 2 可以用pae嘛
<biubiubiu> 所以换了64位的win7
<biubiubiu> pae...
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 这里面要不是有一堆人因为玩不来游戏
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 因为很多新游戏要求4G以上RAM
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 他们想玩就得换7
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 还得直接上64
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 要是64位xp好用的话，也不一定换7
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 16.10下rime无法输入简体中文  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481150 请教各位，升级到16.10之后rime是否无法输入简体中文。试过删除.config/ibus/rime目录下的配置文件，重新部署后按ctrl+`选择“明月拼音简化字”，输入法输出依然是繁体中文，选择
<^k^>  ─> 其他选项亦如此。 zz: seu2002 — 2016-10-21 22:14
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 用过64位xp的人屈指可数
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 反正我就在服务器的虚拟机里见到过64位的xp
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 还有，nvidia不支持xp是很大原因
<onlylove> biubiubiu: optimus
<biubiubiu> onlylove: ...
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 普通游戏，hd5k应该可以了吧，只要不玩大型单击游戏，大家都是在玩网络游戏
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 这是个让人又爱又恨的东西
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我在家卖电脑那阵子，有人买了optimus的机器，非常想装xp，然后和他说，没驱动
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 立刻萎了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 乖乖的装7
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你小看单机游戏玩家了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 这部分人市场份额不小
<^k^> onlylove:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<biubiubiu> 因为小时候接触不到电脑，所以没有玩过单击游戏
<maplebeats> 什么鬼游戏
<onlylove> 靠，傻逼K
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你网络除问题了？
<biubiubiu> 还是客户端出问题了。。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: å¹´è´§
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我发的快了点，K也卡了点
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 现在市面上随便一款中档卡，基本能现在网游最高配了
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 赶快用ERC吧，真的很好用，又好看，比chatzilla好看多了
<biubiubiu> 比quassel也好用
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不，windows下面其实没啥好用的
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 有呀，ERC呀！
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我在研究miranda，没琢磨明白怎么玩
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我不会用emacs
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 就几个快捷键呀，emacs比vim还简单
<biubiubiu> onlylove: C-n next C-p previous C-a ahead C-e end
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 但是比vim卡
<biubiubiu> 全是英文单词 比h j k l容易记多了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我之前习惯vim了
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我挪光标从来都是用方向键
<biubiubiu> 不过vim的快捷键操作的确比emacs快
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 从来没用hjkl
<biubiubiu> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 键盘上有的东西，干嘛给自己找不痛快
<onlylove> biubiubiu: vim那个hjkl是历史问题
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 那时候的键盘那样
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 或者说，那时候的键盘方向就在hjkl上
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你尝试下呀，用10分钟时间尝试下
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 那时候esc还在大写的位置上好像
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 上年纪了，记不住了，要经常用，vim我学了好久
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我现在不管学什么，不经常用就忘了，不像以前那样了
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 关键emacs还有各种插件非常好用，比vim强大，比如slim geiser elpy
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 哦，能用来写java不？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 当然能
<onlylove> biubiubiu: java的各种自动完成
<onlylove> biubiubiu: vim也能写，但是自动补完不好
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 这个我没尝试过
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你没尝试过就来扯能啊
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你和论坛那台湾人一样
<biubiubiu> onlylove: emacs的插件自动补玩很好呀
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你问问大象写java用啥再说
<biubiubiu> onlylove: slime geiser elpy的自动补完非常好用，java我没写过不知道
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 貌似大象是不会用emacs写java的
<biubiubiu> 不过我猜应该也很好用吧
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 你为什么就不尝试下呢？花不了你10分钟时间
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你咋不用emacs写下java，花不了你10分钟
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 短时间的试用解决不了任何问题
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我不会java...我写python现在都是用emacs
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你咋就不懂呢？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 你要我用10天时间，我没准还能相信
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 10分钟，你在说笑
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我还用vim写python呢
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 前几天学rails的时候也用的vim
<biubiubiu> onlylove: ruby on rails?
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 对啊
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我看了点ruby,有点晕
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 网上说ruby的面向对象是跟smalltalk学的，看的我是有点晕，关键是它的符号我有点看不懂
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 那个meta program确实有点晕
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 哎呀，你也看那个啦？
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 只要继承类，那么只要选择合适的名字，就自动帮你搞
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 看的晕，看不懂
<onlylove> biubiubiu: ruby元编程，在ZBB看书的时候看到的
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 它的meta programming貌似就是在类里面搞，而且实在和其它语言的不一样
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我看那个纯粹是因为rails
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 因为rails里面很多继承active:record的东西
<biubiubiu> onlylove: ruby的类里面方法的名字竟然可以是ab=这种 名字的identifier里竟然可以有=
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 这种事TMD问那小日本当时怎么想的
<onlylove> biubiubiu: perl里面没有的东西，他为了表示自己比perl强么
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 这是跟smalltalk学的，当你调用方法时，其实就是向那个类发个信息 那个信息就是方法的名字
<biubiubiu> onlylove: ruby的OOP和其它语言的OOP不太一样，反正我也看不懂
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 靠，我没看过small talk，我宁可去看the little schemer
<biubiubiu> onlylove: ruby的面向对象是从smalltalk那拿的，其它的从perl拿了点，还从lisp拿了点(比如延续call-cc)
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 至少scheme我还能看懂点，虽然sicp那书实在TMD烧脑子
<onlylove> biubiubiu: perl因为自己的原因，面向对象有点别扭
<biubiubiu> onlylove: sicp后面几章实在没必要看。。。你不会真的想自己去写个解释器吧
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不过我觉得perl5就像python2.7一样
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 我TM前两章都没看完
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 那个数硬币的题目我想了半天
<biubiubiu> onlylove: scheme现在就2个实现工具不错，一个gnu的guile一个racket
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 好像racket有sicp的系统
<biubiubiu> 其它的工具就太少了
<onlylove> 习题
<onlylove> 到点了，睡觉去
<biubiubiu> onlylove: sicp上面的题你可以用任何一个符合r5rs的工具做
<biubiubiu> 然而大家都是用r4rs的。。。
<biubiubiu> 虽然r7rs貌似已经有了，不过根本没人打算遵守
<onlylove> biubiubiu: r5s是毛，我就会c和一点perl python
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 就想python的PEP呀
<onlylove> 哦，代码规范？
<biubiubiu> onlylove: python的PEP又不是只有PEP8
<onlylove> 还是啥来着，我记得python核心编程有提到那东西
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 语言实现工具的约定
<onlylove> 忘了，我学flask的时候研究过
<onlylove> 然而现实是，flask和rails我都没学会
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 就是一个语言的标准 和c89 c99那种一样
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 靠，现在不都C89么
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 大家都c99好吗
<biubiubiu> gcc应该默认c99吧
<biubiubiu> vc++就不清楚了
<biubiubiu> c11有打算遵守的吗？
<biubiubiu> 我也睡去了，晚安
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-22
<biubiubiu> onlylove: ping
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 牛牛 在吗
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 请教一个 Ubuntu 16.04.1 的安装问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481151 我用EasyBCD加载镜像安装Ubuntu,未出现错误提示,可装完重启后过了Logo画面,出现命令栏无法进入系统,如何解决啊? IMG_20161021_125026.jpg 顺便说一下,这版兼容好像不太好啊,在试用
<^k^>  ─> 模式下,声卡和手绘板都无法识别,不知道安装后如何,本来不太想升级的,可旧版快过期了, …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 有关WPS/LibreOffice/Linux桌面的一些谈话  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481152 yq-ysy 写道: Ping-Wu 写道: nscyj 写道: 将下面选项勾上就可以了，上图 之前我们用过英文版的WPS，因为稳定度不太够，但主要是有一些我们必须用的功能缺缺，实在无法使
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • sublime text如何关闭补全的选择菜单  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481153 sublime text3如何关闭补全的选择菜单，比如编辑一个C语言文件，输入一个i，会弹出一个含有“if inc include”的选择菜单，如何关闭选择菜单但不关闭补全功能，类似于终
<^k^>  ─> 端的补全功能？ zz: CodeTiger — 2016-10-22 11:09
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 牛牛 起床了
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 牛牛 起床了
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 牛牛 起床了
 * biubiubiu 重要的事情说三遍
<biubiubiu> 有人吗
<ubrl> biubiubiu:点点点.  13:36
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 牛牛
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<kelvansun> 有人吗？
<ubrl> kelvansun:点点点.  14:00
<kelvansun> 还有人吗？
<kelvansun> 有人吗？
<ubrl> kelvansun:点点点.  14:00
<zwindl> 冇
<biubiubiu> 有人吗
<ubrl> biubiubiu:点点点.  14:10
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 姑嫂的话 : 姑:"嫂子,你看我找对象是找没有婆婆的好呢,还是找没有嫂子的好?" 嫂:"最好是找没有小姑子的！ "
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 牛牛
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • tftpdhpa能否显示文件传输进度条  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481155 [size=150]ubuntu 16.04 安装了tftphpa 每次从开发版下载电脑上的文件时，电脑主机服务端都没有进度显示。能否像win下的tftp软件一样有个传输的进度条方便查看文件传输进度？ [/
<^k^>  ─> size] zz: hudengke — 2016-10-22 14:31
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 啥事
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 我在西单图书大厦这 出来玩吗
<onlylove> biubiubiu: 不
<kelvansun> 这里还有线下 appointment
<biubiubiu> test
<ubrl> biubiubiu:点点点.  15:54
<kelvansun> test
<ubrl> kelvansun:点点点.  16:22
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2shaIT8VTAABhNz0sDAcAALrVwG8EkUAAGFP103.jpg 乐极生杯
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 酷比魔方 i7 Remix 版 一系列驱动问题.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481157 出现问题如下 不能触屏 ( 没有 ft5x0x_ts 模块 ) 没音频输出 按下电源键 无限弹出 关机重启界面 等等. 以下附上相关信息希望得以解决. zz: eradius — 2016-10-22 18:09
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • mate(gnome2)的面板小工具能不能用在lxde上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481158 有个很好的system monitor，可以在面板上看到CPU使用率、磁盘IO等等信息 然后我在lubuntu(lxde)上装了mate-system-monitor，但是面板里面还是找不到小工具。 是不是gnome(mate)的
<^k^>  ─> 小工具不能用在mate的面板上？ 谢谢。 zz: liyafe1997 — 2016-10-22 18:18
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • w who uptime 不显示的问题 求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481159 最近用这几个命令都不能显示了😭 zz: uxeix — 2016-10-22 19:02
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 微型mp3播放器？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481160 live usb 安装后，占空间1M之内的微型MP3播放器？ zz: unoorta — 2016-10-22 20:15
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu软件中心？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481161 ubuntu12.04 lts 在ubuntu软件中心，查找一类软件(如：mp3播放器)，再按软件大小排列。 怎操作？ zz: unoorta — 2016-10-22 20:28
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • bash，上锁  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481162 好像还是有点问题 bash.png Code: # no arg Lock() {    for time in 0.3 0.7 1.1 1.7 2.3 3.1 4.1 5.3 0; do       if [ -e "$LOCK_FILE" ]; then          sleep $time       else          touch "$LOCK_FILE"          break       fi    done } # no ar
<^k^>  ─> g UnLock() {    rm "$LOCK_FILE" } zz: 建客 — 2016-10-22 21:20
<Flywater> 有谁知道怎么在nautilus里面显示xcf文件的预览吗？
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 如何类似flock那样,但是不要求执行命令?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481164 如何类似flock那样,但是不要求执行命令? Code: #!/bin/bash echo $0 flock $0 sh -c '' bc 我试图这么写,但flock运行空命令后就直接释放了锁 此时如果此脚本再次运行,就不受到锁的保护 zz: 科学之
<^k^>  ─> 子 — 2016-10-22 22:35
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-23
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • [已解决]sudoers编辑替换后无效?难道因为命令是一个脚本文件?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481169 sudoers编辑替换后无效?难道因为命令是一个脚本文件? Code: username   ALL = ( root ) NOPASSWD : /program 脚本内容如下: Code: #!/bin/bash echo 's' > /proc/sysrq-trigger 但是sudo 时需要
<^k^>  ─> 密码,虽然我已经替换了那个文件 难道我需要重启系统什么的吗? 而且我已经用如下命令 …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求救：QGIS软件遇到小bug  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481170 在使用qgis时，把数据按照离散点格式导入后，需要更改一下显示图标的属性，比如图标的大小，颜色，软件就自动退出了。 具体的操作是：右键点击数据图层》属性 ，软件就自动
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 网易云音乐无法调整界面大小和移动界面的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481171 系统： Xubuntu 14.04.5 64-bit 网易云音乐软件版本： http://s1.music.126.net/download/pc/ netease-cloud-music_1.0.0_amd64_ubuntu14.04.deb 问题１： 无法正常拖动（移动）软件界面（但可使用alt+鼠
<biubiubiu> 有人吗
<ubrl> biubiubiu:点点点.  10:51
<biubiubiu> 有人    吗
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 牛牛 出来玩了
<Oabcd> Ubuntu
<Oabcd>  
<Oabcd>  
<Oabcd> [日 10 23 2016]
<Oabcd> *** You have joined channel #org-mode				        [10:12]
<Oabcd> *** Topic for #org-mode: Emacs org-mode: http://orgmode.org
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Org mode for Emacs – Your Life in Plain Text
<Oabcd> *** #org-mode: topic set by johnw, 2009-10-21 06:20:22
<Oabcd> *** Users on #org-mode: Oabcd Kundry_Wag shackra p_l freedom01 jandrusk
<^k^> Oabcd:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Oabcd>     dkliu1[m] caolanm cinayakoshka noptys finster bkuhnIdle slick fsbot knobo
<Oabcd>     dredozubov pschorf snakehsu jrm g5pw juhaj SAL9000 kmicu jmiven boudiccas
<Oabcd>     edenc dredozubov_ petrichor Fernando-Basso x42 _stowa M-leoc nickl[m]
<Oabcd>     SndChaser _flow_ ibex M-liberdiko wgreenhouse Glitchy alaeri[m]
<Oabcd>     CuriousErnestBro dustinm fold4 beuwolf alchemist4 retroj levarnu kini les
<ubrl> Oabcd:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Oabcd>     egh xk05 gnusosa ineiros shapr Ankhers iderrick mgaare
<Oabcd> *** Users on #org-mode: peder CompanionCube gko constantinexvi b-v iaglium
<Oabcd>     Madars BakaKuna vsync rodlogic martinklepsch gnomon ecraven shwouchk
<Oabcd>     minsky Bootvis_ cymen_ wilornel__ erhandsome andschwa rick42 jhulten
<orzzzz> 刚才抱歉，我的irc客户端抽风了...
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • Ubuntu16.10下MATLAB R2016b界面字体锯齿严重  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481172 Ubuntu16.10下MATLAB R2016b界面字体锯齿严重，该要怎么设置，真的好难看啊 zz: 落尘之木 — 2016-10-23 11:43
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 从14.04升级到16.04出现设备驱动未知的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481173 系统从14.04升级到16.04，之前一直正常的设备驱动，升级之后出现了未知设备。大家有没有遇到过这样的问题。大概情况看附件中的图片。 zz: yebaoping — 2016-10-23 11:55
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • 找不到vim配置文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481174 如题............................. zz: wqzds — 2016-10-23 12:38
<pity> 有人用过 Alpine Linux 吗？echo "密钥" | ssh-add 一直加不上呢？
<zwindl>  pity 你直接输入的汉字？
<pity> zwindl: 当然不是，我是把密钥存到一个变量里，然后在 echo 时展开这个变量
<zwindl> pity: 我记得 SSH 不是能自动保存吗？
<pity> Alpine Linux 里的 shell 里 ash，有点不一样
<zwindl> …
<zwindl> 没用过
<zwindl> google  ash
<zwindl> 咦？bot 不是这样用？
<onlylove> zwindl: 这个bot之前出过事故，现在很废
<onlylove> g ash
<ubrl> onlylove: ash not defined.
<zwindl> onlylove: 好吧…好久不用都不记得了
<pity> zwindl: 大概看了 ash 和 bash 的管道用法没发现啥大的差异
<pity> echo "$SSH_PRIVATE_KEY" | ssh-add - 可以了
<zwindl> pity: Orz
<pity> zwindl: 怪我学艺不精 lol
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 牛牛 出来吹水了
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • wifi功能突然不好使了，原本好使，可能是驱动没了，大神帮看一下呗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481175 Code: liu@liu-Rev-1-0:~$ sudo su [sudo] liu 的密码： root@liu-Rev-1-0:/home/liu# uname -a Linux liu-Rev-1-0 4.4.0-43-generic #63-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 12 13:48:03 UTC 2016 x86_64 x8
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • expect 怎么用？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481177 我有这样一段交互： Code: root@ffdf50d37cdd:/# dotnet /miner/Miner.dll /rpc ant>open wallet /miner_data/wallets/1.db3 password:* [07:37:21] StartMine 上面交互过程大概是： 1. 使用dotnet命令启动Miner.dll 2. 使用open wallet命令打开
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • expect 怎么用？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481178 我有这样一段交互： Code: root@ffdf50d37cdd:/# dotnet /miner/Miner.dll /rpc ant>open wallet /miner_data/wallets/1.db3 password:* [07:37:21] StartMine 上面交互过程大概是： 1. 使用dotnet命令启动Miner.dll 2. 使用open wallet命令打开一个文件/miner
<^k^>  ─> _data/wallets/1.db3 3. 输入密码 4. 程序正常运行后马上输出StartMine等日志；如果密码错误，出 …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • draftsight中文教程有了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481179 draftsight是目前linux平台最可用的cad软件，配合wine 上安装的win版广联达cad看图软件，基本可以看画cad图。字体显示还有问题。台湾人林佑嘉是干软件教学的，出了一本书《轻松学习dra
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/39357.html 男女出轨的原因 : 女人出不出轨,取决于她的男人；男人出不出轨,取决于有没有机会。
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx拼音打不出"chua 欻"来?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481181 fcitx拼音打不出"chua 欻"来? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-10-23 18:17
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • Ubuntu16.04 LTS 有线网络不显示上下行图标  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481184 Ubuntu16.04 LTS 有线网络不显示上下行图标，反而显示 一个RJ45端口 的图标，别人的都是上下行图标，更奇怪的锁屏界面是上下行，登录后就变为网口图标了。 zz: smarttk — 2016-10-23 18:55
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 最新鲜 : 吃客:"为什么这碗菜里都是泥?" 侍者:"这是最新鲜不过的菜,刚从泥里拔出来呢。"
<gfxmode> 冒个泡
<gfxmode> 马上睡觉了
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-16
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • firefox +flashgot+axel 自定义参数，下载XX云，高速呀！！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485617 命令行axel下载XX云资源，总是不成功。flashgot+axel，只能默认4线程下载，其实速度也可以。 自定义参数，速度更快，呵呵！一直保持4.5M/s ！！13G的Starship.Troopers.T
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 移動滑鼠指標會有殘影 求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485619 各位大大 可以幫忙一下嗎 1.OS:ubuntu 16.04以上 2.platform:Braswell N3160 3.雙顯(HDMI+VGA)才會,但單顯不會 問題:移動滑鼠指標會有殘影 1.開機後,進入ubuntu的桌面,只要打開一個應用程式(檔案總管/terminal),此
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<klo> 中午好各位
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 女做男 :     妻子:"我常想:'我做了男人就好了'。"    丈夫:"为什么?"    妻子:"我在绸缎店和珠宝店里,看见那些好的衣料和精美首饰,常常想,我若是男人,一定会买回去给老婆,看她会多么快活啊！ "    丈夫:"?"
<klo> 恩
<Qiong`> ..
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 诚聘IT技术人员  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485620 职位地点：【上海】 职位行业：大型金融 C++职位描述： 1、掌握数据库原理，熟悉Oracle数据库和存储过程开发，有数据库设计经验者优先； 2、对linux、c++或java有一定了解者优先； 3、本科，计算机相关专业
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 为什么U盘弹出时，等待时间很长  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485621 话说我的电脑上是Xubuntu 16.04，不知道为什么往U盘拷贝东西完，弹出时，等待时间很长，有时会弹出失败，，，而移动硬盘弹出就没这个问题...b不知道有高手知道怎么回事吗？ 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 大碗茶 — 2017-10-16 16:15
<klo> 下午好
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • dell T410，安装了14.04桌面版，显示特别卡慢，是什么原因呀？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485622 我在dell T410上了Ubuntu 14.04桌面版，显示特别卡慢，是什么原因呀？咋解决呢？我想在这上面搞并行计算，显示这么慢是不是意味着这台机器就是搞计算也不行呀
<^k^>  ─> 。 统计信息: 发表于 由 master2017 — 2017-10-16 17:31
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<klo> 恩
<klo> @^k^   在吗？
<klo> 是意味着这台机器不行
<xhw514> whois wych
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • Thinkpad E560 安装R7 m370 驱动失败的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485623 电脑:thinkpad E560 os: ubuntu 16.04.3 （软件包已更新) 内核: 4.10.0-37-generic 显卡：英特尔+amd R7 M370 我按照amd网站:http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx安装的，结果失败了。
<^k^>  ─> 无法进入系统。 卸载驱动后可以进入。 amd驱动该咋装呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 白杨林by …
<klo> 你的电脑无用
<klo> ...............
<klo> 有人在么
<ubrl> klo:点点点.  21:19
<klo> ubrl
<ubrl> klo,
<klo> 还以为没人呢
<klo> 交个朋友？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<klo>  ........
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-17
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 靓妹传说 : 靓妹一回头, 街边倒下一栋楼。靓妹二回头, 长江之水往地球。靓妹三回头, 哈雷慧星撞地球。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 检测不到插入的移动硬盘是怎么回事啊？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485624 在ubuntu上插上了一个移动硬盘，是NTFS分区的，但是使用fdisk -l没有找到移动硬盘的信息，请各位大佬指点一下该怎么做 统计信息: 发表于 由 开心就好gx — 2017-10-17
<^k^>  ─> 16:23
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<klo> 网络总是断网
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 使用apt安装软件时，提示dpkg-deb: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/liblzma.so.5  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485625 使用apt安装软件时，出现dpkg-deb: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/liblzma.so.5: version `XZ_5.2' not found (required by dpkg-deb) dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/gcc-6-ba
<^k^>  ─> se_6.0.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack): subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 1 Errors were encoun …
<klo> 网络总是断网
<klo> 谁有办法
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • UBANTU16.04 重复登录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485626 我电脑安装的双系统，一直都正常运行的，上次进入ubantu系统记得也没做什么操作，结果再进去就进不去，在登录界面输入密码后 一会屏幕一闪又到登录界面了。CTRL+ALT+F1进入命令模式，查看了.xsession-e
<^k^>  ─> rrors信息如附件 已经试过修改.Xauthority，没有用 统计信息: 发表于 由 heavenong — 2017-10-17 2 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<youngbin_> 晚上好
<GreyHound> 晚上好
<tony_> 来到了ubuntu-cn
<tony_> 这里才是原始人的住所
<Sakami> hhh
<tony_> 17.04有试过的吗？
<Sakami> 在用17.04 KDE
<tony_> KDE我的硬件会冒烟的
<Sakami> 把特效都关掉
<tony_> 那也卡
<Sakami> 比gnome流畅点
<Sakami> gnome打开主菜单的动画卡爆
<tony_> 可能你的硬件比我还先进些
<tony_> 我的是2006年二手市场淘来的IBM本
<tony_> 256M RAM
<tony_> 30G硬盘
<Sakami> 那估计2002年生产的
<Sakami> 但是质量应该不错，不像现在的机器全是塑料卡口
<tiimmm> dwm
<tony_> 我拆开过，也是塑料卡扣
<tony_> 里边的工艺超越现在的acer
<tony_> 唯一缺陷就是硬件无法升级
<tony_> IRC可以传文件
<tony_> 发给你个有趣的东西吧，一张地质图片
<Sakami> 我不会接收..
<tony_> 那你发给我张图片试试
<Sakami> 我先搜搜weechat怎么接受文件
<tony_> 我用的是hexchat
<tony_> 都是ubuntu store里的东西
<tony_> 第一次用IRC，感觉很神秘
<tony_> 比马化腾家的企鹅要安全些
<tony_> 最近不能翻墙了
<tony_> 很郁闷
<tony_> 可能跟BJ开会有关
<tony_> 你没接，所以就终端了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<tony_> who is
<tony_> 要回家睡觉了
<tony_> 晚安
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-18
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • firefox 命令打开链接时如何绕开缓存或强制刷新?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485628 firefox 命令打开链接时如何绕开缓存或强制刷新? 具体需求是openbox绑定firefox打开一个天气预报的网页 但不知为什么有时打开的天气预报N久没有更新,按F5也没用,必须Ctrl+F
<^k^>  ─> 5 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-10-18 3:06
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • debian没有声音，如何安装驱动？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485629 输入 lspci | grep Audio 显示: 00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Trinity HDMI Audio Controller 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller (rev 01) 怎么解决？？ 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 hanis_ghost — 2017-10-18 8:11
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 从14.04lts,U盘覆盖安装16.04lts,能启动，但启动时有ACPI错误,求助。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485630 本人笔电是联想Y50-70,原系统是14.04lts,国庆节用U盘写了系统，覆盖安装了16.04lts,能启动使用，但有两个明显问题： 1.启动时界面有提示ACPI错误，见截图。
<^k^>  ─> 2.NetManger有时启动有，有时启动没有。这个问题已经查过论坛，以及其它网贴，都尝试过 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 昨天装了anbox,想装些应用试试,结果失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485631 Code: ~$ adb install A.apk 14158 KB/s (532622107 bytes in 36.735s) Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_NO_MATCHING_ABIS: Failed to extract native libraries, res=-113] 这样... 统计信息: 发表于 由 scrutator — 2017-10-18
<^k^>  ─> 9:49
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 替你拿的 :     在生日party上,老王的太太对他说:「你已经第四次去拿冰淇淋和蛋糕了,难道你都不难为情吗?」    老王说:「为什麽要难为情?我每次都告诉他们是替你拿的。」 
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu支持type-c吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485634 如题，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wanggaoqiu — 2017-10-18 16:22
<klo> 晚上好
<klo> 各位在么？
<tiimmm> klo: 有啥直说
<klo> 银行后台数据，想要，私聊
<klo> 条件是 路由器相关数据，来交换
<tiimmm> 没兴趣
<tiimmm> 我也没有路由器数据
<klo> 兴趣什么
<klo> 路由器一般人都有数据
<klo> 喜欢钱么？
<klo> 比特币
<klo> tiimmm ？
<tiimmm> 钞票
<klo> 有价值东西可以换
<klo> 换多少
<klo> 我本身不是什么黑客，，小白菜不如》》》
<tiimmm> 我闲人，不是技术，没你要的数据
<klo> 交个朋友，怎么样？
<tiimmm> 朋友是自然熟的，不是交的 ：）
<klo> 我这里没有用pptv会员充值卡120元，送给你了！
<klo> 恩
<tiimmm> firefox看视频不用vip，谢谢你的好意。
<klo> 好
<klo> 看视频是在那个网站看
<klo> 能介绍个
<tiimmm> 国内知名那几个都可以
<klo> 聊了怎么久还不知道怎么称呼你？我的网民叫JIE L S
<tiimmm> 英雄不问出处，IRC不论称呼。
<tiimmm> haha，洗澡去了。
<klo> 恩下次见
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-19
<Qiong`> ...
<kevinneyc> 问一下，有没有人在17.04上安装网易云音乐成功过？我刚才试着安装的时候提示缺了一大堆依赖，但是都装不上。
<kevinneyc> 不用管我了。。。把源从国内的一个服务器换成主服务器就好了。。。
<klo> 嘿嘿
<klo> 国外的朋友在吗？
<kevinneyc> 刚才看ubuntu 17.10已经发布了，但是我按照release note上的方法收不到新的更新。有人遇到了同样的情况吗？
<kevinneyc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes
<ubrl> ⇪ t: ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes - Ubuntu Wiki
<klo> 各位晚上好！
<klo> ......
<klo> 怎么晚还有谁在
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-20
<klo> 各位在么？
<klo> 所有数据有没有？
<klo> 各位在马？
<klo> 谁有所以数据？
<klo> Wan ...
<kingbo>  /quit
<klo> 各位晚上好
<Stawidy[m]> 这边挺冷清的
<tiimmm> 哪热闹？
<stanley_> 请问，cantata（mpd的前端）可以设置socks5代理吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-21
<YuManba> 有没有哪位老哥有linux抗洪水攻击的方法?
<u0_a156> 大家好。
<ubrl> u0_a156:点点点.  13:05
<u0_a156> 。
<limit1> 有人么..
<limit1> .
<limit1> 有人么
<ubrl> limit1:点点点.  15:33
<limit1> 怎么发现 现在  没多少人用IRC了...
<Stawidy[m]>  > 哪热闹？
<Stawidy[m]> archlinuxcn那边挺热闹的
<ubrl> Stawidy[m]: /tmp/execpad-e089770f559f/source-e089770f559f:1:in `block in &lt;main&gt;': undefined local variable or method `哪热闹？' for main:Object (NameError) from /tmp/execpad-e089770f559f/source-e089770f559f:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-e089770f559f/source-e089770f559f:1:in `&lt;main&gt;' => https://eval.in/884018
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-22
<nullnone> anyone here
<nullnone> ?
<walkandyouth> who
<walkandyouth> wc
<wkwing> 有没有在 ubuntu 17.10 上用 fcitx-rime 的，只要部署 fcitx 就会异常退出
<tracyone> 怎么翻墙～
<tracyone> 离开墙外一个星期了，突然想到还有irc这个地方能访问
<darrenlee> ss不断换ip。
<kim__> ubuntu 的论坛已经进不去了吗？
<kim__> 我这里提示链接已重置。
<kim__> 有人进来了？。
<kim__> ＠alexxey 说句话？
<alexxey> 句话
<kim__> 您那里能打的开ubuntu的论坛不？
<alexxey> 很难打开
<alexxey> 翻土墙也很慢
<kim__> 好像已经没有。。
<kim__> 方法了？
<alexxey> 我的 es es 还能用
<alexxey> 但是不敢干大流量的事情 怕被盯上
<kim__> 话说你说在这里会不会被。。。
<alexxey> 隔壁天天都在聊这个
<kim__> 隔壁？隔壁是哪里？
<alexxey> 就是其它中文频道
<alexxey> #linuxba #opensuse-cn #archlinux-cn-offtopic
<kim__> 哦。谢谢
<king> 现在改行学编程了
<tracyone> 有没有onepiece 动画810下载链接
#ubuntu-cn 2018-10-15
<macauty> hi?
<ubrl> macauty:点点点.  16:34
#ubuntu-cn 2018-10-16
<testbang[m]> test
<ubrl> testbang[m]:点点点.  17:21
#ubuntu-cn 2018-10-17
<rabbitear_sdf> https://twitter.com/TeamYouTube/status/1052373937839980544
<ubrl> rabbitear_sdf: ⇪ Team YouTube on Twitter: "Thanks for your reports about YouTube, YouTube TV and YouTube Music access issues. We're working on resolving this and will let you know once fixed. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause and will keep you updated."
#ubuntu-cn 2018-10-19
<bcsfll>  - -#
<Tzunamii> almonds, sugar free crackers, sunflower seeds and a bowl of water
<Tzunamii> please with the Ubuntu
#ubuntu-cn 2018-10-20
<liner> 只有2个人在线吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2018-10-21
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<flywater[m]> 那个传教的脑残滚了吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-10-14
<xhw514> 大家早上好
<emfipp> 是不是電信的IP都經常被各類block list注冊?
<emfipp> 或者説大陸有沒有在各類block list注冊少點的良心ISP
#ubuntu-cn 2019-10-16
<lucio_ma> You are now know as XXX
#ubuntu-cn 2019-10-17
<eduizhang> wa
<eduizhang> f
<eduizhang> f
<eduizhang> f
<eduizhang> f
<lan> so hot
#ubuntu-cn 2019-10-18
<manjaro-user-> 这个IRC还有人？
<eduizhang> 有阿
<rpx260> 有什么啊？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-10-20
<KAO> 现在这边已经没有人啦
<emfipp> 還有人清醒沒有？
